# Singlespeed Galerie



## olli (7. Januar 2002)

Hier sind doch einige Retro-Singlespeder, oder?
Machen wir nochmal ne Galerie auf?
Hier meines - o.k. kein MTB, aber Singlespeed und Retro.


----------



## PrimOChris (7. Januar 2002)

Ist zwar nicht mehr wirklich Retro, aber Singlespeed...



...huch, irgendwie fehlt das Foto?!

Nächster Versuch folgt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (7. Januar 2002)

geht´s jetzt?


----------



## Kuromago (7. Januar 2002)

Auch nicht 100% "Retro" 
aber 100% Singlespeed


----------



## TiThomas (7. Januar 2002)

Hi PrimoCris,

sehr interessante Zugverlegung für die Vorderbremse...

..und schön, mal wieder ein fremdes 92er Tem MARIN zu sehen! Meins ist übrigens neuerdings bei Staabis Leserbikes zu finden.

Hast Du den Rahmen doch nicht lackieren lassen und was ist mit original-Gabel und -Vorbau "passiert"?

Bis mein Singlespeeder fertig ist, dauerts leider noch ein Weilchen, habe mir aber schon ein Kettenführungsröllchen besorgt, ich hoffe, er tuts als Kettenspanner.

Ciao

Thomas


----------



## PrimOChris (7. Januar 2002)

@TiThomas

Tja, das Lackieren wurde bisher nichts, und jetzt im Winter sind mir meine anderen Räder zu schade zum fahren, so daß ich noch warten muß bis es wieder gutes Wetter gibt. Ausserdem gestaltet es sich schwierig, da ich das schöne Zweifarbdesign beibehalten möchte und bisher noch keine Lackiererei gefunden habe, die soetwas anbietet (jedenfalls nicht zu ´nem vernünftigen Preis). -Wenn also jemand einen Tip für mich hat...

Die Zugverlegung, das leidige Thema:
Die Kona Gabel ist schuld an allem!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6841

Ich finde aber das Fahrverhalten mit der Kona Gabel soo geil, daß die dran bleibt. basta!

Original Gabel und Vorbau liegen im Keller aund warten darauf, irgendwann im  Retro-Originalaufbau wieder zum Einsatz zu kommen. (Wofür mir aber noch ein R-DM735sc fehlt) Obwohl ich den Vorbau nicht in grün sondern in schwarz habe, der stammt aus einem TeamIssue und hat mich vor Augenschäden bewahrt.

p.s.: Natürlich habe ich meinen Blick schon ausgiebig auf deinem "Tourer" ruhen lassen.


----------



## go-dirt (7. Januar 2002)

wenn es um pulverbeschichtungen, lackierungen und airbrush geht, ist die fa. rockenstein aus schleusingen die erste wahl. die haben sich auf u.a auf fahrradrahmen spezialisiert. sehr viele deutsche firmen, wie steppenwolf usw. lassen dort beschichten. auch die vorarbeiten, wie sandstrahlen werden dort gemacht. eine echte topadresse in meinen augen. und preiswerter als die konkurenz (brandes und speckesser z.b.)Rockenstein GmbH 

go-dirt
nils


----------



## Altitude (7. Januar 2002)

Salü,

hier ist noch mal 93er BikeTech Hikari


----------



## nutallabrot (8. Januar 2002)

@TiThomas
@PrimOChris

ich finds toll, dass noch andere Leute das gute alte Team zu schätzen wissen....meins ist zwar nicht singlespeed uns auch nicht mehr 100% retro, aber ich geb mein bestes meine Sündem rückgängig zu machen.... Hey und die Farbe ist ja wohl der Hammer!!! So grell, das leuchtet ja fast im Dunkeln...  

dann mal los


----------



## TiThomas (9. Januar 2002)

@nutellabrot: Wir schweifen hier vom Thema ab, aber egal :

Ich finde die Farbe auch stark! Noch "besser" gefällt mir allerdings das flippige "Original Mike Kluge-Design" auf dem 91er Wheeler 9999 meines Kumpels.

@PrimoCris: Die Gepäckträger sind längst wieder ab und auch die schweren Touren-Semislicks (Gewicht mindestens 900g, Preis29,-DM (das Paar, im Real-Kauf), dafür aber extrem pannensicher!) habe ich gegen "richtige Reifen" gewechselt für den Winter-Geländeeinsatz!

Mit diesen Teilen war es aber auch sehr interessant: Die Optik und das Mehrgewicht hatten bei gemeinsamen Geländeausritten einen guten Trainings- und Motivationseffekt ("fahren wir heute ne Tour oder was ?!?")

Bis demnächst auf der Team MARIN-Galerie  (ich muß mal neue Fotos machen).

Thomas


----------



## Martin M (24. März 2002)

ob es Retro genug ist, könnt ihr entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chranz (25. März 2002)




----------



## ElectricZorro (27. März 2002)

yo primochris,

haste Dein Team damals bei mir ( bei PIRATE)  gekauft ?

Wäre ja der Hammer, wenn es solange in HH überlebt hätte und
noch so gut aussieht.

Ich glaube ich habe am Oberrohr einen signifikanten Sticker ausgmacht.


Gruß

ElectricZorro


----------



## jkarwath (29. März 2002)

hy, 

wie bekommt ihr denn die grossen grafiken hier rein?
ich denk man darf nur 60 k?

JÖrg


----------



## LASER (29. März 2002)

Hi!


Viele Grafikprogramme z.B. Photo Impact haben extra "Web Optimizer" für Pics, damit kann man die Datengröße der Bilder beliebig reduzieren, bis es passt - ohne daß die Pics kleiner werden oder allzuviel an optischer Qualität verlieren!


Gruß und


----------



## Greasy Pete (29. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LASER _
> *Viele Grafikprogramme z.B. Photo Impact haben extra "Web Optimizer" für Pics, damit kann man die Datengröße der Bilder beliebig reduzieren, bis es passt - ohne daß die Pics kleiner werden oder allzuviel an optischer Qualität verlieren!
> *



Ich verweise auch mal wieder auf das Sharewareprogramm zum downloaden:

http://www.djuga.net/retriever.html

Das Programm hat nur die allernötigsten Funktionen, langt aber um Bilder fürs Web zu optimieren. Mit Vorschaufenster !

Damit habe ich am Anfang viel gearbeitet. Besonderst für Leute mit schwachen, älteren Rechnern zu empfehlen.

Gruß  Peter


----------



## ElectricZorro (1. April 2002)

Hab´auch noch´nen SS...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (1. April 2002)

...hi Zorro! - das Rad sieht ganz nett aus - hast Du genauere Fotos? - was hast da drangebaut? - Ist der Kettenspanner einer von Rohloff? - Die Gabel sieht auch noch interessant aus


----------



## WODAN (2. April 2002)

Vor ca. 5 Jahre hatte sich ein Kumpel ein Singlespeeder aus seinem alten Kettler Bike aufgebaut. Naja , er hatte nicht soviel Ahnung vom "Schrauben", umso mehr war ich überrascht als die Kiste dann lief.
Er beklagte nur ein seltsames Geräusch der Kette bei jeder Umdrehung der Kurbel.
Da schaute ich mir die Kiste an und was sahen da meine Augen???

Ein Biopace Kettenblatt  

Nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen


----------



## ElectricZorro (3. April 2002)

Das bike hat einen Rohlloff Kettenspanner. Aufgebohrte Campa Record Hochflansch Naben mit doppelter Lochzahl. FAT Gabel.

Klassiker Hite-Rite. Kooka Bremshebel mit Grafton Bremsen und div. Syncros Zeugs. Mehr pix folgen.

Gruß aus HH-City

Der elektrische Zorro


----------



## nickn (5. Juni 2002)

Da will ich doch auch mal versuchen ein Foto reinzubekommen!


----------



## nickn (6. Juni 2002)

Neuer Versuch!


----------



## vovole (6. Juni 2002)

das ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## vovole (6. Juni 2002)

das ist was für Puristen


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (18. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Bild von meinem Dirty Breezer 

Gruß

Dirty Breezer


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (18. Juni 2002)

jetzt das Bild


----------



## wolle (1. Juli 2002)

Hallo, bin neu!

Deswegen: keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt hinhaut mit Bildanfügen und so...ma sehn.
Also, hier ist mein heißgeliebtes Sunn-Singlespeed 
Den Rahmen habe ich mehr oder weniger durch Zufall in Hamburg entdeckt. (Wird wohl so von 97/98 sein, genau weiß ichs nicht. Egal.) Aufgebaut mit Tune Naben und Innenlager, Race Face Kurbeln, Kore Vorbau und Sattelstütze und Rädern von Whizzwheels.
Das schönste Rad, das ich je hatte.

Gruss an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bob Root Jr. (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DIRTY BREEZER _
> *Hallo,
> 
> hier mal ein Bild von meinem Dirty Breezer
> ...


----------



## Bob Root Jr. (1. Juli 2002)

Also hier mein Bike!!!


----------



## odelay (4. Juli 2002)

Leider nicht meins, aber ich will ja auch eins mit Cantisockeln. 

@phaty Dank für die Unterstützung, vielleicht hilfts ja.

Das hier scheint das erste Ti Inbred zu sein. Hat ein Typ auf mtbr.com gepostet.




very, very nice indeed


----------



## Soulbrotha (5. Juli 2002)

das on-one find ich schön: allerdings sind das ja
megamäßig abfallende Oberrohre, paßt die Gabel da rein?

Renate - die sich fragt, ob Oberrohre immer so extrem
abfallen müssen....


----------



## whoa (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Renate _
> *Renate - die sich fragt, ob Oberrohre immer so extrem
> abfallen müssen....
> 
> *


Ja, ich bitte drum!


----------



## icke (10. Juli 2002)

Die Gabel muss ick noch wechseln.


----------



## Martin M (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *Die Gabel muss ick noch wechseln. *



Was kommt denn rein? 
Also unbedingt sein muss es nicht, dicke Reifen sind evtl. schon ausreichend ...
Naja, ich hab ja auch ne Z2 drin, gibt Schlimmeres  

Das Schaltwerk sieht fast aus wie ein Sachs New Succes, kann das sein? Optisch für den Zweck sicherlich gut geeignet, hatte ich auch mal am SSpeeder. 

Schönes Rad!


----------



## icke (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin M _
> *
> 
> 1.Was kommt denn rein?
> ...



1. irgendeine die nicht so einen nachlauf hat die Krümmung stört mich irgendwie Optisch, im Notfall auch eine Federgabel.

2. Genau 10 Jahre Alt glaube ich. (da kann ich das Bild js auch noch ins Klassikforum, bei den alten Leuten reinstellen )

Den Sattel musste ich mittlerweile noch tauschen, der hat an der Klemmung von der Stütze gequietscht, jetzt hat mein Triathlonrad keinen mehr. 
 spocht frei


----------



## icke (11. Juli 2002)

sah obiges noch so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Husten (11. Juli 2002)

Hi Icke,

sehr schön so ein "vorher nacher"!


----------



## Martin M (11. Juli 2002)

Hier mein Rocky in der ersten Evolutionsstufe zum SSpeeder (das Weglassen des vorderen Umwerfers und der zwei überflüssigen Kettenblätter lasse ich mal außen vor):


----------



## Martin M (11. Juli 2002)

Und hier die fast aktuelle Entwicklungsstufe (jetzt mit anderem Hinterrad, Flite, ...):


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (13. Juli 2002)

von meinem Dirty Breezer


----------



## Martin M (13. Juli 2002)

Auf diesem Bild kommt das Rad wirklich besser rüber!
Klassische Linie, wirklich schön!
Der Spanner gefällt mir, glänzt zwar nicht so in der Sonne wie mein alter New Success-Umwerfer, hat aber auch was!
Ich hab ihn zwar wg. Umbau auf Rohloff-Ausfallenden demontiert, aber hier ist er mal zu sehen:


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (13. Juli 2002)

Moin,

Das Schaltwerk ist aus der Zeit da hat es New Success noch nicht gegeben, das ist ein alter HURET aus Titan und Alu mit gebohrten Käfig und das Untere Rädchen hat keine Zähne. Wie er von der Bezeichnung genau heist ist mir nicht bekannt, das Ding dürfte um die 20 Jahre alt sein.

Viele Grüße

Dirty Breezer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (13. Juli 2002)

Volle Style-Punktzahl!!!!
Ich liebe diese alten Schätzchen!
Darauf geb ich dir bei dem EM einen aus!
 

Kann es auf deinem Photo nicht genau erkennen, müsste aber so eins sein:


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (13. Juli 2002)

Hi Martin,

das ist nicht das Schaltwerk wo ich an meinem Breezer habe. Das habe ich aber auch noch liegen. Einfach Geil! Mit dem Bier schaun mer mal ob ich Urlaub bekomme.

Viele Grüße

Dirty Breezer


----------



## singlestoph (4. Januar 2003)

das


----------



## singlestoph (4. Januar 2003)

das


----------



## singlestoph (4. Januar 2003)

auch das
bike gehört nicht mir


----------



## singlestoph (4. Januar 2003)

eins für die strasse


----------



## singlestoph (4. Januar 2003)

sieht nicht mehr so aus
hat jetzt marzocchi z2 superfly ,flite TT,tune stütze und sattelschnellspanner


----------



## BlueSingle (9. Februar 2003)

Mein zweiter Singlespeeder ist fast fertig  

Bin momentan der Hoffnung, dass das Teil bis
zum Karneval Kaos fertig ist !!

Da schaut doch mal .........


----------



## BlueSingle (9. Februar 2003)

Eins hab ich noch !


----------



## madbull (14. Februar 2003)

Ich bin endlich auch dazu gekommen, meinen neuen Liebling ohne den ganzen Gepäckträgerkram zu fotografieren:






Und der Antrieb in Gross:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

@ madbull,

da blitzen ja so alufarbene Ringlein *lol*

schön geworden


coffee


----------



## eL (15. Februar 2003)

Mad du tier   da is ja nen hinterbau seitenständer dranne  alder du schreckst ja vor garnix zurück


----------



## icke (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *Mad du tier   da is ja nen hinterbau seitenständer dranne  alder du schreckst ja vor garnix zurück  *



und deshalb hats ein ständer


----------



## Leifless16 (17. Februar 2003)




----------



## Clemens1 (20. Februar 2003)

so wollt euch ja mal meinen neuen singelspeeder präsentieren.
hab da nur noch probleme mit der kettenspannung. an einer position ist die kette extrem straff und an der anderen recht lose. ich denke es liegt an den nicht ganz runden ritzel oder kettenblatt. kennt jemand das problem. vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal ein paar tips geben wie ich das problem beheben kann.

grüsse an alle eingänger. gruss clemens1


----------



## madbull (20. Februar 2003)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass sich dein Problem "Biopace" nennt...

sprich: elliptische "Biopace"-Kettenblätter...


----------



## rasaldul (25. Februar 2003)

Thema Biopace 
Nein, das schwarze Biopace-Blatt dient nur als Spacer für die zu langen Kettenblattschrauben und auch ein bißchen als Kettenführung, das silberne ist ganz rund.
Ansonsten: endlich fertig


----------



## Kokopelli (25. Februar 2003)

Mei, schick 

Aber wie hast du denn jetzt das Problem mit dem Kabelstopper gelöst?

Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (25. Februar 2003)

@Koko
Indem ich den Vorbau ein Stück weiter rausgezogen hab´, dann den Bremszug eingehängt und dann den Vorbau wieder draufgeschoben. Ist nicht wirklich schön und durch die Außenhüllenverwindung geht die Vorderbremse auch etwas schwerer als die hintere - aber Rettung ist unterwegs! 

Ist halt nur ein Kompromiss weil ich den Vorbau fast bis zum Anschlag reintun möchte wg. der Rahmengröße und der daraus resultierenden Steuerrohrlänge und weil ich eh nicht der größte bin  . Aber der 150mm Syncros fährt sich super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (25. Februar 2003)

das Rad ist nicht "schick", das ist der "Hammer"  

Der Rahmen ist zu groß? Mir würd er wahrscheinlich passen


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2003)

Der ist ja richtig schön geworden...

Du hast ja "Geschmack"...   

Gratuliere... 

By the way...
Wenn Du wirklich am Samstag mit kurzem Trikot fahren willst hab ich was für Dich...ich pass da nämlich nicht mehr rein...

UUps, hätte ich fast vergessen:

Meine neue Titandiva:


----------



## Deleted 3968 (26. Februar 2003)

äh...das sieht aber schwer schwer aus. Fährst du damit mehr als Lift und Runter? Kippt man ab 2% Steigung damit nach hinten um?

Kantenklatscher...hä?  

D triple 6 mster


----------



## icke (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von D666mster _
> *äh Kippt man ab 2% Steigung damit nach hinten um?
> 
> Kantenklatscher...hä?
> ...



das war spitze


----------



## ZeFlo (5. März 2003)

... was hübsches 






ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (5. März 2003)

... meiner einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-MAN (16. März 2003)

meins!


----------



## seelenfrieden (19. März 2003)

wird den "old-scoolern" unter euch zwar nicht gefallen, aber 100% singlespeed ist es auch...


----------



## Altitude (19. März 2003)

für einen "Eingang-Kantenklatscher" aus München....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. März 2003)

ich hab auch 3 singlespeeder:
mein monty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mein chaka:




und mein hollandrad:


----------



## chainsaw (21. März 2003)

ok lass  uns berge fahren  kamikaze


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. März 2003)

ich hüpfe am liebsten auf autos...... ......


----------



## chainsaw (21. März 2003)

ist auf jeden fall s-speed-tauglich!


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (8. Mai 2003)

hab auch ein singelspeeder....  

im ernst, posted weiter schöne stahl singelspeeder, will mir auch eins zusammenbauen....


----------



## goldn (16. Mai 2003)

...poste ich hier mal mein geliebtes baby.
specialized rockhopper bj. 95 oder 96; indy sl; mavic 230 tib; dt-rev mit alus; poggipolini/sachs/shimano schrottwirdflott naben; kss innenlager; specialized kurbel von meinem alten rock combo; shimano xt std 38 z kettenblatt; z.zt shogun complite pedalers;hanx bro surly spanner; 13 er xtr ritzel; sachs kette; findmalneanderein30,4mm popelsstütze; wtb sattel; mixmax dc ahead st.satz; control versehrten vorbau mit z.zt 3t extreme flachbügel, taiwaneske single digit hebel mit schnöden lx bremsen xtr zügen und einer yeti zugendhülse! hinten conti twister pro vorne schwalbe black arrow (ha,ha).

diese langweilige auflistung nur vorneweg, bevor in euren köpfen fragen formuliert werden. aber macht euch doch selber ein bild!
- wenn ich das mit dem bild hinkriegen sollte...


----------



## goldn (16. Mai 2003)

...weswegen ich euch noch einen zuschlag gönne:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldn (16. Mai 2003)

...die reflektoren an den pedalen sind extrem sexy, aber die hier hats eigentlich wirklich verdient mal frisch poliert und eloxiert zu werden:


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Mai 2003)

... rädchen   und jetzt auch ohne schwanenhals.

und im dezenten graumetallic, noch ein touch edler wie lowriders zivilschutz grau.....

cu
flo


----------



## goldn (16. Mai 2003)

war ja auch höchste zeit, dass der schwanenhals verschwindet. wenn ich das so hier geposted hätte, wäre ich sicherlich aus der familie verstossen worden  
überhaupt find ich den flachen prügel eigentlich auch (wieder) ganz okay, -und den versehrten vorbau eigentlich auch zu relaxed, was wiederum ein ganz klarer beweis für die verjüngende wirkung von zuviel arbeit, zuvielen zigaretten, zuviel alkohol und zu wenig schlaf ist.

und was die da kurbel betrifft:    

soll ich den chopper vielleicht doch noch hier posten? ganz, ganz klein?:


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Mai 2003)

... gut dann kömmt die kurbel mit ins kistchen 

vom rest is noch niggs da... 

und der hals muss schon noch gewürdigt werden


----------



## HenKa (18. Mai 2003)

Nachdem die Jungfernfahrt erfolgreich absolviert wurde, jetzt auch mal ein Bild von meinen Singlespeeder. Sieht zwar alles noch sehr zusammengewürfelt aus, fährt sich aber super. Man beachte den gewöhnungsbedürftigen Übergang vom fetten Alu Steuerrohr zur schlanken Stahlgabel. Naja wenn der Spaß am Singlespeeden bleibt, wovon ich nach den ersten Touren absolut ausgehe, wird sich an der Optik mit Sicherheit noch etwas ändern.

Henning


----------



## kingmoe (19. Mai 2003)

Hier mein erster Singlespeeder. Ein GT Tequesta von Anfang der 90er (Cromo mit U-Brake). Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ist die allererste Testversion, Vorbau, Pedale und der Lack werden noch ausgetauscht. Ich wollte aber erstmal checken, ob mir Singlespeeden überhaupt liegt - und es ist einfach geil! Demnächst gibt´s also die überarbeitete Fassung, diese hier musste noch mit den Restteilen aus dem Keller auskommen... Was meint ihr: Wäre der Neulack ein Frevel (weil der alte original und ziemlich gut in Schuss ist) oder eine Wohltat? Meine Retro-Seele und meine Augen streiten sich noch...


----------



## kingmoe (19. Mai 2003)

Der Kettenspanner (jaja, Point, ich weiß...) drückt bei mir die Kette nach oben. Fand ich logischer, da die Kette das Ritzel dann noch besser umschließt. Leider passt der kleine Kettenkäfig nicht mehr zwischen Kette und Rahmen. Aber bisher funzt es einwandfrei. Die Girvin-Kurbeln erfüllen ihren Zweck auch ganz hervorragend. Was man beim SS nicht noch alles gebrauchen kann...
Die alte 7-fach Nabe ist übrigens nur mit Spacern und einem 14er Ritzel umgerüstet. Dank des Freilaufkörpers aus Stahl frisst es sich auch nicht so schnell fest wie bei Alu...


----------



## odelay (19. Mai 2003)

hey, cooles Teil !

die Farbe muss bleiben und am besten an anderer Stelle (Sattel, Griffe etc.) zitiert werden ! 
das ist dann richtig grell
bei diesen Ausfallenden könntest Du fast mal versuchen ohne Spanner auszukommen - noch ein Teil weniger

aus rein optischen Gründen solltest Du noch das Kettenblatt gegen eines ohne Steighilfen austauschen - irgendwas billiges von Stronglight z.B. 

macht auch Spass im Shimano-Service-Center:

"Haben sie ein 36er Kettenblatt mit Standardlochkreis ?"
""Häh?""
"na eines mit 110er Lochkreis"
""Was ?""
"also es gibt doch Compact und Standardlochkreis, die 93er XTR hatte Standard"
""Ach ""
"Haben sie nun sowas?"
""Keine Ahnung, muss ich mal im Katalog nachschauen. Aha. Ja. ......6min später....ja..... hier wäre was....nochmal 5min später .....das haben wir sogar da !""
"schön, und haben sie das auch ohne Schalthilfen ?"

""WAS?? AAarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh warum das denn??""

Shimano-Service-Center halt


----------



## kingmoe (19. Mai 2003)

Danke für den Support in Sachen "Originallack leben lassen". Ich könnte die Farbe übrigens mit dem Original-Vorbau zitieren (dieselbe Lackierung), leider ist das Teil aber vom Vorbesitzer nur rund 15mm im Steuerrohr gelassen worden und an der Klemmung tierisch demoliert. War ja auch ein fetter Hebel, der an den paar Milimetern gezerrt hat. Dazu ist dei Oberfläche stark zerkratzt und ordentlich angerostet. Mal sehen, was vom Lack nach einer Generalüberholung übrig bleibt...
Das Kettenblatt wird noch getauscht und die Kette auch. Kann ich da eigentlich eine breitere BMX-Kette fahren? Oder ist das zu "wackelig" auf den schmaleren Zähnen? Und wo bekommt man eigentlich einzelne DX-Ritzel?
Sorry, das gehört ja eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menis (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *...Kann ich da eigentlich eine breitere BMX-Kette fahren? Oder ist das zu "wackelig" auf den schmaleren Zähnen? Und wo bekommt man eigentlich einzelne DX-Ritzel?
> Sorry, das gehört ja eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread... *




stimmt. die fragen wurden schon mal gestellt. doch: breite kette ist schon cool, passt aber nicht durch den bügel des kettenspanners. insofern versuche doch mal - wie oben beschrieben - ohne spanner die kette zu spannen.

kettenblätter für 110er lochkreis gibt es vom hersteller "gebhard" (tschechisch). sehen cool aus (schwarz und silber), haben keine steighilfen und sind recht günstig - so um die 20 tacken.

dx ritzel gibt es in gut sortierten läden - wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann in 14, 15, 16 und 18 zähnen - beispielsweise bei diesem ladengeschäft mit versand kannst du dich ja ma melden.

ansonsten würde ich die hörnchen noch weglassen und nen schönen breiten bügel dranschrauben. viel spass und bis bald beim gbbc... menis


----------



## Menis (20. Mai 2003)

mein ehemaliges ss. jetzt zum mtb umgebaut. bald aber erste bilder vom "neuen" ss... menis


----------



## kingmoe (20. Mai 2003)

War gerade bei meinem Händler um die Ecke. Habe günstig 2 passende L+M Alu-Kettenblätter (1 silber, 1 gold) für schmale 6,- Euro pro Stück aus der Grabbelkiste gefingert. Die sind doch OK, oder? Um den Rest (Lenker etc.) kümmer ich mich noch. Bin jetzt leider 10 Tage außer Haus und kan dann erst wieder schrauben. Schnüff.
Danke für die Antwort - trotz falschen Forums...


----------



## odelay (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *Die sind doch OK, oder? *



die Singlespeedstylepolizei sagt: JA,
gold und blau für billig aus der Wühlkiste: perfekt


----------



## Martin M (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Menis _
> *stimmt. die fragen wurden schon mal gestellt. doch: breite kette ist schon cool, passt aber nicht durch den bügel des kettenspanners. insofern versuche doch mal - wie oben beschrieben - ohne spanner die kette zu spannen.
> 
> kettenblätter für 110er lochkreis gibt es vom hersteller "gebhard" (tschechisch). sehen cool aus (schwarz und silber), haben keine steighilfen und sind recht günstig - so um die 20 tacken.
> ...


Mahlzeit, die Herren!

Zur BMX-Kette: ich habe mal so ein Ding probiert, hat mich nicht begeistert. Wenn sie ein wenig schlägt, hatte ich den Eindruck dass sie auf die Zähne vom Ritzel aufläuft. Bei der guten SRAM 8-fach-Kette läuft das alles butterweich.
DX-Ritzel: Die heißen genau "CS-MX66-15T" für 15 Zähne.
Wenn du ein Ritzel mit 16 Zähnen bestellen willst, dann eben "CS-MX66-16T". Da kommt sogar mein Shimano Service-Center mit klar ...
Aber bei dem o.g. Ladengeschäft zu bestellen, ist natürlich eine 
feine Sache!


----------



## Marcus (20. Mai 2003)

So Maedels!

Meine SS-Drecksau "Moe" ist fertig. Also fast. Hat noch jemand U-Scheiben fuer Kettenblattschrauben? Muss gerade so eine bloede STX-RC fahren, weil von meiner guten alten 92er Deore das Kettenblatt schleift. Also, wer fuenf U-Scheiben in Kettenblattdicke hat, bitte melden.

Desweiteren braeuchte ich noch eine schwarze Gabel (gerne starr und kostenlos -- muss ja nichts tolles sein, Hauptsache schwarz)

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (20. Mai 2003)

Ist ja gar kein KK-SS!
Sieht nett aus.

Was für ein Prob ist das mit dem Kettenblatt? Innenlager zu kurz?
Böse Sache, das gibt wieder eine ELende Lauferei ...

BTW so Schlappen hab ich auch, nur ein wenig größer  
Sehr kommod!


----------



## Marcus (20. Mai 2003)

Ja genau Innenlager zu kurz. Will aber nicht nochmal 15 Euro ausgeben. Vielleicht zerflexe ich am Wochenende einfach ein alten Stahlkettenblatt und feile mir U-Scheiben zurecht. Dann passt das. Den Spanner will ich nach Moeglichkeit auch wegmachen, weiss aber noch nicht, ob das passt, wahrscheinlich nicht 

Sonst geht das Teil schon ab wie ein Zaepfchen.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Martin M (20. Mai 2003)

Ich hab, um das eine Blatt mit den alten Kettenblattschrauben befestigen zu können, ein fast gar nicht benutztes XT Biopace Kettenblatt geschändet  

Zum Ausrechnen, ob du ohne Spanner fahren kannst:
fix me up! 
Das klappt wirklich! Du kannst sogar mit einer bestimmten Kettenlängung kalkulieren ...


----------



## yo gomez (20. Mai 2003)

Schaltwerk-käfig kürzen gibt nen schönen billigen Kettenspanner, der auch noch nach oben drückt...


----------



## Menis (21. Mai 2003)

gratuliere! sieht ja schon richtig richtig aus... menis


----------



## PDa (21. Mai 2003)

Das ist ja noch ein DoubleSpeeder...
geh mal fix in einen Schraubenladen - meist neben Hein G. , Polo und Louis, da gibt es U-Scheiben mit 10mm Innendurchmesser in verschiedenen Dicken. 
Ob die Optik dadurch allerdings besser wird...


----------



## Marcus (21. Mai 2003)

PDa, du solltest lieber arbeiten, anstatt auf Firmenkosten deine Kommentare zum Aussehen meiner SS Drecksau abgeben 

Werde nachher mal neben Hein G. beigehen.

Dann kann da auch die anstaendige alte Kurbel wieder ran.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Marcus (21. Mai 2003)

So, jetzt ist die andere Kurbel dran. Fuer die Stadt fahre ich 40/13, passt ganz gut. Im Gelaende kommt dann ein 18er DX rauf. 

Wer schenkt mir eine schwarze Gabel?

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## eL (21. Mai 2003)

Schön schwarze citysau die du da zusammengetüdelt hast
wegen gabel:
beim bauern in seim raubfisch is ne schöne schwarze starre drinne
tust du ihm ne sid worldcup reinbauen kannste bestimmt die starre haben.


----------



## Steinhummer (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Wer schenkt mir eine schwarze Gabel?
> 
> Gruesse, Marcus *



Hab noch ne schwarze Kona mit graden Beinchen und kleinen Lackmacken in 1/18". Schaftrohrlänge müsst ich mal messen. Die kannst du haben - gegen eine Runde Dickes-B-Sightseeing unter ESK-Leitung, wenn ich das nächste Mal da oben bin.

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (22. Mai 2003)

Das ist ein Wort! 

Gruesse, Starrgabel-Ali


----------



## Steinhummer (22. Mai 2003)

Allerdings wird mit dem Teil nur Starrgabel-Ali glücklich, Leichtbau-Yilmaz fängt eher es Weinen an.  Obwohl, so schlimm is auch nicht...

Also dann: MAIL! MICH! AN!

Steinhummer


----------



## PrimOChris (27. Juni 2003)

Tja da isses nun, aber 34:15!


----------



## Altitude (27. Juni 2003)

Gratuliere...

solltest Du Kinder wollen...ändere die Sattelstellung...

Alex  

Less gears, more wine!


----------



## biker ben (1. Juli 2003)

so hier mal mein singlespeed - trialbike, das seid kurzem in meinem besitz ist, im einsatz


----------



## madbull (3. Juli 2003)

Angeregt von gage_, der sein Kona auch ohne Spanner gesinglespeedet hat (mit extreeeeeem straffer Kette..   ), hab ich heute bei meiner Sissy auch versucht, ohne den schnöden 900er-XTR-Spanner auszukommen...  Style ist schließlich alles...  

Und was soll ich sagen...  ?   Seht selbst!

38:15 übrigens...  Ich seh meine Kniescheibe schon explodieren, wenn ich das nächste Mal zig Mal mit 40kg hinten drauf antreten muss...   






P.S.: Der Sattel kommt auch gleich ab und derselbe in schwarz ran...  Style eben...


----------



## Matze L.E. (5. Juli 2003)

was man so alles an sein bike schrauben kann


----------



## Beelzebub (13. Juli 2003)

nachdem alti seine "Gladys" und madbull seine "Sissy" nennt hat meine jetzt auch nen namen 

aufgemerkt hier kommt Chantal die kleine schnalle......


gruß alex


----------



## eL (13. Juli 2003)

zur nahmensgebung hier  no coment

bzw hab ja im frankenforum mein senf dazu schon abgegeben  

aber immerhin ein sehr stylisches bike...und nur darauf kommt es ja an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *alti seine "Gladys" und madbull seine "Sissy"
> 
> hier kommt Chantal*



also kinners, ich versteh das nicht. einem jekyll kann ich vielleicht so einen pussynamen geben, aber einem singlespeeder doch nicht! ein singlespeeder wird vergewaltigt, geknächtet und gequält. das ist ein hartes fahrrad, verdammt. dem kann man doch nicht so eon kleine-mädchen-namen geben!



@belze: aber der clunker ist trotzdem fein.


rob


----------



## Kokopelli (13. Juli 2003)

Jenau!Und dit is och d'r Jrund weswejen icke meen Singlschpieda

"SingleSpeedStahlSchlampe"  jenannt habe, wa

Mir istz grad aufgefallen ,dass ich's ja noch gar nicht gepostet habe. hier ein Bild von den Euros in England...mittlerweile hat's aber Ölquellen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## Ollum (16. Juli 2003)

Moin!
Jo, denn will ich jetzt auch mal: Mein EG-Rad (EinGang-Rad, ich HASSE Anglizismen!) 

Es ist ein Kinesis-Rahmen, und alles mögliche dran, was ich noch finden konnte, aber ich musste dennoch einiges dazu kaufen, naja so kam ich dann auf einen Kostenpunkt von ca. 150 EURO für das gute Stück und ich muß sagen: Diese Art Bergfahrrad zu fahren macht echt mords Gaudi! Ich vergesse mittlerweile schon immer bei meinem anderen Rad zu schalten... 
Also, bis die Tage, 

Prost, Ollum


----------



## kingmoe (16. Juli 2003)

Schöner Farb-Mix, da soll noch einmal jemand sagen, blaue Elox-Teile und Schwarz würden sich nicht vertragen...
Zu den Reifen: Sind das die Rubena-Slicks? Ich habe die in uni schwarz an meiner City-Mühle und bin damit seit ca. 600 Km super zufrieden. Zwar nicht gerade leicht, aber für sehr schmales Geld ein guter Reifen. Wie sind deine Erfahrungswerte mit den Teilen?


----------



## Ollum (16. Juli 2003)

Moin Moe,
finde die Dinger richtig gut (vor allem der Preis). Von der Qualität machen sie auf jeden Fal mehr her als jerder Baumarktreifen und: Pannensicher ohne Ende (dafür Gewicht...). Ich bin schon des Öfteren duch Glassplitter, etc. oder mit etwas wenig Druck gefahren und bisher liefs immer gut. Ich hatte sie noch über, weil ich zufällig Vetta Faltreifen günstig bekommen habe, die jetzt auf meinem RekTek sind. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin..

Ollum

Ach ja, Moe: Frag mal in Deiner Kneipe, ob da jemand Dünnsch heißt


----------



## PGR (20. Juli 2003)

Neue lakierung und laufräder...






Donnerstag fertig gebaut...
Freitag gut 30km gefahren...
Samstag und Sonntag leichte knieschmertzen gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (21. Juli 2003)

alles eine frage des styles:


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juli 2003)

Schöne Promenade

Gruß koko


----------



## itz (21. Juli 2003)

... schöne Gabel und Farbe ausserdem, aber eben die falsche Baustelle  

Ey Koko, was'n los Du hier .. ach ne Uni fängt ja erst um 12.00 high noon an  

@PGR: bis auf den lila Farbstich an allem was schwarz is sieht die Kiste richtig geil aus  

Cheers Chris, der seit Freitag Bestitzer eines Bike-tech's Toyo  ist und nun einen guten Rahmen(um)bauer sucht, all_die_weil er entweder EBB oder zu mindest Bahnausfaller an das Teil haben will.

Vom Regen in die Traufe


----------



## PGR (21. Juli 2003)

Und auch mahl der kleine...






@evil_rider; Wird viel street gefahren in Hamburg? (also nicht urban,.. aber street)


----------



## evil_rider (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PGR _
> *Und auch mahl der kleine...
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiß schon was du mit street meinst  
das wort "urban" ist in meinem wortschatz verpöhnt(sollte es als BMXer auch sein !)

und ja, hier wird SEHR VIEL street gefahren  weil der nächste taugliche dirtspot ist ne knappe stunde von HH-city wech  


p.s. dein rad schaut seehhhrr geil aus


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> p.s. dein rad schaut seehhhrr geil aus  *



ohhh ja  *g*

mit glück hab ich au bald so eins


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juli 2003)

Street? Urban? Dirtspot?

Jungs ihr habt Euch definitv verlaufen!

Aber ganz tief im dunklen Wald ...

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Jungs ihr habt Euch definitv verlaufen!
> 
> Aber ganz tief im dunklen Wald ...
> *



Ja mei....hättest du die Blagen nicht auch ausgesetzt? 

Gruß Koko


----------



## evil_rider (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Street? Urban? Dirtspot?
> 
> Jungs ihr habt Euch definitv verlaufen!
> ...



nö, singlespeed 
was wir damit machen ist die 2. frage


----------



## Deleted 3968 (22. Juli 2003)

ihr fahrt auf der Straße rum!? Na, dass muss man ja auch gesetzlich, wenn man über 9 jahre alt ist oder so! Meine Mama hat aber immer gesagt von ihr aus kann ich ruhig auch noch bis 12 auf dem Bürgersteig fahren.
Kippt man mit den Rädern nach hinten um wenn man nicht aufpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (22. Juli 2003)

Ich glaube, ein aktuelles Bild von meiner kleinen OneFu©kingSpeed Drecksau Moe ist mal angesagt. Aber die meisten von hier kennen die Bude ja eh schon asu Darmstadt/Alsbach.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## The Rodenz (22. Juli 2003)

Genau dort haben wir Ross und Reiter bewundert


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (22. Juli 2003)

so hier auch mein beitrag an die schöne gallerie. hab's endlich geschafft mein ssp fertigzubauen und abzulichten...
muss sagen, so technische singletrails sind schon geil damit zu befahren. der steile weg von unserer siedlung zum wald ist schon brutal ohne aufwärmphase....  brauchte auf der ersten testfahrt sechs pausen, gestern hab ich's mit nur einer geschaft....  
mehr fotos in meiner gallerie.


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juli 2003)

In der Heiligen Schrift der Singlespeeder steht bei Chipps 12 Kapitel 4: "Selig sind die, deren Sattel parallel zum Boden steht!"

Amen

phaty


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (22. Juli 2003)

war schon jemand so mutig sein auto zu posten?


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (22. Juli 2003)

von vorne:


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

@hugo: und den bulli immer brav im ersten Gang fahren,gell!!!

So: SSSS Evolutionsstufe 2:

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Juli 2003)

jaja, ich weiss...dunkel und unscharf...ist vielleicht auch besser so

#2


----------



## eL (23. Juli 2003)

schöne Buchte koko.....
und wie man unschwehr erkennen kann "einmal ölquelle immer ölquelle"  wenn man die einmal gefahren hat dann will man nich mehr zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (28. Juli 2003)

..neuste Pferd im Stall:

Condor, Schweizer Qualitätsrad, Anno 1936

Sachs Torpedo Rücktritt

Ein Gang versteht sich von selbst


----------



## thrillseeker (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo Hüpf _
> *war schon jemand so mutig sein auto zu posten? *



Ja, ich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=8014&password=&sort=1&cat=998&page=1

Leider (?) nix Singlespeed; 

die WENIGSTEN Gänge auf dem Foto hat das Auto (5+R).


----------



## ZeFlo (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von roesli _
> *..neuste Pferd im Stall:
> 
> Condor, Schweizer Qualitätsrad, Anno 1936
> ...



   für den styleursli

ciao
flo


----------



## fr33r!d0r (8. August 2003)

gut dann auch eins von meinem schatzi 

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=96461

ps: jetzt sogar mit hinterradbremse 

und der krönende abschluss:

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=94226


----------



## rob (3. September 2003)

nachdem ich mein schaltungsrad extra für den gbbc-lauf im allgäu (der mangels teilnahme ausfiel, den ich aber dank alkoholbedingter geistes- und körperschwäche eh nicht hätte mitfahren können) und rikmans und meine 4-tägige alpentour zum singlespeeder umgebaut und die ein oder andere neuerung (gabel) vorgenommen habe, will ich ihn der eingeschworenen singlespeedgemeinschaft ungerne vorenthalten. momentan ist noch die alpenübersetzung (36:21) drauf, das ritzel wird aber bald wieder kleiner. die fat albert von schwalbe waren übrigens perfekt für das alpenterrain, grip und traktion ohne ende.

p.s.: nicht das ihr auf falsche gedanken kommt: hinten das ist keine doubletrack-felge, sondern ne alte shogun) 

rob


----------



## ss.nl (5. September 2003)

Ein bild sagt mehr als worter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ss.nl _
> *Ein bild sagt mehr als worter...
> 
> *



da müsste noch n slr drauf


----------



## phatlizard (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ss.nl _
> *Ein bild sagt mehr als worter...
> *



Very clean, very pimpy ...!


----------



## KIV (11. September 2003)

streng nach stvo mit einem von einander unabhängigen bremssystem


----------



## madbull (18. September 2003)

Nachher geht's raus in die Nacht, direkt über's Steilufer hier an der Ostsee. Da habe ich doch gleich mal die Gelegenheit genutzt, um ein aktuelles Bild zu machen, inklusive 12V-10Ah-Akku in selbstgezimmertem Akkuhalter aus Alu-Profilen...

17,5 kg!  (mit voller Trinkflasche) ... Das soll mir erst mal einer nachmachen, da kommen ja Evil's Kisten kaum mit...


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2003)

@madbull:

Hält die Akku-Halterung gut und vor allem klapperfrei? Wie dick ist das Alu-Profil? Fahre im Winter auch mit 12 Volt/7,2 Ampere durch die Nacht und habe noch keine vernünftige Akku-Halterung. Bisher hatte ich en Akku im Rucksack und ein Spiralkabel bis zur Leuchte am Lenker - ist aber nicht so der Bringer. Aber Deine sieht einfach zu bauen und effektiv aus...


----------



## madbull (18. September 2003)

@ Kingmoe:  Da klappert nix und bewegt sich nix...  Ich hatte ihn auf dem letzten Nightride genau so befestigt wie oben auf dem Bild zu sehen und etliche Geländekilometer, Treppen und kleine Drops und Sprünge später hatte sich da absolut nichts bewegt. Es ist eben wichtig, dass er gut und fest mit den Riemen befestigt wird. Außerdem muss man darauf achten, dass auch der obere Querträger des Halters auf dem Unterohr aufliegt (siehe Foto unten). 
Die Materialstärke des Alus ist 3mm und damit absolut ausreichend.
Und schnell und einfach zu bauen ist es auch, das einzige, das wirklich genau sein muss, ist der Abstand der Befestigungsschraubenbohrungen.


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2003)

Besten Dank! Wird demnächst umgesetzt!


----------



## nighthunter (23. September 2003)

estma vone seite


----------



## nighthunter (23. September 2003)

nun von vorn


----------



## nighthunter (23. September 2003)

noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (24. September 2003)

@ nighthunter: Sehr schönes Bike mit geiler Gabel! Und erst der Sattelstützenwärmer...!!!


----------



## ChBo (24. September 2003)

WoW, das Radl ist wirklich sehr schoen, hasst du da ein Paar  groessere Foto's? 

ChBo


----------



## zyco (7. Oktober 2003)

Ist zwar ne etwas krassere Übersetzung (52-14), aber in Hamburg aufm flachen Land gehts ganz gut voran damit...

Das gekrüsel am hinteren Schutzblech ist ein wenig Tape, da mir das Blech hinten gerne reißt. Kantsteine etc. sind hier die Schuldigen.


----------



## daddy yo yo (9. Oktober 2003)

@zyco:

na endlich mal einer, der eine "normale" strassenübersetzung fährt!!! respekt. ich wunder mich immer, warum hier alle so ne kleine scheibe vorne und n grosses ritzel hinten fahren... habt ihr kein schmalz in den beinen??? ich fahr übrigens 44:18, das geht auch noch kürzere berge hoch und mehr gibt's bei mir nicht... fotos folgen, wenn mein neuer lenker dran ist...

gruss, puk puk


----------



## daddy yo yo (16. Oktober 2003)

...also das ist mein city-flitzer:


----------



## m(A)ui (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von puk puk _
> *...also das ist mein city-flitzer: *



 gefällt mir!
wie viele speichen sind denn das? sieht voll viel aus...
und was für ne kurbel?

gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## daddy yo yo (16. Oktober 2003)

ist 'ne felt 3-pc kurbel mit profile kettenblatt. je 36 speichen... vielleicht mach ich mir demnächst einen 2,5er reifen dran?!?!?


----------



## CarstenB (17. Oktober 2003)

klasse, gefaellt mir! ist da der syncros steuersatz dran?

gruss, Carsten


----------



## olli (18. Oktober 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottmar (19. Oktober 2003)

Rotwild in natürlicher Umgebung:


----------



## futzie (19. Oktober 2003)

hier auch mal ein schönes Bild von meiner neuen Stahlschlampe


----------



## zyco (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zyco _
> *Ist zwar ne etwas krassere Übersetzung (52-14), aber in Hamburg aufm flachen Land gehts ganz gut voran damit...
> *




So, hier nun ne etwas moderatere City-Übersetzung (39-12Z.). Geht aber immernoch ganz gut ab...


----------



## HenKa (20. Oktober 2003)

Ist das eine Pulcro Gabel? So eine schlanke Gabel sieht in meiner Stevens Coladose schon heftig aus. Aber in dem Votec... Wow.

Viele Grüße
Henning


----------



## zyco (20. Oktober 2003)

Ja, ist ne Pulcro. 

Wollt keine Standard Starrgabel einsetzen und vor allem brauchte ich eine, die für ne Scheibenbremse taugt. Bin dann irgendwie auf Pulcro gestoßen und hab mich schwer verliebt.

Sieht heftig aus, fährt sich aber genauso...


----------



## evil_rider (22. Oktober 2003)

mal nen aktuelleres pic von meinem baby:






hoffe das ich bald mal ne starrgabel finde dei meinen ansprüchen genügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> hoffe das ich bald mal ne starrgabel finde dei meinen ansprüchen genügt  *



was denn muss sie wattebausch-attacken standhalten 



basti


----------



## evil_rider (23. Oktober 2003)

eher große sprünge


----------



## Coffee (23. Oktober 2003)

Was muss die denn genau ausgalten? Hätt noch ne 26" Kona Gabel *gg*

coffee


----------



## Kokopelli (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *eher große sprünge  *



Wer fährt denn dann das Rad? Du ja nicht, oder

@coffee: Nischt!Dat jute Stück!

Gruß Koko*IFMAKantenklatschergucker*


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Oktober 2003)

... nicht meins aber sweeeeeeeeet 






ciao
flo


----------



## roesli (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *............. sweeeeeeeeet .......
> 
> *




durchaus - bis auf diesen Lenker mit den nach unten verbogenen Enden und das grausliche Lenkerband dran *rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Mjöllnir (26. Oktober 2003)

@Puk Puk oder jeder der antworten kann. Was is das für ein teuflisch geiler Rahmen?

Gruß

Kai


----------



## curryketchup (26. Oktober 2003)

Ist ein on-one rahmen
mehr dazu hier

www.on-one.co.uk


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hellrider _
> *Ist ein on-one rahmen
> mehr dazu hier
> 
> www.on-one.co.uk *



... na wohl eher nicht oder 

steht doch da SUNN drauf. es gab mal vor 'nen paar jahren von denen ein 26" bmx.

und genau das teil isses 

ciao
flo


----------



## curryketchup (26. Oktober 2003)

floibex hat recht
hab  aufs falsche bild geschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (26. Oktober 2003)

Is also nix aktuelles?

Schade!

Ist ein verdammt heißes teil.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## kingmoe (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... na wohl eher nicht oder
> ...



Ist ein SUNN BMIXX - sehr schönes Teil.


----------



## Frey (26. Oktober 2003)

Eins der schönsten Singlespeed Bikes auf diesem Planeten...


----------



## evil_rider (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Was muss die denn genau ausgalten? Hätt noch ne 26" Kona Gabel *gg*
> 
> coffee *




dirt und street und muss pegtauglich sein


----------



## evil_rider (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Wer fährt denn dann das Rad? Du ja nicht, oder
> *



grade ich


----------



## #easy# (28. Oktober 2003)

hier meins:


----------



## #easy# (28. Oktober 2003)

hier besser zu sehen:


----------



## rob (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von #easy# _
> *hier meins: *


ist das aus den resten vom laminatverlegen zusammengeschustert worden? 

sieht in jedem fall schick aus!

rob


----------



## #easy# (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> ist das aus den resten vom laminatverlegen zusammengeschustert worden?
> 
> ...



  
nee, aber der Baum war vorher um einiges Größer   

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (1. November 2003)

so, mein eingangrührstab hat eine starrgabel bekommen ;-)


----------



## Bateman (1. November 2003)

@coffee
wow, super schön....

Bateman


----------



## madbull (1. November 2003)

@ coffee: Und es ward Fahrrad - ENDLICH!   


Und hier ein Pic meiner siSSy von gestern, perfekt aufgestylt für den Halloween-Nachtritt:






Erkennt wenigstens hier einer meine Verkleidung? Von den Anwesenden wusste keiner, aus welchem Film sie "entliehen" ist. Es kannte noch nicht einmal einer den Film...


----------



## curryketchup (1. November 2003)

blues brothers mit kirschsaft auf dem hemd?


----------



## Marcus (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *so, mein eingangrührstab hat eine starrgabel bekommen ;-)
> *



Endlich sieht das Ding aus wie ein Fahrrad! 

An den Farben koennte man aber noch ein bisschen experimentieren.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Bateman (1. November 2003)

na Reservoir Dogs natürlich...
geile Idee...gg

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bateman _
> *na Reservoir Dogs natürlich...
> geile Idee...gg*


ENDLICH einer der Tarrantinos Erstling kennt!  
Nachdem ich Dienstag den kongenialen "Kill Bill Vol. 1" gesehen habe war der Gedanke an dieses Kostüm natürlich nicht weit...  
War btw. Schwartau Backfarbe...


----------



## rob (1. November 2003)

hi coffee, na endlich hats du dir ne RiCHTIGE schlampe zusammengebaut. sieht gut aus! auch farblich ganz nett außer vielleicht der vorbau ;-).


rob


----------



## eL (1. November 2003)

*Nestbeschmutzerin *  
Private coffe ab in den keller und sofort den originalzustand ihres spochtgerätes wieder herstellen   zack zack 
man das du mir mal so in rücken fällst hätt ich nicht gedacht.Ist denn die meinung einer horde besoffener zwiebelausderhand fressenden russen mehr wert als die des ehrenwerten EL  


hättest du die haare lieber drangelassen


----------



## cibi (2. November 2003)

El,mal wieder Bock aufzumischen ?


----------



## cibi (2. November 2003)

Hi Coffee,
   schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.

   Mein Senf dazu :

 - Gabel getauscht und Spacerturm gesundgeschrumpft,
    war ja auch aus Sicherheitsgründen bedenklich

 - zur schwarzen Stütze (s.o.) ein schw. Vorbau

 - evtl.ein anderes Kettenblatt,außen montiert

 - noch zwei Weinkorken in den Lenker und bis zum GBBC-Rennen
   ein Flaschenhalter für das lecker Bierchen 
   (Kannst ja mal EL fragen,der kennt sich da aus  )

   Grüße aus Kölle,
   Kurt


----------



## Coffee (2. November 2003)

huhuuuuu,

@ elchen, neeeeee, bin Dir doch ncih in den Rücken gefallen, udn ich habe auch nciht nachgegeben. Es war MEIN ganz eigener Wunsch es zu tun ;-)) Ich war so im Keller wurschteln udn da viel mir die P2 Gabel in die Hände, und schwups hab ich sie mal uff die schnell reingebaut und schwups, ich muss gestehen, sie gefiel mir ausgesprochen gut in meinem Bike ;-))

@ alle, zu den anbauteilchen, ich suche gerade bei ebay diverse teilchen ;-)) könnte also noch sein, das sich das ein oder andere ändert ;-9)



Grüßle coffee


----------



## Marcus (2. November 2003)

EL, ich habe noch eine P2 an der Hand, muesste ich bloss einen Kumpel fragen...  

Coffee: Wenn du cibiniums Tipps in die Tat umsetzt (alles silber weg und dafuer alles in schwarz ran), musst du bloss noch die Gabel auf Rahmenfarbe lackieren lassen und du hast ein wirklich schoenes Fahrrad! 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *musst du bloss noch die Gabel auf Rahmenfarbe lackieren lassen *



Bloss nicht!


Und weil das hier ja eine Gallerie ist und kein Chatroom noch ein Rädchen


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

Custom Crow frame - paintjob Spectrum powder works
Yo Eddy Big One Inch rigid fork 
King HS
King SS hubs
Mavic rims
Thomson stem and seat post
Answer Pro Taper carbon bars
Starlite cranks
Boone chain ring
Sachs - PC7X pimp daddy chain
Avid Black Ops brakes and levers

Weight is 18 pounds and rides like a MoFo.


----------



## ZeFlo (2. November 2003)

... bauxit hübsch und preiswert
















und das zum preis look at ebay

adele
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Custom Crow  *



isch wer bekloppt:::


WAS SEHE ICH DA AVLAON KURBELN


----------



## phatlizard (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> isch wer bekloppt:::
> ...



Na die hatte er doch bei einem Rennen gewonnen - für den letzten Platz oder so ... die Geschichte kennste doch noch ... !


----------



## amazombi (3. November 2003)

mal von der straßenfraktion:


----------



## amazombi (3. November 2003)

und noch was von der straßenfraktion, dieses mal aber auch fürs auge


----------



## amazombi (3. November 2003)

aber auch für tage mit starken nerven


----------



## m(A)ui (4. November 2003)

mit dem ich schon seit '91 rumfahr, und seit diesem Jahr auch nur noch mit 1 Gang.  






gruß
m
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ui


----------



## m(A)ui (4. November 2003)

und weil's so schön gülden glänzt nochmal der Antrieb


----------



## amazombi (5. November 2003)

hi
iss das eine izumi kette? wo hast du das ding den her?


----------



## single.speed (5. November 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amazombi _
> *hi
> iss das eine izumi kette? wo hast du das ding den her? *



ist ne sachs PC-7X die offizielle singlespeed-kette von sachs (bmx-maß),

gruß
m(A)ui, der grad aus matrix revolutions kommt


----------



## Marcus (6. November 2003)

neue Bilder von meinem OneFuckingGear Projekt. Jetzt ohne zusaetzlichen Spanner und mit Disc vorn.


----------



## Marcus (6. November 2003)

Anders herum...


----------



## The Rodenz (6. November 2003)

@single.speed  WOw ein Slickrock, das ist das erste Mal das ich ein zweites sehe, habe damals meins i Schwarz im Jahre 92 mit XT und DX Ausstattung erworben, damals als H&S noch ein ganz kleiner Laden im Hinterhof war, wo hast Du denn deins bekommen und wie alt ist es ? 

Bis dann Jan


----------



## Steinhummer (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *neue Bilder von meinem OneFuckingGear Projekt. Jetzt ohne zusaetzlichen Spanner und mit Disc vorn. *



Hey ho!

Wie hast du denn den Sattel befestigt? Oder ist das nicht mehr "meine" Gabel?

Steinhummer


----------



## Marcus (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *Wie hast du denn den Sattel befestigt? Oder ist das nicht mehr "meine" Gabel?*



Hehe, habe mir einen Adapter angeschweisst. Nee, ist auch eine Kona, allerdings eine mit Disc-Adapter (AKA "Jump Fork"). Genauso schwer wie der Rahmen uebrigens...

Die andere wollte ich schon weggeben -- mir ist dann aber eingefallen, dass ich das ja gar nicht darf, habe sie mir wiedergeholt und jetzt wartet sie, eingeoelt und in Papier verpackt, darauf in mein naechstes Projekt eingebaut zu werden. Du darfst gespannt sein, was das wird 

Gruesse, marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (6. November 2003)

Ich habe es getaaaaan!

Es funktioniert PERFEKT und sieht einfach hammermäßig geil aus!






Mal schauen, ob ich den Rost, der sehr bald kommen wird, dranlasse oder lieber irgendetwas draufschmiere.

Dieses Ausfallende feilte und sägte sich jedenfalls wie Butter (mit guten Feilen zumindest), wenn man Messerstähle gewöhnt ist! Da muss man ja fast aufpassen, nicht aus Versehen zu viel wegzunehmen!


----------



## Marcus (6. November 2003)

Danke madbull! Das Foto ist besser als die Konstruktionszeichnung, die ich verzweifelt suchte. Bis Nuernberg habe ich auch so etwas 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## ZeFlo (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *neue Bilder von meinem OneFuckingGear Projekt. Jetzt ohne zusaetzlichen Spanner und mit Disc vorn. *



 und diesmal sieht die tanne auch gesünder aus 

kannsnichtlassen
flo


----------



## D-MAN (7. November 2003)

Hi,

kann mich mal einer aufklären, was an nem aufgefeilten Schaltauge (s.o.) so besonders, bzw. zu was es gut ist???


----------



## Marcus (7. November 2003)

Da du selbst von dir behauptest eine hoehere Lebensform zu sein, solltest du eigentlich wissen, dass man damit wunderbar klassisch (na ja...) und stylish (aber Hallo!) Bierflaschen oeffnen kann. Da mein Zahnarzt mir verboten hat, dies weiter mit den Zaehnen zu tun, werde ich mir demnaechst (< 7 Tage) auch so ein Werkzeug in das Schaltauge feilen.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Marcus (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> * und diesmal sieht die tanne auch gesünder aus
> *



Also, Mr. Kannsnichtlassen, keine Ahnung wie bei euch da unten kurz vor Italien die Tannen aussehen, wir hier nennen das jedenfalls schon Palme...

Das ist 'ne Tanne!






Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## D-MAN (8. November 2003)

So, hier nochma meins (ohne integrierten Flaschenöffner)


----------



## D-MAN (8. November 2003)

Bild vergessen


----------



## Marcus (8. November 2003)

UIUIUI, das nenne ich wirklich dekadent! 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## m(A)ui (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von D-MAN _
> *So, hier nochma meins (ohne integrierten Flaschenöffner)
> 
> Bild vergessen
> ...



WTF...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerArbeit (15. November 2003)

So, nachdem einige von Euch die Russenschlampe schon in Darmstadt kennengelernt haben und in Berlin leider darauf verzichten mussten - sehr auch zu meinem Ärger:

Voilà, mein Mädel:


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (15. November 2003)

die Nr. 2


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (15. November 2003)

Nr .3


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (15. November 2003)

4.


----------



## fransi (15. November 2003)

.... ia könnt kann ich auch 

nehmt dies das hat mein papi mia gebaut


----------



## dude (15. November 2003)

neues (altes) Spielzeug:


----------



## TREKTOMMY (17. November 2003)

Hallo, Leute in der Community,
ich mach grad meine ersten Gehversuche hier und will gleich mit meinem Arbeitsgerät auf die Bühne kommen - ich hoffe ein paar Comments zu bekommen - seid ruhig kritisch und sagt mir, wo es lang geht.
Singlespeeden hat mich voll erwischt. Hauptantriebsgrund: Geiz und mangelnde Trennungsbereitschaft von Altmaterial...
So wurde fix aus einem Garantiefall ein Fall für Dr.X...
Also, wie gesagt ich bin der Neue - ich hoff, ich komm gut an...
Tommy


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2003)

Na erstmal probieren wir das mit dem Bilderposten nochmal Tommy ... 

Sieht "interessant" aus!

phaty


----------



## itz (17. November 2003)

Hi Tommy,

also bis jetzt sieht das mit dem ankommen ganz gut aus   
Auf jeden Fall bist du hier mit Singlespeeden aus Leidenschaft richtig.

Nur bei deinem Bild ... da sehe ich nur die ersten 5%  

Cheers Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TREKTOMMY (17. November 2003)

Nochmal ne Grafik wegen Anschauungsunterricht


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2003)

wir nähern uns dem Thema Tommy ... noch ein bisschen kleiner und es sieht wie ein Fahrrad aus ...


----------



## rob (17. November 2003)

ich seh auch beim zweiten bild nur einen kleinen streifen. und das wo es doch ein schönes trek zu sein scheint 


welcome!


rob


----------



## TREKTOMMY (17. November 2003)

Also, liebe (genervte) Community,
ich gebs für heute auf.
Ich beherrsch meine Computermühle nicht soweit, dass ich brauchbar kleine Dateien erzeugen kann.
Ich hatte mirs so schön angedacht...
Singlespeeder zusammenbasteln war echt eher mein Metier...
Bis die Tage,
Tommy


----------



## phatlizard (17. November 2003)

also ich hatte Spass ... mach ruhig weiter so schnell nervt uns nix!


----------



## Blingfisch (17. November 2003)

hier mal eine meiner kreationen, bin mal auf eure kommentare gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (17. November 2003)

ich hab mir mal erlaubt die letzten beiträg aus mAui's thema in die singlespeedgalerie zu verschieben  

@blingfisch: sieht sehr sportlich aus! bei uns im esk gibt sauch etliche singlespeeder, vielleicht trifft man sich mal zu ner tour in oder um berlin (siehe berlinforum).

 rob


----------



## kingmoe (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blingfisch _
> *hier mal eine meiner kreationen, bin mal auf eure kommentare gespannt... *



Schöner City-Fighter (das sind doch Slicks, oder?!).
...und da ich "GT-betriebsblind" bin, finde ich es eh gelungen! Ach ja, was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Blingfisch (17. November 2003)

jau, danke fürs verschieben! habs vorhin irgendwie verpeilt...

@moe das ist eine orginal gt gabel


----------



## kingmoe (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blingfisch _
> *
> @moe das ist eine orginal gt gabel *



Die mit den abgeschrägten Enden und geprägtem GT-Logo? Oder ´ne andere. Ich bin echt blind geworden, sorry...


----------



## Bischi (24. November 2003)

Gestern fertig geworden...   











Grössere Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie 

Mfg, Bischi


----------



## mancycle (27. November 2003)

Vorgestern fertig geworden, wartet noch auf die Jungfernfahrt. 6,5kg.


----------



## Bischi (27. November 2003)

Hmmm?!?


----------



## mancycle (27. November 2003)

Ja, ich weiß. Sch... Grafik! Ich hoffe jetzt klappts.


----------



## Marcus (27. November 2003)

Hm, das Scheunentor kenne ich! 

Schoenes Teil, ist bestimmt schnell. Aber die Sattelstellung tut sicher irgendwann weh... 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## mancycle (27. November 2003)

Andere Seite, logisch oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mancycle (27. November 2003)

@rikman: das ist das meistfotografierte Teil auf meiner HPage! Bestes Scheunentor von Welt. 
Und der Sattel ist WAGGRECHT! Sieht nur auf dem Foto so Naserümpfend aus!

Die Spezialnabe:


----------



## mancycle (27. November 2003)

Und das letzte: T.A. ProVIS 180mm selber schwarz eloxirt bzw. hart elox. (KB)


----------



## m(A)ui (27. November 2003)

krasses Geraät!  
was ist denn das für ein rahmen? hat das teil rücktrittbremse?
und was sind das für reifen?
mit dem rad wirst du die berge ja echt hochfliegen!
nur aufpassen, dass beim runterfahren nicht die nabe zusammenglüht! 

gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## D-MAN (28. November 2003)

Geiles Rad! 

Wie bremst du denn?

Ich wEd vielleicht , falls das nicht gegen irgend welche Retro-Optik-Regeln verstößt, die Schrauben mit Außen- gegen solche mit Innensechskant ersetzen, was natElich ne Geschmacksfrage ist.


----------



## mancycle (28. November 2003)

Guten Morgen!

@maui: das ist ein Bahnrahmen, Taiwan, direkt vom Importeur. Die Rücktrittbremsnabe ist Marke Eigenbau, Innereien von Shimano, Nabenkörper Lehrlingswerkstatt Liebherr Aerospace. Und die Reifen sind von Maxxis, haben nur eine Nummer, C1115.

@D-Man: Geht nicht so einfach, das sind Sonderschrauben an dem Kettenblatt. Die Kurbelschrauben werden noch durch solche aus Alu ersetzt. Apropo Retro: Da ist nix Retro, die Kurbel wiegt 460g incl Kettenblatt und Schrauben, deshalb ist die da drann.

Machts Gut

Michi


----------



## ChBo (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mancycle _
> *Guten Morgen!
> 
> @maui: das ist ein Bahnrahmen, Taiwan, direkt vom Importeur. Die Rücktrittbremsnabe ist Marke Eigenbau, Innereien von Shimano, Nabenkörper Lehrlingswerkstatt Liebherr Aerospace. Und die Reifen sind von Maxxis, haben nur eine Nummer, C1115.
> *




Hallo und ebenfalls guten Morgen...

ich finde das Rad auch sehr schön. Die Nabe sieht sehr sehr gut aus, die hasst du also selbst designt? Finde ich absolut respektabel!!!! 

Wie bisst du auf die Idee gekommen? Wie sehen denn die Innereien aus? Von welcher Shimano Nabe hasst du das benutzt? Gibt es dazu zufällig eine Webseite oder einen Thread? Mich interessiert das ziehmlich und Danke fuer jede Info.

Gruss Christian


----------



## northwave (2. Dezember 2003)

This is my Singlespeed  :






Current specification is:

A rather special British steel hardtail converted to trackends by framebuilders, API. Selcoff headset holding it together, with an EA50 Stem and Seatpost, Race Face Bars, BB and cranks, Middleburn Chainring, M520 pedals, Hope bonded titanium hubs, Union ti-dye titanium spokes, Mavic X517 Ceramic rims, Ritchey Z-Max WCS SC tyres, Weisstein chain, Control Tech and X-lite quick releases, SDG Bel Air Titanium saddle, XTR V-Brakes, Avid speeddial Mag Ti brake velers and ODI lock-on grips.

 

BO' SELECTA!


----------



## nikh (3. Dezember 2003)

mein Fahrrad  

http://www.light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=89


----------



## phatlizard (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nikh _
> *mein Fahrrad
> *


*

6579 gr. ... ??? You pervert!  

phaty*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo gomez (3. Dezember 2003)

6:35 Uhr???



> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> You pervert!
> *


----------



## roesli (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von northwave _
> *This is my Singlespeed
> 
> *



what a beauty


----------



## nikh (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 6579 gr. ... ??? You pervert!
> ...


----------



## singlespeedpunk (3. Dezember 2003)

No pictures yet because I am still waiting for the Jones H-bars, but I will be sure to post a picture (or two) of my Matt Chester Utilitiman #41 (-ish)

Star Headset, Thomson, DT Swiss, Profile Racing, Jones, Race Face...blah blah blah!

Target weight <19lbs (with durable parts and a bolt on rear hub!)

Later

SSP


----------



## J-CooP (3. Dezember 2003)

Nach ein paar Monaten Testbetrieb werde ich meins jetzt auch mal zeigen. Fangen wir mal hinten an:


----------



## J-CooP (3. Dezember 2003)

fahren über "vorne" fort:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-CooP (3. Dezember 2003)

Gucken mal von oben drauf:


----------



## J-CooP (3. Dezember 2003)

Und zum Schluß noch von der Seite:


----------



## manic (4. Dezember 2003)

jetzt habt ihr mich so weit gebracht und da ich bisher über Winter noch nichts zum basteln habe, werde ich mich mal inden Keller verziehen und auch so ein SSP aufbauen. Die IDee an sich ist einfach geil und der "Quäl dich du Sau"-Faktor ist sicher famos und die ganzen Teile wollen ja auch mal verbaut werden....

*überleg*

Hmm, was hab ich denn och so an Teilen zu Hause.

Ein Tommasini Tecno Rahmen, ein Satz Schlauchreifenfelgen in alt und leicht, Campa Hochflanschnaben, ein ttt-Titan-vorbau, ein Modolo-Lenker, ne Campa-Stütze liegt auch noch irgendwo in passend....

Wo krieg ich ne schicke Kurbel her....


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von J-CooP _
> *Und zum Schluß noch von der Seite: *



ich will auch sowas... hätte auch noch so nen rennrad, blos is mir das 10 cm zu klein...


----------



## manic (4. Dezember 2003)

Und sos ieht die Sache am Anfang aus....

Mal schauen wie es am Ende aussehen wird.


----------



## johnny.winter (4. Dezember 2003)

@manic:
Schöne amps im Hintergrund... 

... aber der Rahmen sieht auch nicht übel aus. Wird bestimmt ein hübsches Gerät!


----------



## johnny.winter (4. Dezember 2003)

@northwave:

That´s an amazing beauty!  (weight?)
How much did they charge you for converting of the frame?


----------



## manic (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich werds versuchen das es schön wird. Gebe es dann zum "fertig machen" frei, wenn esdenn mal fertig ist.  Aber bei der BAsis hoffe ichmal das es nicht so schlimm wird. 

Die Amps sind soein kleines weiteres Hobby von mir. Wenn die Experience-Amps endlich mal ein Gehäuse bekommen, dann kommen die ins WOhnzimmer und die zwei werden fürs Sclafzimmer reservieret. Aber SIe machen mir wirklich viel Freude.


----------



## manic (5. Dezember 2003)

aus der Nähe...

P.S.: Denm Steuersatz einfach ausblenden.


----------



## johnny.winter (5. Dezember 2003)

@manic:
und die zwei werden fürs Sclafzimmer reservieret

ELEKTROSMOG!!!

Was sollen die Feng Shui Verfechter dazu sagen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (5. Dezember 2003)

Ja Mensch, anscheinend bin ich wirklich zu dämlich... 

Wie fügt man ein Zitat ein??? Kann doch nicht wirklich so schwer sein, oder?


----------



## Bateman (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von johnny.winter _
> *Ja Mensch, anscheinend bin ich wirklich zu dämlich...
> 
> Wie fügt man ein Zitat ein??? Kann doch nicht wirklich so schwer sein, oder?
> *



ganz unten rechts über dem"antworten" button is der "Zitat" Button, und daneben der "edit" button, da kannste dein posting bearbeiten wenn Du Mist geschrieben hast...

BAteman


----------



## manic (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von johnny.winter _
> *@manic:
> und die zwei werden fürs Sclafzimmer reservieret
> 
> ...



Ja irgendwie muss mans ich doch des Nachts aufladen. Die FEng-Shui-Jungs schlafen halt lieber gut und Sorgen sich um die GEister. 

Ichh schau mir die Röhren des NAchts an, erfreuemich am Leuchten und lasse mich ein bisschen bestrahlen, damit der Akku wieder voll wird.


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Dezember 2003)

so nach dem GBBC Wochenende in Nürnberg war es Zeit für ne neue Chantal.Ich wollt halt wieder Stahl zwischen den Beinen.

Das ist Sie nun "Chantal MK II"


----------



## Greasy Pete (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ntal.Ich wollt halt wieder Stahl zwischen den Beinen.
> *



      
 
greasy


----------



## Altitude (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *Ich wollt halt wieder Stahl zwischen den Beinen.
> 
> *



Ach Schatz, wenn ich das schon früher gewusst hätte...


----------



## zepi (8. Dezember 2003)

retro: francesco moser. 1978


----------



## Venturi (13. Dezember 2003)




----------



## Venturi (13. Dezember 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (13. Dezember 2003)

was is denn das olive da? und was für eine gabel? gefällt mir...

und das rote ist ehh


----------



## singlespeedpunk (13. Dezember 2003)

Ok, heres an old picture of my UTE. Since this picture was taken in April this year I have changed lots of bits but I will never change the frame....its too nice!

The bigest change is the WTB drop bars have gone and will be replaced by a set of Jones H-bars (www.jonesbikes.com) as the head-tube is not tall enough for drop bars!

When the bike is finished I will post more pictures, at the moment it has a cheap Kalloy stem and riser bar on it as the Jones bars are still being built (Jeff has had the flu') 

Hope to go riding tomorrow...the first time in too long!

Later

Alex 

aka Singlespeedpunk


----------



## singlespeedpunk (13. Dezember 2003)

Again, this bike has been changed since the photos were taken: 

MAG10 forks (fully serviced), Bontrager sticker set (red/silver)

Other than that it is an origional 1995-ish Bonty Race with XT kit, Real brake levers, Control Tech cantis and seatpost, Bonty rims, bars and stem. 

Later

SSP


----------



## eL (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chickenway-user _
> * und was für eine gabel?  *


Bob Brown tausch die Alugabelscheiden von  serienheadshockgabeln gegen seine selfmadeversion http://www.bobbrowncycles.com/headshok.htm


----------



## Deleted 1655 (13. Dezember 2003)

Mein Traum....ein Jones Bike.......


----------



## kAos (14. Dezember 2003)

sagenhaftes konstrukt! Sach ma einer dass DAS nicht geil ist! (okay, die scheibchen und kurbeln sind :kotz: )
aber WASSEN FRAME!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (14. Dezember 2003)




----------



## m(A)ui (14. Dezember 2003)

bitte nicht schlagen!
aber für meinen geschmack zuviel des guten.  *duck weg*
entweder so ein abgefahrener rahmen & ne schlichte gabel.
oder die jones gabel mit nem klassischen rahmen.

aber iss ja alles geschamckssache!

gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## kAos (14. Dezember 2003)

wer wird denn hier wen schlagen? nichdoch, die geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so!

imo halt ne interessante art und weise nen rahmen zu bauen, hehe



 kAos


----------



## johnny.winter (14. Dezember 2003)

Wenn schon viele Rohre dann gleich Pedersen.


----------



## Jeroen (20. Dezember 2003)

Zeitlich mein Harry Leary Singlelized Bauxiet Balance AL 750.

Bogded together mit teile die hier doch herum lagen. Das Lawwill funktioniert noch 100%, ist aber ein wenig straff. Durch das dass vorderradnabe fast in ein linien liegt mit das steuerrohr, geht das teil sehr gerne die Kurve herum  

Anyway.... bis mein neue project fertig ist... mussen wir es hier mit tun..  

















Mehr bilder in meine gallerie.



JB


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Zeitlich mein Harry Leary Singlelized Bauxiet Balance AL 750.
> 
> Bogded together mit teile die hier doch herum lagen. Das Lawwill funktioniert noch 100%, ist aber ein wenig straff. Durch das dass vorderradnabe fast in ein linien liegt mit das steuerrohr, geht das teil sehr gerne die Kurve herum
> ...



schönes radl... vor allem gefällt mir die gabel!

nur was soll das zeitlich am anfang von deinem text heißen?


----------



## Bateman (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chickenway-user _
> *
> 
> nur was soll das zeitlich am anfang von deinem text heißen? *



denke mal er meint momentan oder zur Zeit...

Bateman


----------



## Jeroen (21. Dezember 2003)

Jah, nur 'zur zeit' jah..  

Mein Deutsch ist nicht so super, also schüldigung.


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Jah, nur 'zur zeit' jah..
> 
> Mein Deutsch ist nicht so super, also schüldigung. *



macht ja nix. cool das du´s ausprobierst deutsch zu schreiben. wenn wir dich nicht verstehen fragen wir schon! well, our english would be as funny as your german, so don´t worry... (be happy with your bike now)


----------



## Eisenfahrer (23. Dezember 2003)

So!

Gestern noch ein Rahmen in der Kiste, heute schon ein Singlespeeder für mein Mädel auf Testfahrt.
Eine alte Bekannte im neuen Gewand (das Bike, nicht die Antje).
Danke noch mal Beelze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (24. Dezember 2003)

is heut fertig geworden...!!!

vielen dank nochmal an christian von daredevil-cycles 

schönes fest zusammen...!!!


----------



## SCOTT BoD (26. Dezember 2003)

hier mal meine anne ... :


----------



## Lupi (29. Dezember 2003)

hier ist meine erste Ausbaustufe:


----------



## Lupi (29. Dezember 2003)

Alu - Kunststoff Mix :


----------



## smog (3. Januar 2004)

hier mein stadtsinglespeedspecializedstumpjumper (sssss) im wintermantel(schutzbleche und dynamo).
ps:lieg ich richtig mit jahrgang 93?


----------



## tri-x (3. Januar 2004)

Hi,
also bin jetzt auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines ssp,
hier mal die 1. Version zum testen und sehen wies ist.
Aber abe schon so einige neue Ideen. 

Gruß 

                    Chris


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Januar 2004)

... ideen hätt' ich schon -> sattelstütze richtig rum einbauen, der sattelkloben gehört nach hinten, den spacerturm töten und 'ne riser und/oder steileren vorbau montieren ...

ciao
flo


----------



## tri-x (4. Januar 2004)

Sattelstütze = Erledigt
Sollte halt nicht bis 3 Uhr Morgens rumschrauben

Vorbau und Riser = in bearbeitung


Gruß

Chris


----------



## Bontrager-Race (6. Januar 2004)

Rahmenkit: Bontr.-Race, Rond-Quake-Air75
Teile: White ENO Exc., DMR, RaceFace, 
Controltech, BrecisionBillet, Syncros, Time,
Avid, Magura-Martha etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (7. Januar 2004)

Da das Wetter immer noch recht mies ist (in Freiburg natürlich nicht), hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem KONA Explosif, die ich im Altweibersommer gemacht habe.

Kona Explosif, AC,Ringlé,Kooka,RaceFAce,Avid,Syncros (..di üblichen Verdächtigen eben)


----------



## nikh (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *
> 
> 6579 gr. ... ??? You pervert!
> ...



 It's an obsession!

The frame is for sale and also some other bits if anyone is interested

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=982


----------



## rob (9. Januar 2004)

hier nurmal so, die rechte kettenstrebe meines treks. was passt besser in diese galerie 

und nein, ich habe keine mintgrüne rauphasertapete. das liegt an der ranzigen digicam ;-)


----------



## rob (9. Januar 2004)

eigentlich wollte ich mir noch einen ssp für die stadt aufbauen und hab mne weile bei ebay nach einem stahlrahmen mit horizontalen ausfallenden gesucht. gekauft hab ich mir dann das unten aufm bild (hartkore pain ausm hause torture tools), nur hab ich jetzt drei probleme: die abgefahrene geometrie (wie bau ich das ding nur vernünftig auf?), die normalen ausfallenden (kein geld für ne w.i. exentric hub) und ein gerissenes sattelrohr (an dem schlizz der klemmung). 

und nein, ich werde bestimmt nicht so aufbauen wie es da hängt. das hab ich nur rangefiemelt, damit ich es da hinhengen kann.


nabend, rob


----------



## odelay (9. Januar 2004)

Na dann viel  Spass mit der Schüssel! Sehen die Kettenstreben nur so lang aus und für welchen Einsatzzweck wurde es ursprünglich erschaffen? 
Zur Rahmenfarbe passende Wandhalterung, tres chic! Die fürs Trek muss dann noch umgestaltet werden.


----------



## Kokopelli (9. Januar 2004)

Meine neuste Machenschaft:

Yeti kastriert

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAL-9000 (9. Januar 2004)

...Ihr alten Prolletten... da sieht man mal das Ihr was MTB Geschichte angeht schon 'ne Weile länger dabei seid als meinereins! 
Zum Thema: Schönes YETI!


----------



## odelay (9. Januar 2004)

das kannte ich noch nicht:




gibt es hier 

leider aus Alu und mit integriertem Steuersatz


----------



## yo gomez (9. Januar 2004)

Pearl sind echt sehr schöne Rahmen! Aber selbst der Chef konnte mir nicht erklären, wie man diesen Singlespeedrahmen fahren soll...
Hinten für Scheibe, keine Cantisockel, aber horizontale Ausfallenden!
Er meinte den Singlespeedrahmen habe er denn wohl eher für die Wand machen lassen.


----------



## rob (10. Januar 2004)

@tripleF: übrigens ein genialer konaumbau 



> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Yeti kastriert
> *


jaja, seeeehhhhhr schönes yeti. nun gib dem bock mal die sporen!


@odelay: es ist ein spezieller dualrahmen, deswegen auch der flache lenkwinkel und das komisch positionerte sattelrohr (k.a. was es bringen soll). die kettenstreben sind garnicht so lang, in etwa wie bei meinem trek, auch das oberrohr ist nicht so lang. die winkel sind halt nur ungewöhnlich. achja, und noch ein viertes problem: keine cantisockel.

mal sehen was draus wird...


----------



## helgeg (11. Januar 2004)

Wenn graues und verregnetes Winterwetter auf einen Sonntag trifft, dann kommt man auf seltsame Gedanken. 

Das kam dabei heraus:
















Übersetzung für den Anfang v: 32 h: 18


----------



## Beelzebub (11. Januar 2004)

hi helgeg,

für ein cannondale isses echt hübsch ne im ernst gefällt mir.
aber 32-18? so hügelig isses bei euch doch gar nicht.viel spaß damit


----------



## stahlritter (13. Januar 2004)

mein 91er sm 600 wiederbelebt.


----------



## helgeg (14. Januar 2004)

Jaa, noch mehr Cannondale. 

schön alt und schön klassisch


----------



## kingmoe (16. Januar 2004)

Endlich habe ich mein zweites SSP: Tonnenschwerer Bahnhofs-Singlespeeder mit geringer Klauwahrscheinlichkeit. Für 25,- Euro gekauft, den ganzen Plastik-Schrott und Biopace von 1989 abgebaut und mit alten aber funktionellen Resten wiederbelebt (neue U-Brake, STX-Cantis vorne, Dia Compe DP7-Hebel, Alu-Lenker, Nishiki-Sattel, neuer HR...). Noch ein 18er DX-Ritzel drauf, vorne ein uraltes 48er Stahl-Kettenblatt, ein altes Sachs-Elysee-Schaltwerk als Spanner dran und fertig. Nicht schön - aber spaßig.


----------



## curryketchup (16. Januar 2004)

@moe
der rahmendesigner gehört erschossen

ansonsten ein schickes bike
viel spaß damit

chr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (16. Januar 2004)

@ Mr.Szyslak

Soll ich mal nen Witz auf Fertigmacher-Niveau machen?: Tausch den Vorbau -aber sonst ganz nett, hach wer hat sich nur diese Rahmenform ausgedacht(in diesem Extrem) und wo ist die passende Bianchi-Disc???

Mfg Chris


----------



## kingmoe (17. Januar 2004)

Das Bizarre ist, dass ich 1988 oder 1989 noch vor einem Radladen in HH-Altona stand, und unbedingt dieses Rad haben wollte. Kostete damals 666,- oder 888,- DM, war auf jeden Fall eine Schnapszahl. In den 80ern ist man geschmackstechnisch ja auch echt versaut worden  
Da war es mir jetzt für 25,- Euronen doch lieber. Aber ihr habt recht, eigentlich gehört das in den Fertigmacher-Thread! Wenn Designer bei der Arbeit kiffen...


----------



## itz (23. Januar 2004)

So ... !
Einge kennen es vielleicht ja aus Nürnberg (apropos N. danke Alti, is angekommen. Büssi zurück .. huch JS fehler beim Smilie einfügen .. denk Dir den grünen Grinsenden oder das ein_Auge_zukneif-Ding) ... aber taugt ja alles nichts wenn man schon einen Gallerie-Thread hat, also ... 

BikeTech Toyo SS


----------



## johnny.winter (24. Januar 2004)

stahlritter schrieb:
			
		

> mein 91er sm 600 wiederbelebt.



Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!   
Klassisch, schnörkellos und schön schlicht! Respekt.


----------



## Mr. Hide (25. Januar 2004)

So,

dann mein der Gänge beraubtes Rad. War heute mit Spikes im Wintereinsatz. Die Oberschenkel brennen noch


----------



## Mr. Hide (26. Januar 2004)

So,

dann mein der Gänge beraubtes Rad. War heute mit Spikes im Wintereinsatz. Die Oberschenkel brennen noch


----------



## chickenway-user (26. Januar 2004)

17 stunden differenz bei einem doppelpost???

wie schafft man das?


----------



## helgeg (27. Januar 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> 17 stunden differenz bei einem doppelpost???
> 
> wie schafft man das?



Nicht ganz, schau genau hin, da ist ein Fehler versteckt.


----------



## Keili (27. Januar 2004)

Mal mein Spielzeug im Schnee auf dem Melibokus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (29. Januar 2004)

Und hoffentlich kann ich dann am Wochende fertige Bilder posten.


----------



## oscar (29. Januar 2004)

ja, da fehlen noch dualcontrol-hebel    

dc - noch ein grund singlespeed zu fahren


----------



## itz (29. Januar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Und hoffentlich kann ich dann am Wochende fertige Bilder posten.



Wow ... gleich zwei Ganglose Baustellen, da hat einer was vor  

Cheers Chris, ... dem es langsam in den Fingern kribbelt den 78er Koga Racer aus seiner Garage doch zum SSer umzubauen!?


----------



## manic (29. Januar 2004)

Eigentlich dneke ich reicht auch ein bremshebel, aber as sieht so unharmonisch aus. 

@itz: Na ja, man muss ja die "Restteile" verbraten udn wenn dann richtig. 

Mal schauen, wie ich es hinbekomme. Vielleicht gibts am Wochenende dann richtige Bilde der Ganglosen.  Im Endeffekt ist eh nur das Forum Schuld. *lach*


----------



## manic (30. Januar 2004)

Fats fertig. Morgen nur nohnengegenhalter beschaffen für die Cantis und dann bin ich fertig und es gibt ne Testrunde im Schnee. Hoffentlich klappt das auch mit dem XT-Schaltwerk als Schnellspanner. 

Bilder von den Fortschritten heue gibts dann Morgen früh.


----------



## johnny.winter (30. Januar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Und hoffentlich kann ich dann am Wochende fertige Bilder posten.



...und mal meinen Saustall aufräumen, verdammtnocheins! 
Bei Dir im WZ siehts ja aus wie....  

Ernsthaft: Viel Spaß und genug Energie sowie passende Parts wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (30. Januar 2004)

Moment, das ist iM Flur.  Ich war nur zu faul in den KEller zu laiufen und die Werkstatt vor dem Schrauben aufzuräumen.

Aber jetzt gibts nen richtigen Saustall zu sehenNach dem Umzug im Herbst hat sich da einfach noch nicht genug getan. Denn Achtung: FERTIG (Bis auf die hintere BRemse  )! Heute nAchmittag ist Roll-Out!

UNd danke für die Wünsche. Ist mir och huete nAcht grade noch ein passender Vorbau in die FInger gefallen. 



P.S.: Ich weiss, die Einstellung der Cantis ist noch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## manic (30. Januar 2004)

noch ein wenig NAchschlag.


----------



## johnny.winter (30. Januar 2004)

Was hast Du denn für einen Steuersatz montiert? Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Schraub, dann aber auch wieder nicht...
Und für viel Kohle die Peace-Ringlés ersteigert?  
Aber die Pornokettenblattschrauben halte ich für deplaciert. Sonst: weiter so!  
P.S. Ich bekomme hoffentlich diese Woche meinen Eisenlegnano vom lackieren zurück - dann geht´s rund!


----------



## manic (30. Januar 2004)

die KEttenblattschrauben sind vom Vorbesitzer dran. ICh weiss nicht, oder auch hier im Forum ist, aber von dem habe ih Rahmen mit Kurbel etc. pp. erstanden und hab dann halt die SChrauben noch nicht getauscht. Aber die anderen liegen schon da. Klassisch silber...

Bei den Mojos konnte ich mal nicht widerstehen und ich hatte da eh schon was ersteigert und hab die dann halt auch nochmitgenommen. Aber waren nicht sooo teuer. Mal im Ernst: Wenn ich in die Apotheke gegangen wäre, die sich hier Radladen nennt, hätte ich für irgenden Scheiss das gleiche bezahlt.  UNd schick find ich die Teile eh. Außerdem musste ein buntes Teil am Rad sein. 

Der Steuersatz ist ein Schraub, aber es war ein Adapter auf Ahead montiert und  das habe ich jetzt entfernt und dann wieder nen Schraubvorbau montiert, den ich auch dazu bekommen habe. Damit ich ne Canti-Zugführung habe und wneigstens eine Bremse montieren konnte. 

Aber auf die Bilder von deinem Hobel freu ich mich danna uch.

Vielleicht kann ich übers Wochenende noch das DeRosa als SSP fertigmachen. Wenigstens mal provisorishc mit den Shamals drin, bevor ich den LRS mit den Chorus-Hochfalnschnaben kriege.


----------



## manic (1. Februar 2004)

an dem Bremszugklemmschraube (madenschraube). KOnnte den hinteren Bremszug am Rennrad-SSPler nicht fixieren, da die SCh***-Delta-Bremsen da ne koische MAdenschraube drin haben, die sich irgendwie mit nem 3,5er Inbus oder sowas nur festziehen lässt. Zum heulen....


----------



## roesli (1. Februar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> an dem Bremszugklemmschraube (madenschraube). KOnnte den hinteren Bremszug am Rennrad-SSPler nicht fixieren, da die SCh***-Delta-Bremsen da ne koische MAdenschraube drin haben, die sich irgendwie mit nem 3,5er Inbus oder sowas nur festziehen lässt. Zum heulen....



Exakt - das ist es: 3.5mm

Aber ich kann Dich trösten - es bleibt auch ein Fummel, wenn Du den passenden Inbusschlüssel hast


----------



## manic (2. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Bestätigung. Ich dachte ime rsten Moment mich tritt ein pferd und ich sei völlig bescheuert. 

Ich glaub ich muss Morgen früher Feierabend machen udn meine Inbus-Sammlung vervollständigen.


----------



## odelay (3. Februar 2004)

mein neues Singlespeed, diesmal für die Stadt
Basis des ganzen ist ein Hawk AT550 LX, komplett mit LX ausgestattet (die LX vor der alten, schwarzen LX), günstig bei eB geschossen
von wann ist das Teil eigentlich?
die Demotage der Shifter und Schaltdingers erbrachte gewogene 1kg Gewichtsverlust
das Spielen mit verschiedenen Kurbeln, Blättern und Ritzeln ergab eine 38:16 bei der der Spannweg der Ausfallenden ausreicht
der Austausch des ursprüglichen Tioga-Vorbau (90, 40°) (zu gemütlich)gegen den 150er hätte Rückenschmerzen bedeutet, denen durch Montage eines Karstadt-Bügels hoffentlich entgegengewirkt wird (allerdings ist die Sitzposition jetzt wieder sehr entspannt  )
das Lenkerband bedarf keinerlei Rechtfertigung, der Flaschenhalter ist original und die Flasche vorerst nur zu Fotozwecken montiert, Schutzbleche kommen auch noch dran

wo gibt es adäquate Sättel ?


----------



## johnny.winter (3. Februar 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues Singlespeed, diesmal für die Stadt.
> 38:16 bei der der Spannweg der Ausfallenden ausreicht
> 
> wo gibt es adäquate Sättel ?



 38:16 für die Stadt? Ich werde anscheinend 46:16 fahren. Adäquate Sättel bekommst Du m.E. natürlich dort, wo es auch das Rad gegeben hat.


----------



## odelay (3. Februar 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> 38:16 für die Stadt? Ich werde anscheinend 46:16 fahren.


bin bei der Wahl der Übersetzung halt etwas eigeschränkt
hatte erst 40:14 drauf, was mir zu hart war (besonders im Antritt, wenn es erstmal rollt ist es natürlich toll)
ich fahr auch eher Strecken wo ich öfter neu antreten muss und ein paar Berge sind auch mal drin
39:15 könnte auch noch passen, habe ich aber gerade nicht rumliegen und es sollte ja billig bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-CooP (4. Februar 2004)

Nachdem bei meinem Koga das Unterrohr von der Muffe gerutscht ist, habe ich mir bei Ebay einen neuen Rahmen ergattert - Olmo Sanremo. Bei den 26 Euro waren auch noch Chromgabel und ein 600er Steuersatz dabei.
Heute Vormittag habe ich dann schnell mal alles umgebaut.
Nur die Use Stütze passt noch nicht, kommt aber demnächst.
Auf jedefall fährt es sich sehr agil, oder ehr schon nervös. Es macht riesen Spaß.
So und nun ein par Bilder:


----------



## manic (4. Februar 2004)

was fährst Du dennd a für ne Übersetzung?


----------



## J-CooP (4. Februar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> was fährst Du dennd a für ne Übersetzung?



Das ist 52-17. Passt bei uns hier im Flachland ganz gut.

Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich in den Semesterferien jetzt noch die Kurbeln poliere und vielleicht die Zuganschläge und den anderen Schaltungskram entferne.

Mich würde eigentlich mal interessieren von wann der Rahmen ist. Eine richtige Rahmennummer konnte ich noch nicht entdecken. Nur der Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr "Olmo 1939-1989" deutet darauf hin, dass er so etwa von '90 sein muß. Naja ist ja auch egal.


----------



## manic (4. Februar 2004)

und ich mach mir hier wegen meiner 42/16 Gedanken. Mus sich halt mal schnell treten lernen. Aber für über 40 sollte 42/16 langen und das habe ich gedacht langt mir sicher auch. Fahre ich eh nie.  Und dann waren da noch die Hügelchen.... 

ach ja, die GEschichte mit den Gegenhaltern und so. Mir ist auch noch nichts dekoratives eingefallen, was ich an die Stelle ranschrauben könnte. Und die zwei unlakierten "Metallklötze" am Unterrohr gefallen mir auch nicht....


----------



## Horst Link (4. Februar 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> das Lenkerband bedarf keinerlei Rechtfertigung,
> QUOTE]
> 
> nein das nicht, sondern eines dicken, dicken lobes. ein feines teil hast du dir da gebaut. schmackes. vom feinsten.würde dir gerne meinen pinken rolls sattel vermachen hach und ein kind von dir! so jetzt noch ein paar smilies und die sache geht klar, he?


----------



## odelay (4. Februar 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> nein das nicht, sondern eines dicken, dicken lobes. ein feines teil hast du dir da gebaut. schmackes. vom feinsten.würde dir gerne meinen pinken rolls sattel vermachen hach und ein kind von dir! so jetzt noch ein paar smilies und die sache geht klar, he?




den Rolls würde ich nehmen, ist der noch zu haben ? und echt pink?
ob Du noch zu ha..
ok lassen wir das, selbst bei Überwindung der biologischen Schwierigkeiten was soll denn da raus kommen


----------



## two2one (5. Februar 2004)

Work in Progress....


----------



## madbull (5. Februar 2004)

two2one schrieb:
			
		

> Work in Progress....


        

Neeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid!!!!!!!!!!!  

Ich will mir auch meinen eigenen SS-Rahmen bauen können...........



Rhetorische Frage: Stahl?

Aber: Was für ein Stahl?

Wenn du den fertig hast, MÜSSEN wir aber mal wieder zusammen fahren - der muss doch probegefahren werden... Nicht zuletzt, weil wir beide wohl so ziemlich dieselben Körpermaße haben dürften...  ?!


P.S.: Mach doch einen separaten thread hier im SS-Forum auf, in den du dann immer aktuelle Bilder von den Fortschritten am Bike stellst!


----------



## two2one (5. Februar 2004)

madbull
Aber: Was für ein Stahl?

Wenn du den fertig hast schrieb:


> Ist Heute zum lakierer gegangen,
> 
> ist ein michung aus Columbus Foco(hinterbau)/Zona(Hauptrahmen)
> Ich mach mal ein par anderer fotos wann sie zuruck ist, und probe fahren kans du naturlich gerne.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo two2one,

falls Du Lust hast, Dich mal an einem OldSkool-Track-Frame zu versuchen, bitte mailen um Details zu klären.


----------



## m(A)ui (5. Februar 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> und ich mach mir hier wegen meiner 42/16 Gedanken. Mus sich halt mal schnell treten lernen. Aber für über 40 sollte 42/16 langen und das habe ich gedacht langt mir sicher auch. Fahre ich eh nie.  Und dann waren da noch die Hügelchen....



ich mach mir echt immer sorge, wenn ich so lese, was manche leute so für übersetzungen am RR fahren...
ich habe 42:18 und komme damit im flachland super zurecht!!
berge werden zur qual wenn sie steil und/oder lang sind. deswegen werde ich wohl demnäxt auf 42:19 umrüsten. 
in der ebene bin ich mit moderater trittfrequenz aber trotzdem mit >30 km/h unterwegs. sprint mit >45 km/h auch kein problem!

gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## manic (5. Februar 2004)

Na ja, 42/16 dürft emir wohl auch etwas heftig werden. zur SIcherheit habe ich deshalb noch ein 39er Kettenblatt hier. Aber mit 42:16 sehe ich auch das absolut höchste der GEfühle für mich und das auch nur in dem Wissen das hie rkeine BErge, sondern Hügel warten und die 1,5km mit 6-7% die ich hier im Normalfall vorfinde kann man sich ja dann hochwuchten.  Bisschen Quälerei muss ja auch sein.

So nebenbei: Auch mit dem normalen RR fahren ich vorne 39 und hinten 11-23 und rolle eigentlich komplett alles auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt ab. So bis ungefähr 35 km/h geht das ja auch gut und shcneller fahr ich dann doch selten... 

Und was das sprinten angeht hat mir letzes JAhr ein ex-Rennfahrer gesteckt: Sprinte ruhig auf dem kleinen Blatt. Bis die Jungs angetreten sind mit ihren Gängen bist Du shcon lange weg. UNd so ist es. Also die leute die ich kenne, können keine 52/11 antreten und müssen dann tausendmal schalten und kommen erst nicht voran.


----------



## joe yeti (6. Februar 2004)

ist aber zu bekommen, der 3,5er

wird schon! schönes de rosa


----------



## manic (6. Februar 2004)

Danke! Den Inbus krieg ich heute hoffentlich und kann dann am Wochenende endlich ne Ausfahrt straten. *froi*

Bilder gibts dann vielleicht auch mal ordentliche.


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2004)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Im Moment ist noch ne sram 8-fach Kette drauf aber ich
> werd die noch gegen eine 9-fach tauschen ...



 warum??

ansonsten schigges radl, trotz cd 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Februar 2004)

Na, dann ich also auch mal :


----------



## singlestoph (12. Februar 2004)

hier mal meine zwei (ein drittes im cx format ist projektiert)
in der momentanen inkarnationsstufe
grz stoph


----------



## armin-m (13. Februar 2004)

Dein Wiesmann ist ja der Oberhammer! Stylische


----------



## Holland (15. Februar 2004)

Hier Fotos meines jüngsten Projekts. Schlechtes Wetter macht so manches möglich... 

Der Kettenspanner basiert auf einem Dia Compe 986 Cantilever und ist stufenlos in der Federspannung verstellbar.
Am Canti musste ich nichts bohren oder wegschleifen! Als Achse dient eine lange Schraube, die durch das Schaltauge geht. Das Laufrädchen sitzt auf einer Gewindestange die einfach in das Gewinde der ehemaligen Querzugklemmung geschraubt wurde und mit einer Mutter gekontert ist.


-Holland-


----------



## helgeg (15. Februar 2004)

Holland schrieb:
			
		

> Schlechtes Wetter...



...und die ländliche Langeweile des Niederrheins...




			
				Holland schrieb:
			
		

> ...macht so manches möglich.



z.B. schöne Kettenspanner   

Ich habe ein altes RR-Schaltwerk an Land gezogen, welches mein LX-Schaltwerkskettenspanner ersetzen wird.


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2004)

... evo 1 aus darmstadt -> für lahme, rücken- und magenkranke 







 evo 2 aktuell, man sieht dem mensch geht's besser 






 180er kurbel, twospeed (viel asphalt auf dem weg zum wald) 32/17 & 36/17, vorbau flach und riser weg 

 ciao
 flo


----------



## nicolai (23. Februar 2004)

So, nun endlich fertig. 

Es macht  auf jeden Fall ziemlich Spaß damit zu fahren, so werde ich es erstmal lassen. Leider gab es die Syncros Kurbel nur noch in 175 mm Länge, sollte aber auch gehen.

Übersetzung im Moment 36 - 18, für die Strasse nicht unbedingt optimal aber man muß ja nicht immer so rasen.

Gruss, Nicolai

EDIT : Leider sind die Photos total schei$$e, wenn ich mal Lust hab werd ich iPhoto versuchen davon zu überzeugen schöne zu exportieren.


----------



## johnny.winter (24. Februar 2004)

Sehr schön!  
Schlichte Räder begeistern mich immer wieder. Wo hast Du den Rahmen her? Ich dachte immer, es wären in D nur die weißen erhältlich.


----------



## nicolai (24. Februar 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön!
> Schlichte Räder begeistern mich immer wieder. Wo hast Du den Rahmen her? Ich dachte immer, es wären in D nur die weißen erhältlich.



Das in de nur die weißen erhältlich sind/waren ist mir neu, ich dachte man bekommt nur noch die weißen. Ich habe den Rahmen vor einem halben Jahr mal hier im Forum gebraucht gekauft, nun bin ich endlich auch mal dazu gekommen den Rahmen aufzubauen, macht Spaß das Ding.

Gruss, Nicolai

EDIT : So, nun nochmal in guter Qualität .


----------



## RaoulDuke (24. Februar 2004)

irgendwann mach ich den kabelbinder noch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2004)

RaoulDuke schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwann mach ich den kabelbinder noch ab.



Wow, ein GT-Tachyon, das sieht man ja eher selten. Von wann ist es, 1992?? Hatte das nicht dieses ungewöhnliche Laufrad- bzw. Reifenmaß?!


----------



## RaoulDuke (25. Februar 2004)

Stimmt, habs gebraucht von einem Bekannten gekauft. Der meinte, es wären 27" Reifen drauf, jetzt habe ich aber hier gelesen das es ein noch unüblicheres Format sein soll. Ich habe 26" drauf, die hintere Bremse brauche ich eh nicht und vorne kommen die Cantis grade eben noch an die Felge. Baujahr weiß ich nicht, auf dem Tretlagerrohr steht links 9007 und rechts 01 und darunter 1383.
Ist das eine das Baujahr und das andere die Nummer? Also Baujahr 7/90 und Nummer 1383?


----------



## icke (26. Februar 2004)

irgendwo war es schon einmal und jetzt mit neuer Gabel


----------



## macgyver (29. Februar 2004)

Scott-Stahlrahmen mit defektem Schaltaugengewinde (letzte Rettung Singlespeed), eine   HS22-Bremse für vorn, Alivio-Schraubachse-Naben,
LX-Kurbel, Übersetzung 46-18, XT-Stahl-Sattelstütze, Turbo-Sattel, Cantilever-Kettenspanner. Geändert werden noch Vorbau (irgendwas langes schwarzes aus Stahl) und Sattel (Flite oder ähnliches).

Ich fahre damit nur in der Stadt, mit der Übersetzung kann man in der Ebene gemütlich dahin rollen und kommt gerade noch 10%-Steigungen hoch. Fährt saugeil.   Ich frage mich, warum ich bisher eine Gangschaltung gebraucht habe. Noch mal vielen Dank an das Singlespeedforum, ohne euch wäre ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, so ein Rad zusammenzubasteln. Werde bald mit dem Training fürs nächste Glühweinrennen beginnen.   

Kritik ist erwünscht


----------



## manic (4. März 2004)

da es in Berlin nicht auf der Straße rund geht, sondern "nur" im Geklände. 

Endlich fertig und auch ausgefhren und das macht so Laune. 

Das fehlende Lenkerband kommt irgendwann auch noch. 

P.S.: Deltas bremsen halt mal so gar nicht...


----------



## zurkoe (4. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich fertig und auch ausgefhren und das macht so Laune.
> 
> Das fehlende Lenkerband kommt irgendwann auch noch.
> 
> P.S.: Deltas bremsen halt mal so gar nicht...




 
scheens Radl!


----------



## peppaman (4. März 2004)

wowo, bei dem hier kann man ZWEI von diesen 2-Kolbigen Servogetrieben in Reihe schalten...


----------



## Eisenfahrer (5. März 2004)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> wowo, bei dem hier kann man ZWEI von diesen 2-Kolbigen Servogetrieben in Reihe schalten...


Kontra!
was soll denn an dem schwinn "mini" sein?





reiner


----------



## phatlizard (11. März 2004)

Stahl aus Neuengland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (11. März 2004)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Kontra!
> was soll denn an dem schwinn "mini" sein?
> 
> 
> ...



sind die hier




eigentlich schon für tandems freigegeben


----------



## chickenway-user (11. März 2004)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Kontra!
> was soll denn an dem schwinn "mini" sein?
> 
> 
> ...



hat irgendwer schon mal versucht sowas zu fahren? ist extrem lustig, war zwar nur für einen, hat aber trotzdem gereicht (und je größer der fahrer wurde um so lustiger wurde es für die anderen)

@phaty:   *sabber...*


----------



## Jeroen (11. März 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Stahl aus Neuengland


----------



## madbull (12. März 2004)

Und hier ein mal nicht so blitzendes und blankendes Bild von zwei Singlespeedern nach dem gestrigen wöchentlichen Nightride-Einsatz...  Oben mein Polonium-Bomber und unten Lupis Trek 970...


----------



## johnny.winter (13. März 2004)

...ist dran schuld, dass beim Fototermin letzte Woche bei bewölktem Himmel nur unscharfe Fotos rausgekommen sind. Die Billigdigicam blitzt nämlich nicht mehr. Wenigstens die Detailaufnahme von der verdreckten Nabe ist einigermaßen geworden... Bei schönerem Wetter wird das komplette Radl nochmal fotografiert...


----------



## BommelMaster (20. März 2004)

hier mein neues, is noch lang net fertig, habs nur mal zusammengesöpselt,

es kommen noch: 
Paul love Levers + LX canti scharz
neue Laufräder mit leichteren felgen + leichtere reifen, schwarze kurbeln, weiß aber noch net welche, aber auf jeden fall schon mal ein vorgeschmack hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (20. März 2004)

Bild ist nicht so toll, dass Rad geht aber in Ordnung denke ich.


----------



## olli (21. März 2004)

SSP ist fast fertig. Auf den ersten Blick scheint der Azonic DS Rahmen recht gut geeignet, Probefahrt ist wegen einer fehlenden Speiche ausgefallen.

 Sowas passiert auch immer Sonntags: Gebrauchten Laufradsatz gekauft, eine Speiche abgerissen und in meiner Speichenkiste finden sich natürlich alle Masse, ausser dem benötigten.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. März 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein neues, is noch lang net fertig, habs nur mal zusammengesöpselt,
> 
> es kommen noch:
> Paul love Levers + LX canti scharz
> neue Laufräder mit leichteren felgen + leichtere reifen, schwarze kurbeln, weiß aber noch net welche, aber auf jeden fall schon mal ein vorgeschmack hier




was ist das für ein kettenspanner?


----------



## Beelzebub (24. März 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> SSP ist fast fertig. Auf den ersten Blick scheint der Azonic DS Rahmen recht gut geeignet, Probefahrt ist wegen einer fehlenden Speiche ausgefallen.
> 
> Sowas passiert auch immer Sonntags: Gebrauchten Laufradsatz gekauft, eine Speiche abgerissen und in meiner Speichenkiste finden sich natürlich alle Masse, ausser dem benötigten.




er ist recht gut geeignet.ich bin ja meinen damals auch als SSP gefahren.jetzt hat ihn Eisenfahrer seine freundin (bilder auch hier in der gallerie)
sieht nach nem 18" aus. ist meines achtens ein prima singletrail kracher!!

viel spaß damit olli


----------



## BommelMaster (25. März 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das für ein kettenspanner?




du kennst warscheinlich die KORE 3 fach spanner, das is so einer, halt verkehrt herum montiert, aber es kommt ja noch ein point oder surly dran


----------



## roesli (28. März 2004)

...alles passieren kann, wenn meiner Freundin ein Fahrrad gefällt!

Gingen wir Doch gestern in Zürich über den Gebraucht-Fahrradmarkt, eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem Tandem. Und plötzlich bleibt meine Herzallerliebste stehen und meint: " Och, guck mal das schöne schwarze Rad!" - und ich guck - und seh - und lass mein Herzchen hüpfen!

Steht in der Reihe, an eine Pfosten gelehnt ein Schwinn Panther Cruiser Singlespeed!

Nach meiner Meinung eins der schönsten seriell gefertigten Eingangräder - Alurahmen und -gabel, U-Brake hinten, Alu-Schutzbleche, Moby-Bite Slicks, Hochflansch-Industrielager-SSP-Naben - Vorbereitet für Hinteren Wechsel.

Ich schau und guck und guck und schau, während meine Freundin meint, das sei doch ein wirklich schönes Fahrrad. Und leicht ist's auch noch! (10,5kg) Und hat nur einen Gang, hast Du gesehen? - so ein cooles Rad!

Und ich zöger und zag, weil eigentlich brauch ich ein neues Rad für den Studienweg (zufälligerweise am selben Ort wie meine Renate wohnt   ) und denk mir, nein, Budget ist knapp, und ich hab schon einen 5-Gang Oldie vom Luki versprochen erhalten..... 

Verkaufspreis: Rund 120 Euro

Meint meine Freundin: "Also, wenn ich damit auch rumfahren darf, zahl ich die Hälfte." 

   

...und sie hat's auch auf dem ganzen nachfolgenden Stadtbummel nicht mehr aus den Händen gegeben!

Bei mir steht's nun in der Garage und wartet auf g'scheite VR-Bremse und passende Hebel (silberne Billig-Tektro wurde hierzulande vom Importeur nachgerüstet, um nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu kommen   )

Originalbilder gibt's wenn die schrecklichen Speichenreflektoren weg sind und eine gescheite Bremse dran klebt - bis dahin muss das Katalogbild von anno 2000 reichen.

Renate - ich liebe Dich !


----------



## phatlizard (28. März 2004)

Ach unser Klugschweizer - ist er nicht ein süsser Fratz .. 

Aber Roesli mal ohne Witz, Deine Reflexe lassen nach! Früher hättest Du so ein Rad aus 200 Metern gerochen! Heute brauchs ne Frau dazu ... nee nee nee!

Freu Dich dran!

phaty


----------



## rob (29. März 2004)

so, letzte woche wurde sie fertig, meine neue stadtnutte. geht ab wie'n zäpfen. heute hatte ich zum ersten mal feindkontakt mit einem kastenwagen in dessen windschatten ich klemmte, der aber dummerweise meinte ne vollbremsung machen zu müssen...

gesamtkosten: ~250eurosen
übersetzung: 36:14
gefahr: sucht











rob


----------



## mischiflix (29. März 2004)

mist, rob, du hast mich auf ne idee gebracht, das rad iss man wirklich schick...
nu muss wohl doch noch n mtb her wo n renn-lenker reinkommt..


----------



## Steinhummer (30. März 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> so, letzte woche wurde sie fertig, meine neue stadtnutte. geht ab wie'n zäpfen.




  Geiles Gerät! Zittern und Zähneklappern wird über die Hauptstadt kommen!  

Steinhummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2004)

singlespeeder


----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2004)

hier war in meiner werkstatt zu besuch  

grz mech-stoph


----------



## isnogud (1. April 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> hier war in meiner werkstatt zu besuch
> grz mech-stoph



WER war in deiner Werkstatt zu Besuch? Der Riese Rübezahl !?     

nix für ungut


----------



## roesli (1. April 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> mein neuer singlespeeder




..dahin hat's also meinen Oldtimer geschlagen, der mir letzten Herbst bei Robert Stolz hinter dem Laden weg geklaut wurde.......

Siehe auch Betrag 137 in diesem Thread.

Wie wo erhalten, was bezahlt?


----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ..dahin hat's also meinen Oldtimer geschlagen, der mir letzten Herbst bei Robert Stolz hinter dem Laden weg geklaut wurde.......
> Wie wo erhalten, was bezahlt?



ät röösli

vor dem abtransport nach afrika gerettet

war von einem kunden im laden wo ich arbeite abgegeben worden mit 2 andern rädern

ist etwa ein halbes jahr vor seinem haus gestanden

ich nehme an du willst ihn wieder zurück

@ isnogud

der bube heisst marco und ist ca 1800mm lang

der rahmen ist 19zoll gross


grz stoph


----------



## roesli (2. April 2004)

...Dir Spass macht, das Teil, dann behalte es - ich fahr unterdessen Tsürivelo, auf welchem ich besser sitz.

Mal ein Bier dafür an der Velozüri?





			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ät röösli
> 
> vor dem abtransport nach afrika gerettet
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeFlo (2. April 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dir Spass macht, das Teil, dann behalte es - ich fahr unterdessen Tsürivelo, auf welchem ich besser sitz.
> 
> Mal ein Bier dafür an der Velozüri?


 ... wird dort aber nur gegen altersnachweis an erwachsene ausgeschenkt 


 flo


----------



## HAL-9000 (2. April 2004)

@ rob

Das Kärtchen im Hinterrad sieht mir ja verdächtig nach Alleycat aus! Kollege?


----------



## yo gomez (2. April 2004)

@Rob: Geiles Rad für die Stadt, aber irgendwie mußt Du die Übersetzung noch anpassen, oder? In der Sadt ist doch eher 44:14 angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (2. April 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... wird dort aber nur gegen altersnachweis an erwachsene ausgeschenkt
> 
> 
> flo




Genau - und an alte Säcke wird auch kein Hopfensaft ausgegeben - sieh Dich vor


----------



## singlestoph (2. April 2004)

isnogud schrieb:
			
		

> WER war in deiner Werkstatt zu Besuch? Der Riese Rübezahl !?



der schaut zwar böse aus aber besonders gross iser nicht  

stoph


----------



## skyline (3. April 2004)

Ich will auch mal!
Im Moment mit 44:13 und 1'' TomSlicks als Stadtrenner im Gebrauch. Pünktlich zur SSDM wird aber wieder umgebaut auf ne geländetaugliche Übersetzung und Panaracer Trailblaster 2.1''.
Bis dann


----------



## chickenway-user (6. April 2004)

ich glaub bilder posten ohne schreiben geht nicht, also schreib ich halt, hat zwar keinen sinn, weil ich euch gar nix sagen mag, aber was bleibt mir anderes übrig. das forum zwingt mich also dazu sinnlose sachen zu schreiben, ich bin gezwungen zu spammen, und ich bin hier nichtmal im ddd-forum. dafür das das ganze hier sinnlos ist ist es aber schon wieder verdammt sinnvoll. das is ja zum heulen, ich kann nichtmal so richtig sinnlos spammen...


----------



## mischiflix (6. April 2004)

@ hühnchenwegnutzer: schicke einrichtung haste da, ein rad und ne beleuchtung dafür, was braucht der mensch mehr  
so long


----------



## --dig-- (6. April 2004)

moin ihr alle. ich bin neu auf ibc und dachte mir, ich poste mal zum einstand ein radel hier mit rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (6. April 2004)

Hier nochmal das Azonic als vernünftiges Bild. RH 16,5', Oberrohr knappe 56 cm. Fährt sich recht gut. Ich denke, der Rahmen ist für kleinere Leute bis 175 cm keine schlechte Wahl, kostet 199.- bei BMO. Bei Hibike gibt es die Teile angeblich auch in 18', der Preis ist aber 299.-.


----------



## peppaman (6. April 2004)

@Tom-Slick-Nutten und Sympatisanten  


na, seit ihr auch schon mit dem Kurven-Innenpedal aufgesetzt??

so geht´s mir häufig, wenn ich mich - an hohe 2,2" gewöhnt - mit den niedrigen 1,35"ern scharf in die Kurve lege...huupps

macht Laune  


Gruß,
Streetfight´n peppaman


----------



## --dig-- (6. April 2004)

tomslick... blöde breitreifen. 1" ist genug! zum aufsetzen: hab ich nur mit meinem fx20 geschafft...


----------



## futzie (6. April 2004)

Moin Moin,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Schätzchen. Ist am Wochenende fertig geworden und fährt sich sehr geil. Nur ein paar andere Pedale müssen noch dran.

Mathias


----------



## 855 (6. April 2004)

aber ich hoffe du hast einen guten orthopäden (geometrie) und `ne gute unfallversicherung (lenker)?
sport frei, 855


----------



## skyline (7. April 2004)

Nachdem ich mich einmal wegen nem Kurveninneren Pedal lang gemacht hab, hab ich mir angewöhnt genau dies Pedal in der Kurve oben zu halten, also kann mir mitm Tomslick auch nichts passieren.


----------



## manic (7. April 2004)

werde ich wohl daraus rein aus GAudi auch nen Singlespeeder bauen.   


Bin mal gespannt wie der Rahmen drauf reagiert.


----------



## gbm31 (12. April 2004)

hab mich von euch anstecken lassen und mir auch so ein minimalisten-teil zusammengeschraubt.





ist halt nicht mit so coolen retroteilen... sowas hab ich immer gleich vercheckt 

übersetzung 34:14, reicht grad für die huppel rund um stuttgart, und mit slicks und rücklicht ists genial zum hohe-spritpreise-boykottieren.

btw: ist mein erstes komplett starres seit 92...


----------



## phatlizard (15. April 2004)

quadratisch, praktisch, englisch ...


----------



## peppaman (15. April 2004)

so, jetzt hab ich es endlich geschafft und nochmal den Scanner angeworfen.

MBA Januar 1999,
ich glaube das war der erste mal das ich etwas über Singlespeed gelesen habe.

Weiter im "Test" sind Singlespeeder von Sycip, Haro, Ibis, ControlTech und Spot.

Leider, bis auf den Titel, nur schwarz-weiß Bilder.





mmmmh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (16. April 2004)

so, zweiter anlauf.

nach 200 kilometer erfahrung, und ein paar farblichen und funktionellen änderungen... ich glaub, so bleibts jetzt.


----------



## lelebebbel (17. April 2004)

gestern kam endlich das paket von Bike-Components mit dem ersehnten steuersatz, ner kette und nem schlauch drin.

somit ist mein erstes Eingang-Fahrrad heute abend fertig geworden.

rahmen von ebay ("stein mauna kea" - inkl. sattelstütze nur 12,93 euro, weil mit beule im unterrohr  .. aber stahl kann das ab )

-rechts ne uralt shimanski altus kurbelhälfte, 175mm mit 42er blatt,
-links ne LX-kurbel, baujahr '92, von m(A)ui
-ein altes STX-RC schaltwerk mit völlig am-sackigen rollen (die reinste kettenbremse..) als spanner
-die alte stahlgabel meines scott, leider in blau. aber brutal stabil das ding.
-eine alte LX-Vbrake, die mal zusammen mit der gabel das scott verzierte und runterflog, weil ich das extreme quietschen nicht wegbekommen hab
-vorderrad mit coda-500-nabe (   ) und mavic x221
-hinten ne alte deorenabe, spacer im eigenbau...  siehe mein post im low budget umbau tip  
mit ner völlig verbeulten "IBIS" billigalufelge eingespeicht die hier noch rumflog.
auf den flanken von dem ding kann man sowieso nicht mehr bremsen, also muss ich mir schonmal...
-...keine HR-bremse 
organisieren.
-übersetzung 42-16 für die stadt.   

ich hab versucht soweit wie möglich alle beschriftungen und kleber runterzukratzen. 

auf den rahmen kommt noch ein aufkleber: *"Eingang" *  
muss noch mal nen baumarkt besuchen, sowas sollte es ja eigentlich geben...

der lenker ist so herrlich leer, dass ich mich nichtmal traue die kleine schwarze klingel dranzuschrauben.
momentan brauch ich die sowieso nicht, weil die VR bremse, genau wie damals am scott, bei der kleinsten berührung quietscht wie ein güterzug. mal gucken ob ich irgendwo ne cantibremse finde.

bin erst 10km damit unterwegs gewesen und das im dunkeln - aber das ding fährt sich traumhaft. der perfekte stadtracer finde ich, so perfekt wie das ohne rennradlenker eben geht. nur das schaltwerk rasselt trotz 1a kettenlinie, weil die lager der röllchen völlig eimer sind.


----------



## johnny.winter (17. April 2004)

Gut gemacht! Ich finde die Idee, ein Rad aus schon vorhandenen Teilen oder aus billigst erstandenen aufzubauen faszinierend. Das war bei meinen Bikes immer der Plan. Hat aber nie funktioniert. Meine Räder sind jeweils ein Vermögen wert


----------



## phatlizard (17. April 2004)

Die etwas teurere Alternative ... in "Kitty Pink" - ja das ist ein Titan-Rahmen. Preis mit der Lackierung dürfte bei ca. 4000 US$ liegen - also nur für den Rahmen!

Gay-Tastic!!!

phaty


----------



## johnny.winter (17. April 2004)

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden!


----------



## gbm31 (17. April 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gemacht! Ich finde die Idee, ein Rad aus schon vorhandenen Teilen oder aus billigst erstandenen aufzubauen faszinierend. Das war bei meinen Bikes immer der Plan. Hat aber nie funktioniert. Meine Räder sind jeweils ein Vermögen wert



das war auch bei mir der grund für den aufbau:

in unserem bikeshop häufen sich altteile, die zum wegschmeissen zu gut sind... meistens bauen wir daraus räder für unsere afrikanische partnerstadt in zimbabwe.

an meinem sind neu:

felge vr (irgendeine einfache mavic), felge hr (optisch gleiche rigida), der steuersatz (yst billig), die kette (günstigste sram 8-fach), die pedale (vp billig), die hörnchen und der sattel, der nebenbei das teuerste ist. 

rest "alt"teile:

rahmen (keineahnungmehrwas, vorher total verratzt, beim lackierer günstig eingefärbt), gabel (fast neu aus einem stevens), bremsen (avid, auch fast neu), vorbau (oxygen=stevenshausmarke=taiwanritchey), lenker (ritchey, leicht, nicht mal schlecht), kurbeln (lx), naben (vr:xt, hr:stx), reifen (fastfred), griffe (wtb), sattelstütze (shogun), ritzel (aus einer uraltkassette, nicht mal ug, schöne hohe zähne), kettenblatt (procraft ohne steighilfen), innenlager (bb-un51).

die gabel ist ein federgabelaufrüstungsopfer, die avids mussten maguras weichen und der vorbau war einem kunden beim radkauf zu lang. alles andere ist aus kaputten rädern recycled.

hätte zwar auch gerne so ein juwel, z.b. ein grünes dekerf mit pace-gabel und synchros stahlkurbeln, sattelstütze und vorbau und roten grafton bremsen mit roten rpm hebeln usw... 
aber dann wärs wieder nicht alltagstauglich wegen hoher klaugefahr.

edit: hörnchen vergessen.

btw: warum sind die hier so verpöhnt? ich brauch die ständig.

editedit: point (ja, ich weiss, böse!) kettenspanner vergessen. war bei der nexus 7gang mit scheibenadapter dabei, die ich hier im bikemarkt gebraucht gekauft hab. mit einem röllchen aus einem 94er xtr aufgewertet.


----------



## johnny.winter (17. April 2004)

Mein erstes Fixie ist (fast) fertig. Das VR stammt aus meinem Stadtrad und wird noch getauscht, ebenso die Sattelstütze. Nach zwei Probefahrten mit zwei Umfallern wegen der ungewohnten Klickies kann ich nur sagen: it´s magic!
 
Zwar muss man das Fahrradfahren quasi neu erlernen, aber der Spaß ist den Aufwand wert   .


----------



## lelebebbel (17. April 2004)

wow!! ph*cked!!  

der rahmen hat aber vertikale ausfaller, oder seh ich das falsch? is das dann ne eno zum kettespannen?

bremsen brauchst du jedenfalls wirklich keine... allein der anblick des enormen steuerrohres wird jedes hindernis in die flucht schlagen!   

ich würd auch gerne mal phixed probiern.. vielleicht schenkt mir ja mal einer ne eno  dann lern ich rückwärtsfahrn

(p.s.: stell mal das datum deiner kamera richtig ein - kommt komisch wenn da steht, das teil sei "heute fertiggeworden" und die bilder sind anderthalb jahre alt...   )


----------



## johnny.winter (17. April 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> wow!! ph*cked!!
> 
> der rahmen hat aber vertikale ausfaller, oder seh ich das falsch? is das dann ne eno zum kettespannen?
> 
> ...


ENO stimmt. Kamera ist von Aldi und gerade von der Reparatur zurück. Deshalb das Datum. Die Fotos sind in Wirklichkeit von gestern. Ehrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (18. April 2004)

Urban Assult Bike ...


----------



## Jeroen (18. April 2004)

(Double posting aus Classic forum):

Gestern endlich mein Breezer-umbau fertig bekommen. Jetzt als singlespeed und mit WTB Offroad dropbar. 

Dieses geräte wird das waffen für die 6 Stunden estafette rennen die ich folgende Sonntag zusammen mit zwei kumpeln fahren als 'Team Singlespeed.nl'. 

Gut zu sehen ist das steile vorbau um die sitzposition fast gleich zu machen als mit eine 'flatbar'. Das WTB lenker ist ein wenig breiter und dazu sitze ich also doch ein wenig tiefer als gewohn. Aber diese setup ist nur für das moment. Das Breezer wird wieder zurück gebaut nach die XT II setup.

Meine Bontrager Race Lite OR frame (1992-'93) will ich als ss-er aufbauen und dann mit das WTB lenker. Meine WTB Phoenix bekommt auch das gleiche lenker (habe zwei kaufen können). Unterschied von das Bontrager und Phoenix gegenüber das Breezer ist die steuerrohr länge. Bei das Bontrager und das Phoenix ist die höher/langer. Das wird ein vorteil sein um die gute (etwas höhere) sitzposition zu erreigen.

Im laufen diese wochen der erste probefahrt und dann Sonntag full gas beim 6 Stunden rennen.



























Zum vergleich hier ein Bild von meine DeKerf Team SL und das Breezer Storm. Die lenkerhöher underschied sich nicht sehr viel. Aber beim Bontrager und das Phoenix versuche ich es noch ein bischen höher zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (20. April 2004)

Hei !

So, da is er noch nicht gaaanz fertig aber schon etwas Fotoreif, mein Breezer Thunder Singlespeed.

So ein paar Sachen werde ich noch ändern ( ja der Spreichenreflektor kommt auch noch ab ), Bremse vorne brauch noch einen Zug und der rest bleibt so.

Was hab ich da alles für´n Zeug dran: Ringle H²O Flaschenhalter und Schnellspanner, alte XT Nabe hinten und ne etwas jüngere vorn, Syncros Vorbau (Danke Carsten), Race Face Kurbeln und andere Sachen.

Da ich so schnell keine Spacer gefunden habe nahm ich drei Befestigungs Muttern (Kunststoff) für PG Verschraubungen.

Die Bremsen sind nicht der Hit, ist das Zeug von IBS, da sind einfache LK oder so doch schon besser von der Bremsleistung, mal sehen was sonst noch passiert.

Ach ja, Fahrspaß Pur


----------



## phatlizard (20. April 2004)

Kann das sein, dass es auf dem Classic-Markt keine Breezers mehr zu kaufen gibt ... das sind doch jetzt alles Singlespeeder - oder?

phaty


----------



## Deleted 1655 (20. April 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das sein, dass es auf dem Classic-Markt keine Breezers mehr zu kaufen gibt ... das sind doch jetzt alles Singlespeeder - oder?
> 
> phaty




Waren das nicht immer Singlespeeder


----------



## cibi (20. April 2004)

Schönes Bike Dieter,
die restlichen Fatboys sollten ihre Bikes (auch) mal im Schwabbel-Fred posten.

einheitlicheTeamlackierung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (20. April 2004)

bei solchen schönheiten trau ich mich gar nicht mehr posten...   

naja, trotzdem:

ausbaustufe 3:

hab im keller mal wieder ausgemistet und dabei ein paar teile gefunden:

answer pro taper dh lenker, irgendwann mal aus meinem dh bike rausgeflogen, megabreit, und eine alte rohloff slt99, leicht gelängt.
dabei hab ich auch gleich mal die übersetzung so angepasst, daß kein spanner mehr nötig ist (34/15). die hörnchen sind natürlich auch weg. (mal sehn, ob ich die vermisse, so siehts aber besser aus...)


----------



## itz (21. April 2004)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern endlich mein Breezer-umbau fertig bekommen.



.... YES und er ist ein Traum geworden  



			
				Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber diese setup ist nur für das moment. Das Breezer wird wieder zurück gebaut nach die XT II setup.



So richtig mit Gangschaltung?!  Dann, ja dann lieber Jeroen dann mag ich wohl keine Holländer mehr   

Cheers der Chris


----------



## pantere (22. April 2004)

Wow! Echt schöne Teile, die ihr da bastelt!! Schön zu sehn und gut zu wissen, dass man nicht alleine auf der Welt ist  

Dann möchte ich aber auch mal eben eins meiner Single-Speed-Projekte vorstellen.

Ist ein GT Enduro 7 mit Nexus 7-Gang Nabe und Rollerbrake. Hat daher grade Ausfallenden und keine Bremssockel. 

Nun habe ich- nach langer Suche- endlich eine gebrauchte Sturmey Archer Elite Nabe mit Trommelbremse gefunden, die ich grade einspeiche. Das passende Schraubritzel hab ich für 8 im BMX-Shop bekommen. So kann ich dann das komplette Hinterrad einfach austauschen und fertig ist das Single-Speed. Gut, oder?

Äh, hätte denn noch jemand ´nen Tip für eine passende Straßenübersetzung?

Ansonsten hab ich noch mein BMW-Faltmounty in der Mache, dass ich auch auf Single-Speed umbaue. Hoffe, dass es wird noch im April fertig. 

Grüße aus Oldenburg :bier:


----------



## Jeroen (22. April 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> .... YES und er ist ein Traum geworden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe mir nach das erste probe fahrt entscheiden das es zu minstens bis das SSWC so bleibt. Dann soll ich auch meine Bontrager Race Lite mit horizontalen dropouts auch mal überlackiert haben, welche dann als singlespeeder mit WTB lenker aufgebaut wird. So auch zufrieden Itz??


----------



## itz (23. April 2004)

Na gut, ist genehmigt  
Schön dass man sich auf so einen Augenschmaus freuen kann, egal wie viele Räder kommen deins geht in der Menge bestimmt nicht unter.

Cheers Chris


----------



## phatlizard (23. April 2004)

Frisch aus England


----------



## johnny.winter (23. April 2004)

Echt schick! Muss ich neidvoll anerkennen. Wieviel wolltest Du dafür nochmal haben?


----------



## johnny.winter (23. April 2004)

Jetzt ist´s ganz fertig. Die Übersetzung ist jetzt 42:14. Besonders stolz bin ich auf die ersten selbst eingespeichten Laufräder  . Nachdem bei den Dura Ace Kurbeln die Kettenlinie nicht perfekt war, habe ich ein paar uralte Ofmegateile (die überraschenderweise auch noch 50 Gramm leichter sind!) drangeschraubt - nun ist es perfekt.
Ganz schick finde ich den mobilen, multifunktionalen Fahrradständer: leider im Gras kaum zu sehen, heißt Gauloises Blondes.


----------



## Menis (23. April 2004)

sach ma itz,

wie wäre es mit einer bike´n driver gallerie unter sswc2004.com? dann könnte man sich schonmal an rasierten beinen, fetten bäuchen, dicken reifen und leichten rahmen aufgeilen... menis


----------



## itz (23. April 2004)

Menis schrieb:
			
		

> sach ma itz,
> 
> wie wäre es mit einer bike´n driver gallerie unter sswc2004.com? dann könnte man sich schonmal an rasierten beinen, fetten bäuchen, dicken reifen und leichten rahmen aufgeilen... menis



Mensch Menis,
im Prinzip keine schlecht Idee ... mach ich wenn ich dazu gekommen bin die :
-Supporter
-Link
-Gemeldeten 
-und bestimmt noch irgendeine andere wichtige

Seite gemacht hab   

Aber an mir soll es nicht liegen .... wer was z'ammen stellen will kann gerne loslegen. Muss ja auch was gutes haben wenn man sich schon überwunden hat Frames *bbbrrr_ieeeehh* zuverwenden  

Prösterchen in die Hauptstadt 

Cheers der Itzelmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two2one (24. April 2004)

Habe heute der Ferrous rahmen in Echt gesehen.  sehr schick  
die goldene Kurbelgarnitur auch a nice touch!!

gruss
Nat


----------



## BOOZE (28. April 2004)

Meiner einer, habe ihn zwar schon im Classicforum vorgestellt, aber why not.
Übersetzung 34:16
8,8 Kg, fährt sich recht gut, muss mich aber erst wieder an die Bremswirkung von Cantis gewöhnen.


----------



## macgyver (28. April 2004)

Schickes Gerät! Wenn Du Dir so kleine Cablehanger kaufst und den Punkt, wo sich der Bowdenzug "teilt" und zu den Bremsarmen verläuft, näher zum Reifen verlegst, brauchst Du dich nicht mehr an die Bremskraft von Cantileverbremsen gewöhnen, da diese dann genauso stark wie V-Brakes sind.


----------



## johnny.winter (29. April 2004)

Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Und was für eine Kurbel? Sehr schönes Rad indeed!


----------



## BOOZE (29. April 2004)

Der Rahmen ist ein Cannondale M 400 von 90, und die Kurbel ist ne alte Deore.


----------



## Quantic (2. Mai 2004)

Nun ist auch mein Singlespeeder fertig.

Eigentlich sollte es nur eine "Singlespeedstadtschlampe" werden, jetzt ist es das beste Pferd in meinem Stall


----------



## DEICHGRAF (3. Mai 2004)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen ist ein Cannondale M 400 von 90, und die Kurbel ist ne alte Deore.



sehr nett !     
... mit sowas ähnlichem kann ich auch seit einer woche aufwarten ... M800 von `94 






sollte erst für kneipe & brötchenholen sein und hat aber inzwischen mein fully abgelösst


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Mai 2004)

DEICHGRAF schrieb:
			
		

> sehr nett !
> ... mit sowas ähnlichem kann ich auch seit einer woche aufwarten ... M800 von `94
> 
> 
> ...



krasse ausfallenden hatten die da!


----------



## pantere (7. Mai 2004)

Nu ist mein Schlingel-Speed-Klapprad fertig   

Klappt auch ganz hervorragend! Sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick nicht so vertrauenserweckend aus, funzt aber gut. Hatte ich schon ein paar Jahre als Aushilfsmounty gefahren und für Reisen benutzt, da es sich ja richtig klein falten lässt. Für  Bahn- Flugreisen und den kleinen Kofferraum echt ideal, aber die Schaltung hat immer genervt. 

Deswegen lag es nun zwei Jahre im Garten und war schon mit Moos überwachsen   Dann sind mir im Vorbeigehen die Ausfallenden aufgefallen. Bin dann mit dem vollkommen verdreckten Teil in die Küche und hab nur "Singlespeed" sagen können, was meine Süsse mit Augenrollen quittiert hat.

Hab dann gleich alles überflüssige abgeschnitten, den Rahmen für 30  strahlen und pulvern lassen, zwei alte Kasetten für die Distanzstücke auseinander gesägt, alles geputzt,noch ein paar Kleinteile aus der Grabbelkiste- fertig! Ein Riesenspaß!! Fährt einfach toll, sieht wieder gut aus und meine Freundin hat mich auch wieder lieb!

Danke an alle für die vielen Anregungen in diesen Forum!! Ich hoffe, man sieht sich mal auf der Straße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (7. Mai 2004)

Respekt, Mann! Kuhles Beik. Klappräder interessieren mich auch schon seit längerer Zeit... Hoffentlich kann ich mich noch recht lange (der Ehe zuliebe) beherrschen...


----------



## Frey (8. Mai 2004)

meins...


----------



## phatlizard (9. Mai 2004)

Den Rest vom Schützenfest findet Ihr in der Galerie. 

Der Lenker ist von Jeff Jones.

phaty


----------



## m(A)ui (9. Mai 2004)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> meins...


sehr schön!
ich mag sunn velos   
vor allem von früher, als die noch verchromt waren!

maui


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Mai 2004)

... gefunden auf dirtrag.com 

 voodoo bizango (853er reynolds) sweet...






 ciao
 flo


----------



## Bateman (10. Mai 2004)

WOW, Schei$$e is das geil...

wasn das für ne Gabel ???

Bateman, mundimmernochoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (10. Mai 2004)

... des tages 







 einer der gaaaaaanz wenigen bontrager racelite singlespeed's *schmacht*

 ichwillihnhabenichwillihnhabenichwillihnhaben
 flo


----------



## 855 (10. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ichwillihnhabenichwillihnhabenichwillihnhaben
> flo



und wenn du ihn hast baust du ihn hoffentlich ANSTÄNDIG auf  
855


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Mai 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn du ihn hast baust du ihn hoffentlich ANSTÄNDIG auf
> 855


 ... keine angst  aber das kriegen ist so 'ne sache, es soll nur knapp 2 hände voll davon geben, und nur gaaaaanz wenige davon haben die starrgabel geo 

 und faken wäre echt unedel  

 kbnachausfallernfragencablestopswegNEIIIIIINpfuialleindergedankefrevler
 flo


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Mai 2004)

ihr seid gemeine schweine...

jedesmal wenn ich beschlossen hab, das ich genug bikes hab postet ihr so geile teile...


----------



## phatlizard (12. Mai 2004)

Spot


----------



## phatlizard (12. Mai 2004)

Und noch was aus Hawaii ...


----------



## Ludwig (12. Mai 2004)

vovole schrieb:
			
		

> das ist auch nicht schlecht





Ist der Rahmen vieleicht zu verkaufen???

Gruß Lud.


----------



## James (12. Mai 2004)

mist falsch angemeldet, immer diese Engländer.


----------



## helgeg (12. Mai 2004)

[so jetzt bin ich richtig angemeldet]

...möchte ich hiermit vorstellen


----------



## Mr. Hide (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo erstmal.

Hier mein Stumpjumper, mit dem es sich auf den Isartrails so richtig Spaß haben läßt.

Stumpjumper M4-Rahmen
Kinesis Maxxlight Gabel Disc only
Rohloff Kettenspanner
Cannondale Singlespeednabe, vorne Inferno
XTR-Disc mit XT-Hebeln
sonstige Teile: WCS, Thomson, Ringlé, Michelin, Deore Kurbel

Entschuldigt bitte die schlechte Qualität

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (13. Mai 2004)

brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen, kannst dir bei gelegenheit ja mal nen gescheiden rahmen und vernünftige bremsen anschaffen


----------



## nicolai (13. Mai 2004)

helgeg schrieb:
			
		

> [so jetzt bin ich richtig angemeldet]
> ...möchte ich hiermit vorstellen



Schoenes Kettenblatt, hab ich auch. 

Gruss, nicolai


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2004)

m2000 schrieb:
			
		

> brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen, kannst dir bei gelegenheit ja mal nen gescheiden rahmen und vernünftige bremsen anschaffen



Und Du brauchst ein Pfund Witzigkeit!

Specialized Bikes rulen gewaltig!

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (13. Mai 2004)




----------



## Frey (13. Mai 2004)

@phaty 
Was ist denn das Edles?
Und wo kann man mehr davon sehen?

mfg!

Frey


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Und Du brauchst ein Pfund Witzigkeit!
> 
> Specialized Bikes rulen gewaltig!
> 
> phaty



seit wann benutzt du denn solch abschäuliches vokabular? rulen... das heißt rollen!!!


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2004)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> @phaty
> Was ist denn das Edles?
> Und wo kann man mehr davon sehen?
> 
> ...



Vanilla Bicycles


----------



## m2000 (14. Mai 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann benutzt du denn solch abschäuliches vokabular? rulen... das heißt rollen!!!



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen *gg*


----------



## phatlizard (14. Mai 2004)

Könnten mir die Herren Chickenway-User und M2000 mal kurz erklären was ihr Euch da für ein inhaltloses Gelaber in einem Galerie-Thread abhaltet?

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (16. Mai 2004)

eigentlich durch einen SantaCruz-Fred angelockt, aber dies hier   kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## peppaman (16. Mai 2004)

ok, weil heut sonntag ist:


----------



## Bateman (21. Mai 2004)

so, hier endlich mein Blizzard...

leider pisst es gerade wie aus Kübeln hier   
falls wer ein Ritzel über hat das aud die King Nabe passt mit 12, 13 oder 14 Zähnen, her damit...gg


Bateman


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier endlich mein Blizzard...
> 
> leider pisst es gerade wie aus Kübeln hier
> falls wer ein Ritzel über hat das aud die King Nabe passt mit 12, 13 oder 14 Zähnen, her damit...gg
> ...



Ein Schöööönes Rad apropos Pisst was macht denn das piss of.......


----------



## HoHo (21. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier endlich mein Blizzard...
> 
> leider pisst es gerade wie aus Kübeln hier
> falls wer ein Ritzel über hat das aud die King Nabe passt mit 12, 13 oder 14 Zähnen, her damit...gg
> ...



Hi Bateman,

seeeehr schönes Bike,

und ich dachte schon da kommt jetzt das Bild eines Breezer   



Grüße HoHo


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Mai 2004)

HoHo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bateman,
> 
> und ich dachte schon da kommt jetzt das Bild eines Breezer
> 
> Grüße HoHo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (21. Mai 2004)

@hoho
 

@stediju
jaja, das Piss Off...

hör mir auf...da hat sich scheinbar was verschworen gegen mich...
hab mittlerweile schon einige Zeit alle Teile hier liegen, nur die Gabel fehlt noch...

erst kam se ewig nicht, dann muss se jetzt noch entlackt werden, und dann gepulvert etc...

also es wird wohl rechtzeitig für Berlin fertig...
ich tröste mich derweil mit dem Blizzard...gg

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> also es wird wohl rechtzeitig für Berlin fertig...



den Satz hör ich auch immer, wenn ich bei Marin nach meinem neuen Singlespeeder nachfrage...aus dem Grund hab ich vorerst mal den Brodie als Eingänger aufgebaut... ...und natürlich wieder mit ner Federgabel, da ich für ne Starre zu weich bin...und die Paul-Teile vom Whoa stauben auch nicht mehr im Keller rum..

@Bateman
Wir könnten unsere Canadier ja mal gemeinsam "Gassi" führen...


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Mai 2004)

Also mein liebster rotweinsaufender die sswckasseverwaltende Frange:



Das solltest doch sogar du sehen, dass der Rahmen nicht für diese Gabel ausgelegt ist...abgesehen von der farblichen Beleidigung.

Setzen 6!

Aber sonst isses schick...schöner Kettenstrebenschutz

Gruß Koko*Hüter des heiligen Grals*


----------



## Bateman (22. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> @Bateman
> Wir könnten unsere Canadier ja mal gemeinsam "Gassi" führen...



Hiho, jederzeit...muss nur noch ein anderes Ritzel finden, mit 32:17 isses nicht wirklich witzig auf der Geraden...

aber für die Strecke vom Eisdielenplauder würde es passen...

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Das solltest doch sogar du sehen, dass der Rahmen nicht für diese Gabel ausgelegt ist...abgesehen von der farblichen Beleidigung.
> 
> Setzen 6!
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen ist ein 98er und für Gabeln bis 80mm ausgelegt...die EFC baut schon tiefer als die Fox, die vorher drin war...

...aber der Gabelkritikpunkt kommt bei jeder Evolutionsstufe dieses Rahmens...

welche farbliche Beleidigung meinst du eigeltich???

ist doch schön bunt...  

@Bateman
Was machst Du morgen gegen 14.00
Ich meld mich mal per IChat


----------



## whoa (23. Mai 2004)

hier mal 2 bildchen meines singlespeeders, ja ja ich weiß schei$$ material.. ick schwör hoch und heilig das es mein erstes bauxitgeschoss ist und das nächste wird auch wieder aus schwer- oder edelmetall sein.. trotzdem mag ick's irgendwie

ick sollte noch erwähnen das die rc35 inzwischen durch eine rc30 ersetzt wurde.. is jetzt fast schon erschreckend leicht 

meint ihr nicht auch da fehlt noch ein spot chainguard


----------



## gbm31 (25. Mai 2004)

mir gefallen alussps ja nicht so, aber für die pacedinger mach ich ne ausnahme.   

ich hab endlich mal bilder mit sonne! und die hp bikemäßig aktualisisiert!



 

 


 



und das glaubt mir jetzt eh keiner





(klicken zum verGRÖßern)


----------



## johnny.winter (25. Mai 2004)

gbm31 schrieb:
			
		

> und das glaubt mir jetzt eh keiner


In der Tat.  Trotzdem schönes Rad.


----------



## kingmoe (25. Mai 2004)

Hier mal mein letzter zusammengewürfelter Stadtflitzer, der nach ein paar Wochen auf der Straße aber wieder demontiert wird. Ca. 30 Jahre alter Main D´or Stahlrahmen mit allem, was so im Keller rumlag. Stil ist hier definitiv ein Fremdwort, aber das Teil ging ab wie $au und die eklige Suntour-Gabel machte das Kopfsteinpflaster wesentlich handgelenkfreundlicher.
Der Rahmen (61cm) ist übrigens an Selbstabholer (!!!) in Hamburg zu verschenken (mit original Gabel, Steuersatz und Innenlager).


----------



## Rote-Locke (25. Mai 2004)

Moin,

ich hab mich auch mal ans Werk gemacht und mein 100EUR Eingangrad für die City zusammengebraten. Besteht fast nur aus Teilen aus der Restekiste. Das Einzige was Neu gekauft wurde sind Reifen, Griffe, Bremsbeläge, Kette und Kettenblatt.
Übersetzung ist 44:16 und das Teil macht mächtig Laune...   
Erstma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (25. Mai 2004)

Noch einen für die Stadt - diesmal für New York City


----------



## phatlizard (26. Mai 2004)




----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Mai 2004)

schöner krokolenker

understatement...aber leider ein wenig farblos


----------



## Schrau-Bär (27. Mai 2004)

Heute im Kirkeler Wald...


----------



## phatlizard (28. Mai 2004)

Steinschleuder


----------



## johnny.winter (29. Mai 2004)

Hat slingshot eigentlich ein Patent auf diese Rahmenform oder gibt es auch andere Hersteller? Seltsam ist es schon...Scheint aber wohl haltbar zu sein...


----------



## phatlizard (29. Mai 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Hat slingshot eigentlich ein Patent auf diese Rahmenform oder gibt es auch andere Hersteller?



Ich glaub das will keiner nachbauen ... 

Wenn ich ein Leichtgewicht wäre, ich würd es fahren!


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Mai 2004)

... grundgütiger   


 hinunwech
 flo

... bis auf diese riesenräder


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Mai 2004)

... und weiter gehts 

 *........*
 flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Mai 2004)




----------



## phatlizard (30. Mai 2004)

Matt Chester Fixie


----------



## phatlizard (30. Mai 2004)

Kein Unterrohr, keine Gänge und 29-Zoll-Reifen ... mehr Randgruppe geht nicht!


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Mai 2004)

eine stempelbremse ans slingshot -das wär noch mehr rand gruppe


----------



## Sofaking (30. Mai 2004)

...king,


----------



## phatlizard (31. Mai 2004)

101 Kleine Dalmatiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfahrer (1. Juni 2004)

Sofaking schrieb:
			
		

> ...king,


  
*Pornking!*


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Juni 2004)

... wat für augenmenschen seeehr schön 

 was da die kelly family auf die räder stellt











 und der diskmount gefällt mit äussert gut 






 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh ....






 ciao
 flo


----------



## nicolai (2. Juni 2004)

Wirklich, sehr, sehr schoen .. !!




			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... und der diskmount gefällt mit äussert gut



Nur, haelt das denn auch wirklich?

Gruss, nicolai


----------



## onespeed (2. Juni 2004)

6,646 kilo lebendgewicht   ne nummer größer und es wäre das perfekte bike für phaty...






...zum tossen in bärlin


----------



## phatlizard (2. Juni 2004)

onespeed schrieb:
			
		

> 6,646 kilo lebendgewicht   ne nummer größer und es wäre das perfekte bike für phaty...
> 
> ...zum tossen in bärlin



Bevor die Räder für die WM zu leicht werden und Cannondale ein neues T-Shirt rausbringt "Legalize my Singlespeeder" ...
Das Rad muss mindestens das Gewicht von zwei Six-Packs haben!

phaty


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juni 2004)

onespeed schrieb:
			
		

> 6,646 kilo lebendgewicht   ne nummer größer und es wäre das perfekte bike für phaty...



Gib's mir...ich mach's am ersten Anstieg kaputt!

Wo rohe kräfte sinnlos walten...

Gruß Kokonator


----------



## Atomino (2. Juni 2004)

@ onespeed

ist das deins?

wenn ja, dann würde mich mal ne teileliste interessieren!
danke

mfg


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juni 2004)

Atomino schrieb:
			
		

> @ onespeed
> 
> ist das deins?
> 
> ...



Nope...nada...njet: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/images/n

Sollte Andi ausserdem so einen schwulen Kamin besitzen, würde ich ihm sofort Kölle-Verbot erteilen

Gruß Koko


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor die Räder für die WM zu leicht werden und Cannondale ein neues T-Shirt rausbringt "Legalize my Singlespeeder" ...
> Das Rad muss mindestens das Gewicht von zwei Six-Packs haben!
> 
> phaty



in diesem moment hängen sicher schon die ersten leichtbauer verschiedene sixpacks an ihre geeichten waagen...

wobei leichtbau an den vergleichs-sixpacks sich ja recht angenehm umsetzen lässt!


wieso spannen die extralite-menschen eigentlich die kette nicht richtig? da liessen sich doch sicher nochmal 2 feinunzen einsparen, oder?

p.s.: ausserdem könnten sie den speichenmagnet weiter innen anbringen, von wegen geringere schwungmasse   
ohje, ich sollte echt ins bett...


----------



## TortureKing (3. Juni 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> in diesem moment hängen sicher schon die ersten leichtbauer verschiedene sixpacks an ihre geeichten waagen...
> 
> wobei leichtbau an den vergleichs-sixpacks sich ja recht angenehm umsetzen lässt!
> 
> ...


LOL .... meine Meinung ..... Biketuning in Abhängigkeit der Großwetterlage, Erdstrahlung und Mondphasen 
..... ernsthaft, sind die Leichtbauer alles Leute bei denen es nicht mal mehr 1-2 Kg zum Abspecken gibt, d.h. die bewegte Masse am Bike eingespart werden muss und man dafür Millionen ausgibt ?

Ich sag nur 2Fat4manche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwergNase (3. Juni 2004)

also mal ehrlich ... das rad wäre was für mich. da ich ja mit meinem körpergewicht am äusseren limit der natur bewege ( 1,90 und 68 kg) muss das rad schon sehr leicht sein damit es zu mir passt 

allerdings habe ich was gegen extralite ... und finde das rad mit dem schwarz-bronze/kupfern zum kotzen


----------



## Lhafty (3. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> LOL .... meine Meinung ..... Biketuning in Abhängigkeit der Großwetterlage, Erdstrahlung und Mondphasen
> ..... ernsthaft, sind die Leichtbauer alles Leute bei denen es nicht mal mehr 1-2 Kg zum Abspecken gibt, d.h. die bewegte Masse am Bike eingespart werden muss und man dafür Millionen ausgibt ?
> 
> Ich sag nur 2Fat4manche


Nein, ich mach das auch nur weil ich zu faul bin meine 15kg Übergewicht abzunehmen, das mach ich alles am Bike. 

Die Leichtbauer sind ganz einfach nur die gleichen Fanatiker wie Singlespeeder oder Klassiker oder wasweißich. Hier geht's doch nicht drum mit 12 g Gewichtsersparnis irgendeinen Berg leichter hochzukommen. Oder vertrittst Du ernsthaft die Meinung durch Singlespeed ließe sich so etwas erreichen? Schau mal ins Forum F46. Da sitzt ein Haufen Irrer, gibt Unsummen für amerikanische "Kultteile" aus, deren logischer Nutzen und Ihre Halbwertszeit bestenfalls die Werte von Leichtbauteilen wie Tune,AX Lightness oder Extralite erreichen. Eben auch alles eine Sache des Umgangs und des Einsatzzweckes. Oder gehörst Du auch zu denen, die sich beim Alpencross beschweren, daß sie dauernd Platten an ihren Twister Supersonic haben oder fluchend feststellen, daß der Racing Ralph im Downhill bei 10 cm Sumpf doch nicht die optimale Wahl war?
Der Kiste von oben kann bei 65 kg Fahrergewicht und Forstautobahnen durchaus ein langes Leben beschieden sein.
Wenn ich als fatboy das Ding allerdings scharf anschaue wünscht sich das Alu sofort wieder ins Gestein zurück. 

So hat halt jedes Tierchen sein Pläsierchen, einfach machen lassen, Hauptsache Spaß am Bike.  


marc *leichtbauklassikerundmanchmalauchsinglespeeder*


----------



## icke (3. Juni 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich als fatboy das Ding allerdings scharf anschaue wünscht sich das Alu sofort wieder ins Gestein zurück.


----------



## phatlizard (3. Juni 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leichtbauer sind ganz einfach nur die gleichen Fanatiker wie Singlespeeder



ALSO BITTE!!!


----------



## fiefbergen (4. Juni 2004)

endlich fertig: alter fat boy-Rahmen von Focus, noch aus Müsing/Kluge-Zeiten, ´n bißchen Pulver in british racing green, noch die eine oder andere Zutat und rubbeldiekatz, fertig sind 10kg SSp


----------



## Quantic (4. Juni 2004)

@fiefbergen  

was isn das für ne krasse Kurbel?


----------



## HILLKILLER (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Nun mal mein Zweitbike...
Das Design is nich besonders, aber dafür war es billig. (max.100)
Als Stadtbike is es optimal. 
Trotz der "stabilen Statur" des bikes wiegt es nur 12 kg... is aber auch nich viel dran. 

So dann die Bilders.

HK

PS: Da es wie Sau schifft leider nur sone Blöde Perspektive.


----------



## fiefbergen (4. Juni 2004)

@ Quantic
bei näherer Betrachtung ist die Kurbel gar nicht mehr so krass. Es ist - bitte nicht lachen - eine Nexus, eigentlich zur 7 od. 8-Gang-Schaltung gehörend


----------



## olli (4. Juni 2004)

ZwergNase schrieb:
			
		

> ...1,90 und 68 kg...


Da würde ich jetzt gerne nochmal die Größe-/Gewichtsangabe von phatlizard, phattyred und Bateman daneben stehen sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (5. Juni 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich jetzt gerne nochmal die Größe-/Gewichtsangabe von phatlizard, phattyred und Bateman daneben stehen sehen



1. 190/123kg
2. 163/145kg (OHMEINGOTT!!!)
3. 180/120kg - davon 30 kg Mineralwasser!   

phaty
Besoffen Posten Ist Geil!


----------



## phattyred (5. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> 1. 190/123kg
> 2. 163 (?)/145kg (OHMEINGOTT!!!)
> 3. 180/120kg - davon 30 kg Mineralwasser!
> phaty
> Besoffen Posten Ist Geil!



 197/147 gehört da hin!
...und ihr dürft ruhig weiter matthes für mich sagen.

achso  matthes


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Juni 2004)

... männerfahrrad 






'85er salsa, moustache bars 

182/74
flo


----------



## DocSnyder (6. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor die Räder für die WM zu leicht werden und Cannondale ein neues T-Shirt rausbringt "Legalize my Singlespeeder" ...
> Das Rad muss mindestens das Gewicht von zwei Six-Packs haben!


Würde es beruhigen wenn ich sage, dass der Besitzer inzwischen ein starres Surly durch die Gegend singlespeedet?


----------



## roesli (6. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... männerfahrrad
> 182/74
> flo




Also bei der Sattelstellung und -überhöhung würd ich die Familienplanung schon abgeschlossen haben wollen vor der ersten Ausfahrt   


Leichtschweizer
170/62


----------



## peppaman (6. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... männerfahrrad
> 
> 
> '85er salsa, moustache bars
> ...




also DropBars sind jetzt quasi die neue Flammenlackierung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (6. Juni 2004)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> also DropBars sind jetzt quasi die neue Flammenlackierung....


 ... peppa, so unter uns beiden, moustache und drop bar sind zwei paar stiefel  


 flo


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Juni 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei *dem Sattel*, der Sattelstellung und -überhöhung würd ich die Familienplanung schon abgeschlossen haben wollen vor der ersten Ausfahrt
> 
> 
> *Ultra*Leichtschweizer
> 170/62


 
 flo


----------



## phatlizard (6. Juni 2004)

Ja doch ...


----------



## Quantic (6. Juni 2004)

Ich glaub viel schöner kann ein Rad nicht sein

..aber wieso ist da ne goldene Kette an einem Rad, was schön schlicht in Titangrau und schwarz gehalten ist  

ansonsten wunderschön
   

P:S.: Was ist das eigentlich für ne Gabel? Pace?


----------



## gurkenfolie (7. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ja doch ...



schade, ich dachte der kalle macht das singlespeeden noch ein bisserl komplizierter.


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juni 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> ..aber wieso ist da ne goldene Kette an einem Rad, was schön schlicht in Titangrau und schwarz gehalten ist



Weil er kann!


----------



## Martin M (7. Juni 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub viel schöner kann ein Rad nicht sein
> 
> ..aber wieso ist da ne goldene Kette an einem Rad,
> ...
> ?


Augen auf im Straßenverkehr:
Wegen dem Deckelchen auf der Bremszange.


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Juni 2004)

Yep, und die Idee finde ich wirklich ausgezeichnet. Das einzige, was mich optisch an den Hope-Bremsen aus der Mono-Serie stört, sind diese güldenen Deckelchen. In Verbindung mit der Kette verlieren diese jedoch für meinen Geschmack zumindest einen Teil ihres Schreckens...


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juni 2004)

Ein neuer FERROUS


----------



## singlespeedpunk (10. Juni 2004)

Raoul is really pushing his luck, if i buy another bike I'm dead!   

The 29er looks so sweet though.....the stainless steel caps on the wishbone (likr Sycip) are a nice touch   

Might have to have one as a "winter project" and build it up slowly (when I can afford it)   

SSP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (10. Juni 2004)

singlespeedpunk schrieb:
			
		

> Raoul is really pushing his luck, if i buy another bike I'm dead!
> 
> The 29er looks so sweet though.....the stainless steel caps on the wishbone (likr Sycip) are a nice touch
> 
> ...



Alex, just promise me to get it in another color ...!   
Someone should be brave and have a white one - which I know is almost impossible in the UK.

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juni 2004)




----------



## phatlizard (10. Juni 2004)




----------



## gurkenfolie (10. Juni 2004)

netter kreiselkompass  

wenns hier ne toplist geben würde, wär das auf platz eins bei mir


----------



## johnny.winter (10. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein neuer FERROUS


Wenn Du nicht augenblicklich damit aufhörst, Ferrouse hier zu posten, lernst Du mich von der ungemütlichen Seite kennen!!!

(oder macht es Dir etwa Spaß zu wissen, dass es Leute hier gibt, die furchtbar LEIDEN?!)

*SADIST!*


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juni 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du nicht augenblicklich damit aufhörst, Ferrouse hier zu posten, lernst Du mich von der ungemütlichen Seite kennen!!!



Na das übertragen wir bei PREMIERE!

Du musst Dich etwas geschmeidiger in der Hose machen - ich hab noch nicht mal 10% meines Bilderbestandes gepostet - was glaubst Du denn was da noch so alles kommt ...


----------



## phatlizard (10. Juni 2004)




----------



## singlespeedpunk (11. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Alex, just promise me to get it in another color ...!
> Someone should be brave and have a white one - which I know is almost impossible in the UK.
> 
> phaty



No, very dark blue with stainless fittings / components   

White is a bitch to keep clean, but it does look nice with all black components....unless it has On-One stickers   

I was going to go for british racing green but thats too close to Raouls colour. I hate red bikes, yellow is horrible, Orange....  

SSP


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Juni 2004)

so. heute hab ich s endlich geschafft mein explosif zusammen zu bauen.

leider gabs, als ich fertig war, einen wolkenbruch...aber wen stört das schon?  

ob das auf dauer mit den ausfallenenden so hinhauen wir?... mal sehen.


ich bräuchte noch eine gerade sattelstütze schwarz 27.2 mind. 40cm lang

und einen fizik nisene in rot hätte ich auch noch gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (12. Juni 2004)

so da isser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kettenspanner iss ein uraltes shimano 600 sw müste so 84 oder 85 sein.


----------



## Fres (12. Juni 2004)

Freitagnachmittag?


-Genau man baut sich einen Singlespeeder. Hier also das Ergebnis...   

96er Altitude T.O.
Spacerturm wird wohl noch weichen müssen, da vermutlich ne 96er Judy eingebaut wird, Lenker und Bremsen sollen bei Gelegenheit auch noch schwarz werden und das wichtigste; Es kommt noch ein Surly Kettenspanner dran...

Gruss Andreas


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juni 2004)

Starrer Stein Hummer


----------



## nordstadt (13. Juni 2004)

So nach soviel Perfektionismus hier mal wieder ne Restekiste mit dem Trend folgender Flammenlackierung und personalisierter Aheadkappe - fehlen jetzt nur noch ein paar Stadtschlappen und wenn irgendwer noch nen Ahead-Vorbau in Schwarz so 90-100 mm lang & steil hat und diesen nicht mehr braucht - ich kenn 'nen Abnehmer!
















Mfg Chris


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Juni 2004)

... mal wieder was normales 






 und hier der fred dazu  

 crosspostingichschämemich
 flo


----------



## phatlizard (13. Juni 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (13. Juni 2004)

WTB Phoenix


----------



## asco1 (14. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Starrer Stein Hummer


----------



## Steinhummer (14. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Starrer Stein Hummer



Paul goes Jugendstil?  

Dennoch danke, mein Diktator!

Steinhummer


----------



## johnny.winter (14. Juni 2004)

Noch ein Krebs:


----------



## asco1 (14. Juni 2004)

hmm .. weiß net, ob ich mir jetz Ärger wegen Offtopic-Posten einhandel' ... aber nach den Porno-Muffen auf der Letzten Seite *sabber* - wollte ich Euch die hier nicht vorenthalten - vielleicht weiß ja der eine oder andere die Qualität zu schätzen. 



























damn - da geht mir glatt einer ab   

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juni 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Paul goes Jugendstil?



Paul is bored ...

So ein Rad mit 11/8" Gabel, Ahead-Set und normalem Rock Lobster Aufkleber zu versehen - dafür verdient er schon Schläge!

Asco: geht schon klar "Bohemians" gehen immer Off-Topic oder nicht!

phaty


----------



## gbm31 (16. Juni 2004)

wieder umgebaut:   





[klicken zum vergrößern]

die reifen sind geil. jedenfalls solange man auf befestigten wegen ist. sonst seeehhhr adrenalinförderlich.

wem die gabel nicht gefällt: gebt mir ne starre grade 1 1/8" ahead in schwarz, und die manitou fliegt.


----------



## Schmirgel (16. Juni 2004)

Neulich in Chicago. Kurierwerkzeugz.

PS: Ich bin dumm. Kratzt mich, beißt mich, nennt mich Cannondale: Aber wie bremst dat Ding?


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juni 2004)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Neulich in Chicago. Kurierwerkzeugz.
> 
> PS: Ich bin dumm. Kratzt mich, beißt mich, nennt mich Cannondale: Aber wie bremst dat Ding?



Das ist ein fixed gear - das bremst nicht das rollt aus ...


----------



## Greasy Pete (16. Juni 2004)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Neulich in Chicago. Kurierwerkzeugz.
> 
> PS: Ich bin dumm. Kratzt mich, beißt mich, nennt mich Cannondale: Aber wie bremst dat Ding?



Das schärfste ist das Masterlock Handschellenschloss. Dat Ding wiegt ca. 2,5 Kilo. Hatte ich mal, aber lieber gleich wieder verkauft, hatte Angst einen Bandscheibenvorfall zu bekommen wenn ich mir das Schloss an den Gürtel hänge....  

Greasy

PS: Geiles Rad, trotzallem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (16. Juni 2004)

auch so eins


----------



## phatlizard (16. Juni 2004)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich bin hoch erfreut, dass wir endlich auch ein Masturbations-Smilie in unseren Reihen begrüssen dürfen!


----------



## asco1 (17. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin hoch erfreut, dass wir endlich auch ein Masturbations-Smilie in unseren Reihen begrüssen dürfen!


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2004)




----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2004)

federgabelgeo + starrgabel = :kotz:


----------



## PatrickBateman (18. Juni 2004)

@ Schmirgel :

cool: habe solche bikes in chicago nur gesehen und hatte daher inspiration für mein bike auf singlespeed umzubauen .....

...... aber stehende nabe ist zu grob !


----------



## singlestoph (18. Juni 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> federgabelgeo + starrgabel = :kotz:



1. schauen 
2. denken
dann 
3. schreiben

BITTE!

die gabel baut schon ziemlich hoch für dass die nicht korrigiert sein soll.

das bike ist doch cool

stoph

(is doch schei££egal wies aussieht fahren muss es und spass machen)

(abgesehen davon kann man (oder genauergesagt ich und ein paar leute die ich kenne) durchaus mit gabeln die nach klugschei££er meinung NIEMALS passen würden durchaus fahren und sich daran gewöhnen zb.100mm federgabel in 80mm rahmen und starrgabel in federgabelgegeo rahmen ...
aber darüber werd ich hier NICHT diskutieren, die freude mach ich euch nicht, das ist mir zu doof  )


----------



## whoa (18. Juni 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> 1. schauen
> 2. denken
> dann
> 3. schreiben


denk mal drüber nach! 




			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> BITTE!


BITTE!




			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> die gabel baut schon ziemlich hoch ...


"ziemlich hoch" ist aber noch etwas untertrieben!




			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ...für dass die nicht korrigiert sein soll.


wer hat das behauptet?




			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> das bike ist doch cool
> 
> stoph


geschmäcker sind bekanntlich unterschiedlich und ich find's schlicht potthässlich.




			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> (is doch schei££egal wies aussieht ...


das sehe ich nicht so tim!




			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ... fahren muss es und spass machen)


da hast du natürlich recht.




			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> (abgesehen davon kann man (oder genauergesagt ich und ein paar leute die ich kenne) durchaus mit gabeln die nach klugschei££er meinung NIEMALS passen würden durchaus fahren und sich daran gewöhnen zb.100mm federgabel in 80mm rahmen und starrgabel in federgabelgegeo rahmen ...
> aber darüber werd ich hier NICHT diskutieren, die freude mach ich euch nicht, das ist mir zu doof  )


was du nicht alles kannst.. mensch da bin ick ja jetzt platt!
'ne 100mm federgabel in 'nem 80mm rahmen.. dachte immer das ist ein ding der unmöglichkeit!


bistmeinhelddestages
whoa


----------



## Bateman (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo, McFlys, jemand zu Hause ???

Das is ne Galerie...

Bilder, kein Gelaber...

hier mein neues Gerät...

Übersetzung ist übrigens 53:21 ... mal sehen wie ich damit klar komme...





















Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatrickBateman (18. Juni 2004)

Ach ja und hier noch bilder :


ist aber noch nicht fertig und eh nur zum in die stadt heizen....
aber fährt sich geil ....
alter sunn stahlrahmen ca. 1993
hs 33
maxxis hookworm
point spanner
sonst alles was orginal dran war drangelassen 
leider sehr fertig bräuchte alles neu alles speziell gscheite laufräder / naben kurbeln etc .


----------



## gurkenfolie (18. Juni 2004)

PatrickBateman schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja und hier noch bilder :
> 
> 
> ist aber noch nicht fertig und eh nur zum in die stadt heizen....
> ...



...fesselspielchen am bike??  cool


----------



## HoHo (18. Juni 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein neues Gerät...
> 
> Übersetzung ist übrigens 53:21 ... mal sehen wie ich damit klar komme...
> 
> ...





Sehr lecker                  


HoHo


----------



## fiefbergen (18. Juni 2004)

@ Bateman

R E S P E C T ! ! !


----------



## skyline (18. Juni 2004)

fiefbergen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bateman
> 
> R E S P E C T ! ! !



mehr fällt mir da auch nicht ein!


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Juni 2004)

@ bateman der einzige und echte 

 seeehr hübsch, nur die sattelneigung ist eher grenzwertig 

 @ bateman nachbau  *(wer batemänner nachbaut, verfälscht undwasweisichnochdamitanfängt wird mit sanktionen nicht unter 1 hektoliter gerstensaft lieferbar an den einen und einzigmöglichen bateman bestraft!)*

 wie wär's wenn du mal die hs33 schläuche um mindestens 'nen halben meter verkürzen tätest? das sind ja schon keine henkel mehr das sind ja lassos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (18. Juni 2004)

Ui Bateman .... das ist ja wirklich wunderschön ..... 

............scheiß Geldsäcke immer ... will auch einen


----------



## Bateman (18. Juni 2004)

@all
danke für die Blumen...

bin gespannt wie es fährt...  

Bateman

ach ja, und weil das ja ne Galerie is hier noch ein schönes Fixie








Bateman


----------



## phatlizard (18. Juni 2004)

whoa und singlestoph Ihr Sandkastenschwachmaten!
Das ist eine 29" Gabel im Yeti - und warum er die drin hat? Weil er kann!

phaty


----------



## Lhafty (18. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> whoa und singlestoph Ihr Sandkastenschwachmaten!
> Das ist eine 29" Gabel im Yeti - und warum er die drin hat? Weil er kann!
> 
> phaty


Deshalb sei trotzdem der Hinweis erlaubt, DASS DAS SCHEI$$E AUSSIEHT! Hier spricht der Name des Besitzers Bände  .
Überhaupt, auf dieser 29" UCI Schwuchtel Kacke in einem MTB liegt kein Segen! Das gehört an die Bonanzalenker Herculesbikes, die mir am Wochenende mit Scheintoten bestückt in Kurzvormumfallengeschwindigkeit vor der Nase rumeiern.

@Bettmann: Geil! Weitermachen!


----------



## gurkenfolie (18. Juni 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb sei trotzdem der Hinweis erlaubt, DASS DAS SCHEI$$E AUSSIEHT! Hier spricht der Name des Besitzers Bände  .
> Überhaupt, auf dieser 29" UCI Schwuchtel Kacke in einem MTB liegt kein Segen! Das gehört an die Bonanzalenker Herculesbikes, die mir am Wochenende mit Scheintoten bestückt in Kurzvormumfallengeschwindigkeit vor der Nase rumeiern.
> 
> @Bettmann: Geil! Weitermachen!




...nichts gegen ne gute alte hercl


----------



## Lhafty (19. Juni 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb sei trotzdem der Hinweis erlaubt, DASS DAS SCHEI$$E AUSSIEHT!


Und wenn Schei$$e aussehen Absicht war, dann kann man das auch perfektionieren!


----------



## PatrickBateman (19. Juni 2004)

@ floibex
tzx danke für den tipp ....
.... da wär ich selbst nicht drauf gekommen !!!

aber was solls ... ich zieh mir eh was andres .... das ist MEINE s-BAHN schlampe!"

thx and always remember the good times @ kantine!?!


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Schei$$e aussehen Absicht war, dann kann man das auch perfektionieren!



Shiggy's Matt Chester ist jenseits der Geschmackskritik!
Das muss so sein ...


----------



## Horst Link (19. Juni 2004)

Fast schon ein Klassiker    


Was macht der Mann mit den ganzen Flaschen? Oder gehören die zur CI?


----------



## phatlizard (19. Juni 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht der Mann mit den ganzen Flaschen? Oder gehören die zur CI?



Camelbak-Verweigerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (19. Juni 2004)

weiss


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2004)

Piss Off #12

Diesmal in der Cyclocrosser-Version. Der Besitzer kann sich das erlauben denn er hat auch #9 als MTB im Stall stehen ...


----------



## DerAlex (20. Juni 2004)

Phaty, wat sin dat für Kurbeln am Pissoff?


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2004)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Phaty, wat sin dat für Kurbeln am Pissoff?



Nein Alex Du weisst Du hast Kurbel-Verbot für die nächsten Monate ...! 

Aber es ist eine White ENO


----------



## whoa (20. Juni 2004)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Phaty, wat sin dat für Kurbeln am Pissoff?



<phaty>
White Industries ENO 
</phaty>



@ bauchredner


----------



## phatlizard (20. Juni 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> <phaty>
> White Industries ENO
> </phaty>



Huch ich kann Bauchreden!!!


----------



## eHugo (21. Juni 2004)

Naja ist nit so ein Bike wat ihr sonst so gepostst wird ist aber SS also gehörts hier rein


----------



## phatlizard (21. Juni 2004)

eHugo schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ist nit so ein Bike wat ihr sonst so gepostst wird ist aber SS also gehörts hier rein



Hat was von einer Raketenabschussrampe ...


----------



## isnogud (21. Juni 2004)

piss off #12 ist ein meisterwerk!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juni 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> weiss



was sind das für laufräder? sind die größer als 28"?


----------



## itz (22. Juni 2004)

eHugo schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ist nit so ein Bike wat ihr sonst so gepostst wird ist aber SS also gehörts hier rein



@Tom & RKM 

gibt es keine php Funktion die Bilder tracen kann?! Man könnte so was dann direkt unterbinden  

Wenn nein, dann sollten wir in die SS-Faq doch den Satz: "Auch wenn mein Fahrrad nur einen einzigen Gang hat, der Sattel aber so weit unter dem Lenker hängt das ein mormaler Mensch das suchen schon aufgibt und das Oberrohr in einem Winkel größer als 30° abfällt, dann bin ich im falschem Forum und darf hier auf keinen Fall Bilder von meinem Fahrrad posten." , einbringen  

Cheers Chris


----------



## gbm31 (22. Juni 2004)

zitat itz:
Wenn nein, dann sollten wir in die SS-Faq doch den Satz: "Auch wenn mein Fahrrad nur einen einzigen Gang hat, der Sattel aber so weit unter dem Lenker hängt das ein mormaler Mensch das suchen schon aufgibt und das Oberrohr in einem Winkel größer als 30° abfällt, dann bin ich im falschem Forum und darf hier auf keinen Fall Bilder von meinem Fahrrad posten." , einbringen  

Cheers Chris
zitatende (nachträglich quoten klappt nicht)


wieso, rein technisch gesehen hat er doch recht. 

wo steht denn geschrieben, wie ein singlespeeder auszusehen hat? (bis auf die zwigende tatsache eines einzigen vorhandenen gangs natürlich)
(die frage ist letztens schonmal aufgetaucht im federgabelthread)

oder gibts demnächst für jede sparte eine eigene galerie: 

- eingang dreckspringer
- eingang gesammelter schrott und ersatzteile
- eingang kultige alte edelteile ohne gute funktion und haltbarkeit
- eingang richtig alte schätzchen
- eingang 28"
- eingang 29"
- eingang 26"
- eingang alltagstauglich
- eingang mit federung
- eingang mit scheibenbremsen
- eingang moderne klassik
.
.
.

sei doch froh, daß der nachwuchs hier mal reinschaut, sich vieleicht inspirieren läßt und auf den geschmack kommt...


----------



## itz (22. Juni 2004)

Rein technisch gesehen gehören hier auch BMX Räder rein  ... aber was hat Technik schon mit Singlespeeden zu tun?! 

Nichts.

Chris


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Rein technisch gesehen gehören hier auch BMX Räder rein  ... aber was hat Technik schon mit Singlespeeden zu tun?!



Die einen sagen so - die anderen sagen so ...


----------



## gbm31 (22. Juni 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Rein technisch gesehen gehören hier auch BMX Räder rein  ... aber was hat Technik schon mit Singlespeeden zu tun?!
> 
> Nichts.
> 
> Chris



nö. 

die sind ja schon von sich aus so, also nur mit einem gang. (obwohl brian lopes eins mit xtr fährt...)

und hollandräder und co auch.

ist also nix besonderes...

wenns aber "mutwillig" einen gang hat, schon. (wobei das ausschäumen einer rohloff dann doch wieder an blödheit grenzt...)

...meine sicht der dinge...

...musst du ja nicht teilen...

@phaty: das sieht ja noch hässlicher aus wie das mit den dezenten grünen akzenten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (22. Juni 2004)

... back to topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 wenn die herren paul und brent sich zusammen tun kommt was gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz schigges dabei raus 

 obwohlichdermeinungbinsspgehörtmitohnescheibe
 flo

 [edith] _wer den spass beim ausschäumen einer rohloff nicht versteht muss noch ganz schrecklich viel lernen  anfangen mit eben diesem lernen kann man freiwillig durch das lesen des fertigmachers  kann übrigens bei wiederholtem spassbremsen von den moderatoren auch zwangsverordnet werden! _[/edith]


----------



## phatlizard (22. Juni 2004)

gbm31 schrieb:
			
		

> @phaty: das sieht ja noch hässlicher aus wie das mit den dezenten grünen akzenten...



Das ist auch beabsichtigt so ...
Ich glaub hier kapieren einige Leute die Sache mit dem Singlespeeden nicht so wirklich.
Der Gewinner bekommt nie einen Preis (ausser ne Gleitcreme und die Gummi-Muschi von Itz) aber der mit dem abgenudelsten BIKE bekommt normalerweise einen richtig feinen Rahmen ...

Ich empfinde Dicke Deutsche Rahmen mit 45° abfallenden Oberrohren und 500 mm Federweg als optische Beleidigung

Aber das ist ja auch egal!

phaty


----------



## Lhafty (22. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... _ kann man freiwillig durch das lesen des fertigmachers  kann übrigens bei wiederholtem spassbremsen von den moderatoren auch zwangsverordnet werden! _[/edith]


*LOL* Kann ich nur bestätigen! Hat mich nach meinem letzten Verbalamoklauf auch wieder auf den Teppich gebracht   Nix für ungut dicker Diktator!  . 788 Seiten bringen jeden wieder runter. 



> obwohlichdermeinungbinsspgehörtmitohnescheibe


Yep, einen Hauch verbaut sieht diese Indenausfallendenkettenspannmitdiscbremse-Stellage schon aus.

marc


----------



## gbm31 (22. Juni 2004)

sorry für ot:



			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> [edith] _wer den spass beim ausschäumen einer rohloff nicht versteht muss noch ganz schrecklich viel lernen  anfangen mit eben diesem lernen kann man freiwillig durch das lesen des fertigmachers  kann übrigens bei wiederholtem spassbremsen von den moderatoren auch zwangsverordnet werden! _[/edith]










ich bin raus, bevor sich noch jemand seinen spaß ausbremsen läßt...

btw: das hässliche rad mit blau (es kann ja nix dafür, daß der besitzer in meinen augen an heftiger optischer schieflage leidet) hat ein mindestens genauso steiles oberrohr wie der kritisierte dreckspringer. so what?


----------



## Eisenfahrer (23. Juni 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die herren paul und brent sich zusammen tun kommt was gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz schigges dabei raus
> 
> obwohlichdermeinungbinsspgehörtmitohnescheibe
> flo



Das DU mir das antust!
Da kommt mir meine Ingenieursgalle hoch. Ein Adapter ohne echte Anlagefläche, bei dem die Bremszange offensichtlich so sitzt, dass man das Rad nicht raus kriegt, ohne die Bremse zu demontieren.

Schigge Lösungen von mir aus, aber so was am Morgen. Musst du mir so deutlich vor Augen führen, wie die Bikebranche arbeitet?

reiner
immernochentsetzt


----------



## itz (23. Juni 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ... ausser ne Gleitcreme und die Gummi-Muschi von Itz ...



Ich habe aber doch gar keine Gummi Muschi   und wenn dem rein hypotetisch doch so wäre dann wollte die eh keiner mehr 



			
				Moderator Flo vom B-see schrieb:
			
		

> ... back to topic



Hass ja recht, aber ein Mann mit Gummi Muschi muss tun was ein Mann mit Gummi Muschi tun muss ... neue Bilder von Eric bei der Arbeit und seinem nicht mehr neuen Toyo posten ...

Cheers Chris


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Juni 2004)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Das DU mir das antust! ...
> 
> Musst du mir so deutlich vor Augen führen, wie die Bikebranche arbeitet?
> 
> ...


 ... ich dachte immer das sei schneidöl  
 schön das ich dich aus deiner morgendlichen lethargie wecken konnte  grauslich ists schon, da hast du wohl recht, aber du kommst mit sicherheit ohne spacerscheibchen aus und kannst bei der scheibengrösse auch sicher 'ne 5 mm grössere oder kleinere montieren, schick 

 technischewunderwerkebegeisternmich
 flo


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Juni 2004)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Das DU mir das antust!
> Da kommt mir meine Ingenieursgalle hoch. Ein Adapter ohne echte Anlagefläche, bei dem die Bremszange offensichtlich so sitzt, dass man das Rad nicht raus kriegt, ohne die Bremse zu demontieren.
> 
> Schigge Lösungen von mir aus, aber so was am Morgen. Musst du mir so deutlich vor Augen führen, wie die Bikebranche arbeitet?
> ...



 dann bau mal deiner Antie nie scheibenbremsen an ihren Singlespeeder


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Juni 2004)

... err sol*a* und magen*wirth* 












allerdings wieder am liebsten mit ohne disk 






ciao
flo


----------



## Eisenfahrer (24. Juni 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> dann bau mal deiner Antie nie scheibenbremsen an ihren Singlespeeder



Latürnich nicht! Nur vorne.

@Flo: Danke, das ist gleich ein schönerer Morgen!

reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (24. Juni 2004)

@eisenfahrer: dann ist ja gut  

übrigens alles gute zum geburtstag viele   und   wünsch ich


----------



## Eisenfahrer (24. Juni 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> @eisenfahrer: dann ist ja gut
> 
> übrigens alles gute zum geburtstag viele   und   wünsch ich




Bedankt!


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juni 2004)

C.u.s.s.


----------



## Kokopelli (27. Juni 2004)

Gruß Koko


----------



## nutallabrot (27. Juni 2004)

gabs vor 3 Jahren mal auf ebay.com und habe eben die Fotos wiedergefunden. Laut Auktionsbschreibung solls eine Handvoll von geben


----------



## 855 (28. Juni 2004)

hach, die alte liebe  
danke! 855


----------



## Horst Link (28. Juni 2004)

Wird mal Zeit, dass sich ein (kleiner) Teil der hiesigen Jugendbewegung vorstellt. Gestatten: THO






Der scheue Swonte:






Abschließend der Horst - dessen Knie sich langsam an die Form von Medizinbällen annähern.  :aua:


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juni 2004)

... neues vom dreckschen imperium ...

 fischa ssp 29er und 'ne bonti gabel und auch mal in cromo prototype


 ciao
 flo


----------



## itz (30. Juni 2004)

Ja hübsch das lila Fischlein ... hätte man jetz bei dem Namen gar nicht "mehr" erwartet.

Cheers Chris, sehr überrascht als sich das Bild auftat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (1. Juli 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... neues vom dreckschen imperium ...
> 
> fischa ssp 29er und 'ne bonti gabel und auch mal in cromo prototype
> ciao
> flo



Also wenn DIE Scheibenbremsaufnahme an der Gabel wirklich hält, fress ich 'n Cannondale


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Juli 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn DIE Scheibenbremsaufnahme an der Gabel wirklich hält, fress ich 'n Cannondale


 ... lass mich zeit und ort wissen, ich nehm mir dann 'ne sitzgelegenheit und mindestens 3  mit, weil das ja doch ziemlich lange dauern wird.

 man könnte es ev. im rahmen des pizzacups als happening in der schaffhauser strasse veranstalten  


 flo


----------



## madbull (1. Juli 2004)

Endlich fertig - und daher darf meine kleine polnische Schönheit natürlich auch hier nicht fehlen........


----------



## itz (1. Juli 2004)

Komisch konnte ich mir bisher nie so richtig vorstellen das so einen grades Dingens von Lenker an einem doch eher fetten Alu-Boliden richtig 'übsch ausschauen kann 

Hat was das ganze! Nur die Gabel muss jetzt noch ganz ganz dezent hellblau werden  

Cheers Chris


----------



## roesli (1. Juli 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... lass mich zeit und ort wissen, ich nehm mir dann 'ne sitzgelegenheit und mindestens 3  mit, weil das ja doch ziemlich lange dauern wird.
> man könnte es ev. im rahmen des pizzacups als happening in der schaffhauser strasse veranstalten
> 
> flo



Die Sache hat seinen Reiz - Chinese von nebenan würde sicher auch etwas Soja-Sauce beisteuern.....


.....nur.......



...glaub ich einfach nicht, dass ich mich mit amerikanischem Alu verköstigen muss   

Mit was hältst dagegen?


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Juli 2004)

VIEL SPASS!!!
































Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (3. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube, das hatte ich schon mal gepostet, ich kann mich aber altersbedingt nicht mehr so gut erinnern.
Egal. Eine meiner Lieblingsmarken:


----------



## gurkenfolie (3. Juli 2004)




----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juli 2004)

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://images.fotopic.net/?id=5632916&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1
  kleinklein
  flo


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2004)

Dem Herrn Lesewitz sein neuer Bock - 1FG adé ...

Mit einer (weltsensationsmässigeinzigenspezialausgabe!) 80 mm USE forke ...


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. Juli 2004)

wasn dat für ne kurbel?


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> wasn dat für ne kurbel?



Middleburn Uno


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. Juli 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Middleburn Uno




und wie teuer ist sowas hier in D?


----------



## phatlizard (5. Juli 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> und wie teuer ist sowas hier in D?



Kann man in D nicht kaufen - nur direkt in UK ... die Middleburn Website hilft weiter


----------



## mischiflix (5. Juli 2004)

verdammte höhle....iss das mal ne geile maschine, da gefallen mir sogar scheiben drann...


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juli 2004)

mein traum "phil wood kiss of singlespeed"





hab leider keine besseren bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THO (7. Juli 2004)

so die gang hatte wieder mal ausgang , wird wohl in dieser besetzung  eines der letzten bilder sein ( schade horst link  )

und für alle, ja das ist dresden von der besten seite!!!


----------



## phatlizard (7. Juli 2004)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> so die gang hatte wieder mal ausgang , wird wohl in dieser besetzung  eines der letzten bilder sein ( schade horst link  )



... und das heisst genau was??? Wandert er aus, oder fährt er kein Rad mehr oder habt ihr Krach ... ?

phaty


----------



## Horst Link (7. Juli 2004)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> so die gang hatte wieder mal ausgang , wird wohl in dieser besetzung  eines der letzten bilder sein ( schade horst link  )
> 
> und für alle, ja das ist dresden von der besten seite!!!



Äääch komme doooch wiedrrrr! Und dann fahren wir mal wieder richtsch!

Doch wie kam es zu diesem erfreulichen Zusammensein??? Die näherrückende WM vor Augen, stellte ich vorgestern fest, das kein weltmeisterschaftliches Material verfügbar ist. In die Runde der in Frage kommenden Velozipede geschaut, stellte ich unter starken Kopfschütteln fest, dass es nur ein Rad verdient hat Criteriumsweihen zu ernten. Flux die Bremse eingestellt, Kettenspanner entfernt und Horst Rings montiert, sollte das Wheeler    gestern die Generalprobe absolvieren. Der unglaublich harten Strecken des Dresdner Umlands gewahr, drehte ich im voraus noch einige Runden ums kopfsteinpflastergespickte Karree - alles schien zu halten. 

Also auf zum angekündigten Duell mit dem Titanen des schlechten Geschmacks - Hr. Odelay 

Austragungsort des Showdowns sollte die Dresdner Heide sein, die unglaubliche krasse - hier sind 60HM lange Uphills keine Seltenheit   - Bedingungen für den fitnessgestählten Singlespeeder bereit hält. Als Sekundanten unter Wahl vergleichbarer Waffen gesellten sich THO und Swonte dazu, sodass wir hier von einem von ofizieller Seite genehmigten Duell sprechen können. 

Den Schwung der ersten Abfahrt nutzend, erarbeitete ich (zu Höchstleistungen motiviert) eine respektable dritte Position im Feld. Doch was war das??? Anfänglich unbeachtet, steigerte sich das Knarzen im Antriebsstrang zu einem sinnbetäubenen Geratter, dass mir sicherlich sagen wollte: Fahre noch zehn Meter und du liegst im Dreck! 

Tja was soll ich sagen? Kettenriss am ersten Berg. Technisches K.O. wie man so schön im Fachjargon sagt. Ich muss wohl nicht erwähnen, dass die restlichen Kameraden bereits den Berg hinaufgeflogen sind und ich mir nach peinlichen Ausreden suchend die Niederlage eingestehen musste - Ja Leute, auch das heißt Singlespeeden. 

Aber Halt! Gabs da nicht noch andere Wettkampfdisziplinen? Ja richtig! Nur kurz währte die Trauer, ob der verlorengegangenen Ausfahrt, denn mit ein paar Hülsen gewaffnet, entwickelte sich der Abend vor elbischen Panorama zu einer Veranstaltung ganz im Sinne des bevorstehenden Events.

Am Ende wars irgendwie doch die Generalprobe


----------



## zurkoe (7. Juli 2004)

...tilt...


----------



## zurkoe (7. Juli 2004)

...tilt...


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Juli 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Kettenriss am ersten Berg. Technisches K.O. wie man so schön im Fachjargon sagt...... Ja Leute, auch das heißt Singlespeeden.



Ach soooooooo...und ich dachte schon, nur DAS heisst Singlespeeden. 
Aber ist bei mir wohl auch besser so, das einzige Rennen welches ich ohne Defekt überstanden habe, habe ich ja mit meinem promovierten Mitstreiter gleich gewonnen

Gruß Koko*der mal gespannt ist welcher Defekt ihn in Berlin wieder ereilen wird*


----------



## Horst Link (7. Juli 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder habt ihr Krach ... ?
> 
> phaty



Deine Sorgen rühren mich ein wenig

Wir haben uns mal ne gegenseitige Auszeit genommen. Unsere Therapeutin Gisela von Hinten legte uns diesen Schritt jedenfalls sehr nahe


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist bei mir wohl auch besser so, das einzige Rennen welches ich ohne Defekt überstanden habe, habe ich ja mit meinem promovierten Mitstreiter gleich gewonnen



Damals hast Du ja auch eine sehr materialschonende Taktik angewandt!

Ach ja hier ist ja Galerie und kein Chat-Room ...


----------



## phatlizard (8. Juli 2004)

Das Rad muss man ja schon lieben wegen dem Namen!

Humu Humu Nuku Nuku Apua'A 2005






Aber für die Canti-Sockel sollte man sie auspeitschen! Wer rollt denn sowas in ein Fotostudio ... ?


Und das UNIT 2005                        






Dem Rad sag ich mal eine goldene Zukunft im nächsten Jahr vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (9. Juli 2004)

das Humu Humu Nuku Nuku Apua'A 2005 steht schon auf meiner einkaufsliste  

aber wer bloss immer die farben fürs unit aussucht :kotz: 

das explosif gibt es wohl nicht mehr 2005?


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2004)

Ich frag mich wer immer die Kack-Farbe für die Titanräder aussucht ...


----------



## roesli (11. Juli 2004)

Ach goil!!!!!!!!!!!

Es gibt wieder ein Humu? - schön, dass es den wieder ausgegraben haben. - auch wenn dann der Seltenheitsgrad meines Rahmens wieder ein wenig sinken wird...  - ich frag mich nur, wer das Bike so, mit dem Lenker, Sattel und Scheibenbremsen kombiniert kaufen soll   

Unit? - gefällt mir. Auch die Farbe


----------



## HAL-9000 (11. Juli 2004)

Ich frage mich wie bei meinem Hintern und dem "Hebel" die Sattelstütze (Unit)halten soll..?


----------



## Gorth (11. Juli 2004)

Heute fertig geworden. Ist mein erster Singlespeeder, also nicht zu grob urteilen bitte


----------



## phatlizard (11. Juli 2004)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Heute fertig geworden. Ist mein erster Singlespeeder, also nicht zu grob urteilen bitte



Ist doch sehr sahnig geworden ... wer den Mut hat grüne Reifen mit einer roten Gabel zu kombinieren bekommt immer grössten Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (12. Juli 2004)

hmmm, ich will auch was sehen...

mein problem ist das seit die beiden konas da oben da sind zeigt mein internet explorer keine bilder mehr an (die er neu laden muss), nachdem ich auf die gallerie geklickt hab... und in der gallerie das gleiche


----------



## gurkenfolie (12. Juli 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, ich will auch was sehen...
> 
> mein problem ist das seit die beiden konas da oben da sind zeigt mein internet explorer keine bilder mehr an (die er neu laden muss), nachdem ich auf die gallerie geklickt hab... und in der gallerie das gleiche



*REICHEN DIR DIE KONAS ETWA NED????*


----------



## roesli (12. Juli 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> *REICHEN DIR DIE KONAS ETWA NED????*




Nene - der Hühnerweg-Braucher hat schon recht - bei mir stellt sich dasselbe Problemchen - IE ist mit den Bildern überfordert und weigert sich nachher sogar, überall Bilder anzuzeigen  - Bei Freundin läuft glücklicherweise Opera.....

Herr Phaty - einmal Bilder einstellen für Bedürftige


----------



## Deleted 1655 (12. Juli 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Nene - der Hühnerweg-Braucher hat schon recht - bei mir stellt sich dasselbe Problemchen - IE ist mit den Bildern überfordert und weigert sich nachher sogar, überall Bilder anzuzeigen  - Bei Freundin läuft glücklicherweise Opera.....
> 
> Herr Phaty - einmal Bilder einstellen für Bedürftige


---
Hallo zusammen !

da es nun absolut Offtopic wird trage ich nun auch noch meinen Offtopic dazu bei.

Habe vor ein paar Tagen Linux Installiert (und werde es auch bald wieder löschen) und mit deren Browsern (Kinternet, Mozilla und so weiter) gesurft und muss sagen alle sehr sehr langsam und das mit DSL.

Der IE 6.irgendwas war bisher am schnellsten und hat nie Probleme gehabt mit den aufbau der Bilder immer zügig wohlgemerkt unter XP.
---


----------



## Bateman (12. Juli 2004)

also bei mir weder Probleme mit XP noch mit Safari...

alles wie immer, schnell etc...

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (12. Juli 2004)

Linux ist definitiv vorzuziehen (für die dies können) ..... und wer unter Windows mit dem IE surft und keine alternativen Browser  verwendet ist definitiv selber schuld wenns hakt .... Hilfestellung kann ich gerne geben aber evtl. dann im EDV-Eck


----------



## m2000 (12. Juli 2004)

jetzt mal wieder back to topic...

ich browse mit opera und seh hier alles!!!!!!!


----------



## whoa (12. Juli 2004)

Erst werde ich gezwungen auf einer beigefarbenen x86-Kiste zu arbeiten, dann nötigt man mich mit XP und dem IE6 zu arbeiten, und dann solch ein Kommentar ...


			
				TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> und wer unter Windows mit dem IE surft und keine alternativen Browser verwendet ist definitiv selber schuld wenns hakt ....


... da kommt mir doch die Galle hoch!  


nun aber back on topic!


----------



## phatlizard (12. Juli 2004)

Browser-Test - powered by Safari


----------



## Steinhummer (12. Juli 2004)

Eins muss mal gesagt werden: Kona hat einfach die schicksten Farben dieses Jahr. Sogar das Bierschi*s-braun hat was. Wann kommt Rommel-ocker?

Steinhummer (dessen Browse keine Probleme macht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (12. Juli 2004)

last, but not least


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Juli 2004)

ha, geile konas! und auf der seite gehts auch wieder! (die andre zwar immer noch nicht... wurscht!)

danke dickerchen!


----------



## 855 (12. Juli 2004)

schicke konas, da geht was! das verschiebbare ausfallende ist sicher eine gute lösung die kette zu spannen (vorallem für disc-user), aber ich finde die optisch schönste variante ist immer noch mit einer white eno ex. zu erreichen. wie immer: meine meinung. 
bei dem softtail (schriftzug erinnert mich sehr an cherry cycles) frage ich mich, ob das ohne spanner funktioniert? moots bietet das YBB ja auch mit ss-ausfallern an und schon da hatte ich bedenken...
grüße, 855


----------



## tomasius (12. Juli 2004)

Hier noch ein relativer "low budget singlespeeder". An die fehlenden grip shifts muss ich mich allerdings noch gewöhnen (meine hände wollen immer drehen . . .). 
jedenfalls macht's echt spaß damit. über die übersetzung muss ich allerdings noch mal nachdenken. übrigens bin ich durch diesen beitrag erst inspiriert worden, ein singlespeed zu bauen. sas ergebnis ist doch ganz okay, oder. 

Der Kettenspanner, ein billiger point, ist nicht sehr straff (kann man den überhaupt straffer einstellen ?

nach all er schrauberei kann der sommer doch langsam mal kommen . . .


----------



## gurkenfolie (12. Juli 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> schicke konas, da geht was! das verschiebbare ausfallende ist sicher eine gute lösung die kette zu spannen (vorallem für disc-user), aber ich finde die optisch schönste variante ist immer noch mit einer white eno ex. zu erreichen. wie immer: meine meinung.
> bei dem softtail (schriftzug erinnert mich sehr an cherry cycles) frage ich mich, ob das ohne spanner funktioniert? moots bietet das YBB ja auch mit ss-ausfallern an und schon da hatte ich bedenken...
> grüße, 855




rutscht die white bei einem kräftigen antritt eigentlich auch mal durch oder sitzt die bombenfest?

bei meinem kona ist das ausfallende schon 2 mal am berg durchgerutscht


----------



## roesli (12. Juli 2004)

...vermutlich hat über's Wochenende mein dienstältestes Singlespeed sein Leben ausgehaucht - wurde mir irgendwann zwischen Samstagmittag und Heute morgen aus dem Fahrradständer direkt vor der Haustür weg geklaut   

mein Roter, ich werd Dich vermissen.... - nach fünf gemeinsamen Jahren tut so ein Abgang weh.... 

Das letzte Foto....


----------



## Guzznagg (12. Juli 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> bei meinem kona ist das ausfallende schon 2 mal am berg urchgerutscht


  Ein bekanntes Problem, siehe auch diesen Thread zum Thema in den US of A, spontan würde ich sagen die orginal Schrauben durch solche in Hochfest, die U-Scheiben durch solche mit Struktur (Zahnscheibe, Sicherungsscheibe) z. B. von Nordlock ersetzen 






  //guzz


----------



## TortureKing (12. Juli 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ...vermutlich hat über's Wochenende mein dienstältestes Singlespeed sein Leben ausgehaucht - wurde mir irgendwann zwischen Samstagmittag und Heute morgen aus dem Fahrradständer direkt vor der Haustür weg geklaut
> 
> mein Roter, ich werd Dich vermissen.... - nach fünf gemeinsamen Jahren tut so ein Abgang weh....
> 
> Das letzte Foto....



Aua ... mein Beileid, hatte auch schon mal so ne leidvolle Erfahrung machen müssen ...... 

P.S. Sind wir eigentlich bescheuert uns an so´n Stück Metal gefühlsmaßig zu binden ?


----------



## gurkenfolie (12. Juli 2004)

Guzznagg schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bekanntes Problem, siehe auch diesen Thread zum Thema in den US of A, spontan würde ich sagen die orginal Schrauben durch solche in Hochfest, die U-Scheiben durch solche mit Struktur (Zahnscheibe, Sicherungsscheibe) z. B. von Nordlock ersetzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum haben die nich wie beim voodoo noch so ne stützschraube integriert?

was sind bitte hochfeste schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radebeuler (12. Juli 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> schicke konas, da geht was! das verschiebbare ausfallende ist sicher eine gute lösung die kette zu spannen *(vorallem für disc-user), aber ich finde die optisch schönste variante ist immer noch mit einer white eno ex.*  zu erreichen. wie immer: meine meinung.
> bei dem softtail (schriftzug erinnert mich sehr an cherry cycles) frage ich mich, ob das ohne spanner funktioniert? moots bietet das YBB ja auch mit ss-ausfallern an und schon da hatte ich bedenken...
> grüße, 855



da ist was wares dran Ronald, das die White schick ist,aber mit ner eno ne Scheibe zu fahren (soll es ja mittlerweile auch als Disc Version geben) is och nich so toll, wechen der einstellerei etc.  


mfg
.
.
.
.


----------



## 855 (12. Juli 2004)

eno mit scheibe?  ich denk das wird schwierig! außerdem find ich scheibe eh nicht so doll und bei meinem projekt sind cantis sowieso pflicht  
zur haltbarkeit kann ich nicht so viel sagen, da mein bike noch nicht fährt, alle anderen eno-bikes hier im umland halten, sind aber eher keine alpenüberquerer respektive längs-bezwinger. meins wird ja auch ein mutti-fahrrad  
@steffi: viel glück bei deinen prüfungen! jetzt mach ich mich vom acker, ist ja schließlich eine gallerie hier...
855


----------



## whoa (13. Juli 2004)

Also geht's eigentlich nur mir so, oder muss fragt sich noch irgendwer: "Welche Drogen haben die Kona-Mannen genommen, als sie diese schlechte Kopie der Rohloff-Ausfaller an ihre Rahmen gebrutzelt haben?"

Aus welchem Kaugummiautomaten haben die denn ihr Ingenieurdiplom gezogen?
Das die Ausfaller bei starken Antritten am Berg (kommt beim Singlespeeden zum Glück ja nicht allzu oft vor ) durchrutschen, ist ja nun nicht wirklich verwunderlich dank der parallel zum Kraftfluss durch die Kette liegenden Achsverschiebung. Zudem sieht's irgendwie auch noch extrem grobschlächtig aus und nicht abschraubbare Cantibolzen an einem Bike mit Diskhalterung sind für mich sowieso das größte Verbrechen.
Uups, hab vergessen.. bin ja gar nicht mehr im Fertigmacher.. Sorry 

..also noch ein wenig zum Thema


----------



## manic (13. Juli 2004)

Muss ich euch einfach zeigen....

Mein neues/nächstes SSP-Rennerlein und NAchfolger des DeRosa....






hach wie hässlich.


----------



## m2000 (13. Juli 2004)

danke jetzt hab ich augenkrebs


----------



## itz (13. Juli 2004)

..... YES Glück gehabt, es geht auch ohne  ...
... und wäre es nicht gegangen dann hätte eben die Rundfeile ihre arbeit an den Ausfallern verrichten müssen!  

Cheers Chris

P.S: Es gab mal nen Trick wie man lose Gewindeinserts wieder fest bekommt, dumm nur dass er mir entfallen ist. Weiss da jemand was?! Sonst drehe ich noch durch bei dem Geräusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> ..... YES Glück gehabt, es geht auch ohne  ...
> ... und wäre es nicht gegangen dann hätte eben die Rundfeile ihre arbeit an den Ausfallern verrichten müssen!
> 
> Cheers Chris
> ...



also die gabel in dem bike schaut ein klein wenig mickrig aus...

seh ich das richtig, kettenspannung in vertikalen ausfallenden durch passende übersetzung? läuft bei meinerstadtschlampeon nen halbes jahr


----------



## Quantic (13. Juli 2004)

Hier mal wieder was aus der sparte "wäre beinahe auf dem Schrotthaufen gelandet"

mit den Tom Slick's und ner Übersetzung von 3:1   geht das ding ab wie'n Zäpfchen  

PS: Die Konas könnten mir gefallen  allerdings finde ich dass dem UNIT rot oder Orange besser steht.


----------



## TortureKing (13. Juli 2004)

WOW ... das nenn ich mal ne Kettenführung ....


----------



## phatlizard (14. Juli 2004)

Hawaii-Wochen bei McPhat

Kona Explosif 1996 mit neuer Lackierung - sehr schön ....


----------



## Schlammpaddler (14. Juli 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Hawaii-Wochen bei McPhat
> 
> Kona Explosif 1996 mit neuer Lackierung - sehr schön ....


Seeehr schööön!   
Ich meine das Roß sammt Reiter schon ein paarmal bei mir in der Gegend gesehen zu haben (aber Phaty saß nicht drauf. Den hätte ich sofort erkannt  )
Tummelt sich der Eigner von diesem bildschönen Rädchen auch unter den Forumsmitgliedern?

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## itz (14. Juli 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> also die gabel in dem bike schaut ein klein wenig mickrig aus...
> 
> seh ich das richtig, kettenspannung in vertikalen ausfallenden durch passende übersetzung? läuft bei meinerstadtschlampeon nen halbes jahr



Das mickrig aussehen kommt wohl vom fetten Steuerrohr ... ansich würde ich die Gabel nämlich gar nicht so mickrig einstufen ... ist ne olle (also noch eine schöne  ) Z1 !? Das ganze Rad sieht so uns so mickrig aus .... kommt wohl vom montierten DH Sofa 

Ansonsten siehst du was passend anbelangt richtig.

Cheers Chris

P.S: Schönes Kona schönes Balkonnetz ...


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Juli 2004)

itz schrieb:
			
		

> Das mickrig aussehen kommt wohl vom fetten Steuerrohr ... ansich würde ich die Gabel nämlich gar nicht so mickrig einstufen ... ist ne olle (also noch eine schöne  ) Z1 !? Das ganze Rad sieht so uns so mickrig aus .... kommt wohl vom montierten DH Sofa



stimmt, steuerrohr und sattel beherschen das bild... schaut fast aus als hätte klein-fahrrad mal in mami´s kleiderschrank gewühlt und verkleiden gespielt


----------



## gurkenfolie (14. Juli 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Hawaii-Wochen bei McPhat
> 
> Kona Explosif 1996 mit neuer Lackierung - sehr schön ....


----------



## m2000 (15. Juli 2004)

hatten wa den schon?


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2004)

m2000 schrieb:
			
		

> hatten wa den schon?



Ja mehrfach... aber immer wieder schön!   

Bald auch live in Deutschland zu sehen.

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (15. Juli 2004)

was koscht denn der, ich denke grade drüber nach, meine töchter müssen ja später mal nicht unbedingt studieren


----------



## phatlizard (15. Juli 2004)

m2000 schrieb:
			
		

> was koscht denn der, ich denke grade drüber nach, meine töchter müssen ja später mal nicht unbedingt studieren



Stimmt, die sollen reich heiraten! Wie meine Oma immer sagte: "Für nen armen Vater kannste nix - für nen armen Schwiegervater schon ...!"

Naja was handgefertigtes Titan aus Kanada eben so kostet ... in der US Preisliste steht er mit 2000 US$ drin ... das wäre dann beim momentanen Kurs eher ein Schnäppchen! Full Custom ist er bei dem Preis auch noch.


----------



## ottmar (15. Juli 2004)

kleiner Nachtrag zum MacHawaii (danke phaty  )


----------



## cerrotorre (16. Juli 2004)

meins


----------



## manic (16. Juli 2004)

Meins....

Ignoriert mal den Flaschenhalter bitte. Und die Kette wird auch nochanders auf Spannung gehalten demnächst....
Und andere Räder gibts auch nochund überhaupt....


----------



## kingmoe (16. Juli 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Meins....
> 
> Ignoriert mal den Flaschenhalter bitte. Und die Kette wird auch nochanders auf Spannung gehalten demnächst....
> Und andere Räder gibts auch nochund überhaupt....



Wie bremst es sich mit den Devil-Hebeln und V-Brakes?!


----------



## manic (17. Juli 2004)

Ganz oirdentlich. Könnte aber noch ein klein wneig bissiger sein.

Hinten bremst es halt gar nicht, da der Hinterbau die BElastung nicxht mag und ausenandergeht, wenn man die Bremsen zieht, Aber ich war schon verdammt dankbar nach ein paar Versuchen irgendne Bremse gefunden zu haben, die an dem schiefen Ding gepasst hat. Von diversen Cantis über AVid V-Brakes hat da nix gepasst.

Die Devils sind echt schön gemacht. Habe ich glaube mal im Frühjahr bei ideren Ausverkauf wegen Umenennung erworben. Nur leider gabs da die passende Devil Bramse nicht mehr´....


----------



## Beelzebub (18. Juli 2004)

ganz frisches bild von meiner Chantal aus meinem Bretagneurlaub vor ner woche.
ganz im madbull-style geknipst


----------



## gbm31 (21. Juli 2004)

und schon wieder ich...

hab mein altes 91er univega wiederbekommen   , die horst rings sind auch gekommen, also alles wieder umgebaut...









die übersetzung ist auf 34:14 gestiegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (23. Juli 2004)

Nicht das hässlichste Rennrad der Welt, aber verdammt nah dran.


----------



## Spezialistz (23. Juli 2004)

das ist aber schon verdammt häßlich...


----------



## m2000 (23. Juli 2004)

und sehr geschmackvoll in pose gesetzt


----------



## manic (23. Juli 2004)

Na ja, überall anders war schon sackdunkel. so einkriegerdenkmal ist auch nicht gerade das, wasich normalerweise nehmen würde als Hintergrund.


----------



## m2000 (23. Juli 2004)

du darfst ab sofort den titel : DER LERNENDE in deiner signatur tragen      wennsde magst *gg*


----------



## gbm31 (23. Juli 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das hässlichste Rennrad der Welt, aber verdammt nah dran.



naja, wenn jetzt noch michelin-grüne reifen draufkommen, könnts schon werden...

btw: 

korrektur: der univega ist vieleicht sogar aus dem ersten univegajahr in D, 1990... 
finde leider weder die rechnung noch im inet was... (und die "bike"ausgaben aus den jahren hab ich nicht mehr)

wann gabs denn zum letzten mal die rs mag20 und dx-daumenschalthebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (23. Juli 2004)

Die Idee dazu ist inzwischen 48 Stunden alt, das Bike in der Form (und meine erste Fahrt auf einem Rennrad überhaupt!) 24 Stunden, und die erste Geländefahrt hat es auch schon hinter sich. Und was soll ich sagen - GEIL! Unglaublich, mit 6 Bar und 40 Sachen in Unterlenkerposition über Feld-, Wald- und Schotterwege zu fliegen...      Seit gestern versteh ich die Crosser...






Der Rahmen ist ein Raleigh "Flyer" (Aufkleber habe ich gestern entfernt), der muss sicher 20 Jahre alt sein. Aus damals wohl noch hochaktuellem "Hi-Tensile 18-23 Controled Carbon Cycle Tubing" Steel. Wiegt ungefähr 10kg. Und das Beste: Gekostet hat es mich gar nichts - Rahmen und alle Teile haben auf dem Dachboden und in allen möglichen Teilekisten nur darauf gewartet zusammengebaut zu werden...
Die Naben sind übrigens auch weiß (Sansin Olé)!

Ach ja: Wer weiß, wie ich den Schraubkranz runter kriege und wo ich ein fixes Ritzel dafür bekomme?


----------



## singlestoph (25. Juli 2004)

mein neues


----------



## Holland (25. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: Wer weiß, wie ich den Schraubkranz runter kriege und wo ich ein fixes Ritzel dafür bekomme?



Wohl nur mit dem entsprechenden Abzieher. Ich würde mal bei einem alteingesessenen Radladen anfragen. Mit Fixie oder Freilauf wird die Kettenlinie aber hinüber sein. Müsstest daher die Achse umbauen und das Rad neu einspeichen...


----------



## lelebebbel (25. Juli 2004)

je nach schraubkranz geht das doch recht einfach - mit 2 kettenpeitschein! eine um eins der grösseren ritzel zum festhalten, die andere dreht linksrum (und mit einem astronomischen drehmoment) am kleinsten ritzel - so kenn ichs jedenfalls.
vielleicht denke ich da aber auch grad an eine andere art von kassette als ihr, keine ahnung. ich bin jung und unwissend.


----------



## Snapcase (26. Juli 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues



Extraschick! Vielleicht würde eine schwarze Sattelstütze und ein schwarzer Flite *noch* besser passen, aber der Rest ist ziemlich genau so, wie ich mir einen Singlespeed-Crosser vorstelle.

Snapcase


----------



## phatlizard (26. Juli 2004)

Snapcase schrieb:
			
		

> Extraschick! Vielleicht würde eine schwarze Sattelstütze und ein schwarzer Flite *noch* besser passen



WIE BITTE??????

Silber ist ja nun mal das geilste was man einem weissen Rahmen antun kann - sonst kann man sich ja gleich ein On-One kaufen

 

phaty


----------



## Snapcase (26. Juli 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> WIE BITTE??????
> 
> Silber ist ja nun mal das geilste was man einem weissen Rahmen antun kann - sonst kann man sich ja gleich ein On-One kaufen
> 
> ...



Na, dann müsstest du aber auch eine Rüge für den schwarzen Vorbau, die schwarzen Naben und das ganze andere nicht-polierte Zeug aussprechen! 

Ich find's halt schicker, wenn entweder alle Anbauteile schwarz *oder* poliert sind  letzteres finde ich sogar noch besser, aber man kriegt ja kaum noch silberne/polierte Teile von ansprechender Gestalt. Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache.

Ein On-One würde ich tatsächlich vielleicht kaufen, denn es ist recht preiswert   und mir gefällt sogar das sonderbare Blau.

Nur meine 2 Prozent
Snapcase


----------



## singlestoph (27. Juli 2004)

silbrigestützen haben einen Vorteil:

man sieht die Kratzer weniger die's gibt wenn man das rad irgendwo an ne Kante lehnt.

Bilder in grösserer Auflösung gibts auf meiner Homepage
(und auch ein Bericht von meinen Athen Abenteuern vom mai)

www.singlespeed.ch


----------



## johnny.winter (27. Juli 2004)

Das Spot ist ein ganz feines Rad. 
Auch mir würden schwarze Parts besser gefallen, da schwarz+weiß=Kontrast. Schwarz+silber=???   
Aber natürlich ist das Geschmackssache.
Gibt es Spot eigentlich nur über den direkten Weg, oder wird die Marke auch von Shops vertrieben?


----------



## m2000 (27. Juli 2004)

only in canada, oder halt über unseren phatty 
mfg klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (27. Juli 2004)

Holland schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl nur mit dem entsprechenden Abzieher. Ich würde mal bei einem alteingesessenen Radladen anfragen. Mit Fixie oder Freilauf wird die Kettenlinie aber hinüber sein. Müsstest daher die Achse umbauen und das Rad neu einspeichen...





			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> je nach schraubkranz geht das doch recht einfach - mit 2 kettenpeitschein! eine um eins der grösseren ritzel zum festhalten, die andere dreht linksrum (und mit einem astronomischen drehmoment) am kleinsten ritzel - so kenn ichs jedenfalls.
> vielleicht denke ich da aber auch grad an eine andere art von kassette als ihr, keine ahnung. ich bin jung und unwissend.


Danke für die Tips! Ich habe ihn mittlerweile ab. Da ich keinen Radladen in der Nähe habe, dem ich zutraue, erstens das Tool zu haben und zweitens damit richtig umgehen zu können, habe ich mich selbst daran versucht.
Hier meine Odyssee "Runter mit dem Schraubkranz":

Als Erstes: Umfeilen eines abgenudelten HG-Kassetten-Lockring-abnehmers (der den richtigen Durchmesser hat). Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich die vier Zapfen dann auch perfekt modelliert, eine halbe Sekunde später waren die auch schon weggebrochen - schei$$WEICHES Material...  
Dann der Tip von [email protected] (two2one), die Ritzel abzunehmen und dann den Freilauf in den Schraubstock zu spannen und so abzudrehen. Das Entfernen der Ritzel mit zwei Kettenpeitschen gestaltete sich dann auch genau so, wie lelebebbel angekündigt hatte: Astonomisches Drehmoment!   Mit zwei sehr langen Kettenpeitschen und 10-fach gefalteten Handtüchern zum Schutz der Hände gerade noch machbar...
Das Einspannen in meinen (relativ kleinen Tisch-) Schraubstock konnte den Freilauf allerdings dann überhaupt nicht imponieren: Trotz Hammerschlägen zum festmöglichsten Anknallen der Backen des Stocks drehte sich das massive Teil immer noch!!! 
Nächste Idee: Einsägen einer tiefen Rille durch das ganze Teil hindurch. Also ran mit meiner wirklich guten Stahlsäge mit Bimetallblatt (damit säge ich sonst Rohlinge aus Messerstahl aus, auch schon aus gehärtetem!). Keine Chance, ich merkte nach einigen Versuchen gleich, dass die Zähne nicht fassen würden...  
Von [email protected] kam dann der weitere Tip, doch den Freilauf auseinanderzubauen - auf dem fixen Innenteil würde mein Schraubstock schon fassen. 
Das gestaltete sich leider auch nicht so einfach: Die Stahl-"Verschlusskappe" des Freilaufs (übrigens ein Suntour) hatte nur zwei Löcher. Noch am besten passte ein alter Campagnolo-Innenlagerschlüssel, dessen Zapfen aber immer noch einen Millimeter zu weit auseinander lagen. Also wieder die Feile gezückt und die ein wenig nach außen hin abgefeilt. 
Er passte dann - trotzdem bewegte sich die Kappe nicht! Gott sei Dank kam ich dann auf die Idee, es mal andersherum zu versuchen (mit dem Uhrzeigersinn), was dann auch klappte...
Nun musste ich nur noch das äußere Teil abnehmen, die zig Kügelchen auffangen, die zwei Sperrklingen samt Feder abnehmen und konnte das Teil in meinen Schraubstock einspannen und abdrehen...  

Und das Unglaubliche nach all der Quälerei, die der Freilauf ertragen musste: Der funktioniert immer noch wie am ersten Tag!    DAS war noch Qualität früher...

Zur Kettenlinie: Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meinem schon recht kurzen BB-UN 52 Innenlager hinkomme, wenn ich das Blatt nach innen montiere und noch so viel BSA-Innenlager-Sicherungsringe wie möglich als Spacer auf den Schraubkranz setze...


----------



## Snapcase (27. Juli 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> silbrigestützen haben einen Vorteil:
> 
> man sieht die Kratzer weniger die's gibt wenn man das rad irgendwo an ne Kante lehnt.



Da hast du natürlich Recht; die Kratzer, die beim Verstellen der Stütze entstehen, sieht man auch nicht so. Außerdem finde ich Silber auch irgendwie eleganter und "rennradiger", besonders an schlanken Stahlrahmen. 

Snapcase


----------



## singlestoph (27. Juli 2004)

Die Kurbel ist ja auch silbrig dort ists noch krasser mit kratzern vom treppe raufschleppen und blankpolierten stellen von Schuhen/überschuhen.
gefärbte Kurbeln sehen leider meistens sehr bald hässlich aus wenn man das rad auch fährt.
mit dieser kurbel bin ich vorher schon ca 1.5jahre kurier gefahren sie hat kratzer und die beschriftung ist weg aber man sieht nichts davon von weiter weg

stoph


----------



## phattyred (28. Juli 2004)

ist das eigentlich ne galerie?
oder vielleicht doch ne laberspamdingsbumsdablablablagelegenheit...

ja ich weiß, dass von mir...


----------



## madbull (30. Juli 2004)

'ne Galerie! Aber halt im Spam-Forum Nr.1 der IBC...    

Aber back to topic:

UPDATE: 

Fixes Hinterrad aus ProMax-Disc-VR-Nabe (Nabenkörper, Kugeln (10 kleine!  ), Dichtungen) . Innenleben aus einer alten DuraAce-HR-Nabe (Spacer, Kontermuttern) und einer alten Exage-HR-Nabe (Schraubachse, Konen). Ritzel 18er DX, nach ewigem nervenaufreibenden Gefeile und Probiere endlich taumelfrei. Kettenlinie auf 1mm genau perfekt. 







Lenker und Bremshebel. Jetzt erst ist es eine wirkliche, geile Feld-, Wald- und Schotterwegrakete! Geniales Lenkgefühl - und die Bremskraft ist mit dem Avid-V-Brake-Hebel enorm. Genau richtig für eine "Notbremse"...  
Und der ultrakurze Bowdenzug ist ja wohl sowas von geil...  





Ach - keine Angst: Die Griffe waren einfach nur die einzigen, die ich noch hatte - da kommen noch andere dran...  Und ein weiß-silberner Sattel ist auch schon unterwegs...  Und einen längeren und tieferen Vorbau brauche ich auch noch, und ein gerader Lenker mit hoher Kröpfung wäre mir auch lieber...

Und bevor noch jemand denkt, er habe einen Knick in der Linse: JA, es IST ein 26''-Hinterrad! Mit einem 26x1.5 WTB SLICKASAURUS Reifen...

Mehr Bilder des Bikes (auch noch mit Rennlenker) HIER.

*EDIT*  Verdammt - Nein! - da MUSS ein Dropbar ran!!!!


----------



## Steinhummer (30. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt - Nein! - da MUSS ein Dropbar ran!!!!



 

Wie siehts denn mit der Schräglagenfreiheit aus? Eher bescheiden, oder? Davor hab ich beim Fixie am meisten Schiss...

St.


----------



## madbull (30. Juli 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts denn mit der Schräglagenfreiheit aus? Eher bescheiden, oder? Davor hab ich beim Fixie am meisten Schiss...


Jaaa - da sprichst du ja tatsächlich meine größte Sorge vor Einbau des 26''-Laufrades an...  
Sie IST bescheiden, klar. Obwohl ich eine 165er und eine 170er Kurbel montiert habe. Und auf meiner ersten Fahrt durchs Gelände gestern hatte ich auch zwei oder drei Mal Bodenkontakt (da allerdings noch mit dem Käfig der Shimano 323 Kombipedale), erstaunlicherweise aber alle beim Runterrollen von kleinen Stufen/Kantsteinen (So was sollte man droppen können mit einem Fix  )...
Der WTB Slickasaurus Reifen ist Gott sei Dank recht hoch (38mm gegen 32mm Breite), das hebt das Rad auch wieder ein wenig an. Und vorne soll auch noch ein etwas dickerer Reifen rauf, vielleicht ein 32er Marathon.

Ich würde sagen, ich kann mit der etwas geringeren Bodenfreiheit gut leben, man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Und es gibt auch Kurventechniken mit aufrechtem Bike, die ziemlich gut funktionieren...

Kann aber auch gut sein, dass ich, sobald Zeit, Lust und Geld da ist, die Nabe (apropos: Hätte ich überhaupt IRGENDWO eine 126mm Fixed-Nabe kaufen können?) in eine 28''-Felge einspeiche...

Übrigens: Das 28''-LR vorher hatte mit 25er Reifen einen Durchmesser von 68cm (rein rechnerisch: 672mm), dieses jetzt hat 64cm (rein rechnerisch: 635mm). Das Tretlager ist also durch den Umbau nur gut 1cm abgesunken! Das kriege ich mit einem dickeren Reifen vorne fast wieder hin...  Ist jetzt btw ca. 263mm, gerade nachgemessen...


----------



## Steinhummer (31. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt auch Kurventechniken mit aufrechtem Bike, die ziemlich gut funktionieren...



Bei drehenden Kurbeln? Mach mich schlau!

St.


----------



## madbull (31. Juli 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei drehenden Kurbeln? Mach mich schlau!


Oh Mann - das hatte ich befürchtet...    Ist schwer zu erklären...

Ich "brauche" es in zwei Situationen: 
- Mit dem Citybike mit viel (also über 20 oder 30 kg) Gewicht auf dem Gepäckträger (da sind große Schräglagen nicht wirklich zu empfehlen);
- Mit Reifen à la Big Jim, deren Stollenoberflächen (wie bei Motocrossreifen) einen größeren Radius haben als der Reifen selbst. Solche Reifen (die ich liebe - ich fahre keine anderen!) haben schon ab relativ geringen Schräglagen eine Art "Kipppunkt", wenn der Reifen über die äußersten Stollen wegkippt. Kein großes Ding eigentlich, aber wenn man nicht daran gewöhnt ist, kann man ganz schnell wegschmieren (weiß ich von einigen Fällen).

Vieleicht erkläre ich am Besten sowas wie den "Extremfall": 
Körpergewicht extrem nach unten und ins Kurveninnere verlagern (also in die Knie und mit dem Körper in Richtung Kurvenmittelpunkt) und gleichzeitig das Bike gerade (also ohne bzw. mit wenig Schräglage) halten (dadurch drückt man es irgendwie auch gleichzeitg in den Boden, da man ja seinen Schwerpunkt möglichst tief legt). Man merkt dabei geradezu den Widerstand, den das Bike einem entgegensetzt. Und man kommt ohne zu rutschen schnell durch die Kurve - warum auch immer. Man merkt richtig, wie das Laufrad seitlich belastet wird und wie sich die Stollen in den Boden krallen...  Vielleicht, weil durch das aufrechte Bike ALLE Stollen noch Bodenkontakt haben, nicht nur die seitlichen...!

Diese "Technik" ist bei mir einfach intuitiv entstanden, keine Ahnung, ob es so etwas irgendwo schon gibt oder nicht...  Und vielleicht klappt es auch nicht bei allen Reifen(arten)...

Aaaaber: Mit drehenden Kurbeln (und ohne Stollen  ) habe ich es ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht probiert - könnte anfangs ziemlich schwierig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snapcase (1. August 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Obwohl ich eine 165er und eine 170er Kurbel montiert habe.



Hast du verschieden lange Beine?



			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Hätte ich überhaupt IRGENDWO eine 126mm Fixed-Nabe kaufen können? [...]



Ja, wenn du viel Geld hättest ausgeben wollen, hätte Phil Wood dir eine gedrechselt. 

Du kannst aber auch einfach eine Bahn-Nabe für 120 mm Hinterbaubreite nehmen und die durch Einsetzen einiger Scheiben anpassen; ich habe das mit einer alten Dura-Ace-Track-Nabe so gemacht. Dazu müsstest du wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Achse tauschen  und wenn doch, findet sich schnell und billig ein längerer Ersatz, z. B. aus einer alten Rennrad-Nabe. Allerdings geht das natürlich nur bei den klassischen Modellen mit Konuslagern und austauschbarer Achse. Außerdem unterscheiden sich die Gewinde der Campa- und Shimano-kompatiblen Achsen, wobei das weiter verbreitete Shimano-Maß die besseren Möglichkeiten für derartige Umbauten bietet.

Grüße
Snapcase


----------



## m(A)ui (1. August 2004)

schönes fixie:





maui


----------



## Steinhummer (1. August 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Körpergewicht extrem nach unten und ins Kurveninnere verlagern (also in die Knie und mit dem Körper in Richtung Kurvenmittelpunkt) und gleichzeitig das Bike gerade (also ohne bzw. mit wenig Schräglage) halten (dadurch drückt man es irgendwie auch gleichzeitg in den Boden, da man ja seinen Schwerpunkt möglichst tief legt)....keine Ahnung, ob es so etwas irgendwo schon gibt oder nicht...



You, gibts schon; man nennt es Hand-off, gern zu beobachten bei Motorradrennfahrern.  




			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaber: Mit drehenden Kurbeln (und ohne Stollen  ) habe ich es ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht probiert - könnte anfangs ziemlich schwierig werden...



Das fürchte ich auch.  

Schade, und ich hab schon gehofft, jetzt wär alles klar... Aber so komm ich um ne Selbsterfahrung wohl nicht rum.

Aber danke für den versuch!

St.


----------



## SpecialAgent (2. August 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Diese "Technik" ist bei mir einfach intuitiv entstanden, keine Ahnung, ob es so etwas irgendwo schon gibt oder nicht...  Und vielleicht klappt es auch nicht bei allen Reifen(arten)...
> (...)



Bei deiner "Technik" muss ich spontan ans Motorrad fahren denken, da gibt es auch 3 verschiedene Techniken. Einmal das "normale" reinlegen in die kurve. Also Mopped und fahren "liegen" in der kurve. Dann gibts das "Drücken", dabei bleibt der Fahrer aufrecht und drückt das Bike in die Schräglage. Die dritte Technik die deiner entsprechen dürfte ist das Hängen, dabei hängt sich der Fahrer in die Kurve und zieht das Bike entgegen der Fliehkraft und zieht so um die Kurve. Dies funktioniert aber nur bei sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten.

[EDIT]
Ja bei meinem Pegel habe ich obige Antwort doch schon glat überlesen, daher is ja mein Posting ja schon überflüssig   . Danke whoa das du meine Postings immer nachkontrollierst 

Ach von welchem Training redest du eigentlich? Zählt fressen, fi**** und saufen auch dazu? Wenn ja, dann bin ich ganz vorne mit dabei 
[/EDIT]


----------



## whoa (2. August 2004)

Nehmt es ihm nicht übel, er übt dermaßen eifrig für die WM, dass er bei einem durchschnittlichem Pegel jenseits der 2 Promille nicht weiß worum es geht.  
fixedis****ed
whoa


----------



## ZeFlo (2. August 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> You, gibts schon; man nennt es Hand-off, gern zu beobachten bei Motorradrennfahrern.  ...


 ... naja hand-off hab ich beim fmx ja schon öfter gesehen 
 aber beim motogp 

 [schei$$klugmode] hang off [/schei$$klugmode]

 und sieht so aus 






 die hangen alle gaaanz schön off 

 OTflo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (2. August 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> und sieht so aus


das möcht ich mal auf'm fixed sehen


----------



## SpecialAgent (2. August 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> das möcht ich mal auf'm fixed sehen


Ich auch, kann mir nicht vorstellen das man dabei weiter radeln kann ohne sich die Beine zu brechen...


----------



## m2000 (3. August 2004)

so hier mal en update von meiner kleinen, fahr jetzt doch ne eno excentric, war sinnvoller als den rahmen umzuschweissen...


----------



## johnny.winter (5. August 2004)

Das Rad: na ja...  
Aber der Spruch ist doch ganz nett.


----------



## Bateman (6. August 2004)

so, endlich isses fertig...

Ein grosses Danke schön an Alti, der mit seinem handwerklichen Geschick das gute Stück aufgebaut hat...

Nur 2 Sachen stören noch...
der Lenker passt erstens nicht zu dem übrigen Silber, und ausserdem isser zu schmal, denke da kommt ein Syntace Lowrider drauf...

und das andere is die Montage des Kettenvlatts an der Kurbel...da muss ncoh was schönes drüber...

vielleicht bringt Jessica ja nen schönen Spot Bash guard mit nach Berlin...

erstens Fazit nach 30 min fahren, sehr geil...

morgen kommt der grosse Moment der ersten echten Ausfahrt...

hier ein paar Bilder...




















  

Bateman

PS: "Chassis made by IF Boston" is das net geil...


----------



## Keili (7. August 2004)

Ein Traum!! und erst der Sattel  

Keili (der gerade sein Rad Hauptstadtfein macht)


----------



## 855 (7. August 2004)

schönes rad erik, wirklich!
die kurbel bitte so lassen, biiiiiiiiiiiiiitte!
ich finde nur es ist ein wenig viel silber geworden...
855, wegduck


----------



## BommelMaster (7. August 2004)

da gehört doch noch ne schöne gabel rein, die rote passt da irgendwie net, find ich

außerdem würd ich einen easton lenker reintun, der is irgendwie exclusiver

und seh ich das richtig - white eno UND ein einstellbares BB ? das is sozusagen doppelt gemoppelt und enspricht m.M. nach nicht dem Sinn von SS (geringste Technik)

ansonsten super schönes rad, insbesondere die bremsen und die kurbeln aumen:


----------



## Keili (7. August 2004)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist da ne normale White ohne Excenter.


----------



## peppaman (7. August 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde nur es ist ein wenig viel silber geworden...
> 855, wegduck




na, wer sein bike in gold aufwiegt, kann es doch auch gleich versilbern
muuuuhaahhh  


hey bateman:
megaarespekt und glückwunsch zu dieser titanharten sahnetorte!!  


gib doch mal ein feedback, wenn sich dein popometer zum feeling des sattels geäussert hat.
den find´ich nämlich ooch seeehrrr  leckkerrr  


goilomat
gruß
peppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (7. August 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> da gehört doch noch ne schöne gabel rein, die rote passt da irgendwie net, find ich
> 
> außerdem würd ich einen easton lenker reintun, der is irgendwie exclusiver
> 
> und seh ich das richtig - white eno UND ein einstellbares BB ? das is sozusagen doppelt gemoppelt und enspricht m.M. nach nicht dem Sinn von SS (geringste Technik)



... seufz ... umpf ... seufz ... ach ja ...


----------



## phatlizard (7. August 2004)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist da ne normale White ohne Excenter.



Wobei ich bei einem Phil Wood Bike ja auf was gaaaaaanz anderes tippen würde ...!


----------



## BommelMaster (7. August 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ... seufz ... umpf ... seufz ... ach ja ...




...ne da bitte hör auf zu seufzen, da fließen auch bei mir gleich die tränen(wasn los eigentlich ? )


----------



## peppaman (7. August 2004)

freitag ab 4h:

"ssp-philosophie-slam-one-on-one"  (nennen wir es frühschoppen) im generator: ein kleiner abgetrennter boxring, 
die härtetste (reinste?) philisophie gewinnt.
ob durch applausometer oder, wenn einer der opponenten keine spucke hat,  müssen wir noch ausknobeln.


perfektes training für die nächste retro-ausstellung auf der ifma  


pimptastic
peppa


----------



## phatlizard (7. August 2004)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> "ssp-philosophie-slam-one-on-one"  (nennen wir es frühschoppen) im generator: ein kleiner abgetrennter boxring,
> die härtetste philisophie gewinnt.



Dazu braucht man nur das phateste Ego am Platze ... und wir wissen ja alle wer das hat ... !

Ich hab da noch ein paar alternative Fotos aus Erik's Keller.

Und ja Erik ich werd dafür sorgen, dass Du einen Spot Guard in Silber bekommst - das ist ja optisch untragbar

Das geht ja mal garnicht

phaty


----------



## ZeFlo (7. August 2004)

@ bateman  *schmelz* ist der schön. gabel harmoniert perfekt , flach/breit/silber polliert, da fällt mit noch salsa pro moto in 660/11° ein aus dieser fränkischen ritchey quelle. easton hat doch jeder heinz  

 versuchs ev. mit 'nem kürzeren innenlager, von t.a. gibts sowas in schön und voll verstellbar runter bis 103mm, da sollte dann das kb nach aussen kommen.

      und der trick mit der eno UND dem ebb ist ja der helle wahnsinn, ein höhenverstellbares fahrwerk  kann man endlich das fahrwerk der strecke anpassen -> innenlager mit ebb nach oben, rahmen wird abgesenkt et vice versa  und die kettenspannung macht die eno ...














      technikverliebt
      flo


----------



## phatlizard (7. August 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> gabel harmoniert perfekt



Nein!   

Aber auch Danke von mir für den Salsa Tip (alte Rechtschreibung!) ich such ja auch verzweifelt Zeugs für mein "all that shines is silver"-bike!

phaty


----------



## manic (7. August 2004)

*SChnief* Ist das schön! Jetzt kann ich wieder tagelang nicht schlöafen....



UNd erzähl mal wie der Sattel so vom Popometer her ist. Da zahne ich auch schon ne Weile dran und schrecke dann immer wieder zurück.


----------



## madbull (7. August 2004)

'Ne geilere Kombi als Thomson-Vorbau mit Salsa Pro Moto gibt es IMHO nicht -
 sowohl optisch als auch haptisch und was das Fahrverhalten angeht.
 Allerdings könntest du in Deutschland Schwierigkeiten haben, ihn in 11° zu bekommen - Cosmic hat ihn jedenfalls nicht. 
Bin allerdings extrem zufrieden mit den 5°, scheinen recht viel 5° zu sein - passt jedenfalls perfekt...

Außerdem - überleg mal: 6 6 0 mm !!  
Ich sag dir - was Besseres kann dir für Singlespeed gar nicht passieren...  
Meine erste Fahrt mit dem Lenker hat ein parkendes Auto seinen Seitenspiegel gekostet...

Wenn du dir den Lenker holst, besorg am besten auch gleich vernünftige Griffe! 
Mein Tip: Salsa Juegos de Fuegos Lock on Grips - passen auch noch perfekt zum Lenker. 
Und fahren sich super - sehr angenehme, leicht bauchige Form, recht dünn aber nicht zu hart.

Hier mal ein Bild des Traumpaares, zwar in Schwarz, aber ihr habt doch bestimmt ein wenig Fantasie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (7. August 2004)

Mahlzeit, komme gerade von ner grossen Oberpfalz-Franken Tur zurück auf der der Phil Wood eingeweiht wurde...zum Glück hat der besser durchgehalten als ich, musste leider nach 6h abbrechen, war dem Kotzen nahe...

der Sattel is sehr geil, hart aber ich find ihn klasse, ich fahr den schon seit etwa 4 Monaten am Blizzard und fühl mich pudelwohl, aber qualitätsmässig...naja...der am Bizzard is prima von Bezug her, aber da hat sich jetzt die kupferfarbene BEschichtung mit der Skala am GEstell gelöst, is abgebröckelt, aber der der am PW drauf is hat keine schöne Verarbeitung am Lederbezug und die BEschichtung unten is schon bei der Montage abgebröckelt...schon ein Witz, aber optisch für mich trotzdem der geilste Sattel...und für mich ausreichend bequem, auch bei ner 6 Stunden Tour heute..

ausserdem, wie kommt ihr eigentlich drauf dass das ne White Nabe  is ??? 

Das ist ein wunderschöner, dazugehörender und mitgelieferter Phil Wood Nabensatz, nur das Ritzel is White...

@floibex
das mit dem kürzeren Innenlager wär ne Idee, mal überlegen...

und danke für das Lob, ich bin auch ganz verliebt...

vor allem in die Gabel...  

Bateman


----------



## Bateman (7. August 2004)

@madbull
der Lenker sieht cool aus,s timmt, aber meine guten Moosgummigriffe bleiben...da bin ich eigen...  

Bateman

edit:

hier nochmal ein Bild von der Nabe


----------



## kingmoe (7. August 2004)

Nach all dem schönen (!) Edelstoff hier mal wieder was Rusitkales:
Mein altes Zaskar, das nach der heutigen Tour definitiv meinen bisherigen Lieblings-Singlespeeder (GT-Stahl) abgelöst hat ;-) Allerdings ist es bretthart, da bringen auch die 2.25er Fast Fred fast nichts. Und mehr geht nicht durch die U-Brake hinten. Dafür ist es echt schnell - wenn meine schlappen Beine das Tempo nur mitdrehen könnten  
Das einzige "farbige" Teil ist übrigens der goldene Pfeil auf dem alten 105er Schaltwerk.

Ach ja, das soll kein Classic-SSP sein. Mir ist klar, dass z.B. der Lenker (Titec Hellbent, geschmeidige 64cm breit) nicht gerade mit dem Rest harmoniert. Aber er fährt sich einfach klasse    Und es gilt ja eh Regel Nummer 1

Es kommt noch ein H2O dran und der Sattel (Marin Titanium) wird noch neu bezogen. Sollte bis Berlin hoffentlich erledigt sein.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (7. August 2004)

Bateman   

Das Piss off ist unter den ersten fünf der Best off   

Grandios


----------



## JJT (7. August 2004)

@Bateman: WOW!!!


----------



## TortureKing (7. August 2004)

jo ... durfte heute der ersten Ausfahrt beiwohnen ...... selten so ein schönes Rad gesehen .... obgleich die Sattelstange ca 60 cm hoch ist  

..... wunderschönes Bike Eric ... aber ich wiederhole mich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HoHo (7. August 2004)

Hi Eric,

" der Stoff aus dem die (feuchten) Träume sind, der absolute Hammer.

   

Grüße HoHo


----------



## tripletschiee (10. August 2004)

ein klassiker als stadtrad aufgebaut:

raleigh technium 'peak'











das zweite ritzel ist nur zur führung da! hab noch keine zeit gehabt, mir bessere aus einem alublech zu schneiden!

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## Horst Link (11. August 2004)

Die Gang kommt gerade von ner Jungfernfahrt wieder. Horst proudly presents Swontes Salsa Team im extrem krassen Gelände. Enjoy!


----------



## JJT (12. August 2004)

Mein spielzeug..
















Bis naechste Woche!!


----------



## itz (13. August 2004)

Hey JJ,

Du bist ja gar kein Dutchie ... du bist ja ein Boonie  

Immer wieder schön anzuschauen   

Cheers Chris


----------



## 855 (13. August 2004)

Ibis Mojo "Berlin"  
gerade noch fertig geworden, puh...
855


----------



## ZeFlo (13. August 2004)

... kommerz vom herrn fischer mit bontrager starrgabel 






 ciao
 flo


----------



## lelebebbel (13. August 2004)

bwuahhh da schüttelts mich. sieht ja SCHAUDERHAFT aus das teil!
technisch so wie optisch für mich genau das gegenteil eines guten bikes.

herr fisher, setzen, 6!


----------



## Steinhummer (13. August 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> Ibis Mojo "Berlin"
> gerade noch fertig geworden, puh...


 Arbeite grad noch dran, wird aber auch fertig   Meins spielt allerdings mehr so in der Junkyard-Kategorie.

Faxen-Rahmen, mein erstes Bauxit, für 100 Eusen. Und dann mal sehen, was die Kisten so hergeben. Und nein, die Stützräder sollen nicht mit dran,

And here comes the pictures

St.


----------



## Steinhummer (13. August 2004)

(2. Versuch mit den Bildern...)

Gabel lag noch rum, billige Gummifederung. Tja und hier noch ne vernudelte Kassette, gleich mal aufgeflext. Ritzel aufgeschoben & gemessen. Gleich kommt Horst Core...

St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (13. August 2004)

Bisschen tricky: Ein Horst-Ring mehr machts etwas zu breit und ich befürchte, dass die Abschlussmutter nicht genug greift. Nehme also ne Plaste-Ring aus der Kassette (den ich aber noch gen Ritzel versetzte, weil so siehts ja sch... aus).

Schaltwerk dran, Kette durchgefädelt und über olle LX-Kurbeln gelegt, gekürzt, gefahren! Was soll ich sagen: Sehr schön, gut zum faxen machen, sehr griffig mit dem Downhill-lenker von Point in bester H2O-Rohr-Qualität. Wiegt auch nur 12 kg   - ohne Bremsen!

Berlin kann kommen!!!!

St.


----------



## Horst Link (13. August 2004)

@Ronald: Hey - endlich rollts   Wo haste denn die Gabel her? Die ist ja mal schnuckelig...

Aufbau ist zwar ganz schön syncrossig - aber wen kümmerts. Finde auch kleine Kettenblätter in Verbindung mit großen Rahmen eher bescheiden - aber das harte Dresdner Gelände forderts wohl.

@Pitt: ein schönes Stilleben hast du da arangiert. Da stimmt einfach alles. Von der Proportion, über die Komposition bis zum Detail (Fun, Fun, Fun works he)   

Ein Meine Berufsehre forderts: Warum tauschste denn den Kunststoffring nicht gegen einen 3mm Spacer?


----------



## Steinhummer (13. August 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> @Pitt: ein schönes Stilleben hast du da arangiert. Da stimmt einfach alles. Von der Proportion, über die Komposition bis zum Detail (Fun, Fun, Fun works he)



Hör ich da so ein bisschen Neid raus?   Immerhin hab ich die Stützräder (siehe Kisten) und die SKS-Vollschutzbleche weggelassen (dito Kisten)   Tja, mal sehen, ob der Billig-Spaß wirklich arbeitet. Das froschvaginalgrün find ich jedenfalls geil!



			
				Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Warum tauschste denn den Kunststoffring nicht gegen einen 3mm Spacer?



Wie gesagt, dachte, dann packen weniger Gewindegänge. Ich werds gleich morgen richten, Herr! Und danke nochmal!

St.


----------



## cibi (14. August 2004)

Steini,alter Hardcore - Schrauber,geiles Teil,schon probegefahren...  

@ ONKEL HORST :

Bitte,bitte ein paar von den schnuckeligen Core-Verpackungen mitbringen...
...und natürlich jede Menge Original Horst Chainstay Aufkleber   

Have fun
cibi


----------



## 855 (14. August 2004)

@horst: gabel ist von vicious cycles usa und lässt sich recht gut über sorted cycles london beziehen. warum die allerdings ausfaller von einer gebogenen gabel dranmachen und was die ösen da suchen wissen wohl nur die amis selber  
der aufbau ist recht altlasten-lastig  , ich bin mit dem syncros-kram "groß" geworden, das kriegste nicht mehr raus. ein bike voll teurem titan-kram habe ich ja auch noch, muß ja auch nicht alles gleich sein. die turbine mit "blutrinne" in schwarz zählt für mich nach wie vor zu den schönsten kurbeln ever und der 900er kram passt auch ganz gut; finde ich.
die übersetzung war von anfang an fix, vorne war max. 36 drin und hinten kleinstes eno-ritzel mit 16-passt eigentlich ganz gut. soll mich ja auch nur entspannt von A nach B bringen und schön aussehen. auch wenn bisher viele nur gemeckert haben (gabel zu dünn, da muß titan dran, 150er vorbau-du bist krank, passt alles nicht zusammen, ss-schade um das rad...)-mir gefällt es super, GENAU SO sollte es sein und ich freu mich wie bolle!!
erinnert mich auch sehr stark an mein erstes "richtiges" mtb, ein nöll m3, und der vorbau ist auch wieder der selbe  
oh gott, riesen text geschrieben, sieht ja fast wie ne rechtfertigung aus  
wir sehen uns, schon um noch mal die berlin-planung zu besprechen?!
grüße, el ron


----------



## 855 (15. August 2004)

neues rad, neue liebe. biergarten? pah, was interessiert mich mein geschwätz von gestern  also schnell tatze gegen 747 getauscht, war ja eh klar, früher oder später...
der erste berg war testosteron pur, der zweite schmerzen, der dritte einfach nur noch adrenalin  
was herr doktor, ich soll nicht?! ach, drauf geschi$$en...
grüße an die radebeuler! 855


----------



## Steinhummer (15. August 2004)

Latest news vom Billig(h)eimer:

Hab noch den einen Plaste-Ring aus der Kassette gegen ein Horstcore-Produkt ausgetauscht. Danach hatte das Ritzel etwas Luft. Also musste ich noch so nen dünnen Distanzring einsetzen, und nun ist alles fest. 

Der Satz Deore-Bremsen hat den preis allerdings jetzt auf 155 Euro raufgetrieben, war indes dank sachkundiger Mechaniker schnell eingebaut.

St.


----------



## Radebeuler (15. August 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> neues rad, neue liebe. biergarten? pah, was interessiert mich mein geschwätz von gestern  also schnell tatze gegen 747 getauscht, war ja eh klar, früher oder später...
> der erste berg war testosteron pur, der zweite schmerzen, der dritte einfach nur noch adrenalin
> was herr doktor, ich soll nicht?! ach, drauf geschi$$en...
> grüße an die radebeuler! 855



schöne Spitzhausaussicht


----------



## nutallabrot (15. August 2004)

so, hier mal mein Singlespeed - aus allem was der Keller an Teilen hergegeben hat. Die ersten Testfahren hat er schon hinter sich und mit neu modifiziertem Kettenspanner (Kabelbinder wirken Wunder!) springt die Kette auch nicht mehr so oft ab, nur noch wenns ganz arg holpert - aber so hart wird der Kurs in Berlin ja nicht, ODER???  Solange die Kette beim Bierstand runterspringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (15. August 2004)

sehr stylisch!

noch ein paar tips zum schaltwerks-kettenspanner:

erstens: kette weiter kürzen. das schaltwerk darf ruhig fast waagerecht stehen! dann hupft auch die kette nicht mehr runter und schlägt auch nicht mehr von oben auf die kettenstrebe.

zweitens: die befestigung am schaltauge. schaltwerk abschrauben, die feder da oben in der schaltaugenbefestigung freilegen und wegschmeissen. stattdessen 1-2 10er unterlegscheiben rein und wieder in gewünschtem winkel festschrauben
am schaltwerk ist jetzt also nur noch der käfig beweglich!
nachteil: man muss die schaltwerk-am-schaltaugenbefestigungsschraube zum radausbau lockern
vorteile: schaltwerk kann nicht gegen kettenstrebe schlagen. antrieb auch bei buckelpiste geräuschlos

drittens: probier mal aus, die schaltrolle (die obere am schaltwerk) zu entfernen und nur die buchse als abstandshalter drinzulassen. 
vorteil: weniger reibung, wieder ein bewegliches teil weniger, hr ausbau evtl wieder möglich ohne schraube zu lösen.
nachteil: kette kann theoretisch wieder eher abspringen. umschlingungswinkel am ritzel wird kleiner (marginal)

wie das fertig aussieht sieht man in meiner gallerie: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/41257/sort/1/cat/500/page/1
(naja. wenn man den schaltwerkskäfig etwas überarbeitet wirds schöner...)
ich fahr seit n paar hundert km so damit, die kette is noch nie runtergesprungen.


----------



## nutallabrot (16. August 2004)

hehe, genau das hab ich zwischenzeitlich schon gemacht    Die Kette habe ich gekürzt, damit das Schaltwerk schön spannt und das Schaltwerk an sich habe ich mit ein paar Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe festgezurrt. Da bewegt sich also nix mehr...der Hinterradausbau ist jetzt halt immer etwas umständlich aber wass solls - solange genügend Kabelbinder da sind.


----------



## TortureKing (16. August 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, genau das hab ich zwischenzeitlich schon gemacht    Die Kette habe ich gekürzt, damit das Schaltwerk schön spannt und das Schaltwerk an sich habe ich mit ein paar Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe festgezurrt. Da bewegt sich also nix mehr...der Hinterradausbau ist jetzt halt immer etwas umständlich aber wass solls - solange genügend Kabelbinder da sind.


Dann führ mal vor am Dienstag  .... ich mach auch nen Abschlußtest mit neuem Kettenblatt und Ritzel ........


----------



## Fritze (16. August 2004)

rock lobster nach marathoneinsatz im solling


----------



## Steinhummer (16. August 2004)

Fritze schrieb:
			
		

> rock lobster




 

St.


----------



## peppaman (16. August 2004)

ne ne ne, 
wat macht ihr denn die bikes so dreckig   



soooo gehört das 







(gibt´s ein größeres Bild vom Mud-Lobster?)  



bikefürberlinamdurchchecken*

peppa

*checkcheckcheck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (31. August 2004)

So, einige kennens ja schon von der DM in Holland, aber nun hier mit anderem Vorbau und endlich nem Flaschenhalter, nix mehr mit Trikottasche  Die Pedale sind keine Absicht, aber meine alten Times haben nun schlußendlich den Geist aufgegeben    und irgendwie muss ich ja von der Stelle kommen, ist so auch Kneipentauglicher  Bleib ich wenigstens nicht mehr am Rad hängen, wenn ich umfall... Würd übrigens gerne ein kleineres Kettenblatt montieren, weiß einer obs da was in blau gibt? Das sieht sonst ziemlich mies aus.


----------



## ZeFlo (31. August 2004)

... ohne worte 






 travis brown's trek/vw team fit fakka veloziped 

 ciao
 flo


----------



## kingmoe (31. August 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Würd übrigens gerne ein kleineres Kettenblatt montieren, weiß einer obs da was in blau gibt? Das sieht sonst ziemlich mies aus.





@skyline: Das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut - aber warum kein schwarzes KB? Passt doch zu Sattel/Vorbau/Gabel!? Oder erkenne ich andere blaue Teile nicht auf dem Bild???


----------



## Coffee (31. August 2004)

so, nach ein paar umbau maßnahmen bereit für den wasgau-marathon   






coffee


----------



## skyline (31. August 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> @skyline: Das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut - aber warum kein schwarzes KB? Passt doch zu Sattel/Vorbau/Gabel!? Oder erkenne ich andere blaue Teile nicht auf dem Bild???



danke. das mitm kettenblatt in blau ist halt was anderes, außerdem hab ich keinen bock den spider mitzuwechseln, überleg aber mittlerweile da ein festes kettenblatt drauf zu machen, nur die frage ob das auf die lx passt.


@coffee: marathontauglich? du fährst wohl mit camelback,oder? ich werd mir bis dahin noch den zweiten ringlé flaschenhalter ausm laden mitnehmen, auch schön rot   aber ansonsten: schönes rad


----------



## dertutnix (1. September 2004)

mal meine diva mit denkwürdigem "hintergrund"






florian


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2004)

@Coffee
Wo sit die Noleen hingekommen???


----------



## skyline (1. September 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> mal meine diva mit denkwürdigem "hintergrund"



naja, wir haben im laden nen raben als lampe in der umkleide. nen halben hardtailrahmen hab ich im keller, wird auch demnächst ne lampe. halogenspots passen nämlich perfekt ins steuerrohr.


----------



## phattyred (1. September 2004)

hier mal ein paar bilder vom phat-toy:


----------



## Coffee (2. September 2004)

@ alti,

die noleen ist shcon seit über 1/2 jahr draussen ;-) Starr fährt sich einfach in diesem fall vel besser.

@ skyline,

ja inzwischen habe ich 1 flaschenhalter dran. aber nur deswegen damit er meinen lupineakku tragen kann ;-)

und ich bin eh ein vieltrinker, da würden mir keine flschen reichen, deshalb gleich camelbak


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smog (2. September 2004)

grüezi mitenand

wiedermal ein flitzer aus der schweizer velohauptstadt basel.

gruss
smog (ja, den hats hier leider auch)


----------



## nutallabrot (2. September 2004)

wuuaaah, der schöne M2 mit Aufklebern verschandelt...*heul* naja....obwohl...hat auch was....


----------



## phatlizard (2. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

>



So jetzt isser schön ...   

Coffee ich hab zuhause noch 2 "Gears are for bloody cunt wankers" Aufkleber die hüte ich wie meinen Augapfel - Dir als Frau würd ich einen abgeben, wenn Du ihn draufklebst ...   

So das denn im konservativen Franken möglich ist!


----------



## JJT (3. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein SPOT



Mehr close ups bitte!!

[edit]schoen gefunden   






[/edit]


----------



## HoHo (3. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

>




Hey Alex, 

gib uns mehr, konnt mich in Berlin nicht satt-sehen. 

HoHo


----------



## Altitude (3. September 2004)

HoHo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Alex,
> 
> gib uns mehr, konnt mich in Berlin nicht satt-sehen.
> 
> HoHo



Na gut:
















More Details gibts nur "live"


----------



## woanners (5. September 2004)




----------



## Bateman (5. September 2004)

woanners schrieb:
			
		

>




 :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## phatlizard (5. September 2004)

Och Gottchen - was ist den heute los? Internationaler Intolleranz Tag?

 

Gut der Markenname ist anrüchig (fast CD-ähnlich) aber sonst - immerhin hat es einen Gang und das ist löblich.
Ausserdem finde ich es konsequent, dass sie keine Canti-Sockel drangepappt haben wie so viele andere das immer noch machen und dann die Scheibe ran - da könnte ich dann echt kotzen ...

Siehe auch den neuen Gary Fisher 29er Singlespeeder "The Rig" - seit Berlin eine Berühmtheit ...!

Wenn man sich da eine Starre Nabe einbaut ist man Mitglied der kleinsten Mountain-Biker-Randgruppe die es gibt!

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (5. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obwohl ich kein Maschinenbau Ingenieur bin, frage ich mich bei diesem Bild, ob das wohl eine vernünftige Lösung ist und ob bei einem so teuren Rahmen wohl irgendwer mal einen Langzeit Belastungstest gemacht hat. Ich würde wohl nach jeder Fahrt die Schweißnähte prüfen...

Sind die zwei Schrauben in den Langlöchern auf irgend eine Weise gesichert (Zahnscheibe?)?


----------



## --dig-- (5. September 2004)

ich dachte mir, ich poste auch mal was neues von meinem radl und da ich ja in fürstenwalde das falsche rad dabei hatte, kennt es wohl auch noch keiner ;-)

nicht cool, nicht teuer, weder eno noch surly aber eines meiner babys, welches pro woche ca. 250km bewegt wird


----------



## Keili (6. September 2004)

Hier nun auchmal mein neustes Update. Nicht perfekt aber mir gefällt's!


----------



## skyline (6. September 2004)

Was haste denn geändert, weiß das gar nicht mehr so genau.

Aber sag mal, kann das sein, dass der HAC da immer noch dran ist?  


cheers, nils


----------



## Keili (6. September 2004)

Na die ist neu und schön und ach.....






Ja der Hac is noch dran. Ich hab aber den Pulsgurt schon seit Arnheim nichtmehr getragen ich schwöre!!


----------



## X-Lars (6. September 2004)

@Keili, das ging aber fix. Sehr schön geworden! Bin stolz auf dich!

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (6. September 2004)

@ alex
hat das vorderrad beim fahren überhaupt jemals bodenkontakt? ich mein der effiziente sitzwinkel ist ja wohl jenseits von gut und böse!


----------



## foenfrisur (6. September 2004)

hier mal mein total häßlicher pott:

http://home.arcor.de/techsupport/bike/IMAG0009.JPG
http://home.arcor.de/techsupport/bike/IMAG0010.JPG
http://home.arcor.de/techsupport/bike/IMAG0011.JPG
http://home.arcor.de/techsupport/bike/IMAG0012.JPG
http://home.arcor.de/techsupport/bike/IMAG0013.JPG

sieht zum kotzen aus wa   
vor allem der grottige sattel....

btw., die stütze ist nur so weit unten weil man damit beim fahren asozialer ausschaut...
hab mir sogar extra ne 70er jahre adidas ausrüstung zugelegt   
der bierbauch kommt bestimmt auch irgendwann


----------



## phatlizard (6. September 2004)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> die stütze ist nur so weit unten weil man damit beim fahren asozialer ausschaut...



Exakt, denn genau darum geht es ja beim Singlespeeden  ...


----------



## skyline (6. September 2004)

@Keili: Uih, die ENO hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Bin wohl ein bisschen blind. Aber doch, schön geworden. Das mit dem Pulsgurt glaub ich dir einfach mal. Beim Singlespeeden machts eh keinen Sinn, ist man halbwegs schnell, schlägt das Herz bis zum Hals - Fertig.

@Foenfrisur: Nett eingespeicht, ich steh aber mehr auf Radial. 

Werd ich wohl vor Wasgau machen, meine hintere Gelge hat sein Arnheim ja nen Knacks weg, und ich wollt da in den Bergen halbwegs dosiert bremsen können. Vorne wird dann solidarisch mitgewechselt.


----------



## madbull (7. September 2004)

And now for something completely different...






Ein Fixie mit einem alten Baustahlrahmen (MHD Freak), nur aufgebaut um Fixed Gear Riding mit einem MTB im Gelände auszuprobieren. Nur zwei Mal gefahren - mittlerweile gibt's ihn gar nicht mehr...

Btw: Die 25.0 Stütze steckt im 25.4 Sattelrohr - dank einer Cavendish&Harvey Drops Dose...  

Und: Es rockt! Total. Absolut. Gut, dass ich noch einen (Up-Ride) Hi-Ten-Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallern auf meinem Dachboden gefunden habe...  Und eine passenden 1 1/8'' Gewinde-Starrgabel, die ich zur 1 1/8'' Ahead kürze...  Und alte Teile habe ich eh immer liegen...

Größere Bilder (auch eins von der Seite) in meiner oder der SS-Galerie..

Mad (Wannabescorcher)


----------



## Steinhummer (10. September 2004)

Hier noch ein Singlespeeder für den trainingsgeilen Großgrundbesitzer...

St.


----------



## foenfrisur (10. September 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein Singlespeeder für den trainingsgeilen Großgrundbesitzer...
> 
> St.



is noch verbesserungbedürftig...
man kann sich damit gar nicht in die kurve legen...   

also muss an das vordere fahrwerk noch ne parallelführung, welche die seitenlage ausgleichen kann, rein  

ansonsten ein wahrer shock-rocker der vor dem rock schockt


----------



## chrigel (11. September 2004)

habe mein geliebtes breezer storm nach der wm in berlin versilbert. meister tom  fährt jetzt damit ab.


----------



## singlestoph (12. September 2004)

hab mal wieder rumgebastelt
hab jetzt kein starrlaufrad(bild weiter oben)mehr
dafür ein nettes titaneingangrad

stoph


----------



## skyline (12. September 2004)

An sich nett, mag aber die Optik nicht, wenn nur vorne ne Disc ist. Trotzdem, davon abgesehen schönes Rad, mit kleinen Abzügen in der Gesamtsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (12. September 2004)

der rahmen ist ein litespeed obed von '94, der hat keine disc aufnahme dran.

dann ist das auch ein resteverwertbike/gästebike  , da ich eigentlich schon einen singlespeeder habe.

ich hab auch keine ss-disc hinterradnabe (abgesehen von einer dt im shop)
es wäre aber schade wenn ich die paul in den müll werfen müsste.

bei der gabel/naben kombination könnt ich noch ca.500g einsparen aber für den moment lass ichs so

gruss christoph


----------



## singlestoph (12. September 2004)

ach ja
mit ner pace starrgabel liessen sich 1100g einsparen ..........

aber das widerspricht auch der recycling-strategie die hier beim zusammenbau verfolgt wurde.

stoph


----------



## skyline (12. September 2004)

Hab ich schon gesehen, und dass da nix mit Disc hinten ist ist klar, deshalb meine Meinung: vorne auch ne V-Brake und fertig. Aufgeräumte Optik, einfache Technik, so wie ein SS zu sein hat. 

Und wenn sowas ein Gästebike ist, dann muss ich dich wohl mal besuchen kommen.

cheers, nils


----------



## ossanhe (14. September 2004)

SO, jetzt will ich auch mal mein Baby zeigen. 
Opa wäre zwar die passendere Bezeichnung, denn das Teil und ich haben die letzten 10 Jahre zusammen verbracht.
 94' GT Bravado LE 
Echt Stahl, seit diesem Jahr zum Singlespeeder umgerüstet und seitdem noch spassiger als vorher. Leider mit Kettenspanner, aber geht nicht anders.  
 Umbau hat mich insgesamt 25,- Öre gekostet (Kettenspanner Point, 15" Bmx Ritzel und distanzringe, das wars).
  Ich glaub, nur noch durch Trackbike zu toppen.


----------



## kingmoe (14. September 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> 94' GT Bravado LE
> Echt Stahl, seit diesem Jahr zum Singlespeeder umgerüstet und seitdem noch spassiger als vorher. Leider mit Kettenspanner, aber geht nicht anders.
> Umbau hat mich insgesamt 25,- Öre gekostet (Kettenspanner Point, 15" Bmx Ritzel und distanzringe, das wars).  Ich glaub, nur noch durch Trackbike zu toppen.



Schönes Bike - und du hast echt gute Beine, gelle?
Was ist das für eine Übersetzung?!


----------



## ossanhe (14. September 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Bike - und du hast echt gute Beine, gelle?
> Was ist das für eine Übersetzung?!





Naja, ich sag mal, in HH ist das kein Problem, benutze das Gerät fast nur in der City. Ist eine 46: 15 Übersetzung. War aber auch neulich mal im Sachsenwald damit und ging gut. 
Muss man halt mal Drücken.
Hatte eine Zeit lang mal 54:15, war aber zu heftig, da kam man dann echt nicht in die Gänge.
So ist das schon korrekt.


----------



## HoHo (20. September 2004)

Ich hab schon gesehen dass da ein Schaltauge dran ist aber es gibt ja ne ENO    und die Lackierung ist es wert dass es ein Sspder wird, leider nicht meins    










und noch eins       










Grüße HoHo


----------



## phatlizard (20. September 2004)

Und dann fährt man bei der WM an den Surly Jungs vorbei und hört dauernd:

"Hey your bike is on fire ... !"


----------



## ChBo (20. September 2004)

Mein Eingänger. Meinungen?

ChBo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (21. September 2004)

ecs rulez!


----------



## m(A)ui (21. September 2004)

Übersetzung: 36/18

es wird noch geändert:
-schwarze ritchey-stütze
-längerer Vorbau + Downhilllenker
-19er ritzel, wenn die kette lang genug ist ;-)


m(A)ui


----------



## ZeFlo (25. September 2004)

... *pink*, ld stem mit drop  






http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32189&stc=1
  ciao
  flo


----------



## gerolf (25. September 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... *pink*, ld stem mit drop



 Ein Bruder im Geiste! Wie schön!


----------



## singlestoph (26. September 2004)

mein kleines schwarzes 
musst ich mir zusammenbauen weil ich mein litespeed-fixi umgebaut hab
ich brauch n rad zum in der stadt rumkurven und um mit dem zug zu reisen
mehr bilder gibts da: http://www.singlespeed.ch/pages/cvs.htm
grz stoph


----------



## whoa (27. September 2004)

@ stoph
was für 'ne perle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (27. September 2004)

wenn jetzt mal jemand für mich ne 26.2er alu sattelstütze 400mm in silber hätte   

dann könnte ich auch mein geschoss hier posten


----------



## singlestoph (27. September 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> @ stoph
> was für 'ne perle!



tschuldigung
ich kann nich anders
danke
stop


----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2004)

Surly Snowwhite











Kelly


----------



## foenfrisur (28. September 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Surly Snowwhite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2004)

ENO am Spot


----------



## HoHo (28. September 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ENO am Spot




Hi phaty, wie hast du mich letztens genannt ?   

Ich glaub die Kurbel brauch ich doch noch.

HoHo


----------



## phatlizard (28. September 2004)

HoHo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi phaty, wie hast du mich letztens genannt ?



*PIMP-MY-RIDE-NUTTE!!!*


----------



## HoHo (28. September 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> *PIMP-MY-RIDE-NUTTE!!!*



Danke, ja deshalb fühl ich mich unter euch so sauwohl.

HoHo


----------



## gerolf (28. September 2004)

HoHo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub die Kurbel brauch ich doch noch.



Mit grünem Blatt fast noch schöner. (Paßt dann zum grünen King   )


----------



## ZeFlo (28. September 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Mit grünem Blatt fast noch schöner. (Paßt dann zum grünen King   )


 ... ah! ja! sehr schön zu pink 

 ciao
 flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritze (28. September 2004)

nochmal rock lobster singlespeed aus bielefeld!
fritze
team heinz


----------



## phillson (28. September 2004)

noch ein weiteres singlespeed aus bielefeld
phillson


----------



## Steinhummer (29. September 2004)

Fritze schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal rock lobster singlespeed aus bielefeld!
> fritze
> team heinz[/QUOTE]
> :love:  :daumen:  Da hat einer vom CD DeltaV zurück auf den Weg der Tugend gefunden! ;)
> ...


----------



## HoHo (29. September 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Mit grünem Blatt fast noch schöner. (Paßt dann zum grünen King   )



Wie geil ist das denn ? also nicht nur die Kurbel mit dem Kettenblatt, ne ne das Nr. Schild 


 

HoHo


----------



## gerolf (29. September 2004)

HoHo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geil ist das denn ? also nicht nur die Kurbel mit dem Kettenblatt, ne ne das Nr. Schild



Ich hab´s natürlich nur wegen der Kurbel gepostet.   

Wo wir grad dabei sind: Kann ich die irgendwo in Deutschland bekommen (oder mal eine Preisorientierung)? Hab vorhin gegoogelt und nichts gefunden.

Gerolf


----------



## 855 (29. September 2004)

ich nehme mal an es geht um die white eno kurbel?
die bekommt man bei www.hajos-sport.de und kostet 218,-
lt. tel. auskunft sind auch mehr kettenblattgrößen als auf der white- oder hajos-site angegeben erhältlich...
und bitte nicht nach der passenden innenlagerbreite fragen, der gute mann dreht sonst durch  
ich überlege auch schon ob ich mir das teil gönne, die alternative wäre noch XTR 950 mit boone/spot  
grüße, 855


----------



## gerolf (29. September 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme mal an es geht um die white eno kurbel?
> die bekommt man bei www.hajos-sport.de und kostet â¬218,-



Danke. Online haben die die gar nicht angefÃ¼hrt. Gut teuer, aber auch gut schÃ¶n. Ich tendiere zu nem mÃ¶glichst groÃen Blatt, da kann man mehr mit der Ãbersetzung spielen, auch mal was fÃ¼r die StraÃe. Normalpreisige (also nicht White) Freilaufritzel, was ist da die maximale und minimale GrÃ¶Ãe, die ich bekomme, weiÃ das wer?

Gerolf


----------



## HoHo (29. September 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab´s natürlich nur wegen der Kurbel gepostet.
> 
> Wo wir grad dabei sind: Kann ich die irgendwo in Deutschland bekommen (oder mal eine Preisorientierung)? Hab vorhin gegoogelt und nichts gefunden.
> 
> Gerolf




Hier kannst du dich informieren, Preis soll so um die 200,- EUR liegen.


http://www.hajos-sport.de/

Gruß HoHo


----------



## 855 (29. September 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Gut teuer, aber auch gut schön.
> Gerolf



dann willst du sicher gar nicht wissen was die kombination XTR 950 kurbel, innenlager und boone kettenblatt kostet?!  
855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerolf (29. September 2004)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> dann willst du sicher gar nicht wissen was die kombination XTR 950 kurbel, innenlager und boone kettenblatt kostet?!
> 855



Sagen wir so, ich weiß was ein Boone kostet (seeeehr hübsch), ich weiß ungefähr was eine XTR kostet......

Dieser Teilefetischismus!


----------



## roesli (29. September 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Online haben die die gar nicht angeführt. Gut teuer, aber auch gut schön. Ich tendiere zu nem möglichst großen Blatt, da kann man mehr mit der Übersetzung spielen, auch mal was für die Straße. Normalpreisige (also nicht White) Freilaufritzel, was ist da die maximale und minimale Größe, die ich bekomme, weiß das wer?
> 
> Gerolf



Minimum 15 Zähne (nur von AC Racing)
Maximum 20 Zähne (nur von ACS)

Gebräuchlich und leicht erhältlich ist 16,17,18

Gönnst Du Dir eine King-Nabe, hast Du zwischen 12 und 18 Zähnen


----------



## gerolf (29. September 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Minimum 15 Zähne (nur von AC Racing)



Mein Rotor-Katalog    sagt "ACS 14 Zähne für links". Muß ich wohl doch nochmal vorbeischauen...



			
				roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Gönnst Du Dir eine King-Nabe, hast Du zwischen 12 und 18 Zähnen



Die haben dann wohl ihren eigenen Freilauf-Ritzel-Standard? Bin aus der Seite nicht ganz schlau geworden.

Merci

Gerolf


----------



## Brook (29. September 2004)

Moin Leute, 

habe mir nun etliche Berichte hier im "Single Speed Forum" angesehen. Habe folgendes vor:

Bergamont Kiez Pro (Rh.46) umzubauen mit einer Shimano Nexus Inter 8 und warscheinlich nur einem vorderen Kettenblatt.

Wer hat mit den Inter-8 Erfahrungen? 

Mein Rahmen ist selbstverständlich nicht für Nabenschaltungen gebaut. Brauche ich einen neue Kurbel oder ein neues Innenlager, habe mir noch einen Kettenspanner von Rohloff bestellt (DH Version) - da ich ja keine Möglichkeit habe, durch das verstellen des Hinterrades - die Kette zu spannen.

Mit Grüßen
Brook


----------



## roesli (29. September 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rotor-Katalog    sagt "ACS 14 Zähne für links". Muß ich wohl doch nochmal vorbeischauen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Links = zweite Seite mit metrischem Gewinde = Kompatibel für 14 Zähne = benötigt neuen Freilaufabnehmer, ist nicht an allen Naben vorhanden usw......


----------



## roesli (29. September 2004)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> habe mir nun etliche Berichte hier im "Single Speed Forum" angesehen. Habe folgendes vor:
> 
> ...



Ja, was denn nun?    Ein Singlespeed willst bauen oder ein Nabenschaltungsbike    Und Du hast bei den Schaltverweigerern die Inspiration für eine Getriebenabe gefunden?    Na, wie auch immer...   

Willst Du nicht öfters Enttäuschungen in diesem Forum erleben, weil Dir niemand antwortet, setz die Fragen mal im Trekking-Forum rein - eigentlich der Ort für Nexus-und-so-weiter-Fragen.

Weil ich aber nett bin und gern meinem Ruf als Klugschweizer gerecht werd, hier eine Kurzzusammenfassung:

- Einbauweite Nexus = 135mm = wie bei MTB-Nabe = passend.
-- Schaltkomfort gut
- Übersetzungsspannweite gut
- Schaltgeschwindigkeit gut
- Bedienkräfte gering

Bedenke:

- Rohloff-Spanner ist Kettenlinie nicht einstellbar - passt der?
- Schaltkabelführung checken: passt das?

Brauche keine Antwort hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (29. September 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> JNexus-und-so-weiter



Sind einfach 5 Gänge zu viel ... !


----------



## gerolf (29. September 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist nicht an allen Naben vorhanden usw......



...aber an der Surly, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## dertutnix (29. September 2004)

das kleine schwarze II






florian


----------



## prugna (30. September 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> "ACS 14 Zähne für links


Beim BMX gibt's wohl verschiedene Gewinde und auf eines paßt das ACS 14er, aber nicht auf eine Standard-Singlespeed-Nabe (wenn man das so nennen kann). Ansonsten ist das 15er AC wie roesli schon meinte das kleinste.


----------



## roesli (30. September 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber an der Surly, wenn ich nicht irre.



Ist so:



			
				www.surlybikes.com schrieb:
			
		

> ....We also make a 120mm spaced rear and a 135mm spaced rear with freewheel threading on one side and fixed gear/lockring threading on the other.



Sagt aber auch, dass es nicht grundsätzlich so ist. Zuerst mal gucken, ob die bei Cosmic auch so zu haben ist.


----------



## Coffee (30. September 2004)

ich war schon wieder böse   







coffee


----------



## Altitude (30. September 2004)

schicke Kurbeln...


----------



## m(A)ui (30. September 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Minimum 15 Zähne (nur von AC Racing)
> Maximum 20 Zähne (nur von ACS)
> 
> Gebräuchlich und leicht erhältlich ist 16,17,18
> ...



von ESJOT auch bis zu 22Z (steht zumindest im brügelmann-katalog...)

maui


----------



## skyline (30. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> schicke Kurbeln...




Wer gibt sowas ab? Da muss doch ein Haken sein, oder? 

Schickes Rad Mädel, ganz nach dem Motto Farbe ist egal, Hauptsache schwarz.  Kann ich das Schmuckstück in Wasgau mal begrabbeln? Wenn ich die Fingerabdrücke hinterher wieder wegploier? 

cheers, nils


----------



## Coffee (30. September 2004)

@ nisl,

vermutlich werde ich mein kona in wasgau mithaben. da mir derhier etwas zu schwer ist ;-)) soll ja mehr so ne stattcoffeeschlampe sein *gg*


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi_M (30. September 2004)

Sind die Aufkleber eigentlich selbst gemacht? Wenn ja, wie?

Gibts da was von Zweckform?  

Oder ist das wieder so ne amerikanische Kultschmiede, die Anfänger, wie ich nicht kennen?  

Michi


----------



## chickenway-user (30. September 2004)

Michi_M schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Aufkleber eigentlich selbst gemacht? Wenn ja, wie?
> 
> Gibts da was von Zweckform?
> 
> ...



lies doch mal was auf den aufklebern steht und dann vergleich mal mit dem namen der besitzerin...


----------



## foenfrisur (30. September 2004)

Michi_M schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist das wieder so ne amerikanische Kultschmiede, die Anfänger, wie ich nicht kennen?
> Michi




das ist eine sog. Coffeemaschine


----------



## dertutnix (30. September 2004)

Michi_M schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Aufkleber eigentlich selbst gemacht? Wenn ja, wie?
> 
> Gibts da was von Zweckform?
> 
> ...



yip und spätestens da wusste ich, dass COFFEE definitiv der bessere name für ein ssp ist, wer klebt sich denn schon "dertutnix" drauf ... wieder mal viel zu kurzfristig gedacht manmanman

@coffee: past das kleine schwarze nicht noch ins auto, könnten dann ein GRUPPENFOTO von den KLEINEN SCHWARZEN machen   

florian


----------



## Beelzebub (30. September 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> - Rohloff-Spanner ist Kettenlinie nicht einstellbar - passt der?
> - Schaltkabelführung checken: passt das?



 der rohloff ist einstellbar. mit diversen unterlegscheiben die dabei sind.

schaltkabel wird durchgängig verlegt 


aber nun mal wieder on-topic.

Beelzis Silberblitz:







heute fertig geworden.

ich muss mal Blacksurf anhauen obs "Beelzebub" aufkleber für mich gibt


----------



## Coffee (1. Oktober 2004)

@ michi M,

wo coffee drauf steht, ist auch coffee drin    aufkleber hat mir blacksurf *zwinker* machen lassen. sie hat da jemanden an der hand. aber ein aufkleber fürs steuerrohr fehlt noch, ist aber schon in arbeit. lasst euch überraschen   

@ alle,

danke für die blumen ;-) leider wurde der ssp mal wieder viel zu schnel fertig. und jetzt weis ich garnicht was ich schrauben soll    hat denn keiner arbeit für mich. bevorzugtt ssp schraubereien statt schalter

coffee


----------



## roesli (1. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @  und jetzt weis ich garnicht was ich schrauben soll    hat denn keiner arbeit für mich. bevorzugtt ssp schraubereien statt schalter
> coffee



Hier! Hier! Hier!   

Mein Rotes muss sich wieder bilden. Und der schwarze Cruiser (Eingang latürnich) ist seit mehr als einem halben Jahr unvollendet. Und meinen übrigen Rädern würde eine Kaffeekur sicher auch nicht schaden....


Tourenrad braucht neue Schalthebel angebaut und längere Kabel, Alltagrad braucht putze, Studien-Bahnhofsrad neues Schloss, Strassenrad hakelt Schalthebel, Faltrad kürzere Kabel und Mehrgang-Mountie mehr Auslauf.....


----------



## Martin M (1. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Beelzis Silberblitz:


Sach ma, was für eine teuflische Bremsanlage issn da dran?


----------



## m2000 (1. Oktober 2004)

ohjeh du kannst doch nich ne magura mit hayes und formula discs fahren *gg*
geht ja gar nicht, oder wie war das mit der garantie martin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (1. Oktober 2004)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma, was für eine teuflische Bremsanlage issn da dran?




genau eine teuflische... macht meinem namen alle ehre   m2000 hat da genau gekuckt. ist ne 99 louise mit CNC hebeln hinten 160hayes und vorne 180 formula scheibe mit adapter. die vordere fahr ich jetzt seit über ein jahr und für hinten wollte ich nicht die originale vom anderen HR abbauen.
ich hab also noch 2 originale 160 magura scheiben rumliegen.

garantie????? da brauch ich nach 5 jahren nicht mehr mit kommen


----------



## Coffee (1. Oktober 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Hier! Hier! Hier!
> 
> Mein Rotes muss sich wieder bilden. Und der schwarze Cruiser (Eingang latürnich) ist seit mehr als einem halben Jahr unvollendet. Und meinen übrigen Rädern würde eine Kaffeekur sicher auch nicht schaden....
> 
> ...




dann lass uns mal verhandeln *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Oktober 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Tourenrad braucht neue Schalthebel angebaut und längere Kabel, Alltagrad braucht putze, Studien-Bahnhofsrad neues Schloss, Strassenrad hakelt Schalthebel, Faltrad kürzere Kabel und Mehrgang-Mountie mehr Auslauf.....


 ... "indigniert die rechte augenbraue unmerklich heben" lässt er jetzt in franggn schrauben? 

 tsts"schuhrnalisddn"
 flo


----------



## Olllli (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi !

Meins:










Nicht schön, nicht classic, aber billig, Singlespeed und aus Stahl ;-))

Besonders gelungen ist mir die Kombination von relativ dünnem Geröhr und dem dicken Klump-Vorbau, finde ich   


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## singlestoph (4. Oktober 2004)

voodoo wanga rahmen

-fotographiert an der messe in mailand

-verschiebbare ausfallenden

-abschraubbare cantisockel

mehr bilder in meinem fotoalbum und auf meiner homepage unter: http://www.singlespeed.ch/galerien/Milano_2004/index.htm 

stoph


----------



## Eisbär (7. Oktober 2004)

Na dann will ich mein Stadtradl auchmal hier zur Diskussion stellen.






und noch eins







von vorne






und von hinten






Sorry für die Fotoqualität. Grünes Rad vor grünem Hintergrund kommt leider nicht so gut.
Sind aber die einzigen Bilder, die ich habe.

Eisbär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (7. Oktober 2004)

ja nee is klar...

mit solchen Schei$$-Bildern brauchste dich hier fei gar nimmer blicken lassen... 

sehr schönes Teil, klassisches British Racing Green mit braunen Griffen und Sattel sieht echt wunderschön aus...

Gratuliere...

Bateman

PS: was sund das denn für Griffe ???


----------



## gerolf (7. Oktober 2004)

Wirklich sehr schön das Ganze. Sagt man da jetzt "Style"? Nö, es hat Stil. Zufällig selbstlackiert? Zufällig RAL 6005 "Moosgrün"? Könnt ja sein. Ich weiß es ist ein Stadtradl aber ein Echtledersattel würde noch was reißen   .

Gerolf


----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

ja so ein brooks sattel 

also das stadtradel sieht doch schick aus   vieleicht fällt dir noch ein name ein, der rahmen sieht noch so nackich aus ;-)


coffee


----------



## HoHo (7. Oktober 2004)

Wenn´s auch schon gesagt wurde, sehr schön    


HoHo


----------



## Radebeuler (7. Oktober 2004)

so jetzte (im richtigen Forum), na da stell ich mal meine Eingänger vor! 






total harte







und nun das ganze gegenteil vom federungsverhalten des rocky`s   







beide sind noch ausbaufähig, ich arbeite dran


----------



## Eisbär (7. Oktober 2004)

@Bateman: Das sind Naturkorkgriffe   

@Gerolf: ja, der Rahmen ist in RAL6005 selbstlackiert. Der Sattel ist übrigens mit Echtleder bezogen. Ist ein alter Selle San Marco, von die (schwarze) original Decke abgerissen habe.

@Coffee: getauft wird es noch   . Name ist schon in Auftrag gegeben  
Das mit dem Brooks Sattel hatte ich mir überlegt, dachte aber daß das nicht sooo toll kommt. Inzwischen denke ich aber wieder über nen Brooks nach.


----------



## gerolf (7. Oktober 2004)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> @Gerolf: ja, der Rahmen ist in RAL6005 selbstlackiert. Der Sattel ist übrigens mit Echtleder bezogen. Ist ein alter Selle San Marco, von die (schwarze) original Decke abgerissen habe.



Na dann ist ja alles bestens. Die Farbe hab ich auch, wunderschön. Jetzt mit Weißwandreifen   .


----------



## foenfrisur (7. Oktober 2004)

@Eisbär:

nettes radl   

viel spass beim fahren...vieleicht fährt man sich mal über den weg..du wohnst j anicht weit entfernt von mir.
bin seit einiger zeit fast ausschließlich mit meinem eingänger unterwegs.
macht einfach mehr spass find ich.

wenn du also meine häßlichkeit mal siehst, dann ruf mir ruhig hinterher...
hier mal ein pic von dem grottigen bock:






btw., 
falls jemand ne 26.2er Sattelstütze in 350-400mm übrig hat....
bitte melden   
sonst muss ich bis in alle ewigkeit mit dieser dummen starren federstütze umherfahren....


----------



## prugna (7. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> ...was sund das denn für Griffe ???


Müßten "Fasi Natur Korkgriff" sein. Erhältlich bei der ZEG .  (Suche nach Bestellnr. 050-30300)


----------



## m2000 (8. Oktober 2004)

ätt fönfrisur, 26,2 gibt für billisch von TaQ beim bikehändler deines vertrauens oder edel von shannon.

mfg klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (10. Oktober 2004)

hier mein im aufbau befindliches lowbudget-restekiste-fixie-stadtrad:













maui


----------



## prugna (11. Oktober 2004)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein im aufbau befindliches lowbudget-restekiste-fixie-stadtrad:
> 
> maui


Sieht ja schon mal schick aus  ! Ist das 'n abgesägter Yuma-Bar?


----------



## m(A)ui (11. Oktober 2004)

prugna schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja schon mal schick aus  ! Ist das 'n abgesägter Yuma-Bar?


ja, ist'n yuma.


----------



## prugna (11. Oktober 2004)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ist'n yuma.


Aaaah!  Noch vergessen: Ist der direkt von Modolo und wenn ja, welches Modell
(=>welche Form)?


----------



## m(A)ui (11. Oktober 2004)

prugna schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaah!  Noch vergessen: Ist der direkt von Modolo und wenn ja, welches Modell
> (=>welche Form)?


ist original von modolo. haben die noch andere als den yuma, bzw. den yuma in vercshiedenen ausführungen? breite ist 585mm.
(suchst du auch ne billigere alternative zum nitto moustache?   )


----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2004)

mein "bewerbungsfoto" für die sswc2004






und mein hammer im einsatz






florian


----------



## prugna (11. Oktober 2004)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> ist original von modolo. haben die noch andere als den yuma, bzw. den yuma in vercshiedenen ausführungen? breite ist 585mm.
> (suchst du auch ne billigere alternative zum nitto moustache?   )



Genau das und eine breitere! Hatte auch schon die Idee mit den Yumas, gibt zwei oder drei verschiedene Formen, wobei ich eigentlich schon meinen Favoriten habe. 585mm außen-außen nehme ich mal an...


----------



## tenacious m (11. Oktober 2004)

...und die zwischenprüfung?


----------



## prugna (11. Oktober 2004)

tenacious m schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die zwischenprüfung?


  

Und sach mal: Ist Dir LANGWEILIG IM BÜRO???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (11. Oktober 2004)

..so, heute hab ich endlich mal Zeit gefunden mein SSP nach ner längeren Tour vernünftig abzulichten. Ein bestimmtes Ziel(alles schwarz, alles made in canada) hab ich beim Bau nicht verfolgt. Alle Teile fand ich solo betrachtet irgendwie geeignt. Naja, urteilt selbst.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## phatlizard (11. Oktober 2004)




----------



## gerolf (11. Oktober 2004)

Ich benutze jetzt nicht jenen Ausdruck aus der Filmindustrie, der wohl langsam etwas strapaziert ist. Das Rot ist klasse, besonders die King-Nahaufnahme.

 

Frage: Wer baut den Lenker? (Ich geh mal davon aus "Hell Bent" ist nur der Modellname)

Gerolf


----------



## phatlizard (11. Oktober 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Wer baut den Lenker?



Titec


----------



## foenfrisur (11. Oktober 2004)

du kriegs die tür nich zu    

sagen sie mal mr. blizard....
wo fährt man so ein schmuckstück ohne angst haben zu müssen das nich ne horde rosa cd fahrer vor lauter neid und bis an die zähne mit alkoholfreiem bier bewaffnet hinter einem her sind   

geiles gerät.....aber echt häää  


ich sabber immer noch.....


----------



## Bateman (11. Oktober 2004)

im Amberg, wo neuerdings harmlose Waffenhändler mit Schwertern niedergemetzelt werden...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (11. Oktober 2004)

...  bis auf den vorbau ....


flo


----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2004)

@ phaty: völlig hin und weg ...

wenn ich weiter solche bilder seh, werd ich meiner bikefirma untreu (auch wenn die aus marktwirtschaftlichen überlegungen keine eingangräder produziert ... vgl. hersteller ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1517932&posted=1#post1517932)

wollte eigentlich nur dieses posten und damit die kunst am eingang provozieren, aber da bist du mir neidlosanerkennend zuvorgekommen







lohnt sich ein thread "eingang und kunst"???


----------



## harry kroll (12. Oktober 2004)

das bike ist allererste sahne. da kann man richtig schwach werden.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> im Amberg, wo neuerdings harmlose Waffenhändler mit Schwertern niedergemetzelt werden...
> 
> Bateman




stimmt, hätte jedem an der sattel - lenker überhöhung sehen können  ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## der alte ron (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich muß jetzt sehr vorsichtig sein ! Sonst fliegen bestimmt gleich die (bier-) flaschen !
Erik , falls es dein rad sein sollte , ich finde das du deinen schalter noch besser hinbekommen hast . Der sisp ist ein traum ,mit vielen , vielen traumhaft schönen parts - nur für meinen geschmack einfach zu viele . Mann könnte sich an jedem einzelnen aufgeilen und irgendwie verliert man sich dabei - keine ahnung wie ich das anders ausdrücken soll ... ... einfach zu fiel ... ... der blick wird einfach nicht geleitet , 's funkelt halt an allen ecken und enden !
Ich sag ja auch nicht das ich es besser machen könnte oder das du nicht einen guten geschmack hast , ... ach du verstehst(oder der dem dieses rad auch immer gehört) bestimmt was ich meine !
nikolay


----------



## Bateman (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, nö, das ist nicht mein Rad...ich meinte nur dass eines dieser Teile hier rumfährt, mit mir drauf...

das is aber nicht meins...

Meines is dieses, erkennbar an der dezenten gabel...  








nur der Lenker is mittlerweile schon 3 mal ein anderer...falls jemand nen silbernen Syntace Lowrider über hat...  

Bateman


----------



## Steinhummer (12. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> ...falls jemand nen silbernen Syntace Lowrider über hat...
> 
> Bateman


Hab noch nen silbernen, gekröpften Syntace rumliegen. Soll ich den nach Wasgau (wo liegt das eigentlich  ) mitbringen?

St.


----------



## kingmoe (12. Oktober 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Wer baut den Lenker? (Ich geh mal davon aus "Hell Bent" ist nur der Modellname)
> 
> Gerolf



Den Titec Hellbent kann ich nur empfehlen. Zwar kein hoher Porno-Faktor, aber fährt sich an meinem SSP seit langer Zeit hervorragend. Nicht so stark gekröpft, schön breit und trotzdem verhältnismäßig leicht, steif und solide.


----------



## Bateman (12. Oktober 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch nen silbernen, gekröpften Syntace rumliegen. Soll ich den nach Wasgau (wo liegt das eigentlich  ) mitbringen?
> 
> St.



ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja und sowas von JA...

Danke 

Bateman

PS: Lemberg heisst der Ort...


----------



## phatlizard (12. Oktober 2004)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> sagen sie mal mr. blizard....
> wo fährt man so ein schmuckstück ohne angst haben zu müssen das nich ne horde rosa cd fahrer vor lauter neid und bis an die zähne mit alkoholfreiem bier bewaffnet hinter einem her sind



Man muss halt einfach den Christopher Street Day in Köln meiden ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Basso (13. Oktober 2004)

Einen Thread zu "Die ersten Bilder von meinem Rad, dass in einer Woche fertig ist" habe ich nicht gefunden... Deshalb hier die ersten Bilder von meinem ersten SingleSpeeder-Projekt: GT Timberline, ca. 1990, heute von Gleiss (www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de) mit Cantisockeln und klar-gepulvert abgeholt. Werde ich nächste Woche mit völlig unspektakulären Teilen aufbauen. Der Porno-Faktor wird dann wohl leider gegen null gehen, ich freu mich trotzdem schon.


----------



## Jimmy H (16. Oktober 2004)

...singlespeed.

und ich bin begeistert. so schön leicht und wendig....

GT Avalanche mit entsprechender Starrgabel.


----------



## kingmoe (17. Oktober 2004)

@Don Basso:

Markus, bist du das?! Schön, was du draus machst, ich bin sehr gespannt, wie der fertige Singlespeeder aussehen wird!!!


P.S. Ist übrigens definitiv ein 1990er.


----------



## Don Basso (17. Oktober 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> @Don Basso:
> 
> Markus, bist du das?! Schön, was du draus machst, ich bin sehr gespannt, wie der fertige Singlespeeder aussehen wird!!!
> 
> ...



Yep, I am it. 
Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass sich irgendwer über die Canti-Sockel am 90er-Rahmen aufregt... 
Ich denke mal, Ende der Woche wird es dann soweit sein. Schade nur, dass die Horst-Rings zur Zeit vergriffen sind, da muss ich dann erstmal improvisieren. 

Bis dann,
der Don


----------



## ottmar (17. Oktober 2004)

gleich mehrere "Tod-Sünden" auf einmal:







- Bauxit
- Federgabel
- Rockschlox
- Spacerturm
- Plastikkurbel

aber: schöne Ausfallenden


----------



## BEAVER (17. Oktober 2004)

und: geile Farbe!


----------



## phatlizard (17. Oktober 2004)

Bauxit, Federung, Ausfaller .. ich find das alles klasse!


----------



## nikh (19. Oktober 2004)

Danke!

Gerade ein Paar mehr...











Und mein Freund ybb ebb SS


----------



## nikh (19. Oktober 2004)

Cheers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itz (19. Oktober 2004)

@Alti: Ich nehme das "Überbewertet" von Samstag so mit zurück  

@nikh: Sehr sehr hübsch, gerade die vielen roten Highlights am Piss off machen die Kiste echt sexy ... meinen Geschmack trifft es.

Cheers Chris


----------



## oropeza (19. Oktober 2004)

...recht fette Kette beim IF.  

 Is doch kein Fixie, oder?

Aber ansonsten so mit das Schönste an SSp´s was ich bisher gesehen habe...


----------



## Don Basso (21. Oktober 2004)

So, hier isses nun....
GT Timberline von 1990 als SSP in der verläufigen Ausbaustufe. Kommt noch eine andere HR-Nabe rein, anderes Kettenblatt (derzeiten 32:16 lässt sich hier in Hannover nicht fahren, da bin ich schon tot bevor ich am Wald ankomme...), wird wohl eher ein 36er werden. Die Leitung für die VR-Bremse wird noch gekürzt und ein silberner Lenker soll es noch werden.
Naja, seht selbst.

der Don


----------



## zurkoe (21. Oktober 2004)

"Paul Mihalko wins the Surly Karate Monkey donated by Surly, given away by MORC at the Spring Cup at Buck Hill 2004. Each year MORC raffles off a frame to those renewing or joining MORC at the Spring Cup Event!"


----------



## der alte ron (21. Oktober 2004)

@don basso : Schön !!! Ich kann nur irgendwie die hs33 nicht assimilieren , was aber eher mein problem ist ! Wie groß bist du eigentlich ?!!

nikolay


----------



## Don Basso (21. Oktober 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> @don basso : Schön !!! Ich kann nur irgendwie die hs33 nicht assimilieren , was aber eher mein problem ist ! Wie groß bist du eigentlich ?!!
> 
> nikolay



Danke für die Blumen! Ne, ehrlich, ich habe mich so lange auf den Ofen gefreut, da tut positives Feedback echt gut und mehrt die Freude.
Zu Deiner Frage, ich bin 190 cm gross. Ist nicht soo viel, macht aber auf der Suche nach einem passenden gebrauchten Rahmen manchmal schon ratlos. 
Die HS33 halte ich für die beste verfügbare Felgenbremse, die Optik sagt mir auch nicht soo zu (einfach schwarz wärs mir z. B. lieber), aber bei 117 kg muss da irgendwas verlässliches sein das der Hangabtriebskraft auch einhalt gebieten kann... Ausserdem hat mir meine HS33 am Stadtrad schon mehr als einmal den Ar§ch gerettet...

Grüsse,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (21. Oktober 2004)

Don Basso schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwas verlässliches ...
> Markus


Finde, zu einem Null-Problemo-Rad wie nem Ssp passt die HS 33 perfekt! Über die Performance kann man sicher streiten, aber soooo schnell wird man mit dem Eingänger ja normal nicht - also ich zumindest!  

St.

PS: das Rad: Schick, schlicht, schlank - so musses sein!


----------



## Michi_M (21. Oktober 2004)

Die HS 33 gibt es aber in schwarz, sieht auf jeden Fall beser aus!!!


----------



## Don Basso (21. Oktober 2004)

Michi_M schrieb:
			
		

> Die HS 33 gibt es aber in schwarz, sieht auf jeden Fall beser aus!!!



Ja, recht haste!
Ich habe allerdings, wegen begrenztem Budget, zu der silbernen für 100,- gegriffen. Die schwarze war nur für den regulären Preis von 179,90 zu haben. War schade, aber nur wegen der Farbe mal eben ca. 80,- mehr zu zahlen... Das wars mir nicht wert.

Grüsse,
Markus


----------



## kingmoe (22. Oktober 2004)

Don Basso schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, recht haste!
> Ich habe allerdings, wegen begrenztem Budget, zu der silbernen für 100,- gegriffen. Die schwarze war nur für den regulären Preis von 179,90 zu haben. War schade, aber nur wegen der Farbe mal eben ca. 80,- mehr zu zahlen... Das wars mir nicht wert.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Markus



Hallo Markus,

vielleicht findest du ja im Suche-Forum jemandem für einen Tausch?!

Ansonten: Sehr schön, super Job, ich bin begeistert, was aus meinem alten Hirsch geworden ist!


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

Zum einen weil hier mal weider ein Restekisterad rein gehört und ich ein schlechtes Gewissen hab, mir einen Schalter zu bauen, hab ich mir schnell noch den kleinen Italiener hergenommen und wieder her gerichtet:

Lenker:     Ritchey Force Lite Flatbar
Vorbau:     Ultrax Wheeler (Noodle weg / geschliffen / lackiert)
Steuersatz:Benotto / Campagnolo Mix
Rahmen: Benotto Stahl (lackiert)
Gabel: Benotto Stahl (lackiert)
Bremsen: Shimano Exage (lackiert)
Bremshebel: Tektro
Sattel: Flite TT
Sattelstütze: Kaloy Uno
Laufräder: Shimano WHR 500 (ja, ich weis)
Kurbel: Campagnolo Record
Kettenblatt: Campagnolo Record 42 T
Ritzel: DX 16 T
Reifen: Bontrager Select K

Habt Mitleid mit dem Rad, als Fixie wird es schöner .... aber das dauert noch etwas


----------



## Eisenfahrer (22. Oktober 2004)

Don Basso schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, recht haste!
> Ich habe allerdings, wegen begrenztem Budget, zu der silbernen für 100,- gegriffen. Die schwarze war nur für den regulären Preis von 179,90 zu haben. War schade, aber nur wegen der Farbe mal eben ca. 80,- mehr zu zahlen... Das wars mir nicht wert.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Markus



Nettes Bike!  

Wenn dich das Silber wirklich stört, lackier einfach die Buuhster in Rahmenfarbe und _Schwupp_ fällt die Bremse kaum mehr auf. Erfahrungswert!

reiner


----------



## Bateman (22. Oktober 2004)

wow, sehr schön...

brauch auch noch unbedingt einen Flatbar, sieht sehr geil aus...

42:16 ??? net schlecht, ich hab 42:15 drauf...  

Bateman


----------



## HoHo (22. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Zum einen weil hier mal weider ein Restekisterad rein gehört und ich ein schlechtes Gewissen hab, mir einen Schalter zu bauen, hab ich mir schnell noch den kleinen Italiener hergenommen und wieder her gerichtet:
> 
> Lenker:     Ritchey Force Lite Flatbar
> Vorbau:     Ultrax Wheeler (Noodle weg / geschliffen / lackiert)
> ...



Warum Mitleid ? Ich find´s sehr lecker   

HoHo


----------



## Frazer (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab hier auch noch was zum vorzeigen   

Es ist zwar nix besonderes.....

...aber:

es ist Stahl
es ist hart
es ist meins     


klitzekleine Änderungen sind vorbehalten, wie z.B. die Pedale


----------



## Don Basso (22. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Mitleid mit dem Rad, als Fixie wird es schöner .... aber das dauert noch etwas



Mitleid? Bist Du irre... Supercoole Streetmachine!  

Ich finds richtig gut!

der Don


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Basso (22. Oktober 2004)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Bike!
> 
> Wenn dich das Silber wirklich stört, lackier einfach die Buuhster in Rahmenfarbe und _Schwupp_ fällt die Bremse kaum mehr auf. Erfahrungswert!
> 
> reiner



Danke!
Über lackieren habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, gut zu hören das es funktioniert. 
Jetzt steht aber erstmal noch eine neue Nabe ins Haus, die Sachs-Quartz mit den Schnellspannern habe ich gestern schon in der Stadt quer gezogen  . Da muss was mit Vollachse dran.

Grüsse,
der Don


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> wow, sehr schön...
> 
> brauch auch noch unbedingt einen Flatbar, sieht sehr geil aus...
> 
> ...



hehe ... mal sehen ... hab noch ne Option auf 52:18


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

Und weil wir schon dabei sind .... den hab ich schon länger aber ich bin heute so zeigefreudig 

Rahmen: Keine Ahnung (aber aus frefelhaftem Alu  )
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer Comp
Steuersatz: 1" Shimano XT
Gabel:  1" Ritchey Logic (Schraubgabel)
Bremshebel und Bremsen: Shimano STX RC
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Kettenblatt: Profile Racing 38T
Kette: BMX 1/8
Sattelstütze: NC-J7
Sattel: Flite Titanium

Laufräder in der Dreckschwein-Edition
Nabe:   XT
Felgen: Ritchey Vantage Comp
Reifen:  Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35
Ritzel: DX 18T

Laufräder zum Stadtgeflüster
Nabe: Deore
Felgen: NXC
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Apple 2,35
Ritzel DX 16 T


----------



## Bateman (22. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> hehe ... mal sehen ... hab noch ne Option auf 52:18



hmmm, dann nehm ich das 53er vom Sunn runter und dann hab ich 53:15...

geh ma ner her   

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

hmm ... ok ich geb mich geschlagen ... und Du bist entgültig als Fitfugger identifiziert


----------



## kingmoe (23. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil wir schon dabei sind .... den hab ich schon länger aber ich bin heute so zeigefreudig
> ...



Hey, du hast das Head Badge in der Aufzählung vergessen - ich habe komischerweise das gleiche, obwohl mein Rahmen total anders aussieht


----------



## gerolf (24. Oktober 2004)

Für die Liebhaber:






EBB DeKerf Team 853 Singlespeed mit allen Optionen.

Gerolf


----------



## Atomino (24. Oktober 2004)

@ gerolf

der is ja mal geil, hab garnicht gewusst das Chris auch EBB verbaut!
mein Team 853 hats leider nicht.
mfg Fabian


----------



## phatlizard (24. Oktober 2004)

Atomino schrieb:
			
		

> hab garnicht gewusst das Chris auch EBB verbaut!



Nur ungerne ... !



			
				Atomino schrieb:
			
		

> EBB ... mein Team 853 hats leider nicht.
> mfg Fabian



Sei froh!

phaty
purist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atomino (24. Oktober 2004)

Naja ich hab schon lange von einem DeKerf geträumt und jetzt bin ich günstig an einen rangekommen!
musste aber halt in kauf nehmen das der Rahmen für Schaltung is und deswegen, asche auf mein haupt, wird wieder ein Schaltungsbike in den Stall kommen!

mfg fabian


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Oktober 2004)

also irgendwann, davon bin ich überzeugt, irgendwann werd ich mir auch einen dekerf holen, wenns mal irgendwo einen günstig gibt, brauch ich den, geile teile


----------



## madbull (25. Oktober 2004)

Nach all den teuren, schnieke-sauberen Anschauungsobjekten  endlich mal wieder ein Arbeitsgerät, das vor allem eins tut: Perfekt und einfach nur geil funktionieren...  Und das die Spuren der Einsätze stolz zur Schau trägt...  Matsch as Matsch as U Can...  






Normal.

Bald mit 48er TA-Blatt und Bahnausfallern...  

Habe den Rahmen auch in stundenlanger Feinst-Feil-Arbeit schon "vorbereitet"...


----------



## manic (25. Oktober 2004)

Irgendwie auch interessant....







Aber sow ie ich euch kenne, ist das sicher shcon irgendwo durch den Thread geschwirrtt und gehört einem unserer Schweizer Freunde, die hier ebnso mitspielen.


----------



## roesli (25. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie auch interessant....
> 
> Aber sow ie ich euch kenne, ist das sicher shcon irgendwo durch den Thread geschwirrtt und gehört einem unserer Schweizer Freunde, die hier ebnso mitspielen.



Exakt - ist meins     noch.   

Hab ich hierzulande ausgeschrieben zum Verkauf - aus Platz-, Zeit- und Bargeldmangel. Sollte es in Deutschland ein feines Plätzchen finden, darf's auch auswandern. 

Bilder sind natürlich auch schon da in der Gallerie


----------



## felixthewolf (25. Oktober 2004)

so, mal etwas unruhe hier reinbringen 

8kg! bei minimierten ausgaben





gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (25. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Bald mit 48er TA-Blatt und Bahnausfallern...



Woher bekommst Du die Ausfaller?

Harald


----------



## manic (25. Oktober 2004)

@roesli: Bei der MAiladresse ind er ANzeige lags ja nahe. Wollte es nur bestätigt haben und vor allem musst eich das Teil mal herzeigen.

Wäre da bei mri ebenfalls ein akuter MAngel an Bargeld wegen anderer Projekte  , hätte ich shcon längst angefragt.


----------



## nikh (26. Oktober 2004)

für Verkauf   

http://www.singlespeed.net/main/forum.mv?forum=300&module=view&viewid=38&mode=all&row=0


----------



## bertel (26. Oktober 2004)

Hab auch mal ein Bild von meinem.....










....Singlespeeder gemacht!


----------



## foenfrisur (26. Oktober 2004)

bertel schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal ein Bild von meinem.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schicker sattel


----------



## freakforti (27. Oktober 2004)

News from down under ...


----------



## olli (27. Oktober 2004)

freakforti schrieb:
			
		

> News from down under ...


Das Bike für Herrn Treehugger!


----------



## treehugger (27. Oktober 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike für Herrn Treehugger!



Nicht überall wo Baum draufsteht ist auch Baum drin.

Aber, dass sieht schon nett aus. Aber wo um himmels willen sind die Bremsen? Etwa die Silberschimmerndenscheibchen an der Nabe?

Treehugger


----------



## pinguin (29. Oktober 2004)

Mein erstes Singlespeed-Projekt. Das originale Rennrad war ein Milanetti aus den Jahren um 1989 oder vorher.

Die Komponentenliste:

Milanetti Rahmen Stahl (Tullio Tubing, Padua Italien): 63er Rahmenhöhe, Oberrohr 57 cm, Farbe Blau/Chrom, Anlötteile, schräge Ausfallenden
Steuersatz: Shimano Originalausstattung
Schaftvorbau: 110 mm, Alu, No-Name? (steht "SR" drauf)
Sattelstütze: 400 mm & 26,4 mm, ungekröpft, Alu, No-Name (TAO-33, mittlerweile auf 300 mm gekürzt und Beschriftung entfernt) -> 15 Euro
Stützenklemme: spezielle Schraube (ähnlich wie Kettenblattschrauben)
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR, Version mit 135 Gramm
Tretlager: Shimano Octalink italienisch (Ultegra), 109 mm -> 65 Euro ink. Aus-/Einbau
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano Dura Ace 172,5 mm, Alu, Kurbelschrauben von Sugino-Kurbel (ohne integriertem Abzieher), 42er Blatt von der Originalkurbel (auch Shimano), ohne Distanzringe oder Unterlegscheiben in Aussenposition montiert.
Pedale: Shimano A-515S (werden noch ausgetauscht)
(Umwerfer: keiner)
(Schaltwerk: keines, auch kein Kettenspanner)
(Schalter: keine)
Kette: Shimano 9-fach, vernietet (evtl. kommt hier noch ein SRAM PowerLink rein) -> 25 Euro
Ritzel: 17 Zähne (Stahl, aus alter Shimano Kassette 11-19, kaum Steighilfen vorhanden, wird aber evtl. doch noch geändert)
Lenker: 520 mm, in einer Ebene gebogen, Stahlrohr, Plastikstopfen, No-Name
Lenkerband: weiss, Kork -> 10 Euro
Tacho: HAC4 ohne Trittfrequenz (10 km/h = ca. 33 rpm bei 42/17 und 2065 mm Umfang)
Bremsgriffe: Magnesium MTB-Griffe, Hausmarke von corratec (Beschriftung entfernt)
Züge: Shimano Standard -> 5 Euro
Bremskörper: Shimano Eingelenker, Originalausstattung
Bremsklötze: Shimano Ultegra (noch kein Cartridge-System, wird noch geändert) -> 10 Euro
Felgen: Mavic Kastenfelgen 36 Loch (seitlich versetzt), Originalausstattung (genaue Bezeichnung unbekannt)
Speichen: unbekannt, reduzierter Durchmesser, ziemlich verrostet
Vorderradnabe: Shimano Originalausstattung mit Abschmiermöglichkeit
Hinterradnabe: Shimano Originalausstattung mit Abschmiermöglichkeit, 126 mm
Freilauf: Shimano 6-fach, gespacert (Plastikringe), Alu Verschlussring (von Innenlager)
Schnellspanner: Shimano Originalausstattung (wird evtl. geändert)
Reifen: schwarze Kenda Koncept 20 mm vorne; schwarze Kenda Kontender 23 mm hinten -> 30 Euro
Schläuche: No-Name, jeweils 120 Gramm! (wird noch geändert, wenn die Reifen wieder von der Felge gehen)
Felgenband: Michelin, grün -> 3 Euro
Flaschenhalter: Stahldraht, Scott -> 15 Euro

Kosten: 178 Euro ohne Sattel. (Hätte auch einen vorhandenen nehmen können)
Gewicht: knapp unter 9 Kilo


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Oktober 2004)

... bekannt aus dem tour-forum - und was soll man sagen: is echt schön geworden!
der lenker wär nichts für mich, zu breit, aber als rennradler bist du von dropbars vielleicht auch gelangweilt...


bei der übersetzung wirst du je nach bevorzugtem terrain vielleicht mal auf 44-17 oder 42-16 umsteigen wollen.

der schlauch über dem unteren lenkkopflager is ne gute idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (29. Oktober 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ... bekannt aus dem tour-forum - und was soll man sagen: is echt schön geworden!
> der lenker wär nichts für mich, zu breit, aber als rennradler bist du von dropbars vielleicht auch gelangweilt...
> 
> 
> ...



Gerolf und coffee haben mich "überredet", das hier reinzustellen. Ist ja kein Bike und zur harten SiSp-Fraktion gehöre ich ja auch nicht.   

42/16 könnte ich mir mal vorstellen, da ich erst mal alle typischen Hausrunden mit dem 17er abfahre, werde ich sehen, ob ich ein 16er Ritzel auch verkraften kann.


----------



## Musicman (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gehängt


----------



## foenfrisur (29. Oktober 2004)

nette eloxalschleuder   

obwohl leichtmetall ja nur was für spülitrinker ist....................


----------



## TortureKing (30. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gehängt



.... das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> .... das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor


mip-mip.....*roadrunner*


----------



## mip-mip (30. Oktober 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gehängt



Geiles Teil!!! Hat sich bewärt (1.000 km + 26.000 hm am Stück) 

Aber das nächste Projekt steht an°


Mip-Mip

mit sportlichen Grüssen 

Marcel Hahn


----------



## Coffee (30. Oktober 2004)

pinguin schrieb:
			
		

>




 bin schon auf deine ersten berichte gespannt. und ich schätze ein MTB SSP baust du dir dann auch noch ;-)


coffee


----------



## Mjöllnir (30. Oktober 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Liebhaber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann mir jemand ne Homepage von De Kerf nennen?

Danke

Gruß

Kai


----------



## Coffee (30. Oktober 2004)

wat is dat denn für ein ofenrohr in der rahmenmitte   

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (30. Oktober 2004)

Also in solchen Fällen geh ich ja immer erstmal hin und tippe www.dekerf.com - oooooops hat geklappt ... !


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Oktober 2004)

... ja das internet  schon schwer sich da zurecht zu finden.
zum glück gibts da ja auch   kurse...

und das essen kommt auf rädern
flo


----------



## phattyred (30. Oktober 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Also in solchen Fällen geh ich ja immer erstmal hin ... !



ja die ganze welt liebt einen klugscheißßer ...


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Oktober 2004)

... porn  '92er slingshot, owner eric rumpf(y)





































flo


----------



## nordstadt (31. Oktober 2004)

Also ich fand (rein funktionel betrachtet) den Fräs-Vorbau schon immer bedenklich - aber auf nem Sspeeder...

Aber er passt ins konzept - wabbel Rahmen mit wabbel-Vorbau...

Geiles Gerät!  

Chris


----------



## pinguin (3. November 2004)

Fährt sich besser als es aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (3. November 2004)

Hat was, sieht doch gut aus


----------



## TortureKing (3. November 2004)

pinguin schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt sich besser als es aussieht...



Anders
Als
Andere

Imho sehr Geil !!

und hat starke Ähnlichkeiten zu einem meiner


----------



## pinguin (3. November 2004)

Ja. Auch wieder wahr. Mir gefällt es ja auch. Aber stellt euch einen 189 cm langen pinguin auf der Fuhre vor (das Teil hat 48er Sitzrohrlänge). Und: Die Sattelstütze wird noch geändert. Die wird nochmal ca. 4 cm länger.


----------



## TortureKing (3. November 2004)

pinguin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Auch wieder wahr. Mir gefällt es ja auch. Aber stellt euch einen 189 cm langen pinguin auf der Fuhre vor (das Teil hat 48er Sitzrohrlänge). Und: Die Sattelstütze wird noch geändert. Die wird nochmal ca. 4 cm länger.



ok ... es ist ******* ... wie kannst Du nur mit so einer dreckshäßlichen Rübe rumfahren ...  ... zerleg´s .... oder schicke es mir gleich ganz .... damit Du es Dir nicht mehr ansehen mußt ....


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (4. November 2004)

moin moin...

nach langer langer Abwesenheit, bin ich auch ma wieder ins IBC gekrochen gekommen...

Diesmal auch mit nem erfreudigen Grund...
meine StadtSchlampe ist nach langem Warten endlich fertig...






es ist auch genauso, wie ich es haben wollte...
Rahmen in Kack-Braun...
auf dem Foto sind die Schriftzüge leider noch net drauf...

aber lasst euch überraschen... das Foto folgt schon bald...

mfg

Euer Hinterherfahrer


----------



## nordstadt (4. November 2004)

Hinterherfahrer schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich bin mal so frei






Mfg Chris


----------



## D-MAN (4. November 2004)

ääähm, nette Farbkombination  

Wie spannst du denn die Kette?


----------



## pinguin (4. November 2004)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> ääähm, nette Farbkombination
> 
> Wie spannst du denn die Kette?



Das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen. So wie die grad durchängt?


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (4. November 2004)

da is nicht viel mit spannen...
das is allet auf gut Glück zusammen geklebt...

es wurde auch noch nicht richtig ausgefahren...
ich werd sehen, wie das ganze hält...

bei Gelegenheit werd ich ma nen Fahrtbericht fertig machen...


----------



## zurkoe (6. November 2004)

...just arrived! 













Leider bin ich bald für 4 Wochen, 8000 km von meinem Monkey entfernt. Von daher wird sich der Aufbau noch etwas verzögern. Die meisten Teile hab ich schon, nur gebt mir mal nen Tip für den Vorbau.

Für alle Kölner will ich hiermit noch Breuers Bikebahnhof empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (6. November 2004)

Ein Traum ...

Wenn Du mal ein schönes Schmuckstück für Dein Schmuckstück brauchst sag bescheid ...


----------



## zurkoe (6. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Traum ...
> 
> Wenn Du mal ein schönes Schmuckstück für Dein Schmuckstück brauchst sag bescheid ...



BESCHEID! Hatte es schon in Deiner Galerie entdeckt und wollte Dich sowieso fragen.


----------



## Musicman (6. November 2004)




----------



## phatlizard (6. November 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

>



Das ist schon das zweite Piss-Off das Schei$$e aussieht ...


----------



## Schalldruck (6. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon das zweite Piss-Off das Schei$$e aussieht ...



Warum? Ich find die Farbe nicht schlecht, von der Bereifung mal abgesehen.

Gruss MM, bin gerade beim Bruder.


----------



## phatlizard (6. November 2004)

Schalldruck schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Ich find die Farbe nicht schlecht, von der Bereifung mal abgesehen.
> 
> Gruss MM, bin gerade beim Bruder.



Alleine für die zwei Aufkleber gehört der Besitzer mit einer Woche Giant-fahren bestraft ...


----------



## Musicman (6. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine für die zwei Aufkleber gehört der Besitzer mit einer Woche Giant-fahren bestraft ...



Hmmm, ok.

Dann schwing ich mich jetzt auf mein Giant und dreh ne Runde   

Edit: einen hab ich noch..


----------



## phatlizard (6. November 2004)

Wir wissen ja alle, dass Geld vor schlechtem Geschmack nicht schützt ... !


----------



## Musicman (6. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wissen ja alle, dass Geld vor schlechtem Geschmack nicht schützt ... !



Dein Wort in des SSP Gottes Ohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wissen ja alle, dass Geld vor schlechtem Geschmack nicht schützt ... !



Mirsschlecht!

Kein Geld der Welt rechtfertigt eine so üble Vergewaltigung. Wenn der "Erbauer" echt so fahren will, dann soll er sich doch lieber ein Pedersen kaufen... Er hat´s ja (das Geld).


----------



## Musicman (6. November 2004)

Für die Pinkys unter euch


----------



## phatlizard (6. November 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Pinkys unter euch



Sag mal gibt es eine website mit dem Namen www.gayuglysinglespeederwithflames.com von der ich noch nichts weiss???

Sind das Lila Flammen auf Pink??? ... meine Toleranz geht langsam den Bach runter ...

phaty


----------



## Musicman (6. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal gibt es eine website mit dem Namen www.gayuglysinglespeederwithflames.com von der ich noch nichts weiss???
> 
> Sind das Lila Flammen auf Pink??? ... meine Toleranz geht langsam den Bach runter ...
> 
> phaty



1: Ja

2: Ja

3: Abschreckendes Beispiel, ich weiss.


----------



## Steinhummer (6. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wissen ja alle, dass Geld vor schlechtem Geschmack nicht schützt ... !


Ist die Nabe überhaupt schon ausgeschäumt?

St.

PS: UN-FASS-BAR! Ein Kollege von mir sagt immer "Hummer ist der beste Koch" und meint damit, sind die Zutaten nur gut genug, wird auch das Essen gut. Das trifft offenbar nicht immer zu...


----------



## Bateman (7. November 2004)

edit, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> edit, sorry


----------



## Bateman (8. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> buntes IF


  

hast Du die links gesehen oder wie ging das jetzt ???   

Ich wollte genau die reinstellen, hab aber dann keinien Nerv mehr gehabt die umzuwandeln etc...

Bateman


----------



## m2000 (8. November 2004)

mirisschlecht..............


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal gibt es eine website mit dem Namen www.gayuglysinglespeederwithflames.com von der ich noch nichts weiss???
> 
> Sind das Lila Flammen auf Pink??? ... meine Toleranz geht langsam den Bach runter ...
> 
> phaty



Genau desshalb wird es nie was cooles, weltbewegendes, ausgeflipptes, innovatives aus Deutschland geben - wir haben einfach weder Fantasie noch Mut irgendwas mal "anders" zu machen ... ! Dafür haben wie die Amis.

Standortproblem? In jedem Fall!

phaty
__________________

 
GruzBAM


----------



## HoHo (8. November 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du die links gesehen oder wie ging das jetzt ???
> 
> Ich wollte genau die reinstellen, hab aber dann keinien Nerv mehr gehabt die umzuwandeln etc...
> 
> Bateman



Hab die Bilder auch gesehen..... aber ohne DSL macht das keinen Spaß.

HoHo


----------



## skyline (8. November 2004)

Mit DSL schon und das Rad sieht einfach nur Hammer aus!!


----------



## phatlizard (8. November 2004)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Genau desshalb wird es nie was cooles, weltbewegendes, ausgeflipptes, innovatives aus Deutschland geben - wir haben einfach weder Fantasie noch Mut irgendwas mal "anders" zu machen ... ! Dafür haben wie die Amis.
> 
> Standortproblem? In jedem Fall!
> 
> ...



Was geht mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern an - Konrad Adenauer ...

Aber mach Dir mal keine Sorgen um meine Tolleranzgrenzen die liegen sehr sehr hoch!!!


----------



## Bateman (10. November 2004)

der absolute Hammer !!!!!!!!

Vorsicht, heiss...





































Bateman


----------



## Deleted 3968 (10. November 2004)

SYCiP   ...mhhhh *kuschel*


----------



## Coffee (10. November 2004)

ach menno, ich glaub räder aufbauen wird langsam zur sucht   








coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (10. November 2004)

und sie baut und baut und baut ......


----------



## Deleted 3968 (10. November 2004)

@coffee: Some good clean fun!


----------



## mancycle (10. November 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> der absolute Hammer !!!!!!!!
> 
> Vorsicht, heiss...
> 
> Bateman



Also, jetzt weiß ich mal schon wo ich abkupfern muß, für meinen selbstgebauten   . Soll zwar ein RR werden, aber interdisziplinäres Denken war schon immer meine Stärke...

Bis dann

Michi


----------



## TortureKing (10. November 2004)

neee, oder  .... ERIK !

Deins ?


----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ach menno, ich glaub räder aufbauen wird langsam zur sucht
> 
> 
> coffee



Deins??? Nee, denn das sollte ja ein Endorfin werden, oder???

Eher eine Auftragsarbeit...wer ist denn die glückliche???

Schick...


----------



## Coffee (10. November 2004)

hier die bauanleitung *lach*






@ alti,
doch doch, MEINS einezwischenlösung bis das endorfin kommt, damit ichm ich schonmal an weiss gewöhnen kann.

coffee


----------



## Altitude (10. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> h
> @ alti,
> doch doch, MEINS einezwischenlösung bis das endorfin kommt, damit ichm ich schonmal an weiss gewöhnen kann.



Respekt!!

Lad Deine Lupine auf und komm morgen an die Vester zur "Entjungferung"!!!


----------



## nutallabrot (10. November 2004)

ich nehms gerne als Endlösung!   

Ein Traum!


----------



## HoHo (10. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt!!
> 
> Lad Deine Lupine auf und komm morgen an die Vester zur "Entjungferung"!!!



Alti Alti Alti...... seit wann braucht man für ne Entjungferung ne Lupine ?



 


HoHo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (10. November 2004)




----------



## dertutnix (10. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

>


sehr schööööööön. so allmählich komm ich auch wieder bei den lebenden an (morgen wohl dann endlich wieder totalimpact) und dann schwant mir schreckliches


----------



## vauWe (10. November 2004)

@coffee: Schöne Werkstatt. Ich bin mehr so der "Freihand-mit-dem-Hammer-Montierer" (Montierer ist Absicht, weil die Bezeichnung "Monteur" für meine Person zu verwenden, eine Beleidigung für den gesamten Berufsstand wäre.). Deshalb bin ich auch heil froh, dass ich nicht so eine jungfräuliche Schönheit zu montieren hatte. Jungfräulich ist an dem Rad eigentlich nichts außer dem Hinterradreifen, der allerdings auch schon gut abgelagert ist. Leider gilt das auch für die Batterien der Kamera, weshalb ich hier eigentlich ganz falsch bin.

Vielleicht später.


----------



## wildbiker (10. November 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Pinkys unter euch


Was sind denn das für Laufräder??


----------



## m2000 (10. November 2004)

alte crossmax.....

@mutti(junger hüpfer  )

kommen die felgen auch an deinen bauxitbomber? weil bei disc only hätt' mir dann ne ganz schwarze lösung doch besser gefallen!


----------



## pj10 (10. November 2004)

habe jetzt auch eins und nur noch das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (11. November 2004)

m2000 schrieb:
			
		

> alte crossmax.....
> 
> @mutti(junger hüpfer  )
> 
> kommen die felgen auch an deinen bauxitbomber? weil bei disc only hätt' mir dann ne ganz schwarze lösung doch besser gefallen!




jepp, ausser ich bekomm inzwischen so schwarze kings, dann überleg ich mir das ncohmal *gg*

wollte ja disc felgen. sollten aber tubeless sein. gabs aber grad nciht. deshalb die mit flanke. wobei ich mir schon überlegt habe, damit zum graveur zu laufen und in die flanke was reingravieren zu lassen ;-))


coffee


----------



## madbull (14. November 2004)

Hier die nächsten Pics meines neuen Traumbikes...  Nachdem ich in etlichen Stunden die alte (silbergrau lackierte) 105er-Kurbel satiniert (d.h. mit Schleifpapier in einer Richtung bearbeitet) und überpoliert (mit Wenol) habe...


----------



## phatlizard (14. November 2004)

Super Bling Bling 

... dertutnix sollte mal ein Pimp-Smilie suchen!


----------



## RaoulDuke (14. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die nächsten Pics meines neuen Traumbikes...  Nachdem ich in etlichen Stunden die alte (silbergrau lackierte) 105er-Kurbel satiniert (d.h. mit Schleifpapier in einer Richtung bearbeitet) und überpoliert (mit Wenol) habe...



Unglaublich... da denkt man einmal, man hätte ein teil das kein anderer hat....
(dafür ist meine 105er matt gebürstet)


----------



## odelay (14. November 2004)

@ RaoulDuke

wer schön sein will, muss leiden !

an das Rad noch ein 10cm längerer, schwarzer Vorbau dran und es ist knapp vor göttlich (auch wenn es Deinen Rücken killt)


----------



## RaoulDuke (14. November 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> an das Rad noch ein 10cm längerer, schwarzer Vorbau dran und es ist knapp vor göttlich (auch wenn es Deinen Rücken killt)


Würd ich ja gerne, aber das ist ein BMX-Vorbau, und die gibts scheinbar nur in kurz. War schon Arbeit genug, den von Hand von 22 auf 25,4mm Lenkerdurchmesser aufzufeilen....


----------



## Jens_DD (17. November 2004)

Singlespeeder mit Bergfahrhilfe: 





Mehr Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie.


----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2004)

Steinhummer 29er in steingrau


----------



## volker racho (18. November 2004)

schick, macht nen schlanken fuß!!!
ist das ein rl-vorbau? aus stahl? kann ichs nochmal sehen?
steh ich aufm schlauch, oder warum macht man excenter-bb und schaltauge an einen rahmen? wahrscheinlich kettenführung für dirtjump....

gruß volker


----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2004)

In  meiner Gallery ist das Bild in Gross - dort siehst Du den RL-Vorbau.
Schaltauge an EBB Rahmen bietet sich an, dann kann man zweigleisig fahren - wenn eine Singlespeed Nabe drin ist, dann stört das Schaltauge nicht und wenn man schaltend fahren möchte, dann kann man umbauen ... !

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker racho (18. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> , dann kann man zweigleisig fahren - wenn eine Singlespeed Nabe drin ist, dann stört das Schaltauge nicht und wenn man schaltend fahren möchte, dann kann man umbauen ... !



aha, ich dachte, hauptgrund für ss sei, daß man sich endlich ein neues rad bauen darf ohne probleme mit der verwalterin der wg-kasse zu bekommen.

macht aber doch sinn. vorbau gefällt.

schluss aus volka


----------



## Steinhummer (18. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Steinhummer...


Ja Herr? Sie haben gerufen?



			
				phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ...29er in steingrau



Ahhhh! Die Farbe ist einfach ein Traum! Als wärs verwandt mit meinem französischen Nutzfahrzeug! Nur auf 29" steh ich nicht so...

St.


----------



## phatlizard (18. November 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur auf 29" steh ich nicht so...



Schon klar Kurzer ...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (19. November 2004)

Werden Rock Lobster Rahmen eigentlich schon mit eingebautem King geliefert?


----------



## Steinhummer (19. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar Kurzer ...


Du meinst, size DOES matter?  

Nee, mag die großen Räder optisch nicht, und die eingeschränkte Reifenauswahl ist auch Mist. Außerdem steh ich auf fette Pellen ("Ey, boah ey, vastehste, ey suu Schluffe hann ich opp däm Rad drupp, ey...") wg. Dämpfung. Schlussfolgerung: 29" saugt!

St.


----------



## ZeFlo (19. November 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst, size DOES matter?
> 
> Nee, mag die großen Räder optisch nicht, und die eingeschränkte Reifenauswahl ist auch Mist. Außerdem steh ich auf fette Pellen ("Ey, boah ey, vastehste, ey suu Schluffe hann ich opp däm Rad drupp, ey...") wg. Dämpfung. Schlussfolgerung: 29" saugt!
> 
> St.



 wir verstehen uns ohne worte, einmal mehr 

trekkingbikessaugen
flo


----------



## phattyred (19. November 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> wir verstehen uns ohne worte, einmal mehr
> 
> trekkingbikessaugen
> flo




sprachen die zwergen in einem land hinter den sieben bergen ...

... aber bei disney hatte der oberzwerg wenigstens ne gewisse autorität.


----------



## ZeFlo (19. November 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

> sprachen die zwergen in einem land hinter den sieben bergen ...
> 
> ... aber bei disney hatte der oberzwerg wenigstens ne gewisse autorität.



... er nun wieder  das mit disney und den zwergen das lernst du auch noch, da bin ich ganz zuversichtlich 

ciao
flo


----------



## singlestoph (20. November 2004)

mein altes neu abgeändert








fuchsgabel billig gekauft rad lag auchnochrum sattelgrau





stoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (20. November 2004)

@stoph: darf ich dich fragen, welche Nabe du hinten verbaut hast?


----------



## Northstar (20. November 2004)

isch tib ma auf  www.paulcomp.com


----------



## MisterXT (20. November 2004)

Sieht wirklich so aus. Aber wie ist dann die Kette gespannt? Ich dachte die Paul hat keinen Spann- Mechansimus und auf dem Bild seh ich normale Ausfallenden und keinen Kettenspanner?

Schaut aber gut aus!


----------



## singlestoph (20. November 2004)

die ausfallenden sind leicht nach hintenoben geneigt dh. nicht ganz horizontal

einwenig ausprobieren dann hats gepasst

es ist ein 94 er obed rahmen (früher gabs das noch oft)

darum sollte man die alten teile nicht fortschmeissen,
man weiss ja nie ob sie noch für was gut sind  

stoph


----------



## gerolf (21. November 2004)

So, ich bin jetzt völlig schaltungslos, mein Rennzombi ist konvertiert und somit die letzte Schaltung demontiert. Bin begeistert, der Antrieb ist absolut geräuschlos. Ich hatte erst einen hier rumfliegenden Point-Spanner verbaut, das Ding ist ja eine Krankheit! Dann hab ich ein bißchen probiert und siehe da, im Ausfallende sind jetzt nach oben hin so 2-3 mm Luft und ich kann ohne Spanner fahren. Nicht perfekt, aber meine Antennen nach einer ENO sind schon ausgefahren. Absolut genial ist das Bordsteinkantenspringen und Kopfsteinpflasterfahren, denn man hört davon genau nichts, kein Klappern, kein garnichts. Wunderbar. Übersetzung ist 42/16 mit DX-Ritzel für tägliche Sprints, mit der ENO ließe sich auch leicht eine Ich-prügel-durch-die-Wälder-Übersetzung realisieren...

Schnell, einfach, schön (find ich):










Thumbnails (click):



 

 

 

Und noch ein paar mehr in meiner Galerie.

Achso, das hier habe ich saniert und meiner Nichte geschenkt. Schöner Aufkleber, oder?






Begeisterte Grüße

Gerolf


----------



## roesli (21. November 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, das hier habe ich saniert und meiner Nichte geschenkt.
> 
> Gerolf



 

Sollte ich auch mal Papa werden, werd ich Dir den Job meines Bruders anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miphy (22. November 2004)

das fort ist echt sehr schön, wie fährts sich denn mit dem rennlenker in der city?


----------



## gerolf (22. November 2004)

Schnell fährt sich´s und ich komm gut zwischen den Autos durch. In Bremsgriffhaltung hat man gute Hebel für die Beschleunigungssprints. Bis vor zwei Wochen hatte ich noch Rennschlappen und 18 Gänge drauf, jetzt ist es einfacher und leiser. War gestern anderthalb Stunden im Wald spielen damit, war sehr schön. Jetzt hat es Dreckpackungen an Sitz- und Unterrohr und ich finde es sieht so noch besser aus. Ich glaub ich habe mein Winterspielzeug gefunden.

Gerolf


----------



## der alte ron (22. November 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> ... ...  Ich glaub ich habe mein Winterspielzeug gefunden.
> 
> Gerolf


 
Seufz ! Wenn ich das blos von mir behaupten könnte ... ! Genau so etwas habe ich auch vor , nur fehlt mir die liebe auf dem ersten blick ! Ich hab immer noch nichts gefunden , wo ich sagen könnte , jetzt trenn ich  mich von meinem wunderschönen perlmutweißen principia !

Schönes teil gerolf !


----------



## gerolf (22. November 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Seufz ! Wenn ich das blos von mir behaupten könnte ... ! Genau so etwas habe ich auch vor , nur fehlt mir die liebe auf dem ersten blick ! Ich hab immer noch nichts gefunden , wo ich sagen könnte , jetzt trenn ich  mich von meinem wunderschönen perlmutweißen principia !
> 
> Schönes teil gerolf !



Liebe läßt sich nicht erzwingen, auf den ersten Blick schon gar nicht. Meins ist doch auch nur ein Stangenrahmen mit einigen Jährchen auf dem Buckel. Unsere Liebe ist mit der Zeit gewachsen. Wir sind beide dünn aber robust, gern schnell, haben unsere Macken, die wir akzeptieren. Na gut, gegen ein Principia muß man vielleicht einiges bieten. Aber wer sagt denn, daß Du Dich von ihm trennen mußt?

Um Dir etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen: Wie wäre es damit?





Und: Danke für die Komplimente

Gerolf - drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet


----------



## HoHo (22. November 2004)

Auch nicht schlecht....










HoHo


----------



## odelay (22. November 2004)

naja  
die Gabel passt optisch gar nicht und bei dieser Steilvorlage von Rahmenlackierung keinen Kuhfellsattel zu verwenden grenzt fast schon an Nonkonformismus


----------



## Musicman (22. November 2004)

Ein "Ich will Kühe" Rad


----------



## der alte ron (23. November 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Um Dir etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen: Wie wäre es damit?


Was immer du da gepostet hast , es ist :

Wunderschön !
Warscheinlich sau teuer !
Sicher leider nur als sisp zu haben !
Leider kein crosser !
Nur über direktimport aus den usa zu haben !

Warum mich trennen ? Weil ich denke crosser oder rennrad !
 Ist zu nah beieinander und da man mit dem crosser alles machen kann mit dem renner aber nicht sollte es ein cx sein !

nikolay


----------



## gerolf (23. November 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Warum mich trennen ? Weil ich denke crosser oder rennrad ! Ist zu nah beieinander und da man mit dem crosser alles machen kann mit dem renner aber nicht sollte es ein cx sein !
> 
> nikolay



Ich hab da ein bißchen was mißverstanden, dachte Du willst Ersatz für Dein Principia. Also, das da ist ein Landshark, vermutlich wirklich sauteuer und hier ist der Link: www.landsharkbicycles.com

Und wenn Du einen Crosser suchst der auch noch ein Schaltauge hat aber trotzdem auch eingangen kann dann schreit das eigentlich nach einem Surly CrossCheck. Schlag zu, das wunderschöne Weinrot wird gegen ein noch nicht näher identifiziertes Grün ersetzt.

Gerolf


----------



## volker racho (23. November 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Du einen Crosser suchst der auch noch ein Schaltauge hat aber trotzdem auch eingangen kann dann schreit das eigentlich nach.......


brockenhammer aus dem brutzelfred! da kannst du dir nicht nur die farbe aussuchen.

gruß volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (23. November 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> ... ... dann schreit das eigentlich nach einem Surly CrossCheck. Schlag zu, das wunderschöne Weinrot wird gegen ein noch nicht näher identifiziertes Grün ersetzt.
> 
> Gerolf


Zu schwer und zu zahm ! Und wenn stahl dann lieber keine wasserrohre .
Ich schau mich einfach weiter ganz unverkrampft um .

Ciao & danke , nikolay


----------



## gerolf (23. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> brockenhammer aus dem brutzelfred! da kannst du dir nicht nur die farbe aussuchen.
> 
> gruß volker



Der Herr Brockenhammer baut nicht nur für sich? Interessant...das muß ich mir merken.

Gerolf


----------



## volker racho (23. November 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Der Herr Brockenhammer baut nicht nur für sich?


nein, der ekelt sich vor garnix. aber bei rosa is schluß.

hihi volka


----------



## miphy (23. November 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Zu schwer und zu zahm ! Und wenn stahl dann lieber keine wasserrohre .
> Ich schau mich einfach weiter ganz unverkrampft um .
> 
> Ciao & danke , nikolay




bloß keine wasserrohre, bei nem schicken crosser doch lieber schlanke wasserrohre als voluminöse coladosen?!


----------



## gerolf (23. November 2004)

volker racho schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber bei rosa is schluß.



Verständlicherweise!

Gerolf


----------



## odelay (24. November 2004)

There is a new girl in town,
please give a warm welcome:
Galeriefoto


hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich den Jones-H-Bar für vollkommen überbewertet halte


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich den Jones-H-Bar für vollkommen überbewertet halte



... type healthbar rizer comp  


flo


----------



## odelay (24. November 2004)

Modell "Amsterdam" glaub ich, bei Karstadt, echt Stahl und echte 14,95? 

richtige Porno-Teile können so billig sein   , bin noch am Überlegen ob ich Lenkerband statt Griffen nehme

nochmal Danke stediju, passt perfekt   



btw: was kostet ein komplettes ENO-Hinterrad, wo bekomm ich es günstig?


----------



## Horst Link (24. November 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> btw: was kostet ein komplettes ENO-Hinterrad, wo bekomm ich es günstig?



Das kostet dreimal so viel wie obiges Komplettrad.   Und kann diesen STYLOMATEN nicht im Ansatz das Wasser reichen -> Echt fettes Modul - oder wie man hier sagt - 

[schwäbisch]: urz geil - > 

[sächsisch]:viehischst geil 


alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (26. November 2004)

Voodoo Nzumbi


----------



## Musicman (26. November 2004)

Giant XTC Mit Horizontalen Ausfallern


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (26. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo Nzumbi



Sooooooo sieht ein Nzumbi aus ;-)


----------



## harald_legner (28. November 2004)

So, ich bin jetzt auch dabei. Grundsätzlich ist das Teil benutzbar - die Bremsleistung ist jedoch so grottenschlecht (was ich auf die Stahlfelgen schiebe), dass ich mich demnächst um neue Laufräder bemühen werde. Auch nicht schlecht, wenn das Vorderrad dann nicht mehr 1,6 kg auf die Waage bringt ...
Am Lenker muss auch noch gefeilt werden - da liegt ein bequemeres Modell aber noch im Keller, das ist also ganz schnell gemacht.
Eine neue Kurbel muss auch her, die beiden Kettenblätter sind miteinander vernietet, das kriege ich nicht sinnvoll getrennt. Ausserdem gibt's ja doch deutlich schönere Kurbeln.
Derzeit ist es 39:19 gekettet, durch die recht langen Ausfallenden brauche ich glücklicherweise keinen Kettenspanner.
Ich denke, ich werde damit einigen Spaß haben.


----------



## miphy (28. November 2004)

wirklich sehr schick, besonders die rahmenaufkleber und der weiße sattel + lenkerband


----------



## lupusir (28. November 2004)

Ich möchte dem geneigten Publikum meinen Single-Renner nicht vorenthalten:

Hans Lutz Aero-Typ, Columbus SL mit leicht flachgedrückten Rohren *g*
Kurbel: Shimano 600
Naben: Suntour Superbe Pro, Schraubkranz
Ritzel: ACS Claws
Felge: Mavic MA 40
Bremsen: Campa, mit Ultegra 600 Griffen

Liebe Grüße,

W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selecta gold (29. November 2004)

nicht ganz singelspeed aber optisch einfach gut...


----------



## BEAVER (29. November 2004)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> nicht ganz singelspeed aber optisch einfach gut...



Nit wirklich, oder?
 :kotz:³


----------



## selecta gold (29. November 2004)

> _beaver_: Nit wirklich, oder?


doch find ich schon es hat irgendwie was an sich es ist einfach ein riesiger klumpen alu ohne dämpfer ohne federgabel. und ich mag den übergang zum hinterbau persönlich.aber das ist eine der berühmten geschmacksfragen


----------



## gerolf (29. November 2004)

Abgesehen vom Aussehen:

Die fahren sich ein bißchen komisch, hatte mal eins unter mir und wegen dem Kardan ist die Kurbel ein Stück nach rechts versetzt. Nicht meine Tasse Tee...und wo es doch so schöne Kettenblätter gibt...

Gerolf


----------



## selecta gold (29. November 2004)

aber ein cooles prinzip ist das mit dem kardan antrieb es zieht auf jeden fall unheimlich blicke an zumahl man auch eine fluoreszierende lackierung ordern kann und dann ist es ein absouluter eye catcher


----------



## gerolf (29. November 2004)

Naja ich seh schon ganz gern warum ich vorwärts komme. Ich brauch die Kette als logische Verbindung zwischen Kurbelei und Vortrieb, sonst bin ich abgelenkt und überfordert.

Gerolf


----------



## selecta gold (29. November 2004)

> gerolf: Ich brauch die Kette als logische Verbindung zwischen Kurbelei und Vortrieb, sonst bin ich abgelenkt und überfordert.


aber es ist immer die gefahr von:

 User-Frage: Fahrradkette

Hallo Frau Metternich,
Ich bin mit einer Seidenhose in der Fahrradkette hängen geblieben. Mit dem Fleckenentferner von Dr. Beckmann (Fett und Öl) ist er nicht rausgegangen. Habe ich noch eine andere Chance?
Vielen Dank im vorraus!
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!
Christina (Name von der Redaktion geändert)



Liebe Christina,
vielen Dank für Ihre Frage.
Ich kann Ihre Trauer um die schöne Seidenhose sehr gut verstehen. 
Sie können folgende Tipps ausprobieren:

a.) Geben Sie etwas Spülmittel auf ein sauberes Tuch und tupfen damit den Fleck gut ab.

b.) Geben Sie etwas Terpentin auf ein sauberes Tuch und betupfen den Fleck auf der Hose damit.

c.) Wenn das alles nichts nutzt, oder alternativ machen Sie die Stelle nass und geben Feinwaschmittel (am besten in flüssiger Form) auf die Stelle. Lassen Sie das eingeweichte Stoffstück über Nacht liegen und waschen es am nächsten Tag gut aus.

d.) wenn das auch nix hilft bleibt nur noch kardan antrieb oder sollten sie vielleicht einmal zu fuss gehen 

Ich hoffe, dass Sie die Flecken auf Ihrer Hose entfernen können.


----------



## lelebebbel (29. November 2004)

ach komm. welcher ernsthafte (ein grenzwertiger begriff in diesem forum, ich weiss) radfahrer besitzt denn überhaupt noch hosen (abgesehen von den geilen lycrateilen natürlich), die bis über die wade reichen? 

eben.

für die nicht ganz so ernsthaften gibts immernoch die hochkrempeloption, und die seidenhosenträger sollten sich einfach nen kettenschutz kaufen..

nen zahnriemen allerdings würd mich irgendwie reizen  der hätte dann auch besseres gewicht und wirkungsgrad als dieses kardanzeugs, das übrigens auch live so aussieht, als hätte das einer aus alten aluprofilen in seiner garage zusammengeschraubt. 
die realisierbaren übersetzungen sind bei riemen ein bisschen ein problem, kleine radien mögen die teile immernoch nicht - für singlespeedtypische ansprüche müsste das aber passen


----------



## Quantic (29. November 2004)

Ich glaub dass das Hauptproblem bei Zahnriemen der Einbau ist. Irgendwas musst du dann schon am Rahmen ändern


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. November 2004)

.....endlich!
nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass Campa Naben einfacher zu fixen sind wie Shimano Naben, habe ich mich mal an die alte Chorus rangemacht. Die haben ja 3 Sperrklinken. Hab einfach 2 umgedreht und schon wars fix. Dann noch die Kette gekürzt (war so ungeduldig, dass ich se zu kurz gemacht habe und jetzt ne zu schwere Übersetzung habe   ), das Schaltwerk abgeschraubt und ab gings in die Dunkelheit.

Ich hab das Grinsen nicht mehr aus'm Gesicht bekommen... fast besser wie Cannondale fahren! [  ]

Ein paar klägliche Versuche des Skipping (oder Skidding? ach scheiß drauf, ich kann mir sowas nicht merken)... einfach geil.

Das Bike ist natürlich nur für den genaueren Betrachter ein Fixie 
Mal schauen, was ich mir unter den Tannenbaum legen kann

/till *derhinundwegist*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (29. November 2004)

Ist ja geil - man muss die Klinken bei Campa nur umdrehen? Kein Feilen oder Ähnliches?!?!? Ist ja genial...

Wie groß ist das Spiel?

Halt uns unbedingt auf dem Laufenden, wie's mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit aussieht!

Ich mach's bei mir nämlich erst nach, wenn es dauerhaft klappt - ich will mir nicht die Nabe ruinieren, weil die umgedrehten Klinken bei einem heftigen Skid oder Skip doch noch "durchrutschen und den Freilauf ruinieren...  


DAS ist übrigens "Understatement" pur: 16 (oder 18?) Gänge zu sehen - und im Innern ein FIX...


----------



## lelebebbel (29. November 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub dass das Hauptproblem bei Zahnriemen der Einbau ist. Irgendwas musst du dann schon am Rahmen ändern



wenn man vorne 3 und hinten 10 zahnräder unterkriegt, dann muss sogar ein zahnriemen aus ner harley passen...

@tt²: glückwunsch  jetzt warte ab, bis es regnet oder schneit, dann geh nochmal spielen mit dem ding! für freilauf-fahrer schwer zu verstehen, aber es macht bei schlechtem wetter fast noch mehr spass als bei gutem.

bei mir bestätigt sich grad aber wieder meine these: lass bei einem rad 90% der technik weg, und der rest wird einfach 10 mal so oft kaputtgehen. ich brauch vermutlich bald nen neuen steuersatz...


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja geil - man muss die Klinken bei Campa nur umdrehen? Kein Feilen oder Ähnliches?!?!? Ist ja genial...
> 
> Wie groß ist das Spiel?
> 
> ...



klar, ich halt euch/dich auf dem laufenden....

Spiel ist null/nix/nada/nothing! Ein paar Skid/Skip hab ich gemacht, allerdings sehr zaghaft 

Naja, wenn die futsch ist, dann hab ich noch eine Veloce  
ich hoffe aber bis dahin (wieder einmal blöd genug zu sein) mir ein Fixer Rahmen mit Fix Nabe zu holen   

tja... 18 Gänge, aber wirklich nur der eine fahrbar. mal schauen, ob ich mir die Mühe mache das zu ändern

/till


----------



## madbull (29. November 2004)

tt² schrieb:
			
		

> ...tja... 18 Gänge, aber wirklich nur der eine fahrbar. mal schauen, ob ich mir die Mühe mache das zu ändern


Um was wollen wir wetten?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. November 2004)

ach ja.. irgendwas klackert komisch... aber vielleicht ist das auch nur auf meine bescheidenen "zusammenschraubkünste zurückzuführen


----------



## Quantic (29. November 2004)

> wenn man vorne 3 und hinten 10 zahnräder unterkriegt, dann muss sogar ein zahnriemen aus ner harley passen...



Das Problem mein ich nicht (is ja auch kein Problem). Ich meine dass dir beim montieren die Kettenstrebe im Weg sein wird. Du müsstest also entweder den Zahnriemen auseinander nehmen können, wie bei der Kette (gibt es solsche Zahnriemen?), oder du musst halt die Kettenstrebe durchsägen und hinterher wieder schweißen  
Ich kenne bis jetzt nur einen Hardtail Rahmen (Rocky Mountain Suzy Q), bei dem die Kettenstrebe so hoch ans Sitzrohr geht, dass man die Kette auch ohne nieten montieren und abmachen kann.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (29. November 2004)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> nicht ganz singelspeed aber optisch einfach gut...



Ross Lovegrove hat aber auch WIRKLICH schöne Sachen gemacht...


----------



## chickenway-user (30. November 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mein ich nicht (is ja auch kein Problem). Ich meine dass dir beim montieren die Kettenstrebe im Weg sein wird. Du müsstest also entweder den Zahnriemen auseinander nehmen können, wie bei der Kette (gibt es solsche Zahnriemen?), oder du musst halt die Kettenstrebe durchsägen und hinterher wieder schweißen
> Ich kenne bis jetzt nur einen Hardtail Rahmen (Rocky Mountain Suzy Q), bei dem die Kettenstrebe so hoch ans Sitzrohr geht, dass man die Kette auch ohne nieten montieren und abmachen kann.



ich glaub von wheeler gabs auch mal so nen rahmen...


wenn man dann an jede seite einen riemen, und diese breit genug macht, und dafür den reifen schmaler lässt hat man die perfekte tiefschnee-schlamm-wasweißichwas-waffe...


----------



## Schrau-Bär (30. November 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne bis jetzt nur einen Hardtail Rahmen (Rocky Mountain Suzy Q)





			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub von wheeler gabs auch mal so nen rahmen...
> 
> 
> wenn man dann an jede seite einen riemen, und diese breit genug macht, und dafür den reifen schmaler lässt hat man die perfekte tiefschnee-schlamm-wasweißichwas-waffe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (30. November 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mein ich nicht (is ja auch kein Problem). Ich meine dass dir beim montieren die Kettenstrebe im Weg sein wird. Du müsstest also entweder den Zahnriemen auseinander nehmen können, wie bei der Kette (gibt es solsche Zahnriemen?), oder du musst halt die Kettenstrebe durchsägen und hinterher wieder schweißen
> Ich kenne bis jetzt nur einen Hardtail Rahmen (Rocky Mountain Suzy Q), bei dem die Kettenstrebe so hoch ans Sitzrohr geht, dass man die Kette auch ohne nieten montieren und abmachen kann.



Schraubbare Kettenstrebe, was beim Mopped geht sollte beim Rad erst recht gehen.


----------



## skyline (30. November 2004)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> nicht ganz singelspeed aber optisch einfach gut...



Also das Ding hab ich schon in echt gesehen und es ist mal wirklich so häßlich wie auf dem Foto. Ich weiß nicht, ich mag ja eh eher die klassische Diamantrahmenform. Mhm, damit bin ich ja da UCI - konform, sollte mir meine Meinung dann mal überdenken... 

HEY, Super Teil! Jaaa!

Nee, nich wirklich, fühlt sich blöd an, ich bleib also dabei: Sieht schei0e aus.

cheers, nils


----------



## macgyver (2. Dezember 2004)

Stahl, ungefedert, 1 Gang, Cantileverbremsen


----------



## mete (2. Dezember 2004)

Nicht schön, nicht selten, aber es hat nur einen Gang.


----------



## selecta gold (2. Dezember 2004)

> _macgyver: _ Stahl, ungefedert, 1 Gang, Cantileverbremsen







ich werd nicht wieder ein 1997 scott blackstone ... 
mein erstes bike    die farbe ist der hammer ...
mac gyver ist und bleibt für mich ein held


----------



## phatlizard (4. Dezember 2004)

Ein blöder Name für ein Rad ... aber hübsch gelötet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (4. Dezember 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich kenne bis jetzt nur einen Hardtail Rahmen (Rocky Mountain Suzy Q), bei dem die Kettenstrebe so hoch ans Sitzrohr geht, dass man die Kette auch ohne nieten montieren und abmachen kann.



ist das nicht bei allen ecs-rahmen so? (ecs=elevated chainstay)

m.


----------



## madbull (4. Dezember 2004)

Mal ein aktuelles Bild meiner einzig wahren Liebe...  





(Ganz groß in der Galerie)

Und zufällig die Werbung eines meiner liebsten Biere im TV...  

SO muss ein Radl aussehen, das artgerecht bewegt wird!  

Und bald - wartet's nur ab - werden Phil und Paul meine Liebste schmücken...


----------



## foenfrisur (4. Dezember 2004)

@ madbull:

sowas verdrecktes kommt dir ins wohnzimmer......?

genau wie bei mir  
und das meinige sieht z.Zt. auch so "artgerecht" behandelt aus....
ich finde waldwege sollten asphaltiert und alle zwei tage mit ner straßenkehrmaschine gereinigt werden...
dann bleibt die stube auch sauber!


----------



## phatlizard (5. Dezember 2004)




----------



## asco1 (5. Dezember 2004)

ich sehe goooold! *bling*


----------



## phatlizard (5. Dezember 2004)

Man muss beim Versuch neue Farbkombis zu finden eben ab und an mal über den Tellerrand schauen ...


----------



## Musicman (5. Dezember 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss beim Versuch neue Farbkombis zu finden eben ab und an mal über den Tellerrand schauen ...



Dat is doch mal n Singlespeed


----------



## asco1 (5. Dezember 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss beim Versuch neue Farbkombis zu finden eben ab und an mal über den Tellerrand schauen ...


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Dezember 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Dat is doch mal n Singlespeed



ne, das net. aber nen paar vergoldete teile an dem ding


----------



## Quantic (10. Dezember 2004)

mein neues Baby













Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch die roten Horst Rings  
Wenn die da sind gibts auch ein Bild von hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (10. Dezember 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch die roten Horst Rings
> Wenn die da sind gibts auch ein Bild von hinten


Vorbau, Gabel und Farb-Kombi finde ich persönlich...  najaaa...   ...

Aber das dritte Bild ist der *A B S O L U T E    H A M M E R !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Einfach nur überirdisch genial...  



			
				Quantic schrieb:
			
		

>


Könntest du das bitte im Original an webmaster (at) mtb-nord.de schicken?


----------



## Quantic (10. Dezember 2004)

> Vorbau, Gabel und Farb-Kombi finde ich persönlich... najaaa...  ...


Bei der Gabel hast du recht. is ein billiges verchrohmtes teil, aber sie war nun mal grad. Da der Rahmen Federgabelgeometrie hat bin ich mit der Gabelwahl mit meinem Buged auch etwas eingeschränkt.

zum Thema Farbe: bin noch am überlegen ob ich nich nen anderen, dezenteren Sattel draufziehe, da das rot des Sattels zugegebenermaßen nich so richtig zu den rot eloxierten Teilen passt


----------



## madbull (10. Dezember 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Gabel hast du recht. is ein billiges verchrohmtes teil, aber sie war nun mal grad. Da der Rahmen Federgabelgeometrie hat bin ich mit der Gabelwahl mit meinem Buged auch etwas eingeschränkt.
> ...


Tja - es lohnt sich halt DOCH, regelmäßig in den Bikemarkt des IBC zu schauen...

Sehr bald an meinem MULE:


----------



## kingmoe (10. Dezember 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Gabel hast du recht. is ein billiges verchrohmtes teil, aber sie war nun mal grad. Da der Rahmen Federgabelgeometrie hat bin ich mit der Gabelwahl mit meinem Buged auch etwas eingeschränkt.
> 
> zum Thema Farbe: bin noch am überlegen ob ich nich nen anderen, dezenteren Sattel draufziehe, da das rot des Sattels zugegebenermaßen nich so richtig zu den rot eloxierten Teilen passt



Lass den Sattel drauf und leiste dir dafür rot eloxierte Cantis!


----------



## roesli (10. Dezember 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues Baby



Ich seh, der Mann hat sich bei Fabial eingedeckt   

Wie fahren sich Cantibremsen mit V-Brake-Hebeln?


----------



## Quantic (10. Dezember 2004)

rote Canti's? ... wär ne vielleicht ne Idee
hab sogar noch welche rumliegen  
der haken ist: ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich die Montieren soll  
auf der einen Seite is ne ganz normale zum Rahmen/Gabel geöffnete Tonne aus Plastik zur Führung der Feder, aber auf der anderen Seite...schaut euch die Bilder an     



> Wie fahren sich Cantibremsen mit V-Brake-Hebeln?


ging eigentlich richtig gut (dank Avid speed dial), bis ich nach dem ersten kleinen Downhill Alu-Späne in den Bremsbelägen hatte  (sollte aber weniger an den Hebeln liegen)



> Ich seh, der Mann hat sich bei Fabial eingedeckt


Ich habe keine Ahnung was du meinst (ist die Bemerkung nur was für insider?)


----------



## mldarkroom (10. Dezember 2004)

Also die Feder steckt auf der einen Seite im Bremsarm, das schwarze Teil kommt darüber. Feder auch hier ins Loch. Die abgeflachten Flächen dienen zum Vorspannen der Feder. Das ganze auf die Aufnahme schieben und von vorne festschrauben. Wenn das Querseil drinn ist und alles fest ist, kannst Du durch Drehen der Schwarzen Teile die Vorspannung einstellen, bis sich beide Arme parallel bewegen beim Ziehen der Bremse.


----------



## nutallabrot (10. Dezember 2004)

wenn man vorher die Befestigungsschrauben leicht lockert lassen sich die Teile leichter drehen und es gibt keine hässlichen Kratzer


----------



## Quantic (10. Dezember 2004)

danke für die Tipps   
werd ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren
dann gibt es an meinem Bike nur noch Rot Schwarz und Silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quantic (11. Dezember 2004)

Nachdem ich 2 oder 3 Stunden Probiert habe die roten Cantis zu montieren, hatte ich die Schnautze gestrichen voll!
Mag sein dass ich mich zu blöd anstelle, oder dass man keine V-Brakehebel nehmen sollte. Ist jetzt aber auch egal, hab jetzt einfach meine V-Brakes drangebaut. Das hat nichtmal ne halbe Stunde gedauert, dafür hab ich jetzt ordentliche Bremspower, nen satten Druckpunkt und das alles ohne irgendwelches schleifen   

jetzt nur noch rot schwarz und silber  












Die Kabelbinder kommen natürlich noch weg. Ich hatte nur gerade keinen anderen Bremszug, der lang genug war außer diesem und der ist nunmal am ende ziemlich aufgedrieselt.


----------



## phatlizard (13. Dezember 2004)




----------



## Steinhummer (13. Dezember 2004)

Hey rob, was ist denn mit deiner neuen Möhre? Oder muss ich erst deinen Gt-Punkt stimulieren?

St.


----------



## gerolf (13. Dezember 2004)

Merke: Mädchenfahrräder erkennt man am Lenkerschmuck, nicht an der Rahmenfarbe.






Gerolf


----------



## the-red-planet (14. Dezember 2004)

Noch nicht ganz fertig:
Mein Stadtrad


----------



## Horst Link (14. Dezember 2004)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt nur noch rot schwarz und silber



Fast komplett - fehlen ja nur noch die ROTEN Horst Rings. Sind auf dem Weg   

Rock on - Hörstle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mldarkroom (15. Dezember 2004)

Mein kleines Schwarzes!


----------



## Keili (15. Dezember 2004)

mldarkroom schrieb:
			
		

> Mein kleines Schwarzes!



Gott sei dank ist es kein Fixie. Sonst würde ich heute vor lauter gesabbere nichtmehr zum Arbeiten kommen!

Auch fein gemacht!

Keili

P.S. Wo hast du die Kette her?


----------



## mldarkroom (15. Dezember 2004)

Also ich habe sie von:
http://www.singlespeedshop.de/

Gibt es bestimmt aber auch noch wo anders.

Fixie ist schon in der Endphase der Planung. Wird auch ein Surly.


----------



## smog (15. Dezember 2004)

mldarkroom schrieb:
			
		

> Mein kleines Schwarzes!
> 
> sehr schöne gesamterscheinung


----------



## phatlizard (15. Dezember 2004)

mldarkroom schrieb:
			
		

>



Das schönste Rad dieses Jahr!


----------



## mldarkroom (15. Dezember 2004)

So ein Lob von der style police, siehst du das Tränchen im Augenwinkel?!!


----------



## mip-mip (15. Dezember 2004)

mldarkroom schrieb:
			
		

> Mein kleines Schwarzes!



Hast das *schwarz* ja streng und sauber durch gezogen! Trifft damit auch genau meinen Geschmack.  

Glückwunsch: so ein dickes Lob von Big-Daddy gleicht einem Ritterschlag  

mip-mip


----------



## madbull (15. Dezember 2004)

Der Inbegriff eines D I C K E N Lobs sozusagen...


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2004)

gt psyclone ssp

nach erfolgreicher suche hier im forum (danke alti!) konnte ich vor zwei (oder sind schon drei?) wochen mein neues bike aufbauen. mein trek 8300 (bj. 93) hatte nach 6 jahren treuen diensten seinen geist aufgegeben. 
das psyclone hab ich unverändert mit den teilen des treks aufgebaut (ausgenommen sattelstütze und steuersatz). es fährt sich sehr gut, passt von der größe her und sieht gut aus - perfekt!
übersetzung: 2,23:1 (38:17)
gewicht: 9,7kg
die bilder sind nicht so toll geworden, aber was solls: 

















und ich will jetzt nichts zum sattel hören; der bleibt vorerst 

ach, wenn noch jemand ne 26,8er sattelstütze (schwarz!) ohne!! kröpfung nach hinten rumzuliegen hat -> pm!

danke nochmal an alle die mir was angeboten haben bei meiner suche damals 

rb


----------



## Steinhummer (16. Dezember 2004)

Schickes Rad! Den Rahmen zu nehmen war eine gute Entscheidung...


			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> gt psyclone ssp
> und ich will jetzt nichts zum sattel hören; der bleibt vorerst
> rb


Modell "Miezi schläft"  

St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (16. Dezember 2004)

Schick, hab jan Faible für ältere GTs. Nur mit dem Schaltauge muss man doch noch was machen können, oder?


cheers, nils


----------



## mip-mip (16. Dezember 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> es fährt sich sehr gut, passt von der größe her und sieht gut aus - perfekt!
> übersetzung: 2,23:1 (38:17)
> 
> rb



wenn die Sattelhöhe wie Abgebildet perfekt eingestellt ist = verdammter Fitfocker!!!

mip-mip


----------



## Martin M (16. Dezember 2004)

Schön, schön, schön, lieber Rob.

Was denn für ein Baujahr?

Und lass bitte den hanger, wie er ist ...
Es ist ja schon schlimm genug, dass ich alte GTs verstümmele, aber eine seit 13 Jahren lang abgeschabte "midnight aurora"-Lackierung sieht nicht wirklich hübsch aus.
Im Gegensatz zu Deinem schwarzen.


----------



## sketcher (16. Dezember 2004)

Hat sich doch gelohnt, Rob!

Schöner Rahmen, und schwarz ist sowieso das einzig Wahre. 

Grüße,
skr.


----------



## hügelflitzer (16. Dezember 2004)

Moin, 

gestern gegen 23.00 Uhr die letzten Schrauben reingedreht und gleich noch ein Foto gemacht.....   
Endlich fährt es.... .


----------



## gerolf (16. Dezember 2004)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> gestern gegen 23.00 Uhr die letzten Schrauben reingedreht und gleich noch ein Foto gemacht.....
> Endlich fährt es.... .



Hey, Glückwunsch! Wollte erst was schreiben zu den Kabelbindern, jetzt hab ich drüben gelesen wieso & warum. Schönes Gerät ist´s geworden (vielleicht mal ein Antriebsseitenbild?), Gabel fänd ich gut in Rahmenfarbe.

Das Wichtigste sieht man nicht (und das heißt ja auch was): den Selbstbau. Muß ein tolles Gefühl sein. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil, kannst Du stolz drauf sein.

Gerolf


----------



## rob (16. Dezember 2004)

mip-mip schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die Sattelhöhe wie Abgebildet perfekt eingestellt ist = verdammter Fitfocker!!!


auf dem bild ist die sattelstütze ca. ein cm zu weit rausgezogen.

@skyline: das schaltauge bleibt dran. wer weiß wie lange ich noch lust aufs singlespeeden habe; und wenn sie vergeht, will ich den rahmen doch trotzdem wieterfahren!

@martin: laut alti sollte es ein 99er baujahr sein. und vielleicht steh ich ja aufm schlauch, aber meinst du mir 'hangar'?

@hügelflitzer: grundsolide, schön und unauffällige karre. 

 rb


----------



## Horst Link (16. Dezember 2004)

mensch rob - fast schon ein klassiker. und aus uh ass ey. aus dir wird noch was!    

bei dem baujahr tippe ich allerdings auf zwei, drei jahre älter...ein schwarzes psyclone hing bei california sports gegen 1997 immer rum. 

grüsle hörst


----------



## hügelflitzer (16. Dezember 2004)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Glückwunsch! Wollte erst was schreiben zu den Kabelbindern, jetzt hab ich drüben gelesen wieso & warum. Schönes Gerät ist´s geworden (vielleicht mal ein Antriebsseitenbild?), Gabel fänd ich gut in Rahmenfarbe.
> 
> Das Wichtigste sieht man nicht (und das heißt ja auch was): den Selbstbau. Muß ein tolles Gefühl sein. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil, kannst Du stolz drauf sein.
> 
> Gerolf




Grazie! 
Gabel ist noch in Arbeit. Da kommt noch eine Magura Brücke mit festen Gabelbeinen rein. Die Gabelbeine sind in Rahmenfarbe, muß ich aber noch ein bißchen was dran entlacken......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. Dezember 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> mensch rob - fast schon ein klassiker. und aus uh ass ey. aus dir wird noch was!
> 
> bei dem baujahr tippe ich allerdings auf zwei, drei jahre älter...ein schwarzes psyclone hing bei california sports gegen 1997 immer rum.
> 
> grüsle hörst



Wenn die Decals original sind, ist das schöne Psyclone definitiv von 1995 oder älter. Ab 1996 hatte GT den fetten Solo-Schriftzug "GT" auf dem Unterrohr.
Rahmennummer (entweder unterm Lager oder an der Innenseite linkes Ausfallende) könnte mehr verraten.


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> gt psyclone ssp
> rb



Mensch Rob, der ist schön geworden...solltest Du die neongelben Maguras gegen weiße ersetzen wollen...ich hätt noch nen Satz rumliegen...

nachdem ich das Rad ja schon länger kenn...es ist ein 96er meines Wissens


----------



## der alte ron (17. Dezember 2004)

@rob , hügelflitzer : Wenig qualifiziertes komentar aber ..Yeahhhhhhh !




P.S.: Ich hasse maguras raceline gelb , aber es scheint keinen zu kümmern


----------



## D-MAN (18. Dezember 2004)

89er Trench Goat (Horst  )
Konnte sogar noch ein paar passende Mountain Goat Granola Bars auftreiben (letztes Bild). Jaa, die Kette hängt, aber bis jetzt ist sie noch nicht abgesprungen und ich will da einfach keinen Spanner dranschrauben.


----------



## mete (18. Dezember 2004)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> 89er Trench Goat (Horst  )
> Konnte sogar noch ein paar passende Mountain Goat Granola Bars auftreiben (letztes Bild). Jaa, die Kette hängt, aber bis jetzt ist sie noch nicht abgesprungen und ich will da einfach keinen Spanner dranschrauben.



 Tolles Mountain Goat, aber die Kettenspannung ist noch ausbaufähig


----------



## Keili (18. Dezember 2004)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Tolles Mountain Goat, aber die Kettenspannung ist noch ausbaufähig



Genau und mit orangenen HorstRings wärs, finde ich, sogar noch geiler!

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humpen (19. Dezember 2004)

Wir haben uns schmutzig gemacht!

Darf ich bekannt machen: 

Agrestieingang - SSp-Forum - SSP Forum - Agrestieingang


----------



## madbull (19. Dezember 2004)

Mein wunderschönes De Rosa...  














Mehr Bilder hier und hier (Bilder meiner ersten Tour damit - heute).

Die Sattelstütze ist übrigens nur vorübergehend - warte seit über vier Wochen auf die endgültige...  Dass etwas aus den USA noch so lang brauchen kann...


----------



## Horst Link (19. Dezember 2004)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> 89er Trench Goat (Horst  )
> Konnte sogar noch ein paar passende Mountain Goat Granola Bars auftreiben (letztes Bild). Jaa, die Kette hängt, aber bis jetzt ist sie noch nicht abgesprungen und ich will da einfach keinen Spanner dranschrauben.



Immer wieder eine Pracht. Welch ein Grazie. Hach   

Wenn du jetzt noch ein ein Zahn größeres Ritzel montierst, dann isses perfekt. 

Wir müssen uns zum Gruppenfoto treffen...


----------



## mldarkroom (19. Dezember 2004)

Hey, schööööner Lenker.    

Gruß Mark


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Dezember 2004)

Schönes Rad an dem Lenker, doch... 

Ist das auch ein Fixie? Weil Fixie im Gelände und Freilauf auf der Straße wär doch ein wenig ungewöhnlich...


----------



## D-MAN (20. Dezember 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du jetzt noch ein ein Zahn größeres Ritzel montierst, dann isses perfekt.



Schon probiert, schlabbert immernoch...

Gruppenfoto wird schwierig wegens weit weg wohnen.
Obwohl, einmal pro Jahr bin ich auch in Dresden, dann aber ohne Bike


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Dezember 2004)

... land of the free, home of the brave  
oder auch mut ist alles  -  manitou ht mit crosser gabel   nitto dirt drop lenker 











ciao
flo


----------



## olli (20. Dezember 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... land of the free, home of the brave
> oder auch mut ist alles  -  manitou ht mit crosser gabel   nitto dirt drop lenker
> 
> 
> ...


Womit auch die Frage beantwortet wäre, ob wir hier im Forum einen "Fertigacher" brauchen...


----------



## madbull (20. Dezember 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das auch ein Fixie? Weil Fixie im Gelände und Freilauf auf der Straße wär doch ein wenig ungewöhnlich...


Genau so ist es! Der Grund ist extrem simpel: Spaß!
Im Gelände fixed ist für mich einfach eine Stufe Erleben höher - und ich kann mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen, mit Freilauf offroad biken zu gehen. 
Auf der Straße, auf längeren RR-Touren mit Schaltern (Fixer kenn ich hier keine - und allein fahre ich auch nicht gern), habe ich keinen Bock, mich schon auf relativ kurzen und wenig steilen Abfahrten totzutreten, um an den anderen dranbleiben zu können...  Und mit DEN Bremsen werde ich auch sicher nicht ausgeklickt und mit fliegenden Kurbeln abfahren...  Außerdem ist bei RR-Touren für mich auch das Erleben der Landschaft wichtig - Asphalt ist ja sooo langweilig  - und da kann man mit Freilauf besser einfach mal laufen lassen und genießen...  Aber trotzdem: Wer weiß. Vielleicht fixe ich die Campa-Nabe echt noch (wenn ich es denn reversibel hinbekommen sollte), um wenigstens eine vernünftige Bremse am Bike zu haben! Am nächsten Anstieg kriege ich die anderen eh immer schnell wieder...  



			
				mldarkroom schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, schööööner Lenker.


Ja - DU musst es wissen, nicht wahr?  
Danke noch mal - so schnell kann sich Dank dieses Forums die quälende Frage und Suche nach einer vernünftigen Lenkstange für einen Schmalbereiften lösen...


----------



## saschex (20. Dezember 2004)

hier auch ein bild von meinem (ehemaligem) rad...

http://www.kapeiken-stpauli.de/kapeiken/pics/rennrad.jpg

vielleicht sieht jemand ja was...

In der Nacht von Donnerstag 29.7. auf Freitag 30.7.(irgendwann zwischen 2uhr und 10uhr morgens) ist in Hamburg St.Pauli, von der Ecke Große Freiheit/Reeperbahn ein Rennrad gestohlen worden.
Für den, oder die jenige(n), die mir das Rad zurück bringen, oder erfolgreiche Tipps zur Wiederbeschaffung machen können biete ich 200 Belohnung!!
Alter Stahlrahmen neu lackiert (in der RAL Farbe schiefergrau) und auf beiden Seiten ein gelber Schriftzug Gonzales, sowie ein Catwoman Aufkleber am Sattelrohr. Steuersatz(silber), Bremshebel(grau/schwarz), Bremskörper(silber) und Vorderradnabe(silber);alles Shimano600 / Hinterradnabe Shimano105(aufgefüttert).
Felgen(selber aufgespeicht*heul*); Mavic CXP30 in silber. Vorbau 3T, Modell Mutant, Lenker Ritchey Pro, Sattel (hat sich nach dem foto noch geändert)Selle Italia Gel XO, an der Sattelstütze ist eine Halterung für Cateye Rücklicht und am Lenker eine Halterung für Smart (Diodenlampe).
DAS FAHRRAD HAT KEINE GANGSCHALTUNG (Single Speed/42-12)und beide Laufräder sind mit Pit_Locks versehen!!
-Das Rad ist von der Speiche bis zum Sattel marke Eigenbau/ nicht handelsüblich/es hat keinen großen materiellen Wert.
Hinweise bitte unter 0177-2777972


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (21. Dezember 2004)

saschex schrieb:
			
		

> hier auch ein bild von meinem (ehemaligem) rad...


  

Beileid!

St.


----------



## rob (21. Dezember 2004)

hey floibex, sehr gewöhnungsbedürftige optik. ich hoffe es fährt sich besser als es aussieht 

@madbulle: heißes geschoss


----------



## Tsukiva (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Hier ist meins:


----------



## 855 (21. Dezember 2004)

willst du meine meinung? ach nee, wir wollten doch nett sein   

855


----------



## Elmar (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Endlich ist mein Bike auch fertig.






Wohl nicht so oft zu sehen sind die Spacer für den Freilauf. Speziell für mich auf der Drehmaschine angefertigt   






Zwar "nur" ein einfacher Kettenspanner, aber er reicht...





Geplanter Umbau: Starrgabel statt Skareb - aber die war halt grad da...


----------



## m2000 (21. Dezember 2004)

ätt elmar, schönes ding, aber kauf dir bitte ne starrgabel mit federgabel geo, sonst sieht das ding aus wie dem tsukiva seins, geht ja gar nicht!

ätt tsukiva, der lenkwinkel iss mördersteil! sicher, daß das so beabsichtigt war???


----------



## Elmar (21. Dezember 2004)

m2000 - hab ich eh geschrieben, dass eine Starrgabel drauf kommt


----------



## mldarkroom (21. Dezember 2004)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:

"Geplanter Umbau: Starrgabel statt Skareb - aber die war halt grad da..."


----------



## m2000 (21. Dezember 2004)

genau, wer lesen kann..... ich hab schon gelesen, daß er ne starrgabel will, obwohl ich die federgabel dranlassen würde, aber ich hab eben geschrieben, er solle sich doch bitte ne starrgabel mit  *FEDERGABELGEO*  kaufen,also einer mit mehr einbauhöhe, da sonst der lenkwinkel viel zu steil wird!!!!!

schreib ich suaheli, oder liegts an meinem dialekt?

p.s. gruß nach wien mir gefällts, aber sag doch mal warum du nen griffgummi ums oberrohr geschnallt hasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mldarkroom (21. Dezember 2004)

Nein, aber es wird Zeit, daß hier wieder ein anständiger Ton einzieht. Das Rumgesülze, alle haben sich lieb, ist ja ätzend.


----------



## m2000 (21. Dezember 2004)

*DIR AUCH EIN FROHES FEST!!!*  

herr doktor


----------



## mldarkroom (21. Dezember 2004)

OK, das ist zwar noch ausbaufähig, aber immerhin ein Anfang.

Sorry, aber ich fands gemütlicher, als die Fetzen hier viel tiefer geflogen sind.


----------



## Alf 77 (21. Dezember 2004)

Endlich fertig (hoffe ich doch)
Frage an die SSp Profis unter Euch, reicht die Kettenspannung ???


----------



## lelebebbel (21. Dezember 2004)

ja.
so ein 2 rollen spanner macht das schon ganz gut: führt die kette mit der einen rolle schön weit um das ritzel und spannt sie mit der anderen rolle - da kann, was die gefahr des durchrutschens angeht, nicht viel schiefgehen.

ob der spanner nun besser oder schlechter funktionieren würde, wenn du die kette etwas mehr kürzen würdest, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
bretter mal ne abfahrt runter und schau, ob sie abfliegt


----------



## Alf 77 (21. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank   
Es sah mir nur zu wuchtig aus da hinten und ich war mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (21. Dezember 2004)

ih täts no a bissle nochschpanne.................


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich würd die Kette schon allein aus optischen Gründen noch ein Stück kürzen. Und der Sattel, naja, is irgendwie zu dominant...


----------



## Elmar (22. Dezember 2004)

m2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber sag doch mal warum du nen griffgummi ums oberrohr geschnallt hasst?


Oh, dir entgeht aber gar nix...
Ist schon wieder herunten, war eigentlich als Schutz gedacht, weil bei starkem Einschlag die Bremshebel immer gegen das Oberrohr schlugen


----------



## asco1 (22. Dezember 2004)

So moin,


nachdem ich nun schon seit Monaten hier mitlese und hin und wieder auch meinen unqualifizierten Senf dazugebe, habe ich's endlich geschafft, meinen eigenen Bock aufzubauen. Is magels Teilen und Know-How noch nicht ganz fertig; aber läuft wie Sau und is schöööön weiß!  

Das Ganze ist ein No-Budget-Projekt und wurde komplett aus Teilen zusammengebraten, die ich noch in der Garage rumliegen hatte.

Rahmen/Gabel/Laufräder/Bremse: Ex-DDR-Triathlon DIAMANT
Vorbau/Bremshebel: aus dem BMX-Regal (Bremse: Diatech Goldfinger)
KB: irgendein leichtes Alu-Teil von einem No-Name-Rennrad
Bremszüge: diese wunderbar glitzernden Porno-Bonanza-Rad-Teile    

Lack: weiß mit Perlmutt-Flakes   

So, und nun schaut selbst:


















 Basti


----------



## olli (22. Dezember 2004)

Schön.
Es geht doch nix über ein On-Road SSP.
BTW: Madbull, Dein gelber Renner ist ein TRAUM!

Wie fährt es sich mit dem kurzen Vorbau? 
Bremszug:


----------



## wanted man (22. Dezember 2004)

mein surly x-check:




(war zwar schon im cyclocross singlespeeder thread ...)

mein sunn bmix - kinderanhängerschlepper:


----------



## asco1 (22. Dezember 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Schön.
> Es geht doch nix über ein On-Road SSP.
> 
> Wie fährt es sich mit dem kurzen Vorbau?
> Bremszug:



hm - der kurze Vorbau fährt sich ganz gut, vor allem, weil der Rahmen (für mich) recht lang' ist. Ich steh' halt eher auf kurze, knackige .... ähm - Rahmen!     

Was is mit dem Bremszug? *wunder*

Basti


----------



## Alf 77 (22. Dezember 2004)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd die Kette schon allein aus optischen Gründen noch ein Stück kürzen. Und der Sattel, naja, is irgendwie zu dominant...


Hast ja recht. Den Sattel hatte ich aber noch rumliegen. Ein wenig könnte ich noch nachspannen aber dieses Point Ding gibt nicht mehr alzuviel her.
Übersetzung vorn 42 und hinten 20. Weiß noch nicht ob es dabei bleibt. Die Praxis wird es zeigen.  
Gruß ALF


----------



## mete (22. Dezember 2004)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was is mit dem Bremszug? *wunder*
> 
> Basti




Vielleicht hinten ein wenig zu großzügig verlegt


----------



## olli (22. Dezember 2004)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hinten ein wenig zu großzügig verlegt


Ja, da könnte man noch bequem 2 andere Räder damit ausstatten. Naja fast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (23. Dezember 2004)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hinten ein wenig zu großzügig verlegt



Hm - najaaaa - wollt' halt die glitzernde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hülle nich noch mehr zerschnippeln.


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi Jungs!!

Hab grad was gefunden, woran ich den 2005er Playboy Kalender aufhängen kann!!    
Nee, aber schaut euch mal mein Baby an...
Man beachte die Wurzelspeichen und die todschicken Reifen!!  
Gute Nacht






http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/84125/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## gerolf (23. Dezember 2004)

Inbred in Gold






Gerolf


----------



## mete (23. Dezember 2004)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs!!
> 
> Hab grad was gefunden, woran ich den 2005er Playboy Kalender aufhängen kann!!
> Nee, aber schaut euch mal mein Baby an...
> ...




Gehst Du mit den Reifen auch fahren, oder ziehst Du jedesmal vorher andere drauf  , die sind ja schon nach 20Km zur Hälfte runter  



@asco, ist ein Grund, aber ob ich das so akzeptieren kann


----------



## selecta gold (23. Dezember 2004)

hallo leute darf ich vorstellen:

nach langen wochen des schraubens und des wartens auf teile ist sie nun endlich fertig meine kleine stadtfeile   
naja fertig sollte ich eigentlich nicht sagen denn es schwiren noch ein paar vorstellungen in meinem kopf rum für die ich aber leider grade keine zeit habe aber das kommt alles noch...


----------



## HoHo (23. Dezember 2004)

Sehr schön das Marin, gefällt mir     

HoHo


----------



## Keili (23. Dezember 2004)

Nachdem der goldjunge ja kein Neuer ist:

Pedalreflektoren?
Bremszug Vorderradbremse?

Ansonsten sehr schick! Verrate mit bei Gelegenheit mal wie die Reifen bei nassen Strassen so reagieren.

Keili (in 4 Stunden und 33 Minuten beginnen vier Tage Freizeit)


----------



## roesli (23. Dezember 2004)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> ..... meine kleine stadtfeile



Ein hüsches Rad; eine ähm... sportliche Sitz- und vor allem Bremsposition   

Eulennacken, so von wegen Blickfeld im Strassenverkehr, oder einfach Augen gerade auf den Asphalt und durch ?

Deinen beweglichen Rücken möcht ich haben


----------



## selecta gold (23. Dezember 2004)

das ist hier so schlimm hier fällt alles auf ....


> Nachdem der goldjunge ja kein Neuer ist:
> Pedalreflektoren?
> Bremszug Vorderradbremse?



der wird noch gekürzt ist grad erst fertig geworden und damit ich beim nachstellen den bowdenzug sinnvoll packen kann ist er noch ein bissl lang

naja und die reflektoren fliegen auch noch raus bin ja keine sissy 

@roesli es kommen bei mir früher oder später auch noch die zeiten wo ich zum schuhe binden nen zivi brauch aber bis dahin passt das schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pandora (23. Dezember 2004)

moins:
rahmen: enik tria columbus cromor, naben: campa record, felgen: ambrosio, kurbel: campa pista, bremsen: sachs/modolo, vorbau/lenker: cinelli, sattelstütze: sag ich nicht, muss andere dran, sattel: flite, übersetzung.42/13, schalthebel: campa.
schalthebel? ja, schalthebel.
nur so, damit die sockel nicht so sinnlos in die gegend ragen...


----------



## olli (23. Dezember 2004)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> das ist hier so schlimm hier fällt alles auf ....
> 
> 
> der wird noch gekürzt ist grad erst fertig geworden und damit ich beim nachstellen den bowdenzug sinnvoll packen kann ist er noch ein bissl lang
> ...



Kürzen nützt nix. Schimano Full Moon raus, guten alten Querzugträger ran, Querzug ganz ganz flach, Vorderbremshebel nach rechts und dann...


----------



## pandora (23. Dezember 2004)

ich trau mich kaum, und es gehört auf keinen Fall hierher: aber wie bekommt ihr die Bilder da in voller Grösse in eure Beiträge?
Hab die halbe Nacht mit FAQ und Sucherei verbracht, aber ich kenne bisher nur Foren, wo man die einfach reinlädt (so wie hier die Anhänge) und feddich( wennse nicht zu gross sind).
Kann mir das jemand (per PN?) mal gescheit erklären, also von Festplatte bis Beitrag? Hab wenig Ambitionen hier noch ne Nacht rumzusuchen und die Erkenntnis bereits empfangen, dass meine Qualifikationen wohl auf nem anderen Gebiet zu finden sind. Wenn überhaupt.
Und sorry für dieses OT-Geplänkel;- werds auch nie wieder tun. Normal nicht...

--> und es hat ja auch was gebracht!


----------



## phatlizard (23. Dezember 2004)

pandora schrieb:
			
		

> Und sorry für dieses OT-Geplänkel werds auch nie wieder tun. Normal.



Aber dafür sind wir doch da ... 

Lad sie doch in der Fotogallerie hoch - dort kannst Du das Bild in jeder Grösse hochladen - und es gibt dir immer ein Bild in medium Grösse und das passt hier wunderbar rein!

Den Link dazu kannst Du sogar unter dem Foto kopieren schon mit


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Dezember 2004)

@ mete
Die Tatsache, dass ich die Kiste in meinem Zimmer fotographiert habe, heißt nicht, dass ich das Bike nicht fahre...
Das Radl wird hauptsächlich zum in-die-Uni-fahren genutzt, ca. 50km die Woche. Und ja, ich fahre *diese* Reifen  
Die liegen bei meinem Kumpel schon mind. 10 Jahre im Bikeshop Keller, die sind genügend ausgehärtet, aber nicht rissig!! Quasi nagelneu. (Und heißbegehrt im Classic Forum   )


----------



## 855 (23. Dezember 2004)

@selecta gold: kommentare erwünscht? egal, ich mach mal:
reifen und pedale sind ne lustige kombi, aber geschmäcker sind verschieden...
aber spacerturm und negativer vorbau...wurgs  
und der gegenhalter samt zuganlenkung, da sollte sich doch auch was in schön finden lassen, oder?!

frohes fest, 855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selecta gold (24. Dezember 2004)

@855 gerne doch man soll doch für neues offen sein  

also der spacer turm ist wegen der geklemmten bowdenzugführung für die canties kann die ja schlecht unter den vorbau klemmen da passt der zug ja nicht mehr lang und ich hab nur einen 1" cinelli vorbau der in der mitte ein zugführungs loch hat und der passt ne und der lag halt rum und suchte nach einem neuen sinn im dasein. 

aber trotzdem an der stelle wenn noch jemand einen 1 1/8" cyclocross vorbau in schwarz hat kann sich ja mal melden

naja die pedale... ich mag halt lieber ne große auflagefläche zum reinlatschen.


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Dezember 2004)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> @855 gerne doch man soll doch für neues offen sein
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Zum Thema Neues...

Alle Ahead Vorbauten lassen sich auch umdrehen, also aus Deinem -10° Teil wird flugs ein +10° Teil  und schon sind 15cm Spacerturm verschwunden ....

CX Vorbauten gibts nur bei den Gebrüdern Grimm oder im einschlägigen Fachhandel. Solange das Loch für den Lenker 26mm Durchmesser misst kannst Du alles nehmen was sich auf dem Gabelschaft festschrauben lässt, sollte ev. nicht der allerleichteste Carbon Pimp-my-CX-Ride sein ...


Flo


----------



## pedo77 (24. Dezember 2004)

@asco

hui, hab ich ganz verschlafen 
superschönes rad, hat irgendwie chicano-flair
bis bald


----------



## asco1 (25. Dezember 2004)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> @asco
> 
> hui, hab ich ganz verschlafen
> superschönes rad, hat irgendwie chicano-flair
> bis bald


----------



## Altitude (26. Dezember 2004)

hier mal ein kleiner Appetizer für unseren HoHo:


----------



## phatlizard (26. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal ein kleiner Appetizer für unseren HoHo



OHMYFECKINGLORD!!!

Holger ich denk mal die Gabelfrage hat sich hiermit auch erledigt ... !
Wenn Du an das Traumschnittchen eine weisse Kaboing-Gabel dranmachst, dann kommen die Jungen Odenwälder mit dem Hammer vorbei!!!

Du fährst doch eh nicht ... !

phaty


----------



## HoHo (26. Dezember 2004)

Oh Gott wie geil!!!!

Ja Phaty die Gabelfrage hat sich geklärt. Ich werde starr von Sieg zu Sieg fahren    


Alti jetzt sag mir aber bitte nicht dass das Teil irgendwo in good old Germany steht.  

HoHo


----------



## manic (27. Dezember 2004)

@HoHo: OK; ich gestehe spätestens jetzt, dass das Ding wirklich starr werden muss.  
Sieht seeeehr lecker aus. 

Ich glaub ich muss mir doch noch ein ordentliches SSP-Bike kaufen. 

GeeerrrmmaaaaaaaannnnN!


----------



## Elmar (29. Dezember 2004)

So, jetzt auch mit Starrgabel   

Klick fürs Foto

Die Gabel werde ich wohl noch schwarz lackieren...


----------



## Musicman (29. Dezember 2004)

Schöne Farbe hat die Gabel, bringt Kontrast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (31. Dezember 2004)




----------



## zurkoe (31. Dezember 2004)

@Matthes:



Weihnachtskoller offensichtlich gut überstanden 

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Dezember 2004)

phattyred schrieb:
			
		

>



Aufgrund der Reifendimension würde ich mal sagen: schönes Fully.  

Ist das zufällig die Farbe" Mostrich"?

gruzBAM


----------



## lelebebbel (31. Dezember 2004)

Elmar schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt auch mit Starrgabel
> 
> Klick fürs Foto
> 
> Die Gabel werde ich wohl noch schwarz lackieren...



ey, das design haste aber von mir geklaut   
nur das mein rahmen von stein und frei von prestige ist, und die gabel nicht so schön leuchtet...
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/41254/sort/1/cat/4009/page/1
foto ist alt, inzwischen is das ding vollgepackt mit lasteselzubehör


----------



## Elmar (31. Dezember 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ey, das design haste aber von mir geklaut
> nur das mein rahmen von stein und frei von prestige ist, und die gabel nicht so schön leuchtet...
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/41254/sort/1/cat/4009/page/1
> foto ist alt, inzwischen is das ding vollgepackt mit lasteselzubehör


Ups, sorry    
Aber die Gabel wird jetzt sowieso schwarz lackiert!
Zufälle gibts...


----------



## der alte ron (31. Dezember 2004)

Phattyred , gelb mag ich eigentlich nicht so aber dein bike mag ich , wünsch dir auch viel spass damit . 
Racing ralph , ust , martha , race face ...
Der dicke hatte recht , ihr verkommt hier langsam zu einem cc-forum  .


----------



## varadero (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammmen!

Bin gerade mit meinem ersten SS Prototypen fertig geworden.   
Eine erste Testfahrt fiel wegen regens sehr spärlich und deher wenig aussagekräftig aus.   

Für den wirklich erbärmlichen Zustand vieler Teile    (vor allem der Kette) möchte ich mich hiermit bei meinem Bike entschuldigen! 
Ich bin bis zum 23.12.2004 aber mit eben diesem Bike noch in die Arbeit gefahren und der Einsatz eines Schneeplugs scheint bei uns nicht mehr so in Mode zu sein, anstatt dessen wird der Schnee mit unmengen von Salz niedergemacht.   

Der Rockring ist selbstgemacht (eloxiertes 3mm Alu wassergeschnitten), rest vorh. Altteile.
V Brake geht gut, aber die "alte Cantiübersetzung" des Suntour Hebels nicht tragbar.

Eine neu Lackierung/Pulverung ist ebenfalls geplant, aufgrund div. anderer Projekte (siehe nicht vorh. Hausfassade auf Bildern) leider etwas nach hinten gereit.   

So, und nun eure Kommentare dazu bitte:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5857

Varadero


----------



## lelebebbel (2. Januar 2005)

also abgesehen von der fehlenden bremse sieht das doch schon sehr ausgereift aus!
die kette hängt etwas, ist die spannerfeder eventuell etwas schwach? arbeitet der mit der original cantifeder?
_edit: oder ist er starr verschraubt?_

etwas ungewöhnliche farben sind bei singlespeedern sowieso pflicht, und gelb passt doch gut zu dem grün...

übrigens sehe ich da zum ersten mal ein rad mit diesen lustigen cdale pedalen


----------



## selecta gold (2. Januar 2005)

ich muss sagen es hat was dein prototyp zu der farbe kann man nur sagen the 90's rule!   
es fehlt hinten nur noch ein mega brake booster.
das einzige was mir nicht so zu sagt ist der sattel is geschmacks sache und wenn man einmal einen eigesessen hat... - und ist die einstellung des sattels echt bequem für dich?
naja und an der ketten spannung wirst du wohl was machen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (2. Januar 2005)

Egal wers gebrutzelt hat: Columbus Max Rahmen sind doch einfach schön - Also wenn der Rost nicht so wär ich würd die Farbe lassen!!!

Mfg Chris


----------



## varadero (2. Januar 2005)

hallo nochmal!

wow, eigentlich nur positive kommentare! wer hätte das gedacht!   
also: der gelbe flite ist halt momentan mein einzig verbliebener flite, alle anderen sind verbaut; mein hintern aber schwört auf flite...
satteleinstellung ist auch nur grob geschehen.
die zweite bremse habe ich natürlich schon rumliegen, da meine schrauberminuten zur zeit auf grund vom 2. Nachwuchs (Valentina *22.09.2004) beschränkt sind, hab ich sie mir gespart.
auch bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich nicht doch die cantibremse anbauen soll, für die nach hinten auch die anlöterei stimmen würde od. ich mir billige vbrake hebel zulegen soll.
anlötteile für die vbrake hätte ich auch rum liegen, doch dann ist der lack ganz im a..
die farbe gefällt mir zwar auch ganz gut, aber die roststellen...
beim vorbau bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher; ich hätte kürzere, steilere vorbauten (die mir geometriemäßig zusagen würden), diese sind aber ahead; der ahead adapter hat mir wiederum gar nicht gefallen.
übersetzungsmäßig habe ich jetz wie oft gelesen 1:2 (36/18), kann mir daß aber noch nicht so recht vorstellen; bergab nicht zum mitkommen und bergauf zum schieben???? ist das wirklich so geil?? immerhin wohne ich am rand der alpen und wenn ich dann noch den kinderanhänger zum spielplatz ziehen muß ...???
na ja, die erfahrung wird's zeigen;
sollte es mir nicht gefallen, dann bau ich einfach das original setup (shimano xt 7-fach mit daumenhebel) wieder auf.
der kettenspanner ist noch starr, die selbsttätig spannende federvariante aber auch schon angedacht.

so, bevor mir jetzt gleich die finger abfallen

bis zum nächsten mal

Varadero


----------



## lelebebbel (2. Januar 2005)

zum kettenspanner:
starr ist gut, weil klappert und nervt nicht. aber das ritzel muss geeignet sein. ist das eins mit hohen zähnen, z.b. ein DX? dann is vermutlich gut. das problem ist nicht nur die kettenspannung im stand, sondern auch beim antritt. da hängt die kette unten ordentlich durch. und besonders wenn der umschlingungswinkel am ritzel nicht so gross ist, was bei spannern, die nach unten drücken, zwangsläufig der fall ist, kann die kette da schonmal springen oder gar abspringen.

falls möglich, würde ich den spanner starr lassen, aber so montieren, dass er die kette nach oben drückt! wenn du mit der übersetzung evtl. sowieso noch rumspielst, findet sich da vielleicht eine kombination, wo die kettenlänge etwas besser passt.

2:1 ist hier im forum üblich und für deutsche mittelgebirge imo auch ok - bei den amis aus den bergen sind aber durchaus kleinere übersetzungen die regel, z.b. 32/17 oder 32/18.

was sind denn anlötteile für v-brake? ne v-brake stellt doch ausser cantisockeln keine anforderungen an den rahmen.


----------



## varadero (2. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> was sind denn anlötteile für v-brake? ne v-brake stellt doch ausser cantisockeln keine anforderungen an den rahmen.



ich hab da nur "halter" von magura, die eigentlich zum kleben gedacht waren, man könnte die aber auch gut anlöten und dann einen geschlossenen v-brake zug am oberrohr führen.
verständlich od. soll ich ein foto machen.?

ah so, daß mit den verschieden hohen zähnen wußte ich noch gar nicht! danke! 
mein ritzel ist aus einer "normalen" 7-fach xt kassette (also niedrige zähne oder?); spannen nach oben hab ich probiert, geht aber leider nicht, da die kette zu lange ist und ein ganzes glied zu entfernen geht leider auch nicht.   
mal schaun, bei einem größeren ritzel könnte es gehen!

und wie ist das mit einem dx ritzel, paßt das auf den normalen freilauf?
wie distanziert man dann?

vielen dank für deine hilfe!

Varadero


----------



## selecta gold (2. Januar 2005)

also das dx ritel passt auf alle gängigen freilauf körper. distanziert wird´entweder mit spacern, horst rings (einfach an horst wenden der hat verschiedene farben) oder mit einen stück plasterohr ausm baumarkt und passend sägen draufstecken fertig (das hat den vorteil das es stufen los geht und man so eine optimale kettenlinie finden kann)


----------



## madbull (3. Januar 2005)

Endlich fertig (mittelfristig höchstens noch ein anderer Vorbau (etwas höher) und ein "bearbeiteter" Freilauf)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (3. Januar 2005)

Was ist *DAS* denn für ne Übersetzung? 53:15?


----------



## mldarkroom (3. Januar 2005)

Neee, 53/19!


----------



## skyline (3. Januar 2005)

Lappen...


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Januar 2005)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Lappen...



Für Flachwasser reicht das halt. 

gruzBAM

Bis auf den Haltebügel für betrunkene Fussgänger gefällt das Teil aber.


----------



## Holgi (4. Januar 2005)

Hai auch,

dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten SSp versuch zum besten geben, kein Kult, nicht besonders edel und noch nichtmal aus Stahl   






mehr gibts hier http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5868 

die Hintere Bremse kommt noch morgen drann und dann gehts zur Jungfernfahrt   

cya


----------



## Menis (4. Januar 2005)

viele, viele kilometer hat mich dieses arbeitsgerät schon getragen. es ist mir treu und ich ihm. dabei besteht es aus ganz einfachen teilen: den vorbau (150mm tioga), die gt-bologna crosscut stahlgabel und den rahmen (zaskar) habe ich anfang der neunziger bei california-sports in berlin neu gekooft. hinterrad und das 18er ritzel mit freilauf hat spliff mir verdreht. vorderrad zweirad stadler von der stange. der lenker stammt aus der grabbelkiste von arthur dent. die gelben kurbeln (180mm) mit dem schönen 44er kettenblatt hat herr martinm mir preiswert vermacht. sattelstütze und sattel wurden mal neu erstanden (vor langer zeit...). ja und die perle im bauchnabel, der king stammt von alti. mein gt ist ein braves, titanloses und immer einsatzbereites 11kg singlespeed-arbeitsgerät.






und






beste grüsse... menis


----------



## peppaman (4. Januar 2005)

Menis schrieb:
			
		

> mein gt ist ein braves, titanloses und immer einsatzbereites 11kg singlespeed-arbeitsgerät.



und was für eins!!

Menis hast Du damit nicht die Schalter beim Grunewaldrennen am SSWC-Wochenende eliminiert? (warscheinlich auch nicht zum das ersten mal...Du Tier 



@PdA
tausend Dank für den Tipp und den netten Abend!! 


cheers Berlin
peppa


----------



## varadero (4. Januar 2005)

Menis schrieb:
			
		

> mein gt ist ein braves, titanloses und immer einsatzbereites 11kg singlespeed-arbeitsgerät.
> menis



alt aber gail!!!   
wirklich gail!! gefällt mir sehr gut!   

varadero


----------



## der alte ron (4. Januar 2005)

@menis : man , *geil !!!!! *Verdammt stimmiges bike .

nikolay


----------



## TortureKing (5. Januar 2005)

Mein momentanes Lieblingsrad ist eigentlich der Rahmen, aber fixed mit Campa Rekord Bahnlaufradsatz.

Nachdem aber die dünnen Reifen in Schnee und Eis nicht so besonders taugen hatte ich schon vor einiger Zeit die Crossreifen dran gebastelt.
Nun, nachdem ich das Rad auch beruflich täglich nutze habe ich das Fixie Land und Winterfein gemacht .... d.h. es ist jetzt für 3 Monate ein Freilaufrad mit Ritchey Crossreifen .... und ich muss Euch sagen ... ich liebe es :ja:







(besseres Bild folgt)

Campa Rekord Kurbel 52 T vorne
MipMip 18T hinten 
Miche Bahnkette
Benotto Stahl-Rahmen
Kaloy Stütze
Flite TT Sattel
Pinarello Vorbau
Nitto Moustache Lenker
DiaComp Bremshebel mit Duraace Innenleben (mußte basteln)
Campa Züge und Hüllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tums (5. Januar 2005)

vovole schrieb:
			
		

> das ist was für Puristen


cooles rad


----------



## smog (5. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Mein momentanes Lieblingsrad




10 punkte! sehr schön.


----------



## der alte ron (6. Januar 2005)

Herje , leute ! Wenn ich mir so eure übersetzungen anschaue , dann muß ich mir die unvermeidliche frage stellen :

*BIN ICH WIRKLICH SO EIN SCHLAPPSCHWANZ ?!*


 , nikolay (zur zeit mit 42/21 unterwegs)


----------



## kingmoe (6. Januar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Herje , leute ! Wenn ich mir so eure übersetzungen anschaue , dann muß ich mir die unvermeidliche frage stellen :
> *BIN ICH WIRKLICH SO EIN SCHLAPPSCHWANZ ?!*
> 
> , nikolay (zur zeit mit 42/21 unterwegs)



Nicht weinen, ich kann meinen Beinen auch nur 2,5:1 bis 3:1 aufzwingen, weil hier in Hamburg einfach keine (ernsthaften) Steigungen zu bewältigen sind - und in den Harburger Bergen bin ich nicht unterwegs.
Ich denke "bei Rosenheim" hast du da schon mehr zu kämpfen.


----------



## gerolf (6. Januar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Herje , leute ! Wenn ich mir so eure übersetzungen anschaue , dann muß ich mir die unvermeidliche frage stellen :
> 
> *BIN ICH WIRKLICH SO EIN SCHLAPPSCHWANZ ?!*
> 
> ...



Hohe Frequenz ist besser! Ich hab mit meinen 42/16 manchmal schon ein wenig Kniezerren, vor allem am Anfang. Ich will runter auf 39/16 aber das geht erst mit der ENO. Schau mal auf www.mtbr.com, die Freunde hinterm Teich fahren am MTB z.T. deutlich unter 2/1.

Gerolf


----------



## olli (6. Januar 2005)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hohe Frequenz ist besser! Ich hab mit meinen 42/16 manchmal schon ein wenig Kniezerren, vor allem am Anfang. Ich will runter auf 39/16 aber das geht erst mit der ENO. Schau mal auf www.mtbr.com, die Freunde hinterm Teich fahren am MTB z.T. deutlich unter 2/1.
> 
> Gerolf


Ja gut, aber die haben ja auch den Lance.
Und wir haben den Jan! Also dicke Gänge treten!


----------



## TortureKing (6. Januar 2005)

nene ... ruhig Blut .... die Übersetzung auf dem Winterrad ist nur für flaches Terain und die Stadt gedacht .... hatt zuvor 42:16 fixed drauf und da war es mir noch etwas zu langsam .... also für Forstautobahnen und Asphalt ist diese Übersetzung im Moment gedacht ... und da klappt 52:18 ganz gut .... wie das auf Dauer ist, kann ich jetzt aber noch nicht sagen.

Miene normale SSP-MTB Übersetzung ist 38:18 also die berühmte Frankenübersetzung 2:1+2 ..... und wie jeder der mich kennt bestätigen kann, bin ich alles andere als ein FF


----------



## gerolf (6. Januar 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gut, aber die haben ja auch den Lance.
> Und wir haben den Jan! Also dicke Gänge treten!



Na mach ich ja. Jan ist für mich eher der Ansprechpartner für Farbwahl und Süßkram. Lance frag ich immer wegen Kniestrümpfen.

Gerolf


----------



## rob (6. Januar 2005)

hey tortureking, wirkliche ne heiße, rassige stadtkarre. das fahrrad geht bestimmt gut ab - und von der optik mal ganz zu schweigen.

wegen der übersetzung: man kann natürlich einen auf dicken hans machen (wie tortureking ;-) ) und ein riesiges kettenblatt montieren - aber hinten heimlich ein großes ritzel, das fällt kaum einem auf 

@menis: einer der klassischten eingänger den ich kenne. und ich weiß ja auch wie der getreten wird...

rb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menis (6. Januar 2005)

dankedanke - freut mich so positive stimmen zu dem gt zu hören.

rob, wann kann man denn mal dein gt hier bewundern? digicam hin, digicam her, inzwischen wäre doch auch ein 33mm praktika-film fertig entwickelt, oder? bis gleich... menis


----------



## Jimmy H (7. Januar 2005)

11kg???!!!
welches teil ist aus blei?


----------



## kingmoe (8. Januar 2005)

Jimmy H schrieb:
			
		

> 11kg???!!!
> welches teil ist aus blei?



Meinst du Menis´ Zaskar   

Das sind doch alles grundsolide Teile ohne Leichtbau-Schnickschnack und der Rahmen ist ja auch kein ultraleichter - vor allem in der Größe. Mein 18" Zaskar wiegt als SSP auch knappe 11 kg, ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Ich denke, nicht umsonst hält Menis´ Zaskar schon eine kleine Ewigkeit.


----------



## skyline (8. Januar 2005)

Mein 50'er GT Outpost Singlespeeder hatte nochn gutes Kilo mehr drauf als eure Leichtbauzaskars  , aber Moe, du weißt ja selbst wie schwer der Rahmen ist. Willst deinen ja los werden, hab ich gelesen, naja, ich nehm als nächsten Speeder nen starren Bauxitpanzer (Rahmengewicht 2,4kg) und Scheiben sollen auch dran... Lasst euch überraschen, Bilder werden hier gepostet.

cheers, nils

PS: ²Tortureking: Kurz über Lang werd ich mich wegen der Gabel melden


----------



## prugna (10. Januar 2005)

Just another Surly...






Details:












@gerolf: ja, es ist ein 18er. Meine Länge: Knapp einsachtzig, 88er Innenbeinlänge, Affenarme=>130er Vorbau


----------



## TortureKing (11. Januar 2005)

Also eins muss ich Euch sagen .... ich bin wirklich extrem deep in love with this ....

Sie fässt sich so schön an ......








Sehe ich zu ihr hinunter, lächelt mir Ihr schönes Gesicht entgegen .....








sie hat auch kein Problem sich mal schmutzig zu machen .... 








oder alles mit zu machen, auch wenns mal ruppiger wird








Kann man Räder heiraten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (11. Januar 2005)

Schei$$e ist das geil! Glückwunsch - ich kann dir nachfühlen, wie genial es ist, damit im leichten Gelände zu heizen...  

Was sind das für Reifen? Könntest du mal nachmessen, wie hoch und wie breit die inklusive Stollen sind?
Passt der Reifen nur, wenn das Rad ganz hinten in den Ausfallern ist, oder hast du noch Platz hinterm Tretlager? Ist das überhaupt ein "normaler" Rennradrahmen?


----------



## TortureKing (11. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Schei$$e ist das geil! Glückwunsch - ich kann dir nachfühlen, wie genial es ist, damit im leichten Gelände zu heizen...
> 
> Was sind das für Reifen? Könntest du mal nachmessen, wie hoch und wie breit die inklusive Stollen sind?
> Passt der Reifen nur, wenn das Rad ganz hinten in den Ausfallern ist, oder hast du noch Platz hinterm Tretlager? Ist das überhaupt ein "normaler" Rennradrahmen?



Ja, das ist ein normaler RR-Rahmen ... 20 Jahre alt Stahl und aus Italien 
Der Reifen sitzt auch in der Mitte der Ausfaller noch akzeptabel, ne große Delle darf man allerdings nicht reinfahren .... 

Die Reifen sind Ritchey Speedmax ..... ich werde morgen mal messen wie die bauen.


----------



## madbull (11. Januar 2005)

Meine siSSy...  Endlich fertig - und perfekt...  




































Ganz viele und noch viiiel schönere, weil größere Bilder gibt es hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5964


----------



## m(A)ui (11. Januar 2005)

schick mit den neuen ausfallern!!
was für welche sind das, wer hat dir die reingelötet & was hast du gezahlt??

m(A)ui


----------



## madbull (11. Januar 2005)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> ...was für welche sind das, wer hat dir die reingelötet & was hast du gezahlt


PAUL, Lupi (& Myself a wenig), 40 Ausfaller, 4 Messinglot, eine Pizza und ein Bierchen...


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Januar 2005)

Musstest du jetzt Pizza schreiben? Jetzt muß ich mir auch eine machen  


Der breite Lenker ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. (Wie breit ist der denn?) Ansonsten find ich´s ziemlich Schick!  

@TK:     sowas bau ich mir als nächstes...


----------



## der alte ron (12. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Meine siSSy... Endlich fertig - und perfekt...


Ich wüßte noch was , eine schöne sattelstütze und neuer lack jetzt nach dem umlöten . Hat der sich echt verdient der rahmen , finde ich !

Schönes rad !!


----------



## madbull (12. Januar 2005)

@ Chicky: 660 mm + Lenkerendstopfen.  



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wüßte noch was , eine schöne sattelstütze und neuer lack jetzt nach dem umlöten . Hat der sich echt verdient der rahmen , finde ich!


Nein und Nein. 
Der Rahmen bleibt so, da werden höchstens mal Roststellen abgeschliffen und klar überlackiert. Einen perfekt lackierten Rahmen in irgendeiner mehr oder minder Mode-Farbe hat ja jeder - ich will es genau so als Frankenbike...  
Und die einzige (und wirklich allerallereinzige) schöne(re) Stütze, die mir da rankäme ist eine NEUE schwarze XTR!
Wer noch nie eine dünnwandige Cromo-Stütze am Hardtail gefahren ist soll das bitte schleunigst ausprobieren - und wird danach von selbst ganz still werden...  

Die Ausfaller und Strebenenden selbst werden natürlich noch vernünftig abgeschliffen und poliert bzw. lackiert...


----------



## rob (12. Januar 2005)

hey madbull, das schönste trek das ich je gesehen habe! ganz großartig! 
und auch klasse in scene gesetzt. 
kann man garnicht genug loben.

wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es noch etliche jahre hält 

rb


----------



## Menis (13. Januar 2005)

mann mad! du fummelst den kram aber auch immer zu stilsicheren kompositionen zusammen! hut ab - die kiste dürfte in ihrer art einzigartig sein. poste doch mal bitte eine bild, auf dem all deine schätzchen versammelt sind. sozusagen der "mad-style" in voller breite. bis bald... menis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaiser (13. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Also eins muss ich Euch sagen .... ich bin wirklich extrem deep in love with this ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt schau ich die Bilder schon zum wiederholten male, verbotener Weise in der Arbeit an. Wie kannst du mir das antun! Ein totales Traumbike, fotografiert an dem legendärsten Ort Nürnbergs. Diese Kombination bricht einem Exilfranken das Herz   

Tu das bitte nie wieder.

Gruss
kaiser


----------



## madbull (14. Januar 2005)

Menis schrieb:
			
		

> ...poste doch mal bitte eine bild, auf dem all deine schätzchen versammelt sind. sozusagen der "mad-style" in voller breite. bis bald... menis


Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl (Gute Idee! )...  Da bin ich doch glatt gestern, bevor ich die Kamera wieder abgeben musste, mit meinen beiden Gespielinnen zum Strand aufgebrochen und habe noch ein Foto-Shooting abgehalten...

Hier das Ergebnis in vielen, großen Bildern...   --->KLICK<---

Meine kleine kleine Auswahl:


----------



## Menis (14. Januar 2005)

sehr schön, danke! zwei echte schönheiten - also wirklich, auch das gelbe - ganz ausgezeichnet! bis bald... menis


----------



## roesli (14. Januar 2005)

Menis schrieb:
			
		

> zwei echte schönheiten -




Zwei?


----------



## sb-lümmel (15. Januar 2005)

ich trau mich auch mal... Bestimmt schon mal in der Galerie gesehen...

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/80226/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

Mein erstes. Man beachte in meiner Galerie, wie das Radel vorher ausgesehen hatte!  

Gruß
ERIC

P.S.: Für Tips bin ich immer gerne zu haben!


----------



## pedo77 (15. Januar 2005)

endlich fertig,
 danke an mutti und papa
und an b-king


----------



## velonix (16. Januar 2005)

irgendwie bekomm ich das mit den fotos einfügen nicht hin....
noch ein versuch...
hier mein (ex)gebrauchsrad:
gt bravado le, mehrmals mit verschiedenen farben vergewaltigt,
mitlerweile ist die kettenstrebe vom il-gehäuse abgerissen...





das hab ich dann zu einem trek singletrack umoperiert, das ist bei einem netten unfall draufgegangen:





mit den sterblichen überresten hab ich dann ein RM hammer kreiert, fotos folgen...

greetz


----------



## tingeltangeltill (16. Januar 2005)

3..2..1..meins? Nein leider nicht, da zu klein, aber vielleicht will sich damit jmd ein Fixer aufbauen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32509&item=7126887340&rd=1


----------



## rocky-socks (16. Januar 2005)

@madbull
super schöne bikes hast du da.
was ich auch klasse finde sind die bildhintergründe.
sind das pappaufsteller???
wo kann ich so etwas kaufen??
hab auch ein bildchen eienes ssp gefunden.
ist leider nicht meins, sieht jedoch lecker aus.

thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pj1 (17. Januar 2005)

hi ich habe mal einige unserer raeder auf eine seite gestellt, wem's gefaellt..

http://www.edge-of-quarrel.de/body_edge/singlespeed/singlespeed.html

gruss pj1


----------



## velonix (17. Januar 2005)

@pj1

ich mag das gelbe bianci.... kurier ?


greetz


----------



## pj1 (17. Januar 2005)

nein, kein kurier - einfach nur schrauber & finde die ästhetik von singlespeed herausragend. interessanterweise fahren die kuriere hier in frankfurt alle meist hässliche räder und auch keine ss. ob das mit der stadt zusammenhängt?


----------



## icke (17. Januar 2005)

pj1 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, kein kurier - einfach nur schrauber & finde die ästhetik von singlespeed herausragend. interessanterweise fahren die kuriere hier in frankfurt alle meist hässliche räder und auch keine ss. ob das mit der stadt zusammenhängt?




Glaube ich nicht, aber wer klaut schon ein häßliches Rad???


----------



## rob (17. Januar 2005)

sb-lümmel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Für Tips bin ich immer gerne zu haben!


nimm noch zwei kettenglieder raus, dann hast du eine bessere kettenspannung und das schaltwerk baumelt nicht so weit runter.
ansonsten ein stilistisch sehr feines rad! 

rb


----------



## velonix (17. Januar 2005)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube ich nicht, aber wer klaut schon ein häßliches Rad???



eben....

siehe meine beiden (ex)schätzchen n stückel weiter oben....
und mein rocky was ich derzeit kuriermässig verprügel sieht auch net besser aus...

wobei, mein bier-hol-panzer haben se mir aussem fahrradkeller gezockt...
die karre war echt hässlich und wog 25 kilo...
besoffene leute die nach hause wollen klauen echt alles..

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (17. Januar 2005)

Die Rennradsaison ist eröffnet. War am Wochenende ne feine Runde schwuchtelieren. Hach war es schön...


----------



## velonix (18. Januar 2005)

ätsch, ich kann das auch freihändig:





greetz


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Januar 2005)

hey, die gleichen griffe hab ich auch 
halten komischerweise scheinbar ewig


----------



## velonix (18. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> hey, die gleichen griffe hab ich auch
> halten komischerweise scheinbar ewig



ich hab jetzt porno-leopardenfell (eigenherstellung)
hält zwar nicht so lang, sieht aber rattig aus

greetz


----------



## der alte ron (18. Januar 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rennradsaison ist eröffnet. War am Wochenende ne feine Runde schwuchtelieren. Hach war es schön...


Das will das GANZE rad sehen ,  bitte !!!!

nikolay


----------



## TortureKing (18. Januar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Das will das GANZE rad sehen ,  bitte !!!!
> 
> nikolay



Auf seiner Galer(i)e


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Januar 2005)

velonix schrieb:
			
		

> ätsch, ich kann das auch freihändig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is der Lenker in echt so verdammt schmal oder kuckt das nur so aus???


----------



## velonix (18. Januar 2005)

chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> Is der Lenker in echt so verdammt schmal oder kuckt das nur so aus???



der sieht durch die griffe sogar noch breiter aus....
ich sag nur : 36cm.... 
damit passte durch jede lücke in der ewigen blechlawine
mittlerweile sind hörnchen dran...

greetz


----------



## mete (18. Januar 2005)

So, hier mal meine kiste, fährt leider noch nicht ganz und die Farbe ist zwar eines Single Speeders würdig, aber doch sehr hässlich. Naja, wenn jemand noch ne schöne polierte Sattelstütze in 29,8 hat, darf er sich auch bei mir melden. Btw, kann ich mit dem Campa Schaltungsblatt eine 1/2" Kette fahren  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/91882/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## pj1 (19. Januar 2005)

meiner erfahrung nach ist die verwendung einer breiteren kette auf schmaleren ritzeln kein problem. da die bahnketten auch steifer sind, weil sie ja nicht seitlich über zig ritzel 'verbiegbar' sein müssen, wird die gefahr eines runterfallens der kette, so du ohne kettenspanner fahren willst, ausserdem reduziert. 
cheers pj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. Januar 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal meine kiste, fährt leider noch nicht ganz und die Farbe ist zwar eines Single Speeders würdig, aber doch sehr hässlich.



Hässlich ? Mein lieber Mete, diese Farbe ist ein Traum !   
Was ist das denn für'n Rahmen ? Vorne Carbon, hinten Stahl ? 
Nun noch ein schöner klassischer Schriftzug in schwarz, sämtliche Komponenten in silber, saharafarbener Sattel und Reifen ... hach !   

Baschdel


----------



## TortureKing (19. Januar 2005)

pj1 schrieb:
			
		

> meiner erfahrung nach ist die verwendung einer breiteren kette auf schmaleren ritzeln kein problem. da die bahnketten auch steifer sind, weil sie ja nicht seitlich über zig ritzel 'verbiegbar' sein müssen, wird die gefahr eines runterfallens der kette, so du ohne kettenspanner fahren willst, ausserdem reduziert.
> cheers pj


  
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## der alte ron (19. Januar 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> die Farbe ist zwar eines Single Speeders würdig, aber doch sehr hässlich.


  , das teil ist genial !
Bei ebay gibt es ab und an gebrauchte sycrosstützen in silber , dann wäre es perfekt . Dann noch einen dezenten schriftzug in schwarz ... .

Sag doch mal bitte was zum rahmen !

nikolay


----------



## Michi_M (19. Januar 2005)

... und zur Farbe!!!

RAL-Nr. ???

Gruß Michi


----------



## mete (19. Januar 2005)

Also ich weiß nicht, vielleicht leide ich ja unter Geschmacksverirrung, aber ich dachte eher an ein schönes rot oder grün? Rahmen ist wie richtig erkannt vorne Carbon hinten Stahl und ist glaube ich von Speedfire oder so, jedenfalls Bj. so irgendwas um 1995. RAL hab ich keine Ahnung, hab das Ding so gekauft, bin nichtmal sicher, ob das überhaupt ein RAL Ton ist, oder irgendwas anderes. Ist jedenfalls ein recht helles gelb und das Foto trifft den Farbton eigentlich ganz gut. Dann werd ich mir mal eine 1/2" Kette bestellen und hoffentlich am WE schon fahren können  

BD


----------



## pedo77 (19. Januar 2005)

die farbe schaut bald aus wie ''elfenbein'' auch bekannt als taxi-gelb. ral nr. hab ich auch grad nicht parat.


----------



## mete (19. Januar 2005)

pedo77 schrieb:
			
		

> die farbe schaut bald aus wie ''elfenbein'' auch bekannt als taxi-gelb. ral nr. hab ich auch grad nicht parat.



Nee, das ist es nicht, das ist RAL 1001 oder so, aber die ist dunkler und nicht so leuchtend (Habe zufällig auch einen Rahmen in der Farbe da). Ist schon ein richtiges gelb, nur eben anscheinend mit recht viel weiß drin.


----------



## zurkoe (19. Januar 2005)

Endlich fertich!!!


----------



## der alte ron (20. Januar 2005)

@zurkoe: Whoaa ! Sehr edel ! , ne wirklich , ein traum das bike , irre !
Wie fährt sich den das äffchen ?
Und wenn du mir noch sagen könntest warum du diesen lenker genommen hast ... ? Den nehmen immer mehr leute hier . 
Ich hab mal deswegen gestern in einen ähnlich geformten treckinglenker gegriffen , hatte aber ein viel indirekteres gefühl als wenn ich in meine ergopower die auf dem crosser bei mir drauf sind greife .
Hatte auch den eindruck , das man nich annähernd so viel druck machen kann , nur etwas bequemer , weil aufrechter wars .

P.S.: Was für reifen sind das ??!! Wie breit/schwer ?

@mete: was ich persönlich auch cool finden würde , wäre den materialmix zur geltung kommen zu lassen . Also entlacken und mit klarlack versehen , davor den stahlhinterbau ordentlich polieren . 
Ist bei carbon aber nicht wirklich unproblematisch .


nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (20. Januar 2005)

jepp sind Mädchenlenker hatte sowas früher an meinem Rennsportrad
Zum richtigen Crossen taugt er auch nicht weil man damit keine engen Passagen fahren kann ist hald nur bequem
und neuerdings wohl COOL...


----------



## zurkoe (20. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> jepp sind Mädchenlenker hatte sowas früher an meinem Rennsportrad
> Zum richtigen Crossen taugt er auch nicht weil man damit keine engen Passagen fahren kann ist hald nur bequem
> und neuerdings wohl COOL...



exakt!

Die Praxistauglichkeit wird sich dann in Zukunft herausstellen. Zum Vergleich mit echten RR-Lenkern kann ich nichts sagen, da ich ausser kurzen Trips noch nie ernsthaft mit RR-Lenkern gefahren bin. Und auch das ist lange her. 
Diesen Lenker habe ich noch in meiner Restekiste gefunden. Stammt aber wohl eher von einem alten Damenrad als von einem Rennsportrad. Mal sehen...

Zum Reifen:
Continental Vapor 28x2.1 
Sind allerdings schmaler als meine 1.95 vom MTB. Auf der Strasse sehr laufruhig. Gelände wird am WE getestet.


----------



## TortureKing (20. Januar 2005)

Sehr geiles Rad .... und die Lenker sind nicht nur schön und unterstreichen die klassische Note so eines Rades, sondern sind auch für gemäßigtes Gelände tauglich ... fahr ja selbst so ein Ding ....
Für härteren Einsatz würde ich aber empfehlen den Lenker gegen ne stabile Version wie z.B. Nitto Moustache oder ähnliches auszutauschen ....


----------



## blacksurf (20. Januar 2005)

Was ist an dem rad von zurkoe klassisch????
und mit so einem Lenker ne enge kurve neben dir ein Baum und zack 
das Pferd scheut So ein Rad ist was für die Forstautobahn


----------



## TortureKing (20. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist an dem rad von zurkoe klassisch????
> und mit so einem Lenker ne enge kurve neben dir ein Baum und zack
> das Pferd scheut So ein Rad ist was für die Forstautobahn



Fahrs mal ... die Dinger sind nicht so breit wie du denkst .... und wegen klassisch mein 20 Jahre alten Stahlhobel ist das natürlich mehr ... wobei die Form von Zork´s Bike mich an die Linien älterer Räder erinnert .... vom Gesamteindruck .... und für mich wird so langsam alles was nicht aus Alu oder Carbon gebaut ist ein Klassiker 

@ Ron .. doch Zug geht sehr gut ... fahr den Lenker ja mit großer Übersetzung und muss am Berg wirklich arbeiten .... geht nach meinem Geschmack genau so wie mit RR-Lenker ... der Unterschied zum RR-Lenker ist eben die fehlende Unterlenkerposition ... aber egal ... jeder wie er meint und worauf er sich wohlfühlt ... wir sind ja schließlich im SSP-Teil hier .. und da gibt es keine Konventionen .... oder doch ?


----------



## velonix (20. Januar 2005)

nach der kölner rtf-saisoneröffnung...
wir waren die einzigen sspler da und dann auch noch 26" ...
und wir waren der mittelpunkt...
jemand bock dieses jahr mitzufahren ? je mehr destso besser...
termin folgt....müsste ende januar feststehen

achja...bier wird danach auch noch getrunken  

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (20. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und mit so einem Lenker ne enge kurve neben dir ein Baum und zack
> das Pferd scheut So ein Rad ist was für die Forstautobahn


Halte ich aber absolut für ein Gerücht...  Mit dem MTB sind noch breitere 620 bis 660 mm gang und gäbe - und ich hatte auch in engsten Passagen mit letzterem nie Probleme...


----------



## der alte ron (20. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir sind ja schließlich im SSP-Teil hier .. und da gibt es keine Konventionen .... oder doch ?


Außer möglichst wenig schalten fallen mir keine ein  !
Den lenker könnte ich mir aber gut an meinem sispeed streetfighter für die stadt vorstellen , der mir in letzter zeit im kopf rumgeistert .
Und zur unterlenkerposizion :

... ... leicht welliger glatter forstweg ... tempo pendelt sich bei etwas über dreißig ein ... der fahrtwind beginnt in den ohren zu pfeifen wie es sonst nur beim rennradfahren ist ... dabei ist man noch nicht mal annährnd am limit - da geht noch was ! ... eine langegezogene linke , dann aus dem unterlenker in den wiegetrit und die kuppe durchdrücken ohne speed rauszunehmen ... JAAAAAA !

Für jemanden wie mich , der waldwege nur vom mountainbike her kennt ist das ein absolut irrer kick ! Total abgefahren , der hammer und überhaupt ...
dann später wenn man sich total verdreckt auf die stufen vorm haus setzt um luft zu holen , ist ein fettes   im gesicht und man kommt sich vor wie auf  !

Mit anderen worten , Zurkoe , mach dich auf was gefasst ! Viel spass mit dem surly !

nikolay


----------



## blacksurf (20. Januar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Halte ich aber absolut für ein Gerücht...  Mit dem MTB sind noch breitere 620 bis 660 mm gang und gäbe - und ich hatte auch in engsten Passagen mit letzterem nie Probleme...
> steht_er-med.jpg[/img]



ja natürlich jeder nach seinem Gusto
also ich habe auch schon meinen mtblenker gekürzt weil er zu breit war
und die Bremsen sind ja bei dem da auch noch nach außen gehend
aber wenns Euch Spass macht nur zu


----------



## olli (20. Januar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> ...sispeed streetfighter für die stadt vorstellen , der mir in letzter zeit im kopf rumgeistert .
> Und zur unterlenkerposizion...



Ich finde, an einen Streetfighter gehört ein Streetfighter Lenker. 





Quelle: http://www.racing-bikes.nl


----------



## mete (20. Januar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> @mete: was ich persönlich auch cool finden würde , wäre den materialmix zur geltung kommen zu lassen . Also entlacken und mit klarlack versehen , davor den stahlhinterbau ordentlich polieren .
> Ist bei carbon aber nicht wirklich unproblematisch .
> 
> 
> nikolay




Ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Aber wie den Lack herunterbekommen, Schleifen finden die Carbonfasern nicht so gut, abbeizen wiederum mag das Epoxidharz gar nicht? Ich denke, ich lasse es erstmal so, vielleicht gewöhne ich mich ja noch an die Farbe.


----------



## zurkoe (20. Januar 2005)

Tja der Lenker. Er ist halt nicht von ´nem sportlichen Rad. Hatte auch schon überlegt, ob ich dem überhaupt trauen kann. Brechen wird allerdings wohl kaum. Erstmal wird jetzt gefahren. Wenn´s mir gefällt, kommt vielleicht tatsächlich ein Moustache ran. 
Die schönen Middleburn mussten eben schon einer alten Shimano XT weichen. 44:16 sind zwar gut, um in der Stadt ordentlich voran zu kommen. Aber das war´s dann auch schon. Morgen geht´s erstmal mit 38:18 in den Wald. Ich werd mich mal so langsam an eine geeignete Übersetzung herantasten.

@madbull: wo hast Du denn den Lenker von Deinem De Rosa her?



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wenns Euch Spass macht nur zu



aber sicher!


----------



## madbull (20. Januar 2005)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @madbull: wo hast Du denn den Lenker von Deinem De Rosa her?


Hier aus dem Forum...  Wo ich einer der zwei schnellsten war, als zwei NEU zu vergeben waren...  
Ich bin SO WAS von  zufrieden - und zwar bei normalen RR-Touren UND bei kleinen moderaten Crosssessions (was mit einem RR halt so geht)...


----------



## Frey (21. Januar 2005)

HIer mal mein Sunnyboy mit neuer Stütze...




Gruss
Frieder


----------



## der alte ron (21. Januar 2005)

Schön !!!

Irre was hier in letzter zeit gepostet wird .


----------



## mahatma (28. Januar 2005)

Dann will ich auch mal:






Einzelheiten in meinem Fotoalbum.

gruß mahatma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (28. Januar 2005)

@mahatma:

 

toller Kettenspanner!


----------



## foenfrisur (28. Januar 2005)

definitiv der pimpigste rohloff spanner der welt....


----------



## mahatma (28. Januar 2005)

foenfrisur schrieb:
			
		

> definitiv der pimpigste rohloff spanner der welt....



Danke!    Das war ja auch Sinn der Sache.  

...ach wären doch bloß schon die Eisdielen auf....


----------



## foenfrisur (28. Januar 2005)

eisdiele???

damit würd ich im winter sogar in der badehose durch den stadtpark rollen.......


----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. Januar 2005)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> HIer mal mein Sunnyboy mit neuer Stütze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS gefällt mir


----------



## singlestoph (29. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> jepp sind MÃ¤dchenlenker hatte sowas frÃ¼her an meinem Rennsportradâ¦...



sowas wurde auch franzÃ¶sischer Trainingslenker genannt
wahrscheinlich weil die franzosen damit im winter trainierten



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Zum richtigen Crossen taugt er auch nicht weil man damit keine engen Passagen fahren kann ist hald nur bequem
> und neuerdings wohl COOL...



was taugt schon zum richtig crossen 
sitzposition wie auf dem rennrad?
cantileverbremsen?
stollenreifen mit 28-35mm?
carbonlaufrÃ¤der?
carbonteile?
oversizedlenker?

naja da ist auch bei den richtigen crossern viel mysthik, psychodoping, und pseudoreligiositÃ¤t, undweissdergeierwas mit im spiel.

ich wÃ¤r mit einem solchen lenker auch nicht langsamer als sonst

st  ph


----------



## wanted man (29. Januar 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie lautet denn der name deiner hübschen kette??


----------



## mahatma (29. Januar 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> wie lautet denn der name deiner hübschen kette??



Die heißt Regina.   

Nein, Spaß beiseite.   Das ist eine Izumi 1/8". Bekommst du bei www.singlespeedshop.de in vielen Farben.


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Januar 2005)

ketten gibts in allen farben auch bei http://www.connexchain.com/
(leider wohl nur die 9-fach und die fette 1G8 panzerkette)

und ketten, die "regina" heissen, gibts ziemlich viele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (29. Januar 2005)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Sunnyboy mit neuer Stütze...



eins der schönsten räder im thread !


----------



## --dig-- (31. Januar 2005)

mal was aktuelles von meinem baby ;-) leider immer noch fast 10kg...


----------



## der alte ron (31. Januar 2005)

--dig-- schrieb:
			
		

> mal was aktuelles von meinem baby ;-) leider immer noch fast 10kg...


 
Wenn du die stahlgabel gegen eine steinbach tauschst , solltest du deinem ziel um einiges näher kommen .

gruß


----------



## --dig-- (31. Januar 2005)

ich weiß, aber mein konto hat das noch nicht so verstanden. sich wären auch leichtere pedalen ne maßnahme... aber nun ja... das liebe geld. gewichtsgetunt wird dann eben später... und mal ehrlich. unter 10kg sind schon ganz gut für ein fahrrad, wenn man mal den durchschnitt nimmt ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (31. Januar 2005)

Warum fährst du bei so einer Übersetzung (ist doch für die Satdt gedacht?) so dicke Reifen?


----------



## --dig-- (31. Januar 2005)

im sommer fahr ich 1" slicks (auch mal auf schotter etc.) und im winter halt was mit profil. aber die übersetzung ist auch im gelände kein problem. und solange ich hier im berliner umland im wald die meisten mountainbiker und auf der straße die meisten renner überhohle, ist das schon okay. ich mags halt schnell ;-). für die alpen ist die übersetzung sicher nicht geeignet. zudem sind das "nur" 2.1er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (31. Januar 2005)

So, nicht zum erste mal hier, aber zum ersten mal wieder nach dem Neuaufbau:






Erstmals wurde vor bald 6 Jahren aus dem Bike ein Singlespeed. Seither hat mich das Eingangfahren nicht mehr losgelassen. 

Ein Neuaufbau wurde notwendig, nachdem mir das Rad letzten Sommer vor der Haustür weg geklaut wurde, kurz vor der WM und ich es, arg demoliert, 6 Wochen später wieder fand. Der schweinepriestrige Klauer/Demolierer ist noch auf dem Bike rumgesprungen - Nebst einigen Teilen war auch der Rahmen so verzogen, dass er um knapp 1cm wieder geradegerichtet werden musste   Thanks God, it's steel.

Gegeben hat's neue Bremshebel, neuer Sattel, und ein neues Hinterrad, der Rest konnte wiederhergestellt werden. 

Der Rahmen ist immer noch bleischwer, die Gabel auch. Ganze 11.9 kg wiegt das Rad. Der Spass dran wird deswegen nicht kleiner. Die 80er-Jahre-Geometrie mit den flachen Winkeln ist ausgezeichnet, um aus den Hüften raus um die Bäume zu feilen. Macht, so wie Gestern bei der Reinkarnatiosfahrt im Schnee, riesig Freude.


----------



## Martin M (31. Januar 2005)

so, nun ist es soweit:
das gute gt durfte nach geringen veränderungen, und übernahme diverser teile aus altbeständen nach langer zeit wieder in den wald.
die gabel kommt noch anders (kürzer/stahl), spacerturm wird deutlich kleiner, vielleicht kommen gelbe kurbeln dran - mal schauen.
die scheibe hinten passt 1a (wird natürlich noch ein wenig beigeputzt, die löterei). 
es macht riesig spaß damit durch den wald zu heizen!

für alle die es nicht auf anhieb erkennen: ein 91er avalanche team, tange prestige concept.


----------



## 855 (1. Februar 2005)

ich würde noch ne abstützung für die scheibe einbauen, der rahmen wird es dir danken...

855


----------



## Martin M (1. Februar 2005)

hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber dafür ist die discaufnahme ja ca. doppelt so lang wie grundsätzlich erforderlich. 
es quietscht jedenfalls nicht, ansonsten schaun mer mal.


----------



## Menis (1. Februar 2005)

himmelundhölle - martin - was für ein steiler zahn! 

aus erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass gelbe 180er praktisch DIE kurbeln für jedes gt sein sollten. bei der installation der hinteren bremse musste ich mir allerdings deinen persönlichen "hintergrund" und meine gustavm ins gedächnis rufen, um nicht ein "warum-denn-das?" auszurufen. 

tatsächlich ist noch eine wesentliche verbesserung des fahrverhaltens zu erzielen, wenn eine originale gabel (stimmts rob...?), zumindest eine in entsprechender bauhöhe montiert wird.

fahren wir dieses jahr unsere "schwestern" mal zusammen aus? beste grüsse... menis


----------



## nordstadt (1. Februar 2005)

@Martin

Wo ist das geplante EBB - wieder verworfen oder erst klein angefangen und ichkonntsnichterwartendamitzufahren zusammen gesteckt???

Mfg Chris


----------



## Martin M (1. Februar 2005)

nordstadt schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin
> 
> Wo ist das geplante EBB - wieder verworfen oder erst klein angefangen und ichkonntsnichterwartendamitzufahren zusammen gesteckt???
> 
> Mfg Chris


erstmal klein anfangen, man muss es ja nicht übertreiben!


----------



## Eisenfahrer (2. Februar 2005)

Jaaaa Martin,

genau so soll es ein.
Schön gemacht.

Aber die Abstützung würde ich mir auch überlegen. Du musst immer bedenken, dass (bei Verwendung eines kompletten Rohrsatzes) die Kettenstreben deutlich stärker ausgeführt sind als die Sattelstreben.

gruß
reiner


----------



## mip-mip (2. Februar 2005)

Hey Martin,   

wie sieht es mit der Wiederholbarkeit aus? Hätte da auch noch einen Rahmen der nach Disc-Aufnahme schreit.

mipmip

Marcel


----------



## Martin M (2. Februar 2005)

reiner:
yesyesyseyesyes
das röhrchen ist schon in arbeit ...

marcel:
ist machbar, die lehre hat sich ja bewährt!

menis:
demnächst neue bilder, mit mehr gelb.
und wg. der gemeinsamen ausfahrt muss wohl eine konkrete planung her! sonst wird das nix ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (2. Februar 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> und wg. der gemeinsamen ausfahrt muss wohl eine konkrete planung her! sonst wird das nix ...



apropos...

Martin, kommste auch am Samstag (siehe nebenan  )??
....Und das aus meinem Munde  


Hast Du die DiscAufnahme auch vom Wiesmann, oder selbst gefummelt??


gruß
peppa
*rüstetdieelterlichgarageaufunddanngehtslos*


----------



## Martin M (2. Februar 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> apropos...
> 
> Martin, kommste auch am Samstag (siehe nebenan  )??
> ....Und das aus meinem Munde


ne, leider bin ich im süden des landes.



			
				peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du die DiscAufnahme auch vom Wiesmann, oder selbst gefummelt??


das schaff ich selber   
eisenflexbohrerfeileschraubstock --->>>


----------



## nickn (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo Martin, das ging ja doch schneller als erwartet!
Sieht aber gut aus!
Und wie war denn die erste Tour?

Grüsse!


----------



## !!Alles_klar!! (7. Februar 2005)

Neues Gallerie update!!


----------



## Frey (7. Februar 2005)

!!Alles_klar!! schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Gallerie update!!


So und jetzt nochmal ab in den Garten und ein anständiges Foto machen...sieht ja aus wie mit nem Handy geschossen...tztztz   
Ach und wenn du grade dabei bist, spann doch bitte mal die Kette. Dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## madbull (7. Februar 2005)

!!Alles_klar!! schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Gallerie update!!



Super Teil - Respekt! Und noch einer, der die Vorteile von dünnwandigen Cromo-Stützen erkannt hat und sich die geilste ever, die XTR, angebaut hat...  


Und von wegen Kettenspannung: Mit DX-Ritzel hält die Kette auch so! Nur mit Kassettenritzel kommt das eher Selbstmord gleich...


----------



## !!Alles_klar!! (7. Februar 2005)

Ok, geh gleich spannen!
....
....
...
Fertig!


----------



## roesli (7. Februar 2005)

!!Alles_klar!! schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Gallerie update!!



Ein schickes Teil   

Zu der Zeit haben mir die Jamis recht gut gefallen   

Es ist mir zwar ein Rätsel, wie man auf so einem Sattel sitzen kann, erst recht bei so einer Überhöhung, aber das will ich auch gar nicht so genau wissen.   

..ich überlass die Klärung der Frage den Frauen, die anstelle der Gänge angeschaft wurden


----------



## !!Alles_klar!! (7. Februar 2005)

Mist!! Jetzt kriege ich irgendwie Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (8. Februar 2005)

!!Alles_klar!! schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, geh gleich spannen!
> ....
> ....
> ...
> Fertig!


Dann verrat uns doch mal, wie Du die Kette gespannt hast   

@madbull
WIE dünnwandig ist die XTR-Stütze denn eigentlich?


----------



## madbull (9. Februar 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> WIE dünnwandig ist die XTR-Stütze denn eigentlich?


0.65 mm ...      


Ach übrigens:








Und Lenker und Vorbau sind auch endlich die dran, die ich immer wollte...


----------



## s´Michl (9. Februar 2005)

hi, ich wollte eigentlich auch n singlespeed aber damit kommt man ja nich n berg hoch.


----------



## varadero (9. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

>


ähm!?!  
das hinterrad braust du also nicht mehr klemmen (wenn du einen kettenspanner hättest), da der zug nach vorne symetrisch ist???   
hab ich irgend einen neuen trend verpasst oder was???

varadero


----------



## Frey (9. Februar 2005)

Nitrous 30 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich wollte eigentlich auch n singlespeed aber damit kommt man ja nich n berg hoch.


Das wäre mir neu...


----------



## Greasy Pete (9. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> 0.65 mm ...



Sehr geil   

Du fährst starr, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ?

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. Februar 2005)

Nett. Echt...


----------



## madbull (9. Februar 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geil
> 
> Du fährst starr, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ?
> 
> Gruß Peter


Jipp. 

Rechts 38 vorne, 16 fixed hinten.
Links 38 vorne, 16er Freilaufritzel hinten. Natürlich ANDERSRUM!  

Das heißt: Beim Antreten wird nur rechts Kraft übertragen, links WÜRDE man nur den Freilauf sirren lassen, wenn es denn dort frei beweglich wäre...
Aaaaber: Falls rechts beim Bremsen (durch Rückwärtstreten, Skippen oder Skidden) mal die Kette reißen sollte (was im übrigen noch unwahrscheinlicher ist als eh schon, weil zwei Ketten die Bremskräfte aufnehmen!), merkt man davon kaum etwas, weil immer noch die linke da ist...    
Ist mir sogar schon mal passiert, ein Kettenriss beim Bremsen...  


Trotzdem werde ich so nicht wirklich fahren - ist natürlich nur ein Gag, um es mal ausprobiert zu haben...  Ist aber auch zu geil, wenn man beim Fahren runterschaut...  
Vielleicht im Sommer mal eine Eisdielen-Cruiser-Tour oder einen lockeren Night- oder Sunsetride, mal schauen...  Die Kurbel und die Kette lege ich mir jedenfalls für diesen Zweck beiseite...


----------



## Menis (9. Februar 2005)

madbull. ich .... also .......... ich ................ wieso ......... aber ....... kann nicht .......... du irrer saubock .................. nein .....!

ich bin sprachlos und das ist selten. du hast den preis für den kreativsten schrauber 2005 jetzt schon redlich verdient! hut ab - auch wenn es kaum funktioniert - sau geil, wirklich hammer... menis


----------



## madbull (9. Februar 2005)

Na ja - die IDEE hatte ehrlich gesagt jemand anders...     Aber ich hab's immerhin als Erster gemacht und hier gezeigt...   


Ganz vergessen: Hier gibt's noch mehr Bilder davon: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6238








Ach ja: Hat zufällig jemand noch ein rechtes MalletC Pedal übrig?


----------



## Martin M (9. Februar 2005)

Wirklich nett, madbull.
Aber langsam solltest Du Dich wirklich von den Canti-Sockeln trennen.


----------



## Keili (9. Februar 2005)

@bulle: Du könntest so auch auf beiden Seiten mit Freilauf fahren. Wäre mal ein neuer Ansatz für ein Fixie.
Ach ja und Cantisockel ab fänd ich auch besser. -Sprach er und hatte noch seine hintere Bremse am Rad   -

Keili


----------



## armin-m (9. Februar 2005)

@ Madbull: Find ich Klasse, daß es endlich mal einer umgesetzt hat!


----------



## Martin M (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo Männer

noch ein paar Einzelheiten:

nun mit Abstützung





ist mittlerweile schwarz gelackt, und wartet auf das Wochenende.

Das hier wird bis zum Wochenende wohl nicht fertig:





und nochmal extraschön für mipmip:


----------



## Menis (10. Februar 2005)

na - da reift ja eine perle! wie sieht es mit dem tretlager aus - gehst du das projekt noch an? bis bald... menis


----------



## Greasy Pete (10. Februar 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Männer
> 
> noch ein paar Einzelheiten:



Hallo Mann   ,

sehe ich das richtig, dass Du eine Magura Scheibe mit Shimano-Centerlock Adapter fahren willst ?  

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (10. Februar 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mann   ,
> 
> sehe ich das richtig, dass Du eine Magura Scheibe mit Shimano-Centerlock Adapter fahren willst ?
> 
> Gruß Peter



yo man, fer sure!

Allerdings mit *MAGURA*-Centerlock-Adapter, so das Teil irgendwann einmal ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## singlestoph (11. Februar 2005)

Nitrous 30 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich wollte eigentlich auch n singlespeed aber damit kommt man ja nich n berg hoch.





			
				stoph32 schrieb:
			
		

> Süngelspüüder sind auch ausschliesslich gebaut um damit berge runterzufahren nicht gewusst?
> erst denken dann lesen oder so





Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.


----------



## Martin M (11. Februar 2005)

Menis schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie sieht es mit dem tretlager aus - gehst du das projekt noch an? bis bald... menis


Ich überlege und überlege ...
Wenn ich genug überlegt habe, werde ich wohl die Fräse auspacken.
Aber Geduld, das Rad gefällt mir so auch schon sehr gut!


----------



## 50189K (11. Februar 2005)

meins, ganz neu.... STIs werden noch gegen normale Bremsgriffe umgetauscht....


----------



## der alte ron (11. Februar 2005)

Schlicht ,clean - sispeed eben !
Ich persönlich würde das schaltwerkmonstrum umgehen , durch die verwendung eines wesentlich kleineren kettenspanners a la surly oder rennen  , der vorzugsweise nach oben drückt . 
Ist aber ansichtssache , manche schwören ja aufs schaltwerk , mir gefällt die optik halt nicht ganz so gut - geschmackssache eben .

nikolay


----------



## varadero (11. Februar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde das schaltwerkmonstrum umgehen


ich hab's mir nicht zu sagen getraut - zu ner lady!

sonst wirklich ein schönes sispeed!

Varadero


----------



## mete (12. Februar 2005)

So, jetzt mit professionell gelängter Kette entfällt auch der hässliche Spanner. Die Gabel kommt vielleicht noch weg, irgendwas mit weniger oder ohne Federweg solls dann werden


----------



## Quantic (12. Februar 2005)

Der Bock ist ja echt ein heißes eisen  

PS: wie längt man eine Kette *professionell* ?


----------



## mete (12. Februar 2005)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bock ist ja echt ein heißes eisen
> 
> PS: wie längt man eine Kette *professionell* ?



Keine Ahnung, ich habe sie solange mit Spanner gefahren, bis sie gepasst hat , war ja auch eher ironisch gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (12. Februar 2005)

varadero schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab's mir nicht zu sagen getraut - zu ner lady!
> 
> sonst wirklich ein schönes sispeed!
> 
> Varadero


nun mal Gemach die Herren.... bin ja damit noch nicht feddich....  

STIs werden noch gegen normale Bremsgriffe getauscht und als Kettenspanner muß ich mir noch was überlegen.... Die normalen, käuflichen Kettenspanner sagen mir nicht wirklich zu.


----------



## ossanhe (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich wollt jetzt nur mal kurz meinen bescheidenen aber heissgeliebten alten Gaul vorzeigen:
Seit neustem mit eno eccentric und Starrlauf. Macht Höllenspass.

Bitteschön:


----------



## pedo77 (13. Februar 2005)

hui
  
wirklich sehr minimal, aber wunderschön

gruß, pedo


----------



## futzie (15. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin,

Zur Fertigstellung meines neuen Crossers stelle ich auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder rein.
Zu erst aber mal ein update von meinem Yeti. Das war zwar schon vor knapp nem halben Jahr schonmal hier drin aber jetzt wurde es deutlich mit Thomsonteilen und Pulcrogabel (vorher Eastonteile und Cannondale Fatty) aufgewertet. 






Jetzt aber zu meinem neuen Schätzchen:
Ein Surly Cross Check. Die Einzelheiten kann man ja auf den Bildern bewundern (weitere in meiner Galerie).
Was zu bemerken ist: 
Die Bremsen (Devil) sehen zwar hübsch aus, sind aber mies einzustellen und quietschen wie Hölle.
Der Lack von Surly ist einfach nur als mies zu bezeichnen. Der blättert bereits, wenn man böse draufguckt. Ich will gar nicht wissen was erst bei starkem Steinschlag passiert.
Erstaunlicherweise sind die Mavic Open Pro relativ steif. Bei meinem Gewicht (115kg mit Klamotten) hätte ich da was anderes erwartet.
Der Sound des Freilaufs ist immer wieder betörend und das rad fährt sich auch ordentlich wendig - es macht einfach spaß.





















Matze


----------



## der alte ron (15. Februar 2005)

>


 
Gib mir deinen vorbau , SOFORT !

Schönes grün ! Schönes bike ! Schöne teile !
Mit der lackqualität von taiwan-amerikanern habe ich auch schon meine erfahrungen gemacht .Mitlerweile an bike nr. 2 !
Fang an abzukleben , möglichst frühzeitig !!
Und tröste dich , auch an drei mal so teuren rahmen ist sie z.T. nicht besser !

nikolay


----------



## madbull (15. Februar 2005)

@futzie: Geile Farben, geile Räder. Respekt.


Habe auch ein neues Bild von meinem, mit neuem Vorbau und Lenker.





Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @futzie: Geile Farben, geile Räder. Respekt.
> 
> 
> Habe auch ein neues Bild von meinem, mit neuem Vorbau und Lenker.
> ...



Hinterrad verkehrt rum?

gruzBAM


----------



## Keili (15. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Wer findet den Fehler?



Neuer Flaschenhalter montiert! Feines Teil, wieso kein Zweiter?

Keili


----------



## madbull (15. Februar 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Flaschenhalter montiert!


Guuuut aufgepasst, ABC-Schütze Keilchen! Aaaber nicht gut genug. Schau mal in meiner Galerie die Bilder meines deRosa an...   Na? Genau...  Nicht neu - alt...  Und jetzt wieder mit roten Knöpfen, da diese perfekt die sparsamen roten Punkt-Akzente von Magura-Hebel und Syntace-Vorbau aufnehmen...   
Funktioniert zwar nicht so gut wie der Topeak, aber was tut man nicht alles, um gut auszusehen? Und Stahl ist es auch noch...  



			
				Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Feines Teil, wieso kein Zweiter?


Weil der andere ein aufgebogener für meinen etwas größeren 2,5kg-Akku ist! Der passt nicht in den Elite Inox - und einen neuen aufbiegen auf die Gefahr hin, dass er mir bricht - SO verrückt bin ich auch wieder nicht...

Sobald ich wieder ein wenig flüssiger bin, kommen wohl eh zwei hiervon dran:

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/images/products/big/2376.jpg

Polierter Edelstahl...      Und da dürfte mein Akku quer reinpassen, im gegensatz zum Elite...


----------



## Michi_M (15. Februar 2005)

absolut geiles cross-check, futzie!

wie nennt sich diese Farbe? RAL-Nr? Einfach genial!

Danke für die Info!

Michi


----------



## futzie (15. Februar 2005)

@ michi

Sorry aber ich habe keine Ahnung was für eine Ral-Farbe das ist. Die gabs halt bei Surly bis Baujahr 2003 (glaube ich) serienmäßig.

Matze


----------



## Quantic (15. Februar 2005)

> Wer findet den Fehler?



Das Privileg der fixie fahrer  

Ach übrigens, welche Lösung ist eher zu empfehlen, freilauf Blockieren oder 6 löcher Bohren oder doch Schraubkranznabe?


----------



## madbull (15. Februar 2005)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens, welche Lösung ist eher zu empfehlen, freilauf Blockieren oder 6 löcher Bohren oder doch Schraubkranznabe?


Ersteres extrem fummelig, unsicherer Ausgang und kaum spielfrei zu bekommen, außerdem Dauerhaltbarkeit fraglich. 

Das zweite sehr schwierig konzentrisch hinzubekommen, Erfahrung und gutes Material beim Bohren erforderlich, wahrscheinlich fummelige Zentrierung des Ritzels notwendig. 
Mit Boone-Ritzel allerdings eine wunderbare Lösung!






Und last but not least die Schraubkranznabe. Ich nehme an, du meinst keine Fixed-Nabe mit Konterring (die ist natürlich eh das Beste), sondern eine normale. Bei älteren Schraubkranznaben: Problem mit der Kettenlinie. Bei Singlespeednaben (und allen Schraubkranznaben): Problem der fehlenden Konterung. 1. Lösung: BSA-Innenlager-Konterring als provisorischen Konterring verwenden. Zweite Lösung: Durch einen Trick das Ritzel so fest ziehen, dass es sich auch ohne Konterring nicht lockert. Siehe hier:  http://204.73.203.34/fisso/eng/schpignone.htm


----------



## Quantic (16. Februar 2005)

Ja das Ritzel wär genau das richtige  

Da das Teil aber von Boone kommt und natürlich aus Titan ist, wird's dass wohl nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis geben. Und selbst wenn ich es kaufen wöllte, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar wie ich da ran kommen soll. Auf der Homepage von Boone ist es jedenfalls nicht gelistet. (ist das vielleicht nur ein Prototyp, oder ist das so speziell, dass man das Ritzel (und den Preis) nur auf Anfrage bekommt.?)

Im Moment liegt bei mir die Variante mit den 6 Löchern im Ritzel vorn.


[Ieddeeenmodus on]
Eventuell könnte man ja sowas auf einer CNC Maschine Bohren lassen, dann sollte das ganze auch Taumelfrei klappen. Der Aufwand wäre natürlich etwas größer, würde sich aber relativieren, wenn man gleich mal ne ganze Ladung Ritzel bohren lassen würde. Gäbe es vielleicht interessenten?
[Ieddeeenmodus off] 

So und da das hier ne Galerie ist gibt's noch ein paar Bilder von meiner letzten Tour.
(zumindest der Rahmen) ist nur ne Übergangslösung.








(die Bilder gibts auch noch etwas größer in meiner Galerie)


----------



## madbull (16. Februar 2005)

Quantic schrieb:
			
		

> [Ieddeeenmodus on]
> Eventuell könnte man ja sowas auf einer CNC Maschine Bohren lassen, dann sollte das ganze auch Taumelfrei klappen. Der Aufwand wäre natürlich etwas größer, würde sich aber relativieren, wenn man gleich mal ne ganze Ladung Ritzel bohren lassen würde. Gäbe es vielleicht interessenten?
> [Ieddeeenmodus off]


Ich sähe da ein Problem bei der *mittigen Positionierung* der Ritzel in der Maschine, da ja in der Mitter der Ritzel kein Material ist. Keine Ahnung, wie das in solchen Maschinen ist - da sollen sich mal die Experten zu Wort melden...


----------



## Quantic (16. Februar 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sähe da ein Problem bei der *mittigen Positionierung* der Ritzel in der Maschine, da ja in der Mitter der Ritzel kein Material ist. Keine Ahnung, wie das in solchen Maschinen ist - da sollen sich mal die Experten zu Wort melden...



Ich denke dass genau da der Vorteil einer CNC Maschine wäre.
Alle CNC Maschinen arbeiten mit Koordinatensystemen. Man könnte 2 Anschläge im rechten Winkel anbringen (von denen die Koordinaten bekannt sind bzw. ermittelt werden können) und einen Dritten zum spannen des Ritzels. Wie weit der Mittelpunkt vom Anschlag entfernt ist müsste man halt einmal ausmessen. 
Zumindest mit 16er und 18er Ritzeln sollte das funktionieren, da immer 2 Zähne an einem Anschlag anliegen würden.

Ich denke ich werd mal nen eigenen Fred zu dem Thema erstellen, falls es keine driftigen Gründe geben sollte wieso das nicht funktionieren kann.


EDIT: Hab jetzt mal nen eigenen Fred aufgemacht:
Wer hätte Interesse an einem fixed Ritzel für Disc Aufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (19. Februar 2005)

... ein gang ganz fix(ed) und schööööööööön 







ciao
flo


----------



## zurkoe (19. Februar 2005)

sehr schön.
In letzter Zeit werden mir die Vorteile der guten alten Schaftvorbauten allerdings immer bewusster.


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Februar 2005)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön.
> In letzter Zeit werden mir die Vorteile der guten alten Schaftvorbauten allerdings immer bewusster.



... wohl wahr  wobei an so einen lenker eh ein vorbau mit genügend steigung dran gehört. mit 'nem 25° controltech oder ähnl. sähe das ganze schon besser aus...

ciao
flo


----------



## Keili (23. Februar 2005)

War das erste Mal ja auf Seite 14 zu sehen...
Es hat sich alles bis auf den Rahmen, die Kurbeln und das vordere Laufrad geändert. Ich finde es viel besser so!






Nächsten Monat kommt vorne noch ein Laufrad mit White Nabe rein und sobald ich es schaffe die zum Pulverbeschichten zu bringen auch ein Paar RaceFace Kurbeln in schwarz.

Keili


----------



## der alte ron (23. Februar 2005)

Glückwunsch Keili ! Ein schmuckstück , gefällt mir richtig gut !
Da du fast alles von T.Ritchey hast , warum nicht auch die kurbel ? Käme auch wesentlich günstiger als RF .

nikolay


----------



## mahatma (23. Februar 2005)

@ Keili

 Jetzt fehlt doch nur noch ne brodie-Gabel!   





gruß mahatma


----------



## Schrau-Bär (24. Februar 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> @ Keili
> 
> Jetzt fehlt doch nur noch ne brodie-Gabel!
> 
> ...








Grundgütiger !


----------



## Keili (24. Februar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch Keili ! Ein schmuckstück , gefällt mir richtig gut !
> Da du fast alles von T.Ritchey hast , warum nicht auch die kurbel ? Käme auch wesentlich günstiger als RF .
> 
> nikolay



Danke! 
Ich finde die Ritchey Kurbel micht wirklich schön. Außerdem bekommt die RF nach dem ersten Pulvern ne Handbemalung von ner Freundin. Danach kommt noch klares Pulver drauf. Ich denke das wir megageil aussehen. Ist dann halt individueller.

@mahatma: Wenn dann kommt da mal noch ne gerade Brodie Gabel rein. Aber da haben andere Dinge eindeutig Vorrrang. Feines Radel! Deins? Nur der Kettenspanner stört mich....

Keili


----------



## D-MAN (24. Februar 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> @ Keili
> 
> Jetzt fehlt doch nur noch ne brodie-Gabel!
> 
> ...



die selber geschnitzten teile sind ja nett, aber die farben... 
 AUGENKREBSALARM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (24. Februar 2005)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> die selber geschnitzten teile sind ja nett, aber die farben...
> AUGENKREBSALARM



Also das täuscht auf dem pic. Das sieht in echt wesentlich harmonischer aus (und das ist nicht allein meine Meinung)    Der bashring war etwas übertrieben, aber den habe ich mittlerweile abgemacht. Aber wenn´s dich stört, dann schau doch weg.  
Apropos Farbe...  
   





@Keili: Der Kettenspanner ist ja gerade das geile!   




Und schade,   ich dachte ich könnte dich locken, werde die Gabel nämlich wieder verkaufen.

gruß mahatma


----------



## ChBo (24. Februar 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

>



Sehr schön, aber bitte dezent aufbauen 

Danke!


----------



## D-MAN (24. Februar 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Farbe...


----------



## lynx75 (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das Bild hier gefunden. Was ist das für eine Gabel?

Gruß Björn


----------



## wanted man (25. Februar 2005)

lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe das Bild hier gefunden. Was ist das für eine Gabel?
> 
> Gruß Björn




Pace gruss!


----------



## lynx75 (25. Februar 2005)

War mir nicht ganz sicher, da die RC31 eine schwarze Gabelbrücke hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (25. Februar 2005)

sonst frag doch einfach nochmal dort nach, wo du das bild gefunden hast  
die pace starrgabel gabs ja über die jahre in diversen versionen. mitte der neunziger war sie zb. komplett silber.


----------



## lynx75 (26. Februar 2005)

Das Bild habe ich hier aus dem Forum. Und derjenige der das Bild gepostet hat, hatte es noch nur irgend wo her!


----------



## skyline (26. Februar 2005)

Ist ne ältere RC31 von ich glaub 02, kann sein, dass die 03 auch noch so waren.

cheers, nils


----------



## gimp (27. Februar 2005)

Nun endlich auch mal hier:

Meine Nr. 3 ist fertig aufgebaut (erstmal...). Leider konnte und kann ich wegen Knie-OP (nein, keine Folge vom SSp-Fahren...) noch keine Probefahrt mit der ENO machen 


Erst so: 






Jetzt so:






Detail:






....ich weiß, die Retro-Puristen werden sich ob der Kurbeln und Bremsen in Krämpfen winden.


----------



## roesli (27. Februar 2005)

Abah. Bist ja schliesslich hier nicht im Fertigmacher, und die übelsten Stänkerer haben sich dorthin zurückgezogen. 

Mir gefällt's   

Und wie   

Ausnahmesweise mal ein Bike, bei dem die Mischung von silbernen und schwarzen Teilen nicht stört  


Gute Besserung! - Sowas will bald gefahren werden


----------



## Greasy Pete (27. Februar 2005)

gimp schrieb:
			
		

> Nun endlich auch mal hier:
> 
> Meine Nr. 3 ist fertig aufgebaut (erstmal...). Leider konnte und kann ich wegen Knie-OP (nein, keine Folge vom SSp-Fahren...) noch keine Probefahrt mit der ENO machen



Ahh, grosser Unbekannter, schön dass Du es hierher geschafft hast   

Hast Du mal die Tretlagerhöhe gemessen (2,3er Reifen und ENO)? Eines der wenigen Räder auf die ich einen roten Flite montieren würde.. 

Gute Besserung, Gruß Peter


----------



## skyline (27. Februar 2005)

Könnte ich vielleicht ein Detailbild der Gabel haben? Die sieht ja richtig schön aus.

cheers, nils


----------



## gimp (27. Februar 2005)

Hast Du mal die Tretlagerhöhe gemessen (2,3er Reifen und ENO)? 
Nee, bisher nicht, werd's nachholen....die Winkel müssten aber ne Spur steiler sein als vorher, da der Exzenter nach unten gedreht ist (dieweil es sonst Probleme mit den Bremsen gibt).

Eines der wenigen Räder auf die ich einen roten Flite montieren würde..   ...ähh, die Rottöne würden sich beissen...in Natura ist der Lack deutlich dunkler.

Gute Besserung, Gruß Peter[/QUOTE]
Danke...heute schon 15 min auf`m Spinning-Bike mit Null-Widerstand


----------



## gimp (27. Februar 2005)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte ich vielleicht ein Detailbild der Gabel haben? Die sieht ja richtig schön aus.
> 
> cheers, nils



...wird nachgeholt, wenn das Fotoalbum wieder erreichbar ist...aber nur im eingebauten Zustand


----------



## gimp (27. Februar 2005)

Hier die Gatorblade, bessere Bilder hab' ich grad nicht sorry







etwas näher dran:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (4. März 2005)

.... ich hab mal wieder gebastelt .....

Einige erinnern sich das ich ja vor nem halben Jahr mal so ne dänische Büchse erstanden habe und daraus wollte ich schon immer ein Arbeitstier für normale Tage basteln ..... und nachdem die nordischen Völker immer etwas kaltblütig sind, mußte ich da etwas Feuer rein bringen .....











zuviel Feuer will aber gebremst werden .....











jaja ... ein Crosser mit Scheibenbremsen ...... naja, ein richtiger Crosser ist es nicht, eher ein "suburban commuter bikesystem" .... da kann man dann sowas schon mal verbauen ....







Noch ein Bild fürs Mippelchen und alles wird gut ......








Stückliste:

Rahmen:.............Principia UCB
Steuersatz:.........Ritchey Skuzzy Pro
Gabel:................Surly 1x1
Lenker:..............Salsa BELL LAP CROSS LENKER
Vorbau:..............Salsa	
Bremsen:............Avid-Road-Disc
Bremsgriffe:........Campa Record 
Bremsgriffe:........Salsa CYCLOCROSS LEVERS
Züge:................Nokon
Kurbel:..............Shimano Deore LX 2005
Innenlager:........Shimano Deore LX 2005
Kette:...............Ein Test mit ner Point Kette
Ritzel:...............Mipmips Singlestar 16
Kettenspanner:..nn
Chain Cage:........nn
Sattelstütze:......Uno Kaloy (lag noch rum)
Sattel:...............Flite (was sonst)
Sattelklemme:....Salsa
Felgen:.............Salsa GORDO CROSS FELGE 700c
Nabe HR:..........Shimano Deore 
Nabe VR:..........Shimano Deore 
Reifen:.............42ér Ritchey
Schnellspanner:..Salsa Flip Offs


----------



## roesli (4. März 2005)

Sieht fein aus   

Hast Du auch noch ein Bild der Gesamtansicht?


----------



## asco1 (4. März 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht fein aus
> 
> Hast Du auch noch ein Bild der Gesamtansicht?



wollt' ich auch gerade fragen.


----------



## TortureKing (4. März 2005)

upsi


----------



## Keili (4. März 2005)

gimp schrieb:
			
		

> Nun endlich auch mal hier:
> 
> Meine Nr. 3 ist fertig aufgebaut (erstmal...). Leider konnte und kann ich wegen Knie-OP (nein, keine Folge vom SSp-Fahren...) noch keine Probefahrt mit der ENO machen



Sobald es dein Knie wieder zulässt müssen wir mal ne Tour fahren. Zwei Brodie Ssp gleichzeitig hat der Frankenstein noch nicht gesehen!
Feines Rad!

@TK Wenn du jetzt noch diese unsäglichen Kurbeln wieder auf Lager legst und was schönes dranschaubst, dann bin ich mal wieder neidisch auf dich!

Viele Grüße

Keili


----------



## roesli (4. März 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> @TK Wenn du jetzt noch diese unsäglichen Kurbeln wieder auf Lager legst und was schönes dranschaubst, dann bin ich mal wieder neidisch auf dich!



Schliess ich mich an


----------



## TortureKing (4. März 2005)

na mal sehen .... was mir in nächster Zeit  so in die Hände kommt .... Verbesserungspotential sehe ich da auch noch an den Kurbeln, Naben evtl. Steuersatz ....


----------



## Greasy Pete (4. März 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald es dein Knie wieder zulässt müssen wir mal ne Tour fahren. Zwei Brodie Ssp gleichzeitig hat der Frankenstein noch nicht gesehen!
> Feines Rad!




Wenn Du wüsstest wie viele Brodies der Gimp rumstehen hat... wir könnten den Frankenstein zupflastern mit den "Brötchen"   

Gruß, bis dann mal (kommt dann noch ein Kona mit),

Peter


----------



## X-Lars (4. März 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> na mal sehen .... was mir in nächster Zeit  so in die Hände kommt .... Verbesserungspotential sehe ich da auch noch an den Kurbeln, Naben evtl. Steuersatz ....




Ach wat, man muß Prioritäten setzen. Die Naben sieht doch keiner, aber dafür die 800 m Nokon Züge! Geil! Als ich mir die Züge gekauft habe, habe ich echt den Kopf über mich geschüttelt!
Aber ich wollte sie nicht, ich hab' sie gebraucht!

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (4. März 2005)

jo ... die Nokons sind steifer wie normale Hüllen ... brauchte ich wegen den SCheibenbremsen ..... aber geil sind sie, das ist ausser Frage


----------



## D-MAN (5. März 2005)

So, fertsch. 
Der Frühling naht und die Eisdielen warten











Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

@Gimp:
die Gatorblade würde ja wohl viiiiiiel besser an meinen hobel passen


----------



## Greasy Pete (5. März 2005)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> die Gatorblade würde ja wohl viiiiiiel besser an meinen hobel passen



Wovon Du ausgehen kannst. Ich bin dafür, dass Du Dir schnellstens eine andere Gabel bei Ebay schiesst, und diesen Trümmer der sich Gabel schimpft und bestimmt mehr wiegt als der ganze Brodie Rahmen, in die ewigen Jagdgründe beförderst...  

Ansonsten: Brodies sind einfach klasse. Ich habe damals zur Blütezeit von Brodie beim Jörg Wellmann gearbeitet (damaliger Importeur) und habe die guten Stücke einfach nur geliebt aufzubauen.  

Gruß Peter


----------



## gimp (5. März 2005)

@D-MAN:  .....no way

Den Rahmen hab ich vor allem deshalb gekauft, weil er mit der Gabel zu haben war...

Dein Catalyst in schwarz sieht auch gut aus, Vorschlag: Wenn keine Gatorblade zu kriegen ist, versuch's mit 'ner Kona P 2.


----------



## D-MAN (5. März 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ... diesen Trümmer der sich Gabel schimpft und bestimmt mehr wiegt als der ganze Brodie Rahmen, in die ewigen Jagdgründe beförderst...



die gabel ist sooo schwer gar nich, eigentlich sogar eher ne leichte...
halt nur etwas wuchtig in dem rahmen, und dann die spuckigen scheibenbremsaufnahmen :kotz:


----------



## schlappmacher (5. März 2005)

Tag,

wollte nur mal loswerden, dass mir Euer Forum nicht zuletzt dank des lockeren Umgangs prima gefällt. Wenn dann noch etwas so etwas einfaches und sehr edles wie das Brodie von D-MAN reingestellt wird, geht mir doch einfach das Herz auf und ich hab' wieder Hoffnung, dass die MTB-Szene wieder auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Damit das Fahren und der Style wieder zählt und nicht die hyperaktive SPV-ProPedal-PopLock-TST-GTI-16V-Federung und die 6000 Karre.

Macht weiter so,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (8. März 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> .... ich hab mal wieder gebastelt .....


 

AAhhhrgh ! ,  
*Diese* gabel an *diesen rahmen !*
Lass mich raten , die gabel wiegt 1/3 mehl als der rahmen !!!
Für den rest gibts wieder 8 stylepunkte 

glückwunsch


----------



## eisenbart (8. März 2005)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> die gabel ist sooo schwer gar nich, eigentlich sogar eher ne leichte...
> halt nur etwas wuchtig in dem rahmen, und dann die spuckigen scheibenbremsaufnahmen :kotz:



also ich find die gabel ok   wenn du dir ne´andere zulegen solltest würd ich dir die andere abnehmen   für uros natürlich   

kannst ja mal ne´persönlichen nachricht schreiben !!!


----------



## J-CooP (11. März 2005)

Kleines Update meiner Schlechtwetter-Schadtschlampe. Jetzt mit Zinklack. (Bilder anklicken für große Version)


----------



## D-MAN (11. März 2005)

etwas gewagter teilemix (tune-sattel vs. blechschutzbleche ) aber es hat was. vor allem der schmutzfänger gibt extrapunkte


----------



## lelebebbel (11. März 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines Update meiner Schlechtwetter-Schadtschlampe. Jetzt mit Zinklack.


  
schön! sieht schnell und funktionell aus!

aber klappern bei dir die schutzbleche? ich hab so SKS kunststoffdinger an einem rad, die haben auch so stahlstreben. wackelige angelegenheit, vibrieren sich mit der zeit auch immer kaputter.
jetzt hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen, dafür gäbe es auch dickere alustreben, die das gewackel unterbinden.


----------



## J-CooP (11. März 2005)

D-MAN schrieb:
			
		

> etwas gewagter teilemix (tune-sattel vs. blechschutzbleche ) aber es hat was. vor allem der schmutzfänger gibt extrapunkte


Ein paar leichte Teile hatte ich noch vom Vorgängerrahmen (Koga Carbon) welcher sich zerlegt hat, rumzuliegen und die mußten dann eben ran. Den aktuellen Rahmen habe ich mir vor etwa einem Jahr für 26 Euro inklusive Steuersatz und Gabel bei Ebay geholt. Mit den leichten Teilen kommt es mit Schutzblechen und 2,3kg Rahmen noch auf 9,4kg Gesamtmasse. Und da ich es wirklich nur als Regenrad benutze, sind richtige Schutzbleche und der Spoiler Pflicht. Die Schutzbleche sehen übrigens nur aus wie Bleche - in Wirklickeit sind es auch nur Schutzplaste mit einer Lage "Alufolie" im Innern



			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> aber klappern bei dir die schutzbleche?


Nein, bei mir herscht absolute Ruhe. Wo klappern sie denn bei dir? An Rahmen und Gabel habe ich sie mit Schellen angeschraubt und auch sonst wüßte ich nicht, wo da was klappern könnte, falls sich nicht gerade die Nieten lösen.

Momentan baue ich mir auch noch eine fixe Bude auf. Die wird allerdings modern und noch schneller. Ich hoffe, dass diesen Monat noch die Dura-Ace Kurbel und die Easton Aerogabel ankommen, dann ist es fertig und wird hier vorgestellt.


----------



## lelebebbel (11. März 2005)

das vordere schlägt bei unebenheiten nach rechts und links aus, dabei kommen die streben auch schonmal an den reifen. das hintere ist nach ein paar tkm am tretlager durchvibriert, kurz nachdem der blech sitzstrebenhalter ebenfalls durchvibriert war, und hängt jetzt oben an einem KB (ja, es war spannungsfrei montiert...). die nieten sind inzwischen auch recht lose. 
ich hab die 60mm breite kunststoffversion, dürfte das gleiche material sein. keine ahnung woran das liegt :-/

das rad ist insgesamt ziemlich runtergeritten, vielleicht bau ich mir doch nochmal ein "neues" auf. dann aber mit nem alten rennradrahmen.


----------



## wanted man (11. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> das hintere ist nach ein paar tkm am tretlager durchvibriert, kurz nachdem der blech sitzstrebenhalter ebenfalls durchvibriert war, und hängt jetzt oben an einem KB (ja, es war spannungsfrei montiert...). die nieten sind inzwischen auch recht lose.



ist mir auch schon mehrfach passiert. ich hab mir dann ein 1mm dicke aluschienen aus dem baumarkt geholt, abgelängt und über einer alten felge gebogen und mit den sks streben verschraubt. das hält nun seit 1,5 jahren bei (fast) täglichem einsatz klapperfrei.


----------



## J-CooP (11. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> das vordere schlägt bei unebenheiten nach rechts und links aus, dabei kommen die streben auch schonmal an den reifen. das hintere ist nach ein paar tkm am tretlager durchvibriert, kurz nachdem der blech sitzstrebenhalter ebenfalls durchvibriert war, und hängt jetzt oben an einem KB (ja, es war spannungsfrei montiert...).


Da das bei mir ja nur das Schlechtwetterrad ist, kommen wahrscheinlich nicht ganz soviele Kilometer wie bei dir zusammen, so dass sich die Verschleißerscheinungen noch nicht zeigen. Aber Montag fängt das nächste Semester an, und dann geht es wieder auf die alles verschleißenden zerfrorenen Betonplattenradwege der Stadt Brandenburg - mal sehen, wie lange sie das noch mitmachen.
(Am Sitzrohr ist es bei mir übrigens auch nur mittels KB befestigt)


----------



## mete (12. März 2005)

Weil so schlechtes Wetter ist, hab ich mal ein bisl mit freundlichen Farben gemalt, allerdings lassen meine Künste als Lackierer eine bisl zu wünschen übrig. Kann man eigentlich auf einen Stahlschaft, der zu kurz ist ein Gewinde schneiden, bzw. kennt jemand eine haltbare Methode zur Schaftverlängerung, wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (12. März 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Kann man eigentlich auf einen Stahlschaft, der zu kurz ist ein Gewinde schneiden, bzw. kennt jemand eine haltbare Methode zur Schaftverlängerung, wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar


Das sollte jeder Rahmenbauer machen können: Entsprechendes Rohrstück, dazu ein kleineres als Verstärkung, was genau innen ins Rohr passt, genau fluchtend verlöten.

Evtl. muss man das ursprüngliche Rohr kürzen, damit das Ansatzstück nicht genau im Bereich der Klemmung, Lager o.ä. liegt.

Das Thema gab es aber auch schon im "Singlespeed braten" -thread.


----------



## mete (12. März 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte jeder Rahmenbauer machen können: Entsprechendes Rohrstück, dazu ein kleineres als Verstärkung, was genau innen ins Rohr passt, genau fluchtend verlöten.
> 
> Evtl. muss man das ursprüngliche Rohr kürzen, damit das Ansatzstück nicht genau im Bereich der Klemmung, Lager o.ä. liegt.
> 
> Das Thema gab es aber auch schon im "Singlespeed braten" -thread.



Hhmm, OK der Fred ist ja doch recht umfangreich, aber das zu dem Gewinde habe ich darin nicht entdecken können, da wäre ich ehrlich gesagt interessierter dran, weil das andere klingt so nach Gefrickel..., also wenns schonmal jemand probiert hat.


----------



## der alte ron (12. März 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Weil so schlechtes Wetter ist, hab ich mal ein bisl mit freundlichen Farben gemalt, ... , ....


 
*GEIL !*

Das rad , die gabel , die teile .... einfach nur geil !

viel spass damit ,
 nikolay


----------



## ZeFlo (12. März 2005)

... das geht mit oder mit ohne gewinde an sich ähnlich nur muss der gabelschaft bei mit gewinde deutlich weiter unten abgeschnitten werden. anschliessend wird von einer alten gewindegabel der schaft auf die benötigte länge (vorbauschaft und obere steuersatzhälfte) abgeschnitten und mittels der von maaatin erwähnten passstückmethode angelötet.

ciao
flo


----------



## mete (12. März 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... das geht mit oder mit ohne gewinde an sich ähnlich nur muss der gabelschaft bei mit gewinde deutlich weiter unten abgeschnitten werden. anschliessend wird von einer alten gewindegabel der schaft auf die benötigte länge (vorbauschaft und obere steuersatzhälfte) abgeschnitten und mittels der von maaatin erwähnten passstückmethode angelötet.
> 
> ciao
> flo



Ok, also kann man nicht einfach auf einen Aheadschaft ein gewinde schneiden, nagut, dann werde ich es wohl bei Ahead belassen, Danke!


----------



## Greasy Pete (12. März 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, also kann man nicht einfach auf einen Aheadschaft ein gewinde schneiden, nagut, dann werde ich es wohl bei Ahead belassen,


  "...guter Plan, Hank !"

Gruß Peter


----------



## Wast (14. März 2005)

Hi,

also folgende Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr und Garantie:

Alu Vollmaterial außen auf Außendurchmesser abdrehen. Danach am Ende ca 5cm lang genau den Innendurchmessers des vorhandenen Gabelschaftes abdrehen. Nach belieben innen ausdrehen um etwas Gewicht zu sparen. 1 Zoll Kralle einschlagen und mit Zweikomponentenkleber einkleben. Warten bis der Kleber fest ist. Einbauen - feddisch. 
Habe das schon mal zwei Bekannten gemacht, da die Vollidioten den Schaft zu kurz abgeschnitten haben, da sie - ich versteh`s auch net - falsch gemessen haben. Der eingeklebte Adapter hält bis heute!

MFG


Wast


----------



## immerletzter (17. März 2005)

leider alles nicht meine:


----------



## roesli (17. März 2005)

Vor ein paar Monaten wärst Du für das letzte der Bikes in der Reihe hier noch geteert und gefedert worden. Garantiert. 

Wobei ich Dir nicht versichern kann, dass nicht immer noch irgendwo ein Fässchen schwarze Klebemasse und ein Daunenkissen rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (17. März 2005)

Das die Schweizer immer so übertreiben müssen.....
Ich könnte da jetzt ein Bild posten, aber das lass ich besser.

Schön oder nichtschön ist halt Geschackssache!

Keili


----------



## Martin M (17. März 2005)

Nun mal wieder ein reales Bike, und zwar mein GT in der aktuellen Konfiguration


----------



## ZeFlo (17. März 2005)

@ lastknownexittohell






@ maadin

deeer aufbau ist aber grob grenzwertig 







flo


----------



## Mr.T (23. März 2005)

Hier mein SSP Stadtflitzer:


----------



## asco1 (23. März 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein SSP Stadtflitzer:



G.E.I.L.E. Gabel - wo hast Du denn DIE her?


----------



## Greasy Pete (23. März 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein SSP Stadtflitzer:



Hi auch, Mr.T. 
Suche ebenfalls genau diese Gabel, schon ewig. Herstellerangabe oder Bezugsadresse wäre gut!

Gruß Pete

PS: Cooles Rad !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (23. März 2005)

das dürfte eine future shock sein. designed von joe murray anno 92. ist quasi ein project two mit anbau. gabs so um 98 mal fürnappelundnei bei bicycles. siehe auch hier und hier 
till


----------



## Martin M (23. März 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ maadin
> 
> deeer aufbau ist aber grob grenzwertig
> ...


Läster Du nur, du alter [email protected]  
Die Gabel ist nur eine Interimslösung, und soooo sieht es doch ein wenig besser aus, als mit Andersrumvorbau, und Spacern DRÜBER.

Mit vorösterlichem Gruß
MM


----------



## asco1 (23. März 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> das dürfte eine future shock sein. designed von joe murray anno 92. ist quasi ein project two mit anbau. gabs so um 98 mal fürnappelundnei bei bicycles. siehe auch hier und hier
> till




*schmacht* ... schönes Teil! Rein technisch eigentlich auch recht "einfach" nachzubauen.


----------



## der alte ron (23. März 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> G.E.I.L.E. Gabel - wo hast Du denn DIE her?


 

... und G.E.I.L.E.S rad . ! Verdammt geil sogar !!!!!!


Gib rahmen und gabel NIE mehr aus den händen !!


----------



## roesli (23. März 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein SSP Stadtflitzer:



 Aussergewöhnlich hübsch   

Inklusive Joe Murray Gabel   

Viel Federwirkung wird sie ja aber kaum haben, oder


----------



## robocop (24. März 2005)

wollt schon immer sowas bauen und hab hier im forum viele schöne anregungen gefunden
es sind zwar keine edelteile verbaut
es ist aber trotzdem leicht 9,1 kg und schnell


----------



## Greasy Pete (24. März 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Aussergewöhnlich hübsch
> 
> Inklusive Joe Murray Gabel
> 
> Viel Federwirkung wird sie ja aber kaum haben, oder



Doch, Tim fährt sie in einem Cruiser. Getuned mit Birdy Front Elastomer. Federt damit super. Darum suche ich ja auch noch eine. Mist, Bedarf geweckt....

Gruß Pete


----------



## doctor worm (24. März 2005)

robocop schrieb:
			
		

> wollt schon immer sowas bauen und hab hier im forum viele schöne anregungen gefunden
> es sind zwar keine edelteile verbaut
> es ist aber trotzdem leicht 9,1 kg und schnell



Nicht schlecht,
aber das mit der Position des Sattels würd ich nochmal überdenken!
Und die Übersetzung ist für ein Strassensinglespeeder schon ein wenig "hm wie soll ich sagen" tuntig  (Was wird das sein 33/16)
Gruß


----------



## robocop (24. März 2005)

also was paßt den mit der position des sattels nicht
keine ahnung was du meinst
die übersetzung hast du haargenau richtig geschätzt
ist 33-16
ist ja nur für den anfang, hab auch noch ein 14er


----------



## smog (24. März 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (25. März 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Hi auch, Mr.T.
> Suche ebenfalls genau diese Gabel, schon ewig. Herstellerangabe oder Bezugsadresse wäre gut!
> 
> Gruß Pete
> ...



Ja danke erstmal für die Blumen  
Die Gabel wurde ja schn "enttarnt"! War ein ebay-Schnäppchen für 30,-! Dann ist sie ewig bei mir rumgestanden und ich wusste nicht so recht! Da ist mir der Rahmen unter die Finger gekommen und im meinem Kopf hat sich ein hübsches Bild ergeben, was unbedingt umgesetzt werden musste: voila!
Greez!
T:


----------



## doctor worm (25. März 2005)

@robocop
Also wenns dir passt dann ist ja alles ok, aber für gewöhnlich fährt man so nen Sattel parallel zum Untergrund, vorausgesetzt der ist wiederum parallel zum Erdmittelpunkt!
Egal, jeder so wie ers mag!
Aber rutscht man so nicht ständig in Richtung Oberrohr und läuft somit Gefahr sich irgendwann mal beim Freihändigfahren mächtig die Klöten zu prellen?   
Gruß
Dr. Worm


----------



## gimp (25. März 2005)

...ob mir das gefällt?    Jedenfalls scheinen verstellbare Ausfaller das Ding des Jahres zu sein (ich persönlich finde EBB nach wie vor die eleganteste Lösung).


----------



## roesli (26. März 2005)

gimp schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob mir das gefällt?    Jedenfalls scheinen verstellbare Ausfaller das Ding des Jahres zu sein (ich persönlich finde EBB nach wie vor die eleganteste Lösung).



Also ich weiss nich....

S-Bend Hinterbau  
integriertes Steuerlager  
Sitzposition   

Bei dem Bike sind für mich die Ausfaller noch der kleinste Teil des Problems


----------



## Greasy Pete (26. März 2005)

gimp schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob mir das gefällt?    Jedenfalls scheinen verstellbare Ausfaller das Ding des Jahres zu sein (ich persönlich finde EBB nach wie vor die eleganteste Lösung).


Ich frag mich auch, wozu die "tiefergelegte Kettenstrebe" bei einem Singlespeeder gut sein  soll ?  Die Kette ist ehh stramm und kann nicht schlagen. Und jetzt ist die Optik versaut, da die Kettenstrebe fast das untere Kettentrum berührt. Bahh...

Naja, verstellbare Ausfaller machen es den Herstellern (ala kona) leicht, einen Rahmen als SSsp und CC-Schalter anzubieten. Geld sparen. Darum auch bestimmt die "Tieferlegung".

Mit Alu und Integriertem könnte ich leben, wenns denn leicht und steif ist.

Fazit: Ein schnell zusammengewankter Rahmen, nicht wirklich konsequent zu Ende gedacht , um schnell noch ein paar Marktanteile einzusacken.

Gimp, mit Deinen "alten Brodies" bist Du in jeder Hinsicht besser unterwegs   

Gruß Pete


----------



## gimp (28. März 2005)

@roesli
...stimmt, die Sitzposition sieht aus wie bei einem Herkules (...oder schrieb es sich Hercules?) Alabama, wo man sich die Knie am Lenker ramponiert hat.....


Zu den Ausfallenden Komma verstellbar:

Die sicher schon bekannte Prototypen-Version von on-one (die mir aber einiges besser gefällt).


----------



## b.olaf (29. März 2005)

Ich weiß, ich werde wahrscheinlich gesteinigt, wage es aber trotzdem.
Hier mein SS.


----------



## Greasy Pete (29. März 2005)

b.olaf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, ich werde wahrscheinlich gesteinigt, wage es aber trotzdem.
> Hier mein SS.



Nee, sehr schönes Rad. Ich fand die blau gelbe Teamlackierung von Cannondale immer die schönste Farbe an den Rädern. Gelber oder blauer Sattel noch?

Viel Spass damit,

Gruß Pete


----------



## der alte ron (29. März 2005)

Also von mir nicht !
Cooles teil . Ich finde das fahrverhalten der "F"- hardtails mit fatty genial und hatte selbst viele jahre eins .
Als sispeed sicher nicht schlechter zu fahren !

Gratulation

Den sattel finde ich nur farblich nicht so den brüller und die blauen griffe sind vieleicht das gewisse etwas was den farbeimer zum überlaufen bringt .
Geschmakssache .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (29. März 2005)

gimp schrieb:
			
		

> @roesli
> ...stimmt, die Sitzposition sieht aus wie bei einem Herkules (...oder schrieb es sich Hercules?) Alabama, wo man sich die Knie am Lenker ramponiert hat.....
> 
> 
> ...



Aber warum haben die Jungs die Bremssattelaufnahme nicht zusammen mit den Ausfallenden aus einem Stück gemacht, sodass man beim Kettenspannen nicht noch extra den Bremse justieren muss ?   

Das verstehe wer will...

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## macgyver (30. März 2005)

Hier mal einige Bilder, die beweisen, dass SSP nicht nur für heimische Wälder geeignet sind.


----------



## lelebebbel (30. März 2005)

omg 

die 80er jahre haben angerufen, sie wollen ihren teppich wiederhaben!   


sehr geile fotos! und der rahmenwärmer (sowie die mützen) haben ja mal stil ohne ende.
sicher, dass die bilder in diesem jahrzehnt gemacht wurden?


----------



## macgyver (30. März 2005)

Mein Kumpan und ich im März 2005. der Rahmenwärmer war bei diesen Temperaturen aber auch nötig, das andere Rad hat bitterlich gefroren.


----------



## der alte ron (30. März 2005)

Schöne bilder .
Ich war auch mal 4 tage in Paris mit dem mountainbike unterwegs .
Geniales erlebnis ! Es war allerdings sommer !
Ich kenne keine bessere möglichkeit eine stadt zu entdecken .


----------



## b.olaf (30. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Den sattel finde ich nur farblich nicht so den brüller und die blauen griffe sind vieleicht das gewisse etwas was den farbeimer zum überlaufen bringt .
> Geschmakssache .



Für den Sattel hab ich schon Ersatz, ein gebrauchter blauer Flite.
Bei den Griffen ist mir die Optik eigentlich egal. Sind gute alte Oury Grips und die sind einfach nur genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (30. März 2005)

macgyver schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal einige Bilder, die beweisen, dass SSP nicht nur für heimische Wälder geeignet sind.



Hey, die Prager Strasse ist aber in Dresden, nicht in Paris  .


----------



## TortureKing (3. April 2005)

Mein momentan absolutes Sahnestückchen ..... von:











mit dem Namen






:LOVE: 






Das ist im Moment mein absolutes Lieblingsbike .... sehr feine Details wie abschraubbare Cantihalter, verschiebbare Ausfaller .... Stahl .... sehr agil aber trotzdem ruhig und steif ..... ein absoluter Traum .... und das alles für relativ wenig Geld.


Stückliste:

Rahmen:.............Voodoo Wanga
Steuersatz:.........King
Gabel:................Surly Instigator
Lenker:..............Salsa Pro Moto 11°
Vorbau:..............Salsa CroMo
Bremsen:............Formula Extreme
Kurbel:..............Ritchey Pro
Innenlager:........Ritchey Pro
Kette:...............Wippermann
Ritzel:...............ACS
Sattelstütze:......Salsa
Sattel:...............Flite (was sonst)
Sattelklemme:....Salsa
Felgen:.............Salsa GORDO 
Naben :............Surly
Reifen:.............Fat Alber 2,3
Schnellspanner:..Salsa Flip Offs



Detailfotos liefere ich noch nach ....


----------



## TortureKing (3. April 2005)

und dann war da ja noch, die "Braut" :






Stückliste:

Rahmen:.............Surly 1x1
Steuersatz:.........Ritchey 
Gabel:................Surly 1x1r
Lenker:..............Salsa Pro Moto 5°
Vorbau:..............Salsa 
Bremsen:............Formula Oro
Kurbel:..............Ritchey Pro
Innenlager:........Ritchey Pro
Kette:...............Wippermann
Ritzel:...............ACS
Sattelstütze:......Salsa
Sattel:............... SDG Bel Air
Sattelklemme:....Salsa
Felgen:.............Salsa Delgado
Naben :............Surly 1x1
Reifen:.............Ritchey 2,3
Schnellspanner:..Salsa Flip Offs









und dann noch beide zusammen:


----------



## itz (4. April 2005)

TK lass sie sich paaren und ich würde direkt ein Kind nehmen 

Ausserdem solltest du noch eins dieser Porno-Chrom-Windrädchen an des Wangas Steuerzentrale friemeln  

Cheers Chris


----------



## VmaxJunkie (4. April 2005)

Hey Torture - nich schlecht.   

Auch nebenbei sehr würdig für das Anderthalbtausendste Posting in diesem Thread...


----------



## Baxx (7. April 2005)

Mein starres Luder für die Stadt  . Zusammengebaut aus alten Teilen vom MTB, Schnäppchen von Ebay und einigen Neuteilen.



 

 

 



Die hintere Bremsleitung wird noch etwas stilvoller verlegt und ein DX Ritzel ist auch bestellt.


----------



## immerletzter (7. April 2005)

Highlights:

Frame: 1995 Univega
Bar: 1992 ANSWER 
Pedal: 1995 XTR
Gear: 42:17 / (2,47)


----------



## 855 (8. April 2005)

noch eins aus doppel-D, dürfte hier bekannt sein und rollt nun wieder:





den rest gibt´s "drüben", wir sehen uns...

855


----------



## immerletzter (8. April 2005)

52:17


----------



## whoa (8. April 2005)

immerletzter schrieb:
			
		

> Highlights:
> Pedal: 1995 XTR


SPD_737 := "1993 Deore XT";


@ 855
wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greasy Pete (8. April 2005)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> noch eins aus doppel-D, dürfte hier bekannt sein und rollt nun wieder:



So sehr ich FOX mag, mir persönlich gefällt die Gabel in dem Rad einfach nicht.

Fährst Du die Stütze wirklich so weit draussen oder hast Du die nur für das Bild noch nicht richtig eingestellt? Wenn ersteres zutrifft, kommt mir das Rad etwas zu klein vor, MTB´s mit so weit rausgezogener Stütze haben meist ein stark abfallendes Oberrohr (kanadische Geometrie) oder sind Fullies. Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch total......

So, genug gemeckert, das Rad ist ansonsten immer noch genauso schön wie als ich es zum ersten mal in Echt sah   Viel Spass damit !

Gruß Pete


----------



## immerletzter (8. April 2005)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> SPD_737 := "1993 Deore XT"



Habe sie aber defintiv 1995 bei Rose und zwar nicht im Ausverkauf erstanden. Aber noch besser! Da strahlt das Glanzlicht ja noch ein paar Lux pro Jahr heller.


----------



## Horst Link (9. April 2005)

@855: Ist ja bunt wie Lumpi. Was sind denn das für steilische Griffe? Muss ich ins BL?

So jetzt noch nen feiner Beitrag aus der Kategorie 'Unverdiente Prügelknaben'


----------



## immerletzter (9. April 2005)

Verstehe bis heute nicht warum die auf der BAhn noch mir den alten Steuersätzen und Stahlgabel rumkutschen.


----------



## lelebebbel (9. April 2005)

tun sie nicht, oder nicht MEHR...
das cdale da ist von 1993 (bildURL)

zum teil ist das auch alles vom reglement geregelt, z.b. bei keirin. wobei da das cannondale auch aus anderen gründen verboten wäre.

aber gewindeSTAHLgabeln und schaftvorbauten sehen nunmal einfach geiler aus als dieser neumodische aheadschnickschnack 

edit: hier eine moderne bahnmaschine:


----------



## immerletzter (9. April 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> aber gewindeSTAHLgabeln und schaftvorbauten sehen nunmal einfach geiler aus als dieser neumodische aheadschnickschnack



... mag alles sein und stimme dir zum Teil sogar zu, aber vom gesichtspunkt eines studenten der fahrzeugtechnik/maschinenbau bringen die neuerungen schon etliche vorteile mit sich. allein stahl hat ein gutmütigeres bruchverhalten als aluminium ...


----------



## lelebebbel (10. April 2005)

und aus der sicht eines maschinenbaustudenten muss ich dir zwar recht geben, aber aus der praxis eines radfahrers weiss ich auch: ein steifer ahead vorbau an einem modernen leichten alu-rennradrahmen macht mich kein bisschen schneller, also verbau ich lieber das was besser aussieht


----------



## Horst Link (10. April 2005)

immerletzter schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe bis heute nicht warum die auf der BAhn noch mir den alten Steuersätzen und Stahlgabel rumkutschen.



Muss Mann wohl nicht Design studiert haben, um festzustellen, welches Bahnrad jetzt besser aussieht, oder?

Zumal der Nitto Track Vorbau dem Aluvorbau in Sachen Steifigkeit ebenbürtig sein sollte. Besonders fein sind aber Suntour Superbe Track Naben


----------



## dirtsurfer (11. April 2005)

meins:

legnano, ca. 1958
kurbeln, kettenblatt, pedalen, vorbau, steuersatz sind original
rest ist neu, viel ebay.










mehr http://www.nicobaumgartner.ch/gallery/bikes-and-stuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (11. April 2005)

Sehr sehr schön! Ich würde nurnoch die Griffe und die Körbchen ändern.

Keili


----------



## der alte ron (12. April 2005)

Endlich wieder jemand der mutig genug ist alte rahmen mit modernen und alten teilen zu mixen !
Sehr schön geworden !

Keili hat aber recht  .

Viel spass !


----------



## hügelflitzer (12. April 2005)

Schickes Rad. Mit dem würde ich auch mal gerne durch die Stadt flitzen.... 
Die Pedalhaken müssen auf jeden Fall weg.    
Um dem Rad den letzten Schliff zu geben: Reifen so auf der Felge verdrehen, daß das Label genau auf Höhe des Ventils sitzt. Perfekt!!! 

Viel Spaß damit !!   
Dirk


----------



## dirtsurfer (12. April 2005)

danke danke..

ohne die pedalschlaufen komm ich nicht nach hause, ist schon so sehr hart hier rauf. auf klick steh ich weniger, bleib ich also wohl bei den schlaufen.

was ist an den lenkergriffen nicht gut, bzw. was würdet ihr ändern? endzapfen hab ich noch keinen der reinpasst, der lenker hat eine wandstärke von ca. 2mm

beim pneu werd ich noch den dicken filzstifft zur hand nehmen, mach ich sonst eigentlich immer, aber da hab ich' sirgendwie vergessen, warum auch immer.


freut mich dass es euch gefällt, sollte mal low budget werden, und ist dann wie ihr seht anders rausgekommen, den rahmen hab ich von hand abgeschliffen und mit der dose neu gespritzt, würd ich auch kein zweites mal machen.


----------



## der alte ron (12. April 2005)

Nein , nein ! Körbchen sind schon zu was gut , aber ich würde versuchen noch irgendwo welche aus metall in siber zu finden . Frag doch mal im classik basar nach .
Als griffe würde ich entweder normales lenkerband nehmen und auf grifflänge wickeln oder die odi , die sind auch total schön .
Aber ist alles sicherlich geschmackssache und macht dein schönes rad auf alle fälle nicht schlechter !

Als endstopfen fallen mir als luxusversion die syntace alu ein ,... oder hope hat glaub ich auch so geniale teile , die sehen sogar noch schärfer aus !! 

nikolay


----------



## dirtsurfer (12. April 2005)

ich hab glaub sogar noch körbchen aus metall, fand die aber nicht so toll..

ja, hope hat ganz edle endzapfen, sind aber bisschen teuer. odi ist cool, aber leider auch nicht gerade gratis, ich lass mal die gekürzten ritcheys, wenn ich was anderes finde mach ichs drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (12. April 2005)

Leute ich hab hier : http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=42488&page=1&pp=15 was geiles gefunden . Haben bestimmt schon ein paar von euch gesehen .
Ein kleiner vorgeschmack ------->


----------



## Mr.T (18. April 2005)

Soo hier mal ein Teil, das hier in der Galerie nicht fehlen darf. Meiner Meinung nach das erste SSP Umbaukit für die härtere Gangart, das was taugt!
Natürlich wie alles Gute nicht im Handel erhältlich, sondern selbst gebaut!




Zu bewerten wie alles andere in meiner Galerie!


----------



## roesli (18. April 2005)

Ahhh...   

Das sieht doch mal spannend aus! Erzählst Du uns etwas mehr über die Technik? 

Schraubkranznabe oder BMX-Nabe oder sowas?

Wie hast Du da das Ritzel zwischenrein gekriegt?


Eine schöne Lösung!


----------



## Baxx (18. April 2005)

Sieht gut aus, hab ich aber schonmal bei einem gewissen mipmip gesehen  . Ich schätze mal das sind "einfach" "überdimensionierte Spacer", oder?


----------



## T.V. (19. April 2005)

Moin,

nachdem hier eher schnelle Geräte vertreten sind jetzt mal was gemütliches für die Stadt   
Achja, ist eigentlich kein echter SSer. Die HR-Nabe ist eine Torpedo Automatic aus den 70´ern, also 2 Gänge   

Grüße


----------



## asco1 (19. April 2005)

NICE NICE - hinten Electra Fatty-O?


----------



## T.V. (19. April 2005)

"NICE NICE - hinten Electra Fatty-O?"

Jo, so siehts aus. Soll ja komfortabel sein


----------



## asco1 (19. April 2005)

T.V. schrieb:
			
		

> "NICE NICE - hinten Electra Fatty-O?"
> 
> Jo, so siehts aus. Soll ja komfortabel sein



Yes ya! Ich fahre die auch - an VA und HA - aber als WhiteWalls. Die sind m.E. momentan die Besten Cruiserreifen auf'm Markt. Aber ich werde schon wieder OffTopic. 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## Mr.T (19. April 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus, hab ich aber schonmal bei einem gewissen mipmip gesehen  . Ich schätze mal das sind "einfach" "überdimensionierte Spacer", oder?



OK Du hast recht- im Prinzip sind es nur zwei große Spacer zwischen denen ein DX Ritzel geklemmt wird- Nabe ist eine normale Shimano deore! Im Anhang die TZ! Zu beachten ist der kleine zusätzliche etwas eingerückte "Anschlag" am linken ende des linken Teiles! Dieser ist dazu da um den hässlichen Übergang zwischen Nabenkörper und Freilauf zu verdecken, natürlich so genau, dass nichts schleift!
Noch Fragen?
T:


----------



## roesli (19. April 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> ...- Nabe ist eine normale Shimano deore! ....
> Noch Fragen?




Geschraubte Deore-Naben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (19. April 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> OK Du hast recht- im Prinzip sind es nur zwei große Spacer zwischen denen ein DX Ritzel geklemmt wird- Nabe ist eine normale Shimano deore! Im Anhang die TZ!



Ok, so aus einem bzw. zwei Stücken ist das schon ziemlich elegant  .



			
				roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Geschraubte Deore-Naben?



Da ist nix geschraubt.


----------



## Pilatus (19. April 2005)

Man kann bei allen Shimanonaben eine Schraubachse nahrüsten. kostet ca gar nix...
Und sie ist doch geschraubt


----------



## PHR3AK (20. April 2005)

dachte poste jezt auch mal meinen fixi. hat mir am sontag so treu gedient. und alle die sich über zwei bremsen lustig machen, ist beim triathlon pflicht.


----------



## lelebebbel (22. April 2005)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> fixi  beim triathlon



 
"If God invented the Marathon to prevent people from doing anything even more stupid, the Triathlon must have taken him completely by surprise"

RESPEKT!!!


----------



## racing-ralf (22. April 2005)

... es ist ein Eingangrad.

Guckst Du hier: Indian Eagle.

Cheers,
Ralf


----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2005)

racing-ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... es ist ein Eingangrad.
> 
> Guckst Du hier: Indian Eagle.
> 
> ...



Schön! Falls du den Katalog nicht hast, hier die Seite dazu:






Großeformat gibt´s hier, will ich aber nicht Modem-Usern zumuten:

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Indian-93-03.JPG


----------



## 855 (25. April 2005)

kleines update:
-neuer lenker
-neue reifen
-stütze gerade
-ca. 500g leichter
-mehr dreck





bin schon wieder weg,
viel spaß noch!

855


----------



## Holgi (25. April 2005)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> kleines update:
> -neuer lenker
> -neue reifen
> -stütze gerade
> ...



escht schick, besonders die Kurbel ist genau die, die mir für meinen ssp noch vorschwebte


----------



## 855 (25. April 2005)

.
.
.
11. Du sollst nicht mit bild zitieren!

855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (26. April 2005)

racing-ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... es ist ein Eingangrad.
> 
> Guckst Du hier: Indian Eagle.
> 
> ...



Hey Renn-Rallef,

hast ja ganz schöne Erdbewegungen in deinem Garten mit dem Teil vorgenommen!
 

Ciao, musse gehe, rufte die Lago!

Pitt


----------



## Martin M (26. April 2005)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> -neue reifen
> ...


Endlich mal jemand, der Reifen vernünftig montieren kann.

Sehr chic, das Rad in seiner jetzigen Ausstattung!


----------



## der alte ron (26. April 2005)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> -ca. 500g leichter ...
> 
> -bin schon wieder weg,
> viel spaß noch!
> ...


 
Hey , hiergeblieben !
Was wiegt den das schmuckstück im ganzen ? Etwas unter 9 kilo , oder ?


----------



## J-CooP (26. April 2005)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> kleines update:
> .
> .
> .
> .


Beim Anblick der Kurbel rutscht mir jedesmal die vor Erregung Schweißnasse Hand von der Maus. Aber auch der Rest gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## 855 (26. April 2005)

danke für die blumen!
ich habe keine ahnung was der hobel wiegt und es ist mir zugegebenermaßen auch völlig wurscht! die neuen reifen mussten eh sein, die alten waren steinalt und haben mich schon 2002 über die alpen getragen, die nokian NBX 2.2 sind dick (aber nicht zu dick für die felgen), leicht, rollen gut, sind griffig auch bei nässe und haben für meinen einsatzzweck genug profil
der lenker kam rein weil er schwarz ist  ok, leicht ist er auch, ist nen race face next
ansonsten müssen die teile leicht UND haltbar sein, der rahmen wiegt wohl ca. 2kg, guter wert für stahl in der größe, laufräder vorn 517, hinten 618 36 loch, den rest seht ihr selbst...
keine kabelstopper, flaschenhalterösen, tacho, licht, schutzbleche, klingel, hörnchen, schaltung, pulsmesser, powerbar am lenker, satteltaschen, wasweißichmehrfälltmirgeradenichtein...DAS spart gewicht!  

wenn ich lust habe wiege ich es mal, 855


----------



## 855 (26. April 2005)

heya J-CooP,
bei der kurbel muss einiges passen:
-du musst erstmal eine bekommen  
-es gab blätter mit speziellem lochkreis von 46-50, wenn du glück hast erwischst du ein 46er
-der rahmen sollte auch dem 46er genug luft lassen, heutzutage eher selten
-hinten sollte ne kassettennabe ihren dienst tun, es gibt KEINE ss-nabe die diese kettenlinie sauber hinbekommt

falls jemand interesse hat, ich habe hier noch den speziellen DH spider und ein 50er DH blatt für eben diese 950er kurbel abzugeben...

855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing-ralf (26. April 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Schön! Falls du den Katalog nicht hast, hier die Seite dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Kingmoe

Danke dafür! Hatte ich noch nicht, weil ich bisher noch garnix über Indian habe, obwohl ich schon einige Male (unter anderem Account) danach suchte/fragte.
Sagt Deine umfangreiche Sammlung auch was über das Navajo - bisher mein Erstrad sozusagen?
Und: Verstehe ich das richtig: Es wurde zum Eagle eine Federgabel angeboten? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das ausgeht.

Cheers,
Ralf

+++ Suche weitere Indian Rahmen (oder Räder) 16"-20" +++


----------



## Don Basso (26. April 2005)

racing-ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kingmoe
> 
> Danke dafür! Hatte ich noch nicht, weil ich bisher noch garnix über Indian habe, obwohl ich schon einige Male (unter anderem Account) danach suchte/fragte.
> Sagt Deine umfangreiche Sammlung auch was über das Navajo - bisher mein Erstrad sozusagen?
> ...




Hallo Ralf,
soweit ich weiß wurden Indian-Fahrräder nur kurz unter diesem Label vertrieben, nach einigen Streitigkeiten mit dem Namensrechte-Inhaber der Motorradmarke Indian wurde dann Independent daraus (mit dem gleichen Font). Vielleicht solltest Du mal im Classic-Forum danach fragen, da wirst Du sicher geholfen. 

der Don


----------



## gruenbaer (26. April 2005)

racing-ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das richtig: Es wurde zum Eagle eine Federgabel angeboten? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das ausgeht.
> [/COLOR]



ich hab zwar "nur" das independent gelabelte eagle (truetemper ox3 oversized statt tange prestige ultralite, taiwan-made und - leider - ohne gegenhalter) aber fedelgabel? das geht gaaaaaaar nicht!
395mm starr - alles andere ist barbarei 

grüße,
dirk


----------



## kingmoe (26. April 2005)

racing-ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kingmoe
> 
> Danke dafür! Hatte ich noch nicht, weil ich bisher noch garnix über Indian habe, obwohl ich schon einige Male (unter anderem Account) danach suchte/fragte.
> Sagt Deine umfangreiche Sammlung auch was über das Navajo - bisher mein Erstrad sozusagen?



Übers Navajo habe ich leider nichts... Der Don hat übrigens Recht, wegen den Namensrechten wurde aus Indian Independent.


----------



## brodie (26. April 2005)

gimp schrieb:
			
		

> @D-MAN:  .....no way
> 
> Den Rahmen hab ich vor allem deshalb gekauft, weil er mit der Gabel zu haben war...
> 
> ...


----------



## brodie (26. April 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du wüsstest wie viele Brodies der Gimp rumstehen hat... wir könnten den Frankenstein zupflastern mit den "Brötchen"
> 
> Gruß, bis dann mal (kommt dann noch ein Kona mit),
> 
> Peter



Sind doch nur 2,5.
Naja, die werden wenigstens gefahren


----------



## 50189K (28. April 2005)




----------



## storcky (29. April 2005)

....mein absoluter traum

für mich als bekennender weightweenie is dieses "eisen" der hammer...
6,646kg!!!

...aber nich meine...


----------



## roesli (30. April 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

>



Mhm... 

Also, ich hätt gern ein Foto von Fahrerin, während Sie dieses Foto aufnimmt


----------



## 50189K (1. Mai 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm...
> 
> Also, ich hätt gern ein Foto von Fahrerin, während Sie dieses Foto aufnimmt


kurz aufgehört zu treten, Kamera nach hintenunten gehalten, Auslöser gedrückt und dann das Ergebnis auf dem Display angeschaut und gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (3. Mai 2005)

Endlich , mein mountain speeder !
So aufgebaut , wie ich ihn letzten sonntag über die ronda picola getrieben hab .
Fürs touren kommen wieder vernünftige reifen drauf (hot s) ein kürzerer vorbau und riser .
Bei der sitzposition bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher , deshalb sind gabelschaft und bremsleitung noch zu kürzen !
Das am unterrohr ist eine zugverlegung für speedhub ... man weiss ja nie ...irgendwann wacht man auf und ist alt  .
Für mich ultimatives fahrverhalten : wendig und sehr direktes einlenken - ein verspieltes bike ,  macht einfach spass . Trotz des langen rahmens und der langen pace .

OK , nicht der typische sisp- aufbau aber den wird es hoffentlich auch nie geben .

Bilder :





und






 , ich finde dieses rad einfach schön  .

gruß , nikolay


----------



## gerolf (3. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich finde dieses rad einfach schön  .



Ich auch. Viel Spaß!

Gerolf


----------



## IPC -SIR- (3. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> , ich finde dieses rad einfach schön  .
> 
> gruß , nikolay



  ich auch ! (bis auf die LX Kurbel, die ich ein bisschen zu globig finde, obwohl sie sicher funktionel top ist)

SIR


----------



## Keili (3. Mai 2005)

Einfach wunderbar! Die Farbkombi rockt gewaltig!


Keili


----------



## Pilatus (3. Mai 2005)

Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## J-CooP (3. Mai 2005)

Sehr geil!

Gewicht dürfte vermutlich bei knapp 9kg liegen, oder?

Ist das linke Ausfallende auch schon für Rohloff vorbereitet, oder gibts das auch ohne Drehmomentaufnahme?

Und laß dir blos nicht erzählen so ein Rad gäbe es schon mal


----------



## der alte ron (3. Mai 2005)

Hi , danke !
Die kiste wiegt so wie mit den schweren laufrädern (etwas über 2kg)und 123-er LX innenlager 9,2kg . Lx wird noch morgen gegen die kürzere xt-achse getauscht .
Bei den laufrädern überleg ich mir was im winter .
Hängt von ab ob es ein sisp bleibt oder zur rohloff mutiert und ich mir dann ein extra sisp aufbaue . 
Bisher taugt es mir ohne schaltung sehr gut in den alpen .
Meine erfahrungen belaufen sich aber erst auf zwei ausfahrten und ein marathon - deswegen piano , es ist noch zu früh große töne zu spucken !

Bei der kurbel , hab ich erstmal etwas günstiges genommen , weil ich noch keine konkrete idee hatte welche ich nehmen soll und auch auf die kostenbremse drücken wollte , aber es ist ja gott sei dank die schwarze version .

Und ja , das ausfallende ist für rohloff . Überhaupt ist das der ganz normale rohloffrahmen , nur in wunschfarbe und als sispeed aufgebaut .

ciao


----------



## Coffee (3. Mai 2005)

hey ron ;-)

jetzt ist es da und fertig   und den ersten marathon auch shcon gefahren. meinen Glückwunsch. farbe find ich cool, mal was ganz anderes udn auch sonst gefällt es mir. bis eben auch auf die LX kurbeln, da gehört was edleres dran ;-) aber ich vermute das kommt von selbst irgendwann. wichtig ist erstmal, das es fährt.

viel spaß

grüße coffee

P.S. muste halt doch mal ins frankenland für ne gemeinschaftsausfahrt kommen.


----------



## Menis (3. Mai 2005)

@ron: super rad! wirklich klasse - da kommt richtig "haben-wollen"-stimmung auf ;-)

bis bald... menis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (3. Mai 2005)

das kettenblatt ist zwar unverschaemt klein  aber mit dem vorbau sieht das ding aus wie ne rakete. brandgefaehrlich  
sehr schoen.

rb


----------



## selecta gold (3. Mai 2005)

ein traum vorallem die farbkombi
aber du hast ja ein auge für was feines - haste ja schon mit deinem cyclo crosser bewiesen.

darf man den farbton erfahren?


----------



## der alte ron (3. Mai 2005)

> ... das kettenblatt ist zwar unverschaemt klein  ...


 
Wegen der bodenfreiheit natürlich  ... , nein ich wuchte einfach nicht gern und letzten sonntag wäre das bei 1200hm ziemlich viel gewuchte gewesen .
Oder andersrum , ich probier noch rum aber "schlimmer" als 2:1 werde ich hier in den bergen warscheinlich nie auflegen .
Für alles andere hab ich ja den crosser und seit ich letzten sammstag in Riva auf einem gewissen heldenrad eine kleine runde gedreht habe vieleicht auch ... 


@Selecta , es ist RAL 5024 .

@coffee , gern !


----------



## Schlammpaddler (4. Mai 2005)

@ron:
dein Rad ist der mittlerweile dritte Sispeeder in meiner privaten Festplattengalerie. 
Ich mache mir so langsam sorgen.  


Martin


----------



## peppaman (4. Mai 2005)

Wow, schönes Teil.

Finde die dicke LX-Kurbel passt wunderbar zu so einem dicken AluRahmen.
Der filigrane Syntace-Vorbau hat ja schon ewas Mühe den Proportionen des Rahmens zu folgen.




			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Für alles andere hab ich ja den crosser und seit ich letzten sammstag in Riva auf einem gewissen heldenrad eine kleine runde gedreht habe vieleicht auch ...


  
Haaa wie geil!!
Filigrane Sachen kannst Du ja dann hier dran bauen.


----------



## der alte ron (4. Mai 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Finde die dicke LX-Kurbel passt wunderbar zu so einem dicken AluRahmen...


 
In natura stören die wirklich nicht so sehr . Und so etwas wie die tune passt einfach nicht an so einen rahmen in größe 52 . Bei Coffee ist das eine ganz andere sache .
Ich dachte evtl. an roox , wird nicht so oft verbaut und hat etwas filigranes ohne dürr an dicken rädern auszusehen .
RaceFace verbaut mitlerweile fast schon jeder 2. in forum .
Die FRM wie bei mip mip ist abartig teuer .
Oder die stylo team ... keine ahnung , für anregungen an schwarzen , schönen kurbeln bin  ich dankbar .

Es macht mich schon fast verlegen wie gut mein neuer speeder ankommt , und freuen tut es mich natürlich auch .

Beim mara bin ich ein stück mit einem engländer gefahren der ein giftgrünes fat chance sisp mit silbernen anbauteilen fuhr - das war erstmal ein schickes teil   .
Und das pinkfarbene surly von "der tut nix" kommt auch absolut hammermäßig rüber !
Mit dem sind wir am vortag ein stück der auffahrt abgefahren.
Ach es gibt so viele schöne sächelchen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (4. Mai 2005)

Wie wäre es dennn, wenn du die Kurbeln auch blau pulvern lassen würdest. Den Spider am besten schwarz lassen. Könnte ich mir super vorstellen.
Ansonsten wie wärs mit ner Ritchey? Die finde ich auch recht schön und sie hat ne mittlere Größe.

Keili


----------



## mete (4. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> In natura stören die wirklich nicht so sehr . Und so etwas wie die tune passt einfach nicht an so einen rahmen in größe 52 . Bei Coffee ist das eine ganz andere sache .
> Ich dachte evtl. an roox , wird nicht so oft verbaut und hat etwas filigranes ohne dürr an dicken rädern auszusehen .
> RaceFace verbaut mitlerweile fast schon jeder 2. in forum .
> Die FRM wie bei mip mip ist abartig teuer .
> ...



Ja, ist wirklich sehr lecker geworden, evtl. wären die Steinbach Stone was, sind ähnlich den Roox, aber ich finde das finish schöner. BTW wärst Du mal so nett, den Durchmesser der Pace- Gabelrohre zu posten, wollte nämlich mal die Cantischellen evtl. für meine zerstörte AMP ordern, wenn sie passen, Danke!


----------



## armin-m (4. Mai 2005)

Die - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach - schönste Kurbel der Neuzeit ist die
Race Face Next. Und die hat beileibe nicht jeder auch wenns Race Face ist...

In deinem Fall die ganz schwarze drauf und ab geht die Post


----------



## :mr:80%: (6. Mai 2005)

mal was anderes... 

und der dazugehörige link.


----------



## der alte ron (7. Mai 2005)

Schaun  wir mal was O'Grady damit heute abend reisst  .
Mit dieser übersetzung würde ich nicht mal starten können - außer von nem skisprunghügel   !

Heisses teil , keine frage !


----------



## :mr:80%: (7. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Schaun  wir mal was O'Grady damit heute abend reisst  .
> Mit dieser übersetzung würde ich nicht mal starten können - außer von nem skisprunghügel   !
> 
> Heisses teil , keine frage !





...guter ritt, aber hat nicht ganz gereicht. jetzt kommt das gute stück wohl leider ins museum...


----------



## tvaellen (8. Mai 2005)

@ ron
schönes Teil !
Ich weiß es zwar schon länger  , aber hier wurde es einmal mehr bestätigt:  Du hast halt Geschmack ! Und aufgrund der Rohloff Option ist es sogar variabel nutzbar.

Das Fazit kurz und trocken: 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## der alte ron (8. Mai 2005)

@tvaellen , Danke ! Aber ein sisp sieht meistens einfach schön aus - so wie alles , das aufs wesentliche reduziert wurde .
Deshalb halte ich ja ausschau nach einem bahnrad  .

@mr.80% : 





> ...guter ritt, ...


 
Kann man so sagen , bei einer übersetzung von ... war das 4,5:1 ?!
Mein übersetzungs-tool hat gerade ein tempo von über 48km/h bei lediglich 100-er frequenz ausgespuckt !


*Autsch !!!*


----------



## singlestoph (9. Mai 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man so sagen , bei einer übersetzung von ... war das 4,5:1 ?!
> Mein übersetzungs-tool hat gerade ein tempo von über 48km/h bei lediglich 100-er frequenz ausgespuckt !
> *Autsch !!!*




geschwindigkeit des siegers: 51,75km/h 

stoph


----------



## Thomas R. (13. Mai 2005)

Singlespeed - Retro- auch kein MTB - mein leibstes Kind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (13. Mai 2005)

Sehr schön das! Schaut sehr gut erhalten aus auf den Bildern. Pack die doch bitte mal nicht bearbeitet in Fotoalbum.
Fährst du es auch??

Keili


----------



## madbull (13. Mai 2005)

Ich könnte dieses Foto (nicht von mir) stundenlang einfach nur anschauen...    






Jetzt ist es endgültig 110%ig sicher, dass ich die PAUL-Ausfaller nicht lackieren werden...


----------



## Thomas R. (14. Mai 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön das! Schaut sehr gut erhalten aus auf den Bildern. Pack die doch bitte mal nicht bearbeitet in Fotoalbum.
> Fährst du es auch??
> 
> Keili



O.K. Ein Fotoalbum ist erstellt. Erste Bildchen sind hineingebaut.
Zu sehen ist ein Pedersen-"Singlespeed": Dura-Ace Bahnnaben mit
White-Freilaufritzel, PBC Kurbeln, modifizierte Shimano Adamas 600 Bremsen,
etc. 
Es wird gefahren, ist aber gerade frisch gepulvert und "weiterentwickelt".
Wie ich mich kenne, wird es weitere Metamorphosen geben...

Das andere ist ein MIFA Halbrenner von 1936 - sozusagen in der Entwicklung steckengeblieben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gerolf (14. Mai 2005)

Thomas R. schrieb:
			
		

> Das andere ist ein MIFA Halbrenner von 1936 - sozusagen in der Entwicklung steckengeblieben.



Ähm, ich bin mal so frei:






Hast du davon auch ne Totale (mit Lenker    )? Sieht super aus.

Gerolf


----------



## Keili (14. Mai 2005)

Hach.... Dankeschön!

Keili


----------



## Thomas R. (14. Mai 2005)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> 
> Hast du davon auch ne Totale (mit Lenker    )? Sieht super aus.
> ...




Hi, leider hat´s noch keinen passenden Lenker...
Der NSU Lenker war´s jedenfalls nicht. Mal schauen.
Und der Sattel? Ein grüner Brooks B 17 Special liegt bereit...

Ehrlich gesagt, denke ich über eine Veräußerung nach, da es mich letzlich
nach der Bastelei trachtet und nicht nach dem reinen Besitz.
Es sind eh´ schon mehr Räder im Haus, als bewegt werden können.

Gruß Thomas

P.S. Ich kann noch eine Totale -ohne Lenker   - ins Album stellen.


----------



## gerolf (14. Mai 2005)

Thomas R. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, leider hat´s noch keinen passenden Lenker...
> Der NSU Lenker war´s jedenfalls nicht. Mal schauen.



Was hältst du davon?








			
				Thomas R. schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Sattel? Ein grüner Brooks B 17 Special liegt bereit...



   Wobei da auch ein Honey gut dran aussehen würde, denk ich.



			
				Thomas R. schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt, denke ich über eine Veräußerung nach, da es mich letzlich
> nach der Bastelei trachtet und nicht nach dem reinen Besitz.



Zum Glück hab ich das überlesen...

Gerolf


----------



## koni677hippie (14. Mai 2005)

also das ist einfach nur ein Traum!  
Für mich persönlich kann da kein MTB mithalten und eine super Restauration.(ist das Schild vorn noch original??das sieht aus wie Neu)
Hast du mal in alte Kataloge geschaut, welchen Lenker dort dieses Modell hat??
Viele Grüße Koni!


----------



## dertutnix (16. Mai 2005)

schnöde bilder von unterwegs:

samstag:







sonntag:







montag:







keine ahnung was morgen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 855 (19. Mai 2005)

so, auch hier noch mal im außenposten:






 855


----------



## IBK (20. Mai 2005)

soda, hab mein erstes baby fast fertig. für das, dass dies ein absolutes
low-budget projekt ist, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.   
und vor allem isses noch immer ziemlich retro...   

nachdem der lack noch so gut erhalten ist, wage ich mich gar nicht,
den rahmen neu zu pulvern. wär schade drum...

das große kettenblatt ist mittlerweile runter, hab erst noch kurze
schrauben gebraucht. und der sattel wird bald durch einen ordentlichen
ersetzt. und natürlich auch die pedale...














mfg Georg


----------



## PHR3AK (20. Mai 2005)

deluxe   
ist der lenker nen echter oder abgesägt und umgedreht?


----------



## IBK (20. Mai 2005)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> deluxe
> ist der lenker nen echter oder abgesägt und umgedreht?



ein echter "marke eisensäge"  

eben low budget


----------



## cluso (20. Mai 2005)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> so, auch hier noch mal im außenposten:
> 
> 855




Schönes Teil 

Gruß

cluso


----------



## Kokopelli (20. Mai 2005)

Na, dann will ich aber auch noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (20. Mai 2005)

Das Benotto ist wunderschön !!
Gut gemacht !


@Cluso , was treibst du dich eigentlich so auffällig oft hier rum ?! 


nikolay


----------



## PHR3AK (21. Mai 2005)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> ein echter "marke eisensäge"
> 
> eben low budget



denke auch schon länger darüber nach, bin aber irgendwie dann beim geraden gekürzten mtb lenker hängengeblieben


----------



## 50189K (21. Mai 2005)

neben dem StraßenSSP ist nun die Radfamilie ein wenig größer geworden... Kann natürlich nicht mit den guten SSP hier mithalten. Ist halt ein Lowbudgetprojekt.

Stahlrahmen, gemufft, Hinterbau: Monostay






Bei der Testfahrt: 






Übersetzung: 42:23, für mich die richtige. Kette kann nicht so gekürzt werden, das ich ohne Spanner fahren kann. 

Bremsen: vorne Canti, hinten Ubrake


Als letzte Änderung kommen dann irgendwann bessere Reifen und Klickpedalen drauf, nächsten Monat kommt ein anderer Kettenspanner dran.


----------



## m(A)ui (21. Mai 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> neben dem StraßenSSP ist nun die Radfamilie ein wenig größer geworden... Kann natürlich nicht mit den guten SSP hier mithalten. Ist halt ein Lowbudgetprojekt.
> 
> Stahlrahmen, gemufft, Hinterbau: Monostay
> 
> ...





Hey kathrin,
cooles retro-teil!
die gemuffte gabel ist ja geil!!! hast du davon noch ne detailaufnahme?
42:23, das dürfte so ungefähr der übersetzung entsprechen, die ich fahre: 36:19 & 34:18. ist jeweils die übersetzung, die mir die hinterbauläng vorschreibt. ;-)

gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## Olllli (21. Mai 2005)

Mal ein Update von meinem:

Die schlechten Bilder passen sich dem hässlichen Velo an  









Demnächst bessere Bilder. Ich hatte nur das Telefon dabei.

Retro ist nur der Sattel.


Gruß, Olllli

P.S.: Schönes Velo, Kathrin. Die Farbe hat was, finde ich.


----------



## der alte ron (21. Mai 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> neben dem StraßenSSP ist nun die Radfamilie ein wenig größer geworden... Kann natürlich nicht mit den guten SSP hier mithalten. Ist halt ein Lowbudgetprojekt..


 

  Und warum belästigst du uns dann mit so einem Schrott ??!!



Kathrin , das ist ein verdammt cooles Teil !
Mein Glückwunsch !


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Mai 2005)

@ kxxxxxxx der decathlon ist aber richtig hübsch geworden. 

@ koksül sehr schon und endlich mal 'nen passender rahmen 

ciao
flo


----------



## 50189K (21. Mai 2005)

m(A)ui schrieb:
			
		

> die gemuffte gabel ist ja geil!!! hast du davon noch ne detailaufnahme?


nöö, hab ich nicht, kann ich natürlich machen. Was für Detailaufnahmen willst du noch haben? Vom Monostay? Das sieht nämlich noch besser als die Gabel aus  

@ Rest: thx  



Nun die Frage: Flaschenhalter oder nicht? Hätte da noch so 2 Plasteteile, die aus der Zeit stammen könnten. Oder lieber nackt lassen? 



@ Ollllllllllllllllli: die Sitzposition sieht ja gefährlich aus


----------



## Olllli (22. Mai 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ollllllllllllllllli: die Sitzposition sieht ja gefährlich aus



Ich sitz immer so, ich will noch Kinder   

Sieht Schei$$e aus, geht auf die Handgelenke, ist aber für mich bequem.


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## 50189K (22. Mai 2005)

@ m(A)ui:
drauf klicken, dann wirds nen großes Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (22. Mai 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> @ koksül sehr sch*ö*n und endlich mal 'nen passender rahmen
> 
> ciao
> flo



Psssst

Und weil's so einen Spass macht, ihr ein Bild vom erfolgreichen Sturm auf die Löwenburg (455) im Siebengebirge.





Gruß Koko


----------



## gimp (22. Mai 2005)

@koko willkommen im Club....haste auch noch so'n sonderangebot abgegriffen? Cool!


----------



## Kokopelli (22. Mai 2005)

Danke. War aber kein Sonderangebot. Da ich lieber selber bastel habe ich 'nur' auf das Gabel-Rahmen-Kit zurückgegriffen.

Gruß Koko


----------



## rob (23. Mai 2005)

hi koko, schoenes onone haste dir da aufgebaut. solide sache. auch wenn viele meinen die rahmen waeren nicht sehr exklusiv (druff jeschissn), finde ich sie echt schoen. und nette details haben sie auch 




das mifa anno 1936 ist echt ein traum!


greetz, rob


----------



## cluso (23. Mai 2005)

@ alte ron

Tja,

das ist ganz einfach. Im CC-Kunstwerke-Thread (bisher "mein" Galerie-Thread) wird nur noch gelabbert und Standard-Scales werden fast als Kunstwerke hochgejubelt.

[schleim Modus /on]
Da schau ich doch lieber hier rein und schau mir schöne mit Liebe und Sachverstand aufgebaute Bikes an. 
[schleim Modus /off] 

Und wer weiß vielleicht probier "es" auch mal   

Gruß

cluso


----------



## der alte ron (23. Mai 2005)

Cluso , es ist gar nicht so schwer "...sein Glück..." zu finden .
Erinnere dich nur daran , wie radfahren damals als kind so war ...
Ob die Lösung sisp heißt , ist dann völlig egal !

nikolay


----------



## ossanhe (28. Mai 2005)

so, ich muss mal wieder meinen kleinen schatzi herzeigen. ich weiss, er mutiert immer mehr richtung undefinierbare rennsinglespeedkuriergurke, aber was soll's, macht einfach schweinespass, der hobel. ist aber noch nicht fertig ...Das sage ich schon seit 10 jahren.. hähä


----------



## Keili (28. Mai 2005)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich muss mal wieder meinen kleinen schatzi herzeigen. ich weiss, er mutiert immer mehr richtung undefinierbare rennsinglespeedkuriergurke, aber was soll's, macht einfach schweinespass, der hobel. ist aber noch nicht fertig ...Das sage ich schon seit 10 jahren.. hähä




 Was ist das denn für eine Übersetzung???

Keili


----------



## foenfrisur (29. Mai 2005)

jo....das sieht erschreckend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHR3AK (29. Mai 2005)

die ausfaller sehen interessant aus, datails bitte....hab sonen ähnlichen rahmen und will auch endlich mal nen mtb


----------



## derMichi (29. Mai 2005)

Da es hier die meines Wissens meisten Starrgabelfahrer gibt, erlaube ich mir die Dreistigkeit hier noch einen Post bezüglich meiner Frage in der Kaufberatung zu stellen:

Ich bitte also um Eure Mithilfe. Ich habe ein Commencal Vip Nuts 3 und fahre dies derzeit mit ner Marzocchi MX Comp ETA. Gerne würde ich mal auf Starrgabel umspringen und suche eine, die der Pulcro ähnelt. Preislich sollte sie bei maximal 120 EUR liegen und nicht mehr als ca. 1kg auf die Waage bringen. Es wäre schön wenn Sie einen ähnlichen Bau wie der Hinterbau des Commencal aufweist, was bei der Pace RC 31 und der Pulcro gegeben wäre.

Starrgabelfahrer, bitte helft mir!


----------



## PHR3AK (29. Mai 2005)

surly baut eine für knapp 100 in lecker


----------



## nordstadt (29. Mai 2005)

Pics:


----------



## der alte ron (30. Mai 2005)

Starrgabelfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.boneshakersbikes.co.uk/acatalog/2004rc31.jpg[/img]


 


Du hast die einzig mögliche antwort zum Commencal schon selbst gepostet !
Ich würd die Suly Forke da nicht reinbauen !
Und zum Preis einer Pulcro kann man sich auch eine Pace kaufen !
Ich würde lieber noch 2 Monate sparen als mir eine Gabel da reinzuhämern , die fast so viel wie der Rahmen wiegt .
Einziges Argument contra Pace wäre für mich , das man einfach zu schwer ist(>90 kg) und Disc fahren will ! 
Oder sie passt einfach nicht zum Rahmen , was hier aber nicht der Fall ist .
In ebay sind auch ab und an gebrauchte gabeln drin .
Aber Surly , sorry , da kannst du dir gleich eine Kinesis ganz günstig kaufen und sie dir in Rahmenfarbe pulvern .
Also so seh ICH das auf alle Fälle ... und verschiedene Leute , verschiedene Meinungen , ja klar !

nikolay


----------



## PHR3AK (30. Mai 2005)

kinesis baut gerade gabeln? dachte geht nur um diese geraden scheiden....und nach nem baum sind beide kaputt - so denk ich über edel komps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P_eterK (30. Mai 2005)

Hier meins:

28" Trekkingumbau:





Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Quantic (30. Mai 2005)

> kinesis baut gerade gabeln?


nö, die sind sowohl zum Schaft hin gebogen als auch nach vorn.

Kinesis Gabeln sind leicht (700-800g) und vergleichsweise günstig (ca. 100 Euro) Nur optisch sind si eben nix besonderes.

Der Commencal Rahmen schreit ja gerade zu nach einer Pace  

Alternative Switchblade Gabeln gibt es leider kaum, eigentlich nur die Pulcro die zu schwer und zu teuer ist. Es gab zwar früher einige (Syncros, Tange, usw.), die sind aber alle nicht für Federgabelgeometrie geeignet.


Da du mit Disc fahren willst/musst hast du sowieso kaum Auswahlmöglichkeiten, wenn du unter 1000g bleiben willst. Soweit ich weis gibts da nur die Pace und die Kinesis Maxlight wenn man nicht gerade ein Vermögen ausgeben möchte. Ich lasse mich auch gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## der alte ron (30. Mai 2005)

Ich meinte auch die ganz normalen Kinesis !
Finde ich nicht hässlicher oder schöner als die Surly , aber eben leichter !
Kinesis hatte in Friedrichsahafen am Stand zwar 2 gerade Gabeln a la Pace , eine mit Carbon und eine mit Alublades , aber die scheinen es (noch?) nicht in die Produktion geschafft zu haben !

nikolay


----------



## Greasy Pete (30. Mai 2005)

nordstadt schrieb:
			
		

> Pics:



Mein höchstes Lob: SEHR SEXUELL !!

Das nenn ich mal "Eloxalsatire"   

Gruß Greaser


----------



## nordstadt (30. Mai 2005)

Danke!


----------



## macgyver (30. Mai 2005)

Hier noch mein städtischer Fixstern, ein Colnago mit Anbauteilen, für die mich Ernesto glatt verprügeln würde.  
Eine vordere Deore-Disc-Nabe mit langer 11mm-Schraubachse, Dura-Ace-Konen und einem 18er DX-Ritzel. VR-Nabe, VR-Bremse, Kurbel, 52er Kettenblatt sind Dura Ace von 1978. Sattelstütze ist eine polierte Cannondale Competition, auf der noch ein Codasattel sitzen darf. Dann noch ein abgesägter Cinelli Giro d'Italia Lenker und ein Bremsgriff vom DDR-Klapprad


----------



## mete (3. Juni 2005)

Eine kleine vorher - nachher Geschichte. Frohen Mutes und mit den XT Shiftern klickernd kam es bei mir an, in der Hoffnung, bei mir ein gutes Zuhause zu finden.






Ich fuhr es gleich mal durch den örtlichen Wald um es zu testen, jung und freudig sprang es dabei durch das Unterholz, klappernd und klickernd mit der Schaltung, es schien sich wohlzufühlen, doch es ahnte nichts von meinem finsteren Plan. Des Nachts, bewaffnet mit einer Ladung Horstrings und meinem Werkzeug- Koffer, wartete ich, bis es selig eingeschlafen war, dann fiel ich darüber her und entriss ihm seine geschaltete Seele, es hatte keine Chance. Alles, was ich ihm von seiner einstigen 24- Gängigen Dekadenz ließ, ist das Schaltwerk und einen Abdruck des Umwerfers. Am nächsten morgen betrachtete es sich von links:






und rechts:






Und wollte sich sofort den nächsten Abhang herunterstürzen. Diesen Wunsch habe ich ihm natürlich sofort erfüllt, mit mir oben drauf, verdammt dazu, ewig als SSP gefahren zu werden, und wenn es nicht gestorben ist, dann tut es das noch heute.


----------



## Keili (3. Juni 2005)

Sehr schön! Aber was um alles in der Welt hast du mit dem Messer vor?


Keili


----------



## mete (4. Juni 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön! Aber was um alles in der Welt hast du mit dem Messer vor?
> 
> 
> Keili



Ooch, so dies und das..., nee, die Ritchey- Griffe waren irgendwie festgegammelt und da habe ich sie leicht angeschnitten um sie runterzubekommen, ganz schön widerspenstig die Dinger.


----------



## der alte ron (4. Juni 2005)

Was hast du eigentlich für eine perverse , verschrobene Sichtweise !?
SiSpeed ist eine Befreihung , bei dir als Vergewaltigung dargestellt .
Ab mit dir zum Psychiater !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (4. Juni 2005)

Whlweise kannst du auch nach Arnhem(NL) oder zu SiS kommen. Dann feilen wir ein bissel an deiner Einstellung

Keili (Bildergucker)


----------



## mete (4. Juni 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Whlweise kannst du auch nach Arnhem(NL) oder zu SiS kommen. Dann feilen wir ein bissel an deiner Einstellung
> 
> Keili (Bildergucker)



Würde ich gerne, aber diesen Sommer werde ich mich wohl mit diversen Prüfungen rumschlagen müssen, da bin ich froh, ab und zu noch zum Fahren zu kommen.

@ron: Die Sichtweise ist entscheidend  , Schaltung ist wie'n Blinddarm, solange er keine Probleme macht, findest Du Dich damit ab, dass Du einen hast, wenn's dann schmerzt wird das sinnlose Ding einfach rausgeschnitten, das tut zunächst weh und nach einer Weile kräht kein Hahn mehr danach. Die Gefühlswelt des Fahrrades ist schon eine komplizierte Sache , da ich immer noch 5 Räder mit Schaltung habe, lässt sich aber meine Einstellung sicherlich noch optimieren.

So, und jetzt wieder Bilder, dass Keili nicht eingrschnappt sein muss...


----------



## lelebebbel (4. Juni 2005)

....kommt sofort. 

Hier mein neuer Arbeitsbock noch im frischen Zustand.

(klick => groß)








Castelli Rahmen mit schiefem Innenlagergewinde
FSA Gossamer Kurbel mit 39er Blatt
Novatec 28H Naben, 14t Ritzel
Mavic Open 4 CD
3ttt MosCow Lenker mit abgesägten Hörnern
und Mutantenvorbau 


Eigentlich wollte ich den Rahmen schwarz lackieren, aber irgendwie sieht das so recht schick aus finde ich. Und es passt so schön zu dem anderen


----------



## Deleted 1655 (6. Juni 2005)

Ist wohl schon bekannt aber hier nochmal, ist ja nur ein Fahrrad


----------



## Greasy Pete (6. Juni 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl schon bekannt aber hier nochmal, ist ja nur ein Fahrrad



Dem schliesse ich mich auch an:






Ich fahre ja gar kein Singlespeed mehr, ich benutze das Fahrrad nur noch als Frustabbau-Schrauberobjekt. Abends, wenn ich gestresst vom Job heimkomme, schraube ich immer ein bisschen daran herum. Mal dieser Lenker, mal eine andere Kettenspannversion, mal ein Ledersattel. Und immer wieder stelle ich es in die Garage zurück ........ein Jammer !! Aber es tut gut !

Gruß Pete


----------



## Olllli (6. Juni 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl schon bekannt aber hier nochmal, ist ja nur ein Fahrrad



.... und ein Aston Martin ist nur ein Auto.....   


Gruß, Olllli


----------



## ersatzspeiche (6. Juni 2005)

Moin, nun hab ich endlich auch einmal ne Kamera.

So sieht es im Moment aus.






Ob die Gabel so bleibt weiß ich noch nicht, fährt sich doch echt ungewohnt von 100mm auf 0mm und dann auch nur 400mm Einbauhöhe.

Robert


----------



## IBK (6. Juni 2005)

...lauter psychos hier drinnen... der eine meuchelt sein bike mit dem messer (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1940821&postcount=1629), der andere schmeißts vom balkon (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1946256&postcount=1636)...

ihr sollt euch *beim *sport abreagieren, nicht an den sportgeräten...


----------



## BommelMaster (6. Juni 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Da es hier die meines Wissens meisten Starrgabelfahrer gibt, erlaube ich mir die Dreistigkeit hier noch einen Post bezüglich meiner Frage in der Kaufberatung zu stellen:
> 
> Ich bitte also um Eure Mithilfe. Ich habe ein Commencal Vip Nuts 3 und fahre dies derzeit mit ner Marzocchi MX Comp ETA. Gerne würde ich mal auf Starrgabel umspringen und suche eine, die der Pulcro ähnelt. Preislich sollte sie bei maximal 120 EUR liegen und nicht mehr als ca. 1kg auf die Waage bringen. Es wäre schön wenn Sie einen ähnlichen Bau wie der Hinterbau des Commencal aufweist, was bei der Pace RC 31 und der Pulcro gegeben wäre.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platzi (9. Juni 2005)

Wieso benutzt ihr denn alle einen Kettenspanner / Umwerfer fuer eure Bikes? Das schaut doch S*[email protected]#&&e aus. Da gibt es doch den ENO Eccentric Hub von White Industries, da brauchts gar nix mehr. schaut einfach nur sauber aus...

L8r


----------



## kingmoe (9. Juni 2005)

platzi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso benutzt ihr denn alle einen Kettenspanner / Umwerfer fuer eure Bikes? Das schaut doch S*[email protected]#&&e aus. Da gibt es doch den ENO Eccentric Hub von White Industries, da brauchts gar nix mehr. schaut einfach nur sauber aus...



Na, das ist doch mal ein klasse Tipp!


----------



## Olllli (9. Juni 2005)

platzi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso benutzt ihr denn alle einen Kettenspanner / Umwerfer fuer eure Bikes? Das schaut doch S*[email protected]#&&e aus. Da gibt es doch den ENO Eccentric Hub von White Industries, da brauchts gar nix mehr. schaut einfach nur sauber aus...



Erkläre doch mal wie das genau geht. Da haben wir ja noch nie gehört. Ist wahrscheinlich ja auch billiger als so ein teurer Kettenspanner. Kann man das schon kaufen oder ist das noch ein Prototyp ?  

Gruß, Olllli


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Juni 2005)

Kennt ihr das nicht? Das kauft man einfach beim Händler umme Ecke, und montiert es dann mit nem 5er Inbus am Hinterrad, fertig...


----------



## Olllli (9. Juni 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr das nicht? Das kauft man einfach beim Händler umme Ecke, und montiert es dann mit nem 5er Inbus am Hinterrad, fertig...



Man beachte die Smileys 

Guß, Olllli


----------



## platzi (9. Juni 2005)

Olllli schrieb:
			
		

> Erkläre doch mal wie das genau geht. Da haben wir ja noch nie gehört. Ist wahrscheinlich ja auch billiger als so ein teurer Kettenspanner. Kann man das schon kaufen oder ist das noch ein Prototyp ?
> 
> Gruß, Olllli



Hallo Olli,

ist leider teurer als ein Kettenspanner, so ungefaher 135 US$. Schau dir doch mal folgenden Link an, da kannst du sehen, wie es funktioniert. Also ich bin sehr damit zufrieden. sehr empfehlenswert....

http://www.whiteind.com/ENO_web/eno-index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VmaxJunkie (9. Juni 2005)

Großmuttern erklären, wie man Rührei macht...


----------



## Olllli (9. Juni 2005)

platzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olli,
> 
> ist leider teurer als ein Kettenspanner, so ungefaher 135 US$. Schau dir doch mal folgenden Link an, da kannst du sehen, wie es funktioniert. Also ich bin sehr damit zufrieden. sehr empfehlenswert....
> 
> http://www.whiteind.com/ENO_web/eno-index.html



Hi !

Ich kenne die Nabe. Ich wollte doch nur ein bisschen Spass machen. Darum auch die Smileys.             

Nicht alles ernst nehmen.

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## platzi (9. Juni 2005)

ups, hab wohl den smiley irgendwie uebersehen....


----------



## Keili (9. Juni 2005)

Dann will ich mal nett sein und Aufklärungsarbeit leisten.

1. Der Dieter (Moods oben) hat unter Androhung von körperlich nicht aushaltbaren Schmerzen verboten bekomme den Spanner ab zu bauen.
Das Rad sieht so wie es ist geil aus und cih werde morgen sicher einen Speichelfaden bis zum Boden bilden wenn ich es streichle.

2. Der Pete ist warscheinlich der Mensch in Deutschland, der sich am besten mit SSp auskennet. Viele behaupten er hätte mit seiner Hompage "Heim des einen Ganges" (der Netgott habe sie seelig(wie wäre es mit einem Archiv in deinem Blog Peter)) das Singlespeedern erst nach Deutschland gebracht.

Grüße

Keil (2 Enos)


----------



## lelebebbel (10. Juni 2005)

Olllli schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte die Smileys
> 
> Guß, Olllli



ach was  
man beachte die unglaubliche Realitätsnähe meiner Anleitung zum Einbau einer ENO


----------



## Olllli (10. Juni 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ach was
> man beachte die unglaubliche Realitätsnähe meiner Anleitung zum Einbau einer ENO



Dann hättest Du mal einen Smiley hingemalt. Dann hätte ich es auch verstanden  

Velofahren macht eben doch blöd.

Gruß, Olllli


----------



## der alte ron (12. Juni 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre ja gar kein Singlespeed mehr, ich benutze das Fahrrad nur noch als Frustabbau-Schrauberobjekt. Abends, wenn ich gestresst vom Job heimkomme, schraube ich immer ein bisschen daran herum. Mal dieser Lenker, mal eine andere Kettenspannversion, mal ein Ledersattel. Und immer wieder stelle ich es in die Garage zurück ........ein Jammer !! Aber es tut gut !
> 
> Gruß Pete


 
Pete , ist das wegen der Kniegeschichte die du mal vor längerer Zeit gepostet hast ?
Das täte mit leid !!!
Das Rad ist übrigens richtig schön !


Gruß, Nikolay


----------



## Greasy Pete (12. Juni 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Pete , ist das wegen der Kniegeschichte die du mal vor längerer Zeit gepostet hast ?
> Das täte mit leid !!!
> Das Rad ist übrigens richtig schön !
> 
> ...



Hi Nikolay,

ja, danke für das Mitgefühl   , ich habe es in der Tat mehrmals wieder probiert, aber mein Knie macht das einfach nicht mehr mit. Ich brauche Trittfrequenz !! Wenn ich SS fahre dann nur noch in "leicht coupiertem Gelände" oder mit dem Breezer Cruiser. Ich hatte nach dem letzten Neujahrsfahren (Hi Keili!) solche Knieschmerzen, dass ich es endgültig aufgegeben habe (Und das war wirklich nur 1x den Frankenstein hoch.). 

Aber ich muss gestehen, der Susser (Fusion Raid) ist auch eine zu grosse Verlockung, aber das ist jetzt nun wirklich eine ganz andere Sportart...  

Jedoch die Faszination Singlespeed bleibt, und ich schreibe gerade eine FAQ für meine Seite (jetzt also doch  ) und werde immer einen Ssp in der Garage stehen haben.

Viele Grüsse,

Pete


----------



## pj10 (12. Juni 2005)

32:18 für den brocken






38:18 für die city


----------



## der alte ron (12. Juni 2005)

Peter , ich würde da nicht den Kopf hängenlassen .

Keine Ahnung was du genau mit dem Knie hast , aber wenn man nach längerer(!) Pause wieder mit belasten anfängt und vorsichtig steigert , dann wird das meist wieder , oft trotz der Prophezeiungen irgendwelcher Ärzte .
Halt die Übersetzung am Anfang recht klein , pass etwas mit den Höhenprofilen deiner Touren auf .
Aber wenn du noch shiftet radfahren kannst , dann wird das mit dem sisp bestimmt auch wieder .
So anders finde ich die Belastung garnicht !

Ciao , Nikolay

Sorry fürs Gelaber , weiter mit den Bildern bitte !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (12. Juni 2005)

mensch peter, wirklich ne traurige geschichte zu einem so schoenen rad. ich hoffe der alte ron hat recht und mit der zeit raenkt sich das knie wieder ein - sachte sachte, gut ding will weile haben.
aber fuer ne lockere biergartentour scheints ja noch zu gehen 


@pj10: feine sache. jetzt musst du nur noch die kette deutlich mehr kuerzen. das erhoeht (1) die spannung und es sieht (2) besser aus, wenn das schaltwerk fast parallel zur kettenstrebe verlaeuft.


rb


----------



## gerolf (12. Juni 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe es in der Tat mehrmals wieder probiert, aber mein Knie macht das einfach nicht mehr mit. Ich brauche Trittfrequenz !!



Hm, das wäre bitter. Ich bin auch so ein Kniepatient, habe aber festgestellt daß sich die beiden in keiner Weise logisch oder berechenbar verhalten. Erst Schmerzen, dann nichts, auf der längsten Tour erst 50 km "Merken" (also kein Schmerz), danach absolut merkbefreit (...) wie noch nie. Dagegen auf der Reise, und zwar geschaltet: Erster Tag links, zweiter Tag rechts bis kurz vor den Totalausfall, Ruhetag, Bandage gekauft, einen Tag getragen, danach ging´s wieder wie geschmiert. Ich hab das Gefühl man muß die Dinger einfahren, aber mit Bedacht.

Neulich wollte im Nachbarforum jemand seinen Singlespeeder verkaufen, hatte auch immer wieder versucht zu fahren und hatte es aufgegeben. Was passiert? Alle sagen "Mach weiter!", er versucht´s nochmal und jetzt scheint alles wieder zu laufen.

Mein Gefühl sagt mir, daß meine Knie seit ich nur noch mit einem Gang fahr stärker geworden sind, die Muskeln die das alles stützen und so. Es kann natürlich sein daß das nur Selbstbeschwörung ist, aber manchmal frage ich mich warum es (hier wo ich wohn bis vor ca. fünfzehn Jahren) jahrzehntelang fast ausschließlich ungeschaltet ging weil es einfach nichts anderes gab und heute eben nicht mehr. 

[Spekulation]

Ich hab von Medizin keinen Schimmer, kann mir das aber nur so erklären das Schalterfahren (immer in einem relativ engen Frequenzbereich) die Knie anders belastet und mit der Zeit auch die Muskulatur verändert, den möglichen Belastungsbereich einschränkt und wenn man so will die Knie "verweichlicht". Wenn das stimmt sollte diese Veränderung auch in die andere Richtung möglich sein.

[/Spekulation]

Auf alle Fälle alles Gute dir und deinen Knien.

Gerolf


----------



## Keili (12. Juni 2005)

@pete Gerne jederzeit wieder! Onespeed, chainsaw, itz, Steinhummer, manic und HoHo haben eh beschlossen uns noch vor der DM zu besuchen! Du bist auch mit Schalter gerne Ehrengast!

Ach ja das ist ja ne Galerie:
Habe das Brodie mit einer neuen Reinigungsmich geputzt. So schauts besser aus!











Noch getauscht werden: Gabel (Germans), Sattelstütze (??), Vorbau (??), Lenker (??)

Grüße

Keili


----------



## der alte ron (13. Juni 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja das ist ja ne Galerie:
> Habe das Brodie mit einer neuen Reinigungsmich geputzt. So schauts besser aus!Grüße
> 
> Keili


 
Du bist verrückt ! 
Glückwunsch !


----------



## kaedinga (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

hier mal mein 1FG...


----------



## Greasy Pete (13. Juni 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> @pete Gerne jederzeit wieder! Onespeed, chainsaw, itz, Steinhummer, manic und HoHo haben eh beschlossen uns noch vor der DM zu besuchen! Du bist auch mit Schalter gerne Ehrengast!



Gerne   ,

dann schick ich Dich mit Deinem Merlin gleich mal den "secret-Trail" am Meli runter..  (Gut dass kein Lack drauf ist).

Gruß Pete


----------



## Steinhummer (13. Juni 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe es in der Tat mehrmals wieder probiert, aber mein Knie macht das einfach nicht mehr mit. Ich brauche Trittfrequenz !! Wenn ich SS fahre dann nur noch in "leicht coupiertem Gelände" oder mit dem Breezer Cruiser. Ich hatte nach dem letzten Neujahrsfahren (Hi Keili!) solche Knieschmerzen, dass ich es endgültig aufgegeben habe (Und das war wirklich nur 1x den Frankenstein hoch.).
> Viele Grüsse,
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

und wenn du die übelsten Steigungen einfach hochläufst? Oder - da du eh nen Spanner montiert hast - das kleine KB drauf lässt und nutzt? Ich käm ohne überhaupt nicht klar. Die hiesigen 10%er von max 2 km Länge bekomm ich noch hin, alles was länger bergauf geht, mach ich mit dem kleinen. Ist nicht die "reine Lehre", aber wer braucht Dogmatismus?

Das Rad ist übrigens für mich einer der schönsten, nein: eigentlich der schönste - Eingänger, den ich kenn!

St.

PS: Ja, die Tour... Da müssen wir mal ran!


----------



## Greasy Pete (13. Juni 2005)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> Oder - da du eh nen Spanner montiert hast - das kleine KB drauf lässt und nutzt?
> 
> snip
> 
> PS: Ja, die Tour... Da müssen wir mal ran!



Hi St.

OK, wird so gemacht.

Dafür zeige ich euch einen schönen Trail, der bisher noch nie ohne absteigen befahren wurde (Ne Kiste Bier, für den der es schafft).

Allerdings müsst Ihr vorher eure GPS-Geräte ausmachen und unterschreiben, dass Ihr den Trail keinem "Kantenklatscher" verratet. Ich will nämlich, dass der Weg so bleibt wie er ist 
 

Gruß Pete

PS: Keili, ich habs am Sonntag zum 4. mal probiert = Es geht wirklich nicht.


----------



## Keili (13. Juni 2005)

Macht doch nix Peter! Der manic kommt sicher auch mit irgendeinem seiner Schalter. Das Pace hat in in Arnheim viele Nerven gekostet.

Ach ja wie gesagt ne Galerie:

Der Merlin auf der Suche nach Artus auf dem Frankenstein:






Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (14. Juni 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> OK, wird so gemacht.


Naja, DU musst wissen, ob du damit klar kommst. Letztlich hast du beim Schalter eine UNTERsetzung, selbst beim Zweigänger bleibt es eine ÜBERsetzung. Aber wie gesagt: Wenn die nicht reicht, lauf ich eh, ist kaum langsamer und viel kraftschonender.



			
				Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür zeige ich euch einen schönen Trail, der bisher noch nie ohne absteigen befahren wurde (Ne Kiste Bier, für den der es schafft).


JAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! Ach ja: Ich 'abe gar keine GPS! 



			
				Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs am Sonntag zum 4. mal probiert = Es geht wirklich nicht.


Du machst mich nervös...



			
				Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Das Pace hat in in Arnheim viele Nerven gekostet.


Typisch Bauxit!  Dabei hat er das perfekte Ssp schon rumstehen...

Jungens, sagt mir, wann, und ich werde da sein!

St.


----------



## rob (14. Juni 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür zeige ich euch einen schönen Trail, der bisher noch nie ohne absteigen befahren wurde *(Ne Kiste Bier, für den der es schafft)*.


also wenn ich wieder da bin wollt ich eh mal nen bissel durch dtl fahren leute besuchen. vlt mach ich mal am odenwald halt 

steinernes krabbentier: hast ne pm im konkurenz-ssp-forum...

so jetzt aber weiter mit galeriekram! 

gruesse, rb


----------



## Martin M (14. Juni 2005)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> so jetzt aber weiter mit galeriekram!
> 
> gruesse, rb


Genau, so seh ich das auch. Kleine Rundreise mit dem Psyclone? Dann sollte man durchaus mal ein Treffen der GTKlassiker ins Auge fassen ... Meld Dich dann mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## olli (15. Juni 2005)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich wieder da bin wollt ich eh mal nen bissel durch dtl fahren leute besuchen. vlt mach ich mal am odenwald halt
> 
> steinernes krabbentier: hast ne pm im konkurenz-ssp-forum...
> 
> ...


also wir sagen dazu lieber kollegen-ssp-forum...


----------



## Steinhummer (16. Juni 2005)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich wieder da bin wollt ich eh mal nen bissel durch dtl fahren leute besuchen. vlt mach ich mal am odenwald halt


Zögere nicht, hereinzuschneien!



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> steinernes krabbentier: hast ne pm im konkurenz-ssp-forum...


"Konkurrenz" ist so ein hässliches Wort. Sagen wir "Mitbewerber"...   
Antwort kommt, war im Stress...

St.


----------



## TortureKing (16. Juni 2005)

quatsch .... ich nenne es Koexistenz und meine es auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (16. Juni 2005)

Huch, was seid ihr alle politisch korrekt...

Uebrigens ist das hier ne Galerie.


----------



## manic (16. Juni 2005)

@steinhummer. hast Du eigentlich ein bild von jenem perfekten SSP?

Das PAce ist für mich einfach zu hart, aber ich haba uch von dem Teil kein Bild. Würde es ja gerne mal posten. 

@Pete: Wirklich schön das TEil, auch wenn Du es grade leider nicht fahrne kannst: Ich hoffe das wird wieder.

@all: 1. Wochenende im Juli in DA in Vebrindung mit dme HEinerfest:


----------



## Keili (16. Juni 2005)

Vom Pace habe ich auc keins gefunden. Dafür Eins von Germans Badbike SSp. Irgendwie gefällt mir die Vorstellung immer besser.






Grüße

Keili


----------



## Greasy Pete (16. Juni 2005)

Na gut, weils ne Galerie ist, noch ein paar Impressionen meines geliebten Rades:




Die besten Vee´s die ich kenne! Steif und ohne Spiel auf dem Sockel.





DIESES Tretlager ist steif (Eine Tonne Lot muss ja einen Sinn haben...) 





Die Sattelspitze immer extrem nach oben einstellen. Das entlastet die Handgelenke optimal ;-)





Endanschlagsschrauben so lassen wie sie sind. Einfach einen Schaltzug direkt in der Zugspannungs-Einstellschraube des Schaltwerks einhängen. Jetzt kann die Position der Kettenleitröllchen mit der Stellschraube microjustiert werden.

Gruß,

Peter


----------



## onespeed (16. Juni 2005)

sehr fein, pete... gibts auch profil bilder? wie wärs mit ner gemeinsamen ausfahrt mit anschließendem einkehrschwung


----------



## Greasy Pete (17. Juni 2005)

onespeed schrieb:
			
		

> sehr fein, pete... gibts auch profil bilder? wie wärs mit ner gemeinsamen ausfahrt mit anschließendem einkehrschwung



Ja, musst nur die Matzelaugen auf machen und eine Seite zurückblättern !


Gerne, ich fahre ja mehrmals die Woche, nehme auch gerne Freunde mit. Mittwochs immer !!
Ausserdem lässt es sich bei mir im Hof auch gut philosophieren und ein Tröpfchen trinken....




(junger Kantenklatscher auf dem Weg zur Hölle)

Pete


----------



## Altitude (17. Juni 2005)

@Pete
immer noch ein schönes Rad  ...hab Dich in Arnheim vermisst...vielleicht sieht man sich bei SIS oder zu ner anderen Gelegenheit mal wieder...


----------



## Steinhummer (17. Juni 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne, ich fahre ja mehrmals die Woche, nehme auch gerne Freunde mit.


Lass uns mal in die Terminfindungsphase gehen. ch ruf den Daniel jetzt mal an.



			
				manic schrieb:
			
		

> @steinhummer. hast Du eigentlich ein bild von jenem perfekten SSP?


Das hat der keili ja freundlicherweise schon erledigt!   

St.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (17. Juni 2005)

Sehr schöner Rahmen Peter *schnurrrrr* würde mir auch sehr gefallen


----------



## Greasy Pete (17. Juni 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöner Rahmen Peter *schnurrrrr* würde mir auch sehr gefallen



Wenn Du wüsstest was das Teil wiegt   (meine Waage hört bei 2 KG auf), H.G. Sattler hat seine Rahmen immer so gebaut, dass man damit jederzeit von Garagendächern hüpfen konnte. Er hat mir mal einen Rahmen gezeigt, der bei Osten-Sacken in Aachen zum Test war. Die haben einfach irgendwann die Maschine abgestellt, als sich nichts rührte... Ich durfte mich auf den am Boden liegenden Rahmen auf die Ausfallenden stellen OHNE ein Hinterrad drinn. Nichts passierte! 
Aber die Zeit des Herrn Sattler ist ja leider in den 90ern abgelaufen, gesundheitlich wie auch Produkt-spezifisch. Er war noch ein Handwerker aus einer anderen Epoche. Heute hat ja leider niemand mehr Interesse an einem Fahrradrahmen, der 50 Jahre halten kann. Leichtbau war eben nicht sein Ding....Alu schon gar nicht !

Gruß Pete

....mit einer Träne im Auge

(der  immer nur die gleichen Menschen um sich rum haben will weil die alle schon früher dabei waren - wo doch alles besser war )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onespeed (17. Juni 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, musst nur die Matzelaugen auf machen und eine Seite zurückblättern !
> 
> 
> Pete



äähhhmmmm.....  vielleicht am nächsten mittwoch... ich meld mich bei dir.



es waren vier seiten, die ich zurückblättern musste

*wegduck*


----------



## Deleted 1655 (17. Juni 2005)

Greasy Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du wüsstest was das Teil wiegt   (meine Waage hört bei 2 KG auf), H.G. Sattler hat seine Rahmen immer so gebaut, dass man damit jederzeit von Garagendächern hüpfen konnte. Er hat mir mal einen Rahmen gezeigt, der bei Osten-Sacken in Aachen zum Test war. Die haben einfach irgendwann die Maschine abgestellt, als sich nichts rührte... Ich durfte mich auf den am Boden liegenden Rahmen auf die Ausfallenden stellen OHNE ein Hinterrad drinn. Nichts passierte!
> Aber die Zeit des Herrn Sattler ist ja leider in den 90ern abgelaufen, gesundheitlich wie auch Produkt-spezifisch. Er war noch ein Handwerker aus einer anderen Epoche. Heute hat ja leider niemand mehr Interesse an einem Fahrradrahmen, der 50 Jahre halten kann. Leichtbau war eben nicht sein Ding....Alu schon gar nicht !
> 
> Gruß Pete
> ...



Hi Peter !

Oh über zwei Kilo ... egal er ist schön der Rahmen.

Ja so manche Ära der Rahmenbau in Deutschland geht zu Ende. In Dortmund war mal ein Rahmenbauer (Hugo Rickert) der mehr als 40 Jahre Rennrad Rahmen gebaut hat. Er hatte seinen durchbruch in den 70er Jahren als er für die Deutsche Olympiamanschaft Bahnrahmen gebaut hat.

Ich selber besitze zwei Rickert Rennräder, eins aus den 70er Jahren und eins aus den 90ern (wohl eines der letzten die er gelötet hat) und bin begeistert von der Makellosen Verarbeitung die ohne Probleme mit Italienern mithalten kann.

Mitte der 90er war Schuß mit den Rahmenbau, Hugo Rickert soll nach 4 Schlaganfällen im Rollstuhl sitzen und das komplette Inventar ging nach mehreren Verkaufsversuchen auf den Schrott, ein paar Rohrsätze soll Marschall Rahmenbau bekommen haben (Rickert verbaute Reynolds Rohre).

Ich hatte vor die Tradition in Dortmund weiterleben zu lassen mit erneuerungen und jede Menge Ideen, aber ich war zu spät.

Schade ...


----------



## Greasy Pete (17. Juni 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> In Dortmund war mal ein Rahmenbauer (Hugo Rickert) der mehr als 40 Jahre Rennrad Rahmen gebaut hat. Er hatte seinen durchbruch in den 70er Jahren als er für die Deutsche Olympiamanschaft Bahnrahmen gebaut hat.



Hi Dieter,

bei uns in der Firma arbeitet jemand, der auch einen Rickert Rahmen fährt. Als wunderschönes Fixie aufgebaut. Muss ich mal fotografieren ! Der kommt übrigens auch aus Dortmund....

Gruß Pete


----------



## Deleted 1655 (17. Juni 2005)

Das wird Interessant!

Ein Freund von mir hat auch noch ein Rickert Bahnrad im Wohnzimmer hängen.

Schade das ich zu spät war ... hätte mich Spaß gemacht da weiterzumachen wo Herr Rickert aufgehört hat.

Löten und Schweißen kann ich und Metallbau ist kein Problem (Schlosser und Machinenbau Techniker).

Ach was sollts ... es war einmal.


----------



## Bischi (18. Juni 2005)

Okay...  dann ich nochmal:



















mfg,
Bischi


----------



## Imre (18. Juni 2005)

Sehr schönes Rad! 
Gibts die weissen Sram Naben eigentlich so im freien handel ohne Probleme?
Schaut echt verdammt lecker aus, gratuliere...  

Gruß Imre


----------



## Greasy Pete (18. Juni 2005)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Okay...  dann ich nochmal:
> mfg,
> Bischi




Sehr schönes Rad, Teilekombination ist klasse. 
BTW: Kommen jetzt UN-Räder in Mode   ? Es gab von SDG mal einen hellblau-matten Helm im original UN Design.....hehe

Gruß Pete

edit:die weissen Felgen sehe ich ja erst jetzt, waaaaaahh


----------



## Bischi (18. Juni 2005)

Hehe..  danke  ...  Weiss ist ist ja schon länger...  die neuen Laufräder und die Axel sind nur der krönende Abschluss  ...  Nach den Naben hab ich mir ganz schön ´nen Ast gesucht und bin dann schlussendlich mal wieder bei eBay fündig geworden...

mfg
Bischi


----------



## madbull (18. Juni 2005)

@ Bischi: Schade, dass es morgen nicht regnerisch und schlammig ist - das wird ja höchstens ein wenig staubig werden...    Bist doch dabei, oder?

Da ist übrigens noch etliches nicht weiß, du hast also noch viel vor dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austex (19. Juni 2005)

meine


----------



## foenfrisur (21. Juni 2005)

auf´s bild klicken für größere ansicht!!!





mein teil!


----------



## smog (21. Juni 2005)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Okay...  dann ich nochmal:
> 
> mfg,
> Bischi



sehr schick!
ein weisser flite wärs noch!

gruss
smog


----------



## Keili (22. Juni 2005)

Neuer Lenker für's Merlin ist heute angkommen!
Schöne Aussicht!







Keili


----------



## der alte ron (23. Juni 2005)

Keili , du triffst bei deinen Rädern genau das richtige Pimpmaß - nie zuviel des guten , TOP !


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2005)

endlich ist mein hr da und die restlichen komponenten lagen auch noch irgendwo im schuppen rum, aber lassen wir doch lieber die bilder sprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (24. Juni 2005)

nur so...

Rursee in der Eifel


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2005)

oder so:


----------



## kingmoe (24. Juni 2005)

@tt²: Das ist doch der Rahmen aus dem Bikemarkt, oder?!
Schön, dass er als SSP unterwegs ist! Ich würde evtl. noch die Gabel tauschen...


----------



## Keili (24. Juni 2005)

Warum hast du die Bremse hinten? Die kannst du dir auch gleich schenken! Ich würde die nach vorne bauen, dann ist es perfekt.

Keili


----------



## asco1 (25. Juni 2005)

*reinstolper*
mein alter daily, dort, wo er hingehört - am Strand.


----------



## Baxx (25. Juni 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> mein alter daily, dort, wo er hingehört - am Strand.



Schönes Teil! Gabel und Vorderreifen wirken für mich im Vergleich zum restlichen Bike unterdimensioniert. Und die Pedale sind irgendwie auch nicht das Wahre. Aber sonst cool  .


----------



## asco1 (25. Juni 2005)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Teil! Gabel und Vorderreifen wirken für mich im Vergleich zum restlichen Bike unterdimensioniert. Und die Pedale sind irgendwie auch nicht das Wahre. Aber sonst cool  .



Danke danke. Hab das Baby auch nur aufgebaut, weil mir mein "richtiger" Cruiser geklaut wurde. Hab halt die Sachen, die ich noch im Keller liegen hatte zu 'nem fahrbaren Rad zusammengefrickelt, um wenigstens was zum Fahren zu haben.
Die Gabel is 'ne Originale SCHWINN Cruiser fork. VReifen is 'n Felt QuickBrick 26x2.15; HReifen: Electra Fatti-O 24x3. Tjou - und die Pedale: jaja, ich weiß.  Lagen halt auch noch rum.

Inzwischen is mein "richtiger" auch eingetrudelt - aber den zeig' ich erst, wenn er so aufgebaut ist, wie ich ihn haben will - und das fällt wohl ersteinmal aus finanziellen Gründen aus.


----------



## gerolf (25. Juni 2005)

Asco du hast was verpaßt letztes Wochenende.
















Aber du kannst dir ja schon mal ein dickes Kreuz in den Kalender machen:

9./10. Oktober ´05: Das Dicke-Reifen-Treffen an der Pleiße











Schönes Gerät hast du da. Mehr Leipzig-Bilder: hier.


----------



## dreadlock (25. Juni 2005)

Nu dann muss ich auch mal

....ist zwar kein Diamant geworden dafür aber en bissl was "eigenes" ....

Spacer für die Hinterradnabe werden demnächst noch passend gefräst ( Alurohr hatte zu kleinen Durchmesser) und dann siehts noch besser aus...

Poliert wirds erst in den Semesterferien...


----------



## asco1 (25. Juni 2005)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Asco du hast was verpaßt letztes Wochenende.



NEEEIIIN! - es darf nicht wahr sein! - ich wußte, daß da noch was war. ... DAMN IT!




			
				gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Aber du kannst dir ja schon mal ein dickes Kreuz in den Kalender machen:
> 
> 9./10. Oktober ´05: Das Dicke-Reifen-Treffen an der Pleiße



DAVON KANNST DU AUSGEHEN! 

Seid Ihr eigentlich beim Cruiser-Meeting in Steinhude?




			
				gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Gerät hast du da.



Thanks Sir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (25. Juni 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hast du die Bremse hinten? Die kannst du dir auch gleich schenken! Ich würde die nach vorne bauen, dann ist es perfekt.
> 
> Keili



...weil ich keine passende für vorne habe 
sonst hätte ich natürlich vorne eine drangebaut (darum ist auch der bremshebel auf der linken seite)
aber ganz ohne bremse will ich nicht unterwegs sein...das wäre mit meinen fixie künsten mir und den anderen gegenüber
unverantwortlich

das ist untergegangen


----------



## Greasy Pete (25. Juni 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> *reinstolper*
> mein alter daily, dort, wo er hingehört - am Strand.



Schöne Farbe !! Dazu die glitzernden Chromteile 
 

Gruß Pete

PS : Diese Gabel hatte ich auch mal !!


----------



## Staabi (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal den aktuellen Stand zeigen:






Großes Bild in meiner Galerie.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## gerolf (26. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte den Thread extra nochmal hochgeholt. Naja, nächstes Jahr.



			
				asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid Ihr eigentlich beim Cruiser-Meeting in Steinhude?



Nicht daß ich wüßte. Wann ist denn das?
Ich hab doch gar keinen Cruiser...

Gerolf


----------



## asco1 (26. Juni 2005)

Steinhude is am 9.Juli
http://www.kustomkruiser.de/meet.htm

Is doch egal, ob mit Cruiser oder net. Die Junx mit dem schicken Würfelanhänger waren doch vor zwei Jahren auch da.  und die "Schrogger" kommen doch sicher auch.


----------



## gerolf (27. Juni 2005)

Hm, da bin ich schon in ne andere Richtung unterwegs.

Cruiser oder nicht wäre mir egal.

Gerolf


----------



## T.V. (27. Juni 2005)

@ Asco 1: Sehr schönes Teil  Gefällt mir sehr gut....

Grüße


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

mein neustes


























stoph

ach ja noch ein kleiner versuch


----------



## Martin M (4. Juli 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> mein neustes
> ...
> stoph


Feines Teil!
Und fährt es sich auch so gut, wie es aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lynx75 (4. Juli 2005)

Respekt  Super Gerät! 

Welcher Rahmen ist das?

Gruß Björn


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Feines Teil!
> Und fährt es sich auch so gut, wie es aussieht?



JA



			
				lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Rahmen ist das?



hab ich mir  so bauen lassen
wenn das logo fertig ist wird der noch beklebt

hier gibts einen ganzen thread zum thema:http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread...gangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=372&page=1


----------



## armin-m (4. Juli 2005)




----------



## madbull (4. Juli 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wenn das logo fertig ist wird der noch beklebt
> ...


----------



## singlestoph (5. Juli 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

>


ist meins da kann ich machen mit, was ich will


kann dir eins ohne machen lassen

stoph


----------



## yunim (5. Juli 2005)

Singlestoph:
keine Aufkleber,  bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (5. Juli 2005)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Singlestoph:
> keine Aufkleber,  bitte



aber bitte bitte!


----------



## der alte ron (5. Juli 2005)

@armin , das ist für mich eins der schönsten Räder hier .
Was sprach gegen einen Rennbügel ?


----------



## harzi84 (5. Juli 2005)

hier mal meins:





Die "Federgabel" wird demnächst noch durch eine Starre ersetzt.


----------



## armin-m (5. Juli 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> @armin , das ist für mich eins der schönsten Räder hier .
> Was sprach gegen einen Rennbügel ?



Einiges:

- Ich finde es so auf alle Fälle mal was anderes

- Die Sitzposition ist bequemer

- Ich hab noch zwei Rennräder hier mit Rennbügeln deren Unterlenkerposition ich fast nie nutze

- Der gerade Titanlenker schrie geradezu "verbau mich"   


Leider ist das Rad nix für mich - hab jetzt zwei Touren damit gemacht und es taugt mir nicht


----------



## der alte ron (6. Juli 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist das Rad nix für mich - hab jetzt zwei Touren damit gemacht und es taugt mir nicht


 
Schade !!!
Zu klein ?


----------



## armin-m (6. Juli 2005)

Äusserst schade aber entweder zu dick oder zu sehr Bauxit gewöhnt um den
"Komfort" des Titangeröhrs geniessen zu können...


----------



## PHR3AK (6. Juli 2005)

harzi84 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sind die bremshebel die dia comps? taugen die was? lassen sie sich öffnen?


----------



## harzi84 (6. Juli 2005)

genau die sind es! Find sie ganz gut, gibt ja wohl auch kaum ein Hebelalternative.
Was meinst du mit "öffnen"? Die haben vorne eine Abdeckung, die abgemacht wird umd den  Knobbel vom Bremszug durchzufädeln.


----------



## PHR3AK (6. Juli 2005)

dachte an sowas wie bei campa oder so - das der hebel weiter als üblich geöffnet wird um das rad mit mantel aus der bremse zu bekommen.


----------



## harzi84 (6. Juli 2005)

achso...nein, die Bremse wird genauso ausgehängt wie immer bei V-Brakes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pj10 (10. Juli 2005)

jetzt 38:15
kettenspanner statt schaltwerk
alu-spacer
neue sattelstütze


----------



## odelay (13. Juli 2005)

das neue ist fertig:





Bontrager Race von 95?
Pace, Paul, Eno usw. , DEORE-V-Brakes per Dremel zu Silber glänzend umgwandelt  
kommen noch 737-Clickies dran wenn die Achillessehnen wieder mitmachen


----------



## alöx (13. Juli 2005)




----------



## freewheel_burning (13. Juli 2005)

mein dirtrad-umbau:


----------



## Olllli (13. Juli 2005)

freewheel_burning schrieb:
			
		

> mein dirtrad-umbau



Warum "Dirt" ? Ist doch relativ sauber.   


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## selecta gold (13. Juli 2005)

mein neues fixie http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2019990#


----------



## alöx (13. Juli 2005)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues fixie http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2019990#
> http://blinkys.de/selecta/bilder/font2.JPG[IMG]
> [IMG]http://blinkys.de/selecta/bilder/font.JPG[IMG]
> [IMG]http://blinkys.de/selecta/bilder/karl.JPG[IMG]
> ...


----------



## selecta gold (13. Juli 2005)

auf jeden mach morgen mal ein bild vorm nischl http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2020075#


----------



## alöx (13. Juli 2005)

Den hab ich Freitag erst wieder gesehen auf der Fahrt vom La Salsa zu Burger King...  Immer wieder nett anzuschauen. 

Görlitz grüßt nach Chems.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backflippa (14. Juli 2005)

Ja also ich habe leider kein bild aber ich kann nur sagen ,dass single speed goil ist. vorallen für street und dirt.


----------



## andrasch (14. Juli 2005)

@ selecta: Völlig geil. Sind Lack und Logos original?


----------



## selecta gold (14. Juli 2005)

andrasch schrieb:
			
		

> @ selecta: Völlig geil. Sind Lack und Logos original?



jap sie sind orginal. noch ich spiele mit dem gedanken da ein bissl was zu ändern was die farbe angeht denn die jahrzehnte sind leider nicht ganz spurlos vorbei gegangen.


----------



## andrasch (14. Juli 2005)

Hab ein Äquivalent von MIFA, noch nicht umgebaut. Weißt Du, ob man die Lager gegen Patronen bzw. Ahead austauschen kann?


----------



## asco1 (14. Juli 2005)

yeah Selecta! Sehr nice! Die Farbe is einfach wunderschön.


----------



## rob (14. Juli 2005)

grosses ssp-ossitreffen in der galerie angesagt  na dann mach ich mal mit...

die farbe ist der bringer. aber wenn du die aenderst, ist doch auch die geniale plakette aufm steuerrohr verloren - waer verdammt schade drum!

der lenker kommt auch gut! sieht auch urst schnell aus die karre...


@freewheel: gelunger ssp-umbau!

rb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (15. Juli 2005)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> @freewheel: gelunger ssp-umbau!
> rb


Yep, schließe mich dem Vorposter an: Eins der schicksten und stimmigsten Eingangräder, das in seit längerem gesehen habe!

St.


----------



## alöx (15. Juli 2005)

Hab ja auch ein Eingangrad aber das passt hier nicht rein. 

Aber ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden was mit meinem Gedanken eines CC-SS-Radles passiert. Ich denk mal im Februar vllt auch Januar hab ich es zusammen.

Mehr wird nich gesagt...


----------



## Spezialistz (15. Juli 2005)

joa. wenn wir unsere "eigendlichen" eingangräder posten, haben wir hier verschi$$en..  

Spezialistz, der eigendlich stiller mitleser und immer wieder fasziniert von den eingängern ist.


ausfallende vom kumpel:


----------



## Musicman (15. Juli 2005)

Wo ist der Rest?


----------



## Spezialistz (15. Juli 2005)

hier ist der rest. aber ich finde, sowas hat hier eigendlich nichts verloren.

aber wenn..dann kann meins auch hier rein..^^


----------



## Musicman (15. Juli 2005)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist der rest. aber ich finde, sowas hat hier eigendlich nichts verloren.
> 
> aber wenn..dann kann meins auch hier rein..^^



Warum nicht? Hier gehts doch um SiS?


----------



## alöx (16. Juli 2005)

Ok dann hier der Rest meines Antriebes..

man erinner sich kurz






der Rest... 






mein Planungen wurden heut in Schriftform weitergeführt...

es handelt sich um eine Surly, Salsa Truvativ Mischung mit Avid V-Brakes und natürlich nur einem Gang...


----------



## Simon Barnes (19. Juli 2005)




----------



## carmol2 (20. Juli 2005)

Wie hast du beim Cannondale die Kette gespannt? Spezielle Hinterradnabe oder passt die Kette "halt garade"?


----------



## Simon Barnes (20. Juli 2005)

It's a White Industries Eccentric Hub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmol2 (20. Juli 2005)

Simon Barnes schrieb:
			
		

> It's a White Industries Eccentric Hub


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Was mach ich denn nun:
- neuen Rahmen kaufen
- oder auch eine exzentrische Nabe

...?

Ich meine, eine neu Nabe wäre ja OK, aber ein Rahmen mit nach hinten offenen Ausfallenden würd' mir schon auch gefallen. Und die Nabe wird wohl teurer sein, als ein simpler Rahmen. 

(Das alte Dura Ace Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner ist halt, naja, ein wenig käsig...)


----------



## Simon Barnes (20. Juli 2005)

The hub was not cheap, around £130 (~190euro) but I already had all of the other bits for the build.


----------



## harzi84 (20. Juli 2005)

kannst du mal ein close-up von dem Surly Kettenspanner der pinken Lady posten?


----------



## selecta gold (20. Juli 2005)

und den gibts hier


----------



## alöx (20. Juli 2005)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> und den gibts hier



Ich glaube er möchte ihn eingebaut sehen. 

Dann muss er seinen Wunsch wohl auf Englisch formulieren...


----------



## selecta gold (20. Juli 2005)

das kann er hier sehen  klick ist allerdings englisch die anleitung


----------



## Simon Barnes (20. Juli 2005)

Hier gehen Sie...


----------



## Markus44 (20. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal den aktuellen Stand zeigen:
> 
> ...



wow, das gefällt mir!!! welcher Vorbau is das?


----------



## Quantic (20. Juli 2005)

> welcher Vorbau is das?


 sieht sehr nach Syntace Superforce aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (20. Juli 2005)

@Simon: sehr schöne Räder, das Titan-bike gefällt mir besonders. Aber warum 3 mal fast das gleiche Rad (Singlespeed Starrgabel Hardtail 26")? Oder hast du inzwischen 2 davon verkauft?


----------



## Simon Barnes (20. Juli 2005)

@lelebebbel

The Kona now has a fox float 100RL fork and front Hope Mini (and sometimes I run fixie) and the P7 now has gears, Pace RC31 and Avid disc


----------



## felixthewolf (20. Juli 2005)

böses ding für die stadt:

2,57:1
unter 8,5kg
nix dran, was sich zu klauen lohnt 









gruss, felix


----------



## gerolf (21. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> böses ding für die stadt



Er zeige uns das Steuerrohr!   

Gerolf


----------



## felixthewolf (21. Juli 2005)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Er zeige uns das Steuerrohr!
> 
> Gerolf



gerolf, ich wollte dich davor bewahren, der öffentlichkeit zu deine unfähigkeit aufkleber gerade und mittig anzubringen zu präsentieren. 
aber wenn du es unbedingt willst: 





  felix


----------



## der alte ron (21. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> böses ding für die stadt:
> 
> nix dran, was sich zu klauen lohnt


 
Doch ,das Rad ! 
Guter Job Felix ! Ich ziehe für die Stadt eher den Rennlenker vor und schmalere , agilere Bereifung (tomslick oder so ) , aber trotzdem gut !
Und böse schaut es nun wirklich nicht aus . Da muß mehr "emozione" rein !
Auch wenns die Schlampe ist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (21. Juli 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Doch ,das Rad !


oftmals reichts ja schon, dass nicht "rockshox" oder ein anderer markenname draufsteht. ich werd mal versuchen noch das "shimano" runterzubekommen.



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Job Felix ! Ich ziehe für die Stadt eher den Rennlenker vor und schmalere , agilere Bereifung (tomslick oder so ) , aber trotzdem gut !!


danke! einen rennlenker werde ich bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieten. die reifen bleiben, hier in leipzig sind die strassen ein katastrophe, da gehst du mit dünnen reifen kaputt




			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Und böse schaut es nun wirklich nicht aus . Da muß mehr "emozione" rein !
> Auch wenns die Schlampe ist !


und was genau wären "emotionale teile"?

gruss, felix


----------



## gerolf (21. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> gerolf, ich wollte dich davor bewahren, der öffentlichkeit zu deine unfähigkeit aufkleber gerade und mittig anzubringen zu präsentieren.



War ich das?



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> ...und schmalere , agilere Bereifung...



Pah! Da gehören Super Motos dran und nix anderes. Das Gerät ist übrigens ausreichend agil, glaub mir.



			
				felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...hier in leipzig sind die strassen ein katastrophe...



Wir haben doch neulich erst gelernt daß wir das gut finden, nicht wahr?

Gerolf


----------



## Menis (21. Juli 2005)

schönes rad, felix! endlich mal ein gerader lenker. diese riser auf 90% der ssp-bikes sind doch eine rechte unart! rennradlenker allerdings können eine alternative sein, aber - wie gesagt - diese risermode kann ich beim besten willen nicht nachvollziehen. grüsse... menis


----------



## der alte ron (21. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> danke! einen rennlenker werde ich bei gelegenheit mal ausprobieten. die reifen bleiben, hier in leipzig sind die strassen ein katastrophe, da gehst du mit dünnen reifen kaputt


 
Ich war schon seit bestimmt 20 Jahren nicht mehr in Leipzig , ich sollte mal wieder den Süden des Ostens abklappern  





			
				felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> und was genau wären "emotionale teile"?
> 
> gruss, felix


 
Gibt es so ja auch nicht . Das geht nur über die Gesammterscheinung . Große silberne Flächen wirken aber einfach nicht böse .
Etwas böses strahlt nicht im Licht sonden schlukt es , fies zusammengesägte Teile (Bild) , gestripter Sattel , miese Satelüberhöhung ... etc .
Ich finds ja wie gesagt schön , das Bike aber eben nicht fies .

Nikolay


----------



## felixthewolf (21. Juli 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schon seit bestimmt 20 Jahren nicht mehr in Leipzig , ich sollte mal wieder den Süden des Ostens abklappern



kommste einfach mal rum, nen schlafplatz findet sich auf jeden fall.leipzig wirst du nicht wiedererkennen. musst dich aber beeilen, zum 1.9. zieh ich dann dresden.



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es so ja auch nicht . Das geht nur über die Gesammterscheinung . Große silberne Flächen wirken aber einfach nicht böse .
> Etwas böses strahlt nicht im Licht sonden schlukt es , fies zusammengesägte Teile (Bild) , gestripter Sattel , miese Satelüberhöhung ... etc .
> Ich finds ja wie gesagt schön , das Bike aber eben nicht fies .
> Nikolay



ok, ich baue gerade mein giant zum singlespeeder um, das wird böse 

felix


----------



## der alte ron (22. Juli 2005)

für einen Exmoderator....


----------



## felixthewolf (22. Juli 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> für einen Exmoderator....



  warts nur ab


----------



## alöx (22. Juli 2005)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden mach morgen mal ein bild vorm nischl http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2020075#



Ich warte Sehnsüchtig auf dein Bild...


----------



## carmol2 (23. Juli 2005)

Simon Barnes schrieb:
			
		

> The hub was not cheap, around £130 (~190euro) but I already had all of the other bits for the build.


FYI: du hast mich wieder angefixt 
Nach 18 Jahren Pause werde ich voraussichtlich schon bald wieder starr fahren: habe mir die Eno excentric bestellt. 
Das starre 17er Ritzel aus den 80er Jahren fand sich sogar noch im mittleren Chaos des Kellers. *g*


----------



## metylan (23. Juli 2005)

Meins





und für gut befunden.  

MIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (23. Juli 2005)

metylan schrieb:
			
		

> Meins
> 
> [...]
> 
> und für gut befunden.



Schöner pornofarbener Rahmen, aber Lenker, Hyraulikleitungslänge und Fahrradcomputer >  !


----------



## selecta gold (24. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte Sehnsüchtig auf dein Bild...


 mir hat es leider meine digicam zerlegt muss mal sehen ob ich eine organisiert kriege


----------



## carmol2 (30. Juli 2005)

Ein Bild davon wird nachgeliefert, aber erstmal das textuelle. Die Eno-Nabe ist gestern gekommen, und ich habe heute eine alte, aber noch gute Felge eingespeicht. Das Ding ist geil! Schlanke Optik da kein Kettenspanner, und natürlich gesamthaft gesehen ein leichtes Totalgewicht. Mein Cannondale 2.8 (Baujahr 1992) ist schätzungsweise ein 8 kg Gerätchen geworden. 

Nun bin ich richtig fixiert (45/17) und freue ich mich auf die samstägliche Ausfahrt bei hoffentlich trockenem Wetter.


----------



## carmol2 (30. Juli 2005)

So, nun mit den Bildern. Die ersten 100.7 km mit ca. 500 Höhenmetern hat die Nabe übrigens in 3:15 h zurückgelegt.


----------



## der alte ron (31. Juli 2005)

Ts ,ts , ts ... !
Hübsch die Kleine , echt sexy .


----------



## asco1 (2. August 2005)

Moin alle.

Bin gerade von einer wunderbaren Tour durch Schweden zurück und möchte meinen Mitfahrer Micha zum SSp-er des Jahres vorschlagen.

ca. 300km in ca. 3 Tagen mit 43/18 und ca. 60kg-Hänger an der Hinterachse.


----------



## Alf 77 (2. August 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin alle.
> 
> Bin gerade von einer wunderbaren Tour durch Schweden zurück und möchte meinen Mitfahrer Micha zum SSp-er des Jahres vorschlagen.
> 
> ca. 300km in ca. 3 Tagen mit 43/18 und ca. 60kg-Hänger an der Hinterachse.



Da wollen wir aber mehr drüber wissen !!!


----------



## asco1 (2. August 2005)

Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wollen wir aber mehr drüber wissen !!!



hm - was soll ich erzählen? 

Wir sind zum A-Bombers-OldStyle-Weekend nach Backamo (in der Nähe von Udevalla) gefahren. Das ist ein Meeting von 50s-Freaks. Eigentlich ein Auto-Treffen mit suuuperlecker Karren (Baujahr pre-1956). Ca. 300 wunderbare Autos am Start. Zeitweise fühlte man sich in die 50er versetzt (Mädels in Petticoats, Kerle in Bluejeans mit Tolle, live Rockabilly-Mucke etc.).

Wir wollten dort schon immer hin; also: Räder klargemacht, Hänger gepackt und ab auf die Fähre nach Trelleborg. Von dort nach Malmö; von Malmö nach Göteborg per Bahn; von Göteborg über Kungälv nach Backamo wieder auf eigener Achse.

Hab ca. 1100MB Bilder gemacht. Muß ich mal aussortieren und 'n kleine Gallery basteln.  War auf Jeden Fall eine grandiose Woche.

So long.
Basti


----------



## zurkoe (3. August 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollten dort schon immer hin; also: Räder klargemacht, Hänger gepackt und ab auf die Fähre nach Trelleborg. Von dort nach Malmö; von Malmö nach Göteborg per Bahn; von Göteborg über Kungälv nach Backamo wieder auf eigener Achse.







			
				asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ca. 1100MB Bilder gemacht. Muß ich mal aussortieren und 'n kleine Gallery basteln.



Ja bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (5. August 2005)

so, lange hab ich drauf gewartet, hier endlich posten zu können, nun isses soweit.
gestern kam die lang erwartete lieferung zu mir und die stadtschlampe (pseudosinglespeed):





wurde teilzerlegt (teile wurden übernommen) und abgelöst durch ein eingangratt in schön:





da sind jetz noch paar sachen provisorisch, ich war froh, dass ichs gestern nacht im dunkeln mit stirnlampe vorm schuppen nach paar stunden frickelei gegen 23 uhr überhaupt fahrtüchtig hatte. hinterrad kommt noch nen andres rein (sollte eigentlich das aus der stadtschlampe, aber das hatte überraschenderweise ne schmalere achse), die pedale werden durch time ersetzt, an die bremsen kommen noch querzugträger. und längerfirstig soll statt dem schaltwerk noch ein kettenspanner im stil des kore chain reactor (also an der kettenstrebe) dran.

gruß, skøl, der martn.


----------



## lelebebbel (5. August 2005)

Ich würde inzwischen als Kettenspanner auf jeden Fall einen starren, nach Art des "Rennen Rollenlager" verbauen.





auf diesen federspannenden Dinger liegt insgesamt immernoch kein Segen, glaub mir. Das sind halt "bewegliche Teile", und die sollte man ja reduzieren.

Mit einem starren klappert die Kette nicht mehr (wie bei horiz. Ausfallern!) und kann auch nicht abfliegen.

Wie auch immer: deine Kette kannst du noch um mindestens 1 Glied kürzen!


----------



## martn (5. August 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde inzwischen als Kettenspanner auf jeden Fall einen starren, nach Art des "Rennen Rollenlager" verbauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wegen spanner mussich ma schauen, so läufts auf jeden fall ersma. die kette is bewusst so, ich will mir die option aufn 18er ritzel (aktuell is 36/16) offen halten, für härteres gelände...


----------



## Figus (5. August 2005)

Hey Martn,

schau mal hier, da gibt es den Kore Chain Reactor sogar in Rot - würde ja super passen und auch recht preiswert, verschickt weltweit...

Ansonsten kann ich das Ding - wie schon mal im Selberbauen-Thread gesagt - immer noch nur empfehlen. Ein starrer Spanner wäre bei nicht gegangen, da die Kettenlänge so ungünstig war - klappt also nicht immer.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kore-Chain-React...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Vielleicht sieht das Rad ja mal in DD...

Grüße, Figus


----------



## martn (5. August 2005)

danke für den tipp, werd mich ma wegen versand etc erkundigen.
das bike wird mit sicherheit in dresden zu sehen sein. spätestens zum semesterbeginn.  
fährt sich übrigens genial. das schaltwerk gibt son leicht surrendes geräusch von sich, ähnlich nem freilauf, sonst macht das rad keinen mucks. an der lenker vorbau kombi muss ich noch was ändern, is zwar bequem so, aber zu hoch um vernünftig wiegetritt zu fahrn. werd ma testweise den vorbau wenden.


----------



## MaikRutsche (5. August 2005)

Wenn du den Dremel schwingen willst... Genug Carbon habe ich noch da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-MAN (6. August 2005)

seit kurzem mein liebligsrad.


----------



## alöx (6. August 2005)

Mal ein Detailbild mit künstlerischem Hauch






und noch eins in normal


----------



## selecta gold (6. August 2005)

sehr geile kurbel alöx


----------



## alöx (10. August 2005)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> sehr geile kurbel alöx



Leider endlos schwer dafür aber fast unkaputtbar, obwohl ich bekomm alles klein.


----------



## roesli (17. August 2005)

So, auch mal wieder....






..mein creamy Kona war ja auch schon da, aber s' ist eine Weile her, und neu gab's Breitreifen   






...als nächstes wird's tiefergelegt   






..oder einfach vielleicht ein grösseres Kettenblatt montiert - Sobald endlich das 38er von Salsa eintrifft *wartewartenureinweilchen...*


----------



## biker1967 (17. August 2005)

...als nächstes wird's tiefergelegt   

roesli, ich setz mich mit meinen 0,13 to.drauf, dann stimmts  

trotzdem: schönes teil


----------



## alöx (17. August 2005)

@ roesli sehr schönes Teil. Richtig gut gelungen und optisch passt alles einwandfrei zusammen. 

Nur die Kette macht ein wenig schlapp aber das ist ja auch ne ewig lange Kettenstrebe, wie lang ist?


----------



## asco1 (17. August 2005)

wunderschönes Radl. Schön klassische Optik!


----------



## roesli (18. August 2005)

Dankeschön   

Einen Moment lang bin ich erschrocken, als ich mir das Bike erstmals mit den wuchtigen Reifen angeguckt hab. War der 2.0er vielleicht doch ausreichend, und die 2.35 zuviel des Guten bei dem schlanken Rahmen? - Unterdessen gefällt's mir aber recht gut   

...und wenn man erst damit fährt, geräuschloses Abrollen, praktisch lautloser Shimano-Freilauf... - jaaaaahhhh.... 

Das mit der Kette ist so eine Sache. Etwas mehr Spannung, und die läuft schon merkbar strenger. Ob vielleicht eine andere Kette mehr bringt als die leierige Sram?


----------



## alöx (18. August 2005)

Jau ist wohl ne Schaltkette die Sram, oder? Oder haben die auch Singlespeed-ketten?

Kauf dir sowas wie die KHE Collapse Pro Chain @ www.parano-garage.de
Als alter BMX'er kann ich das Teil nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selecta gold (18. August 2005)

alÃ¶x schrieb:
			
		

> Jau ist wohl ne Schaltkette die Sram, oder? Oder haben die auch Singlespeed-ketten?
> 
> Kauf dir sowas wie die KHE Collapse Pro Chain @ www.parano-garage.de
> Als alter BMX'er kann ich das Teil nur empfehlen.




ja haben sie die pc-1 ist eine naben schaltungskette ist aber gut verarbeitet und lÃ¤ngt sich kaum bis nicht kann ich nur empfehlen und das beste daran der preis von 7.99â¬


----------



## koni677hippie (18. August 2005)

so da ist er: 
Übersetzung 53:21(bald kommen hinten 20 zähne), ein schöner Gazelle-Rahmen das Ding ist genau richtig für die stadt und für "radwegtouren"


----------



## biker1967 (19. August 2005)

hi koni677

sehr schönes Gerät

Gestell wohl etwas zu groß für dich oder warum is der Sattel ganz unten??


----------



## koni677hippie (19. August 2005)

ja ich wachs noch und bin schon 1,90 und da dachte ich mir mit 60cm bin ich ganz gut dran, so kann der sattel immer noch höher gemacht werden


----------



## Splatter666 (22. August 2005)

Moin!

Ich schaue jetzt schon insensivst die letzten Tage bei euch im Forum rein, weil ich mein altes Marin Pine Mountain wieder zum Leben erwecken wollte-möglichst als Singlespeeder. Heute ist es so gut wie fertig geworden, brauche nur noch ein DX-Ritzel (Fahrtauglichkeit ist schon stark eingeschränkt   ) und ein paar schönere Spannachsen...
Ist das 91er Marin Pine Mountain Modell mit Syncros Vorbau, Shannon Sattelstütze (wegen der gigantischen Länge von 425mm   ), 90er XT-Kurbel in schwarz (leider nur 170er Länge   ), DX-V-Brakes und DX-Pedalen, Humpert DH-Lenker. 
VR besteht aus DT-Swiss 2,0 durchgehend und erster XT-Parallax-Nabe. 
HR ebenfalls DT-Swiss 2,0 und 90er XT-Nabe. Felgen jeweils Mavic M231.
Der obligatorische Flite dazu, eine Tange Struts in mattschwarz von 1990.
Der Bremszughalter am Steuersatz wird natürlich noch entfernt, Dx-Ritzel und Horst-Rings sind schon auf dem Postweg...
Mich würd eure Meinung zu meinem Erstlingswerk mal interessieren...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## alöx (22. August 2005)

Jau hm räum mal auf.... 

ne aber ist schon ganz gut geworden. Bin auch grad am Winterschlampe planen.
Werd mein altes Wheeler schlachten dafür.

so far ich meld mich demnächst wieder hier....


----------



## martn (22. August 2005)

die aufkleber aufm rahmen würd ich abmachen...
und die bremsen passen mir nich so recht ins bild. sonst isses nen schönes ding, würd ich auch gerne ham, 

der sattelhöhe nach scheinst du nich grade der kürzeste zu sein, biste sicher, dass du nich noch ne längere kurbel auftreiben kannst?


----------



## martn (22. August 2005)

auch ma nen detailbild:


----------



## alöx (22. August 2005)

Ok ich konnte nicht mehr warten nach meinem vorherigem Post.... ich bin also in den Keller gegangen und hab mein altes Schatzal wieder rausgekramt.

Sah dann erstmal so aus...






Und wurde so ca 4 Jahre nicht mehr richtig gefahren. Ich glaub letzten Winter mal nen Tag...   

Nach ner kurzen Schraubaktion wurde der Lenkbereich von diesem Zeug befreit was nur kaputt geht beim Sturz. Und nochmal ordentlich geputzt die Bude.
So ja jetzt wird Schritt für Schritt getauscht was dran ist. Den LRS behalt ich erstmal aber die Gabel ( lol ) fliegt raus und wird gegen was ungefedertes ( ist es jetzt auch schon ) getauscht. Die Gabel... hm irgendwann ist sie mal eingefedert und nicht mehr rausgekommen. Eigentlich ist noch 1 cm Federweg übrig aber der geht auch nicht mehr rein.  
Also ja wenn jemand eine *1"* Starrgabel im Angebot hat immer her damit  ich brauch sie. Des morgigen Tages wird der Antrieb dann erstmal Singlespeediger. Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden....
Und zum Abschluss ein aufgeräumtes sauberes Rad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (23. August 2005)

Moin!

@alöx:
Das IST aufgeräumt; is mein Hobbykeller, der sieht sonst noch viel schlimmer aus...

@martn:
Ich trau mich net, die Kleber runterzuknibbeln. Hab den Rahmen vor 10 Jahren in olivgrün lackiert und dann die Aufkleber draufgemacht-die bekomm ich doch im Leben nicht sauber runter...
Und die Bremsen: meinst du die Hebel, oder die Bremsen an sich? Ich find, das rot passt ganz gut zum Rahmen, vielleicht sollte ich mir noch die roten DX-Hebel besorgen...
Bin 1,94m groß, ne längere Kurbel is eigentlich Pflicht; so verschenke ich ja die Hälfte meiner Energie   Hab nur noch nicht das passende Teil gefunden   

Freut mich, dass ich euren Geschmack einigermassen getroffen hab...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## FR-Sniper (23. August 2005)

@Splatter666 erstmal gelungenes rad    aber mir gefallen die roten bremsen und pedale auch nicht so sehr, aber das ist geschmachssache?!

@alöx du hast ja schätze im keller    da werd ich direckt neidich   

wenn mein SSP dann mal fertig ist werd ich es auch mal posten......


----------



## martn (23. August 2005)

du meinst, du hast angst, das der lack mit runterkommt? weil wenn das nich passiert und der ordentlich is, di eaufkleberreste kriste bestimmt irgendwie runter.
jo, das rot gefällt mir nich so richtig, und cantis wären auch stilechter, is aber auch geschmackssache.


----------



## Splatter666 (23. August 2005)

Moin!

Alternativ zu den roten Vs hab ich noch n paar blau eloxierte DiaCompe 987 in meiner Schatzkiste; die sehen von der Optik aber auch nicht besser aus...
Vielleicht rupp ich die roten Teile auch ganz ab, kleinere Clickies wären schon schöner; allerdings ist dann die Biergartentauglichkeit ohne SPD-Schuhe wieder so eingeschränkt   
Der Rahmen ist nur mit Sprühdose matt lackiert, wenn ich die Kleberreste mit Verdünnung wegmache, "poliere" ich den ja fast. Aber die RekTek- und Powerbar-Kleber müssen wirklich runter...

Ich poste mal wieder aktuelle Bilder, wenn ich die benötigten Teile endlich hab (hoffentlich kommt das Paket mit dem Ritzel und den Horst-Rings bald)...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## martn (23. August 2005)

hm, blau wär natürlich auch grenzwertig... aber es fährt ja ersma, dass is das wichtigste. da würd ich mich vor kosmetischen details ersma um ne längere kurbel kümmern (so wie ich zur zeit ne längere stütze in 29,8mm suche)...


----------



## alöx (23. August 2005)

XT-Sniper schrieb:
			
		

> @alöx du hast ja schätze im keller    da werd ich direckt neidich



pssst... es ist mehr so ein "ach damals" - schatz... das Rad selber ist  kurz vor der Schrottgrenze und wird mein "ich fahr mal was holen" und "Streusalz ist schlimm"-Rad

Ich such trotzdem ne 1" Zoll Starrgabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (26. August 2005)

hab meinem Spot-Titan ein kleines Face-Lifting verpasst:

jungfräuliche 900er XTR-Kurbeln in 180mm
36er TA-Kettenblatt 
neuer Laufradsatz mit PhillWood-Naben, silbernen DT-Speichen (2.0/1.8) und schwarzen Mavic x3.1 UST-Felgen


----------



## brausekopf (26. August 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> hab meinem Spot-Titan ein kleines Face-Lifting verpasst:
> 
> jungfräuliche 900er XTR-Kurbeln in 180mm
> 36er TA-Kettenblatt
> neuer Laufradsatz mit PhillWood-Naben, silbernen DT-Speichen (2.0/1.8) und schwarzen Mavic x3.1 UST-Felgen



...schicke sache...aber der lenker is nicht dein ernst?


----------



## Altitude (26. August 2005)

brausekopf schrieb:
			
		

> ...schicke sache...aber der lenker is nicht dein ernst?



oh doch - Jones H-Bar - a Draum


----------



## armin-m (26. August 2005)

Bei dem Thema hol ich mir schon mal Popcorn


----------



## Martin M (26. August 2005)

Gefällt mir, das alte Setup war etwas zu dekadent.
Aber, mein Freund: Beim Aufziehen der Reifen ... also nein. Wer hat dir den diese Arbeit abgenommen? Sollichraten?


----------



## Martin M (26. August 2005)

Achso, vergessen: Der Jones-bar, ist der eigentlich trial-tauglich?


----------



## 855 (26. August 2005)

brausekopf schrieb:
			
		

> ...schicke sache...aber der lenker is nicht dein ernst?


wo er recht hat...

das zitieren ohne bilder üben wir aber noch, gell?!

855


----------



## Keili (27. August 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, vergessen: Der Jones-bar, ist der eigentlich trial-tauglich?



Na ja soweit die Bäume nicht näher als Lenkerbreite zusammenstehen...

Hier in Südhessen habe ich noch keinen Trail gefunden, der nicht fahrbar ist, und wir haben davon reichlich!

Keili


----------



## brausekopf (27. August 2005)

...ich seh schon, die geschmäcker gehen da wohl doch weiter auseinander als ich dachte...


----------



## Altitude (27. August 2005)

brausekopf schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich seh schon, die geschmäcker gehen da wohl doch weiter auseinander als ich dachte...



genau...ich z.B. find Fullys etrem grenzwertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (27. August 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> genau...ich z.B. find Fullys etrem grenzwertig...


Das war aber nicht immer so, du alter Kantenklatscher   

Aber Recht hast du. Wer Fullys braucht, kann eh nicht fahren.


----------



## 855 (27. August 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Recht hast du. Wer Fullys braucht, kann eh nicht fahren.


schubladendenken! wo es passt, gerne. leben und leben lassen...
ansonsten gibt es für mich nur 2 sorten von bikes: schöne und halt die anderen...

weitermachen, 855


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. August 2005)

Singlespeed?

Kein Problem!!!

Stricker von 1936


----------



## asco1 (27. August 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Singlespeed?
> 
> Kein Problem!!!
> 
> Stricker von 1936




Wunderschön!


----------



## sluette (28. August 2005)

Servus Leude,

so endlich ist's fertig. Endlich kann ich den Bus stehen lassen und mit dem Bike zur arbeit radeln ...


----------



## Keili (28. August 2005)

Heute war geil!!






Keili


----------



## THO (31. August 2005)

nettes stadtrad für den bruder:


----------



## tooh (4. September 2005)

nicht meins, aber da würde ich auch schwach werden.


----------



## kingmoe (4. September 2005)

tooh schrieb:
			
		

> nicht meins, aber da würde ich auch schwach werden.



Schwach sollte man aber nicht sein, wenn man das Gefährt halbwegs flott bewegen möchte. Aber wer will das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tooh (4. September 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Schwach sollte man aber nicht sein, wenn man das Gefährt halbwegs flott bewegen möchte. Aber wer will das schon




neee, das wäre ja auch mein viertrad. nur so zum cruisen. vielleicht auch zum biergarten. aber mit ´nem super fetten schloß.


----------



## Stiles (4. September 2005)

Servus!

Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein paar Stunden Zeit genommen und mir all Eure schicken Singlespeeder angeschaut. Nette Teile dabei!   

Was fahrt Ihr denn so für Kurbeln bzw. HR-Naben/Ritzel?
Würde mich mal interessieren, hätte da nämlich noch ein paar Rähmchen hier...   

Grüße


----------



## m(A)ui (4. September 2005)

Mein Bridegstone MB-3:
(aktuelles Photo)





gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## asco1 (4. September 2005)

tooh schrieb:
			
		

> nicht meins, aber da würde ich auch schwach werden.



GAAAAAAAAAWDG DAAAAAAAAAAAYUUUUUUM! *spritz* ...


----------



## carmol2 (5. September 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Schwach sollte man aber nicht sein, wenn man das Gefährt halbwegs flott bewegen möchte. Aber wer will das schon


V. a. sollte man eine Lüge sein, denn Lügen haben ja bekanntlich kurze Beine, und die wären bei dem Teil notwendig.


----------



## Eisbär (5. September 2005)

Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (6. September 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht



... hättest du die güte dich zu erklären  

ciao
flo


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (6. September 2005)

also schon bei den tioga-pedalen würde ich persönlich ganz schnell gaaaaaanz schwach werden...hammer!


----------



## Eisbär (7. September 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... hättest du die güte dich zu erklären
> 
> ciao
> flo



Sorry, hatte ich, bezogen auf den Felt Cruiser oben geschrieben. Noch mit den Eindrücken von der Interbike im Kopf. Dort standen die Dinger ja in Massen rum.
Ich persönlich finde die Dinger weder schön, noch nützlich.

Ist aber meine Persönliche Meinung.

Eisbär


----------



## asco1 (7. September 2005)

Eisbär schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich finde die Dinger weder schön, noch nützlich.
> Ist aber meine Persönliche Meinung.



Na dann is ja gut. Sehe ICH nämlich GANZ anders.


----------



## endorphin80 (7. September 2005)

Ich wollte auch noch mal


----------



## lelebebbel (7. September 2005)

Hupe statt Bremse?


----------



## Eisbär (7. September 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann is ja gut. Sehe ICH nämlich GANZ anders.



Und wiedermal gut, daß es verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt, wie man bei uns zu Hause sagt


----------



## asco1 (8. September 2005)

rene.kuehnel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte auch noch mal



Gefällt!


----------



## asco1 (8. September 2005)

soeben fertig geworden: Goericke OldStyle Racer .... der Rahmen ist ein 100ccm Motorfahrrad-Rahmen Bj. 1949. Die Gabel auch irgendwas gaaaanz altes von Goericke. (Eigentlich nicht für diesen Rahmen gemacht). Reifen (wie könnte es anders sein) Fatti-O, 'nen anderen Lenker und 'nen anderen Sattel muß ich mir noch besorgen - aber das war in der Kürze der Zeit nicht mehr drin.
Das ganze brauch' noch ein wenig feintuning - fährt sich aber sonst ganz suutje. 











ach ja - is 'n 5-Gang-Nabe verbaut   *duck*


----------



## andrasch (8. September 2005)

36:14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (8. September 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> soeben fertig geworden: Goericke OldStyle Racer



Also das Teil rockt! 
Nur... was sind das für Kurbeln, 130mm?

Ist der Scheinwerfer funktionstüchtig?


----------



## madbull (9. September 2005)

asco - änder' mal deinen Benutzertitel links über deinem Avatar vom schnöden "Mitglied" in "suuuuuuuuuutsche", bitte!


----------



## T.V. (9. September 2005)

@ Asco: Yeaahh, fettes Teil.   Und natürlich Fatty O   

Grüße


----------



## tooh (9. September 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> soeben fertig geworden: Goericke OldStyle Racer .... der Rahmen ist ein 100ccm Motorfahrrad-Rahmen Bj. 1949. Die Gabel auch irgendwas gaaaanz altes von Goericke. (Eigentlich nicht für diesen Rahmen gemacht). Reifen (wie könnte es anders sein) Fatti-O, 'nen anderen Lenker und 'nen anderen Sattel muß ich mir noch besorgen - aber das war in der Kürze der Zeit nicht mehr drin.
> Das ganze brauch' noch ein wenig feintuning - fährt sich aber sonst ganz suutje.



scheint mir ein wenig felt inspiriert zu sein. auf jeden fall   . bin schon auf feintuning gespannt. rahmen und gabel scheinen nicht den selben schwarzton zu haben etc.


----------



## asco1 (9. September 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Teil rockt!
> Nur... was sind das für Kurbeln, 130mm?
> 
> Ist der Scheinwerfer funktionstüchtig?



Danke!
hm - die Kurbeln müßt ich mal ausmessen. Sind die kürzesten Kurbeln für 'n Keillager ( :kotz: ), die ich bekommen konnte. Umrüsten auf Vierkannt o.ä. is nich drin, weil das Gehäuse endlos breit ist.
Scheinwerfer: noch (!) nicht. 



			
				T.V. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Asco: Yeaahh, fettes Teil.   Und natürlich Fatty O
> Grüße



Thanks! Was anderes kommt mir nicht mehr an die Cruiser.  24x3 rockt!   



			
				tooh schrieb:
			
		

> scheint mir ein wenig felt inspiriert zu sein. auf jeden fall   . bin schon auf feintuning gespannt. rahmen und gabel scheinen nicht den selben schwarzton zu haben etc.



Neee - FELT hat bei mir abgeschaut!  Das gibt noch 'ne Unterlassungsklage.   
Hm - mit Feintuning meinte ich ersteinmal "nur" technische Sachen (Gabel schlägt durch,  Ständer klappt während der Fahrt runter ..... ).
Den Rahmen habe ich komplett restauriert (Gestrahlt und pulverbeschichtet) beim großen E bekommen. Die gabel is zwar auch vom großen E - aber unrestauriert - mit schöööön Patina (im Volksmund auch Rost genannt). 
Im Winter gibts dann 'ne Neulackierung in hellbeige mit dunkelroter/goldener Linierung, schwarzen Felgen, Speichen, Naben, evntl. fatti-O Whitewalls, schwarzem OldStyle-HarleyDavidson-Lenker, schönem alten Sattel .... etc.


----------



## tooh (9. September 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm - mit Feintuning meinte ich ersteinmal "nur" technische Sachen (Gabel schlägt durch,  Ständer klappt während der Fahrt runter ..... ).
> Den Rahmen habe ich komplett restauriert (Gestrahlt und pulverbeschichtet) beim großen E bekommen. Die gabel is zwar auch vom großen E - aber unrestauriert - mit schöööön Patina (im Volksmund auch Rost genannt).
> Im Winter gibts dann 'ne Neulackierung in hellbeige mit dunkelroter/goldener Linierung, schwarzen Felgen, Speichen, Naben, evntl. fatti-O Whitewalls, schwarzem OldStyle-HarleyDavidson-Lenker, schönem alten Sattel .... etc.




  Vergiß die Bilder nicht.


----------



## Keili (12. September 2005)

Meins ist jetzt auch perfekt!











Keili


----------



## olli (12. September 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Meins ist jetzt auch perfekt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Du glaubst, dass Du hier damit durchkommst, obwohl man Dir drüben schon auf die Schliche gekommen ist, irrst Du!!!

Da muss ein Control Post, ein Control Stem und ein Control Tech Bar dran!!!


----------



## Keili (12. September 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du glaubst, dass Du hier damit durchkommst, obwohl man Dir drüben schon auf die Schliche gekommen ist, irrst Du!!!
> 
> Da muss ein Control Post, ein Control Stem und ein Control Tech Bar dran!!!



Lern du erstmal Zitien ohne Bilder!

Wenn ich dir jetzt noch sage, dass ich die von dir geforderten Teile in der Garage habe, explodierst du dann?

Keili (classical correctness is for bloody Kettler lovers)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (12. September 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Lern du erstmal Zitien ohne Bilder!
> 
> Wenn ich dir jetzt noch sage, dass ich die von dir geforderten Teile in der Garage habe, explodierst du dann?
> 
> Keili (classical correctness is for bloody Kettler lovers)


Wenn überhaupt, dann implodiere ich. Aber so ist das halt, wenn man so einen Scheiss-Lenker dran hat: Muss man halt auch einen Scheiss-Klappvorbau hinbauen...

mfg olli


----------



## 855 (13. September 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dir jetzt noch sage, dass ich die von dir geforderten Teile in der Garage habe...
> 
> Keili



mach ich auch so. fahren was funktioniert und die schönen klassischen teile in der kiste...für später mal.

855


----------



## der alte ron (13. September 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Meins ist jetzt auch perfekt!
> Keili


 
Der Vorbau sieht sowas von ******** aus dazu ... wie konntest du nur !


----------



## Keili (14. September 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vorbau sieht sowas von ******** aus dazu ... wie konntest du nur !



Der ist schön stabil und das muss er auch sein bei dem Hebel, den der H-BAr liefert!

Schau es dir mal in live an und ich bin mir sicher, du findest es gar nicht mehr so schlimm.

Es gibt halt auch wenig Alternativen zu dem Teil. Die meisten wirklich schönen Vorbauten passen nicht mit dem H-Bar und einen Thomson wollte ich nun wirklich nicht haben. Irgendwie wundert es mich, dass kaum einer über die WCS TEile gemeckert hat, die vorher das Rad verschandelt haben und, gerade im Fall des Vorbaus, auch noch gefährlich waren.

Keili


----------



## newsboy (14. September 2005)

naja, vorbaumässig könnte man ja was machen... moots, seven usw. but it's up to you!   
aber mir gefällt der jones!


----------



## Keili (14. September 2005)

Du denkst daran, dass der H-Bar sich nicht einfädeln lässt?!
Moots gibt es doch nur zum fädeln oder?
Außerdem muss er stabil sein!

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (14. September 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Moots gibt es doch nur zum fädeln oder?


 
Seven ! Aber klar , der Preis ist schon furchterregend(sprich blödsinnig) .
Oder RF ?

Übrigens , ichgehöre zu den Leuten die absolut nichts gegen die WCS-Teile haben .


----------



## newsboy (14. September 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Du denkst daran, dass der H-Bar sich nicht einfädeln lässt?!
> Moots gibt es doch nur zum fädeln oder?
> Außerdem muss er stabil sein!
> 
> Keili


nope, das käme nicht mal mir in den sinn, aber probieren kann man's   
nein, im ernst: moots homepage  
wirklich schön ist aber die platten bei moots und seven auch nicht...

...der preis ist immer relativ und unverbindliche preisempfehlung ist das eine, der strassenpreis das andere... btw. der rahmenpreis war auch mal furchterregend!


----------



## ChBo (14. September 2005)

@keili: wieso fragst du nicht Jeff Jones, ob er was schönes bauen kann? 

´Solltest du das wirklich bezahlen wollen ....


Gruß ChBo


----------



## pj10 (21. September 2005)

mein halbneues ;-)
alu-rahmen ist neu. 38:15 übersetzung. xt-bremsen. starrgabel.


----------



## pj10 (21. September 2005)

hier noch der nette cnc-gefräste hinterbau


----------



## zyco (21. September 2005)

Endlich wieder !!!!

Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit... Mein neues Stadt-SSP
Der Sattel wird natürlich noch gegen etwas entsprechend würdiges ausgetauscht. Der Rahmen ist btw. ein ausschießlicher SSP-Rahmen


----------



## Keili (21. September 2005)

Sehr, sehr geil!!

Keili


----------



## Holland (25. September 2005)

So, die Zeiten mit dem rasselnden homemade Kettenspanner an meinem "Forststrassenrenner" sind vorbei. Seit gestern dreht sich endlich eine White ENO Excentric im Hinterbau. Geniales Teil.







Gruss

Holland.


----------



## asco1 (25. September 2005)

so fresh - so clean!


----------



## Sandsturm (25. September 2005)

Na dann will ich hier auch mal mein Schätzchen posten.
Alter DDR Kram, kein MTB aber totschick und Singlehansen...

Diamant forever!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerolf (25. September 2005)

Sandsturm schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann will ich hier auch mal mein Schätzchen posten.
> Alter DDR Kram, kein MTB aber totschick und Singlehansen...



Das ist der von Ebay, oder? Der kommt aus Leipzig, hab ihn mal live gesehen, schickes Teil.



			
				Sandsturm schrieb:
			
		

> Diamant forever!



For sure!

Gerolf


----------



## Sandsturm (25. September 2005)

@ gerolf

right und käufer bei ebay war einigermaßen beknackt und so habe ich es noch. Bin mittlerweile froh drüber es noch mein eigen nennen zu dürfen. Wo hastes gesehen? Fockebergzeitfahren?


----------



## asco1 (25. September 2005)

Sandsturm schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann will ich hier auch mal mein Schätzchen posten.
> Alter DDR Kram, kein MTB aber totschick und Singlehansen...
> 
> Diamant forever!


----------



## gerolf (26. September 2005)

@ sandsturm:

Ach du bist das? Wr haben dich ein paar Tage vor dem Zeitfahren oben gesehen, waren mit zwei Tandems dort. Und dann nochmal zum Zeitfahren.

Hatte mich schon gewundert warum du´s verkaufen willst, ich würd das nicht tun.

Gerolf


----------



## Sandsturm (26. September 2005)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> @ sandsturm:
> 
> Ach du bist das? Wr haben dich ein paar Tage vor dem Zeitfahren oben gesehen, waren mit zwei Tandems dort. Und dann nochmal zum Zeitfahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandsturm (26. September 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen....


----------



## gerolf (26. September 2005)

Sandsturm schrieb:
			
		

> Hab in deinen Bildern dein Fort gesehen und glaube es auch zu kennen. (Schleußig?)



Ja, Schleußig. Ist aber nicht mehr meins, wird jetzt von meiner Nachbarin gefahren und sieht schon - nun ja - etwas anders aus.

Wir sind nicht vom Rotor-Team, nein, das sind wir nicht.    Bomberklaus und seine Knäckerpeppies, das ist unser Team.

Gerolf


----------



## Sandsturm (26. September 2005)

Wir sind nicht vom Rotor-Team, nein, das sind wir nicht.    Bomberklaus und seine Knäckerpeppies, das ist unser Team.

Ahja an den Namen kann ich mich erinnern. Hab euch auch in der Mannschaftswertung ausgemacht. Wir waren The Dudes...

Nextes Jahr again!

Thomsen


----------



## madbull (26. September 2005)

Fixie-Bunnyhop...


Airtime...






...und Landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_aus_Osna (26. September 2005)

ach quatsch, du fährst doch nur einfach nebenher


----------



## PHR3AK (26. September 2005)

durchgeschlagen und platt?


----------



## madbull (26. September 2005)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> durchgeschlagen und platt?


Absolut nicht, in dem Reifen sind über 2,5 Bar. Ist anscheinend ganz normal, dass der Reifen bei einer Landung so weit komprimiert wird.
Geil, dass mal einer in genau der richtigen Millisekunde abgedrückt hat...


----------



## PHR3AK (27. September 2005)

na dann, "samrt, smart" der herr!


----------



## yunim (27. September 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2176904#post2176904


----------



## Markus44 (27. September 2005)

welche Übersetzung und welches Gelände fährst du denn? hab auch grade ein Crosser-Projekt laufen, bin aber noch unschlüssig wegen der Übersetzung...

danke,
Markus



			
				Holland schrieb:
			
		

> So, die Zeiten mit dem rasselnden homemade Kettenspanner an meinem "Forststrassenrenner" sind vorbei. Seit gestern dreht sich endlich eine White ENO Excentric im Hinterbau. Geniales Teil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (27. September 2005)

Markus44 schrieb:
			
		

> welche Übersetzung und welches Gelände fährst du denn?



Wie der Name des Gezähes schon sagt überwiegend Forststrassen und Waldwege in flachem bis hügeligen Gelände. Dafür ist für mich 42:18 OK, was so für Geschwindigkeiten um 30 km/h gut ist. Auf Asphalt ist es schon einen Tick zu kurz.  


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## gerolf (29. September 2005)

Sandsturm schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja an den Namen kann ich mich erinnern. Hab euch auch in der Mannschaftswertung ausgemacht. Wir waren The Dudes...
> 
> Nextes Jahr again!
> 
> Thomsen



Oder dieses schon. Nimmst du dicken Reifen, kommst du hier hin.

Asco?
Alle anderen?

Gerolf


----------



## selecta gold (30. September 2005)

so dann will ich euch mal meinen vorerst fertigen zone-stahl-umbau zeigen

und für alöx sogar mit nem bild vom nischl


----------



## storcky (30. September 2005)

END-CHIC!!!! SAUGEIL!!! 10  

...was geiler lack alles rausholen kann...und der gepäckträger


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2005)

Da schließe ich mich gerne an. Sehr schick! Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum sich der eine Pinguin verschämt abwendet


----------



## Sandsturm (2. Oktober 2005)

Zitat: Oder dieses schon. Nimmst du dicken Reifen, kommst du hier hin.

Asco?
Alle anderen?

Gerolf

Dicke Reifen sin auf jeden Fall geplant, weiß aber nich ob der Lackierer bis dahin fertsch is und die Spule läuft. Und mit meinem Rotor (trotz 2,4 Reifen) traue ich mich da nich hin. ;-)

Thomsen


----------



## asco1 (2. Oktober 2005)

verdaaaamt - ich hab noch 20EUR und kriege erst am 12.10. Kohle            ... sieht so aus, als wenn das das DickeReifenTreffen für mich ausfällt *kotz*


----------



## Sandsturm (3. Oktober 2005)

@ asco01

Tjaja das kenn ich auch aber wenigstens hast du ne fertige Spule und könntest mitfahrn. 

Kopf hoch...


----------



## VmaxJunkie (3. Oktober 2005)

Asco, das ist sehr schade! Gerade Du als oller Cruizerjunge... Aber die Situation ist auch mir nicht fremd...  Sieh mal zu, dass Du an dem Wochenende trotzdem was Schönes machst!   

Und Thomsen, willst Du etwa sagen, dass Du kein Fahrrad hast und deshalb nicht teilnehmen kannst? Also, _dem _sollte doch wohl Abhilfe zu schaffen sein... Zur Not nimm mal das Diamant. Seeeehr cool ist genauso gut wie DickeReifen! 

@Selecta: Können wir mit Dir und dem extradicken Gepäckträger rechnen?

Gruß, David


----------



## Sandsturm (3. Oktober 2005)

Ne Räder gibts zum Glück genug. Auch mit dicken Reifen (Rotor mit RacingRalph) aber ich hatte Gerolf gegenüber meinen derzeitigen Neuaufbau erwähnt mit dicken Reifen etc. Und der wird wohl nich fertsch werdn.   
Na und mit dem Diamant übers Kopfsteinpflaster schütteln wär ne Herausforderung.   

HAb mir eure Bilder angeguckt und da is das Rotor def. fehlbesetzt.

Vielleicht schaffe ichs ja doch noch alles rechtzeitig.

Thomsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selecta gold (3. Oktober 2005)

wenn ich komm komm ich mit dem dicken gepäckträger nur mit dicke reifen ist da konstruktions bedingt nix aber ich denke ich passe trotzdem in die runde   

mal sehen vielleicht pack ich vorne nen ritchey mobby bite rein mal schaun.


----------



## gerolf (5. Oktober 2005)

@ Thomsen:

Hey, niemand hat was von Rotorenverbot gesagt, kannst auch mit dem kommen, das klappt schon. Obwohl, wenn Selecta auch mit dem Diamant kommt wäre das ja ein schönes Pärchen.

@ Asco: Schaaaaade. Ich glaub dir würde das hier sehr gefallen. Und deshalb gibt´s jetzt hier zum Indenkalenderreinmeißeln den Termin für die nächste Cyclera, das erste, einzige, beste, schönste und was weiß ich nicht alles Kopfsteinpflasterstraßenrennen:

*Drittes Juniwochenende 2006*







@ Selecta: Komm!

Gerolf


----------



## asco1 (5. Oktober 2005)

weiß net, ob's schon gezeigt wurde oder ob's jemand hier kennt ... aber DAS Teil find' ich RICHTIG Sahne!


----------



## Sandsturm (6. Oktober 2005)

So Lackierer mehrt bis nexte Woche rum, wenn dann also nur mit *Diamant* und jetzt kommst du Selecta... 

Thomsen


----------



## pj1 (6. Oktober 2005)

@asco
was sind denn das für pedale? die sehen nicht schlecht aus.... und wo könnte man die denn kriegen?
ansonsten: sehr schickes rad, elegante optik, wenn da nicht eine bremse und mindestens drei bremsgriffe zu viel dran wären ;-)


----------



## Cook (8. Oktober 2005)

Wanderer


----------



## asco1 (9. Oktober 2005)

pj1 schrieb:
			
		

> @asco
> was sind denn das für pedale? die sehen nicht schlecht aus.... und wo könnte man die denn kriegen?
> ansonsten: sehr schickes rad, elegante optik, wenn da nicht eine bremse und mindestens drei bremsgriffe zu viel dran wären ;-)



keine Ahnung - is nich mein Rad - hab's nur im Netz gefunden und wollt's Euch zeigen. Finde die "suicided brake levers" sehr geil   



			
				Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wanderer



sehr schick!


----------



## Cook (9. Oktober 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schick!



Danke! Find ich auch...ich liebe es  

Es hatte ursprünglich einen Moustache-Lenker wie bei dem Surly weiter oben. Aber ich kam damit nicht zurecht. Vor allem "flext" er dermaßen stark im Wiegetritt, dass man meint, jetzt reisst er gleich ab.


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. Oktober 2005)

@ zyco:

Ganz schön nobel für ein Stadt Radl...
Keine Angst, dass es gerippt wird??   
Seit irgendein Ar$ch nem Kommilitonen das 2500 DM bike während einer Klausur von 8-12 Uhr am hellen Tag geklaut hat, bin ich extrem vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (14. Oktober 2005)

Dann werde ich wohl auch mal dieses Forum beehren, für alle die den Weg "rüber" noch nicht gefunden haben:











Danke an Herrn Wolfshohl, daß er mit dem Rahmen doch noch fertig geworden ist.
Danke [email protected]Magura für Gabel,Bremsen,Laufradsatz
Danke Gina für Steuersatz und Anbauteile
Danke Phattyred für die Kurbeln
Danke Cibi für´s Headbadge
Danke Koko für die Kette
Danke mipmip für den Singlestar


----------



## J-CooP (16. Oktober 2005)

Gestern sind die Speichen angekommen und heute Vormittag wurde dann die erste kleine Tour gedreht:


----------



## kingmoe (16. Oktober 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern sind die Speichen angekommen und heute Vormittag wurde dann die erste kleine Tour gedreht:



Schön clean, gefällt mir!


----------



## der alte ron (16. Oktober 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern sind die Speichen angekommen und heute Vormittag wurde dann die erste kleine Tour gedreht:


 
Ein alter Wurzelspringer bekommt bei mir immer einen Sonderbonus !


----------



## Martin M (16. Oktober 2005)

Sehr schön, J-Coop!

Ist der Lack original, oder ein repaint?


----------



## J-CooP (16. Oktober 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ein alter Wurzelspringer bekommt bei mir immer einen Sonderbonus !


Ein '89er Stumpfspringer ist's. Hatte ihn vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum erstanden.
Leider waren unter dem perlmuttweißen Lack doch ein paar mehr Rostadern als auf den ersten Blick zu erwarten. Da die Effektfarbe nur sehr schwer zu restaurieren war, entschied ich mich für die Rundumerneuerung.
Bei der Diakoniewerkstatt haben Sandstrahlen und klar Pulvern für Rahmen und Gabel 45 Euro gekostet. Ein paar kleine Stellen haben sie beim Strahlen zwar nicht 100% vom Lack befreit, aber das sieht man nur aus der Nähe.
Mit dem klaren Pulver ergibt sich auf jeden Fall eine interessante Optik.

EDIT: Hier mal noch eine Nahaufnahme vom Rahmen - da sieht man ganz gut die Rauhigkeit vom Strahlen und das Messinglot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (16. Oktober 2005)

J - einfach perfekt!


----------



## Martin M (16. Oktober 2005)

Dass der Rahmen klar gepulvert ist, sieht man (ich jedenfalls) nicht auf den ersten Bildern. 

Klasse!


----------



## der alte ron (16. Oktober 2005)

Das Ding mit dem Klarpulver auf Stahl wurde schon "nebenan" diskutiert . Die Leute die's gemacht haben , berichten von Unterrostung nach einiger Zeit , leider !

Hoffentlich hast du Glück !

Nikolay


----------



## J-CooP (16. Oktober 2005)

Na das mit der Unterrostung will ich mal nicht hoffen! (Obwohl es bestimmt auch interessant aussieht)
Aber wenn dann tritt das ja bestimmt nicht nur bei klarem Pulver auf - das ist bloß das einzige wo man es auch sieht.


----------



## armin-m (16. Oktober 2005)

Normalerweise ist wohl eine Grundierung (Phasphatierung???) drunter, die
bei Klarpulver wegfällt, weils nach nix aussehen würde.

Drum gibts bei Klarpulver ein Problem mit Unterrostung und bei farbigem
Pulver nicht...


----------



## martn (16. Oktober 2005)

sehr hübsches gefährt. da stimmt fast alles.   bremsen würd ich evtl andere bevorzugen (klassischere cantis. die shortys(?) sehen zu mir 'modern' aus)


----------



## singlestoph (17. Oktober 2005)

meine neuestes











in seiner natürlichen Umgebung:






am waasgau marathon:hier


----------



## Helldriver (18. Oktober 2005)

moiners,

wie wird singlespeed eigentlich genau definiert?
ist es tatsächlich nur bei einem gang ein singlespeed??
bisher dachte ich immer, dass singlespeed sich auf die kettenblätter
der kurbel bezieht. 
wenn das auch zählt, würde ich nämlich auch gerne ein Foto vom meinem
"Schatzi" hier rein setzen. 
In andere Kategorien passt es nämlich nicht unbedingt.  

reingehauen  
Helldriver


----------



## pj1 (18. Oktober 2005)

ein gang : single speed. 
ein gang ohne freilauf: fixed gear.
dein rad mit einem kettenblatt vorne: fünfbisneungangrad.
cheers
pj


----------



## Baschdl (18. Oktober 2005)

Und Nabenschaltung ist auch verboten  !
Sonst wäre ich hier schon mit meinem Hollandrad  
So muß ich noch warten!
Gruß
Baschdl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (18. Oktober 2005)

neu umgebaut

















s


----------



## Cook (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Singlestoph!
Finde deine SSPer interessant und seeehr klassisch. Da ich aber ein Freund des waagerechten Oberrohrs bin, finde ich deine Rahmen eine Nummer zu klein. Bitte nicht schlagen...


----------



## singlestoph (18. Oktober 2005)

SOOOO?


----------



## Cook (18. Oktober 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> SOOOO?



WOOOOOHL!

;-)


----------



## Markus44 (18. Oktober 2005)

Rennradbremshebel und V-Breaks, wie bremst denn das?


----------



## singlestoph (19. Oktober 2005)

Markus44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rennradbremshebel und V-Breaks, wie bremst denn das?




ja und nein

dieser da ist speziell für Vbrakes gemacht 
der bremszug endet oben hinter der plastikkappe dann stimmt das übersetzungsverhältnis

er kommt von dia compe und wurde für tourenräder entwickelt

die andern eher nein ausser mit der tektro mini v-brake

s


----------



## Buzz Lightyear (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi Freaks!
Endlich ist es fertig, mein Stadtbike! Hat zwar ziemlich gedauert, bis ich alle Teile zusammen hatte, aber jetzt macht es umso mehr Spaß! Jetzt kann ich euch verstehen, wenn ihr völlig verzückt von "befreitem biken" oder "kindlicher Freude" erzählt. Ich hätte diesen Umbau schon vor Jahren machen sollen, schade um die verlorene Zeit.
Besondere Aufmerksamkeit habe ich dem Rahmen geschenkt (ich hoffe, er findet eure Zustimmung), da ich wollte, daß er auch wie ein Stahlrahmen (used) aussieht. Deshalb : Sandstrahlen, lackieren in Grau, Farbe wieder runterschmirgeln, Abschlusslackierung in Farblos.
Übrigends handelt es sich um einen Staiger Rahmen, BJ wahrscheinlich um 91/92, es waren im Orginal Biopace montiert. Die Schutzbleche sind auch Orginal. Ich hab sie drangelassen, weils jetzt doch bald nass wird. Ohne sie sieht es noch viel toller aus.  
Bitte um eure Meinung!
Ciao
Buzz
(kleine Bilder kann man klicken)


----------



## kingmoe (19. Oktober 2005)

@Buzz Lightyear: Schöner, klassischer City- und Tourenflitzer!   

Wenn du sicher bist, da nie wieder ein Schaltwerk drau zu schrauben, kannst du dir aus dem Schaltauge ja noch den obligaten Flaschenöffner feilen!


----------



## der alte ron (19. Oktober 2005)

Markus44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rennradbremshebel und V-Breaks, wie bremst denn das?


 
Gut , der Druckpunkt ist allerdings nur angedeutet und du hast einen langen Hebelweg , muß man mögen ...


@Buzzy , schöner Flitzer , der "Lack" schaut sehr gut aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerolf (19. Oktober 2005)

Markus44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rennradbremshebel und V-Breaks, wie bremst denn das?



Schau mal hier.

Dann stell ich mein Gerät mal auch noch hier rein:






Gerolf


----------



## Speedbone (21. Oktober 2005)

tach schaut euch mal den link an
http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...s&file=article&sid=9910&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## jsweet (21. Oktober 2005)

hui: das ist ganz in der nähe bei mir - hatte ich gar nicht gewusst! werde nächste woche mal ne kontrollfahrt dort hin unternehmen!


----------



## J-CooP (22. Oktober 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding mit dem Klarpulver auf Stahl wurde schon "nebenan" diskutiert . Die Leute die's gemacht haben , berichten von Unterrostung nach einiger Zeit , leider !
> 
> Hoffentlich hast du Glück !
> 
> Nikolay


Ein bißchen Angst hast du mir nun doch gemacht.

Also bin ich neulich zum Heizungsbauer gedackelt und habe mir eine Magnesium-Opferanode besorgt. Das Teil ist 700mm lang, gut 20mm im Durchmesser und hat an einem Ende ein M8 Gewinde zum Anschließen.
700mm sind ein bißchen viel - also ein Stück abgesägt, im Sitzrohr versenkt und die obere Flaschenhalterschraube gegen das M8-Anschlußgewinde geschraubt.

Jetzt sollte die Anode oxidieren und nicht mehr der Rahmen. Denn Magnesium hat eine Elektronegativität von -2,37V und Eisen liegt bei -0,44V.


----------



## mete (23. Oktober 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bißchen Angst hast du mir nun doch gemacht.
> 
> Also bin ich neulich zum Heizungsbauer gedackelt und habe mir eine Magnesium-Opferanode besorgt. Das Teil ist 700mm lang, gut 20mm im Durchmesser und hat an einem Ende ein M8 Gewinde zum Anschließen.
> 700mm sind ein bißchen viel - also ein Stück abgesägt, im Sitzrohr versenkt und die obere Flaschenhalterschraube gegen das M8-Anschlußgewinde geschraubt.
> ...



könnte klappen, vielleicht aber auch nicht, denn im Stahl, der so angeboten wird, ist ja von Hause aus schon ziemlich viel "Dreck" drin, Du wirst wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch Lokalelementbildung haben v.a. wenn das Zeug nicht sonderlich homogen ist. Der Elektronegativitätswert hat im Übrigen nichts damit zu tun, sondern das elektrochem. Potential, das meintest Du aber sicherlich.


----------



## Yetis (26. Oktober 2005)

Bin erst seit kurzem unter den Eingangfahrern, hier mein Retrogang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (26. Oktober 2005)

klicken für groß!


----------



## biker1967 (26. Oktober 2005)

Yetis schrieb:
			
		

> Bin erst seit kurzem unter den Eingangfahrern, hier mein Retrogang.



ein starkes Gerät


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (26. Oktober 2005)

yes. wirklich top. oldschool!


----------



## J-CooP (26. Oktober 2005)

Aber wie schafft ihr, Yetis und Fönfrisur, es, dass die Kette, in Verbindung mit gefederten Kettenspannern, vorne ohne Führung auf dem Blatt bleibt?

Bei meinem Rohloffrad ging das mit dem Originalspanner im Gelände jedenfalls nicht ohne Führung vorne.


----------



## Yetis (26. Oktober 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie schafft ihr, Yetis und Fönfrisur, es, dass die Kette, in Verbindung mit gefederten Kettenspannern, vorne ohne Führung auf dem Blatt bleibt?
> 
> Bei meinem Rohloffrad ging das mit dem Originalspanner im Gelände jedenfalls nicht ohne Führung vorne.



Warum sollte sie das nicht tun?
Das Rad wurde so zwar noch nicht sehr weit bewegt, da gabs aber keine Probleme.
Die Kettenlinie ist relativ gerade, Kettenblätter/Ritzel ohne Schaltgassen, die Kettenspannung hoch (höher als bei so manchem Schaltwerk), was soll da passieren? Bei einer Schaltung fällt mir auch nicht die Ketten vom Blatt, selbst wenn die Kettenlinie schräg ist. Ich lasse mich aber gerne im Rahmen meines jungen Singlespeed-Daseins eines anderen belehren.


----------



## martn (26. Oktober 2005)

wennse vom blatt fällt, kommt das daher, wennse oben daneben läuft. beim schalter verhindert das das leitblech des umwerfers, beim monospeeder ne vernünftige kettenlinie


----------



## foenfrisur (26. Oktober 2005)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie schafft ihr, Yetis und Fönfrisur, es, dass die Kette, in Verbindung mit gefederten Kettenspannern, vorne ohne Führung auf dem Blatt bleibt?



gerade kettenlinie und falls das allein nicht reicht, ein kettenblatt/ritzel ohne steighilfen.
aber das ist nicht so ausschlaggebend, denn an meiner stadtschlampe fahr ich auch ein kettenblatt und ritzel mit und da bleibt die kette auch drauf.


----------



## Olllli (27. Oktober 2005)

Mal ein neues Bild vom Baustahl:






Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## yunim (28. Oktober 2005)

Olllli schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein neues Bild vom Baustahl:
> 
> 
> 
> Schönen Gruß, Olllli




Einfach schoen.


----------



## Olllli (29. Oktober 2005)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach schoen.



Danke. 

Mich nervt der Kettenspanner noch etwas. Da muessen irgenwann horizontale Ausfaller rein.

Sonst mag ich meinen "Baustahl" gerne.

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (29. Oktober 2005)

Was hat alle (Singlespeed)Welt eigentlich immer gegen einen Kettenspanner? Es gibt kein anderes Anbauteil, in das man mehr Eigeninitiative einfließen lassen kann, wie einen Kettenspanner!
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, etc. sind alles Teile, die man von der Stange kauft (kaufen muss). 
Aber erst ein selbstgebauter Kettenspanner verleiht wahre Individualität!


----------



## nic diamond (29. Oktober 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat alle (Singlespeed)Welt eigentlich immer gegen einen Kettenspanner? Es gibt kein anderes Anbauteil, in das man mehr Eigeninitiative einfließen lassen kann, wie einen Kettenspanner!
> Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, etc. sind alles Teile, die man von der Stange kauft (kaufen muss).
> Aber erst ein selbstgebauter Kettenspanner verleiht wahre Individualität!



außer der eno eccentric leider nix wirksames..   
ich finde, es ist wieder ein bewegliches teil zu viel und außerdem geht optisch nichts über eine direkt gespannte kette... meine meinung
individualität kann man auch in der aheadkappe (oder ähnlich dort befestigte gegenstände) einfließen lassen..


----------



## yunim (31. Oktober 2005)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat alle (Singlespeed)Welt eigentlich immer gegen einen Kettenspanner?



Gegenfrage: Wozu braucht man einen Kettenspanner? Versteh ich nicht *verwirrt*


----------



## Olllli (31. Oktober 2005)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenfrage: Wozu braucht man einen Kettenspanner? Versteh ich nicht *verwirrt*



Um die Kette zu spannen.  


Gruß, Olllli


----------



## kingmoe (31. Oktober 2005)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenfrage: Wozu braucht man einen Kettenspanner? Versteh ich nicht *verwirrt*


Du hast an deiner Schleuder ja auch ein Ausfallende, in dem du die Achse verschieben kannst. Aber wie spannst du die Kette, wenn die Achse sich nicht nach Hinten ziehen lässt? Eben...


----------



## Lowrider (1. November 2005)

hier ist doch die galerie, oder?!


----------



## Sandsturm (3. November 2005)

@ lowrider

herrliche Stahlschlampe, nenne so was ähnliches (Diamant-RR) auch mein eigen.
Gefällt, speziell die herrliche Kurbel.
Mütze ab!!!

Thomsen


----------



## yunim (4. November 2005)

An meinem Rad sind jetzt Lichter dran:


----------



## yunim (5. November 2005)

Es Weihnachtet sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (5. November 2005)

7,5kg plaste-sondermüll im wald:










keine angst, ich lasse es nie da liegen und nehms immer wieder mit nach hause.

felix


----------



## madbull (5. November 2005)

_*Lilly*_


----------



## Martin M (5. November 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> _*Lilly*_​


Klasse!


----------



## Olllli (5. November 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse!



Aber sowas von...  


Gruß, Olllli


----------



## nordstadt (5. November 2005)

Ich würd da ein paar Aufkleber drauf machen...   

Mfg Chris


----------



## kingmoe (5. November 2005)

nordstadt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd da ein paar Aufkleber drauf machen...
> 
> Mfg Chris



Huffy-Decals wären schön   
Meik, dat is´ soooo schön! Sehen wir uns evtl. mal in HH?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (9. November 2005)

Mal wieder was aus der Low-Budget Ecke, ist mein zum Großteil aus der Restekiste gebautes Stadt und Winterrad. Ein paar Teile neu/gebraucht gekauft und für wenig Geld ein schnelles Rad gebastelt. Kommt aber noch eine "normale" Kette drauf.


----------



## kingmoe (10. November 2005)

@CDRacer: Wie spannst du die Kette?! Gar nicht


----------



## CDRacer (10. November 2005)

Nee, passt so momentan ganz gut ohne Spanner, aber sollte es mit der neuen Kette nicht passen werd ich mir noch einen Kettenspanner bauen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (10. November 2005)

@felixthewolf

ganz geil!


----------



## Sandsturm (10. November 2005)

Dem Lob für die faserbewehrte kunststoffmäßige "Umweltverschmutzung" vom Wolf muss ich mich mal anschließen.

Gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut.
Respekt

Thomsen


----------



## accuser (12. November 2005)

Muddy Fox. 1Hd. gekauft 1987 bei prorad in München-damals ein Fahrrad von einem anderen Stern - first one in town ; RockRing gebrusht, Surly HR und Spanner.


----------



## kingmoe (12. November 2005)

accuser schrieb:
			
		

> Muddy Fox. 1Hd. gekauft 1987 bei prorad in München-damals ein Fahrrad von einem anderen Stern - first one in town ; RockRing gebrusht, Surly HR und Spanner.



Sehr schön   - aber warum verzichtest du nicht auf den Spanner, die Ausfaller sind doch lang genug?! Oder testest du erstmal die passende Übersetzung?


----------



## accuser (12. November 2005)

Richtig - der Spanner ist eigentlich überflüssig. Allerdings ist z.Zt. noch ein ovales Kettenblatt (38) montiert - wenn ich ein rundes Blatt gefunden habe - kommt er wieder weg. Hinten ist übrigens ein 17er - das reicht hier für die Weinberge und Umgebung - ist aber trotz dicker Oberschenkel manchmal grenzwertig 

PS: Falls jemand ein 5-Arm Kettenblatt 38 Z / 110 / 65mm Lochabstand (rund  ) in brauchbarem Zustand zu einem fairen Preis hat. Bitte melden.


----------



## PHR3AK (12. November 2005)

meine zumindest bis ich nen rr lenker und nen rahmen der fixi tauglich ist habe


----------



## Martin M (13. November 2005)

accuser schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig - der Spanner ist eigentlich überflüssig. Allerdings ist z.Zt. noch ein ovales Kettenblatt (38) montiert - wenn ich ein rundes Blatt gefunden habe - kommt er wieder weg. Hinten ist übrigens ein 17er - das reicht hier für die Weinberge und Umgebung - ist aber trotz dicker Oberschenkel manchmal grenzwertig
> 
> PS: Falls jemand ein 5-Arm Kettenblatt 38 Z / 110 / 65mm Lochabstand (rund  ) in brauchbarem Zustand zu einem fairen Preis hat. Bitte melden.


Was für ein Ritzel ist denn das 17er? 
Ohne Spanner solltest du keine Schaltungsritzel fahren, das gibt AUA.
Also am billigsten Shiamno DX-Ritzel, gibt es mit 14/15/16/18 Zähnen (für ca. 5). Da musst du evtl. deine Lieblingsübersetzung etwas anders gestalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accuser (13. November 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Ritzel ist denn das 17er?



ist ein Freilauf von ACS


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. November 2005)

PHR3AK schrieb:
			
		

> meine zumindest bis ich nen rr lenker und nen rahmen der fixi tauglich ist habe


----------



## Holgi_XA (14. November 2005)

Almega von 93 nun auch "Schaltwerklos" unterwegs.


Bringt mich wenns nicht gerade schüttet seit nem 3/4 Jahr zur Arbeit und dient als "Rentnerverblasungsgerät"(46 : 18) auf heimischen Forst- und Radwanderautobahnen.


----------



## kingmoe (14. November 2005)

Holgi_XA schrieb:
			
		

> Almega von 93 nun auch "Schaltwerklos" unterwegs.
> 
> Bringt mich wenns nicht gerade schüttet seit nem 3/4 Jahr zur Arbeit und dient als "Rentnerverblasungsgerät"(46 : 18) auf heimischen Forst- und Radwanderautobahnen.



Und die Kette hat sich in den 9 Monaten nicht einen Milimeter gelängt    
Oder ist die fürs Foto neu aufgezogen worden?


----------



## Holgi_XA (14. November 2005)

@kingmoe

Bis auf 2 "Ersatzglieder" ist das die 93er HG Kette.  
...und die hat sich glaub ich mittlerweile genug "gestreckt". 
Wollte zwa eine nette SRAM Kette anbringen,aber die passte dann nüscht ohne Spanner.Also der alte Kram druff. 
Ich war selber überrascht das die mitunter gewollte Übersetzung ohne Kettenspanner realisierbar war.

P.S. komplett ohne Schaltung erst seit Sep. vorher hatte ich hinten noch 8fach Schaltung.


----------



## lelebebbel (14. November 2005)

Falls du dich doch mal zu einer neuen Kette hin_reissen_ lässt, könntest du sie dank der Elevated Chainstays leicht per Ghost Chainring spannen:


----------



## lelebebbel (14. November 2005)

So, dann noch mein neues:
Ich fahr es schon seit 2 Wochen, aber seit gestern ist es endlich komplett fertig 









Fixie Inc. Black Jack, L, in Anthrazit
46/16 mit Freilauf
Open Pro/Revos, hinten verlötet (nicht von mir) auf Fixie Inc. Prototyp Nabensatz, bei dem das Freilaufgewinde falschrum aufgeschnitten ist
-> ACS Lefthanddrive Ritzel


Das MTB kommt auch noch, wenn ich es morgen mal schaffe ein paar Fotos zu machen


----------



## mischiflix (14. November 2005)

hab mich schon über die kette gewundert...
gewinde falschrum, hat auch was...

Holgi_XA: sehr schick! vor allem sehr aufgeräumt.
aber nur eine bremse und nicht(?) fixed?


----------



## martn (15. November 2005)

der aktuelle stand, fehlt nich mehr viel, dann isses so, wie ichs haben will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tums (17. November 2005)

Das ist mein baby


----------



## nordstadt (17. November 2005)




----------



## faketreee (18. November 2005)

nordstadt schrieb:
			
		

>



Deine Kamera macht aber unscharfe Bilder, lass die mal checken. 

Sieht aber très chic aus.  Mal in deine Galerie schauen, ob da auch ein "scharfes" Bild ist.


----------



## roesli (21. November 2005)

nordstadt schrieb:
			
		

> Bildli



Hammergeil:

1. Das Foto (Krieg ich Bildschirmschoner-Nutzungsrechte?)
2. Das Bike (Kuwahara my   )
3. Der Kettenspanner (Wasndasfürnding?)

Drum


----------



## kingmoe (21. November 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Hammergeil:
> 3. Der Kettenspanner (Wasndasfürnding?)



Mein Tip: U-Brake-Rest?!

@faketreee: Hab´s ja schon "drüben" bewundert, Bike und Foto sehr schick!


----------



## nordstadt (21. November 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tip: U-Brake-Rest?!



Si +  Cantibolzen + Schraube + Hülse + Ketteröllchen

Detail:






Mfg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmirgel (22. November 2005)

So, dann auch noch hier rein 

Viel Classicscheißdreck gepaart mit reichlich Klassikerschändung:


----------



## Baxx (22. November 2005)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Classicscheißdreck gepaart mit reichlich Klassikerschändung:



Mut zur Farbe, gefällt mir! Leider sind die Rottöne alle etwas unterschiedlich, deshalb sieht's etwas wild zusammengebastelt aus. Und DIE Reifen bei DEM Wetter?


----------



## T.V. (22. November 2005)

@ Schmirgel:

Sehr schön   

Grüße


----------



## Schmirgel (22. November 2005)

>> Leider sind die Rottöne alle etwas unterschiedlich

Ist leider ein "Rot-Problem" - keine Farbe "beißt" sich so schnell  Wobei das Foto vielleicht auch ein wenig täuscht. Richtig (auffallend) unterschiedlich sind eigentlich nur die Eloxal-Schräubchen. 


>> Und DIE Reifen bei DEM Wetter? 

Hehe... Eigentlich sollte das Radl auch schon im Sommer fertig sein  Hast natürlich recht, bei Nässe sind die Dinger eine Katastrophe. Habe ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt auch schon gleich wieder schmerzhaft gemerkt. Ohne Vorwarnung über das Vorderrad abgeschmiert. Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo ein günstiges Paar Alberts für den Winter bekomme. Oder die alten Michelin? Ein paar alte Big Jims müsste ich auch noch über haben - aber die sind wenn schon so unten, dass der Porno Ralle den selben "Grip" hat...


----------



## Martin M (23. November 2005)

Schönes Rad!
Es wäre würdig gewesen, es 2 posts später zu plazieren


----------



## de-li (23. November 2005)

hier mein city slicker, leider sind die bilder etwas unscharf - im gegensatz zu den porno-blumen


----------



## selecta gold (23. November 2005)

de-li schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein city slicker, leider sind die bilder etwas unscharf - im gegensatz zu den porno-blumen


 wschick 

sind die blumen geklebt oder airbrush oder...


----------



## Baxx (23. November 2005)

Wanderer aus den 1930er Jahren

Singlespeed, feststellbarer Steuersatz, Tretlager und hintere Nabe mit Ölnippel, Kettenspanner, funktionsfähige Lichtanlage, diverse "Optimierungen" von meinem Großvater 





























Große Fotos im Album!


----------



## yunim (23. November 2005)

Baxx:

Sehr schoenes Rad!
Aber putz das arme Teil doch mal. Der Reflektor unter der Lampe passt auch nicht so ganz oder?

Hmm beim putzen bin ich mir eigentlich nicht so sicher ob ddu das machen solltest...

Gefaellt mir!


----------



## roesli (23. November 2005)

de-li schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein city slicker, leider sind die bilder etwas unscharf - im gegensatz zu den porno-blumen



Das riecht doch nach Schweizer   

Fährst Du das Goldsprint starr oder mit Freilauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (23. November 2005)

yunim schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm beim putzen bin ich mir eigentlich nicht so sicher ob ddu das machen solltest...



Hey, hüte deine Zunge!  Das Rad habe ich heute zum ersten Mal genauer zu sehen bekommen, es ist seit etwa 75 Jahren im Besitz von meinem Opa und wurde jetzt mir übertragen.


----------



## de-li (23. November 2005)

@selecta gold:

es handelt sich um spülmaschinenfeste aufkleber für gläser/geschirr (gibt's übrigens in der migros). evtl. kommt noch ein klarlack drüber, mal sehen wie die dinger den winter überstehen.

@roesli:

noch fahr' ich's mit freilauf, fixie ist mir noch zu krass (hät mi mol gruusig uf d'fresse!), bin aber mehr oder weniger fleissig am üben


----------



## Benji (25. November 2005)

mein erstlingswert, aber noch verbesserungwürdig.
aber es fährt erstmal ohne probleme.







Größere Bilder gibts in meinem Fotoalbum.

mfg der b


----------



## martn (26. November 2005)

die kurbel is schon sehr sexuell! spanner und spacer technisch geht natürlich noch einiges...^^


----------



## Benji (26. November 2005)

jupp, recht haste, werd mich in nächster zeit kümmern.

mfg b


----------



## HardyDH (29. November 2005)

SO hier meine version

Es ist ein Schwinn , und als besonderes Special mit einem Dura-Ace Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner


----------



## Keili (30. November 2005)

Nach meinem Stürtz vorletztes Wochenende war der Stratos leider verbogen, daher hat die die Heldin jetzt nen originalen FixieInc. Lenker. 

















Keili


----------



## m(A)ui (1. Dezember 2005)

vorher sah's besser aus! (und war bestimmt auch praktischer)
mach wenigstens noch griffe oder lenkerband rum!

maui


----------



## Keili (1. Dezember 2005)

Vorher war auch schön, stimmt!
Allerdings hat der Stratos meinen letzten Stürz nicht überstanden und für den Winter ist das mit dem Lenker und ohne weisses Lenkerband echt praktischer!

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (2. Dezember 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinem Stürtz vorletztes Wochenende war der Stratos leider verbogen, daher hat die die Heldin jetzt nen originalen FixieInc. Lenker.
> 
> 
> 
> Keili




Ich bin verliebt!!!!

Gruß

Kai


----------



## phadag (3. Dezember 2005)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> neu umgebaut



Was ist das eigentlich für ein Lenker? Das wäre was für das nächste Projekt!

phade


----------



## Tippi29 (3. Dezember 2005)

Tag euch ,

Könnte ein WTB Drop Bar Lenker oder ein Nachbau sein.WTB Drop Bar Lenker gabs so vor 10 Jahren.
Heute gibt es von on-one einen Nachbau ist aber nicht 100% der gleiche.  

Gruss  

Tippi


----------



## biker1967 (20. Dezember 2005)

hier is mein Schätzchen


----------



## jörgl (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallole,

ganz frisch fertig geworden und leider erst ein paar Meter eingefahren. Total ürsprüngliches und v.a. geräuschloses Fahrgefühl. Für mich mit einschränkter Kondition auch noch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, um nicht zu sagen teilw. sehr anstrengend. Trotzdem bleibt die Übersetzung (48-21) erstmal drauf.






Grüße Jörg


----------



## Deleted 1655 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hast Du gut gemacht Jörg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keili (26. Dezember 2005)

Hui!!

Wie spannst du die Kette?

Keili


----------



## Musicman (26. Dezember 2005)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Hui!!
> 
> Wie spannst du die Kette?
> 
> Keili



Ich denk mal mir ner Excenter Nabe oder EXcenter Tretlager.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (26. Dezember 2005)

Exenter Tretlager


----------



## brausekopf (26. Dezember 2005)

...aber ne mechanische scheibenbremse geht ja gar nicht...


----------



## vio (26. Dezember 2005)

brausekopf schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ne mechanische scheibenbremse geht ja gar nicht...



Sagt wer???  Wenn man keine Ahnung hat   einfach erst mal nachdenken und dann lieber nicht posten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Gruß Vio


----------



## J-CooP (26. Dezember 2005)

@ jörgl: Wirklich top! Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Ti-Gabel mit Discaufnahme.



			
				brausekopf schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ne mechanische scheibenbremse geht ja gar nicht...


 Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....


Ich habe mein Stumpjumper heute mal durch die verschneiten Wälder gejagt.
Zu den Vorherigen Bildern haben sich die Räder verändert - jetzt 900er Naben statt der 950er:















Dass der Stahl unter dem Pulver rostet, scheint sich leider zu bewahrheiten. Bei farbigem Pulver währe es bestimmt das gleiche, nur dass man es nicht sehen würde. Solange es nur soche kleinen Flecken bleiben und es nicht blüht, mache ich da aber nichts dran. So sieht man wenigstens, dass der Rahmen lebt.
Siehe Anhang:


----------



## Musicman (26. Dezember 2005)

Das kommt von einer schlechten Vorbehandlung, leider.


----------



## der alte ron (26. Dezember 2005)

Hey Jörg , warum so bescheiden ? Dieses Rad hat mehr Bilder verdient !
Gut gemacht !

Nikolay


----------



## 855 (26. Dezember 2005)

schönes rad jörg, glückwunsch!
ABER: ich will ja nicht wieder meckern aber irgendwas stört mich an dem rad. es erzielt irgendwie nicht die erhoffte wirkung.
mal abgesehen daß ich scheibenbremsen als optisches verbrechen an diesem rad betrachte, was aber nicht mehr zu ändern ist, würde ich den vorbau umdrehen und den spacerturm minimieren, dadurch gewinnt das rad optisch an biss. und vielleicht doch mal schwarze teile probieren, das silber und das mootsgrau sehen zusammen aus wie ein schluck wasser, gekrönt von weißem lenkerband und sattel...
sind natürlich wie immer nur meine ideen und eindrücke, wenn es dir so gefällt jörg genieße das rad...und beweg es!

viel spaß, 855


----------



## jörgl (27. Dezember 2005)

855 schrieb:
			
		

> ABER: ich will ja nicht wieder meckern aber irgendwas stört mich an dem rad.



Nur zu  ! Geht mir genauso. Mich nervt die Gabel, schon alleine weil sie so 'gestelzt' wirkt. Na ja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat .

Grüße Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

hatte mal Zeit einige Alt-Teile aus dem Keller ihrer ordnungsgemäßen Bestimmung zuzuführen - hier das Ergebnis:









Jens


----------



## mete (28. Dezember 2005)

Du wirst nix anderes mehr fahren


----------



## faxe (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo bin neu hier les aber schon seit eim paar monaten mit.
such noch verbesserungsvorschläge für meine Stadtschlampe.


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Dezember 2005)

oberkrass :-O

28" Laufräder vielleicht?


----------



## faxe (30. Dezember 2005)

ne gabel und rahmengeometrie lassen nur 26 " zu.


----------



## lelebebbel (30. Dezember 2005)

Das Tretlager käme halt relativ hoch, aber 28" mit Rennradreifen passen garantiert rein


----------



## mete (30. Dezember 2005)

Mein Vorschlag wäre, mach die hässliche Aero- Stütze raus und montier' einen schöneren Vorbau, ansonsten schick (OK Sattel, aber den kann man sich ja nicht immer aussuchen)


----------



## icke (30. Dezember 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> (OK Sattel, aber den kann man sich ja nicht immer aussuchen)



Der Sattel hat mir auchgleich ins Auge gebissen, aber er soll ja zu Deinem Arcsh passen, ansonsten gefällt es mir!


----------



## olli (30. Dezember 2005)

Mal wieder eine schlichte, elegante Schönheit (es kommen noch 1,0/1,4 Tom-Slicks drauf, da es ein Road-SSP werden soll):






Ausserdem wird die Todesbremse gegen eine Deore V-Brake getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faxe (30. Dezember 2005)

hab 3 28" sätze ausprobiert passt keiner wircklich rein.Aero Stütze muss sein wegen optick und stabi is extra auf mein gewicht und Körpermas laminiert.vieleicht was hübsches aus titan könnte halten.Vorbau is wircklich sau schwer aber voll verstellbar in alle richtungen.aber wenn wer was gutes leites billiges hat bin ich echt nicht abgeneigt.Sattel jau such noch was knüppelhartes mit Carbondecke weil Leder im Winter und bei nassem Wetter immer so schnell durch ist.


----------



## Kendooo (30. Dezember 2005)

Also ich find das Rad von Faxe sieht einfach freaky aus. Gabs hier nicht vor kurzem mal nen Spruch von wegen Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel. Aber ich finde auch sowohl Stütze, als auch Vorbau viel zu klobig.

Kendooo


----------



## faxe (30. Dezember 2005)

kannonenkugel
ne gar nicht Geometrie und Sitzposition entsprechen bis auf 8mm in der Armbeugung meiner Rennradhaltung will im Winter ja kein Rückenmuskel abbbau provozieren.Sattelstütze macht mal ein paar gute vorschläge


----------



## faxe (30. Dezember 2005)

Vorbau müsste 90 mm lang und höhenverstelbar sein.und halten.geh halt 4 mal in der Woche in die Muckibude und brauch halt was sehr stabilles und schlankes wen geht.


----------



## faxe (30. Dezember 2005)

so und jetzt gehts erst mal in den Forrest Beine maltrtieren (44-14)


----------



## HardyDH (30. Dezember 2005)

Das Bike ist echt geil !!!!

also hinten 28 Zoll wär optisch auch richtig derb.... aber dann sitzt man auch vorn derbe tief !!!

ne 180 er oder 210 er Scheibe wär auch ned schlecht !!!

wie fährt sich denn die Starrgabel mit den Disks und den wohl nicht allzu Steifen Laufrädern ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (30. Dezember 2005)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind doch einige Retro-Singlespeder, oder?
> Machen wir nochmal ne Galerie auf?
> Hier meines - o.k. kein MTB, aber Singlespeed und Retro.
> Anhang anzeigen 2690





			
				olli schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder eine schlichte, elegante Schönheit (es kommen noch 1,0/1,4 Tom-Slicks drauf, da es ein Road-SSP werden soll):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uns Olli - Gestern und Heute...


----------



## faxe (30. Dezember 2005)

Saugeil normalerweise ist es als trainingsersatz zum RR gedacht im Winter und bei schlechtem Wetter, da ich keine zubless fahr merg ich nix von mangelnder steifigkeit


----------



## faxe (30. Dezember 2005)

180 scheibe müsste bei der Gabel evtl.gehen 210 gibt pace definitiv keine Garantie mehr jedenfall bei dem Baujahr


----------



## armin-m (30. Dezember 2005)

Auch noch da rein wo´s hingehört...


----------



## HardyDH (30. Dezember 2005)

Wieso kein Rennlenker ???

Das Bike ist schon echt super ... aber die Rahmenfarbe passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## olli (30. Dezember 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Uns Olli - Gestern und Heute...


den thread habe ich noch im klassik forum aufgemacht, da gab es hier noch gar kein ssp forum. aber man muss halt mit der zeit gehen.

ssp supermoto wird 2006 der renner!


----------



## Baxx (30. Dezember 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Auch noch da rein wo´s hingehört...



Also ich find's geil. Naja, der Lenker könnte für den schnelleren Look weiter runter, das stimmt. Die Rahmenfarbe gefällt mir... beisst sich aber leider mit dem Sattel.


----------



## singlestoph (31. Dezember 2005)

alsooo

stützen aufs gewicht laminieren mag lustig sein

aber eine stütze für möglichst für viele leute und auch fürs gelände haltbar gemacht sollte auch bei dir halten ausser du bist über 150kg

wenn du da bike-discnaben mit der passenden scheibe und 28" rennradfelgen zu einem radsatz zusammenbaust oder den mavic 28" discradsatz, speedcity heisst er glaub ich,nimmst

sollte das eigentlich passen, denn ein rennradreifen ist auch nicht viel grösser im umfang als ein bikereifen


s


----------



## faxe (1. Januar 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> alsooo
> 
> stützen aufs gewicht laminieren mag lustig sein
> 
> ...


werd ich mal ausprobieren nen kumpel hat da 28 treckingfelgen mit disc naben
sattelstütze dachte auch schon an ne gebogene thomsan aus titan passend zum rahmen oder sowas in der richtung


----------



## singlestoph (1. Januar 2006)

Tippi29 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag euch ,
> 
> Könnte ein WTB Drop Bar Lenker oder ein Nachbau sein.WTB Drop Bar Lenker gabs so vor 10 Jahren.
> Heute gibt es von on-one einen Nachbau ist aber nicht 100% der gleiche.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakforti (8. Januar 2006)

mein erster SingeSpeeder  

- 1996er SEROTTA ATi
- Morati Ti Gabel
- King Ti Steuersatz
- Syncros Ti Stütze
- Avid Ultimate V's
- Paul Crossstop Levers
- DiaCompe V-Rennradbremshebel
- Salsa CrMo Moto Vorbau
- Specialized/WTB Tourenlenker
- XTR 950er Kurbeln poliert
- Boone 32 Ti Kettenblatt
- White 20er Rostfrei Ritzelchen
- Surley Kettenspanner
- Flite Ti sattel
- Controltech Ti Nabenspanner
- Shimano 747er SPD's
- Nokon Bremskabelzüge
- WTB Greasegurad Naben mit SUN Chinook Felgen
- Schwalbe FastFreds (als Arbeitsplatzbeförderungsmittel)

das Teil macht echt spass ...   

BILDER hier: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pj1 (11. Januar 2006)

Hi,
mein neuer Fixie:

http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/data/500/diamant1.jpg

Cheers PJ1

... Danke an dieser Stelle an Steelo, der mir den Rahmen vor 10 Monaten vertickert hat. 

... ist auch meine Stadtschlampe...


----------



## hrafnagud (11. Januar 2006)

sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr schön


----------



## Keili (11. Januar 2006)

Meine Fresse, ist das geil!

Keili


----------



## jkarwath (11. Januar 2006)

Eine Frage zu dem roten Klein: reichen die Mini - Horizontalausfaller aus, um die Kette zu spannen?

Jörg

P.S.: Warum sind denn die Anschläge für die Bowdenzüge nich weggefeilt ;o)


----------



## armin-m (11. Januar 2006)

jkarwath schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage zu dem roten Klein: reichen die Mini - Horizontalausfaller aus, um die Kette zu spannen?
> 
> Jörg
> 
> P.S.: Warum sind denn die Anschläge für die Bowdenzüge nich weggefeilt ;o)



Das sind Micro-Dropouts - da gibts nix zu verschieben...

Die Kette wird mit einer ENO ecc. gespannt!


----------



## Alex de Large (14. Januar 2006)

Mein erstes MtB von 1990 (cannondale 3.0) fristete zuletzt ein trauriges Dasein als Stolperfalle im Keller 






Habe tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, das gute Stück zu entsorgen. Glücklicherweise habe ich mich dazu nicht durchgerungen. Drangeschraubt wurde, was noch so in der Ersatteilkiste lag. Lediglich der Paul Singlespeed-Spanner mußte neu gekauft werden.

Jetzt macht mir das Bike wieder richtig Spaß (inkl. 90er Jahre Streckbankfeeling)






Gruß


----------



## jsweet (14. Januar 2006)

Sehr - Schön wirklich! 

Aber alleine der Gedanke das Cannondale zu entsorgen 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Knax (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen!
habe mich bis heute noch nicht in diesem teil des forums gemeldet, aber ich war heute fleißig:
mein ehemaliger cc-rahmen als singlespeed:
kinesis s light
kinesis alu gabel
xt kettenspanner + kurbel
deore v-brakes
lrs: deore + mavic 317 + dt. comp
wcs stütze + vorbau, pro lenker
singlespeed adapter: plastikrohr aus dem baumarkt  (als schüler muss man ja sparen   )






(alles bis auf den LRS "reste" aus dem schuppen  )
schönes wochenende!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (14. Januar 2006)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> Aber alleine der Gedanke das Cannondale zu entsorgen


 
Stimmt !!! Waren die decals damals noch gar nicht unter Lack ?


----------



## trapperjohn (14. Januar 2006)

So - juchu. Hier auch noch mal mein Fixie:












Sattel und Reifen werden noch getauscht, eventuell kommt auch noch eine farblich besser passende Gabel dran. Auf Dauer geb ich mir auch noch mal mehr Mühe mit dem Lenkerband ...

weitere Aufbaubilder


----------



## Alex de Large (14. Januar 2006)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt !!! Waren die decals damals noch gar nicht unter Lack ?



Ok, Schande über mich. Werde nie wieder so einen ketzerischen Gedanken hegen. Ein Rad, das fast 15 Jahre im Einsatz war, hätte so ein Ende wirklich nicht verdient gehabt.

Die Decals am Oberrohr waren damas "im Lack". Nach dem Entfernen war der Schriftzug als Vertiefung im schwarzen Lack gerade noch zu sehen. Ich fands gut, daß das das Bike erst auf den zweiten Blick als C...D... zu erkennen war.

Ach ja, so ein Fixie wie das von Trapperjohn hätte ich auch noch  s e h r 
gerne.

Gruß an alle Singles


----------



## triangle (24. Januar 2006)

tach!

hier ist mein trecker!
und das beste: noch nie gewaschen!

gruss 

b.klein


----------



## Olllli (24. Januar 2006)

Alles neu macht der Januar:

















Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## roesli (25. Januar 2006)

b.klein schrieb:
			
		

> tach!
> 
> hier ist mein trecker!
> und das beste: noch nie gewaschen!
> ...



Biogrip?  

mit der dicken Handauflage nach v-o-r-n-e?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frea (25. Januar 2006)

wunderschön


----------



## frea (25. Januar 2006)

sorry wg riesigem bild, wie geht das mit der miniaturansicht?


----------



## Keili (25. Januar 2006)

Lass nur! Sehr sexuell!

Keili


----------



## GlanDas (26. Januar 2006)

seh ich da einen Carbon Rahmen?  
aber etwas stört mich...du fährst ohne Griffe?
...und kein kettenspanner bei nicht horizontalen ausfallenden?


----------



## frea (26. Januar 2006)

schön wärs... ne leider net meins, nur im netz gefunden.
hab nur ne alte peugeot-rr-möhre (mtb lenker hab ich schon spendiert) die ich vll gerne (mit eurer hilfe?  ) auf ssp reduzieren würde.
bin absoluter neuling und hab noch keinen plan, hoffe das ändert sich?!


----------



## frea (26. Januar 2006)

wg vielem blabla meinerseits... hier noch was zum


----------



## bofh (26. Januar 2006)

frea schrieb:
			
		

> wg vielem blabla meinerseits... hier noch was zum


Hypsch.
Aber was sagt Deine bessere Hälfte zum Rad auf dem Sofa?  

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## trapperjohn (26. Januar 2006)

RRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - das ja mal ein geiles Rad!


----------



## roesli (27. Januar 2006)

Mal wieder was aus der Kategorie Fixed & fertig:







Kommt vom BMX-Spezialisten Redline als Komplettrad


----------



## goldn (28. Januar 2006)

Hier mal etwas aus der "eigentlich wollt ich´s ja verkaufen, aber das bricht meiner Freundin das Herz!" - Kategorie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardyDH (28. Januar 2006)

Die Laufräder gefallen mir !!! vor allem hinten links Radial,rechts gekreuzt !!!!

was sind das für Naben ?    sieht fast aus wie im Photostudio !!!

mfg


----------



## goldn (28. Januar 2006)

@ HardyDH: sind Miche Primato Bahnnaben. Das "Photostudio" habe ich mittels schnödem Packpapier + zwei Neonröhren in meinem Schlafgemach eingerichtet...

QUOTE=HardyDH]Die Laufräder gefallen mir !!! vor allem hinten links Radial,rechts gekreuzt !!!!

was sind das für Naben ?    sieht fast aus wie im Photostudio !!!

mfg[/QUOTE]


----------



## HardyDH (28. Januar 2006)

Vorbau wohl selber Lakiert ?

mach echt was her !  , aber die Übersetzung ist ein bisschen krass oder ?


----------



## asco1 (28. Januar 2006)

wunderschönes Rad!


----------



## sporty (29. Januar 2006)

@ goldn :  cooles Rad , sehr schön   


Hier mal mein etwas CC-lastiger Surly-Aufbau :


----------



## goldn (29. Januar 2006)

@HardyDH: Der (Shogun) Zero Vorbau wurde zusammen mit Rahmen & Gabel bei Bikecolours ((teuer) aber hervoragend) in Rosa beschichtet. Das vordere KB täuscht: ist ein DuraAce 52er KB ohne Zähne als Kettenschutzscheibe  , dahinter verbigt sich eine relativ (normale) 46 x 16er Übersetzung...


----------



## Deleted 1655 (29. Januar 2006)

So hier auch nochmal


----------



## roesli (29. Januar 2006)

goldn schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal etwas aus der "eigentlich wollt ich´s ja verkaufen, aber das bricht meiner Freundin das Herz!" - Kategorie:



Packpapierhintergrund und Perspektiven kommen mir irgenwie im Zusammenhang mit eingängigen Rädern & Berlin bekannt vor  

Ein nettes Teil, auch wenn nicht grad die erste Wahl meiner Farbe wär. - Wasndasfürn Rahmen? - Innenverlegter Bremszug im Oberrohr ist immer wieder hübsch anzugucken. Grad so wie Vorbau in Rahmenfarbe lackiert - da sollte Schule machen.


----------



## goldn (29. Januar 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Packpapierhintergrund und Perspektiven kommen mir irgenwie im Zusammenhang mit eingängigen Rädern & Berlin bekannt vor


  

Bei dem Rahmen handelts sich um einen doublebuttedcromononameprodukt, dass  ich mal in der großen Bucht ersteigert habe. Qualitativ und vom Gewicht her ganz okay, allerdings eindeutig 2.Wahl, da z.B. der Schaltzugstopper an der Kettenstrebe überflüssig, da ohne jegliche Bohrung für Züge o.Ä. war. Natürlich war davon nix im Angebot erwähnt, echte Ebaybetrug also, für dieses Projekt wars mir aber egal. Schade nur, dass die (noch geschmackvollere) Lila-Splatter-Lackierung beim Umbau dran glauben musste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardyDH (29. Januar 2006)

@ goldn:  Wie hast du den das Dura Ace KB  "entzahnt"   ?


----------



## goldn (30. Januar 2006)

HardyDH schrieb:
			
		

> @ goldn:  Wie hast du den das Dura Ace KB  "entzahnt"   ?


Stichsäge mit Kurvenblatt für Alu (respektive Metall), anschließend fröhliches Feilenschwingen und schmiergeln. Allerdings merkt man dabei was für eine Qualität so ein DA-Blatt hat: ein Gebhardt hat man durchaus in der Hälfte der Zeit entzahnt. Bezüglich der Größe kann man sagen, dass du immer +6 Zähne brauchst um ein perfekt passenden Kettenschutz auf diese Weise herzustellen. Für ein 46er Blatt brauchst du also ein 52er Blatt dem du die Beißerchen nimmst, für ein 38er ein 44er und so weiter....


----------



## onespeed (30. Januar 2006)

goldn schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal etwas aus der "eigentlich wollt ich´s ja verkaufen, aber das bricht meiner Freundin das Herz!" - Kategorie:



augen zucker... ein wirklich sehr feines rad hast du da aufgebaut  
was hast du fürs pulvern bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf?

cheers andi


----------



## jsweet (30. Januar 2006)

onespeed schrieb:
			
		

> augen zucker... ein wirklich sehr feines rad hast du da aufgebaut
> was hast du fürs pulvern bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> cheers andi


ich kann dir schuberthartung in der nähe von würzburg empfehlen - da kostet das pulvern mit voher strahlen 40 für einen rahmen, hatte schon ein paar rahmen dort und war immer begeistert - alle ral farben sind möglich!


----------



## Schrommski (30. Januar 2006)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir schuberthartung in der nähe von würzburg empfehlen - da kostet das pulvern mit voher strahlen 40 für einen rahmen, hatte schon ein paar rahmen dort und war immer begeistert - alle ral farben sind möglich!




gibts da i-net adresse??


----------



## lynx75 (30. Januar 2006)

Syncros schrieb:
			
		

> gibts da i-net adresse??




http://www.hartung-schubert.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sixx teen (30. Januar 2006)

so habe ich es gestern gekauft.jetzt folgen noch einige kleine änderungen.


----------



## onespeed (31. Januar 2006)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir schuberthartung in der nähe von würzburg empfehlen - da kostet das pulvern mit voher strahlen 40 für einen rahmen, hatte schon ein paar rahmen dort und war immer begeistert - alle ral farben sind möglich!



thx... hört sich gut und günstig an  
gerade bei bei älteren rahmen minderer qualität tu ich mich recht schwer über 100 euro für nen paintjob auszugeben.

cheers andi


----------



## kingmoe (1. Februar 2006)

sixx teen schrieb:
			
		

> so habe ich es gestern gekauft.jetzt folgen noch einige kleine änderungen.



Sehr schön! Aber die erste Änderung: Tacho ab.


----------



## sixx teen (1. Februar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön! Aber die erste Änderung: Tacho ab.


das war das erste, lenkerband ist jetzt weiss. 

jetzt noch ein paar kleinigkeiten...


----------



## niconj (1. Februar 2006)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir schuberthartung in der nÃ¤he von wÃ¼rzburg empfehlen - da kostet das pulvern mit voher strahlen 40â¬ fÃ¼r einen rahmen, hatte schon ein paar rahmen dort und war immer begeistert - alle ral farben sind mÃ¶glich!



Kann man denen auch einen Rahmen einschicken und die schicken den zurÃ¼ck?

Nico.


----------



## mr.impossible (1. Februar 2006)

so hier jetzt mal meins.

fsa vorbau fehlt noch, dann wird auch gekürzt.

(und wenn ich ganz gross und stark bin gibts vielleicht mal suzue promax carbon mit dt aerolite und hohen zipps)


----------



## GlanDas (1. Februar 2006)

P.O.R.N.O


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Februar 2006)

Hab die Bilder hier gehostet, also müssen sie hier natürlich auch rein


----------



## madbull (4. Februar 2006)

.


----------



## Martin M (4. Februar 2006)

Einfach. Traumhaft.
Jedenfalls die Variante mit MTB-Lenker.
Jetzt müsstest du dich nur noch entschließen, die Canti-Sockel zu entfernen.
Aber egal, dieses Rad und du gehören zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (4. Februar 2006)

Zum Rad ist ja schon viel (alles?!) gesagt - wunderbar! Nachdem ich es in echt gesehen habe, finde ich es noch schöner.
Aber eure Bikeschuhe haben auch etwas Aufmerksamkeit verdient. Respekt! Xtreme-Winter-Adiletten-Cruising rules


----------



## madbull (4. Februar 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eure Bikeschuhe haben auch etwas Aufmerksamkeit verdient. Respekt! Xtreme-Winter-Adiletten-Cruising rules


Ja wohl NICHTS gegen euren Contest vor zwei Wochen bei "Rock im Park": 





(Zu sehen: Nic Diamond in seinem Dauerzustand dieses Wochenendes: Vollkommen ZU )

(Mehr Bilder und Berichte dieses Party- und Race-Wochenendes in Hamburg hier)


----------



## kundun (6. Februar 2006)

Ich sende euch hier noch mein Teil

Es hat mich einige Stunden gekosten um alles so herzurichten wie ihr es hier seht. Ich machte es mir auch noch um einiges schwieriger weil ich keine schwarzen Teile wollte, dass heisst GAR KEINE.... probiert es mal selber ist eine verdammt mühsame Geschichte. Ist mir aber am Schluss fast gelungen. Eigentlich müsste ich nur noch das Tretlager ersetzen (was kein Aufwand mehr wäre, nur eine Geldfrage) und ich hätte ein Velo ohne schwarzeTeile aber der Aufwand lohnt sich nicht, das starte ich wohl besser ein neues Projekt mit nur schwarzen Teilen am Bike


Also losgehts: 
alter Stahlrahmen, bei dem ich alles überflüssige weg geschliffen habe. Ins Oberrohr habe ich 2 Löcher für die innenliegende Kabelführung gebohrt. Das vordere Loch hat sogar ein kleines Röhrchen angelötet bekommen. Gespritzt habe ich ihn im Dachstock mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein. Dafür ist er eigentlich ganz gut herausgekommen  

Bei den Rädern habe ich mir besonders Mühe gegeben. CXP33 von Mavic, DT Speichen und Formula Naben die ich von NY einfliegen liess. Übrigens ist meine hintere Nabe eine fix/fix kein Problem für den Freilauf, trotz zu kurzem Gewinde.
Den Freilauf darf ich natürlich nicht vergessen White Industries, für das wundervolle Klickgeräusch
Passende GP 3000 für den farblichen Touch...

Die Speichen sollte nun mittlerweile auch dem Hinterst und Letzten aufgefallen sein. Diese Art soll sich 3 leading 3 trailing nennen und da ich keine wirklichen Erfahrungen auf dem Netz dazu fand, habe ich mir gedacht ich probiers doch einfach mal aus Die Einen lieben es, die Andern finden es übel. Mir gefällts und ich hatte auch noch keine Schwierigkeiten damit. Hat gut gehalten bis jetzt.

Sitzen tu ich natülich auf englischem Leder, wer möchte denn was anderes...


----------



## sixx teen (7. Februar 2006)

kundun schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich hÃ¤tte ein Velo ohne schwarzeTeileâ¦


welche farbe haben die schlÃ¤uche?


----------



## goldn (7. Februar 2006)

very nice, kundun  . Jetzt nur noch die Lenkergriffe mit Brookspassendem Leder beziehen...


----------



## Heiko_München (8. Februar 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> .




    GEIL!!!

...ist schon ne Weile her, dass ich bei germans in Heidelberg eingekauft habe....aber leider nur Parts....nie nen Bike!   

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## lelebebbel (8. Februar 2006)

sixx teen schrieb:
			
		

> welche farbe haben die schläuche?


----------



## kundun (8. Februar 2006)

goldn schrieb:
			
		

> very nice, kundun  . Jetzt nur noch die Lenkergriffe mit Brookspassendem Leder beziehen...




ne ne, die durchsichtigen griffe sind 1a. musste sie auch aus england importieren weil ich sie sonst nirgens bekam.


----------



## Misanthrop (8. Februar 2006)

Nix spannendes nix aufregendes

Im Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (8. Februar 2006)

kundun schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne, die durchsichtigen griffe sind 1a. musste sie auch aus england importieren weil ich sie sonst nirgens bekam.


Man kann es schlecht erkennen - sind das transparente Keirin Grips? Also für Rennlenkerdurchmesser (~ 24 mm) und etwas länger als normale MTB-Griffe?  

Falls ja: Wo in England hast du die bekommen? 
Ich suche nämlich transparente Griffe für meinen Bahnlenker!

Danke,

Meik.


----------



## kundun (9. Februar 2006)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann es schlecht erkennen - sind das transparente Keirin Grips? Also für Rennlenkerdurchmesser (~ 24 mm) und etwas länger als normale MTB-Griffe?
> 
> Falls ja: Wo in England hast du die bekommen?




tut mir wirklich leid für die besch..... quali. hat mich selber sehr geärgert...
was die griffe abgeht so sind es club roost griffe. die durchsichtige auführung. habe sie übers netz von england bestellt, was ohne probleme ging. kostete etwa soviel wie wenn ich in der schweiz welche gekauft hätte, nur dass ich keine durchsichten fand.


----------



## chainsaw (10. Februar 2006)

Die Infixion greift um sich.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/222378/cat/513


----------



## dirtsurfer (10. Februar 2006)

kundun, wir machen mal noch bessere fotos, kommt ja nicht annähernd so schön rüber wie das bike eigentlich ist...


----------



## Olllli (10. Februar 2006)

Hier noch mal in freier Wildbahn:

















Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## gruenbaer (10. Februar 2006)

immer wieder schön!

aber um dem ganzen weiss wieder mal etwas entgegenzusetzen:







dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-CooP (10. Februar 2006)

Stilsicher wie immer, Grünbär!
Ein Vorbau mit Rolle oder Noodle wäre von der Zugführung her natürlich noch hübscher.

Die roten Tupfer werden sich auch an meinem nächsten wiederfinden. Es wird ein zweites Stumpjumper. Der Rahmen ist gerade beim Strahlen. Jetzt muß ich mir noch Gedanken zur Lackierung machen. Ich denke mal so in 3 Wochen könnte es soweit sein.


----------



## Levty (11. Februar 2006)

@ kundun:
Ist das ein "Schwalbe" Rahmen!? Ich habe haargenau den gleichen stehen. Sogar in rot. Aber Du hast ihn ja umlakiert... Dein rot ist ein wenig heller...
Sieht fett aus. 

Ich bau grad ebenfalls an einem 28" SSP. Heute den Rahmen bekommen und ihn "nakisch" gemacht. Demnächst alles sandstrahlen. Dann mattschwarz *träum*. Schwarze Speichen/Felgen/Naben. Kurbeln muss ich mir noch was überlegen. Und mit einer kleinen weißen Aufschrift, die andere Biker in Grund und Boden stampft... kommt noch alles...kommt noch


----------



## roesli (11. Februar 2006)

Weil's so schön zu den gerade gezeigten Rädern passt.











Einer, mit Rücktritt. Leider gibt's das Rad so nicht mehr.


----------



## biker1967 (11. Februar 2006)

Schönes Bike, roesli


----------



## sb-lümmel (12. Februar 2006)

Hab ein oder zwei Sachen geändert...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=222944&cat=513
Gruß


----------



## badbushido (16. Februar 2006)

Ich denke diese Bremse darf am Rad bleiben  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/220698/cat/500/ppuser/6171


----------



## biker1967 (16. Februar 2006)

sb-lümmel schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ein oder zwei Sachen geändert...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=222944&cat=513
> Gruß


Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zu dem ersten Bild 
Was hast du geändert??


----------



## biker1967 (16. Februar 2006)

badbushido schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke diese Bremse darf am Rad bleiben
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/220698/cat/500/ppuser/6171


Darf sie!! Super gerät


----------



## Johnny-Ass (17. Februar 2006)

So hier meins gestern fertig geworden, konnte aber wegen Regen noch nicht getestet werden  

Bin am überlegen ob ich den Lenker und Vorbau noch gegen schwarze Teile austausch.


----------



## tias (23. Februar 2006)

so hier mal mein bike ...  






gruss tias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pj10 (23. Februar 2006)

@tias thats a beauty  

hatte auch mal ein stumpjumper. leider wurde es weggefunden  

fährst du ohne lenkergriffe oder sind die schwarz und dünn? 
was ist das für eine gabel?
zufall oder berechnung, daß es ohne spanner paßt?
welche übersetzung ist das?


----------



## tias (23. Februar 2006)

hi , dankeschön 

also:
- da sind keine griffe drauf
- die gabel ist eine tange switchblade
- übersetzung ist 42 - 16 funktioniert aber nur  durch die white industries eno ex. nabe 

gruss tias


----------



## pj10 (23. Februar 2006)

die white industries eno nabe hatte ich auch kurz für mich ins auge gefasst. bis ich den preis gesehen habe  

bei so einem stahlklassiker wie deinem stumpjumper investiert man soviel vielleicht mal. aber nicht bei meinem 0815 alurahmen. wäre wie perlen vor die säue


----------



## singlestoph (24. Februar 2006)

man kann die whitenabe auch gut in einen 08-15 plastikrahmen einbauen


----------



## Eumeltier (25. Februar 2006)

mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## yunim (25. Februar 2006)

Schickes Rad!

1. Was sind das für Reifen

2. Was ist denn das für eine Felge?


----------



## roesli (25. Februar 2006)

Eumeltier schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues Spielzeug



Ja, sehr geil!


----------



## der alte ron (25. Februar 2006)

Rattenscharfes Alan !


----------



## asco1 (25. Februar 2006)

Schwalbe BigApple?

Hammergeiles Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eumeltier (25. Februar 2006)

Schön das es euch gefällt

@ yunim

wie asco richtig erkannt hat ,Reifen Big Apple 26x2,35 .
Die Felgen sind Trailfelgen  VR-Felge 26" Echo 38mm,
HR-Felge 26" Echo 48mm.

Das Ganze passt grade noch durch den Hinterbau an den Seiten 2mm Luft,
die Bremsbooster habe ich selber gefertigt.

Gruß
Eumeltier


----------



## Keili (25. Februar 2006)

Keili


----------



## HardyDH (25. Februar 2006)

geiler Lenker !!!  sonst Top ausstattung ... und der titan Rahmen !!!!!


----------



## roesli (25. Februar 2006)

HardyDH schrieb:
			
		

> ....  sonst Top ausstattung



die S****-Griffe will ich ja übersehen haben  

Rest kann man als Brötchenholen-Rad durchgehen lassen


----------



## mete (26. Februar 2006)

Tolles Rad, der Lenker gehört auf Schulterbreite gekürzt


----------



## Keili (26. Februar 2006)

Die Griffe werden noch getauscht. Meine heißgeliebten, verwatzten Ritchy haben leider den Wechsel des Lenkerbandes nocht überlebt und die S***** waren halt noch da.

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (27. Februar 2006)

So mein erster Versuch als SSP'ler :-D
Hatte vorhin beim ersten Ausritt das gefühl ich würde nur im Wiegetritt fahren und meine Schenkel brannten schon nach dem 2. kleinen aber feinen Anstieg

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, wie man sieht fehlt die VR Bremse die sich nicht montieren lässt und bei der nächsten Gelegenheit bekommts noch nen Rennrad Vorbau und ne Starrgabel


----------



## biker1967 (27. Februar 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, wie man sieht fehlt die VR Bremse die sich nicht montieren lässt und bei der nächsten Gelegenheit bekommts noch nen Rennrad Vorbau und ne Starrgabel



Wieso kannste vorne keine HS33 montieren???
Müßte doch eigentlich machbar sein.


----------



## GlanDas (27. Februar 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso kannste vorne keine HS33 montieren???
> Müßte doch eigentlich machbar sein.



Ne geht leider nicht da die HS33 ziehmlich breit bauen und diese dann gegen die Brücke drücken.
Mit Unterlegscheiben bzw Spacern ist da auch nich viel zu machen da sie dann zu wenig auf dem Stift aufsitzt.


----------



## insanerider (27. Februar 2006)

...nachdem ich hier schon so lange mitlese und der eingängige Virus mich infiziert hat...möchte ich mal kurz mein erstes Umbauprojekt herzeigen..wie sicher bei vielen von Euch, hab ich auch viele Reste verarbeitet..dies jedoch mit Liebe   Das Teil ist schon seit..14/15 Jahren oder so im Einsatz und war erst bei mir, dann bei meinem Bruder, nach Umbau bei meinem Vater und jetzt final wieder bei mir....ich fürchte beinahe, es war der letzte Umbau, den es erleben durfte...aber man weiß ja nie. Ich habe direkt auf kingmoe gehört, der ja immer propagiert, doch bitte mit Schaltwerk zu spannen (also für die Low Budget Fraktion) und es funktioniert top! Außerdem danke an den singlespeed-verrückten Verkäufer vom Bike Maxx Eschborn...normalerweise mach ich um solche Großmärkte einen Bogen, aber Samstag 18.30 haben nicht mehr viele Shops auf und es fehlten ja nur die Reifen   Naja, genug davon..die erste Ausfahrt war super:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=10958


----------



## roesli (28. Februar 2006)

insanerider schrieb:
			
		

> ...viel geschrieben über dieses Rad:



Na, für ein erstes Bike und eine Low-Budget-Variante (bei den Teilen!) sieht das doch ganz gut aus   - Mir gefällt der Charme des Gebraucht- und Gebrauchsrades ganz gut - hat manchmal einfach mehr Ausstrahlung als die Juwelierund-Wohnzimmer-Räder.  Nur die Sattelstellung würd ich nochmals überdenken - oder die Sitzfläche tauschen


----------



## insanerider (28. Februar 2006)

..danke...und wenn draußen nicht das viele weiße Zeugs liegen würde, wär ich heute abend wieder unterwegs! Macht einfach ziemlich Spaß...mal sehen, ob es auch noch lustig ist, wenn ich damit die erste Taunustour fahre  

Nach eins/zwei Nächten drüber schlafen würd es wohl aberr doch nochmal lackiert.... na mal sehen gell


----------



## doctor worm (1. März 2006)

So, vom Pulvern geholt und das Ergebnis für gut befunden!


Bitte sehr:









Da wird sich mein Weib aber mal freuen, endlich auch mal n anständiges Rad wo nichts klappert fahre und vor allem besitzen zu dürfen.

Fehlen nur noch die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen mit dem Namen von dem Pferd, das sie als Kind geritten ist, ihr aber dann weggenommen worden ist. 
Nicht das ich nötig hätte, aber das macht mal Eindruck!  

Gruß 
DR Worm


----------



## HardyDH (1. März 2006)

Ich find  die gewurzelten Laufräder einfach nur geil !!!!

aber bei mir hat´s mal am hinterrad  2 Speichen aus den Nippeln gerissen, also nicht die Stablilste Sache, aber für ein Stad/Cruising Bike voll in Ordnung.


----------



## badbushido (2. März 2006)

Peugeot drop bar single speed. Gehört nicht mir, aber wenigstens einem aus der Gegend








[/IMG]


----------



## carmol2 (2. März 2006)

badbushido schrieb:
			
		

> Peugeot drop bar single speed. Gehört nicht mir, aber wenigstens einem aus der Gegend


 Aus der Gegend - Kt. LU? Sind die Anfangsbuchstaben des Eigentümers WI?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (3. März 2006)

doctor worm schrieb:
			
		

> So, vom Pulvern geholt und das Ergebnis für gut befunden!
> 
> 
> Bitte sehr:
> ...



Geilomatik!  .... dann wollen wir aber auch 'n Bild von deinem "Weib" auf dem Bike sehen!


----------



## J-CooP (4. März 2006)

Gestern fertig geworden:


 

 

 



Und auf seinen ersten 90km heute schön eingemoddert:


----------



## HardyDH (4. März 2006)

Das Bike ist echt Saugeil !!!!  vor allem die Hs 33 Sonderserie in Weiß ist Super,  aber wie hast du die Vorderradbremse so lässig rangemacht ??  so werden eigentlich nur die Firmtech Modelle montier, aber sieht sehr Professionell aus !!

Auch die roten Akzente  (nippel, diberse Schrauben) kommen geil !


Ein verbesserungsvorschlag, wäre ein radial eingespeichtes Vorderrad !


----------



## J-CooP (4. März 2006)

Das sind 4-Punkt Aufnahmen, wie sie im Trial Bereich sehr verbreitet sind. Ist aber nicht nur an der Vorderbremse, sondern auch hinten. Die Aufnahmen habe ich angelötet.
Lackiert habe ich es übrigens komplett aus der Dose

Das Vorderrad bleibt zweifach gekreuzt. Radial gefällt mir am MTB nicht so sehr.


----------



## roesli (5. März 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern fertig geworden:



Bin schlichtwegs sprachlos ab soviel Konsequenz 

Das Bike des Jahres kommt 2006 schon anfangs März  

Sei glücklich, dass Du wenigstens Moder hast! - Hier hat's heute 30cm Neuschnee hingelegt - und es schneit immer noch


----------



## Martin M (5. März 2006)

Hi J-CooP
super geworden! Mein Glückwunsch zu der Idee, und der Umsetzung!


----------



## biker1967 (5. März 2006)

Hi J-Coop

wenn du noch für die Magura einen Booster brauchst, hab noch einen hier liegen. Dachte, er paßt an die herkömmliche HS, doch der is nur für die Montage wie an deinem Bike gedacht.
Falls Interesse schick mir ne PM


----------



## madbull (6. März 2006)

SHOGUN Stahl-Vorbau 45°/95mm weiß lackiert, 
SOMA 456 Tange Stahl Bahnlenker verchromt 48 cm M-M (750 g), 
BROOKS Leder-Lenkerband, 
Fahrspaß: Unglaublich.


----------



## J-CooP (6. März 2006)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch einen hier liegen. Dachte, er paßt an die herkömmliche HS, doch der is nur für die Montage wie an deinem Bike gedacht.


 Würde wahrscheinlich auch nicht passen, weil ich nur 78mm Lochabstand habe und diese Booster meist für Trialräder sind, bei denen die Felgen und somit auch der Lochabstand deutlich größer sind.

@ madbull: Ich kann mich mit dem Vorbau beim besten Willen nicht anfreunden, auch wenn es sich noch so gut fährt. Jetzt fehlts nur noch, dass du dir so einen häßlichen Schnurrbartlenker anbaust.
Mir gefällt die geradlinige Flatbar-Lilli jedenfalls besser. Aber haupsache du hast Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (6. März 2006)

Ach meich, wie hab ich doch neulich erst zum zorro gesagt: Der arme Meich, jetzt hat ihn auch noch die Vogelgrippe erwischt. Wie J-Coop schon sagt, hauptsache du hast spass daran.


----------



## singlestoph (7. März 2006)

lenker hoch macht bei einem dropbar (rennlenker) sinn wenn man damit im Gelände rumgurken will

sonsthauts nicht so richtig hin

meiner ist am untersten limit wenn ich ausschliesslich im gelände fahren würde müsst er auch noch hoch
















s


----------



## Misanthrop (7. März 2006)

So Kette muss ich noch spannen










Übersetzung 52:14 werd aber wohl noch auf 13 oder 12 runter gehen


----------



## asco1 (7. März 2006)

woooooha - geil!     

Was'n das für'n Bremshebel - gold/weiß    - sowas brauch ich für mein BMX-Projekt.


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2006)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> woooooha - geil!
> 
> Was'n das für'n Bremshebel - gold/weiß    - sowas brauch ich für mein BMX-Projekt.




das muesste ein snafu in gold sein der weiss lackiert wurde .


aet stahljunk
hmm sollte es nich ein fixie werden ?

sietja im moment noch ziemlich schaisse aus . also die lauraeder und so .


----------



## möp (7. März 2006)

doctor worm schrieb:
			
		

> So, vom Pulvern geholt und das Ergebnis für gut befunden!
> BIlDER
> Da wird sich mein Weib aber mal freuen, endlich auch mal n anständiges Rad wo nichts klappert fahre und vor allem besitzen zu dürfen.
> 
> ...



wie oft hast den die spiechen verdreht?
gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (7. März 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> So Kette muss ich noch spannen



Das Foto hat was von diesen Fehler-Such-Bildern ...

a) Wenn schon nur eine Bremse, dann ja wohl vorn! (Die Züge sind ja eh noch zu lang... außer du willst deine Wäsche beim Fahren trocknen?)

b) Kassette ab und DX-Ritzel und Spacer drauf - sieht doch gleich VIEL besser aus!

c) Lenker und Sattel sind Geschmackssache


----------



## Altitude (7. März 2006)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Spot:


----------



## Misanthrop (7. März 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> das muesste ein snafu in gold sein der weiss lackiert wurde .
> 
> 
> aet stahljunk
> ...



Jo is nen goldener Snauf C-Lever
Jawoll sollte Fixie werden, aber die Tatsache, dass es mein Schul und Stadtrad ist bringt halt dazu, dass ich keine Klickies fahre...
Laufrad vorne wird evtl. lackiert wenn ich lustig bin... Hinten lasse ich mir sicher auch noch was einfallen



			
				trapperjohn schrieb:
			
		

> Das Foto hat was von diesen Fehler-Such-Bildern ...
> 
> a) Wenn schon nur eine Bremse, dann ja wohl vorn! (Die Züge sind ja eh noch zu lang... außer du willst deine Wäsche beim Fahren trocknen?)
> 
> ...



a) Bremse vorne is mir zu gefährlich, hinten kann man schön sanft Bremsen
b) Kassette kommt auch ab, aber ich teste halt momentan noch die Übersetzungen und so ist das ganz sinnvoll, aber ja Kassette kommt noch runter
c) Lenker ist cool, hat was von altem Rennmotorrad. Echt ganz lustig damit zu heizen... Sattel is mist aber lag halt rum und hat nix gekostet. Besser als nen BMX Sattel allemal. Und Ziel war es das ganze so billig wie möglich aufzubauen die Karre kostet so wie se da steht 150


----------



## asco1 (7. März 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Jo is nen goldener Snauf C-Lever




aaaah - okay.
Ich hab noch zwei goldene DIATECH Tech 88 rumliegen - dann komm' ich wohl ums lackieren nich umhin.


----------



## doctor worm (8. März 2006)

möp schrieb:
			
		

> wie oft hast den die spiechen verdreht?
> gefällt


Einmal, also um 360Grad!

freut


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2006)

Meins ist jetzt auch endlcih fast fertig, es fehlen nur noch Bremsen und Griffe.
War bzw ist ein Low-Budgetprojekt, weil ich das Bike fÃ¼r die Stadt nehmen mÃ¶chte. Rahmen und Kurbel sowie Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner hatte ich schon, alles andere zusammen ca. noch 130â¬. 
Das Ergebnis kann sich aber sehen lassen, wie ich finde. 

Hier Bilder:

























Ãbersetzung ist 44:19.

Bei den Bremsen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich zwei oder nur eine nehmen soll und, falls ich mich fÃ¼r eine entscheide, ob ich die dann vorne oder hinten verwenden soll...naja, man wird sehen.
Werden auf jeden Fall relativ sicher rote DX V-Brakes.


----------



## odelay (16. März 2006)

was spricht gegen 2 Bremsen ?


----------



## möp (16. März 2006)

falls du dich für eine entscheidest auf jedenfall vorne
die hinten blockiert dir ja sofort


----------



## trapperjohn (16. März 2006)

Der Farbmix ist gewagt -- aber ganz witzig! Die Kette kannste aber ruhig noch kürzen, oder? Du willst ja schliesslich nicht schalten ...


----------



## Rüpel (16. März 2006)

Wirklich schöne Räder in dem Thread. Ladet doch mal eure Räder hier http://singlespeedgallery.com/ hoch, dann haben auch die internationalen SSP-Freunde was zu staunen.

PS: Bin auch ne zeitlang nur eine Bremse gefahren und ist Käse. Hatte sie dann mal ne zeitlang vorne; auch schei$$e, besonders bei Regen. Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2006)

Damit sollte dann die Entscheidung für zwei Bremsen gefallen sein. Soll ja ein Alltagsrad für die Stadt sein und auch bei Regen bewegt werden.
Eine Bremse hatte ich aus Purismusgründen in Erwägung gezogen.
Die Kette kann ich freilich noch kürzen...die Länge ist mir gar nicht so extrem aufgefallen. 
Der Farbmix ist gewagt, das gebe ich zu. Sollte aber auch ein Unikat werden und das ist gelungen.


----------



## bofh (17. März 2006)

Moin,

daß nur eine Felgenbremse vorn und hinten "keine" Bremse Käse ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein Singlespeed (28"-Dackelschneider) hat nur vorn eine Rennradbremse - ist allerdings hinten fixed, dh. Bremsen durch Kontern. Mit Freilauf hinten kann das anders aussehen...

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## Rüpel (17. März 2006)

Naja fixed fahre ich komplett Brakeless, aber das ist auch was anderes. 


...aber was ist ein Dackelschneider?


----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2006)

Dackelschneider werden ganz dünne Reifen sein, nehme ich mal an.
Zur Bremsensache: Ich habe hinten einen Freilauf, von daher sind zwei Bremsen wohl wirklich sinnvoller.


----------



## J-CooP (17. März 2006)

Mit neuer Kurbel und neuem Vorbau (Bilder klicken für große Version):


 



Wiegt jetzt knappe 9,4kg.


----------



## KILROY (17. März 2006)

optisch kaum zu toppen  !!!

...verkaufst Du das   ??


----------



## J-CooP (17. März 2006)

Verkaufen sicher nicht. 

Außerdem kann man es nur mit den passenden Trikots fahren.

Die neuen:








Die alten:


----------



## KILROY (17. März 2006)

schade ( war aber auch klar )
by the way: endlich mal ein nicht-geslopter Rahmen   die sterben ja leider langsam aus  

so muss das aussehen !!!


----------



## nisita (17. März 2006)

@J-CooP 
was ist das für eine kette? sieht ziemlich schick aus..

die neue kurbel finde ich leider nicht soo toll (jedenfalls opt.) ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-CooP (18. März 2006)

Die Kette ist eine Wippermann intraX 7Z1 mit Anti Rost Beschichtung, deshalb die Farbe. Ist aber eigentlich unnötig, da das Rad eh nur bei schönem Wetter raus kommt.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. März 2006)

So mein erster Single Speeder. 
Der Rahmen ist von Bianchi und ca. 20 Jahre alt oder so. Die alte Farbe habe ich runer gebeizt und ihn neu Lakiert.
Teile welche alt sind, sind von Campa und Weihnmann. Wie der Vorbau- und Lenkerhersteller heist weis ich nicht. 
Naben Crupi (BMX) Felgen Mavic. Speichen DT Swiss. 
Steuersatz ist ein Chriss King den ich für 13 Euros von einem Kumpel bekommen habe. 

Ach ja an dieser Stelle möchte ich dem Kent vom Singlespeedshop nochmals danken. Er hat mir meine vielen Fragen stets beantwortet und sehr schnell geliefert.


----------



## felixII (19. März 2006)

SAUgeil!!passt alles wie 
angegossen!


----------



## J-CooP (19. März 2006)

Ja, wirklich hübsch!
Wieviele Zähne hat denn dieses monströse Ritzel?


----------



## sixx teen (19. März 2006)

mit neuen veloflex mitten in der prärie.


----------



## trapperjohn (20. März 2006)

Geil - wo ist das denn? Als Lenkdrachenflieger würde man für sowas morden ...

P.S.: Geiles Rad natürlich auch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smog (20. März 2006)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

>



am teilchenbeschleuniger gefunden?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (20. März 2006)

@ smog 
nein dem AR abgekauft. Waren mal deine ich weis.

@J-CooP

ist ein 22er ist leider nötig damit ich das 54er fahren kann one eine übersetzung zu erhalten mit welcher ich nicht mehr nach hause auf dem "Berg" komme.


----------



## icke (21. März 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufen sicher nicht.



O.K. kannst Du es mir mal ein paar Jahre leihen?


----------



## sixx teen (21. März 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:
			
		

> Geil - wo ist das denn? Als Lenkdrachenflieger würde man für sowas morden ...


das ist ca. 20 km westlich von köln, kurz vor bornheim.

powerkiter bin ich übrigens auch.


----------



## der alte ron (22. März 2006)

Beide Räder sind wunderschön ! Glückwunsch ! 
Die Übersetzung am Bianchi finde ich persönlich etwas unharmonisch für die Strasse . Damit werden selbst ganz leichte Bergabpassagen zur reinsten Tretmühle - ca. 32 km/h bei 100 rpm . Das wirst du warscheinlich recht bald als zu leicht empfinden .


----------



## Linnatic (23. März 2006)

Das Moser Bild ist ja ein Hammer (auch wenns aussieht als wäre im Stammbaum ein Steher nachweisbar). Chapeau!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (23. März 2006)

@ der alte ron

Danke fürs Kompliment. 

Nun ja der Top Speed ist sehr beschränkt. Ist leider so. Das Problem ist, das es zu mir hoch rel. steil ist und ich nicht so Fit bin wie ich es gärne währe. Deshalb das 22er Ritzel. 
Habe aber noch ein 20er Ritzel rumliegen, welches so bald ich es bergauf treten mag also ich genug fit binn, rann kommt. 
Hätte es am liebsten jetzt schon drauf, aber es ist schon so eine Qual damit zu mir nach hause zu fahren.


----------



## Baschdl (23. März 2006)

Dann zieh um nach Kiel! 

Gruß
Baschdl


----------



## jedinightmare (26. März 2006)

Na, also wenn DAS kein Singlespeed ist...


----------



## King Jens one (30. März 2006)

So meine Single Speed Karre ist jetzt endlich fertig wiegt 10,8kg und ist mein ganzer Stolz!

dit Bild hab ihr hier

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/235991/cat/513


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (30. März 2006)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> So mein erster Single Speeder.
> Der Rahmen ist von Bianchi und ca. 20 Jahre alt oder so. Die alte Farbe habe ich runter gebeizt und ihn neu Lakiert.



hmm, also eigentlich war ich der arme kerl der die farbe weggebeizt hat... ;-)


----------



## Bergaufbremser (31. März 2006)

Stimmt hätte aber die sache nur verkompliziert deshalb habe ich es so geschrieben.


----------



## Lord_Goblin (1. April 2006)

ich hoffe ich darf auch mal ein dirt bike da rein posten...


----------



## lelebebbel (1. April 2006)

Man beachte das Loch vor den Verstellschienen. Das ist Leichtbau pur!


----------



## niconj (2. April 2006)

Bitte nicht schlagen. Ist mein Kurierrad und für mich perfekt! Kann vom Aussehen sicher nicht mit vielen anderen Rädern in dieser Galerie mithalten.

Hab es mal kurz mit Wasser übergossen, damit es nicht so dreckig ist.  

Übersetzung ist 44:18 aber nächste Woche kommt 44:16 dran, weil das 18ner mittlerweile viel zu leicht ist. Ausserdem ist Sommer und da kommen die Sport Contact Reifen drauf. Die Rollen auch nochmal leichter als die Marathon.

Die kette ist schon ganz schön runter und wird auch gleich ersetzt. Der DMR Spanner ist einfach nur geil! Siehe auch mein Thema. "DMR Spanner Lacngzeittest".

Gabel ist eine Kinesis Maxlight.


----------



## nisita (2. April 2006)

also ich finds voll schön.. vorallem weil es halt wirklich bei jedem wetter fahrbar ist (im gegensatz zu so manch anderen bike hier..)


----------



## niconj (2. April 2006)

nisita schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finds voll schön.. vorallem weil es halt wirklich bei jedem wetter fahrbar ist (im gegensatz zu so manch anderen bike hier..)



Ja beim Kurierfahren reicht es z.B. wenn der Regen von oben kommt. Ohne Schutzbleche kommt der auch von unten und ausserdem siehst du, wenn du durch Schlamm fährst, aus wie ein Schwein!


----------



## niconj (2. April 2006)

Übrigens hier mal das vorher Foto.


----------



## sixx teen (3. April 2006)

nun ist es fertig.  






Rahmen: F. Moser Bahn verchromt
Gabel:    F. Moser Bahn verchromt
Naben:   Campagnolo Record
Felgen:   Rigida Chrina 36 Speichen gelötet
Reifen:    Veloflex Corsa 20 mm
Kurbel:    Campagnolo Pista
Pedale:   Campagnolo Hakenpedale
KB:         Gebhardt 42 Zähne 1/2 * 1/8
Ritzel:     Reich 18 Zähne 1/2 * 1/8
Vorbau:   3ttt F. Moser 130 mm
Lenker:    Cinelli Bahn
Stütze:    Tune "Starkes Stück" 27,0 mm
Sattel:     Selle Italia SLR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulau (3. April 2006)

*Single lingle ling !!!*

Na, was sgt ihr dazu ?
Und das schönste ist ihr könnt`s kaufen.
Ich find`s nur schön!!!!


----------



## Lulau (3. April 2006)

Mist wie bekomm ich denn da Bild hochgeladen ????


----------



## pj10 (3. April 2006)

Lulau schrieb:
			
		

> Mist wie bekomm ich denn da Bild hochgeladen ????



du mußt es erst in dein fotoalbum hier hochladen und kannst es dann verlinken.
vom rechner (C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Holli\Desktop\argon) geht das nicht.

ps: aber du hast recht ;-) das rad ist sehr schön.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. April 2006)

@ sixx teen

Wunderschön ! 

Aber sag mal 42 18 ist das nicht etwas zu weich ? Also ich habe ja 54 22 also 2.45/1 und bei dir 2.3/1. Ich finde ja auf geraden meine schon zu weich. Aber 2.3/ 1 ist ja eine noch weichere Überetzung. Ist es bei dir so hügelig oder warum fährst du es so ? Ich möchte ja sobald ich das verdammte Ritzel runter habe 54 20 fahren. Mal schauen ob ich dann noch nach hause fahren kann ohne einen Kreislaufkolaps zu bekommen.


----------



## Psisp (4. April 2006)

@ niconj!
ich weiß warum das zu leicht ist! :grins:
bitte dringend kette kürzen, da hilft der schicke dmr spanner auch nix mehr, v.a. wenn du mit'm 16er fahren willst. 
mmhh kurierfahrer, der nimbus des letzten großstadtcowboys!


----------



## Lulau (4. April 2006)

So, jetzt aber !://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/237481"][img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/11454/P1010058.JPG[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulau (4. April 2006)

Mehr zum Nicolai unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=9212


----------



## sixx teen (4. April 2006)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> @ sixx teen
> 
> Wunderschön !
> 
> Aber sag mal 42 18 ist das nicht etwas zu weich ? Also ich habe ja 54 22 also 2.45/1 und bei dir 2.3/1. Ich finde ja auf geraden meine schon zu weich. Aber 2.3/ 1 ist ja eine noch weichere Überetzung. Ist es bei dir so hügelig oder warum fährst du es so ? Ich möchte ja sobald ich das verdammte Ritzel runter habe 54 20 fahren. Mal schauen ob ich dann noch nach hause fahren kann ohne einen Kreislaufkolaps zu bekommen.


Danke!

Zuerst war 52/16 drauf.Das geht ja gar nicht.Dann 47/19 und nun 42/18.Der Grund sind meine Knie und der hauptsächliche Einsatzbereich Stadt.Zu weiteren Änderungen bleiben mir noch die Ritzel 17 und 16. ;-)


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. April 2006)

ah ok so ist das. Na ja Fix und Knieprobleme sind schon nicht so verträglich. 
Wünsch dir auf alle Fälle viel Spass mit dem teil.


----------



## tschoah (5. April 2006)

Moin.

Mein Flitzer ist gerade fertig geworden. 
Soll ein Renner für die Stadt sein.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (5. April 2006)

Na Dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu, oder soll ich eher Beitrag sagen?!

Mehr Stahl geht fast nicht. Nur noch die Kurbel, das passt aber nicht ins Bild, aber seht selber.





Rahmen: Bontrager Race Lite 
Gabel: Ritchey Logic, Made bei Tange
Vorbau: IBIS stahl, mit interner Zugverlegung umgelötet 
Lenker: Tioga Tange Prestige in Chrom
Sattelstütze: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Campa Record OR
Felgen: ARAYA RM400 poliert
Reifen: Conti
Naben: Heylight
Innenlager: Ritchey Logic
Kurbel: Syncros
Kettenblatt: TA
Steuersatz: Record

Mir gefällt es so wie es ist.
Ach ja, bei der Übersetzung 38/16 habe ich keinen Kettenspanner benötigt. 

Gruß aus Schwaben
Olaf


----------



## martn (5. April 2006)

soweit mans erkennen kann hübsch. aber warum is das bild von der seite so schlecht? büschn arg komprimert... und erkenne ich da mojos?


----------



## doctor worm (5. April 2006)

Hab dann heute auchmal Fotos gemacht:


Heute morgen am Flughafen





In der Hasenheide





Und heute Abend wieder am Flughafen zurück





Univega Alpina Comp 93


Gabel: Tange Switchblade Ahead
Steuersatz: Wtb
Lenker/ Vorbau/ Stütze: Control Tech
Bremshebel: Real
Bremsen/ Kurbel/ Sattelschnellspanner: XTR
Kettenblatt: Sugino 38z
Felgen: Campa Mirox
Nabe hi.: White ENO 32L
Nabe vorn: Suntour xc pro 36L
Reifen: Ritchey Mobybite 2.1
Ansonsten: Nokons, Flite, Onza Chillpills, Pdm 520...


----------



## gruenbaer (5. April 2006)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt es so wie es ist.



mir auch.
wiewohl, mit ner graden gabel ... 
tausch doch mit herrn doctor 

martn: mojos am bonti? aber klar doch 

ciao
dirk


----------



## martn (6. April 2006)

war ja auch positiv gemeint, ^^


----------



## _stalker_ (6. April 2006)

tschoah schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Flitzer ist gerade fertig geworden.
> Soll ein Renner für die Stadt sein.



Find ich wirklich schick die Farbkombi mit den knalligen Maguras zum schwarzen Rahmen/Parts 
Eine schwarze Kurbel fände ich noch besser bzw. stimmiger
Ahja...die Reifen machen Spass - hab ich atm auch drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (6. April 2006)

von ner Stadtschlampe zum Single-Speeder mutiert. Nix besonderes, aber hoher Spaßfaktor!

Gruß an alle Singles


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. April 2006)

@ doctor worm

sehr sehr schön. Das teil hat bei mir den gewissen Nerv getroffen. 

Hast du es schon auf www.singlespeedgallery.com reingestellt ? 
Wenn nicht umbedingt nachholen so was sollte der Welt nicht vorbehalten werden. 

@ schwarzer Olaf 

geile Farb kombi. 
ganz nach dem Motto only Steel is real.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (6. April 2006)

> gruenbaer Zitat:
> Zitat von Olaf-Schwarz
> Mir gefällt es so wie es ist.
> 
> ...



Scheinbar sind wir alle etwas Detailverliebt, ja das sind MOJO´s. Passend zum Flaschenhalter. 

Habe eine Switchblade, auch einen passenden Steuersatz.... Na was wohl? Yep einen polierten King. Fahre diese Gabel aber mit Absicht! Die Switchblade ist so steif, das es auf Dauer den Rahmen kaputt macht, und bei der Sitzposition ist etwas Dämpfung gerne gesehen. Mann wird ja nicht jünger

Gruß aus Schwaben
Olaf


----------



## Baxx (6. April 2006)

Fotos vom neuen Setup auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## tschoah (6. April 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich wirklich schick die Farbkombi mit den knalligen Maguras zum schwarzen Rahmen/Parts
> Eine schwarze Kurbel fände ich noch besser bzw. stimmiger
> Ahja...die Reifen machen Spass - hab ich atm auch drauf



Danke. 

Ja, die Reifen sind wirklich toll. Damit gleitet das Rad gnadenlos dahin.


----------



## Primel (6. April 2006)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos vom neuen Setup auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:




Jutet teil, wat isses denn für ne kurbel und wat für nen blatt?


----------



## GlanDas (6. April 2006)

tschoah schrieb:
			
		

> Danke.
> 
> Ja, die Reifen sind wirklich toll. Damit gleitet das Rad gnadenlos dahin.



Was sind denn das für Reifen?
Hab hier noch ein LRS liegen den ich ggf als Straßenradsatz benutzten könnte mit den richtigen Reifen...dann werd ich nimmer so schnell müde wenn ich den RR hinterherflitze mit meinen 2.1" Reifen die am Asphalt kleben


----------



## Baxx (6. April 2006)

Kampfwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Jutet teil, wat isses denn für ne kurbel und wat für nen blatt?



Danke. Das ist eine LX Octalink Kurbel, schwarz lackiert, mit Gebhardt 38er Blatt.


----------



## tschoah (6. April 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn das für Reifen?
> Hab hier noch ein LRS liegen den ich ggf als Straßenradsatz benutzten könnte mit den richtigen Reifen...dann werd ich nimmer so schnell müde wenn ich den RR hinterherflitze mit meinen 2.1" Reifen die am Asphalt kleben



Continental SportContact 26x1,3. Kannst du 6 Bar reinpumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (6. April 2006)

Schwalbe Table Top


----------



## HardyDH (7. April 2006)

bella schrieb:
			
		

> Schwalbe Table Top






Was ist den das für eine  geile Weiße Hinterradnabe ?? selbst Lakiert ?

mit geraden Speichen oder ?   wo hast die her ?


----------



## lynx75 (7. April 2006)

Das ist ein Mavic Crosslink Laufradsatz von 2002. Leider nur noch selten zu bekommen!

Gruß Björn


----------



## Kendooo (7. April 2006)

Also ich kenn nen Händler, der mir Sram 9.0er in Weiß angeboten hat. Fand ich schon ziemlich chic.


----------



## lynx75 (7. April 2006)

Kendooo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kenn nen Händler, der mir Sram 9.0er in Weiß angeboten hat. Fand ich schon ziemlich chic.




Sag mal, zu welchen Preis wollte er sie dir verkaufen?


----------



## der_eine (8. April 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> von ner Stadtschlampe zum Single-Speeder mutiert. Nix besonderes, aber hoher Spaßfaktor!
> 
> Gruß an alle Singles


ich wollte mal höflich fragen was das für ein kettenspanner ist? 
mfg der_eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexxx (8. April 2006)

Moin,
ich habe da auch mal ein paar Reste zusammengeschraubt. Eigentlich fahre ich schon seit 1993 mit nicht mehr als 7Gängen durch die Gegend, seit drei Jahren nur noch mit einem, aber nun ist der eine Gang auch an einem schönen Rad, wie ich finde. Was meint ihr???
Kurze Übersicht:
Scott Fastback Rahmen (zweimal gerissen und repariert)
Scott CroMo Gabel
Carbon-Laufräder
Precision Kurbeln
Specialized Titan Innenlager mit längerer TNT Titan Achse
Shimano SG-X Kettenblatt
SRP-Schrauben
NoName Sattelstütze
Flite Titanium mit ca. 80.000km Laufleistung
Magura Hydra Bremse Baujahr Ende der 80er
Schwalbe Fat Frank Reifen

Dann mal her mit der Kritik!!!

Gruß,

Alexxx


----------



## HardyDH (8. April 2006)

Also sieht echt ziemlich geil aus !!!

aber den Lenker würd ich sofort wechseln .... das fährt sich ja sicher voll komisch oder ??

ansonsten ... Top Bike, vielleicht noch ne Hinterradbremse, oder hast du ohne Freilauf ?


----------



## Alexxx (8. April 2006)

Oh Gott, nein bloss nicht noch eine Bremse, ich finde die vordere schon zuviel und würde am liebsten den Freilauf und die Bremse abbauen,denn eigentlich ist mir das Rad noch viel zu schwer, obwohl es wohl einer der leichtesten "Cruiser" überhaupt sein wird, ich konnte um die 5-6kg einsparen, aber da geht noch was. Der Lenker ist nicht schlecht, aber er ist aus Stahl und wird auf alle Fälle noch geändert. Ein Softride Suspension Vorbau wäre noch geil!
Gruß,

Alexxx


----------



## lelebebbel (9. April 2006)

der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte mal höflich fragen was das für ein kettenspanner ist?
> mfg der_eine



Rohloff. Ist teuer (50?) aber gut. Allerdings ist die Kettenlinie nicht frei einstellbar, denn er ist halt eigentlich für die Rohloffnabe.


----------



## der_eine (9. April 2006)

ach der ist es.konnte ich nicht so gut erkennen.
ich mein der steht mit 56,- im workshop.aber die sagen das man die kettelinie einstellen kann.frage ist nur wie weit.egal.das wäre mir ein bissel zu teuer.
mfg der_eine


----------



## Spezialistz (9. April 2006)

eingangfahrrad:


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. April 2006)

um es vorweg zu nehmen: ja es ist eine schöne wassertonne ;-)

das meine:


----------



## Spezialistz (9. April 2006)

und was das für ne schöne tonne ist....


----------



## Alex de Large (10. April 2006)

der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte mal höflich fragen was das für ein kettenspanner ist?
> mfg der_eine



@lelebebbel

No! Ist kein Rohloff ist ein Paul!

Hab ich auch an meinem CD in Silber. Zu beziehen über Ebay oder über Rabbits (Mootsimporteur), ist allerdings recht teuer (zwischen 50 und 80 ).

















Die Kettenlinie ist ca 15 mm einstellbar. Funzt hervorragend.

Gruß


----------



## jsweet (10. April 2006)

dann will ich auch mal:











gestern war jungfernfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmol2 (10. April 2006)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> dann will ich auch mal:


Die Ersatzräder solltest du mal ölen. 

Ansonsten bis auf die Lenkerstellung ganz OK, gefällt mir.


----------



## jsweet (10. April 2006)

carmol2 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ersatzräder solltest du mal ölen.
> 
> Ansonsten bis auf die Lenkerstellung ganz OK, gefällt mir.



die ersatzräder fahr ich nicht mehr!

wie sollte ich den lenker sonst einstellen? so passt er eigenlich ganz gut!


----------



## roesli (11. April 2006)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> dann will ich auch mal:



Cilo Swiss


----------



## jsweet (11. April 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Cilo Swiss



wer hats erfunden??


----------



## roesli (12. April 2006)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> wer hats erfunden??



Das frag ich mich eben auch grad. Cilo ist mir wohlbekannt, aber nicht mit dem Schriftzug/Logo und schon gar nicht dem Herkunftsland als Markenbezeichung. 

Was hat der Rahmen für eine Geschichte?


----------



## kingmoe (12. April 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Das frag ich mich eben auch grad. Cilo ist mir wohlbekannt, aber nicht mit dem Schriftzug/Logo und schon gar nicht dem Herkunftsland als Markenbezeichung.
> 
> Was hat der Rahmen für eine Geschichte?



Cilo Swiss ist unter dieser Bezeichnung ganz normal am Markt gewesen. Ob das nun dieselbe Firma wie "nur" Cilo war, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Der Rahmen ist aus einem neuen Komplettrad, das aus Restbeständen von Stadler stammt. Clombus SLX, lecker!


----------



## zurkoe (12. April 2006)

Surly Karate Monkey:













Bald mit neuer Plakette!


----------



## GlanDas (12. April 2006)

Geiles Teil,
29" ?
(ich will auch 29" SSP Starr :'( )


----------



## roesli (12. April 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Cilo Swiss ist unter dieser Bezeichnung ganz normal am Markt gewesen. Ob das nun dieselbe Firma wie "nur" Cilo war, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
> Der Rahmen ist aus einem neuen Komplettrad, das aus Restbeständen von Stadler stammt. Clombus SLX, lecker!



So lernt man was  

Wusste nicht, dass es Cilo im Ausland mal in der Form gab - die Leute aus Romanel hatten nie ein so glückliches Händchen mit Exportgeschäften. Oder ob sie einfach den Namen in Lizenz vergaben? - Die Machart des Rahmens könnte allerdings schon auf ein original Cilo hinweisen....

Ein Auftrag für Heidi Holmes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (12. April 2006)

... du sollst nicht zweifeln, sondern glauben! die sind hier immer so verkauft worden. es erschüttert mich dass du das nicht weisst. 

aberwaswillmanschonvoneinemavocetsattelfahererwarten
flo


----------



## tomasius (13. April 2006)

guten tach!

ich verfolge diesen thread schon längere zeit und habe nun auch mit dem basteln angefangen und stelle mein rad mal hier zur diskussion.

ausgangspunkt war ein günstiger(?) specialized cro-mo rahmen, einige restbestände aus meiner teilekiste und ein singlespeed kit von 24seven.

alles passte auf anhieb: das 110er shimano innenlager, das 48er ta kettenblatt, das 16er dx ritzel, die alten dx Kurbeln und auch das kit. vor allem stimmte die kettenlinie auf anhieb. das einzige problem war die kettenlänge, aber zum glück gibt's ja den tollen point I kettenspanner ... ja, ich habe alle warnungen hier ignoriert und ihn gekauft  
jedenfalls liegt er jetzt in der restekiste, stattdessen hab' ich mir den rohloff geholt (ist ja ostern  ) und was soll ich sagen: das teil ist perfekt  
klar, ich hätte auch mit größeren (kleineren) kettenblättern tricksen können, aber 48:16 wollte ich beibehalten.
hier nun also fotos von meiner gestrigen runde. 































ich werde die pedale auf jeden fall noch tauschen (spd pedale), auch die kettenblattschrauben sind noch zu lang. ansonsten lässt's sich geil fahren, auch wenn meine daumen noch gelegentlich nach den schalthebeln zucken. 

nächste woche gebe ich euch den umfang meiner oberschenkel durch.  

gruß, tom  

VERKAUFE: Point I Singlespeed Kettenspanner ! VHB 6  zzgl. Versand !


----------



## mete (13. April 2006)

Sieht doch gelungen aus, aber wo fährt man 48:16? Ich würde die Kette noch weiter kürzen, ist ja schließlich kein Schaltwerk .


----------



## singlestoph (15. April 2006)

hab mir wieder was bauen lassen
















s


----------



## singlestoph (15. April 2006)

und einwenig materialrecycling  betrieben











ist mir aber zu klein also hab ich den lenker etwas höher gesetzt und meine Freundin daraufgesetzt

s


----------



## SpeedFreak (15. April 2006)

nun denn, dann oute ich mich auch mal als "Neu-Singlespeeder"  
Hier ist mein Schatz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (16. April 2006)

Danke, Speedfreak, hast mich grad auf ne Idee gebracht.
Geiles Tierchen haste da.


----------



## foenfrisur (16. April 2006)

SpeedFreak schrieb:
			
		

> nun denn, dann oute ich mich auch mal als "Neu-Singlespeeder"



an deiner stelle würd ich die kette noch etwas kürzen!
denn bei dem labber-spanner kann es passieren das dir bei der nächsten bodenwelle die kette abfliegt  

da kannste ruhig so weit kürzen bis der spanner fast oben an die kettenstrebe kommt....
hat auch den vorteil das das ritzel etwas mehr umschlungen wird 




			
				mete schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die Kette noch weiter kürzen, ist ja schließlich kein Schaltwerk .



dann wird´s aber arg stramm bei dem rohloff.
hab ihn auch in der stellung, so läuft die kette noch leichtfüßig durch.


----------



## foenfrisur (16. April 2006)

hier mal mein kleiner fuhrpark, übersetzungen stehen in meiner sig!














sers, kai


----------



## SpeedFreak (16. April 2006)

@mr proper: Gern doch   Was für eine Idee ist es? Vielleicht hab ich ja Copyright drauf...  

@foenfrisur: die Kette muß noch gekürzt werden, das stimmt, ich hab sie momentan nur noch so drauf, weil ich mir noch nicht im Klaren bin, ob ich bei dieser Übersetzung (46-17) bleibe. Ich werde mal ein 13er oder 15er Ritzel testen...


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (18. April 2006)

so, dann schleiche ich mich hier auch mal rein  





läuft momentan auf 42:17. Das war fürs Münsterland auch perfekt. Jetzt im Harz ist mir die Kombi eine Spur zu knackig  . mal 36:17 versuchen... 

Zusammengehalten wird der ganze Antrieb von einem alten SIS-Schaltwerk. Zu sehen im Bilderbuch in den alten Aufnahmen, vor der Lackierung. Funktioniert bestens. Ist ja auch das Einzige was dieses grausige Stück Technik tadellos macht: NICHT schalten


----------



## GTdanni (18. April 2006)

Moin Leute. 

Ich hab mir Anfang des Jahres auch nen Eingangrad gebastelt. 

Nicht das schönste aber sicher eines der seltensten SSP überhaupt. (wegen der Felgengröße)














Cu Danni


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. April 2006)

Was ist den an der Felgengrösse so besonders ?


----------



## kingmoe (19. April 2006)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den an der Felgengrösse so besonders ?



Nicht 28", nicht 26", sondern nie wirklich gebräuchliche - und mittlerweile ausgestorbene - Araya RM20 in 700D.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. April 2006)

Also ca. 27.5 Zoll oder was ?


----------



## kingmoe (19. April 2006)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:
			
		

> Also ca. 27.5 Zoll oder was ?



So ungefähr: GT hat sich beim "Tachyon" damals gedacht, es sei mit 1.4er Reifen wie ein Renner und mit 2.0 Breite wie ein MTB zu fahren - wollte aber keiner haben, wohl auch, weil zu wenig Hersteller die Reifen produziert haben.

Mehr dazu in meiner Galerie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. April 2006)

danke für die Info wusste nicht das es so was mal gab. Binn aber was solche dinge angeht auch nicht gut informiert.


----------



## kilowahn (19. April 2006)

hallo,
ich wollte auch mal mein "kleines" vorstellen:







28er Steppenwolf Tao-Rahmen für Rohloff, MZ MX Comp
und alte XT-Tretkurbeln und alte XT-Laufräder von 
meinem 1991er? Trekkingrad (vorne Radial eingespeicht).

apropos tretlager: die linke kurbel lockert sich immer - 
muss ich die jetzt wegschmeißen, oder kann ich da noch
was machen?
ach so: da ist jetzt gerade der stadtsattel dran und licht...

grüße,
kilowahn


----------



## kaspersack (20. April 2006)

So, hier mein Beitrag zur Galerie


----------



## der_eine (20. April 2006)

ich mag auch mal kritik und lob erwünscht.und der point spanner funktioniert.zerlegt,gefettet,top!


----------



## roesli (21. April 2006)

der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag auch mal kritik und lob erwünscht.



Ein schicker Rahmen   - Was ist das für ein Gestell? - Aufbau mit etwas mehr schwarzen Teilen (Gabel, Bremsen, Naben) würde sich noch scheu besser machen. 



			
				der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> und der point spanner funktioniert.



Es gibt noch Wunder auf der Welt


----------



## Kunibert (21. April 2006)

Mein Quantec Race CC Crosser für den flachen Weg zur Arbeit.
Nabe ist eine "umgesteckte" Sachs New Success Schraubkranznabe. Sattel, Kettenblatt und Spanner werden noch getauscht. Fotos sind mau, war ein quickie. Der Rahmen ist allerdings wirklich klasse!


----------



## der_eine (21. April 2006)

@roesli
das ist ein 12 jahre alter "BIKE-Dome" rahmen aus raynolds cromoly.welches weiss ich nicht,aber es ist tierisch leicht und dünnwandig.ich denke es ist 835er,aber ich kann mjich auch täuschen.
die gabel ist eine 13 jahre alte marin rockstar.zu schade um sie zu entsorgen. 
die bremsen ist ne oem avid single digit 5.also für fast lau bekommen.da würde kaum jemand ne sagen,denk ich.
naben sind es xt(kotz),der freilauf ist ätzend.
und der point,tja für die stadt ist er super,zerlegen,fetten,dranbauen,fertig. 
ich weiss garnicht was die leute gegen ihn haben....


----------



## Carsten (22. April 2006)

Ich hab auch endlich einen gebaut:






Detaiols und Erfahrungsbericht auf meiner Homepage unter Aktuelles


----------



## lelebebbel (23. April 2006)

32/15?

Kein Wunder war das nix - zu hoher Gang. Probier mal ein 18er, oder zumindest 16er Ritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilowahn (24. April 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> 32/15?
> 
> Kein Wunder war das nix - zu hoher Gang. Probier mal ein 18er, oder zumindest 16er Ritzel



hi lelebebbel,
meintest du mich?
grüße,
kilowahn


----------



## lelebebbel (24. April 2006)

Ne, ich meinte Carsten, weil der in dem Erfahrungsbericht auf der HP schreibt, Singlespeeder seien nur was fürs Flachland


----------



## nisita (24. April 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ich meinte Carsten, weil der in dem Erfahrungsbericht auf der HP schreibt, Singlespeeder seien nur was fürs Flachland


sind sie letzendlich auch..  bzw. eher für umgebungen mit nicht alzugroßen steigunsunterschieden.. denn nen paar hügel sind kein problem, aber richtige berge kannste damit nicht fahren, jedenfalls nicht wenn du auf der geraden noch relativ mitkommen willst..


----------



## lelebebbel (24. April 2006)

Das kommt immer noch auf den Fahrer an. Es sind schon viele mit Singlespeedern AlpenX gefahren, einer bekanntlich ja sogar längs, auch in Gruppen mit Schaltern dabei. Und eben schau ich mir Bilder vom Gardasee an, 2 Wochen alt......




ist einer hier aus dem Forum, 2:1 mit ner Gruppe Schalter.

In Gegenden, die besagte "richtige Berge" haben, gibts dafür keine Geraden mehr. Also kann man z.b. 32:18 ketten.


----------



## nisita (24. April 2006)

klar, ich bin auch schonmal 17% steigungen mit singlespeed hoch... problem ist halt, wenn man am rand von gebirgen wohnt, und man öfters in beide richtungen muss... (deswegen hab ich ja meine 3-gang kettenschaltung  )

und sie sache mit der alpenlngsüberquerung.. klar, ist schon was "krasses", und berghoch war er ja auch immer der erste, aber bei den bergabpassagen hatte er ziemliche probleme.. und gesund ist die sahe bestimmt auch nicht unbedingt.. aber das grhört hier eigentlich ja nicht hin...


----------



## martn (24. April 2006)

jo, wennde genug saft in den beinen hast, steigste erst da ab, wo die meisten schalter sowieso nur in schrittgeschwindkeit rumeiern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (24. April 2006)

ich wollte ja die Sache nicht generell verteufeln...aber mit ner schnellen CC-Truppe kommst auf Dauer nicht mit...auch wenn Du stark bist. Mit den meisten MTB Gruppen kann man aber schon mit fahren...wenn ich von der Sache an sich nichts halten würde, hätt ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht...
Trotzdem ist meine Hochachtung vor den Singlespeed Alpencrossen nur gestiegen nach meinem Selbstversuch. Machen würd ichs aber nicht


----------



## Misanthrop (26. April 2006)

flatbar wird bald kommen und clickies sind morgen da...


----------



## Gipsy (26. April 2006)

der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ein 12 jahre alter "BIKE-Dome" rahmen aus raynolds cromoly.welches weiss ich nicht,aber es ist tierisch leicht und dünnwandig.ich denke es ist 835er,aber ich kann mjich auch täuschen.



@ der eine 
schickes Rad, sieht schnell aus  
Frage: Ist das Oberrohr an Deinem Rahmen auch ovalisiert? Beim Unterrohr kann man die Ovalisierung ja sehen, aber am Oberrohr ist es auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen. Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren einen leichten Stahlrahmen gekauft, der Deinem sehr ähnlich sieht. Leider konnte ich über Herkunft und Rohrsatz nichts in Erfahrung bringen. Ober- und Unterrohr sind aber entgegengesetzt ovalisiert. Wäre schön, wenn Du etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen könntest.  

Mal ein Bild von dem Rahmen, habe ihn auch als Singlespeed aufgebaut.





Gruß Gipsy


----------



## der_eine (29. April 2006)

@Gipsy
danke für die zustimmung 
du hast recht.das unterrohr ist ein wenig ovalisiert ind richtung steuerkopf.das oberrohr auch.in richtung steuerkopf wird es breiter wenn man von oben draufschaut und in richtung sitzrohr wird es schmäler wenn man von oben draufschaut.
2 mal entgegengesetzt ovalisiert und richtig rund ist es nur in der mitte.und jetzt nochmal angeben:ich find die ritchey dropouts die gemufft sind tierisch geil 

das ist der selbe nur in blau .die gabel will ich gibs mir sofort.ich wollte sie in titanfinish haben,aber der alte bekannte hatte sie nich mehr 
haste sauber gemacht.wie schon gesagt,was das für rohre sind kann ich nicht sagen. 
ehe ich es vergesse:ein rad ist nur so schnell,wie der fahrer puste hat 
aber es geht verdammt gut ab.morgens tukkern und nach feierabend wird getreten.
will mir jetzt noch ein mtb ssp aufbauen.aber das ist zukunftsmusik. 
mfg der_eine


----------



## armin-m (29. April 2006)

Nach ein paar kleinen Änderungen kanns jetzt endlich in den Thread in den es gehört...


----------



## Baxx (30. April 2006)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Nach ein paar kleinen Änderungen kanns jetzt endlich in den Thread in den es gehört...



Sehr geil, gefällt mir. Wegen dem Sattel bin ich unschlüssig... sieht farblich etwas unpassend aus. Den Flaschenhalter würde ich auch abmachen, dann sieht's noch puristischer aus  .


----------



## hellrazor (1. Mai 2006)

eben fertig geworden und Probefahrt bestanden. Kleine Änderungen wie Pedale und Sattel kommen noch.


----------



## Cycomiko (2. Mai 2006)

hier ist mein singlespeeder, habe ihn erst letzte woche fertig umgebaut, ist wieder ungewohnt von federgabel auf starrgabel umzusteigen, macht aber trotzdem tierisch spass mit zu heizen....

greetz cyco


----------



## der_eine (4. Mai 2006)

@hellrazor
das mit dem rennlenker habe ich mir auch schonmal überlegt.kommt man sehr tief runter wenn man unten anfasst?was sind das für bremshebel?
mfg der_eine


----------



## hellrazor (5. Mai 2006)

der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> @hellrazor
> das mit dem rennlenker habe ich mir auch schonmal überlegt.kommt man sehr tief runter wenn man unten anfasst?was sind das für bremshebel?
> mfg der_eine



Hallo, naja wenn man den Lenker unten anfässt, ist die Position natürlich nicht gerade die bequemste. Aber ich fasse den Lenker eh fast nur oben an, bzw. habe die Hände immer am Bremshebel. Diese sind von der alten Shimano 600 Rennradgruppe. Gruß, Mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santa Cruiser (5. Mai 2006)

Hab auch endlich mal die horizontalen Ausfallenden ausgenutzt und auf Singlespeed umgebaut:


----------



## nisita (5. Mai 2006)

sieht schick aus.. aber mal ne blöde frage.. was fährst du damit? weil die gabel für die stadt doch nen bissl zu groß ist, fürs gelände sind die reifen wiederum nicht das beste (oder du fährst nur wenns trocken ist..)
bzw. die super motos federn doch so schon ziemlich viel ab..


----------



## Santa Cruiser (5. Mai 2006)

So ist es das "City-Setup".  Wenn's ins Gelände geht, kommen andere Reifen drauf.


----------



## insanerider (5. Mai 2006)

..normal liebe ich bei single speed rädern ja stahlrahmen und einfache cleane optik aber dein cruz ist echt ein traum..sieht so ein bißchen nach den supermoto bikes aus .... von mir


----------



## curryketchup (5. Mai 2006)

@Santa

schickes Radl.
Was für eine HR Nabe ist das denn?

gruß Chr


----------



## Santa Cruiser (6. Mai 2006)

curryketchup schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine HR Nabe ist das denn?


Magura FR (sprich DT Swiss Hügi FR)


----------



## rob (6. Mai 2006)

der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> @hellrazor
> das mit dem rennlenker habe ich mir auch schonmal überlegt.kommt man sehr tief runter wenn man unten anfasst?was sind das für bremshebel?
> mfg der_eine



ich fahre an meiner stadtnutte (alter specialized hardrock mtb-rahmen) auch nen rennlenker. obwohl die differenz zwischen sattelhöhe und unterlenker 22 cm beträgt, fährt es sich auch im unterlenkergriff noch bequem. jedoch fährt man  ja in der stadt keine langen passagen in dieser körperhaltung.

das bike von hellrazor find ich zeimlich geil. nur vlt noch nen etwas kürzeren vorbau und dafür den sattel weiter vor...

das santa cruz ist ganz schön pronografisch 

rb


----------



## der_eine (6. Mai 2006)

moin gemeinde.
das santa ist echt mal eines der wenigen was mir ohne einschränkung gefällt.tolles ding 
danke für die antworten bezüglich rennlenker.
die umstände haben mnich gestern einen neuen vorbau auf meines machen lassen,ITM Mantis in 120mm,sieht besser aus und fährt sich herrvorragend.den lenker änder ich auch noch.
noch ne frage zum santa,packt der rahmen 130mm in ner doppelbrücke verpackt?
will mir was neues aufbauen.
mfg der_eine


----------



## Santa Cruiser (6. Mai 2006)

der_eine schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne frage zum santa,packt der rahmen 130mm in ner doppelbrücke verpackt?


Der Rahmen ist für Gabeln bis 160mm freigegeben, meines Wissens allerdings nur Single Crown (aber was soll auch ne 130er DC?  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (8. Mai 2006)

Mein Alltagsrad in einer der Jahreszeit entsprechenden Umgebung:







Ein klein wenig tuntig die ganze Komposition, aber ich denke so gehört sich das als Singlespeeder!


----------



## Alex de Large (8. Mai 2006)

doctor worm schrieb:
			
		

> Ein klein wenig tuntig die ganze Komposition, aber ich denke so gehört sich das als Singlespeeder!



Wie jetzt???

Singlespeed nix für Heteros???

Zu verkaufen: mein Singlespeed, schnellstmöglich!!!


----------



## Psisp (9. Mai 2006)

@ santa cruiser, welche größe hat denn dein rahmen, ich bräuchte demnächst was neues und überlege ob es sinn macht das chamäleon als xc bike auf zu bauen, dann eben in 19" und 80mm sid. wahrscheinlich, ist das eher ein schuss in ofen oder?!


----------



## doctor worm (9. Mai 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt???
> 
> Singlespeed nix für Heteros???
> 
> Zu verkaufen: mein Singlespeed, schnellstmöglich!!!



Es ist doch nunmal so, daß man als gemeiner Singlespeeder damit Leben muß ein wenig anders zu sein als die anderen!


----------



## Santa Cruiser (9. Mai 2006)

Psisp schrieb:
			
		

> @ santa cruiser, welche größe hat denn dein rahmen, ich bräuchte demnächst was neues und überlege ob es sinn macht das chamäleon als xc bike auf zu bauen, dann eben in 19" und 80mm sid. wahrscheinlich, ist das eher ein schuss in ofen oder?!



Das ist ein XL-Rahmen (entspricht 20"). Der L hat dann 18". Bei ner 80mm-Gabel hast Du halt einen steileren Lenkwinkel (bei 500mm Einbauhöhe sind es laut SC 69,7 Grad). Habe aber schon einige Chameleons mit 80mm-Gabel gesehen - schau mal in dem Chami-Thread auf mtbr.com


----------



## biker1967 (9. Mai 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt???
> 
> Singlespeed nix für Heteros???
> 
> Zu verkaufen: mein Singlespeed, schnellstmöglich!!!



Wie? Du willst deine Coladose los werden? Was soll sie kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (9. Mai 2006)

@ biker 1967

Wie, Du auch?

Deswegen also die "Ladybikes" in Deiner Galerie.


----------



## der_eine (9. Mai 2006)

@Santa Cruiser
ich fragte nur weil ich meine alte Jr.T nicht wegwerfen will.


----------



## mahatma (17. Mai 2006)




----------



## J-CooP (17. Mai 2006)

Hübsches Rad!

Sind das diese Bremshebel, die in letzter Zeit öfter mal bei Ebay rumgeisterten?
Irgendwie ist darüber nirgends was zu finden. Werden die aktuell noch produziert, oder sind das Restbestände? Und vor allem wie sieht es mit der Funktion aus?


----------



## insanerider (17. Mai 2006)

..darf ich damit se* haben? okok...viele würden sparsam gucken....aber es gibt schlimmeren Fetisch!!!!


----------



## Psisp (18. Mai 2006)

@mahatma 
sehr schönes bike, die bremsgrife find ich auch gelinde gesagt sehr stylisch. erinnern mich an die guten alten bramshebelalternativzeitenzumaguraschrott. kannst ja mal sagen wie sie funzen und wo du sie erstanden hast, tät mich auch interessieren. sehr schön das surly!!!


----------



## streetrules (18. Mai 2006)

mein bike


----------



## mahatma (18. Mai 2006)

@ J-CooP und Psisp

Die Bremshebel sind optisch und funktionell ein Volltreffer. 
Und ja, sie sind aus dem ebay ----> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7231732482


----------



## HardyDH (18. Mai 2006)

@ mahatma :

sehr sehr  fein ....  meiner Meinung nach eines der geilsten Singlespeeder die ich hier bis jetzt gsehn hab !!!   (alle waren geil !!!!)

Vor allem die HS 33 in weißer Sonderserie mit den Stahlflexleitungen und den geilen Hebeln ....... wunderbar !!!!

mfg


----------



## HardyDH (18. Mai 2006)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> @ J-CooP und Psisp
> 
> Die Bremshebel sind optisch und funktionell ein Volltreffer.
> Und ja, sie sind aus dem ebay ----> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7231732482




In der Auktion steht, dass der Kolbendurchmesser größer als bei den normalen Maguras ist .... und dadurch eine größerer Leistung anliegt... das kann sich ja nur auf den Nehmerkolben im Griff beziehen, aber das Übersetzungsverhältniss wird ja dadurch schlechter ... also weniger Leistung ???  

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (18. Mai 2006)

HardyDH schrieb:
			
		

> In der Auktion steht, dass der Kolbendurchmesser größer als bei den normalen Maguras ist .... und dadurch eine größerer Leistung anliegt... das kann sich ja nur auf den Nehmerkolben im Griff beziehen, aber das Übersetzungsverhältniss wird ja dadurch schlechter ... also weniger Leistung ???
> 
> mfg



Im Griff handelt es sich um den Geberkolben! Der Nehmerkolben sitzt in der Bremse selber!
Aber da P = F/A ist, bedeutet dies, dass man tatsächlich eine geringere Bremspower hat. Der Unterschied ist aber im Normalgebrauch kaum spürbar.
Ein merkbarer Vorteil ist allerdings, dass man die Bremsbeläge weiter von der Felge weg monieren kann, weil sich durch den größeren Durchmesser des Gebers, die Geschwindigkeit der Nehmer erhöht und die Beläge auf kleinsten Hebelzug sofort anliegen.
Ach ja, die Bremse ist nicht die weiße, sondern die quicksilver!


----------



## King Jens one (19. Mai 2006)

So meine Singlespeedkiste ist wieder ein wenig leichter geworden 10,1kg!
Mit TIME Klickpedalen und PACE Gabel guckt hier:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/252194/cat/513


----------



## Plata (20. Mai 2006)

Wenn du noch einige cm der Sattelstütze weg nimmst, biste unter 10 Kg;-)
Schickes Fahrrad, was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## biker1967 (20. Mai 2006)

Plata schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du noch einige cm der Sattelstütze weg nimmst, biste unter 10 Kg;-)
> Schickes Fahrrad, was sind das für Reifen?



Wenn ich richtig sehe, sind es Schwalbe Stelvio 26 x1,00 (25-559).
An Gewichtstuning hätte ich einen anderen Tip: Nimm andere V-Brakes, z.B. Deore oder die 420er von Shimano und dann in schwarz oder Avid. Die sind noch etwas leichter als die XT, welche jetzt auf dem bike sind. Ebenso die Hebel.


----------



## HardyDH (20. Mai 2006)

mahatma schrieb:
			
		

> Im Griff handelt es sich um den Geberkolben! Der Nehmerkolben sitzt in der Bremse selber!




Ok stimmt ja ..... kann ja mal passiern  

aber trotzdem schreiben die dann schwachsinn in die Beschreibung !!!

mfg


----------



## King Jens one (21. Mai 2006)

Plata schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du noch einige cm der Sattelstütze weg nimmst, biste unter 10 Kg;-)
> Schickes Fahrrad, was sind das für Reifen?




Schwalbe Stelvio 26"x1,1(28x559 Etrto) die Reifen sind zwar ein bissl teuer aber dafür Top das Rad fährt fast von selbst damit


----------



## --dig-- (22. Mai 2006)

@king jens one: ist 10,1 kg nicht relativ schwer? ich fahre 'nen ähnlich aufgebauten singlespeeder, welcher bei 8,5 kg liegt. und das ohne pace...

scott comp racing frame 2000
kinesis maxlight
mavic crossroc
lx-kurbeln
ritchey v4 pedals
kore stem+bar
race face evolve post
flite slr tt
conti grandprix 1"
avid sd7
ta kettenblatt
rohloff spanner


----------



## King Jens one (22. Mai 2006)

bei mir ist der Rahmen schwer und die Laufräder find ick! Da hab ick beim kaufen geträumt. Bin aber relativ stolz auf mein Werk weil es mich ganz wenig Geld gekostet hat.


----------



## sb-lümmel (22. Mai 2006)

Mein 2.er SSP`er... Wird gerade umgebastelt...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/225465/cat/500/ppuser/4462
Gruß
ERIC

P.S.: Soll heißen: mein zweiter SingleSpeeder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (22. Mai 2006)

was meinst du denn mit 2er ssp?? hinten 2 ritzel? wie wechselst du denn?? bzw. mach doch am besten ein paar detail bilder.. anonsten sehr schickes bike


----------



## möp (22. Mai 2006)

das zweite singlespeedbike von ihm


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Mai 2006)

--dig-- schrieb:
			
		

> ähnlich aufgebauten singlespeeder, welcher bei 8,5 kg liegt. und das ohne pace...



das liegt wahrlich nicht an der pace...die kinesis ist nur wenige gramm schwerer

ich seh da zum beispiel ausser rahmen und laufrädern noch einen bleiklotz von sattel 

@--dig-- irgendwie wirkt dein bike auf mich ein bisschen wie soll ich sagen..."lieblos"
und: ist dein bike für nen singlespeed fitnessbike nicht ein bisschen schwer?
da wiegt ja mein schalter mit disc und "stollenreifen" weniger 
nix für ungut - schaut auf jeden fall funktionell ausl


----------



## --dig-- (24. Mai 2006)

ich wollte ja auch gar nicht sagen dass es besonders leicht ist, sondern nur king jens one darauf hinweisen, dass ein restebike schon deutlich unter den von ihm erreichten 10,1kg liegen kann.

das lieblos-wirken resultiert sicher auch daher. aber vielleicht kann ich ja mal irgendwo noch ein paar günstige schwarze kurbeln schießen und schwarze reifen wären auch nicht schlecht... sonst bleibt alles so, da das gute stück kein fitness-bike ist sondern mein citybike für den weg zur arbeit und zurück (35km zusammen) darüber ist es auch das einzige bike, welches ich mal irgendwo draußen stehen lasse, wenn es sein muß.


----------



## King Jens one (24. Mai 2006)

So ick könnte die Kiste auch noch auf 8kg reduzieren wenn ick vorbau, sattelstütze, sattel und andere bremsen anbauen würde. Bin aber mit dem Gewicht zufrieden weil ick für das Rad 700,- gelöhnt habe!


----------



## bofh (25. Mai 2006)

sb-lümmel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein 2.er SSP`er... Wird gerade umgebastelt...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/225465/cat/500/ppuser/4462


Aber das Superbe-Pro-Schaltwerk führst Du doch hoffentlich noch einem standesgemäßen Einsatz zu?

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (25. Mai 2006)

Öhm... momentan leider nicht. Liegt noch im Schrank rum.... 
Mal schauen, wos dran kommt... 
Gruß
ERIC


----------



## jörgl (26. Mai 2006)

So, mal kurzes Update......... fehlt nur noch die seit 3 Monaten überfällige Titangabel  





Grüße Jörg


----------



## niconj (26. Mai 2006)

Geiles Teil. Wie sind denn die Bremsen?


----------



## Keili (27. Mai 2006)

niconj schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Teil. Wie sind denn die Bremsen?



Avid BB7 Road, nehme ich an.

Sehr geiles Teil das! Ist das ein Singlestar hinten oder ein King?

Keili


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Mai 2006)

Jungs, findet ihr es nicht ein wenig bedenklich, das der Jens da auf seinem Rennrad dickere Reifen hat als ihr da oben auf euren Mountainbikes? Schnelle Straßenräder kann man auch billiger aufbauen. (Und billiger, vor allem wenn man 26"x1" Slicks hässlich findet):


----------



## insanerider (27. Mai 2006)

...ich tippe auch auf mech.Avid


----------



## jörgl (27. Mai 2006)

insanerider schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich tippe auch auf mech.Avid



Genau, ist die Avid BB7 Road.....

.......... funktioniert übrigens sehr gut.



			
				Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein Singlestar hinten oder ein King?
> 
> Keili



Singlestar, 21Z (vorne 44Z)

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Filosofem (27. Mai 2006)

Keili schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geiles Teil das! Ist das ein Singlestar hinten oder ein King?



Ich hätt auf Boone getippt. Doof, wenn man Freds nich zu ende liest :|


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. Juni 2006)

Hier ist denn auch meine neue.
Lang hat's gewährt...







Allerdings demnächt dann wohl mit diesem farblich völlig disharmonierenden Anhängsel.






Grüssle

Schrau-Bär


----------



## gruenbaer (2. Juni 2006)

geil!!!

aber aerodynamisch optimierbar 
und wenn du schon so ein langes anhängsel baust, dann plazier doch gleich zwei sitze (je einen gegenüberliegend)! 

wie hast du die befestigung realisiert? "einfach" nur gespannt? d.h. das ding "kippt" mit dem rad?? uiuiuiui

chapeau
dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (2. Juni 2006)

yeah, das bike gefällt mir doch auch ma. haste paar technische details dazu? aufm bild isses ja nur grob zu erkennen..

btw, ich hab meinen liebling auch endlich mal portraitiert:





\m/


----------



## möp (2. Juni 2006)

bis auf den sattel,lenker und vorbau gefällts


----------



## Schrau-Bär (3. Juni 2006)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> geil!!!
> 
> aber aerodynamisch optimierbar
> und wenn du schon so ein langes anhängsel baust, dann plazier doch gleich zwei sitze (je einen gegenüberliegend)!
> ...



Die Hinterradnabe wird statt mit einem Schnellspanner mit zwei Spezialmuttern gespannt, die einen Flansch für die Kugellager besitzen, die in der Deichsel des Hängers montiert sind. 
Was die Aerodynamik angeht, so warte ich noch auf einen Segelfliegerbauer, der mir eine schöne Lexankanzel für das Teil tiefzieht 
Zwei Sitze ? Ich hab doch nur einen Sohn... Aber vielleicht wäre ein Bierfasshalter 'ne gute Idee... 

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## Schrau-Bär (3. Juni 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> yeah, das bike gefällt mir doch auch ma. haste paar technische details dazu? aufm bild isses ja nur grob zu erkennen..
> 
> btw, ich hab meinen liebling auch endlich mal portraitiert:
> 
> ...



Ist ein umgebauter Tange Prestige Rahmen unbekannter Herkunft. Cantisockel und Schaltzuggegenhalter weggetreten, Scheibenbremsaufnahme drangelötet, zwischen Tretlager und Kettenstreben eine Langlochkontruktion (hab ich leider grad kein Bild von) eingebaut, mit denen sich die Kettenstrebenlänge und somit die Kettenspannung einstellen lässt, AMP ebenfalls auf Scheibenbremse umgebaut, Farbe drauf. Der Rest stammt aus dem Alt-und Übrigteile-Fundus.


Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## martn (3. Juni 2006)

klar hastn bild davon, hab ich gestern in deiner galerie gesehn, ^^
was sindn das für bremsen?

/edit: du meinst doch das hier, oder?:



is das steif genug, dasses beim fahren nich negativ auffällt?


----------



## derjoker (3. Juni 2006)

Hier mal meine Stadtschlampe. Bin gespannt, ob die Übersetzung (44/13) taugt.
Besonderes Augenmerk bitte auf den verchromten Spezial-Distanzring!
Dafür ist unser Staubsauger jetzt 3 cm kürzer. Lustigerweise passt das Rohr exakt auf den Freilaufkörper.... 
Gruss
Johannes


----------



## Schrau-Bär (4. Juni 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> klar hastn bild davon, hab ich gestern in deiner galerie gesehn, ^^
> was sindn das für bremsen?
> 
> /edit: du meinst doch das hier, oder?:
> ...




Stimmt, hab garnicht gewusst, dass ich das schon hochgeladen hatten  
Hab schon befürchtet, dass es mit meiner Festplatte zusammen das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.

Nach meiner ersten Probefahrt gestern hab ich ein gutes Gefühl. Hat mir bis dato auch ein wenig Sorgen gemacht. Aber langfristig wird es sich erst beweisen müssen.
Das sind mechanische Deore (furchtbar klobig und hässlich) mit DX-Hebeln.

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## Schrau-Bär (4. Juni 2006)

derjoker schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meine Stadtschlampe. Bin gespannt, ob die Übersetzung (44/13) taugt.
> Besonderes Augenmerk bitte auf den verchromten Spezial-Distanzring!
> Dafür ist unser Staubsauger jetzt 3 cm kürzer. Lustigerweise passt das Rohr exakt auf den Freilaufkörper....
> Gruss
> ...


----------



## derjoker (4. Juni 2006)

Was soll ich denn mit zwei M 1er in der Vitrine...
Eine muss gefahren werden - die schöne steht ja im Trockenen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (4. Juni 2006)

derjoker schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich denn mit zwei M 1er in der Vitrine...
> Eine muss gefahren werden - die schöne steht ja im Trockenen...
> Da fällt mir ja ein Wackerstein vom Herzen !
> 
> ...


----------



## King Jens one (7. Juni 2006)

So mein bester bester Mechaniker hat jetzt auch eine Single Speed Karre auf die Beine gestellt. Natürlich wieder Lowbudget und custommade!!!

Schaut hier
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/259143

und hier meins nochmal nur 100g leichter und sportlicher hab nämlich nen neuen Vorbau!!!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/259144


----------



## Kendooo (8. Juni 2006)

Naja, so Low Budget ist das mit dem Rahmen auch wieder nicht. Deins gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## T.V. (9. Juni 2006)

Moin,

war leider nicht mein Rad. Aber starr und Singlespeed  

Grüße

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/259845/cat/500/ppuser/13988


----------



## King Jens one (9. Juni 2006)

Kendooo schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, so Low Budget ist das mit dem Rahmen auch wieder nicht. Deins gefällt mir echt gut.



Danke


----------



## Makke (13. Juni 2006)

wird man hier gesteinigt, wenn man ein Cannondale als SingelSpeeder besitzt? Hoffe mal nicht ... Hier mal ein Bild von meinem ersten Versuch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (14. Juni 2006)

Sehr , sehr schön ! Ich würde versuchen noch eine original "Peperoni" zu bekommen , das wäre das einzige was es noch schöner machen könnte . Allerdings auch viel härter .


----------



## bikegeissel (14. Juni 2006)

Makke schrieb:
			
		

> wird man hier gesteinigt, wenn man ein Cannondale als SingelSpeeder besitzt? Hoffe mal nicht ... Hier mal ein Bild von meinem ersten Versuch:



Nein, wirst Du nicht - falls wir uns mal begegnen sollten, könnte es Dir höchstens passieren, dass ich Cannondale Weitwurf übe


----------



## Makke (14. Juni 2006)

ich kenne das Ritual ... ich werd es dann vorher tarnen ... sicher ist sicher ...


----------



## foenfrisur (14. Juni 2006)

Makke schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne das Ritual ... ich werd es dann vorher tarnen ... sicher ist sicher ...



kannste nicht tarnen, daß erkennen wir am geruch!

und wenn wir dich haben, dann passiert das hier damit:




ich würd´s also gleich wieder verschenken oder so....wenn ich du wäre jetzt...du verstehst?!


----------



## mr proper (14. Juni 2006)

Warum??
Versteh ich nich, werd ich auch nie verstehen, find is n schönes Rad.
Gerade die SS'er teilen doch eigentlich diese alles erlaubt Meinung
Warum macht ihr bei CD immer solch fass auf ihr seid ja wie Microsoft 
Naj wird schon seine Gründe haben für euch zumindest


----------



## Makke (15. Juni 2006)

ich glaube das mit denn Cannondales und Singlespeed ist ne lange, lange Geschichte ... oder vielleicht auch ein Volkssport ... ich weiß es nicht ...
Werd vorsichtshalbe mal nen Diamantaufkleber in die Tasche packenn ...


----------



## roesli (15. Juni 2006)

Gewissen Cannondales ist es schon ganz übel ergangen an Singlespeed-Treffen  


.... aber der Lack hat gehalten - bis am Schluss!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (15. Juni 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Gewissen Cannondales ist es schon ganz übel ergangen an Singlespeed-Treffen
> 
> 
> .... aber der Lack hat gehalten - bis am Schluss!




Bike-Mörder....


----------



## Makke (15. Juni 2006)

das tut mir beim Hinsehen schon weh ... Euch will ich echt nicht im Dunkeln begegnen ....


----------



## jörgl (15. Juni 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Gewissen Cannondales ist es schon ganz übel ergangen an Singlespeed-Treffen
> 
> 
> .... aber der Lack hat gehalten - bis am Schluss!


 
Beklopptes, völlig sinnloses Verhalten. Viel Hirn scheinen diese Amöben nicht in der Birne zu haben.... und scheinen auch noch stolz drauf zu sein. Man könnte das ja noch unter dem Wort 'Gruppenzwang' bei ein paar pupertierenden Ghetto-Jugendlichen entschuldigen, aber hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AS-R (15. Juni 2006)

Wo liegt denn euer Problem? Es war doch nur ein Cannondale...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (15. Juni 2006)

wisst ihr, immer wenn ich die bilder von hungernden kindern im fernsehen seh kann ich irgendwie nicht ein nakamura schrotten ... eeeeiiiiiin kleines cannondale das war nicht gern allein


----------



## armin-m (15. Juni 2006)

jörgl schrieb:
			
		

> Beklopptes, völlig sinnloses Verhalten. Viel Hirn scheinen diese Amöben nicht in der Birne zu haben.... und scheinen auch noch stolz drauf zu sein. Man könnte das ja noch unter dem Wort 'Gruppenzwang' bei ein paar pupertierenden Ghetto-Jugendlichen entschuldigen, aber hier...



Ich will dir mal zu Gute halten, daß du offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast von
der Vorgeschichte dieses Rades weil ich dir ansonsten sehr nachdrücklich 
einen wesentlich anderen Ton empfehlen würde!

Nur soviel dazu:

Nicht immer ist alles so wie es dem ersten Anschein nach aussieht...


BTW: Auch Cannondalefahrer sind immer herzlich willkommen, sollten aber ein
wenig Spott und Neckereien aushalten können.



















Wir brauchen ja auch schliesslich Nachschub zum werfen


----------



## der alte ron (15. Juni 2006)

Was ist das eigentlich für eine Sattelstütze ?

Danke , Nikolay


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Juni 2006)

Back to topic:

Hier mal mein Nicolai Argon ROCC "blacksheep Edition" im "Bergtrimm" mit 21er Ritzel:

















Rahmen: 2006er Nicolai Argon ROCC
Steuersatz: Chris King Nothreadset
Gabel: 2006er Fox Vanilla RLC auf 100mm getravelt
Bremsen: Hope Mono M4 mit Floating Discs
Vorbau: Syntace F139
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon
Griffe: Storck
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite Setback 31.6
Sattelklemme: Tune "Würger"
Sattel: fizik Gobi
Kurbel+Innenlager: 960er XTR
Pedale: XTR PDM-959
Ritzel: Boone Titan SS Cog 21t bzw. 19t + DA Lockring 
Kette: Rohloff Trial
Felgen: DT Swiss EX 5.1d
Naben: Hope ProII Disc VR + Hope ProII Disc Singlespeed HR 
Speichen: Eigenmarke meines Bikeshops 
Schnellspanner: Hope
Gewicht: 9,5 Kilogramm


----------



## KaschmirKönig (15. Juni 2006)

das opfer-CD hatte doch rahmenbruch oder?


----------



## AS-R (15. Juni 2006)

danach sicherlich


----------



## Baxx (15. Juni 2006)

Nicolai und Cannondale - beide sehr geil!


----------



## roesli (15. Juni 2006)

Ach geil, 

Vor vier Jahren wurde das Cannondale zerlegt, bereits x-fach hier schon abgebildet, und es vermag die Gemüter immer noch zu erhitzen.  

Warum Cannondale unter den Hammer kommt? - Darum. 

Eine weitere Erklärung wär sinnlos nach allen früheren Diskussionen zum selben Thema und der Erkenntnis, dass alle ausführlicheren Erklärungen zum gleichen Resultat führen wie obengenannte Antwort. That's the way the cannondale flies, dudes.... 

Zur Kühlung der Gemüter wär lediglich anzumerken, dass es sich bei a-l-l-en bisher zerlegten Cannondales um gebrochene Rahmen handelte.

...und das war beim SSWC04 auch nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AS-R (16. Juni 2006)

@ roesli

voll geiles Pic 

Demfall liegts in der Natur der Cannondales zu brechen....


----------



## nisita (17. Juni 2006)

um für cd noch mehr flagge zu zeigen.. mein cd hab ich nun auch von der 3-gang-kettenschaltung auf ssp umgestellt... und gleich mal test im thüringer wald... bei 18% musste ich dann einmal absteigen, aber vom inselsberg nach eisenach hat letzendlich doch geklappt...

ist aber noch nicht fertig, aber welches bike ist das schon.. vorallem der vorbau & lenker..


----------



## KaschmirKönig (17. Juni 2006)

schaut richt gut aus mit der tasche  

darf man fragen wie du die kette spannst und wo da der vorbau ist?


----------



## nisita (17. Juni 2006)

kette spannen mittels halbenkettenkliedern / verschiedenen ritzelgrößen (ok, nicht die beste lösung.. aber nen kettenspanner war preisl noch nicht drin)


----------



## roesli (17. Juni 2006)

Ja, wie  geil ist denn das bitteschön?

Ein Tourenrad mit einem Gang    

Cannondale hin oder her - sowas verdient Respekt - auch die Fahrleistung  

Roesli (steigt in der Regel schon bei 12% ab)


----------



## bsg (22. Juni 2006)

Die eine Hälfte des Todtnau-Cannondales (das Sattelrohr-Tretlager-Unterrohr-Stück mit Kurbel) steht zur Erinnerung an einem guten dunklen Platz bei mir im Keller  ...

Und ich muss zugeben: Das Ding war wirklich verdammt zäh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (22. Juni 2006)

jörgl schrieb:
			
		

> Beklopptes, völlig sinnloses Verhalten. Viel Hirn scheinen diese Amöben nicht in der Birne zu haben.... und scheinen auch noch stolz drauf zu sein. Man könnte das ja noch unter dem Wort 'Gruppenzwang' bei ein paar pupertierenden Ghetto-Jugendlichen entschuldigen, aber hier...



Vielen Dank für die Bezeichnung als Amöbe. Das nächste Mal sagst Du uns rechtzeitig wo Dein Rad (hoffentlich Cannondale) steht, dann zeigen wir Amöben Dir mal, was ein 5 kg Hammer so alles anrichten kann. Moderne Kunst muss nicht unbedingt feinmotorisch hergestellt werden


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Juni 2006)

chrchrchr


----------



## roesli (23. Juni 2006)

bsg schrieb:
			
		

> Die eine Hälfte des Todtnau-Cannondales...



Was treibst DUUUUUUUU Dich denn plötzlich im Singlespeedforum rum?

 


dieweltistnichtmehrwasmangmalglaubtedassieeswar


----------



## bsg (23. Juni 2006)

Mein feines Amöben-Näschen hat mir gesagt, dass ich hier gebraucht werde ;-). Zumal ich ja auch mit der Hälfte der Dose abgebildet bin  .


----------



## roesli (23. Juni 2006)

Ich seh schon: Die Cannondale-Schrott-BSG-Google-Alert-Suchanfrage  

Funktioniert das auch bei anderen Stichworten?


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Juni 2006)

... roesli power posting im single speed forum  wie das nun  das war doch lange vor deiner zeit 

ze
flo


----------



## roesli (23. Juni 2006)

Vor meiner Zeit? - Woher willst DUUUUUUU das wissen?





Forums-Newbies: Maul halten!


----------



## bsg (23. Juni 2006)

Tja Flo, da bleibt Dir wohl nur der Kürzere ;-) ...


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. Juni 2006)

...so, endlich isser fertig . Meine stadtschlampe zum heizen . Größtenteils ausser restekiste+spermüll... Das ergebnis kann sich sehen und fahren lassen!!!


----------



## roesli (30. Juni 2006)

<-[B-KiNg]-> schrieb:
			
		

> ...so, endlich isser fertig . Meine stadtschlampe zum heizen . Größtenteils ausser restekiste+spermüll... Das ergebnis kann sich sehen und fahren lassen!!!



Schick  

Nur: Wo ist die Stadt zur Schlampe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (30. Juni 2006)

Bis auf die Stütze sehr schön!  
Ich mag "Reste-Bikes" irgendwie besondern gern


----------



## nisita (30. Juni 2006)

sehr schick.. nur die v-brakes sehen zu den dünnen reifen nicht so toll aus..
und der v-brake-spanner ist ja schon fast kult..


----------



## hoshman (30. Juni 2006)

genial farbe!!!


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (30. Juni 2006)

...das ist ein grün mit goldenen metalflakes drauf (gepulvert!). Den rahmen hab ich vom speermüll gezogen  , hat leider ein paar kratzer...


----------



## lynx75 (2. Juli 2006)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## nisita (2. Juli 2006)

fein fein.. mal davon abgesehen, dass nen kettenspanner dran ist.. aber das ist ja nicht immer verhinderbar...


----------



## Spezialistz (2. Juli 2006)

fr-ssp onone





aber mittlerweile mit schwalbe al mighty vorne und maxxis highroller hinten.


gammels-restekiste-spp-stadtschlampe





das fahrrad hat mich vllt insgesamt 40â¬ gekostet...
rahmen ist irgendein noname ding, laufrÃ¤der sind von nem 1991er gt talera (deswegen auch die kassette drauf...  ), vorne keine bremse, weil an der judy tt ein sockel fehlt. links ne bontrager race und rechts eine truvativ firex.
lenker und vorbau waren mal am onone. 
ich mach das ding irgendwann noch starr, wenn eine starrgabel vom himmel geflogen kommt..


----------



## Baxx (2. Juli 2006)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> laufräder sind von nem 1991er gt talera (deswegen auch die kassette drauf...  )



Hm, du kannst doch die Kassette auseinandernehmen, nur das passende Ritzel verwenden und den Rest mit alten Spacern auffüllen.




> links ne bontrager race und rechts eine truvativ firex.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (2. Juli 2006)

gazelle beta, geändert wird noch sattelstütze+sattel+bremsen+helles lenkerband


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-CooP (2. Juli 2006)

lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meins:


Finds sehr hübsch! Nur dieser Rockring stört. Was hat der denn für einen Sinn?


----------



## lynx75 (2. Juli 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Finds sehr hübsch! Nur dieser Rockring stört. Was hat der denn für einen Sinn?



Eigentlich gar keinen!! Habe einfach ein größeres Kettenblatt drangeschraubt, und hatte dann keinen bock mehr ihn abzunehmen.


----------



## kingmoe (3. Juli 2006)

lynx75 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich gar keinen!! Habe einfach ein größeres Kettenblatt drangeschraubt, und hatte dann keinen bock mehr ihn abzunehmen.



Doch hat er: Du brauchst die KB-Schrauben nicht kürzen und er stabilisiert den Antrieb! Es gibt nicht umsonst Hersteller, die ihre Kurbeln nur in Verbindung mit einem Rockring für SSP freigeben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=156059&highlight=gefast


----------



## Spezialistz (3. Juli 2006)

Baxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, du kannst doch die Kassette auseinandernehmen, nur das passende Ritzel verwenden und den Rest mit alten Spacern auffüllen.



das ist aber so ein alter mist, ohne freilaufkörper. da, wo die kassette direkt auf die sperrklinken geschraubt wird.


----------



## Baxx (3. Juli 2006)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> das ist aber so ein alter mist, ohne freilaufkörper. da, wo die kassette direkt auf die sperrklinken geschraubt wird.



Achso... hm das war vor noch meiner (Mountainbike-)Zeit  .


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Juli 2006)

Mach ma ab die Kassette - da passt zu 95% ein Singlespeed Freilaufritzel druff

http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/mtb___singlespeed_freilauf_ritzel.htm

(nur die mit 16 oder mehr Zähnen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## möp (3. Juli 2006)

aber dann muss man noch umspacern 
stichwort kettenlinie


----------



## Spezialistz (3. Juli 2006)

möp schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann muss man noch umspacern
> stichwort kettenlinie



stichwort schei$$egal.... 

fährt auch so. ist eh nix für training oder ernsthaften einsatz. ich hab noch ein rennrad bj.84. aber das wird nich ssp. alles noch original..


----------



## möp (4. Juli 2006)

ups stimmt der fährt ja mit kettensapnner
ohne spanner könnts wehtun wenn die kettenlinie net stimmt


----------



## mr proper (4. Juli 2006)

Kleinigkeiten komm noch geändert Kurbel, Pedalle, Gabel.


----------



## asco1 (5. Juli 2006)

nice! sieht schnell aus der Hobel.


----------



## J-CooP (5. Juli 2006)

Glückwunsch Propper! So Weinrot sieht es wirklich klasse aus!
Was man mit den Conti Sport Contact, im Vergleich zu Stollenreifen, für Kurvengeschwindigkeiten fahren kann, ist Wahnsinn, oder?

Freu mich jedenfalls, dass du jetzt endlich wieder ein paar km drücken kannst!


----------



## bikegeissel (5. Juli 2006)

Makke schrieb:
			
		

> wird man hier gesteinigt, wenn man ein Cannondale als SingelSpeeder besitzt? Hoffe mal nicht ... Hier mal ein Bild von meinem ersten Versuch:



Huch? Wieso verkaufst Du das Rad denn direkt wieder?
Zuviel Tossing Potenzial?


----------



## camp (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo ihr Bande! Bin neu und will angeben!

Hier ist meins! Alter Diamant-Rahmen, neu gepulvert, Campagnola Athena Bremsen, alte Campagnola Sattelstütze... ach was solls, wen interessieren schon die Einzelteile, auf den Gesamteindruck kommt's an. Und der gefällt mir zumindest verdammt gut! Muss doch auch mal gesagt werden!


----------



## martn (6. Juli 2006)

warum hängst du fotos als pdf an?


----------



## selecta gold (6. Juli 2006)

schönes rad camp darf man fragen was für einen vorbau du verwendet hast der sieht nämlich richtig schick aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camp (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

danke für's Kompliment, selecta gold, der Vorbau ist von 3ttt.
Und zu deiner Frage, martn, ich hab irgendwie rumgefummelt mit jpegs, und das runterrechnen war irgendwie nervig und da hab ich halt Pdffe gemacht, Aber sehen kannst du sie, oder?
Ach, ich häng einfach nochmal jpegs an...


----------



## FBruechert (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

mein Singlespeed-Projekt hat gerade den entscheidenden Fortschritt gemacht... mein GT-Chromo-Rahmen und die Starrgabel haben seit heute ihre Pulverbeschichtung!
Einen schönen originalen GT-Flatbar (162g) für 7 Euro bei einem Handler in der Kramkiste und einen unbenutzten Bontrager C30 Sattel (261g) für 3 Euro auf dem Flohmarkt geschossen.
Das Glück ist mir hold!


----------



## dreadlock (7. Juli 2006)

camp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> danke für's Kompliment, selecta gold, der Vorbau ist von 3ttt.
> Und zu deiner Frage, martn, ich hab irgendwie rumgefummelt mit jpegs, und das runterrechnen war irgendwie nervig und da hab ich halt Pdffe gemacht, Aber sehen kannst du sie, oder?
> Ach, ich häng einfach nochmal jpegs an...




Hey!

Schönes Rad was hast Du denn da für eine Gabel eingebaut? Sieht nicht nach der Originalen aus...


----------



## camp (7. Juli 2006)

Hi dreadlock,
da fragst du mich jetzt was. Die Gabel kam zusammen mit dem Rahmen. Der ist wie gesagt so um die 30 Jahre alt, wurde neu gepulvert, zusammen mit der Gabel. Von daher denke ich, dass die wohl auch die Originalgabel ist, alldieweil die auch stilistisch zum Rahmen passt. Aber genau weiÃ ichâs auch nicht.


----------



## frea (7. Juli 2006)

Was hast du fürs pulvern gezahlt? Vorher sandstrahlen lassen? Sehr schick übrigens


----------



## selecta gold (7. Juli 2006)

@camp kannst du die gabel besonders die gabelkrone nochma fotographieren denn die sieht wirklich nicht orginal aus, was ja nicht schlimm ist


----------



## FBruechert (7. Juli 2006)

frea schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du fürs pulvern gezahlt? Vorher sandstrahlen lassen? Sehr schick übrigens



... gab`s für viel Vitamin B  . Es wurde entlackt, gestrahlt und dann gepulvert.
Heute habe ich Steuersatz, Gabel, Vorbau und Lenker montiert.


----------



## camp (8. Juli 2006)

selecta gold schrieb:
			
		

> @camp kannst du die gabel besonders die gabelkrone nochma fotographieren denn die sieht wirklich nicht orginal aus, was ja nicht schlimm ist


fotografier ich später gerne nochmal, lass es so 16 Uhr werden...ich bin heute mit nem Kumpel etwas abgestürzt und komm gerade nach Hause.. muss erstmal ne Runde pennen.  Bis denn...


----------



## Filosofem (8. Juli 2006)

soeben zusammengesteckt... Detailfotos von der ersten Probefahrt folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (8. Juli 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> soeben zusammengesteckt... Detailfotos von der ersten Probefahrt folgen.



Wo hast du die Schraube für den Rennen her? Ich fahre noch mit der die dabei war (Marke "Baumarkt"), hätte aber gerne was passenderes.


----------



## Filosofem (8. Juli 2006)

Die Ersatzbolzen für Shimano-Schaltwerke, Marke "Baumarkt", passen, wenn man sie etwas bedremelt.
Hab eine via singlespeedshop.de bekommen. Wende Dich mal dorthin, kostet nur zweifuffzich.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (8. Juli 2006)

gazelle v1.0  bis auf ein paar details jetzt im endstadium


----------



## frea (8. Juli 2006)

@ camp:

hast PM


----------



## Filosofem (9. Juli 2006)

Wie angekündigt...


----------



## FBruechert (9. Juli 2006)

... eine absolute Schönheit!

Nur bei all den Leichtbauteilen wundern mich die schweren Reifen ?! Da sind doch locker 600g Gewichtsersparnis drin, wenn Du z.B. Nobby Nic 2,25 (560g) montieren würdest. Die laufen auf der Straße auch sehr gut und haben im Wiegetritt, bei Anstiegen im Gelände, den nötigen Gripp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (9. Juli 2006)

Gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut aber ich kann mich nicht mit syncros vorbauten anfreunden. Mir gefallen die nicht.


----------



## nisita (9. Juli 2006)

der vorbau ist auch nicht mein ding... aber ansonsten wirklich sehr schönes fahrrad... *daumenhoch*


----------



## trapperjohn (9. Juli 2006)

Ieek. Wie kannst du nur die geile DuraAce Kurbel an ein MTB schrauben???

Ich mag die dicken Syncros am MTB - aber in Verbindung mit der dürren Gabel siehts unstimmig aus, vor allem, weil der Vorbau auch noch so lang ist.
Ansonsten sehr schön!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (9. Juli 2006)

tauchst du die dura ace mit meinr sugino?


----------



## Filosofem (9. Juli 2006)

Ich wollte von Anfang an eine RR-Kurbel an dem Rad, weil ich es richtig doof finde, wenn man von der linken Seite auf MTB-Kurbeln schauend die fünf Befestigungslöcher fürs Granny sieht.
Nachdem ich die XTR Stütze und den XTR Steuersatz in NOS geschossen hab, fielen eigentlich alle Hersteller ausser Shimano raus und bei Shimano eigentlich auch alles ausser Dura Ace.
Als ich die gekauft hab, sah sie übrigens ganz anders aus. So, wie sie jetzt aussieht, stecken ungefähr 4 Stunden Polieren von Hand drin. Neu eloxieren hab ich bis jetzt nicht für nötig gehalten. Mit Wachs versiegeln reichte bis jetzt. 
Die Reifen lagen hier einfach rum und ich wollte sie endlich mal abfahren. Wenn die Marathons runter sind, kommen natürlich wieder leichtere drauf, ich schätze ganz klassisch Z-Max.
Die Gabel hatte ich eigentlich für ein anderes Rad geplant, aber als sie ankam, passte der Schaft fast haargenau ohne Kürzen. Wenn ich eine vergleichbar leichte Gabel mit geraden Gabelscheiden, passender Farbe und ebenso langem Schaft finde (und ich habe lange gesucht), dann montiere ich sofort um. 
Der Syncros Vorbau sieht natürlich lang aus, aber ich finde, trotzdem ästhetisch. Passen tut er perfekt, ist ja ein Bike für große Leute.
Wenn jetzt jemand noch einen goldenen Ringé H2O für mich hätte... 

Danke für die Kritiken!


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Juli 2006)

Ich präsentiere den Sperrmüllspeeder..
tä tä tä täää






Ich wunder mich, dass das Ding überhaupt funktioniert (so von wegen Biopace Blatt und so)

Aber selbst jetzt machts schon Spass 

Kein Kommentar zu Sitzposition, Antrieb oder Farbe...wird alles noch geändert 

Übersetzung ist 38/16 und sollte für den Anfang taugen


----------



## some1 (16. Juli 2006)

Hier mal mein Schatzi...














some1


----------



## triangle (16. Juli 2006)

Ich präsentiere den Sperrmüllspeeder..
tä tä tä täää

Ich wunder mich, dass das Ding überhaupt funktioniert (so von wegen Biopace Blatt und so

Kein Kommentar zu Sitzposition, Antrieb oder Farbe...wird alles noch geändert 


also ich mag diese müllspeeder  ! die haben irgendwie einen eigenen charakter!  umbauen wäre schon fast schade, weil dann wären ja auch alle mühsam erfahrenen kratzer und abnutzungserscheinungen weg!!!!

mfg triangle


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Juli 2006)

triangle schrieb:
			
		

> umbauen wäre schon fast schade, weil dann wären ja auch alle mühsam erfahrenen kratzer und abnutzungserscheinungen weg!!!!



naja diese habe ich ja nicht selber mühsam erfahren und von daher muss neuer lack dran und somit eine grundlage geschaffen werden für eigene kratzer 

der rahmen+stütze(gnadenlos festgerostet), die gabel und die kurbel habe ich vor ca. 2 monaten tatsächlich vom sperrmüll geholt

momentan bin ich am überlegen wegen der farbe...mattschwarz hätte ich noch da, wäre mir aber zu langweilig weil mein anderes bike auch schwarz ist
hatte über weiss nachgedacht aber dann würde das imho mit den silbernen anbauteilen nicht so toll kommen...evtl. ein knalliges rot?!

werde die kiste wahrscheinlich als alltagsbike nutzen...da muss ich halt nicht jede sekunde, in der es unbeaufsichtig ist, drum bangen


----------



## roesli (16. Juli 2006)

some1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Schatzi...



Ein sympathischer Garten. Also, wenn das Deiner ist, versteh ich nicht ganz, warum Du ein Rad brauchst, um wegzufahren  

Ansonsten: ein schickes Strassenfegerchen Vielleicht ein Tick zu gross, der Rahmen? - Der Sticker auf dem Unterrohr hätt nicht sein müssen.... 

 Ein Tachometer, find ich, geht aber an einem so puristischen Rad ganz und gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juli 2006)

@ some1  trotz dem aufkleber auf dem unterrohr 

ist das der ominöse syntace zero lenker

cioa
flo


----------



## roesli (16. Juli 2006)

..ich könnte jetzt irgendetwas dazu schreiben, dass es ja eigentlich nicht möglich ist, dass der Mann vom See und ich gleicher Meinung sind. Aber ich sag jetzt nix. Ehrlich. Gar nix.


----------



## some1 (17. Juli 2006)

Der Syntace fällt 20mm ab, ist auch nicht der Stratos Zero. Den Rahmen habe ich halt damals, noch als shifter, erworben. Ohne den Schriftzug fänd ich den Rahmen auch fad, ist nebenbei kein Aufkleber sondern extrem sauber lackiert. Den Tacho find ich beim Arbeiten ziemlich praktisch, immer die Uhrzeit parat, die Tageskilometer sagen mir, wann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen aufhören kann u.s.w.

Achja: Der Garten gehört meinen Eltern, habe selbst keine Digicam und außerdem schmeckts bei Mama immer noch am Besten...

some1


----------



## Misanthrop (17. Juli 2006)

nicht mehr fix und neuer lenker sowie vorderrad geschwärzt


----------



## Spezialistz (17. Juli 2006)

fahrende restekiste alias ssp-fully von meiner freundin im aufbau:






ja, kette muss länger, kassette runter, anderes kettenblatt. schaltwerk muss ich ja dranlassen....


----------



## Alexeus (17. Juli 2006)

Filosofem schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Der Syncros Vorbau sieht natürlich lang aus, aber ich finde, trotzdem ästhetisch. ....



Schönes Bike.

Ach ja: Der Vorbau muß ja auch so lang sein, sonst passt der Syncros Schriftzug ja nicht in standesgemäßer Größe drauf


----------



## phadag (18. Juli 2006)

Freestyle-Diamant:











@Flo: Der Lenker ist super! Danke!!!

phade


----------



## trapperjohn (18. Juli 2006)

Ein Diamant mit vertikalen Ausfallenden??!??! Oder warum hat das Teil einen Kettenspanner?


----------



## phadag (18. Juli 2006)

Ja, die Ausfallenden sind leider vertikal. Ich wollte mich aber nicht von meinem alten Rahmen trennen, nur um auf einen Ketterspanner verzichten zu können.

phadag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (19. Juli 2006)

phadag schrieb:
			
		

> Freestyle-Diamant:



Wie bringt man sein Rad dazu, so selbständig auf der Wiese zu stehen?  

Das i-tüpfelchen auf einen stilsicheren Oldtimer


----------



## J-CooP (19. Juli 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bringt man sein Rad dazu, so selbständig auf der Wiese zu stehen?


 Mit moderner elektronischer Bildverarbeitung.


----------



## nordstadt (19. Juli 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Mit moderner elektronischer Bildverarbeitung.



Und ein paar Stempelfehlern unter der linken Pedale


----------



## wookie (20. Juli 2006)

Bin heute mit meinem Single-Speed fertig geworden, bin ganz stolz auf mich  













nur der Lack ist nicht die beste qualy, aber ich finds toll. ist für mich auch das erste mal mit SS unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Juli 2006)

Schöne, cleane Optik, gefällt mir. 
Aber such Dir doch noch einen schönen Kettenspanner!


----------



## Kendooo (20. Juli 2006)

Echt schön. Sag doch mal noch was zu dem Teil. Was wurde denn so verbaut? Der Rahmen sieht aus, als ob er auf die Gabel abgestimmt ist. Was ist das für einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (20. Juli 2006)

yep, sehr schön.. was isn das für nen rahmen gabel etc? sieht verdammt schick aus..

den kettenspanner kannste jedoch wirklich in die tonne treten... der einzigste spanner mit 2 ritzeln, der noch nen bisschen nach was aus sieht, sind die rohloff dinger.. ansonsten würde ich immer nur welche mit max. eine schaltrolle dran machen..


----------



## wookie (20. Juli 2006)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne, cleane Optik, gefällt mir.
> Aber such Dir doch noch einen schönen Kettenspanner!


Auf jeden Fall! Ich habe bei Doublexstore ein Single-Speed Kit bestellt. Die haben viel zu spät und dann noch den falschen Kettenspanner geschickt. - Naja jetzt habe ich ihn drauf, mal sehen wie lange der hält.




			
				Kendooo schrieb:
			
		

> Echt schön. Sag doch mal noch was zu dem Teil. Was wurde denn so verbaut? Der Rahmen sieht aus, als ob er auf die Gabel abgestimmt ist. Was ist das für einer?


Verbaut wurde fast nur gebrauchte oder günstige Neuteile.
* V-Brakes von Scott, und Avid Digit 5 Hebel
* altes 4-Kannt XT Innenlager und XT Kurbel
* Ritchey Comp vorbau und Lenker
* Steuersatz (Noname?) - Leider nicht Industriegelagert
* Mavic Felgen, Novatec Nabe
* Reifen von einem Scott Nitrous, keine Ahnung welche das sind
* Starrgabel von Cannondale (selber lackiert)
* Wheeler 9800 Rahmen (BJ. 1994? selber lackiert und alle unnötigen Teile abgeflext. z.B.: Zugführung für Schaltwerk usw.



			
				nisita schrieb:
			
		

> yep, sehr schön.. was isn das für nen rahmen gabel etc? sieht verdammt schick aus..
> 
> den kettenspanner kannste jedoch wirklich in die tonne treten... der einzigste spanner mit 2 ritzeln, der noch nen bisschen nach was aus sieht, sind die rohloff dinger.. ansonsten würde ich immer nur welche mit max. eine schaltrolle dran machen..


Rahmen und Gabel sh. vorheriges Zitat.
Kettenspanner - Ja, hast ja recht. Gibts denn eine Empfehlung? Er sollte auf jeden Fall günstig sein.


----------



## --dig-- (21. Juli 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> ...* Starrgabel von Cannondale (selber lackiert)




 er hat das "c"-wort verwendet.  

ist sehr schön geworden... gibts als zugführung nicht so schöne dinger von magura statt der kabelbinder?


----------



## wookie (21. Juli 2006)

--dig-- schrieb:
			
		

> er hat das "c"-wort verwendet.
> 
> ist sehr schön geworden... gibts als zugführung nicht so schöne dinger von magura statt der kabelbinder?


ja, muss ich die dinger von magura nicht in die zugführung stecken? - die habe ich ja extra abgeflext.


----------



## nisita (21. Juli 2006)

es gibt auch welche zum ankleben... (so längliche aus plastik)


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Juli 2006)

es gibt da auch richtig schicke von campa zum anschrauben, meine sind no-name aus dem radshop, leider war der rahmen viel zu schmal und trotz zwischengeklebten band greifen sie nicht richtig


----------



## Ampelhasser (22. Juli 2006)

Mein neuer Singlespeeder...











Ampel


----------



## wookie (23. Juli 2006)

gefällt mir, nur stört mich ein bissl die komische geometrie.
die ausfaller trösten aber alles


----------



## Spezialistz (23. Juli 2006)

@ampel

wunderschön! so schön schlicht. vorallem die roten irc's passen super.

mein ssp-fr/dh-ht:











von 32:16 auf 32:13 umgebaut. noch ein eastern halflink reingezimmert.


----------



## möp (23. Juli 2006)

auf dem letztem foto steht ein nietstift von der kette aber ziehmlich weit raus
würd ich mir mal anschaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (23. Juli 2006)

Tol der bleibt doch Ständig an den Schalthilfen häng stimmt aber irgendwie störts man hat irgendwie den Drang dat zu ändern. Die Beiden letzten Bikes beide Geil, völlig verschieden und jedes auf seine Art schick


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2006)

Rahmen: Salsa ElMariachi Ltd. / Platinum OX 
Gabel: Salsa ElMariachi Ltd. 
Vorbau: Salsa CroMo
Lenker: Jones H-Bar
Steuersatz: Chris King
Bremsen: Formula Oro Puro V: 180mm/H: 160mm
Felgen: Salsa Delgado 29er Disc
Sattelstütze: Salsa Shaft
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Naben: Phil Wood
Freilauf: White Eno 17 Z
Kurbel: XTR 900er / 180mm
Kettenblatt: TA Zephir 36 Z
Innenlager: Phil Wood
Pedale: EggBeater SL


----------



## singlestoph (25. Juli 2006)

alpencrossgetestet


----------



## roesli (25. Juli 2006)

dekadenceordie schrieb:
			
		

> Salsa ElMariachi Ltd.


----------



## niconj (26. Juli 2006)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Salsa ElMariachi Ltd. / Platinum OX



Ich weiß, dass diese Lenker gut sein sollen usw. aber ich find die nicht schön. Aber ansonsten ein Traum!


----------



## Olllli (26. Juli 2006)

niconj schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, dass diese Lenker gut sein sollen usw.....



Das wusste schon die Oma mit ihrem Hollandrad  


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## schnellejugend (26. Juli 2006)

Darf man mal fragen mit welcher Übersetzung ihr die Alpen überquert?


----------



## singlestoph (26. Juli 2006)

grün 34 :18
schwarz 44 : 21

mein gang war im gelände gut aber auf langen flachen abfahrten zu klein
so wurde ich 2mal ins auto verladen 

marcel konnte da noch mittreten

dafür war es hoch für ihn dann weniger angenehm nur ist bei ihm das systemgewicht 16-18kg geringer gewesen

s


----------



## pj10 (27. Juli 2006)

@singlestoph:

was ist denn das für ein hübscher  rahmen?
warum brauchst du keinen kettenspanner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (28. Juli 2006)

die pulverbeschichtung ist hübsch

der rahmen ist leider etwas ******** (ich meinete sowas wie exkrementig)gebaut
von einem menschen der sich zwischendurch als rahmenbauer ausgegeben hat
und mir noch viel geld schuldet
aber seit er wieder einen job hat offenbar keine zeit hat sich bei mir zu melden
       


aber ich krieg bald einen neuen rahmen in 29" mit paragon silding dropouts
der hier hat ein exzentrisches tretlager wie der salsa von alti auch

ist ungemein praktisch beim radwechsel und man kann auch mit leichtbauschnellspannern singlespeeden


----------



## gbm31 (28. Juli 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> der rahmen ist leider etwas ******** (ich meinete sowas wie exkrementig)gebaut




genaues problem?


----------



## Mjöllnir (30. Juli 2006)

Was sind das denn für schöne Lenker von Altitude und singlestoph???

Gruß

Kai


----------



## newsboy (30. Juli 2006)

Mjöllnir schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das denn für schöne Lenker von Altitude und singlestoph???
> Gruß
> Kai


jeff jones h-bar

ashok


----------



## Mjöllnir (30. Juli 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## singlestoph (30. Juli 2006)

gbm31 schrieb:
			
		

> genaues problem?




4 grobe mängel

aber eigentlich unwichtig da der junge mann soviel ich weiss keine rahmen mehr baut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lynx75 (30. Juli 2006)

Welcher Farbton ist das denn genau?


----------



## jörgl (30. Juli 2006)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> jeff jones h-bar
> 
> ashok


Wo kann ich diesen Lenker bestellen? Gibt es in Deutschland einen Importeur oder geht es diekt nur über den Hersteller. Zahlungsweise läuft über Paypal und ich habe keinen Schimmer, wie das funktioniert.....

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Mjöllnir (30. Juli 2006)

http://www.tout-terrain.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=55

Gruß

Kai


----------



## olli (31. Juli 2006)




----------



## gbm31 (31. Juli 2006)

schwarze stütze, schwarzer sattel (! , das gelb passt absolut nicht) und schwarzes kettenblatt, schwarze schnellspanner und schwarze kurbel, dann obergeil!


----------



## Olllli (31. Juli 2006)

gbm31 schrieb:
			
		

> schwarze stütze, schwarzer sattel (! , das gelb passt absolut nicht) und schwarzes kettenblatt, schwarze schnellspanner und schwarze kurbel, dann obergeil!




 


Sei froh, dass eine Kette dran ist.....


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## FBruechert (31. Juli 2006)

... noch in arbeit.
die marke ist, so denke ich, kein geheimnis.

wie ihr sehen könnt, suche ich noch eine kurbel, nebst 36er oder 38er kettenrad.


----------



## roesli (2. August 2006)

FBruechert schrieb:
			
		

> ... die marke ist, so denke ich, kein geheimnis.



Ochnööö.. - nicht schon wieder ein Cannondale!


----------



## maenjual (2. August 2006)

hier meins


----------



## FBruechert (2. August 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Ochnööö.. - nicht schon wieder ein Cannondale!



waaaaaas ?!?!?! wenn ich das geahnt hätte !!! ich dachte, die von cannondale können solche rahmen nicht ?!?!?!  

ich benötige keine kurbel mehr... das teil kommt in die tonne!
cannondale-singlespeed... geht ja garnicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yunim (3. August 2006)

Es ist ein GannonTale

oder?


----------



## roesli (4. August 2006)

Nö, ist dieselbe Marke wie das da:

Selbst die Farbe stimmt


----------



## pj10 (4. August 2006)




----------



## King Jens one (4. August 2006)

Meine Stadtkarre


----------



## GlanDas (4. August 2006)

damit fährste in der stadt rum


----------



## King Jens one (4. August 2006)

jo wieso?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (4. August 2006)

viel zu schade für die stadt


----------



## curryketchup (4. August 2006)

@ König Jens

sehr nett.
Was sind denn das für Griffe an deinem Geschoß?


----------



## King Jens one (4. August 2006)

Sind irgendwelche BMX Griffe die ick noch übrig hatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (4. August 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Stadtkarre



Möcht ich auch in der Stadt fahren. Vielleicht sogar mal auf dem Lande.


----------



## King Jens one (6. August 2006)

und noch das von einem Kollegen von mir! Tilo haste schön gemacht 




ist zwar nix besonderes trotzdem SSP


----------



## Katzenjammer (9. August 2006)

Hier mal mein Argon singlespeed


----------



## King Jens one (11. August 2006)

Schickes Gerät!^^


----------



## Holland (18. August 2006)

Ich glaub' das ist mir ganz gut gelungen:





Gruss

Holland.


----------



## olli (20. August 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triangle (20. August 2006)

wow!!!die hercules-räder gefallen mir!! mit trommelbremsen; ich dachte die wären schon längst tot!! was für naben sind das denn?!

gruss triangle


----------



## insanerider (20. August 2006)

Holland schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub' das ist mir ganz gut gelungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also hierfür würde ich auch die eine oder andere Schandtat begehen----


----------



## olli (20. August 2006)

triangle schrieb:
			
		

> wow!!!die hercules-räder gefallen mir!! mit trommelbremsen; ich dachte die wären schon längst tot!! was für naben sind das denn?!
> 
> gruss triangle


Danke. Die Naben sind Sachs, die Schaltung war beim einen Sachs, beim anderen Suntour, die Kurbeln sind Sugino, die Bremshebel sind alte Magura. Die Räder standen ca. 17 Jahre beim Händler in der Kiste, ich habe sie vor ca. 4 Wochen NOS gekauft.


----------



## MarkB. (24. August 2006)

...okay, ich gestehe - ich bin nicht mehr "bmx only"! Asche auf mein Haupt! 

Mein momentanes Lieblingsrad:
















Die Eierfeile:
















Fürs Grobe:
















My Addiction:
















MIKADO:


----------



## nisita (26. August 2006)

also das erste bike ist ja wirklich ziemlich geil... nur auf nen kettenspanner mit federung würde ich eher verzichten...
mit bmx-bikes hab ichs leider nicht so..


----------



## Primel (26. August 2006)

Deine beiden ersten bikes sind der absolute hammer. Was haste denn beim rr für ein blatt drauf vorn? Und wasn das für ne kurbel bei deinem ersten renner?
Sehen alle so schön clean aus die bikes. Wirkliche sahneschnittchen.


----------



## _stalker_ (26. August 2006)

als kontrast zu den schönen bikes noch mal mein amazing sperrmüllspeeder 




kassette kommt irgendwann noch runter und neues kettenblatt dran...aber das kostet ja geld und passt von daher eigendlich nicht ins konzept


----------



## King Jens one (26. August 2006)

meine beiden Single Speedladies


----------



## MarkB. (27. August 2006)

@ nisita:
der kettenspanner am ersten rad ist ein rohloff, no problems @ all! wirklich sehr gut das ding, läuft butterweich!

@ primel:
auf dem rennrad ist ein GIP kettenblatt - 52 Zähne. die kurbel am 26" ist eine race face forged kurbel, 
nach "etwas" polieren jetzt wieder schön bling bling! =)


----------



## rob (27. August 2006)

so, mein neues stadtbike ist jetzt auch fertig. mit dem 26"er mit slicks und ultraschweren mtb-stahlrahmen mit schaltwrrkspanner hats ja doch nicht so viel spass gemacht. jetzt ist es leicht, lÃ¤sst sich fix von 0 auf 100 beschleunigen und sieht auch noch ganz gut aus.







Ã¼bersetzung: 52:18 (2,9:1).
antrieb hinten: alte schraubkranznabe mit 6â¬-bmx-freilaufritzel. kettenlinie ist nicht optimal, lÃ¤uft aber absolut problemlos (kettenblatt innen montiert).
sattel wurde mit dÃ¼nnem ziegenleder neu bezogen.

:]

rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (27. August 2006)

MarkB. schrieb:
			
		

> ...okay, ich gestehe - ich bin nicht mehr "bmx only"! Asche auf mein Haupt!
> 
> Mein momentanes Lieblingsrad:



Wusste gar nicht, dass es auch schicke Slicks von Michelin gibt. Hab mir jetzt aber schon die Fat Boys von Specialized gekauft.


----------



## King Jens one (27. August 2006)

die Michelin reifen taugen nicht. Trotz hohem Luftdruck fährt man sich voll schnell nen Platten. Ick find die 26" Schwalbe Stelvio ganz gut als slick reifen!


----------



## bofh (28. August 2006)

Mein fixes Rad:





H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## niconj (28. August 2006)

Wo ist denn da die Hinterradbremse?  

Sehr schönes Bike. Will ich auch haben!


----------



## J-CooP (28. August 2006)

bofh schrieb:
			
		

> Mein fixes Rad:


Irgendwie steht die Sattelspitze so weit hoch und der Lenker ist zu weit nach unten gedreht. Und das gelbe Tape am Lenker stört etwas.


----------



## bofh (28. August 2006)

niconj schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn da die Hinterradbremse?


Die wird durch die den fehlenden Freilauf realisiert.  


> Sehr schönes Bike. Will ich auch haben!


Danke. Den Rahmen gibt's für gar nicht mal SO teuer bei Spinning Wheelz in Berlin für 340  incl. Gabel. Der Rest ist Standard: Miche (Naben, Tretlager), 3ttt THE Vorbau, 3ttt Forma Lenker, Crossbremshebel, irgendeine RR-Bremse, günstige Sattelstütze und nen passender Sattel, Mavic MA3 o.ä. als Felgen -> fertig.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## bofh (28. August 2006)

J-CooP schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie steht die Sattelspitze so weit hoch und der Lenker ist zu weit nach unten gedreht.


Nein. Der Sattel ist waagerecht, die Lenkerenden sind parallel zum Boden. Liegt an der Perspektive.


> Und das gelbe Tape am Lenker stört etwas.


Nein. Das nimmt das Gelb der Felgenaufkleber, der Beschriftung auf den Reifen und der Plastikteile am Sattel wieder auf.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## KaschmirKönig (28. August 2006)

Gefällt mir sehr gut bofh.


----------



## Alex de Large (28. August 2006)

@bofh

sehr schönes Rad.

Hat die Hinterachse normales RR Maß (130mm)? Was wiegt der Rahmen. Welche Rahmenmaße und Lackierungen gibt es?

Die Homepage ist jetzt nicht so informativ.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (28. August 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Hat die Hinterachse normales RR Maß (130mm)?


Die  Nabe ist eine Bahnnabe, also 120 mm. Die Achse ist aber so lang, daß man die problemlos auf 130 mm aufspacern kann. Der Rahmen hat auch eine Einbauweite von 120 mm.


> Was wiegt der Rahmen.


Ist ein Stahlrahmen mit Stahlgabel und nicht das allerdünnste Rohr. Da mir das Gewicht fast egal war, hab ich ihn nicht gewogen, kann aber vom Gefühl her sagen, daß er sich so ungefähr in der Größenordnung von Rahmen aus  Columbus Cromor bewegt.


> Welche Rahmenmaße und Lackierungen gibt es?


Maße weiß ich nicht, Lackierungen uni und zweifarbig gepulvert. Ich hab einfach nur die Rahmen, die bei Spinning Wheelz im Laden hingen auf die richtige OR-Länge für mich gemessen, der weiß-rot gepulverte war's -> meiner.


> Die Homepage ist jetzt nicht so informativ.


Ruf mal bei denen an, die sind ganz nett.

Hth,
E.:wq​


----------



## niconj (28. August 2006)

bofh schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Den Rahmen gibt's für gar nicht mal SO teuer bei Spinning Wheelz in Berlin für 340  incl. Gabel.



Ja. Wenn ich doch nur das Geld hätte, dann würd ich morgen schon damit Kurier fahren... *seuftz*


----------



## bofh (28. August 2006)

niconj schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Wenn ich doch nur das Geld hätte, dann würd ich morgen schon damit Kurier fahren... *seuftz*


Die haben mir eine Teilzahlung ermöglicht, weil ich nicht genug Bares dabei hatte und Kartenzahlung bei denen im Laden nicht geht...

Hth,
E.:wq​


----------



## niconj (28. August 2006)

bofh schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben mir eine Teilzahlung ermöglicht, weil ich nicht genug Bares dabei hatte und Kartenzahlung bei denen im Laden nicht geht...
> 
> Hth,
> E.:wq​




Schon aber müsste ich dazu nach Berlin und es wäre ja nicht nur der Rahmen, wo das Geld schon zu knapp ist. Naja... ich werde mich damit begnügen mein Kurierrad noch ein Wenig zu optimieren.

Vielleicht in weiter Ferne.... *träum*


----------



## de-li (29. August 2006)




----------



## de-li (29. August 2006)

noch eins, das erste retro und günstig, das zweite geschmacksache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (29. August 2006)

de-li schrieb:
			
		

>




Warum lachst du da? Ist doch ein schickes Bike. Oder vielleicht wegen der schlechten Fotoquali?


----------



## _stalker_ (29. August 2006)

de-li schrieb:
			
		

> das zweite geschmacksache...



gefällt mir gut - bis auf das große logo am unterrohr


----------



## de-li (1. September 2006)

niconj schrieb:
			
		

> Warum lachst du da? Ist doch ein schickes Bike. Oder vielleicht wegen der schlechten Fotoquali?




genau


----------



## gbm31 (7. September 2006)

würde sich das hier 






zum sp umgebaut hier blicken lassen dürfen?


ich glaub, ich werd wieder rückfällig...


----------



## Bikefritzel (7. September 2006)

ja und zwar nur dann!

Uli


----------



## enasnI (7. September 2006)

Kettenblätter vorne kommen Montag noch raus, dann ist es fertig.


----------



## triangle (7. September 2006)

tach!

ich würde die decals noch entfernen, oder den ganzen rahmen einfach überlackieren. hast du einen kettennieter?! dann kannst du noch die kette kürzen. 

mfg triangle


----------



## MG1984 (7. September 2006)

@ enasnI: Frisst sich das Ritzel nicht in die XT Nabe rein? Die Auflagefläche ist ja viel kleiner als bei einer Kassette. Bei mir kommt's auch hin und wieder vor (gerade wenn ich fest antrete), daß die Kurbel keinen Halt hat und einfach so abrutscht (hab ne Deore Nabe und ein schmales Ritzel, den Rest mit Spacern aufgefüllt).

Gruß, MG1984


----------



## enasnI (7. September 2006)

MG1984 schrieb:
			
		

> @ enasnI: Frisst sich das Ritzel nicht in die XT Nabe rein? Die Auflagefläche ist ja viel kleiner als bei einer Kassette. Bei mir kommt's auch hin und wieder vor (gerade wenn ich fest antrete), daß die Kurbel keinen Halt hat und einfach so abrutscht (hab ne Deore Nabe und ein schmales Ritzel, den Rest mit Spacern aufgefüllt).
> 
> Gruß, MG1984



Ich weiß gerade nicht genau, worauf Du hinaus willst.



			
				triangle schrieb:
			
		

> tach!
> 
> ich würde die decals noch entfernen, oder den ganzen rahmen einfach überlackieren. hast du einen kettennieter?! dann kannst du noch die kette kürzen.
> 
> mfg triangle



Lies mal hier zu der Kettenproblematik.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=235757&page=2

Ich weiß auch noch nicht, was ich da noch mache demnächst.


----------



## gbm31 (7. September 2006)

ich bin wieder da!!!  

[klick=groß]



 



naja, morgen ersetz ich die bilder vieleicht durch hellere... 



 



horst-rings und ug-ritzel lagen noch vom alten ssp rum und der rohloff kommt halt nicht ans nicolai, alfine langt.



 



saubere steuerzentrale... und ganz wichtig: knightrider-rücklicht mit eigener befestigung


morgen früh ist einweihung - auf dem üblichen 17km-weg zur arbeit. 

die übersetzung (36:14) müsste genau passen, ich bin den ganzen letzten monat mit 8-gang kassette meist nur auf den beiden vorletzten ritzeln (13 und 15) gefahren.

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (8. September 2006)

enasnI schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß gerade nicht genau, worauf Du hinaus willst.


Er will darauf hinaus, daß sich das einzelne Ritzel mit seinen Haltenasen eher in den Freilaufkörper eindrücken könnte als eine komplette Kassette...

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## trapperjohn (8. September 2006)

MG1984 schrieb:
			
		

> @ enasnI: Frisst sich das Ritzel nicht in die XT Nabe rein? Die Auflagefläche ist ja viel kleiner als bei einer Kassette. Bei mir kommt's auch hin und wieder vor (gerade wenn ich fest antrete), daß die Kurbel keinen Halt hat und einfach so abrutscht (hab ne Deore Nabe und ein schmales Ritzel, den Rest mit Spacern aufgefüllt).



Das kann aber ja nicht daran liegen, dass sich das Ritzel in die Nabe frisst ... Sonst wäre die Nabe bei dir ja komplett hin und das Ritzel würde sich fröhlich auf dem Freilaufkörper drehen lassen? 

Ich tippe eher auf irgendwas triviales, wie schiefe Kettenlinie, schwacher Point Spanner, abgenutztes Ritzel o.ä. ...


----------



## gbm31 (13. September 2006)

frage: was ist besser?



 oder 



[klick=groß]

wer suchbilder nicht mag: schwarzes 44er statt goldenem 36er (, züge kürzer, spacerturm entschlackt). 

übersetzung ist gleich - 36:14 bzw. 44:17 (ok, 6 promille schwerer...)

.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (13. September 2006)

ein schönes gefährt um damit auf arbeit zu fahren, ist schick geworden


----------



## gbm31 (13. September 2006)

thx. 

muss nur noch zeit finden, meine schwarzen naben mit schwarzen dts einzuspeichen - dann sind die letzten silberteile weg.

eine schwarze starre gabel mit geraden scheiden ist auch schon unterwegs - die rockshox braucht nach regenfahrten oder auch langen staubigen perioden doch etwas wartung - und eine federgabel brauch ich nicht wirklich in dem bike...

mein rücken hat auch noch nix zu meckern... 

letztes jahr war ich echt fertig, als ich mein univega wieder zum schalter in opa-position umbauen musste wg. kreuzschmerzen, aber die waren ja nicht bike-bedingt und die ursache ist auch beseitigt.

.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (13. September 2006)

ich würde die gabel drin lassen, die passt farblich so schön zu dem rahmen


----------



## FBruechert (13. September 2006)

> mein "für wenig Geld" GT-EinGangRad ist fast fertig. Ich muss nur noch die Kette reinigen und montieren, sowie einen Kettenspanner basteln oder besorgen.
Und dann freue ich mich schon auf die erste Tour mit "Erlebnis Singlespeed"!


----------



## niconj (13. September 2006)

FBruechert schrieb:
			
		

> > mein "für wenig Geld" GT-EinGangRad ist fast fertig. Ich muss nur noch die Kette reinigen und montieren, sowie einen Kettenspanner basteln oder besorgen.



Na dann mach mal! Ich will's fertig sehen! Schaut schon so schick aus. Der einfache Spanner von Point sollte ausreichen. Nimmst einfach die Feder raus.


----------



## streetrules (14. September 2006)

geht ja schon deine singlespeed rackete ! aber würd denn Lenker noch ein bisschen kürzen RIDE ON ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FBruechert (14. September 2006)

streetrules schrieb:
			
		

> geht ja schon deine singlespeed rackete ! aber würd denn Lenker noch ein bisschen kürzen RIDE ON ! ! ! ! ! ! !



... das mit dem Lenker entscheide ich erst später. Den längeren Hebel zum ziehen im Wiegetritt an Anstiegen kann ich sicher vorerst brauchen.


----------



## Sperrmüllrocker (16. September 2006)

Na endlich...





die farb(ab)stimmung ist übrigens rein zufällig entstanden


----------



## GlanDas (16. September 2006)

sieht verdammt verzogen aus...
bringt dem Teil doch bitte manieren bei


----------



## hoshman (16. September 2006)

radstand und oberrohrlänge sind ja wie beim tandem.


----------



## ewoq (16. September 2006)

frag mich grad wie man drauf sitzt?!


----------



## FBruechert (16. September 2006)

Hier nun das Finale Grande! Vorerst ist das Teil fertig.






Ich habe einen Kettenspanner von NG umgebaut... die abartige, orangene Rolle musste ab und wurde durch ein Kettenrad eines Schaltwerkes ersetzt. Die Kette ist jetzt auch viel besser geführt. In der Originalausführung sprang die Kette gern mal ab.






Und das bin ich nach der ersten kleinen Testfahrt. Den Pulsmesser nehme ich in Zukunft nicht mehr mit aber das Lächeln kann man mir nur mit einer Eisenstange aus dem Gesicht schlagen.
Da klappert keine Kette und man "bunnyhoppt" nur so durch den Wald... Spass pur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tias (17. September 2006)

@ FBruechert

ein sehr schönes fahrrad haste da zusammen gebaut!!! Gefällt
mir echt super und mit dem Harz vor der Haustür haste
dafür ja auch opitmale bedingungen.  

gruss tias


----------



## mahatma (17. September 2006)

FBruechert schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kettenspanner von NG umgebaut... die abartige, orangene Rolle musste ab und wurde durch ein Kettenrad eines Schaltwerkes ersetzt. Die Kette ist jetzt auch viel besser geführt. In der Originalausführung sprang die Kette gern mal ab.



Warum spannst du die Kette nicht nach oben? Dann hättest du doch einen größeren Umschlingungswinkel!


----------



## niconj (17. September 2006)

mahatma schrieb:


> Warum spannst du die Kette nicht nach oben? Dann hättest du doch einen größeren Umschlingungswinkel!



Weils kacke ausschaut.


----------



## mahatma (17. September 2006)

niconj schrieb:


> Weils kacke ausschaut.



Ich zeig dir mal, was wirklich kacke aussieht!


----------



## Sperrmüllrocker (18. September 2006)

@hoshman
na die laufruhe im rad könnte wirklich von nem tandem stammen...die sitzposition ist angenehmer als sie aussieht und alles in allem geiler als jede carbongrumpe auf der ich bis jetzt gesessen habe (außer vom Gewicht ;-)

@ewoq
na also mit dem arsch auf dem sattel und die hände gehören glaub ich an den lenker...


----------



## FBruechert (18. September 2006)

niconj schrieb:


> Weils kacke ausschaut.



... ich wollts nicht so direkt sagen, aber genau deshalb!
Bin übrigens gestern die erste größere Runde gefahren und meine Schwachstelle waren die Hände! Die sind im Wiegetritt immer länger geworden... ist ja voll der "Armetrainierer" so ein Singlespeeder und auch wenn man nicht will, ist man an langen Anstiegen schneller. Ist halt nicht möglich runterzuschalten und sich hinzusetzen.


----------



## Rüpel (19. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wer Lust hat, kann sein Rad auch gerne in der Singlespeedgallery online stellen. Kost nix und ich freu mich stets über neue Räder.

http://singlespeedgallery.com/

Gott zum Gruß


----------



## gbm31 (20. September 2006)

ferddig:





[^klickmich]


----------



## faketreee (21. September 2006)

Jop, schickes Teil.


----------



## niconj (22. September 2006)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ich zeig dir mal, was wirklich kacke aussieht!



Ich weiß! Habe es schon lange geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (24. September 2006)

So, ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit auch mal vorgenommen, einen Singlespeeder aufzubauen. Hatte ich dann auch gemacht, aber mit NoName-Alu-Müll.  Dann habe ich kürzlich bei ebay für ganz wenig Geld den folgenden Rahmen ersteigert.  Habe dann erstmal das umgebaut, was umzubauen geht. Morgen gehts nach BOC und die letzten Teile besorgen (Bowdenzüge, Spacer und sowat). Dann Gibt's morgen vllt nochmal ein Bild im Hellen und komplett. Und in besserer Qualität... 







Der Antrieb ist auch schon geregelt. 




Leider ein bisschen unscharf... aber man wirds erkennen.


Übrigens wiegt das ganze so wie aufm Bild 9,8kg.  Ich dachte, das wird deutlich schwerer, so in Richtung 13 bis 14  Kilogramm, aber nu bleibts wohl doch unter 11.


----------



## _stalker_ (24. September 2006)

Das ist aber ein ganz schön dicker Gang für ein MTB, oder?
42/14?
Gefällt mir ganz gut - brutale Sattelüberhöhung und sogar ohne umgedrehten Vorbau...


----------



## lynx75 (24. September 2006)

@faketree

nimm doch einfach die Spacer aus einer alten Kassette. So kannst du Geld sparen! Die sind meistens aus Kunststoff, so das du die noch in Deiner Funschfarbe lakieren.

Gruß Björn

PS: Passen die Cantisockel?


----------



## faketreee (24. September 2006)

@stalker: Das ist noch nicht die entgültige Übersetzung. Die Kassette bleibt erstmal drauf, bis ich die ideale Übersetzung gefunden habe. So kann ich ganz gut rumprobieren. Denke schon, dass das ein bisschen zu viel des Guten ist. 
Vorbau und Lenker werden noch getauscht (gegen Stahl  und ich will erstmal einen Riser ausprobieren). 

@lynx: Mit Spacern meinte ich 1 1/8" Spacer für die Gabel.  Die Kassette beleibt erstmal, bis ich die ideale Übersetzung gefunden habe. Sieht nicht toll aus, aber zum rumprobieren ist das am einfachsten und günstigsten.
Und zu den Sockeln: Nein.  Das Gewinde weicht ein kklitzekleines bisschen vom originalsockel ab, das passt nicht. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen...
Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## faketreee (25. September 2006)

So, größtenteils fertiggestellt. Mir fehlt bloß nen Gegenhalter für die vordere Cantibremse. Kennt da irgendwer was für 1 1/8" Gabeln? Oder was anderes passendes?









10,2kg so wie es da steht. Wenn die Kassette dann bald runterkommt vielleicht sogar unter 10.


----------



## der_eine (25. September 2006)

schönes radl.ich such auch noch son gegenhalter.habe zur zeit so ne art wippe montiert und die ist net so besonders.
immer her mit den links....


----------



## kitor (25. September 2006)

Mein erster Singlespeeder. Der Hammer wie das Teil fährt....





Übersetzung ist 39/18


----------



## faketreee (25. September 2006)

Schaut gut aus. Da fällt mir ein, dass ich solche Brakebooster auch gebrauchen könnte...
Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## gbm31 (25. September 2006)

@ kitor: absolut kühler fahrrad-ständer 


bisschen light-pimped:





^klickmich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (25. September 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> Mir fehlt bloß nen Gegenhalter für die vordere Cantibremse. Kennt da irgendwer was für 1 1/8" Gabeln? Oder was anderes passendes?



Sowat hier:






..gibt's eigentlich in jedem Radladen. Die Zugverlegung könnte man natürlich eleganter realisieren.

P.S.: Schönes Bike. Wieso spannst du den hinteren Schaltzug nicht direkt am Schaltwerk?


----------



## faketreee (25. September 2006)

Öhm, wie geht das denn?


----------



## der_eine (25. September 2006)

@Baxx
such ich auch.wo kann man sowas kriegen?
@gbm31
wie tuts der rohloff-spanner?


----------



## gbm31 (25. September 2006)

der_eine schrieb:


> @Baxx
> such ich auch.wo kann man sowas kriegen?
> @gbm31
> wie tuts der rohloff-spanner?




ich antworte mal für baxx: in jedem gut sortierten fahrrad-laden... bei uns fahren mindestens 10 in schwarz oder silber in den kleinteilschubladen rum...


zum rohloff: 
die dh-version spannt 1a. 
mir ist auch noch nie die kette abgesprungen trotz "stinknormalem" hg-ritzel.

nur eine sache stört mich: ich weiss nicht, wer das gerücht in die welt gesetzt hat, daß da kugelgelagerte tacx-röllchen drin sind... 
tacx stimmt zwar, aber es sind die einfachen gleitgelagerten, und die quitschen, weil sie trocken sind.
mit brunox kriegt man die aber leise.


----------



## der_eine (25. September 2006)

bei uns gibts die leider nicht(zumindest bei mir nicht).
ist der rohloff flexibel von der kettenlinie her?das röllchen beim point habe ich fast bis ende zum hr rausgeschoben.
mfg


----------



## gbm31 (25. September 2006)

schau mal hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Tektro-Cantileve...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


der rohloff kann etwa einen halben cm nach außen verstellt werden mit den beigelegten 1mm unterlegscheiben.

aber dank den fein abgestuften horst-rings und der guten kettenlinie an dem rahmen hab ich nur eine gebraucht.

eigentlich hatte ich den für mein nicolai gekauft, aber das ritzel der nexus ist zu weit innen (oder die ausfallenden des helius zu dick...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (25. September 2006)

gbm31 schrieb:


> schau mal hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Tektro-Cantileve...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## der_eine (25. September 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


>



dem schließ ich mich an    jetzt nur noch in schwarz dann biste gott(für mich zumindest)


----------



## gbm31 (25. September 2006)

der_eine schrieb:


> dem schließ ich mich an    jetzt nur noch in schwarz dann biste gott(für mich zumindest)





hmmkay:


http://www.cyberspeiche.de/fotos/tekgegen.htm

http://www.gs-bike.com/shop/product...d=966&osCsid=e400de9db01fb2f7e64b581f326c1479

http://shop.strato.de/epages/Store3.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61089618/Products/31715

http://www.bruegelmann-shop.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=6701832


sollte reichen, oder?...

(der zweite link ist am besten)


----------



## der_eine (26. September 2006)

du musst chesus sein....   aber 10,50 euro,da behalte ich die wippe......


----------



## kitor (26. September 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Da fällt mir ein, dass ich solche Brakebooster auch gebrauchen könnte...
> Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?



Der Rahmen ist nix dolles; ein Bergamont May Day, den ich für ein Butterbrot bei Ebay geschossen hab. Sehr solide und ausgewogen. Leider ist er auf eine merkwürdige Art verchromt oder so ähnlich, so dass eine Neulackierung schwierig würde...er gammelt nämlich etwas im Bereich des Tretlagers


----------



## Baxx (26. September 2006)

der_eine schrieb:


> du musst chesus sein....   aber 10,50 euro,da behalte ich die wippe......



Hm, wie gesagt sowas gibt's eigentlich in jedem Laden. Dafür müsst ihr mal vor die Tür gehen und Verkäufer direkt ansprechen - nicht immer nur mit der Maus suchen  . Scherz beiseite, auf jeden Fall gibt's das bei ZEG, und diese ansonsten unnützen Läden gibt's doch eigentlich in jeder grösseren Stadt.


----------



## faketreee (26. September 2006)

Größere Stadt... sowas kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## der_eine (26. September 2006)

Baxx schrieb:


> ... ZEG, und diese ansonsten unnützen Läden gibt's doch eigentlich in jeder grösseren Stadt.


      da war ich ja schon,bestellen müssen sie´s.aber es gibt ja auch noch andere läden in gladbach...ich such ja genau den in 1 1/8" mit der fixierungsschraube.der ist net so einfach zu kriegen,vorallem in schwarz.
mfg


----------



## ftett (3. Oktober 2006)

Eingang Stadtrad..

irgendwie hab ich's schon sehr gern, mein Radel..

hmm.. aber das forum hier macht ja schon Lust auf mehr..


----------



## kitor (4. Oktober 2006)

update....







Fast fertig. Hat jemand ne Idee wegen des Kettenspanners? So ist es nicht grad optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## josch861131 (4. Oktober 2006)

wuerde dir zum surly kettenspanner raten (http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/p...id=63&osCsid=6e9848b98e26a7c0a4012922d90c17bf)

bei mir ist eben das packet angekommen mit 1x in schwarz und 1x silber fuer meine beiden bikes. das ist der wohl beste spanner auf dem markt und sein geld absolut wert. 

wuerde in der silber variante auch gut zum restlichen bike passen 

mag josch


----------



## trapperjohn (5. Oktober 2006)

josch861131 schrieb:


> das ist der wohl beste spanner auf dem markt und sein geld absolut wert.



Sagt wer? Ich hab bislang immer nur gehört, dass selbst der billige Point sogar besser funktionieren soll ...


----------



## mahatma (5. Oktober 2006)

Bei gekauften Spannern würde ich zum Rohloff oder On One raten.


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Oktober 2006)

mahatma schrieb:


> Bei gekauften Spannern würde ich zum Rohloff oder On One raten.



... oder zu rennen rollenlager und paul melvin.

ciao
flo


----------



## gbm31 (5. Oktober 2006)

zum rohloff kann ich beipflichten... 

die anderen:


----------



## josch861131 (5. Oktober 2006)

also von point wuerde ich mal absolut abraten, egal ob 1 oder 2 (rollen) gibts viele leute die den nach 1 tag (point 1) - 4 wochen wieder wegschmeissen mussten. 

rohloff ist selbstverstaendlich von der funktion her noch besser, aber kostet dann auch einigers mehr. 

mag josch


----------



## Förster (6. Oktober 2006)

Also mein spanner ist von ng sports sieht aber so aus wie der point(außer das logo hehe). Habe keine probleme mit dem teil und ich bin nun ziemlich viel unterwegs(ca 1500km mit dem spanner am bike).


----------



## der_eine (6. Oktober 2006)

moin leute
ich hatte den point,mit einer rolle.für die strasse relativ gut,aber für gelände nicht brauchbar,weil er nicht stark genug ist.
mfg der_eine


----------



## Jämma (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
Mein Singlespeeder: 








Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_eine (7. Oktober 2006)

toll,noch ein dirtbike.kritik:sattel ist ******** (bulls?,im ernst?),die spacer überdem vorbau müssen weg,die pedale.
he he,kleiner witz.ist in ordnung,jeder fängt mal klein an.für deine zwecke super


----------



## de-li (9. Oktober 2006)

meine neues stadt-und-landluder; optisches feintuning folgt noch. fahren lässt es sich aber schon bestens.
kettenspanner entfällt aufgrund der exzentrischen hubextension von gleitmittel. sieht meiner meinung nach schöner aus.


----------



## kitor (9. Oktober 2006)

der_eine schrieb:


> moin leute
> ich hatte den point,mit einer rolle.für die strasse relativ gut,aber für gelände nicht brauchbar,weil er nicht stark genug ist.
> mfg der_eine



hab nun ein altes DX Schaltwerk als Spanner. Funktioniert wunderbar und passt altersmäßig...Naja, sieht aber immer noch blöd aus.


----------



## Der_Don (9. Oktober 2006)

na dann will ich auchmal: ^^
Es werden zwar noch ein paar kleienre parts ausgetauscht aber im großen und ganzen passt das soweit. Bremse VR wird gegen ne XT mit 203scheibe getauscht. Und pedalen kommen auch neu.

Viel spaß beim gucken.

Das Baby


----------



## fatboy (10. Oktober 2006)

@ de-li

Was ist das für ne Gabel an Deinem Stadtluder?

fatboy


----------



## pj10 (10. Oktober 2006)

dirtbikes, streetbikes,... zählen nicht als singlespeed. 
irgendwann müssen sie es doch mal lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Don (10. Oktober 2006)

pj10 schrieb:


> dirtbikes, streetbikes,... zählen nicht als singlespeed.
> irgendwann müssen sie es doch mal lernen



Wenn du mir jetzt erklärst, wo das kein Singlespeed ist, dann bin ich damit einverstanden...


----------



## phoenixinflames (10. Oktober 2006)

Von der Sache her ist es sicher Singlespeed.

Allerdings wirst Du, wenn Du dich hier ein wenig umschaust, erkennen, dass Dein Rad nicht wirklich hier rein passt.

In einer Galerie, die hauptsächlich aus filigranen Stahlrädern, konvertierten Uralt - MTBs und zuweilen auch Straßen- &Bahnrennern besteht, wirkt ein Rad mit stark abfallendem Oberrohr, 35cm Rahmen, fetter Gabel, 203mm Bremsscheiben&breitem, gebogenem Lenker eben deplaziert.


----------



## Der_Don (10. Oktober 2006)

Dennoch ist dieser Topic dafür gedacht, das alle "SingleSpeed"-Bikes gezeigt werden dürfen und nicht nur die "Uralt" MTB´s.
Oder wer hat hier bestimmt, das nur die Art von Bikes in den Topic dürfen??
Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ich habe davon bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen..


----------



## faketreee (10. Oktober 2006)

Ungeschriebene Gesetze schreibt man ja auch nicht nieder.


----------



## de-li (10. Oktober 2006)

fatboy schrieb:


> @ de-li
> 
> Was ist das für ne Gabel an Deinem Stadtluder?
> 
> fatboy





das ist 'ne gabel, wie sie an den bmc alpenchallenges und challengers verbaut wird (http://www.extra-bike.ch/grobild.php?typ=alpench0206). gibt's evtl. nicht mehr. aber die disc-version ist bestimmt noch zu haben. so, wie ich sie habe, kostet sie 140.- franken, also weniger als 100.- euro.


----------



## fatboy (10. Oktober 2006)

Schade, brauche nämlich ne Canti-Version.
Bin auf der Suche nach ner Gabel, die (wie bei Dir) am unteren Ende keinen Bogen macht, sondern gerade ist....


fatboy


----------



## de-li (10. Oktober 2006)

gibt's vielleicht noch direkt bei bmc. fragen schadet ja nicht.


----------



## Jämma (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ja klar,
Aber mit irgentwas muss ich doch angeben.... 
Achja...der sattel is nur ein Übergangssattel eig. hab ich einen Atomlab Trailking.

Ja für meine bedürfnisse reicht es völlig.... 

Greez


----------



## fatboy (12. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

mein ssp für die täglichen 20 km Arbeitsweg:








Mit der Gabeloptik bin ich wie gesagt nicht zufrieden, es soll eine gerade Gabel her.
Und die Reifen werde ich wohl gegen 2.25 black jack light tauschen...


fatboy


----------



## maximgold (12. Oktober 2006)

fatboy schrieb:


> Mit der Gabeloptik bin ich wie gesagt nicht zufrieden, es soll eine gerade Gabel her.


Wenn Du was günstiges suchst, evtl. die hier? Auch in schwarz zu haben. Ich habe mir dort letzte Woche eine Rennradgabel ersteigert. Gut und günstig.

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (12. Oktober 2006)

maximgold schrieb:


> Wenn Du was gÃ¼nstiges suchst, evtl. die hier? Auch in schwarz zu haben. Ich habe mir dort letzte Woche eine Rennradgabel ersteigert. Gut und gÃ¼nstig.
> 
> GruÃ
> 
> Maxim




die baut anscheinend laut anderer ebucht-anzeigen nur 394 mm hoch... der lenkwinkel wird bei rahmen mit federgabel-geo also ziemlich steil und das verhalten nervÃ¶s werden.

ich hab deswegen ein paar gramm (ok, fast ein kilo...~700g) mehrgewicht auf mich genommen und die cmp/poison bei der bucht geschossen. (ebucht: 50â¬, poison-site 60â¬). die muÃ aber wg der wuchtigen optik an einen alu-rahmen. an einen stahlrahmen gehÃ¶rt eher eine germans (gerade, leicht, wunschlack + wunschbremssystem fÃ¼r unter 100 â¬)


----------



## 8grad (13. Oktober 2006)

selecta gold schrieb:


> hallo leute darf ich vorstellen:




hi, schönes Rad. Wie hast Du das denn mit der Kettenspannung hinbekommen. 
Sieht aus wie ein vertikales Ausfallende. Keine Röllchen zu sehen, auch keine WHITE INDUSTRIES Narbe -- äh, wie jetzt?
gruss, marc


----------



## möp (13. Oktober 2006)

@selecta gold

an deiner stelle würd ich paar spacer raustun und dafür nen kürzeren vorbau verbaun
is bequemer


----------



## lelebebbel (13. Oktober 2006)

Für den Wasgau Marathon morgen:





Vorderrad aus meinem anderen geliehen, weil Rose die blöden Speichen nicht rechtzeitig geliefert hat

p.s.: ja, das mit den Bremsen sieht bescheuert aus und fährt sich auch so


----------



## Bassrebell (13. Oktober 2006)

10Jahre alt​






Rahmen    Cannondale M500 Cad2 Bj.1996 
Gabel       Cannondale Peperoni
Bremsen Magura HS33 Rot
Hebel       Magura HS26 Blue 
Laufrad Vorne   LX Nabe verzwirbelte Speichen Schwalbe ALL Mighty 2.6
           hinten  XTR Nabe Schwalbe Tabletop 
Antrieb     Singelspeed 16/42
Pedale      SPD 636
Lenker      Amoebe BMX
Vorbau      Point DH
Sattel       BMX
Kurbelsatz  Truvativ 10Kant


----------



## lelebebbel (13. Oktober 2006)

Für welches Einsatzgebiet ist das?

Lenker/Vorbau Geometrie sieht nach Trial aus, aber die Übersetzung nicht

die sieht wiederum nach Straße aus, aber der Vorderreifen nicht - der sieht nach DH aus, aber der Hinterreifen (und die Gabel) nicht

denn der und der Sattel sehen nach Dirtjump/Street aus, aber der Abstand Fuß -> Vorderrad nicht

->


----------



## faketreee (13. Oktober 2006)

In der tat ein seltsames Gefährt...


----------



## Bassrebell (14. Oktober 2006)

10Jahre alt​






Rahmen    Cannondale M500 Cad2 Bj.1996 
Gabel       Cannondale Peperoni
Bremsen Magura HS33 Rot
Hebel       Magura HS26 Blue 
Laufrad Vorne   LX Nabe verzwirbelte Speichen Schwalbe ALL Mighty 2.6
           hinten  XTR Nabe Schwalbe Tabletop 
Antrieb     Singelspeed 16/42
Pedale      SPD 636
Lenker      Amoebe BMX
Vorbau      Point DH
Sattel       BMX
Kurbelsatz  Truvativ 10Kant


----------



## trapperjohn (14. Oktober 2006)

Hui, gruselig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-StreeT (14. Oktober 2006)

lol die verzwirbelten Speichen geben mal ne coole Optik, aber kann man damit noch Achter rausmachen?


----------



## trapperjohn (14. Oktober 2006)

Mein Straßenpanzer:

(klick für groß)


----------



## Baxx (14. Oktober 2006)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Pascale (14. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt , schick und classik ...


----------



## trauntaler (15. Oktober 2006)

Diese WE erst fertig geworden. 

Kosten: 15â¬ SattelstÃ¼tze, 1â¬ Lenker,  1â¬ Kurbel, 6â¬ Kette. Der Rest ist aus dem Keller oder Schrottcontainer. 

Da ich es nur zum Arbeit fahren brauche werde ich vielleicht noch Schutzbleche montieren. 

MfG Stefan


----------



## faketreee (16. Oktober 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Mein Straßenpanzer:
> 
> (klick für groß)



Wirklich perfekt!!  Passt alles wunderbar zusammen...

Gibt's davon noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (16. Oktober 2006)

Danke, eins gibts noch:


----------



## Filosofem (16. Oktober 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Danke, eins gibts noch:



Für Standardsteuersatz + Aheadadapter + Aheadvorbau muss ich mal einen Rüffel aussprechen. Sonst sieht es wirklich ausnehmend schön und mit den SuperMotos auch schön obszön aus


----------



## trapperjohn (16. Oktober 2006)

Darauf hab ich eigentlich gewartet - sowie auf den Kommentar zu den gelben Ventilkappen 

Ich habe leider überhaupt keinen passenden schönen klassischen Vorbau in silber gefunden. Der Tioga sieht aber noch einigermaßen klassisch aus (auch wenn er mir eigentlich noch zu steil und lang ist ...)
Dem Übergang Vorbau/Adapter traue ich allerdings noch nicht so richtig über den Weg ... ins Gelände würde ich damit nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## Filosofem (16. Oktober 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Darauf hab ich eigentlich gewartet - sowie auf den Kommentar zu den gelben Ventilkappen
> 
> Ich habe leider überhaupt keinen passenden schönen klassischen Vorbau in silber gefunden. Der Tioga sieht aber noch einigermaßen klassisch aus (auch wenn er mir eigentlich noch zu steil und lang ist ...)
> Dem Übergang Vorbau/Adapter traue ich allerdings noch nicht so richtig über den Weg ... ins Gelände würde ich damit nicht fahren wollen.



Ich kann Dir zwar selbst keinen anbieten und hab auch mal eBay oberflächlich durchforstet (nada im Moment, zumal es ja 1" sein dürfte) aber im Classic-Forum sollte sich sowas finden lassen. Musst nur fragen


----------



## trapperjohn (16. Oktober 2006)

Na, das bleibt erst mal so. Nur die Bremsgriffe werden demnächst noch gegen schwarz/silber getauscht. 

(Abgesehen davon werd ich im Classic-Forum mit DEM Rad doch nur auseinandergenommen ...)


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Oktober 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Na, das bleibt erst mal so. Nur die Bremsgriffe werden demnächst noch gegen schwarz/silber getauscht.
> 
> (Abgesehen davon werd ich im Classic-Forum mit DEM Rad doch nur auseinandergenommen ...)



... wieso?? gut olli ev. der ist da ja ziemlich pingelig 

was brauchst du den an vorbau? länge/steigung?

ciao
flo


----------



## trapperjohn (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich "bräuchte", wenn ich denn noch wollte, einen polierten mit gemässigter Steigung (6 Grad oder so), Länge ca. 110/120, für 1".

Aber das steht hinten an - Kohle ist alle und der Tioga tuts erst mal!

Und vor Olli hab ich keine Angst, der ist schließlich selber schuld, dass er mir den Rahmen verkauft hat


----------



## olli (16. Oktober 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Ich "bräuchte", wenn ich denn noch wollte, einen polierten mit gemässigter Steigung (6 Grad oder so), Länge ca. 110/120, für 1".
> 
> Aber das steht hinten an - Kohle ist alle und der Tioga tuts erst mal!
> 
> Und vor Olli hab ich keine Angst, der ist schließlich selber schuld, dass er mir den Rahmen verkauft hat



Verkauft? Abgeluchst hat er ihn mir. 

TJ: "Du, olli, ich hab da noch eine NOS Deore XT Gruppe und total schöne Laufräder mit Oxygene Felgen. Anbauteile? Ritchey WCS und Force Lite. Und echte SMOKE/DARTs baue ich auch dran!"
olli: "Versprochen? Aber keinen Singlespeeder bauen, der Rahmen ist Klassik-kult!"
TJ: "Versprochen, so wahr mir Gott helfe!"

   Und nun: Wo ist Dein Gott gewesen, als Du gebastelt hast? Er hatte wohl was besseres zu tun. Verständlich! Du Frevler und Klassikschänder!


----------



## Olllli (16. Oktober 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Ich "bräuchte", wenn ich denn noch wollte, einen polierten mit gemässigter Steigung (6 Grad oder so), Länge ca. 110/120, für 1".
> 
> Aber das steht hinten an - Kohle ist alle und der Tioga tuts erst mal!
> 
> Und vor Olli hab ich keine Angst, der ist schließlich selber schuld, dass er mir den Rahmen verkauft hat




Der Tioga ist der Mercedes unter den Vorbauten. Das will ich hier jetzt mal festhalten.

Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## trapperjohn (16. Oktober 2006)

olli schrieb:


> TJ: "Du, olli, ich hab da noch eine NOS Deore XT Gruppe und total schöne Laufräder mit Oxygene Felgen. Anbauteile? Ritchey WCS und Force Lite. Und echte SMOKE/DARTs baue ich auch dran!"



GENAU DAS hatte ich vor! Aber dann kamen die Impressionen von einer Webseite namens www.singlespeed.de -- danach kam für mich  *nur noch* ein Nachbau in Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (19. Oktober 2006)

Mein Rad um zur Schule zu kommen und Medikamente auszuliefern.


----------



## trapperjohn (19. Oktober 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Mein Rad um zur Schule zu kommen und Medikamente auszuliefern.



Schick schick! Wie spannst du die Kette? Magic gear?


----------



## möp (19. Oktober 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Mein Rad um zur Schule zu kommen und Medikamente auszuliefern.




definitiv die falsche bereifung für den einsatzzweck


----------



## CDRacer (19. Oktober 2006)

Ja, die Reifen lagen halt rum, kommen noch Super Motos oder sowas drauf. Kettenspannung war Zufall. Hatte mir als Übersetzung 38:18 überlegt, montiert und es passte. Eventuell kommt, falls nötig mal, ein Kettenspanner nach.


----------



## faketreee (19. Oktober 2006)

So, da ich grad nichts zu tun habe, hier mal zwei Bilder meines Singlespeeders.
Ist aber noch nicht fertig (aber das ists ja sowieso nie). Andere Griffe kommen auf jeden Fall (gerne weiß, aber ist schwer günstig zu bekommen) und demnächst nen Satz Super Moto. Barends ersteigere ich gerade beim großen e. Um Weihnachten rum werde ich Bremsen, Gegenhalter und Pedalkäfig weiß lackieren. Dann dürfte es erstmal gut sein.
Sieht mit dem steilen Vorbau nicht so prickelnd aus, aber die Gabel hat eine Einbauhöhe von gerade mal 38,5cm... hat zufällig jemand eine Gabel mit 44cm in schwarz (nicht matt)  herumliegen? 
















Ist übrigens 42:16. Vllt wäre 15 aber doch besser... mal schauen.


----------



## Riding Cat (19. Oktober 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Reste der Schaltzeit kannst du noch entfernen!

Die letzte Außenhülle am Schaltwerk und den noch geklemmten Schaltzug!


----------



## Riding Cat (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe nun auch mein altes Schätzchen umgebaut:


----------



## trapperjohn (19. Oktober 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> Sieht mit dem steilen Vorbau nicht so prickelnd aus, aber die Gabel hat eine Einbauhöhe von gerade mal 38,5cm... hat zufällig jemand eine Gabel mit 44cm in schwarz (nicht matt)  herumliegen?



Der Rahmen ist doch gar nicht für eine längere Gabel ausgelegt - das sieht dann ******** aus und fährt sich komisch!

Also entweder mit der Sattelüberhöhung leben oder einen klassischen Vorbau dranbasteln, der etwas höher "startet"


----------



## Felixxx (20. Oktober 2006)

Möchte auch mal  Hier seht ihr meinen Cross Country Singlespeeder.
Rocky Mountain Hammer aus 1992 mit Noleen Crosslink Carbon aus 1996.
Die Syncros Sattelstütze wird noch gegen die Race Face Deus XC ausgetauscht.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (20. Oktober 2006)

Einen hab' ich noch - meine Bikepark Schlonte. Faehrt sich wider Erwarten richtig gut und wird derzeit als bleischweres Trainingsrad für meine XC Aktivitäten missbraucht. Deswegen die hohe Sattelstütze. Ist 'ne blockierte Gefederte - wird noch gegen 'ne Richtige ausgetauscht 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Oktober 2006)

Das Hammer ist cool, aber das Fully-Rigid Bike is mal der eigentliche Hammer  wie geil!!

Die blockierte Stütze passt irgendwie zum Konzept, würde sie drinlassen


----------



## kubacola (21. Oktober 2006)

such aber ne flachere version dieses Lenkers... (boah haben die Leut des Rennrad Forums mich fur dieses Gerat aufgefressen)


----------



## kubacola (21. Oktober 2006)

gefunden!


----------



## bOng (21. Oktober 2006)

Hier mein 75â¬ SSP-Fixie:





FÃ¼r die Uni und sonstige Distanzen in Berlin..


----------



## nisita (21. Oktober 2006)

sieht nett aus, mal vom lenker abgesehen.. und wo ist der sinn, dass der so klein ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bOng (21. Oktober 2006)

Man passt besser zwischen autos durch .. Nein, werde mir einen etwas breiteren holen, so um die 30cm..


----------



## faketreee (21. Oktober 2006)

Mehr als geradeaus fahren kann man damit aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Riding Cat (21. Oktober 2006)

bOng schrieb:


> Hier mein 75 SSP-Fixie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja!?

Singlespeed: ja
Ästhetik: ??? Auf jeden Fall nichts fürs Auge!

Beim Schrott um die Ecke habe ich was ähnliches stehen sehen!


----------



## nisita (21. Oktober 2006)

bOng schrieb:


> Man passt besser zwischen autos durch .. Nein, werde mir einen etwas breiteren holen, so um die 30cm..



da sind aber doch selbst die pedale breiter... naja, ich muss ja damit zum glück nicht fahren..


----------



## Filosofem (21. Oktober 2006)

bOng schrieb:


> Man passt besser zwischen autos durch



... und kann umso schlechter autos ausweichen. lebensgefährlicher schrott!


----------



## kubacola (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich will auch so ein lenker! Ansonsten: cooles Teil ... insbesondere wenn man nur 75euro dafur hingeblattert hat...


----------



## bOng (22. Oktober 2006)

Also nur mal so gesagt, man kann damit sehr gut lenken. Und es ging mir größtenteils darum es günstig zu bekommen und unästhetisch aussehen zu lassen, da es ja ein Rad für die Uni ist (da werden öfters welche geklaut). Ich habe mich bewusst für einen alten Sattel entschieden, die Kettenblattsituation ändert sich noch und wie gesagt, ich hol mir einen lenker der 30cm breit ist..


----------



## trapperjohn (22. Oktober 2006)

bOng schrieb:


> unästhetisch aussehen zu lassen, da es ja ein Rad für die Uni ist (da werden öfters welche geklaut).



Das hab ich auch mal vorgehabt ... 

Aber ich geb lieber ein paar Euros für ein riesiges, schweres Schloss aus, als mit hässlichen Rädern zu fahren


----------



## Riding Cat (22. Oktober 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Aber ich geb lieber ein paar Euros für ein riesiges, schweres Schloss aus, als mit hässlichen Rädern zu fahren



RICHTIG!!!


----------



## bOng (23. Oktober 2006)

Nur dass dann Teile abgebaut werden... Egal ob Pitlock oder nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riding Cat (24. Oktober 2006)

bOng schrieb:


> Nur dass dann Teile abgebaut werden... Egal ob Pitlock oder nicht..



Welche Teile?
Die Schalthebel oder das Schaltwerk?


----------



## - Dr.Zoidberg - (25. Oktober 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Mein Straßenpanzer:
> 
> (klick für groß)



nice bike, trapperjohn!

hab eine frage an dich: an deinen pedalen sind doch diese genialen power-grips dran. hier in wien gibts die seit 2, 3 jahren nicht mehr zu kaufen, selbst bei ebay muss man aus usa bestellen. bräuchte ein paar neue für meine freundin, weil sie die klickies nicht mag  
wenn du eine bezugsquelle in europa kennst, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.

gruss aus wien,
zoidberg


----------



## trapperjohn (25. Oktober 2006)

Meine hab ich gebraucht gekauft, aber die gibts noch bei globetrotter.de -> Artikel Suche -> "grips"

Kostenpunkt: 17,95 Eur


----------



## Misanthrop (25. Oktober 2006)

sind aber schon andere Pedalen und Riemenhaken dran...
kommt noch nen alter Bahnradlenker dran und demnächst nen richtiges Fixlaufrad hinten


----------



## - Dr.Zoidberg - (26. Oktober 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Meine hab ich gebraucht gekauft, aber die gibts noch bei globetrotter.de -> Artikel Suche -> "grips"
> 
> Kostenpunkt: 17,95 Eur



vielen dank, trapper


----------



## MarkB. (27. Oktober 2006)

...nachdem sich ein befreundeter Karosseriebauer etwas mit meinem
Rahmen beschäftigt hat isser jetzt wunderbar clean! =)


----------



## Deleted 1655 (28. Oktober 2006)

DEER KB 1 Singlespeedumbau

Davon gibt es nur das hier

Teile: Paul Ausfallenden, King Steuersatz, Cooks Kurbeln, Seven Titan Lenker, ODI Griffe, XTR 950 Bremsen, Egg Beater Pedale, Brooks Sattel, Paul Singlespeed Laufräder, Thomson Sattelstütze und Vorbau, Gabel Specilalized, King Cage Titan Flaschenhalter


----------



## nisita (28. Oktober 2006)

also beide letzten bikes sind ja mal voll wunderschön..


----------



## trauntaler (28. Oktober 2006)

MarkB. schrieb:


> ...nachdem sich ein befreundeter Karosseriebauer etwas mit meinem
> Rahmen beschäftigt hat isser jetzt wunderbar clean! =)



Wow, sogar die Reifen sind clean! Ein etwas dezenterer Kettenspanner währe noch schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (28. Oktober 2006)

stediju schrieb:


>



11 von 10!!!


----------



## Filosofem (28. Oktober 2006)

MarkB. schrieb:


> ...nachdem sich ein befreundeter Karosseriebauer etwas mit meinem
> Rahmen beschäftigt hat isser jetzt wunderbar clean! =)



Dieses DH-Kettenblatt an den grazilen I-Beams finde ich schrecklich, auch wenn es von RF ist. Den Panzeraufkleber am Sitzrohr verstehe ich auch nicht. Sonst sehr schönes Konzept, konsequent durchgezogen


----------



## faketreee (30. Oktober 2006)

So, zum 23. mal, damit ihr es dann auch Leid seid. 
So bleibt's aber (bis auf die Reifen, die ich irgendwann mal ändern werde, wenn ich Geld für Super Motos habe...):


----------



## Keili (30. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal meine Schätzchen auf einen Blick.


























Übrigens nicht vergessen bei http://www.singlespeedgallery.com hoch zu laden!

Keili


----------



## faketreee (30. Oktober 2006)

Keili schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Schätzchen auf einen Blick.



Das Voodoo ist nur klasse!! 
Wobei die "Trinkflasche" Fragen offen lässt.


----------



## Keili (30. Oktober 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> Wobei die "Trinkflasche" Fragen offen lässt.



Talisker 10J. Sonst noch Fragen 

Keili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Förster (30. Oktober 2006)

Cooles Teil dein Rennrad Keili. Haste nur eine Bremse oder fährste mit Rücktritt?
Würde ja mein Gerät auch mal reinstellen kriege es aber leider nicht so recht gebacken.


----------



## Linnatic (30. Oktober 2006)

Nee, keine Fragen...nur´n Vorschlag: Laphroaig 15J.
Greetz


----------



## Keili (30. Oktober 2006)

Keili


----------



## 855 (1. November 2006)

Slider und Kurbel werden noch schwarz...
mehr hier

855


----------



## Linnatic (1. November 2006)

Keili (VOODOO),  855 (Germans)...Hochachtung! 
...zurück zum Thema Wintersport, Fachrichtung aprés-Bike.
(und wie bekommt man verfluchtnochmal Bilder >60kB hier ´rein?)


----------



## Baxx (2. November 2006)

Linnatic schrieb:


> und wie bekommt man verfluchtnochmal Bilder >60kB hier ´rein?



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos


----------



## _stalker_ (2. November 2006)

Linnatic schrieb:


> (und wie bekommt man verfluchtnochmal Bilder >60kB hier ´rein?)



Du erzeugst auch so schon genug Suchtdruck!


----------



## Schrommski (2. November 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> Das Voodoo ist nur klasse!!
> Wobei die "Trinkflasche" Fragen offen lässt.



Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich diesen Flaschenhalter mit Flachmann bekommen kann?

@Keili
Wo gibts den?

Brauch ich dringenst für mein SSP, weil jetzt wirds ja kälter und ich brauch was zum aufwärmen unterwegs.


----------



## trapperjohn (2. November 2006)

Flaschenhalter und Flachmann: http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=48&products_id=106


----------



## insanerider (2. November 2006)

...so nach den ersten Trainingsrunden ums Haus....macht mir aktuell mehr Spaß als alles andere:




achja fixed natürlich:





Nur der Flask Flaschenhalter bereitet mir Probleme....mein Flachmann passt nicht so richtig rein!!! Wieso gibt es Schnapsflaschen für unterwegs nicht in Normgrößen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ersatzspeiche (2. November 2006)

Von den beiden anderen hab ich keine sinnvollen Bilder.

Robert


----------



## Spezialistz (3. November 2006)

ich hab gerade ernsthaft die vorderrad bremse gesucht.... 

bis ich mal dran gedacht habe, das es ne pace ist... ~.~


----------



## trapperjohn (3. November 2006)

ersatzspeiche schrieb:


> Diamant und Wanga



Die Diamanträder sind zwar nicht so mein Fall, aber schaut schon gut aus!

Das Wanga ist absolut top! Gerade in rot für mich der schönste Sisp-MTB-Rahmen auf dem Markt - schade, dass der Lack keinen besonders guten Ruf hat ...


----------



## olli (3. November 2006)

Sobald die Bremsen dran sind, tausche ich das Bild aus, man kann sich aber auch so vorstellen, was für ein Klasse-Bike das wird, denke ich.


----------



## trapperjohn (3. November 2006)

Wie wärs, wenn du direkt so ein großes orangenes Supermarkt-Preisschild unauffällig auf deinen "Produktfotos" platzieren würdest?


----------



## flott.weg (3. November 2006)

ersatzspeiche schrieb:


> ein traum. bei eventuellen verkaufsabsichten, bitte ich dich mich zu berücksichtigen.
> 
> grüße jan


----------



## lynx75 (3. November 2006)

Sag mal Olli, was wiegt eigentlich das Kona?

Gruß Björn


----------



## ersatzspeiche (4. November 2006)

Das Diamant is noch nicht fertig, es kommen noch schwarze Kurbel, irgendwann ein schwarzer Vorbau und der Rahmen (nicht der, aber auch ein Diamant in der selben Größe) wird na ratet ma auch schwarz. Gabel, Lenker, Blatt und Stütze bleiben wohl silber.

Robert


----------



## Joe Doe (4. November 2006)

ad MarkB: Was sind denn das dür slicks?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (4. November 2006)

schwalbe blizzard sport


----------



## MarkB. (5. November 2006)

das sind Michelin XCR ROAD


----------



## triangle (5. November 2006)

tach!

@855: also das germans.... ZUCKER !!!

mfg triangle


----------



## mahatma (7. November 2006)

Rahmen: Mahatma Chromo (American Eagle)
LRS: Mavic 519/ Ringle/ DT Swiss/ 18er Singlestar/ Cock Rings
Schnellspanner: XT
Gabel: Magura Asgard
Kurbel: XTR 900
KB: 36er Stronglight
Pedale: Xpedo M5
Kettenspanner: Rohloff/ Mahatma
Bremse: Avid Single Digit
Züge: Nokon
Stütze: Thomson
Spanner: Hope
Sattel: Selle SLR Terra
Steuersatz: Hope
Vorbau: Thomson
Lenker: Roox
Griffe: Spank
Klingel: Teekännchen


----------



## roesli (7. November 2006)

Also, da könnt man das eine oder andere dran aussetzen, so von wegen verschiedenen Farbtönen... - Alles wär aber ein Gezänke auf höchstem Niveau, drum einfach nur  

Verrätst du mir die Adresse deines Lackierers?  - Und was das für Schräubchen sind, welche die V-Brake auf dem Sockel halten?


----------



## asco1 (7. November 2006)

fein fein! *sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (7. November 2006)

roesli schrieb:


> Also, da könnt man das eine oder andere dran aussetzen, so von wegen verschiedenen Farbtönen... - Alles wär aber ein Gezänke auf höchstem Niveau, drum einfach nur
> 
> Verrätst du mir die Adresse deines Lackierers?  - Und was das für Schräubchen sind, welche die V-Brake auf dem Sockel halten?



Die Schrauben sind von Jaeger Motorsport --> http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/preislis6.htm#TRL
Gepulvert wurde bei www.bikecolours.de


----------



## martinoo (8. November 2006)

Neue Teile neues Glück:










Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht dass 29er vorne was bringt...
martinoo


----------



## mete (9. November 2006)




----------



## Baxx (9. November 2006)

mete schrieb:


> Poison



Sieht böse aus, gefällt mir!


----------



## bikertom (9. November 2006)

mete schrieb:


>



wunderschönes rad!!! wie leicht is es denn?

gruß. tom


----------



## mete (10. November 2006)

Danke, mit den SpeedKings dürften es jetzt etwas über 8Kg sein.


----------



## karstb (10. November 2006)

martinoo schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht dass 29er vorne was bringt...
> martinoo



Und was denkst du inzwischen? Und wieso?
Übrigens sehr individuell der H-Bar und die Radgröße. Fehlt nur noch eine mechanische Disc...


----------



## triangle (10. November 2006)

also an den anblick dieser komischen H-lenker werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen... und damit fährt man wirklich gut?!

mfg triangle


----------



## martinoo (12. November 2006)

karstb schrieb:


> Und was denkst du inzwischen? Und wieso?
> Übrigens sehr individuell der H-Bar und die Radgröße. Fehlt nur noch eine mechanische Disc...



Mein Gefühl mag mich täuschen aber ich finde dass es vorne wirklich einfacher über Wurzeln und kleine Rillen läuft. Hinten ist der Schlag gefühlsmässig grösser, mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass dort das Gewicht liegt. Aber auch mein Bikekollege empfindet das so, also schon mal zwei. Wobei ich das ganze rst seit kurzem fahre.
Individuell - ach quatsch Mainstream


----------



## martinoo (12. November 2006)

triangle schrieb:


> also an den anblick dieser komischen H-lenker werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen... und damit fährt man wirklich gut?!
> 
> mfg triangle



Hy!
Der Lenker ist aussen gefasst breit und daher lenkt es sich sehr entspannt, ausserdem lässt er sich aufgrund der Kröpfung angenehm fassen. Man fährt also wirklich gut. Dadurch dass dann die Griffe weiter hinten liegen kann man auch steile Abfahrten ohne Überschlagsgefühle fahren. Die Dämpfung ist dabei auch nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Aber wie überall, jedem das seine!
martinoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AS-R (13. November 2006)

Nun denn!

Am Freitag endlich fertig geworden, mein neuer Liebling:

















Ich bin gespannt auf eure Kritik und Kommentare!


----------



## Förster (14. November 2006)

Das nenne ich jetzt mal sahneschnitsche gell.Was fährt der herr an übersetzung?Was ist das für eine gabel junger mann?


----------



## AS-R (14. November 2006)

Dankeschön!

Also die Gabel ist ne Pace RC31 aufgerüstet mit Titancantisockeln und Aluschrauben. Das Kettenblatt ist ein 36er und der Ritzel ein 16er.
Der Rahmen ist übrigens ein 2001er.


----------



## Johnny-Ass (14. November 2006)

Das ist mal der geilste Singlespeeder den ich seit langem gesehen habe!
Hut ab!  
Was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## ZeFlo (14. November 2006)

AS-R schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> 
> Also die Gabel ist ne Pace RC31 aufgerüstet mit Titancantisockeln und Aluschrauben. Das Kettenblatt ist ein 36er und der Ritzel ein 16er.
> Der Rahmen ist übrigens ein 2001er.




... der bremsleistung und deiner gesundheit zuliebe würde ich dringend empfehlen die sockel pace üblich auf der rückseite der gabel zu montieren. 

so wie jetzt montiert hast du 'ne relativ schlechte bremsperformance. dank weicher ti sockel drückt es die bremsarme deutlich mehr auseinander wie mit stahlsockel. du brauchst ein höheres anzugsmoment für die schrauben der klemme (damit die nicht verrutschen), was wiederum für die gabel (carbon ... mag alles ausser druck ...) und die verwendeten aluschrauben eher "unglücklich" ist 

bei der "hinten" montage wirkt die gabel wie ein brakebooster, das schraubendrehmoment kann geringer ausfallen, die bremsleistung ist wesentlich besser. 

ciao
flo

... ein bleistift:


----------



## AS-R (14. November 2006)

@ floibex

Danke für den Tipp! Vor den Titansockeln habe ich nicht so Angst, eher vor den Aluschrauben (welche ich austausche sobald ich die Stahldinger wieder finde). Deswegen habe ich auch verkehrt montiert, wenns die Dinger "butzt" dann ist einfach nur die Bremse weg und nichts wird zwischen Gabel und Rad eingeklemmt. Was mich halt an der umgekehrten Montage stört ist die doofe Zugverlegung. Was bei dir nicht der Fall ist (Motocrosser? Motorradheizer?) Aber ich werds mir zu Herzen nehmen. Übrigens ein wunderschönes Rad, die guten alten Bontrager sieht man selten. Im Nachbarblock hat eine Frau eins mit der alten XTR, originalzustand, sabber. (Und weis nicht was sie hat)


@ Johnny-Ass

Danke für die Blumen. Es hat 8,5kg. Ist halt kein leichter Rahmen. Aber es fährt sich unglaublich gut!


----------



## pj10 (14. November 2006)

AS-R schrieb:


> Nun denn!
> 
> Am Freitag endlich fertig geworden, mein neuer Liebling:
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf eure Kritik und Kommentare!



kritik: wer in yeti rahmen und pace gabel investiert, sollte auch zur white eno ecc greifen. dieses rad mit spanner?!   
geht gar nicht.


----------



## AS-R (14. November 2006)

SOOOOOOOORRRRRYYYYY

Aber hatte noch solche Räder rumliegen,
leicht sindse und vom aussehen her passen sie auch,
deswegen diese Vergewaltigung.

Ausserdem hatte ich schon alles bis auf Bremsen und Antrieb...


----------



## lelebebbel (15. November 2006)

Ach, der Spanner ist schon ok, auch an einem teuren Rad. 
Wenn der gut funktioniert ist das immernoch die stressfreieste Art der Kettenspannung, wenn auch nicht die eleganteste.
2 Unterschiedliche Laufräder wären hässlicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (15. November 2006)

Gebe meinem Vorredner Recht - dieses dauernde Einstellen der Bremse nach Justage der Kettenspannung (bei Singlespeedern ohne Kettenspanner am Schaltauge) würde mir total auf den Keks gehen.
Auch optisch finde ich, dass die Räder ohne zusätzliche Kettenspanner immer irgendwie nach Torpedo 3Gang aussehen.
Ist mein persönlicher Geschmack - und darüber lässt sich bekanntlich streiten 
Am sinnvollsten halte ich rein von der Spanntechnik her die 2 Rollen Modelle wie Shimano Alfine, Point 2 etc.
Genug Spannung, kein Nachspannen und die Kette springt auch auf den ruppigsten Trails nicht ab (wobei Alfine 'ne total besch....ne Kettenlinie hat).

Nun, genug geoutet - trotzdem einen angenehmen Tag noch, Felixx  

P.S. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - so ein Poison mit Pace Starrgabel sieht nun wirklich nicht nach Torpedo 3Gang aus - sondern einfach nur oberoffengeil, ganz fettes Kompliment an den SSP Kunstwerker


----------



## Alex de Large (15. November 2006)

Mehr als jeder Kettenspanner würden mich die Kabelgegenhalter für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk stören. Sieht so nach Hintertürchen aus, wenn der SSp-Hype mal vorbei ist.
Wofür gibts denn ne Flex? Also entjungfere Deinen Liebling mal richtig.


----------



## pj10 (15. November 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Mehr als jeder Kettenspanner würden mich die Kabelgegenhalter für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk stören. Wofür gibts denn ne Flex?



du willst einen yeti - rahmen mit einer flex bearbeiten? omg

ps: dein "z.Zt. 7890 gramm" in deiner galerie soll wohl ein "doublespeed" mit kompaktkurbel und umwerfer werden?! *grins
die kabelgegenhalter sind zumindest noch dran...


----------



## mete (16. November 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Mehr als jeder Kettenspanner würden mich die Kabelgegenhalter für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk stören. Sieht so nach Hintertürchen aus, wenn der SSp-Hype mal vorbei ist.
> Wofür gibts denn ne Flex? Also entjungfere Deinen Liebling mal richtig.



Was soll man mit einem Rahmen ohne Spannmöglichkeit, jedoch mit Schaltauge, aber ohne Zuggegenhalter und wenn die Dinger ab sind, müsste es ja auch neu lackiert werden...?


----------



## AS-R (16. November 2006)

Ihr Ungläubigen!

Sowas tut man einem Yeti nicht an. Es gibt 2 Dinge, für welche man in die
Hölle kommt. Das erste wäre solche Frevlertaten an nem Yeti durchführen.
Das zweite ist der Verkauf eines Yetis.


----------



## Alex de Large (16. November 2006)

Dann komm ich halt in die Hölle!

Nen Kettenspanner (und damit ein Schaltauge) halte ich wirklich nicht für die schlechteste Lösung (außer natürlich bei Fixies). Bei Rädern mit horizontalen Ausfallenden gibst immer wieder Ärger mit wandernden Hinterrädern. Zuletzt durfte ich bei einem Hinterrad mit Disk nach jeder Bremsung das Hinterrad neu justieren (O.K. ich kenne die Tips im Forum gegen wandernde Hinterräder. Trotzdem ist es ein Problem). Auch die Neujustage der Bremsen, egal ob Disk oder Canti, bei Kettenlängung nervt.

Entscheidend für mich ist aber, daß ich bei einem Kettenspanner je nach Kondition und Tour auch mal das Kettenblatt oder das Ritzel ändern kann, ohne gleich ne neue Kette aufziehen zu müssen.

Wer sich über nen Kettenspanner aufregt, die Kabelgegenhalter aber akzeptiert, ist inkonsequent. Wer sich für SSp entscheidet, kann auf die Dinger verzichten. Sonst könnte ich vorsichtshalber ja auch mal die Schalthebel oder die Kassette mit dranlassen.

Mein ernst:  i c h  würde die Dinger abflexen. Der Rahmen wäre individueller und vielleicht unverkäuflich. Was bei einem Yeti nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil sein muß. 

Die White Eno wäre natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit. Dann kann man das Schaltauge gleich mit abflexen. 

@pj10:

Wie kommst Du auf Doppelspeed?
Ich weis noch überhaupt nicht ob 18er, 2er oder Single. 

Wenn ich mich aber für SSp entscheide, kommen die Gegenhalter weg. Mein Wort drauf.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (16. November 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Entscheidend für mich ist aber, daß ich bei einem Kettenspanner je nach Kondition und Tour auch mal das Kettenblatt oder das Ritzel ändern kann, ohne gleich ne neue Kette aufziehen zu müssen.
> 
> Wer sich über nen Kettenspanner aufregt, die Kabelgegenhalter aber akzeptiert, ist inkonsequent. Wer sich für SSp entscheidet, kann auf die Dinger verzichten. Sonst könnte ich vorsichtshalber ja auch mal die Schalthebel oder die Kassette mit dranlassen.
> 
> ...



Oh, Oh, böses Eigentor, das mit dem ständigen Übersetzungstausch ist ja noch viel inkonsequenter, dann kannst Du ja gleich die Schaltung dranlassen. Mal im Ernst, die 2 Dinger stören doch keinen, da würden mich die Flexkrater die da zurückbleiben mehr aufregen, wenn man natürlich sowieso neu lackieren möchte, wäre es natürlich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Inkasso (16. November 2006)

edit


----------



## Alex de Large (16. November 2006)

Wieso Eigentor? Ich spreche doch nicht von ständigem Übersetzungstausch. Aber wenn ich eine schwere Tour mit langen steilen Anstiegen vor mir habe, packe ich mir schon mal gerne 2 bis drei Zähne mehr hinten drauf. Das ändert doch nix an der Tatsache, daß ich auf der Tour auf den gewählten Gang angewiesen sind.

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten doch SSp zu fahren. Entweder ich kaufe mir einen von den zur Zeit hippen SSp-Rahmen, am besten von ner Edelmarke wie Moots etc. und bin voll trendy (hmmm ich kenne einige, die sich in ihren Edelrahmen nach einigen lustlosen Runden klammheimlich nen Roloffhinterrad haben einbauen lassen). 
Oder ich nehme meine mir liebgewonnene, an den Hintern gewachsene Möhre und baue mir selbst einen SSpler nach dem Motto "weniger ist mehr". Warum dann nicht alles weghauen, was überflüssig ist?? Krater gibts beim ordenlichen Beischleifen nicht. Allerdings muß man sich schon ein bischen Zeit nehmen und den richtigen Lackstift finden.

Einen (wertvollen) Rahmen so selbst zu individualisien, ist für mich der wahre Luxus. Vor diesem Hintergrund wäre z.B.das Yeti ein fast perfekter SSp-Rahmen, trotz Schaltauge, aber eben ohne Kabelgegenhalter.

Aber ich will den geilen Thread hier nicht weiter offtopic volllabern!


----------



## mahatma (16. November 2006)




----------



## mete (16. November 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Aber ich will den geilen Thread hier nicht weiter offtopic volllabern!
> 
> Aber wenn ich eine schwere Tour mit langen steilen Anstiegen vor mir habe, packe ich mir schon mal gerne 2 bis drei Zähne mehr hinten drauf!



Aber ich , Pfui! Du solltest nicht alles ernst nehmen, was ich schreibe, wenn Du meinst, dass Du in ein Scandiumrohr mit einer Feile oder sonstwas reinhacken würdest, dann bitte, ich würde es nicht tun und von SSP- Hype sehe ich auch nicht wirklich was, jedenfalls werde ich immer ausgelacht


----------



## triangle (16. November 2006)

@mahatma

ROCK ... das is ja mal`n geiler trecker!!!! SOWAS verdient den namen single-speed!!!

viel spass damit

triangle


----------



## mahatma (16. November 2006)

triangle schrieb:


> @mahatma
> 
> ROCK ... das is ja mal`n geiler trecker!!!! SOWAS verdient den namen single-speed!!!
> 
> ...



Sorry, ist leider nicht meiner!  


...aber haben tät ich ihn schon gern!


----------



## Sofax (17. November 2006)

AS-R schrieb:


> Nun denn!
> 
> Am Freitag endlich fertig geworden, mein neuer Liebling:
> 
> ...




Viel zu sauber!!!!


----------



## sporty (18. November 2006)




----------



## Alex de Large (18. November 2006)

schönes Rad. Nur für die Kurbel gibts Abzüge in der B-Note.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (18. November 2006)

yep, die kurbel und die aufkleber auf den felgen.. ansonsten verdammt schön..


----------



## gbm31 (20. November 2006)

update:


lag im keller eines kumpels rum, dachte mir, für den winter bestimmt nix falsches...









für bilderrätselhasser: louise2000 vorn incl laufrad...



hinten kommt entweder ne magura hs dran (wenn ich zeit finde, die alte raceline zu "entgelben") oder (nicht gleich schlagen) eine 7-gang nexus mt rollerbrake (weils im schnee mit ssp-drehmoment etwas problematischer wird...)


----------



## sporty (21. November 2006)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> schönes Rad. Nur für die Kurbel gibts Abzüge in der B-Note.



Danke, das es gefällt,

Alternativen für die Kurbel ?
Ich hab noch eine 99er Xt-Kurbel, die ist ein wenig schlanker, und da müsste ich mir noch ein passendes Kettenblatt, Bashguard und Innenlager besorgen...
Mittlerweile ist die Magura Julie durch eine Hope Mini ersetzt worden, demnächst
kommt noch ein anderes Vorderrad rein, weil sich bei der Mavic 317 der Felgenstoss gelöst hat


----------



## mahatma (21. November 2006)

sporty schrieb:


> Danke, das es gefällt,
> 
> Alternativen für die Kurbel ?
> Ich hab noch eine 99er Xt-Kurbel, die ist ein wenig schlanker, und da müsste ich mir noch ein passendes Kettenblatt, Bashguard und Innenlager besorgen...
> ...



Ich denke mal, es ist weniger die Form, als vielmehr die Farbe. Die Kurbel sollte schwarz sein!


----------



## Felixxx (21. November 2006)

Habe jetzt mein Rocky auf Starrgabel umgebaut - bin mit den neuen Fahreigenschaften richtig happy 
Bei schönem Wetter versuche ich dann bessere Fotos hinzubekommen... 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Baxx (21. November 2006)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mein Rocky auf Starrgabel umgebaut - bin mit den neuen Fahreigenschaften richtig happy



Kurbel und Spanner sind aber definitiv unpassend...


----------



## Felixxx (24. November 2006)

Hi Baxx,

welche Kurbel schlägst Du denn vor? Bin auf der Suche nach etwas Schwarzem in 175mm mit 42 Zähnen (notfalls 42er aus dem Zubehör montieren).
Bisher gefällt mir die Shimano HONE ganz gut. Oder 'ne 4 Kant Race Face Turbine in gutem Zustand...
Eine Deus XC kommt nicht in Frage (siehe Rocky und Race Face Forum) und 'ne Evolve XC soll zwar gerade sein und sogar halten, aber wiegt ja auch mehr als ein Kilo (... und zu allem Überfluss wird sie sogar wahrscheinlich in der gleichen Fabrik gefertigt wie meine montierte  12,50 Angebotskurbel, die inklusive 4 Kant XT Innenlager weniger als ein Kilo wiegt).

Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## Baxx (24. November 2006)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Hi Baxx,
> 
> welche Kurbel schlägst Du denn vor?



Genau, Race Face Turbine, Syncros... sowas in der Art  . Und als Spanner vielleicht einen Paul.

Eine Deus ist sicher ein Risiko. Bei mir hält's bisher seit einem Jahr, ich muss aber gestehen dass ich momentan keine Zeit habe um mit dem MTB viele Kilometer zu schruppen  .


----------



## scale60 (25. November 2006)

Hier mal eins meiner SingleSpeeder. Für die Fahrt zur Uni und zurück reichts. Man achte auf die Details wie Rückspiegel, Schloss und Tüte unterm Sattel. Echt heiß, was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triangle (26. November 2006)

tach!

also, jetzt mal ehrlich! ich finde diese abgewrackten dinger echt geil!!! ist auf jedenfall total individuell und kein bisschen main-stream!!! die haben halt patina!!

triangle


----------



## bofh (26. November 2006)

scale60 schrieb:


> Hier mal eins meiner SingleSpeeder. Für die Fahrt zur Uni und zurück reichts. Man achte auf die Details wie Rückspiegel, Schloss und Tüte unterm Sattel. Echt heiß, was


Das ist ein richtig gutes Rad gewesen - meine Mutter hat auch noch so eins.
Das Rad ist mindestens 30 Jahre alt, eher mehr. Und wenn ich mich zwischen einem Baumarkt-Fully und dem alten Diamant entscheiden müßte: ich würde das alte Diamant sofort nehmen. Also: behandel das Rad pfleglich!  

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. November 2006)

scale60 schrieb:


> Man achte auf die Details wie Rückspiegel, Schloss und Tüte unterm Sattel. Echt heiß, was


Das fehlt mir noch! Die Tüte unterm Sattel ist natürlich Pflicht. So wie die Klorolle auf der Daimlerhutablage.


triangle schrieb:


> tach!
> also, jetzt mal ehrlich! ich finde diese abgewrackten dinger echt geil!!! ist auf jedenfall total individuell und kein bisschen main-stream!!! die haben halt patina!!


*zustimm*

Das ist Mariechen, 50 Jahre (oder noch älter). Ich hatte das gleiche Rad auch mal als Herrenrad, bis meine ehemaligen Mitbewohner es ausliehen und nicht angeschlossen haben . Dieses Rad hier habe ich komplett entrostet und neu gestrichen (ausser da wo die Wappen und Zierlinien sind).
Es lebe das Schutzblechemblem und die Gestängebremse


----------



## King Jens one (26. November 2006)

meine schüssel


----------



## roesli (26. November 2006)

Nox-Rahmen scheinen irgendwie besonders beliebt zu sein als Basis für Singlespeeder in Germany.... - Woran liegt's?


----------



## King Jens one (26. November 2006)

naja NOX ist günstig und gut von der Qualität!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. November 2006)

Und sehen gut aus.


----------



## roesli (27. November 2006)

Nicht meins, aber wunderschön:






Ist british steel und kommt von Cotic


----------



## de-li (7. Dezember 2006)

schönes gerät, obwohl die pace schon fast zu grob erscheint...


----------



## ritzelschleifer (7. Dezember 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> meine schüssel
> [bild]
> QUOTE]
> fuer den satel habe ich ja noch verstaendniss, aber da ist so ein aufkleber auf dem rad'l


----------



## Keili (9. Dezember 2006)

Standschlampenaufbau:






Keili


----------



## flott.weg (9. Dezember 2006)

nen FAGGIN als stadtschlampe?


----------



## King Jens one (9. Dezember 2006)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> fuer den satel habe ich ja noch verstaendniss, aber da ist so ein aufkleber auf dem rad'l



Das mit den X.O Aufklebern war eine verdammt blöde idee von mir ich schäme mich auch. Sorry ich glaub ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich die Aufkleber auf das Rad geklebt habe betrunken.


----------



## abi_1984 (10. Dezember 2006)

Seit nem Monat habe ich jetzt auch endlich nen Singlespeeder ohne Spanner. Das Foto zeigt die erste fahrfertige Version. Basis: Chaka Hoku Rohloff. Ich wollte unbedingt was in taxiweiß mit entsprechenden taxigelben Farbtüpfelchen, und bei Chaka hab ich das für faires Geld gekriegt...

Foto siehe Album





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Keili (10. Dezember 2006)

flott.weg schrieb:


> nen FAGGIN als stadtschlampe?



Hab die ganze Zeit das FixieInc. mit in die Stadt usw. genommen. Nachdem das aber nun nen Phil LRS hat (Bilder folgen, wenn die Stelvios in ws da sind) musste halt was günstigeres her. Ach ja der Rahemen kostet auch nur 299.- und ist dafür wirklich super gemacht.

Keili


----------



## Radlerin (11. Dezember 2006)

Da offenbar ja auch Nicht-Retro-Singlespeeder geduldet werden  , hier nun meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoctorCol (11. Dezember 2006)

So und hier mal Bilder von meiner "Rosi"!


----------



## Slim_Shady (11. Dezember 2006)

Die Halo Twin Rail sind geil, fahrn sich echt gut und geiler durchschlagschutz
Hab auch noch welche wenn einer interesse hat 

Hier ma nen Pic von meinem SS Radl




Is zwar nen Street Rad, aber SS erfüllt es ja oder


----------



## nevisthebrave (11. Dezember 2006)

DoctorCol schrieb:


> So und hier mal Bilder von meiner "Rosi"!




aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
augenkrebs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorCol (11. Dezember 2006)

...wenn da mal nicht der KGB dahinter steckt!  

Fakt ist, man die Pellen geil oder ******* finden...Geschmackssache...aber mein Auftrag "Auffallen" ist mir in jedem Fall gelungen!


----------



## gmozi (11. Dezember 2006)

*Meins:*





*^^ Fertig*





*^^ Bei erster Anprobe*

Ja, ich weiss, dass man noch einiges verbesser kann  Ist auch nich nicht 100%


----------



## pj10 (11. Dezember 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Is zwar nen Street Rad, aber SS erfüllt es ja oder



NEIN! erfüllt es nicht. 
street, dirt, bmx,...sind kein singlespeed. die diskussion hatten wir schon woanders.

ps: bekommen wir die einschränkung nicht als untertitel hin?! 
"Singlespeed Galerie - keine street-, dirt-, bmx-bikes" klingt doch gut


----------



## Slim_Shady (11. Dezember 2006)

Ok is in Ordnung. Könntest du die Diskusion ma raussuchen, seh bei unseremeurem SS keinen Unterschied


----------



## Schmirgel (11. Dezember 2006)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Da offenbar ja auch Nicht-Retro-Singlespeeder geduldet werden  , hier nun meins:



Das schaut wie fast alle 1x1 sehr nett aus. Größere Bilder?




			
				DoctorCol schrieb:
			
		

> So und hier mal Bilder von meiner "Rosi"!



Das schaut... ähh... bunt... aus? Das schreit nach größeren Bildern! 


@Dikussion, unnötige

*gähn*


----------



## ritzelschleifer (12. Dezember 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ok is in Ordnung. Könntest du die Diskusion ma raussuchen, seh bei unseremeurem SS keinen Unterschied


bei euch ist singlespeed sinnvoll und massenkompatibel :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (12. Dezember 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ok is in Ordnung. Könntest du die Diskusion ma raussuchen, seh bei unseremeurem SS keinen Unterschied



ich sag mal SSP am Dirt/Street Rad is einfach Praktischer, zumal man seine Schaltung auch kaum benutzen würde. Dann kommt die breite Schiene der Stadt Räder, da schaut's (IMHO) ähnlich aus und dann gibt's da noch die Leute die mit SSP richtig MTB fahren (so mit Wald und rauf runter und so) oder halt Rennrad bzw. Courier, da is das für die meisten wohl eher ne Lebenseinstellung wie kein Fleisch essen oder so.


----------



## Slim_Shady (12. Dezember 2006)

Fleisch schmeckt aber gut  Nene nur Spaß. Versteh das aber trotzdem nich so, ich mein wenn ich weiß das meine Schaltung nicht beim normalen fahren kaputt gehen kann, dann würde ich zumindest 9Gang fahren oder 10. Aber naja SS is halt "coole"^^ siehtaber wirklich chic aus an standart MTB und Rennrad etc.


----------



## Radlerin (12. Dezember 2006)

> Das schaut wie fast alle 1x1 sehr nett aus. Größere Bilder?



Biddeschön... gerne doch


----------



## Schmirgel (12. Dezember 2006)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Biddeschön... gerne doch



Sehr fein! Ratze-Fatze-Parts sind nicht sooo mein Geschmack, aber beauty is ja bekanntlich in the eye of the beerholder...

Darf das nette Ding denn auch ins Gelände. So wegen Übersetzung und flottem Fred gefragt


----------



## gmozi (13. Dezember 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ok is in Ordnung. Könntest du die Diskusion ma raussuchen, seh bei unseremeurem SS keinen Unterschied



Würde mich auch mal interessieren, denn so ganz nachvollziehen kann ich das irgendwie nicht.


----------



## lelebebbel (13. Dezember 2006)

was gibts da zu diskutieren?

Singlespeed bedeutet: Fahrrad mit einem Gang. Jedes Fahrrad, das nur einen Gang hat, erfüllt diese Bedingungen und kann hier reingestellt werden.
Ganz einfach, genau wie Fahrräder ohne Schaltung...

Wenn irgendjemand das dringende Bedürfnis hat, das neu zu definieren, dann bitte: macht n neuen Thread auf:

"Singlespeeder aber nur welche für Touren, keine Dirtjumper, weil bei Dirtjumpern ist das ja normal und daher nicht singlespeedy, wobei die genaue Definition der Grenze zwischen Dirtjumper und normalem MTB im neuesten Brockhaus Band 4 Seite 91-106 beschrieben wird"

oder

"Singlespeeder, aber nur von Leuten, die in den Bergen wohnen, weil sonst isses zu einfach"

"Singlespeeder, aber nur MTBs, aber keine mit Starrnabe, die haben zwar auch nur einen Gang aber das zählt nicht"

Viel Erfolg damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (13. Dezember 2006)

Schmirgel schrieb:


> Sehr fein! Ratze-Fatze-Parts sind nicht sooo mein Geschmack, aber beauty is ja bekanntlich in the eye of the beerholder...
> 
> Darf das nette Ding denn auch ins Gelände. So wegen Übersetzung und flottem Fred gefragt



Naja, Gelände... Was ist schon Gelände... Das ist ja relativ, nicht wahr!?  Also eigentlich ist es mein In-Berlin-Rumfahr-Rad. Also wenn die wenigen "Erhöhungen" hier und Kopfsteinpflaster zu Gelände zählen, dann kann ich deine Frage mit einem "Ja" beantworten. Vermutlich meinst du aber Gelände im Sinne von Natur und Hügeln, wenn nicht gar Bergen, aber doch zumindest Wäldern und Wiesen, dann muss die Antwort ehrlicherweise "Nein" lauten. Das arme Ding darf so Sachen nicht machen. Das muss immer schön an der Hand von Muddi auf der Straße bleiben.  Dort ist es aber auch sehr gern und fährt sich - ähm - saugeil ist gerade das einzige Wort was mir dazu einfällt...


----------



## roesli (13. Dezember 2006)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Naja, Gelände... Was ist schon Gelände... Das ist ja relativ, nicht wahr!?  Also eigentlich ist es mein In-Berlin-Rumfahr-Rad. Also wenn die wenigen "Erhöhungen" hier und Kopfsteinpflaster zu Gelände zählen, dann kann ich deine Frage mit einem "Ja" beantworten. Vermutlich meinst du aber Gelände im Sinne von Natur und Hügeln, wenn nicht gar Bergen, aber doch zumindest Wäldern und Wiesen, dann muss die Antwort ehrlicherweise "Nein" lauten. Das arme Ding darf so Sachen nicht machen. Das muss immer schön an der Hand von Muddi auf der Straße bleiben.  Dort ist es aber auch sehr gern und fährt sich - ähm - saugeil ist gerade das einzige Wort was mir dazu einfällt...



Oooch - also so schlimm mit unwegigem Gelände kann's auch nicht sein in Börlün.... - Erinnere mich an die WM vor 2 Jahren zurück, als wir uns mächtig im Sandkasten der Motocrossbahn und im danebenliegenden Wald amüsiert haben. Da ist sogar manch einer an die Grenzen seiner Pedalierfähigkeit gekommen  

..und weils grad mal wieder so schön ist:













Für die Insider: findet das Sandrösli auf den Bildern - hab ich auch erst nach dem Hochladen entdeckt


----------



## Schmirgel (13. Dezember 2006)

@lele

 (bzw. so in etwa meinte ich das mit *gähn*  )

Und in diesem Sinne mal ein echtes Kleinod der Singlespeed-Geschichte. Mein leider immer noch namensloses "Düsseldorf-Stadt-Büro-Radl" des SiSp-Pioniers Herkules:


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. Dezember 2006)

Da bin ich dabei!





Grüße aus dem verregneten Bayreuth


----------



## gbm31 (13. Dezember 2006)

so, mal wieder gelegenheit, mein kleines rotes zu bashen:










änderungen:

- '00er louise + laufrad vorn (für den winter nix dummes)
- farblich besser passender schwarzer kunststoff-bremshebel dafür
- bremssockel der gabel abgesägt und lackiert
- auch farblich besser passender avid single-digit für hinten statt dem xtr
- vorbau umgedreht (hat gleich den aufdruck für beide ausrichtungen drauf)
- die durch den hone-einbau im nicolai übrige razefaze turbine forged + 44er gebhard


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. Dezember 2006)

@ gbm31

Du scheinst ja regelmäßig up-zu-daten...?
Wie wär's mal mit ner ENO Nabe, das täte der Optik mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## insanerider (13. Dezember 2006)

Also ich find das Longus ja schön...eine Pace wär zwar netter..aber hey...


----------



## gbm31 (13. Dezember 2006)

@ insane: thx. ich kanns auch nicht mehr wirklich draussen stehen lassen... 

ne pace hätt ich auch rumfahren gehabt, aber die ist mir zu empfindlich/schade für den alltagsgebrauch - hat beim verkauf mehr gebracht. 

@ jesus freak: das hat die nebentätigkeit als mech im bikeshop halt so an sich - man findet immer was neues... 

aber die eno ist nix für mich: nicht so flexibel mit übersetzung und kettenlinie und dazu noch ständiges rumgefummle an den bremsen. ich länge ketten ziemlich schnell.


irgendwann schick ich den longus in rente für ein chaka rohloff oder sowas. aber nicht so schnell...


btw: mich stört die silberne felge vorne. da kommt wieder ne dunkle rein...


----------



## foenfrisur (14. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Slim_Shady (15. Dezember 2006)

Cool Couch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nevisthebrave (15. Dezember 2006)

Cool Xmas Window!


----------



## Förster (15. Dezember 2006)

und die gardinen, voll schnieke.


----------



## nevisthebrave (15. Dezember 2006)

ich könnte wetten da ist ne frau mit im spiel:lol :


----------



## sporty (15. Dezember 2006)

nein, es kommt keine schwarze Kurbel drauf.
Aber vielleicht zeig ich heute abend noch wie ich einen Salzstreuer aus meiner Kingnabe mache


----------



## Olllli (15. Dezember 2006)

sporty schrieb:


> nein, es kommt keine schwarze Kurbel drauf.



Nein, aber silberne Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker bitte.  


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## Filosofem (15. Dezember 2006)

sporty schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht zeig ich heute abend noch wie ich einen Salzstreuer aus meiner Kingnabe mache



Kaputtgemacht?


----------



## foenfrisur (15. Dezember 2006)

irgendwie hat´s mein bild rausgehauen....
hab´s nochmal hochgeladen


----------



## Spook (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Ich wollte nun auchmal mein, leider noch nicht fertiges Bike zur schau stellen. ich denke aber man kann erkennen wo es hingeht.

Es fehlen ja auch nur noch die Kurbel und die Bremsen, na ja und Innenlager und Kette, dann hab ich aber alles.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/321511/cat/500/ppuser/5383

mfg

Felix


----------



## Ampelhasser (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

hier mein neuer GT Singlespeeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmirgel (17. Dezember 2006)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> hier mein neuer GT Singlespeeder[/IMG]



Hübsch! (okay, über die roten Skinwalls könnte man streiten  ).

Liegt das am Foto oder ist die Gabel evtl. etwas zu flach?


----------



## niconj (17. Dezember 2006)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mein neuer GT Singlespeeder



Nach ein Paar Kilometern wird dann aber die Kette durchhängen und runterspringen oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## trapperjohn (17. Dezember 2006)

niconj schrieb:


> Nach ein Paar Kilometern wird dann aber die Kette durchhängen und runterspringen oder liege ich da falsch?



Das sind halt die Probleme beim magic gear. Entweder irgendwann durch anderes Ritzel oder KB ausgleichen oder neue Kette ...


----------



## Ampelhasser (17. Dezember 2006)

Schmirgel schrieb:


> Hübsch! (okay, über die roten Skinwalls könnte man streiten  ).
> 
> Liegt das am Foto oder ist die Gabel evtl. etwas zu flach?



Kommt vielleicht auf dem Foto so rüber, aber fahren tut es sich recht neutral. Die roten Skinwalls sagen mir auch nicht so zu, lagen aber schon immer in der Ecke rum.

Wenn die Kette irgendwann mal etwas durchhängt, dann kommt der Surly Kettenspanner ran.

Ampel


----------



## roesli (17. Dezember 2006)

niconj schrieb:


> Nach ein Paar Kilometern wird dann aber die Kette durchhängen und runterspringen oder liege ich da falsch?



Och, das erträgt ein wenig was. Bin einen Sommer lang auch mit etwas schlabbernder Kette ganz prima gefahren. Und zur Not gibt's dann immer noch ein Halflink. Kommt erst noch billger als der Surly


----------



## meti (17. Dezember 2006)

hier ist mein neues !! 
naja noch nicht ganz fertig (pedalen das 2 ritzel kette spanner u.s.w)mußen noch bearbeitet werden ! 
ob das mit dem bild klappt keine ahnung !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (17. Dezember 2006)

Nein geht nicht. Du muss nur den Link unter dem Bild einfügen, nicht den link aus der Browserzeile.


----------



## meti (17. Dezember 2006)

DANKE ! 
test


----------



## eisenbart (17. Dezember 2006)

da muss ich echt :kotz:en

ins nicht mal was für´n


----------



## Pilatus (17. Dezember 2006)

meti schrieb:


> hier ist mein neues !!
> naja noch nicht ganz fertig (pedalen das 2 ritzel kette spanner u.s.w)mußen noch bearbeitet werden !
> ob das mit dem bild klappt keine ahnung !!



Ich mach mal:





Edit: da war ich ja nur "etwas" zu langsam...


----------



## felixthewolf (17. Dezember 2006)

billiges plagiat!


----------



## roesli (17. Dezember 2006)

Uhhhh... - Carbon am Singlespeed, dann noch mit dem S*****-Namen drauf, das riecht nach Ärger.....

Besonders jetzt, da die direkten Ex-Rosigen hier wieder rumschwirren


----------



## meti (17. Dezember 2006)

ja wie ? hab ich was verpasst ? hab denn rahmen billig bekommen ! naja denn namen wollte ich abmachen nur wenn ich da mit stahlwolle dran geh iist wohl die garantie futsch !


----------



## roesli (17. Dezember 2006)

Wie lange beschäftigst Du Dich schon mit Singlespeed?

Zu Deiner Beruhigung: Ja, die Idee, auf Stahlwolle zu verzichten, war ganz klug!


----------



## meti (17. Dezember 2006)

schon seit naa zeit nur nicht so forum intensiv ! 
fahre eher als zu schreiben (oder wie viele hier fotos zumachen ) 
wurde mal von einem verblasen und das hat mir nicht zugesagt ! 
wollte zudem mal was wartungsfreies haben (ist nicht so mein ding putzen und so )


----------



## roesli (17. Dezember 2006)

Fahrtätigkeit glaub ich Dir gerne - und die Forumsunerfahrenheit merkt man  

S***** und Kohlefaserrahmen sind ideologisch heisse Eisen hier  

Wenn Wartungsarmut und unproblematisches Handling deine Motivation sind, versteh ich Deine Wahl aber nicht ganz: Carbonrahmen sind nicht unheikel; von Scheibenbremsen will ich im Normalfall auch mal nicht reden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgyver2k (17. Dezember 2006)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mein neuer GT Singlespeeder



Sehr schön. Jetzt musst du nur noch nach Darmstadt ziehen und du kannst in den Club der LilaGTKarakoramSinglespeed(ex)Fahrer eintreten. 

BTW, was ist das denn für ein Baujahr?

PS: hier mal meins bei der ersten Ausfahrt im Sommer. Inzwischen ist einiges geändert.


----------



## Schmirgel (17. Dezember 2006)

roesli schrieb:


> S***** und Kohlefaserrahmen sind ideologisch heisse Eisen hier



wo?


----------



## meti (17. Dezember 2006)

ok gib ich dir recht ! v-brakes (hs33 u.s.w) sind schon nicht schlecht hatte nur die sachen noch hier rumliegen ! wat soll ich da machen ?
das ganze hat mich auf jeden fall unter1000 gekostet (tune lrs  b4 rahmen gabel)
und wenns stört naja wegsehen !


----------



## hoshman (17. Dezember 2006)

ich finds geil!!!! das i-tüpfelchen wäre ohne spanner, vielleicht mit ner eno, aber sonst find ich´s einfach geil!


----------



## Radlerin (18. Dezember 2006)

Hier noch ein wirklicher Retro-Singlespeeder: Meine Rosi


----------



## gbm31 (18. Dezember 2006)

auf anraten von steinhummer jetzt mit schwarzer felge vorne (gleiche wie hinten).







gefällt mir auch besser als beide in silber...


----------



## nevisthebrave (18. Dezember 2006)

endlich fäddich
sandgestrahlt, pulverbeschichtet,
montiert und decays ruf...
mein liebstes weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Dezember 2006)

10 punkte! (für den hund )


----------



## Radlerin (18. Dezember 2006)

10 Punkte für das Rad, den Hund und die Fotos überhaupt. Was iss'n das da für ein Ding am Rad, am Flaschenhalter (?)? Deko?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (18. Dezember 2006)

sehr schick, wenn auch etwas zu stimmungsvoll, das licht.

beim zweiten bild hab ich mich kurz gefragt, ob du einen komischen rennlenker montiert hattest...


----------



## asco1 (18. Dezember 2006)

das Principia is ECHT ma schick!

Kannste die Kette nich noch 'n kleines bischen kürzer machen?


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Dezember 2006)

nevis, das ist doch 'nen alter tria rahmen?
kennzeichen ultrasteiles sattelrohr min 76°, kurzes oberrohr, speziell angepasst für die benutzung von zeitfahrlenkern mit aufsatz. 

sollte sich so wie abgebildet mit versatzloser stütze und dem ellenlangen vorbau "interessant" fahren 
aktuelle radlast verteilung hr 20% / vr 80% 

wunderschön gemacht 

ciao
flo


----------



## nevisthebrave (18. Dezember 2006)

danke freunde

richtig ist aus meiner triathlon zeit
ist schon sehr zeitfahrorientiert
im suff muss ich schon aufpassen nicht nach vorn abzusteigen 
der rennlenker auf bild 2 ist ne optische Täuschung
is nur der türgriff
der flachmann ist ausm zigarrenladen 10 euronen weiss lackiert
und ne schicke selbstgemachte rose ruff whiskey rinn und ab
der spanner macht bei kürzerer kette leider sehr rumplige geräusche...
ist eine bahnkette wippermann 1,8 ``
vielleicht ist ne 7 fach kette besser
mal schaun
nur mein labrador kotzt
jetzt gehts mit 46:16 doch recht fix durch die city


----------



## nevisthebrave (18. Dezember 2006)

p.s. alle bilder mit der neuen SONY DSLR ALpha http://www.sony.de/view/ShowProduct.action?product=DSLR-A100K&site=odw_de_DE&pageType=Overview&category=DSS+Digital+SLR

schicke neue slr...


----------



## Filosofem (18. Dezember 2006)

nevisthebrave schrieb:


> p.s. alle bilder mit der neuen SONY DSLR ALpha http://www.sony.de/view/ShowProduct.action?product=DSLR-A100K&site=odw_de_DE&pageType=Overview&category=DSS+Digital+SLR
> 
> schicke neue slr...



Das Rad ist sehr schick, die Mühe fürs lackieren aller Teile aller Ehren wert. Aber der Weißabgleich der Kamera ist fürn Hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanta-virus (18. Dezember 2006)

mir sind da die alten schrott-möhren lieber!!!


----------



## der alte ron (19. Dezember 2006)

meti schrieb:


> DANKE !
> test


 
Wechsel die Reifen , zumindest am Hinterrad , dann fährt es sich bestimmt super . Und die Pedale driften etwas aus dem Konzept .


----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. Dezember 2006)

Das ist mein neues Schätzchen. Der Rahmen war in einen erbärmlichen Zustand und hatte schon heftig korrodiert, da der Vorbesitzer ihn einfach ohne Grundierung lackiert hatte. Nach viel Arbeit, wo er entlackt, geschliffen, behandelt und letztendlich gepulvert wurde, erstrahlt der GT Zaskar LE Rahmen wieder in neuem Glanz.

Die Teile sind nicht die teuersten und edelsten, aber ich wollte einfach mal ausprobieren, wie sich ein Singlespeeder fährt und ob das Zaskar dazu taugt. Ich muss nach der ersten Probefahrt sagen: Herrlich!

Die Kettenspannung scheint auch ohne Kettenspanner ausreichend zu sein. Zumindest ist auf einem sehr üblen, mehrere hundert Meter langen, Kopfsteinpflasterstück bei 3,0 Bar Reifendruck, die Kette nicht gesprungen.

Ach ja, wer jetzt mosern will, die Tektro Bremsen seien der letzte Mist, dem sei gesagt, dass sie weder quietschen noch rubbeln und einen knallharten Druckpunkt haben. Da hatte ich mit diversen Shimano Bremsen schon andere Erfahrungen machen müssen.


----------



## der alte ron (19. Dezember 2006)

Astrein!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. Dezember 2006)

gt in ehren, der aufbau is durchdacht, aber gefallen tuts mir leider nich. aber vielleicht bin ich auch immernoch so sehr vom principia beeindruckt ;-)


----------



## nevisthebrave (19. Dezember 2006)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Das ist mein neues Schätzchen. Der Rahmen war in einen erbärmlichen Zustand und hatte schon heftig korrodiert, da der Vorbesitzer ihn einfach ohne Grundierung lackiert hatte. Nach viel Arbeit, wo er entlackt, geschliffen, behandelt und letztendlich gepulvert wurde, erstrahlt der GT Zaskar LE Rahmen wieder in neuem Glanz.
> 
> Die Teile sind nicht die teuersten und edelsten, aber ich wollte einfach mal ausprobieren, wie sich ein Singlespeeder fährt und ob das Zaskar dazu taugt. Ich muss nach der ersten Probefahrt sagen: Herrlich!
> 
> ...



schöne idee
gut durchdacht
aber ich glaub mit ner blauen jeans
hat der sattel nach 2 wochen die farbe aufgenommen 
son modell liegt bei mir auch noch im keller

danke johnny
und grüsse nach rostock
vielleicht läuft man sich mal bei ner geilen band im mau
übern weg...
oder meine band rockt mal wieder bei euch
schau mal http://www.nevis-musik.de
ich bin der sänger (heulender hund)


----------



## pj10 (19. Dezember 2006)

fertig  
rahmen wurde aufgebaut.
übersetzung 42:16. 
mehr bilder in meiner galerie.


----------



## 855 (21. Dezember 2006)

nicht meins aber ich bin mal so frei:





der Teufel steckt wie immer im Detail  

855


----------



## Sahmurai (21. Dezember 2006)

boah ey, 
internet ist so schnell!
 
stefan


----------



## bofh (21. Dezember 2006)

855 schrieb:


> nicht meins aber ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> 
> 
> der Teufel steckt wie immer im Detail


Porno ist gar kein Ausdruck...  

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (21. Dezember 2006)

Du hast es drauf !
Schade das Leute wie du ihre Zeit damit verplempern müssen um Fullyschwingen zu schweissen .


----------



## Keili (22. Dezember 2006)

Wir müssen reden!

Keili


----------



## lynx75 (22. Dezember 2006)

@ Sahmurai

Habe noch vor ein paar Tagen an dich gedacht. Was wohl aus dem bike geworden ist da ja das rosa Forum dicht ist! 

Das bike ist echt der Hammer!!

Hast du die Oro Bianco verbaut?

Gruß björn


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Dezember 2006)

ssp macht spass  







noch kassettenspacer besorgen, aluschrauben dran, ich glaub das wars dann...




btw: bielefeld steht wohl früh auf


----------



## Sahmurai (22. Dezember 2006)

@lynx75

hallo björn,
richtig gesehen, Formula oro bianco. Ich wollte so viele polierte Teile wie möglich und dachte zuerst an eine eigens polierte Marta, bis ich dann in einer Bike Zeitschrift die Formula gesehen hab.
Ist echt ne schöne Bremse.

gruß, stefan


----------



## Fliege (22. Dezember 2006)

855 schrieb:


> nicht meins aber ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> 
> der Teufel steckt wie immer im Detail
> ...



....und das (die) wollen wir sehen. Mehr Bilder bitte...

Sehr schön das Ding
F.


----------



## Förster (22. Dezember 2006)

855 schrieb:


> nicht meins aber ich bin mal so frei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das nenne ich mal was ganz schniekes.Sieht echt klasse aus und kuhle teile sind auch dran.Is die farbe gepulvert oder nur lack? Bestimmt hats viel arbeit gemacht.


----------



## Altitude (22. Dezember 2006)

schön geworden Ronald... 

...und lass dieses Mal die Finger von der Säge


----------



## FuzzyLogic (22. Dezember 2006)

855 schrieb:


> *nicht meins* aber ich bin mal so frei:





			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> schön geworden Ronald..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (22. Dezember 2006)

Der aufmerksame multiforentaskingfähige Singlespeeder hat natürlich längst die Detailbilder entdeckt...


----------



## ChBo (22. Dezember 2006)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:


>


----------



## der alte ron (22. Dezember 2006)




----------



## nevisthebrave (22. Dezember 2006)

hallo
hier nochmal mein liebstes weihnachtsgeschenk
bilder sind irgendwie im net verschollen jetzt aber wieder da


----------



## gruenbaer (22. Dezember 2006)

855 schrieb:


> nicht meins aber ich bin mal so frei:
> *BILD*
> 855



abartig schön, stefan! 

thanks for the passion
dirk


----------



## lynx75 (22. Dezember 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> ssp macht spass
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wird auch Zeit Uli, das man von dir mal ein fahrfertiges bike zu Gesicht bekommt!

Gruß Björn

PS: um 7:30 ist Bielefeld schon fast fertig mit Arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Dezember 2006)

ich brauch halt länger als andere kinder 

normalerweise bin ich um 7:30 noch nichtmal wach, aber wenn ich bei dir um 10.00
vor der türe vorbeifahre ist da immer alles dunkel.

wohl schon alle ausgeflogen...


btw: ein fahrfertiges rad habe ich immer, nur das singeldingen brauchte etwas länger
und fertig ist es ja auch immer noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## singlestoph (23. Dezember 2006)




----------



## dirtsurfer (23. Dezember 2006)

sehr schön christoph..


----------



## nevisthebrave (23. Dezember 2006)

wirklich sehr schick
dat zarte rosa
nur der eine bremshebel wirkt ein wenig deplatziert
finde ich...
ist irgendwie so wie mono...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (23. Dezember 2006)

Jo der Bremshebel wäre besser in silber aber ansonsten: *thumbsup*.
Schicker Sattel! Kommt sicher gut an bei den Frauen .


----------



## muskator (24. Dezember 2006)

endlich fertig:
















der Rahmen ist vom Kumpel ausm Keller.
Neu: Lack, Laufräder, Bremsen, SSP-Umbaukit. Alles andere aus der Restekiste.


----------



## lelebebbel (24. Dezember 2006)

also wenn das vorne mit den Reifen passen würde, wäre der Rahmen prädestiniert für einen Umbau auf horizontale Rahmenenden mittels Feile... is aber auch so recht hübsch


----------



## sporty (25. Dezember 2006)

@ muskator :

Verdammt schon wieder einen Fit****er auf Singlespeed.....

Sehr schön geworden das Rad, Dirk


----------



## muskator (25. Dezember 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> also wenn das vorne mit den Reifen passen würde, wäre der Rahmen prädestiniert für einen Umbau auf horizontale Rahmenenden mittels Feile... is aber auch so recht hübsch










Das ist jetzt schon ganz knapp. Aber eigentlich keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Holland (25. Dezember 2006)

muskator schrieb:


> endlich fertig:



Endlich überzeugt. Meine jahrelange Predigt (vermutlich hat aber auch Bikegeissel missionarisch gewirkt) hat Wirkung gezeigt. Sogar Fat Alberts sind an Bord. Tolles Rad!


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (25. Dezember 2006)

wieder ein mal das grüne neu zusammengebaut


















zu dem hier






gibts noch die






und dazu eine geschichte hier


----------



## olli (26. Dezember 2006)

Hab heute mal wieder ältere und neuere Bilder gesichtet, und drei ganz nette Singlespeeder gefunden (hoffentlich sind sie nicht schon irgendwo in den Tiefen dieser Galerie zu finden):

1. Pussy





2. Alan





3. Hercules


----------



## Schmirgel (26. Dezember 2006)

Mein Crosser ist hier ja noch gar nicht drin


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Dezember 2006)

@muskator:
Wenn Du schmälere Reifen aufziehst könnte man das Rad eher in horizontalen Ausfallern hin und herschieben oder?


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Dezember 2006)

beim aufbau!


http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00190ov1.jpg

http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00191mx1.jpg


----------



## muskator (27. Dezember 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> @muskator:
> Wenn Du schmälere Reifen aufziehst könnte man das Rad eher in horizontalen Ausfallern hin und herschieben oder?



ja schon, aber jetzt hab ichs ja gerade erst fertig. wenn mal eine grundrenovierung ansteht, werde ichs in betracht ziehen!


----------



## Campagnolo (6. Januar 2007)

...mein neuer Ausgleich zur vielen Schreibtischarbeit....


----------



## lynx75 (6. Januar 2007)

Welche Pellen hast du da drauf. Schwalbe kann ich noch lesen...
Was für eine Gabel ist das?



Gruß Björn


----------



## Johnny-Ass (6. Januar 2007)

Warum um alles in der Welt hast du denn die Vuelta DH´s da drauf?
Sind doch bleischwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (6. Januar 2007)

nettes teil, aber die 185er scheiben sind doch rein zum posen?

aber voll geil

haste mal gewogen?


----------



## Campagnolo (6. Januar 2007)

...hier noch ein wenig Erklärung ....

Reifen ....Schwalbe Supreme..laufen wie die Sau..
Vuelta HD...wirklich sau schwer..dafür rollen sie bei uns im Flachen aber ganz nett.
Gabel...die neue Carbongabel von FRM....
Bremsen...kleiner hätte auch gereicht...aber egal...
Gewicht...mit den Vueltas knapp unter 10kg...mit leichten Laufrädern/Reifen sicher unter 8 KG machbar....


----------



## lynx75 (6. Januar 2007)

Campagnolo schrieb:


> Reifen ....Schwalbe Supreme..laufen wie die Sau..
> 
> Gabel...die neue Carbongabel von FRM....



Welche Größr haben die Reifen. Nach 26x2.00 sehen die nicht aus, oder täuscht das?

Was hat die Gabel gekostet?

Gruß Björn


----------



## Campagnolo (7. Januar 2007)

...joo...es ist ein 26 x 2.00 Reifen. Die Felge ist halt ziemlich breit. Der Reifen verschwindet förmlich in der Felge !


----------



## bikegeissel (7. Januar 2007)

Holland schrieb:


> Endlich überzeugt. Meine jahrelange Predigt (vermutlich hat aber auch Bikegeissel missionarisch gewirkt) hat Wirkung gezeigt. Sogar Fat Alberts sind an Bord. Tolles Rad!



Ich schwärme bei jeder Tour vom Singlespeeden - endlich hab ich mal einen infiziert


----------



## singlestoph (7. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Förster (8. Januar 2007)

Hey fettere Reifen waren wohl auf dem Markt nicht zu finden was? Sieht kuhl aus aber treten will ich das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## singlestoph (8. Januar 2007)

waren auf dem markt nicht zu finden

die lässt surly extra so machen


----------



## mete (8. Januar 2007)

Colnago


----------



## Johnny-Ass (8. Januar 2007)

Jungs hört auf solche Räder zu posten sonst brauch ich auch noch en Crosser!
Das Radel is ja mal erste Sahne


----------



## niconj (8. Januar 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Colnago




*DAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!*


----------



## fatboy (9. Januar 2007)

@ Mete


Sehr geile Untersätze, die Du hast.

Besonders das Poison und das gelbe MTB sehen schick aus...


----------



## Deleted 1655 (9. Januar 2007)

Ist zwar bekannt das Rad aber ... mir war grad langweilig


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. Januar 2007)

Hier mein neues Stadtgefährt (dank an Lellebebbel!).


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Januar 2007)

Das Rad ist unsterblich, hiermit ist es zum mindestens 4. Mal wiederauferstanden 

Hast du den Spanner modifiziert? Bei mir hat er in der Stellung nicht richtig funktioniert, hat sich immer verdreht und dann sprang die Kette herum.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. Januar 2007)

Hi!
Das scheint wohl die typische Karriere eines Rahmens zu sein der nicht bricht: Besitzerwechsel, irgendwann mal lackieren, Zimmerdeko, dann SingleSpeed. Das ganze in wechselnder Reihenfolge mit Wiederholung.
Ich hab den Spanner so festgezogen, daß er sich nicht mehr rührt. Leider springt trotzdem so alle 5 km mal die Kette runter. Was könnte ich denn da machen?
Wie lange bist eigentlich noch im Lande?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (10. Januar 2007)

stediju schrieb:


> Ist zwar bekannt das Rad aber ... mir war grad langweilig
> 
> *einwunderschönesradlimschlamm*



schön das dir langweilig war 

ciao
flo


----------



## Deleted 1655 (10. Januar 2007)

Danke flo


----------



## sportytorsten (11. Januar 2007)




----------



## sportytorsten (11. Januar 2007)

Ups, vergessen:


----------



## selecta gold (12. Januar 2007)

@sportytorsten hübsch aber die bowdenzug führung sieht sehr abenteuerlich aus.


----------



## krankhank (12. Januar 2007)

@ sportytorsten
willst du den rahmen noch lackieren?
z.b. die gabel ist doch nur angeschliffen oder?


----------



## dirtsurfer (12. Januar 2007)

singlestoph.. wem ghört s'surly?


----------



## Keili (13. Januar 2007)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> singlestoph.. wem ghört s'surly?



Wer hat's aufgebaut? Der Schweitzer! Ist seins!

Damit das hier nicht zum Laberthread verkommt, die letzten Umbauten an meiner Heldin:











Keili


----------



## olli (13. Januar 2007)

Fast fertig (bisschen Photoshop-Beschiss ist noch dabei):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (13. Januar 2007)

stediju schrieb:


> Ist zwar bekannt das Rad aber ... mir war grad langweilig



Schöön!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (13. Januar 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Fast fertig (bisschen Photoshop-Beschiss ist noch dabei):


"Analpolizei"? Wie bist Du denn unterwegs?


----------



## lelebebbel (13. Januar 2007)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Das scheint wohl die typische Karriere eines Rahmens zu sein der nicht bricht: Besitzerwechsel, irgendwann mal lackieren, Zimmerdeko, dann SingleSpeed. Das ganze in wechselnder Reihenfolge mit Wiederholung.
> Ich hab den Spanner so festgezogen, daß er sich nicht mehr rührt. Leider springt trotzdem so alle 5 km mal die Kette runter. Was könnte ich denn da machen?
> Wie lange bist eigentlich noch im Lande?



der funktioniert besser, wenn er nach oben drückt, dann ist die Umschlingung des Ritzels größer. Das geht aber bei deiner Kettenlänge wohl nicht. Wenn du das Rad länger fahren willst, würde ich den Spanner auf Federspannung umbauen bzw. einfach einen kaufen: http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/d_36002_Point_Racing_Standart_Kettenspanner1282.htm

dass der "Standard" falsch geschrieben hat stört die Funktion des Spanners nicht

Ich bin noch heute, also Samstag, in Karlsruhe und danach in Stuttgart. Am Dienstag früh fliege ich.


----------



## olli (13. Januar 2007)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> "Analpolizei"? Wie bist Du denn unterwegs?


Das ist so ein Forum, wo ich mich öfters rumtreibe: www.analpolizei.de


----------



## singlestoph (13. Januar 2007)

also olli

du scheinst da draus zu kommen

was macht den so ein analpolizist eigentlich den lieben langen tag ?

den verkehr regeln?

müsste es dann nicht heissen analverkehrspolizei

oder macht die auch aufklärung von analdeliketen , wie analbetrug analhinterziehung analnötigung analraub anal...blubbblubb

oder wat?

stoph (iritiert)


----------



## olli (13. Januar 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> also olli
> 
> du scheinst da draus zu kommen
> 
> ...



Ich korrigiere im Forum die Rechtschreibfehler, denn ich bin für die ANALFABETEN zuständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportytorsten (13. Januar 2007)

@selectagold
@krankhank

die züge müssen noch ordentlich gemacht werden.
der gesamte rahmen wurde mit 600er papier abgeschliffen und 3fach klarlackversiegelt. das ist also die lackierung. muß man mal in natura sehen, bzw. ich amch mal bessere bilder...
gruß
sporty


----------



## insanerider (13. Januar 2007)

erste Ausfahrt im neuen Jahr....





Das vordere Blatt ist doppelt, aber nur weil mir Unterlegscheiben für die etwas zu langen Kettenblattschrauben fehlen...


----------



## gbm31 (13. Januar 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Fast fertig (bisschen Photoshop-Beschiss ist noch dabei):




genau! da ist in echt doch nie im leben ne kette dran!


----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Möglicherweise ist es Stilbruch hier unter euch SSPer, aber hier mal meine Stadtschleuder:




Mächtig stolz drauf 8) mit 42 - 13


----------



## niconj (14. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist es Stilbruch hier unter euch SSPer, aber hier mal meine Stadtschleuder



Es hat weniger als 2 Gänge also passt das schon!


----------



## Bikefritzel (14. Januar 2007)

eben ich finds wunderbar als stadtschlampe du solltest dir bei koradreck bloß ne gute versicherung zulegen

uli


----------



## ersatzspeiche (14. Januar 2007)

Pass auf das Steuerrohr auf, bei in meinem Bekantenkreis is da schon eins gerissen.


----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> du solltest dir bei koradreck bloß ne gute versicherung zulegen
> 
> uli


Danke, aber wie sagt man? No Risk no Fun!

Und naja, mehr als ein paar Bunnyhops im Stadtverkehr sind eh nicht drin. Nicht bei der Sattelstütze 

Aber schön, dass man hier nicht fertig gemacht wird... bin vom DDD verängstigt xD


----------



## Schmirgel (14. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass man hier nicht fertig gemacht wird... bin vom DDD verängstigt xD



Naja, es ist hässlich, die Sattelstellung samt Überhöhung ist skuril, die Reifenwahl zumindest seltsam und der Spritzschutz nix für die Stadt.

Aber, hey, es hat nur einen Gang, C-Bikes sind gerade ganz weit vorne und der "Free Ride Alive"-Sticker holt eh alles wieder raus


----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Freeride ALIVIO 

Und das Bike gibt meine Persönlichkeit wieder xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmirgel (14. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Freeride ALIVIO



Noch viel besser!




> Und das Bike gibt meine Persönlichkeit wieder xD



Das macht es nicht schöner, aber ehrlicher  Und ehrliche, gefahrene Räder sind gerade noch weiter vorne als Räder, die mit C beginnen.


----------



## B-Ston3D (16. Januar 2007)

hier mal mein erster ssp versuch. wohl der billigste kettenspanner überhaupt.
der kabelbinder ist eigendlich nicht so wichtig. davor habe ich den spanner alle 2 - 3 tage nachgezogen...  gehalten am schaltauge wird die konstruktion von einer V-break einstellschraube vom griff 
der richtige abstand mit ca 15 unterlegscheiben.....
ich bin damit jetzt schon 2 wochen unterwegs und habe keine probleme..  
ps. hat jemand kettenblattschrauben?  die schrauben-mutter-konstruktion wiegt sicher 20 gramm und ist potthässlich    aber hällt...
pps.   das bike vom mahatma ist der oberhammer, genau wie der orange ssp traum


----------



## B-Ston3D (16. Januar 2007)




----------



## B-Ston3D (16. Januar 2007)




----------



## B-Ston3D (16. Januar 2007)

was könnte da schlimmstenfalls passieren?   
-schraube biegt durch
-V-break-mutter biegt sich zusammen und verkeilt sich im ausfallende
-kabelbinder reisst
-konstruktion reisst ab und kette fliegt runter...
oder denkt ihr, da kann was wichtiges bei kaputtgehen?

ps. jaja, und das kettenblatt biegt durch, weils ja nur von 2 schrauben gehalten wird...


----------



## MadCyborg (16. Januar 2007)

die spannekonstruktion find ich garnichtmal so dämlich. sollte man evtl mit nem metall-kabelbinder oder ner schlauchschelle aufpeppen. ansonsten isses das vielzitierte ".kiss"


----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2007)

Aber so spannt es doch garnicht, da der Spanner selbst ja fest ist...


----------



## B-Ston3D (16. Januar 2007)

streitet man sich nich über feste und "gefederte" kettenspanner?


----------



## sportytorsten (17. Januar 2007)

Hier nochmals der Versuch die Lackierung etwas besser darzustellen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Januar 2007)

Ist das runtergeschliffen und dann klarlackiert?


----------



## sportytorsten (18. Januar 2007)

yo, diverse male leicht von hand angeschliffen (600er glaub ich) und dann 3-fach klarlack versiegelt...


----------



## speci-chad (18. Januar 2007)

Stadtschlampe und klassischer singlespeeder in einem


----------



## sportytorsten (18. Januar 2007)

ausgefallene details, hat bestimmt lange gedauert bis du das ganze original retro-zeugs zusammenhattest 

meine oma fährt übrigens das gleiche!


----------



## speci-chad (18. Januar 2007)

sportytorsten schrieb:


> ausgefallene details, hat bestimmt lange gedauert bis du das ganze original retro-zeugs zusammenhattest
> 
> meine oma fährt übrigens das gleiche!


 ...is halt n wunderschönes rad...der lack is geil (kommt auf dem bild nich rüber, gold-grün-gelb) und es sollte aus dem keller in meinem haus auf den schrott gebracht werden weils niemandem gehört hat  ...konnt ich natürlich nich zulassen also den bösartigen nachbarn das rad entrissen und an die arbeit gemacht...entstauben, entdrecken, kette nachspannen, neue schläuche und mäntel (natürlich im passenden design) und die ausgeleierte linke kurbel neu verkeilt...ansonsten


----------



## sportytorsten (18. Januar 2007)

ich find`s weltklasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny-Ass (18. Januar 2007)

Das kann schon einiges das Teil


----------



## sportytorsten (18. Januar 2007)

Den SSPler baue ich seit Heute auf:





Das XT-Schaltwerk und den XTR-Umwerfer schmeiss ich runter.
Auch wenn der Umwerfer hervorragend zur Rahmenfarbe paßt.
Habe den Rahmen aus einem Hinterhof in Berlin gezogen.. da lagen auch noch andere Schätze die ich demnächst mal plündern werde


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. Januar 2007)




----------



## speci-chad (18. Januar 2007)

sportytorsten schrieb:


> da lagen auch noch andere Schätze die ich demnächst mal plündern werde


ahja was denn so?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Januar 2007)

sportytorsten schrieb:


> Den SSPler baue ich seit Heute auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn da so Zeug rumliegt sind das wohl die Reste von geklauten Bikes? Das würde ich als MTB-ler lieber der Polizei melden, anstatt meinen eigenen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen.


----------



## speci-chad (18. Januar 2007)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Wenn da so Zeug rumliegt sind das wohl die Reste von geklauten Bikes? Das würde ich als MTB-ler lieber der Polizei melden, anstatt meinen eigenen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen.


naja es gibt auch leute die wiisen wirklich nicht was sie wegschmeißen...bei meinen großeltern im dorf hab ich och beim sperrmüll nen ritcheyrennrad auf dem sperrmüllwagen gesehen (das die müllmänner das nich mehr hergegeben haben war klar)


----------



## sportytorsten (18. Januar 2007)

@nightfly:

Ist schon abgecheckt! Kartei ist leer und damit meiner! 

Hey Nightfly, ich wollt hier keinen erschrecken, aber der Hinterhof gehört meinem Dad und es befindet sich dort ein kleines Hölzhäuschen in dem keine Hexe wohnt, sondern in dem einige nette alte Teile liegen. Z.B ein altes Mavic-XT-HInterrad, ein Marin-Lite Vorbau und ähnliches 

Deshalb auch die ganzen Smileys im Beitrag!

Wenn Du jemanden kennst, der einen Team Marin Rahmen wegfeuert --> Bitte Info!!!!!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (19. Januar 2007)

Na dann ist gut. .


----------



## tias (19. Januar 2007)

So,

hier meins Specialized Stumpjumper Baujahr ca. 94.

nun fast fertig, fehlt noch syncros lenker, neuer flite und white industries oder syncros kurbeln....









gruß tias


----------



## roesli (19. Januar 2007)

Die bunt eloxierten Teile sind mir etwas zu viel des Guten, und das Rad ist zu sauber  

Ansonsten: Zucker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportytorsten (19. Januar 2007)

mach die blauen bremsen runter und gleich siehts klasse aus...dazu ein bißchen matsch aus der dose oder ausm wald und schon ist gut!


----------



## mr proper (19. Januar 2007)




----------



## Levty (19. Januar 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


>


Schöner Northshore...


----------



## sportytorsten (19. Januar 2007)

Ich hätte ja gerne gesehen, wie Du hier:




mit vollem Speed durchbist!

Sah bestimmt klasse aus!


----------



## mr proper (19. Januar 2007)

Na nich ganz voll speed, weil wollt ja noch den ein oder andern km bezwingen. Volle kante bin ich die Sachen dan gegen Ende der Tour gefahren, und war dan auch sofort bis auf dei Haut nass. Aber solch Pfutzen kamen ca. 20km rund um die Uhr allso die is nur so ein Beichspiel wie heut die Wege den janzen tach aus sahen ca70%Sand/Matsch der Rest geschlossene Wasseroberfläche. Echt der Wahnsinn und von Oben kam immer mehr. Zum anfang ging es eher gemütlich flot da durch.


----------



## sportytorsten (19. Januar 2007)

Geil! Du Schlammsau!


----------



## ReneM (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo, hier mal mein noch nicht ganz fertiges Zaskar SSP:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/331077

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/331078

Der Rahmen soll noch eloxiert werden, Reifen kommen in Kürze noch Marathon Racer drauf und die Pedale werden gegen SPD getauscht. Ziemlich leicht das Ganze!

Gruß

René


----------



## sportytorsten (20. Januar 2007)

@ReneM: Hübsch! 

Meins ist ähnlich unauffällig: 





Heute Morgen mal schnell zusammengesteckt... Meine bessere Hälfte ging gleich wieder kopfschüttelnd ins Bett 
Die komischne Biopace-Blätter sollen runter, Syncros-Vorbau und Ritchey Comp Lenker dürfen evtl. bleiben. Als Bremse kommt evtl. DX-Cantis oder ne schwarze AVID 1.0...Was war denn 1993 so bremsentechnisch bei den V-Brakes üblich?


----------



## Filosofem (20. Januar 2007)

ReneM schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal mein noch nicht ganz fertiges Zaskar SSP:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/331077
> 
> ...



Ich würde die Kette etwas kürzen und evtl. nach oben spannen, falls möglich (der Schwenkbereich von festen Kettenspannern ist ja nicht so berauschend). Sonst puristisch und nett .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (20. Januar 2007)

Schönes Zaskar!



ReneM schrieb:


> Der Rahmen soll noch eloxiert werden...



  Du willst einen BB-Rahmen eloxieren?! Welche Farbe soll den drauf?


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Januar 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


>



geiles teil, fährst mit fixie?
ist bestimmt n krasses gefühl so ganz ohne hebel am lenker?
was wiegt das ding denn?


----------



## mr proper (20. Januar 2007)

Danke Danke, Fahrt sich wirklich klasse wie schon geschrieben meine Waffe gegen Öde Forst- und Feldwege. Wird sicher geil wenn das Brandenburger Sandmonster wieder zu schlädt, und zur Zeit treiben sich ja Schlam und Wasser Geister hier rum die ich mit dem, ja Fixem Antrieb, sehr gut bekämpfen kann. Da die traktion am HR so geil zu kontrolieren is.
Wiegen tut die Mühle immer noch 10,2kg aber das is mir echt Latte hab auch nur wegen deiner Nachfrage grad eben ma nach gewogen, halt schwerer Stahl Rahmen, und auch sonst nirgens aufs gewicht geschaut.
Ps 




Und nu wieter mit Bildern eurer geilen Ein Gang Räder.


----------



## Riding Cat (20. Januar 2007)

sportytorsten schrieb:


> Als Bremse kommt evtl. DX-Cantis oder ne schwarze AVID 1.0...Was war denn 1993 so bremsentechnisch bei den V-Brakes üblich?



1993???

Keine V-Brake, die sich V-Brake nannte!!!

Grafton, Wiesmann oder soetwas gabs schon, aber eigentlich noch keine Shimanos, die gab es erst ab 1995 oder 1996.


----------



## sportytorsten (20. Januar 2007)

@riding cat:
Danke, hab ich vorhin auch nachgelesen. Werde dann definitiv Cantis in schwarz und schwarz/silberne Hebeleien nehmen. Für die Hamburger City reichen die allemal.

@proper: 10,2 mit Stahlrahmen und Federgabel? Find ich leicht.....


----------



## singlestoph (20. Januar 2007)

fixed gear mit bremsen, altteilerecycling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportytorsten (20. Januar 2007)

Schicke Bremsen!

Ohne Schriftzüge wärs richtig geil. Aber auch so


----------



## hasenheide (20. Januar 2007)

Schönes "altteilerecycling".


Wieviele SSP/fixed gear Bikes hast Du eigentlich inzwischen?


----------



## dirtsurfer (21. Januar 2007)

christoph, verrätst du nicht wem das surly pugsley gehört?


----------



## ReneM (21. Januar 2007)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Ich würde die Kette etwas kürzen und evtl. nach oben spannen, falls möglich (der Schwenkbereich von festen Kettenspannern ist ja nicht so berauschend). Sonst puristisch und nett .



Hallo, Kette nach oben spannen war eigentlich mein Plan. Geht leider nicht. Hab die Kette schon so kurz wie möglich. EIn Glied weniger und sie ist gerade so zu kurz. Leider!!! Werde demnächst mal neu neue Kette draufmachen und dann nochmal probieren. Die hier ist ne alte aus irgendeinem meiner Räder. Der DMR Spanner geht eigentlich gut zum nach oben spannen!!!




kingmoe schrieb:


> Schönes Zaskar!
> Du willst einen BB-Rahmen eloxieren?! Welche Farbe soll den drauf?



Ja leider ist der Rahmen schon ziemlich zerschunden!!! Viele Kratzer usw... daher der Gedanke eloxieren! Farbe ist noch unklar, muss erst mal den Eloxierer erreichen um den Preis und die Möglichkeiten zu erfahren. Polieren wäre auch noch ne Variante, aber recht zeitaufwendig. Mal sehen!

Gruß

René


----------



## singlestoph (21. Januar 2007)

pugsley pimp nennt er sich hier http://www.twentyniner.ch/forum/viewtopic.php?t=148

irgendso ein inselbewohner der in münchen wohnt


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Januar 2007)

stoph, Dein Serotta gefällt mir sehr gut

Ein Traum !!


----------



## dirtsurfer (21. Januar 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> pugsley pimp nennt er sich hier http://www.twentyniner.ch/forum/viewtopic.php?t=148
> 
> irgendso ein inselbewohner der in münchen wohnt




ach schaade, hatte gehofft das teil mal in Zürich anschauen zu können..


----------



## singlestoph (21. Januar 2007)

es fährt sich ganz gut

gar nicht so träge wie vielleicht gedacht

ich hab mir schon überlegt so ein ding zu kaufen und es soll nochmals jemanden in der schweiz geben der sich das überlegt

aber miene freundin würde mich wahrscheinich einliefern lassen wenn ich mir auch noch so ein ding kaufen würde

wenn du im august ans www.schlaflosimsattel.de kommst triffst du sicher das eine oder andere pugsley an

s


----------



## dirtsurfer (22. Januar 2007)

ui, das tu ich mir glaub nicht an, fehlt mir die kondition dazu, aber bin gespannt, wer zuerst in ZH mit einem pugsley auftaucht.

ich hätt sehr gern eins, aber irgendwie ist's mir nicht wert was es kosten wird, und mit all den spezialteilen kanns gar nicht billig werden.


----------



## singlestoph (22. Januar 2007)

es fühlt sich nicht wirklich so an als würde man mehr kraft brauchen um damit zu fahren

speziell sind nur felgen reifen schläuche und rahmen

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (22. Januar 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> es fühlt sich nicht wirklich so an als würde man mehr kraft brauchen um damit zu fahren
> 
> speziell sind nur felgen reifen schläuche und rahmen
> 
> s



+ Innenlager
+ Gabel, aber gehört in dem fall zum Rahmen

das ding kommt sicher auf ca. 2400 CHF, und wenn mans dann nicht wirklich braucht ists zu viel.


----------



## singlestoph (23. Januar 2007)

wenn du willst frag ich mal nach 

das rahmenset ist knapp 1000 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere

wenn du die bilder anschaust siehst du dass die leute die damit testgefahren sind viel spass hatten







wieviel geld das wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## dirtsurfer (23. Januar 2007)

schon klar, ich wart ab bis einer eins hat und ich damit fahren darf,.. dann packts mich oder auch nicht.

darf momentan so oder so nicht fahre, von dem her kein stress.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Januar 2007)

Da mein Rad ein kleines Update erhalten hat, nun die aktuelle Zusammenstellung (für größere Bilder auf die Fotos klicken):


----------



## sportytorsten (23. Januar 2007)

Immernoch Klasse! 

Eines der wenigen Bikes an denen mir die Reflexstreifen gefallen!
Tolle Gesamtkomposition


----------



## yunim (23. Januar 2007)

Schickes Radel aber warum ist die Kette nicht gespannt?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Januar 2007)

yunim schrieb:


> Schickes Radel aber warum ist die Kette nicht gespannt?



Weil sie auch so hält.


----------



## kitor (27. Januar 2007)

Stadtschlampe und Singlespeeder in einem.

Gabel wird noch aktualisiert, Stahlflex hinten ebenfalls. Und; Ja ich weiß, dass die Teile historisch nicht korrekt sind...

Schutzblech muss als Anzugträger in Hamburg leider sein..


----------



## MadCyborg (27. Januar 2007)

woah 
das is ma porno-trash.

aber meins (welches demnächst wohl umgebaut wird), kann da möglicherweise mithalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (28. Januar 2007)

Hier mal mein Kurier-Rad. Ich hatte es schon vorher mal drin aber jetzt habe ich endlich einen neuen Sattel, Griffe und den STS mal nach unten gespannt. Fahren tut es sich wie immer erste Sahne. Übersetzung 44:16 wobei ich im Sommer wohl 46:16 fahren werde. Je nach Trainingszustand. 

Ach ja. Im Gegensatz zum vorhergehenden Foto bin ich von der Kompakt LX zurück auf XT Oktalink Kurbel gegangen. Die LX hat mich einfach nur genervt. Irgendwie war die Welle an der linken Kurbelaufnahme abgenutzt und es war ein winziges Spiel drin.


----------



## yunim (28. Januar 2007)

Mein Arbeitsrad:
















Ja, die Kette muss kuerzer sein und da kommen XT VBrakes dran...wenn ich Cantisockel fuer die Gabel finde...


----------



## Andreas Illesch (28. Januar 2007)

yunim schrieb:


> Ja, die Kette muss kuerzer sein


Und was ist mit dem Spanner? 





yunim schrieb:


> wenn ich Cantisockel fuer die Gabel finde...


Wie wär's statt dessen mit einer starren langen Gabel?


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2007)

Sieht eigentlich ziemlich gut aus, schön dezent. Fehlt halt nur noch ein wenig  und zum abgewöhnen gibt es noch Augenkrebs, ich suche noch einen knallgelben Sattel.


----------



## Alex de Large (28. Januar 2007)

Geil. Vor allem die Laufräder!

Gab´s den Flite nicht mal in gelb?

Aber was für ne Überhöhung fährst Du denn!? Trainierst Du für den Stundenweltrekord?


----------



## foenfrisur (29. Januar 2007)

nix training für irgendwelche rekorde.....

der kann sich im stehen unter den füßen kratzen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. Januar 2007)

Genau!


----------



## Bener (29. Januar 2007)

mete schrieb:


> ich suche noch einen knallgelben Sattel.



... Wenn Du einen gelben Sattel gefunden hast, brauchste dann Deinen Velo noch (Ist doch nen Velo carbon, oder?!) Sag einfach bescheid...

Was passendes dabei?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Italia-SLR-Challanger-TT-Leder-gelb-135g
http://cgi.ebay.de/4463-Selle-Italia-Sattel-SLK-Gelb-185g
http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Italia-SLR-Gel-Flow-gelb-NEU

Hübsch übrigends. Würde wenn ich hätte, nen gelben Sattel spenden. Das Update mußt Du dann aber posten.

Bener


----------



## mete (29. Januar 2007)

Ja, ist ein Velo Carbon. Der passt mir allerdings so super, dass ich den wohl doch drauflassen werde, ich bin ja schon immer am beäugen bei ebay, aber von der Form scheint mir keiner so richtig überzeugend.


----------



## benelu (1. Februar 2007)

Hier mal meine SSP Premiere. Dient als Stadtrad. Bin am überlegen noch ne Starrgabel reinzubauen.....


----------



## Jimmy H (1. Februar 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> Stadtschlampe und Singlespeeder in einem.
> 
> Gabel wird noch aktualisiert, Stahlflex hinten ebenfalls. Und; Ja ich weiß, dass die Teile historisch nicht korrekt sind...
> 
> Schutzblech muss als Anzugträger in Hamburg leider sein..



sehr schön den rahmen mal aufgebaut zu sehen.... den habe ich auch noch rumliegen.

schon von ROCK IM PARK in HH gehört?http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=10829

bist du dabei?


----------



## kitor (1. Februar 2007)

grad gestern gelesen...Klingt überaus interessant. Mir war allerdings nicht ganz klar, ob das open to the public ist.

Hast Du diesen wirklich netten Rahmen auch über ebay ershoppt?

Hatte das Glück Anfang der Woche noch die grüne Originalgabel dazu kaufen zu können.


----------



## Jimmy H (1. Februar 2007)

jo, jeder kann kommen...

zum rahmen - ich sach nur "usa880"....

wo hast du die gabel bekommen?


----------



## kitor (1. Februar 2007)

Jimmy H schrieb:


> jo, jeder kann kommen...
> 
> zum rahmen - ich sach nur "usa880"....
> 
> wo hast du die gabel bekommen?



Vom Verkäufer des Rahmens. Er hat seit Anfang Dezember glaub ich 3 oder vier von den Rahmen bei Ebay rausgehauen. Gingen so zwischen 30 und 60 weg. Meiner war natürlich 60. Aber dafür NOS. Die Gabel hat er dann erst später gefunden. War aber die einzige.


----------



## foenfrisur (2. Februar 2007)

mein treuer begleiter!
diesmal mit schwarzer gabel......


----------



## J-CooP (3. Februar 2007)

Ein Paar neue Räder hat es bekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imre (3. Februar 2007)

Schaut schnelllllll aus 

Gefällt mir, irgendwann kommt mir auch so ein modernes Bahn teil ins Haus.


Gruß
Imre


----------



## mr proper (3. Februar 2007)

Booooohrr. 
J-Coop das Ding is absoluter Oberporno. Wär echt interessant wie du bei euerm nächstem Zeitfahren abschneidest wen du mit dieser Waffe an tritst.
Andere Kurbel fänd ich geiler.


----------



## MadCyborg (3. Februar 2007)

ich find das teil sieht aus wie vom andern stern oder so...zum teil geschungen, zum teil eckig bis kantig. seltsam...


----------



## J-CooP (3. Februar 2007)

Mal sehen, ob ich es zum Zeitfahren schaffe. Ich wohne jetzt nämlich zwecks Diplomarbeit in Gera und komme immer erst spät am Freitag wieder nach Hause. Ob ich dann Lust habe, Sonnabend Früh in Bernau zu sein, muss ich erstmal sehen.

Eine schwarze Kurbel wäre natürlich schön, aber es gibt nicht viele Bahnkurbeln, die sich mit einer Dura Ace messen können.
Außerdem habe ich für das gute Stück damals so viel gelöhnt, dass ich sie nicht unbedingt wieder abbauen will

@cyborg: Ließ dir mal hier den Slogan im Header durch: ESK


----------



## möp (3. Februar 2007)

is des vr eigentlich für ne bremse geeignet?


----------



## frenkhenk (3. Februar 2007)

Hier mein neues. 





Der Sattel aus der Not angebaut.


----------



## MadCyborg (4. Februar 2007)

J-CooP schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich es zum Zeitfahren schaffe. Ich wohne jetzt nämlich zwecks Diplomarbeit in Gera und komme immer erst spät am Freitag wieder nach Hause. Ob ich dann Lust habe, Sonnabend Früh in Bernau zu sein, muss ich erstmal sehen.
> 
> Eine schwarze Kurbel wäre natürlich schön, aber es gibt nicht viele Bahnkurbeln, die sich mit einer Dura Ace messen können.
> Außerdem habe ich für das gute Stück damals so viel gelöhnt, dass ich sie nicht unbedingt wieder abbauen will
> ...



na wenn das so ist. dann muss das rad natürlich auch passen


----------



## zaprok (4. Februar 2007)

@frenkhenk

Sehr schönes Rad.

Ist das ein RR-Vorbau? Wie hast Du das mit der Klemmung für den geraden Lenker hinbekommen?

Grüße
z


----------



## mr proper (4. Februar 2007)

Der ESK rüstet sich für die neue Saisone! Und die scheint schnell zu werden. Frank top Mühle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (4. Februar 2007)

J-CooP schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich es zum Zeitfahren schaffe. Ich wohne jetzt nämlich zwecks Diplomarbeit in Gera[...]



bis wann denn vorraussichtlich und haste nen bike da (mtb)?


----------



## sansibar (5. Februar 2007)

So, hier kein allzu schlechtes Foto von letzten Samstag morgen, geiles Wetter und super Trails, nur ein paar Nordic Walker 



"]

[/URL]


----------



## ReneM (5. Februar 2007)

So, hier mal eine Aktualisierung meines 91er Zaskar SSP:





Was mir noch nicht gefällt sind der Vorbau und die Farbe der Gabel. Die schimmert in der Realität in einem dunklen Lila. Das sieht noch nicht optimal aus. Aber fahren tut es sich ziemlich gut!!!

Kritik und Vorschläge sind willkommen! Weiter Bilder in meiner Galerie!

Gruß

René


----------



## Radlerin (5. Februar 2007)

Mir gefällt ja der Rahmen in silber poliert extremst gut. Könnte man die Gabel nicht auch so machen? Das wäre wohl meine favorisierte Kombi... Aber ich finds auch so ingesamt sehr schick


----------



## ReneM (5. Februar 2007)

Naja, ist ne Stahlgabel. Man könnte sie verchromen lassen, aber ich denke das wird dann zu viel. Es läuft wahrscheinlich auf schwarz glänzend oder schwarz matt hinaus. Mal sehen. 

Danke trotzdem für deine Meinung, ich denke nochmal drüber nach.

Gruß

R


----------



## Bener (5. Februar 2007)

... evtl Barends? Für nen Sprint im Wiegetritt immer gut zu gebrauchen. Und zum Sprinten und Heizen ist das GT wohl geboren, wies dasteht.

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny-Ass (6. Februar 2007)

So hier mal Bilder von meinem Singlespeeder.
Im Frühjahr kommen noch schwarze Laufräder drauf und noch das eine oder andere goldene Part.


----------



## Alex de Large (6. Februar 2007)

Der goldene Lenker kommt gut, aber sorry, die goldenen Flaschenhalter gefallen mir gar nicht.


----------



## speci-chad (6. Februar 2007)

zu hell...der lenker is ja eher gedeckter...


----------



## jörgl (6. Februar 2007)

Update.... vorläufig ist es nun fertig....



"][/URL]

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Alex de Large (6. Februar 2007)

Der Rahmen ist porno  die Anbauteile vom Feinsten! Selbst die mech. Disk gefällt mir an dem Rad. 

Aber Kunststoffräder???


----------



## speci-chad (7. Februar 2007)

warummmmmmmmmmmmm...WARUM STEHT IHR AUF DIESE UNGLAUBLICH HÄSSLICHEN *hasshasshass* CARBONRÄDER MIT 4 SPEICHEN?...ich verstehs nich...


----------



## niconj (7. Februar 2007)

speci-chad schrieb:


> warummmmmmmmmmmmm...WARUM STEHT IHR AUF DIESE UNGLAUBLICH HÄSSLICHEN *hasshasshass* CARBONRÄDER MIT 4 SPEICHEN?...ich verstehs nich...



Weil sie teuer sind.


----------



## foenfrisur (7. Februar 2007)

also ich find diese plastik dinger auch...na sagen wir mal, nicht schön!!


----------



## de-li (7. Februar 2007)

also mit normalen rädern hat's mir auch einiges besser gefallen...


----------



## Bikefritzel (7. Februar 2007)

ich finde diese räder immer gewöhnungsbedürftig aber durchaus abwechlungsreich (nicht immer positv)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (9. Februar 2007)

meins ist jetzt auch fertig:













ich bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich nicht folgenden Lenker montieren soll? Meinungen:


----------



## Deleted 1655 (10. Februar 2007)

Meinung ?

Mach es so wie *DU* es für richtig hälst.


----------



## niconj (10. Februar 2007)

Ich finde den weißen Lenker schicker. Lass ihn dran.


----------



## dirtsurfer (10. Februar 2007)

plastikräder:  find ich nicht wirklich schön, aber verdammt geil.


----------



## Bikefritzel (10. Februar 2007)

^äh wat?


----------



## _booze_ (10. Februar 2007)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> plastikräder:  find ich nicht wirklich schön, aber verdammt geil.


paradoxon?


----------



## dirtsurfer (11. Februar 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> paradoxon?



nein.

das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus, erfordert es aber auch nicht.


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. Februar 2007)

naja


----------



## yunim (11. Februar 2007)

Mein Rad ist fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (11. Februar 2007)

hüpsch!!! aber keine premse vorne?


----------



## mete (11. Februar 2007)

So ein schlanker schwarzer Stahlrahmen ist einfach sehr geil, was ist denn das für einer?


----------



## Alex de Large (11. Februar 2007)

Der Position des Bremsgriffes nach, ist Dein echter Arm zu kurz für das Oberrohr  

Wie fährt sich denn der Kojak so??

Ach ja, ein kleiner farblicher Akzent wurde dem Rad imho gut stehen!


----------



## _booze_ (11. Februar 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Der Position des Bremsgriffes nach, ist Dein echter Arm zu kurz für das Oberrohr
> 
> Wie fährt sich denn der Kojak so??
> 
> Ach ja, ein kleiner farblicher Akzent wurde dem Rad imho gut stehen!


dabei ist das doch schon n ziemlich kleiner rahmen...


----------



## yunim (12. Februar 2007)

Die VR-Bremse kommt noch dran. Hab die Cantisockel kaputt gemacht :/ Jetzt muss ich auf neue warten.

Der Rahmen ist ein Stahlrahmen von Ghost, kA was fuer ein Modell...

Und ja die Bremsgriffen muessen noch weiter nach unten. Hab ich beim fahren gemerkt.

Der Kojak... ich glaub das ist ein Schoenwetterreifen. Gestern bin ich im Regen gefahren und bei der kleinsten Zuckung der Bremse blockieren die Raeder. Dann wollte ich noch n Buergersteig schraeg hochfahren und schwupps... bin gleich mal hingelatzt...

Vllt muss der Reifen noch 'eingefahren' werden.


----------



## Misanthrop (12. Februar 2007)

Fix mit Wintervorderrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (12. Februar 2007)

Faggin Pista:





Poison Zyankali Rohloff:









(alle "klickfürgroß" und alle hosted by flickr)


----------



## Alex de Large (12. Februar 2007)

Schade das es den Zyankali nur mit dem trichterförmigen Steuerrohr für integr. Steuersätze gibt!

Sehr schönes Rad aber! Weißer Rahmen mit schwarzen Anbauteilen kommt immer wieder gut.

Das Faggin fixed sowieso. Obwohl mit Bahnlenker würde es mir noch einen Tick besser gefallen......


----------



## trapperjohn (13. Februar 2007)

Bahnlenker war ja dran, ist aber für mich in der Stadt unfahrbar.

Die Stahlvariante vom Zyankalie (Chaka Pele) hat wohl ein normales Steuerrohr.


----------



## MadCyborg (13. Februar 2007)

blöde frage: inwiefern unterscheiden sich bahnrahmen von "normalen" straßenrahmen? das die keine anlötteile haben usw is klar, aber sind die irgendwie spezifisch für den bahneinsatz verstärkt (möglicherweise gar asymetrisch?)?


----------



## trapperjohn (13. Februar 2007)

Allgemein: Andere Ausfallenden, anderer Lenkwinkel, höheres Tretlager, keine Bremsbohrungen. Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## mete (13. Februar 2007)

schmalerer Hinterbau (120mm)


----------



## Alex de Large (13. Februar 2007)

Hat das chaka Pele auch ne verschiebbare Diskaufnahme am Hinterrad?


----------



## trapperjohn (13. Februar 2007)

Guckst du: http://eingangradforum.de/thread.php?threadid=11751


----------



## Alex de Large (13. Februar 2007)

hmmm danke, das wäre dann also der Rahmen für meine nächste Stadtschlampe.

Der Firestarter







ist mir auf Dauer doch etwas zu "born to be wild". Außerdem läßt sich die hintere Disc nicht vernünftig montieren.


----------



## tias (13. Februar 2007)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Faggin Pista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (13. Februar 2007)

Der kommt direkt von Faggin, war der Rausverkauf vom 2005er (?) Sondermodell.  Du könntest mal 'pommes king' im Singlespeedforum fragen, ob er dir noch einen besorgen kann, sollte bei ihm 299,- Eur kosten. Sind aber u.U. schon alle ausverkauft.

Alternativ guck mal bei ebay.com nach einem Soma Rush!


----------



## tias (14. Februar 2007)

danke für die infos.

gruß tias


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Februar 2007)

Hier mein erster Singlespeeder:




 GT Avalanche 1995, 38 / 15 

Wird in Hamburg beim Rock im Park 2007 erstmalig so richtig getestet.


----------



## faketreee (18. Februar 2007)

Ich hab auch was... 




hm... das Foto ist nicht so toll. ich mach mal noch nen schöneres...


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Februar 2007)

Nettes Teil, ist das ne Fatty Forke?
Will ich auch haben!
Was hast du denn fürn weißes Röhrchenzeug am HR?


----------



## Baxx (18. Februar 2007)

faketreee schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was...



Sehr stimmig aufgebaut, gefällt mir gut!


----------



## BQuark (18. Februar 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Nettes Teil, ist das ne Fatty Forke?
> Will ich auch haben!


ich habe eine fatty zu verkaufen. farbe - grau metallic. zustand - gut. schaftlänge kann ich messen, aber nicht extrem kurz.


----------



## lynx75 (18. Februar 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Nettes Teil, ist das ne Fatty Forke?



Ist eine P-Bone!!!

Gruß Björn


----------



## faketreee (19. Februar 2007)

Jop, ist ne P-Bone.

Das "weiße Röhrchenzeug" sind übrigens Speichenreflektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkB. (19. Februar 2007)

...eigentlich sollt' ich wohl was für die uni machen, aber...


----------



## Deleted 1655 (19. Februar 2007)

schön


----------



## abbath (19. Februar 2007)

tolles teil!

...ich frag mich nur, warum hier so viele slicks haben...


----------



## MarkB. (19. Februar 2007)

slicks weil ich mit dem hobel nur auf der strasse unterwegs bin...


----------



## abbath (19. Februar 2007)

Ich sag's mal mit Schlammbein "Straßen sind für Mädchen, über'n Acker geht die Fahrt".



Gut, kommt vom Rennradler jetzt vielleicht etwas komisch... Aber wenn's nur für die Straße ist, wäre ein Rennrad wohl die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## mr proper (19. Februar 2007)

Seh ich genau so, find die Teile war immer wunder schön und verdammt schnell an zu schauen, aber die schaffen es aus irgend nem Grund nie an den Speed eines RR (ob SSP oder Schalt) ran zu kommen.
Auch wenn Geometrie und alles ähnlich angepasst wurde.

Deswegen hab ich auf meine Möre nach den ersten 2Wochen 1"Slicks ab, Stollen drauf, und runter von der Straße Irgend wann bau ich mir ma n richtigen Street Fighter auf aber so halbe Sachen sind doch letzt endlich nüscht. Wenn nur Straße, dann Richtig.

Aber wie gesagt wunder Schön, in den letzten beiden Fällen auch super Clean Glückwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (19. Februar 2007)

MarkB. schrieb:


>



Schick, so ein kleines schwarzes (und mal nicht mattschwarz).
Nur mach bitte dieses potthässliche Downhillblatt weg. Wenn ich eine Tune-Kurbel wäre, würde ich weinen


----------



## MarkB. (20. Februar 2007)

@filosofem: ein specialites ta ist schon bestellt - ich warte schon ewig drauf!


----------



## _booze_ (20. Februar 2007)

mr proper schrieb:


> Irgend wann bau ich mir ma n richtigen Street Fighter auf


auspuff untern sattel und getönte blinker?  wird n schweres fahrrad


----------



## Massa Hasn (20. Februar 2007)




----------



## roesli (21. Februar 2007)

Schwarz-rote Bikes sind immer wieder eine Freude  

Wie wär's noch mit einer dunklen Kurbel?


----------



## GerhardO (21. Februar 2007)

Mannomann - so viele schöne Räder! 
Gut, dann trau' ich mich auch mal und schmeiß mein "Erstlingswerk" der Meute zum Fraß vor:




Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Alex de Large (21. Februar 2007)

Engländer?


----------



## Heiko_München (21. Februar 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Mannomann - so viele schöne Räder!
> Gut, dann trau' ich mich auch mal und schmeiß mein "Erstlingswerk" der Meute zum Fraß vor:
> ...



Mensch Järcht,

die REIFEN!!!!!   

   

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## GerhardO (21. Februar 2007)

Engländer? Also ich ned! Vom Radl weiß ichs nicht - irgend ein Noname - 9 Jahre alt...

@Heiko: sind nur die "Winterreifen"


----------



## Alex de Large (21. Februar 2007)

Wegen Bremse vorne/rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (21. Februar 2007)

Kradfahrer vielleicht...


----------



## GerhardO (21. Februar 2007)

Richtig - kommt vom Mopedfahren!  Hab aber seit über 10 Jahren auf keinem mehr gesessen. Is mir zu gefährlich geworden. Mei, am Radl hab ichs halt beibehalten...

G.


----------



## trapperjohn (21. Februar 2007)

Geile Farbe 

Fehlt nur noch ein dezenterer Kettenspanner und andere Pedale ...


----------



## GerhardO (21. Februar 2007)

Merci! Die Farbe hab ich mal an einem Lamborghini gesehen. Dachte, die muss es sein - zumindest ähnlich. Die "richtigen" Pedale sind grad anderweitig im Einsatz!


----------



## Alex de Large (22. Februar 2007)

Also hinten ist es definitiv ein Singlespeed  . Vorne konnte ich mich noch nicht entscheiden.

Die Kurbel von Tune ist ja offiziell nicht für SSp freigegeben. Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrung mit dieser Kurbel im SSp Betrieb machen können? 

Bringt es was, einem etwas größeren zweitem Kettenblatt durch eine CNC-Fräse die Zähne zu rauben und so eine Art "Rockring" statt des zweiten Kettenblattes als Stabilisierung zu montieren??

Wie groß müßte die Differenz der Zähne sein, damit es sauber aussieht???


----------



## martn (22. Februar 2007)

is dasn paul thumbie kopfüber montiert? interessanter ansatz.
schickes bike auf jeden fall!


----------



## abbath (22. Februar 2007)

Wärs nicht einfacher direkt 'nen Bashguard zu kaufen? Hat den Vorteil, dass der dann etwas flächiger aussieht als so ein amputiertes Kettenblatt. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## roesli (22. Februar 2007)

Hui, ein Demonchaux  

Mach mal Detailaufnahmen von den Rohrknoten!

Wie organisiert man sich denn sowas im Deutschen Sprachraum?


----------



## Alex de Large (22. Februar 2007)

Die Gabel ist aus Japan!

Falls Du Interesse hast, Sie steht zum Verkauf:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=220085177397&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tias (22. Februar 2007)

@ Alex de Large was für ein ketterspanner fährst du denn an dem bike? 

danke und gruß tias


----------



## Alex de Large (22. Februar 2007)

einen Paul Melvin


----------



## mete (22. Februar 2007)

Warum kommt die Gabel weg, die passt doch einwandfei, Bremsangst?


----------



## Alex de Large (22. Februar 2007)

äh....


----------



## mete (22. Februar 2007)

Zur Interpretation diese Smilies eröffnen sich viele Wege...


----------



## kimpel (23. Februar 2007)

und, coffee fährt die tune kurbel im sisp-betrieb, es scheint zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (23. Februar 2007)

find auch, dass die gabel perfekt passt,---> nimmt mich wunder wies mit der nächsten gabel dann aussieht.


----------



## singlestoph (24. Februar 2007)

falschertextimfalschenfred


----------



## Misanthrop (24. Februar 2007)

fertig


----------



## Alex de Large (24. Februar 2007)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> find auch, dass die gabel perfekt passt,---> nimmt mich wunder wies mit der nächsten gabel dann aussieht.



Hab den Rahmen gerade verkauft, weil die 19 Zoll bei 172 Körpergröße nicht wirklich gepasst hat. Hab mich einfach nicht wohl auf dem Bike gefühlt.

Aus Frust darüber (und weil jetzt fresh money für nen neuen Rahmen her muß, ein Moots Uno in 17 Zoll wäre  ) hab ich die Gabel bei E.... eingestellt. Obwohl es mich seinerzeit viel Mühe gekostet hat, sie in Japan zu besorgen. Wenn Sie jetzt nicht verkauft wird, behalt ich sie aber!

Ach ja, was die Verwindung beim Bremsen angeht: mit ner 180er Scheibe würde ich die Gabel nicht mehr fahren. Die Hope mono mini mit 180er Scheibe vorne ist ein wenig zu viel des guten. Ne 160er sollte aber in Ordnung gehen. 

Ich finde an ein SSp könnte auch gut ne mechanische Disc wie z.B. Ball Bearing von Avid passen. Nach dem Motto "wenig Technik macht viel Spaß".


----------



## _booze_ (26. Februar 2007)

Juhu ich bin fast fertig:






(draußen wars Wetter und drinnen s Licht *******, sry)


----------



## Verhüterli (26. Februar 2007)

So ein strahlendes Weiss ,sehr schön 
was fehlt denn da noch?(außer Meister Propper )


----------



## _booze_ (26. Februar 2007)

öhm ne Hinterradbremse (nur vorne is n bissl arg wenig für ü90kg) ein vernünftiges Kettenblatt samt Ritzel für hinten und andere Pedale, ist im Moment Stückwerk aus der Restekiste...hoffentlich is morgen Sonne damit man das mal schöner sieht und die rot/schwarze Nippelkombi besser zur Geltung kommt  ...wobei die kann man sich auch hier anschaun: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/16018/Felge.jpg


----------



## Verhüterli (26. Februar 2007)

Das ist Edel (Rot / Schwarz) hast selber eingespeicht bzw. Arbeitest in einem Fahrradladen? 90 kg bring ich auch auf´s Rad und verlass mich auch nicht nur auf VB von daher haste recht.
Und für passendes Wetter


----------



## _booze_ (26. Februar 2007)

Laden -> Freundin...Hinterrad -> Ich *stolz*


----------



## Förster (27. Februar 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> öhm ne Hinterradbremse (nur vorne is n bissl arg wenig für ü90kg) ein vernünftiges Kettenblatt samt Ritzel für hinten und andere Pedale, ist im Moment Stückwerk aus der Restekiste...hoffentlich is morgen Sonne damit man das mal schöner sieht und die rot/schwarze Nippelkombi besser zur Geltung kommt  ...wobei die kann man sich auch hier anschaun: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/16018/Felge.jpg




Wenn das eine hydraulische Vorderradbremse ist, dann reichts. Oder willste Dich damit irgendwelchen Hängen runterstürzen? Sieht gut aus, so ähnlich sollte meins auch aussehen. Naja, Farbe muß bei mir noch warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (27. Februar 2007)

Schon mal was von Redundanz gehört?

Auch hydraulische Bremsen können versagen. Wenn Du bei einem Ausfall der Bremse nicht die Finger oder Füße in die Speichen stellen willst, würde ich Dir dringend auch ne Hinterradbremse empfehlen.

Es sei denn Du fährst Fixie. Zumindestens in England wird der fixed Gear als zweite Bremse anerkannt .


----------



## _stalker_ (27. Februar 2007)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> fertig



schick!

da zeig ich doch meine baustelle auch...







bald kommt das Miche Primato Pista / Mach1 CFX Hinterrad

übersetzung wird 42/16


----------



## _booze_ (27. Februar 2007)

Förster schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das eine hydraulische Vorderradbremse ist, dann reichts.





Alex de Large schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Redundanz gehört?


eben! an verlust von gliedmaßen bin ich nich interessiert 


			
				Alex de Large schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindestens in England wird der fixed Gear als zweite Bremse anerkannt


dort brauch man auch bloß funktionierendes licht und handbremse um mitm auto durchn tüv zu kommen


----------



## BQuark (27. Februar 2007)

mein SS. gebau aus den sachen vom flohmarkt, sperrmüll etc.

rahmen: cinelli volare slx
lrs: xero light xr4 (eigentlich gar nicht light - 1.8 kg)
kurbel: aero coronado
rest: LX, 105
reifen 20/23 mm sind etwa 10 jahre alt und ungefahren
übersetzung 46/16=2.9


----------



## Förster (28. Februar 2007)

Sieht schnieke aus. Is der Rahmen mit Schaltaugenbefestigung oder einfacher gesagt, hast keine Horiz. Ausfallenden? Hast wo ddas Laufrad festgeballert wie sau oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## BQuark (28. Februar 2007)

ich habe horizontale ausfallenden und schnellspanner. sollte man in so einem fall lieber eine vollachse einbaeuen? kettenspanner will ich nicht.


----------



## Förster (28. Februar 2007)

Ich dächt sowas gehört zu haben. Genau weiß ich es aber nich. Wenn man ordentlich reintritt, dann zerrt es doch ganz schön am Hinterrad dächt ich. Wie lange fährst du denn schon so?


----------



## BQuark (28. Februar 2007)

ein paar tage.. bisher war alles ok.


----------



## tias (28. Februar 2007)

@ BQuark wirklich schönes bike!

was für bremshebel hast du an dem bike dran?


gruß tias


wo gibt es denn noch solchern sperrmüll?  also hier in leipzig nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (28. Februar 2007)

danke.
ich habe zwar v-brake-bremshebel dran, aber das sind die alten LX, wo man den seilzug einstellen kann. ich habe den auf minimum eingestellt, so dass die fast wie die cantilever/RR-bremshebeln funktionieren.
also, die bremskraft reicht mir erstmal. bei 20 mm bereifung darf man sowieso nicht so kräftig bremsen.

vom sperrmüll habe ich glaube nur die pedalen und die reifen. in den rest habe ich groschen investiert (kurbel - 4 euro, bremshebel - 2, lrs - 25, rahmen - 50). bin ab und zu auf dem flohmarkt und dort findet man einiges.
ein bekannter hat im spermüll ein altes eddy merckx gefunden.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Februar 2007)

BQuark schrieb:


> ein bekannter hat im spermüll ein altes eddy merckx gefunden.



nicht schlecht!
...aber öfter mal sperrmüll abklappern lohnt echt.
mein erster singlespeeder hatte als basis auch einen giant rahmen vom sperrmüll.


----------



## Alex de Large (28. Februar 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> schick!
> 
> da zeig ich doch meine baustelle auch...



ich liebe solche Baustellen! Hier ist meine aktuelle:


----------



## rsa73 (28. Februar 2007)

So!
Hier mal mein Erstversuch..


----------



## _stalker_ (1. März 2007)

geil so ein nox  - hätte ich auch gerne 





halflink für mehr kettenspannung kommt noch...


----------



## Felixxx (2. März 2007)

Hab' jetzt ein neues Bikepark Bike - Poison Taxin Rahmen mit Starrgabel, Truvativ Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze, Race Face NEXT Kurbel mattschwarz lackiert (war vorher verkratzt SID blau) und 30:13 mit Shimano Alfine Kettenspanner

Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tula.virus (2. März 2007)

boah!!!! 
nimm es nicht persönlich, aber der spanner ist hässlich wie die nacht! mir hat das bild vom alfine schon gereicht um es nie im leben zu verwenden! das er im verbauten zustand noch beschi55ener aussieht hätte ich nicht gedacht! respekt an shimano`s design-abteilung!!! 

mfg tula


----------



## _booze_ (2. März 2007)

ich find den spanner gar nich so ******* vom aussehen...aber an stelle von felixxx hätt ich noch gewartet bis es den in schwarz gibt...


----------



## _stalker_ (3. März 2007)

Bikepark komplett starr?

Welchen Druck hast in den Reifen?

Schwarze Bremsen, anderer Sattel und Spanner und es wäre wohl wirklich hübsch... (naja so hübsch wie es mit diesem unterrohr geht )


----------



## tula.virus (3. März 2007)

schwarz machen kann man den spanner auch selber! aber der spanner ist so lang... da gefällt mir jedes umfunktionierte schaltwerk besser bzw. jeder rohloffspanner!

mfg tula


----------



## Felixxx (3. März 2007)

Fahre in Winterberg mit 2.0bar - Sixcross, Freecross und Slopestyle (bisher aber nur die ersten beiden Rampen).
Den Kettenspanner werde ich noch schwarz lackieren. Als ich ihn gekauft hatte, gab es die schwarze Ausführung noch nicht. Bin jetzt gute 1.000km mit dem Spanner gefahren - Funktion ist super. Andere sind natürlich schöner...

Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx 

P.S. träume noch von einem Rocky Mountain Flow Zero in 18" als 2006er Special Edition in den Farben der japanischen Streitkräfte...


----------



## DIP (4. März 2007)

So, dann zeig ich auch mal mein Erstlingswerk:








Versucht erst gar net irgendwelche hochwertigen Komponeten auf dem Bild zu entdecken. War ein recht günstiger umbau  
Rahmen war mal ein Niagara ZR300


----------



## tula.virus (4. März 2007)

wieso, da steht doch ein hochwertiges teil!?

mfg tula


----------



## Bikefritzel (4. März 2007)

muss ja nicht teuer sein um geil zu sein


----------



## olli (4. März 2007)




----------



## MadCyborg (4. März 2007)

olli schrieb:


>



ist das als direkte bestätigung von Bikefritzels post zu verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (4. März 2007)

Wieso? Ist doch nicht geil


----------



## pinguin (4. März 2007)

Oh weia...

Ich antworte mit:


----------



## Bikefritzel (4. März 2007)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> ist das als direkte bestätigung von Bikefritzels post zu verstehen?


hehe günstig muss aber nicht geil sein


----------



## Manni1599 (4. März 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Dann zeig ich euch Hochglanznasen mal wie ein eingang Bergrad  auszusehen hat (zumindest nach der artgerechten Bewegung):



 

So denn!


----------



## flott.weg (4. März 2007)

was mach ich hier????????


----------



## niconj (5. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Dann zeig ich euch Hochglanznasen mal wie ein eingang Bergrad  auszusehen hat (zumindest nach der artgerechten Bewegung)



Bei der Kettenspannung brauchst du doch den Spanner nicht oder? Also im Moment macht der doch nix.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. März 2007)

niconj schrieb:


> Bei der Kettenspannung brauchst du doch den Spanner nicht oder? Also im Moment macht der doch nix.




Nein, aber das Bild ist schon ein paar Tage alt, nach 2-3 weiteren Schlammkuren hat sich die Kette schon um einiges gelängt und der Spanner wird wohl bald zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## kingmoe (5. März 2007)

@Pinguin: Ist das mein alter Rahmen?! Schön!    

Hätte ich ihn doch behalten sollen...?!


----------



## pinguin (5. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @Pinguin: Ist das mein alter Rahmen?! Schön!
> 
> Hätte ich ihn doch behalten sollen...?!



Jepp, dein alter Rahmen. Kombiniert mit meinen alten Teilen. ich mache jetzt noch Tufo S22 drauf, die roten Flanken passen damit endlich mal zu einem Fahrrad. Weiß - Blau - Rot - Silber - Schwarz. Das taugt mir...

Fährt auch gut, das Geröhr. Zwar seltsamer Steuerrohrwinkel (OK, das Milanetti steht extrem steil, daher die Auffälligkeit für mich an dieser Stelle), aber es zieht schön seine Bahnen. Nicht sooooo agil, aber irgendwie symphatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (5. März 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist doch nicht geil


Ja, die pedale sind nix, ich weiß.
Am Wochenende kommen meine alten DURA ACE SPD Pedale drauf.


----------



## Hotschy681 (7. März 2007)

So,

gerade fertig geworden. Die erste Ausfahrt war ein Traum


----------



## Spook (7. März 2007)

Hi

Ist das ein Rotor Rahmen unnd vielleicht der mit innenverlegten Zügen?

Aber ist sehr schön geworden obwohl ich gelb eigentlich nicht sonderlich mag.

mfg

FElix

PS: Meins ist auch fertig wird aber noch etwas im Detail "gepimpt" gibt dann auch noch Fotos.


----------



## Hotschy681 (7. März 2007)

@ spook

nö ist ein chaka rahmen und der zug ist auch außen verlegt. Hab den Rahmen allerdings vorm Lackieren gecleant - also alles was nicht wirklich an Anlötteilen benötigt wurde wurde entfernt.


----------



## trapperjohn (7. März 2007)

Die Gabel ist verdammt kurz, oder?


----------



## Hotschy681 (7. März 2007)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist verdammt kurz, oder?



nö, wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (7. März 2007)

Weil das Tretlager so tief ist und die Chakas (Pele?) für Federgabeln ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Imre (7. März 2007)

es war einmal ein hässliches Entlein:






dann kamen ein paar rollen iso band, ne neue Gabel, neue Kurbel, neue Räder...

und nun siehts so aus












Gruß
David


----------



## fatboy (7. März 2007)

Mach doch bitte mal ne detailaufnahme von dem Isolierbandgedöns. 
Kann man so gar nicht erkennen...

Vor Lackkratzern brauchst Du da ja keine Angst zu haben, was?


----------



## Imre (7. März 2007)

lässt sich net so gut erkennen, funktionier aber echt gut, Trägt kaum auf und dadurch dass es recht elastisch ist kriegst du das problemlos um die ganzen Biegungen...

Gruß
David


----------



## Matze L.E. (7. März 2007)

sehr schickes rad hotschy! ist das die 50cm version? 
hab mir den rahmen auch bestellt, in blau. das ganze anlötzeugs werd ich aber auch irgendwann entfernen müssen...


----------



## Hotschy681 (8. März 2007)

Ja, ist die 50cm Version.

@ Flo: ist der Pele. Die Gabel war die längste, die ich auf die schnelle günstig bekommen habe. Stört aber beim Fahren nicht. Außerdem ist glaube ich die Perspektive etwas ungünstig, da ich mit Weitwinkel geknipst habe.


----------



## Förster (8. März 2007)

Sind das 26" Laufräder oder sinds welche fürs Rennrad?


----------



## Imre (8. März 2007)

ja sind 28" laufräder


----------



## pinguin (8. März 2007)

Imre schrieb:


> ja sind 28" laufräder



Habe den gleichen Rahmen...  Die Kettenspannung? Du fährst Fixie, ist das dann Magic Gear? Oder was hast du gezaubert?


----------



## trapperjohn (8. März 2007)

Hast du schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit so Isolierbandverkleidung? Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das im Sommer eklig werden kann (einerseits *soll* die Haftung nachlassen, andererseits der Klebstoff raussuppen). Aber nur Hörensagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freund Hein (8. März 2007)

hab auch den pelé rahmen ... speziall lackierung allerdings .. fehlen noch 2-3 kleinigkeiten und ich kann es reiten


----------



## Imre (8. März 2007)

Ja bis jetzt magic gear. Das Rad sitzt noch nicht 100% im Ausfallende, sollte sich aber nach den ersten 100 km gegeben haben. Aber ich bin schon am Konstruieren für einen Fixie Spanner. 

Ich dachte evtl an eine Modifizierung von so etwas:







Mal schauen. Bis jetzt klappts mitm Magic gear ganz gut und der dickere Gang schult meine Oberschenkel  (46:16) 

Vom Fahrverhalten bin ich positiv überrascht. Fährt sich lebendig (aber nicht nervös, freihändig fahren is absolut drin) und man ist Flott unterwegs.

Zur haltbarkeit von Isoband kann ich nix sagen, werd im Sommer genaueres Bekanntgeben, evtl Versiegel ich aber auch schon vorab das Ganze mit klarlack oder sowas...

Gruß
David


----------



## _booze_ (8. März 2007)

hm wie oft is das gewickelt? glaub nämlich das der klarlack unter die ränder kriechen und den leim anfressen wird...und von der oberfläche mal ganz zu schweigen. oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## JensXTR (8. März 2007)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> gerade fertig geworden. Die erste Ausfahrt war ein Traum





sehr schönes Rad!!!


----------



## anonymfixer (11. März 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> hm wie oft is das gewickelt? glaub nämlich das der klarlack unter die ränder kriechen und den leim anfressen wird...und von der oberfläche mal ganz zu schweigen. oder täusch ich mich da?



den leim anfressen? hä? der leim is doch eh nur pappmasse die nie aushärtet (daher auch die bedenken bzgl der haltbarkeit bei hitze)... dass das material des bandes selbst vielleicht angelöst werden kann, könnte schon eher ein problem werden.

ich hätte dann auch noch die sorge, dass der lack nich auf dem isoband haften mag und man dann nach einer weile beim tragen immer lackkrümel an den pfoten kleben hat


----------



## Blingfisch (12. März 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/346617/cat/513


----------



## erkan1984 (12. März 2007)

Blingfisch schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/346617/cat/513



um es mit Borats worten zu sagen "sehr naice"


----------



## Martin M (12. März 2007)

Nun mal wieder ein Rad, das auch im Dreck gefahren wird. Hatte ich, glaube ich, schonmal gepostet.
Jetzt mit Pizza-Marta (203) vorn


----------



## insanerider (12. März 2007)

bevor ich mit den augen hinten am bildschirm wieder rauskomme...was steht auf dem aufkleber am oberrohr??? singlespeedsucker??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (13. März 2007)

sieht eher aus, wie singlespeedslacker


----------



## blanky77 (13. März 2007)

Hier mein SSP was auch für´s Gelände taugt


----------



## _stalker_ (13. März 2007)

so meine baustelle ist fürs erste fahrbereit:




wird wohl noch so einiges dran gemacht, aber ich habe es auch jetzt schon ganz arg lieb


----------



## Martin M (13. März 2007)

martn schrieb:


> sieht eher aus, wie singlespeedslacker


Genau, ist ein Aufkleber von der DM in England 2003.


----------



## Spook (13. März 2007)

ähh nur um Verwirrung hervorzurufen:

DM würde ich als Deutsche Meisterschaft übersetzten, aber wieso in England???

Bitte klärt mich mal kurz einer auf.

mfg

Felix


----------



## Matze L.E. (15. März 2007)

mein pele, seit gestern fertig:

[edit] muss die bilder kleiner machen... lalala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (15. März 2007)

hm doppelpost ausversehen...


----------



## Martin M (15. März 2007)

Spook schrieb:


> ähh nur um Verwirrung hervorzurufen:
> 
> DM würde ich als Deutsche Meisterschaft übersetzten, aber wieso in England???
> 
> ...


Stimmt, DM steht für Deutsche Meisterschaft.
WO jetzt die DM stattfindet, ist ja eine reine Frage der Festlegung von dem oder denen, die das können.
Es gibt auch einen Deutschen Meister, der in Arnheim gekührt wurde.
Also was die Meisterschaften angeht, sind die Singlespeeder deutlich flexibler als Sportler in anderen Sparten.

Gruß
Martin
Amtierender Deutscher Singlespeed Crossduathlon Meister


----------



## martn (15. März 2007)

oh, rumprotzen! ick bin amtierender sächsischer meister im team singlespeed (zusammen mit bigfoot),


----------



## Hotschy681 (15. März 2007)

@ matze

mach das Bild ma bisserl größer - damit man auch paar details sehen kann! Sieht nämlich schick aus!


----------



## Matze L.E. (15. März 2007)

ich arbeite dran, komme mit dem programm noch nicht so gut klar 

http://mitglied.lycos.de/mattipia/IMG00296.JPG  hier in ganz groß. die cam ist aber nicht so der hit.


----------



## Radlerin (16. März 2007)

Das blau-rot-schwarz find ich ne gute Kombination!


----------



## abbath (17. März 2007)




----------



## bofh (17. März 2007)

Hypsch.
Ich find keinen objektiven Kritikpunkt.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## _booze_ (17. März 2007)

mhm vielleicht die sattelüberhöhung? ...HA die silberne sattelklemme!


----------



## abbath (17. März 2007)

Bedankt. Die silberne Sattelklemme sieht zwar in natura nicht so wild aus (Blitz), weil sie zu den anderen silbernen Parts passt, wird aber gelegentlich gegen die vom Stumpfjumper getauscht, das dann eine leichte Schraubklemme bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (17. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Dann zeig ich euch Hochglanznasen mal wie ein eingang Bergrad  auszusehen hat (zumindest nach der artgerechten Bewegung):
> 
> ...



GT rult einfach!


----------



## B-Ston3D (18. März 2007)

noch nicht ganz fertig...
bremse hinten kommt noch + point kettenspanner.
teileliste:
rahmen + xtr innenlager + steuersatz - für 30 euro (rahmen hat leider ne delle)
kettenspanner ca 5 euro (schaltrolle )
felgen + naben ca 40 euro (supra bh + unbekannt) 
naben felt + wcw (läuft super!)
mäntel ca 25 euro (big apple + veloceraptor)
lenker vorbau combi ca 15 euro (2danger)
bremse ca 15 euro (deore griff + tektro vbrake)
sattelstütze 4 euro (kalloy 28,6 mit hülse auf 31,4)
hülse 6 euro (ist der noch ganz dicht? scheiss laden aber er hatte sie da)
sattel ca 10 euro
kurbel ca 10 euro (fcm 440 4 kant)
pedale ca 5 euro (wellgo)
sattelklemme 3 euro..
kette ca 15 euro (hg irgendwas)
gabel ca 40 euro (rst omega sl)
hmm noch was vegessen??
glaub nicht.  
macht zusammen 223 euro eher unter 200. hab teilweise großzügig geschätzt.
90 % bei ebay geschossen. preise incl. versand.
man beachte den "schicken" kettenspanner 
das ultimative low budget ssp bike mit hammer vortrieb!!
gewicht etwa 11 kilo mit sehr viel spielraum
und läuft seit ca 20 km


----------



## Radlerin (19. März 2007)

Schön schwarz! Aber die Werkbank müsste mal aufgeräumt werden...


----------



## B-Ston3D (19. März 2007)

ja stimmt 
beschwehrt sich mein vater auch immer..   kein platz!!!!


----------



## trapperjohn (19. März 2007)

Geiler Kettenspanner! Sieht zwar etwas instabil aus, aber die Idee ist gut!


----------



## Freund Hein (22. März 2007)

100 % Retro und 100 % SSP


----------



## BIATCH! (22. März 2007)

http://www.razorapple.com/2007/03/19/trackstar-x-dqm-bmx-track-bike-show/

Guckt euch mal diese Bikes an, unglaublich....


----------



## Radlerin (22. März 2007)

saugeil...


----------



## biker1967 (22. März 2007)

BIATCH! schrieb:


> http://www.razorapple.com/2007/03/19/trackstar-x-dqm-bmx-track-bike-show/
> 
> Guckt euch mal diese Bikes an, unglaublich....



Einfach G E I L ! ! ! ! 
Wie der eine geschrieben hat: Doping für die Augen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (30. März 2007)

grade den singlespeeder neu aufgebaut:






klick! - und sorry für die quali, mehr gibt meine alte canon im dunkeln nicht her.

schriftzüge kommen noch ab und die bremse hinten ist auch noch nicht final...


----------



## tias (30. März 2007)

sieht gut aus dein poisen, ganz schön dicke übersetzung  

was ist das für eine gabel? ist es ein optische täuschung
oder hat die vor den ausfallenden wirklich so ein knick?


gruß tias


----------



## dirtsurfer (30. März 2007)




----------



## dirtsurfer (30. März 2007)




----------



## DIP (30. März 2007)

Blaues Wunder?! 
Sehr, sehr schick.
Aber die Hintergründe sind unfair gewählt


----------



## ersatzspeiche (30. März 2007)

Hier mal meine beiden Schönen.


















Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (30. März 2007)

Freund Hein schrieb:


> 100 % Retro und 100 % SSP


pf mifa...diamant is das einzig wahre!  



			
				BIATCH! schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.razorapple.com/2007/03/19...ack-bike-show/
> 
> Guckt euch mal diese Bikes an, unglaublich....


wäh darf ich mich mal schnell übergeben gehen...


----------



## gbm31 (30. März 2007)

tias schrieb:


> sieht gut aus dein poisen, ganz schön dicke übersetzung
> 
> was ist das für eine gabel? ist es ein optische täuschung
> oder hat die vor den ausfallenden wirklich so ein knick?
> ...




die übersetzung ist die gleiche wie am longus (seit 2 jahren...), nur siehts ohne spanner gleich mal doppelt so groß aus.


zur gabel: optische täuschung. 

mit licht siehts so aus:


----------



## tias (30. März 2007)

@ gbm31

die gabel fahre ich auch an meinem stadtflitzer. sah halt
echt bissel kommisch auf dem bild aus.

bei der übersetzung ging es mir auch nur um die optik
muss ja jeder selber wissen was erfährt.

gruß tias


ps viel spass beim biken mit dem teil.


----------



## Opa Kruse (30. März 2007)

hallo zusammen

wenn man sich hier in der galerie so umsieht, wird man ganz kribbelig... so n eingangrad musste ich auch haben.
also hab ich mir mit teilen ausm keller, und vielen schnäppchen bei E... auch eins zusammengebaut...

bild hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/349777/cat/500/ppuser/61973

gruß
opa


----------



## trapperjohn (30. März 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> wenn man sich hier in der galerie so umsieht, wird man ganz kribbelig... so n eingangrad musste ich auch haben.
> also hab ich mir mit teilen ausm keller, und vielen schnäppchen bei E... auch eins zusammengebaut...
> ...



Superschön! Was ist das, ein Specialized?


----------



## tias (30. März 2007)

@ Opa Kruse 
schon das zweite schöne bike heute!
was ist denn das für ein rahmen?

@ trapperjohn
ich denke nicht, 
- specialized hat die zugführung
glaube ich auf der anderen seite des oberrohrs


----------------------------------------------------
ich finde diese bikes die man aus teilen zusammen
schraubt die eh rumliegen und noch paar nette neue
teile, irgendwie am schönsten.

meistens kosten die bikes nicht viel, man hat spass
beim aufbau und am fahren noch viel mehr!!!!!!!!!

nur mal so am rande  


gruß tias


----------



## Opa Kruse (31. März 2007)

hallo zusammen

das is n alter wheeler 3000 pro stahlrahmen mit kurzen horizontalen ausfallenden, daher kein kettenspanner.   is recht leicht, hat so ca. 10,6 kg.
alles in allem hat mich das rad ziemlich genau 150 euro gekostet.

find ich absolut in ordnung für den fahrspaß.

gruß
opa


----------



## niconj (31. März 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> das is n alter wheeler 3000 pro stahlrahmen mit kurzen horizontalen ausfallenden, daher kein kettenspanner.   is recht leicht, hat so ca. 10,6 kg.
> alles in allem hat mich das rad ziemlich genau 150 euro gekostet.
> ...



Ich glaube auch ein Wenig mehr Geld wäre durchaus gerechtfertigt. Das schaut ja mal wirklich schick aus!!!


----------



## _stalker_ (31. März 2007)

zum radwege bolzen und als transportmittel:





die hebel sind nur provisorisch


----------



## roesli (31. März 2007)

Ähm... - interessante Bremshebelposition  

Das funzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (31. März 2007)

wie drunter steht ist das provisorisch.

damit habe ich allerdings beim bremsen weniger probleme als mit STIs 

wenigstens bremst man mit den tt hebeln jederzeit sicher sobald mal unterlenker greift.
nicht wie mit STIs wo man an den gummis nur mäßig bremsen kann und in unterlenkerpositition die finger bis sonst wo hin recken muss...

es kommt trotzdem entweder noch ein syntace stratos etc. oder halt "normale" rr hebel

die hebel habe ich übrigens ursprünglich bestellt um einen einzelnen ans fixie zu schrauben. (was ich auch tue sobald der stratos da ist)

entschuldigt die etwas ausführliche antwort - meine kehle ist schon das eine oder andere bier runtergelaufen.

ich werde jetzt mit dem geschoss den weg zur disse bewältigen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (1. April 2007)

DIP schrieb:


> Blaues Wunder?!
> Sehr, sehr schick.
> Aber die Hintergründe sind unfair gewählt



danke dir.. ja das mit dem warenlift ist nicht so cool rübergekommen wie ich mir das erhofft hab... 

ans blaue kommt eventuell noch ne carbongabel.. mal schauen..


----------



## Olllli (1. April 2007)

Mal ein Update:

















Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## dirtsurfer (1. April 2007)

die weissen odi's sind ja ganz geil..

also das bike an sich gefällt mir auch, bin einfach nicht so der singlespeed mountainbiker..


----------



## Olllli (1. April 2007)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> die weissen odi's sind ja ganz geil..
> 
> also das bike an sich gefällt mir auch, bin einfach nicht so der singlespeed mountainbiker..



Sind keine Odi, sind Spank. Aber wahrscheinlich baugleich.


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## Opa Kruse (2. April 2007)

@dirtsurfer



dirtsurfer schrieb:


> danke dir.. ja das mit dem warenlift ist nicht so cool rübergekommen wie ich mir das erhofft hab...
> 
> ans blaue kommt eventuell noch ne carbongabel.. mal schauen..



mach das bloss nich, der blaue rahmen und die dazu passende gabel sehen spitze aus!!! manchmal is weniger mehr.

gruß opa


----------



## dirtsurfer (3. April 2007)

Olllli schrieb:


> Sind keine Odi, sind Spank. Aber wahrscheinlich baugleich.
> 
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Olllli



interessant, bei bike-mailorder steht lock-on, sind also sicher kompatibel mit den odi's..

sind die endkappen original?


----------



## Olllli (3. April 2007)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> interessant, bei bike-mailorder steht lock-on, sind also sicher kompatibel mit den odi's..
> 
> sind die endkappen original?



Alles Original. Sind die hier.


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## MadCyborg (7. April 2007)

so, hier mal meine stadtschlampe:












übersetzung is 38:16.
aber ich denke da dreh ich nochmal dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkB. (8. April 2007)

...erst langsam zum see...





...dann ne runde durch die gegend bolzen...


----------



## kitor (8. April 2007)




----------



## rsa73 (9. April 2007)

@Mark B

Das Olmo is ja rattenscharf


----------



## gbm31 (10. April 2007)

nur ein poison...











mit den slicks, der kmc und der silent-clutch ists jetzt schön leise - stealth mode


----------



## _stalker_ (11. April 2007)

jetzt noch mal mit zu den hebeln passendem lenker...










und mit dem rahmen ist glaube ich auch irgendwas passiert...komme aber nicht drauf was genau


----------



## bofh (11. April 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> und mit dem rahmen ist glaube ich auch irgendwas passiert...komme aber nicht drauf was genau


Er ist vor Neid auf den Magic Gear ganz grün geworden? 
Schick.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (11. April 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> und mit dem rahmen ist glaube ich auch irgendwas passiert...komme aber nicht drauf was genau



ich glaub ich habs: du hast das schaltauge demontiert?


----------



## _stalker_ (11. April 2007)

falsch! nicht demontiert - nur den überflüssigen teil weggedremelt


----------



## Alex de Large (11. April 2007)

sehr geil! Zeitfahrlenker haben schon was.

Aber wenn Du Dir die Arbeit schon beim Schaltauge gemacht hast, warum hast Du vor der Farbdusche nicht auch den überflüssigen Rest weggedremelt? 

Kleines Hintertürchen??


----------



## _stalker_ (11. April 2007)

könnte man als solches ansehen - weil wenn ich schon aerolenker fahre, will ich das ganze evtl. auch mal probweise als 9-speed testen
man muss ja wenigstens sagen können, warum einem sisp mehr taugt


----------



## insanerider (11. April 2007)

..und 9 speed testest du, indem du das schaltauge wieder anbringst oder wie seh ich das...vielleicht kapier ich es auch wg.dem vielen wein nicht
in jedem fall steh ich auf grün....fast schon sexy der hobel!


----------



## _stalker_ (11. April 2007)

da müsste ich dann natürlich ein neues schaltauge anbringen - verbaut ist ja eines...nur dieses habe ich ja bedremelt

ja fast sexy...aber schwarz-neongrüne stelvios sind unterwegs und auch sonst werde ich noch was dran machen


----------



## insanerider (11. April 2007)

...ah....ich verstehe...sehr sexy der hobel...


----------



## dirtsurfer (11. April 2007)

gefällt mir auch, gute farbwahl.


----------



## abbath (11. April 2007)

Rennlenker ist immer noch das Optimum. Flatbar und Zeitfahrbasislenker können einfach nicht überzeugen.


----------



## BQuark (11. April 2007)

_Rennlenker ist immer noch das Optimum._
obwohl die meisten die unteren griffe nie benutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (11. April 2007)

Kannst Du das vieleicht auch begründen?

Wer nicht an den Unterlenker greift (und das sind viele!) kommt mit einem Zeitfahrlenker bestens klar. Den Syntace   gibts übrigens mit verschiedenen Absenkungen.

Am Radon jedenfalls sieht er sehr sexy aus!!!


----------



## mete (11. April 2007)

Mir fehlte die Griffposition an den Bremshebeln, die benutze ich nämlich zu 80%, den Rest Unterlenker, Oberlenker fahre ich so gut wie nie, also passt für mich am Zeitfahrlenker gar kein Griffpostion, wie bei jeder Ergonomiefrage muss auch hier jeder für sich entscheiden .


----------



## möp (12. April 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Mir fehlte die Griffposition an den Bremshebeln, die benutze ich nämlich zu 80%




und die entspricht der position am zeitfahrlenker


----------



## abbath (12. April 2007)

Wenn man den Unterlenker nicht benutzt, hat man sich die Lenkerhöhe falsch eingestellt  
Der Rennlenker bietet einfach die meisten Positionen. Auch finde ich bärsönlich, dass die Bremsgriffhaltung am Rennlenker komfortabler (hängt vermutlich mit einer leichten Restwölbung des Lenkers vor den Griffen zusammen) ist, als das gerade Griffstück am Basislenker. Der (habe ebenfalls den Syntace gehabt) baut zudem sehr weit nach vorne, weshalb man  auch noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren muss um nicht wie mit 'ner Bollerwagen-Deichsel zu lenken.
Zu guter Letzt sieht ein Rennlenker einfach besser aus und die paar Gramm für  den Unterlenker kann man wohl verschmerzen.


----------



## Förster (12. April 2007)

Ich gebe mal dem Möp Recht. Was man nicht braucht, muß man nicht haben.


----------



## mete (12. April 2007)

möp schrieb:


> und die entspricht der position am zeitfahrlenker



Das empfinde ich anders


----------



## kne (14. April 2007)

Hat heute etwas Farbe abgekriegt.


----------



## doppio (15. April 2007)

boah! 

was`n das fürn ding?  das ist ja mal geil!!!! 20 zoll reifen?

 doppio


----------



## kne (15. April 2007)

Ja, steht auch links neben dem Bild. 

Victoria Klapprad 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppio (15. April 2007)

wie breit ist denn der hinterbau? passt da auch ne bmx-nabe rein?

doppio


----------



## enasnI (16. April 2007)




----------



## Dickie76 (17. April 2007)

So, habe nun schon sooo lange hier mitgelesen und werde mich nun auch outen als Singlespeed-infiziert.  

Habe schon letztes Jahr beschlossen, mein altes GT Pantera als SiSp umzubauen und werde euch über dieses Projekt auf dem laufenden halten. Ziel ist es noch diesen Sommer im Sattel zu sitzen...

So sah das Bike bisher aus...






Mittlerweile ist Bike demontiert und sieht so aus:






Wie es weiter geht, lest ihr bald... 

Cheerio
Dickie76


----------



## pilato (17. April 2007)

Wie wir sehen, sehen wir nichts. Iwas hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## BQuark (17. April 2007)

ich erlaube mir den link auf das bild aus dem html-quellcode rauszuholen

http://photos1.blogger.com/photoInclude/blogger/115/3781/1600/Pantera 06.jpg

ein ssp-ist daran noch nicht zu erkennen


----------



## Dickie76 (18. April 2007)

So ein Mist. Nie kriege ich das mit den Bildern vernünftig hin  

Heute siehts schon ein bißchen nach SiSp aus. Habe am Wochenende die Anbauteile runtergflext und den Adaptersatz für die Kassette schon mal draufgesteckt. Jetzt geht es erst weiter, wenn es ne neue Lackierung hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (18. April 2007)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Heute siehts schon ein bißchen nach SiSp aus.



Reicht aber nicht wirklich für 'ne Singlespeed-Galerie.
Ich sehe lieber komplette Räder.


----------



## dirtsurfer (18. April 2007)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Reicht aber nicht wirklich für 'ne Singlespeed-Galerie.
> Ich sehe lieber komplette Räder.



Seh ich auch so, der Thread sollte nicht zum ich baue mein Singlespeed auf Thread mutieren,... gehören irgendwie nur komplette räder rein.


----------



## Dickie76 (18. April 2007)

Dann meld ich mich eben erst wieder, wenns fertig ist  

Grüße
Dickie76


----------



## foenfrisur (19. April 2007)




----------



## abbath (19. April 2007)

Bis aufs Vorderrad:

So gehört das.


----------



## foenfrisur (19. April 2007)

dieses vorderrad hat kultstatus....ist schon ewig alt!
das bleibt bei mir, bis es auseinanderfällt


----------



## BQuark (19. April 2007)

.... bei einer abfahrt


----------



## foenfrisur (19. April 2007)

BQuark schrieb:


> .... bei einer abfahrt




wie gesagt...es hält schon ewig.
ist bestimmt schon weit über zehn jahre alt und viel viel hm rauf und runter....


das hält mindesten nochmal so lang...


----------



## niconj (21. April 2007)

Hier mal mein altes Rad mit neuem Rahmen.  Der Spacerturm kommt noch weg, wenn dieser Laufradsatz abgefahren ist, dann kommt ein richtiger SSP-Satz dran. Bei den Bremsen überleg ich noch. Ich werde wahrscheinlich die Avid BB7 irgendwann verbauen aber das erst in ferner Zukunft. 

Ich habe es heute erst zusammengebaut und so wie es da steht hat es 11,8 kg. Montag wird die erste Kurierschicht damit gefahren. *freu*


----------



## pilato (21. April 2007)

Ich würd die roten Parts durch schwarze ersetzen. Ansonsten top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kne (22. April 2007)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> wie gesagt...es hält schon ewig.
> ist bestimmt schon weit über zehn jahre alt und viel viel hm rauf und runter....
> 
> 
> das hält mindesten nochmal so lang...



Aber warum tut man sich zu Zeiten von Halflink-Ketten noch solche hässlichen Kettenspanner an?


----------



## mete (22. April 2007)

kne schrieb:


> Aber warum tut man sich zu Zeiten von Halflink-Ketten noch solche hässlichen Kettenspanner an?



Mir erschließt sich zwischen diesen beiden Sachen leider kein Zusammenhang


----------



## _stalker_ (22. April 2007)

Aufgrund regen Interesses an meinem grünen Rad denke ich, dass ihr mich für ein Updatefoto nicht steinigen werdet




Vorbau mit 120mm -17° ist bestellt, Miche Team Kurbel mit schwarzem Gebhardt Blatt kommt auch bald noch


----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2007)

Wow, sehr schick!
Jetzt bräuchte nur noch der Sattel einen grünen Rennstreifen.


----------



## pilato (22. April 2007)

Mit nem grünen Sattel wäre es echt perfekt. Aber so auch schon sehr sehr geiles Rad.


----------



## Dickie76 (23. April 2007)

@ Stalker:

Wie wärs denn, wenn du nur die Sattelstreben in grün anmalst? Würde m.E. noch besser passen als ein ganz grüner Sattel, zumal man da oft Probleme hat, dass die genaue Farbe kaum zu finden ist. Wenn du selber zur Farbe greifst oder pulverbeschichten lässt, solltest du den genauen Farbton ja treffen. Ansonsten 

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch: Ist das ne RAL-Farbe? Wenn ja, verrätst du mir den Code?

Cheers
Dickie76


----------



## _stalker_ (23. April 2007)

Ich habe mit Folie am Sattel rumexperimentiert und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass mir da Farbe nicht gefällt bzw. zu überladen aussieht.

Der Farbton bleibt mein Geheimnis
Soviel wird verraten: Multona ist der Hersteller und es gibt die Farbe wahrscheinlich in jedem Toom Baumarkt


----------



## foenfrisur (23. April 2007)

apfelringgrün etwa??


----------



## _booze_ (23. April 2007)

nutzgrün oder so was? sieht so stark nach wartburg aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muskator (23. April 2007)

.


----------



## muskator (23. April 2007)

delete


----------



## muskator (23. April 2007)

apropos grün:

es war noch etwas farbe übrig für lenker + sattelstange







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/361960/cat/17211


----------



## gbm31 (23. April 2007)

irgendwie n geiler laubfrosch...


hauptsache, du musst nie mehr die sattelhöhe ändern.


----------



## kne (23. April 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich zwischen diesen beiden Sachen leider kein Zusammenhang



Mit halben Kettengliedern kriegt man die Kette eigentlich auch mit vertikalen Ausfallenden straff genug, dass ein zusätzlicher Kettenspanner überflüssig wäre.


----------



## mete (23. April 2007)

kne schrieb:


> Mit halben Kettengliedern kriegt man die Kette eigentlich auch mit vertikalen Ausfallenden straff genug, dass ein zusätzlicher Kettenspanner überflüssig wäre.



Nö, geht leider nicht, denn bei kleinen Kettenblatt/Ritzelkombinationen hängt die Kette schon ziemlich durch, wenn sie nur schon ein viertel Glied zu lang ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muskator (23. April 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> irgendwie n geiler laubfrosch...
> 
> 
> hauptsache, du musst nie mehr die sattelhöhe ändern.





ja stimmt, wachsen darf ich wohl nicht mehr


----------



## bikegeissel (24. April 2007)

muskator schrieb:


> ja stimmt, wachsen darf ich wohl nicht mehr



Sehr geil... Bringst Du den am Donnerstag mal mit?
Das will ich live sehen


----------



## muskator (24. April 2007)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> Sehr geil... Bringst Du den am Donnerstag mal mit?
> Das will ich live sehen



ich werd mal versuchen pünktlich am neuen treffpunkt zu erscheinen.

gruss dirk


----------



## bikegeissel (24. April 2007)

muskator schrieb:


> ich werd mal versuchen pünktlich am neuen treffpunkt zu erscheinen.
> 
> gruss dirk



Ich werde für die Fotosession Carotta auch nochmal putzen 
Die Farbkombination Froschgrün mit leuchtend Hellrot ist einfach zu krass


----------



## sporty (24. April 2007)

muskator, ich hoffe mal das Du am Sonntag bei der CTF in Essen auch mit dem Singlespeeder dabei bist, oder ?


----------



## Floon (27. April 2007)

Nun auch mal meins....

Ist nichts besonderes, da es nur mein Stadt- bzw Unirad ist.


----------



## trapperjohn (27. April 2007)

Mach die Bremse mal nach vorne ...


----------



## Floon (27. April 2007)

...ist sie mittlerweile


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (28. April 2007)

HiHo,

ich wollt euch mal meinen Wald und Wiesen Traktor zeigen:







nichts Besonderes, aber ich fahr einfach gern damit rum.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## _stalker_ (29. April 2007)

finde ich irgendwie ziemlich geil.
ein schickerer sattel würde es sehr aufwerten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pj10 (29. April 2007)

Wichtolosaurus schrieb:


> HiHo,
> 
> ich wollt euch mal meinen Wald und Wiesen Traktor zeigen:
> 
> ...



wie realisierst du die kettenspannung?!


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (29. April 2007)

Servus,

hab zufällig genau ne übersetzung und die richtige Kette gefunden, dass ich den Spanner weglassen kann.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich bald wieder mit Spanner fahren werde, weil sich die Kette doch recht schnell längt.

Und ja, der Sattel ist nich der schönste, aber er passt einfach. Deshalb wird der wohl bleiben

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## kne (29. April 2007)

Wie wär's mit Halflink?


----------



## BQuark (29. April 2007)

kne schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Halflink?


wird die kette mit dem halflink nicht länger?


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (30. April 2007)

Tag,



kne schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Halflink?



muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich über nen Haflink noch gar nicht nachgedacht hab. Ist eigentlich ne gute Idee, allerdings steht zur Zeit die Frage im Raum, ob der Rahmen überhaupt noch lange fährt und nicht gegen was Neues ausgetauscht wird...

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Bikefritzel (30. April 2007)

BQuark schrieb:


> wird die kette mit dem halflink nicht länger?


selten so gelacht danke nochmal


----------



## Pilatus (30. April 2007)

Leider hab ich einen Riss im Unterrohr entdeckt...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (1. Mai 2007)

ist das pink die originalfarbe?


----------



## Pilatus (1. Mai 2007)

Ja, ist original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (1. Mai 2007)

Der Vorbau geht (an diesem Rad) überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (1. Mai 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ja, ist original.



wie geil %)


----------



## Opa Kruse (2. Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen

da der rahmen n tick zu klein ist musste noch n etwas längerer vorbau her (135 mm). in silber sieht er auch noch besser aus. ich hatte erst mit hg-ritzeln experimentiert, bei starkem antritt ging trotz perfekter kettenlinie ab und zu die kette runter. das war mir nix. mit dx-ritzel und guter bahnkette gibts keine probleme mehr.

so wirds nun wohl bleiben:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/349777/cat/500/ppuser/61973

gruß opa


----------



## _stalker_ (6. Mai 2007)

Kurbel ist 5mm zu lang und das Vorderrad weiterhin nur geliehen


----------



## MarkB. (8. Mai 2007)

...mein Stadtratt, hier Bilder solange es noch schön is...


----------



## MadCyborg (8. Mai 2007)

MarkB. schrieb:


> ...schön...


!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (8. Mai 2007)

MarkB. schrieb:


> ...mein Stadtratt, hier Bilder solange es noch schön is...



Also das is ja mal der Hammer das Bike, pass gut drauf auf wenns dein Stadtrad ist, gibt bestimmt viele Leute die es auch schick finden 

Hat die Farbe einen Namen?


----------



## SingleLight (9. Mai 2007)

Schönes Rad mit einer noch schöneren Farbe

Gruß
Chris


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Mai 2007)

Hi

sehr schöne räder hier  
hat eigentlich schon mal jemand ein fully als SSP aufgebaut? (hab in der galerie nix gefunden?!). 
ich frage , da ich noch nen CC-rahmen mit 100mm FW rumliegen habe und als stadtrad (SSP) aufbauen will?!
gibts auser ausreichender kettenlänge was zu beachten


----------



## Bikefritzel (9. Mai 2007)

jo gibts schon such mal hier im forum gabs erst letztens nen fred dazu.

obs sinn macht ist ansichtssache...ich persönlich find die idee nict schlecht aber veiel meinen hier ja ein ssp muss os einfach wie möglich gehalten sein (stichwort starrgabel) und drum sieht mans selten

um nen kettenspanner wirst aber wohl kaum rumkommen

uli


----------



## dirtsurfer (9. Mai 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Kurbel ist 5mm zu lang und das Vorderrad weiterhin nur geliehen



gefällt mir, wenn du dir noch ne bremse ausleihst wirds sogar brauchbar


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Mai 2007)

bitte keine bremsendiskussion. 
falls du am fixie einen notanker brauchst ok - ich komme mit angepasster fahrweise bei meinen streckenprofilen gut ohne klar.


----------



## Radlerin (10. Mai 2007)

MarkB. schrieb:


> ...mein Stadtratt, hier Bilder solange es noch schön is...



Schaut super aus! Und abgefahrenes Kettenblatt. Ist das ein Eigenbau?


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Mai 2007)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> jo gibts schon such mal hier im forum gabs erst letztens nen fred dazu.
> 
> obs sinn macht ist ansichtssache...ich persönlich find die idee nict schlecht aber veiel meinen hier ja ein ssp muss os einfach wie möglich gehalten sein (stichwort starrgabel) und drum sieht mans selten
> 
> ...



der rahmen liegt halt noch rum   rein aus optichen gründen ist natürlich starr und schlicht vorzuziehen


----------



## niconj (12. Mai 2007)

So. Hier mal mein vorerst fertiges Surly. Ne XTR Kurbel schwebt mir noch vor. und nen silberner Lenker.


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Mai 2007)

niconj schrieb:


> So. Hier mal mein vorerst fertiges Surly. Ne XTR Kurbel schwebt mir noch vor. und nen silberner Lenker.



ohne die roten part´s wärs ne 10+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (12. Mai 2007)

geile kiste
das mit den farbakzenten sehe ich aber ähnlich
entweder ganz weg, oder noch mehr setzen (pedale und schnellspanner oder so)


----------



## Förster (12. Mai 2007)

Schmuckes Surly, würde die Bremssättel rot machen und auf die XTR-Kurbel aus optischenGründen verzichten, weil dieses grau nicht zum finish deines Bikes passt(so, ich hoffe ich habe genug geprahlt). 



Wirklich schick. Lass das ja nicht mal irgendwo stehen!


----------



## singlestoph (12. Mai 2007)

mehr bilder http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600208017110/


----------



## BQuark (13. Mai 2007)

was für eine übersetzung hast du?


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Mai 2007)

eine, bei der man auf jeden fall böse reissen muss beim kontern
52:15 oder so?


----------



## singlestoph (13. Mai 2007)

das ist ein bahnrad das fährt nur flach 53:16

das rad hab ich mir zum geburtstag geschenkt

die laufräder passen sowieso nicht wirklich zum rad sind zu neu (die felgen erst nicht)

ich such mir noch eine passende hinterradnabe dann bau ich ein 17 oder 18er dran

17er oder 18er gibts (gabs ) aber nie in campa und die billigen esjot blechdinger find ich nicht sooooo toll


----------



## bähr83 (14. Mai 2007)

Mein neues Stadtrad


----------



## pilato (14. Mai 2007)

Sehr cooler *Single*speeder....  solltest du nochmal überarbeiten...


----------



## bähr83 (14. Mai 2007)

Was spricht dagegen? Wenn ich wieder Geld und Lust hab kann ich einen Kit kaufen, weiß aber noch nicht.Wenns auch so funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (14. Mai 2007)

Die Kette kannst du aber noch ein gutes Stück kürzen ...


----------



## niconj (15. Mai 2007)

Förster schrieb:


> ... auf die XTR-Kurbel aus optischenGründen verzichten, weil dieses grau nicht zum finish deines Bikes passt



Nein nein... natürlich nicht die neuen XTR. Mir schwebt da eine alte 4-Kant Silberne XTR vor.  

Bevor ich noch mehr rote Parts dranbau, dann doch lieber alles in Schwarz und Silber gehalten. Ist auch einfacher und nicht so auffällig.


----------



## gbm31 (15. Mai 2007)

pilato schrieb:


> Sehr cooler *Single*speeder....  solltest du nochmal überarbeiten...



vieleicht macht der herr mal die augen auf und sieht, daß das schaltwerk als spanner mit dem zug auf eine position geklemmt wurde und keine schalthebel dran sind...


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (15. Mai 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> vieleicht macht der herr mal die augen auf und sieht, daß das schaltwerk als spanner mit dem zug auf eine position geklemmt wurde und keine schalthebel dran sind...



Ist aber trotzdem mindestens ein "double"-speeder.... Kette aufs zweite Kettenblatt gedrückt und schon ist ne andere Übersetzung drin.

Aber solangs ihm gefällt, ist ja völlig egal..

Herzlichst.


----------



## Verhüterli (15. Mai 2007)

Endlich Fertig ! Und so siehts aus !
Das Foto ist besser!


----------



## fahrbereit (15. Mai 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Leider hab ich einen Riss im Unterrohr entdeckt...



ich hasse dieses rad 


aber die farbe unterwirft sich keiner beschreibung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pilato (15. Mai 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> vieleicht macht der herr mal die augen auf und sieht, daß das schaltwerk als spanner mit dem zug auf eine position geklemmt wurde und keine schalthebel dran sind...



Das habe ich sehrwohl gesehen! Nur dann brauch er es nicht in die Singelspeed-Galerie zu stellen. Aber ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## gbm31 (15. Mai 2007)

pilato schrieb:


> Das habe ich sehrwohl gesehen! Nur dann brauch er es nicht in die Singelspeed-Galerie zu stellen. Aber ist nur meine Meinung



gibts diesbezüglich wieder neue regeln?

oberrohrwinkel, reifenbreite, farbe?





@ verhüterli:

heftige übersetzung 
heftiger spacerturm
heftig lange gabel für den rahmen

aber top farbe


----------



## BQuark (15. Mai 2007)

@ verhüterli:
sehr feine teile, aber eine unmögliche übersetzung und die lenkerposition


----------



## Verhüterli (15. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Blumen! 
Ich glaub das mit der Lenkerposition täüscht etwas - perspektive
und bei 2meter Körpergröße kommt die Gabel mit dem Spacerturm bis jetzt ganz gut.Was die übersetzung angeht 48:16 ist für das Gelände zu lang habt ihr recht aber für den 26" RR wechsel LRS ist das dann völlig o.k.


----------



## pilato (16. Mai 2007)

pilato schrieb:


> Singe*l*speed-Galerie


ui hab jetzt erst den peinlichen fehler bemerkt^^


----------



## trapperjohn (16. Mai 2007)

Verhüterli schrieb:


> 2meter Körpergröße kommt die Gabel mit dem Spacerturm bis jetzt ganz gut.



Es geht nicht um die Körpergröße - sondern darum, dass die Gabel für den Rahmen zu lang ist und die Geometrie ziemlich seltsam wirkt ...


----------



## Verhüterli (16. Mai 2007)

Leider lässt sich das jetzt nicht mehr ändern.Die Einbauhöhe entspricht einer Federgabel mit 80mm, also dachte ich das ist O.K. hätte auch nicht gewusst wie ich vorher die passende Einbauhöhe hätte rausbekommen sollen (wer weiss es?).Da es das erste Fahrrad ist was ich in Eigenregie zusammengestellt habe(fing damit an das der Rahmen so gut wie geschenkt war,trotzdem neu)und ich mein Wissen über was, wo, wie ziemlich erweitern musste war es mir einfach nicht bewusst. Das nächste mal vielleicht. Ich bin schon mal sehr froh darüber das es gelungen ist ein Paar RRkurbeln mit einem MTB zu vereinen und es halbwegs fahrbar ist. P.S. Hatte die wahnsinnige Idee ein Fahrrad aufzubauen welches sich im 7kg. bereich bewegt, unterdessen ist mir klar geworden das diese Idee nicht meinem finanziellen Budget noch der Vorliebe und Zustimmung meiner Frau entspricht.


----------



## Splatter666 (16. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Hab jetzt endlich mein Marin Pine Mountain feddich bekommen, dass ich schon auf Seite 73 dieses wunderbaren Freds in "Rohfassung" präsentiert hab.

Hier nochmal ein Bild zur Erinnerung:



Und hier der aktuelle Stand:



Und bitte nicht wieder solche Kommentare wie "Räum mal auf"  
Das is mein Bastelkeller, der muss so aussehen!

Leider hab ich nur meine Handy-Cam zum Fotografieren zur Hand gehabt, bessere Bilder werden nachgereicht, dann passt auch der Hintergrund  

Hier die Konfiguration:

Rahmen: Marin Pine Mountain
Gabel: Tange Struts
Headset: auf Foto Deore XT - Race Face in blau ist aber mittlerweile schon montiert
Vorbau: Control Tech, 150mm, 10°
Lenker: noch Tioga, bald Control Tech in blau
Bremshebel: Diacompe Versa, blau/schwarz
Bremsen: Diacompe 987 in blau
Sattel: Flite
Sattelstütze: Shannon
Kurbel: Olle XT, leider nur 170mm, mit Amazing Toys Rockring in blau
Pedale: auf Foto DX, SPD 520 sind aber schon montiert
Kette: Sachs Sedis - uralt, aber gut!
Kettenspanner: Point, nach oben spannend (und er funktioniert DOCH  )
HR: Mavic SUP 121 CD, Hügi Compact in schwarz, Ritchey Z-Max
VR: Mavic SUP 121 CD, Machine Tech in blau, Ritchey Z-Max

Das ganze mehr oder weniger fachmännisch in weiß/schwarz lackiert und mit Aufklebern meines derzeitigen Arbeitgebers verziert  

Dann legt mal los, ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen  

Ciao, Splat


----------



## gbm31 (16. Mai 2007)

gefällt mich!

der vorbau ist ziemlich klassisch, sprich lang...


----------



## Verhüterli (16. Mai 2007)

@Splatter666

hübsch hübsch       vor allem die Bremsen
das einzige was ich nicht erkenne wie das Hinterrad eingespannt ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (16. Mai 2007)

Moin!

@gbm31: Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen einem 135mm/0° ControlTech und diesem. Da die Sitzposition für mich Rückengodek aber so komfortabler is, musste der Knochen dran. Der Vorbau ohne Steigung sah aber besser aus  

@Verhüterli (was verhütest du denn  ):
Das HR ist mit ner simplen Mounty-Special Klemmachse eingespannt und die Kette mit nem Standard Point-Spanner nach oben gespannt. Ich denke, mit nem Halflink könnte ich auf den Spanner verzichten...
Die Bremsen sind noch Erstbesitz, die hab ich Mitte der 90er bei Karstadt für 20,- DM abstauben können. Leider ohne die Hebel, die sind vom großen E.

Was ich in der Auflistung vergessen habe, ist der blaue Dengler-Booster am HR. Das war damals (94 oder so) das erste eloxierte Teil, was ich mir geleistet habe   Wenn jemand noch ein passendes Gegenstück zu diesem hat, bitte melden!!!

Ciao, Splat

PS: Wenn es am WE mal ausnahmsweise wieder schönes Wetter geben sollte, gibts bessere Bilder. Dann sind hoffentlich auch die Hügi-Zahnscheiben für meinen Freilauf da, der rutscht momentan leider immer durch


----------



## Imre (19. Mai 2007)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was fertig:












Es ist ein 99er Kona Explosif, mit white Eno hubs fixed. Der lenker ist ein On-One Midge mit den Diacompe V-brake Bremshebeln. Fährt sich absolut traumhaft!

Gruß
David


----------



## grumbledook (19. Mai 2007)

So, und hier kommt mal ein waschechtes Bahnvelo daher


----------



## pilato (19. Mai 2007)

Sehr sehr pornöses Gerät!!! Welche Felgen sind das denn? Und wo und für wie viel gibt es den Rahmen zu erwerben?


----------



## grumbledook (19. Mai 2007)

pilato schrieb:


> Sehr sehr pornöses Gerät!!! Welche Felgen sind das denn? Und wo und für wie viel gibt es den Rahmen zu erwerben?



Mavic Ellipse (ohne Label). Den Rahmen hab ich von Eric bauen lassen. War Nummer 160. Preis must Du mit ihm aushandeln. Oder sag ihm einfach, wieviel Du ausgeben willst und er guckt mal, was er dafür bauen kann. Er ist aber ganz patenter, wenn auch etwas schräger Kerl. Also nur ernstgemeinte Anfragen schicken!


----------



## BQuark (19. Mai 2007)

liegt der preis zumindest in dreistelligem bereich?


----------



## Knacki1 (20. Mai 2007)

Sehr, sehr schönes Rad. Vorallem der Rahmen.

Kette etwas mehr spannen und, was du ja auch machen willst, den Schaft kürzen.


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (20. Mai 2007)

grumbledook schrieb:


>



Beim dem Rad kann man nur eins machen: *Kasanova-Pfiff*   

schönen Gruß

Mathias


----------



## pilato (20. Mai 2007)

Ist zwar unhöflich von mir, aber verrat uns doch einfach mal wie viel deiner gekostet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some1 (21. Mai 2007)

my pretty hate machine...











some1


darf ja hier schließlich nicht fehlen...


----------



## Förster (21. Mai 2007)

Geiles Teil some1. Isses Lack oder Pulver? Wenns Pulver is, dann lass mal hören wo Du das hast machen lassen und wie der Preis ist. Is sicher ein Alu-Rahmen oder?


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Mai 2007)

die hell abgesetzten banderolen (ist das geklebt?) gefallen mir nicht so -
den rahmen fände ich einfarbig geiler. ansonsten sehr sehr schönes fixie (und auf das vr bin ich ja sowieso neidisch )


----------



## some1 (21. Mai 2007)

Die Banderolen sind selbstverständlich nicht geklebt. 






some1


----------



## BQuark (21. Mai 2007)

sehr schönes rad, aber zeig, wie die lackierung nach drei monaten aussieht.


----------



## some1 (21. Mai 2007)

die Lackierung IST schon drei Monate alt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (21. Mai 2007)

hab meins jetzt 2.5 Jahre gefahren, auch mit der dose lackiert, und ist bis auf 2-3 schrammen noch tiptop...

@some1, mir würds einfarbig auch besser gefallen, gute farbwahl!

aber leider hab ichs seit letztem freitag nicht mehr, ist mir vor der alten kaserne in zürich weggekommen, wers mir in unversehrtem Zustand zurückbringt kriegt CHF 200.-


----------



## _booze_ (21. Mai 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> (und auf das vr bin ich ja sowieso neidisch )


die diskussion um sinn und ästhetik von plastikrädern hatten wir doch schon mal


----------



## Splatter666 (24. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Soo, da bin ich wieder! Hab jetzt mein Marin SSP nochmal im Freien aufgenommen - ohne störende Kartons, Drucker und Tische  

Jetzt (fast) komplett mit RF Steuersatz und vernünftigen Pedalen (leider nicht Retro), allerdings noch ohne den blauen ControlTech-Lenker - dafür aber mit Smoby Spielhaus  .

Meinungen abgeben, bitte  

Vorschau (ich hoffe, nicht zu groß  ):





Galerie:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8393

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (24. Mai 2007)

nAbend,

gefällt  

Was fährst du damit so? Schaut nach ner relativ großen Übersetzung fürn ein MTB aus. Vielleicht täusch ich mich auch. 

Mathias


----------



## Splatter666 (24. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Die Übersetzung is 40:15. Muss gestehen, dass ich die Kiste noch nicht wirklich richtig gefahren bin. Nur zur Eisdiele  
Find die Übersetzung is fürn Trail recht knackig, bin aber momentan sehr ausm Training...  
Wenn die Kurbel dann nicht auch nur ne 170er wär, wär es bestimmt angenehmer zu fahren

Ciao, Splat


----------



## tias (24. Mai 2007)

@ Splatter666

ein sehr schönes bike, hast du da!

2 fragen hätte ich noch zu dem bike

1. was für kurbeln sind das
2. was für ein kettenspanner ( sieht aus wie ein point
aber der spannt ja nicht nach oben oder gibt es da ein trick 


danke und gruß tias


----------



## _booze_ (25. Mai 2007)

tias schrieb:


> 2. was für ein kettenspanner ( sieht aus wie ein point
> aber der spannt ja nicht nach oben oder gibt es da ein trick
> 
> 
> danke und gruß tias


die "cnc-version" vom normalen point spanner...trick? schau dir das ding mal genau an vielleicht fällt dir dann auf warum der normal nach unten SPANNT und was man machen muss damit er nach oben SPANNT ...ne ich geb zu das ich bei meinem auch sehr lange überlgen musste wie denn nun eigentlich, finde aber das es keinen großen unterschied ausmacht (und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit umschlingung größer usw.)...


----------



## Splatter666 (25. Mai 2007)

Moin!

@Tias:
1. stinknormale XT-Kurbeln aus der schwarzen Serie in 170mm Länge (frag mich jetzt nicht nach der genauen Bezeichnung, aber müssten so von 91 sein) mit Kooka Rockring. Gabs die eigentlich auch länger, hab noch nie eine in 175 oder 180 gesehen... 
2. Point! Wenn du den nach unten spannend einbaust, baut die Feder nicht so viel Kraft auf und die Kette schlabbert mehr. Einfach im angebauten Zustand (ohne das Kettenführungsrädchen) hintenrum nach vorne drehen, dann spannt er nach oben. Das mit der Umschlingung halte ich für überbewertet, aber er funktioniert sorum gut! Eigentlich ist er nicht für diese Art spannen gedacht, denn die Feder im Inneren wird durch diese Art des Spannens praktisch auseinander gebogen, anstatt zusammen gedreht - ich hoffe, ich konnte das einigermaßen beschreiben  

Ciao, Splat


----------



## dkc-live (25. Mai 2007)

kann man 1 woche ohne kettenspanner fahren oder springt mir dann die kette nur runter?


----------



## tias (25. Mai 2007)

danke, diese version von dem point spanner kannte ich gar nicht.







[/url][/IMG]

auf dem bild sieht man ja das es funktionieren  kann  


ich habe die "alte" bzw "einfache" version von dem point spanner
da sieht die feder anders aus. schade da muss ich mir wohl
doch ein neuen kaufen. oder gibt es auch für die "einfache" version eine 
möglichkeit.


danke und gruß tias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (25. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Ich habe auch die "alte, einfache" Version. Funktioniert so, wie beschrieben, wobei ich denke, dass es bei der "neuen" Variante des Spanners noch besser funktioniert, da die Feder mehr Platz hat, sich "auszudehnen" beim Spannen nach oben...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## tias (25. Mai 2007)

hi Splat,

irgenwie tue ich mich gerade bissel schwer dein beschreibung
auf die "alte, einfache" Version zuübertragen. da ist doch so eine
feder wie im schaltwerk drin??? hm ?? naja ich werde mir das am
wochenende mal genauer anschaun. 
ich finde sieht echt besser aus wenn der nach oben spannt.

falls du eine kamera bei der hand hast kannst du ja mal ein
bild von deiner lösung machen  


falls ich nicht hinbekomme nerve ich weiter  

gruß und ein schönes langes wochenende

tias


----------



## mete (25. Mai 2007)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Tias:
> 1. stinknormale XT-Kurbeln aus der schwarzen Serie in 170mm Länge (frag mich jetzt nicht nach der genauen Bezeichnung, aber müssten so von 91 sein) mit Kooka Rockring. Gabs die eigentlich auch länger, hab noch nie eine in 175 oder 180 gesehen...



Ja gibt es auch in 175, wenn die Teile neu(wertig) sind, kann man dafür die Anzahlung für ein Eigenheim bekommen, naja, nicht ganz, sind aber schon recht gefragt und werden gegenüber der silbernen Version zu horrenden Preisen bei den Classicern gehandelt...


----------



## mete (25. Mai 2007)

tias schrieb:


> hi Splat,
> 
> irgenwie tue ich mich gerade bissel schwer dein beschreibung
> auf die "alte, einfache" Version zuübertragen. da ist doch so eine
> ...



Ist ganz einfach, das Röllchen samt Sechskant demontieren, den Spanner am Schaltauge festmachen, einmal um 360° im Uhrzeigersinn drehen, Röllchen wieder rein, einstellen, fertig.


----------



## Splatter666 (25. Mai 2007)

Moin!

@Tias:

Hab hier mal ein Bild, wo der Kettenspanner recht deutlich zu sehen ist. Wie mete schon geschrieben hat, einfach das Röllchen samt der Achse, auf der es sitzt demontieren, dann mit dem Uhrzeigersinn so weit drehen, dass der Spanner unter der Kettenstrebe sitzt. Der Spanner sollte dabei allerdings noch nicht im Schaltauge festgezogen sein, sonst blockiert die Feder. Diese drückt dann nicht mehr gegen die Nase unten am Schaltauge, sondern knapp um 180° gedreht, sieht man auf dem Bild ganz gut. Ich musste bei den Afterburner Kettenstreben am Marin den Spanner sehr locker am Schaltauge anschrauben, da er sonst nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbeigepasst hätte...
In der Endposition muss er natürlich wieder festgeschraubt werden


----------



## tias (25. Mai 2007)

hi,

danke euch, werde es am we gleich mal probieren.
denke das es nun klick gemacht hat  

gruß tias


----------



## kne (26. Mai 2007)

Heute fertig geworden.


----------



## Förster (26. Mai 2007)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Tias:
> 
> ...



Respekt, wie Du den Point-Spanner so dran bekommen hast. Habe es heute auch versucht, abgesehen davon, dass er kaum oder besser gesagt gar nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbei ging, er spannt immer nur nach unten. Wenn ich ihn weiterdrücken würde(also in Uhrzeigerrichtung), dann verbiegt sich der Zapfen, der auf die Nase vom Schaltauge drückt. Und die grosse Feder lässt es auch nicht zu, dass man in Uhrzeigerrichtung weiter dreht.


----------



## _booze_ (26. Mai 2007)

bei der cnc version scheint auch die federkonstruktion anders zu sein...wenn ich das beim normalen machen würde würde die feder sich verbiegen...ich hatte damals die platte in der das loch für die feder und der lange und der kurze stift sind so gedreht das man es anders rum machen kann...quasi das der lange stift nicht mehr den arm abstützt sondern den spanner am schaltauge hält...war mir dann aber vom platz her zu knapp bemessen weil mein ritzel ziemlich weit außen sitzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Förster (26. Mai 2007)

Da sehen die Drecksdinger so gleich aus, doch gibts tatsächlich Unterschiede. Ich habe mir jetz Halflink besorgt und glaube, selbst am normalen Rahmen ohne horizontalen Ausfallenden gut klar zu kommen. Zumindest zeigt das mein Test am Rennrad schon. Dann spar ich mir den Mist. In diesem Sinne


----------



## Bikefritzel (27. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> kann man 1 woche ohne kettenspanner fahren oder springt mir dann die kette nur runter?



wenns auf starße bergab geht müssts scho klappen

(sorry für spam aber des musst sein)


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (27. Mai 2007)

Wenn's mal etwas schneller gehen soll


----------



## Bener (27. Mai 2007)

Schneller! Schöner! Und da obern anner Küste muß man sich auch nicht von blöden Bergen ausbremsen lassen!


----------



## UralterNorweger (28. Mai 2007)

Dean/Ionic JR SS




On-One Inbred SS 29er

Martin


----------



## dirtsurfer (28. Mai 2007)

2* Wow, aber was machst du mit zwei so ähnlichen rädern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (29. Mai 2007)

@ norweger - wunderschön!!!


----------



## Opa Kruse (29. Mai 2007)

@ <-[B-KiNg]->

schickes rad haste da.

was isn das für ne riesige übersetzung: 52:13?
gibt zwar keine berge in rostock, aber doch öfter wind, und der kommt bekanntlicherweise immer von vorn.

ich fahr 42:14 und find das manchmal schon ein wenig zu lang, wenns pustet.

gruß opa


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (29. Mai 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @ <-[B-KiNg]->
> 
> schickes rad haste da.
> 
> ...




...ahh, knapp daneben. Is 50:16. Berge gibt es nicht, aber flach wie ein Brett ist HRO auch nicht gerade (Warnowtal+Kühlung). Aber viell bin ich auch nur ein Weichpiddi, muhaha  

Grüße vonner Waterkant


----------



## UralterNorweger (29. Mai 2007)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> 2* Wow, aber was machst du mit zwei so ähnlichen rädern?




Ähnliche Räder? Ein 26"-er und ein 29"-er? Das sind doch vollkommen inkommensurable Welten ...


(die sich höchstens ab und zu auf unnatürliche Art und Weise in einem 69'er vereinen)


Martin


----------



## Radlerin (29. Mai 2007)

Nicht vergleichbar sind die beiden Räder doch so oder so nicht, schließlich ist eins weiß und das andere dunkel...  

Ich als Frau bräuchte mich ja nie rechtfertigen, ich brauche natürlich immer ein Rad passend zum Nagellack, zur Handtasche, zu sonst irgendwas...


----------



## martn (30. Mai 2007)

wow, das ionic taugt mir gut! bis auf die gabel, da muss was stählernes rein!


----------



## dkc-live (30. Mai 2007)

Mein erster Singlespeeder und ich finde er geht ab wie Sau!






Der Rahmen ist 14 Jahre alt! Mein erstes bike! Wurde mir (besser: meinem Vater) damals als Kinderfahrrad verkauft (war 7 ^^).


----------



## BQuark (30. Mai 2007)

schön. ich würde kojak oder super moto reifen montieren


----------



## trapperjohn (30. Mai 2007)

Mein neues Super Duper Urban Retro Cross Fixie


----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2007)

BQuark schrieb:


> schön. ich würde kojak oder super moto reifen montieren



ich benutze es zur zeit noch als mountainbike. dann kommen supreme drauf. wenn mein neues kommt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa Kruse (31. Mai 2007)

@  trapperjohn

sehr schönes rad!!

welche übersetzung fährst du damit?


gruß opa


----------



## trapperjohn (31. Mai 2007)

Da ist derzeit 42/16 gekettet, aber der Praxistest steht noch aus.


----------



## BQuark (31. Mai 2007)

ich hatte den gleichen "enik makalu" bey ebay ersteigert. 21 jahre alt, aber neu.
die lackierung ist bei meinem leider einbisschen wegen des alters zu trocken geworden und platzt daher stellenweise ab.


----------



## trapperjohn (31. Mai 2007)

Aus Neugierde: Welcher Verkäufer denn? Evtl. der gleiche? Was hast du bezahlt? ;-)


----------



## BQuark (31. Mai 2007)

es sind schon 10 monate her und die auktion ist nicht mehr abgespeichert.
der typ hatte mehrere verkauft.
der preis war 128 euro aber inkl. campagnolo innenlager und steuersatz.
meiner hat nicht aber so schicke farbe.
http://www.zwanzigminuten.de/images/ENIK1.JPG
http://www.zwanzigminuten.de/images/ENIK2.JPG
http://www.zwanzigminuten.de/images/enik.jpg
und darauf habe ich ein reise-rad aufgebaut.

meiner rahmen hat ein interessantes hinterbaumaß - 132.5 mm. also, sowohl MTB- als auch RR-naben compatibel.


----------



## trapperjohn (1. Juni 2007)

Hui, krasser Autoscooter-Lack! Aber schön geworden! 

Evtl. noch die orangenen V-Brakes gegen schwarze Mini-Vs austauschen.


----------



## kingmoe (1. Juni 2007)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Aus Neugierde: Welcher Verkäufer denn? Evtl. der gleiche? Was hast du bezahlt? ;-)



Das Enik war einige Male bei "USA880" zu haben. Alte Stadler-Bestände fanden da den Weg in einige Foren-Haushalte


----------



## trapperjohn (1. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mich schon gewundert, wieso so viele von den Teilen *neu* auftauchten  Meins ist auch bis auf einige Lagerspuren NOS und hat mich unter 60 Eur gekostet. Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## dirtsurfer (2. Juni 2007)

UralterNorweger schrieb:


> Ähnliche Räder? Ein 26"-er und ein 29"-er? Das sind doch vollkommen inkommensurable Welten ...
> 
> 
> (die sich höchstens ab und zu auf unnatürliche Art und Weise in einem 69'er vereinen)
> ...



ui, gar nicht realisiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (3. Juni 2007)

echt titan oder titan-finish?


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Juni 2007)

derHerrSchmidt schrieb:


> ...aber bis jetzt bin ich ganz zufrieden



ich auch. hast du fein gemacht 

ein stahlrahmen samt starrgabel und dicken slicks schwebt mir momentan auch als nächstes projekt vor.


----------



## roesli (3. Juni 2007)

derHerrSchmidt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dies ist mein erster Versuch in der Ssp-Abteilung. Bin noch nicht ganz fertig, aber bis jetzt bin ich ganz zufrieden
> [/IMG]



Sieht lecker aus. Nur die Sattelstellung würd ich nochmals überdenken, und ob es den Canti-Kabelhänger unter dem Vorbau auch wirklich noch braucht


----------



## bofh (3. Juni 2007)

Sehr schön. ICH würde versuchen, den Kettenspanner nach oben spannen zu lassen.

E.


----------



## erkan1984 (3. Juni 2007)

sieht sehr schön aus, vielleicht noch eine schwarze Sattelstütze, damit sie zum Vorbau/Gabel passt


----------



## MadCyborg (3. Juni 2007)

ich hab den spanner auch, allerdings nicht verbaut. ich wÃ¼rde erstmal die kette soweit kÃ¼rzen wie es geht, und es dann nochmal probieren.
macht das teil eigentlich irgendwelche gerÃ¤usche?
â¬\achso: ansonsten schauts nett aus, lediglich -wie schon angesprochen- die sattelstÃ¼tze passt nicht so ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (3. Juni 2007)

derHerrSchmidt schrieb:


> @ roesli: es ist noch im "Vorserienstadium"  . Was ist an der Sattelstellung zu bemängeln, hast du Angst um meine Gesundheit. Kabelhänger kommt weg, wenn ich einen passenden Spacer habe.



Weiss nicht. Vielleicht magst Du ja keine Kinder. Auch keine eigenen


----------



## bofh (3. Juni 2007)

derHerrSchmidt schrieb:


> Sattel ist jetzt schon etwas anders, aber zu weit kann ich ihn nicht kippen, weil ich sonst immer nach vorne rutsche


Waagerecht ist optimal.

E.


----------



## Hupert (3. Juni 2007)

Bei uns steht derzeit auch was rum, was ich euch mal nicht vorenthalten möchte...


----------



## ritzelschleifer (3. Juni 2007)

uha! was ist das für ne kurbel/stütze/rahmen/überhaupt?


----------



## Verhüterli (3. Juni 2007)

@Hupert  :   hat das Fixie? schöne Phil Naben? die mit dem gleichen Rot verziert wurden wie die Kurbel, Sattelstütze, Rahmen und Gabel ?
Du elender Blender oder Glanzpomeranze


----------



## Hupert (4. Juni 2007)

Verhüterli schrieb:


> @Hupert  :   hat das Fixie? schöne Phil Naben? die mit dem gleichen Rot verziert wurden wie die Kurbel, Sattelstütze, Rahmen und Gabel ?
> Du elender Blender oder Glanzpomeranze



Nee... sind Record Pista Naben, also fixed. Da mein anderer Rechner derzeit "Out of Order" ist, kann ich euch gerade vor Schreck garnicht sagen, was der Rest so alles ist. Der Rahmen ist ein Masi Stahlrahmen... wohl dem eigentlichen Besitzer auf den Leib geschneidert... ich schau morgen nochmal wegen der Kurbel...


----------



## _booze_ (4. Juni 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Nee... sind Record Pista Naben, also fixed. Da mein anderer Rechner derzeit "Out of Order" ist, kann ich euch gerade vor Schreck garnicht sagen, was der Rest so alles ist. Der Rahmen ist ein Masi Stahlrahmen... wohl dem eigentlichen Besitzer auf den Leib geschneidert... ich schau morgen nochmal wegen der Kurbel...


ätsch is ja gar nix deins......willste uns nich noch die geschichte zu dem rad zum besten geben ...


----------



## Hupert (5. Juni 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> ätsch is ja gar nix deins...


Steht doch gleich mit im ersten Post von mir 



> ...willste uns nich noch die geschichte zu dem rad zum besten geben ...



nee nee... das wär dann doch zu persönlich.


----------



## kingmoe (5. Juni 2007)

Meine Stadtschlampe (1991er Team Avalanche) darf in Rente, das ist das neue Alltagsrad im Ballonrenner-Style.
GT-MTB-Stahlrahmen mit Rohloff-Spanner und Fettem Frank in creme-weiß.
Rollt herrlich entspannt


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juni 2007)

Sehr geil!
Nur die FOrm des Sattels überzeugt mich nicht. Deßhalb von mir 6 punkte.

von 6...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (5. Juni 2007)

Ich sach ja, du brauchst nen Brooks! ;-)

Ich glaub, wenn meine SuperMotos durch sind, will ich auch cremefarbene Franks!


----------



## SingleLight (6. Juni 2007)

Hi,
der Rahmen ist einfach spitze, zu dem Lenker würde ich mir auch ein Ledersattel hollen, so in Richtung Brooks. Die Reifen sind fett 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## tias (6. Juni 2007)

@ trapperjohn sehr schick dein specialized, habe ja auch 2 bin echt am überlegen ob eins von beiden auch solche reifen bekommt  


@kingmoe ebenfalls ein sehr schönes bike!!!


gibt es den fat frank auch in schwarz? was ist der unterschied zu den
SuperMotos von trapperjohn?


gruß tias,
der sich neue reifen holen möchte


----------



## selecta gold (6. Juni 2007)

braun ist das neue weiß was vorher pink und davor ...


geändert werden nur noch kettenblatt,kloben und vorbau, evtl noch die pedale


----------



## tias (6. Juni 2007)

@ selecta gold sehr schöner aufbau, dein diamant!!! habe es gerade schon drüben im anderen forum bestaunt  

ist das eine besondere einspeich art, sieht irgendwie anderes aus???


gruß tias


----------



## selecta gold (6. Juni 2007)

felix hat 3L 3T gewählt


----------



## tias (6. Juni 2007)

aha, sieht nett aus!!! passt gut zum fahrrad.

viel spass damit, kommst du am 23.06. damit nach le?

gruß tias


----------



## selecta gold (6. Juni 2007)

die reifenbreite erlaubt es ja eigentlich nicht.
aber mal schaun.


----------



## tias (6. Juni 2007)

stimmt ja, hmm da muss ich mir auch noch was einfallen lassen  

i.o. bis dahin tias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (6. Juni 2007)

tias schrieb:


> gibt es den fat frank auch in schwarz? was ist der unterschied zu den
> SuperMotos von trapperjohn?



Ja, den FatFrank gibts auch in schwarz.

Unterschiede sind hauptsächlich im Profil, Gewicht, Gummimischung und Draht vs. Falt zu finden:


----------



## mete (6. Juni 2007)

selecta gold schrieb:


> braun ist das neue weiß was vorher pink und davor ...
> 
> 
> geändert werden nur noch kettenblatt,kloben und vorbau, evtl noch die pedale



Das haut mich ziemlich vom Stuhl  , ich finde, helles oder dunkles Velourlenkerband würde ziemlich gut zum Sattel passen?


----------



## kingmoe (6. Juni 2007)

@ selecta gold: Schick! Verdammt schick!!!

Allerdings bekomem ich gerade eine kleine Krise... Ich will mein Kawa-grünes Cinelli ersetzen, da ja Bikes in dieser Farbe inflationär auftauchen. Das nächste ist zum Pulvern - in braun  
Und goldene Teile dafür liegen hier auch schon. Naja, ich werde noch mal nach Alternativen suchen, damit ich keinen Klon deines Radels aufbaue...


----------



## selecta gold (7. Juni 2007)

kenn ich,  ich hatte meine kriese als ich das brooklyn sah.


----------



## Menne (7. Juni 2007)

@ selecta gold: Wo hast du die Diamantaufkleber her? Bau mir selber grad auf Basis eines alten Diamantrahmens ein Fixie auf und bin am überlegen wie ich nach dem Lackieren das Problem mit dem Rahmendekor löse... .


----------



## F-N-C (7. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich hier so viele schöne SInglespeeder sehe, traue ich ich schon fast nicht, meins hier rein zu setzen.

Naja, ist halt ein Alltags-Radl und wenier auf Schönheit gabaut, als vielmehr auf Funktioalität und günstigsein:






Fährt mich bei gutem Wetter zur Uni, ansonsten bei jedem Wetter überall dahin, wo ich kein Bock hab mit de Auto hin zu gurken, also eigentlich fast alles <=6km. Auch im Dusternen, daher Dynamo+Licht.
An Wochenenden auch mal längere aber gemütliche Touren mit Freunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levi Strauss (7. Juni 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so viele schöne SInglespeeder sehe, traue ich ich schon fast nicht, meins hier rein zu setzen.
> 
> Naja, ist halt ein Alltags-Radl und wenier auf Schönheit gabaut, als vielmehr auf Funktioalität und günstigsein:
> 
> ...



also schämen brauchst dich sicher nicht ! hauptsache gesund


----------



## insanerider (7. Juni 2007)

Und hier mal mein Baby..es blitzt und blinkt   nur der nicht chromglänzende Vorbau stört mich noch etwas..der Sattel ist witzigerweise einer der bequemsten, die ich bisher testen konnte....


----------



## Levi Strauss (10. Juni 2007)

hier also mein ssp-versuch. ich hatte vor n paar jahren schonmal eins aber da es recht schrottig aufgebaut war bin ich wenig damit gefahren.... aber jetzt bin günstig an diesen titanrahmen gekommen... 
1. titanrahmen by cube (99%ig)
2. laufräder dx-naben, wolber-felgen, piranha pro
3. brooks + h-bar von titec sind bestellt
4. xt innenlager + kurbeln, odyssey pedale 
5. sattelstütze selber abgedreht, ritzel sitzt auf einem alten xtr-spyderarm die restliche ritzel sind abgesägt ... cool ne ?
6. xtr bremse hinten , onza vorn (aus 4 bremsen eine gemacht + diese schweißen lassen ...die dinger sind ja so mies - aber halt auch hübsch)
... macht jetzt schon spaß ! aber wenn erst der lenker da ist ...


----------



## Virus2006 (17. Juni 2007)




----------



## Bener (17. Juni 2007)

Kannste die Kette nicht weiter spannen?

Und 5 gleichfarbige Kettenblätter hatteste gerade nicht vorrätig, oder?

Den Sattel finde ich etwas niedrig. Zu großer Rahmen? Welche Größe, wie groß bist Du?


Ansonsten schönes Fahrrad!

Bener


----------



## Virus2006 (17. Juni 2007)

sattel ist noch zu niedrig stimmt, der vorbau aber auch noch etwas zu hoch  

Und die kettenblatt schrauben werden auch noch geändert aber erst wenn ne passende xtr kurbel dran ist  

danke und gruss 
getreten wird mit dem fuss


----------



## singlestoph (17. Juni 2007)

wieder mal mein kleines braunes


----------



## roesli (17. Juni 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wieder mal mein kleines braunes




Nein, also sowas. Geht doch nicht. Gar nicht.  

Diese Bremshebel gehören sofort an mich ausgeliefert  

Ansonsten - hüschb, Christoph, wie gewohnt


----------



## singlestoph (19. Juni 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm




Nass wars


----------



## BQuark (19. Juni 2007)

ich habe eine frage an die 29-er besitzer:
warum werden die 29-er so oft und gerne als SSPs gebaut?
gibt es irgendwelche erklärungen, vorgeschichten, cult-personen o.ä.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (19. Juni 2007)

nein

eher so rum wenn man schon sowas blödes wie ein singlespeed bike baut kann man gleich auch noch 29er und komische lenker ausprobieren

singlespeeder sind entweder aufgeschlossener
oder profilierungssüchtiger


----------



## _booze_ (19. Juni 2007)

wie fährt sich eigentlich son h-bar?


----------



## singlestoph (19. Juni 2007)

gut


----------



## Levi Strauss (20. Juni 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> wie fährt sich eigentlich son h-bar?



hab heute meinen bekommen+montiert - sehr geil das ! aber du brauchst n hohen eher kurzen vorbau sonst wird's vorn zumindest für meinen geschmack zu tief ...
hab übrigens die günstige TITEC-ALU-VERSION      ;+)


----------



## Svader (21. Juni 2007)

So, dann will ich meinen ersten SSP Versuch auch mal vorstellen.
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber ich hole mir ja gerne noch anregungen  






Rahmen ist wie man unschwer erkennen kann ein Scott "Comp Racing", LRS: DX Naben, Araya RM-17 Felgen, Timbu II Reifen, 14er Ritzel und ne Menge Distanzringe drumherum ; Kurbel kommt ne Syncros Alu mit schwarzem 42er Blatt dran; Gabel: MZ 600 XC; Vorbau Syncros; Lenker: Bontrager Race; Korkgriffe; Bremse Magura HS 22 (suche noch eine!); Kettenspanner: DX Schaltwerk; Sattel: Max Flite (soll durch klass. Flite ersetzt werden); Stütze: Kalloy (sol mal Syncros werden)

Gruß
Svader


----------



## sello (21. Juni 2007)

sieht ja schonmal schick aus, aber ich würde noch 2 gleiche ( am besten schwarze ) Reifen draufziehen, und auf jeden Fall die Bremsleitung kürzen, sieht ja aus wie ein Lasso.
Und deine 42 - 14, also da brauchst du aber  Waden wie'n Stier, oder habt ihr keine Berge bei euch in der Nähe?
Ach und die roten Flaschenhalterschrauben gefallen mir nicht.
Aber sonst doch sehr stimmig, da sieht man auch, dass da schon etwas herzblut drin steckt, auch mit den gelben Schriftzügen passend zur HS.


----------



## Svader (21. Juni 2007)

Hi Sello,
Danke für die netten Worte.
kommt natürlich noch ein passender Reifen dran, hatte leider nur den einen Skinwall  . Die Magura Leitung wird erst angepasst, wenn ich auch die 2. Bremse habe, dann wird der rechte Hebel auch mit der hinteren Bremse verbunden.
Zur Übersetzung:
Berge gibts hier bei uns net wirklich. Werde das Rad auch nicht als Sportgerät nutzen sondern eher mal nen Sonntagsausflug machen. Is mir auch irgendwie zu schade für was anderes.

Gruß
Svader


----------



## BQuark (21. Juni 2007)

übersetzung 3.0 ist für die geschwindigkeiten um 35 kmh gut
fährst du bei deinen sonntagsausflügen so schnell? mit den reifen?


----------



## Svader (21. Juni 2007)

Also 39:14 is mir definitiv zu viel Kurbelei, und so viel schneller kann das doch mit 3 Zähnen mehr net sein, oder. Wie gesagt, hier is alles Flachland. So 20 - 25 km/h wollen schon gemütlich gekurbelt werden  

Gruß
Svader


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (21. Juni 2007)

dafür reicht 42:16 allemal.
aber du wirst es ja selber merken was dir taugt.


----------



## Matze L.E. (21. Juni 2007)

sieht gut aus. gibts eigentlich noch reifen mit brauner/bronzener bzw rotbrauner flanke zu kaufen? finde das sehr stilvoll aber man sieht überall nurnoch komplett schwarze pneus


----------



## BQuark (21. Juni 2007)

>brauner/bronzener bzw rotbrauner flanke zu kaufen
einige von conti, z.b. "town and country"


----------



## bruckma (21. Juni 2007)




----------



## _stalker_ (21. Juni 2007)

schön!


----------



## SingleLight (22. Juni 2007)

Hi,
wenn mit dem Scott nur so am Sonntag gefahren wird und fast nur Strasse, frag ich mich was die Federgabel soll. Die schwarze Sattelstütze wird noch ersetzt?
Ich fahre zu Zeit 38 -> 18, damit fährt man locker ohne ins leere zu treten 22-23 km/h und kommt dann auch fast jeden Berg hoch. Davon gibts hier genug 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (22. Juni 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Ich fahre zu Zeit 38 -> 18, damit fährt man locker ohne ins leere zu treten 22-23 km/h und kommt dann auch fast jeden Berg hoch.


 
Me too.

E.


----------



## tias (22. Juni 2007)

@ bruckma sehr schön dein kona!

gruß tias


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2007)

Viele nette Geräte, die man hier so sieht.

Da ish jetzt endlich auch ne Kamera habe, hier mal meins:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/385480/cat/500/ppuser/59812


----------



## Svader (22. Juni 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn mit dem Scott nur so am Sonntag gefahren wird und fast nur Strasse, frag ich mich was die Federgabel soll. *Das Ding wird sogar die meiste Zeit hier bei mir im BÃ¼ro hÃ¤ngen   und die Gabel sieht einfach geiler aus als die originale neongelbe*  Die schwarze SattelstÃ¼tze wird noch ersetzt? *siehe Bildunterschrift*
> Ich fahre zu Zeit 38 -> 18, damit fÃ¤hrt man locker ohne ins leere zu treten 22-23 km/h und kommt dann auch fast jeden Berg hoch. Davon gibtâs hier genug *Naja, mein Geschmack isses halt (noch) net. Ãndern kann manns ja immer wieder. Werd das wohl noch mehr "erfahren" mÃ¼ssen*
> 
> ...



GruÃ
Svader


----------



## JensXTR (22. Juni 2007)

Mut zur Farbe...

Meine neuer Singlespeeder!!!


----------



## SingleLight (22. Juni 2007)

Krassss Alter 

Wenn der Rahmen noch eher die Farbe der Kurbel hätte, wäre es noch krasser, aber so find ich es auch schon wow. Farbiges Kettenblatt wäre auch nicht schlecht. 9.5 von 10 Punkten! Viel Spaß mit dem Ding 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Coolhead (22. Juni 2007)

Hej, es ist zwar noch nicht umgebaut auf SSP, weil ich mir noch nicht einig bin über die endgültige Übersetzung. Ich fahre vorne immer auf dem großen Blatt= 42Z und hinten meisten auf einem der drei 11/12 oder 14Z. 
Die Schwalbe Kojak sind ein Traum , leise und schnell.


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Juni 2007)

dann nimm es hier raus und poste es solange hier
danke


----------



## Felixxx (22. Juni 2007)

Mein Neues  gestern Abend fertig geworden - heute probegefahren, bin richtig happy!!!





Nachdem mir mein Starrgabel Rocky beim bike around the clock in Limburg 50 Runden lang das Hirn weichgerüttelt und meine Unterarme auf's Übelste malträtiert hat, musste jetzt ein "Halbweiches" her für die 24h von Duisburg.

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## flott.weg (22. Juni 2007)

hier mal nen paar von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (23. Juni 2007)

das erste ist einfach (!) genial.


----------



## fuchss (23. Juni 2007)

schöne plattensammlung!

aber bei dem weissen da oben,was hängt da für ein kettenspanner dran??


----------



## SingleLight (23. Juni 2007)

ich find das letzte am besten, aber der Plattenspieler passt dazu nicht, da muss ein Dual her, nix Technics.

Scheint ein Alfine Kettenspanner zu sein:
http://www.komponentix.de/onlineshop/index.html?d__Shimano_Alfine__Kettenspanner1415.htm

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Felixxx (23. Juni 2007)

Richtig - ist ein Shimano Alfine. Den Bolzen für die Befestigung am Schaltauge herausgenommen und dann das Ganze 10mm tief mit 15er Bohrer aufgebohrt. Jetzt kann ich mit Hilfe von Unterlegscheiben die Kettenlinie perfekt anpassen. Im Originalzustand funktioniert der Spanner nicht mit der Linie des großen Kettenblattes.

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Wipfler (24. Juni 2007)

So, servus.... 
Hier mein Erstversuch: 32:17 für´s Alpenvorland...






Ein tick mehr Kettenspannung wär sicherlich noch drin, ich werd´s jetzt erst mal so probieren.


----------



## Knacki1 (24. Juni 2007)

Keine Schönheit, fährt sich aber sicherlich gut. 

Würde evtl. hinten ein 16er Ritzel draufmachen und einen schickeren Kettenspanner besorgen.


----------



## pumpitup (24. Juni 2007)

Hier mein erstes Rad, an das ich mich überhaupt mal gewagt habe, naja es fährt, abgefallen ist auch noch nichts, scheint funktioniert zu haben. Neuen Sattel mag ich aber noch:


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. Juni 2007)

find ich eigentlich ganz hübsch anber hinten würd ich den schnellspanner durch was adäquates mit schraube ersetzen.

zb die hier: klick
hab ich auch und sind sehr gut.


----------



## nic diamond (25. Juni 2007)

pass bloß auf mit diesen dingern. wenn du nen richtigen inbus ansetzt, kannste auch leicht mal so ne achse durchreißen.
wenn du probleme mit ner rutschenden nabe hast, lieber die ganze achse durch eine mit gewinde ersetzen. das hält dann besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (25. Juni 2007)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Mut zur Farbe...
> 
> Meine neuer Singlespeeder!!!



Oberhammer!

1 klitzekleiner Tip: schwarze Stahlgabelschäfte saugen. Bitte oben polieren, wenigstens da, wo das Fenster im Vorbau ist


----------



## Hotschy681 (25. Juni 2007)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Mut zur Farbe...
> 
> Meine neuer Singlespeeder!!!



Pornös würde ich mal sagen ... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!


----------



## pumpitup (25. Juni 2007)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> find ich eigentlich ganz hübsch anber hinten würd ich den schnellspanner durch was adäquates mit schraube ersetzen.
> 
> zb die hier: klick
> hab ich auch und sind sehr gut.



Ja hab ich schon erledigt  Jetzt hält das Hinterrad auch beim Fahren


----------



## KVA! SIR! (25. Juni 2007)

mein kleiner Zeitungsbomber

Was noch gemacht wird:
Bahnlenker 
Klickies (liegen schon, hab nur keine schuhe)
Schalthebelhalter ordentlich abschleifen und die Kabelhalter enfernen.
Schaltauge und die Hebelpömpel am Rahmen sind schon amputiert worden...


----------



## Knacki1 (25. Juni 2007)

Der Hut und dieses Täschchen gehen ja mal garnet....

Rad is 

Ach und besorg dir mal Griffe...


----------



## the punkrock (25. Juni 2007)

flott.weg schrieb:


> hier mal nen paar von mir



schicke teile und NEGATIVE APPROACH sind auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (26. Juni 2007)

flott.weg schrieb:


> hier mal nen paar von mir



 
Ich nehm Alles, die Bikes und die Platten!!!
Für die Apocalypse Dudes von TBNGR


----------



## Spikey (26. Juni 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> aber der Plattenspieler passt dazu nicht, da muss ein Dual her, nix Technics.



In welchem Baumhaus im Bayerischen Wald lebst du?  
Es gibt Plattenspieler und es gibt Technics


----------



## martn (26. Juni 2007)

und es gibt dual!


----------



## _booze_ (26. Juni 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> es gibt Technics





			
				martn schrieb:
			
		

> und es gibt dual!


puhhhh schwere entscheidung...eher technics


----------



## martn (26. Juni 2007)

kommt drauf an, was man damit machen will. hab meinen dual erst seit neulich, aber ich glaube, ich würde wieder so entscheiden. ich nutze den übrigens nur zum musikhören.

damits nich rienes offtopic is, noch ein bild von meinem bike, das war hier glaubich noch garnich:




und um ein weiteres mal auf dieser seite voodoo mit schallplatten zu verbinden:


----------



## F-N-C (26. Juni 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> ... Plattenspieler ... Technics



Bla...  

"Plattenspieler", egal ob Technics, Dual oder sonstwas. Die Dinger haben mindestens zwei Geschwindigkeiten, also nix mit Singlespeed. Also gehören die hier auch nicht hin 

Und verdammte Axt, die beiden VooDoos gefallen mir richtig gut!


----------



## Spikey (26. Juni 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben mindestens zwei Geschwindigkeiten, also nix mit Singlespeed.



S gibt n Umbaukit für Singlespeed


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Juni 2007)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Mein Neues  gestern Abend fertig geworden - heute probegefahren, bin richtig happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das bike sieht klasse aus, gute konzeption, aber ich versteh nnich, wie du so einen oberhässlichen Spanner da dran schrauben kannst?
gefällt der dir wirklich, oder nur aus kostengründen?


----------



## trapperjohn (26. Juni 2007)

Ich würde einfach den silbernen Teil des Shimano Spanners noch schwarz pinseln, dann sieht der doch ganz akzeptabel aus.


----------



## Förster (26. Juni 2007)

Ich weiss gar nich was erkan hat. So schlecht isser nu nich. Habe hier schlimmere gesehen und meiner gehört leider auch dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fordtwincam (26. Juni 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner alten Kiste.


----------



## sello (26. Juni 2007)

seh sie irgendwie nicht.


----------



## SingleLight (26. Juni 2007)

Nenene Dual, meine laufen alle nur auf 33, also Singlespeed

Gruß
Christian


----------



## etiam (26. Juni 2007)

martn schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, was man damit machen will. hab meinen dual erst seit neulich, aber ich glaube, ich würde wieder so entscheiden. ich nutze den übrigens nur zum musikhören.
> ...
> und um ein weiteres mal auf dieser seite voodoo mit schallplatten zu verbinden:



wasn das für ne modellnummer ? ich habe nen 1246, der sieht deinem verdammt ähnlich. aber die gangwahl und die feintuning-schraube sind da bei mir auf einer "achse"...

...bislang noch kein eigenens singlespeed. aber bald.. ganz bestimmt.


----------



## F-N-C (27. Juni 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> ...meine laufen alle nur auf 33, also Singlespeed...




Mist...


----------



## SingleLight (27. Juni 2007)

Sieht mir doch sehr nach einem 621 aus Der 1246 ist aber auch ein schöner Dreher! Der 1246 hat Riemenantrieb der 621 Direktantrieb. Genug Off Topic

Gruß
Christian


----------



## martn (27. Juni 2007)

jo, is der 621, direktgetriebener vollautomat. du hast aber auch ne schöne sammlung, christian.

damit die mods nichts meckern können,s chieb ich noch ein bild vom hartebeest hitnerher (müsst endlich mal nen schöneres in der natürlichen umgebung machen...):


----------



## paule_p2 (27. Juni 2007)

demnächst kommt die hintere Bremse und der sattel ab und ein längerer vorbau und ein flatbar dran.


----------



## otwo (27. Juni 2007)

mein neues baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (27. Juni 2007)

@erkan1984
optisch gibt es - da hast Du natuerlich recht - deutlich schoenere Spanner.
Da ich aber Marathons und 24h Rennen als Einzelfahrer bestreite, gehen mir alle Spanner ohne Feder auf den Keks, da zu laut in Verbindung mit einem Alu Rahmen. Ausserdem fahre ich je nach Strecke unterschiedliche Uebersetzungen - normal 44/19 (SKS-Marathon, 24h Duisburg), aber fuer die heftigen Sachen wie WarmUp Holzminden oder bike around the clock in Limburg dann doch lieber 44/21. Bei den schoeneren Spannern muesste ich dann jedesmal auch die Kettenlaenge aendern.
Werde demnaechst neue pics machen, da ich jetzt 'ne mattschwarz lackierte Race Face Next LP montiert habe und - wie von trapperjohn vorgeschlagen - den Alfine schwarz lackieren werde.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Juni 2007)

ich hab den von Rohloff


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Juni 2007)

Felixxx schrieb:


> ... Ausserdem fahre ich je nach Strecke unterschiedliche Uebersetzungen - normal 44/19 (SKS-Marathon, 24h Duisburg), aber fuer die heftigen Sachen wie WarmUp Holzminden oder bike around the clock in Limburg dann doch lieber 44/21. ...



... schöner spanner mit 20z. kapazität






ciao
flo


----------



## Radlerin (28. Juni 2007)

82$ fürn Kettenspanner - mein lieber Schwan! Sieht natürlich aber wirklich sehr edel aus!


----------



## otwo (28. Juni 2007)

kettenspanner-.-^^sind doch hässlich-.-, horizontal dop out, nix anderes


----------



## _booze_ (28. Juni 2007)

update:






jetzt mit schwarzer kurbel, vr- und hr-bremse und kaputtem kettenspanner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (28. Juni 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> update:
> 
> *Bild von hübschem Rad*
> 
> jetzt mit ... kaputtem kettenspanner ...



Wollte grade sagen, da schlabbert doch was...
Aber richtig edel so in schwarz weiss! 

Aber möchtest Du nicht mal die Canti-Sockel abschrauben?
Gibt sooo nette Stöpsel dafür.


----------



## _booze_ (28. Juni 2007)

die an der gabel sind nich dafür gedacht abgeschraubt zu werden (festgeschweißt) und die hinten haben beim chemischen entlacken gelitten so das der schraubschlüssel nich mehr passt ...aber bin eh grad am überlegen auf v-brake mit hübschen salsa cross hebeln rückzurüsten aus gewichtsgründen, weil fahr doch überwiegend in der stadt und da brauchs keine disc...


----------



## Felixxx (29. Juni 2007)

Der Paul Spanner in schwarz wär'  'ne feine Sache - vor allem bei dem Gewicht  
Nur - wo bekomm' ich den in Deutschland her? In Amiland bestellen hab' ich keinen Bock  

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## roesli (29. Juni 2007)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Der Paul Spanner in schwarz wär'  'ne feine Sache - vor allem bei dem Gewicht
> Nur - wo bekomm' ich den in Deutschland her? In Amiland bestellen hab' ich keinen Bock
> 
> Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx




zum Beispiel hier


----------



## Felixxx (29. Juni 2007)

Danke, roesli  
Werde dann direkt mal 'ne email senden, Felixxx


----------



## kimpel (30. Juni 2007)

rabbit hat nur silberne auf halde


----------



## fordtwincam (30. Juni 2007)

Mal einen neuen Versuch mit einem Bild von meiner Kiste  
Wie macht ihr das mit den großen Bildern  
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Felixxx (1. Juli 2007)

@kimpel: kennst Du den Paul Spanner vom Aufbau her? Kann ich den mit dem großen Kettenblatt aussen fahren bei korrekt eingestellter Kettenlinie - oder funktioniert der nur mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt?

Danke im Voraus für Deine Antwort, Felixxx


----------



## MadCyborg (1. Juli 2007)

so, hier mal ein update von meiner stadtschlampe:





-Reifen gegen Nimbus Ex getauscht
-Schnellspanner gegen Innen-5-Kant-Spanner getauscht
-Sattel (Selle Italia Nitrox) gehäutet
-Gabel ganz abgesenkt
-Vorbau umgedreht
-entdreckt


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Juli 2007)

Felixxx schrieb:


> @kimpel: kennst Du den Paul Spanner vom Aufbau her? Kann ich den mit dem großen Kettenblatt aussen fahren bei korrekt eingestellter Kettenlinie - oder funktioniert der nur mit dem mittleren Kettenblatt?
> 
> Danke im Voraus für Deine Antwort, Felixxx





			
				herr paul sagt schrieb:
			
		

> ... [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Our Melvin works best, of course, with our hubs. But, it does work with most other hubs too. *Spacers on the mount can be rearranged to place the pulley wheels under the cog. The top pulley has some side to side float to fine tune the chain line also.* There are other chain tensioners out there but only the Melvin *uses two pulleys* which provides the most chain wrap....[/FONT]



was nix anderes heisst als das dem melvin ziemlich wurst ist wo dein kettenblatt angeschraubt ist 

ich fahre vorne 40/33 : 17 hinten, kettenlinie ist genau zwischen die beiden kb's eingestellt, paul word ssp nabe.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verhüterli (1. Juli 2007)

Recycling mal anders! Aus alt mach Neu? naja zumindestens etwas!


----------



## Felixxx (1. Juli 2007)

Danke floibex,

hatte ich auch gelesen - aber die meisten Spanner haben Probleme, wenn man auf dem äusseren Kettenblatt die Kettenlinie perfekt einstellen möchte.
Deshalb bin ich froh, dass Du den Paul selber verbaut hast und mir meine Zweifel nimmt  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## BQuark (1. Juli 2007)

das felt sieht wie corratec aus


----------



## Wipfler (1. Juli 2007)

und ist auch nicht singlespeed


----------



## trapperjohn (1. Juli 2007)

Siehst du Schalthebel? Eben!


----------



## Bikefritzel (2. Juli 2007)

warum steht eigentlich unter jedem zweiten rad dessen kette mit nem schaltwerk gespannt wird, dass es kein singlespeeder is?


----------



## Spikey (2. Juli 2007)

Hat sich ein Kumpel von mir aufm Flomarkt gezogen, wie ich finde ein einzigartiges Fixed-Bike   :


----------



## SingleLight (2. Juli 2007)

Sensationelles Bike


----------



## Knacki1 (2. Juli 2007)

Das Ding is echt der Hammer.  

Was is das? Kunstrad oder irgendwie Radball?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (2. Juli 2007)

Klasse, sieht aus wie ein Einrad mit Lernhilfe 



Bikefritzel schrieb:


> warum steht eigentlich unter jedem zweiten rad dessen kette mit nem schaltwerk gespannt wird, dass es kein singlespeeder is?



Weil die Leute nicht richtig hingucken ...


----------



## Spikey (2. Juli 2007)

Also das Teil stammt aus den guten alten 80ern und wurde wohl als Kunstrad verwendet und es nennt sich wirklich 'Super Trick Cycle', genialer Name.
Werd das Teil demnächst mal durch den Wald prügelnErfahrungsbericht folgt


----------



## MadCyborg (2. Juli 2007)

...wenn da jetzt der "hinterbau" auch noch gelenkt wäre...
heißer scheiß auf jeden fall!


----------



## Verhüterli (2. Juli 2007)

@Spikey abgefahren, einzigartig und sehr wartungsarm! Das erste Einrad mit zwei Rädern was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe!

@all: es handelt sich tatsächlich um ein Corratec Rahmen, mit feststehendem ausrangiertem Schaltwerk! welches wie schon richtig erkannt wurde als Spanner dient. Ansonsten ist es sehr lustig wie viele Teile so im Keller auf Halde liegen können, ähnlich wie mit verborgenen Schätzen die auf Flohmärkten auf Fahrradliebhaber/nostalgiker warten!


----------



## Spikey (2. Juli 2007)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Klasse, sieht aus wie ein Einrad mit Lernhilfe
> ...



â¦das war auch mein erster Gedanke, fÃ¼r mich ist Einradfahren nicht nachvollziehbare Akrobatik, fÃ¼r meinen Kumpel ist es eine Passion, daher werd ich mir mal das Teil ausborgen wenn er mit seinem Muni durch die Gegend brettertâ¦Fotos folgenâ¦


----------



## Mischiman (2. Juli 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> das war auch mein erster Gedanke, für mich ist Einradfahren nicht nachvollziehbare Akrobatik, für meinen Kumpel ist es eine Passion, daher werd ich mir mal das Teil ausborgen wenn er mit seinem Muni durch die Gegend brettertFotos folgen


Gibt ja Leute, die auf dem Einrad Alpenüberquerungen machen. Ich finde, die gehören auch ins Singlespeed-Forum!  

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (2. Juli 2007)

Mischiman schrieb:


> Gibt ja Leute, die auf dem Einrad Alpenüberquerungen machen. Ich finde, die gehören auch ins Singlespeed-Forum!
> 
> Mischiman



Unbedingt! Eingang ist Eingang


----------



## SingleLight (2. Juli 2007)

Mischiman schrieb:


> Gibt ja Leute, die auf dem Einrad Alpenüberquerungen machen. Ich finde, die gehören auch ins Singlespeed-Forum!
> 
> Mischiman



Gibt's davon auch Fotos? So etwas höre ich heute zum ersten mal  Aber  nee Alpenüberquerungen ist für mich immer relativ.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juli 2007)

Verhüterli schrieb:


> Recycling mal anders! Aus alt mach Neu? naja zumindestens etwas!



morgen poste ich mal mein recycling 
die kette wird mit hilfe der federvorpannung und dem fahrergewicht gespannt


----------



## Mischiman (3. Juli 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Gibt's davon auch Fotos? So etwas höre ich heute zum ersten mal


Klar! Link zur "Alps Unicycle Tour 2005" Der Wahnsinn!

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Radlerin (3. Juli 2007)

Wie groß sind denn deren Räder??? Sieht ja größer als 28"???


----------



## _booze_ (3. Juli 2007)

40" ?


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juli 2007)

das spassmobil sieht ja mal verschärft aus ... geil!


----------



## Smackes (4. Juli 2007)

Tachchen!
Ich möchte mich nun auch mal in Eure Ecke drängen und Euch mein Radel vorzustellen.
Grundidee war ein einfaches, unscheinbares Rad zusammenzuschrauben. 
Alte vorhandene Teile sollten verbaut werden, nicht vorhandene Teile wurden hier im Forum oder in der Bucht gekauft. 
Da mich die Singlespeed Geschichte schon seit Jahren reizte, habe ich es jetzt bei diesem Rad umgesetzt.










Rahmen: Merida Matts (hier aus´m Forum)
Gabel: Tange CroMoly
Räder: WTB Naben, DTSwiss Speichen, SunRims (auch von hier), Panaracer HiRoadS 1,75''
Bremsen: Avid 5
Antrieb: Olle LX Kurbeln vorne, Singelespeed Kit (Spacer und DX Ritzel aus der Bucht mit profanem Point Spanner) von ebay.


Ich weiß, ist nix Besonderes aber mein Neuer Liebling , denn seit ich die Landwurst zusammengeschraubt habe, bin ich nur noch damit unterwegs  (selbst im Gelände (wobei ich mich ersteinmal schmerzlich an die Slicks gewöhnen musste   ))


To Do:
-Schlichterer Vorbau (Der Modolo ist eher was für´s Regal)
-Alu Gabel  (Die dünne Tange sieht am Alu Rahmen irgendwie ein bissel dünn aus)
- flacher Lenker
- längere Übersetzung. 32:14 ist auf gerader Strecke und auf Dauer etwas kurz.


----------



## KILROY (4. Juli 2007)

^^hmm... Landfürst, lecker


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juli 2007)

schön schlicht.
alugabel wär optisch schon netter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (4. Juli 2007)

Hi,
sieht echt suppi aus, was ist das den für nee Rahmenfarbe, braun?
Ich würde mir noch nee dickere Gabel holen, aber erst einmal würde
ich versuchen die Kette noch etwas zu kürzen und den Spanner dann
nach oben spannen lassen. Oder vielleicht vorne ein 36 Blatt drauf?!
Aber sonst super schick!

Das mit den Slicks kenne ich im Gelände, das tut ab und zu echt weh, wenn
Man einen Berg hoch will und die Räder nicht wollen

Dann viel Spaß noch mit der Wurst.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Smackes (4. Juli 2007)

Ja, ist braun! Sollte halt zu den Aufklebern passen. Ich steh zu meinem Sponsor  

Solange ich mich mit der endgültigen Übersetzung noch nicht sicher bin, kürze ich die Kette erstmal nicht weiter. 
36KB wäre von der Übersetzung schon deutlich besser, doch dann passt der neu lackierte Rockring nicht mehr  
Ich wollte es eigentlich mal mit einem 13er Ritzel versuchen, doch leider hat es mir jemand bei Ebay vor der Nase weggeschnappt. 
Kann ich mit dem Point echt von unten spannen  Das muss ich mir nochmal, bei einer leckeren Landwurst, genauer anschauen  


Je öfter ich mir die Bilder anschaue, desto mehr stört mich die schlanke Gabel


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Juli 2007)

klarer fall: kinesis maxlight


----------



## F-N-C (4. Juli 2007)

Smackes schrieb:


> ...Solange ich mich mit der endgültigen Übersetzung noch nicht sicher bin, kürze ich die Kette erstmal nicht weiter.
> 36KB wäre von der Übersetzung schon deutlich besser, doch dann passt der neu lackierte Rockring nicht mehr
> Ich wollte es eigentlich mal mit einem 13er Ritzel versuchen...



Will Dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber die Kombination Kleines Kettenblatt-Kleines Ritzel macht grade in Verbindung mit Kettenspanner gern Ärger. Die kette verschleisst schneller, rutscht durch etc..
Zwar schade um den Rockring, aber ein Tausch auf 3X/4X-16/17/18 kommt Haltbarkeit und Kettenzug nur entgegen.

Hab selber meine 36/15 zugunsten von 44/18 getauscht, jetzt läuft's auch bei starken Anstiegen noch rund.

Hatte das mal gegen Ende dieses Freds etwas genauer ausgelutscht, warum, und wieso.


----------



## Smackes (5. Juli 2007)

Ja, das hatte ich hier auch gelesen. Ich muss aber auch immer alles selber ausprobieren (War schon früher beim Herd so, als meine Mutter meinte die Platte wäre heiss   )
Grund für die "kleine Combo" war, dass ich die schon vorhandene Kurbel verwenden wollte (sollte halt billig werden). Zwischenzeitlich fahre ich aber, wie schon gesagt, nur noch mit der Landwurst und bin deswegen auch gewillt aufzurüsten. Für diesen Sommer wird es wohl noch reichen


----------



## slingshot (5. Juli 2007)

Da sich in meinem Keller über die Zeiten hinweg genügend parts ansammelten und 'Mann' sich von nichts trennen kann, kam eines sonnigen Tages der Entschluss "..ein Singlespeed soll es sein...". 
Und es kam auch so, lediglich Gabel und Pedale habe ich noch gekauft - der Rest wartete schon von einer mehr oder wenigen dicken Staubschicht bedeckt auf die Reanimierung. Wenn ich nicht bei der ersten Probefahrt noch ein 14er Schaltritzel verwendet hätte, wäre mir auch diese Jungfernfahrt in guter Erinnerung geblieben. So sind es zwei hässliche grosse Narben unter dem Knie. Trotzdem liebe ich die Zicke die ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl vermittelt als Bikes mit Federgabel, Schaltung und Schnickschnack....


----------



## Smackes (5. Juli 2007)

Boah  (neidisch beäugend)

Sehr schön (vielleicht ein bisschen viele Aufkleber  )
Aber was ist ist den das für ein Kasterl am Sitzrohr?


----------



## sello (5. Juli 2007)

Ist das nicht der SLR mit den Rosen drauf?
Hab hier irgendwo mal gesehen, dass diese nach ca 50km wohl total verwischt sind.
Und was zum Teufel macht dieser komische Kasten, ich komm einfach nicht drauf.


----------



## SingleLight (5. Juli 2007)

Sieht aus wie nee Kindersitzbefestigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slingshot (5. Juli 2007)

Eigentlich sind auf dem Bike bis auf die Crossmaxaufkleber der laufräder keine weiteren vorhanden. Der Rahmen ist beschichtet und die Cube Logo's wurden anschließend herausgelasert, so das direkt das blanke Aluminium sichtbar wurde.
Beim Sattel handelt es sich wie schon bemerkt um einen SLR in Rosenoptik. zur Haltbarkeit selbst habe ich nur die besten Erfahrungen, auf zwei anderen Bikes fahre ich den gleichen Sattel nur in der Snakeoptik - einen seit ca.15000 Kilometern ohne das sich das Muster löste oder verwischte. Ich find die Optik einfach klasse, vom Sitzgefühl und Kompfort ganz zu schweigen.
Achja,.....  .....der schwarze Kasten. Es ist ein Kindersitzhalter!!!!!
Irgendjemand muss doch den Nachwuchs an das Gerät führen. Ausserdem hat die kleine nen Heidenspass dahintendrauf.


----------



## Spikey (5. Juli 2007)

Wat isn dat Orange-Silberne für ne fertige Schleuder?


----------



## nellsen (5. Juli 2007)

Centurion?!? Mein Vater hat das zum 6er dazu bekommen...(damals) aber glei wieder verkauft...


----------



## Alex de Large (5. Juli 2007)

nellsen schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat das zum 6er dazu bekommen.....



6er im Lotto?!


----------



## _stalker_ (5. Juli 2007)

war die frage ernst gemeint?
audi a6

edit: ach ja fahrräder... das cube gefällt - ich persönlich fänd es mit schwarzen laufrädern, kurbel etc. zwar noch schöner, aber das ist geschmackssache


----------



## isah (5. Juli 2007)

Insgesamt hab ich 160 Euro reingesteckt, faehrt sich sehr fein! hab mich direkt paar mal gelegt, aber .. naja, selbstverschulden und so. Skidden geht, wenn ich das rad auch nicht lange blockieren kann.. immer nur fuer so 2-3 meter dann rollts wieder.

Danke fuer die tolle Community, fuer die Tipps und so..

so weit, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (5. Juli 2007)

es lohnt sich noch 30 euro in einen neuen sattel und sattelstüze zu investieren.
das würde die optik kapital verbessren.


----------



## isah (5. Juli 2007)

Hast nen Vorschlag? Oder einfach in nen lbs und nen schoenen kaufen?

(PS: Hab nicht soviel erfahrungen mit Sattel und Zubehoer, normalerweise sehen meine Bikes so aus)


----------



## trapperjohn (5. Juli 2007)

Sieht das nur so aus, oder zeigt die Sattelstütze in die falsche Richtung?


----------



## _booze_ (5. Juli 2007)

oder generell erst mal die sattelstütze richtig rum machen ...

edit: zwei dumme ein gedanke...


----------



## isah (5. Juli 2007)

Was ist'n da Falsch rum? Ohje, ehrlich.. so hab ich das Ding vom Schrottplatz geholt.


----------



## _booze_ (5. Juli 2007)

an meinem diamant ist sie auch so rum...aber da kann ichs nich ändern weil der sattel irgendwann mal an der stange festgeschweißt wurde ...schien also so mode gewesen zu sein...


----------



## BQuark (5. Juli 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Hast nen Vorschlag? Oder einfach in nen lbs und nen schoenen kaufen?


ich finde klassiker gut, die seit jahrzehnten fast unverändert produziert werden.
die schmalen sind: "san marco concor" oder "selle italia flite"
etwas breiteren: "san marco rolls" oder "san marco regal"

die alle gibt es bei ebay/marktpaltz in einfacher ausführung (ohne titan-gestell) für 15 bis 30 euro

du brauchst dazu noch eine dünne sattelstütze (wahrscheinloch 25,6, 26,4 oder 26,8 am besten - nachmessen). die gibst es von kalloy neu für 20 oder gebraucht im preis bereich von 1 bis 10 euro (flohmarkt/ebay)

flohmarkt ist eigentlich die beste quelle für slochen sachen, aber erfordert zeit und passt nicht allen aus ethischer sicht (wegen vielen geklauten teile)


----------



## Bikefritzel (5. Juli 2007)

der sattelstützkolben ist "falschrum" allerdings ist es eigentlich wurscht..ich hab des an meinem radl auch so weil es sonst unbequem wäre.


----------



## Mischiman (5. Juli 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Will Dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber die Kombination Kleines Kettenblatt-Kleines Ritzel macht grade in Verbindung mit Kettenspanner gern Ärger. Die kette verschleisst schneller, rutscht durch etc..
> Zwar schade um den Rockring, aber ein Tausch auf 3X/4X-16/17/18 kommt Haltbarkeit und Kettenzug nur entgegen.
> 
> Hab selber meine 36/15 zugunsten von 44/18 getauscht, jetzt läuft's auch bei starken Anstiegen noch rund.
> ...


Du solltest noch dazu schreiben, dass sich bei einem größeren Kettenblatt jedes einzelne Glied nur halb soweit an seiner Rolle biegen muss wie bei einem kleineren (44er-Kettenblatt ca. 8,2°, 22er ca. 16,4°). Das vorne wie hinten. Dies führt zu geringerer Reibung, geringerem Verschleiß und letztlich dadurch zu weniger Kettenlängung.

Diese Längung führt dazu, dass die Kettenglieder nicht mehr jedes Gleich an jedem Zahn der Kettenblattes/Ritzel zieht, sondern zwischen zwei Gliedern eines nach außen oder innen gewölbt ist und keine Kraft überträgt. So zieht man dann mit einer 22er/11er Kombination dann mit ausgelutschter Kette vorne nur noch (stark übertrieben!) an 11 und hinten an 5 Zähnen, was zu erhöhtem Kettenblatt/Ritzelverschließ führt.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## _stalker_ (5. Juli 2007)

zusammengefrickeltes übergangs-mtb mit geliehenem rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (5. Juli 2007)

Der Sattel ist aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Farbe passt zwar aber... Naja...


----------



## SingleLight (6. Juli 2007)

So siehts ja ganz nett aus, aber der Sattel geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## Spikey (6. Juli 2007)

der Sattel ist doch geil


----------



## _stalker_ (6. Juli 2007)

find ich auch 
da ist ein uralter selle von nem herrenrad 
wie schon gesagt - das bike ist nur mal eben vorübergehend zusammengeschustert. 
im laufe der nächsten woche trudeln hier ein paar päckchen/pakete ein und dann ist das rad eh wieder geschichte.


----------



## olli (9. Juli 2007)

Endlich habe ich wieder einen Siglespeeder:


----------



## SingleLight (9. Juli 2007)

Einfach schick so rote Bikes Aber optisch würde ich mir noch nee silberne Sattelstütze besorgen, dann kannste mir die schwarze geben 
Wenn sich die Kette noch längt brauchste wohl noch ein Kettenspanner, oder?
Sehr feines Teil!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## olli (9. Juli 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Einfach schick so rote Bikes Aber optisch würde ich mir noch nee silberne Sattelstütze besorgen, dann kannste mir die schwarze geben
> Wenn sich die Kette noch längt brauchste wohl noch ein Kettenspanner, oder?
> Sehr feines Teil!
> 
> ...


Die Ausfallenden sind "länglich" (ich will nicht horizontal sagen) und lassen ca. 1cm Spann-Spielraum zu. Deshalb sind die alten Specis (Stumpis gab es auch mit den Ausfallenden) sehr gute SSP-Bikes.


----------



## Spikey (9. Juli 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich wieder einen Siglespeeder:



Rattenscharf, passt alles, vielleicht die Pumpe wech fÃ¼rs Foddoâ¦


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Juli 2007)

lenker, stütze, kettenblatt silber
oder
lrs, kurbel, vorbau schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_SvenSon (9. Juli 2007)

MOIN moin aus Hamburg hochgebirge st.pauli

so es ist endlich fast vollbracht,
mein neuer singelspeeder braucht nur ein zwei kleine teil und ist dann fertig

kurbel und lenker sind aus der lackierei wiedergekommen in crank brother green

verbaut wurde 6 goldene flaschenhalter schrauben
brave airbase vorbau
spank choclate griffe
lx gold brakes h und v
4 kettenblatt und 2 kurbelschrauben in gold
kmc singelspeedkette mit halflink
lenker fsa
sattelstütze raceface
bontrager bowdenzughüllen und teflon beschichtete bowtenzüge
mavic felgen
gabel von axima tech
rahmen no name
sattelklemme brave no pogo


so und so sieht es nun aus


ps suche sattel passen zu den griffen in braun sehr flache und sportliche optik
wer ein kennt bloß posten   

gruß svenson


----------



## Knacki1 (9. Juli 2007)

Man sieht nichts, aber was man sieht, ist, dass der Vorbau und Sattelklemme extrem klobig sind.


----------



## FR_SvenSon (9. Juli 2007)

ps frage wie kann ich das bild grösser und schärfer posten????


----------



## Bener (9. Juli 2007)

in deiner gallerie hochladen und dann nen link setzen


----------



## FR_SvenSon (9. Juli 2007)

so  2weiter 
versuch


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Juli 2007)

"if it looks schâ¬isse, it is schâ¬isse" 

auffallen um jeden preis? 
individuell auf jeden fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

Ich sach mal: ausbaufähig


----------



## Bikefritzel (9. Juli 2007)

bis auf vorabu und klemme find ichs ganz geil


----------



## gbm31 (9. Juli 2007)

himmel! ich bin blind!...


damit kann man fahren? das muss ja wendiger sein als ein kunstrad...


----------



## Spikey (9. Juli 2007)

Nööö, das gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Wipfler (9. Juli 2007)

Verhüterli schrieb:


> @Spikey abgefahren, einzigartig und sehr wartungsarm! Das erste Einrad mit zwei Rädern was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe!
> 
> @all: es handelt sich tatsächlich um ein Corratec Rahmen, mit feststehendem ausrangiertem Schaltwerk! welches wie schon richtig erkannt wurde als Spanner dient. Ansonsten ist es sehr lustig wie viele Teile so im Keller auf Halde liegen können, ähnlich wie mit verborgenen Schätzen die auf Flohmärkten auf Fahrradliebhaber/nostalgiker warten!



...menno, mir gings doch auch gar nicht um das Schaltwerk, sondern um die Kassette. Hab aber in der Eile tatsächlich übersehen, dass kein Hebel mehr dran ist.... mea culpa


----------



## SingleLight (9. Juli 2007)

Hauptsache Gold reingedreht, bei der Gabel schmerzen mir jetzt von der Optik schon die Gelenke Mano mano man
Ist die Kurbel grün? 

ach jo, da oben steht es jo


----------



## Opa Kruse (10. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen

hier ma n aktuelles bild vom großstadtflegel in natürlicher umgebung. nu mit poliertem 41er kettenblatt und silbernen pedalen (hab noch n paar alte xt gefunden... sind super).






gruß opa


----------



## trapperjohn (10. Juli 2007)

Fieser Sattel, aber der Rest macht was her  Auch wenn es so aussieht, als sei dir das Rad zu klein ...


----------



## Opa Kruse (10. Juli 2007)

moin flo

der sattel lag noch bei mir im keller rum. außerdem ich steh auf ledersättel, die sind so schön bequem... und n books team oder swift neu zu kaufen is bei so nem lowbudget projekt nich drin. soooo schlimm find ich ihn auch garnich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




der rahmen ist tatsächlich nur n 46er (mein waldräuber hat größe 49,5 und is genau richtig), aber so wie das rad jetzt eingestellt ist, stimmen die geometriepunkte: sattel, lenker und kurbel sehr gut. fährt sich wesentlich bequemer als es aussieht.

nochma von der seite:





gruß opa


----------



## trapperjohn (10. Juli 2007)

Das mit den Bildern funktioniert übrigens so:














Ich find den Sattel an sich auch nett, aber er passt absolut nicht zu dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (10. Juli 2007)

geil das ding sieht fast aus wie mein erster singlespeeder
und meins hatte auch nen hässlichen sattel (speci body geometry) weil die stütze festgerostet war und ich einen sattel mit hohem gestell brauchte


----------



## SingleLight (10. Juli 2007)

Endgeil das Teil Das nenn ich mal echt gelungen. Das Trekking bzw. Reiserad find ich auch klasse!


----------



## Opa Kruse (10. Juli 2007)

so hätt ich das mit den bildern auch gern gemacht... klappt bei mir nur irgendwie nich


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juli 2007)

Du hast Leerzeichen zwischen das  und die Grafikadresse gemacht. Die sind zuviel.

Das Bike finde ich auch klasse :daumen:

Vielleicht noch das Schaltauge abflexen?


----------



## trapperjohn (10. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Du hast Leerzeichen zwischen das  und die Grafikadresse gemacht. Die sind zuviel.
> 
> Das Bike finde ich auch klasse :daumen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juli 2007)

Stimmt  Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## Opa Kruse (11. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen

jetzt hab ich raus mit den bildern... hab im testbereich n bisschen geübt. danke für die tips.

auch wenn ich mir selbst keine schaltung mehr ranbauen werde (das fahrgefühl ohne "unnütze" technik will ich auf keinen fall mehr missen!!!), bleibt das schaltauge wohl dran. mich stört der kleine zippel da hinten nicht, und so habe ich mehr optionen den rahmen später nochma anders zu verwenden (als rad für die kids oder so).

gruß opa


----------



## BQuark (11. Juli 2007)

je länger die sattelstütze desto dünner sollte der sattel sein


----------



## selecta gold (11. Juli 2007)

opa weißt du was das für ein rahmen ist?modell, hersteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa Kruse (11. Juli 2007)

moin selecta gold

das is n Wheeler 3000 pro - rahmen mitte/ende der 90er (RH46, optima 4130 chrome-moly tubing). die echt hässlichen aufkleber waren zum glück nicht überlackiert. hat ne menge arbeit gemacht die ordentlich abzubekommen.

gruß opa


----------



## selecta gold (12. Juli 2007)

danke dir.
ein freund hat den gleichen rahmen. mit der geilen bowdenzugführung am oberrohr. dem ellelangem oberrohr etc. war allerdings schon 2 mal neugelackt worden so das keiner wusst was es für ein rahmen is.


----------



## Spikey (12. Juli 2007)

Moin Eingangrad-Freunde.

Möchte euch heute hier mein neues und erstes SingleSpeed präsentieren. Es handelt sich um ein Gazelle Champion Stahlrahmen, Reynolds 531, 
Bj. 78. Komplett neu aufgebaut auf Singlespeed, pulverbeschichtet in Bomberorange, eigenes Dekor-Layout.
Übersetzung 42/16. Was noch fehlt sind die Haken und Riemen, die sind aber schon unterwegs. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, 
das Teil ist eine Rakete, wiegt  ca. 9 kg und wird von mir hauptsächlich in der Stadt gefahren, deshalb auch die Glocke 
Was mir noch nicht gefällt, ist die provisorische Bowdenzughalterung am Oberrohr. Momentan einfach weisse Kabelbinder. 
Das soll aber nicht so bleiben. Da waren im Original Chromschellen dran, die leider nicht mehr vorhanden sind. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich solche Rahmenschellen, am besten verchromt, finden kann? Das wäre super!


----------



## F-N-C (12. Juli 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> ...Da waren im Original Chromschellen dran, die leider nicht mehr vorhanden sind.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich solche Rahmenschellen, am besten verchromt, finden kann? Das wäre super!...



Da könntest Du beim Brüggelmann Glück haben. Die müssten sowas eigentlich noch haben.

Übrigens:
Echt schönes Rad. Noch'n weisser Sattel (passend zum Lenkerband) und die Zugverlegung. Dann isses


----------



## Spikey (12. Juli 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Da könntest Du beim Brüggelmann Glück haben. Die müssten sowas eigentlich noch haben.
> 
> Übrigens:
> Echt schönes Rad. Noch'n weisser Sattel (passend zum Lenkerband) und die Zugverlegung. Dann isses



Sattel kommt noch ein weißer Turbo drauf, danke für den Tipp und dein Lob.
Leider finde ich nix bei Brügelmann, weiss ja noch nicht mal wie das genau heisst.


Ich suche soetwas:


----------



## Opa Kruse (12. Juli 2007)

moin spikey

sehr schönes rad.fehlen nur noch n weißer sattel, die schellen für den bremszug und metallkäfige mit weißen lederriemen für die pedale. schellen für die zugverlegung findest du vielleicht hier:
http://www.velo-classic.de/index.htm

gruß opa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (12. Juli 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> moin spikey
> 
> sehr schönes rad.fehlen nur noch n weißer sattel, die schellen für den bremszug und metallkäfige mit weißen lederriemen für die pedale. schellen für die zugverlegung findest du vielleicht hier:
> http://www.velo-classic.de/index.htm
> ...



also für alle die den Artikel auch suchen sollten, das nennt sich *'Bremszugbandagen'* und es gibt sie bei Brügelmann. Hab ich gerade bestellt.
Weisser Sattel, Chromhaken und weisse Lederriemen sind auch bald montiert.
Wobei der Flite in orangsch auch nicht gerade schlecht aussieht. Ist vorallem selten Aber danke Opa für dein Lob, wie gesagt, deine Kritikpunkte sind spätestens nächste Woche behoben. Ich konnte es nur nicht erwarten, habs zusammengebaut um damit rumzuflitzen


----------



## nevisthebrave (12. Juli 2007)

hey bin wieder da
war mal kurz wech
mit meinem singlespeed in see


----------



## Bikefritzel (12. Juli 2007)

wunderschön


----------



## pilato (12. Juli 2007)

@spikey: wenn du nen anderen Sattel montierst hätte ich Interesse an dem orangen Flite. Falls du ihn abgeben willst....


----------



## Spikey (12. Juli 2007)

pilato schrieb:


> @spikey: wenn du nen anderen Sattel montierst hätte ich Interesse an dem orangen Flite. Falls du ihn abgeben willst....



Ui nee, den geb ich nicht her, hab ich lange nach suchen müssen, sorry 
Einen Flite in Weiß suche ich auch noch, falls das jemand hier liest. Zahle gut


----------



## pilato (12. Juli 2007)

dann sag mir wenigstens wo du ihn hergekriegt hast. War sicherlich nicht billig^^


----------



## Spikey (12. Juli 2007)

pilato schrieb:


> dann sag mir wenigstens wo du ihn hergekriegt hast. War sicherlich nicht billig^^



Die Bucht, preislich wars sogar ganz OK, glaub 35 


----------



## pilato (12. Juli 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Ui nee, den geb ich nicht her



auch nicht im tausch gegen einen weißen flite?


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Juli 2007)

selber machen


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Oder nem Sattler in die Hand drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi F. (13. Juli 2007)

@nevisthebrave,
Traumhaft....
Ist das nachbearbeitet ?
Hoher Kontrast ?
Schöööööön es Foto.

Ach ja, das Bike auch


----------



## Spikey (13. Juli 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> selber machen



und so geht es:
Sattelbezug


----------



## nevisthebrave (13. Juli 2007)

nevisthebrave schrieb:


> hey bin wieder da
> war mal kurz wech
> mit meinem singlespeed in see



foto enstand mit eos 350d und 50mm festbrennweite lichtstärke 1.8
da das licht so schummrig war hab ich mal einfach in s/w gewandelt
aber bearbeitet is da nicht allzusehr.
freut mich wenns gefällt... auch das rad... war ne menge arbeit


----------



## BQuark (13. Juli 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> und so geht es:
> Sattelbezug



Vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## Spikey (13. Juli 2007)

BQuark schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link!



Bitteschön


----------



## etiam (13. Juli 2007)

jaja, einfach nach schwarzweiss wandeln, da fallen die fehlfarben einfach nciht mehr auf. hast dann aber noch mit dem unschärfepinsel in photoshop nachgearbeitet  die schärfeebene ist nämlich an den rändern ebenfalls unscharf..  du schlimmer finger du 
aber von mir auch ein daumen nach oben. gefällt mir sowahl als radler als auch als photograph.


----------



## otwo (13. Juli 2007)

@ brave: kette hängt doch recht stark oder?


----------



## _booze_ (13. Juli 2007)

spannung sieht völlig in ordnung aus...zumal bei dem grad der verzahnung...


----------



## nevisthebrave (13. Juli 2007)

ja selbstverständlich noch im photoshop nach dem verkleinern
unscharf maskiert. der rest macht die 1.8 lichtstärke .
.
ursprünglich hatte ich nen kettenspanner von point dran.
der ist aber nach ner woche schon wieder ab. total schrott.
laute laufgeräusche etc. und zu meinem eigenen erstaunen
klappts auch ohne. hab die kette jetzt 1000 km drauf und sie
ist noch nicht einmal abgesprungen!!! nur spannen ist natürlich
ohne horizontake ausfallenden mal schlecht.
ansonsten ein traum von einem rad, wenn ja wenn doch die
triarahmenposition nich wär. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (13. Juli 2007)

hier mal meins.










Gesamtkosten ca. 100


bilder ausem keller, weil krank.


----------



## pilato (14. Juli 2007)

das Koga gefällt mir aber kann der Vorbau nicht noch ein bissel tiefer oder wirds dann unbequem? Wasn das für ne Kurbel?


----------



## Bikefritzel (14. Juli 2007)

das koga sieht wunderbar aus
aber hast du da schmiere an die rohre gebracht oder was? autolackpolitur würd sehr helfen :;-):

uli


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Juli 2007)

pilato schrieb:


> das Koga gefällt mir aber kann der Vorbau nicht noch ein bissel tiefer oder wirds dann unbequem? Wasn das für ne Kurbel?




Kurbel is ne Shimano 600, der lange vorbau ist erst gestern dran gekommen. testen konnt ich das rad mit "flatbar" und neuem Vorbau noch nicht, weil ich krank bin. Allerding werd ich wohl noch ne neue sattelstütze brauchen, weil die alte zu kurz ist.




			
				bikefritzel schrieb:
			
		

> das koga sieht wunderbar aus
> aber hast du da schmiere an die rohre gebracht oder was? autolackpolitur würd sehr helfen :;-):
> 
> uli




Das Rad hab ich so gekauft... und zum sauber machen hat ich bisher noch keine Zeit/Lust... wird aber demnächst mal angegangen.


----------



## Keili (16. Juli 2007)

Den Crosser mal ein bissel umgebaut!











Keili


----------



## etiam (16. Juli 2007)

jaja, die liebe 1,8er lichtstärke. ich hab dasselbe ja auch zuhause, wirklich ein traum, in vielerlei hinsicht. richtig scharf ab 2,2 und preiswert. kann man nix besseres kaufen, ausser noch teurer, aber sonst bleibt ja weniger geld fürs radl. mit dem extra fürs 1,4er kann ich mir schon ein neues singlespeed kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (16. Juli 2007)

Keili schrieb:


> Den Crosser mal ein bissel umgebaut! ...



Geil! Naben und Steuersatz passend zu den Blümchen!  

Die rosa Details passen gut zusammen, nicht zu viele, ist schön dezent! Sehr schönes Rad! Gefällt mir super!
Trotzdem, am besten gefällt mir die Bremse... *Seufz*


----------



## Felixxx (17. Juli 2007)

Montags bis Freitags zur Arbeit und retour - am Wochenende Spaß im Bikepark  
Allerdings war nach meinem letzten Besuch dort ein upgrade fällig - habe mit meinen V-Brakes in nur 12 Monaten meine Felgen durchgebremst  

Daher jetzt mit disc...





Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx 

P.S. hier noch mit V-Brakes...


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juli 2007)

Geil 

Mit Starrbike im Bikepark. Bist mein persönlicher Held


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Juli 2007)

ja und vor allem dann "nur" mit vertical und table top...
mit 2.6er oder 3.0er schlappen wäre da wenigstens noch einiges mehr an dämpfung vorhanden. spricht jedenfalls sehr für deine technik


----------



## nullvektor (18. Juli 2007)

hallo!
so nun mein singlespeed .übersetzung ist 48/18.


----------



## Martin M (18. Juli 2007)

Keili schrieb:


> Den Crosser mal ein bissel umgebaut!
> ...
> Keili


Schick!

Und 'ne nette Bremse, sieht man auch nicht so oft.


----------



## Keili (18. Juli 2007)

Die LAufräder hab ich übrigens diesmal selbst gebaut 
Hat super geklappt!

Keili


----------



## _booze_ (18. Juli 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> ja und vor allem dann "nur" mit vertical und table top...
> mit 2.6er oder 3.0er schlappen wäre da wenigstens noch einiges mehr an dämpfung vorhanden. spricht jedenfalls sehr für deine technik


da soll doch ma noch einer sagen der vertical wär der schlechteste kaugummireifen den er je gesehen hätte   

@nullvektor: schicke farbe...bloß die kurbel sieht irgendwie nich so vertrauenerweckend aus?


----------



## nullvektor (19. Juli 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> @nullvektor: schicke farbe...bloß die kurbel sieht irgendwie nich so vertrauenerweckend aus?



die kurbel sieht nur so aus.die ist aus stahl die wird halten.außerdem habe ich die so schön poliert, die muss einfach halten. ich hatte erst eine lx kurbel mit alublatt dran,da habe ich mir mehr sorgen gemacht.


----------



## _booze_ (19. Juli 2007)

nullvektor schrieb:


> die kurbel sieht nur so aus.die ist aus stahl die wird halten.außerdem habe ich die so schön poliert, die muss einfach halten.


das eine begründet ja nicht gleich automatisch das andere ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bird (19. Juli 2007)

So, nun meins.
War ein Versuch das Rad so leicht, so günstig, so schick und so haltbar wie möglich zu bauen.
Kritik sehr erwünscht.







9,3 kg


----------



## SingleLight (19. Juli 2007)

Hi,
jo die Gabel habe ich auch  Aber sag mal, ist der Rahmen den nicht zu klein,
wie groß bis Du und was ist das für nee Rahmenhöhe? Wenn ich so lange
fahren müsste, dann würden mir die Hände schmerzen 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MadCyborg (19. Juli 2007)

-schwarzen sattel und schwarze griffe
-kurbel polieren
-magicgear versuchen
...und die zuganschlÃ¤ge kÃ¶nnen ab  ...
sonst ganz nett.
â¬\ wenns geht die schrift von der gabel runter


----------



## bird (19. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Reaktion.

@SingleLight: Ist ein 22"-Rahmen. Ich bin 1,99 m hoch. Stimmt der Rahmen ist schon ziemlich kompakt für meine Größe. Aber mit dem steilen Lenkwinkel fährt sich das Bike prima, gerade in der Stadt.
Geht schon ziemlich auf die Hände, hab den Lenker auch ganz fett mit Lenkerband umwickelt.
Komfort habe ich bei dem Rad völlig außen vor gelassen.

@Madcyborg: Danke für die Kritik. Die Zuganschläge können wirklich ab aber die roten Griffe und Sattel finde ich eigentlich stimmig.
Die Embleme auf der Gabel sind leider überlackiert.

Was ist "MagicGear"?


----------



## bird (19. Juli 2007)

Klar Magic Gear. 

Hast Du Erfahrungen damit?
Was ist denn, wenn die Kette verschleißt und länger wird?
Der Kettenspanner ist echt mies, macht nur Probleme.


----------



## BQuark (19. Juli 2007)

welche probleme macht der kettenspanner?


----------



## bird (19. Juli 2007)

Der Kettenspanner bewegt sich nur noch mit viel Reibung. Dadurch springt die Kette oft runter.
Hab den schon auseinander genommen, gereinigt und gefettet, aber keine Veränderung.
Außerdem springt die Kette oft vom Leitröllchen. Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich an der unsauberen Kettenlinie.


----------



## _stalker_ (19. Juli 2007)

bin ich der erste dem das auffällt? hab ich was überlesen? nur eine bremse? ist aber nicht fixed, oder? (vorne schaut ja nach bahnnabe aus hinten seh ichs nicht)
das würde dann die probleme erklären O_O
sorg erst mal für eine ordentliche kettenlinie und schau wie es dann ist


----------



## trapperjohn (19. Juli 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> vorne schaut ja nach bahnnabe aus hinten seh ichs nicht



Bahnnabe? Mit Disc? 

Nur 1 Bremse + Freilauf ist blöd ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bird (19. Juli 2007)

Nee, sind nur solide Deore-Naben. Bei den Dingern ist der Flansch enorm groß.
Ihr glaubt gar nicht, was die Dinger wiegen.  

@stalker: wie was würde die Probleme erklären?

Glaub der Kettenspanner ist einfach nur verbogen.

Finde eine Bremse reicht absolut aus. Komm ich immernoch schneller durch die Stadt als nur fixed.


----------



## sello (19. Juli 2007)

Ich fine das Rad würde mit 28" Rädern besser aussehen, zumindest die Gabel ist ja ne Trekking Gabel, die sollte es hergeben, und Hinten scheint auch noch viel Platz zu sein, bei der Rahmenhöhe wirken die Räder ja regelrecht mikkrig.


----------



## bird (19. Juli 2007)

Stimmt, sehen ein bisschen klein aus.
Aber die Gabel ist eigentlich für 26". Die ist nur so hoch um mit der Einbauhöhe die Federgabelgeometrie ein wenig auszugleichen.


----------



## SingleLight (20. Juli 2007)

Hi,
also ich bin 192 und mein Rahmen ist 58 cm (23), das reicht grade wie ich finde. Bei mir sehen die Reifen zum Rahmen + Gabel (habe auch die Kinesis) nicht so klein aus, sind das echte 26 Reifen bei Dir? Bin echt total irritiert Werde bald mal ein Bild reinsetzten.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## _booze_ (20. Juli 2007)

bird schrieb:


> Finde eine Bremse reicht absolut aus. Komm ich immernoch schneller durch die Stadt als nur fixed.


ich hätt ja die bremse lieber nach hinten gemacht aber naja muss ja jeder selber wissen ob er sich mal übern lenker verabschieden will odern ich ...und was ist wenn die eine bremse mal ausfällt? beine raus und beten?


----------



## bird (20. Juli 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> ich hätt ja die bremse lieber nach hinten gemacht aber naja muss ja jeder selber wissen ob er sich mal übern lenker verabschieden will odern ich ...und was ist wenn die eine bremse mal ausfällt? beine raus und beten?




wie jetzt, bremse lieber nach hinten?
bei nur 20-30 % der Bremskraft?  
hab mich noch nie überschlagen wenn ich vorne gebremst habe.
ich glaube, wem das passiert, der sollte sich über seine fahrtechnikqualitäten noch mal ernsthafte gedanken machen.  
na klar ist es ein wenig heikel, wenn man nur eine bremse hat. hab vorne ne louise, die geht nicht so schnell kaputt. und wenn doch, dann passiert das eher schleichend.
is mir mal bei ner hs11 passiert, da hatte die leitung ein loch, aus dem dann eher langsam das öl ausgetreten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (20. Juli 2007)

ich bin selber ne ganze weile mit nur einer bremse vorne gefahren...was willstn machen wenn zum beispiel hund samt herrchen übern weg gerannt kommt oder auf nem engem weg ne autotür vor dir aufgeht? drüberspringen?


----------



## bird (20. Juli 2007)

nicht radfahren!   
ne, mal im ernst: was machste denn, wenn du nur eine bremse hinten hast. driften?
bevor man sich überschlägt, löst man doch lieber die bremse wieder, oder?
kann auch sein, dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe. dann bitte ich um aufklärung.


----------



## hoeckle (20. Juli 2007)

So nun mein Beitrag.

Sicherlich am Thema vorbei, wenn man´s puristisch betrachtet (simplespeed  ), aber denoch Singlespeed....


----------



## Alex de Large (20. Juli 2007)

Verändert sich die Kettenlänge beim Einfedern nicht?


----------



## hoeckle (20. Juli 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Verändert sich die Kettenlänge beim Einfedern nicht?



Kaum...Deshalb leider der Spanner...


----------



## _booze_ (20. Juli 2007)

sieht mir fast so aus als ob sich eher die kette in nem winkel paralell zum boden bewegen würde wenn der hinterbau einfedert...hab ich mich jetzt kompliziert ausgedrückt?


----------



## hoeckle (20. Juli 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> sieht mir fast so aus als ob sich eher die kette in nem winkel paralell zum boden bewegen würde wenn der hinterbau einfedert...hab ich mich jetzt kompliziert ausgedrückt?




 Hmm... Verstanden hab ich es zumindest nicht ganz. Glaube aber zu Wissen worauf du hinaus willst...

Also es ist so: Beim Einfedern längt sich der untere Teil der Kette. Der Spanner wird nach unten gedrückt. Der obere Teil der Kette verändert seine Spannung gar nicht, da die Kette gaaanz knapp auf Höhe des Drehpunkts des Hinterbau´s läuft. Wie es sich auf Dauer verhält werd ich erst noch sehen. Ist heute gerade erst fertig geworden...


----------



## _booze_ (20. Juli 2007)

sach ich doch ...der hinterbau bewegt sich in nem nahezu gleichen winkel im verhältnis zum mittelpunkt der kurbel sprich wenn er nach oben einfedert ist die entfernung an der oberseite der kette immer nahezu gleich lang


----------



## nullvektor (21. Juli 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> So nun mein Beitrag.
> 
> Sicherlich am Thema vorbei, wenn man´s puristisch betrachtet (simplespeed  ), aber denoch Singlespeed....



 lecker teil


----------



## Spezialistz (21. Juli 2007)

edit.....hatte den tab zu lange auf, frage schon längst beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bird (21. Juli 2007)

@ hoeckle:
sehr schick.
wo fährstn damit? finde, die reifen stehen einem fully nicht so recht.
sag mal, wie kriegst du denn das hin, dass der kettenspanner nach oben spannt? ist, glaub ich ein point, oder?


----------



## hoeckle (21. Juli 2007)

bird schrieb:


> @ hoeckle:
> sehr schick.
> wo fährstn damit? finde, die reifen stehen einem fully nicht so recht.
> sag mal, wie kriegst du denn das hin, dass der kettenspanner nach oben spannt? ist, glaub ich ein point, oder?



Danke.. 

Ist ab sofort meine Stadtschlampe! Die Reifen sind richtige Klassiker von Ritchey (MobyBite) in 2.1. Bei dünneren wäre ich auch deiner Meinung, aber für die Stadt brauchts definitiv keine Stolle. Sind aber sauschwer. Der Rahmen ist, abgesehen von einer klitzekleinen Beule am SR, absolut wie aus dem Laden. Fürs rumhacken offroad ist er mir deshalb einfach zu schade. Aber ebenso gehört er nicht an die Wand sondern gefahren. Und für die Stadt langt mir SSP. 

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, glaube aber ja. Musst nur die Achse vom Röllchen ziehen und den Spanner im Uhrzeigersinn soweit drehen bist du die achse wieder durchsteckst. Hoffe konnte mich nachvollziehbar ausdrücken ???


----------



## Alex de Large (21. Juli 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Danke..
> 
> Ist ab sofort meine Stadtschlampe!



Muß aber sehr hügelig sein, bei Euch (bei der Übersetzung)


----------



## hoeckle (21. Juli 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Muß aber sehr hügelig sein, bei Euch (bei der Übersetzung)



 

a) alt und schwach... Und wird auch nicht besser...  

b) Innsbruck...


----------



## DIP (22. Juli 2007)

Nein, ist (leider) nicht meins...


----------



## _booze_ (22. Juli 2007)

vielleicht auch besser so  isn bissl arg overstyled find ich...


----------



## MadCyborg (22. Juli 2007)

naja man müsste halt auch mit ner ner goldenen pornobrille fahren, und mit nem weißen anzug. hat aber was. weiß einer was zum kettenblatt? das find ich geil.


----------



## kingmoe (22. Juli 2007)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> naja man müsste halt auch mit ner ner goldenen pornobrille fahren, und mit nem weißen anzug. hat aber was. weiß einer was zum kettenblatt? das find ich geil.



Goldener Anzug mit weißer Brille! Rrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## armin-m (22. Juli 2007)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> weiß einer was zum kettenblatt? das find ich geil.



Ist das nicht die Singlespeedkurbelgarnitur von Paul`s? Das Kettenblatt sieht
jedenfalls danach aus...

Ich find die Farbkombi übrigens saugeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa Kruse (22. Juli 2007)

*n traum*

nur die aufkleber auf den felgen stören (und vielleicht das geschriebsel aufm sattel)
is nur schon zu schade um es zu fahren

die kurbel is von paul: http://www.paulcomp.com/

gruß opa


----------



## mete (22. Juli 2007)




----------



## otwo (22. Juli 2007)

freilauf oder fixie?aber echt heißes teil


----------



## mete (22. Juli 2007)

Ist mit Freilauf.


----------



## Bikefritzel (22. Juli 2007)

die kurbel ist von pauls

@mete
wunderschön


----------



## JensXTR (22. Juli 2007)

DIP schrieb:


> Nein, ist (leider) nicht meins...



Das Teil ist genial, das nenn ich mal konsequent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedkauboy (24. Juli 2007)

@mete:
Toll endlich mal wieder nen Modolo-Vorbau zu sehen!
Tolle Farbe und Laufräder, nur die Gabel find ich zu fett....


----------



## speedkauboy (24. Juli 2007)

So, gestern Abend um 11 mal eben schnell den Umwerfer abgebaut, die Altus Cantis gegen ProMax-Hebel und V-Break getauscht (Zug hinten fehlt) und nun wid getestet.....Mal sehen welche Übersetzung ich abkann


----------



## bird (24. Juli 2007)




----------



## SingleLight (24. Juli 2007)

Ui, ein GT Rahmen und dann noch in rot 
Als erstes würde ich noch die Reflektoren aus den Speichen machen,
dann noch die Bremszugführung am Kopf entfernen. Was hast Du den
mit dem Bremszug nach hinten gemacht, der flattert aber komisch?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## speedkauboy (24. Juli 2007)

Hatte keinen passenden Bremszug da, wird Heute erledigt...
Die Reflektoren sind schon runter, Bremszugführung kommt noch wech, da ich eh das Lenkkopflager erneuern muss.... 
Diverses soll getauscht werden: Avid V-Brakes in schwarz, ordentliche Kurbelgarnitur in schwarz, Laufradsatz in schwarz, neuer Lenker und Vorbau und Griffe, dann erstmal fahren und im Winter neu lacken... 

Habe das arme Ding für`n Zwanni aus einer Rahlstedter Tiefgarage gerettet..da darf man nicht allzuviel erwarten....


----------



## mete (24. Juli 2007)

speedkauboy schrieb:


> @mete:
> Toll endlich mal wieder nen Modolo-Vorbau zu sehen!
> Tolle Farbe und Laufräder, nur die Gabel find ich zu fett....



Die Originalgabel hat's leider bei einem Treppenhüpfer zerlegt.....rest in pieces...


----------



## speedkauboy (24. Juli 2007)

Hoffe Du hast Dich nicht zu sehr auf die Fresse gehauen...Das letzte Mal hatte ich das vor knapp 15 Jahren, da hats im Wald meine Pressstahlgabel vom 24" zerlegt....der Weg war ******** lang nach Hause....


----------



## mete (24. Juli 2007)

speedkauboy schrieb:


> Hoffe Du hast Dich nicht zu sehr auf die Fresse gehauen...Das letzte Mal hatte ich das vor knapp 15 Jahren, da hats im Wald meine Pressstahlgabel vom 24" zerlegt....der Weg war ******** lang nach Hause....



neenee, die Gabel hats nur verbogen, so dass ich dann einen lustigen Lenkwinkel hatte


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Juli 2007)

treppenhüpfer?
du sollst doch nicht immer mit dem renner streeten - wie oft soll ich es dir denn noch sagen?!


----------



## mete (25. Juli 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> treppenhüpfer?
> du sollst doch nicht immer mit dem renner streeten - wie oft soll ich es dir denn noch sagen?!



Ich war sowieso schon zu spät zur Uni und das der kürzeste Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (25. Juli 2007)

konfuzius sagt der kürzeste weg ist nicht immer der leichteste!


----------



## mete (25. Juli 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> konfuzius sagt der kürzeste weg ist nicht immer der leichteste!


...ja, ein weiser Mann...oh, ich hab noch einen zum Lachen...


----------



## SingleLight (25. Juli 2007)

Hinten die gleiche Felge wie vorne und dann noch in weiß, datt wäre geil gewesen


----------



## mete (25. Juli 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Hinten die gleiche Felge wie vorne und dann noch in weiß, datt wäre geil gewesen



..lässt sich alles noch machen, das Hinterrad steht hier noch herum und ich war ehrlich am Grübeln, ob weiß oder gold...


----------



## speedkauboy (25. Juli 2007)

@mete:
irgendwie mag ich Deinen Style... 

Soll ich Dir mein Bike mal rumbringen?


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2007)

die goldenen strahlen/spitzen sehen richtig gut aus.
hinten auch die felge in gold und es ist richtig schick.


----------



## mete (25. Juli 2007)

Sooo? Naja, ich wolte ja schon immer ein Rad, dass wie ein zu lange gelutschtes Bonbon aussieht...


----------



## F-N-C (25. Juli 2007)

Oowww...
Du fährst die Infernos "ernsthaft"/täglich/im Wald/regelmässig, oder nur zum Biergarten/Eisdiele...?

Ich mein, die sind ja ganz hübsch, passen prima, vor Allem so in Gold. Schaut schon geil aus.
Aber ich hab die Dinger als nicht sonderlich alltagstauglich in Erinnerung.
Kamen mir irgendwie arg träge und labbrig vor, hatte das Gefühl ich merke in der Kurve ob grade eine Speiche unten ist, oder nicht.
Dafür gibt's 'ne nette Light-Show im Dunkeln, wenn man vergisst die Beläge nachzustellen und die bereits (zu tief) auf dem Magnesium-Rand greifen.


----------



## mete (25. Juli 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Oowww...
> Du fährst die Infernos "ernsthaft"/täglich/im Wald/regelmässig, oder nur zum Biergarten/Eisdiele...?



Nein, bevor ich mich mit den Dingern irgendwo sehen lasse, werde ich noch gehörig trainieren müssen..., aber als Laufradsatz für richtig schlechtes Wetter gehen die schon, dann brauch' ich nicht immer die Reifen wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2007)

@mete: jetzt noch putzen *duck*


----------



## F-N-C (25. Juli 2007)

mete schrieb:


> ... bevor ich mich mit den Dingern irgendwo sehen lasse, werde ich noch gehörig trainieren müssen... ...



Nee, nee, Du siehst das falsch.
Grade MIT den Dingern trainiert es sich doch hervorragend


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Juli 2007)

so endlich ist mein erster SSP-City-Liner auch fertig  

bild ist zwar etwas dunkel, aber da kommt noch mal ein helleres  

übersetzung 46/18, finds für die stadt ganz gut will aber auch nochmal 46/21 versuchen?!


----------



## SingleLight (25. Juli 2007)

So nun bis auf dem Sattel erst einmal fertig, hat erst rund 400km runter. Macht nee menge Spaß damit ein paar Mountainbiker Berg hoch zu ärger, ja auch im Wald ab und zu 
38->17 Hätte nicht gedacht das SSP so gut funktioniert. Macht echt einen Mordsspaß, mal sehen wie lange noch. Bin vor einem Jahr auf die Idee gekommen, auch durch diesen Thread hier, danke! Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden.












Gruß
Christian


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2007)

schwarz + schlicht 
das "helle" an der gabel vielleicht noch weg...


----------



## SingleLight (26. Juli 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das "helle" an der gabel vielleicht noch weg...



Geht so einfach nicht, ist ja unter der Klarlacklackierung Sonst wäre es schon lange weg.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (26. Juli 2007)

ich hab damals die decals an meiner maxlight mit nagellack überlackiert 

und ein bergrad habe ich jetzt übrigens auch wieder:


----------



## dirtsurfer (26. Juli 2007)

Hat ja unglaublich viele schöne bikes auf den letzten 10 Seiten gegeben. Möchte jetzt aber nicht jedes quoten, ganz speziell dafür:


Echt Geniales Foto von einem wunderschönen Rad.


nevisthebrave schrieb:


>





Unglaublich schön, die Beschriftung auf den Felgen ist aber recht überflüssig


DIP schrieb:


>


----------



## hasenheide (26. Juli 2007)

speedkauboy schrieb:


>



Der Sattel ist aber beim Foto machen versehentlich so tief gerutscht!?


----------



## bähr83 (27. Juli 2007)

@speedkauboy:
wo hast du den zug vom schaltwerk fixiert?


----------



## _booze_ (27. Juli 2007)

is da noch n shifter am lenker?...der zug geht auf jeden fall unten an der kettenstrebe, dann hoch am unterrohr und vorne an lenker...


----------



## gaguli (27. Juli 2007)




----------



## tias (27. Juli 2007)

so pünktlich zum sis fertig


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Juli 2007)

schön. nicht ganz so schön wie dein anderes stumpi aber trotzdem

mein fixie hat jetzt 2 bremsen und pussyübersetzung zwecks kilometer fressen:


----------



## trapperjohn (28. Juli 2007)

Schick - bis auf die Bremshebel 
Warum hast du da nicht die passenden für Zeitfahrlenker genommen? Die kosten doch fast nix?


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Juli 2007)

passende zeitfahrhebel hab ich ja schon am anderen rad...das wäre ja langweilig 
die aerohebel waren halt über, da mir der "normale" rennlenker am anderen rad nicht getaugt hat
für ewig bleibt das eh nicht so...wie alles bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2007)

schöner, roter flitzer. starr oder freilauf?


----------



## Rüpel (28. Juli 2007)

Hier mein holdes Bahnrad. Trägt mich täglich zuverlässig zur Arbeit und wieder zurück. Fährt sich schön knackig und aglil.

Übersetzung auf dem Foto ist 50:17, hab aber inzw auf 54:17 aufgestockt.

Zum Rahmen kann ich nichts sagen, hatte keine Decals. Ist aber vermutlich ein Franzose. Gabel ist eine neue Fort Track. Die Stradas werden nächste Woche noch gegen eine Pista mit 52er Dura Ace NJS Blatt  getauscht. Lenker ist ein 3ttt Pista mit einem (ultrahässlichen) Modolo Tau Vorbau. Naben sind Renaks und die Felgen uralte und arg ramponierte Rigidas. Last but not least (oder doch) ein beschissen weicher Daytona Sattel (der gegen einen Flite getauscht wird).









Sieht schlimmer aus, als es is; stört eigentlich nur beim Trackstand und engen Wenden. Hab mich aber daran gewöhnt und komme mit klar. Zumal ich 165er Campa Pista montieren werde (aktuell 172,5er Strada).


----------



## _stalker_ (29. Juli 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schöner, roter flitzer. starr oder freilauf?



du hast es doch sogar schon mal bewertet - ist bloß die schwarze folie wieder ab und so 



			
				_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> fixie


----------



## roesli (29. Juli 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> So nun bis auf dem Sattel erst einmal fertig, hat erst rund 400km runter. Macht nee menge Spaß damit ein paar Mountainbiker Berg hoch zu ärger, ja auch im Wald ab und zu
> 38->17 Hätte nicht gedacht das SSP so gut funktioniert. Macht echt einen Mordsspaß, mal sehen wie lange noch. Bin vor einem Jahr auf die Idee gekommen, auch durch diesen Thread hier, danke! Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden.



Gut und recht und schlicht und schön. Aber ein Tacho auf einem Singlespeed? - Ist ja schon fast wie eine Schaltung


----------



## SingleLight (30. Juli 2007)

roesli schrieb:


> Gut und recht und schlicht und schön. Aber ein Tacho auf einem Singlespeed? - Ist ja schon fast wie eine Schaltung



Hi,
den Tacho benutze ich eigentlich mehr als Kilometerzähler Auf der anderen Seite des Lenkers kann man sogar noch ein GPS-Gerät dran klicken. Das Bike soll ja nicht nur als Stadtschlampe dienen, will damit auch ein paar Touren machen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2007)

das system seinen lack durch aufkleber zu schützen 
wurde ja mal konsequent durchgezogem 

@stalker: stimmt, irgendwie verpeilt.


----------



## Hey Joe (31. Juli 2007)

Rüpel schrieb:


> .



Schöne Pedale  

Wo hast du denn die alten Metall-Haken aufgetrieben? Genau solche suche ich auch gerade.


----------



## Pellenheimer (1. August 2007)

hier mal meins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1376/957324282_4d186ee4b5_b.jpghttp://farm2.static.flickr.com/1050/957323700_7f2858111a_b.jpg


----------



## Pellenheimer (1. August 2007)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1050/957323700_7f2858111a_b.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pellenheimer (1. August 2007)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1376/957324282_4d186ee4b5_b.jpg


----------



## Pellenheimer (1. August 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601116663777/


----------



## mete (1. August 2007)

Schick, selbst liniert? 
Naja, kleine Veränderungen bei mir, war halt langweilig:


----------



## hasenheide (1. August 2007)

Mein Chaka Pele:


----------



## Pellenheimer (3. August 2007)

jup


----------



## Tech3 (4. August 2007)

@mete:

Nette Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (7. August 2007)

nochmal ein kleines Update meines Hollandrades
Bissl mit Photoshop bearbeitet.


----------



## bird (7. August 2007)

old school!!


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2007)

sehr sehr hübsch


----------



## trapperjohn (9. August 2007)

Spassteil für das kleine Portemonaie:








flickr


----------



## _stalker_ (10. August 2007)

hell yeah was geil das gerät


----------



## SingleLight (10. August 2007)

Sensationell 
Sag mal, wie viele one gear hast Du den nun schon?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## trapperjohn (10. August 2007)

Gerade so genug, um für jeden Einsatzzweck das passende Rad zu besitzen


----------



## olli (17. August 2007)

SPOT FIXIE im AUFBAU:

1. Anlötteile absägen und feilen:













2. Blanke Stellen mittels Banderolen verdecken und neue Decals aufbringen, Rad grob zusammenstecken:













3. (things to come) Fixel Ritzel anstelle der hinteren Disk montieren, vordere Scheibenbremse mit rechtem Hebel suchen, Kleinteile montieren, Fixie fahren, auf die Fresse legen, Fixie wieder verkaufen ...


----------



## a.nienie (17. August 2007)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf die Fresse legen, Fixie wieder verkaufen


die letzten 2 punkte erscheinen mir nicht ganz schlüssig


----------



## a.nienie (17. August 2007)

weil's so schön ist
und sich noch besser fährt.
leider kann ich nicht mit 
selbstbau/custom aufwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (17. August 2007)

olli schrieb:


> SPOT FIXIE im AUFBAU:
> 
> 3. (things to come) Fixel Ritzel anstelle der hinteren Disk montieren, vordere Scheibenbremse mit rechtem Hebel suchen, Kleinteile montieren, Fixie fahren, auf die Fresse legen, Fixie wieder verkaufen ...



Formuka ORO K 18/k24 oder die Juicy'S die 5er oder 7er, die kannste 
jeweils andersrum montieren


----------



## Alex de Large (17. August 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die letzten 2 punkte erscheinen mir nicht ganz schlüssig



ausschließlich die beiden letzten Punkte sind schlüssig!


----------



## olli (17. August 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Formuka ORO K 18/k24 oder die Juicy'S die 5er oder 7er, die kannste
> jeweils andersrum montieren



Shimano oder Magura, weil: ÖL anstatt DOT.


----------



## MatschMeister (17. August 2007)

servus.  ne frage  wie macht man das mit dem Ritzel. Kann ich mir da nen adapter bastel der auf die aufnamhe kommt oder brauch ich ne spezielle nabe?


----------



## Spikey (17. August 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> weil's so schön ist
> und sich noch besser fährt.
> leider kann ich nicht mit
> selbstbau/custom aufwarten.



trotzdem ein sehr schönes Gefährt!


----------



## erkan1984 (17. August 2007)

MatschMeister schrieb:


> servus.  ne frage  wie macht man das mit dem Ritzel. Kann ich mir da nen adapter bastel der auf die aufnamhe kommt oder brauch ich ne spezielle nabe?



wie? auf ne normale MTB Nabe?

da gibts Singlespeed kits mit BMX Ritzel und Spacern, mit die du dann zusätzlich aufteckst, um das ritzel zu zentrieren, also im bezug auf die kettenlinie


----------



## Rüpel (19. August 2007)

Mein Tange  

War ursprünglich mal ein Schalter. Wurden dann aber (professionell) Bahnenden eingelötet. Sämtliche überflüssigen Anlötteile sind auch schon weg. Jetzt müssen noch Schlauchbefestigungen für die hintere HS33 aufgelötet werden und neues Pulver muss auch noch drauf...


----------



## bofh (19. August 2007)

Rüpel schrieb:


> Mein Tange


Hypsch.
Aber:


> War ursprünglich mal ein Schalter.


Das is ja glatt gelogen!
Auf dem Bild ist eindeutig ein zweites Ritzel zu erkennen - also isses immer noch ein Schalter! Jawoll!

Deine Schnellspanner sind auf der falschen Seite. Bei Bahnausfallenden würde ich auf Schnellspanner eher verzichten, weil Du mit Muttern einen deutlich besseren Halt hinbekommen kannst.

E.


----------



## Alex de Large (22. August 2007)

*Langstrecke (brakeless):*





*Kurzstrecke (Stadt):*





(mit Angstbremse  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (22. August 2007)

Sehr schön....  Aber sag mal, wofür die "Polster" am Oberrohr...? zum in die Wohnung schleppen???


----------



## de-li (22. August 2007)

was ist denn das für ne bremse?


----------



## kne (22. August 2007)

Außer dem gekürzten Lenker keine Veränderungen, aber ein schickes Bild irgendwie.


----------



## sportytorsten (24. August 2007)

@olli:

Tolles Teil, feine Details!


----------



## DIP (24. August 2007)

@ Cannondale von Alex 
   
Und das Polster dient als Schutz für den Rahemn falls der Lenker mal zu weit rum kommen sollte


----------



## r0ckZ (25. August 2007)

sooo, jetzt hab ich mir auch mal was zusammen gebaut

mit den pedalen muss ich noch überlegen, ob ich die blauen nicht an mein cube packe und die silbernen an das hier, damit die farblichkeit nicht so krass durchbrochen wird ... auch wenns was hat




Rahmen	Merida Miami	1900g
Bremsen Avid Single Digit 7	344g
Bremshebel	Avid Speed Dial 7/SL	174g
Gabel	davtus starr	842g
Felgen	Vuelta Dyn3	1200g
Speichen	dt swiss champion	444g
Nabe VR	Shimano LX	158g
Nabe HR	Shimano LX	365g
Reifen Schwalbe Marathon Racer	840g
Felgenband Schwalbe 559	40g
Schläuche	Schalbe xxlight	180g
Steuersatz	token	155	g
Kurbel	Truvativ - Isoflow 1.0 Singlespeed	730g
Innenlager	Truvativ - Power Spline Innenlager	341g
Kette	Kette BMX - KMC Kool Chain	380g
Kettenspanner	Point - Kettenspanner Single Speed 1	109g
SingleSpeedKit	NG Sports - SS Adapter Kit 06	56g
TranzX (schnellspanner)		100g
Vorbau	XLC Light 2006, 90mm	206g
Lenker	XLC Light 2007	204g
Sattelstütze	BBB Sryscraper 30,4/400mm      340g
Sattelklemme	XLC 34,9mm	32g
Sattel	XLC Ultralight Anatomic Race Herren	295g
Pedale	V8	520g
Griffe	Ritchey TG VI	94g
Bremszüge/Bremszugaußenhüllen/Spacer 150g (? vergessen zu wiegen))
--> 10199g

auf ne personenwaage kommts morgen 
der spacerturm kommt irgenwann auch noch runter
evt kommt noch ne hupe und tacho dran, aber son leerer/aufgeräumter lenker is irgendwie geil 

// edit: 44:14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brausekopf (25. August 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> sooo, jetzt hab ich mir auch mal was zusammen gebaut
> 
> mit den pedalen muss ich noch überlegen, ob ich die blauen nicht an mein cube packe und die silbernen an das hier, damit die farblichkeit nicht so krass durchbrochen wird ... auch wenns was hat
> 
> ...



...schön is aber irgendwie auch anders...


----------



## bofh (25. August 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> der spacerturm kommt irgenwann auch noch runter


Dann wird die Überhöhung ja noch größer...
Ich denke, daß Dir der Rahmen mindestens eine Nummer zu klein ist.

Und stell mal Deinen Sattel gerade!  

E.


----------



## _stalker_ (25. August 2007)

die xxlight mit 180g den satz möcht ich sehen und sofort haben
herstellerangaben sollte man eben nicht vertrauen - besonders bei leichtbauteilen
die dinger haben im mittel so um die 105g pro stück (hatte selber welche)
aber das nur mal am rande
edit: moment mal...oder ist das eine schmalere ausführung als für mtb reifen? dann hab ich nichts gesagt

ansonsten find ich das rad leider optisch nicht so ganz stimmig aufgebaut. z.b. sieht es immer wesentlich besser aus, wenn vorbau und stütze (und evtl. kurbel) die gleiche farbe haben. 
sprich: eine schwarze stütze würde dem rad sehr gut tun. beim kettenblatt auch was schönes schwarzes nehmen und schon sieht es alles etwas besser aus


----------



## kimpel (25. August 2007)

ich find die art der kettenspannung suboptimal
14t ritzel & nach unten spannender point spanner, kaum umschlingungen, das kann doch auch auf der strasse nict gut gehen


----------



## r0ckZ (25. August 2007)

dankeschön für eure meinungen und kommentare - das ist mein erstes komplett selbst aufgebautes rad und auch mein erstes singlespeedbike - von daher ist das alles noch ausbaufähig

@bofh: die rahmengröße find ich iO - sind 20,5" - mein mtb hat 20" und das finde ich okay für nen wendigeren einsatz - bei dem SSP hier möchte ich mir die option lassen, mir mal die übersetzung zu ändern, dicke reifen aufzuziehen und mal ins gelände damit zu fahren - und da finde ich nen kleineren rahmen schon angebrachter.
das mit dem sattel sagen mir sehr viele, nur muss ich sagen, dass ich das wirklich sehr bequem finde - ich rutsche nicht davon runter und so tun mir weniger die eier weh - sieht aber wirklich etwas unkonventionell aus, das stimmt schon

@stalker: vielen dank für die design-tips! 

die sattelstütze war ungefähr das dritte teil, welches hier eintrudelte - ich hatte mir eigentlich ein glänzendes silber vorgestellt, so wie der rahmen und die gabel, nur leider kam sie in diesem matten silber - aber ich denke, ne schwarze wäre wirklich angebrachter - nachdem ich die schwarze sattelklemme hatte, kam mir der gedanke auch schon, aber dann war halt schon alles hier. aber langfristig gesehen, wirds warscheinlich ne schwarze sein - nur als schüler kann ich noch nicht so sagen, wann dafür geld sein wird.

beim kettenblatt gebe ich dir auch recht!
die isoflow war irgendwie die billigste, die mir über den weg gelaufen ist beim bestellen, und da war halt nen silbernes kettenblatt mit dabei

@kimpel: meinst du, dass ich die kette noch kürzen sollte, damit sie mehr gespannt ist und somit mehr ums hintere ritzel greift?

bin noch am rumprobieren mit der übersetzung, bis jetzt gefällt es mir ganz gut mit den 44:14, aber wenn ich mir für den MTBeinsatz hinten mal nen größeres ritzel einbaue, würde sich die kette mehr spannen


nochmal vielen dank für meinungen/kommentare/verbesserungstips 
mfg, rockz


----------



## _stalker_ (25. August 2007)

kette kürzen würde schon helfen


----------



## bird (25. August 2007)

@ rOckZ:

die Kette sieht irgendwie nicht so aus, als könnte man die noch mehr kürzen.
hab den gleichen spanner und meine kette wahr ähnlich lang. nach ner zeit ist mir die kette dann nach jedem kopfsteinpflaster abgesprungen.  
hab die kette mit dem gleichen spanner jetzt nach oben gespannt. Hält perfekt.


----------



## r0ckZ (25. August 2007)

hat mal einer nen bild, wo man sehen kann, wie das mit dem nach oben spannen gemeint ist?
weiß gar nich, was ich mir da drunter vorstellen soll


----------



## bird (25. August 2007)




----------



## r0ckZ (25. August 2007)

hey danke, hab das jetzt mal ausprobiert und die kette sitzt wesentlich strammer.
ein oder zwei glieder könnten zwar trotzdem noch weg, aber besser isses jetzt auf jedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (25. August 2007)

DIP schrieb:


> @ Cannondale von Alex
> 
> Und das Polster dient als Schutz für den Rahemn falls der Lenker mal zu weit rum kommen sollte



Danke für die Aufklärung! Ehrlich gesagt wäre ich danie drauf gekommen...  Aber eine nette Idee, die nach Nachahmung ruft...


----------



## trapperjohn (25. August 2007)

44 / 14


----------



## J-CooP (25. August 2007)

Auf 9kg abgespeckt:


----------



## kne (25. August 2007)

Verdammt ist das Rad geil. Ich hoffe so ein schöner Rahmen fällt mir auch mal in die Hände.


----------



## Alex de Large (26. August 2007)

@ J-Coop

Immer noch eins der geilsten Räder hier im Forum!


----------



## mete (26. August 2007)

kne schrieb:


> Verdammt ist das Rad geil. Ich hoffe so ein schöner Rahmen fällt mir auch mal in die Hände.



Besorg' Dir einfach ein altes Stumpi und leg Hand an, ob es dann so perfekt   wie das von J-Coop wird, liegt bei Dir .


----------



## Name (26. August 2007)

Hab auch mal ein Foto von meinem Cruiser gemacht.. zwar nur mitm Handy, aber wenns mal poliert ist mach ich vielleicht auch ein paar schönere


----------



## roesli (26. August 2007)

Name schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ein Foto von meinem Cruiser gemacht.. zwar nur mitm Handy, aber wenns mal poliert ist mach ich vielleicht auch ein paar schönere



Da hatten wir schon einiges üblere Handy-Fotos. Und üblere Bikes


----------



## SingleLight (27. August 2007)

Hi Ho,
das Rad find ich cool, aber die Bremsen passen da am Cruiser irgendwie nicht.

Also die Sattelstellung von dem Silbernen finde ich schon krass, hab ich noch nie gesehen, ist mir irgendwie unvorstellbar wie man damit fahren kann, ich würde es echt mal anders probieren und mal nee zeit lang damit fahren, normal tun ein nicht die Eier weh, außer der Sattel ist *******

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa Kruse (27. August 2007)

hallo zusammen

@ rOckZ:
44:14 als übersetzung find ich ganz schön mächtig, auch wenns nur für die kurzstrecke in der stadt ist.
das mit der sattelstellung find ich zwar auch n bisschen komisch, aber wenn es für dich so passt??
jetzt noch ne schwarze sattelstütze ran und dann is es echt super! verchromter rahmen mit schwarzen anbauteilen kommt immer klasse.

@flo und @BQuark
das mit dem sattel an meinem großstadtflegel hab ich mir nochmal durchn kopf gehen lassen. 
da ich weiter kein geld ausgeben wollte hab ich den sattel etwas umgearbeitet. ihr hattet recht: schlanker sieht irgendwie besser aus.
der sattel muss nur wieder neu eingeritten werden.





gruß opa


----------



## r0ckZ (27. August 2007)

also mit der übersetzung komme ich sehr gut zurecht - wenn man anfahren will, muss man sich halt mit den beinen dementsprechend doller abstoßen, dann is das voll okay und weniger kräftezehrend. als ich mit schaltung gefahren bin, bin ich eigentlich immer im 8 oder 9 gefahren in der stadt (also 3x8/9). der 8. gang hatte 13 zähne, der 9. hatte 11. also hab ich mir nen bisschen was softeres gewählt (okay, 14 is nich wirklich soft) und komme damit wunderbar zurecht.
durch die stadt heize ich eigentlich immer, egal, wo ich hin will - schei55 auf schweiß ... und jetzt kommt mir die übersetzung manchmal sogar zu lütt vor (aber auf 50 km/h schaffs ich noch ... aber da is die trittfrequenz zu krass)

schwarze sattelstütze hab ich mir bereits am samstag bestellt, müsste wirklich besser aussehen. hatte mir meine eigentlich so vorgestellt, wie sie an dem von "name" dran ist. aber schwarz ist bestimmt besser - freu mich schon.

ansonsten sind jetzt silberne pedale dran - das mit dem blau hat irgendwie das ganze chrom-schwarz-konzept aus der bahn geworfen.

sattelstellung - hm ja, sieht komisch aus, aber mir gefällts echt besser - jeder arsch ist halt anders ^^


ach mensch, dieses singlespeedfeeling ist echt geil - das macht echt spaß! manchmal geht mein daumen allerdings aus reflex dahin, wo sonst ne schaltung wäre 

vielen dank für eure tips/meinungen etc.
mfg rockz

// edit: achso, noch ne frage - is der kettenspanner 2 von point/castor spürbar besser? oder gibts was besseres in dieser preisgegend


----------



## Matze L.E. (27. August 2007)

sieht irgendwie seltsam aus der sattel. was haste denn daran 'umgearbeitet'?


----------



## Opa Kruse (27. August 2007)

@ matze L.E.

recht hast du. aufm foto und mit nem gewissen zeitlichen abstand betrachtet sieht es schon n bisschen komisch aus. also hab ich mich gleich nochmal rangemacht. nun sieht er wie ne billige swallow-kopie aus.

erst hab ich ihn nur gelocht und zusammengebunden (siehe bild oben).
nun ist das leder zurechtgeschnitten und neu mit nen lederband zusammengezogen... sieht viel besser aus.





umbau siehe auch:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/19463

ordentliche bilder folgen.

gruß opa


----------



## Matze L.E. (28. August 2007)

jetzt ist er hübsch


----------



## Pellenheimer (29. August 2007)

hier mal ein neues von mir ... mitlerweile auch ss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pellenheimer (29. August 2007)

noch ein paar


----------



## _stalker_ (31. August 2007)




----------



## Felixxx (31. August 2007)

Sieht mal richtig klasse aus!    
Ein SSP ganz nach meinem Geschmack - absolut race ready.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Alex de Large (31. August 2007)

Jo, sieht richtig schön böse aus.


----------



## mete (1. September 2007)

Hast Du da irgendwie-camo- Folie auf Sattel und Barend getaped? Sieht getarnt aus ....solange es noch weiß ist...:


----------



## _stalker_ (1. September 2007)

ist camo-stoff von einer gekürzten hose. der slr ist jetzt nicht mehr so rutschig und der griffigkeit der bar-ends hat es auch gut getan. ob das ganze schmutzig wird ist mir mehr oder minder egal

edit: ach ja - der logik wegen müssten die griffe an deiner karre gold sein


----------



## mete (1. September 2007)

singlespeed ist nicht logisch , es gibt aber irgendwie auch nur goldenes Lenkerband und das kommt imho von der Haltbarkeit und Ergonomie nicht an einen Griff wie den Oury dran.


----------



## inar. (2. September 2007)

So , nachdem ich das Ding jetzt sechs Monate fahre will ich es euch mal zeigen , 

aber VORSICHT !  

Singlespeed Hardliner könnten jetzt Brechreiz bekommen  :   

Nachdem der Verschleiss des Antriebs an meiner Citygurke beim Kurierfahren katastrophal wurde musste eine Alternative her , und viel schalten ist eh nicht so mein Ding , habe mir dann diese Karre zusammengebaut .  Ich wollte möglichst wenig Geld ausgeben , also ein MTB Rahmen aus Stahl , war mal ein TREK , allerdings noch mit Starrgabelgeometrie , horizontale Ausfallenden um die Kette zu spannen , geschraubter 1 Zoll Steuersatz , alles vom Schrottplatz übrigens , schnell ein Rahmendesign ausgedact , neu lackiert .  Die Nabe hinten ist eine uralte Fichtel und Sachs , die Urform des Shimano Silent Clutch Systems . genannt Rollenfreilauf !!  Leute diese Teile sind zwar nicht leicht aber technisch hervorragend !!  Keine Sperrklinken , seidenweiches Greifen  , keine Stufen im Antritt , lautlos , im Antrieb keine Reibungsverluste 

 und ....

Rücktrittbremse , cool .    

Ich weiss , Fixie fahren macht auch irgendwie Spass , aber erstens habe ich meine Winter bis zum 17. Lebensjahr auf dem Rennrad mit starrem Gang zugebracht  ( das war früher so üblich um den runden Tritt zu erlernen , im Früjahr wurde dann wieder umgebaut und geschaltet ! )   und ich finde das ein starrer Gang in der city einfach nervt , und ich bremse gerne krass , kann also ein Rad mit drei unabhängigen Bremsen gut gebrauchen !

Ausserdem waren mir die derzeit greifbaren Naben nicht gut genug oder einfach zu teuer , denn die Karre sollte auch noch billig sein um den Diebstahlshorror zu mindern , im Arbeitseinsatz habe ich nur ein winziges Schloss dabei .  

Irgendwann kam dann noch der fette Gepäckträger dazu , 
meine Schulter ist ziemlich zerbrochen gewesen , manchmal nerven fette Aufträge dann einfach
 ( ja , Schmerzen ! ) , mit dem Träger nehme ich locker zweimal exragewicht mit , ausserdem ist erklaperfreier Schlosshalter und mit einer Zeitung sogar Schutzblech , geil was ??   

Ansonsten eine dicke BMX Kette , stabiler Stahllenker , V-Brakes , Plastiksattel ( besser bei Regen ) ,  

Alles Low Budget , kein Leichtgewicht , aber stabil .  Mit den Marathon Reifen und Reflex bin ich sicher unterwegs , habe nicht mal mehr Flickzeug dabei , und ich lasse auch mit Absicht die ätzenden Reflektoren an den Pedalen immer drin , schon besser abends gesehen zu werden bevor mich einer übermangelt .   Ausser Bremsen nachstellen war auch noch ix , die Übersetzung ist derzeit  44 / 16   , steile Fussgängerbrücken  sind zwar Schiebepassagen , passt aber sonst ganz gut .    und die alte Stahlklingel ist Pflicht im Stadtbetrieb , wirklichdie lauteste Klingel wo zu finden war !!  Schrrriiiii - iiinggg !! 

www.spacejunks.com 


-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## trapperjohn (2. September 2007)

Ich mag Räder, die praktisch sind  

Optisch natürlich ziemlich gruselig  

Wären etwas dickere Pellen keine Option? BigApple bspw. oder den Marathon in breiter?


----------



## nullvektor (2. September 2007)

funktional.....halt einfach fahrrad
meine kurrierräder waren/sind auch eher optisch unspektakulär.diebe stehen irgendwie nicht auf hässliche räder ohne schnickschnack.
big apple fahre ich seit einiger zeit auch,und ist ne gelungene anschaffung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inar. (2. September 2007)

achje .....  aber stimmt schon irgendwie sehen Kurieräder oft so aus wie das da oben , aber Aussehen , also das war nun echt nicht wichtig .

Ich wollte echt mal die schmalste Marathonversion ausprobieren , läuft gut , keinen Platten bisher , aber der nächste wird wieder dicker !! 

( Komfort ist krass negativ , und der Big Apple liegt schon bereit , wäre in diesem Hinterbau aber ein sehr optimistischer Versuch ... ! ) 


Kommt aber dann ins geplante Kurierfully ,  mit Rennradschaltung , Antriebsschwinge , Luftdämpfer und  Schutzbleche , under construction 

AuaAuaAua ..

www.spacejunks.com 


---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nullvektor (2. September 2007)

inar. schrieb:


> Ich wollte echt mal die schmalste Marathonversion ausprobieren , läuft gut , keinen Platten bisher , aber der nächste wird wieder dicker !!
> ..
> 
> www.spacejunks.com
> ...



knapp 3 jahre und noch kein platten mit marathons....und wenn das profil mit macht bestimmt noch mal genauso lang .....


----------



## Svader (2. September 2007)

Soo, meins ist (bis aufn Stück Leder für'n Sattel) auch endlich fertig






Gruß
Svader


----------



## bofh (2. September 2007)

Svader schrieb:


> Soo, meins ist (bis aufn Stück Leder für'n Sattel) auch endlich fertig


...und fast perfekt: die schwarze Sattelstütze würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch gegen eine titanfarbene tauschen - und die Klötze an den Kurbeln gegen richtige Pedalen. Sehr schön finde ich die stimmige Neonfarbe an Bremsen und Rahmen.

E.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (3. September 2007)

bin mir noch nicht so sicher welcher Lenker dran soll


----------



## Keili (3. September 2007)

Nr. 8....






Rahmen/Gabel: Tommasini
Kurbel: Sugino
Pedale: Look 4x4
Kettenblatt Ritchey
Bremsen: Campa Record
Züge: Nokon
Steuersatz: King
Vorbau: Salsa
Lenker: Ritchey Comp
Sattelstütze: Tune
Sattel: Flite
Naben: Paul
Freilauf: White
Speichen: Sapim Laser
Felgen: Mavic Open Pro
Reifen: Conti GP4000

Keili


----------



## Opa Kruse (3. September 2007)

@ tvärsÖverFälten

schönes rad... ich steh auf so alte schüsseln. wenns n fixed is würd ich n alten bahnlenker anbaun, ruhig schon mit n bisschen patina, und ihn unten mit diesen einfachen (plastik- ?) griffen versehen. kein lenkerband.

gruß
opa


----------



## _stalker_ (3. September 2007)

editiert weil ich kann nicht lesen


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (3. September 2007)

Dachte an diesen hier, aber das Klemmmaß ist mit 24mm wohl eher exotisch ... nen Bahnlenker könnte ich bekommen, aber der Rahmen ist recht lang, also muss ein sehr kurzer Vorbau dran ... sieht dann wahrscheinlich seltsam aus.

Die Griffe stehen schon fest ... sollen auch aus Leder sein. Reifen kommen wahrscheinlich noch welche von Conti dran, weil die cremefarbene mit 42-622 haben.

Die bremsenlose Optik eines Fixies gefällt mir sehr, aber auf ne Bremse verzichten möchte ich nicht ... ist ne Rücktrittnabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pilato (3. September 2007)

Das Tommasini find ich sehr schick


----------



## Opa Kruse (4. September 2007)

@ tvärsÖverFälten

der lenker is auch super (besonders mit ledergriffen), wenn du dafür nen passenden vorbau bekommst.

reifen in creme ... sehr schön. nur welche reifen von conti gibts denn da? ich kenne nur die delta cruiser von schwalbe, die gibts sogar ne nummer schmaler (37x622) und außerdem haben die n schickes altes profil. leider hat da das aktuelle modell reflexstreifen. ich fahre das vorgängermodell an meinem winter(holland)rad seit zwei jahren und hatte noch keine panne. 

http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/fahr...ch=2&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=On+Tour

gruß opa


----------



## blizzard98 (4. September 2007)

...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. September 2007)

Im Radreise-Forum wurde mir der Conti TourRide genannt ... den Schwalbe gibt's doch übrigens auch ohne Reflex

Beim Lenker dachte ich mir, die selbe Distanzhülse zu verwenden, die wir auch an unseren Mifa-Klappis haben (nur da ist es die 24mm Sattelstütze im 25,4mm Sitzrohr).


----------



## kne (4. September 2007)

blizzard98 schrieb:


> ...




Sehr schick, gefällt mir gut.
Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## gbm31 (4. September 2007)

heute nacht zusammen- (oder besser: auseinander-)geschraubt, heute eingeweiht:


wenn schon straßenschwuchtel, dann richtig!








nur die pedalhaken passen mir überhaupt nicht - ich tret nur mit dem großen zeh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blizzard98 (4. September 2007)

kne schrieb:


> Sehr schick, gefällt mir gut.
> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



... is´n "Spot", noch´n alter, in Canada 
gefertigter, 2005er Rahmen. ;-)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/203217/cat/500/ppuser/37277


----------



## pj10 (6. September 2007)

hier mal ein aktuelles bild von meinem rad





übersetzung 33:17. quasi "magic gear". ein besseres 17er ritzel mit längeren zähnen muss aber noch dran. wer hat eins?  außerdem suche ich noch eine eloxierte sattelstütze in blau.


----------



## _stalker_ (6. September 2007)

hm was fährst du mit dem rad denn? 
übersetzung usw. ist ja schon mtb - aber mit den reifen in den wald?


----------



## Bikefritzel (6. September 2007)

so weit man was erkennt isses ganz hübsch...besseres bild wär auch hübsch.
mensch immer wenn einer sein magic gear findet ärger ich mich weil ich meins ned find verdammt nochmal 

uli


----------



## Herrr (7. September 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> heute nacht zusammen- (oder besser: auseinander-)geschraubt, heute eingeweiht:
> 
> 
> wenn schon straßenschwuchtel, dann richtig!
> ...



 very very nice!


----------



## pj10 (7. September 2007)

@stalker: mehr als park-/ waldwege und straße bekommen die reifen nicht ab. ich fahre damit entspannt 7km hin und zurück zur arbeit und ab und an mit freundin eine kleine tour zw. 15 und maximal 50km. außerdem ist es das rad zum überall angeschlossen stehen lassen. 

mir schwebt aber noch ein 28er fixed/ ssp mit flipflopnabe und 53:19 für die raserei vor. aber das projekt muss noch warten und da gibts dann einen extra thread.

@bikefritzel: das bild habe ich mit meinem nokia 6300 gemacht. eine digicam folgt demnächst. das mit dem "magic gear" ist so eine sache. ich hatte erst 33:16 mit kettenspanner. habe dann einfach mal ein 17er ritzel probiert und es passt ganz gut. aber ab und an fliegt die kette eben doch ab. ich versuche es wie erwähnt mal mit einem ritzel mit längeren zähnen. schützt das auch nicht richtig, gibts wieder 16er und kettenspanner. wobei ich die optik dann wieder echt zum :kotz: finde.


----------



## _stalker_ (7. September 2007)

ich kanns nicht halten...ich find die reifen einfach geil also muss ich es noch mal herzeigen


----------



## mete (7. September 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> ich kanns nicht halten...ich find die reifen einfach geil also muss ich es noch mal herzeigen



Lustig, genau heute habe ich auch den TT draufgezogen.., magst Du mal die Kettenstrebenlänge messen und Deine Übersetzung posten? Danke!


----------



## _stalker_ (8. September 2007)

ich fahr 38:18 und die kette sitzt eigendlich minimal zu stramm, obwohl sie sich schon gelängt hat
kettenstrebe kann ich erst donnerstag messen - bin momentan nicht zu hause


----------



## Reini65 (9. September 2007)

Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imre (9. September 2007)

Geiler panzer!

Was sind das für Reifen?

Gruß
David


----------



## huldrich (9. September 2007)

mein 1970-er Legnano...
noch nicht fertig, aber schon nahe dran...

wird noch mit Griffband von Brooks ergänzt, ebenso findet ein gemuffter Vorbau seinen Platz... für's erste


----------



## Wasserflasche (9. September 2007)

Neid ist gar kein Ausdruck...


----------



## erkan1984 (10. September 2007)

huldrich schrieb:


> mein 1970-er Legnano...
> noch nicht fertig, aber schon nahe dran...
> 
> wird noch mit Griffband von Brooks ergänzt, ebenso findet ein gemuffter Vorbau seinen Platz... für's erste



wohnst du in nem Alten schlachthaus?


----------



## huldrich (10. September 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wohnst du in nem Alten schlachthaus?


nicht ganz... ehemaliges verkaufslokal für fleischwaren...


----------



## bikeäffchen (14. September 2007)

Mein neues...  






Lediglich der Spanner stört mich irgendwie....


----------



## _booze_ (15. September 2007)

bikeäffchen schrieb:


> Mein neues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seine unsichtbarkeit auch


----------



## Spook (15. September 2007)

hey booze, ist das nicht etwas oberflächlich???

Man kann doch nicht einfach alles an seinem äußeren festmachen es gibt auch dinge darüber hinaus die wichtig sind! 

aber ein muss ich sagen äffchen, der Schnellspanner stört mich auch irgendwie


----------



## bikeäffchen (15. September 2007)

Upps.... 

Neuer Versuch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_SvenSon (15. September 2007)

TIP TOP

@bikeäffchen


----------



## _stalker_ (15. September 2007)

schön! vor allem geile kurbel!
falls jemand so eine mit 53er blatt in sehr gutem zustand kaufen mächte ->pm an mich


----------



## Singelspeed.be (15. September 2007)

Hier mein Borregogt von 1996

Rahmen und starre Gabel Crmo

Vollkommen für singlespeed








http://www.singlespeed-belgique.be


----------



## bird (16. September 2007)

bikeäffchen schrieb:


> Upps....
> 
> Neuer Versuch.....




überaus schick.
sag mal was is denn das für eine übersetzung?
ich, glaub, die kette könnte noch kürzer.


----------



## Opa Kruse (16. September 2007)

@bikeäffchen

wirklich *wunderschön* dein rad!!!

als kettenspanner könntest du einen wie den von "Rennen" (rennen rollenlager) verwenden. http://www.mtbr.com/faq/MTBR_com Single Speed FAQ v1_0_files/rennenTensioner.jpg
den gibt es auch in schwarz.

dann kann die kette kürzer und das ganze nach oben gespannt werden, sieht eleganter aus und die umschlingung des ritzels ist besser.

eventuell würde ich noch ne schwarze sattelklemme montieren.


----------



## bikeäffchen (16. September 2007)

Das ist eine 2,9:1 (52/18 Zähne).

@bird: Wenn ich die Kette um ein Glied kürze. dann sitzt sie ein bißchen zu straff für den Spanner. Ist das Nachfolgemodell von Point weshalb ich auch nicht weiß, ob ich den nach oben "pushen" kann.

@Opa Kruse: Hab ich im Singlespeedshop auch entdeckt, aber der war mir zu teuer. Hatte nur einen bestimmten Betrag um das Rad aufzubauen. Das mit der Umschlingung ist bei den "hohen" Zähnen (DX-Ritzel 18 Zähne) kein Problem. Ich überleg noch ob ich das mit den Halflinks probiere, aber ich hab bedenken wenn sich die Kette längt. Obwohl ich dann ja auch wieder ein ganzes Kettenglied einsetzen könnte....na mal sehen.

Danke für das Kompliment  

Hier mal die "Zentrale":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (26. September 2007)

Sers,

hier mal mein Neuestes altes Pferdchen im Stall. War als halb verrostete Stadtschlampe in Betrieb, das musste geändert werden, jetzt ist es ein Schmuckstück:






















Fährt sich nur geil!


----------



## Förster (26. September 2007)

Schön, schön. Wie spannst Du die Kette? Bei mir fällt sie des öfteren mal runter. Ich fahre nämlich auch so einen Rahmen als SSP.


----------



## Radlerin (26. September 2007)

Suuuper!


----------



## Spikey (26. September 2007)

Förster schrieb:


> Schön, schön. Wie spannst Du die Kette? Bei mir fällt sie des öfteren mal runter. Ich fahre nämlich auch so einen Rahmen als SSP.



Excenternabe von White Industries.
Welche Übersetzung fährst du? Hast du es schon mal mit Magic Gear versucht?


----------



## Radlerin (26. September 2007)

bikeäffchen schrieb:


> Hier mal die "Zentrale":



Was ist das denn fürn Lenker? Sieht sehr nice aus!


----------



## L'Abbé Pierre (26. September 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> hier mal mein Neuestes altes Pferdchen im Stall. War als halb verrostete Stadtschlampe in Betrieb, das musste geändert werden, jetzt ist es ein Schmuckstück:
> 
> ...



sieht auch sehr nett aus.


----------



## alöx (26. September 2007)

Erster Ausritt mit neuer Farbe. Mein Low-Budget-Konditions-Jagdgerät.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (26. September 2007)

komisch, dass mir dieses Rad noch nie über den Weg gelaufen ist


----------



## alöx (26. September 2007)

Das könnt daran liegen das ich nie Radfahrern begegne.


----------



## bikeäffchen (26. September 2007)

@Radlerin: http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/images/big/itm_flat.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Förster (27. September 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Excenternabe von White Industries.
> Welche Übersetzung fährst du? Hast du es schon mal mit Magic Gear versucht?



Dieses Magic Gear habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert und White... ist mir für eine reine Nabe zu teuer. Naja, Übersetzung je nach Laune, meistens 44:18, wohne ja im Mittelgebirge nich wahr.


----------



## Opa Kruse (27. September 2007)

@ Spikey

sehr schönes rad, die kombination weiß-orange ist wirklich gelungen!
schlicht und doch irgendwie extravagant.

sind das die kojak in 2.0 ?


----------



## Spikey (27. September 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @ Spikey
> 
> sehr schÃ¶nes rad, die kombination weiÃ-orange ist wirklich gelungen!
> schlicht und doch irgendwie extravagant.
> ...



Ja genau, Kojak 2,0. Rollen super und sind recht leicht!

@FÃ¶rster: Hab mir grad mal deine Galerie angeschaut, ein gut funktionierender Kettenspanner kostet auch nen Fuffi und die Optik ist halt chice, da nehm ich lieber die Eno und hab die nÃ¤chsten 10 Jahre Ruheâ¦


----------



## HC-Maxi (27. September 2007)

Hey Spikey, dein Ofen ist ech geil geworden!!
Das motiviert mich geradezu meinen GT Avalanche aus 91 auch zu pimpen^^
Was sind das für Felgen und wie lange bleiben die so schön schwarz mit der Felgenbremse?


----------



## Spikey (27. September 2007)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Hey Spikey, dein Ofen ist ech geil geworden!!
> Das motiviert mich geradezu meinen GT Avalanche aus 91 auch zu pimpen^^
> Was sind das für Felgen und wie lange bleiben die so schön schwarz mit der Felgenbremse?




Ah geil, ein GT, hau rein!
Felge ist ne Mavic EX 721, abgelabelt, denn die Aufkleber sind abartig hässlich.
Keine Ahnung wie lange die schwarzen Flanken halten. Wenn ich nicht durch sandigen Schlamm bretter sollte das schon gehen


----------



## mete (27. September 2007)

Neuer Sattel, Laufräder, Pedale, Antriebsteile, Reifen...., die Saison beginnt :


----------



## Opa Kruse (27. September 2007)

@ mete

ich find das rad immer wieder schön!!


----------



## jörgl (27. September 2007)

mete schrieb:


> die Saison beginnt :



Da hast Du recht......   





Jörg


----------



## HC-Maxi (27. September 2007)

ich glaub ich hab zuwenig geld^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (28. September 2007)

darf ich mal ganz höflich fragen, was das moots wiegt, falls der besitzer es weiß ? ...
ich tippe mal, dass es schon arg an der 6,5 kg marke kratzt


----------



## nikakoi (28. September 2007)




----------



## jörgl (28. September 2007)

Onegear schrieb:


> ich tippe mal, dass es schon arg an der 6,5 kg marke kratzt



    ..sehr optimistisch geschätzt. Leichtbau war nie die Maßgabe des Projektes. Alleine die Alu-Hülse des EBB wiegt 180gr. Auch die Laufräder sind verhältnismäßig schwer......... sehen aber für mich genial aus und machen dieses herrliche 'FlapFlapFlap'-Laufgeräusch.

Mache aus der 6 eine 8 und aus der 5 eine 7, dann passt es ziemlich genau. Habe noch einen anderen LRS, der spart nochmal ca. 300gr. ein.

Jörg


----------



## Alex de Large (28. September 2007)

Immer noch eins der geilsten Räder hier (zu diesen Laufrädern an diesem Rad hatte ich vor langer Zeit schon mal was angemerkt)

Was mich interressiert: macht das EBB Geräusche? Gibts eigentlich EBB aus Titan? Wäre doch mal was, oder?
Gruß


----------



## jörgl (28. September 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Was mich interressiert: macht das EBB Geräusche?



Macht keine Geräusche und ich stehe immerhin im Wiegetritt mit weit über 100kg auf der Kurbelachse. Die Klemmung erfolgt hier über zwei M6 Titanschrauben. 

Jörg


----------



## olli (29. September 2007)

Onegear schrieb:


> darf ich mal ganz höflich fragen, was das moots wiegt, falls der besitzer es weiß ? ...
> ich tippe mal, dass es schon arg an der 6,5 kg marke kratzt


Gewichts-Diskussion. Da simmer dabei!  

7,67 kg, 590.- Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (29. September 2007)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Immer noch eins der geilsten Räder hier (zu diesen Laufrädern an diesem Rad hatte ich vor langer Zeit schon mal was angemerkt)
> 
> Was mich interressiert: macht das EBB Geräusche? Gibts eigentlich EBB aus Titan? Wäre doch mal was, oder?
> Gruß



es kommt immer drauf an wie doof  und ungenau das ebb konstruiert wurde 

und wie doof man es anwendet (schrauben zu stark anziehen verformt halt die auflageflächen an EBB und tretlagergehäuse relativ schnel)

bei stahl und titan muss man nicht etwas machen das ins rohr reingeklemmt wird

dh man kann es auch mal mit schlitz und aussenklemmung probieren  

funktioniert bei mir wunderbar


titan fürs ebb zu nehmen ist nicht leichter da titan schwerer ist als alu

und dazu kommt dass da innenlager festkorrodieren können und titan mehr reibung hat als alu und stahl dh man vernichtet schon kraft beim einschrauben von schrauben die man sonst vielleicht fürs klemmen brauchen könnte

meine stahlschrauben im stahlrahmen halten das lager knack und verdrehfrei bei 10nm

das ist wirklich nicht viel


----------



## r0ckZ (29. September 2007)

olli schrieb:


> 7,67 kg, 590.- Euro.


wie hastn das hingekriegt? bin mit 500 bei 10kg -....-


----------



## mete (29. September 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wie hastn das hingekriegt? bin mit 500â¬ bei 10kg -....-



Leichte SchlÃ¤uche und Reifen, Deore V- Brakes, Smica- und XLC- Teile, lite axles, verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig leichter Rahmen, Alustarrgabel, annehmbar leichter Laufradsatz, XT- Kurbel... alles Teile, die recht wenig wiegen und relativ gÃ¼nstig sind (bis auf den Rahmen), hinzu kommt, dass Olli nur halb so groÃ ist wie Du....


----------



## RealNBK (29. September 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Neuer Sattel, Laufräder, Pedale, Antriebsteile, Reifen...., die Saison beginnt :



Boa! Da Bekomm ich lust in mein Paddy Wagon Cross reifen reinzuknallen..
Mal schauen wie breit ich bei RR-bremsen gehen kann...


----------



## olli (29. September 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wie hastn das hingekriegt? bin mit 500 bei 10kg -....-



Kompletrad für 695,-
Teile (vor allem die unpassende MARATHON SL 2003) verkauft -> Dann standen noch 400.- zu Buche.
Dann Teile für 190.- drangebaut (SLR und Kinesis 70.-, Bremsen und Hebel 25.-, Pedale 30.-, Stütze 30.-, Alu- und Titanschrauben).
Wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich für insgesamt 666.- auf 7,5 kg. Es sind noch eine andere Stütze, Ritchey Ti-Clickies und evtl. andere Schläuche geplant.


----------



## mete (30. September 2007)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Boa! Da Bekomm ich lust in mein Paddy Wagon Cross reifen reinzuknallen..
> Mal schauen wie breit ich bei RR-bremsen gehen kann...



Die Breite ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Höhe, in kurzschenklige Bremsen passt selbst der dünnste ernstzunehmende Crossreifen (XC Pro, 28mm) nicht rein.


----------



## Mischiman (30. September 2007)

Fast fertig, ungeputzt, 11kg  heute nach erster Probefahrt:





An die fehlende Schaltung muss ich mich noch gewohnen. 

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## _stalker_ (30. September 2007)

ich wollt auch mal ein weißes rad haben


----------



## isah (30. September 2007)

Was ist das fuer'n Bremsgriff? Rad gefaellt mir gut.


----------



## _stalker_ (30. September 2007)

das ist ein billiger aero hebel von tektro
bezeichnung rx 4.0
funktioniert sehr zufriedenstellend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (30. September 2007)

sehr schön! vieleicht noch ein silbernen Vorbau?


----------



## _stalker_ (30. September 2007)

Ja ich bin schon auf der Suche nach nem klassischen 1" Schaftvorbau mit 26mm (bzw. 25,8mm) Klemmung durch den ein Stratos mit 4cm Drop passt...gar nicht so einfach zu finden. 
Momentan ist ein Aheadadapter verbaut, aber der wuchtige Vorbau ist halt irgendwie nicht so das Wahre.
Ansonsten könnt ich auch ein schwarzes Gebhardt Blatt und ne schwarze Stütze montieren. Mal sehen.


----------



## Alex de Large (30. September 2007)

Nee, mach mal weiter in silber. Weisse Räder mit schwarzen Anbauteilen gibts derzeit mehr als genug!


----------



## Herrr (4. Oktober 2007)

nun endlich fertig ( also ungefähr ein monat) und mein täglicher begleiter:




















sind noch paar veränderungen geplant, inzwischen ist auch weisses lenkerband statt der clowns griffe, ausserdem sollen noch vorbau, bremsen, sattel und sattelstuetze erneuert werden.

Grüße


----------



## Opa Kruse (5. Oktober 2007)

schöne farbe


----------



## Radlerin (5. Oktober 2007)

ja, find ich auch. sehr schönes grün.

bei dir is aba bissl schmutzisch...


----------



## _booze_ (5. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Name (5. Oktober 2007)

Hab nun mal die Bleche dran geschaubt... und es für gut befunden. Bei den Bremsen muss ich wohl noch mal bei  








und noch eins mit ein bischen *bling* *bling*


----------



## Lexalex (5. Oktober 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Kompletrad für 695,-
> Teile (vor allem die unpassende MARATHON SL 2003) verkauft -> Dann standen noch 400.- zu Buche.
> Dann Teile für 190.- drangebaut (SLR und Kinesis 70.-, Bremsen und Hebel 25.-, Pedale 30.-, Stütze 30.-, Alu- und Titanschrauben).
> Wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich für insgesamt 666.- auf 7,5 kg. Es sind noch eine andere Stütze, Ritchey Ti-Clickies und evtl. andere Schläuche geplant.





Hallo Olli,

wo hast Du denn die Gabel her?

Ich suche eine Alugabel für V-Brakes mit einer Einbaulänge von ca. 45 cm. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Grüße
Lexalex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (5. Oktober 2007)

Lexalex schrieb:


> Hallo Olli,
> 
> wo hast Du denn die Gabel her?
> 
> ...



Die Gabel ist von einem Bekannten und hat nur ca. 400 mm.

Auf ebay gibt es die Carbotech Alu (gerade) oder die Kinesis Alu (gebogen), beide V-Brake, Carbotech IMHO 450mm, Kinesis IMHO 425 mm.

olli


----------



## Felixxx (6. Oktober 2007)

Bin wieder auf Starrgabel umgestiegen  





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## mete (6. Oktober 2007)

schönes Rad, mit 44:18 fährst Du wirklich überall lang, das ist viel


----------



## bird (6. Oktober 2007)

super stimmiges foto


----------



## Felixxx (6. Oktober 2007)

@ mete
Warm Up Marathon Solling 53km 44/21
SKS Marathon 102km 44/19
Bike around the clock in Limburg Einzelfahrer 44/21
24h Duisburg Einzelfahrer 44/19

Trainiere jetzt für die Saison 2008 mit 44/18, da der SKS Marathon auch mit dieser Übersetzung geht. Bike around the clock und 24h Duisburg werde ich nicht mehr als Einzelfahrer starten - dann wird das auch gehen.
24h München fahr' ich nächstes Jahr zum ersten Mal - soll aber mit Duisburg vergleichbar sein.
Und als Teamfahrer darf ich mich ja dann ein bisschen mehr verausgaben...

Nochmals vielen Dank für die "custom-made Carbon Singlespeed Spacer",

Felixxx


----------



## MarkB. (7. Oktober 2007)

Sub 7000 gramm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. Oktober 2007)

@felixxx, gern, wenn es irgendwie Probleme geben sollte, meld' Dich einfach 

@MarkB. tolles Rad, aber DIESE Übersetzung ist nun wirklich gar nicht geländetauglich, oder? Eine Teileliste würde mich interessieren, das ain oder andere Teil kann ich nämlich nicht identifizieren.


----------



## MarkB. (7. Oktober 2007)

...diese Übersetzungsdiskussion hatt ich in nem anderen Forum auch schon!
Und JA, für den Wald wäre die Übersetzung NICHTS, aber das ist nicht mein
Waldrad - mit dem Rad fahre ich hauptsächlich Strasse und nur leichte 
Waldpassagen. Um richtig im Wald zu kacheln hab ich ein geschaltetes Rad!


Partliste:

Rahmen: C14 Carbon 19"
Gabel: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Vorbau: F99 135mm
Lenker: Syncros (EA70 Alu)
Sattelstütze: Tune (Sprühdose Ghetto Mattschwarz)
Sattel: Speedneedle
Bremshebel: Paul
Bremsen: XT BR-M770
Kabel: Nokon
Kurbel: Tune 94LK
Kettenblatt: TA 42 Zähne
Ritzel: Fouries 14 Zähne
Pedale: Eggbeater C
Kette: DA mit irgendwas um die 4000km, damit's passt
LRS: Bontrager Race Lite von Anno Zwieback, 28 Loch (Hügi Naben / Hinten XR 4.1c ceramic Felge weil wegen verschleiß)
Reifen:Schwalbe Fast Fred
Schläuche:Latex
Alu und Titan Schrauben fast überall...


----------



## mete (7. Oktober 2007)

Sind die Furious Fred die leichte 300g Version oder die breitere 2,25 Race- guard- Version, die es schon eine Weile gibt, wenn es die leichte Version ist, wo kann man die denn beziehen?


----------



## MarkB. (7. Oktober 2007)

Das ist die 300gramm Version. Ich kann leider nicht sagen ob und woher 
die zu bekommen sind, habe sie von einem Messerad, für das Schwalbe 
die Reifen beigesteuert hat.


----------



## Felixxx (7. Oktober 2007)

Sub 13.000 Gramm...





Werde aber noch die 12.000er Schallmauer packen  

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## bofh (7. Oktober 2007)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Werde aber noch die 12.000er Schallmauer packen


 
Ansonsten: Sehr schön. Da hab selbst ich nix zu meckern.

E.


----------



## Onegear (7. Oktober 2007)

sorry, wenn ich frage, aber ist das nen echtes Kona oder ein umgelabeltes CMP Firestorm ?
ansonsten aber echt hübsch. ich würde die felgenaufkleber abmachen.
greetz


----------



## Felixxx (7. Oktober 2007)

Hast ein gutes Auge  
Ist ein Poison Taxin - kann sein, dass es baugleich mit dem CMP ist. Stehe auch dazu, da es absolut genial fährt. Nur der Designer der Decals hat total verwachst - daher hab' ich's ohne bestellt. Nur ganz ohne sah auch nicht aus - deswegen die Kona Sticker. Wenn es irgendwann einmal die Decals von Poison in annehmbarer Optik gibt label ich es wieder um...
Geil fände ich auch Swatch Sticker mit dem helevetischen Kreuz - war aber im Internet nicht aufzutreiben.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## ftett (8. Oktober 2007)

war ab und an ein bischen fleißig


----------



## Opa Kruse (9. Oktober 2007)

schönes stadtrad.
was isn das fürn rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ftett (9. Oktober 2007)

Moin Herr Kruse! und Danke!! 

Rad ist ein altes Kildemoes Sportrad.
Auf dem Rahmen steht noch was von 
'cold rolled CR220'
ob das was gutes ist?
auf jeden Fall gut schwer..

unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4119029#post4119029
hab ich ein bischen mehr zur bisherigen Entstehungsgeschichte geschrieben..
Schönen Gruß!
noch ein FElix


----------



## r0ckZ (11. Oktober 2007)

hab mal eure verbesserungsvorschlage weitesgehend umgesetzt ...
kettenspanner nr 2 statt 1, schwarze sattelstütze, lenker gekürzt, anderer vorbau und umgedreht (+ länger & steiler), hupe (^^) + tacho dran, andere bremsbeläge, andere griffe (schön weiche setlaz - der winter kommt) + sone überzugdinger für die bremshebel (sind mir so übern weg gelaufen)

schwarzes KB kommt vllt mal ran, wenn ich mal irgendwo nen günstiges finde ...
achso .. hmja, die pedale sind kacke, hab die alten runtergehauen, weil die geklappert haben .. und das muss bei SSP ja nich sein
spacerturm kommt irgendwann dann mal weg, wenn ich genügend zeit dafür hab

ansonsten .. fahrrad hat die ersten 800km überstanden, funktioniert alles und OneGear is einfach nur geil


----------



## Matze L.E. (11. Oktober 2007)

sitzt sich das bequem mit der sattelneigung?


----------



## elsepe (11. Oktober 2007)

das merida ist ganz schön, nur der winkel des sattels sieht ein wenig seltsam aus.

geile hupe


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (11. Oktober 2007)

könntest Du mal bitte ein Bild zeigen, wie Du auf dem Rad sitzt?


----------



## r0ckZ (11. Oktober 2007)

also die sattelneigung ist grade bisschen xtremer als normal .. die sattelstütze war das letzte, was ich gemacht hatte, bevor ichs hier reingestellt hab. foto entstand 5 minuten nach dem einbau der sattelstütze

jedoch fahr ich gerne so, zwar nich so extrem, aber doch sone neigung .. auf dem bild auf seite 151 sieht man, wie ich normalerweise fahre

dort gab es genau diesselbe diskussion, dass die neigung stark ins auge gestochen ist 
jedoch finde ich, dass das für meinen arsch das beste ist - ich rutsche von dem sattel auch nicht runter. wenn der sattel gerader geneigt ist, tut mir das sehr schnell weh


----------



## Onegear (11. Oktober 2007)

1. schön
2. turm überm vorbau absägen
3. ich finde schwarze speichen mit schwarzen felgen und silberne nippel asl kontrast immer wieder schön


----------



## _stalker_ (11. Oktober 2007)

Onegear schrieb:


> 2. turm überm vorbau absägen



Ich wäre eher für Turm über UND UNTER dem Vorbau weg und dafür Vorbau umdrehen bzw. steileren ran.
So geht das optisch gar nicht *grusel*


----------



## singlestoph (12. Oktober 2007)

vielleicht passt dein sattel einfach nicht zu deinem arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (12. Oktober 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ich wäre eher für Turm über UND UNTER dem Vorbau weg und dafür Vorbau umdrehen bzw. steileren ran.
> So geht das optisch gar nicht *grusel*


is ja geplant, so wies jetzt zu sehen ist, hab ich die gabel mit unverändertet schaftlänge eingebaut 



singlestoph schrieb:


> vielleicht passt dein sattel einfach nicht zu deinem arsch


an meinem anderen bike mit nem anderen sattel siehts nich anders aus


----------



## Opa Kruse (12. Oktober 2007)

@r0ckZ

sehr schicke farbkombination!!!

das mit der sattelneigung hatten wir ja schon mal... aber wenn du so gut sitzen kannst, ist es völlig ok so.



_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ich wäre eher für Turm über UND UNTER dem Vorbau weg und dafür Vorbau umdrehen bzw. steileren ran.
> So geht das optisch gar nicht *grusel*


... da hat er recht!

ich würd den ganzen klöterkram am rad abmachen! hupe und tacho (oder trainierst du mit diesem rad?), wer braucht sowas? schloss kann man auch inne tasche stecken, die meisten halterungen klappern sowieso.

zu guter letzt: wenn du mal n bisschen kohle über hast, würd ich n schlichteren kettenspanner montieren, z.b. das rennen rollenlager oder ähnliches.
http://www.pricepoint.com/images/styleImages/D_075 RENRL6.jpg
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/images/dmr sts.jpg

... is nur *meine* bescheidene meinung.


----------



## SingleLight (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
das mit dem Sattel ist wurscht, ich finde nur, es kommt mir so vor als wenn Du irgendwie zu kleine Rahmen für deine Körpergröße kaufst Wenn ich mit so einen tiefen Lenker 50 km fahre, da müsste ich wohl nachher meine Hände suchen, da ich sie nicht mehr spüre bei den Griffen die Du da noch dran hast.

Was für ein Schloss seht ihr den da? Ich sehe nur eine Kindersitzbefestigung, da bin ich der Meinung, wenn man Kinder mitnimmt mit so einem Rad, da gehört so eine coole Hupe an den Lenker! Na, das mit dem Tacho ist so nee Sache, ich habe auch einen dran, weil ich irgendwann mal wissen will wie viel ich dieses Jahr wieder insgesamt mit meinen vier Räder runter gebumst habe.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2007)

@ftett: schönes, schlichtes radl für den alltag.

zum merida: hupe ist top 
und bissl sattelneigung nach vorne fahr ich auch.
das mit den silbernen speichennippeln 
ist mal ne gute kombi zum schwarz.


----------



## zwärg (12. Oktober 2007)

mein erster versuch ich finde es super geil 
übersetzung ist 38-14.
bin auf euerfeedback gespannt lg zwärg













fotos haben leider keine gute qualität




lg zwärg


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2007)

schick 
was ist das für ne krubel/kettenblatt combi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (12. Oktober 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was ist das für ne krubel/kettenblatt combi?


Combi ist gut: 
http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/komfort/nexave_c530_/FC-C530/

E.


----------



## elsepe (12. Oktober 2007)

schaut aus wie nexus. hat meine frau auch am shoppingrad. sind aber schon 1 2 bikes hier gewesen mit der kurbel und manchmal passt es  auch ganz gut so wie bei dem oben.


----------



## r0ckZ (12. Oktober 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @r0ckZ
> sehr schicke farbkombination!!!
> das mit der sattelneigung hatten wir ja schon mal... aber wenn du so gut sitzen kannst, ist es vÃ¶llig ok so.
> ... da hat er recht!
> ...






heute passiert ^^
mit schutzblechen und diesmal auch mit schloss dran .. heut war ekliges wetter ...

so, zu euren Ã¤uÃerungen .. erstma danke, dass hier so viele tips und meinungen kommen - nur so kommt man weiter! dankÃ¶

hupe abmachen hab ich schon Ã¼berlegt, weil son reduzierter lenker schon wirklich sehr geil ist .. aber die hupe is natÃ¼rlich auch geil ^^ wenn die aber runnter kommt, mÃ¼sste dann theoretisch auch der tacho ab, den ich aber echt nich missen mÃ¶chte. Fahre halt meine kilometerchen grÃ¶Ãtenteils in der stadt ab und dann mÃ¶chte ich am wochenende schon sehen, wie ich "geschafft" hab. auÃerdem ist der tacho immer mit dabei, damit ich die ganzjahresleistung hab oder wie viel welches fahrrad runter hat.
schlosshalterung .. naja, ich hab keine lust, stÃ¤ndig mitm rucksack rumzufahren .. und das granit x will ich nich unbedingt an der hose anbringen (sonst is der hosenverschleiÃ aufgrund abgerissener gÃ¼rtellaschen zu hoch ^^)

das mit dem kettenspanner find ich auch nich so toll, jedoch trau ich mich nich ans ausprobieren, ob ich nen magic gear finde ...
welcher von den folgenden kettenspannern wÃ¼rde funktionieren?
http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_31&products_id=99
http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_31&products_id=164
http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_31&products_id=164
die sind fÃ¼r mich noch bezahlbar und mehr als 20â¬ sehe ich fÃ¼r sowas auch echt nicht ein.

@SingleLight: foto diesmal mit schloss, kind kommt mir noch nich unter ... und wenn, dann wÃ¼rde ich glaube sonen sitz auf dem oberrohr installieren und dazu diese fuÃablage auf der gabel. mein vater hat mich damit immer rumkutschiert und es hat mir echt immer einen riesenspaÃ gemacht .. leider sind die ja nun verboten ... 
auÃerdem kÃ¶nnte der kleine dann auch hupen 

rahmengrÃ¶Ãe 20,5", reifengrÃ¶Ãe 26" is fÃ¼r 190cm fÃ¼rn den stadtgebrauch gebrauch sicherlich zu klein, da muss ich dir recht geben ... wollte mir jedoch offenhalten, Ã¼berstetzung zu Ã¤ndern, andere reifen aufzuziehen, vorbau umzudrehen und dann in wald damit zu fahren ... ansonsten hÃ¤tte ich mir auch lieber nen 28er aufgebaut.


ach ibc und seine user sind doch echt klasse. vielen dank fÃ¼r euer mitdenken an anderer leute sachen!
mfg 
rockz

//edit: bor ******* .. wenn ich mir das jetzt angucke .. das kann doch nur ungesund sein  mein fahrradhÃ¤ndler meinte erstma, dass diese sitzposition aggressiver sei als bei nem renner ^^ bin seitdem der gabelschaft gekÃ¼rzt worden ist, 7 km gefahren und fands allerdings nich schlecht ... zum glÃ¼ck geh ich zur rÃ¼ckenstÃ¤rkung noch zwei mal wÃ¶chentlich zum schwimmen


----------



## nullvektor (12. Oktober 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> mein erster versuch ich finde es super geil
> übersetzung ist 38-14.
> bin auf euerfeedback gespannt lg zwärg



finde ich richtig geil.bei so einem bike könnte ich mich auch mit dem kettenspanner anfreunden.


----------



## mete (12. Oktober 2007)

Das grün ist sehr geil, die Kette könntest Du noch ein wenig kürzen.

Einiges neues, 7,18Kg:


----------



## nullvektor (12. Oktober 2007)

^^  schlichte schönheit.


----------



## r0ckZ (13. Oktober 2007)

mete wann krieg ich das geile teil mal zu sehen? ^^


----------



## Matze L.E. (13. Oktober 2007)

das grüne ist schon hübsch. ich mag den sattel nicht so und gegen die kurbeloptik sträubt es mich auch ein wenig. naja und die 'einfache' version des spanners mit kürzerer kette wäre optisch halt auch ansprechender... und dass man den kopf schief halten muss beim anschauen, um den ständer auszugleichen ist auch nich cool  

aber ansonsten:


----------



## pesawa (13. Oktober 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/427065/cat/500/ppuser/10190

Rahmen: one-one Inbred 16"
Gabel: Reba Team
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Ultimate (160 / 140)
LRS: Hope Naben, Sun Felgen, DT Speichen
Sattel: Fizik Aliante
Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbeln: Truvativ

Grüße,

Peter


----------



## TZR (13. Oktober 2007)

Sattelstützen von 3 m Länge sind ja hier der absolute Renner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (13. Oktober 2007)

pesawa schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/427065/cat/500/ppuser/10190
> 
> ...



schöner stimmiger Aufbau..
Vielleicht nen Filigraneren Sattel (SELLE SLR TT)


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> schaut aus wie nexus. hat meine frau auch am shoppingrad. sind aber schon 1 2 bikes hier gewesen mit der kurbel und manchmal passt es  auch ganz gut so wie bei dem oben.


dass die wirklich "aus einem stück" ist,
wußte ich ja nicht.
mir gefällt sie am grünen flitzer auch sehr gut.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2007)

@ mete: so schlicht, dass es schon wieder richtig edel aussieht.

@  pesawa: dein weisses inbreed ist auch schön.
der lenker sieht mächtig breit aus.

langsam macht sich bei mir unruhe breit...


----------



## pesawa (14. Oktober 2007)

@ a.nienie: Momentan ist der Lenker auch recht breit. Wollte erstmal im Gelände eine Weile ausprobieren, bevor ich ihn kürze. War heute unterwegs und kam sehr gut damit klar. Funktioniert vorallem schön im Wiegetritt.


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Oktober 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Das grün ist sehr geil, die Kette könntest Du noch ein wenig kürzen.
> 
> Einiges neues, 7,18Kg:



sieht echt scharrf aus!

wassn das für'n Rahmen? Carbon hinterbau?!


----------



## Svader (15. Oktober 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


>



Hi zwärg

Sieht echt schick aus das Teil. Welche Michelins sind denn da drauf? Wäre vllt. was für meine Stadtschlampe.

Gruß
Svader


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Oktober 2007)




----------



## gbm31 (15. Oktober 2007)

herbstbilder sind schick:















11.3 kg  so wies dasteht


----------



## zwärg (15. Oktober 2007)

Svader schrieb:


> Hi zwärg
> 
> Sieht echt schick aus das Teil. Welche Michelins sind denn da drauf? Wäre vllt. was für meine Stadtschlampe.
> 
> ...



hoi,danke!!!!
es sind xc road 1,4

die rollen wie die sau!!! echt hammer reifan und der grip istz ebenfalls geil!!
musst du probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svader (15. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Info


----------



## bofh (15. Oktober 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>


 
Ar$chloch.  

Neidisch,

E.


----------



## SingleLight (16. Oktober 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> herbstbilder sind schick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie groß ist den die Anzahl der Zähne bei der Kurbel, würde ich bei dem Posion mit kleinem Innenlager auch ein 48er Blatt verbauen können?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## gbm31 (16. Oktober 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Wie groß ist den die Anzahl der Zähne bei der Kurbel, würde ich bei dem Posion mit kleinem Innenlager auch ein 48er Blatt verbauen können?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian





hallo christian,

was ist ein "kleines innenlager"?  


das gebhardt kettenblatt hat 44 zähne, das lx 4-kant patronenlager 113mm und die raceface baut genauso breit wie standard shimano lowprofile-kurbeln.

zwischen kettenblatt und kurbel ist damit genug luft, ein 48er müsste locker passen... (sieht man auf dem zweiten bild besser)


----------



## SingleLight (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi Du,
also ich habe hier grade nee neue Sugino Mono, mit einem 48er T.A. Blatt. Das Blatt ist außen montiert, soll auch so bleiben. Die empfohlene Innenlagerbreite auf der Homepage wird mit 103 oder 107 angegeben. Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast, sieht es so aus, als wenn noch genug Platz ist.

Welche Einbauhöhe hat den Deine Gabel? Ich habe da schon oft etwas von Problemen gelesen, weiß aber nicht genau ob es genau der Rahmen von Poisen war.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## gbm31 (16. Oktober 2007)

die poison dirtgabel baut 470mm hoch.

ab 445mm sind die gabeln lang genug, drunter siehts winkelmäßig ziemlich komisch aus.

auf den ersten blick für die meisten sowieso, weil die sattel- und die kettenstreben nicht bis zur achse, sondern früher zusammenlaufen. dadurch wirkt das hintere rahmendreieck etwas gestaucht.


btw: chaka, poison,... alles die selbe brühe...


bbtw: ich werde voraussichtlich diese woche die gabel durch eine carbotech ersetzen. ich bin aber etwas skeptisch, ob das leichtgewicht wirklich mit mir und der scheibenbremse zurechtkommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximgold (17. Oktober 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Hi Du,
> also ich habe hier grade nee neue Sugino Mono, mit einem 48er T.A. Blatt. Das Blatt ist außen montiert, soll auch so bleiben. Die empfohlene Innenlagerbreite auf der Homepage wird mit 103 oder 107 angegeben


Das passt nie und nimmer. Ich habe die Sugino Mono an meinem Il Pompino mit dem 103er Lager verbaut. Da ist die Kettenlinie auf dem äußeren Blatt bei 44 mm. An dem Poison brauchst Du aber eine Kettenlinie von 54 mm außen um ein 48er Kettenblatt montieren zu können, ohne dass es schleift (fahre den Rahmen so mit der Speedhub). Du müsstest die Sugino also auf einem 122er Lager oder breiter montieren. Oder Du besorgst Dir eine Sugino Dreifach-Kurbel. Dann klappt es auch mit 113 mm.

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## gbm31 (17. Oktober 2007)

was ist denn das für eine bescheuerte kurbel? 
44mm kettenlinie mit blatt aussen? gibt ja im zusammenspiel mit einer 135er singlespeednabe eine tolle kettenlinie...


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Oktober 2007)

mal ne frage hat das einen sinn solche kreissägenblätter(44-48) ans rad zu bauen 
ich mein ausser das es sorry  "******** ausschaut" :kotz: 
macht das sinn????
erklärt mir das mal einer


----------



## Spook (17. Oktober 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> mal ne frage hat das einen sinn solche kreissägenblätter(44-48) ans rad zu bauen
> ich mein ausser das es sorry  "******** ausschaut" :kotz:
> macht das sinn????
> erklärt mir das mal einer



Ja logo der Sinn besteht darin, dass man dann hinten bequem ein 22 Ritzel fahren kann. 

Meinem Verständniss entzieht sich der höhere sinn auch.

Obwohl, wenn man ne 3:1 Überstzung wünscht dann ist das mit 48:16 schon möglich, aber wo ist das schon alltagstauglich??? also auf jeden Fall ned bei uns hier

mfg

Felix


----------



## mete (17. Oktober 2007)

Der Sinn liegt darin, dass man eine größere Ritzelumschlingung hat, was sich immer dann positiv auswirkt, wenn die Kette gerade nicht so wirklich gut gespannt ist bzw. wenn es ordentlich matischig wird bzw. wenn man mal ordentlich in die Pedale tritt.


----------



## Spook (17. Oktober 2007)

Aha

Aber korrigiere mich bitte einfach mal wenn ich Müll erzähle.

Ich fahre 42:16 also ist bei mir laut deiner Theorie die Umschlingung des Ritzels nicht so Groß.
Persönlich hatte ich aber noch nie Probleme mit "rutschender" Kette.
Die Sache mit der Kettenspannung ist auch so ein Argument der Kategorie "Ich hab kein bock mein Bike zu warten also gebe ich den Parts die Schuld".
Sorry so seh ich das, morgens mal zu schaun ob die Kette noch gespannt ist dauert eine Sekunde und mehr ned. und wenn ich da merke das da spannung fehlt ist die kette innerhalb von spätestens zwei min gespannt. Außerdem wird sich die Kette innerhalb von einem Tag keine zwei cm dehnen vor allem ned beim SSP.

Gegen das Argument Matsch kann ich hier leider nichts sagen, steh ich auch zu, da ich eigentlich nur auf der Straße fahre.

mfg

Felix


----------



## mete (17. Oktober 2007)

Spook schrieb:


> Aha
> 
> Aber korrigiere mich bitte einfach mal wenn ich Müll erzähle.
> 
> ...



Naja, Matsch ist aber gerade beim MTB ein Thema, der Verschleiß ist auch merklich geringer, 18T ist da meiner Meinung nach mindestens angebracht, mein 14er DX- Ritzel war nach einem Winter fast durch...ein vergleichbares Ritzel mit 19T hält schon sehr viel länger.


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Oktober 2007)

so so also ich hab mal n bild hier von meinem rohloffrad  kein singlespeed
is ne 16/36  und ich hab noch nie ne rutschende kette gehabt
und das ding hat genug matsch gesehn 


ich bau grad n eingang rad mit nem 13 ritzel und 34/33 kettenrad
und dann schau mer mal 
ich hab die frage nach dem sinn nur gestellt weil ich echt schöne eingangräder hier seh die dann entstellt werden 
also net haun


----------



## gbm31 (17. Oktober 2007)

ziemlich einfach:

44:17 zähne halten meine 440watt einiges länger aus als 32:12. 

und da ich jeden tag 2 täler kreuzen muss, um nach stuttgart zu kommen, muss ich die öfters einsetzen...


btw: hauen tut dich keiner


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Oktober 2007)

aha verschleiß ist das thema 
hmm mal sehn wie lang des zeug bei mir hält
grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (17. Oktober 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> aha verschleiß ist das thema
> hmm mal sehn wie lang des zeug bei mir hält
> grüsse




ziemlich lange, du hast schließlich 14 gänge. oder willst du nur einen davon nutzen?


----------



## Onegear (17. Oktober 2007)

meiner meinung nach ist der vorteil eines größeren Blattes vorne auch der, dass am hinteren Ritzel nicht soo starke Zugkräfte wirken wie zum Beispiel bei 32:16. man muss also nicht so oft nachspannen.
glaube mich zu erinnern, dass mal so gelesen und gelernt zu haben


----------



## bofh (17. Oktober 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> mal ne frage hat das einen sinn solche kreissägenblätter(44-48) ans rad zu bauen
> ich mein ausser das es sorry  "******** ausschaut" :kotz:
> macht das sinn????
> erklärt mir das mal einer


Abgesehen davon, daß die Schönheit immer noch im Auge des Betrachters liegt:
Mein Alu-Singlestar kostete  89,- im Gegensatz zu den ca.  150,- des Titan-Singlestars. Und den Alu-Singlestar gab es nur noch mit 21 Zähnen. Also war's bei mir auch eine Preisfrage.

Dann sind größere Kettenblätter (>40 Zähne) für die Montage außen auf dem Kurbelstern deutlich einfacher zu finden als kleinere. Und eine normale 3fach-Kurbel mit nur dem "mittleren" montierten Blatt sieht nun wirklich schei...nbar nicht so schön aus.

E.


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Oktober 2007)

@gmb31   ich meinte bei meinem eingangrad(das ich gerade bau)                  die rohloff hält schon 5jahre
@bofh   ne last singlespeed nabe mit 13 treiber kostet 150 euro 
           ich verbau einen nc 17 laufradsatz mit 13z 
           und recht hast is ja nur mein geschmack und ich wollte die 
           technik seite klären
           grüsse


----------



## nullvektor (17. Oktober 2007)

Spook schrieb:


> Obwohl, wenn man ne 3:1 Überstzung wünscht dann ist das mit 48:16 schon möglich, aber wo ist das schon alltagstauglich??? also auf jeden Fall ned bei uns hier
> 
> mfg
> 
> Felix



mit kraft in den beinen und ein paar gesunden knien,ist das sehr wohl alltagstauglich.ich fahre dann noch mit pedalhaken und ich bin da auch in bergigen gegenden auch gut unterwegs.natürlich nur für strasse und leichtes gelände.aber du sprachst ja von alltagstauglich.


----------



## trapperjohn (17. Oktober 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> was ist denn das für eine bescheuerte kurbel?
> 44mm kettenlinie mit blatt aussen? gibt ja im zusammenspiel mit einer 135er singlespeednabe eine tolle kettenlinie...



a) Ist das eigentlich eine Rennrad Kurbel und 
b) sind die 103mm eine Empfehlung, um die mit Bahnnaben zu fahren (reicht aber scheinbar trotzdem noch nicht).

Mit 107mm sinds dann ja 46mm außen, Standardkettenlinie für 2fach Straßenkurbel.


----------



## gbm31 (18. Oktober 2007)

dann hat sie ja nix an einem mtb rahmen zu suchen...

thx for aufklärung, war zu faul, nach der zu googlen.


----------



## SingleLight (18. Oktober 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> dann hat sie ja nix an einem mtb rahmen zu suchen...



Hä, wieso das den nicht?  

Also was ich eigentlich suche, hat weniger jetzt mit Singelspeed zu tun. Den ich suche einen Rahmen, dachte da an einen 26" Chaka Hoku, an dem ich die Kurbel montieren kann und hinten dann eine i-Motion 9 Gang von Sram. Das lässt sich ja normal mit dem passenden Innenlager bewältigen. Der Rahmen soll im Tretlagerbereich ziemlich steif sein und auch so einiges an Gewicht aushalten, da das Rad auch für Radreisen benutz werden soll. Ich habe diese Kurbel übrigens schon oft an MTB-Rahmen mit Nabenschaltung gesehen. Da die Kurbel einfach schick ist

Gruß
Christian

p.s. Hat den einer Links zu Anbietern mit Rahmen für Nabenschaltung (Horizontal Ausfallenden) in 26 Zoll bis ca. 200 Euro? Nee kein BMX Rahmen


----------



## gbm31 (18. Oktober 2007)

@singlelight: mein kommentar war ironisch gemeint - jeder kann an sein rad schrauben, was er will - stichwort große kbs sehen schei.sse aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (18. Oktober 2007)

SingleLight schrieb:


> dachte da an einen 26" Chaka Hoku, an dem ich die Kurbel montieren kann und hinten dann eine i-Motion 9 Gang von Sram. Das lässt sich ja normal mit dem passenden Innenlager bewältigen. Der Rahmen soll im Tretlagerbereich ziemlich steif sein




Ich find die Mono auch schick - aber an so einem "Alubomber" etwas zu filigran. Und bezüglich Steifigkeit würde ich zu einer HT2 Kurbel (Hone, XT oder auch die neue Deore) raten. DEN Unterschied zu einer 4kant Kurbel kann man deutlich merken ...


----------



## SingleLight (18. Oktober 2007)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Ich find die Mono auch schick - aber an so einem "Alubomber" etwas zu filigran.



Vielleicht wäre dann der etwas schicker aussehende Chaka Pele aus Stahl, optisch passender zur der Kurbel?
http://www.chaka.de/shopart/D_Pele_Rohloff.htm

Für alternative Links zu Rahmen wäre ich dankbar

Gruß
Christian


----------



## trapperjohn (18. Oktober 2007)

Das Pele gibts übrigens bei gigabike.de für 159,- Eur (falls das nicht schon bekannt ist ..). Bei Poison wird das Zyankalie (=Hoku) auch in einer neuen (schöneren) Geometrie gelistet für 149,- Eur:
http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/6560-67.htm
Die Rohloff Variante ist vermutlich etwas teurer und wird auch nur im Artikeltext erwähnt - ich würde einfach mal anfragen.

Alternative in günstig und Stahl ist das Zion 660 EBB (siehe auch "Von der Sucht Eingangräder zu bauen", derzeit 1 Post tiefer).


----------



## g.punkt (19. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meins:

Parkpre pro 825

War am Ende leider doch teurer als erwartet.

Greetz

g.punkt


----------



## insanerider (19. Oktober 2007)

Bearbeitet oder ist das Rad tatsächlich so schön clean und grau in grau? Sagenhaft schön! Die Kurbeln sind ...wow....


----------



## g.punkt (19. Oktober 2007)

Das Rad ist so. Die Kurbeln und die Bremshebel habe ich grau eloxieren lassen. Der Rahmen ist "ti-finished" welches für meinen Geschmack leider ein wenig ins rötliche geht.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (19. Oktober 2007)

g.punkt: sabber!

wobei die kurbelfarbe imho nicht optimal ist...


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2007)

@g.punkt: sehr schönes rad.
einzig der vorbau sieht sehr "mächtig" aus.
was sind das für bremshebel?


----------



## Rüpel (19. Oktober 2007)

Steht doch drauf: http://www.bikepro.com/products/brakes/brakelever/techlite.html


----------



## Splatter666 (19. Oktober 2007)

Extrem cremig!

Sowohl die Bilder, als auch das Motiv! Respekt!

Sieht das nur so aus, oder is die Manitou ein wenig eingesackt?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## g.punkt (19. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Blumen.

Die Gabel hat neue Elastomere, das funzt aber nicht so wirklich. Die Gabel hat momentan einen effektiven Federweg von 5mm . Stört mich aber nicht so besonders, früher oder später soll mal ne Starrgabel rein.

g.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2007)

Rüpel schrieb:


> Steht doch drauf: http://www.bikepro.com/products/brakes/brakelever/techlite.html



danke, hatte ich nicht gepeilt.


> TECH-LITE USA MADE LEVERS - Machined alum -Long or Short- SILVER - BLACK- LAVENDER-BLUE $ 89.99


tjunge


----------



## gbm31 (19. Oktober 2007)

so, 10.25kg mit allem.

leider erstmal nur kellerbilder, bin eben erst fertig geworden.










mal sehn, wie die gabel mit mir zurechtkommt...


----------



## elsepe (20. Oktober 2007)

ist das die straight fork vom cnc bike shop? ist bocksteif hab mir extra für vorne n fat albert geholt um etwas mehr dämpfung zu haben.  hübsches bike.


----------



## Matze L.E. (20. Oktober 2007)

*boo hoo* will auch die town&countrys mit der braunen wand... gibts leider nichmehr, wie mir mal jemand gesagt hat


----------



## gbm31 (20. Oktober 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> ist das die straight fork vom cnc bike shop?




die nennt sich carbotech axima, aber ist sicher baugleich - die kommen eh alle aus dem selben werk...




@ matze: sicher? mein hinterer ist noch gar nicht so alt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (20. Oktober 2007)

so dann will ich doch auch 90% fertig.  kurbel/bremse vorn/exzentricker(dann ohne eigenbau kettenspanner)
kommen noch aber die erste runde ist gefahren 
teile   dialled bikes  prince albert/nc17/rock shox/acros/spank/schwalbe und die reste kiste 



und nu jungs feuer frei

ach ja übersetzung   32/13
ich bin alt und schwach und die knie sind auch hin;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Oktober 2007)

und noch eins


----------



## _booze_ (20. Oktober 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich bin alt und schwach


...und schwer wahrscheinlich auch noch wenn du vorne ne gustav brauchst


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Oktober 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> ...und schwer wahrscheinlich auch noch wenn du vorne ne gustav brauchst



hey du kennst mich  
ne die gustel lag nur rum und für die hayes brauch ich nochn teil


----------



## gbm31 (20. Oktober 2007)

same place, same stick, same bike. ... well, almost.


----------



## Matze L.E. (20. Oktober 2007)

die info bezüglich der reifen hab ich von nem bikeshop. die meinten die werden nurnoch einfarbig produziert.


----------



## pilato (20. Oktober 2007)

Hier muss es auch noch rein 

















Macht richtig Spaß das Rad!


----------



## Illuminus (21. Oktober 2007)

hier mal meins 






vorbaukappe wird noch schwarz und andere griffe kommen noch ran, ansonsten fast perfekt für de stadt


----------



## Pezz (21. Oktober 2007)

man,die räder hier sehen ja mehr als gay aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
LOG=Lord of Gayness


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2007)

2 schön farblich abgestimmte räder.
da ist nix gay.
aber so'n feiner stahlrahmen 
ist immer noch mal nen tick geiler irgendwie.


----------



## doctor worm (21. Oktober 2007)

pilato schrieb:


> Hier muss es auch noch rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das glaub ich gerne!
Sehr schön


----------



## doctor worm (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab ja auch noch zwei:




und


----------



## Spikey (21. Oktober 2007)

pilato schrieb:


> Hier muss es auch noch rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FETT! Viel Spass damit, das Orange rockt!


----------



## Pezz (21. Oktober 2007)

*hust*--GAY--*hust*


----------



## gbm31 (21. Oktober 2007)

pezz, hast du dich verirrt? 


keiner, der dich an der kasse abholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (21. Oktober 2007)

wahrscheinlich eher mal niedergemacht worden weil er ne frage im ssp statt im ddd gestellt hat...naja manche verkraftens halt nich


----------



## Pezz (21. Oktober 2007)

ne,sry,ich find halt nur die bikes hier schauen ein bischen dumm aus!!
Sind fast alles Rennräder!
Ich hab gedacht bei Singlespeed sind auch dirtbikes drin,sry


----------



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2007)

dirtikes nicht

aber mtbs schon, eigentlich

s


----------



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2007)

hab die smilies vergessen 

tut mir leid




s

PS. sry ist das ne abkürzung, von welchem namen stammt das ab ?


----------



## Illuminus (21. Oktober 2007)

pezz ich glaube deine meinung beruht auf gegenseitigkeit, dirtbikes sind auch nich wirklich schön in meinem augen... oder praktisch ... also flame hier nich rum, wir machens ja auch nich bei euch 

greetz Illu


----------



## pilato (21. Oktober 2007)

Ach du meine Güte, ich find die Räder in der Dirt-Galerie und die Singlespeeder hier und woanders geil.


----------



## Pezz (21. Oktober 2007)

ähh,dirtbikes gehört doch auch zu MTB?Oder?


----------



## Radlerin (21. Oktober 2007)

Pezz, hier hastn Keks und nu geh wieder ins DDD-Forum spielen. 

Die Räder hier sind zu 99% einfach schön. Egal, ob Rennräder oder MTBs.


----------



## gbm31 (21. Oktober 2007)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Die Räder hier sind zu 99% einfach schön. Egal, ob Rennräder oder MTBs.




nene, da gibts auch grottenhässliche.

aber der höflichkeit halber schreibt mans nur hin, wenns eins von olli ist.


----------



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2007)

aber er hat schon recht rennräder sind schwul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (22. Oktober 2007)

Christoph, Du wirst ja immer vetter!  

Wohlstandsranzen oder Frustfressen?


----------



## singlestoph (22. Oktober 2007)

Man hat es nicht leicht, wenn man so gerne isst wie ich


----------



## Opa Kruse (22. Oktober 2007)

@ pilato

also ich finds echt schick...sehr schön gemacht!! 

ich würde evtl. versuchen die aufkleber von den felgen abzukratzen.


----------



## jota (22. Oktober 2007)

@singlestoph
hast du das trikot schon länger ?
hatte genau das gleiche,habs dann versteigert.
das trikot ist immer mehr geschrumpft.


----------



## bofh (22. Oktober 2007)

jota schrieb:


> das trikot ist immer mehr geschrumpft.


Das ist eine weit verbreitete Legende. Die Wahrheit ist: die kleinen Monster mit Namen "Kalorien" nähen über Nacht die Sachen enger...

E.


----------



## sansibar (22. Oktober 2007)

Aahh, der Mont Ventoux, von Vaison aus hochgefahren ?



singlestoph schrieb:


> aber er hat schon recht rennräder sind schwul


----------



## Radlerin (22. Oktober 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> aber er hat schon recht rennräder sind schwul



Wenn das schwul ist, ist schwul saugeil!!!


----------



## pilato (22. Oktober 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @ pilato
> 
> also ich finds echt schick...sehr schön gemacht!!
> 
> ich würde evtl. versuchen die aufkleber von den felgen abzukratzen.



Also die Schriftzüge am VR sind keine Aufkleber, aber die stören mich auch nicht sonderlich und die von Mach1 hinten kommen noch ab...


----------



## gbm31 (24. Oktober 2007)

herbst-diät: 9.9kg mit klingel, rüli, schelle fürs frontlicht, 700g-reifen, 200g-schläuchen und 685mm männerlenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (25. Oktober 2007)

also licht seh ich ja noch ein, aber klingel?


----------



## mete (25. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Opa Kruse (25. Oktober 2007)

@ mete

sehr schön zusammengestellt!!!
schlicht und edel ... fast zu schade fürs gelände.


----------



## hatti60 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein Winterrad.....

https://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/coolesende/Drahtesel-Ecke


----------



## bofh (26. Oktober 2007)

hatti60 schrieb:


> Hier mein Winterrad.....
> https://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/coolesende/Drahtesel-Ecke


Iiiiieeehhh...!
Da ist ja eine Schaltung!
Mach das weg!

widerlich....und das am frühen Morgen...

E.


----------



## Illuminus (26. Oktober 2007)

ihh bääh.. dit muss ab...*grusel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (26. Oktober 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> hatti60 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier mein Winterrad.....
> ...



bitte
danke


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Oktober 2007)

mete schrieb:


>



*falling in Love*

sabber, hammer gerät, einfach nur hübsch anzusehen.
*auch-haben-will*

nur der flaschenhalter... naja


----------



## KILROY (26. Oktober 2007)

@mete: Welche Gabel ist das ?


----------



## mete (26. Oktober 2007)

KILROY schrieb:


> @mete: Welche Gabel ist das ?



Das ist eine Token Carbongabel in der Disc- only- Variante, von der ich die Decals heruntergeschliffen und sie im Anschluss neu lackiert habe.



> nur der flaschenhalter... naja



Den brauch' ich...sonst verdurste ich unterwegs ..es hängt aber inzwischen schon ein Wasserträger auf dem Unterrohr.


----------



## KILROY (26. Oktober 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist eine Token Carbongabel in der Disc- only- Variante, von der ich die Decals heruntergeschliffen und sie im Anschluss neu lackiert habe.



Fein  
Wenn ich so ein understatement-Bike sehe, MUSS sowas bei nächster Gelegenheit auch in meinem Fuhrpark stehen.
Hier holt man sich ja Anregungen ohne Ende, als noch stiller Mitleser.


----------



## _booze_ (26. Oktober 2007)

wie bremsen sich die scheiben? ich hab da immer so kein vertrauen in die dinger wenn ich sie in der hand habe ...


----------



## erkan1984 (26. Oktober 2007)

also wenn du sie in der hand hälst bremsen sie gar nicht....


----------



## mete (26. Oktober 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> wie bremsen sich die scheiben? ich hab da immer so kein vertrauen in die dinger wenn ich sie in der hand habe ...



Die gehören ja auch an die Nabe und da bremsen sie unaufällig, halt wie ne Stahlscheibe so bremst...


----------



## olli (28. Oktober 2007)

Mal wieder geebayt und gebastelt.


----------



## RealNBK (28. Oktober 2007)

Du Stehst wohl auf pervers und hässlich? - Nicht böse nehmen...
Hast du da mehrere Ritzel montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (28. Oktober 2007)

Das 18er befördert die Kette, das kleine 14er ist das Abschlussritzel des alten Schraubkranzes.


----------



## elsepe (28. Oktober 2007)

stimmt schon, schön ist was anderes.....

liegt aber vielleicht auch im auge des betrachters.

hab gegen winora vorbehalte, mein erstes "westrad" war eines. 

wollte n mountainbike aber meine oma war " vernunftig" und kaufte mir ein 3gang winora herrenrad in 26" igitt. war so häßlich das wollte nicht mal jemand  klauen. 

aber du musst ja mit fahren gell... und single speed ist es.

nix für ungut


----------



## nullvektor (28. Oktober 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Mal wieder geebayt und gebastelt.



so muss ein eisdielenrad ausehen der sattel ist besonders abartig geil.hehe


----------



## bofh (28. Oktober 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Mal wieder geebayt und gebastelt.
> http://www.tolli.de/ibc/winoraryder1.jpg
> http://www.tolli.de/ibc/winoraryder2.jpg



Mit Kette? Kann nur eine Fälschung sein...

E.


----------



## Alex de Large (28. Oktober 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Mal wieder geebayt und gebastelt.



schön...häßlich!

Aber dafür gibts jetzt einen glücklichen E-Verkäufer mehr


----------



## etiam (28. Oktober 2007)

-gelöscht-


----------



## olli (28. Oktober 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> stimmt schon, schön ist was anderes.....
> 
> liegt aber vielleicht auch im auge des betrachters.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem. Manchmal bietet man halt irgendwelche kleinen Beträge auf ebay und plätzlich hat man ein Positron-geschaltetes Winora. Was - ausser Singlespeed - soll man damit sonst machen?

Morgen fahre ich mal damit in die Arbeit. Und zurück. 33 km, mal sehen, was dann alles kaputt ist


----------



## k.wein (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Nachdem ich hier schon lange mitlese, möchte ich euch mal mein Singlespeed zeigen. Ist zwar ein Cannondale, aber ich finds schön.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## k.wein (28. Oktober 2007)

Hoppla, hier das Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (28. Oktober 2007)

und hier meins:


----------



## RealNBK (29. Oktober 2007)

ich würde mal beaupten dass die gabel zu hoch baut und die kurbel gar nicht geht... schönere spanner gibts auch..


----------



## blackbike__ (29. Oktober 2007)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ich würde mal beaupten dass die gabel zu hoch baut und die kurbel gar nicht geht... schönere spanner gibts auch..


 
kurbel: ich weiß, geht wirklich nicht, aber das rädchen ist halt einfach mit allem aufgebaut, was noch so da war, neue teile kaufen war ausgeschlossen, insofern muß das schöne rocky jetzt halt mit einer hässlichen xt kurbel leben.

gabel: einbauhöhe der skareb ist < 1cm höher als die der originalgabel (indy mit 68 mmm), ist also völlig ok.

und die spanner: siehe kurbel


----------



## Spikey (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds voll geil dein Rocky


----------



## SingleLight (29. Oktober 2007)

Einbauhöhe ist ok, mehr sollte es aber schon nicht sein.
Kettenspanner, naja Hauptsache funktionell und schlimm finde ich den echt nicht!
Die Kurbel ist das wo ich meckern würde Komische Übersetzung, nur für Cross?!
Sonst echt schickes Rad!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## blackbike__ (29. Oktober 2007)

Spikey schrieb:


> Ich finds voll geil dein Rocky


 
danke  



> Komische Übersetzung, nur für Cross?!


 32/16: mehr geben meine beine nicht her, wird wohl in erster linie im gelände mit ein paar höhenmetern bewegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2007)

mal was anderes:
hat jemand ne adresse, 
bei der man sich nen eigenes kettenblatt design 
machen lassen kann?
ist das nur was für großverdiener?

alternativ hatte ich darüber nochgedacht
außen (am platz für's große kettenblatt)
so nen bashguard oder wie das heisst
als "blende" zu machen.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2007)

mete: dein fahrrad + die zackigen bremsscheiben sind unglaublich geil


----------



## _booze_ (29. Oktober 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> also wenn du sie in der hand hälst bremsen sie gar nicht....


du lustiger kleiner kobold  ...


----------



## Alex de Large (29. Oktober 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> alternativ hatte ich darüber nochgedacht
> außen (am platz für's große kettenblatt)
> so nen bashguard oder wie das heisst
> als "blende" zu machen.



"Blenden" wie diese






kannst Du auf Maß hier machen lassen (ca. 35 Euro)

http://www.singlespeedshop.de/


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2007)

danke  ich guck mir das mal an.


----------



## Piwi69 (1. November 2007)

Kuromago schrieb:


> Auch nicht 100% "Retro"
> aber 100% Singlespeed



hallo.ich bin nich sooo fit mit dem rechner.aber ich dachte ichs versuche ma,auch meinen beitrag zum thema singlespeed zu bringen.das is eins von meinen bikes.und das is eben n singlespeed andere pics hab ich auch.aber die sind zu groß.mfgiwi


----------



## Bikefritzel (2. November 2007)

sehr hottes gefährt...
auch find ich die seckachs-(sind doch welche?)-lösungen sehr geil jetzt müsst nur noch ein tandemtretlager hin zum kette spannen.


----------



## derjoker (3. November 2007)

So - hab wieder ein bisserl rumgeschraubt - hätt auch noch beinahe meinen purple Chris King eingebaut - aber man soll ja nicht übertreiben...


----------



## Crypter (3. November 2007)

Übersetzung?


----------



## TZR (3. November 2007)

zu faul zum Zählen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derjoker (3. November 2007)

44 zu 14 - gut für den Stadtverkehr - verleitet aber dazu an roten Ampeln nicht stehen zu bleiben...


----------



## Crypter (3. November 2007)

TZR schrieb:


> zu faul zum Zählen?



Nö, einfach nur zu dämlich.   

Bei Rot wird eh nie gehalten.


----------



## BQuark (3. November 2007)

PI-übersetzung 
ziemlich schwer auch für RR-ssp.
drunter leidet die beschleunigung.


----------



## r0ckZ (4. November 2007)

derjoker schrieb:


> 44 zu 14 - gut für den Stadtverkehr - verleitet aber dazu an roten Ampeln nicht stehen zu bleiben...


geil - was isn das für ne rahmengröße?
fahr diesselbe übersetzung, aber trau mich nich, die kette zu kürzen um zu gucken, obs passen würde, würd aber gerne auf spanner verzichten

aber wieso probs mit dem anfahren an ampeln? einfach schön abstoßen


----------



## derjoker (4. November 2007)

Mitte Tretlager bis Schnellspannerachse sind 425mm. Die Ausfallenden sind minimal schräg - dadurch lässt sich die Spannung zumindest ein wenig nachziehen.
Allerding musste ich eine uralt Kette verwenden - dann hats genau gepasst.

Die Übersetung ist ideal für ebene Stecken - da kann man schön dahingleiten...


----------



## insanerider (4. November 2007)

für die purple kookas würde ich..also wirklich...mmm....sehr schönes gefährt. den purple king hätte ich aber eingebaut
gibts h&h eigentlich noch?


----------



## derjoker (4. November 2007)

Ich denke Team H+H existiert nicht mehr - Aber immerhin gibts hibike noch - von denen ist der Rahmen.
Und bevor Du Dich hier in München auf die Suche begibst - es sind keine Kooka sondern Tech-Lite. 
Der Unterschied ist aber minimal - und es ist das Schönste purple das ich je gesehen habe. Kommt leider auf dem Foto überhaupt nicht rüber

OK - vielleicht bau ich demnächst doch noch den King ein - obwohl der eigentlich ins FRS soll


----------



## r0ckZ (4. November 2007)

yeah wie geil! auf anhieb hats geklappt - brauchte keine neue kette oä und is optimal gespannt - yeah

danke derjoker fürs mutmachen ^^ adieu kettenspanner, jetzt klappert nüscht mehr

//





btw is die hupe vom lenker ab (weil kumpels damit zu viel kacke gemacht haben .... und hab sie eh nich benutzt) und der tacho is jetzt aufm vorbau - sieht schön clean aus .. evt lenker jetzt noch bisschen kürzer und die scheibenbremsaufnahme abflexen an der gabel


----------



## derjoker (4. November 2007)

Hoffentlich ziehts Dir am Bordstein nicht die Kette runter - sieht aber eigentlich nicht übel aus.
Viel Glück damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (4. November 2007)

dit sitzt sicher


----------



## maximgold (7. November 2007)

Und noch eins:







Rahmen/Gabel: Pinarello Pista
Lenker/Vorbau: 3ttt
Lenkerband: ITM
Steuersatz: Stronglight A9
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
Sattelstütze: Selcof
Kurbel: Sugino XD, 165 mm
Innenlager: Shimano BB-7410, 103 mm, ITA
Kettenblatt: TA 48 Z.
Kette: Connex 804
Ritzel: Shimano Track 15 Z.
Pedale: Speedplay X2
LRS: Novatec Bahnnaben, 32-Loch, Sapim Race, Wolber Profil 20, Conti Podium 19 mm

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## trapperjohn (7. November 2007)

maximgold schrieb:


> Und noch eins:
> Pinarello Pista
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Daumen hoch - wunderschön!


----------



## Förster (7. November 2007)

Geiles Teil das Pinarello.Wie heisst das Blau?


----------



## maximgold (7. November 2007)

Förster schrieb:


> Geiles Teil das Pinarello. Wie heisst das Blau?


Danke für das Kompliment. Wie das Blau heisst, weiss ich nicht. Der Rahmen lag bei meinem Händler seit Jahren im Keller. Irgendwelche Unterlagen/Kataloge gibt es dazu nicht mehr. Die Farbe hat einen leichten Metallic-Effekt. Azzurro metallica? Pinarello Blau scheint jedenfalls nicht so ein feststehender Begriff wie Gios Blau zu sein.

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## Opa Kruse (7. November 2007)

@ maximgold

ein traum dein rad!!! ich mag so schlichte räder besonders gern.

wie bist du mit den novatec naben zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (7. November 2007)

@ derjoker: supertolle, klassische kiste. gefällt mir richtig gut. den chrisking hätt ich auch eingebaut - wenn schon, denn schon ;]
jetzt nurnoch ordentlich grobe pellen drauf und ab ins gelände damit  

@ maximgold: traumhaft. stimmige farbkombi. ich steh eigentlich nich so auf schwarze naben, aber mit den hohen flänschen kommt das geil! :]

rob


----------



## maximgold (8. November 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @ maximgold
> 
> wie bist du mit den novatec naben zufrieden?


Ich bin ja noch  nicht so viel damit gefahren. Der erste Eindruck ist aber sehr überzeugend. Die Naben laufen seidenweich, leicht und lange. Bei dem Preis (59,- Euro für das Paar) ein echtes Schnäppchen. Der Lockring war schon dabei. Die Achsen sind übrigens hohlgebohrt, so dass man - wenn man sie passend ablängte - recht einfach auf Schnellspanner umrüsten könnte.

@rob: Die Novatec-Naben gabs in der passenden Lochzahl nur in schwarz. Sonst hätte ich silberne genommen. Aber es stimmt, je öfter ich draufgucke, um so besser gefallen sie mir...

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## Opa Kruse (8. November 2007)

@ maximgold

hast du die laufräder selbst eingespeicht? wenn ja, kennst du bestimmt folgende maße der naben:
http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speich.htm

ich hab mir die novatec naben 36 loch in silber bestellt. die dimensionen (Durchmesser des Nabenflansch-Lochkreises *d* und Abstand Flansch - Mittelebene *a*) sollten aber die selben sein. ich wollte mich schonmal nach speichen umsehen.
kennst du auch die kettenlinie der nabe?
wäre echt super, wenn du mir da weiterhelfen könntest.


----------



## maximgold (8. November 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @ maximgold
> 
> hast du die laufräder selbst eingespeicht? wenn ja, kennst du bestimmt folgende maße der naben:
> http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speich.htm
> ...


Die Kettenlinie ist mit dem 3/32 Shimano-Ritzel, das ich montiert habe, knapp 43 mm. Mit einem breiten Ritzel wäre sie noch einen Tick weiter aussen.

Die Abmessungen des Flanschs habe ich nicht selber gemessen sondern aus dem SpokeCalculator. Die errechnete Speichenlänge hat genau gepasst:

d=62 mm
a=34,5 mm (vorne) bzw. 31 mm (hinten)

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## Opa Kruse (8. November 2007)

vielen dank


----------



## etiam (10. November 2007)

hi, endlich bin ich fertig geworden. hier könnt ihr nun mein neues und eigentlich auch erstes singlespeed betrachten. 

das von damals, mein blaues kinderrad "blitz" zählt ja nicht  




​ 


​ 

bei fragen, nur zu.
liebe grüße etiam


----------



## insanerider (10. November 2007)

Das Blitz zählt, als Singlespeeder wird man quasi geboren!


----------



## pilato (10. November 2007)

etiam schrieb:


> hi, endlich bin ich fertig geworden. hier könnt ihr nun mein neues und eigentlich auch erstes singlespeed betrachten.
> 
> das von damals, mein blaues kinderrad "blitz" zählt ja nicht
> 
> ...



Schön! So was ähnliches hätte ich auch noch gerne...


----------



## Radlerin (10. November 2007)

etiam schrieb:


> hi, endlich bin ich fertig geworden. hier könnt ihr nun mein neues und eigentlich auch erstes singlespeed betrachten.
> 
> das von damals, mein blaues kinderrad "blitz" zählt ja nicht
> 
> ...



Hübsches Ding!  Da würden mich mal Teileliste + Gewicht interessieren...


----------



## etiam (10. November 2007)

soo, teileliste: hab mich mal rangesetzt und alle teilenummern aufgeschrieben, die ich so finden konnte:




die waage pendelte zwischen 9,9 und 10,0 Kilogramm.

wird demnächst aber wieder weniger, weil anderer sattel und evtl. neuerer vorbau. dieser ist ist eigentlich schon zu mächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spikey (11. November 2007)

schönes teil, würd andere reifen drauf machen, ganz schwarze, kojaks?
roter sattel wäre porno, passen zum dekor.


----------



## Radlerin (11. November 2007)

etiam schrieb:


> soo, teileliste: hab mich mal rangesetzt und alle teilenummern aufgeschrieben, die ich so finden konnte:
> 
> die waage pendelte zwischen 9,9 und 10,0 Kilogramm.
> 
> wird demnächst aber wieder weniger, weil anderer sattel und evtl. neuerer vorbau. dieser ist ist eigentlich schon zu mächtig.



Danke! Ich finds super!


----------



## Opa Kruse (11. November 2007)

@etiam

schönes rad! den evtl. noch folgenden vorbau würd ich silber halten. das würde das rad noch stimmiger machen.


----------



## nutallabrot (12. November 2007)

auch schöne Fliesen!


----------



## mete (12. November 2007)

Mein letzter Schalter musste nun auch daran glauben, 7,88Kg:


----------



## _stalker_ (12. November 2007)

das gewicht mit nem stahlrahmen und federgabel! du bist doch nicht mehr normal! 
schön.
wo hast du eigendlich die carbonspacer her? eigenbau? sowas brauch ich auch (allein wegen der farbe).


----------



## BQuark (12. November 2007)

>Mein letzter Schalter musste nun auch daran glauben, 7,88Kg:


----------



## gbm31 (12. November 2007)

mete, hast du auch brav schrauben in den bohrungen fürs kleine kettenblatt in den razefaze-kurbeln - die gehn sonst relativ zügig in den popo bei mono-kb-betrieb...


----------



## mete (12. November 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> d
> wo hast du eigendlich die carbonspacer her? eigenbau? sowas brauch ich auch (allein wegen der farbe).



Die spacer sind Eigenbau, wenn Du welche willst und etwas Zeit mitbringst, kann ich noch welche basteln (PN).

@BQuark: das musst Du mir erklären 

@gbm31: Noch nicht, werde ich aber wohl noch machen, obwohl ich das jetzt so schon eine Weile problemlos fahre, am Schalter war ja auch kein kleines Kettenblatt montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa Kruse (12. November 2007)

@mete

feines rad!!!


----------



## gbm31 (12. November 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Die spacer sind Eigenbau, wenn Du welche willst und etwas Zeit mitbringst, kann ich noch welche basteln (PN).
> 
> @gbm31: Noch nicht, werde ich aber wohl noch machen, obwohl ich das jetzt so schon eine Weile problemlos fahre, am Schalter war ja auch kein kleines Kettenblatt montiert.





naja, am schalter schaltest du ja auch runter... 

ich hab nach den diversen schadensmeldungen jedenfalls schon zu helius-zeiten der kurbel ein abgefeiltes kleines alu-kb zur unterstützung montiert.


btw: ich hätte ebenfalls interesse an carbonspacern - auch wenn ich schon horst-rings hab. pn mal, wat dat kosten würde...


----------



## robocop (12. November 2007)

peugeot retro singlespeeder rh60
laufradsatz reifen shimanofreilaufritzel neu
übersetzung 52/18 und 42/18
zu verkaufen siehe börse


----------



## gmozi (13. November 2007)

etiam schrieb:


> hi, endlich bin ich fertig geworden. hier könnt ihr nun mein neues und eigentlich auch erstes singlespeed betrachten.
> 
> das von damals, mein blaues kinderrad "blitz" zählt ja nicht
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike!!

Was mich allerdings rein optisch stören würde, und daher beim Bike vom Schatzi ( und bei meinem eventuell auch, wenn es neu gepulvert wird ) dran glauben musste, sind die nun überflüssigen Sachen wie Zugführungen usw.

*Ach mal so nebenbei, wo bekomm ich am besten und günstigsten schwarze Speichen + Nippel?*


----------



## BQuark (13. November 2007)

mete schrieb:


> @BQuark: das musst Du mir erklären


deiner gewichtsangabe würde ich glauben, erst wenn ich selbst die wage mit deim rad sehe.  
dass man mit einem etwa 2 kilo schweren stahlrahmen unter 8 kilo kommt, trotz der relativ leichten restlichen komponenten,  kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## mete (13. November 2007)

BQuark schrieb:


> deiner gewichtsangabe würde ich glauben, erst wenn ich selbst die wage mit deim rad sehe.
> dass man mit einem etwa 2 kilo schweren stahlrahmen unter 8 kilo kommt, trotz der relativ leichten restlichen komponenten,  kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Naja, die Komponenten sind ja nichtmal richtig leicht, ein leichter Rahmen macht ja auch noch lange kein leichtes Rad, zu Deiner Beruhigung, kann ich ja mal die Teileliste anhängen, aus der kannst Du dann auch entnehmen, dass auch deutlich unter 7 Kg drin sind, mit demselben Rahmen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Förster (13. November 2007)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> auch schöne Fliesen!




Kuck ma genau hin ey, das is pvc-belag oder linolium.


----------



## mete (13. November 2007)

Förster schrieb:


> Kuck ma genau hin ey, das is pvc-belag oder linolium.



Dann sind die Risse in einzelnen Fliesen aber ziemlich gut nachgeahmt...


----------



## Förster (13. November 2007)

Sorry, ihr habt recht. Ich kenne nur so diesen Chemiekram, konnte ja nich wissen, das es das auch in Fliesen gibt.


----------



## etiam (13. November 2007)

hihi. wo ihr aber auch eure augen habt.. der vermieter meint, das haus sei von ca. 1900. möglichweise sind die fliesen auch aus dieser zeit. quasi auch "oldschool"


----------



## r0ckZ (17. November 2007)

wozu braucht man n intaktes schaltauge .. so is doch viel geiler ...


----------



## Bikefritzel (17. November 2007)

und in wieviel teile reist die kette wenns einfedert?


----------



## r0ckZ (17. November 2007)

keine ahnung, habs nich drauf ankommen lassen.
mir is das schaltauge abgebrochen, wollte aber wenigstens auf dem bike wieder nach hause fahren.


----------



## mete (17. November 2007)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> keine ahnung, habs nich drauf ankommen lassen.
> mir is das schaltauge abgebrochen, wollte aber wenigstens auf dem bike wieder nach hause fahren.



Das ging aber schnell, weit scheinst Du ja nicht gekommen zu sein...


----------



## Boramaniac (17. November 2007)

Diamant-Frame made in GDR, hand polished...


----------



## bofh (17. November 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Diamant-Frame made in GDR, hand polished...


Hübsch.  
Aber: Kette deutlich zu lang.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (17. November 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Das ging aber schnell, weit scheinst Du ja nicht gekommen zu sein...



...als mich r0ckZ heute anrief und meinte, daß er gleich am ersten Tag das Ding kaputt gekriegt hatte, dachte ick och zuerst an den Rahmen - aber nich wegen der Qualität, sondern eher wegen seiner Fahrweise 

Aber ick vermute, daß die Kette zu kurz war... aber de Jung wollt ja nich uff mich hörn 

Grüße,
sundaydrive+r


----------



## Boramaniac (18. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Hübsch.
> Aber: Kette deutlich zu lang.
> 
> E.



... war ein Low-Budget-Project. 
Die Gesamtkosten des Aufbau's incl. Kauf des Rades belaufen sich 
bei irgendwas um 50-60 und viiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel Arbeitszeit.


----------



## Opa Kruse (20. November 2007)

@ boramania
sieht richtig edel aus das rad. schön.

seit diesem sommer spiele ich mit dem gedanken, mir ein starres rad zu bauen. nun ist die sache ausgegoren: ein altes aber top erhaltenes patria wkc.


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2007)

das weisse ist lecker.

das polierte ist auch nicht schlecht.
mir gefallen die schutzbleche nicht,
sind aber schon praktsich so dinger.


----------



## elsepe (20. November 2007)

@boramaniac

das biria carbonrad in deinem profil, ist da real fahrbar? frage aus interesse weil ein bikeladen bei uns hat 4 oder 5 von den dingern rumzustehen und will mich nicht mit fahren lassen( hat auch vorstellungen was den sammlerwert angeht... )
ich weiss nur das es schwer ist


----------



## RealNBK (20. November 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


>



Also die Kette ist zu lang! Bei dem Radstand macht das fahren auf so nem rad doch keinen Spaß...


----------



## Opa Kruse (21. November 2007)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Also die Kette ist zu lang! Bei dem Radstand macht das fahren auf so nem rad doch keinen Spaß...



die kette war tatsächlich zu lang... hab noch ein glied rausgenommen, jetzt passt es besser. das mit dem fahrspaß wird sich zeigen, ich bin das rad bisher nur ne runde um den block gefahren... reichlich ungewohnt aber lustig.


----------



## Alex de Large (21. November 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> ... reichlich ungewohnt aber lustig.



wie lustig? SSp ist eine verdammt ernste Angelegenheit!

ernste Grüße


----------



## Förster (21. November 2007)

Klär mich ma auf Opa Kruse, was ist denn so ungewöhnlich an diesem Rad oder is das jetz nen Insider, den nich jeder verstehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (21. November 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> reichlich ungewohnt aber lustig.



Als ich das erste mal auf nen SSp gesessen habe habe ich das gefühl genauso beschieben. War halt auch mein erstes Rennrad und von daher schon komplett ungewohnt... das nächste Aha-Erlebnis kam dann bei Fixed-Umbau..


----------



## Opa Kruse (21. November 2007)

singlespeed fahr ich schon ne ganze weile rum mir nem anderen rad (siehe "großstadtflegel"). das weiße ist mein erstes fixed. 

@ förster
das is n ganz normales altes rennrad mit nur einem gang, und der is starr.


----------



## foenfrisur (21. November 2007)

fürn winter.....


----------



## Bonti (24. November 2007)

Hallo, 

vor Kurzem habe ich ein SS von einem Freund erworben und bin absolut begeistert vom SSden. 

Hier kurz das bike der Marke Eigen(um)bau:

Es handelt sich um einen alten, originalen Manitou Comp, dem die Ausfallenden gebrochen sind. Daraufhin hat mein Kumpel eigene, horizontale Ausfallenden konstruiert, gebaut und einschweißen lassen.

Weiterhin sind die Vorder- und Hinternaben ebenfalls Eigenbau - vorne musste ein defekter Cannondale xy2000 herhalten und als Achse meine Titanwelle eines Tune Innenlagers der ersten Generation, welches eben als Innenlager bei mir nicht lange hielt. Die hintere Nabe ist ein kompletter Eigenbau. 

Anbei einige Bilder. Viel Spaß

Gruß

S.


----------



## elsepe (24. November 2007)

schade das die bilder so pervers groß sind. was man so sieht gefällt schon hast du die noch in nichtwinzig?


----------



## Bonti (24. November 2007)

elsepe schrieb:


> schade das die bilder so pervers groß sind. was man so sieht gefällt schon hast du die noch in nichtwinzig?



... recht klein, stimmt, war auch so nicht vorgesehen, bzw. habe ich zu spät bemerkt. 

Ich habe auf die Schnelle neue geschossen. Man sieht mehr, aber die Qualität gefällt mir teilweise immer noch nicht. Ich werde da noch nacharbeiten, versprochen.

Gruß

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonti (24. November 2007)

Hallo, 

hier, wie versprochen, bessere Bilder.

Gruß

S.


----------



## roesli (25. November 2007)

Die Naben gefallen mir  

Kannst Du verraten, wie ihr die gebaut habt? - Seh ich das richtig, dass ihr von bestehenden Naben die Flansche genommen hab tund diese mit selbst gebauten Nabenkörpern verbunden habt? - Wie kamt ihr auf die Vierkant-Form, wie habt ihr die Werkstücke miteinander verbunden?


----------



## masta2006 (25. November 2007)

Sry Jungs aber mal ne dringende Frage, was bringt sineglespeed, bzw was bringt eine nabe und keine Schaltung?  Danke


----------



## mete (25. November 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Sry Jungs aber mal ne dringende Frage, was bringt sineglespeed, bzw was bringt eine nabe und keine Schaltung?  Danke



nichts


----------



## Spook (25. November 2007)

Nun ja die ANtwort erhälst du sehr leicht, wenn du dir überlegst, was dir eine Schaltung bringt.

-mehr Gewicht
-mehr bewegliche Teile
-mehr Verschleiss 
-höhere Geräuschentwicklun
...

Außerdem erachte ich es als sinnlos einen Singlespeeder nach dem Sinn seiner "Antriebswahl" zu fragen.

mfg

Felix


----------



## toncoc (25. November 2007)

cromo fixiert






cromo mit freilauf


----------



## rob (25. November 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Sry Jungs aber mal ne dringende Frage, was bringt sineglespeed, bzw was bringt eine nabe und keine Schaltung?  Danke


 
eine nabe bringt wirklich garnichts. zwei sollte man schon haben am fahrrad.



toncoc schrieb:


>


lecker rad und lecker bier  das GT kommt auch gut!

rb


----------



## Bonti (25. November 2007)

roesli schrieb:


> Die Naben gefallen mir
> 
> Kannst Du verraten, wie ihr die gebaut habt? - Seh ich das richtig, dass ihr von bestehenden Naben die Flansche genommen hab tund diese mit selbst gebauten Nabenkörpern verbunden habt? - Wie kamt ihr auf die Vierkant-Form, wie habt ihr die Werkstücke miteinander verbunden?



Hallo, 

in diesem Zusammenhang, weise ich nochmals darauf hin, dass ein langjähriger bike-Freund den Umbau, so auch die Naben, konstruiert und realisiert hat - übersteigt meine technischen Fähigkeiten um ein Vielfaches.

@ roesli: Sämtliche Nabenflansche sind aus Rohmaterial gedreht. Hiebei wurde auf hochfestes Alu zurückgegriffen. Die Flansche wurden anschließend auf die Nabenkörper geklebt. Der Nabenkörper vorne ist ein Stück aus dem Oberrohr des bereits erwähnten Cannondale XY 2000. Der Nabenkörper hinten ist aus einem Vierkant"rohr" (Resteverwertung von der Arbeit) gefertigt. Sämtliche Einzelzeile sind natürlich auch gewichtsoptimiert. Fräse und Drehbank sind für diese Arbeiten unabdingbar. Außer einige Kleinteile, wie z.B. Gewindestange, Flügelmutter, Lager und durchgehende Achsschraube, handelt es sich hierbei um 100% Eigenbau. 

Gruß

S.


----------



## roesli (25. November 2007)

Mein Respekt steigt - Eigenbau am Singlespeed ist mir sympathisch 

Grüss mir den begabten Freund und sei Dir meines Neides sicher


----------



## masta2006 (25. November 2007)

Ja und wie sieht es aus mit geschwindigkeiten? Und wie fange ich Als Anfänger han.Bin 18 Jahre und arbeite schon Seit zwei Jahren mit Rädern! Habe zwar nicht grade das Geld dafür aber trotzdem machts Spass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (25. November 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Ja und wie sieht es aus mit geschwindigkeiten?


Du bist langsamer als mit Schaltung.


> Und wie fange ich Als Anfänger han.


Aufs Rad setzen und losfahren.

Im Ernst: abgesehen davon, daß Du Dir in Zukunft bitte etwas mehr Mühe mit Deinen Posts gibst, was Grammatik und Rechtschreibung angeht - wie ist Deine Frage zu verstehen?

E.


----------



## masta2006 (25. November 2007)

Sry, habt ja recht.Naja ich meinte gibts da irgendwas zu beachten bei nem Aufbau von nem Singlespeed? Irgendwelche bestimmte Teile?


----------



## rsa73 (25. November 2007)

Mein Neues!

Moser Bj.84
53/18


----------



## Spook (25. November 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Sry, habt ja recht.Naja ich meinte gibts da irgendwas zu beachten bei nem Aufbau von nem Singlespeed? Irgendwelche bestimmte Teile?



Nun ja es gibt reichlich dinge zu beachten. Als erste wäre da die Tatsache, dass du einen Rahmen brauchst, kombinierst du diesen mit vielen teilen kommt ein fahrrad dabei raus, kombinierst du ihn nicht mit einer schaltung dann bekommst du ein eingangrad.

Und ernsthaft, wenn du eine Frage hast formoliere sie doch bitte mal anständig und vor allem denk erst nach bevor du etwas schreibst. 
Ich möchte dich hier ja keineswegs angreifen oder fertig machen, aber ich sag es mal so, nach deiner Aussage, hab ich eigentlich kaum eine Ahnung was du willst. Schreib doch einfach mal ein paar informationen, z.B. hast du einen Rahmen/Komplettes Rad das du umbaun willst, willst du freilauf oder fixed, Rennrad oder eher mtb...

Und dann informier dich mal, du kannst hier ziemlich viel erfahren, wenn du dir nur die bilder anschaust, und ein bisschen von dem ließt was hier steht, denn es ist ja immer wieder das gleiche.

mfg

Felix


----------



## masta2006 (25. November 2007)

#easy# schrieb:


> hier meins:



Mal en dumme frage, aber gefahren wird mit diesem Sahnestück ja nicht oder?

Und wo haste sowas machen lassen?


----------



## bofh (25. November 2007)

Grad fertig geworden:





E.

PS: Keine dummen Kommentare zum gordischen Kabelknoten!


----------



## Matze L.E. (25. November 2007)

oh sehr schick! die grün/silber kombi ist toll


----------



## bofh (25. November 2007)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> oh sehr schick! die grün/silber kombi ist toll


Danke.
Die Kurbel wird - wenn die ersten Macken im Eloxal sind - auch noch poliert. aber die V-Drive ist derzeit die Kurbel, die (bis eben auf die Farbe) meinen Vorstellungen am nächsten kommt.

E.


----------



## Onegear (26. November 2007)

das Surlygrün ist immer wieder nen Anblick wert  und auch sonst sehr schön aufgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sansibar (26. November 2007)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Sry Jungs aber mal ne dringende Frage, was bringt sineglespeed, bzw was bringt eine nabe und keine Schaltung?  Danke



Sorry, und was bringt Chiptuning beim Diesel ??

Wahrscheinlich dasselbe


----------



## biker1967 (26. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Grad fertig geworden:



Schönes Teil. Kann man später noch auf Disc umbauen.... 

Welche Übersetzung is denn drauf?


----------



## Linnatic (27. November 2007)

bofh : Respekt!!! Bisher war meine Surly Obergrenze bei max. 8 von 10 Wertungspunkten, hier sehe ich eine 9.5 - Bravo!


----------



## bofh (28. November 2007)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Welche Übersetzung is denn drauf?


44:21

Aber für flache Veranstaltungen liegen hier noch ein 16er und ein 18er Singlestar.  

E.


----------



## foenfrisur (29. November 2007)

so...nochmal:


----------



## biker1967 (29. November 2007)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> so...nochmal:



schönes Aquarium und diese gemütliche Couch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (29. November 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Grad fertig geworden:



Sehr wohltuend, nachdem hier offenbar überwiegend alte Schrotthaufen zu SSP umgebaut werden. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum man dem Uraltzeug nicht seine Würde (Originalzustand) läßt, wenn man doch dran hängt.


----------



## mete (29. November 2007)

TZR schrieb:


> Sehr wohltuend, nachdem hier offenbar überwiegend alte Schrotthaufen zu SSP umgebaut werden. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum man dem Uraltzeug nicht seine Würde (Originalzustand) läßt, wenn man doch dran hängt.



Für manche ist es eben der Grundgedanke, beim SSP nicht ein extra pimpiges Rad aufzubauen, sondern Vorhandenes einfach umzubauen und so gut weiternutzen zu können, oft kommen da auch tolle Sachen zum Vorschein.


----------



## bofh (29. November 2007)

TZR schrieb:


> Sehr wohltuend, nachdem hier offenbar überwiegend alte Schrotthaufen zu SSP umgebaut werden. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum man dem Uraltzeug nicht seine Würde (Originalzustand) läßt, wenn man doch dran hängt.


Nunja - wenn Du wüßtest, daß an dem Rad der Hinterreifen mal eben 15 Jahre alt ist...  
Ich finde den "Alte Schrotthaufen"-Umbau zu Singlespeedern besser als Neukauf - wenn er gut gemacht ist.

E.


----------



## gmozi (29. November 2007)

TZR schrieb:


> Sehr wohltuend, nachdem hier offenbar überwiegend alte Schrotthaufen zu SSP umgebaut werden. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum man dem Uraltzeug nicht seine Würde (Originalzustand) läßt, wenn man doch dran hängt.



Mir ist es immer wichtig, für möglichst viel, möglichst wenig auszugeben.
Daher fällt für mich nen Rahmen Marke Surly oder so einfach weg.

Stattdessen gibt es dann halt nen "Trek 800 Sport" Rahmen + eine Starrgabel aus nem GT Karakoram. Die Original Trek Starrgabel war mir mit 1,3kg eindeutig zu schwer. Hoffe den Kram morgen vom pulvern abholen zu können


----------



## doctor worm (30. November 2007)

Vor allem kommt ein alter Rahmen funktionell einem neuen gleicher Gattung als Singlespeeder noch am nächsten! Wer will sich schon mit 15Jahre alten Schaltungsgedöns rumschlagen, wenn man nen lautlosen Antrieb an seinem Schätzchen haben kann!
Univega Alpina Comp 93
Als Classik Singlespeeder: 




Und als Füssen-Venedig-Alpenüberquer-Singlespeeder am Reschenpass:




14 Jahre alt und kein bisschen müde


----------



## nullvektor (30. November 2007)

es ist immer wieder schön,wenn rahmen eine geschichte haben.und es ist wohl das ehrenvollste wenn sie ihr dasein als ssp fristen dürfen.das erinnert mich daran,mein univega wartet auch noch auf wiederauferstehung.


----------



## TZR (30. November 2007)

Schöner siehts schon aus ohne Schaltung. Mein Resteverwertungsrad wäre auch fast SSP geworden. Das hätte ich aber nur mit Exzentertretlager gemacht, was zu aufwändig gewesen wäre. Jetzt klappert eben doch wieder die Kette bei 9-Gang. Nabenschaltung hätte ich auch gerne gehabt, aber das wäre noch mehr (finanzieller) Aufwand gewesen als SSP.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Dezember 2007)

weil das leben eine baustelle ist und meine rohloff in die neue baustelle kommt
und mir mein erstes eingangrad soviel spass macht hab ich mir doch gleich noch eins gebastelt 







rahmen 2soulscycles  41.5


----------



## olli (1. Dezember 2007)

Kona Paddywagon - macht mir im Moment sehr viel Spass. Die 28er Reifen haften bei den widrigen bedingungen erstaunlich gut und erlauben auch Feld- und Forstwegritte:


----------



## mhetl (1. Dezember 2007)

Na da möchte ich auch mal meine Beitrag rein hauen. Ist auch ein Univega Rahmen, bei mir mit dekadenten Kettenspanner und auch sonst. Nun ja egal, ist mein Stadtrad.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/20980

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich direkt ein Foto hier rein bekomme? Danke.

Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (1. Dezember 2007)

mhetl schrieb:


> ..
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/20980
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich direkt ein Foto hier rein bekomme? Danke.
> ...



so





unter dem bild in deiner galerie sind zwei blöcke mit url's.

an einer steht *Forum Code*, diese einfach markieren und hier rein kopieren s. o.

ciao
flo


----------



## mhetl (1. Dezember 2007)

Alles klar. Danke noch mal.

Maik


----------



## martn (2. Dezember 2007)

ah endlich gibts mal so ein 2soulcycles zu sehen! gefällt mir.


----------



## RealNBK (2. Dezember 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Kona Paddywagon - macht mir im Moment sehr viel Spass. Die 28er Reifen haften bei den widrigen bedingungen erstaunlich gut und erlauben auch Feld- und Forstwegritte:



Sehr geil! Ich fahre momentan auch total gerne mit meinem Paddy Wagon durch den Wald. Die Reifen sind schwer, aber fürs geradeausfahren super, und total pannensicher. Habe momentan auf der Straße und auf forstwegen wirklich richtigen Spaß!


----------



## olli (2. Dezember 2007)

Und noch eines: Die Kiste habe ich als Trekking-Rad gestern bei ebay neu für 57.- gekauft (Händler um die Ecke) und zum TimeTrialSingleSpeedCycloCrosser umgebaut. Heute 50 km geradelt. Man ist schnell, trotz des Rahmens, der mit Blei ausgegossen zu sein scheint und trotz der Reifen (Wheeler 43 mm Crossreifen, was wiegen die wohl? 750 Gramm pro Stück?). 










Naja, ist natürlich nur eine vorübergehende Sache, aber nach der heutigen Tour weiß ich, dass ich ein 26/28er Singlespeed Zeitfahrrad brauche, um hier im Flachland ab und zu mal eine oder zwei Stunden lang zu rasen.


----------



## GlanDas (2. Dezember 2007)

So ein Teil brauch ich !
Meine Olle Ballon-Mühle geht mir auf'n Sack.
Ein kleiner Cyclo Crosser mit SSP oder Fix mit Zeitfahrlenker o.ä.

Alles nur so teuer bis man alles zusammen hat.


----------



## olli (2. Dezember 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Alles nur so teuer bis man alles zusammen hat.



Nö:
Rad 57.- 
Lenker mit Bremshebeln ca. 30.-
Vorbau 10.-
Lenkerband 10.-
Clickies hatte ich noch.


----------



## Splatter666 (2. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

@GlanDas:

Habe, was du suchst  
Ein, ich schätze mal 90er, Longus Trecking. In klassischem Mintgrün-Weiss  
Gemuffter Rahmen, geschätzte 60cm hoch. Momentan als Singlespeed aufgebaut und extrem sportliche Geo...

Bei Interesse mach ich Fotos...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## speedkauboy (3. Dezember 2007)

Felt Deco 34 Cruiser mit 3-Gang, ok, kein reiner Singlespeeder....:









Felt Singlespeed auf Heritage Basis, hier im markt von W.K. gekauft, mal sehen wie er ankommt:





Mein erstes selbstgekauftes Rad: erste Hand bis Heute, leider demnächst bei ebay..zum rumstehen zu schade! NOS, mit Pegs, Rotor, all original GT Dyno Performer! Nur einen Sommer bewegt, seitdem steht er! erste Bereifung, erste Lager, erste Felgen, einfach alles original, inkl. der ersten Bremsklötze!
Werde es heute Abend mal ordentlich putzen....Es steht wirklich seit 94 bei Muddern im Keller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (3. Dezember 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> So ein Teil brauch ich !
> Meine Olle Ballon-Mühle geht mir auf'n Sack.
> Ein kleiner Cyclo Crosser mit SSP oder Fix mit Zeitfahrlenker o.ä.



Eins kann ich dir aus eigener erfahrung sagen... Ciclocross und SSp, ok, sogar super
Aber CX und Fixed.... das geht dir ziemlich schnell auf den Sack... an jeder ecke haste Angst mit dem pedal auf zu sezten und die geschwindigkeitswechsel sind einfach zu rabiat... viel krasser als in der stadt... mach ich nicht wieder.. höchstens auf geraden fortwegen zum trainieren....


----------



## GlanDas (3. Dezember 2007)

RealNBK schrieb:


> E
> Aber CX und Fixed.... das geht dir ziemlich schnell auf den Sack... an jeder ecke haste Angst mit dem pedal auf zu sezten und die geschwindigkeitswechsel sind einfach zu rabiat... viel krasser als in der stadt... mach ich nicht wieder.. höchstens auf geraden fortwegen zum trainieren....



Stimmt, hab mich falsch Ausgedrückt.
Mit CX meine ich das der Rahmen/Gabel sowie Laufräder auch mal Forstwege und Bürgersteine aushalten sollen  
Daran gedacht ernsthaft durch unwegsames Gelände zu rasen hab ich eigentlich nicht vor.


----------



## mhetl (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi, noch mal. Möchte hier mal die verbesserte Version zeigen und zwar ohne Kettenspanner. Wenn man so den Vergleich hat, es sieht doch besser aus.

Gruß 

Maik


----------



## grumbledook (5. Dezember 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schönes Rad. Vorallem der Rahmen.
> 
> Kette etwas mehr spannen und, was du ja auch machen willst, den Schaft kürzen.



Gesagt, getan.


----------



## aristeas (5. Dezember 2007)

Gasp! +WOW+


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

endgeil......!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (5. Dezember 2007)

grumbledook schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan.



Wunderschöne Kurbel


----------



## speedkauboy (6. Dezember 2007)

@mhetl: das ist schön...oldskool und fein...so mag ichs....

@grumble: toll! feine arbeit! genau der richtige anteil weiss vs. schwarz....


----------



## nullvektor (6. Dezember 2007)

hallo
übersetzung 39/18.
wird für diesen winter mein geländerad.mal schauen wies mit der übersetzung klappt,ansonsten kann ich dank kettenspanner schnell rumprobieren,bis ich meine ideale übersetzung gefunden habe.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/442585


----------



## RealNBK (6. Dezember 2007)

Frage an alle Bahnfahrer... Ist der Unterschied bei der rahmengeo wirklich gravierend im vergleich zu nem normalen straßen rad? Sieht alles viel gedrugnener und agressiver aus... hintergrund ist dass ich evtl mit meinem Paddywagon im sommer auf der bahn trainieren will..


----------



## grumbledook (7. Dezember 2007)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Frage an alle Bahnfahrer... Ist der Unterschied bei der rahmengeo wirklich gravierend im vergleich zu nem normalen straßen rad? Sieht alles viel gedrugnener und agressiver aus... hintergrund ist dass ich evtl mit meinem Paddywagon im sommer auf der bahn trainieren will..



Ja, der Unterschied ist gravierend, obwohl es auch bei den Bahnvelos unterschiede gibt. Die Geometrien für Zeitfahren, Punktefahren und Sprint sind unterschiedlich, was nicht heisst, dass man nicht doch alles mit ein und demselben Rad fahren könnte  Im Wesentlichen ist folgendes ist anders: Radstand ist kürzer, Tretlager ist höher, die Kurbeln sind kürzer und meist sind auch Sitz- und Steuerrohrwinkel steiler als beim Strassenrennrad.


----------



## gmozi (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein SchnÃ¤ppchen SSPer


Kurze ErklÃ¤rung:

War neulich bei Rewe und hab nach dem Einkauf am schwarzen Brett ( wo ich durch Zufall draufgeschaut habe ) nen Bike entdeckt. Tele Nummer mitgenommen und angerufen als ich daheim war. Das Bike stand eine StraÃe weiter im Keller und war fÃ¼r 30 â¬ abzugeben. Technisch im Einwandfreien zustand mit Shimano STX Gruppe und Cateye Lampenset. Ist ein Cromo Rahmen mit Rohrsatz von Tange, also doch recht gut. Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht werden aber, so wie es unten auf dem Bild zu sehen ist ~10kg sein. Bremsen werden noch getauscht.

FÃ¼r 30 â¬ konnte man da doch echt nichts falsch machen, oder?


----------



## niconj (9. Dezember 2007)

So.. nachdem ich mir einen neuen Laufradsatz gekauft habe, war bitter nötig, wollte ich eigentlich mit Schaltung fahren. Da ich aber nicht noch mehr Geld ausgeben wollte für den neuen Steckkranz, am alten Rad war ein Schraubkranz, habe ich mich dann doch für SSP entschieden, denn die Teile hatte ich noch rumliegen. 

Übersetzung ist, nicht dem Bild entsprechend, 45:15. Ich hatte erst 45:18 drauf aber das war dann doch zu leicht. 

Kurbel ist ne Dura Ace '73. 

Nico.


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Opa Kruse (11. Dezember 2007)

@ knurrhahn

wunderschönes stück!!! ich hoffe das rad wird auch bewegt, zum rumstehen wär es viel zu schade.


----------



## singlestoph (11. Dezember 2007)

hab ich schon mal?
wahrscheinlich schon

auchegal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (11. Dezember 2007)

So hier mal die Basis für mein Projekt, Zwischen den Tagen wird das 2. KB demontiert und hinten kommt ein SSP- Adapter.
Werd dann nochmal ein aktuelles Bild posten


----------



## de-li (12. Dezember 2007)

mein winterrad


----------



## bofh (12. Dezember 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> So hier mal die Basis für mein Projekt, Zwischen den Tagen wird das 2. KB demontiert und hinten kommt ein SSP- Adapter.
> Werd dann nochmal ein aktuelles Bild posten
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/100_9899.jpg



Wie hast Du denn die Nabe hinten gefixt?
MIR wäre nur eine Bremse am Freilauf-Rad zu heiß...

E.


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. Dezember 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn die Nabe hinten gefixt?
> MIR wäre nur eine Bremse am Freilauf-Rad zu heiß...
> 
> E.




Ist ja noch nix passiert 
will wie gesagt erstmal auf SSP umbauen und später evtl. auf fixed umsteigen

..und eine Bremse ist besser als keine


----------



## Bikefritzel (12. Dezember 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hab ich schon mal?
> wahrscheinlich schon
> 
> auchegal




1. geiles teil
2. wo gibts das kettenblatt?
3. was sind zum teufel züri säcke


----------



## hoeckle (12. Dezember 2007)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> 1. geiles teil
> 2. wo gibts das kettenblatt?
> 3. was sind zum teufel züri säcke


 
Hatten wir hier schon mal. Ist von PAUL. 

http://www.paulcomp.com/


----------



## singlestoph (12. Dezember 2007)

züri-sack

bei GOOOOOOOGLE

http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme93/article3643644.html


----------



## Bikefritzel (13. Dezember 2007)

danke euch beiden.


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Dezember 2007)

So, erstes Provisorium fertig gestellt.
nächste Woche werden die Ritzel noch gegen Spacer gewechselt und ne neue Kette montiert.
Anlötteile werden auch noch entfernt.
Übersetzung fürs erste: 50/18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (16. Dezember 2007)

Bei dem Lenker schüttelt es mich aber.


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Dezember 2007)

TZR schrieb:


> Bei dem Lenker schüttelt es mich aber.



wieso ,
 ja Vorbau ist noch ein bissl hoch, wird aber noch angepasst


----------



## bofh (16. Dezember 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> wieso


Riser-Bars stellen an klassischen Rennrahmen zugegebenermaßen gewisse ästhetische Herausforderungen dar...

E.


----------



## TZR (16. Dezember 2007)

Und dann so extrem gekürzt, daß der Bremshebel gar nicht weiß, wohin.


----------



## insanerider (16. Dezember 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hab ich schon mal?
> wahrscheinlich schon
> 
> auchegal



sex? und wenn ich bald wieder in zrh bin, erklärt mir mal jemand das abfallsacksystem!!!


----------



## etiam (16. Dezember 2007)

TZR schrieb:


> Und dann so extrem gekürzt, daß der Bremshebel gar nicht weiß, wohin.



jepp.. zudem sollte man sich dann schon noch den luxus gönnen, die bremsleitung gleich vernünftig zu kappen. so viel bogen ist mumpitz und erzeugt nur nen schwammigen druckpunkt. und es schwabbelt beim fahren... wär nix für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (17. Dezember 2007)

etiam schrieb:


> ...zudem sollte man sich dann schon noch den luxus gönnen, die bremsleitung gleich vernünftig zu kappen...






TZR schrieb:


> Und dann so extrem gekürzt, daß der Bremshebel gar nicht weiß, wohin.





ZwiebelII schrieb:


> So, erstes *Provisorium* fertig gestellt.



Der Bremsgriff gehört ebenfalls zu dem Provisorium, wird noch einer Besorgt welcher vom Klemmmaß her gleich links vom Vorbau montiert wird.
In dem Zuge wird dann auch die Leitungslänge angepasst.


----------



## a.nienie (17. Dezember 2007)

das zwiebel-provisorium würde sich mit glänzendem verbau 
a la gabel bestimmt auch fein machen,
wenn Du schon den lenker wechselst 
schöner, schlichter rahmen.



singlestoph schrieb:


> züri-sack...


manche fragen sind spannender als die antworten


----------



## Crypter (18. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Spezialistz (18. Dezember 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Riser-Bars stellen an klassischen Rennrahmen zugegebenermaßen gewisse ästhetische Herausforderungen dar...
> 
> E.



so macht ein fahrrad noch erst spass...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAACjRnrIm8


----------



## Ritzelfritz (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

...dann präsentiere ich zum Einstand (so gut wie) mal mein Bike:






Der Vorbau sieht beknackt aus, aber inzwischen ist ein anderer, schlankerer dran, hab bloss noch kein Bild davon.
Das grosse Kettenblatt hab ich entzahnt und zum Hosenschutzring umfunktioniert.
Ansonsten ist ein Uralt Carbonlenker dran mit XT-Cantibremshebeln, die Laufräder sind Mavic Open 4 CD Felgen mit Record-Naben. Die HR-Nabe hab ich umgebaut: Rechts kürzer und links länger, damit die Kettenlinie stimmt und die Speichenspannung gleichmässiger wird.
Weil ich für`n Fixie zu angsthasig bin kam ein BMX-Freilaufritzel drauf.
Das Ding fährt echt geil, so ein wendiges Rad hatte ich noch nie, aber ich schätze, bei ner schnellen Bergabfahrt wird es wahrscheinlich flattern wie verrückt...


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Dezember 2007)

So, noch einmal ein Update von meinem Flitzer
Cane Creek Crosstop Bremshebel, weisses Lenkerband zum Kontrast 
und SSP- Kid montiert


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Dezember 2007)

pseudofixer! posenger! fakenger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mach ma fix da...oder zweite bremse.


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Dezember 2007)

Ein Fixie wird auch noch aufgebaut, dass hier bleibt SSP


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Dezember 2007)

wie gesagt - dann zwei bremsen. aber musst du ja wissen


----------



## RealNBK (20. Dezember 2007)

stimmt, sowas mit nur einer bremse ist doch Sinnfrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Dezember 2007)

RealNBK schrieb:


> stimmt, sowas mit nur einer bremse ist doch Sinnfrei!



Wieso 
Reicht doch vollkommen wenn vorn verzögert wird
Ist doch beim MTB nicht anders
vorne verzögern, hinten Steuern
da ich auf Asphalt nicht steuern muss (mit der Bremse versteht sich) brauch ich auch keine BremsErgo ist der *Sinn* des Aufbaus, nur das nötigste am Rad zu haben


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Dezember 2007)

ich möchte z.B. nicht mit nur einer bremse vorne aus ~50 sachen (die man mit so nem rad ja schon bei nem leichten berg draufbekommt) notbremsen müssen, weil mir jemand in den weg latscht oder fährt...schon gar nicht wenn es auch noch regnet oder gar dazu noch laub auf der straße liegt...aber wie gesagt...dein ding.


----------



## martn (21. Dezember 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> ich möchte z.B. nicht mit nur einer bremse vorne aus ~50 sachen (die man mit so nem rad ja schon bei nem leichten berg draufbekommt) notbremsen müssen, weil mir jemand in den weg latscht oder fährt...schon gar nicht wenn es auch noch regnet oder gar dazu noch laub auf der straße liegt...aber wie gesagt...dein ding.



und wie macht man das dann mit ner hipsterfeile? ich frag nur, weil du hier sagst, fixie ODER zwei bremsen. ein blockiertes hr verzögert garantiert nich besser als eine vr bremse.


----------



## mete (21. Dezember 2007)

Alles Kinderkacke.


----------



## singlestoph (21. Dezember 2007)

altmetallrecycling

---->  unverkäuflicher rahmen aus meiner möchtegernfahrradherstellerzeit, finest classicplunder kurbel in 180mm, lederzeux das noch rumlag weil ich meinen tourer auf crosser umbauen musste, nochnichtganzclassic steckachsgabel

neu sind : bremsen, kette,xtnabe hinten, bremshüllen und bremskabel hinten, steuersatzdeckel, sattelstütze und eben der rahmen

















hinterbremse macht durchaus sinn am rad vorallem wenn nass, schlammig oder eis,strassenbahngeleise, offroad und onroad, darum zwei

wennman nur zum bahnhof, schule, kunst-uni muss vergisst man das vielleicht, wenn man aber zb. seinen lebensunterhalt mit seinem rad verdient und sowohl überleben und blöde diskusionen mit der rennleitung umgehen will .... man muss sie ja nicht benutzen wenn man sie nicht braucht


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Dezember 2007)

martn schrieb:


> und wie macht man das dann mit ner hipsterfeile? ich frag nur, weil du hier sagst, fixie ODER zwei bremsen. ein blockiertes hr verzögert garantiert nich besser als eine vr bremse.



ich pussy hab ja ne vr bremse am fixie.  
und ansonsten kann man skiddend wenigstens noch seitlich ausweichen und konternd in kurven bremsen - bei freilauf und nur vr bremse wäre mir die gefahr des abschmierens einfach zu groß. da hat man ne feile mit der man richtig heizen könnte und dann muss man mangels hr-bremse arg vorausschauend fahren...find ich unsinnig.

@ singlestoph: gefällt mir richtig gut vom gesamtbild her, obwohl sattel und lenker sonst eigendlich nicht so mein fall sind - hier passts


----------



## Crypter (21. Dezember 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> ich pussy hab ja ne vr bremse am fixie.
> und ansonsten kann man skiddend wenigstens noch seitlich ausweichen und konternd in kurven bremsen - bei freilauf und nur vr bremse wäre mir die gefahr des abschmierens einfach zu groß. da hat man ne feile mit der man richtig heizen könnte und dann muss man mangels hr-bremse arg vorausschauend fahren...find ich unsinnig.
> 
> @ singlestoph: gefällt mir richtig gut vom gesamtbild her, obwohl sattel und lenker sonst eigendlich nicht so mein fall sind - hier passts



Ich bezweifel jetzt einfach mal ganz stark, dass du das Hinterrad bei 50 Sachen abrupt zum Blockieren bringst, um jemandem/etwas auszuweichen oder zu skidden oder was weiß ich.
Ist aber eigentlich auch egal. Wir Singlespeeder haben doch eh alle einen anner Klatsche!


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. Dezember 2007)

Crypter schrieb:


> Wir Singlespeeder haben doch eh alle einen anner Klatsche!


----------



## Deleted 1655 (21. Dezember 2007)

@stoph: Dein Räder gefallen mir alle durch die Bank !!!

Frohes Fest schon mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (21. Dezember 2007)

@singlestoph: was ist denn das für ein Lenker? WTB?


----------



## martn (22. Dezember 2007)

on one midge


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Dezember 2007)




----------



## niconj (22. Dezember 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2127/2127687793_31381326b5_o.jpg



Also da ich ja mehr auf die filigranen Stahlrahmen steh, ist dieser Rahmen eher nix für mich. Ein bisschen Farbe fehlt irgendwie auch aber das ist ja bei den meisten Rädern heutzutage zu bemängeln.

Trotzdem hat es was. Ich habs mir hier grad ein Paar Minuten angeschaut.  


OT: Um mal die Diskussion mit der Vorderradbremse bzw. fehlender Hinterradbremse aufzugreifen. Sicher kann man mit einem Fixie nicht aus 50 km/h blockieren aber man kann stark gegenhalten UND die Vorderradbremse (sofern vorhanden) benutzen. Das Bremst sicher schneller ab als _nur _die VR Bremse. Und wie schon gesagt wurde. Brems ma mit nur der VR Bremse inner Kurve.


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. Dezember 2007)

niconj schrieb:


> Brems ma mit nur der VR Bremse inner Kurve.



Es wird ja auch *vor* und nicht in der Kurve gebremst


----------



## BQuark (22. Dezember 2007)

wie hast du cross-reifen in den rahmen/bremsen reingekriegt?
ist das eine bremse mit grosem schenkel?

aber sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (22. Dezember 2007)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Es wird ja auch *vor* und nicht in der Kurve gebremst



Wenn du Kurier fährst, muss du auf alles gefasst sein. Ich habe schon mehr in einer Kurve bremsen müssen als mir lieb war.


----------



## nullvektor (22. Dezember 2007)

niconj schrieb:


> Wenn du Kurier fährst, muss du auf alles gefasst sein. Ich habe schon mehr in einer Kurve bremsen müssen als mir lieb war.


ja,und selbst mit bremsen hats manchmal nicht gereicht.


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Dezember 2007)

BQuark schrieb:


> wie hast du cross-reifen in den rahmen/bremsen reingekriegt?



das sind die ganz schmalen cx pro.

@ niconj
wenn ich das tape abmache ist das bike gleich wieder farbiger und neongrüne felgen sind auch in planung


----------



## Crypter (22. Dezember 2007)

niconj schrieb:


> OT: Um mal die Diskussion mit der Vorderradbremse bzw. fehlender Hinterradbremse aufzugreifen. Sicher kann man mit einem Fixie nicht aus 50 km/h blockieren aber man kann stark gegenhalten UND die Vorderradbremse (sofern vorhanden) benutzen. Das Bremst sicher schneller ab als _nur _die VR Bremse. Und wie schon gesagt wurde. Brems ma mit nur der VR Bremse inner Kurve.



Sicherlich kann es sein, dass man so schneller bremst. WÃ¼rde mich aber koordinativ Ã¼berfordern, deshalb fahre ich ohne Bremse.  Letztens hat mich die Abwesenheit jeglicher Bremse wohl sogar vor einem Unfall bewahrt, da ich ansonsten in die Eisen gegangen wÃ¤re statt auszuweichen â und in dem Fall hÃ¤tte nicht mal mehr eine Gustl gereicht.


----------



## masta2006 (22. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin, wie siehts den Hinten mit ner Kasette aus, habe da grade noch ne 6-Fach Kasette rumfliegen, oder bekomme ich da Probleme mit der Kettenlinie?


----------



## armin-m (22. Dezember 2007)

Nein, aber du bekommst Probleme mit der SINGLESPEED-POLIZEI
wenn du ne Kassette montierst und womöglich hier noch das Foto
dazu einstellst...


----------



## masta2006 (22. Dezember 2007)

Gut^^ Nun ja, dann ma was anderes, wie stehts mit Stahlfelgen,die sehen ja auch gut aus, wennse poliert sind! Mit Eingang!? Oder wie bekomme ich nur ein Ritzel auf en Hinterrad mit Schraubkranzaufnahme! Oder müsste ich da ein HR mit Steckkranz nehmen!!


----------



## masta2006 (22. Dezember 2007)

Ok, habe jetzt doch noch nen Laufradsatz mit Exage Naben gefunden, und Steckkranzgeeigent.Jetzt müsste das doch funzen!


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Dezember 2007)

neuzugang provisorisch zusammengesteckt







fahrgefühl: 

stütze, vorbau, kurbel, steuersatz werden noch getauscht


----------



## sansibar (23. Dezember 2007)

Allerschönst ist es, schlicht, super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (23. Dezember 2007)

ganz hübsch...aber die sattelstütze ist ja wohl bitte nicht dein ernst?


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Dezember 2007)

bitte das nächste mal vor dem posten erst mal lesen.
danke.


----------



## masta2006 (24. Dezember 2007)

stalker
<<<<neuzugang provisorisch zusammengesteckt


----------



## _booze_ (24. Dezember 2007)

ne...


_stalker_ schrieb:


> stütze, vorbau, kurbel, steuersatz werden noch getauscht


----------



## Bikefritzel (24. Dezember 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> bitte das nächste mal vor dem posten erst mal lesen.
> danke.


 verzeihung


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Dezember 2007)

is ja gut...passiert.


----------



## kingmoe (28. Dezember 2007)

Stadtflitzer, GT-Fixie auf Basis eines gestrippten 1990er Tequesta:










so sah es mal aus, dann kam die Flex...














...und wenn ich dann gemerkt habe, dass der Fixie-Quatsch nix für mich ist, drehe ich das HR einfach wiede rum


----------



## niconj (28. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal der neue Rahmen von Salsa. Zumindest im neuen Cosmic Sports Catalog zu finden. Ist auch relativ günstig.


----------



## Opa Kruse (29. Dezember 2007)

@ kingmoe

sehr schön geworden dein gt. tolle farbe (wie teuer war das pulvern bzw. lackieren?)

ich persönlich würde noch die sattelstützenklemme gegen ne silberne tauschen... steuerlager und klemme in selber farbgebung sieht immer harmonischer aus. eventuell die griffe in schwarz und kettenblatt in silber?

das mit dem hinterrad drehen, wenn das mit dem fixed nix is versteh ich nich. die cantisockel haste doch abgeflext.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (29. Dezember 2007)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @ kingmoe
> sehr schön geworden dein gt. tolle farbe (wie teuer war das pulvern bzw. lackieren?)



Danke. Pulvern lief über einen Bekannten, da war es nicht so teuer. Ein Tipp für "günstig und ganz OK" ist immer wieder die Diakonie Potsdam, man muss aber etwas Zeit mitbringen.

http://www.wfb-diakonie.de/content/view/20/33/



Opa Kruse schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde noch die sattelstützenklemme gegen ne silberne tauschen... steuerlager und klemme in selber farbgebung sieht immer harmonischer aus. eventuell die griffe in schwarz und kettenblatt in silber?



Klemme wird noch silber eloxiert, ist 30,0mm, das hatte kein Händler in der Nähe in silber  
Griffe sind durchsichtig und schwarz und sollen so bleiben:








Opa Kruse schrieb:


> das mit dem hinterrad drehen, wenn das mit dem fixed nix is versteh ich nich. die cantisockel haste doch abgeflext.



Mittlerweile habe ich auch eine passende RR-Bremse für hinten, der Steg zwischen den Sitzstreben hat ja eine Bohrung, so dass das passt  
Es ist ja ein 28" LRS im 26"-Rahmen, haut mit mittlerem Schenkelmaß (ca. 55mm) gut hin. Vorne ist natürlich eine Renner-Gabel drin und eine Bremse mit kurzem Schenkelmaß.


----------



## Singelspeed.be (29. Dezember 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Stadtflitzer, GT-Fixie auf Basis eines gestrippten 1990er Tequesta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautifuuulllllll I'd like the Gt touch


----------



## Opa Kruse (29. Dezember 2007)

@ kingmoe

die lenkergriffe sind klasse! (vonner seite sahen die grau aus)

hätte nicht gedacht, dass es mit nem 28er lrs und der rr-bremse passt. tolle idee.
wirklich schönes teil! viel spass damit!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Dezember 2007)

Mein erstes, sollte ein Winter-Spaß-Bike werden (fürs BMX bin ich zu alt).
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/3389
Low Budget Single Speeder


----------



## huldrich (30. Dezember 2007)

Reminton Keirin


















Anzutreffen in Zürich... Der Sattel wird noch durch einen schwarzen San Marco Concor getauscht, ansonsten bleibts vorerst mal so wie's ist...


----------



## rsa73 (30. Dezember 2007)

Rattenscharf! 

Gratuliere

Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (30. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön!!


----------



## Onegear (30. Dezember 2007)

OMG. Das Reminton ist ja wundervoll


----------



## BQuark (30. Dezember 2007)

San Marco Regal würde zu dem Reminton besser als Concor passen


----------



## huldrich (30. Dezember 2007)

BQuark schrieb:


> San Marco Regal würde zu dem Reminton besser als Concor passen



ich mag den regal irgendwie nicht... die nieten kann ich nicht ausstehen!
vielleicht wird's doch ein kashimax


----------



## Opa Kruse (31. Dezember 2007)

@ huldrich

sehr schön geworden das rad!!


----------



## chri55 (1. Januar 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @ huldrich
> 
> sehr schön geworden das rad!!



find ich auch  
sehr geil


----------



## niconj (2. Januar 2008)

Während der "Ich muss langsam mal wieder was machen nach dem Weihnachtsessen" Tour.


----------



## innohep (13. Januar 2008)

Endlich fertig...NOX Eclipse SC SSP mit 7250g
<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/5462/bike08ee2.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>


----------



## innohep (13. Januar 2008)

SORRY jetzt aber:


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Januar 2008)

been there, done that  (nur halt mit discs und speedkings - hatte ca. 7,7kg)
ganz ansehnliches bling bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (13. Januar 2008)

jetzt habe ich auch mein erstes fixed bike - macht tierisch spaß  gruß Jako





weitere bilder in meiner galerie.....


----------



## BlitzAhoi (13. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön !
Wieso Friedrich No1 - ein Eigenbaurahmen?


----------



## no-pogo11 (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hier jetzt mal mein Singlespeed Bike! Ist noch nicht fertig!


----------



## Opa Kruse (13. Januar 2008)

@ jako

ein kleiner traum dein rad... schlicht schön!!!


----------



## RealNBK (13. Januar 2008)

no-pogo11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier jetzt mal mein Singlespeed Bike! Ist noch nicht fertig!



Darf man fragen warum ein so teurer, hochwertiger und neumodischer Rahmen gewählt wurde um daraus ein eingangrad mit teilweise nicht ganz so hochwertigen, und bunt zusammen gewürfelten Komponenten zubauen?


----------



## Jako (13. Januar 2008)

BlitzAhoi schrieb:


> Sehr schön !
> Wieso Friedrich No1 - ein Eigenbaurahmen?



hier die geschichte zu "friedrich Nr. 1":
eines morgens auf dem weg zur arbeit sehe ich am straßenrand ein altes bianchirennrad auf dem sperrmüll !!! ich habe sofort umgedreht, die sitzbank von meinem avant umgelegt und rein das ding... es war total verstaubt und ungepflegt, bestückt mit einer 600er shimano - kaum gefahren. das wird mein erstes fixed war mein erster gedanke  ich habe alles auseinander gebaut und sämtliche überflüssigen teile wie schaltauge, brems- und schaltanschläge abgesägt. ab zum sandstrahlen und danach zum pulvern. den freilauf habe ich kpl. zerlegt und mit drei 4er impusstücken statt der freilaufnasen fixiert. innenlager, kurbel, und steuersatz wurden gereinigt, poliert und wieder eingebaut. zu weihnachten gabs den brooks titan mit passendem lenkerband und die beschriftung machte mir eine freundin. friedrich ist mein 2. vorname von meinem opa geehrbt, ich dachte mir der passt zu dem rad - und weil es mein erstes fixed ist - und ich große lust habe noch mehrere aufzubauen, werde ich sie durchnummerrieren. fixed fahren sollte jeder mal probieren - macht echt spaß  gruß jako


----------



## no-pogo11 (13. Januar 2008)

Klar darf man fragen! Ich habe das Glück 3 Rahmen von dem S-Works zu besitzen! Genau die gleiche Farbe/ Größe/ Model. Habe den Rahmen mit Restteilen zusammen gebaut! Es wird aber eine Starrgabel von Pace,Paul Bremshebel und eine Tune Kurbel montiert! Der Rest ist Hochwertig genug für ein Stadtrad!


----------



## etiam (14. Januar 2008)

was hier in letzter zeit an singlespeedern dazugekommen ist, ist echt klasse.
kingmoe mit seinem gt: ein leckerbissen par excellence. sehr geil die komplette halflink-kette 
das remington gefällt mir auch super. tolle aufnahmen btw.
das friedrich nr.1 ist auch klasse. dazu mit der geschichte. schön.

man merkt, dass weihnachten war  sicher das ein oder andere letzte teil dazugekommen, was ?

liebe grüße


----------



## Actec (16. Januar 2008)

mein erster singlespeeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (16. Januar 2008)

Mein Arbeitstier:

Germans Reiserad, 42/18 ergibt mit einer IG Kette den perfekten Magicgear, eigentlich etwas zu leicht übersetzt, aber jetzt bei matschiger Streckeganz passend und wenn das Nabendynamo-Vorderrad mit BUM IQ eingebaut ist, geht es evtl. etwas schwerer zu treten. Im Frühjahr kommen 1.9er Semislicks und 42/16 oder 14 drauf.











Momentan habe ich nur Singlespeeder, neben dem Germans noch das schon gepostete Kona Paddywagon für längere Strecken on road und das Kona Unit für Ausflüge ins Gelände:






Nach ca. 1 Monat ohne Schalter denke ich, dass ich im Frühjahr wieder ein Rad mit Schaltung haben sollte.


----------



## isnogud (16. Januar 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Stadtflitzer, GT-Fixie auf Basis eines gestrippten 1990er Tequesta:



Der Flachmann ist die Krönung!!! Einfach schön.


----------



## biker1967 (17. Januar 2008)

Actec schrieb:


> mein erster singlespeeder



So eine Kurbel hatte ich an meinem ersten SSP auch dran. 36 Zähne?
Mein neues Projekt wird demnächst hier erscheinen. Ist noch nicht komplett...


----------



## Actec (17. Januar 2008)

33:13, ist eine rabiate Billigkurbel für 15 EUR aus dem ZEG Shop.
Hab mir eigentlich vorgenommen keinen Schrott dranzubauen, konnte aber nicht mehr abwarten und wollte unbedingt Fahren.
Kommt bald eine hollowtech2 Kurbel und Hussefelt Vorbau/Lenker combi.



nach dem Trailfräsen


----------



## RealNBK (17. Januar 2008)

Hässlich... Und ich frage mich für was das gut ist...


----------



## masta2006 (17. Januar 2008)

Nimm wenigstens des XT Schaltwerk weg, wenns richtig fertig werden soll^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Actec (18. Januar 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> frage mich für was das gut ist...



Ist ein Mountainbike.

Schaltwerk wird bald durch einen Kettenspanner ersetzt.

Danke für die Komentare!


----------



## FR_SvenSon (18. Januar 2008)

an actec 

sachmal findest du dein bike eigentlich hübsch????
wenn ja welche brillenstärkr haste denn?

tu dir mal nen gefallen kauf dir mal ne hand voll teile und mach mal dein aschenputtel zu der perle..weil so sieht das aus wie wenn mein hund mal richtig gross muss...

also ab in laden dann an die werkbank.. und dann fotos machen


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Januar 2008)

wer im glashaus sitzt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














ich finds lustig hier


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Januar 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> wer im glashaus sitzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich auch


----------



## chri55 (18. Januar 2008)

>_stalker_ : kannst du mir sagen, was für eine Gabel das ist?


----------



## Splatter666 (18. Januar 2008)

Das ist eine Zu-Hohe...


----------



## unlimited (19. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen,

hier mein neues eingangrad. übersetzung 46 : 17. es macht wahnsinnig viel spaß damit zu fahren.









vg siegmar


----------



## Opa Kruse (19. Januar 2008)

schönes blau, stimmig aufgebaut... gefällt mir sehr gut. die kette könntest du wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen kürzen.


----------



## Huba (19. Januar 2008)

Moin siegmar,


unlimited schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mein neues eingangrad. übersetzung 46 : 17. es macht wahnsinnig viel spaß damit zu fahren.



46:17 im _Dreck_ ?

Oder den Reifen nach zu urteilen eher in der Stadt, das gibt doch sonst Probleme mit der Traktionalität... Dann wären die Bilder aber 'Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen'! 


Aloha,
Huba


----------



## Bikerpifke (19. Januar 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad. Soeins hätte ich auch gerne . Stahlrahmen, HS33, Starrgabel, stimmiger Aufbau, einfach Klasse . Aber mal eine Frage: Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (19. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte ja normale V-Brakes drangeschraubt 

Aber sonst, siehts klasse aus.
Brauch auch mal wieder ein Singlespeeder


----------



## Scapin (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo unlimited,
sehr schön aufgebaut - klasse! Mit der Übersetzung würde ich mich nicht ins Gelände wagen. Respekt.
Scapin


----------



## huldrich (19. Januar 2008)

so, den lenker gegen einen nitto b-123AA getauscht und mit ordentlichem lenkerband gewickelt... dazu noch eine nette location gesucht, und fertig: 



















grüsse aus zürich


----------



## pilato (19. Januar 2008)

geil.......sehr stimmig


----------



## singlestoph (19. Januar 2008)

züri style ?

ok 

nehmt das





















und den noch


----------



## singlestoph (19. Januar 2008)

mehr züri-fixi-messenger-style


























nicht meine bikes


----------



## chri55 (19. Januar 2008)

das 4. Rad ist ja rabiat nice!


----------



## roesli (19. Januar 2008)

sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, Wälde fährt 'n Linksantrieb  

NB: Vetter, Du bist ein Cyclihibitionist!


----------



## Opa Kruse (19. Januar 2008)

@ huldrich

das nenn ich mal gekonnt... trifft absolut meinen geschmack.

WUNDERSCHÖN!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (19. Januar 2008)

ät rösli   stimmt ich bin vollvelophil

ich kann auch von unten wenns sein muss






oder mit tropf lenker


----------



## biker1967 (19. Januar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



das arme Handy 
wenns ein Nokia ist, isses gut. Denn die werden ja jetzt boykotiert


----------



## singlestoph (20. Januar 2008)

ist eins

dann boykottier mal schön

aber mach die firma bitte nicht pleite bis ich ein neues gehäuse gekriegt hab das ist nach 2 jahren bau-, kurier-, radständer- und biktourenverwendung etwas am arsh


----------



## olli (20. Januar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ist eins
> 
> dann boykottier mal schön
> 
> aber mach die firma bitte nicht pleite bis ich ein neues gehäuse gekriegt hab das ist nach 2 jahren bau-, kurier-, radständer- und biktourenverwendung etwas am arsh



Sei froh, bald halten die Dinger nur noch 6 Monate.


----------



## bofh (20. Januar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Sei froh, bald halten die Dinger nur noch 6 Monate.


 
Werden die nur noch für 6 Monate subventioniert?

E.


----------



## FR_SvenSon (20. Januar 2008)

so mein neues bike..

weil mein altes ja gerade gepostet wurde von so welchen neidern        
hier mein alter rahmen mit neuen teilen..

ist zwar nur fast fertig  aber immerhin damit stalker nen bischen wieder nen bischen neid entwickeln darf..








[/URL][/IMG]


















nur die sattelstange wird noch durch ne use alien in rot ausgetauscht
und eggbeaters kommen noch rangeklatscht

lenker wird noch gekürzt und leitungen angepasst

     

und dann ab zum singelspeed treffen in hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (20. Januar 2008)

ich erkenn´ den Schriftzug nicht... was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## FR_SvenSon (20. Januar 2008)

axima carbotech... ebay...


----------



## chri55 (20. Januar 2008)

vielen Dank


----------



## BlitzAhoi (20. Januar 2008)

Puuh - Huldrich....geniales Rad !

....und sorry, Threadmissbrauch: Wo gibt`s so schön gemuffte Vorbauten? Auch in 1 1/8 zu bekommen?


----------



## a.nienie (20. Januar 2008)

die pinken züri räder sind irgendwie... geil.

mal ne frage am rande,
sind die lenker aus praktischen gründen 
(rumtragen, irgendwo abstellen...)
so extrem gekürzt, 
oder hat das fahrtechnsich irgend nen "sinn"?


----------



## elsepe (20. Januar 2008)

das ist bestimmt erstens:wegen der unerhörten verkehrsdichte in zürich. wenn der lenker nicht breiter baut als kurbeln und pedalen kann mann bessser zwischen den autokolonnen durchschießen ohne mit dem lenker am spiegel hängen zu bleiben  und zwetens sind doch glatt noch mal 25 gr weniger


----------



## RealNBK (21. Januar 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich.... Ganz besonders die letzten Bahnräder machen mich unglaublich geil... aber ich brauch doch viel dringender einen neuen Laptop... Und ein Geländerad soll auch noch kommen.... Das führt unweigerlich zu Beschaffungskriminalität.
Echt Freaky hier...


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2008)

ja, furchtbar.
und es gibt auch wunderbare, aktuelle stahlrahmen...




http://www.fbmfixed.com/

das nur mal so, weil ich's auf deren seite gefunden habe 
und es wirklich ne geniale umsetzung ist.


----------



## jota (21. Januar 2008)

habe gerade atemprobleme .......was kostet das sword ?


----------



## elsepe (21. Januar 2008)

was mir etwas seltsam erscheint ist das fette steuerrohr im verhältnis sattelrohr oberrohr müsste das doch fast 1,5" haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (21. Januar 2008)

es sieht nur so dick aus, weil das für integrierte steuersätze ist.
das rohr ist für "normale" 1.125"-schaft-gabeln.
eigentlich technisch ist das ein vorteil,  denn die 1" röhre verbiegen sich zu stark.

die dropouts sehen aber nicht gut aus.


----------



## singlestoph (22. Januar 2008)

1 1/8" ist auch in schön möglich

und 1 " mit carbonschaft ist vielleicht etwas naja

aber 1" stahl oder 1" alu ist ganz ok

ist heute einfach etwas unmodern

was man aber seit 100jahren so baut kann nicht sooooo falsch sein

s


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Januar 2008)

ich hasse mein hobby ... Ã¼berdenkenswerter tag .. angesichts eines schÃ¼lertaschengeldes.

fahr ich heut morgen zur schule und muster wie immer den haufen bikes vor dem nachbarhaus ... a&v-shop ... sticht mir etwas rotes ins auge ... ich fahr nÃ¤her ran und verliebte mich.
mit gemischten gefÃ¼hlen fuhr ich zur schule und Ã¼berlegte .. 20 bis max. 50 .. son a&v vertickt die gestohlenen dinger sicher billig ... nach der schule, froh, dass das rote ding noch da war, fragte ich dann nach .. 80â¬ ... uff .. "najut, weil wa nachbarn sind machn wa 70" ... uff ... ich konnte nich anders .. ich will endlich nen rennrad. und zwar nen fixes. bikemarkt alles nich meine preisklasse, neu auch nich ... ich schaute mir nochma das fahrrad an .. und bemerkte das schaltwerk .. ach schei.ss drauf ... "ja ich nehms"







paar investitionen mÃ¼ssen wohl sein ... schaltschei.ss wech, bremsen wech, neue laufrÃ¤der mÃ¼ssen anscheinend leider sein, andere kurbel, polierter vorbau, andere polierte stÃ¼tze, rotes lenkerband .. ma kieken .. is ja zG winter ...

sagt mir bitte, dass das ganze nich sone blÃ¶de entscheidung war ... muss gÃ¼nstige gelegenheiten halt immer sofort nutzn ... die rahmenhÃ¶he passt zumindest .. is rahmen/gabel okay? kenn mich im rennradbereich bis jetzt null aus

wollt nu erstma anfangen zu basteln .. erstma alles abbauen und rahmen/gabel schÃ¶n saubermachen ... nur scheiter schon an dem lÃ¶sen des vorbaus ... keine rohrzange/groÃen schlÃ¼ssel hier ... und wie ich die kurbel abkriegen soll, ist mir auch ein rÃ¤tsel






hier sieht man wohl auch ganz gut, wie der vorbesitzer das ding genutzt hat .. nur aufm kleinen kettenblatt und ein quasi neues groÃes ...

na ma schauen. freu mich riesig und habe hoffentlich nichts blÃ¶des getan

mfg rockz


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2008)

Wozu brauchst Du denn eine Rohrzange? Den Vorbau löst Du, indem Du die Schraube ein Stück herausdrehst und dann einen Hammer auf dieselbige herniederfahren lässt, dadurch löst sich der Konus und Du kannst das Ding einfach herausziehen, für den Steuersatz brauchst Du entweder nur die Hand, einen großen Maulschlüssel, oder wenn es ganz blöd kommt einen Spezialschlüssel, kann ich leider nicht erkennen. 
Ist da ein XTR 900 Schaltwerk verbaut? Wenn ja ist das schon die investierten 70,- wert (der Preis scheint im Übrigen ganz okee). Für die Kurbel brauchst Du einen Abzieher, oder Abziehschrauben, kostet beides so 8- 10,- oder beim Radhändler um die Ecke schnell demontieren lassen.


----------



## hoeckle (22. Januar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wollt nu erstma anfangen zu basteln .. erstma alles abbauen und rahmen/gabel schön saubermachen ... nur scheiter schon an dem lösen des vorbaus ... keine rohrzange/großen schlüssel hier ... und wie ich die kurbel abkriegen soll, ist mir auch ein rätsel


 

Na wird schon werden... Und bevor Du was vermurkst. Bau einfach alles ab was so mit Haushaltsmitteln geht. Danach in den Bikeshop und die lieb bitten, daß sie Dir die "speziellen" Sachen abmachen, gegen eine Spende in die Kaffekasse... Ist billiger als Werkzeug kaufen, gerade bei kleinen Budget...

Viel Spaß


----------



## nullvektor (22. Januar 2008)

ich denke mal dies ist kein fehlkauf.ein bischen arbeit reinstecken und fahren fahren fahren......


----------



## elsepe (22. Januar 2008)

und schön den kassenzettel vom a&v aufheben für den fall das du mit deiner vermutung "son a&v vertickt die gestohlenen dinger sicher billig" recht haben solltest und eine überprüfung der rahmennummer dich zum banditen stempelt.

meine oma sagte immer " der hehler ist schlimmer wie der stehler"
mein opa sagte dann noch " wer frei ist von sünde werfe den ersten stein"
und dazwischen liegt wohl irgendwie die wahrheit.
glaube aber nicht das der gezogene räder verkauft, wär ne nummer zu heiss.

schikkes rad, der größe nach zu urteilen bist du n riese was?


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Januar 2008)

so, erstma bremsenquatsch, umwerfer und schaltwerk abmontiert und nen anderen sattel raufgeklatscht. in der badewanne auf die schnelle sauber gemacht. sieht doch schon mal besser aus =)

das schaltwerk is aus der ersten xtr-baureihe (92-94) - rd m900
ist aber schon gut ramponiert, für sammler vllt doch interessant .. aber is ja das ssp-forum hier - von daher .. is erstma in ner plastetüte in ner ecke verstaut 

quittung hab ich und heb ich natürlich auch auf. fahrradklau is in berlin leider nen großes thema - aber bevor ich selber mitm bolzi losziehe, ist selbst ein a&v die bessere und fairere wahl

als riese würd ich mich nun nicht bezeichnen, 1,90 mit noch nen bisschen potenzial ... is ne 61er oder 62er rahmengröße, kann ich grad nich genau ausmessen - sitzt sich auf alle fälle bequem


----------



## some1 (22. Januar 2008)

ich hab gerade meine soziale ader:

wenn du lust hast, kommst du samstag/sonntag vormittag mal vorbei, ich hab alles nötige hier und bilde mir auch ein, dass bedienen zu können... falls interesse kannst mir ja eine pm schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (23. Januar 2008)

huldrich schrieb:


>


 

EIN TRAUM!!!!!!! (allerdings finde ich den Sattel optisch zu klobig)

Wasndas fürn Bauwerk (ich meine das Gemauerte, das das Fahrrad am Umkippen hindert)?


----------



## EchoPure (23. Januar 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ja, furchtbar.
> und es gibt auch wunderbare, aktuelle stahlrahmen...
> 
> 
> ...



ne Ahnung was der so kosten soll?


----------



## EchoPure (23. Januar 2008)

Ach ja hier hier mal mein Fixed!!!
http://www.picupload.net/s-c9d6e74538f4e01ffe0400bac080aecc-jpg.php
http://www.picupload.net/s-d411b110a1097f8f21fde2ddffd5d28f-jpg.php
http://www.picupload.net/s-85b3d929bc915a5eeb2d68aa59ef6cc2-jpg.php
Zz is in Rennradlenker drann und ich fahr Breaklees.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2008)

EchoPure schrieb:


> ne Ahnung was der so kosten soll?


nein, aber vieleicht über 
http://lastcalldistro.com rauszukriegen.
der rahmen ist aber nicht auf der seite.
die machen sonst ja bmx rahmen.


----------



## RealNBK (23. Januar 2008)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Ach ja hier hier mal mein Fixed!!!
> http://www.picupload.net/s-c9d6e74538f4e01ffe0400bac080aecc-jpg.php
> http://www.picupload.net/s-d411b110a1097f8f21fde2ddffd5d28f-jpg.php
> http://www.picupload.net/s-85b3d929bc915a5eeb2d68aa59ef6cc2-jpg.php
> Zz is in Rennradlenker drann und ich fahr Breaklees.



Ich weiß nicht, aber der radstand wäre mir ja etwas zu lang.


----------



## EchoPure (24. Januar 2008)

la der könnte schon nen stück kürzer sein aber wenn ich ne gerade gabel drann mache dann kommt das vr an den rahmen!
mal schauen was mir da noch so einfällt. greez kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (24. Januar 2008)

Sagt mal habt ihr bei den Rennrädern auch das problem dass die Fußspitze ans VR schlagen kann? Ich dachte das wäre nur bei kleinen rahmen möglich. Wenn ich an Ampeln stehe und balanciere muss ich imemr höllisch aufpassen mit dem Fuß nicht das VR zu blockieren. 
Bei Schuhgröße 44 und 56er Rahmen.. Das nervt ein wenig.


----------



## mete (24. Januar 2008)

Das ist normal und auch beim Crosser meist so.


----------



## RealNBK (25. Januar 2008)

aber es nervt.. am mtb kann ich viel besser balancieren. Und jetzt im Winter mit schutzblechen am RR geht das garnicht... Schade...


----------



## etiam (26. Januar 2008)

ha, dann fahrs halt net, wenns nervt..


----------



## _stalker_ (26. Januar 2008)

da das fixie momentan nicht fit ist muss das stumpi übergangsweise als streetfighter herhalten:






42:16 übersetzt und gut druck in den reifen. ich sag mal "läuft!"


----------



## huldrich (26. Januar 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> EIN TRAUM!!!!!!! (allerdings finde ich den Sattel optisch zu klobig)
> 
> Wasndas fürn Bauwerk (ich meine das Gemauerte, das das Fahrrad am Umkippen hindert)?



Danke! ja, der sattel und das lenkerband stammen noch von meinem Legnano... soll nur eine Übergangslösung sein! Spiele mit dem Gedanken, einen San Marco Concour oder einen Kashimax Sattel ranzuschrauben... ebenso Champs Griffe, das Brooks Lenkerband ist verdammt rutschig wenns nass wird!

Das Bauwerk steht in Zürich, ein Schulhausneubau... Die Mauer besteht aus Stampfbeton...

Grüsse


----------



## _stalker_ (26. Januar 2008)

@ hulderich

und was für straps sind das nun und wo hast du die her?
hatte dir deswegen auch schon ne pn bei bikebaord.at geschrieben


----------



## mete (26. Januar 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> da das fixie momentan nicht fit ist muss das stumpi übergangsweise als streetfighter herhalten:
> 
> 42:16 übersetzt und gut druck in den reifen. ich sag mal "läuft!"



Sieht so sehr scharf aus...


----------



## huldrich (26. Januar 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> @ hulderich
> 
> und was für straps sind das nun und wo hast du die her?
> hatte dir deswegen auch schon ne pn bei bikebaord.at geschrieben



tut mir leid, hab ich noch nicht gesehen!
es sind Toshi's double straps... hab ich aus New York mitgebracht, gibts jedoch auch ab und zu auf EBAY.com...


----------



## exto (27. Januar 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> so mein neues bike..
> 
> weil mein altes ja gerade gepostet wurde von so welchen neidern
> hier mein alter rahmen mit neuen teilen..
> ...



Nicht alles, was keine Zustimmung ist, muss gleich Neid sein!!

Auch das Teil ist wieder bemerkenswert geschmacklos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsa73 (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat jemand von euch Ahnung,wo man diese farbigen Ketten kaufen kann?




singlestoph schrieb:


> mehr züri-fixi-messenger-style


----------



## innohep (27. Januar 2008)

...willste die nach jeder Ausfahrt putzen--sieht mir eher nach lackiert aus, im Hintergrund steht ja genug Farbe rum .lol.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Januar 2008)

sieht lackiert aus.
aber die miche-kurbel ist sehr schön.


----------



## singlestoph (30. Januar 2008)

ist lackiert


----------



## EchoPure (30. Januar 2008)

Hey habt ihr vielleicht ne ahnung wo man die Bikes/Rahmen herbekommt?
http://razorapple.com/2007/03/19/trackstar-x-dqm-bmx-track-bike-show/
danke schon mal


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ist lackiert



Es gibt auch farbige Ketten von Wippermann (rot, blau, gelb..), da sind aber die Niete nicht farbig.


----------



## kleinerHai (30. Januar 2008)

low budget pendler velo:


----------



## elsepe (30. Januar 2008)

chic.
bekomm in einer woche auch mein alpinestars. allerding alu und ecs.
singlespeed werd ich dann auch mal probieren. die kurbel ist doch ne dx, hast du da einfach die andern 2 kettenblätter abgeschraubt? 

seb


----------



## rob (30. Januar 2008)

gefällt mir auch gut  

aber nimm doch noch ein paar gliederpaare aus der kette und bring richtig spannung drauf, indem du den käfig des schaltwerks weiter nach vorne stellst. das würde mir sonst zu sehr rumkalappern :]

rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (30. Januar 2008)

So, nach meine retrodirect- Eskapaden mit dem Ding geht es nun wieder in die Hände der holden Weiblichkeit über, Bremszug hinten bekommt sie natürlich auch noch und eine schwrze Kurbel womöglich ebenso, Bild (Straßenlaternen sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren..):


----------



## kleinerHai (31. Januar 2008)

@elsepe und rob
Danke für's Lob! Meine Freundin hasst die Farbe, tut gut mal positives zu hören...
Kettenblätter sind einfach abgeschraubt worden, Umwerfer hab ich als "Pseudoführung" gelassen.
Die Kette wird natürlich noch gekürzt, dann kann das Schaltwerk auch besser spannen... Sonst fehlen nur noch neue Pedale zum Glück. Der Käfig der alten fällt bald auseinander.


----------



## singlestoph (31. Januar 2008)

hab gemeint es gibt nichts mehr in bunt von wippermann

das hat mir zumindest der wipermann-mann so gesagt

s


----------



## mete (31. Januar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hab gemeint es gibt nichts mehr in bunt von wippermann
> 
> das hat mir zumindest der wipermann-mann so gesagt
> 
> s



Hmmm, kann sein, aber Restbestände gibt es ja quasi immer irgendwo zu finden...


----------



## Rerun (31. Januar 2008)

Hier mein neues Projekt.

Ich möchte als nächstes einen anderen Sattel. Was haltet ihr von 

Selle San Marco Magnesium oder
Selle San Marco Zoncolan

Alternativen?


----------



## lelebebbel (31. Januar 2008)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Hey habt ihr vielleicht ne ahnung wo man die Bikes/Rahmen herbekommt?
> http://razorapple.com/2007/03/19/trackstar-x-dqm-bmx-track-bike-show/
> danke schon mal



Von Trackstar in New York. Wo man allerdings ein Vermögen dafür abdrücken würde, weil das "Designerstücke" sind.

Die Rahmen allerdings sind 08/15 Taiwanrahmen die man unter anderen Namen auch in Deutschland bekommt. Auf die schnelle hab ich bei Chaka/CMP den hier gefunden, ist nicht 100% der gleiche Rahmen aber fast:
http://www.chaka.de/shopart/H_Kohola.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (31. Januar 2008)

> Alternativen?


SLR in weiß?


----------



## r0ckZ (31. Januar 2008)

der magnesiumsattel ist ja mal geil

und das bike ist wunderschön!
am lenker wärs mir zu kalt, oder fährste immer mit handschuhen?
stells mir grad noch ohne bremsen vor


----------



## chri55 (31. Januar 2008)

ist der sattel ausschließlich für rennräder gedacht? 
oder kann man den auch ohne polster in der hose fahren?


----------



## jota (1. Februar 2008)

jaaa
das teil gefixt pur ohne bremsen
und ich tät mich ergiessen


----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2008)

Zum Fixen muss er ja nur das Laufrad umdrehen... Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Serienrad, das auch den schöneren Vorbau aus dem gleichen Haus verdient hätte! Aber den gibt´s ja nur in 1´...


----------



## Radlerin (1. Februar 2008)

Schaut sehr geil aus! Wenn, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall einen weißen Sattel nehmen...

Wie fährt es sich eigentlich so ohne Griffe? Ich stell mir das ziemlich rutschig vor, wenns warm wird an den Händen?


----------



## Opa Kruse (1. Februar 2008)

@rerun

schönes rad! 
den magnesium-sattel find ich viel zu technisch und verspielt... passt irgendwie nich an so n schlichtes rad.wenn du schon so viel geld fürn sattel ausgeben willst wäre mein tip n brooks swallow in rotbraun. (oder auch weißer sattel. nur abwaschbar sollte er sein...)


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (1. Februar 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Schaut sehr geil aus! Wenn, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall einen weißen Sattel nehmen...
> 
> Wie fährt es sich eigentlich so ohne Griffe? Ich stell mir das ziemlich rutschig vor, wenns warm wird an den Händen?



Ich hab gehört,dass FIXIE-Fahrer Kaltblüter sind


----------



## hoshman (1. Februar 2008)

diese truvativ teile könnte ich ablecken, so geil find ich die.


----------



## _stalker_ (2. Februar 2008)

dann solltest du dir auch mal thomson elite oral geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (2. Februar 2008)




----------



## elsepe (2. Februar 2008)

schaut böse aus mit den lampen. schikke schlappen wieviel platz haben die denn nnoch?

seb


----------



## olli (2. Februar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> schaut böse aus mit den lampen. schikke schlappen wieviel platz haben die denn nnoch?
> 
> seb



Ca. 8mm bis 12 mm


----------



## hoeckle (2. Februar 2008)

Geiles Teil olli....


----------



## kingmoe (2. Februar 2008)

Fixie-Cruiser, totaler Schwachsinn, wird auch wieder verhökert, weil zu unbequem.  
Aber die Umsetzung hat Spaß gemacht  





Groß: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2030/2231472498_851e139659_b.jpg






Fixed HR:





Nabe ist eine Specialized Stout Disc-VR-Nabe mit Vollachse. Auf deren Disc-Aufnahme wurde ein passend 6-fach gelöchertes Ritzel (Fixel) geschraubt . Da der Crusier hinten nur 110mm Einbaubreite hat, musste an den Seiten jeweils nur ca. 5mm aufgespacert werden.


----------



## m(A)ui (2. Februar 2008)

malwieder ein Forums-fixie!

Mir ist's langweilig, da hab ich mal 'n paar Bilder von meinem Fixie an der Wand geamcht. Hier das Beste:






-gemuffter Concorde Stahlrahmen (54cm)
-verchromte Stahlgabel, Stahllenker (gekuerzter M-Lenker), Stahlkurbel (165mm)
-24 Messerspeichen in Rigida DP22
-auf Schraubkranznabe geklebtes Ritzel
-"double straps"
-25mm Reifen mit Antiplatt-band

maui


----------



## Radlerin (2. Februar 2008)

Saugeil!


----------



## elsepe (2. Februar 2008)

is das n mopped lenker? kenne solche teile aus meinen simson zeiten.

seb


----------



## m(A)ui (2. Februar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> is das n mopped lenker? kenne solche teile aus meinen simson zeiten.
> 
> seb


Yepp! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/M-Lenker-Hercule...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
macht sich echt gut am Stadtrad. auch gar nicht zu schwer. man braucht halt Adapter von 22.2mm auf 25.4mm.

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akerit (3. Februar 2008)

Faggin Pista


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Februar 2008)

aber hallo


----------



## ersatzspeiche (3. Februar 2008)

Dann hier auch mal meine beiden MTB's

















Beim daufklicken wirds groß.


Robert


----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2008)

@ersatzspeiche: Wo hast du den Wanga her?


----------



## ersatzspeiche (3. Februar 2008)

Den hab ich ja schon ne Weile, kam damals von dem deutschen Voodoo Importeur, weiß aber gar nicht mehr wie die hießen.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2008)

oi. hier geht was.

am concorde gefallen besonders die "zirkus" farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2008)

ersatzspeiche schrieb:


> Den hab ich ja schon ne Weile, kam damals von dem deutschen Voodoo Importeur, weiß aber gar nicht mehr wie die hießen.



Ach so, ich dachte, es sei meiner, den ich Depp NOS verkauft habe. Geiles Teil


----------



## r0ckZ (3. Februar 2008)

erstes provisorium - wenn plötzlich knete reinflattert, wird einiges getan

- vr kommt dann irgendwann mal ...
- wollte eigentlich dp18, aber vom local dealer - hatte er leider nich - dpx fand ich dann auch okay, hatte er aber leider nur in schwarz (jetzt nich über den laden lästern ^^) - sieht trotzdem nich schlecht aus find ich und bin nen bisschen stolz auf mein erstes selber gebautes laufrad
- übersetzung is 42:16 .. wollts erstmal ruhig angehen lassen ... hab noch nen 48 kB hier (allerdings biopace - weiß nich, wie sich das ohne schaltung verhält). aber denke, dass ich an den größenrelationen was machen muss - mit sonem kleinen kB siehts irgendwie doof aus
- wenn mir nen roter flite in die hände fällt, kommt auch rotes lenkerband ran
- lenker weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich verfahre ... normalen gekürzten mtb-lenker fänd ich irgendwie auch cool, rennlenker mal schauen ... muss ich noch n bisschen drüber nachdenken (und lenkerband erst erneuern, wenn da ne entscheidung gefallen ist ...)
- rahmenanhängsel kommen irgendwann mal ab .. wenn ich die abflexe bleiben doch sicher unschöne stellen und die (oder den ganzen rahmen) müsste ich dann doch neu lackieren, oder


----------



## Opa Kruse (3. Februar 2008)

super geworden!!!

die rot-schwarz-silber-kombi is doch gut. mit diesen reifen würde ich sogar lenkerband und sattel so schwarz lassen... nur die aufleber von der hr-felge noch runter (das blau is doof). bei gelegenheit nochma ne andere silberne sattelstütze ran.

dafür das es dein erstes fixie is, bist du aber sehr mutig!! vorn würde ich erstma ne bremse lassen. man muss sie ja nich benutzen.

viel spass mit deinem neuen stück!


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Februar 2008)

ich hoffe das fährst du so nicht?!


----------



## r0ckZ (3. Februar 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> super geworden!!!
> 
> die rot-schwarz-silber-kombi is doch gut. mit diesen reifen würde ich sogar lenkerband und sattel so schwarz lassen... nur die aufleber von der hr-felge noch runter (das blau is doof). bei gelegenheit nochma ne andere silberne sattelstütze ran.
> 
> ...


dankeschön!

- aufkleber von der felge runter hab ich auch überlegt - nur dann müsste ich noch das schwalbe-werbegedöhns mitm edding übermalen (weiß einer, ob das den reifen angreift?)
mir hat jetzt erstmal das "modern" aussehende laufrad mit dem "alten" rest optisch ganz gut gefallen - na mal schauen.
- ja die stütze muss weg - das stimmt - muss ich mal messen, was ich für nen maß brauche ... da lässt sich ja auch noch gewicht sparen ^^
- bremse vorne vielleicht - heute erstmal nen bisschen rumkurbeln und mal schauen, ob ich drauf klar komme - für den anfang wär ne  bremse vielleicht nicht schlecht - jedoch bleibt lenkerbandprovisorium dann weiterhin 


@stalker: wieso nich?


----------



## mete (3. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> @stalker: wieso nich?



Du bist ja noch jung und lernfähig, mit den Pedalen konterst Du jedenfalls nicht mehr als einmal...

Zum Rad:

Lenker: hab' ich da (RR, gerade, Rizer)
Flex: och, mit 230er Scheibe, damit hab' ich schon mal Ausfallenden von 10 auf 14mm erweitert , Feilen hätte ich auch im Angebot
Farbe: Resedagrün, Graßgrün und gold steht hier noch herum, Grundierung auch...
Vorderrad: zwei alte hätte ich noch (komplett schwarz oder komplett silber)

Du müsstest das Zeuch nur abholen, ich muss hier mal klar Schiff machen und bevor ich was wegschmeiße...


----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2008)

der rote erstfixie sieht doch schon gut aus.
riesenrahmen, tjunge.

solange man nur ein bisschen rumkurbel geht es wohl ohne bremse.
aber zu schnell sollteste dann nicht rumheizen.

meine "werkstattfahrt" war heute auch brakeless.
leider kann ich (noch) nicht skidden,
deshalb kommt vorne ne bremse dran,
aber ohne sieht's viel minimaler aus.


----------



## hoeckle (3. Februar 2008)

So, nun mein zweiter Single...  






Übersetzung 46:16, erstmal...
Alles weitere hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4447387&postcount=14


----------



## Huba (4. Februar 2008)

Wen hast Du dafür getötet? Oder nur Deine Seele verkauft? Hmmm, wäre dann ja ein faires Angebot...!


*herztropfen  such*
Huba


----------



## olli (4. Februar 2008)

Singlespeed mit Grafton Kurbel und fetter Übersetzung.
Mut oder Todessehnsucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (4. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Singlespeed mit Grafton Kurbel und fetter Übersetzung.
> Mut oder Todessehnsucht?



2 gründe.:

1. er ist schon vater.
2. Vasektomien kosten geld das man dank grafton in schöne rahmen stecken kann....


----------



## hoeckle (4. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Übersetzung 46:16, erstmal...


 


olli schrieb:


> Singlespeed mit Grafton Kurbel und fetter Übersetzung.
> Mut oder Todessehnsucht?


 
update







Kint schrieb:


> 2 gründe.:
> 
> 1. er ist schon vater.
> 2. Vasektomien kosten geld das man dank grafton in schöne rahmen stecken kann....


 
Das Geld wurde schon vor längerem investiert...


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (4. Februar 2008)

meine geliebten singelspeeder


----------



## Opa Kruse (4. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen

letzte umfummelarbeiten abgeschlossen:


----------



## r0ckZ (4. Februar 2008)

scheeeen!

und klasse fotos! da würdeste sicher nich mal mit nem post im cc-kunstwerke-thread ärger kriegen ^^


----------



## Huba (5. Februar 2008)

Moin,

vorher  :





*Schraub*wienerputz*überkleb*

nachher  :








Tschüß,
Huba


----------



## roesli (5. Februar 2008)

Huba schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vorher  :
> _Beast_
> ...



Wie einfach es doch manchmal ist, aus was hässlichem etwas schickes zu machen


----------



## a.nienie (5. Februar 2008)

das lenkerband vor vorher besser *duck*

gelungene schönheits-OP


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (6. Februar 2008)

Fixie update:

neue gabel, da die alte gerissen war
neuer vorbau
und stundenlange feilarbeit um den renak steuersatz passend zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (6. Februar 2008)

Huba schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vorher  :
> 
> ...



Is das en KTM Rahmen?


----------



## hoshman (6. Februar 2008)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:


> Fixie update:
> 
> neue gabel, da die alte gerissen war
> neuer vorbau
> und stundenlange feilarbeit um den renak steuersatz passend zu machen



gabel von fixie inc. ? falls nicht: woher dann?


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Februar 2008)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:


> Fixie update:
> 
> neue gabel, da die alte gerissen war
> neuer vorbau
> und stundenlange feilarbeit um den renak steuersatz passend zu machen



schöner hobel!


----------



## Rüpel (7. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Großes Kino


----------



## Huba (7. Februar 2008)

Moin masta,

wenn man etwas willen will ist es sinnvoll, den Wissenden mit einem freundlichen Gruß grüßen. Immer diese Unsitten... 


masta2006 schrieb:


> Is das en KTM Rahmen?


Irgendwie schon  :
*K*eine einzige Schraube war gefettet und *T*eilweise waren die Komponenten in *M*iserablem Zustand !
Flaschenhalterschrauben waren _Blechschrauben!_ :kotz: 

Und auf dem Aufkleber am Unterrohr stand _Karstadt F*(l)*achabteilung_. Aber einem geschenkten Gaul... Und es macht Spass aus sowas ein fusionierendes, ansehnliches Rad zu machen .

Tschüß,
Huba


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2008)

schönes fixie DualSlalom1234.
sind das eloxierte kurbeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DualSlalom1234 (7. Februar 2008)

@hoshman
ja die gabel ist von fixie inc., bin allerdings etwas entäuscht von der gabel, da die krone (zumindest dem augenschein nach) die selbe ist, welche auch bei der gabel vom kona paddywagon verbaut wurde

@ a.nienie
das ist eine alte coda kurbel, könnte eloxiert sein bin mir aber nicht sicher
da bei kratzern relativ schnell das alu sichtbar wird, tippe ich auf : lackiert


----------



## RealNBK (7. Februar 2008)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:


> @hoshman
> ja die gabel ist von fixie inc., bin allerdings etwas entäuscht von der gabel, da die krone (zumindest dem augenschein nach) die selbe ist, welche auch bei der gabel vom kona paddywagon verbaut wurde



Kona dachte ich zuerst auch, da mir das teil bekannt vorkam  .... Aber warum biste enttäuscht? Super steif, ich finde sie seht schick und sehr direktes fahrverhalten.
Ist der Vorbau wirklich so kurz wie er auf den bildern erscheint? das sind doch keine 70mm, oder?


----------



## kimpel (7. Februar 2008)

Huba schrieb:


> Tschüß,
> Huba


so was schönes darf man doch hier nicht ungewürdigt lassen


----------



## hoshman (7. Februar 2008)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:


> @hoshman
> ja die gabel ist von fixie inc., bin allerdings etwas entäuscht von der gabel, da die krone (zumindest dem augenschein nach) die selbe ist, welche auch bei der gabel vom kona paddywagon verbaut wurde



wenn du sie loswerden willst.....


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (7. Februar 2008)

@hoshman
loswerden will ich sie nat. nicht, denn die gabel ist auf jedenfall besser als die alte diamant rennradgabel die ih vorher verbaut hatte

@RealNBK
der vorbau ist 40 oder 50mm lang, ich hab ihn danach ausgewählt wie es sich fahren lässt und da gefiel er mir ganz gut

meiner meinung nach ist die gabel alles andere als steif
wenn ich bremse, dann flext sie um 0,5cm-- Ich meine ein wenig bewegung der gabel ist ja normal und muss nicht schlecht sein aber das fand ich schon arg viel
zur verteidigung der gabel muss ich jedoch sagen, dass ich vorne so wenig speichenspannung fahre das es sich die ganze zeit etwas schwammig anfühlt
achso was mich bei der gabel noch etwas gestört hat, die bohrung für die bremse war nicht 100prozent grade(oder die bremse war verbogen)


----------



## masta2006 (7. Februar 2008)

Huba schrieb:


> Moin masta,
> 
> wenn man etwas willen will ist es sinnvoll, den Wissenden mit einem freundlichen Gruß grüßen. Immer diese Unsitten...
> 
> ...



Ok,ok^^ Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Habe den selben Rahmen, zumal ich von dem noch 2 hab!
Rostig war meiner Net!


----------



## Matze L.E. (7. Februar 2008)

mein chaka


----------



## chri55 (7. Februar 2008)

yeah, ein Leipziger  
ps: schönes Fahrrad  gefällt mir


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Februar 2008)

So, hab heute die Basis für mein Fixie auf Ebay geschossen, hier schonmal vorab ein Bild noch im Orginalzustand:






Die Ganzen Campa- Anbauteile (sollte alles Record sein):
Bremsen
Schaltwerk
Umwerfer
Schalthebel
Bremszughalter
Kurbel
und der LRS können gegen Gebot käuflich erworben werden


----------



## Mcfitz (7. Februar 2008)

hier mal mein Aufbau:















Alter Rockhopper Rahmen, war wohl das beste was ihm passieren konnte.
Rahmen ist neu gepulvert und dann mit teilweise original, sowie neuen Teilen günstig aufgebaut.

Wenn sich was hübsches finden lässt, dann werden
noch einige Komponenten ersetzt.
Vor allem Sattel und Pedale könnten hübschere dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. Februar 2008)

nach dem umbau der lenkzentrale
(bitte chaos aussenrum ignorieren)
stilgerechte bilder folgen


----------



## blkmrkt (9. Februar 2008)

Mein Centurion Fixie


----------



## RealNBK (9. Februar 2008)

schön das schwarz-chorm!!
Verchromte felgen wäre geil!!!


----------



## Opa Kruse (9. Februar 2008)

schön schlicht kombiniert. gefällt mir sehr gut! (mir wären die ventile n büschen lang)


----------



## gordonbrie (10. Februar 2008)

so hier meins HEHE


----------



## Rerun (10. Februar 2008)

@gordonbrie
ein wenig klein die Bilder - oder?


----------



## Kelme (10. Februar 2008)

Rerun schrieb:


> @gordonbrie
> ein wenig klein die Bilder - oder?


Nicht nur das.


----------



## #KUBA# (10. Februar 2008)

Hi!
So, da hab ich mir mal als SSP-Neuling auch mal ´n Rädchen für die Stadt aufgebaut. 42:15 mit selbstgebasteltem Kettenspanner.


----------



## r0ckZ (10. Februar 2008)

aus aktuellem anlass  hab ich nun mein ex-stadtrad umfunktioniert.
hier nun mein ssp-traktor





das fahrrad ist nicht klein, sondern der kater so "groß" (starker knochenbau )

rizer kommt warscheinlich noch ran (entscheid ich nach der ersten ausfahrt) - die einbauhöhe der gabel ist nicht wirklich trail-geeignet. hab überlegt ne meine alte federgabel (rs duke sl 80mm) einzubauen, aber nach ner ersten testfahrt fand ich son starres mtb sehr geil vom fahrfeeling her. das bleibt also so und die gabel wird verkauft.

übersetzung ist grad 33:15 .. als nächst größeres ritzel hatte ich grad nur nen 17er hier .. und unter 2:1 ist ja nich das wahre ... also wenn mir nen 16er in die hände fällt, kommt das dann ran. kette wird dann auch nen bisschen gekürzt 



am fixie ist jetzt der rennlenker ab und gegen nen stark gekürzten flatbar getauscht worden. außerdem wurden diese kleinen haken an den pedale gegen nen richtigen käfig getauscht worden. fährt sich echt besser, wenn man auf beiden seiten gegendruck aufbauen kann.
foto lohnt aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (10. Februar 2008)

die lackierung von dem giant hat was. sehr schick ^^


----------



## masta2006 (10. Februar 2008)

Habe heute Abend auch ein Surly gesichtet, in Pink.Sry schlechte Quali, schei55 Nokia.


----------



## gordonbrie (10. Februar 2008)

Wie findet ihr meins ? *quieeek*


----------



## gordonbrie (10. Februar 2008)




----------



## gordonbrie (10. Februar 2008)

und nochmal


----------



## Opa Kruse (11. Februar 2008)

@ gordonbrie:

keine schönheit! sieht echt komisch aus!!!


@#KUBA#

die farbe is mal was anderes. sehr nett!!!
wenn du mit nem dremel die muttern der kettenblattschrauben kürzt, kannste die unterlegscheiben weglassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (11. Februar 2008)

gordonbrie schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr meins ? *quieeek*


Singlespeed macht eben nicht jedes rad schön.... Kopf hoch! Das nächste wird bestimmt besser..


----------



## a.nienie (11. Februar 2008)

ziemlich großer rahmen. trekkingrad?


----------



## jota (11. Februar 2008)

das teil sieht sehr verwachsen aus.


----------



## biker1967 (11. Februar 2008)

@gordenbrie: Ich find das Teil in Ordnung. Wenn die Distanzhülsen am Ritzel auch noch schwarz wären, wäre es stimmig.

@rückz: Ich würd die starre Gabel auch dran lassen. Hast ja dicke Schlappen drauf 
Ich hab hier ein 16er Stahlritzel rumliegen, das mit ner dicken Kette gefahren werden muß. Bei interesse--PN.


----------



## r0ckZ (11. Februar 2008)

@gordonbrie: ich glaube mit nem flatbar + flacherer vorbau würds glaube hier mehr ansprechen! der rizer is schon echt heftig. 
oder ne ordentliche sattelüberhöhung bzw auf jedenfall die stange weiter raus.
laufräder find ich geil.

@biker1967: dankeschön - vllt komm ich mal drauf zurück. hab mir heute erstmal für 4euro beim local dealer n 16er ritzel geordert. vllt zu dünn, mal sehen. hab aber auch keine dicke kette dran (hab 1/2x3/32).
aber wenn ne dicke ran kommt, meld ich mich 
und die gabel bleibt dran! fährt sich echt toll - nen rizer hab ich mir trotzdem noch dazu geordert


----------



## masta2006 (11. Februar 2008)

mir gefällts, nur übelst breiter lenker


----------



## a.nienie (11. Februar 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ... oder ne ordentliche sattelüberhöhung
> bzw auf jedenfall die stange weiter raus.
> ...


naja, an die pedale muß er schon noch kommen, oder


----------



## r0ckZ (11. Februar 2008)

neeeeeee  

buffalos zum einklicken   


glaube, dass man mit nem flachen/umgedrehtem vorbau und nem geraden lenker das ganze optisch wirklich schöner kriegt. dann wären wenigstens sattel und lenker auf einer linie. zum racen wärs dann auch geiler


----------



## elsepe (11. Februar 2008)

und der mordsmäßige spacerturm unter  dem steuerrohr ist vielleicht notwendig wegen federgabel geo sieht aber einfach nur brutal häßlich aus.


----------



## Matze L.E. (11. Februar 2008)

sind das tatsächlich spacer? dachte das gehört vielleicht zur gabel... hab sowas vorher noch nie gesehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (11. Februar 2008)

da würde ich meinen erstgeborenen drauf verwetten, das das spacer sind. technisch ist glaube ich nix gegen einzuwenden, nur für die optik ist es brutal.
aber ich muss nicht mit rumfahren.

seb


----------



## Splatter666 (11. Februar 2008)

Einfach n Headshok-Gummi überziehen


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Februar 2008)

#KUBA# schrieb:


> Hi!
> So, da hab ich mir mal als SSP-Neuling auch mal ´n Rädchen für die Stadt aufgebaut. 42:15 mit selbstgebasteltem Kettenspanner.



sind die Contis in 1.6" ? Wie Breit sind die denn (in cm? also gemessen) danke


----------



## #KUBA# (12. Februar 2008)

jepp! sind die 1,6er und haben gemessen 38mm.


----------



## Matze L.E. (12. Februar 2008)

> Einfach n Headshok-Gummi überziehen



so bescheuert wie genial!


----------



## elsepe (12. Februar 2008)

sieht dann zwar immer noch bescheiden aus aber mann kann dann sagen : dat muss so!


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2008)

... leider nicht von der antriebsseite
... irgendwie verpeilt.
übersetzung immer noch 48x18
(wer ein 16er schraubritzel loswerden will bitte pm an mich)


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Februar 2008)

babyblau und eierschoner...
Toll Toll....


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2008)

nee, der eierschoner wird psychedelisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (12. Februar 2008)

mir ist so...schwummrig zumute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ansehnlich 

edit: ist dir 48:18 so arg zu weich, dass du direkt 2 nummern härter ketten gehen willst? 
falls du auch touren mit steigungen fährst finde ich die übersetzung so absolut ok.
als stadtrenner sind 3:1 natürlich gut.


----------



## Spezialistz (12. Februar 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... leider nicht von der antriebsseite
> ... irgendwie verpeilt.
> übersetzung immer noch 48x18
> (wer ein 16er schraubritzel loswerden will bitte pm an mich)



onone  

mein gimp, natürlich singlespeed.






1984er faggin fixed
das ding ist aber noch ne große baustelle. es bekommt nen neuen lack (apfelgrün, polierte muffen, rote felgen), nen neuen lrs und evtl nen riser.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2008)

na, das faggin sollte was werden


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> edit: ist dir 48:18 so arg zu weich, dass du direkt 2 nummern härter ketten gehen willst?
> falls du auch touren mit steigungen fährst finde ich die übersetzung so absolut ok.
> als stadtrenner sind 3:1 natürlich gut.


48x18 ist eigentlich zum cruisen ganz ok,
nur der endspeed stimmt noch nicht ganz.
muß ich jetzt in den "gegenwind" thread?


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Februar 2008)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> onone
> 
> mein gimp, natürlich singlespeed.



wir sollten mal eine freeridehardtailsinglpeedgalerie(wasn wort)
aufmachen die gehn hier immer unter 

schönes teil das onone


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. Februar 2008)

@Spezialistz
Wie groß bist du und welche RH hat das Faggin, iwie ist die Sattelhöhe recht seltsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (12. Februar 2008)

ich bin 172. das rr ist relativ groß aber keine ahnung welche höhe es jetzt genau ist, aber mit der sattelhöhe ist es fahrbar. ich wollte mich aber sowieso mal nach nem kleineren rahmen umsehen.

@ wolf

danke 
dein rotes ht find ich auch bombe.


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. Februar 2008)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> ich bin 172. das rr ist relativ groß aber keine ahnung welche höhe es jetzt genau ist, aber mit der sattelhöhe ist es fahrbar. ich wollte mich aber sowieso mal nach nem kleineren rahmen umsehen.
> 
> @ wolf
> 
> ...



Aber Hallo,
Ich bin 1,73 m mit nem 78 cm Schritt, da ist 54cm das Maximum.
Dein Rahmen ist doch mind. 60 cm wenn nicht noch höher 
Wenn du wirklich spaß mit dem Rad haben willst (in Bezug auf Agilität und Wendigkeit) wechsel unbedingt den Rahmen!


----------



## Spezialistz (12. Februar 2008)

dajut. dann werd ich mich mal umsehen. ein schöner stahlklassiker solls ja doch scho sein..


----------



## gmozi (12. Februar 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> na, das faggin sollte was werden



Das denke ich allerdings auch. Gerade die angestrebte Kombi aus Apfelgrün mit polierten Muffen usw. stell ich mir sehr schön vor.


----------



## Spezialistz (12. Februar 2008)

erstmal muss der rahmen aber zum strahlen..das ganze chrom muss runter.


----------



## jota (12. Februar 2008)

die welt ist so ungerecht
ich will chrom haben !!!!!


----------



## Herrjenzen (12. Februar 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Fixed Gear Ausstellung in Berlin

























mehr im Fotoalbum


----------



## Spezialistz (13. Februar 2008)

jota schrieb:


> die welt ist so ungerecht
> ich will chrom haben !!!!!



also ich bin garkein freund von chrom...


und das detailfoto vom fixie inc. ist bombe!
außerdem nehm ich das erste, aber bitte etwas kleiner..


----------



## bofh (13. Februar 2008)

Herrjenzen schrieb:


>



Oh. Spinning Wheelz jetzt mit gebogener Gabel und filigraneren Ausfallenden?!
2006 sah das noch so aus:






E.


----------



## ZwiebelII (13. Februar 2008)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> also ich bin garkein freund von chrom...
> 
> 
> ...und das detailfoto vom fixie inc. ist bombe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Februar 2008)

schöne bikes 
ist "fusar poli" ne bahnradmarke?
hab auf anhieb bei google nix gefunden.
und was ist das für ein schicker rahmen 
im dritten bild unten (gelb/orange)?


----------



## niconj (13. Februar 2008)

Wo bekommt man denn so einen Spinning Wheelz Rahmen her?


----------



## Spezialistz (13. Februar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


>



wiederspruch in sich, aber ich steh auf die cycles for heros. da ging mir das auch nicht ums chrom, das gravierte oberrohr find ich schön.


----------



## The Rodenz (13. Februar 2008)

Spinning wheelz immer wieder schön

gruß  jan


----------



## bofh (13. Februar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn so einen Spinning Wheelz Rahmen her?


 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2961278&postcount=2538

E.


----------



## bofh (13. Februar 2008)

E.


----------



## akerit (14. Februar 2008)

sehr schoenes Vigorelli, top.

gruss


----------



## niconj (14. Februar 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2961278&postcount=2538
> 
> E.



Oha... das habe ich wohl dann verdrängt. Ich habe seit dem so viele Räder im Kopf gehabt... ihr kennt das bestimmt.

340? Ist im Moment garnicht mal so teuer.


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Februar 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2961278&postcount=2538
> 
> E.



Bauen die Rahmen selber oder möbeln die nur alte Klamotten auf? Die H-Page gibt jedenfalls nicht sonderlich viel her
sehen jedenfalls nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2008)

kommen die dann auch in bionade blau?


----------



## bofh (14. Februar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Bauen die Rahmen selber oder möbeln die nur alte Klamotten auf? Die H-Page gibt jedenfalls nicht sonderlich viel her
> sehen jedenfalls nicht schlecht aus!


 
Die Frage kannste Dir eigentlich leicht selbst beantworten.
Die lassen die Rahmen irgendwo bauen. Warum sollten die alte Rahmen aufmöbeln und neu pulvern lassen? Stichwort Produkthaftung...

E.


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Februar 2008)

Juhuu, hab Heut mein Fixie zusammengeschustert


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Februar 2008)

Na das sind aber keine Miche Parts
Novatec Naben?



ZwiebelII schrieb:


> ...oder aber ein Fixie auf Basis eines klassischen RR- Rahmen (Columbus SL- Rohrsatz) + Miche Parts (überwiegend neu)



Ach ja: Übersetzung?


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Februar 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Na das sind aber keine Miche Parts
> Novatec Naben?
> 
> Ach ja: Übersetzung?



Primato schwarz gelackt 
50:18

jetzt kommt noch ein schwarzer Vorbau und dann ist erstmal gut.
Hab mir dann Gestern Abend bei der Proberunde direkt noch den ersten schleicher eingefangen, ergo ist Heut Nachmittag erstmal flicken angesagt

Versuch am WE auch mal ein schöners Bildchen zu machen


----------



## Opa Kruse (15. Februar 2008)

@ zwiebelII

mir persönlich hatts in silber irgendwie besser gefallen, obwohl die braun-lachsorange-kombi auch sehr nett is. nur am hinterbau find ichs zu viel.

@ bofh

schönes faggin! ich steh zwar nich so auf blau, aber in dem fall: toll. sind die reifen nich für die rolle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (15. Februar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> jetzt kommt noch ein schwarzer Vorbau und dann ist erstmal gut.


Schöne Idee.
Dann solltest Du aber auch noch über eine schwarze Sattelstütze nachdenken.
Die verchromte Gabel würde ich mit der Zeit auch noch "andersfarbig" haben wollen: ebenfalls schwarz oder mattsilber wie Sattelstütze und Vorbau.


> Hab mir dann Gestern Abend bei der Proberunde direkt noch den ersten schleicher eingefangen, ergo ist Heut Nachmittag erstmal flicken angesagt


Mit diesen Reifen wird Dir das noch öfter passieren - die haben keinen nennenswerten Pannenschutz. Ich kenne die Biester.

E.


----------



## bofh (15. Februar 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @ bofh
> schönes faggin! ich steh zwar nich so auf blau, aber in dem fall: toll. sind die reifen nich für die rolle?


Ja, sind sie. sind diese Conti Ultra Super-Duper Sport Hometrainer Rolle only.
Die laufen auf meiner freine Rolle (Tacx Rollertrack) um Klassen leiser als alles andere, was ich bisher ausprobiert hab. Und genau das war mir wichtig.

Ich mach aber noch mal irgendwann ein Foto mit den Campa Pista Laufrädern - wozu hab ich die denn, wenn nicht zum Angeben.  

E.


----------



## kimpel (15. Februar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Primato schwarz gelackt
> ...
> Hab mir dann Gestern Abend bei der Proberunde direkt noch den ersten schleicher eingefangen, ergo ist Heut Nachmittag erstmal flicken angesagt
> 
> ...


in 'nen ultra sport (auch wenn als draht-version) nen schleicher? das glaub ich nicht, ich fahr die reifen seit ich denken kann an meinen alltagsrädern und hatte mit denen noch nie probleme.


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Februar 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Schöne Idee.
> Dann solltest Du aber auch noch über eine schwarze Sattelstütze nachdenken.



Hab ich auch schon 
hab noch Race Face Diaboulus in passendem Maß rumfliegen, auch wenn die eigentlich etwas too much ist.

@Kimpel
heut Morgen war die Karre platt, da macht man nix


----------



## RealNBK (15. Februar 2008)

kimpel schrieb:


> in 'nen ultra sport (auch wenn als draht-version) nen schleicher? das glaub ich nicht, ich fahr die reifen seit ich denken kann an meinen alltagsrädern und hatte mit denen noch nie probleme.



Also ich fahr den Reifen an meinem Paddy Wagon, und hatte bis jetzt insgesamt 3 Platten. Einen durch das beknackte gummi-felgenbad der stock-laufräder von Kona. Alle anderen Durchstiche kamen nicht durch durchschläge sondern durch glassplitter. Zahlreiche schnitte zeugen aber davon dass die reifen deutlich mehr mist gesehen haben als ich platten hatte. Ich fahre fast täglich im harten stadteinsatz und ab und an auf der Straße und im Wald.
Von daher finde ich den reifen Super im Stadteinsatz sowie auf befestigten Waldwegen. Gehen halt sehr schwer auf die felgen und dabei kann man schonmal den Schlauch beschädigen wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Februar 2008)

@zwiebel: also die entscheidung gegen das langster hat sich in jedem fallg elohnt.


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Februar 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @zwiebel: also die entscheidung gegen das langster hat sich in jedem fallg elohnt.



Ist mir im grundegenommen auch nicht schwergefallen


----------



## enasnI (16. Februar 2008)

Mal neue Laufräder gegönnt und vorne das 42er Blatt fuer den Sommer gegen ein 48er getauscht.
Den Rahmen habe ich hier auch noch ohne Label in schwarz matt, muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal tauschen, dann ist es endlich einfach fast nur schwarz!


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. Februar 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @ zwiebelII
> 
> mir persönlich hatts in silber irgendwie besser gefallen, obwohl die braun-lachsorange-kombi auch sehr nett is. nur am hinterbau find ichs zu viel.




muss die Tage mal ein besseres Bild an ner schönen Location bei Tageslicht machen, da das "Lachsfarbene" eigentlich ein schönes Orange ist


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Februar 2008)

I'm such a show-off


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2008)

dolle show 
sind das diese velocity felgen vorne?


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Februar 2008)

jepp velocity deep v.
passendes laufrad hinten kommt noch - warte momentan noch auf die neue nabe.


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. Februar 2008)

Schaut mit dem riser auch lecker aus, find nur dieses Tanrndinsda farblich nicht so dolle, mach da mal nen Grünen Bezug drauf wie die Felge


----------



## RealNBK (19. Februar 2008)

ich bemägele erneut den zu lagen radstand! So ein rad muss so kurz wie möglich gehalten werden? Woher hast du eigentlich den rahmen und was musste dafür über den tisch gehen?


----------



## a.nienie (19. Februar 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> jepp velocity deep v.


wunderbarsthübsch die teile.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Februar 2008)

rote reifen dazu!!!


----------



## _stalker_ (19. Februar 2008)

radstand ist nicht wirklich lang - toe overlap ist jedenfalls trotz 165er kurbel vorhanden und das hinterrad ist mit anderer Ã¼bersetzung auch weiter vorne.
ich habe keine lust jedes mal die kette zu kÃ¼rzen bzw. wieder was dran zu nieten, wenn ich das ritzel wechsele.

die kiste ist schon agil genug - da hab mal keine sorge.

das rahmenset kostet 1099â¬, was ich bezahlt habe verrate ich nicht


----------



## niconj (20. Februar 2008)

Schaut mal hier...


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Februar 2008)

geil - schnee 
will auch haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pilato (20. Februar 2008)

ich kipp um, ist das geil!!!


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Februar 2008)

pilato schrieb:


> ich kipp um, ist das geil!!!



ich kipp gleich hinterher.....


----------



## sunracer (20. Februar 2008)

Echt lekker!!!


----------



## easy rider (20. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein erstes Eingangrad-Selbstbau-Projekt. Zum Veriss freigegeben.


----------



## biker1967 (20. Februar 2008)

@easy rider: schönes teil. Welche Übersetzung haste drauf?


----------



## easy rider (20. Februar 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> @easy rider: schönes teil. Welche Übersetzung haste drauf?



34/14 - wird zwar nur in der Stadt bewegt, aber da gibt es auch Steigungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (20. Februar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier...



äh..ja...wow...


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier...



oh ja


----------



## Opa Kruse (21. Februar 2008)

easy rider schrieb:


> 34/14 - wird zwar nur in der Stadt bewegt, aber da gibt es auch Steigungen.



ich finds auch schick. bestimmt schön komfortabel. wenn meine aktuellen schlappen auf sind, werd ich wohl auch ma n paar ballons aufziehen.
die steigungsverhältnisse in würzburg kenne ich zwar nich, aber die 34/14 übersetzung scheint mir schon n bisschen lasch.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2008)

... wenn man die steigungen im sitzen fahren möchte


----------



## SingleLight (21. Februar 2008)

SSP und sitzen 

Passt doch nicht zusammen

Gruß
chris


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2008)

ach?


----------



## Mudman (21. Februar 2008)

sind das an dem Trek bike von Easy rider STX Kurbeln?
Wenn ja ist die frage ob man da Größere Kettenblätter für bekommt weil die ja anders angeschraubt werden als zB. xt Kurbeln.
Weiß jemand wie man da ein Größeres Kettenblatt dran bekommt ich fahr die nämlich auch und brauche mehr Speed.


----------



## gmozi (21. Februar 2008)

Ebay? ISt nen "normaler" 94mm Lochkreis. Was soll denn da anders sein? Hab auch ne STX Kurbel an Schatzis SSPer verbaut, und such gerade in der Bucht nach nem neuen KB ...


----------



## RealNBK (21. Februar 2008)

@niconj: Bitte zeig uns mehr bilder zu diesem geilen rad! Mit teileliste und schönen detilaufnahmen! Das ist wirklich sehr sehr schön!!!


----------



## niconj (21. Februar 2008)

Hier noch Detailfotos. Wie ich schon in meinem Album schrieb ist es aber leider nicht meins...  Hab ich im Netz gefunden und wollte ich mal sharen... Das bisher beste SSP was ich gesehen habe.

















Liste: 

Ventana El Toro
Industry Nine Ultra Lite 355 ZTR Wheelset
Rockshox SID Team
Magura Marta SL Brakes
KCNC Ti Pro Lite Post
Aspide Fx Saddle
Easton Monkeylite Sl Bar
Ritchey 4Axis Stem
King Headset
Bontrager Foam Grips
King Aluminum 16T Cog
Raceface Deus Crankset
Crank Bros 4ti Pedals
KMC 9SL Chain
Tune Skewers
Schwalbe Furious Fred Tires
Maxxis Ultralite Tubes

7,85kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (21. Februar 2008)

allerschönstes nicht-fixed SSP, dass ich kenne


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Februar 2008)

der furios fred macht bestimmt spass im schnee XD
spreche aus erfahrung - hab schon fast freds durch den schnee geprügelt


----------



## chri55 (21. Februar 2008)

das Rad sieht irgendwie nicht so richtig nach "selber fahren" aus...


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Februar 2008)

geil isses schon, aber was da so an Geld drin steckt....
vlt macht sich mal einer die mühe und ne kleine Milchmädchenrechnung...
der LRS jedenfall liegt so bei 1000


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Februar 2008)

der rahmen noch mal n tausender
dürfte insgesamt wohl irgendwo oberhalb von 3k landen das rad


----------



## Opa Kruse (21. Februar 2008)

tolle fotos!!
ein schmuckstück is das rad schon, aber zum fahren nur geeignet, wenn man im keller oder hinterm haus n goldesel hält. 
n rad aufzubauen, welches man sich dann nich traut zu fahren, weil es n kratzer oder schlimmeres abbekommen könnte, find ich auch irgendwie albern.


----------



## Bikefritzel (21. Februar 2008)

also ich finds einfach nur noch geil...allerdings wÃ¼rd ich niemals so viel geld fÃ¼r ein radl ausgeben.

nach meiner Ã¼berschlagsrechnung kommt des ding auf ca.3700â¬ selbst wenns nur 3k wÃ¤ren wÃ¤rs Ã¼bel

uli


----------



## bofh (21. Februar 2008)

Schön ist es ja - aber mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden wär's perfekt.

E.


----------



## erkan1984 (21. Februar 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Schön ist es ja - aber mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden wär's perfekt.
> 
> E.



stimmt, bei dem Preisaufwand sollte doch ein Custom Rahmen drin sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.impossible (21. Februar 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> stimmt, bei dem Preisaufwand sollte doch ein Custom Rahmen drin sein



?  der hat doch  ein EBB, oder?

ausserdem lieber exzentriker als paragon sch...


2cents

mischa


----------



## bofh (21. Februar 2008)

mr.impossible schrieb:


> ?  der hat doch  ein EBB, oder?


Eben. Und ein Schaltauge. Also ist der Rahmen zwar ohne Kettenspanner SSP-tauglich, aber kein konsequenter SSP-Rahmen. Das sagt ausdrücklich NICHTS über die Qualität des Rahmens selbst aus.



> ausserdem lieber exzentriker als paragon sch...


 
Lieber eine recht große Chance auf Knacken und Knarzen aus dem EBB und Sattelverstellen beim Nachstellen der Kettenspannung als eine vernünftige (!) Lösung mit verstellbaren Ausfallenden.

E.


----------



## SingleLight (22. Februar 2008)

Jetzt werdet mal nicht neidisch

Das Ding ist geil, macht sicher riesen Spaß, ich persönlich bräuchte um noch mehr Spaß zu haben,
eine größer Übersetzung.
Ob es nun EBB hat oder verstellbaren Ausfallenden ist doch schnurtz, bei dem Rahmen
macht das überhaupt nichts, Hauptsache die Kette ist stramm
Wegen dem Preis, naja, ich würde es fahren, kann von mir aus auch 5K kosten, egal,
ein Rad ist ja zum fahren da, egal was es kostet. Ein Rennradfahrer stellt sein 10K
Rad ja auch nicht in den Keller um es nur anzusehen. Also fahren fahren fahren...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Splatter666 (22. Februar 2008)

Der hat doch gar kein Schaltauge-das is doch der Flaschenöffner  
Aber ich weiß, was gemeint is...  

Ciao, Splat


----------



## niconj (23. Februar 2008)

So. Nun isses endlich (fast) fertig. Gestern sind die Nokons gekommen und ich bin schon mal ein Bisschen gefahren. Die Bremsen sind der Hammer. Also wer mir jetzt noch mal was von "mechanisch ist Mist" erzählen will.... Ich hatte vorher die Deore mit 180ger Scheiben und die waren selbst im eingebremsten Zustand kein vergleich zu den BB7 (mit Nokons).





Hier noch die andere Seite:





Gruß,
Nico.


----------



## chri55 (23. Februar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Also wer mir jetzt noch mal was von "mechanisch ist Mist" erzählen will.... Ich hatte vorher die Deore mit 180ger Scheiben und die waren selbst im eingebremsten Zustand kein vergleich zu den BB7 (mit Nokons).



du darfst ja auch keine sehr günstige hydraulische Scheibe mit sehr guter mechanischer vergleichen   gute Hydraulische sind trotzdem besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pilato (23. Februar 2008)

Schön geworden


----------



## GlanDas (23. Februar 2008)

Die Reifen und der Radstand sehen interessant aus


----------



## niconj (23. Februar 2008)

Reifen habe ich sehr günstig von nem Kollegen bekommen. Der Radstand war schon so.  Was ist denn damit?

Nico.

p.s.: Ich bin auch schon die XTR Scheibe gefahren. Auch nicht so gut. Natürlich wäre ne Gustav sicherlich besser.  Ich will das hier aber auch nicht diskutieren. Ich bin zufrieden mit der Avid und mit dem Rad im Ganzen.

Gewicht, falls es jemand interessiert, ist so wie es da steht 11,5 kg.


----------



## mete (23. Februar 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> der furios fred macht bestimmt spass im schnee XD
> spreche aus erfahrung - hab schon fast freds durch den schnee geprügelt



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke...passt nicht viel zusammen und diese unseligen i9 Laufräder


----------



## GlanDas (23. Februar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Der Radstand war schon so.  Was ist denn damit?
> 
> Nico.




Sieht lang aus  

Und um hier nicht den Thread vollzulabern


----------



## Jerome (23. Februar 2008)

Nach all diesen super schönen Bikes habe ich beschlossen meines auch mal vorzustellen.
Nichts Wildes, aber mir über viele Kilometer an Herz gewachsen




63cm Bicyles Alu Rennradrahmen Ebayschnapp
Tretlager: sau altes 600 Konuslager
Kurbelsatz: genauso alte 600 Kurbeln mit einem 52 Blatt
Hintenrad 20 Loch Shimano(Kinderrad) nabe mit Rücktritt ! 1 Euro Ebay  ! und 18 Zähne, die original Campagnolonabe war leider ein Totalschaden  
Vorderad: Campagnolo Typ unbekannt
Kettenspanner: wieder ein altes 600 Schaltwerk
Lenker/vorbau: Tranzx(?) in grausam Blau, EbaySchnapp
Pedalen:Wellgo
Bremsen: Ultegra 600 mit irgendwelche ShimanoTrekkingbremshebeln.

Habe ich was vergessen?
Ach ja am Steuerrohr ein Kindersitzhalter für vorne und auf der Hinterradachse ist eine anhängerkupplung montiert, deswegen auch der uncoole Hinterradseitenständer  
Und unterm Tretlager ein Dynamo, vorne BUSCH & Müller LED-Spass hinten genauso.


----------



## hasenheide (23. Februar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


>



Wäre ich 2,30m groß, würde ich 29er fahren...


----------



## GlanDas (23. Februar 2008)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Wäre ich 2,30m groß, würde ich 29er fahren...



leider nur 197cm und was will ich mit 29" in 2 Jahren wenn der Trend gänzlich zuende ist?


----------



## hasenheide (23. Februar 2008)

Stimmt natürlich, wenn der Trend vorbei ist, kann man's nicht mehr fahren.
 

Ein 29er würde nach meinem Empfinden bei solch enormer Sitzhöhe stimmigere Proportionen haben.


----------



## GlanDas (23. Februar 2008)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich, wenn der Trend vorbei ist, kann man's nicht mehr fahren.
> 
> Ein 29er würde nach meinem Empfinden bei solch enormer Sitzhöhe stimmigere Proportionen haben.



Naja, was Ersatzteile à la Reifen o.ä. angeht wirds dann auf dauer schwierig.
Aber ich fühl mich wohl auf dem Esel und das ist für mich die Hauptsache.
Schön Spurstabil, schnell, steif und ich komm alles runter und rauf was meine Beine hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (23. Februar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Also wer mir jetzt noch mal was von "mechanisch ist Mist" erzählen will.... Ich hatte vorher die Deore mit 180ger Scheiben und die waren selbst im eingebremsten Zustand kein vergleich zu den BB7 (mit Nokons).



Also das kann ich mir schon sehr gut vorstellen. Mit normalen Zügen haben die schon nen knackigen Druckpunkt. Aber NOKONS sind da bestimmt der Über-Burner... Würde ich gerne mal fahren.... Aber ich will ja keine Scheibe... scheiß Grundsätze...


----------



## nullvektor (23. Februar 2008)

seit vielen jahren mein treuer begleiter,als kurierrad.eigentlich hatte ich es vor einem jahr ausrangiert.aber immer wenn ich in den keller gegangen bin hat es mich nahezu angefleht wieder gefahren zu werden.also habe ich mich vor 2 monaten  erweichen lassen,und es wieder aufgebaut.und ich bereue keinen meter,dieses teil fährt sich einfach optimal.






übersetzung:42/16


----------



## Bikefritzel (23. Februar 2008)

@Jerome:
es gibt vllt. schönere räder als deines...aber irgendwie find ichs trotzdem cool.

btw. ich weiß nicht was ihr habt seit langem ein cd dass mir gefällt.


----------



## Jerome (24. Februar 2008)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> @Jerome:
> es gibt vllt. schönere räder als deines...aber irgendwie find ichs trotzdem cool.
> 
> btw. ich weiß nicht was ihr habt seit langem ein cd dass mir gefällt.


@Bikefritzel
Danke, dass man mit dem Hobel keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen war schon klar, aber dem Rad sieht man echte gefahrene Kilometer an, ein Großteil der Räder sehen ja aus wie mit der Zahnbürste gepflegt und haben wahrscheinlich noch nie eine Nacht alleine vor der Kneipe gestanden, wenn sie überhaupt mal die Vitrine verlassen haben 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Bike nie zum Statussymbol werden, für wird es immer ein Fortbewegungsmittel für den Alltag bleiben. Vergolde mir ja auch nicht die Kloschlüssel


----------



## Bikefritzel (24. Februar 2008)

[spam an]guter vergleich 
wär die kloschüssel allerdings aus carbon hätt man machmal vllt nicht so schwer  [/spam aus]


----------



## niconj (24. Februar 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Also das kann ich mir schon sehr gut vorstellen. Mit normalen Zügen haben die schon nen knackigen Druckpunkt. Aber NOKONS sind da bestimmt der Über-Burner... Würde ich gerne mal fahren.... Aber ich will ja keine Scheibe... scheiß Grundsätze...



Dann musst du die eben mal ändern. Dr. House (Staffel 4 Ep.12) hat gestern gesagt, dass Menschen sich nie ändern und wurde eines Besseren belehrt. ** 

Schon allein wenn ich an den Winter oder einfach nur Regen und Dreck denke wo man die Bremsbeläge nach einer Ausfahrt wechseln kann, dann ist ne Scheibe schon ne feine Sache. (Ich habe schon mal bei einer Kurierschicht im Winter neue HS33 Beläge runtergefahren.)

Nico.

p.s.: Ich bin heute mal ein Bisschen CC gefahren. Die Bremsen und das Rad im Allgemeinen* ist einfach nur ein Traum. Ich konnte nicht aufhören zu grinsen. 

*war ja vor der Veränderung recht unbequem.


----------



## jörgl (24. Februar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind der Hammer. Also wer mir jetzt noch mal was von "mechanisch ist Mist" erzählen will.... .....kein vergleich zu den BB7 (mit Nokons).
> 
> Gruß,
> Nico.



  



RealNBK schrieb:


> Aber ich will ja keine Scheibe... scheiß Grundsätze...



Du solltest lernen, Deine eigenen Prinzipien hin und wieder mal zu beschei$$en......  Nokons oder vergleichbare Zugaußenhüllen sollten bei der BB7 eigentlich pflicht sein


----------



## niconj (24. Februar 2008)

Dat Rad habe ich schon mal gesehen aber war da nicht ein anderes Ritzel und ne andere Kurbel dran?

Bis auf die Kurbel gefällt es mir sehr sehr gut!

Nico.


----------



## jörgl (24. Februar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Dat Rad habe ich schon mal gesehen aber war da nicht ein anderes Ritzel und ne andere Kurbel dran?
> 
> Bis auf die Kurbel gefällt es mir sehr sehr gut!
> 
> Nico.



Es war 'ne zeitlang 'ne 900er XTR mit einem 21er Stahl-Singlestar sowie ein klassischer 32-Loch Disc-LRS montiert.... die Dura-Ace Kurbel ist zwar wuchtiger, technisch allerdings eine Klasse für sich und bei den Xentis scheiden sich eh die geschmacksorientierten Geister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (24. Februar 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Es war 'ne zeitlang 'ne 900er XTR mit einem 21er Stahl-Singlestar sowie ein klassischer 32-Loch Disc-LRS montiert.... die Dura-Ace Kurbel ist zwar wuchtiger, technisch allerdings eine Klasse für sich und bei den Xentis scheiden sich eh die geschmacksorientierten Geister



Naja... ich hätte mich da wohl für ne Campa Record entschieden. Ist vom Preis her nicht viel mehr als die Dura Ace und von der Quali sowieso. 

Die LR sind in meinen Augen sehr kuhl. 

Nico.

Edit: Wie spannst du eigentlich die Kette? Trickstuff? Magic Gear?


----------



## jörgl (24. Februar 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Edit: Wie spannst du eigentlich die Kette? Trickstuff? Magic Gear?



Knarzfreies EBB


----------



## Opa Kruse (25. Februar 2008)

@niconj

so (fast) ganz in schwarz siehts noch besser aus dein surly.
schönes rad!


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2008)

wenn's die xentis mit sonnenradmäßig 
geformten "speichen" geben würde, dann ja 

das surly mit den mechanischen gefällt mir auch sehr.
wie ist das mit den bb7 vom schleifen her?
kann man die beläge bissl mit mehr abstand 
zur scheibe fahren als bei den hydraulischen?


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Februar 2008)

So, Sattelstütze ist getauscht, ordentliche Pedalhaken sind dran, Vorbau getauscht, gekürzter Flatbar ... Kumpel hat mir mal paar schöne Bildchens gemacht =)


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2008)

schön schlicht.
wie wär's mit unnutzem kram abflexen,
also das ding vom schloss und die zuganschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etiam (25. Februar 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schön schlicht.
> wie wär's mit unnutzem kram abflexen,
> also das ding vom schloss und die zuganschläge?



GENAU ! ab nachhause nochmal neu machen   

nee schaut echt gut aus. auch schöne aufbereitung der fotos. gefällt mir. 
is das ein fixie ? weil so ganz ohne bremsen...?!


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Februar 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie wär's mit unnutzem kram abflexen,
> also das ding vom schloss und die zuganschläge?


ja ich weiß  
aber dann muss ich neu lacken, oder? 
mich stören die dinger wirklich sehr, nur wenn ich die abflexe weiß ich nicht, ob das böse eisenoxid dann party machen kann


----------



## etiam (25. Februar 2008)

gibts da nix von hammerite?  lackieren müsstest du sowieso, wenn du das abflext, ich empfehle dennoch die handfeile  aber danach eine grundierung drauf und nen farblich stimmigen lack.. sollte doch gehen. allerdings bei so nem bike. viel geld ist es eh nicht wert. da bringt die lackierung ne wertverdoppelung denke cih mal. kann mich aber auch irren und ich erkenne den materiellen wert des rades grade nicht richtig. is ja niemand vor fehlern gefeit.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2008)

ne idee wäre abflexen.
grundierung drauf 
+ locker nachpinseln in rot.

der lack sieht auf den bildern recht grob aus,
sollte dann kein prob sein, also optisch.


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Februar 2008)

vielleicht kann sich mete meinereiner mal annehmen 

@etiam: nö - sonderlich viel wert ist es nicht - am meisten geld steckt wohl im HR ... aber immer noch mehr knete als ein paar bikes von freunden 
in der stadt möcht ich halt nicht die ganze zeit paranoia haben, wenn ichs mal irgendwo anschließe


----------



## niconj (25. Februar 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das surly mit den mechanischen gefällt mir auch sehr.
> wie ist das mit den bb7 vom schleifen her?
> kann man die beläge bissl mit mehr abstand
> zur scheibe fahren als bei den hydraulischen?



Kann man, muss man aber nicht. Ich habe nur im Wiegetritt ab und zu mal ein Schleifen, aber das liegt an den Laufrädern und nicht an den Bremsen. Ich könnte sie aber noch weiter raus stellen, da ich aber den Druckpunkt sehr zeitig mag, lass ich das. Das geile ist ja, dass man beide Beläge einzeln verstellen kann.

Was ich auch als positiv empfinde ist, dass sie gegenüber der Deore wirklich so einzustellen gehen. (Also Schrauben Locker, Bremshebel ziehen, Schrauben fest, fertig!!!) Also vom Setup sind sie ein Traum. Von der Bremskraft ist sie auch ne 1Finger Bremse und das schon im noch nicht eingebremsten Zustand. Ich mit meinen 86kg bin auch nicht unbedingt leicht. Ich glaube ich habe mich verliebt!  

Nico.


----------



## Felixxx (25. Februar 2008)

So - endlich sub 12.000  was ja immer noch weit davon entfernt ist, leicht zu sein...
Ist halt mein Bikeparkbike - und wenn ich nicht in Winterberg bin, fahre ich so rum  





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## chri55 (25. Februar 2008)

sehr sehr schickes Rad  aber ist die Bremse vorn nicht ein bisschen klein für den Bikepark?
und auch so siehts mehr xc mäßig aus als Bikepark  aber echt geil


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Februar 2008)

wasn das fürn rahmen?

schönes foto, schönes radl


----------



## Felixxx (25. Februar 2008)

Danke, danke  

@ your enemy - fahre in Winterberg Sixcross, Slopestyle und Freecross. Großartig bremsen muss man da eigentlich nicht...
Im Bikepark fahre ich natürlich mit 'ner kurzen Sattelstütze und anderen Pedalen. Und ohne Tacho.

@ rOckZ - ist ein Poison Taxin Rahmenhöhe 45cm. Dank 613mm Oberrohr auch als Touren- und Trainings-Bike zu missbrauchen...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa Kruse (25. Februar 2008)

@r0ckz

schöne fotos sind das! echt schick geworden, dein günstigrad! der aufkleber aufer HR-felge is aber immer noch drauf....

und wie is das so ganz ohne bremsen inner stadt? am anfang wollte ich auch ganz ohne, mir wars zu heiß. ich benutze sie zwar kaum, aber sicherer fühle ich mich damit irgendwie schon.


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Februar 2008)

ja mit den aufklebern hadere ich auch noch mit mir. wenn die weg sind, wäre das einzige decal das von schwalbe und das wär irgendwie blöd ... wie reagieren reifen auf mit edding übermalen? irgendwie gefällt mir auch der modern-retro-look .. lol

bremsen geht schon ganz gut, die übersetzung ist da sehr freundlich und wenn man mit beiden beinen arbeitet zum bremsen und das hinterrad schön lupfen lässt, gehts schon. fahr auch immer mit genügendem abstand zu parkenden autos, damit ich nicht plötzlich ne tür in der fresse hab (leider schon zu oft passiert ...), oder n kleinkind mit seinem arm zwischen die speichen grabscht. immer genug abstand zu autos (wenn ich hinter ihnen fahre)

schaff sogar schon nen ganzen kreis rückwärts


----------



## masta2006 (25. Februar 2008)

Was ein dickes Unterrohr, schönes Bike und schlicht! Und Gott sei dank mal keine Aufkleber!


----------



## _stalker_ (25. Februar 2008)

@ Felixxx

Schönstes Rad hier seit Langem! 
Geile Farbgebung, prima Aufbau. Sieht absolut nach Fahrspass pur aus. 
Besser als dieses schwarz-goldene an-die-Wand-häng-Bike 

edit: Was für ein Lenker und Vorbau sind das? Truvativ, oder?


----------



## Felixxx (25. Februar 2008)

Danke - ja, ist beides Truvativ Hussefelt. Gab's im Angebot bei actionsports für jeweils 21,90  
Durch den breiten Lenker (680mm) und den kurzen Vorbau (60mm) ist es trotz des langen Radstandes extrem wendig. Fahre mittlerweile mehr damit als mit meinem Marathonbike - trotz des 3 kg Gewichtsunterschieds...





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Februar 2008)

Vom Konzept und der Grundoptik her sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber Poison+Freek+Hussefeld=bähhh


----------



## Felixxx (26. Februar 2008)

Klar - die Mehrheit der verbauten Teile kommen von sogenannten "Anti-Marken"  
Nur - den Spaß mit der Kiste im Bikepark nimmt mir keiner  

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## ZwiebelII (26. Februar 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> ...den Spaß mit der Kiste im Bikepark nimmt mir keiner




da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, der Rahmen könnte dir den Spaß evtl. verderben indem er irgendwann "Knack" macht


----------



## gmozi (26. Februar 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, der Rahmen könnte dir den Spaß evtl. verderben indem er irgendwann "Knack" macht



Das kann Dir bei nahezu jedem anderen Rahmen auch passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (26. Februar 2008)

Die ersten 30x war ich dort mit Starrgabel - da wird die Belastung sogar deutlich höher gewesen sein...





Dass der Rahmen bricht, "nur" weil er ein Poison ist - halte ich für ziemlichen bullshit.

Aber es soll ja Leute geben, die alles klein kriegen...
Ich jedenfalls gehöre nicht dazu


----------



## chri55 (26. Februar 2008)

der Selle ist tausend mal schöner als der Freek...lass den Selle dran


----------



## Felixxx (26. Februar 2008)

Im Bikepark fahr' ich diese Saison mit Truvativ Sattelstütze und Selle Italia SLR Sattel...

Werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto mit "Bikepark Set up" machen, Felixxx


----------



## niconj (27. Februar 2008)

Nur mal so ne kurze Frage. Würde denn die Pace Carbongabel zu meinem Oben geposteten Surly passen?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (27. Februar 2008)

Felixxx schönes Rad! Nur sone Frage welches Modell der Marzochi Bomber ist da verbaut? Comp Air? Ist die schönste neuere Gabel die ich kenne, von der Optik her finde ich sie weit aus schöner wie Rock Shox, Manitou etc.

Mfg


----------



## Felixxx (27. Februar 2008)

Danke - ist die MX Pro Race 2006 mit 85mm. Gibt es momentan in verschiedenen shops für 279 Euro. Wiegt gewogene 1758g - ist eigentlich für den reinen XC Einsatz. Da ich mittlerweile im Bikepark sehr sauber fahre, habe ich auch dort keine Probleme.

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (27. Februar 2008)

Daran sieht man sehr gut was der längere Einsatz einer Starrgabel mit der fahrtechnik anstellen kann.. top!
Hätte übrigens nicht geglaubt dass die MX Pro so leicht sein kann.. alle die ich hatte waren min. 200gr schwerer


----------



## Bikefritzel (27. Februar 2008)

hatte lange ne mxcomp in sonem ähnlichen bike. des ding war nicht kaputtzukriegen.


----------



## peterbe (29. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild aus der Sonne des Februars, nachdem mein Rotor mich den ganzen Winter durch die dunklen Schluchten der Stadt und die einsamen Schlammpfade der Hügel begleitet hat. Demnächst mal mehr aus meiner SSP-Sammlung. (der Oldsmobilfahrer freute sich kindisch, dass es tatsächlich Fotointeresse an seiner Schüssel gab...)


----------



## reule2 (1. März 2008)

Das Winterprojekt eines Freundes...endlich:
...FERTIG...





Yomeih: so als Fünftrad...warum nicht ?!​


----------



## _stalker_ (1. März 2008)

kannst ihm sagen hat er sehr sehr schön gemacht mit dem aufbau


----------



## Opa Kruse (2. März 2008)

mir gefällt es auch sehr gut!


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2008)

beim rotor sieht es so aus, 
als bräuchte die kette bissl spannung in ihrem leben.
wobei... auf die entfernung. 

das freiwild kommt gut. mit starrgabel eh.

und irgendwo gab's lange sattelstangen billiger


----------



## doctor worm (2. März 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Im Bikepark fahr' ich diese Saison mit Truvativ Sattelstütze und Selle Italia SLR Sattel...
> 
> Werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto mit "Bikepark Set up" machen, Felixxx



Was hast du denn für Bremsen an dem Rad?
Wenn es andere sind als die Avid BB5/7 würde mich mal interessieren wie die sich so machen.

Schönes Rad im übrigen


----------



## Tobogan (2. März 2008)

sieht für mich aus wie Shimano Deore Bremsen... hat ein Kumpel von mir dran die sind richtig bissig!


----------



## Felixxx (2. März 2008)

Sind Shimano Nexave, schon ein bisschen älter. Als Trekkingrad Bremse ziemlich zahnlos - mit Alligator Bremsbelägen top   Die größte Verbesserung haben die neuen 770er XT Bremshebel mit der dynamischen Bremskraftverstärkung gebracht.
Wollte jetzt mein Marathonbike mit den gleichen Bremsen ausstatten - leider nicht mehr erhältlich   BB7 sind aber schon bestellt - bin mal auf den Unterschied gespannt...

Angenehmen Sonntag noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

wie issn das ?


----------



## elsepe (5. März 2008)

hübsch is das bau ich auch bald so in der art auf nur mit andern ausfallenden, horizontal. was ist mit der originalgabel geschehen? und rahmengröße scheint bei dir auch s zu sein.


----------



## akerit (5. März 2008)

Update:
OpenPro gegen Deep V's getauscht, MKS Pedalhaken und Kettenspanner montiert, ITM Flatbar gegen Nitto B-123 CrMo getauscht.
Hab noch einen gekuerzten Rizer und einen gekuerzten B-123 (Bullhorn) zum tauschen.


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2008)

sehr gut.
die deep v sind eh geil.


----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

@elsepe: die orginalgabel is an nem grauen tag, auf ner grauen straße bei grauer laune gegen einen grauen pfeiler geknallt - warn grauenvolles erlebnis. es is im moment nicht aufgebaut und hängt im "kellerarchiv" ich hab mir auch neue ausfallenden gebastelt - mir tauschbarem schaltauge und discaufnahme...


----------



## Opa Kruse (5. März 2008)

@akerit

kein vergleich zur vorgängerversion. 
schickerer lenker (mit lecker lenkerband), schickere laufräder (vorderrad radial eingespeicht mit der nabe sieht toll aus, auch wenn ich in der regel nich so sehr auf hochprofilfelgen stehe), schickere reifen (mit kautschukkarkasse).

gesamtkonzept: irgendwie klassisch-modern.
sehr schön.


----------



## _stalker_ (5. März 2008)

sehr stimmiges gesamtkonzept bei dem fixie.
absolut schön anzuschauen - und ich bin sonst nicht der größte fan von klassisch anmutenden anbauteilen.


----------



## RealNBK (6. März 2008)

@ akerit: Was haste denn für nen kettenspanner benutzt? Sieht nach so nem BMX Teil aus was von hinten die achse zieht. Ein detailbild fänd ich toll!


----------



## akerit (6. März 2008)

@RealNBK   Das sind die Kettenspanner von MKS fuer 5 mm breite Ausfallenden, hab ich von http://www.singlespeed-onlineshop.de

Photo:





Danke, danke. Schoen das es euch gefaellt. Werde noch die Gabel tauschen. Verbaut wird noch eine Gewindegabel mit 30 mm bzw 35 mm Vorlauf, dann ist es endlich fertig. Die jetzt drinnen ist hat 40 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa Kruse (6. März 2008)

gute idee mit der gewindegabel! 
der etwas zu klobige vorbau, den ich rein optisch als einzigen kritikpunkt anführen würde, wird dann wohl einem schlanken schaftvorbau weichen.


----------



## elsepe (6. März 2008)

@bullet und die größe s oder m
meins hat s und ist mir ein mü zu klein falls das jemand liest und evtl tauschen möchte HIER.


----------



## Bullet (6. März 2008)

meins isn 52??? aber ich geb das nicht her. 

1. ich bin n 2meter hühne
2. würdest du deine ideale freundin wegen ein paar zentimeter tauschen ?
3. der rahmen hat schon ne menge unschöne stellen - ex-radkurrier


----------



## elsepe (6. März 2008)

zu 2. falls ich soviele freundinnen hab das sie im kellerarchiv hängen würde ich drüber nachdenken aber nicht als 2metermann da hast du recht. die ausfallenden hast du wo herstellen lassen? gibts die möglichkeit das nochmal zu machen für nicht allzuvielgeld.


----------



## Bullet (6. März 2008)

ich bastel sowas im keller - brauch aber n neuen fräskopf !


----------



## elsepe (6. März 2008)

würde mich wenns im rahmen bleibt am neuen fräskopf beteiligen. und bekomme dafür neue ausfaller? oder steckt da soviel zeit drin das es kaum machbar ist.

seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (6. März 2008)

is aufjedenfall n akt, da ich das mit ner standbohrmaschine mache - aber mit dem dremelkopf is das nicht das wahre ! das alu bekomm ich vom schrott- die vorlage vom orginal - cadex, dann wird gefräst,gebohrt und gefeilt. nu such ich noch n korrekten fräskopf, der lange hält und nicht zuteuer is.


----------



## RealNBK (6. März 2008)

akerit schrieb:


> @RealNBK   Das sind die Kettenspanner von MKS fuer 5 mm breite Ausfallenden, hab ich von http://www.singlespeed-onlineshop.de



Cool, die würden auch bei mir passen. Die BMX Dinger die ich kannte waren zu fett und meine Achsen dann zu kurz...
Dank!


----------



## sansibar (6. März 2008)

so, endlich fertig für den Moment, war nach 'nem Rennen von letztem Sonntag.


----------



## josch861131 (6. März 2008)

Sehr schön, ist das ein independent Rahmen?

und krasse Sitzposition bzw. Bremshebelstellung! (Wie lang sind deine Arme?)


----------



## cloudrider (8. März 2008)

Hallo !
habe mein Titan auch auf SS umgebaut.
Alle Halter wurden mit der Flex entfernt  

Bin noch immer auf der Suche noch der passenden Übersetzung.
Ich fahre fast jeden Tag durch den Kellerwald, und mag nicht so gerne Schieben.


----------



## niconj (8. März 2008)

Ignoriert mal den Typen hinterm Rad und schaut euch mein jetzt endlich fertiges Geschoss an. Übersetzung ist 36:15 und haut für unsere Gefilde genau hin. 

Die neue Sugino Kurbel ist zu beachten.  Langfristig natürlich ein besserer LR-Satz und die Pace RC31.


----------



## patpix (8. März 2008)

Hallo,

anbei mal meine Baustelle/Projekt für 2008.










Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## hasenheide (8. März 2008)

Ach, noch einen grünen von 2007 erstanden... hab ich auch, prächtige Farbe.
 

Ich bin aber auch schon gespannt auf die ersten aufgebauten in Orange.


----------



## pilato (9. März 2008)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch schon gespannt auf die ersten aufgebauten in Orange.



Aber Hallo!!! Ich glaub ich muss mal Geld verdienen um mir einen zu kaufen...


----------



## mahatma (9. März 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Ignoriert mal den Typen hinterm Rad und schaut euch mein jetzt endlich fertiges Geschoss an. Übersetzung ist 36:15 und haut für unsere Gefilde genau hin.
> 
> Die neue Sugino Kurbel ist zu beachten.  Langfristig natürlich ein besserer LR-Satz und die Pace RC31.



Schönes bike. Welche Kurbel hast du verbaut? Und könnte es sein, dass da noch ein wenig mehr Spannung auf die Kette muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (9. März 2008)

Kurbel ist die Sugino Mono. Bei Radplan-Delta für 50.

Kette war neu und hat sich während der Ausfahrt gelängt.


----------



## _stalker_ (9. März 2008)

conti gp 4000 war durch, also nen satz billige zaffiros gekauft:


----------



## Bikerpifke (9. März 2008)

@stalker
Ist das ein Univega-Rahmen???

MFG Bikerpifke


----------



## _stalker_ (9. März 2008)

Ja - siehe Seite 179.
Ein Fragezeichen hätte übrigens auch gereicht 

Univega Via Madison King

Gruß


----------



## bofh (9. März 2008)

Bikerpifke schrieb:


> @stalker
> Ist das ein Univega-Rahmen???


Ja, ist es.
Je öfter ich das Rad sehe, desto sexueller finde ich das Ding.

E.


----------



## _stalker_ (9. März 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Je öfter ich das Rad sehe, desto sexueller finde ich das Ding.



Geht mir auch so. Ungelogen ... Danke


----------



## Crypter (10. März 2008)

Mein neues Mountainbike. Natürlich starr.  Ein anderer Vorbau kommt noch dran, vielleicht irgendwann eine Thomson-Stütze und natürlich ein anderes Vorderrad (ebenfalls Phil Wood Kissoff und Mavic EX721, wie hinten, hatte kein Geld mehr übrig und das VR ausgeliehen bekommen  )


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Ja, ist es.
> Je öfter ich das Rad sehe, desto sexueller finde ich das Ding.
> 
> E.


wenn der rhamen wirklich schwarz gepulvert wird,
reihe ich mich ein.


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. März 2008)

Und nochmal meins in der 4. Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (10. März 2008)

Warum genau fährt man eigentlich mit Hakenpedalen auf einem Fixie? Nur weils Kultiger ist? Habt ihr keine Klickschuhe?


----------



## RealNBK (10. März 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Und nochmal meins in der 4. Variante



Die Diabolusstütze passt natürlich garnicht!!


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Warum genau fährt man eigentlich mit Hakenpedalen auf einem Fixie? Nur weils Kultiger ist? Habt ihr keine Klickschuhe?



weil die haken nicht mal eben "ausklicken"?


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. März 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Warum genau fährt man eigentlich mit Hakenpedalen auf einem Fixie? Nur weils Kultiger ist? Habt ihr keine Klickschuhe?



Ich glaub die Diskussion gabs schonmal.
Ich für meinen Teil fahr Hakenpedale da ich das Rad für Touren als auch als normales Transportmittel um von A nach B zu kommen nutze.
Da sind Steppschuhe nicht immer das Optimum.

Die Stütze ist nur Übergangsweise drauf, die Campy war 0,2mm zu dünn und ist immer abgesackt


----------



## nullvektor (10. März 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Warum genau fährt man eigentlich mit Hakenpedalen auf einem Fixie? Nur weils Kultiger ist? Habt ihr keine Klickschuhe?


ich möchte keine diskussion hervorufen,aber hakenpedale sind viel praktischer.ich bin die schon als jugendlicher im radsportverein gefahren,die bewegung ist so in fleisch und blut übergegangen.mit klicks kam ich nie wirklich klar.immer diese blöde umfallen an der ampel,weil man aus gewohnheit nach hinten wegziehen will,und vergisst seitlich auszuklicken  ich fühle mich auch viel sicherer wenn ich noch so nen lederiemen um die füsse habe.naja wie so oft geschmacksache.


----------



## m(A)ui (10. März 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Warum genau fährt man eigentlich mit Hakenpedalen auf einem Fixie? Nur weils Kultiger ist? Habt ihr keine Klickschuhe?


ich fahre Haken, weil mein Fixie mein Stadtrad ist (und mein einziges, das ich mit normalen Schuhen fahren kann). Bei meinen ganzen 'sportgeraeten' fahre ich Klickpedale!

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (10. März 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Und nochmal meins in der 4. Variante



Einer der seltenen Fälle in denen mir dieses riesen Gebhardt-Kettenblatt gefällt


----------



## r0ckZ (10. März 2008)

sorry für ungeputzt ... waren grade regnerische tage








kA, wie passiert ... und nu? vertrauen!?
zurückbiegen würde das ganze ja nur schlimmer machen


----------



## mete (10. März 2008)

Den Steg heraussägen und mit ein dickes Rohr/ Ast zwischen die Sitzstreben schlagen bzw. evtl. ein wenig Hebeln, bei Stahl kann man das schon EINmal machen.


----------



## r0ckZ (10. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Den Steg heraussägen und mit ein dickes Rohr/ Ast zwischen die Sitzstreben schlagen bzw. evtl. ein wenig Hebeln, bei Stahl kann man das schon EINmal machen.


und wohl noch ein grund zu dir zu fahren 
hätteste du nerv für den ganzen aufgelaufenen krempel?

nur dann steht wohl wirklich komplett neue lackierung an  
wie krieg ich den alten lack gut runter? auch zeit für sowas mete?
son basteltag? ich spons auch das bier 

hast du semesterferien?


----------



## mete (10. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> und wohl noch ein grund zu dir zu fahren
> hätteste du nerv für den ganzen aufgelaufenen krempel?
> 
> nur dann steht wohl wirklich komplett neue lackierung an
> ...



Hmmm...müssen wir mal gucken, ob der Rahmen nicht komplett verzogen ist, sprich die Ausfallenden noch auf gleicher Höhe bzw. das Rad noch gerade drin ist. Dann sollte das kein Problem sein, ich hab' allerdings erst nach dem 20.03. wieder etwas Zeit, bis dahin stehen Prüfungen an...


----------



## r0ckZ (10. März 2008)

jo 20.3 härt sich sehr gut an - da komm ich aus mcpom wieder.
viel glück bei deinen prüfungen!
ich meld mich dann nochmal irgendwie.
hab donnerstag auch erstmal fünfte prüfungskomponente am arsch


----------



## SingleLight (11. März 2008)

Hallo Crypter,
das Bike von dir gefällt mir sehr gut, kannst Du mir sagen was Du da für eine gabel verbaut hast?

Ach nun sehe ich es, das wird ja die Standard-Surly-Gabel sein.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## etiam (11. März 2008)

@r0ckZ
ich würde da nix mehr am rahmen machen... für mein dafürhalten ist der hin. kannst deinen arsch gerne da drauf wuchten, aber nicht weinen, wenns popöchen auf der straße sitzt 

ist wirklich grenzwertig die sache.

ps: nette hauslatschen haste da


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2008)

ärgerlich sowas schiefes.
entschuldige Dich lieber für die pantoffeln!


----------



## sansibar (11. März 2008)

na so weiterfahren natürlich  



r0ckZ schrieb:


> sorry für ungeputzt ... waren grade regnerische tage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (11. März 2008)

etiam schrieb:


> @r0ckZ
> ich würde da nix mehr am rahmen machen... für mein dafürhalten ist der hin. kannst deinen arsch gerne da drauf wuchten, aber nicht weinen, wenns popöchen auf der straße sitzt
> 
> ist wirklich grenzwertig die sache.
> ...



Das geht schon, das ist ja kein ultradünnwandiger Highendirgendwasstahlrohrsatz sondern höchstwahrscheinlich irgendein Wasserrohr...wenn der Rahmen nicht grundlegend verzogen ist, bekommt man das schnell wieder hin und eine Delle ist ja auch nicht wirklich drin, natürlich sollte man nicht ständig die Sattelstreben hin und herbiegen.


----------



## r0ckZ (11. März 2008)

bin heute erstmal weiter damit gefahren. hab noch gegrübelt, von was das hätte sein können - vielleicht ein schlagloch, was ich letztens mitgenommen hab. vielleicht auch die benutzung auf suff am we, aber da kann ich mich an nichts einschneidenes erinnern ^^

nach 23h benutzung heute nun auch den ersten platten gehabt. daumen hoch für den schwalbe blizzard sport - top p/l

@mete: na ja, ne kleine delle ist schon drin. deswegen kanns das schlagloch eigentlich auch nicht gewesen sein.
aber können uns das ja nächste woche irgendwann einfach mal anschauen und du entscheidest, ob sich erste hilfe lohnt oder nicht  

und btw: die pantoffeln sind porno  schon ganz viele ausprobiert - von opalatschen bis zu den ökodingern vom biomarkt. gemütlich, warm aber nicht schwitzwarm, harte sohle so dass fettiger dreck beim schrauben in der bude nicht hängenbleibt und dadurch verteilt wird.


----------



## >>Mirco<< (11. März 2008)

Hallo,

meins:





 
Comments!


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. März 2008)

>>Mirco<< schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meins:



hat die Gabel nicht was viel FW der Rahmen packt max. 100mm
schaut alles sehr gebastelt aus


----------



## niconj (11. März 2008)

Also ich kann Dirtbikes überhaupt nix abgewinnen. Wenn es keins ist, dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Ich find es dennoch eher nicht so dolle.


----------



## >>Mirco<< (12. März 2008)

Also im Forum wurde mir aber gesagt das der Rahmen von 100-130mm zugelassen ist??

Klar hat die Gabel zu viel Federweg..aber in moment habe ich kein Geld für ne´ neue Gabel.

Warum sieht das alles sehr gebastelt aus?

Danke
MfG Mirco


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2008)

das mit den 100-130mm sollte hinkommen...

btw: guck mal in deine messages


----------



## Förster (12. März 2008)

Da ja alles hier so komisch ist , fühlt sich mein Gerät hier bestimmt wohl. Besteht zwar nur aus schweren Billigteilen, aber es rollt hervorragend.


----------



## Bikefritzel (12. März 2008)

gibts des bild auch in größer oder ist das ein kinderrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Förster (12. März 2008)

Hehe, nee gibts auch in gross. Musst wohl oder übel auf die Verlinkung klicken, da hier wohl nur Minibilder gehen laut diesem Dateianhang.



http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=61633


----------



## mete (12. März 2008)

Förster schrieb:


> Hehe, nee gibts auch in gross. Musst wohl oder übel auf die Verlinkung klicken, da hier wohl nur Minibilder gehen laut diesem Dateianhang.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/data/500/thumbs/Bild00011.jpg



Du kannst auch direkt verlinken, so:




Meins:






nicht meins:


----------



## Förster (12. März 2008)

Thx mete.Aber genau dieses Bild isses ja nich, eher dieser Umbau. Habe mich da auch um einen halbwegs vernünftigen Hintergrund bemüht.



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/2/8/8/9/_/large/Bild000.jpg


----------



## mete (12. März 2008)

Huch..ich hab's mal korrigiert .


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2008)

der umgedrehte vorbau beim rad vom förster sieht sehr seltsam aus.


----------



## Opa Kruse (12. März 2008)

@mete
huch! was isn da aus deinem retrodirektding geworden? 
die hone kurbel passt optisch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (12. März 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @mete
> huch! was isn da aus deinem retrodirektding geworden?
> die hone kurbel passt optisch sehr gut.



Das habe ich aus verschiedenen Gründen eingestampft:

1.) die Gabel sollte von Anfang an ran, wenn ich sie mal fertig habe, ich hab' aber nicht bedacht, dass sie nur für Disc ist  (die Naben sind es leider nicht)

2.) Ich hab' kein anderes Singlespeed mehr

3.) Den Rückwärtsgang habe ich in der Praxis nie genutzt, ist also überflüssiges Gewicht


----------



## Opa Kruse (13. März 2008)

war trotzdem n tolles projekt.


----------



## r0ckZ (13. März 2008)

anlässlich meines mehr oder minder kaputten rahmens und dass die stoffschicht am hinterreifen durchguckt, bin ich jetzt am überlegen, ob ich mein singlespeedmtb fixe.

will jetzt wegen der frage keinen xtra thread aufmachen ...

hab irgendwo gelesen, dass fix und kettenspanner nicht funktioniert. verlagert sich die kettenspannung wirklich so krass?
wie ist es, wenn die kettenlänge ohne kettenspanner schon einigermaßen ermöglicht, dass die kette nicht abspringt?
dank halflinks zB dürfte dies doch zu bewerkstelligen sein oder gibt es andere gründe (außer den ästhetischen?...)


----------



## mete (13. März 2008)

Fixed mit Kettenspanner funktioniert nicht (richtig), wenn Du konterst, wird ja das untere Kettentrum voll auf Zug belastet und das obere hinge durch, außerdem hättest Du immer "Leerweg" beim Kontern bzw. nach dem Kontern anfahren, weil unten bzw. oben erst die Kette wieder gespannt werden müsste. Was hast Du denn eigentlich für eine Übersetzung? Wenn die gerade ist (also 2:1, 3:1 etc.) ist es kein Wunder, dass Dein Reifen schon durch ist, dann hast Du nämlich nur zwei Skidpads, sofern Deine Beine beim Kontern immer in derselben Position sind. Halflink muss nicht immer funktionieren, es kann... und da sich die Kette im Neuzustand ordentlich längt, wird es auch nicht lange funktionieren, bei einer hochwertigen gebrauchten Kette, die sich nicht mehr großartig längt sind allerdings schon ein paar tsd. km drin, wenn sie passt.


----------



## r0ckZ (13. März 2008)

ja diese verlagerung meinte ich. jedoch mit nen ansatzweiße guten magic gear und kettenspanner dürfte das doch gehen oder? na ja .. otimum isses wohl eher nicht ... den leerweg hab ich nicht bedacht - nur wären da dann bremsen dran ... aber fürn trackstand und rückwärtsfahren wohl eherr suboptimal

fahr atm mit 42/16 rum, also sollte die stelle beim skidden immer eine andere sein


----------



## mete (13. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ja diese verlagerung meinte ich. jedoch mit nen ansatzweiße guten magic gear und kettenspanner dürfte das doch gehen oder? na ja .. otimum isses wohl eher nicht ... den leerweg hab ich nicht bedacht - nur wären da dann bremsen dran ... aber fürn trackstand und rückwärtsfahren wohl eherr suboptimal
> 
> fahr atm mit 42/16 rum, also sollte die stelle beim skidden immer eine andere sein



Naja, das Kontern wäre dann eben nicht flüssig, sondern immer abgehackt: Leerweg-peng-Leerweg-peng, das ist weder gut für's Material (Gewinde, Lockring, Kette), noch für die Knochen, abgesehen davon, kann man Deine Nabe überhaupt auf 135mm Aufspacern?


----------



## r0ckZ (13. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Naja, das Kontern wäre dann eben nicht flüssig, sondern immer abgehackt: Leerweg-peng-Leerweg-peng, das ist weder gut für's Material (Gewinde, Lockring, Kette), noch für die Knochen, abgesehen davon, kann man Deine Nabe überhaupt auf 135mm Aufspacern?


na ja ... glaube gelesen zu haben, dass es mit ner primato pista möglich sein sollte.
außerdem hab ich noch ne vr-disc-xt-nabe 
na ja, erstma gucken, ob sich der rahmen retten lässt ...

und btw - lackierung - würde es reichen ne normale molotowdose zu nehmen und 2 mal klarlack drüber zu klatschen? wenn nicht, was fürn lack wäre geeignet?


----------



## _stalker_ (13. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> glaube gelesen zu haben, dass es mit ner primato pista mÃ¶glich sein sollte.



ist es. die nabe gibt es Ã¼brigens gÃ¼nstig (37.90â¬) bei bike-components.
zum lackieren eignet sich autolack aus der dose recht gut.
das ist zum beispiel auch aus der dose lackiert:






pulvern ging leider nicht wegen des carboninlays im steuerrohr.


----------



## mete (13. März 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> na ja ... glaube gelesen zu haben, dass es mit ner primato pista möglich sein sollte.
> außerdem hab ich noch ne vr-disc-xt-nabe
> na ja, erstma gucken, ob sich der rahmen retten lässt ...
> 
> und btw - lackierung - würde es reichen ne normale molotowdose zu nehmen und 2 mal klarlack drüber zu klatschen? wenn nicht, was fürn lack wäre geeignet?



Wird schon gehen, wenn es nicht super toll werden muss. 2K- Klarlack ist schlagfester, kostet aber auch 15,- die Dose und für Rahmen und Gabel braucht man fast zwei.


----------



## singlestoph (14. März 2008)

ich denke das karboninlay würde einfach rausfallen im ofen

insofern kein problem, könnte man am schluss einfach wieder mit tepichklebeband einkleben



oder hat das wirklich irgendeina art von funktion das teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (14. März 2008)

Das Teil gehört ja mit zur "Delta Box" aka sonderbar geformter Steuerrohrbereich - den du so vortrefflich hässlich findest.

Univega sagt:

_Fahren wie auf Schienen.
Durch die revolutionäre Delta
Box Technologie sind
Leichtbau und Stabiltät keine
Gegensätze mehr. Eine in
das Steuerrohr integrierte
Torrosionsbox stabilisiert
und beruhigt das Fahrwerk,
besonders unter Extrembedingungen._

Denke also schon, dass das Carbongedöns eine Funktion hat.
Aber ohne wäre auch cool für Leute, die ne Gabel mit Carbonschaft haben und das jedem zeigen müssen


----------



## Opa Kruse (14. März 2008)

@stalker

jetzt kann ich es ja sagen: die farbige originalversion fand ich total häßlich, erst recht die mit den blauen reifen auf den grünen felgen.

so ganz in schwarz - giftgrün siehts richtig böse aus. TOLL!


----------



## Bikefritzel (14. März 2008)

@opa kruse
seh ich zu 100% genauso


----------



## nullvektor (14. März 2008)

stalkers ex in neuem gewand.38/18


----------



## Crypter (14. März 2008)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Hallo Crypter,
> das Bike von dir gefällt mir sehr gut, kannst Du mir sagen was Du da für eine gabel verbaut hast?
> 
> Ach nun sehe ich es, das wird ja die Standard-Surly-Gabel sein.
> ...



Jo, ist die Originalgabel.


----------



## _stalker_ (15. März 2008)

nullvektor schrieb:


> stalkers ex:D in neuem gewand.38/18[/QUOTE]
> 
> :daumen:
> an die übersetzung hatte sich der rahmen eh schon gewöhnt:D


----------



## r0ckZ (15. März 2008)

hab jetzt nochmal über das fixe mtb nachgedacht ...
mit horizontalen ausfallenden.

wenn ich nen spanner fixiere, also feder weg und ordentlich festknallen, dass sich da nix bewegt, müsste das ganze doch funktionieren, oder!?
oder wären die kräfte beim bremsen auf den spanner dann zu hardkore, dass er mir einfach wegbricht?
welcher spanner wäre geeignet und ordentlich stabil?


----------



## böser_wolf (15. März 2008)

so mal ne frage   
is mtbfixi  überhaupt fahrbar so im wald singletrail usw.
kann ich mir grad net vorstellen


----------



## r0ckZ (15. März 2008)

ja isses. proper is ein fixes mtb n weilchen gefahren und brakeless.

nur wenns umgebaut wird, solls nich fürs grobe hinhalten, sondern eher touren ... forstautobahnen, sand etc ... für die groben sachen muss das gefederte (wenn rahmen mal kommen würde ...) hinhalten. 
da dürfte n fixes mtb ganz gut funktionieren in berlin/brandbenbrug
 ... nich so verblockt die landschaften hier 

aber hauptgebrauch wäre dann, dünne schnellen pellen wieder an den 26" rahmen zu klatschen, die übersetzung an die stadt anzupassen und es wieder als stadtrad zu benutzen. 
bremsen würde ich dann beide dran lassen, aber trotzdem fixi-betrieb, da es wirklich mehr spaß macht und man mehr rumspielen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (15. März 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so mal ne frage
> is mtbfixi  überhaupt fahrbar so im wald singletrail usw.
> kann ich mir grad net vorstellen



Ja, ist aber totaler Schwachsinn, da man ungefähr halb so schnell ist, wie mit Freilauf und Bremsen  . Man quält sich doch nicht nen Hügel rauf, um dann im Sonntagslieferichroheeieraustempo wieder herunterzufahren.


----------



## RealNBK (15. März 2008)

wirklich ins gelände würde ich nicht fixied wollen. Man hat andauernd Pedalaufsetzer und der Fahrspaß leidet an jeder kurve an der man darauf achten muss nicht aufzusetzen, da passt man die fahrweise sicherlich zu lasten der dynamik an. Bin mal fixed Cross gefahren... Gott sei dank kann ich auf dem Bike das Laufrad drehen und da ist er dann wieder, der Freilauf!


----------



## r0ckZ (15. März 2008)

es geht ja jetzt auch nicht primär ums gelände.
der rr rahmen ist vielleicht unrettbar und mir gehts jetzt um die überlegung - was machen, wenn futsch.
kanns mir finanziell grad nich leisten, nen neuen zu kaufen und deswegen die überlegung, das ssp-mtb wieder als stadtrad umzubauen. den fixedbetrieb will ich aber nicht missen, da dieser so spaß macht ^^

deswegen die überlegung wie man um das problem rumkommt, dass man ein vertikales ausfallende hat.

halt nich sinn und zweck disskutieren (mein gott, wir sind fahrradfahrer ... da darf man mit sowas doch eh nich anfangen ^^)
sondern bitte nur das wie ...


----------



## mete (15. März 2008)

So wie ich das sehe, haben Deine Ausfallenden genug "Fleisch", um sie nach schräg vorn aufzufeilen, sofern Du das machen möchtest, normalerweise müssen das nur 5-10mm sein, dann bekommt man mit einem Halflink jede Übersetzung gespannt. Eine andere Möglichkeit (bis auf das sauteure Excenterlager von Trickstuff) sehe ich in Verbindung mit der Miche- Nabe nicht.


----------



## Heiko_München (15. März 2008)

...mein erster Singlespeeder:






Ausgangsbasis: GT Tequesta (Baujahr 1993?), 
- neue Pulverung von www.bikecolours.de in stahlblau (Zuganschläge habe ich belassen; wer weiß was ich irgendwann mal vor habe!)
- diverse Altteile (Laufradsatz aus 1994 mit Shimano XT-Naben und Mavic 117er-Felgen), XT-Cantis und Steuersatz
- Sugino-Kurbel und Wippermann Weißstern-Kette vom www.singlespeedshop.de
- Übersetzung 34:14 für gemütliche Biergartentouren ....
- leider keine horizontalen Ausfallenden, aber bisher geht es noch ohne Kettenspanner
- noch mit Übergangsteilen wie die Ritcheysattelstütze inkl. Flite und der Race Face Lenker (hier suche ich noch etwas LANGES in SILBER)

...noch mehr Bilder gibt es in meiner Galerie






Und nun bin ich bloßgestellt und nehme Lob und Kritik gerne an! 

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## nullvektor (15. März 2008)

^^

schlicht und schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huba (15. März 2008)

Hei Heiko,

ich bin nunmal kein Freund dieser Bauxitklotzpedale und irgendwann wirst Du einen Spanner brauchen. Aber ansonsten gefällt's mir,

N8,
Huba


----------



## Matze L.E. (16. März 2008)

hui schickes gt. der lackierte vorbau von den bikes ist immer wieder schön anzuschauen
:


----------



## Heiko_München (16. März 2008)

Huba schrieb:


> Hei Heiko,
> 
> ich bin nunmal kein Freund dieser Bauxitklotzpedale und irgendwann wirst Du einen Spanner brauchen. Aber ansonsten gefällt's mir,
> 
> ...



Jaja   

die Pedale sind bislang auch nur übergangsweise dran, aber meine "alten" sind so glatt und Pedalhaken hab ich irgendwann _weggeschmissen_  

Kettenspanner (DMR, leider mit roter Rolle) liegt hier schon rum. Ich war ja selbst erstaunt, dass es erstmal so geht. Mal sehen wie schnell die Kette bei der Babyübersetzung (schon fast Untersetzung) länger wird.
 

Leider war ja der geniale Orginallack nicht mehr zu retten. Hab mich dann halt für die Radikalkur entschieden und mit dem Stahlblau in Verbindung mit den silbernen Parts glaub ich in die richtige Kiste gegriffen.    
...musste ja nen Kontrast her zu dem kawasakigrünen _Bauxitbomber_ à la Herkelmann Cannibal, der seit 2 Jahren als Stadtflitzer dient... (Bilder folgen)

Schönen (leider verregneten) Sonntag Euch allen
Heiko


----------



## Opa Kruse (16. März 2008)

tolle farbe, stimmige gesamtoptik. 
wie huba schon sagt, die pedale sind auch nicht mein fall und leider wird wohl nach ner zeit n kettenspanner kommen müssen. musste mal sehn ob du was ganz schlichtes ala rennen rollenlager oder so rantüddelst.
viel spass mit deinem rad!


----------



## Heiko_München (16. März 2008)

Danke Opa Kruse,

Dein Großstadtflegel hat mich durchaus inspiriert.  

Wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, suche ich auch noch nen passenden, wenn möglich gerade, Lenker in silber.....  LANG und glänzend.... nicht so matt wie dieser ultramoderne Ratze Fatze im moment....

Grüße
H.


----------



## Opa Kruse (16. März 2008)

evtl. kannst du probieren den matten lenker mit chrompolierpaste glänzend zu bekommen. 
solltest du aber erstma am lenkerende probieren ob es geht. ich hab das mal bei nem alusportlenker von meiner freundin gemacht, ging recht gut.

die aufkleber an den felgen würde ich auch noch abgniddeln. und wenn du schon dabei bist den ritchey-schriftzug von der sattelstütze mit nem stück scharfkantigem kunststoff (z.b. plexiglas) abkratzen und nochma überpolieren, würde ich dann beim lenker auch ma probieren, wenns mit dem polieren klappt.

viel spass beim basteln


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. März 2008)

@Heiko  
@all in echt sieht das ding noch schärfer aus  

VG


----------



## m(A)ui (16. März 2008)

gestern fertig geworden:


----------



## Opa Kruse (16. März 2008)

schön agressive farbkombination. sollte dann aber auch so bewegt werden 
is der sattel selbst bezogen?


----------



## GerhardO (16. März 2008)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> ...mein erster Singlespeeder:



Hallo Heiko!

Ich durfts ja schon letzten Dienstag "in Natura" bewundern! 

Echt schön geworden. Die Pedale lass mal dran - vielleicht fahr' ma ja mal ne SSP-ETT - Tour!  

Grüezi,
Järcht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (16. März 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> ...Die Pedale lass mal dran - vielleicht fahr' ma ja mal ne SSP-ETT - Tour!
> Grüezi,
> Järcht




...ne ETT? Aber nur wenn Schlappmacher auch mitkommt und nicht schlapp macht!  

Der Rahmen ist an sich ja relativ groß (irgendwas knapp unter 20 Zoll) und das Oberrohr schön klassisch lang. Mit den moderaten Winkeln fährt es sich aber ganz gut!

@Opa: Sattelstütze kommt wieder weg, da nur vom Rocky ausgeliehen (seltsamerweise hat die gepasst)  
...und den Schriftzug von den Felgen? Hmmm....  ist doch orischinaal 1994!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. März 2008)

Das erste meiner Tochter, sollte doch auch als SSPler durchgehen


----------



## m(A)ui (17. März 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> schön agressive farbkombination. sollte dann aber auch so bewegt werden


wird es hoffentlich vom potentiellen Kaeufer!


Opa Kruse schrieb:


> is der sattel selbst bezogen?


ja, und fuer mein erstlingswerk ziemlich gut gelungen, finde ich.

gruss,
maui


----------



## RealNBK (17. März 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Das erste meiner Tochter, sollte doch auch als SSPler durchgehen



Ganz eindeutig Dual Speed!


----------



## elsepe (17. März 2008)

aber trispokes!!"!


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. März 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> aber trispokes!!"!



Ist halt schon ne kleine Hipstermaus


----------



## nullvektor (17. März 2008)

39/16
kann mich einfach nicht davon trennen.hier mal nen uptade


----------



## trapperjohn (17. März 2008)

Ersatz fürs Enik ..


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2008)

gefällt 

was für schlappen 
bekommst Du ins paddy waggon 
noch rein?
ist ja nicht so viel platz mit der bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (17. März 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Ist halt schon ne kleine Hipstermaus



hab ich schon daran erkannt das sie brakeless fährt


----------



## trapperjohn (17. März 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was für schlappen
> bekommst Du ins paddy waggon
> noch rein?
> ist ja nicht so viel platz mit der bremse.



Die Bremsen sind nicht das Problem, da langschenklig. Die Gabel dagegen lässt max. 32er durch (siehe Bild: 32er Ritchey Speedmax Cross Pro und damit wirds vorn schon etwas eng).


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2008)

danke trapperjohn.


----------



## niconj (17. März 2008)

Hier mal mein Fixie. Wer genau hinschaut kann erkennen, dass der Rahmen vom ehemaligem SSP ist. Habe ihn diesen Sa. abgeschliffen (mit Schleifpapier und Drahtbürste  ) und dann am So lackiert. Wie lange und ob überhaupt der Lack hält wird sich heraus stellen. Ich finde, dass das Lackieren gut gelungen ist für nen Amateur und dann auch noch zum 1. Mal. 

Lenkerband hab ich noch dran gemacht. Zugführungen bleiben vorerst dran. 

Der Sattel, den ich zuerst verkaufen wollte wegen zu alt und hässlich gefällt mir mittlerweile sehr gut und er passt auch noch super zum Gesamtbild wie ich meine. Hätte ich gewusst, wie bequem der doch ist, hätte ich nieeeeee im Leben dran gedacht, den zu verkaufen. Ist ein Selle Royal welcher sehr gut erhalten ist. Name weiß ich nicht. 

Ok ok... nicht ganz ein Fixie momentan noch mit Freilauf aber Miche X-Press Nabensatz und Speichen sind schon bestellt und DANN wird es so ausschauen.


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. März 2008)

lecker


----------



## chri55 (17. März 2008)

auf jeden Fall Sattel behalten! der passt richtig gut. sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2008)

gelungen


----------



## niconj (18. März 2008)

Ums nochmal komplett zu zeigen. Bremse habe ich links dran; sieht auf dem Foto ein Bisschen komisch aus. Damit alles halbwegs sauber bleibt habe ich noch schnell meine Schutzbleche montiert, die abkommen, wenn das Wetter es zulässt. Alles in Allem habe ich mich verliebt in dieses Rad. Kaum zu glauben, dass es mich so ca. 200,- gekostet hat. Wenn ich irgendwann mal noch ne schönere Stütze finde (24,x) dann kommt diese ab und ein neuer Vorbau kommt auch bald. Dieser gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## SingleLight (19. März 2008)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> ...mein erster Singlespeeder:





1A+

Gefällt mir, ich als GT Retro Liebhaber


----------



## niconj (19. März 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Ums nochmal komplett zu zeigen. Bremse habe ich links dran; sieht auf dem Foto ein Bisschen komisch aus. Damit alles halbwegs sauber bleibt habe ich noch schnell meine Schutzbleche montiert, die abkommen, wenn das Wetter es zulässt. Alles in Allem habe ich mich verliebt in dieses Rad. Kaum zu glauben, dass es mich so ca. 200,- gekostet hat. Wenn ich irgendwann mal noch ne schönere Stütze finde (24,x) dann kommt diese ab und ein neuer Vorbau kommt auch bald. Dieser gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## frank_b (19. März 2008)

sieht wirklich schnieke aus


----------



## RealNBK (19. März 2008)

Super... ich würde aber die kette noch etwas kürzen


----------



## niconj (19. März 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Super... ich würde aber die kette noch etwas kürzen



Danke!

Jain. Die Kette ist schon alt und hat sich dementsprechend gelängt. Ich kann die auch keine 2 Glieder kürzer machen bei der Übersetzung. Da bekomm ich das Rad nicht rein und mit halben Kettenglied brauch mir keiner kommen.


----------



## nullvektor (19. März 2008)

so heute hatte ich mal frei und habe mal mein kuwahara aufgebaut.
44/16


----------



## niconj (19. März 2008)

Wie bremst du denn mit den Hebeln so weit nach unten? Ich würde mir da die Hände brechen.


----------



## jörgl (19. März 2008)

nullvektor schrieb:


> so heute hatte ich mal frei und habe mal mein kuwahara aufgebaut.
> 44/16



 Kuwahara ist immer gut  Zumindest bis 1993, danach kam ja nichts Berauschendes mehr  

Wann bauten die denn Rennradrahmen? Habe keine in den Katalogen ab1990 gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullvektor (19. März 2008)

hi
ist ein triathlon rad gewesen,was die für villiger gemacht haben.das gute ist man kann breitere reifen fahren,werde wenn das wetter besser ist mal breitere aufziehen und schauhen wie es sich im gelände macht.
zum thema bremsen,ich habe extra einen kurzen vorbau genommen,weil es mir vom handling besser passt,dadurch greife ich von oben auf die bremsen(deswegen der bremswinkel).gefällt mir ganz gut.ich kann mit dieser ultra gestreckten position wie ich sie früher gefahren bin nix mehr anfangen.deswegen habe ich die meissten renner von mir auf flatbar umgebaut..


----------



## _stalker_ (19. März 2008)

ich finds gelungen. 
als verbesserungsvorschläge fallen mir spontan nur abflexen/befeilen/lackieren der anlötteile und weisse zughüllen ein. vielleicht noch blaue oder weisse griffe, wenn du es übertreiben willst


----------



## nullvektor (19. März 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> ..... abflexen/befeilen/lackieren der anlötteile und weisse zughüllen ein.



und ich habe noch überlegt weisse oder schwarze hüllen


----------



## _stalker_ (20. März 2008)

mach mal n foto mit weissen - wahrscheinlich geb ich dir dann den tip schwarze zu montieren


----------



## chri55 (20. März 2008)

würds so lassen...  sehr schick.


----------



## niconj (21. März 2008)




----------



## olli (21. März 2008)

Nachdem ich das Paddywagon verscherbelt habe, um wieder was neues basteln zu können, habe ich momentan das Panasonic hier:


----------



## Nforcer (21. März 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Paddywagon verscherbelt habe, um wieder was neues basteln zu können, habe ich momentan das Panasonic hier:
> 
> http://www.tolli.de/bikes/panasingle.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## _stalker_ (21. März 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> surly + fixie



ein singlespeed mtb und ein fixie mit vorderradbremse ergeben erfahrungsgemäß einen sehr sehr guten fuhrpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crypter (21. März 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> ein singlespeed mtb und ein fixie mit vorderradbremse ergeben erfahrungsgemäß einen sehr sehr guten fuhrpark



Ein gefixtes MTB mit zwei Bremsen und ein Straßenfixie ohne Bremsen ergeben einen noch besseren Fuhrpark.  
Aber mal im Ernst: Mir gefällt vor allem das Surly sehr gut, niconj.


----------



## elsepe (21. März 2008)

@olli 

für den fall das du das panasonicrad aufgibst weil dir eventuell ne neue idee gekommen ist...... ich würde es in dem fall gern übernehmen.


seb


----------



## olli (21. März 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> @olli
> 
> für den fall das du das panasonicrad aufgibst weil dir eventuell ne neue idee gekommen ist...... ich würde es in dem fall gern übernehmen.
> 
> ...


Früher oder später passiert das mit 100%iger Sicherheit.


----------



## niconj (21. März 2008)

Crypter schrieb:


> Ein gefixtes MTB mit zwei Bremsen und ein Straßenfixie ohne Bremsen ergeben einen noch besseren Fuhrpark.
> Aber mal im Ernst: Mir gefällt vor allem das Surly sehr gut, niconj.




Danke! Also erstmal fahr ich noch mit Bremse vorn. Ist auch bequemer.

Ich habe mal bei Mtbr.com geschaut. Dort gibt es welche, die tatsächlich mit MTB Fixed Rennen fahren, und nicht solche leichten wie ich gesehen habe. Krass ist das!

p.s.: Ich habe wohl für jeden Geschmack etwas.  Jemand anders fand das Fixie besser als das Surly. Ich selbst kann mich nicht entscheiden. Wenn es ums Geld ginge, dann wäre das Surly klar im Vorteil. Fahrtechnisch macht das Weiße hier wieder mehr Spaß. Mehr Straßen, weniger Gelände. Im Gelände dann wieder (natürlich) das Surly vorn. AAAAHHHHRRRRGGGG... ich kann mich nicht entscheiden! Ich brauch noch eins.


----------



## niconj (21. März 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Früher oder später passiert das mit 100%iger Sicherheit.


 Iss immer so.


----------



## trapperjohn (21. März 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was für schlappen
> bekommst Du ins paddy waggon
> noch rein?
> ist ja nicht so viel platz mit der bremse.



Hier noch mal zwei Bilder, die das ganz gut zeigen:

hinten:




vorn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innohep (22. März 2008)

heute fertig geworden..aber irgendwie noch nicht zufriedenstellend-->für ein paar Ideen bin Ich offen


----------



## Schwinn (22. März 2008)

Geile Rennfeile ,wieviel wiegt es?


----------



## _stalker_ (22. März 2008)

_Bike: Cicli Corsa 6884g
_
Ideen: Ventilkappen ab, Kette kürzen oder gleich magic gear, Speedneedle, F99, KCNC Stütze, KCNC Bremsen

Und optisch würd ich halt das gold durch ne andere Farbe ersetzen - hatte selber ein leichtes schwarz/goldenes Singlespeed MTB und habe mich einfach daran sattgesehen. Ausserdem Gabellogos entfernen mit Schleifpapier und Klarlack.


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2008)

das cicli corsa sieht schnell aus.
optisch wäre ein ganz schwarzer vorbau schöner
und ne mattschwarze gabel...


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2008)

@trapperjohn: 
danke, hinten scheint ja noch was zu gehen.
irgendwie war die überlegung 
dem paddywagon meines bruders 
ne crossergabel zu spendieren, 
etwas breitere reifen für den alltag, 
landleben und so...
aber 32er schlappen sind doch schon ganz ok.
außerdem kann er sonst gleich 
sein altes marin im straßenaufbau behalten...


----------



## mete (22. März 2008)

innohep schrieb:


> heute fertig geworden..aber irgendwie noch nicht zufriedenstellend-->für ein paar Ideen bin Ich offen



Schönes Rad, alle Logos (Gabel, Reifen, Vorbau, Rahmen...) runter, Kette kürzen und es wäre super. Der Sattel ist meiner Meinung nach nichts für's MTB, ein SLR wiegt 10g mehr und ist 100x bequemer (selbe Form, aber mit Polster).


----------



## Rüpel (22. März 2008)

Ich könnte schören, es ist ein mete-Rad. Aufbau und vor allem der Hintergrund sind sehr "mete".


----------



## Splatter666 (22. März 2008)

DAS hab ich mir verkniffen  
Real Mete-Style...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## innohep (22. März 2008)

naja da werd ich ma loslegen-die Teile sind halt noch vom letzten Rad ..sind halt erstmal nur "dran" ...Kette wird noch gekürzt, muß noch ne gescheite Übersetzung finden -->bin jetzt bei 13:38 angelangt das reicht erstmal der Vorbau is jetzt clean...und beim Sattel muß ich sagen das ist der erste wo mir nicht gleich nach 30 km der Arsch einschläft wie beim SLR  klingt komisch iss aber so.... so geh jetzt wieder bauen  

Ach und Danke für die Tipps


----------



## trapperjohn (22. März 2008)

38/13? Reines Straßenrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (22. März 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad  

Die zu lange Kette wurde ja schon erwähnt und ist ja fast nur ein Handgriff
aber die Gabel geht dazu gar nicht!

Glänzend lackiert zu matt eloxiertem Rahmen ist optisch ein No-Go und der
Gabelkopf ist zu groß am Übergang zum Steuersatz/Steuerrohr...

Gabel für Integrated in ein konventionelles System gebaut?

Mit einer Pace Carbon wärs wesentlich edler aber dann ist es wirklich "mete"


----------



## elsepe (22. März 2008)

Rüpel schrieb:


> Ich könnte schören, es ist ein mete-Rad. Aufbau und vor allem der Hintergrund sind sehr "mete".



war auch irritiert da nen andern namen zu lesen. aber die gabel ist nicht eckig = sehr un-mete.


----------



## innohep (22. März 2008)

> Gabel für Integrated in ein konventionelles System gebaut?


das bietet cicli corsa auch als Set an aber mit nem roten Bobo naja...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cicli-Corsa-Ranj...hZ018QQcategoryZ81680QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
die Farbe ist Antrazitmetallic also nicht ganz so matt ich finde es passt eigendlich zur Gabel...


----------



## singlestoph (22. März 2008)

Gabel Update


----------



## nisita (23. März 2008)

da es ja jetzt doch nochmal geschneit hat, hab ich mal schnell spike-reifen drauf gemacht, schutzbleche raus etc... auf dem rückweg war er leider erstmal wieder weg.





und hier noch der "ostsee express"..




lg
nisita


----------



## the punkrock (23. März 2008)

surly 1x1, salsa vorbau & gabel, thomson elite seatpost, brooks swift sattel, on one mary bar,t.b.c.


----------



## bofh (23. März 2008)

the punkrock schrieb:


> Anhängsel


Das ist kein 1x1...

E.


----------



## the punkrock (23. März 2008)

stimmt @ bofh!...meinte natürlich ON ONE INBRED mit SURLY naben...


----------



## Felixxx (23. März 2008)

Besseres Wetter haben wir heute - also dann gibt's auch das bessere Foto  





Ready for Winterberg/Willingen - morgen früh geht's los. Wenn zuviel Schnee liegt, dann eben Snowboard...

Frohe Ostern, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (23. März 2008)

ich wiederhole mich ja eigendlich ungerne, aber wenn ich mir das rad anschaue bekomme ich richtig lust aufs biken.
ich glaub ich brauche wirklich wieder ne spassmaschine...mal sehen


----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2008)

das on one steht im kinderzimmer oder wie? 
ich mag den rahmen, wird bestimmt nen kuhles teil.

irgendwie ist mir die straße bei der witterung lieber.
aber auf den nassen sandwegen kann man gut skidden üben
(wenn man nicht wie ich zu wenig kettenspannung hat).


----------



## the punkrock (23. März 2008)

ja, NOCH stehts im kinderzimmer....
in moment geht weder strasse noch gelände da erkältet...


----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2008)

the punkrock schrieb:


> ja, NOCH stehts im kinderzimmer....
> in moment geht weder strasse noch gelände da erkältet...


.. dem rad fehlt eh noch das ein oder andere teil, oder


----------



## bofh (23. März 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> .. dem rad fehlt eh noch das ein oder andere teil, oder


Du hast den olli-Trend verpaßt: Rad NIE mit Kette fotografieren. 

E.


----------



## the punkrock (23. März 2008)

ja,kette und innenlager/kurbeln sowie griffe fehlen noch...und theoretisch bremsen ...aber die brauch man ja nicht zum fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (23. März 2008)

Hi alle,

das wird mal mein erstes Singlespeed werden, ist ein Marin Pine FRS.





Naben, Kurbel und Ritzel sind von White Industries.
Was noch fehlt, sind Pedale und eine Bremse und natürlich die Decals, was soll ich da denn als Bremse nehmen, was altes oder ne neue XTR V-Brake?, was denkt Ihr? Freue mich schon über Anregungen von Euch  .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## nellsen (23. März 2008)

XTR Cantis!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (23. März 2008)

wow das Rad ist ein Traum! Und..die Reifen (Michelin Country Rock) fahr ich an drei von meinen fünf Rädern, ich find die den Hammer. Guter Preis, relativ leicht, rollen geil, und der Grip probier sie auch mal im Gelände man kommt weiter als man denkt..


----------



## chri55 (24. März 2008)

wenn man sich die Seite mal durchliest, kommt man als Unwissender zu dem Schluss, dass mete als heilig in Sachen Fahrrad aufbauen angesehen wird ?!  

sehr schöne Räder dabei, diese Seite


----------



## pilato (24. März 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> wenn man sich die Seite mal durchliest, kommt man als Unwissender zu dem Schluss, dass mete als heilig in Sachen Fahrrad aufbauen angesehen wird ?!
> 
> sehr schöne Räder dabei, diese Seite



Heilig ist ein wenig übertrieben...  aber ich finde seine Räder immer ÄUßERST gelungen


----------



## nullvektor (24. März 2008)

die letzten räder sind einfach gelungen,jedes auf seine art und weise. singlespeeder haben einfach geschmack


----------



## kimpel (24. März 2008)

manchmal muss es eben matsch&schlamm sein:


----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. März 2008)

So nun stelle ich mal meine Baustelle rein.
Freue mich schon auf die erste Fahrt  
Ist schliesslich mein erstes mal SSP  
Fehlt noch ne Bremse, wird wohl ne Avid. 
Die P-Bone Gabel wird wohl noch gekürzt, aber erstmal mit Spacern schauen wieviel.
Lackieren kann ich das Bike wohl erst im kommenden Winter,ebenso neue Felgen kaufen(aktuell Mavic 717 -XT Naben).
Gerade ist als Übersetzung 32-16 drauf, mal schauen.
Kurbel ist ne Truvativ als Andenken SiS2007 von Phaty  
Gewicht wie auf dem Bild aktuell 6,8kg
Falls jemand noch nen tipp oder so hat, gerne her- solange es finanzierbar ist  





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chri55 (24. März 2008)

kleiner Tipp: vllt. den Freeride Sattel gegen einen sportlicheren tauschen?!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (24. März 2008)

hmhm also ich würd mir Reifen kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (24. März 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


>


 
ich glaube, der sattel sollte bleiben...
und: das mit der p-bone hat ja anscheinend doch geklappt 

verdammt, weil ichs eigentlich immer bemängel, kette kürzen und nach oben spannen


----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. März 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> hmhm also ich würd mir Reifen kaufen!



Reifen ?
Dieses Gefährt soll ICE mässig wie auf Schienen mit Tempo 300 dahergleiten und der hat doch keine Pneus, oder?  

Die Larrsen TT liegen schon bereit.

@your enemy
Der Sattel ist für das fertige Design gedacht, hat mit dem Schlangenmuster auf dem sattel zu tun.
Da dies aber ja noch dauert, gib ich dir recht und montiere nen SLR XP  

@kimpel
Jepp, hat geklappt mit der Gabel.
Das mit dem hochspannen musst du mir mal erklären, kenne es ja auch von Deinem. Selbst bin ich halt nach dem Prinzip wie bei ner Schaltung gegangen.


----------



## mete (24. März 2008)

Die Kette einfach so kurz wie möglich machen, nach oben spannen klappt nicht immer, wenn noch sehr viel Kette übrig ist, schlägt der Spanner an die Kettenstrebe. Um nach oben zu spannen musst Du den Spanner im montierten Zustand einmal um die eigene Achse drehen (im Uhrzeigersinn).


----------



## armin-m (24. März 2008)

Bist du sicher, dass die P-Bone nicht zu niedrig baut?

M.E. ist das doch ein Rahmen mit Federgabelgeometrie?
Die P-Bone hat nur ne Bauhöhe von 395 mm.
Könnte sein, dass die Fuhre ziemlich nervös wird...


----------



## kimpel (25. März 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Die Kette einfach so kurz wie möglich machen, nach oben spannen klappt nicht immer, wenn noch sehr viel Kette übrig ist, schlägt der Spanner an die Kettenstrebe. Um nach oben zu spannen musst Du den Spanner im montierten Zustand einmal um die eigene Achse drehen (im Uhrzeigersinn).


oder feder raus und wie ein rollenlager benutzen, aber hat mete hat es 100% richtig beschrieben


----------



## stefan9113 (26. März 2008)

Hi alle,

ich will Euch die endgültige Version natürlich nicht vorenthalten, here we go ...



 

 




 

 

 







 

 



so das wars fürs erste ...

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## hoshman (26. März 2008)

fliegt dir denn nicht die kette runter wenn der hinterbau einfedert?


----------



## böser_wolf (26. März 2008)

so nu endlich ohne blöden kettenspanner 
dank trickstuff 
ok schaltauge evt. noch absägen


----------



## stefan9113 (26. März 2008)

Hi,

ne das funzt prima. 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nellsen (26. März 2008)

@ böser wolf: Hast Du die Aufnahmen vom kleinen KB abgefeilt oder passt                     

                    das Exenter auch so?


----------



## böser_wolf (27. März 2008)

nellsen schrieb:


> @ böser wolf: Hast Du die Aufnahmen vom kleinen KB abgefeilt oder passt
> 
> das Exenter auch so?



ne säge und die aufnahme weg  
das ist aber auch das einzige problem 
der einbau ist easy


----------



## Förster (27. März 2008)

F..ck, diese Lösung gibts scheinbar nur für diese Ausführung der Kurbel. Oder passt das auch für Hollotech1?


----------



## biker1967 (27. März 2008)

Förster schrieb:


> F..ck, diese Lösung gibts scheinbar nur für diese Ausführung der Kurbel. Oder passt das auch für Hollotech1?



Wenn du an HT1 ne Achse anschweißen tust dann bestimmt   
Kannst ja auch Truvativ-Kurbeln nehmen, die sind auch wie HT2 aufgebaut.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. März 2008)

Förster schrieb:


> F..ck, diese Lösung gibts scheinbar nur für diese Ausführung der Kurbel. Oder passt das auch für Hollotech1?



es passt an alle kurbeln mit 24mm achse
da gibts ja jede menge von 
ich glaub auch das trickstuff ne liste hat
von den kurbeln die passen


----------



## patpix (27. März 2008)

Tach,

hiermal einige Photos von meinem Projekt 2008:
































Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (27. März 2008)

machst du dann auch n dunkelfoto von den reifen?


----------



## gmozi (27. März 2008)

Wird sicher geil das Projekt


----------



## patpix (27. März 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> machst du dann auch n dunkelfoto von den reifen?



Schon passiert:


----------



## panoko16 (28. März 2008)

Das is ja mal ein hammergeiles Projekt


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2008)

hut ab. geschmackvolle auswahl.
wird nen heisses gefährt.
reifen sind so übel zuhältermäßig,
dass sie schon wieder geil sind.


----------



## Bikefritzel (28. März 2008)

geiles ding...wo bekommt man diese reifen denn her?


----------



## insanerider (28. März 2008)

Google die mal, gibts sogar bei Amazon.de......


----------



## trapperjohn (28. März 2008)

Aber uffpasse mit der Kurbel ...


----------



## herrundmeister (28. März 2008)

sehr stylisch - da darf man gespannt sein wie das Ergebniss aussieht.


----------



## cerrotorre (28. März 2008)

cerrotorre schrieb:


> meins



update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patpix (28. März 2008)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> sehr stylisch - da darf man gespannt sein wie das Ergebniss aussieht.



Schön, freut mich, dass es vielen gefällt und ich auf der richtigen Linie bin. Plan ist zur Vollendung noch die Hope Mono Mini mit Stahlflex zu verbauen. Wird allerdings noch ein wenig dauern, da der finanzielle Aufwand doch um einiges höher ist, als ne klassische V-Brake.



trapperjohn schrieb:


> Aber uffpasse mit der Kurbel ...


Was ist mit der Kurbel, habe keine weiteren Erfahrungen mit der Syncros.

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## patpix (29. März 2008)

Update, hab mal alles provisorisch zusammengesteckt:


----------



## trapperjohn (29. März 2008)

tatsu schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Kurbel, habe keine weiteren Erfahrungen mit der Syncros.
> 
> Gruß, tatsu.



Mal ein Zitat aus dem Ex-Rosa-Forum: 



> die alu-syncros-kurbeln sind eine klassische fehlkonstruktion,
> die brechen immer am y durch.



Oder gucks dir einfach selbst an:
http://eingangradforum.de/thread.php?threadid=703


----------



## singlestoph (29. März 2008)




----------



## biker1967 (29. März 2008)

G e i l ! ! !


----------



## Nforcer (29. März 2008)

Fix!


----------



## Matze L.E. (29. März 2008)

schickes merlin... obwohl ich ja der meinung bin dass an titan schwarze und "xtr-graue" parts gehören


----------



## Kelme (29. März 2008)

Heute fertig geworden und gleich getestet.


----------



## bofh (29. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden und gleich getestet.


Haste fein hinbekommen.  

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patpix (30. März 2008)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Mal ein Zitat aus dem Ex-Rosa-Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, danke für die Info. Ich denke mal, da ich es nur als Stadtrad bewegen werde und eher ein Leichtgewicht bin, sollte das mit der Kurbel nicht so wild sein. Trotzdem interessant was es so alles gibt, wusste ich bisher noch nicht.



singlestoph schrieb:


>


Auf jeden Fall ein Hingucker, gefällt mir wirklich gut. Vor allem das White Industries Ritzel. Kommt bei mir auch ran, das 16er mit blauem Abschlussring. Oder ich bekomme noch irgendwie den grünen Abschlussring vom 18er Trial-Ritzel als Ersatzteil her. Weiss das zufällig jemand?

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## basti242 (30. März 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so nu endlich ohne blöden kettenspanner
> dank trickstuff
> ok schaltauge evt. noch absägen



Gefällt mir sehr gut mit dem Exzentriker. Was haste denn dafür bezahlt? Hab ihn bisher nicht unter 150 gesehen und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das nicht übers Herz bringe so viel Geld für sowas zu bezahlen. Auch wenn es gut funzt. Aber diese Kettenspanner kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. März 2008)

http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/63375/cat/500/ppuser/6228



Hi,
wollte euch mal mein singlespeed vorstellen  
hat mich einige zivildienstlöhne gekostet, dafür macht es aber einen irren spass damit rumzufahren.... als nächstes kommen noch miche xpress naben dazu und dann werde ich mich mal an nem starrem gang probieren


----------



## chri55 (30. März 2008)

fixed und ohne Bremsen ist es nahezu *perfekt*  unglaublich wie schön ein Fahrrad sein kann.


----------



## GlanDas (30. März 2008)

und wie fährt es sich so mit nur der hälfte der Zähne?


----------



## Radlerin (30. März 2008)

Wo wir gerade bei Surlys sind, will ich auch mal...





War heute das erste Mal richtig mit den Kojaks unterwegs. Sind schon sehr geil. Und auch auf schlammigen Waldwegen hatte ich wider Erwarten keine Probleme. 

Irgendwann demnächst kommen mal noch neue Räder dran, ansonsten hat es seinen Endzustand erreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (30. März 2008)

die Kojaks in 2.0 oder 1.3?


----------



## Radlerin (30. März 2008)

1.3 

1.35 um genau zu sein.


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2008)

schönes steamroller.


----------



## yellow-faggin (31. März 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> und wie fährt es sich so mit nur der hälfte der Zähne?



Hi,
ist doch nur ne gut geölte kette, dann fährts sich auch gut


----------



## wastom (31. März 2008)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich schon laaaaaaaaange auf 20" singlespeed unterwegs bin und bei meinen Stadtflitzern die Schaltung immer erfolgreich ignoriert hab wurde es mal Zeit für ein schönes singlespeed MTB. (Das BMX is ja leider nicht so wirklich langstreckentauglich... )

Basis ist ein alter Specialized Rahmen, Baujahr um ´90, den ich schon ewig nutzlos rumliegen hatte. Dank der horizontalen Ausfallenden eignet er sich hervorragend fürs Eingangradl, also weg mit Schaltauge und allen überflüssigen Kabelführungen!
Andere Reifen kommen noch drauf (Schwalbe Marathon Racer) und andere Bremsen (welche die besser zu den Bremshebeln passen  ), bekomm ich aber erst nächste Woche. Und so lange konnte ich wirklich nicht mehr warten...   Evtl noch ein anderer Vorbau, denn die Zugführung für die Vorderbremse tut echt in den Augen weh.
















Macht auf jeden Fall nen riesen Spaß damit zu fahren!

Grüße, Tom


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2008)

schlicht + schön.

leider sind die blautöne recht unterschiedlich 
(das prob hab ich auch).

wieso geht das bremskabel (sitzrichtung links) über den lenker?


----------



## mete (31. März 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schlicht + schön.
> 
> leider sind die blautöne recht unterschiedlich
> (das prob hab ich auch).
> ...



Weil im Vorbau die Kabeldurchführung für die vordere Canti ist.


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2008)

ah *licht aufgeht*


----------



## patpix (31. März 2008)

wastom schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nachdem ich schon laaaaaaaaange auf 20" singlespeed unterwegs bin und bei meinen Stadtflitzern die Schaltung immer erfolgreich ignoriert hab wurde es mal Zeit für ein schönes singlespeed MTB. (Das BMX is ja leider nicht so wirklich langstreckentauglich... )
> 
> ...


Hallo,

genau nach meinem Geschmack. Respekt, ein wirklich gelunger Umbau.

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## Splatter666 (31. März 2008)

> Evtl noch ein anderer Vorbau, denn die Zugführung für die Vorderbremse tut echt in den Augen weh.


Mir tun eher die Griffe in den Augen weh, aber als BMXer... OK  
Bitte mach in die offenen Gewinde der Race Face die Schrauben rein, auch wenns nich gut aussieht-da geistert ein Bild einer gebrochenen Kurbel durchs Forum, die ebenfalls als Singlespeed genutzt wurde-ohne Schrauben fürs kleine KB und genau da, wo die hingehören, ist sie gebrochen.
Diese Kurbel hab ich auch noch aufm Wunschzettel-in diesem blau.
DaMonsta hat ne Turbine in Sid-blau zu verkaufen, die würde optimal an dein Bike passen.

Ciao, Splat

Ach ja: Geile Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastom (31. März 2008)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Mir tun eher die Griffe in den Augen weh, aber als BMXer... OK


Jaja!   Bin mir aber auch nicht mehr so sicher ob die Flansche nicht doch ab müssen...


Splatter666 schrieb:


> Bitte mach in die offenen Gewinde der Race Face die Schrauben rein, auch wenns nich gut aussieht-da geistert ein Bild einer gebrochenen Kurbel durchs Forum, die ebenfalls als Singlespeed genutzt wurde-ohne Schrauben fürs kleine KB und genau da, wo die hingehören, ist sie gebrochen.


Hmmm. Sicher dass das Problem mit Schrauben gelöst werden kann? Löcher sind ja immer ne beliebte "Sollbruchstelle". Ob diese Geisterkurbel nicht auch mit Schrauben gebrochen wäre? So 100% überzeugt bin ich nicht...



Splatter666 schrieb:


> Diese Kurbel hab ich auch noch aufm Wunschzettel-in diesem blau.
> DaMonsta hat ne Turbine in Sid-blau zu verkaufen, die würde optimal an dein Bike passen.


Also auf nen Tausch würd ich mich jederzeit einlassen!  
Aber so ne An- und Verkauf Geschichte ist mir zu anstrengend... da leb ich lieber erst mal mit dem falschen Blauton   




Splatter666 schrieb:


> Ach ja: Geile Kiste


Danke danke!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (31. März 2008)

wastom schrieb:


> Macht auf jeden Fall nen riesen Spaß damit zu fahren!



 @wastom
... gelungenes Bike ,  trotz Singlespeed!!!    

... viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2008)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe RennFresse zu einem Freund ins Studio geschleppt (die Treppe war nicht fahrbar ). Das sind allerdings nur die Rohaufnahmen. Sorry, wenn's jetzt doppelt in dem Thread drin steht.







 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Deleted 76843 (31. März 2008)

@wastom: Wunderschöner Rahmen! War der Rahmen neu oder hast du ihn Pulvern lassen? Das sieht ja noch alles wow aus  Darf ich fragen was der Rahmen wiegt, oder auch das komplette Rad?

Très Chique!

Mfg


----------



## patpix (31. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe RennFresse zu einem Freund ins Studio geschleppt (die Treppe war nicht fahrbar ). Das sind allerdings nur die Rohaufnahmen. Sorry, wenn's jetzt doppelt in dem Thread drin steht.


Welche Übersetzung ist denn an dem Bike verbaut? Bin noch am überlegen welche ich für die Stadt nehme.

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2008)

tatsu schrieb:


> Welche Übersetzung ist denn an dem Bike verbaut? Bin noch am überlegen welche ich für die Stadt nehme.
> 
> Gruß, tatsu.


Für die Stadt wohl eher nicht geeignet, da 32:16. Macht sich aber im Pfälzerwald sehr gut.


----------



## wastom (31. März 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> @wastom: Wunderschöner Rahmen! War der Rahmen neu oder hast du ihn Pulvern lassen? Das sieht ja noch alles wow aus  Darf ich fragen was der Rahmen wiegt, oder auch das komplette Rad?
> 
> Très Chique!
> 
> Mfg


Danke!
Nein, der Rahmen war nicht neu, ist schon ca. 17-18 Jahre alt und wurde anfangs auch viel gefahren. Der Vorbesitzer hatte ihn auch mal (gelb) lackieren lassen, aber der Lack war ziemlich mitgenommen. 
Ich hab das Schaltauge, alle Führungen für die Schaltseile und alle Ösen für Gepäckträger/ Schutzbleche abgeschnitten und alle Macken aus dem alten Lack rausgeschliffen. Dann den alten Lack fein angeschliffen und selbst neu lackiert.
Das Dekor (ich gebs zu, das Design mit dem weiß/roten Streifen ist geklaut... ) ist aufgeklebt. Die Specialized und Stumpjumper Aufkleber hab ich originalgetreu selbst ausgeschnitten. Was für ein Spaß... 

Wieviel der Rahmen wiegt weiß ich nicht, ist aber sicher kein Leichtgewicht. Ich werd das komplette Rad mal wiegen wenn die neuen Reifen dran sind.


----------



## SingleLight (1. April 2008)

Das Specialized und GT sind echt sehr sehr schicke Räder. Beim Specialized  stören mich nur die Griffe ein wenig, das GT ist perfekt!  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## wastom (1. April 2008)

Schön langsam habt ihr mich überzeugt....
Dann kommen die Flansche an den Griffen eben weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (1. April 2008)

@Wasom u. @Kelme

Sehr schöne Bikes und vor allem schöne Bilder vom GT. 
Schade dass ich nicht schon vor dem Pulvern auf Singlespeed gekommen bin. Dann hätte ich jetzt keine unnützen Anschläge für die Schaltzüge.


----------



## frank_b (1. April 2008)

geile bikes und geile bilder


----------



## erkan1984 (1. April 2008)

ich hab da mal ne frage und denke das ich hier mal am besten aufgehoben bin., bevor ich nen neuen Thread eröffne...
Will meinem MTB demnächst n paar neue Slicks gönnen und fürchten , dass ich mir mit 44:16er übersetzung bei 1.35er Kojaks totstrample.
Jetzt die Frage. Da ich eine 4-Arm kurbel mit 104er LK hab, wo ist die Grenze der Zähnezahl?
Ich denke mal, dass ein KB mit 46 Zähnen nich wirklich besseren Vortrieb bringt. Deshalb folgendes. Gibt es 104er KB's mir mehr als 46 Zähnen oder sollte ich mich nach einer RR Kurbel umsehen?!


----------



## r0ckZ (1. April 2008)

nimm hinten doch einfach ein kleineres ritzel!? 
14 oder 15 zähne vielleicht


----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2008)

was für ne übersetzung schwebt Dir denn vor?
hinten könnte man ja auch noch weniger zähne fahren.
48 oder 50 zähne müßte für die kurbel auch zu bekommen sein...
zb von gebhardt


----------



## Radlerin (1. April 2008)

Ich bin von 44:16 und 2.0er Fast Fred umgestiegen auf 44:14 und Kojaks in 1.35... Reicht mir erstmal zum Eingewöhnen. Auf gerade Strecke fährt es sich gut, sobald man mal eine kleine Erhebung hochfährt, z.B. über ne Brücke, muss ich beißen. Wird hoffentlich mit ein bissl Training noch besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (1. April 2008)

ok, danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten...
ich werde das im hinterkopf behalten....
werd aber erstmal testen, ob ichs wirklich brauch.....


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. April 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal...........








VG


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (1. April 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> 1.3
> 
> 1.35 um genau zu sein.



...etwa auch die Faltversion???


----------



## hasenheide (1. April 2008)

Schön schlicht, das rote Chaka Pele.

'ne Surly Instigator Gabel macht (und fährt) sich generell in dem Rahmen hervorragend, wär noch 'ne Bereicherung.


----------



## GlanDas (1. April 2008)

bischen klein der Rahmen?

Die gleichen Reifen hab ich auch! Wehe es geht Bergauf . . .


----------



## GerhardO (1. April 2008)

@FR-Sniper:  
Jetzt mach ma mal ne SSP-Tour!


----------



## robocop (2. April 2008)

hi,
anbei mein letztes projekt
ktm strada rh 55


----------



## Opa Kruse (2. April 2008)

das gt is wirklich gelungen! (tolle fotos)


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. April 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> bischen klein der Rahmen?
> 
> Die gleichen Reifen hab ich auch! Wehe es geht Bergauf . . .



rahmengröße passt  
naja und die innerstädtischen berge werd ich schon erklimmen damit  

@Hasenheide+GerhardO danke  
die gabel wird erstmal bleiben, aber danke für den tip, es gibt ja bekanntlich immer was zu tun


----------



## GerhardO (3. April 2008)

Wennst Die Gabel nimmer brauchst - ich lass gern mit mir reden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (3. April 2008)

> Na dann will ich auch mal...........



"Eingang mit gültigem entwertetem Fahrausweis" ...na wenn das nichts ist  


meins sieht deinem ziehmlich ähnlich zurzeit:


----------



## sansibar (3. April 2008)

So, ist fertig und im Wald


----------



## jota (3. April 2008)

schön
passt farblich in die umgebung.


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. April 2008)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> meins sieht deinem ziehmlich ähnlich zurzeit



Oh ja   aber du scheinst eine recht "kurze" gabel zu haben ?!


----------



## Matze L.E. (3. April 2008)

410mm ist die einbauhöhe und ich find die geo so recht angenehm (agil). Mit der 85mm MX Comp wars mir irgendwie zu träge...

wirkt vielleicht auf dem foto komisch weil das vorderrad so tief steht, keine ahnung
aber der rahmen sieht ja allgemein sehr komisch aus von der geo, bin schon am überlegen deshalb was anderes zu kaufen, aber keine ahnung was


----------



## basti242 (4. April 2008)

Hier mal meins...


----------



## SingleLight (4. April 2008)

Wow, sieht echt toll aus!  Endlich mal wieder eins mit alltagstauglichen Schutzblechen. Ich weiß auch nicht, ohne sehen für mich immer Fahrräder ziemlich nackt aus. Wenn mehr wieder mit Schutzblechen fahren würden, käme es vielen auch nicht so komisch vor Als wenn alle Marathon fahren würden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## niconj (4. April 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins...



Sag mal, was sind das denn für komische Ausfallenden? Es scheint als wären das diese für Rohloff nur die Aufnahmen fehlen. 

Schutzbleche sind wirklich gut, bei dem jetzigen Wetter. Im Sommer fahrn mer dann alle wieder Marathon. 

Ich finde aber, dass bei dem Bike die Kurbel so klobig wirkt. 

Nico.

edit: Sag mal muss der Sattel so sein?


----------



## bofh (4. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Sag mal, was sind das denn für komische Ausfallenden?


Das sind die typischen Cannondale-Ausfaller aus vergangenen Zeiten. Nix Rohloff. Wegen der vergangenen Zeiten wirkt auch die Kurbel so unpassend. Eine 730er oder 737er wäre eine deutlich kleinere ästhetische Herausforderung.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (4. April 2008)

Der Rahmen ist ein Cannondale 3.0 Series von 1994, da waren solche horizontalen Ausfallenden dran. Hat mit Rohloff nix zu tun. Leider.
Die Kurbel??? Naja die war halt da und vielleicht muss ich mal den Exzentriker nachrüsten (wenn sich die Kette längen sollte) da brauch ich Hollotech II. Mal schaun.

Das Rad ist für die Stadt und da werde ich die Schutzbleche auch im Sommer brauchen. Der Regen wartet nicht bis ich auf Arbeit bin.


----------



## basti242 (4. April 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Wegen der vergangenen Zeiten wirkt auch die Kurbel so unpassend. Eine 730er oder 737er wäre eine deutlich kleinere ästhetische Herausforderung.
> 
> E.



Dann sind alle Teile neu außer die Kurbel  Nö glaub nicht...


----------



## ZeFlo (4. April 2008)

... das ist ein cannondale m800 aus den frühen 90igern. 






da g'hört des so 

ciao
flo


----------



## niconj (4. April 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Eine 730er oder 737er wäre eine deutlich kleinere ästhetische Herausforderung.
> 
> E.



Was wiederum Probleme mit der Kettenspannung bringen würde, denn dann wäre ein Excenter (Gott wie schreibt man das?) nicht möglich. Kettenspanner sehen immer doof aus finde ich.

Nico.


----------



## niconj (4. April 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... das ist ein cannondale m800 aus den frühen 90igern.
> 
> da g'hört des so
> 
> ...



Jetzt noch SSP dann wäre es perfekt. Die Kurbel da passt auf jeden fall besser als die XT.


----------



## biker1967 (4. April 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins...



Ich finds schön. Wo doch weiß zur Zeit "In" ist.

Man könnte allerdings noch die Magura-Adapter durch schwarze ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti242 (4. April 2008)

@niconj
Mag ja sein, dass die orginale Kurbel für den einen oder anderen optisch besser passt aber in den letzten 15 Jahren ist Materialtechnisch doch ne Menge passiert. 
Die meisten hier sind sicher schon einmal Singlespeed gefahren und können nachvollziehen was für Kräfte auf eine Kurbel einwirken wenn man mit einer Übersetzung von 44:14 zügig von der der Ampel losfährt. Da vertrau ich lieber auf die neuere Technik.
Sollte natürlich jemand ne schwarze Singlespeedkurbel mit HT2 kennen dann her damit.

@biker1967
Gibt es die Magura Adapter in schwarz?


----------



## _stalker_ (4. April 2008)

shimano hone
ist afaik quasi die lx in schwarz
edit: die ist genauso viel oder wenig ne singlespeedkurbel wie die verbaute xt


----------



## trapperjohn (4. April 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> shimano hone
> ist afaik quasi die lx in schwarz
> edit: die ist genauso viel oder wenig ne singlespeedkurbel wie die verbaute xt



Schei$$ auf Klassik, die Rohre sind dick genug für eine einigermaßen dicke Kurbel. Etwas schlanker und schwarz wäre die neue Deore Kurbel möglich, ansonsten die aktuelle XT (zwar silbern aber dafür etwas schlanker).


----------



## basti242 (4. April 2008)

Die Deore ist nicht schlecht. Frage ist nur ob das Gewicht von den Kettenblätten kommt. Wenn ja wäre es kein Problem.


----------



## _stalker_ (4. April 2008)

dürften größtenteils die stahlblätter sein, ja


----------



## trapperjohn (4. April 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> dürften größtenteils die stahlblätter sein, ja



Stahlblätter sprechen eigentlich auch eher FÜR als GEGEN die Kurbel  Schade, dass das äußere Blatt Alu ist ...


----------



## biker1967 (4. April 2008)

basti242 schrieb:


> Sollte natürlich jemand ne schwarze Singlespeedkurbel mit HT2 kennen dann her damit.


Truvativ hat glaub ich sowas im Sortiment. Mußte mal nachsehen



> Gibt es die Magura Adapter in schwarz?


Ja, es gibt sie! Probiers mal bei ebay, da werden ab und zu Magura-Teile angeboten. hab ich meine auch her.


----------



## gmozi (4. April 2008)

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt extra nen neues Topic aufmachen für eine kurze Stylefrage. Daher poste ich mal hier ;-) Wird ja nen SSPer 





Ursprünglicher Plan war, das komplette Rad in Lila / Chrom zu halten ( ok ausser sattel und reifen ), leider sind wir bisher nicht dazu gekommen die Gabel pulvern zu lassen. Nun haben wir einfach mal probeweise meine Laufräder in das Bike gebaut und festgestellt, dass Lila / Schwarz auch ganz gut aussehen würde. Daher sind wir nun echt unschlüssig was das weitere Vorgehen angeht. Gabel Pulvern lassen und dann die Laufräder auch in Chrom? Oder die vorhandenen "silbernen" Parts durch schwarze ersetzen?

Kurbel mal komplett nicht beachten, da würde eventuell ne KCNC Side Arm in Chrom parat liegen ... ist halt über ...


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2008)

die chrom/silber parts lassen.


----------



## the punkrock (5. April 2008)

hute erste ausfahrt...wetter ********, rad gut    !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (5. April 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Gabel Pulvern lassen und dann die Laufräder auch in Chrom?



Ja.
Rahmen und Gabel gleiche Farbe und alle Anbauteile silber/chrom.


----------



## r0ckZ (5. April 2008)

@the punkrock: is das die truvativ isoflow? du wirst sie verfluchen! 2 innenlager schon vermurkst, eine vermurkste vierkantkurbel (hab vielzahn und vierkant probiert), ständig lösende schrauben

ansonsten schick, aber der rahmen hat ne bessere kurbel verdient


----------



## the punkrock (5. April 2008)

@rückZ: ja, ist die isoflow, mit vielzahn. hab schon öfters schlechtes über sie gehört...war halt günstig und fehlte noch zur vervollständigung des rades. ich hoffe, dass sie im rahmen des einsatzzweckes ( touren, cross country...) nicht schlapp macht...ansonsten- welche kurbel empfiehlst du?


----------



## the punkrock (5. April 2008)

ps- welche probs hattest du konkret @ rückZ? thank yu!


----------



## r0ckZ (5. April 2008)

ja der preis hatte mich auch gelockt. nur mittlerweile steckt da mehr ärger und geld drin, als gedacht. hätte mir gleich was hoherwertigeres holen können und wär billiger weggekommen. 
2 mal ist mir der kopf der kurbelschraube abgebrochen (mitm drehmomentschlüssel angezogen) was schon mal zwei zerschrotete innenlager macht, die schrauben drehen sich immer lose (egal wie viel schraubensicherung) und sie sind sehr weich (rechte 4kant aufnahme schon gut geschändet).
hat mir schon etliche touren versaut und sobald knete da ist, wird sie ersetzt (hab atm immer nen 15er imbus mit, wenn ich mit dem radl fahre, wo sie verbaut ist). was für eine kA - muss ich dann mal schauen.


----------



## _stalker_ (5. April 2008)

holt euch ne sugino mono oder miche team.


----------



## Heiko_München (6. April 2008)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal...........
> 
> 
> 
> VG



@FR-Sniper: sieht gut aus!!!     

...auch wenn soooo viele Neuteile dran sind...   bei meiner Schrittlänge passt mir der Rahmen aber auch nicht..... fahr das GT ja mit nem 20" Rahmen...     ....

...die Biergarten-Eisdielentour kann kommen.....  nur müssten die Temperaturen wohl noch etwas ansteigen.....    BITTE!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## biker1967 (7. April 2008)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> nur müssten die Temperaturen wohl noch etwas ansteigen.....    BITTE!
> Grüße
> Heiko



Du hast gut reden. Bei uns liegt schon wieder 5cm Schnee überall 
Ein Glück das die Winterreifen noch aufem Auto sind


----------



## Alex de Large (7. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (7. April 2008)

was für pedale sind denn das? kanns nicht entziffern


----------



## Alex de Large (7. April 2008)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> was für pedale sind denn das? kanns nicht entziffern



D a v t u s (ebay)


----------



## Matze L.E. (7. April 2008)

gracias!

die haben ja ein paar schicke pedale im programm...


----------



## akerit (9. April 2008)

Sehr schoenes Argon CC.


----------



## Dropdead (11. April 2008)

Kein MTB und auch nicht meins, aber ich habe dieses Schmuckstück gerade in den Weiten des www gefunden:






Die Lackierung leuchtet übrigens im Dunkeln!


----------



## RealNBK (11. April 2008)

geile sachen. Kanns sein dass der trotz der fetten rohre trotzdem aus Stahl ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (11. April 2008)

Gut möglich, da BMW ja auch ihre Fullies aus Stahl bauen.


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2008)

> made from custom drawn and laser cut american 4130...


http://www.brooklynmachineworks.com


----------



## _stalker_ (11. April 2008)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Kein MTB und auch nicht meins, aber ich habe dieses Schmuckstück gerade in den Weiten des www gefunden:



Für solche merkwürdigen Gefährte habe ich übrigens auch hier einen Thread eröffnet.


----------



## Dropdead (11. April 2008)

wusste nicht genau wohin damit, unter dem bild stand halt singlespeed.


----------



## _stalker_ (11. April 2008)

jo hier ist es ja auch gut aufgehoben. habe den link zum fixed thread nur noch mal geposted, weil es dort z.B. auch etliche schöne brooklyn machine works hat und dir das rad ja scheinbar gefällt...


----------



## Alex de Large (11. April 2008)

Ja, schönes Rad. Aber was soll denn dieser DH-Vorbau an dem Bike?

Das waren übrigens die Bilder, die mich seinerzeit angef i x e d haben.


----------



## mete (11. April 2008)




----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2008)

trotz oder gerade wegen der levty: schön.


----------



## kon (11. April 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Ja, schönes Rad. Aber was soll denn dieser DH-Vorbau an dem Bike?
> 
> Das waren übrigens die Bilder, die mich seinerzeit angef i x e d haben.



   

ist das ne als himmel bemalte hauswand oder fotomontage oder warum steht das rad so frei da.

meine räder fallen immer um wenn ich das probiere.


----------



## chri55 (11. April 2008)

@mete: das ist doch kein CD-Rahmen oder? wie passt dann die Levty? ich dachte, die hat nen dickeren Schaft?! wobeis unlogisch wär...


@kon: eine Möglichkeit: Stock unter die Pedale und danach wegzaubern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (11. April 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> @mete: das ist doch kein CD-Rahmen oder? wie passt dann die Levty? ich dachte, die hat nen dickeren Schaft?! wobeis unlogisch wär...



Nein, das ist kein CD, aber man kann in die Lefty ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr einbauen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130211443654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003


----------



## manomano (11. April 2008)

kon schrieb:


> ist das ne als himmel bemalte hauswand oder fotomontage oder warum steht das rad so frei da.
> 
> meine räder fallen immer um wenn ich das probiere.


sieht so aus, als wurde der Ständer unter der einen Pedale wegretuschiert. Das ist zumindest die einfachste Erklärung!

BTW: geiles Foto!


----------



## Rüpel (11. April 2008)

Ja, der Stock/Ständer wurde mit Gimp entfernt.


Schönes Rad, mete. Naja bis auf das Grün vielleicht...


----------



## singlestoph (12. April 2008)

mal wieder gebastelt


----------



## bofh (12. April 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3077/2405838202_f2fc46f217_b.jpg
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2418/2405838502_a7385c8cf9_b.jpg
> mal wieder gebastelt


Nicht unschick.

Nur wirken die Holzfelgen (Wie fahren sich die Biester?) als einziges antikes Gewerks an dem Rad eher verloren. Da würde ich noch ein paar historisch korrekte Teile mit dazu bauen: einen Sattel, der vom Alter her paßt vielleicht, einen verstellbaren Vorbau... Dann wär's perfekt.

E.


----------



## singlestoph (12. April 2008)

die felgen sind neu aus aktueller fertigung

ich werd das rad noch zwei drei mal umbauen vielleicht gefällt dir dann eine variante

s


----------



## bofh (12. April 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die felgen sind neu aus aktueller fertigung


Wer fährt denn heutzutage noch ernsthaft Holzfelgen?

E.


----------



## singlestoph (12. April 2008)

keine ahnung, ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so wichtig, man kann die auch an die wand hängen oder einfach schön finden ...

ich bin meine bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren , kenn bis jetzt keinen persönlich
mir fehlt die zeit, das passende rad, die reifen die ich gekriegt hab sind ganz schwarz....

ausprobieren werd ichs wohl dieses jahr mal

beim felgenbauer lagen 50-60versandfertige felgen rum: usa, japan, australien, deutschland ...

ich hab meine also nur bestellen und nach 2 monaten abholen können

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600179049071/

....


----------



## singlestoph (13. April 2008)

hier darf man sich ja rechtfertigen

der lenker ist ein cinelli aus stahl und ist nach angaben des erstbesitzers aus den 50er/60er jahren

vorbau auch cinelli 70er

pedalen campa wenig gebraucht auch alt

die naben sind gran sport bahnnaben ohne beschriftung und stempel die mal bei campa rumlagen und von da in den 80ern (geschätzt, kann ich rausfinden wann genau) mal mitgenommen wurden

der rahmen ist von 06

die sattelstütze aus den 90ern

die schlauchreifen von 1971


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2008)

die holzfelgen sehen aber sowas von gut aus <3


----------



## ReeN! (13. April 2008)

Mich hat es jetz auch getroffen. HAb mein altes Bergamont Virus race gecleant, ausser zuggegenhalter für die Bremse hinten. Lackiert, und alternativ wieder aufersten lassen. Projekt war relativ Low Budget. Wollte ursprünglich eine Federgabel verbauen aber die sucherei ging mir auf den Sack. Nun also Schwarz Stahl Hart.!

voila! c´est noir!










Vielen dank an wesselow für den Lieferdienst. Schade das wir uns verpasst haben.

!R


----------



## chri55 (13. April 2008)

schön...  aber wozu Doppelsattelklemme?


----------



## ReeN! (13. April 2008)

ganz einfach? war da


----------



## Matze L.E. (13. April 2008)

sehr schick


----------



## Förster (13. April 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Mich hat es jetz auch getroffen. HAb mein altes Bergamont Virus race gecleant, ausser zuggegenhalter für die Bremse hinten. Lackiert, und alternativ wieder aufersten lassen. Projekt war relativ Low Budget. Wollte ursprünglich eine Federgabel verbauen aber die sucherei ging mir auf den Sack. Nun also Schwarz Stahl Hart.!
> 
> voila! c´est noir!
> 
> ...





Du sach ma, fährt sich das fast so wie Rennrad und welche Übersetzung trittst Du? Kannste mit den Reifen auch Feldwege benutzen?
Und ja, es sieht gut aus. Chic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (13. April 2008)

Hmm keine Ahnung, bin nie rennrad gefahren. Übersetzung ist 38:14, ob man fldwege fahren kann? Keine Ahnung dafür hab ich aber auch andere Fahrräder.


----------



## Opa Kruse (13. April 2008)

@singlestoph

sehr schön. evtl. nen alten ledersattel ala swallow dranbaun.


----------



## M!tch (13. April 2008)

ist (leider) nicht meins. hab ich vor ein paar wochen in hannover gesehen. (meiner meinung nach mit 'nem viel zu dünnem schloss.)
leider hatte ich die digicam nicht dabei und das handy musste herhalten. bei tageslicht geht das aber halbwegs.
eventuell meldet sich ja mal der besitzer oder ein bekannter mit besserem bild. wobei viele 28" ssp'ler wohl eher auch in rennradforen unterwegs sind.
das ist übrigens der rahmen, der in irgendnem ssp-shop im angeobt war und auch hier im forum schon besprochen wurde. in natura sehr schön, kommt leider nicht ganz so rüber.


----------



## kimpel (13. April 2008)

die lackquali is aber leider sehr beschissen


----------



## singlestoph (14. April 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @singlestoph
> 
> sehr schön. evtl. nen alten ledersattel ala swallow dranbaun.



mach ich vielleicht aber eher einen colt der sowas ...

ich hab mir üebrlegt den braunen auf dem bild bild unten dranzubauen
und auch mal ein braunes brookslenkerband drangehalten 


aber irgendwie sieht das rad dann so aus als hätte irgendsoein amirahmenbauer ein bike für die nordamerikanischehandmachfahrradschau zusammengebastelt











aber das war auch nur ein test und jetzt ist wieder der normale schwarze flite dran


----------



## biker1967 (14. April 2008)

ein geiles Teil. und dann noch in der Trendfarbe weiß


----------



## GlanDas (14. April 2008)

Das nenn ich zuviel des guten :kotz:


----------



## chri55 (14. April 2008)

in echt wahrscheinlich viel besser als auf den Bildern.  aber ich finde das Kettenblatt derbe hässlich.


----------



## RealNBK (14. April 2008)

Was sind denn das für komische Pinöppel an den Bremszügen, direkt hinter dem Lenkerband?


----------



## trapperjohn (14. April 2008)

Der Spot Rahmen ist saugeil! Nur das ganze Pimpzeugs, das du da rangeschraubt hast, passt überhaupt nicht ... mit Klassikzeugs kannst du besser um, Stoph!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (14. April 2008)

so etwa?


----------



## BQuark (14. April 2008)

sind das schlauchreifen, die hellbraunen?!


----------



## trapperjohn (14. April 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> so etwa?



Bis auf die Kurbel - ja!  

Ist der Rahmen custom oder kann man den so bei Spot ordern? Die Homepage von denen ist ja ziemlich müllig .. und da finde ich nur einen Singlespeed Crosser mit Ritchey Gabel. Oder ist das Eriks alter Crosser?


----------



## r0ckZ (14. April 2008)

ich finds in rot verdammt porno!
vllt ist das lenkerband übertrieben


----------



## hoshman (14. April 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ich finds in rot verdammt porno!
> vllt ist das lenkerband übertrieben



das muss so. ich finds genial


----------



## singlestoph (14. April 2008)

der rahmen ist meiner

eriks alter ist grösser

die firma spot wurde in der zwischenzeit verkauft und in golden colorado angesiedelt

wenn man da nett frag finden sie sicher jemanden der eine stahlgabel zu bike bauen kann


----------



## MadCyborg (14. April 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für komische Pinöppel an den Bremszügen, direkt hinter dem Lenkerband?



sone teile zum bremszug nachstellen. rennbremshebel haben anders als v-brake/cantihebel keine eigene zugnachstellmöglichkeit (immer?).


----------



## singlestoph (15. April 2008)

ja von jagwire, bei den avid road discbremsen sind die auch dabei

viele crossfahrer scheinen den belagsverschleiss an der bremse lieber an der bremse direkt nachzustellen

find ich nicht so schlau aber wenn man seine räder alle ein bis zwei jahre weiterverkauft wohl kein proble

die dinger sind aber auch praktisch wenn man mehrere laufradsätze mit unterschiedlichen felgen fährt

s


----------



## hoshman (15. April 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ja von jagwire, bei den avid road discbremsen sind die auch dabei



die von avid hab ich übrigens noch nagelneu hier rumliegen. will wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (15. April 2008)

nö, wer bremst verliert....


----------



## Bikefritzel (15. April 2008)

des wärs mal fürs erste...(46/18)

die nächsten tage kommen noch:
vr bremse
kleineres ritzel (hat jemand zufällig ein 16t schraubritzel rumliegen?)
ANDERE FARBE
gleicher reifen hr wie vr
andere hr felge
anderer sattel


und dann auch gescheite bilder.
uli


----------



## hoshman (15. April 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> nö, wer bremst verliert....



das hat sich der motorradfahrer, der vor zwei jahren in mich reingedonnert ist auch gedacht...


----------



## elsepe (15. April 2008)

@bikefritzel

der lenker tut aber ganz seltsamig ausschauen. dagegen ist der sattel schon schick.


----------



## RealNBK (15. April 2008)

Ich finde diese Lenker/Hörnchenkombi sehr lustig...


----------



## nullvektor (15. April 2008)

Lenker/Hörnchenkombi sieht irgendwie interessant aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (16. April 2008)

hehe ja der lenker (modell star wars :;-): )
ich fahr mit dem ding seit 3 tagen und es haben mich schon was weiß ich wie viele darauf angesprochen...
vorteile:
-schön gestreckte sitzposition
-bleibt im radelständer nicht an "feindlichen" vehikeln hängen
-sehr bequem wie ich finde
-wunderbar im stau.

nachteile
-noch ohne griff deswegen in der früh kaum zum anfassen
-es lenkt sich sehr ungewohnt (aber ned unbedingt schlechter)


zum sattel
optik wär mir (vorerst noch) egal ABER der is mega unbequem...


----------



## Tommi74 (16. April 2008)

Es ist retro (1985), es ist singlespeed, und es bewirkt wahrscheinlich den Rauswurf aus diesem Forum....

Demnächst zeig ich euch dann aber mein Bravado LE, wenn fertig ist.


----------



## chri55 (16. April 2008)

geiles Teil!


----------



## dirtsurfer (16. April 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Es ist retro (1985), es ist singlespeed, und es bewirkt wahrscheinlich den Rauswurf aus diesem Forum....
> 
> Demnächst zeig ich euch dann aber mein Bravado LE, wenn fertig ist.



mehr bilder! ist das teil für kids oder ernst gemeint?


----------



## roesli (16. April 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Es ist retro (1985), es ist singlespeed, und es bewirkt wahrscheinlich den Rauswurf aus diesem Forum....



Ist ja der Hammer  

Kannst Du etwas mehr zu dem Rad erzählen, allenfalls noch eine Seitenansicht reinstellen?


----------



## Tommi74 (16. April 2008)

Das ist nicht für Kinder! Mit Turbo-Conversion Kit brauchst du sogar nen Führerschein dafür.

Das ist ein Sinclair C5, sollte in den 80ern den Personennahverkehr revolutionieren. Leider floppte das Ding und die Firma ist nach 17.000 Exemplaren Pleite gegangen.

Hauptsächlicher Kritikpunkt damals:

*Das Ding hat nur einen Gang* und du strampelst dich zu Tode um auf 20 km/h zu kommen. Der Zuschaltbare Elektroantrieb machts auch nicht schneller, ist aber nötig um mit dem einen Gang bergauf zu kommen.
Naja, und man kann die Sitzlänge nicht anpassen. Musst halt zwischen 165 und 180 cm groß sein um halbwegs bequem treten zu können.

Bei mir ist der Elektromotor raus, deswegen darf ich es hier posten ;-)

Aber: ich nehms bald wieder raus aus dem Singlespeedforum, denn demnächst hat es mehr als einen Gang (wenn ich die Kassette irgedwie auf den Freilauf bekomme), und der Motor soll auch wieder rein, dann allerdings mit etwas anderer Elektrik, angepeilt sind 50 km/h. Und dann fahr ich damit zur Arbeit und investiere die 150 Euro im Monat für sinnvollere Dinge als Benzin (Knöllchen zum Beispiel...). Das wird ein Schauspiel geben


----------



## Tommi74 (16. April 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Ist ja der Hammer
> 
> Kannst Du etwas mehr zu dem Rad erzählen, allenfalls noch eine Seitenansicht reinstellen?



Seitenansicht? Bitte schön! (Ist zwar nicht meiner, aber egal). Weiß jemand wo ich so ein Outfit herbekomme? Es könnte ja mal regnen...






So, bevor ich hier gleich eine Forum-Sperre verpasst bekomme, ich poste demnächst wirklich einen Singlespeeder der der ungeschriebenen Definition entspricht, versprochen.


----------



## trapperjohn (16. April 2008)




----------



## Illuminus (16. April 2008)

wie geil is das denn  ..zu schön ^^


----------



## 8grad (17. April 2008)

rotz scharfe Singlespeed-Fixed-Kiste: 
Steht in Florenz (hat wahrscheinlich n paar Jahre im Arno gelegen) + funktioniert

Mal am Rande. Hab heute für 21 E ne 26" Rennrad Carbon-Gabel erwischt und will die in mein MTB einbauen... Muß ich da böses erwarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (17. April 2008)

wie  geil. Einfach mal nen Ritzel aufgeschweißt.


----------



## roesli (17. April 2008)

Sinclair... - ich erinnere mich blass. Das Bild hatte ich aber nicht mehr in Erinnerung. Es ist ja auch nicht ganz unerklärlich, dass man sowas verdrängt  

Hab grad nachgeschlagen und einige Interessante Verbindungen gefunden. Sowohl die Geschichte des Fahrzeugs (produziert beim Staubsaugerhersteller Hoover) als auch die seines Entwicklers (einer der frühen Moneymaker im PC-Business) ist ja hochspannend. 

Sir Clive Sinclair scheint übrigens ein Händchen für ... ähm...  AUSGEFALLENE Konstruktionen zu haben. Sein letzter Wurf ist das A-Bike:






Übrigens auch Singlespeed  





Tommi74 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht für Kinder! Mit Turbo-Conversion Kit brauchst du sogar nen Führerschein dafür.
> 
> Das ist ein Sinclair C5, sollte in den 80ern den Personennahverkehr revolutionieren. Leider floppte das Ding und die Firma ist nach 17.000 Exemplaren Pleite gegangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommi74 (17. April 2008)

Jau, alles richtig,

mein erster PC war ein Sinclair ZX81, 1 kb RAM, Folientastatur, liegt zu hause und wartet bis er teuer wird ;-)

Das A-Bike muss ich mir irgendwann auch noch mal gönnen.


----------



## roesli (17. April 2008)

Besser nicht. Ich bin das Ding an der Eurobike 06 gefahren und hab mir beinahe den Hals gebrochen. Fahren kannst Du das nicht weiter als über den Hof. 

Dafür gab's den "most fancy folding ball-pen" der Messe


----------



## Tommi74 (17. April 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Besser nicht. Ich bin das Ding an der Eurobike 06 gefahren und hab mir beinahe den Hals gebrochen. Fahren kannst Du das nicht weiter als über den Hof.
> 
> Dafür gab's den "most fancy folding ball-pen" der Messe



Ich vermute mal die Räder sind zu klein und man bleibt an jedem Kieselstein hängen, richtig?

Bietet also Tuningpotenzial...


----------



## roesli (17. April 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal die Räder sind zu klein und man bleibt an jedem Kieselstein hängen, richtig?
> 
> Bietet also Tuningpotenzial...



Ein Bild sagt manchmal mehr als 1000 Worte:


----------



## hasenheide (17. April 2008)

8grad schrieb:


> Mal am Rande. Hab heute für 21 E ne 26" Rennrad Carbon-Gabel erwischt und will die in mein MTB einbauen... Muß ich da böses erwarten?



Wenn Du vorne keine Bremse anbauen willst und keine großen Ansprüche an Geometrie/Fahrverhalten stellst, könnte es klappen...


----------



## elsepe (17. April 2008)

thema sinclair

gabs(gibts) bei euch eidgenossen nicht so ein ähnliches gerät namens twike?

mein stiefvater hatte anfang der 90er mal n elektroauto das fast genauso aussah wie der sinclair n mini-el:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## patpix (17. April 2008)

Hallo,

kurzes Update, da neue Teile eingetroffen sind (verbaut wird Samstag):



















Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (18. April 2008)

So hier nun erstmal die Finale Version. Man beachte den neuen Vorbau, den es vor kurzem neu fÃ¼r 10â¬ in der Bucht gab. Nach 4 Wochen Wartezeit ist auch endlich der Miche X-Press Nabensatz gekommen. Vorn werde ich auch bald (radial?) einspeichen.:









45:17.

Nico.


----------



## niconj (18. April 2008)

tatsu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurzes Update, da neue Teile eingetroffen sind (verbaut wird Samstag):
> 
> ...



Wird ja dann ein schickes High-End Surly. Ich hatte auch mal hydraulische Bremsen an meiner Karre aber da Surly bei den Ausfallenden geschlafen hat, war das Immer ein Krampf, wenn ich mal die Kette spannen musste. Die Bremse hat danach immer geschliffen. Mit den Avid kann man das ja schön einstellen. Cool wären wirklich diese Sliding Dropouts, die On-One mal bei dem Pompino verbaut hatte.


----------



## GlanDas (18. April 2008)

sieht gut aus !
Was das für ein Lenker? Syntace Stratos?


----------



## niconj (18. April 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> sieht gut aus !
> Was das für ein Lenker? Syntace Stratos?



Danke.

Jap. Gekürzt aber. Ich mag das nicht, wenn der noch so nach oben geht. 

Nico.


----------



## niconj (18. April 2008)

Wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was für ein Selle Royal Sattel ich genau habe, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!

Nico.


----------



## yellow-faggin (18. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Jap. Gekürzt aber. Ich mag das nicht, wenn der noch so nach oben geht.
> 
> Nico.



Hi,
kannst du bitte mal den crank brothers steuersatz auf die waage legen und noch nen paar detailfotos machen und von den miche xpress naben auch  
ist nämlich beides bei mir auch in engster auswahl zu kaufen für mein surly....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (18. April 2008)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst du bitte mal den crank brothers steuersatz auf die waage legen und noch nen paar detailfotos machen und von den miche xpress naben auch
> ist nämlich beides bei mir auch in engster auswahl zu kaufen für mein surly....



Da verwechselst du was. Der Steuersatz ist nicht meiner (anderer User). Die Fotos von der Nabe kommen bald. Ansonsten beim Singlespeedshop schauen. Da sind ja auch fotos.
Nico.


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2008)

das surly wird sehr edel!
das rad von niconj ist auch sehr gut geworden.

bin auch grad am umbauen des eingängers.



am oberrohr die bremszugführung abgesägt,
alle teile abgebaut.
steuerstaz + tretlager lass ich nachher ausbauen.
dann ab zum "beschichter".

im moment tüftel ich noch an der farbkombi






am WE noch mal mit nem hardware RAL fächer gegenchecken.

einzige vorgabe: die farbe muß zum blauen chris king passen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (18. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Da verwechselst du was. Der Steuersatz ist nicht meiner (anderer User). Die Fotos von der Nabe kommen bald. Ansonsten beim Singlespeedshop schauen. Da sind ja auch fotos.
> Nico.



ups ist mir auch grad aufgefallen  
nee ich will die mal in live sehen, ich weiß ja wie sie im prinzip aussehen, hab ja den 08er katalog zu hause....
dennis


----------



## yellow-faggin (18. April 2008)

tatsu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurzes Update, da neue Teile eingetroffen sind (verbaut wird Samstag):
> 
> ...




hi tatsu,
kannst du mal bitte nen paar detailfotos von dem crank brothers steuersatz machen.
dennis


----------



## roesli (18. April 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> thema sinclair
> 
> gabs(gibts) bei euch eidgenossen nicht so ein ähnliches gerät namens twike?
> 
> mein stiefvater hatte anfang der 90er mal n elektroauto das fast genauso aussah wie der sinclair n mini-el:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:



Tatsächlich, die Mini-El sind ähnlich  - und die gibt's immer noch! Zufälligerweise hat der Schweizer Importeur seinen Sitz an meinem Wohnort. 

Das Twike war vom Konzept her dem Sinclair ähnlich - und war auch vergleichbar erfolglos auf dem Markt und von ähnlichen Konstruktionsmängeln betroffen.  Lieber ein Mini-El, das funktioniert  

Und nun: Back to topic!


----------



## roesli (18. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was für ein Selle Royal Sattel ich genau habe, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!
> 
> Nico.



Von der Form her entspricht es einem Concor. Könnte sich um einen preiswerteren kleinen Bruder davon handeln.


----------



## trapperjohn (18. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> So hier nun erstmal die Finale Version. Man beachte den neuen Vorbau, den es vor kurzem neu für 10 in der Bucht gab.



Aber aufpassen mit der Klemmung ...


----------



## chri55 (18. April 2008)

das vom niconj ist ein Traum   ...


----------



## niconj (18. April 2008)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen mit der Klemmung ...



Was ist mit der Klemmung? Ist für 26mm und das genau hat mein Lenker.

Nico.

@your enemy: Dankefein.


----------



## trapperjohn (18. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Klemmung? Ist für 26mm und das genau hat mein Lenker.



Die alten Shimano Vorbauten sind zwar sehr schön, haben aber Segmentklemmung. Dadurch werden die Lenker relativ "punktuell" geklemmt - nix gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patpix (18. April 2008)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> hi tatsu,
> kannst du mal bitte nen paar detailfotos von dem crank brothers steuersatz machen.
> dennis



Für einzelne Details leider zu spät.  Habe die Nacht kaum schlafen können und den Steuersatz schon eingebaut. Aber trotzdem ein paar Photos im eingebauten Zustand:











Ich finde der passt sehr gut in einen schlanken Stahlrahmen, da er nicht so "dick" aufträgt. Fahre sonst, wie sollte es anders sein, Chris King im Element. Jedoch würde der meiner Meinung nach zu fett im Stahlrahmen aussehen. Der Crank Brothers ist auf jedenfall von gleich hoher Qualität und Top verarbeitet.

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## Felixxx (18. April 2008)

Wow - der Steuersatz sieht mal richtig klasse aus  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## _stalker_ (18. April 2008)

@ tatsu

der Rahmen ist 16" bzw. "S", richtig?
Falls er dir nicht gefallen sollte vom Fahrgefühl her, dann meld dich bei mir...mein Stumpi ist vorhin gestorben


----------



## yellow-faggin (18. April 2008)

tatsu schrieb:


> Für einzelne Details leider zu spät.  Habe die Nacht kaum schlafen können und den Steuersatz schon eingebaut. Aber trotzdem ein paar Photos im eingebauten Zustand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi tatsu,
sieht auf jeden fall schon mal richtig klasse aus  
geht mir genauso mit den miche xpress naben und wenn der steuersatz bald auch noch kommt, werd ich auch schlecht schlafen können....
geht der einbau eigentlich genauso problemlos wie bei jedem normalen ahead steuersatz auch?? kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen, wenn die einfach nen paar teile weglassen und die schalen gleichzeitig lager sind   weiß nich wie ich das erklären soll..............
dennis


----------



## niconj (19. April 2008)

Hier mal die Fotos von den Naben.


----------



## Onegear (19. April 2008)

tatsu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurzes Update, da neue Teile eingetroffen sind (verbaut wird Samstag):
> 
> ...



Die Fräse von Hope gehört wohl zu den zufriedenen ihrer Artgenossen.
Die Bremse ist echt mit das schönste, was es derzeit zu kaufen gibt 
ansonsten natürlich wunderschön das 1x1   (ausser die Reifen, die sind wirklich Geschmackssache)


----------



## yellow-faggin (19. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Hier mal die Fotos von den Naben.



hi,
dankeschön für die bilder  
hmm die sehen ja aus, wie die normalen miche primato pista, meine sollen angeblich so aussehen, wie die aus dem mixhe xpress laufradsatz, also mit roten aufklebern, naja warten wir mal ab.
dennis


----------



## niconj (19. April 2008)

Och naja... die Aufkleber sind doch wurst. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass du andere Naben bekommst es sei denn, du hast andere bestellt. Die im LR-Satz sind ja glaube ich andere. Zumindest die VR-Nabe ist eine 24 Loch.


----------



## _stalker_ (19. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (19. April 2008)

Nee, der Vorbau sieht nicht gut aus... Das ist zu krüppelig... Aber wenn du es so fahren willst...
Ist da ein Bashguard innnen montiert?


----------



## _stalker_ (19. April 2008)

Fährt sich für meinen krüppeligen Körper (kurze Beine) gut so. Bergauf und bei Gegenwind sehr hilfreich. 
Ich tausche sowieso oft Lenker und Vorbau. Hab ja noch nen 80mm OS Vorbau mit -8° für den Riser hier und nen 100mm -17° samt dem Stratos als andere Setups. 

Was du für nen Rockring hälst ist glaube ich einfach nur die Kette - habe jedenfalls keinen montiert (wozu auch).


----------



## kimpel (19. April 2008)

is das vorne ne 32loch pista? sind dir für radial freigegeben?


----------



## _stalker_ (19. April 2008)

ja ist es, keine ahnung und ist mir auch schei$$egal 
ich zweifle sehr stark an, dass der flansch ausreisst


----------



## r0ckZ (19. April 2008)

wann machste hinten auch mal nen grünen reifen drauf?
der blaue stört finde ich


----------



## _stalker_ (19. April 2008)

ich rocke doch nicht den teuren grünen stelvio kaputt =D
der wird vielleicht ab und an sonntags für flachlandtouren ohne viel geskidde aufgezogen - wenn überhaupt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wenn der blaue durch ist kommt wohl n roter hin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: zur Frage unten - Riss quer durchs halbe Unterrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huba (19. April 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> ...mein Stumpi ist vorhin gestorben


Mein Beileid! Woran denn? Mein BassoRahmen kam heute vom pulvern...

Tschüß,
Huba


----------



## Alex de Large (20. April 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>



Gefällt mir sehr gut mit dem negativen Vorbau +++

Das I-Tüpfelchen wäre nach meinem Geschmack noch ne Sattelstütze mit Setback. Irgendwie kommt die Klemmung unter dem Sattel bei der geraden Stütze (Thomson?) nen bischen klobig rüber.


----------



## Förster (20. April 2008)

Stalker, sach ma, das is doch keene Kette an Deiner Karre, das sieht eher wie Riementrieb aus. Oder war der Kasten Bier gestern abend bei mir zuviel?


Fahre auch mit negativen Vorbau und finde es auch klasse. Am Anfang dachte ich auch, was ist das denn, aber wirklich bequem und macht irre viel Spass.


----------



## _stalker_ (20. April 2008)

Stütze mit Setback passt nicht zur Sitzposition. Das ist keine Thomson Elite sondern was viel billigeres leichteres, das ich abgelabelt habe.

Der Riemenantrieb hört auf den Namen KHE Collapse Chain - waren also wohl doch drei bis neun Bierchen zu viel  

Danke an alle, denen es gefällt - und an die, die es komisch finden oder die irgendetwas stört noch viel mehr 
-------------
Ontopic - Übergangslösung für das gerissene Stumpi:






Der Rahmen wird noch von Zuganschlägen befreit und bekommt dann die gleiche Farbe wie die Gabel.
Eigendlich ist/wird das ein Straßenrad mit Slicks und 44:14.


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2008)

dein fixie ist nach wie vor geil.
negativ vorbau kommt auch gut.
richtig geil und newskool wär's mit nem rizer


----------



## _stalker_ (20. April 2008)

das ist n riser


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2008)

stimmt


----------



## _stalker_ (20. April 2008)

das ist aber nicht geil und newskool sondern einfach nur bequem und gut zu greifen 
ich komme grade vom ausritt mit dem rockhopper - das geht ganz ordentlich den berg rauf 
so und jetzt poste hier mal wer bilder von singlespeedern...ist ja schlimm mit dem gelaber


----------



## patpix (20. April 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> @ tatsu
> 
> der Rahmen ist 16" bzw. "S", richtig?
> Falls er dir nicht gefallen sollte vom Fahrgefühl her, dann meld dich bei mir...mein Stumpi ist vorhin gestorben


Richtig ist der 16". Mein Beileid für das Stumpi, sehr schade. Muß Dich jedoch enttäuschen, hab heut meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem Surly gemacht und bin absolut begeistert. Nach dem ganzen technischem "Schnick-Schnack" am Rocky und am Trek-Rennrad, macht die Einfachheit am Singlespeedler wirklich Spaß. Einpaar Sachen werden noch feingetunt und dann ist es fertig.

Gruß, tatsu.







 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 



Ich bin totaler Fan von den Reifen geworden, echt pornös.

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## manomano (20. April 2008)

Die Reifen sind echt pornös, aber lenken sehr von dem schöne Rad ab!
Trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2008)

sauguad!


----------



## Levi Strauss (20. April 2008)

absolut schön !          die reifen sind nicht so mein ding aber ok ... nur die kette ...?  klappt das ? würde wohl eher eine single-speed/rücktrittkette verwenden ...


----------



## ersatzspeiche (20. April 2008)

Robert


----------



## patpix (20. April 2008)

ersatzspeiche schrieb:


> Robert



Krass! Grün is geil!  



Levi Strauss schrieb:


> absolut schön !          die reifen sind nicht so mein ding aber ok ... nur die kette ...?  klappt das ? würde wohl eher eine single-speed/rücktrittkette verwenden ...



Danke erstmal für Eure positiven Eindrücke. Was meinst Du mit Rücktrittkette, ist die Rohloff nicht geeignet für Singlespeed? Ist doch ne ganz normale MTB-Kurbel mit MTB-Kettenblatt und 16er Freilaufritzel.

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## kon (20. April 2008)

tatsu schrieb:


> Ich bin totaler Fan von den Reifen geworden, echt pornös.
> 
> Gruß, tatsu.



das sind doch die rattlesnake von sweetskinz. kannst du mal kurz schreiben welche genau? cruiser, mtb, ... da gibt doch verschiedene versionen (also vom rattlesnake) von oder?


----------



## patpix (20. April 2008)

Richtig, "Rattleback" ist nur die Design-Variante, ich habe den 26x1,95 Semislick (Drahtreifen, nicht faltbar).

http://www.sweetskinztires.com/sweetskinztires/products.aspx

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## Levi Strauss (20. April 2008)

tatsu schrieb:


> Krass! Grün is geil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. da wissen andere sicher mehr nur ist mir schon passiert dass die kette n abgang gemacht hat - eine rücktrittkette ist seitensteifer als eine schaltungskette ... mit dieser habe ich seit dem keinerlei probleme mehr ...


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2008)

das grüne rad ist wunderprächtig.

meine baustelle:



die unnötigen anlötteile runtergeflext.
nicht schön aber selten.
ausfaller brauchen noch ein wenig schliff,
ist halt recht wellig geworden.
cantis abflexen trau ich mich irgendwie nicht...

farbfrage immer noch offen.
3 favouriten: RAL 1028, 5002 oder 6018
und die gabel dann weiss...


----------



## RealNBK (21. April 2008)

ersatzspeiche schrieb:


> Robert



Das nenn ich mal kurzen Radstand! Krass.. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?

Zum grünen Surly: kann man das HR einfach ausbauen, oder muss der bremsstattel weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patpix (21. April 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Zum grünen Surly: kann man das HR einfach ausbauen, oder muss der bremsstattel weg?



Bremssattel muß leider weg (Schrauben lösen reicht aber), den Kompromiss mußte ich eingehen, da von Anfang an klar war, dass es passieren kann.

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## ersatzspeiche (21. April 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal kurzen Radstand! Krass.. Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Das ist nen Ostro. Die sitzen in Polen und baun Rahmen mehr oder weniger auf Maß.


----------



## _stalker_ (21. April 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> farbfrage immer noch offen.
> 3 favouriten: RAL 1028, 5002 oder 6018



don't paint it 6018 - that's so yesterday


----------



## niconj (21. April 2008)

tatsu schrieb:


> Bremssattel muß leider weg (Schrauben lösen reicht aber), den Kompromiss mußte ich eingehen, da von Anfang an klar war, dass es passieren kann.
> 
> Gruß, tatsu.



Stimmt. Das ist eben der Mist beim Surly. Danach kann man die Bremse auch wieder neu einstellen denn genau so auf den Millimeter bekommt man das nicht wieder grade rein. Ging bei mir zumindest nicht immer. Dann schliff es im Wiegetritt und das nervte schon....

Mit der BB7 ist das sehr viel cooler. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich nur die Deore 535 dran hatte.


----------



## bofh (21. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das ist eben der Mist beim Surly. Danach kann man die Bremse auch wieder neu einstellen denn genau so auf den Millimeter bekommt man das nicht wieder grade rein. Ging bei mir zumindest nicht immer. Dann schliff es im Wiegetritt und das nervte schon....
> Mit der BB7 ist das sehr viel cooler. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich nur die Deore 535 dran hatte.


Details, bitte.

Ich überlege nämlich auch, meine 1x1 auf die BB7 umzustellen.

E.


----------



## niconj (21. April 2008)

Naja... wie ich schon sagte, so genau bekommt man das mit dem Rad(wieder)einbau nicht hin und bei der BB7 klickt man dann einfach den schleifenden Belag ein Bisschen nach außen und nix schleift mehr. 

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die Gabel, oder sind es meine Naben, recht weich ist und der Druckpunkt, wenn es selbst beim Bergauffahren im Wiegetritt nicht schleifen soll, dann eben erst später kommt. Mir ist das wurst, denn Bremsen tut die schon mal sehr viel besser als die Deore. Ich habe Nokons dran und die Roten KoolStop. 

Noch fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullvektor (21. April 2008)

hallo
so hier mein neues.der alu SSPer darf jetzt erst mal in die sommerpause gehen.optisch ist noch nicht das letzte wort gesprochen,hatte es erst mit silbernen anbauteilen versehen,aber hat mir dann doch nicht so gefallen.übersetzung ist 39/16,komme ich sehr gut mit klar.das wintertraining hat sich also gelohnt.die gleichen trails, sonst mit kleinerer übersetzung kaum geschafft ,die letzten 2 tage bin ich da so durchgebraust. .auf die andere seite kommt ein 18er starritzel,mal schauhen wie das so im gelände funzt.wenn nicht fahre ich halt grössere übersetzung nur für die strasse.die nabe ist ne white industries mit white eno freilaufritzel.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bikefritzel (21. April 2008)

die optik ist furchtbar...aber ich kenn das diese räder machen meistens am meisten spaß


----------



## bofh (21. April 2008)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> die optik ist furchtbar...aber ich kenn das diese räder machen meistens am meisten spaß


Du hast ja überhaupt keine Ahnung. 
Bis auf die Felgen finde ich die Optik perfekt.

E.


----------



## nullvektor (21. April 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Du hast ja überhaupt keine Ahnung.
> Bis auf die Felgen finde ich die Optik perfekt.
> 
> E.


für die felgen könnte ich mir auch in den hintern beißen.vr kann ich ja noch problemlos ändern,aber das hr neu einspeichen lassen.....ne .egal es fährt gut und irgendwann werde ich mal paar euronen locker machen.


----------



## Huba (21. April 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> don't paint it 6018 - that's so yesterday



Dann paint it doch 6009. This is how my frame is gesterday zurückgekommen from the Pulverlackierung. A very fett color I think.

And von wegen yesterday: 6011 or 6013 are very yesterday, but schöne colors allemal.

 

Huba


----------



## GlanDas (21. April 2008)

Die Bremshebel stellung tut allein beim hinschauen schon weh !


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2008)

also mir gefällt das koga.
lass krachen!


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> don't paint it 6018 - that's so yesterday


yesterday's lunch can be tomorrow's breakfast  

but vermutlich it turns dunkelblau.


----------



## Opa Kruse (22. April 2008)

@a.nienie

was isn das für n bikefarbenkonfigurator, den du da verwendet hast? und wo finde ich den?


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2008)

die ist eigenbau. simple vektor datei (adobe illustrator).
kann ich Dir mailen. als .eps sicher auch mit corel oder so bearbeitbar.

die farbwerte hab ich aus ner RAL farbtabelle übernommen
(zb www.mh-designs.de/pdfs/farbe/RAL-Farbtabelle.pdf ).

kommt als erster eindruck halbwegs hin,
aber ohne nen richtigen farbfächer geht da nix
(bei den blautönen ist zb zu viel schwarz drin).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (23. April 2008)

So... nun isses endlich (fast) fertig. Hab heute das VR radial eingespeicht. Mal sehen, wie das sich macht. War heute mit dem Rad bei Zonenschein (dem ein oder anderen ein Begriff) und die werden den Rahmen für mich von den Zuganschlägen usw. befreien und dann weiß pulvern. Man sieht es nicht auf dem Foto aber der Lack ist echt fürn Arsch den ich da genommen hab.


----------



## RealNBK (23. April 2008)

Bestimmt sehr schnell das teil!
Aber warum bremst du rechts/vorne?


----------



## insanerider (24. April 2008)

Motorradfahrer?


----------



## insanerider (24. April 2008)

mal wieder meines...kommt immer näher an den "fertig" zustand....blaue pedale(wahlweise purple) fehlen noch


----------



## niconj (24. April 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Bestimmt sehr schnell das teil!



Naja... kommt immer auf den Fahrer an oder? 



RealNBK schrieb:


> Aber warum bremst du rechts/vorne?



Ich musste mich entscheiden und irgendwie fand ich das mal nicht schlecht. Mir ist das wurst, wo die Bremse dran ist (bin kein Motoradfahrer) und benutzen tu ich sie eh kaum.

Nico.


----------



## niconj (24. April 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> mal wieder meines...kommt immer näher an den "fertig" zustand....blaue pedale(wahlweise purple) fehlen noch



Für meinen Geschmack ein Bisschen zu viel Blau und Rottöne. Rosa Lenker und Purple Kurbel? Nicht gerade das, was ich verbauen würde aber es ist auf jeden fall speziell.

Die Sattelstütze würde ich noch in schwarz glänzend wählen. Passt dann besser zum Vorbau.


----------



## Opa Kruse (24. April 2008)

@niconj

vorn radial, rote felgen, weißer rahmen... echt schick das teil.

kommst du mit den pedalen zurecht? ich hätte schiss, das sie ungewollt beim kontern ausklicken.


----------



## niconj (24. April 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> @niconj
> 
> vorn radial, rote felgen, weißer rahmen... echt schick das teil.
> 
> kommst du mit den pedalen zurecht? ich hätte schiss, das sie ungewollt beim kontern ausklicken.



Ich habe sie so weit es geht hart eingestellt. Ich habe eben Schiss, dass ich bei Käfigpedale nicht schnell genug rauskomm, weil ich schon immer Clickies fahr. Drüber nachgedacht die Pedale zu wechseln hab ich schon oft.

Was ist denn z.B. wenn ich zur Seite kipp, warum auch immer, bei Clickies click ich ja eh zur Seite aus und habe das dann gleich in der Bewegung. Wenn ich mit Käfig fahr muss ich doch erst nach hinten und dann zur Seite.


----------



## Opa Kruse (24. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Was ist denn z.B. wenn ich zur Seite kipp, warum auch immer, bei Clickies click ich ja eh zur Seite aus und habe das dann gleich in der Bewegung. Wenn ich mit Käfig fahr muss ich doch erst nach hinten und dann zur Seite.



stimmt schon, erst nach hinten, dann zur seite. ist aber reine gewohnheitssache. klickies fahr ich nur an meinen sporträdern. 
außerdem haben käfige einen weiten vorteil: in der stadt, wo man von A nach B fährt, und dann ne zeit zu fuß unterwegs ist lauf ich lieber mit normalen schuhen rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (24. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack ein Bisschen zu viel Blau und Rottöne. Rosa Lenker und Purple Kurbel? Nicht gerade das, was ich verbauen würde aber es ist auf jeden fall speziell.
> 
> Die Sattelstütze würde ich noch in schwarz glänzend wählen. Passt dann besser zum Vorbau.



ja der rote kettenstrebenschutz ist mir noch ein dorn im auge, ich hab aber bisher noch keine ideallösung gefunden. der lenker muss bleiben....auf den alten odyssey bin ich stolz


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2008)

@insanerider: farblich einige "verbrechen"
aber so im ganzen schon kuhl.

@niconj: das radial einspeichen hat sich gelohnt - sieht saugeil aus.
anlötteile ab ist nen guter plan, das macht optsich echt was aus.


----------



## niconj (24. April 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> ja der rote kettenstrebenschutz ist mir noch ein dorn im auge



Brauchst du denn überhaupt einen? Bei SSP sollte die Kette doch nicht so schlackern. Ich weiß nicht wie der Surly Spanner so ist. Ist doch nen Surly oder?


----------



## r0ckZ (24. April 2008)

find das farbmassaker grade geil!
jetzt noch n bisschen gold oder orange!

und wo gibts denn den flaschenhalter + passende pornoflasche für kalte tage?


----------



## RealNBK (24. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... kommt immer auf den Fahrer an oder?



Auf nem Hollanrad sitzt man halt doch etwas anders und die max. geschwindigkeit ist dadurch doch sehr eingeschränkt..


----------



## insanerider (24. April 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> find das farbmassaker grade geil!
> jetzt noch n bisschen gold oder orange!
> 
> und wo gibts denn den flaschenhalter + passende pornoflasche für kalte tage?



den gibts bei singlespeed.nl, die flasche ist ein flachmann vom zigarren etc.händler meines vertrauens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (24. April 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Brauchst du denn überhaupt einen? Bei SSP sollte die Kette doch nicht so schlackern. Ich weiß nicht wie der Surly Spanner so ist. Ist doch nen Surly oder?


nein sondern ein dmr irgendwas 2 soweit ich mich erinnere, da ist jedoch die abstandsschraube beim anziehen weggeplatz so dass ich angst habe, er könnte einklappen...deshalb der schutz. lieber wär mir was in pink....


----------



## Blackhawk88 (24. April 2008)

endlich auch mal "fertig"geworden


----------



## Deleted 76843 (24. April 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, schlicht und clean. Sag mal, hast du alle Schriftzüge entfernt?

Mfg


----------



## GlanDas (24. April 2008)

Was sind das für Bremshebel?
Canti's oder V-Brakes Hebel?

An meinem sind bis jetzt noch V-Brakes Hebel mit RR Bremsen . . . knall harter Durckpunkt - winziger Hebelweg - scheiß Bremspower -> brauche Canti Hebel


----------



## niconj (24. April 2008)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> endlich auch mal "fertig"geworden



Du Dieb! Das schaut ja fast aus wie meins... nur ohne Rot und Fixie und anderer Lenker, Pedale, Reifen usw. 

Mir gefällts.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (24. April 2008)

freut mich wenns euch gefällt  

rahmen ist neu lackiert und alles andere wurde poliert, deshalb sind keine schriftzüge mehr drauf

sind v-brake hebel, ist schon ziemlich gewöhnugsbedürftig, aber ich sag ja immer "wer bremst verliert!"

@niconj: so en komischer lenker wie du da hast würd mich auch noch so en bisschen geil machen, hab schon überlegt den alten rr lenker abzusäbeln...


----------



## RealNBK (24. April 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Was sind das für Bremshebel?
> Canti's oder V-Brakes Hebel?
> 
> An meinem sind bis jetzt noch V-Brakes Hebel mit RR Bremsen . . . knall harter Durckpunkt - winziger Hebelweg - scheiß Bremspower -> brauche Canti Hebel



Kauf dir doch ältere Avid Hebel. Da ist das Hebelverhältnis variabel. Mit meinen alten Promax hebeln kann den Zug in einer zweiten Position einhängen. Dürfte dann auch ein Cantihebel sein. Wenn meine hübschen Avids nächste Woche vom eloxieren zurückkommen hätte ich evtl ein paar abzugeben. 
Cantihebel sind immer so elend lang und garnicht dezent. Evtl die vom Paul sind noch schön...
Auch cool sind BMX hebel für U-Brakes. knackig kurz, auch für einen Finger zu gebauchen!


----------



## GlanDas (24. April 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> knackig kurz, auch für einen Finger zu gebauchen!



Nene, die Dinger passen einfach nicht !  

Mal sehen was ich auftreiben kann


----------



## Blackhawk88 (24. April 2008)

ich wollt mal bei gelegenheit cross zusatzbremshebel probieren, die sollen ja ganz gut funktionieren


----------



## #KUBA# (24. April 2008)

hi!
hier mal mein neuaufbau, 53/18:






[/URL][/IMG]
bestimmung is als schönwetter-ssp für die stadt zu dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (24. April 2008)

ach das ist ja auch mal ein schönes gerät
ein paar passende riemen zufinden dürfte aber nicht ganz einfach sein


----------



## niconj (25. April 2008)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> ich wollt mal bei gelegenheit cross zusatzbremshebel probieren, die sollen ja ganz gut funktionieren



Funktioniert super! Ich habe auch noch einen zum Verkauf.  Siehe Signatur.

Nico.


----------



## niconj (25. April 2008)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> ach das ist ja auch mal ein schönes gerät
> ein paar passende riemen zufinden dürfte aber nicht ganz einfach sein



Wieso? Gibt es im Singlespeedshop. Kosten nur ein Bisschen. 20 glaube ich.

Das Rad ist sehr schick. Als Fixie wäre es ne 11.

Nico.


----------



## #KUBA# (25. April 2008)

genau das ist das problem. 22,-â¬ fÃ¼r n paar riemen find ich zu teuer, in anderen farben gibts die fÃ¼r n 10er. mÃ¶glicherweise kriegt n hÃ¤ndler um die ecke noch n paar von nem sammler und kann die mir gÃ¼nstig anbieten.
beste grÃ¼Ãe
KUBA


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2008)

wunderschönes rad kuba.
aber fix wär's noch besser


----------



## BQuark (25. April 2008)

das grüne rad ist klasse.
ist der sattel neu mit leder bezogen?


----------



## nevisthebrave (25. April 2008)




----------



## #KUBA# (25. April 2008)

n fixed wär eventuell das nächste projekt, mal sehn.
den sattel hab ich hier ausm bikemarkt. is leder, keine ahnung ob selbst gemacht.


----------



## the punkrock (25. April 2008)

on one inbred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (26. April 2008)

@Nevisthebrave: So schaut es schon sehr schick aus aber leider hängt die Kette und ohne Spanner wird das wohl nix. Sag mal, hast du die Felgen selbst lackiert? Schaut an den Flanken so aus.

@The punkrock: Da sieht man ja garnix.


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

stolz wie oskar...::


----------



## chri55 (28. April 2008)

das Rad ist dir ein bisschen zu klein oder? sähe mit gekröpfter Stütze besser aus...


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> das Rad ist dir ein bisschen zu klein oder? sähe mit gekröpfter Stütze besser aus...



jau. stütze und sattel sind noch nicht endgültig. war der erste rollout, sattelklemmbolzen hat sich permanent gelockert und der  sattelstützenbolzen nachgegeben (war mir vorher klar) 





das hat nicht so spass gemacht. der rest war nur geil.... 

ist übrigens ein 22" gt rahmen (24" mitte bis ende sattelrohr) und ja es könnte den tick größer sein.   aber so isses schön wendig. und ist meine neue stadtschlampe. und richtig eingestellt siehts dann auch nicht mehr so fies aus...
,


----------



## a.nienie (28. April 2008)

fährst Du hinten scheibenbremse?

würde mir aus optischen gründen die mühe machen
einen schlichteren kettenspanner als das schaltwerk zu montieren.

und nur ein ritzel hinten,
wenn das aufwandsmäßig vertretbar ist.


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> fährst Du hinten scheibenbremse?
> 
> würde mir aus optischen gründen die mühe machen
> einen schlichteren kettenspanner als das schaltwerk zu montieren.
> ...



nein. ist ein 26" lrs Mtb rahmen in den ich 28er reingekloppt habe. ein 96er ohne scheibenaufnahme. siehe cantisockel. vorne ne cyclocross gabel mit 28er cantibolzen udn niedriger ebh. 

demnach hatte ich hinten ein problem - oder vielmehr keins, denn ich wollte eh ne rollenbremse verbauen. zusammen mit den vbrake hebeln ( profile quickstop1 - die ich eigentlich verbauen wollte zogen vorne trotz travelagents nicht die butter vom brot - stichwort hüllenstauchung, zugeinholweg etc) bremst das ding hinten wie die hölle. von 0 auf block in 1cm hebelweg, druckpunkt ist knallhart. nicht clean in der optik, aber allwettertauglich und simpel. 

kettenspanner / x-1 schaltwerk: 

starte gerade erst in sispeed. und bin noch am übersetzung testen. wenn ich weiss was geht (und fitter bin) kommt das schaltwerk raus, paket wird auf ein ritzel reduziert, spanner wenn nötig mal sehn. alte kassetten für die spacer hab ich hier schon liegen ... geht da eigentlich auch plastik oder sollte es stahl / alu sein ?

besseres foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (28. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> stolz wie oskar...::



Sorry, aber worauf? Nicht mal SSp...


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Sorry, aber worauf? Nicht mal SSp...



kein schalter aber auch noch nicht auf einen gang gefixed, da hast du recht. s.o.  stolz weil es sich gut fährt trotz unkonventionellem aufbau. und tierisch spass macht. und sogar halbwegs aussieht, was ich zwischenzeitlich bezweifelt hatte.


----------



## RealNBK (28. April 2008)

Nun gut.. der Aufbau ist mir einfach zu krass und abgedreht. Ich mags systematischer, aber die Hauptsache ist dass es einen schnell und glücklich ans ziel bringt. Darum gehts doch, oder?


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Nun gut.. der Aufbau ist mir einfach zu krass und abgedreht. Ich mags systematischer, aber die *Hauptsache ist dass es einen schnell und glücklich ans ziel bring*t. Darum gehts doch, oder?



völlig korrekt. und ich finde die räder von kuba oder blackhawk bspw auch schöner. aber damit abends im regen mitm großen paket zur post ???  

in dem fall folgt der aufbau nur einer devise : form follows function. ist die stadtschlampe und kein showbike. 

1. *günstig* und haltbar -> 4130 simpler cromo rahmen. mtb, denn RR ist für meine Maße und Masse (2,06m 130 kg) meist zu weich. 
2. lübeck = flachland -> 28er bereifung.
3. stadteinsatz -> schmaler lenker mit veränderbaren griffpositionen, aber ohne drop -> trialenker-> die hebelage. 
4. alwetterrad -> nässeresistente bremse sind von vorteil, plus - der rahmen in vebindung mit dem Lrs lässt alternativ nur die Rennradbremse (oder mavic adapter) zu -> mir zu wenig power - siehe masse.

usw...

dafür - finde ichs sogar halbwegs gelungen, deswegen hab ichs gezeigt. bekommt aber sogar noch schutzbleche / licht / gepäckträger....  und ist erst der erste rollout, also noch nicht definitiv der aufbau... mittlerweile hats zb schon nen türkisen sattel... 

udn jetzt dürft ihr wieder eure styler zeigen....


----------



## _stalker_ (29. April 2008)

Eigendlich wollte ich es noch gar nicht posten, da noch so viel geändert wird, aber ihr schaut doch sicherlich auch gerne "unfertige" Fahrräder an 






Auf dem Bild mit sehr schwerem Zweit-LRS.


----------



## a.nienie (29. April 2008)

joa, soweit.


----------



## MadCyborg (29. April 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Eigendlich wollte ich es noch gar nicht posten, da noch so viel geändert wird, aber ihr schaut doch sicherlich auch gerne "unfertige" Fahrräder an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was willstn da noch tauschen? Alles drin, alles dran, Optik stimmt?
LRS sagste ja selbst, höchstens noch die Pedalen?


----------



## _stalker_ (29. April 2008)

Willst du es wirklich genau wissen? Okay:

Gabel wiegt 1,2kg -> kommt ne Maxlight rein
Innenlager wiegt 380g -> kommt ein XTR rein
Lenker ist zu schmal/schwer -> kommt ein breiter OS Riser rein
Vorbau -> wird dementsprechend auch gegen OS getauscht
Pedale -> fürs Gelände Klickpedale
LRS wiegt komplett ~4,1kg - bei gutem Wetter anderer LRS mit ~2,7kg 
Spider und Kettenblatt werden schwarz
Vielleicht noch Oury Griffe


----------



## a.nienie (29. April 2008)

wie bringste denn die kette auf spannung? exzenter?


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. April 2008)

ich mag ja eigentlich diese gerade lenker überhaupt nicht, aber wenn ich das bike so seh passt der super drauf   o.k. könnte breiter sein und etwas mehr kröpfung haben, aber was soll´s?!  

VG Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (29. April 2008)

Kettenspannung durch Magic Gear und etwas Spielraum an den Ausfallenden.

Ich will einfach mal nen breiten Lowriser fahren wegen Kontrolle und Zug am Berg. Falls mir das dann doch nicht taugt gibt es ja noch den Salsa Pro Moto Flatbar mit 660mm Breite.


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. April 2008)

ahh O.K., den kannte ich garnicht! muß direkt mal danach suchen!
aber ob ich mich an einen schmalen 660mm lenker gewöhnen kann  
ich fahr doch min 680mm   selbst am stadtrad


----------



## gierkopp (30. April 2008)

Riser find ich auch besser- aber muss das os sein? Optisch immer n bißchen dicke...
Maxlight lackst du dann aber in Rahmenfarbe?!

Sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus!


An die MagicGear- Neulinge: http://eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu.php


----------



## harzkristall (30. April 2008)




----------



## Kint (30. April 2008)

harzkristall schrieb:


> ...



nur vom feinsten ... sehr schön. ist die hardcore silber, oder titan ? was für bremsen sidn das ? kann da nix erkennen....


----------



## trapperjohn (30. April 2008)

harzkristall schrieb:


> Bild



Die Gabel ist aber zu lang, oder?


----------



## harzkristall (30. April 2008)

hi kint,

danke fuer das kompliment!

stuetze is ne titan, bremsen sind control tech v-brakes,

kurbeln sind sweetwings (+gabel ist ne 2007 marzocchi corsa sl wc ;

konnte nicht wiederstehen, gleicher ton wie die kurbeln)

hi trapperjohn,

der rahmen hat ein stark abfallendes oberrohr, daher

wohl dein kommentar.

rahmen is fuer ne gabel mit 420mm achse - gabelkone

die verbaute hat 435 mm. also geringfuegig zu hoch.

federweg bloss 80mm und die hervorragenden fahreigenschaften

bleiben erhalten


----------



## trapperjohn (30. April 2008)

harzkristall schrieb:


> der rahmen hat ein stark abfallendes oberrohr, daher
> wohl dein kommentar.
> rahmen is fuer ne gabel mit 420mm achse - gabelkone
> die verbaute hat 435 mm. also geringfuegig zu hoch.
> ...



Ich meinte eher die Höhe des Tretlagers und den Winkel von  Kettenstreben und Steuerrohr. Vielleicht täuscht das Bild auch etwas ... naja, Hauptsache, es passt dir  

Sonst sehr schön!


----------



## RealNBK (30. April 2008)

Hammer, auch wenn ich finde das kleine Rahmen einen gewissen optischen Vorteil gegenüber den großen haben. Besonders bei so langen steuerrohren.
Was ist das überhaupt für ein Rahmen und was wiegt er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. Mai 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Hammer, auch wenn ich finde das kleine Rahmen einen gewissen optischen Vorteil gegenüber den großen haben. Besonders bei so langen steuerrohren.
> Was ist das überhaupt für ein Rahmen und was wiegt er?



ich greife mal vorweg: 

das ist ein wildernesstrailbikes phoenix. wtb ist die marke von ex charlie cunningham ( dem erfinder der alumtbs) ex steve potts, und mark slate. steve potts baut jetzt exklusive rahmen in point reyes. charlie cunningham lebt mit jacquie phelan irgendwo im baumhaus. wtb hält die patente auf das grease guard system dass suntour später lizensierte , sowie die roller cam bremse. plus diverse andere. alle 4 personen sind mitglieder der mtb hall of fame. 

es gibt wohl kaum eine marke die mehr ingenieurskunst sowie ursprungsgeist des mtbing in sich vereint(e). im gegensatz zu ritchey/gary fisher/ mike sinyard  aber eher eine hippie schmiede wenn du so willst. das phoenix gabs auch in titan, und nicht wenige sind der ansicht, das dürfte wohl mit zu den besten mtbs zählen dies jemals gab. 

und die restlichen komponenten stehen dem kaum nach....zumindest was die exklusivität angeht....


----------



## Levi Strauss (1. Mai 2008)

verwirrt bin: das phoenix gab es damals schon mit single speed ausfallenden ?  
übrigens superschönes bike !


----------



## harzkristall (1. Mai 2008)

steve potts hat 1999 kurz vor schluss noch singlespeeds gebaut.

ich weiss von einem stahl (meinem) und einem aus titan.

das phoenix wurde eh nur 500 bis 600 mal gebaut, zaehlt also ohnehin

zu den rareren bikes.

rahmen wiegt 2.4 kg und ist dementsprechend stabil.

lg

uli


----------



## gierkopp (1. Mai 2008)

Wünderhübscher Rahmen! Was isn das für ne Rahmengröße?
Sieht fast so aus, als könnte der mir passen- also falls du evtl verkau...


----------



## niconj (1. Mai 2008)

+ das von nem Kumpel.


----------



## bofh (1. Mai 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> + das von nem Kumpel.
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/data/500/Rot_Wei_-Wei_Rot.jpg


Dein Kumpel ist ja ein toller freischaffender Künstler: 28"-Gabel samt 28"-Laufrad in einen Rahmen für 26"-Vorderrad.  

Kinder, Kinder, Kinder....

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (1. Mai 2008)

Tjoar, der Lenkwinkel ist wirklich sehr krass ^^
Aber am Rechten gefallen mir das radial eingespeichte Vorderrad - da bin ich sonst gar kein Fan von. Aber an dieser Felge siehts echt gut aus!


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Dein Kumpel ist ja ein toller freischaffender Künstler: 28"-Gabel samt 28"-Laufrad in einen Rahmen für 26"-Vorderrad.
> 
> Kinder, Kinder, Kinder....
> 
> E.



das kannst du eine seite vorher auch ingelbrot sehn. scheint ne mode zu sein....


----------



## niconj (2. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das richtig ist mit dem 26ger. Das Rad kam so mit dieser Gabel und 28ger Rädern. Ich werde mir demnächst auch die DP18 kaufen, pulvern lassen und dann einspeichen mit meinen Miche Naben. Entweder die oder die CXP30/33. Mal sehen, was das Geld hergibt.


----------



## bofh (2. Mai 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das richtig ist mit dem 26ger. Das Rad kam so mit dieser Gabel und 28ger Rädern.


Ok, dann war der Vorbesitzer der freischaffende Künstler.
Aber vergleich mal Lenk- und Sitzwinkel sowie die Tretlagerhöhe Deines Rades mit dem Deines Kumpels.

E.


----------



## GlanDas (2. Mai 2008)

Und jetzt auch hier.




Würd die DP18 holen, die CXP30 bauen nicht wirklich hoch . . .


----------



## akerit (2. Mai 2008)

Krabo Bahnrad,
getauscht werden noch Kette und Sattelstütze


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2008)

sehr schön. für dich gebaut oder gebraucht gekauft ? ist das audi perlweiss ? und das logo am stuerohr sieht etwas verwischt aus... oder täuscht das ?


----------



## Spook (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

würde dann auch mal mein neues Fixie hier reinstellen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/90880

und

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/90879


mfg

Felix


----------



## Spook (2. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## Levi Strauss (2. Mai 2008)

harzkristall schrieb:


> steve potts hat 1999 kurz vor schluss noch singlespeeds gebaut.
> 
> ich weiss von einem stahl (meinem) und einem aus titan.
> 
> ...



wusste ich nicht ... aber klasse ... stell dir vor du hast ein bike das es nur einmal gibt ...   hab auch n phoenix aber n "normales" - steve is eh der beste ! ich liebe die WTB sachen. für ein cunningham würde ich meine oma verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (2. Mai 2008)

der phoenix schreit förmlich nach einem dirt drop! schonmal in erwägung gezogen?


----------



## Kint (2. Mai 2008)

Spook schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde dann auch mal mein neues Fixie hier reinstellen.
> 
> ...





wenn du den bbcode unterm bild statt die url nimmst dann sieht das so aus:





schönes rad...abgefahrener rahmen...


----------



## biker1967 (2. Mai 2008)

Spook schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde dann auch mal mein neues Fixie hier reinstellen.



Kettenblatt links? Wie geil is das denn?


----------



## bofh (2. Mai 2008)

akerit schrieb:


> Krabo Bahnrad,
> getauscht werden noch Kette und Sattelstütze
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/9/0/4/7/_/large/DSC03636.JPG
> ...


Endgeiler Rahmen.  

E.


----------



## gmozi (2. Mai 2008)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Kettenblatt links? Wie geil is das denn?



Ist im BMX Bereich absolut normal ... Wer primär rechts grindet, baut den Antrieb meist nach links. Ob das allerdings bei so nem Rad hier unbedingt SINN macht wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2008)

superhübsches teil. so'n geschwungener rahmen hat was.


----------



## Spook (3. Mai 2008)

Nun ja über Sinn brauchen wir uns wohl kaum unterhalten, denn das Teil ist breakless und fixed.

Also ist ne Sinnfrage recht sinnlos. hehe schönes Wortspiel.

mfg

Felix


----------



## akerit (3. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> sehr schön. für dich gebaut oder gebraucht gekauft ? ist das audi perlweiss ? und das logo am stuerohr sieht etwas verwischt aus... oder täuscht das ?



Habe ich anfertigen lassen. Farbe ist perlweiss metalic, ob das das gleiche ist wie bei audi kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Jo, leider mit dem Logo am Steuerrohr. aber ist nicht so schlimm.
Für die Bahn gibt es noch einen anderen Laufradsatz und eine andere Übersetzung, derzeit 48/15.

Gruss


----------



## niconj (3. Mai 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Würd die DP18 holen, die CXP30 bauen nicht wirklich hoch . . .



Naja... wenn man Schwarze Felgen mit silbernen Flanken (gibt es überhaupt Felgen mit anderen als silbernen Bremsflanken?) hat, dann schaut das bei der CXP30 wirklich nicht hoch aus. Würde dann bei der DP18 auch so sein. Nimm aber mal die 30ger in silber und du hast dann so was wie das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (3. Mai 2008)

Spook schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde dann auch mal mein neues Fixie hier reinstellen.
> 
> ...



schönes teil, ist das eine spezielle kurbel oder hast du nur die seiten vertauscht und die pedale mit loctite gesichert?
ich plane nämlich an meinem bike ähnliches und suche 'ne 46er kurbel mit kettenblatt auf der linken seite.
allerdings habe ich bisher nur billige tandemkurbeln o.ä. gefunden mit viel zu kleinen kettenblättern und oft auch zu kurzen kurbelarmen.
die frage geht natürlich auch an jeden anderen, der weiß, wo es kurbeln für die linke seite gibt.

zum thema sinn oder unsinn: wir wollen doch alle nur ein bike, dass aus der masse heraussticht, auf das man stolz ist und seine passion zeigen kann. in welcher form sich das auswirkt ist und soll doch jedem selbst überlassen sein.
zeigt den herzlosen baumarktbikefahrern, dass ein fahrrad mehr ist als ein fortbewegunsmittel.


----------



## patpix (3. Mai 2008)

Tach,

das Surly ist fast komplett. Fehlt nur noch das White Industrie Ritzel und dann is Schluss. Habe gestern die Salsa-Sattelklemme bekommen und die Oldschool-UFO-Griffe aus den Anfängen der 90er. Durch Zufall habe ich die Edelstahl-Hydraulikleitungshalter beim Händer gefunden, die bisher die beste Lösung abgeben die ich gesehen habe.



 

 





 

 



Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## gurkenfolie (3. Mai 2008)

hat dein händler zufällig noch zwei von diesen leitungshaltern?


----------



## patpix (3. Mai 2008)

Nee, leider nicht. Sonst hätte ich auch gleich noch ein zweites Paar mitgenommen, da ein Kumpel die Dinger auch schon ewig für sein Fully sucht. Die Verpackung war völlig eingestaubt und lag ganz hinten in der Schublade, die müssen schon echt lange gelegen haben.

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## niconj (3. Mai 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> hat dein händler zufällig noch zwei von diesen leitungshaltern?



Gibt es die Dinger nicht bei Bike Components. Ich glaube ich habe meine von dort. Liegen jetzt bei mir sinnlos rum, da ich wieder zu Mech. Scheibe zurück bin. .... Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ....

Nico.


----------



## low-tide (3. Mai 2008)

Die  Leitungshalter bekommt man bei jedem Fachhändler, notfalls bei Rose bestellen. Die haben die sogar in zwei verschiedenen Ausführungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spook (3. Mai 2008)

Hi

Also, Kurbel ist ne stinknormale Kurbel, die einfach auf der anderen Seite montiert wurde. 
Als Pedale dienen Time Attack, da kann man relativ leicht die Achse wechseln und somit den vertauschen. Also ist die Achse vom linken Pedal im rechten Körper und umgekehrt. wie sich das dauerhaft schlägt kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.

mfg

Felix


----------



## Kint (3. Mai 2008)

low-tide schrieb:


> Die  Leitungshalter bekommt man bei jedem Fachhändler, notfalls bei Rose bestellen. Die haben die sogar in zwei verschiedenen Ausführungen.



das problem mit diesen haltern is allerdings dass sie nach gewisser zeit zum klapern neigen. die rändelschraube die das ganze im cablestop fixieren soll, - erstens bekommst dud ie meist nicht richtig fest, zweitens lockert dich sich je älter je schneller. gut - wenn auch optisch eher bescheiden ist die schrumpfschlauch lösung von magura. vielleicht bekommt man die gezeigten klammern klapperfrei mit den klebe pads untergelegt, aber solo taugen die dinger nicht viel.


----------



## #KUBA# (3. Mai 2008)




----------



## RealNBK (3. Mai 2008)

Ich liebe diese Farbkombination. Wirt unglaublich edel und ist doch total zurückhaltend.


----------



## dickerbert (3. Mai 2008)

Ja, allerdings. Wirkt super, vorallem wie das Radel auf dem Absatz steht. Aber ich würde die Felgen mal polieren, das sieht ja grauenhaft aus an so nem schönen Rahmen. Und komplett schwarze Reifen


----------



## M!tch (3. Mai 2008)

Spook schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also, Kurbel ist ne stinknormale Kurbel, die einfach auf der anderen Seite montiert wurde.
> Als Pedale dienen Time Attack, da kann man relativ leicht die Achse wechseln und somit den vertauschen. Also ist die Achse vom linken Pedal im rechten Körper und umgekehrt. wie sich das dauerhaft schlägt kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.
> ...



das ist ein zweites problem, was allerdings nur bei klickpedalen auftritt.
was ich eigentlich als problem sah, ist die tatsache, dass sich die achse durch die pedalbewegung locker drehen könnte, was ja normalerweise durch ein rechtsgewinde im rechten pedal verhindert wird.
aber offensichtlich ist das nicht der fall. sollte wohl hoffentlich bei gut laufenden lagern und ordentlich angezogenen pedalen nicht passieren.


----------



## bofh (3. Mai 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Und komplett schwarze Reifen


Ne.
Klassische Conti Grand Prix: günstig und gut - und mit brauner Flanke.

E.


----------



## Maxximum (4. Mai 2008)

hi
hier mal erste bilder von meinem ssp projekt.

es kommt noch kurbel, andere pedale, bremsen und natürlich züge.


----------



## Superfriend (4. Mai 2008)

Der Mix aus richtig alt und richtig neu hat was. Für meinen Geschmack ist allerdings das am Rahmen befestigte kleine Schloss fürs Hinterrad zuviel des guten! Das würde ich wegmachen und den Halter dann sauber entfernen.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2008)

vielleicht noch nen anderen sattel.

farblich passt's auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (5. Mai 2008)

das schloss bleibt weil wenn ich das wegmachen will, dann müsst ichs wegflexen.
das würde dann wieder ne lackierung nach sich ziehen. (will den alten lack mit patina behalten )


----------



## gmozi (5. Mai 2008)

Hier mal unsere Räder.

Erst mal Schatzis. Bekommt noch andere Reifen, Pedale und die Aufkleber an der HR Felge müssen noch weg. Ob die Gabel noch in Rahmenfarbe lackiert wird steht noch nicht fest.






Und mein neues Rad 
Andere Pedale müssen ran ( keine Ahnung welche ) neue Reifen braucht es, da die ollen Teile porös sind, und die Kassette hinten wird noch durch ein einzelnes ( eventuell fixie ) Ritzel ersetzt. Anderer Lenker muss auf jeden Fall auch dran. Neuer Lack usw. eventuell übern Winter.


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. Mai 2008)

*Hi leute, mein steamroller is fast fertig, endlich fixed und es ist einfach nur geil damit zu fahren  hr-bremse kommt noch weg und oury-grpis hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen.....*


----------



## niconj (5. Mai 2008)

Die Gezeichneten dieses Vorderrades. Bla bla bla.  Ich finds schick.


----------



## _stalker_ (5. Mai 2008)

Geil n Hipsterbike mit 2 Bremsen. Sieht böse aus = mag ich.


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. Mai 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Die Gezeichneten dieses Vorderrades. Bla bla bla.  Ich finds schick.



wenigstens einer  
aber für mich passt und das rumfahr-vr wird ja auch noch nen anderes werden, man kann ja nie genug laufräder haben


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. Mai 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Geil n Hipsterbike mit 2 Bremsen. Sieht böse aus = mag ich.



ist eigentlich nur noch für meinen blutdruck da, skidden klappt zwar schon super und ich kann schnell anhalten, aber es könnte ja mal einer rausziehen und dann..........................


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2008)

schöne dampfwalze.
vorne noch blau und bingo


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. Mai 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schöne dampfwalze.
> vorne noch blau und bingo



weiß nich, vorne ist das eloxal dann ja auch ziemlich schnell ab und das sieht dann auch nich mehr so dolle aus  
wollte eher in richtung polierte dp18 gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (5. Mai 2008)

neue kurbel


----------



## Onegear (5. Mai 2008)

also wenn das von stoph nicht geil ist, dann weiß ich nicht mehr weiter 
einzig die "normalen" Avid Hebel stören ein bisschen den sonst so exklusiven und höchstwertigen EIndruck
:daumen


----------



## hoshman (6. Mai 2008)

Onegear schrieb:


> also wenn das von stoph nicht geil ist, dann weiß ich nicht mehr weiter
> einzig die "normalen" Avid Hebel stören ein bisschen den sonst so exklusiven und höchstwertigen EIndruck
> :daumen



stoph ist halt nen pimp, was soll man dazu noch sagen


----------



## singlestoph (6. Mai 2008)

hebel such ich noch was schlaues
ich hätte beinahe xtr drangeschraubt aber das passt irgendwie nicht, mach ich irgendwann an ein anderes bike
die avid sind vorallem leicht .... und nicht allzu hässlich
vielleicht bau ich mal die silbernen avids da ran ....

wenn man keine andern probleme hat .... 

das ist weniger pimpen als zusammensuchen, kombinieren, komponieren.....
manchmal bleiben teile ein,zwei jahre rum bis das passende bike kommt, machmal weiss ich wenn ich was kaufe sofort genau wos hinkommt manchmal muss man zu einem teil auch ein neues bike bauen

die kurbel hab ich im märz gekauft und dann nach langem überlegen da eingebaut weil sie da hinpasst (englische teile) 170mm kurz ist, wenn ich fixed fahre,
zum glück, sonst hätte ich noch ein bike bauen müssen

s


----------



## nullvektor (6. Mai 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> neue kurbel



so sollte ein rad aussehen.minimal , funktional und auch noch gut aussehend.

 und bei der kurbel werd ich auch noch feucht im schritt.


----------



## singlestoph (6. Mai 2008)

hmmmm noch das innenlager wechseln und dann ist das rad shimanofrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoshman (6. Mai 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hmmmm noch das innenlager wechseln und dann ist das rad shimanofrei



pedale?


----------



## RealNBK (6. Mai 2008)

Was sind das denn für interessante bremsen?


----------



## akerit (6. Mai 2008)

kleines update:
HKK Vertex Kette
CrMo Flatbar mir Oury Grips






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. Mai 2008)

Für das Serotta Ti gibtz einfach nur ein Wort: Geil!


----------



## Superfriend (6. Mai 2008)

Mir gefiel das Krabo mit Rennlenker ganz klar besser. Und bevor Du den Lenker umbaust, wirf lieber die Kalloy-Stütze raus!


----------



## akerit (6. Mai 2008)

Sattelstuetze wird die Tage noch gegen einen Nitto Jag getauscht. fuer die Stadt ist der flat bzw riser angenehmer.


----------



## singlestoph (7. Mai 2008)

normalerweise fahr ich timepedalen diese waren fürs titantreffen montiert

die bremsen sind von mrazek


----------



## makita (8. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn sie wohl nicht gegen das schöne Serotta anstinken kann, möchte ich euch doch meine neue Echse vorstellen. Wenn ich schon mal eingängig unterwegs bin.




P.s. Bremsleitungen werden nach der Entscheidung für eine neue Gabel angepasst.

Gruß Makita


----------



## Bikefritzel (8. Mai 2008)

eigentlich ganz nettt....nur bittebittebitte mach die gabel schwarz. und auch wenns nur 3 tage sind bis du dir ne neue kaufst...


----------



## gmozi (9. Mai 2008)

Update von mir:

Kore Flatbar
Tektro Cross Bremsgriffe
Andere Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2008)

kettenblatt, kassette und was sonst noch untrue ist runter


----------



## gmozi (9. Mai 2008)

*grins* Zu Befehl. Ist jetzt fürs Wochenende geplant, wobei ich bezüglich der Kassette noch mal schauen muss ... soll ja eigentlich bald eh ne andere Nabe hinten rein.


----------



## dirtsurfer (9. Mai 2008)

makita schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie wohl nicht gegen das schöne Serotta anstinken kann, möchte ich euch doch meine neue Echse vorstellen. Wenn ich schon mal eingängig unterwegs bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool


----------



## pilato (11. Mai 2008)

hmm... hier mal mein Reste-Stumpjumper mit ohne HR-Bremse


----------



## innohep (12. Mai 2008)

nach einigen Vorschlägen ist das nun mein vorläufiges Ziel meines Cicli Corsa`s ...nun mit 6,4 kg


----------



## nullvektor (13. Mai 2008)

innohep schrieb:


> nach einigen Vorschlägen ist das nun mein vorläufiges Ziel meines Cicli Corsa`s ...nun mit 6,4 kg



dieses rad sieht nach spaß aus.


----------



## Förster (13. Mai 2008)

Ja Innohep, damit wirst Du viel Spass haben fürchte ich. Darf ich nach den Kosten der Starrgabel fragen und was sie wiegt? Die Einbaulänge dieser wäre auch noch interessant. Respekt für das Gesamtgewicht,da komme ich irgendwie nie hin.


----------



## _stalker_ (13. Mai 2008)

@ innohep

ist das ein befrästes specialites ta blade blatt? generell würde mich eine teileliste mit gewichten sehr interessieren - auch wenn man die meisten teile ja erkennt.


----------



## innohep (13. Mai 2008)

Rahmen:	Cicli Corsa Ranjan	1411,0
Gabel:	Cicli Corsa Carbon	437,0
Steuersatz:	American Classics	76,0
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube:	Ritchey WCS	39,0
Spacer:	Carbon	4,0
Vorbau:	 Ritchey WCS 100	113,0
Lenker:	Guizzo Carbon	150,0
Griffe:	Prokraft Superlight	21,0
Sattelklemme:	KCNC	16,0
Sattelstütze:	KCNC  Ti Pro Lite	144,0
Sattel:	Keil Leichtkraft	99,0
Spanner:	BBB BQR 03	76,0
VR-	Ringle Dirty Flea /Dt Sun	617,0
HR	                ##	780,0
Felgenband:	TESA 3-fach	10,0
Schläuche/Tubelesskit:	Maxxis Superlight	180,0
Vorderreifen:	Maxxis Flyweight330	324,0
Hinterreifen:	Maxxis Flyweight330	320,0
Innenlager:	TA Axxis Pro Lite	158,0
Kurbeln:	 Tune Fast Foot 	397,0
Kettenblätter:	FSA 38T	42,0
Kettenblattschrauben:	KCNC	9,0
Kurbelschrauben:	TISO vierkant	14,0
Pedale:	C B Eggbeather	288,0
Kassette:	NG SSP	41,0
Verschlussring:	      #	16,0
Kette:	KMC 9 SL gold	206,0
Kettenspanner:	Point SSP1	99,0
Bremshebel:	KCNC  VB1	47,0
Vorderbremse:	     #	96,0
Hinterbremse:	    #	96,0
Bremszüge kmpl.	Nokon gold	64,0
Flaschenhalter:	Tune Wasserträger	14,0
Summe:		6404,0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Mai 2008)

@innohep: passt in die Gabel ein Fat Albert 2.35 rein???


----------



## innohep (13. Mai 2008)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @innohep: passt in die Gabel ein Fat Albert 2.35 rein???


mmmhhh wohl eher nicht ,ich habe 1.95 Schlappen drauf und da sind grad mal noch 12mm auf jeder Seite


----------



## Jan86 (14. Mai 2008)

soo ich hab mir aus meinen alten stevens einen singlespeeder gebaut






sorry fürs nicht so schöne bild


----------



## kon (14. Mai 2008)

so, nach langer aufbauphase ist mein mtb singlespeeder nun in der finalen phase angekommen. ein paar sachen sind noch zu erledigen (z.b. bremsleitung kürzen)  einige kleinteile sind farblich auch noch nicht stimmig (z.b. der rote bremshebel).






hier mal eine übersicht der aktuell verbauten teile:

rahmen ::: gt stahlrahmen; von zonenschein schokoladenbraun (RAL 8017) gepulvert
gabel ::: kona project 2 disc only
felgen ::: syncros
naben ::: surly
bremse ::: hope mono 6
vorbau ::: syntace megaforce
lenker ::: fixie straight bar inkl. car scratcher
lenkerband ::: brooks
steuersatz ::: syncros hardcore
sattelstütze ::: thomson
sattel ::: selle italia slr xp troy lee edition
schnellspanner ::: hope + salsa(sattelschnellspanner)
reifen ::: schwalbe kojak falt
kurbeln ::: syncros; bei zonenschein tiefschwarz (RAL 9005) gepulvert
pedale ::: ritchey comp
freilaufritzel ::: white industries
kettenblatt ::: azonic
kettenspanner ::: irgendein point nachbau (wird noch gegen dmr getauscht)


----------



## kon (14. Mai 2008)

falls jemand noch irgendwelche interessanten verbesserungsvorschläge hat, raus damit


----------



## Bikefritzel (15. Mai 2008)

also einerseits finde ich es suuuper geil und schön....aber:

-bremsleitung und hebel(hast ja scho gesagt) 
-felgenaufkleber weg
-kelinere scheibe so schauts irgendwie komisch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (15. Mai 2008)

Freilauf mit nur einer Bremse ist ein wenig panne.

E.


----------



## elsepe (15. Mai 2008)

jup die pizza im vorderrad irritiert etwas evtl hinten noch was ranbauen , aber ich seh grad da ist ja gar nix mehr, oder ubrakes? ansonsten sehr schön. ach ja kette kürzen und nach oben spannen sieht auch immer schön clean aus.


----------



## trapperjohn (15. Mai 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Freilauf mit nur einer Bremse ist ein wenig panne.



Ich hätts freundlicher formuliert - aber wo er Recht hat ...

Ansonsten auf jeden Fall diese merkwürdige Disc wegwerfen und die Aufkleber von den Felgen machen. Ein schlichterer Sattel sähe vermutlich auch besser aus.

Der Lenker ist ja ganz witzig, aber komplett ohne Kröpfung wäre das Teil für mich persönlich auf Dauer unfahrbar und die Carscratcher wären mir zu gefährlich ...


----------



## kon (15. Mai 2008)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> also einerseits finde ich es suuuper geil und schön....aber:
> 
> -bremsleitung und hebel(hast ja scho gesagt)
> -felgenaufkleber weg
> -kelinere scheibe so schauts irgendwie komisch aus.


- felgenaufkleber ist ne gute idee, dann ist das laufrad nicht mehr ganz so bunt




bofh schrieb:


> Freilauf mit nur einer Bremse ist ein wenig panne.
> 
> E.


- im gelände ja. in der stadt lässt sich das problemlos fahren. und mit den reifen gehts eh nicht ins gelände



elsepe schrieb:


> jup die pizza im vorderrad irritiert etwas evtl hinten noch was ranbauen , aber ich seh grad da ist ja gar nix mehr, oder ubrakes? ansonsten sehr schön. ach ja kette kürzen und nach oben spannen sieht auch immer schön clean aus.






trapperjohn schrieb:


> Ich hätts freundlicher formuliert - aber wo er Recht hat ...
> 
> Ansonsten auf jeden Fall diese merkwürdige Disc wegwerfen und die Aufkleber von den Felgen machen. Ein schlichterer Sattel sähe vermutlich auch besser aus.
> 
> Der Lenker ist ja ganz witzig, aber komplett ohne Kröpfung wäre das Teil für mich persönlich auf Dauer unfahrbar und die Carscratcher wären mir zu gefährlich ...



- also die scheibe soll auf jeden fall bleiben. die ist sozusagen der kontrast zum rest des bikes. auf der einen seite minimalismus (cleaner rahmen, keine schaltung, keine hr bremse) und auf der anderen seite ne völlig überdimensionierte disc brake.

- beim sattel habe ich lange überlegt. zuerst sollte es der normale weiße xlr werden. dann habe ich aber den entdeckt und mich direkt verliebt. dadurch das er im wesentlichen schwarz weiß ist passt es auch ganz gut zum rest. er ist allerdings nicht ganz so aufgeräumt.

- mit dem lenker muss ich mal schauen. ich werds ne weile testen und dann entscheiden ob ich auf dauer damit klar komme.


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. Mai 2008)

so nun nich mehr mit spinergy vr und so schon vile sozuialverträglicher  
nun mit blauen ourys, ohne hr-bremse und mit nem vr aus ner polierten dp18 und ner miche hf


----------



## Onegear (15. Mai 2008)

große Scheibe ist ja schön und gut, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die P2 bis 203mm freigegeben ist (sind doch 203 da drauf oder ?)


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Mai 2008)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> so nun nich mehr mit spinergy vr und so schon vile sozuialverträglicher



vorher gefiel es mir ernsthaft besser


----------



## kon (15. Mai 2008)

mmmh, das kannte ich bisher gar nicht, das gabeln nur bis zu ner bestimmten diskgröße freigegeben sind. 

werd mal bei kona nachhaken.


----------



## Maxximum (15. Mai 2008)

hi leute.

hier mal wieder ein update:







allerding immer noch mit der kurbel vom mtb, da das innenlager der anderen noch auf sich warten lässt.

in meinem fotoalbum sind noch mehr detailfotos zu finden.
freue mich auch über kommentare!


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. Mai 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> vorher gefiel es mir ernsthaft besser



eben weils politisch nicht korrekt war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (15. Mai 2008)

Der Basgguard ist zu groß bzw. das KB für eine Straßenrad zu klein.


----------



## Maxximum (15. Mai 2008)

ja ich sag ja dasses die kurbel vom mtb is weil die andere noch ned da is.

lesen kann von vorteil sein xD


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Mai 2008)

ganz schönes rad aber der bashguard passt nicht und das kettenblatt ist zu klein
kurbel solltest du am besten auch wechseln


----------



## Radlerin (15. Mai 2008)

Ich (= völlig subjekte Meinung...) würde noch die Stütze polieren und silbernen Vorbau/Lenker ran machen. Ansonsten (ja bis auf die Kurbel natürlich...  ) finde ich es sehr schick. Ist die Farbe der Reifen in natura wirklich so passend zum Lack? Auf dem Foto sieht es so aus. Klasse!


----------



## Maxximum (15. Mai 2008)

farbe von den reifen passt sehr gut. sieht genauso aus wie aufm foto.
sattelstütze is heute schon noch ne verchromte drangekommen.

kurbel is schon daheim aber das innenlager is noch unterwegs.
dann kommt auch noch nen 44er blatt drauf.


----------



## niconj (15. Mai 2008)

Wollte nur mal nach eurer Meinung fragen. Drüben im Rennrad Forum wird einem in Style Fragen nicht geholfen. Ich habe vor kurzem dieses Basso für unglaubliche 234,- ersteigert und nun frage ich mich, was ich noch ändern kann/ will. 

1. Schwarzes Lenkerband
2. Anderer Sattel (Welcher?)
3. Andere Stütze (komisches 30.0 Maß, gibts da was schickes?)

Das ist das, was ich machen werde + ein kurzes Schaltwerk. Sonst frage ich mich eben, was das Rad noch schicker machen würde. Welche Flaschenhalter z.B.

Mir ist bewusst, dass es kein SSP ist und auch nie werden wird obwohl die Ausfallenden dafür gehen würden. Ist übrigens sehr leichter Stahl.


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Mai 2008)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. flite
3. was klassisches silber poliertes, das zum vorbau passt - zur not geringeres maß mit shim

ich würd den rahmen noch umlackieren, aber das musst du wissen.


----------



## elsepe (15. Mai 2008)

und wenn du den sattel und die reifen der lackierung(orange streifen) und dem lenkerband anpasst?


----------



## niconj (15. Mai 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> ich würd den rahmen noch umlackieren, aber das musst du wissen.



Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder?   Der Rahmen ist fast neu. Hat 2 kleine Kratzer und ist von 2007. Neee die Farbe bleibt so.

Flite hört sich gut an aber ich denke, dass er hier nicht so passen würde. Vielleicht eher einen SLK XP? 

Alles an das Orange anzupassen wird schwierig, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich. Reifen in diesem Orange, oder überhaupt in Orange ist schier hoffnungslos. Schwalbe hat ein Paar aber die sind Schrott. Das Selbe ist beim Sattel das Problem. 

Sattelstütze mit Shim sieht glaube ich doof aus. Nen Versuch wäre es wert. Schade, dass es nix schönes in 30.0 zu geben scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (15. Mai 2008)

ich hab einen nagelneuen bahnrahmen mit uvp 1099â¬ fÃ¼r das rahmenset mattschwarz gelackt - ist also mein ernst 
aber wenn du den lack so lÃ¤sst dann mach das doch mit dem orange.

sattel beziehst du einfach selber mit passendem stoff/leder (ist kein hexenwerk benutz mal die sufu) und bei den reifen - was hast du gegen den stelvio? imho sehr gut die pelle.


----------



## r0ckZ (15. Mai 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Flite hört sich gut an aber ich denke, dass er hier nicht so passen würde. Vielleicht eher einen SLK XP?
> 
> Alles an das Orange anzupassen wird schwierig, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich. Reifen in diesem Orange, oder überhaupt in Orange ist schier hoffnungslos. Schwalbe hat ein Paar aber die sind Schrott. Das Selbe ist beim Sattel das Problem.
> 
> Sattelstütze mit Shim sieht glaube ich doof aus. Nen Versuch wäre es wert. Schade, dass es nix schönes in 30.0 zu geben scheint.


vielleicht mal n radl, wo der yutaak farblich passen könnte  

mit shim sieht nich blöde aus


----------



## bofh (15. Mai 2008)

Als Sattelalternative zum Flite: Fizik Arione.
Flaschenhalter: Elite Ciussi Gel

Und laß die Lackierung drauf.

E. (Besitzer und Eigentümer eines Basso ZerK und eines Basso Loto)


----------



## Radlerin (15. Mai 2008)

Ich würde die Lackierung lassen und das Lenkerband auch. Scheint doch dem Orange aus der Lackierung ganz ähnlich zu sein. Zumindest auf dem Foto sieht es sehr passend aus. Bitte lass diesen "Farbklecks". 

Sattelstütze vielleicht ne Thomson in silber? Die gibts auf jeden Fall in 30,0.

Sattel SLK XP find ich gut, den Fizik Arione find ich optisch auch super. Wär natürlich am allerbesten Sattel und Reifen in Lenkerband-Farbe zu bekommen, aber das wird vermutlich wirklich schwierig. 

Aber ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen, das Orange vom Lack irgendwo zu wiederholen. Entweder Lenkerband lassen und/oder Sattel und/oder Reifen in diesem Farbton finden.

Ich gefällts aber auch jetzt schon gut.


----------



## patpix (15. Mai 2008)

kon schrieb:


> hier mal eine übersicht der aktuell verbauten teile:
> 
> rahmen ::: gt stahlrahmen; von zonenschein schokoladenbraun (RAL 8017) gepulvert
> gabel ::: kona project 2 disc only
> ...



Geiles Teil, gefällt mir echt gut. Das mit der Scheibe, naja halt Kontrast. Wo jedoch bekommt man die "Car Scratcher" her, endgenial?

Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## kon (15. Mai 2008)

tatsu schrieb:


> Geiles Teil, gefällt mir echt gut. Das mit der Scheibe, naja halt Kontrast. Wo jedoch bekommt man die "Car Scratcher" her, endgenial?
> 
> Gruß, tatsu.



ich seh schon, die scheibe kommt hier im forum tendenziell eher weniger an.  egal, ich finds gerade so rum geil.

evtl. tausche ich noch die scheibe gegen eine mit schwarzem spider, wenn ich mir das bild so anschaue stört mich das gold doch etwas.




die car scratcher gibts nicht einzeln. es gibt sie zum fixie straight bar dazu. kannst mal hier schauen. leider kann man dort nicht direkt bestellen. ich hab sie beim bdo bestellt, kostet 69euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (15. Mai 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal nach eurer Meinung fragen. Drüben im Rennrad Forum wird einem in Style Fragen nicht geholfen. Ich habe vor kurzem dieses Basso für unglaubliche 234,- ersteigert und nun frage ich mich, was ich noch ändern kann/ will.
> 
> 1. Schwarzes Lenkerband
> 2. Anderer Sattel (Welcher?)
> ...



das ist also das basso von dem du gesprochen hast. wie kann man denn sowas für 234euro ersteigern??? soviel glück kann man doch gar nicht haben. 

ich finds richtig schick


----------



## niconj (15. Mai 2008)

kon schrieb:


> soviel glück kann man doch gar nicht haben.



Anscheinend doch. Ich dachte ja immer, dass man bei ebay keine Schnäppchen mehr machen kann.  Glaub mir... seit dem ich das Rad habe, bin ich nur am Grinsen. 

Stalker: Der Stelvio hat nicht so das Orange wie ich gern hätte. Zu viele verschiedene Töne wären Mist! Kann ich eigentlich den Sattel auch von nem Schuster beziehen lassen? Wenn ich das selbst mach, da wird das doch nix!

Nico.


----------



## Bikefritzel (16. Mai 2008)

nimm seehr vile leder und hau löcher rein. dann schnür das ganze wie nen schuh unter dem sattel zu schaut gut aus und wenns dir nimmer taugt machts auch keinen aufwand zum entfernen.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2008)

die carscratchers gibt's beim singlespeedshop. 
meine knappe 30oi.


----------



## kon (16. Mai 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die carscratchers gibt's beim singlespeedshop.
> meine knappe 30oi.



gabs... 

ich wollte sie auch erst dort bestellen. waren aber nicht mehr einzeln lieferbar. nur noch mit lenker.

vielleicht hat sich das auch schon wieder geändert.


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Mai 2008)

kon schrieb:


> i



Grundsäzlich saulecker, aber Scheibengröße und Leitungslänge gehen mal gar nicht


----------



## kon (16. Mai 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Grundsäzlich saulecker, aber Scheibengröße und Leitungslänge gehen mal gar nicht


zumindest bzgl. der leitungslänge kann ich dich beruhigen, die hab ich gestern gekürzt. das geht bei hope ja super easy.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2008)

kannste ja gar keine barspins mehr machen


----------



## singlestoph (16. Mai 2008)

versuch doch bitte das rad noch aus einer andern perspektive abzubilden

oder wenigstens das nächste mal etwas ranzoomen dann wird das bild am rand nicht so auseinandergezogen

s


----------



## kon (17. Mai 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> versuch doch bitte das rad noch aus einer andern perspektive abzubilden
> 
> oder wenigstens das nächste mal etwas ranzoomen dann wird das bild am rand nicht so auseinandergezogen
> 
> s


so, hier nochmal zwei neue fotos nur für singlestoph  








auf meiner ersten testfahrt gestern hat sich herausgestellt, dass das 44 Azonic kettenblatt zu klein ist (44:17). ich hab mir jetzt erstmal ein 48 gebhardt bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (17. Mai 2008)

ich finde das Rad trotz oder gerade wegen der riesigen Scheibe saugut. 
vllt. noch Aufkleber von den Felgen runter...
und der Kettenspanner stört ein wenig das Bild.


----------



## singlestoph (17. Mai 2008)

schon viel besser 

das rad sieht so auch schöner aus....

danke


----------



## Onegear (17. Mai 2008)

auch wenn es sünkross felgen sind, die aufkleber stören die optik. reinweiße felgen würde die cleane optik noch verstärken. probiers mal


----------



## burn (17. Mai 2008)

ich wuerde den bremshebel gegen einen weissen oder schwarzen ersetzen. und die pedalen vllt auch weiss machen 

ansonsten sehr sehr huebsch. ich glaube ich muss meinem uralt verstaubten timberline auch mal auf die pelle ruecken.


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

schick der braune...

allerdings muss auch ich sagen, dass reinweisse felgen dem rad besser zu gesicht stünden. 

was für ein gt steckt denn da unter dem lack ? und die kona gabel hätte in braun auch beser ausgesehen..

hast du mal über den AC holeshot ring nachgedacht ? den finde ich auch immer wieder klasse, wenn man ihn einzeln montiert...

http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_351.htm

allerdings nur bis 46 zähne...


----------



## Imre (17. Mai 2008)

Mach doch die dicken 2,0er Kojaks rein. Ich find immer dass Mtb rahmen mit dünnen 26er Slicks komisch aussehen.  Und die 2,0er sollten eigentlic auch nicht wesentlich schlechter gehen. Ich für meinen Teil würd ja die dicken Super Motos reinmachen. Und hintne noch ne Eno Ecc. und fixed


----------



## doctor worm (17. Mai 2008)

Imre schrieb:


> Mach doch die dicken 2,0er Kojaks rein. Ich find immer dass Mtb rahmen mit dünnen 26er Slicks komisch aussehen.  Und die 2,0er sollten eigentlic auch nicht wesentlich schlechter gehen. Ich für meinen Teil würd ja die dicken Super Motos reinmachen. Und hintne noch ne Eno Ecc. und fixed



Das seh ich tatsächlich alles ganz genau so!


----------



## kon (18. Mai 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> ich finde das Rad trotz oder gerade wegen der riesigen Scheibe saugut.
> vllt. noch Aufkleber von den Felgen runter...
> und der Kettenspanner stört ein wenig das Bild.



ohne kettenspanner geht leider nicht, vielleicht ist die spannung mit dem 48er gebhardt besser. dann kommt er sofort ab.



Onegear schrieb:


> auch wenn es sünkross felgen sind, die aufkleber stören die optik. reinweiße felgen würde die cleane optik noch verstärken. probiers mal



kriegsbemalung der felge ist jetzt fast vollständig ab.



burn schrieb:


> ich wuerde den bremshebel gegen einen weissen oder schwarzen ersetzen. und die pedalen vllt auch weiss machen
> 
> ansonsten sehr sehr huebsch. ich glaube ich muss meinem uralt verstaubten timberline auch mal auf die pelle ruecken.



das mit dem bremshebel hab ich auch schon überlegt. wird wohl ein schwarzer werden. gibts die hope hebel auch in weiss??? von hope selber kenn ich keine weissen  




Kint schrieb:


> schick der braune...
> 
> allerdings muss auch ich sagen, dass reinweisse felgen dem rad besser zu gesicht stünden.
> 
> ...



das gt war mal ein timberline, das ich für n appel und n ei in der bucht geschossen hab.

ne braune kona, mmh... das reizt mich irgendwie schon. mal sehen vielleicht fahr ich noch mal bei zonenschein vorbei.

der AC sieht gut aus. leider nur 110er lk, die syncroskurbeln sind aber compact drive   



Imre schrieb:


> Mach doch die dicken 2,0er Kojaks rein. Ich find immer dass Mtb rahmen mit dünnen 26er Slicks komisch aussehen.  Und die 2,0er sollten eigentlic auch nicht wesentlich schlechter gehen. Ich für meinen Teil würd ja die dicken Super Motos reinmachen. Und hintne noch ne Eno Ecc. und fixed





doctor worm schrieb:


> Das seh ich tatsächlich alles ganz genau so!



mmh... ich find gerad die dünnen kojaks schick. die idee kommt von nem kumpel der in seinem mtb singlespeeder nen 1" slick von ritchey fährt.

die eno wollt ich erst für hinten holen. dummerweise gibts die ja nicht in schwarz. und silber geht bei dem rad garnicht!


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Mai 2008)

hrm aber die endcoolen carscratchers sind doch auch silber 

nimmst du schleifpapier und ne dose lack, dann ist die eno schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (18. Mai 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> hrm aber die endcoolen carscratchers sind doch auch silber
> 
> nimmst du schleifpapier und ne dose lack, dann ist die eno schwarz...



stimmt.

die car scratcher wollte ich auch erst lackieren. ich hatte aber bedenken wegen der haltbarkeit. schließlich lehnt man das rad ja meist mit dem lenker an (zumindest ich mach das so). wer weiß wie lange die carscratcher dann schwarz geblieben wären.


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Mai 2008)

wie anlehnen?
das mit dem lackieren kannst du eher vergessen, weil du ja nach jeder im stadtverkehr-nahkampf zerkratzten karre deine carscratcher nachlackieren müsstest und vorher noch die reste vom autolack entfernen nicht zu vergessen...


----------



## elsepe (18. Mai 2008)

so dicke wachsmalstifte dürften doch auch gehen die gibts auch in zig farben. machen natuerlich nicht so schoene kratzer aber sind dafür billig.


----------



## akerit (19. Mai 2008)

Update: Nitto B123 CrMo Lenker und Nitto Jaguar Sattelstuetze montiert.


----------



## _stalker_ (19. Mai 2008)




----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2008)

> da bin ich fan von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (19. Mai 2008)

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## GlanDas (19. Mai 2008)

Wird das Teil auf der Bahn gefahren oder im Stadtverkehr vergewaltigt?


----------



## kon (19. Mai 2008)

die fast nicht vorhandene reifenfreiheit ist sehr sexy


----------



## Förster (19. Mai 2008)

@Akerit

solltest Du mal so in absehbarer Zukunft... vielleicht ....aus welchen Gründen auch immer.... keine Lust mehr haben auf dieses Komische Ding was man Rad nennt, so  bist Du hiermit aufgefordert, es bei mir abzugeben, damit ich rausfinden kann, was Du so toll an diesem Rad gefunden hast.


----------



## RealNBK (19. Mai 2008)

Mit den reifen wirds bestimmt nicht auf der bahn gefahren, auch wenn der rest warscheinlich gehen würde...
Sportlich, sportlich siehts aus !

Geiles Stück!


----------



## akerit (19. Mai 2008)

@GlanDas

momentan noch mein taeglich begleiter in die arbeit und zurueck mit 48/15. daemnaechst auch auf der bahn, aber mit anderem Laufradsatz und 48/14. 
Griffe werden noch montiert...
Hab seit heute einen Satz Vittoria Zaffiro Pro II all white hier liegen


----------



## one.nomad (19. Mai 2008)

Auf die gefahr hin, dass ich ausgebuht werde =)

Das stadtraedchen:

vorher - nachher










Und der resterenner, neulich aus allem, was noch als ok befunden wurde zusammengeflickt, womoeglich wird da noch "ein wenig" mehr draus. Faehrt sich ziemlich angenehm. Wenn ich nen besseren gegenhalter finde, kommen vorn auch noch cantilever ran, und wenn ich mal viel lust hab, speich ich um...aber nuja.









Beide rahmen sind ausm schrott gefischt. Das schwarze ist ein univega (modell hab ich keine ahnung mehr, wohl eher trekking) hatte ich ne weile in vollmontur als stadtrad, bis ich an den oberen rahmen samt kona p2 gekommen bin, marke auch unbekannt, schaltauge hat "everrest" eingestanzt, leider reisst der am sattelrohr ein, aber so is das mit den alten alu bombern. Die flammen aufm den unterrohr sind aus der not, keinen weissen lack mehr zu haben entstanden, da dort das weiss nach dem entfernen des krepps nicht halten wollte, darum dann die flammen draufgepinselt, und wenn man einmal dabei war, auch noch ein paar auf die gabel...ist aber eher ein "huebscher" korrosionsschutz als n ernster lack, aber pulvern war mir zu teuer, da die dosen eh noch rumflogen.


----------



## Knacki1 (20. Mai 2008)

Sehr sehr geil! Beide!


----------



## trapperjohn (20. Mai 2008)

Ich mag Restekisten-Räder - sehr schön! ;-)

Beim schwarzen würde ich noch einen Vorbau montieren, der in etwa den Winkel des Oberrohres hat.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Mai 2008)

weiter im umbau.
sockel runter. und dann bald ab zum pulvern.
farbe wird RAL 1028 _melonengelb_, gabel bleibt babyblau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (20. Mai 2008)

so mal  update von meinem prince albert(www.dialledbikes.com)
schaltauge weg,trickstuff Exzentriker rein,lenker von reverse
avid bb5,nc17 its pete laufradsatz kmc bmx kette


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Mai 2008)

ach wie ich diesen rahmen liebe

gratuliere dir zu diesem schönen ding


----------



## icebreaker (20. Mai 2008)

@akerit
Hab's dann mal geschafft.
Mein Radl,






und das meiner Frau.


----------



## bofh (20. Mai 2008)

Das Damenrad ist ganz weit vorn...

E.


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Mai 2008)




----------



## Bikefritzel (20. Mai 2008)

sehr geil aber die silber teile stören mcih ei bisschen. endlcihist dieser hässlcihe blaue reifen geschichte (hoffe ich mal)


----------



## BikeViking (20. Mai 2008)

Welcher Lenker ist den das Stalker ?


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Das Damenrad ist ganz weit vorn...
> 
> E.



allerdings.


----------



## GlanDas (21. Mai 2008)

BikeViking schrieb:


> Welcher Lenker ist den das Stalker ?



Ich würde auf Syntace Stratos tippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akerit (21. Mai 2008)

@icebreaker

sehr schoen, vorallem mit den neuen Kurbeln. Beide bikes, top.
Der 3ttt liegt hier bereit und wartet auf dich. und Ingo hat noch einen Satz Zaffiro Pro II all white fuer dich auf die Seite gelegt 

bis demnaechst in M.

Gruss


----------



## doctor worm (21. Mai 2008)

@Böser Wolf
Super, so gehört das  

Mein Braunes hatte ich ja hier auch noch nicht!


----------



## masta2006 (21. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meines, heute Erst fertig geworden:

Basis ist ein alter Centurion/Stahlrahmen

Reifenanaracer smoke

LRS.NoName/radial eingespeicht

Gabel: rst 381 el

Aus Resten zusammengebaut!


----------



## Töff-Töff (21. Mai 2008)

Gudn!

@doctor worm, sehr geiles Rad, gefällt mir sehr!
@masta2006, bissl bunt?  aber hat Stil mit son dings zu fahrn.... Nur der Sattel, wasn des fürne Gel-Bombe?

Gruß,
Töffi


----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Mai 2008)

mal ne Frage.. dass Krabo von Akerit ist das nen 26er Rahmen mit 28er LRS dass der so wenig Reifenfreiheit hat?
Hmhm ich hab nen BIanchi Rennrad geschenkt bekommen. Wird wohl aus den 80ern oder ende 70er sein. Aber mir in 3h Rahmenpolitur schon soo ans Herz gewachsen..=) Ist jetzt von Schaltung und allem möglichem befreit worden und wartet auf EIN Ritzel und Kette. Und irgendwie kann ich mich net entschliesen..entweder Rennlenker (dann aber mit Band, brauch was zum greifen) oder gerader Lenker..was gefällt euch optisch besser?

Mfg


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Mai 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> mal ne Frage.. dass Krabo von Akerit ist das nen 26er Rahmen mit 28er LRS dass der so wenig Reifenfreiheit hat?


Das ist so eng, weil das ein Bahnrahmen ist - die sind halt in der Regel "tight"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Töff-Töff (21. Mai 2008)

hio.

@one.nomad, wie schwer ist denn das Prince Albert? 

Gruß,
Töffi...


----------



## masta2006 (21. Mai 2008)

Töff-Töff schrieb:


> Gudn!
> 
> @doctor worm, sehr geiles Rad, gefällt mir sehr!
> @masta2006, bissl bunt?  aber hat Stil mit son dings zu fahrn.... Nur der Sattel, wasn des fürne Gel-Bombe?
> ...



Das ist keine Gel-Bombe, da is null Gel drinne, nur ein wenig Schaumstoff und drummrum Kunstoffleder!


----------



## bofh (22. Mai 2008)

masta2006 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Gel-Bombe, da is null Gel drinne, nur ein wenig Schaumstoff und drummrum Kunstoffleder!


Die Kette kannst Du noch locker um mindestens 2 Glieder kürzen.
Und ein Freilaufrad nur mit VR-Bremse ist ein wenig Panne...

E.


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Mai 2008)

@ töff töff  meinst du mich?  
das prince albert wiegt  ja hmm mal wiegen ich denk so 12-13kg 
der rahmen kommt so auf 2,6 kilo
ich wiegs mal die tage  
gruß vom wolf


----------



## rs-ja-adria (22. Mai 2008)

Das ist mein Schatzi ;P


----------



## masta2006 (22. Mai 2008)

Was issen das für ne krasse Übersetzung?


----------



## Maxximum (22. Mai 2008)

berge gibt es bei euch aber nicht oder? weil des vordere Blatt is schon verdammt groß!!


----------



## jup. (22. Mai 2008)

wieso drückt der spanner die kette nach oben


----------



## kon (22. Mai 2008)

jup. schrieb:


> wieso drückt der spanner die kette nach oben



höherer umschlingungswinkel


----------



## erkan1984 (22. Mai 2008)

wie schnell fährt es denn? welche reifen haste drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (22. Mai 2008)

schaut net schlecht aus   
nur des kreissägenblatt geht gar net  
(mir tun die knie vom hinsehn schon weh )


----------



## nullvektor (22. Mai 2008)

rs-ja-adria schrieb:


> Das ist mein Schatzi ;P




 sieht nach geschwindigkeit aus.


----------



## innohep (22. Mai 2008)

schicker roter Würfel--->was wiegt er denn?


----------



## chri55 (22. Mai 2008)

was ist denn das für ein Vorbau? (sieht schön kurz aus)


----------



## Töff-Töff (22. Mai 2008)

moin!

@böhser-wolf, sorry bin en bissl matschig, ja du warst gemeint.. 

gruß,
Töffi...


----------



## jup. (23. Mai 2008)

kon schrieb:


> höherer umschlingungswinkel



ja, schon klar.
aber wieso kann der das? is doch auch nur ein point-spanner oder baugleich...
krieg ich bei mir irgendwie nicht hin. vielleicht hat mal wer nen tip


----------



## jup. (23. Mai 2008)

sorry
habs gefunden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=331528


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Mai 2008)

Töff-Töff schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> @böhser-wolf, sorry bin en bissl matschig, ja du warst gemeint..
> 
> ...



kein problem  
so ich habs mal gewogen 12,3 kilo


----------



## Töff-Töff (24. Mai 2008)

Okey, danke... 
Irgendwan dieses Jahr Wird sich mein SSP auch dazugesellen, wenn ich endlich das Geld zusammenhab.. Nox ich komme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVO 1 (25. Mai 2008)

Nach 2 jahren SSP, will ich auch endlich mal mein Bike zeigen.









Gruß der Oli.


----------



## Spook (25. Mai 2008)

wie fährt sich eigentlich son Dirt/Dual Rahmen mit soner langen Sattelstütze?

Würd mich mal interessieren, da ich zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken spiele mir was kleines wendiges aufzubaun das ber noch einigermaßen Langstreckentauglich ist.

mfg

Felix


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Mai 2008)

evo1 - was is das für eine stütze?
kenn sowas derb langes nur von der p6, aber die hat n shice maß

schönes bike auf jedenfall


----------



## EVO 1 (25. Mai 2008)

Danke erst ma jungs.

@ rückZ, das ist ne Thomson Elite in 30,0x410 mm. Die is aber nich komplett ausgezogen, hätte noch nen paar Zentimeter wenn ich sie Bräuchte.

@ Spook, fährt sich super. So wendig is es gar nich, der Lenkwinkel is so ca. 69° flach. Was mir aber entgegenkommt, da ich lieber flache Lenkwinkel fahre. Der Rahmen is schon 6 Jahre alt und dadurch nicht so extreme kurz wie bei heutigen Dirt und Dual Rahmen. Was man nicht sieht is, das dass Tretlager sehr hoch ist was mich nicht weiter Stört. Kann dir also nur sagen, dass du es selber ausprobieren musst. Ach ja touren mit 50 Km+ sind für mich damit kein Problem.


----------



## Felixxx (25. Mai 2008)

@ Spook - fährt sich mit langer Sattelstütze verdammt gut...





... hier bei den 24h ZDF Fernsehgarten in Mainz. Bin für unser 4er Mixed Team 106 Runden à 2,1km gefahren  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Förster (25. Mai 2008)

RESPEKT!! Alter und frisch siehste auf der Karre och noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. Mai 2008)

@Felixx sorry ich erkenns auf dem Bild net: Warste Singlespeed unterwegs?


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Mai 2008)

EVO 1 schrieb:


> @ rückZ, das ist ne Thomson Elite in 30,0x410 mm. Die is aber nich komplett ausgezogen, hätte noch nen paar Zentimeter wenn ich sie Bräuchte.


die sieht wesentlich länger aus  
beachtest du auch die 10cm mindesteinstecktiefe?

dachte, als ich dein bild gesehen habe, das wäre ne alternative zu der, die ich mir bestellen möchte (FSA FR-270 27,2/420mm).
aber die FSA ist länger und dazu noch billiger - schöne sache


----------



## Felixxx (25. Mai 2008)

@ Förster - danke

@ billi joe - hier sieht man's besser...





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Mai 2008)

vergiss die unterarme beim pumpen nich


----------



## Felixxx (25. Mai 2008)

... kommt alles nur vom singlespeeden


----------



## King Jens one (25. Mai 2008)

Meins!


----------



## r0ckZ (25. Mai 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> ... kommt alles nur vom singlespeeden


dann pack das radl mal mit der handfläche nach unten und nich nach oben am oberrohr an und pumpe 


@King Jens one: scheeeen! berlin erlaubt jedoch n kürzeren lenker und wenn du die felgenaufkleber wegmachst, dürfte das die diebstalgefahr senken 
schon mal versucht den sattel noch bissken nach vorne zu schieben oder ist dir der rahmen zu klein?


----------



## mismo (26. Mai 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx



hab ich n fischblick oder ist dein vorderrad schief in der gabel?


----------



## a.nienie (26. Mai 2008)

scheint ein marzocchi problem zu sein,
ist bei meiner gabel auch so


----------



## Alex de Large (26. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist es fertig!

Mit der Setback Sattelstütze und dem Salsa Pro Moto Lenker mit 660 mm Breite und 12 Grad Krümmung ergibt sich für mich eine perfekte Sitzposition mit guten Hebeln im Wiegetritt.

Die etwas mächtige Diabolus mußte einer Evolve XC weichen. Überlege aber, den Kurbelstern noch mit einem Rockring zu verstärken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (26. Mai 2008)




----------



## a.nienie (26. Mai 2008)

heisses gerät!


----------



## Felixxx (26. Mai 2008)

@ mismo - die Gabel verwindet sich beim harten Anbremsen. Bei normaler Fahrt ist's absolut mittig.

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## FR_SvenSon (26. Mai 2008)

MOINSE AUSEM HOHEN NORDEN

nachdem mein alter rahmen nen paar tage nach dem neulackieren. bei einer ausfahrt gebrochen ist

musste ich mir notgedrungen einen neuen besorgen 

cristoph machts möglich 

nun habe ich ein voodoo hoodoo

mein prob ist brauch nun tips in punkto gabel
farbe (umlackieren) oder so lassn oder neue wenn ja welche bitte um tipps






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Mai 2008)

... rosa, die einzige farbe die wirklich passt.

ciao
flo


----------



## a.nienie (26. Mai 2008)

... mit puscheln an den lenkerenden


----------



## Förster (26. Mai 2008)

Andere Pedalen und Aufkleber von der Gabel gekratzt, eventuell andere Reifen, ansonsten lass es so. Falls Du die Gabel tauschen möchtest, gib Bescheid, hätte da eventuell Interesse.


----------



## DarkListener (26. Mai 2008)

unbedingt lassen. Gefällt mir richtich gut. Bei den eloxierten Anbauteilen macht sich das Alu/silber richtich gut.

Welche Reifen hast du denn da drauf?


----------



## Carbon (27. Mai 2008)

Hier ist mein SSP:




Eigentlich wollte ich das Singlespeeden nur mal ausprobieren, aber inzwischen ist es mein Lieblingsrad. Basis war ein Peugeot-Renner aus den 80ern. Es fährt sich super komfortabel und so ruhig!

Grüße

Peter

p.s.: Wenn noch jemand einen Steckvorbau in 90 der 100 mm hat, den ich noch weiter rausziehen kann als den auf dem Bild, dann bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (27. Mai 2008)

bitte nicht weiter raus ziehen


----------



## FR_SvenSon (27. Mai 2008)

@ förster........die gabel ist ne carbo axima scheibe plus canti..
evnt verkauf ich sie.. wenn ja dann melde ich mich spätestens nächten dienstag bei dir..

ps mann kann da keine decals abfeilen abzupfen die aufschrift ist reingefrässt

meine reifen sind von nimbus ex 26x1,50 halbslick


----------



## Bikefritzel (29. Mai 2008)

so ich hab nochmal so einiges geschruabt und habs jetzt inzwischen auch schon ausführlich genaug getestet um zu sagen sau geil jetzt:











so sah es vorher aus ich denke änderungen sind deutlich sichtbar


Bikefritzel schrieb:


>


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2008)

so hübsch ist der bremsgriff jtzt auch nicht.
ne funktion hat er nicht, oder?
lenekr ist auf jeden fall ne verbesserung.


----------



## Bikefritzel (29. Mai 2008)

äh ja inzwischen hängt an dem hebel eine ganze bremse dran


----------



## GlanDas (29. Mai 2008)

Spraydose genommen und auf gut glück angesprüht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (29. Mai 2008)

Lenker find ich ********... der ist ZU kurz


----------



## M!tch (29. Mai 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Spraydose genommen und auf gut glück angesprüht?



dachte ich irgendwie auch.


----------



## nullvektor (29. Mai 2008)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Lenker find ich ********... der ist ZU kurz


so kurze lenker bin ich als kurier auch gefahren.damit kann man sich gut an den autos vorbeischlängeln.fährt sich nach kurzer umgewöhnungsphase sehr gut.


----------



## aristeas (29. Mai 2008)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> so ich hab nochmal so einiges geschruabt und habs jetzt inzwischen auch schon ausführlich genaug getestet um zu sagen sau geil jetzt:


Huestel -- dann doch besser in den Stadtschlampen-Thread.


----------



## Bikefritzel (30. Mai 2008)

warum stadtschlampenfred damit kann ich auch auf straßen außerhalb der stadt fahren 

zu dem lenker wer nicht jeden morgen durch den berufsverkehr bzw. berufsstau durchmuss wird sowas wohl nie verstehen alle anderen denke ich schon irgendwann... lenker sieht auch schmaler aus als er in wirklichkeit ist.

auf gut glück angesprüht? nein!
ich habs komplett zerlegt und dann lackiert. (die pedale sind a klump die hab ich nur zum lackieren reingeschraubt damit die gewinde sauberbleiben, ich fahr normalerweise spd-pedale) und auch der steuersatz wurde nur außen lackiert innen hat er neues fett bekommen.

uli


----------



## UltimaThule (30. Mai 2008)




----------



## _stalker_ (30. Mai 2008)

ich glaub nun ists fast fertig.











andere pedale und lenker/vorbau kommen noch.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. Mai 2008)

hm was steckt denn da drunter? Nen Speci Rockhopper oder Stumpjumper?

Sieht nett aus 

Mfg


----------



## _stalker_ (30. Mai 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2008)

schön.

nur der ökoständer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (31. Mai 2008)

für a.nienie:






übergangsweise die teile aus dem univega reingesteckt bis die teile für den crosserbastardaufbau da sind.


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2008)

Augenkrebs


----------



## [email protected]!t (31. Mai 2008)

saugeile farbkombination, gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Onegear (31. Mai 2008)

das Switchback is allererste Sahne !!! die Engländer könnens halt immer noch, siehe Cotic, DMR, Identity und co


----------



## r0ckZ (1. Juni 2008)

Onegear schrieb:


> das Switchback is allererste Sahne !!! die Engländer könnens halt immer noch, siehe Cotic, DMR, Identity und co


identitI 

und natürlich onone, surly, dialled ... 

kann man da eigentlich geil biken gehen? noch nie n bericht von da gesehen


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juni 2008)

zumindest haben sie männliche cliff-drops 

@stalker: schöner rahmen - mach was draus.


----------



## Planet Coke (3. Juni 2008)

So, ich benutz die Gallerie mal als Vorstellungsrunde, hab ja immerhin nen Bild geknipst - hoffe, das kollidiert nicht mir irgendwelchen Foren-Regeln.

Habe endlich ein paar freie Tage zum Schrauben gefunden: und es ist ein Singlespeed geworden!





Die erste 40km-Tour (Asphalt+Schotter) haben wir (das Bike, ich, und mein Po, der war am skeptischsten) gut überstanden. Wenn man nicht ständig überlegen muss, welchen Gang man denn nun nimmt,  kann man richtig was von der Landschaft sehen - bin Begeistert!  Nur eine Chill-Pille hatte unterwegs schlapp gemacht.

Nächste Schritte:

Hörner etwas flacher stellen.
Überlegen, ob nicht doch eine P-Bone besser hineinpasst. (FS-Geo)
gelbe Reflektor-Aufkleber von den Sitzstreben und dem Steuerrohr knibbeln. (Jemand zufällig nervös?)
vielleicht mal wiegen!

Gibts noch andere dringende Dinge?

 Coke


----------



## [email protected]!t (3. Juni 2008)

schönes bike !

ich persönlich finde bei singlespeedern die schaltwerke als kettenspanner nicht sehr schön, und leicht sind sie ja auch nicht gerade.
also netten spanner aussuchen oder noch besser - exzentriker von trickstuff.


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Juni 2008)

ohne (diese) barends und schaltwerk wäre es fast eine richtige schönheit finde ich.
der rahmen sollte wie meiner minimal schräge ausfallenden haben, probier es mal mit magic gear. 36:18 passt beispielsweise - den rest kannst du dir errechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Planet Coke (4. Juni 2008)

Danke für das nette Feedback!

 Die Jungs vom Fahrradshop haben mir den Exzentriker auch schon nahe gelegt, aber der Preis ja wahnsinnig. Vielleicht kann ich an einen gebrauchten Rohloff kommen.

 Magic Gear wäre natürlich super. Werde mir die Dropouts dahingehend mal ansehen. Kann ich irgendwie geschickt prüfen, ob das vielleicht passt, ohne dass ich die Kette auftrennen muss? Stelle mir da gerade ein einfaches Werkzeug wie eine Spange vor....   ---  Ich glaub, ich bemüh' mal die Sufu.

 Aber was ist gegen genau diese Barends zu sagen?


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Juni 2008)

magic gear rechner: http://eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu.php

gegen die barends sprechen für mich wie gesagt offensichtliche optische gründe. das schaut so arg nach geweih aus - grade barends finde ich viel schöner/harmonischer.


----------



## singlestoph (6. Juni 2008)




----------



## Kint (6. Juni 2008)

hui.....ein eigenbau ? und holz oder holzoptik ? seeehr schön....


----------



## bofh (6. Juni 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Geil.

E.


----------



## rs-ja-adria (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo leute danke das ihr mein bike geil findet 
Ich konnte eure fragen nicht beantworten weil ich im urlaub war.
Übersetzung: 48-14 Reicht für 50 km/h auf grader strecke in Köln gibt es keine berge also ist das so schon okay.
Vorbau: Truvativ XR 70 mm
Reifen: Kojak 395g je Reifen jetzt habe ich aber die faltbaren drauf die wiegen noch mal  pro stück 100g weniger ;D.
7,88 kg Wiegt es jetzt.
Es sollen noch Laute Ringle naben drauf  zur zeit sind DT Swiss Onyx drauf.
Ich mache noch ein besseres Foto dann könnt ihr alles besser sehen ;D
Viele Grüße Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!tch (6. Juni 2008)

48/14


----------



## rs-ja-adria (6. Juni 2008)

Ja hallo das ist nichts ich kenne paar die fahren 56-11


----------



## M!tch (6. Juni 2008)

zumindest im alltag kann ich das nicht glauben. wer schiebt die an der ampel an?
ich fahre 46/16 @28" fixed in dresden und musste bisher nicht absteigen, wenngleich man sich bergab doch den einen oder anderen zahn mehr wünscht.
mein ziel war, dass ich überall los komme und auf der geraden nicht ins leere treten muss, was ich damit auch erreicht habe.


----------



## rs-ja-adria (6. Juni 2008)

Naja an der ampel müssen die sich etwas mit den füßen weg schupsen damit die foran kommen xD

Ja das ist gut was du gemacht hast mit den 48/16
Aber es kommt auf die reifen an und wie schwer man selber ist und wie viel kraft man hat.

Bei singlespeed ist es halt so das jeder sein ding finden muss was manchmal lange dauert ;D


----------



## BQuark (6. Juni 2008)

hallo adrian, glaub nicht, dass dir hier jemand glaubt, dass dir übersezung von 3.4 tatsächlich passt.
eine solche könnte man höchstens am RR-SSP fahren und alleine dann wäre die viel zu schwer.
auch ohne berge und wind.


----------



## _stalker_ (6. Juni 2008)

Hey Quark das ist doch Quark 

Man beachte den größeren Durchmesser von 28" Slicks gegenüber den hier verbauten 26" Slicks - bei 26" muss man die Übersetzung größer wählen um die gleiche Entfaltung wie bei 28" zu bekommen. 

Ob das von der durchschnittlichen Trittfrequenz her bzw. in Anbetracht der Belastung für die Knie Sinn macht so etwas dauerhaft zu fahren ist eine andere Sache. Ich hab neulich mal 44:14 auf nem MTB mit Schwalbe Marathon Slick 1,75 montiert und fand das für die Ebene annähernd perfekt bei Touren bis 2 Stunden.


----------



## rs-ja-adria (6. Juni 2008)

@ BQuark:
Hey was ist den 3.4 xD
Also wenn du meinst das mir die 48 / 14 nicht passt naja dann hätte ich die nicht am rad.
Und ich setze mal ein rad morgen ein wenn ich das bild habe mit der Übersetzung 56 / 11
Das ist zwar etwas zu übertrieben aber wer es mag naja.
Ich bleibe bei meinen 48 / 14 ^^ mfg


----------



## Onegear (6. Juni 2008)

bin mal mit 44:15 (28") 140 Kilometer am Stück gefahren, das ist schon grenzwertig, vor allem für die Knie. Im Alltag (Bln.) geht das schon klar, aber auf Dauer würd ich nix über 3:1 fahren, auch nicht mit 21er Reifen und 6,5 Kilo Rad.

btw.: back to topic ?


----------



## MadCyborg (6. Juni 2008)

Onegear schrieb:


> btw.: back to topic ?



Nö  .
Erst will ich noch. Ich fahre 48:15 an meinem Stadtrad, MTB mit Conti Contact. Damit fährt man sicherlich nicht irre schnell an, dafür kann man relativ bequem mehr als 30 km/h fahren. Und man kann im Bereich der "Reisegeschwindigkeit" gut beschleunigen. Stichwort Ampelsprint.


----------



## bofh (6. Juni 2008)

An die > 3:1-Fahrer: Wenn Ihr privat krankenversichert seid: Weitermachen. Wenn gesetzlich: Legt gefälligst einen kleineren Gang auf - ich habe keine Lust, Euch lernresistenten Greenhorns die Knieoperationen etc. zu bezahlen, nur weil ihr glaubt, daß ein möglichst großer Gang den Schwanz verlängert!

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIP (6. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ein möglichst großer Gang den Schwanz tatsächlich verlängern würde, dann...

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft:
würdest du bitte an dein Fixie ein paar Bremsen montieren,
dein Hardtail gegen ein Fully tauschen
sowie die Sattelüberhöhung bei deinem Rennrad veringern?
Alles sooooo schrecklich ungesund...


----------



## bofh (6. Juni 2008)

DIP schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft:
> würdest du bitte an dein Fixie ein paar Bremsen montieren,


 
Abgesehen mal davon, daß a) das die 30490487837. "Bremse-am-Fixie"-Diskussion wäre, baue ich b) am Poserfixie grad die 3. Bremse an und c) ist das irrelevant


> dein Hardtail gegen ein Fully tauschen


Nein, denn bei ruppigerem Gelände bin ich trotz meines Übergewichts in der Lage, meinen dicken Hintern aus dem Sattel zu heben.


> sowie die Sattelüberhöhung bei deinem Rennrad veringern?


1. An welchem? 
2. Wieso?

Ständig dicke Gänge zu fahren ist der Kniegesundheit nicht sonderlich zuträglich. Das ist Fakt. Deine "Argumente" sind an einer ziemlich schlecht sitzenden Perücke herbeigezogen... 

E.


----------



## DIP (7. Juni 2008)

Ich könnte jetzt wieder auf jeden Punkt von dir eingehen, aber das hätte nur zur Folge das sich die nächsten 10-20 Posts sich nur um dieses Thema drehen.

Ich wollte keine Argumente bringen die eine Übersetzung von > 3:1 als gesundheitsfördernd darstellen!
Der Inhalt meiner Nachricht sollte vermitteln das im allgemeinen Fahrrad fahren (besonders in der Art und Weise wie wir es hier praktizieren) nicht zu den gesündesten Sportarten gehört.
Wenn ich beim Sport die Gesundheit in den Vordergrund stellen würde hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon längst auf Nordic Walking o.ä. umgestellt.
Ich fahr Fahrrad weils mir Spass macht... 
Und ob man jetzt dabei nun eine Übersetzung von 52:11 fährt, oder auf nen Helm verzichtet ist nunmal jedem selbst überlassen.
Was davon Gesundheitsschädlicher ist muss auch jeder für sich entscheiden!

Klink mich hiermit aus der Diskussion aus...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (7. Juni 2008)

Ich fuhr am alten SSP während des letzten Jahres 36/ 18 und fand das 
ausgewogen, habe es jetzt aber auf 42/ 18 umgebaut, um es in der Stadt zu benutzen. Im Wald und auf längeren Strecken werde ich weiterhin 2/ 1 nutzen.
Mit 2/1 ist man immer noch schneller als die meisten Inliner und Jogger
und muß nicht an jeder Steigung in den Wiegetritt.
Da mit 54 die Kniegelenke auch nicht mehr neu sind, kann ich mir
Experimente mit utopischen Untersetzungen ersparen.
 Wenn es zu steil wird, steige ich ab und drücke, schaut jemand dumm, erkläre ich ihm, daß ich keine Schaltung habe.


----------



## GlanDas (7. Juni 2008)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Wenn es zu steil wird, steige ich ab und drücke, schaut jemand dumm, erkläre ich ihm, daß ich keine Schaltung habe.



Der schaut dann noch dümmer aus der Wäsche . . .


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Juni 2008)

jawoll 
außerdem verdient singlespeed fahren im gelände mit 54 respekt - egal mit welcher übersetzung.
ganz davon ab fahre ich auch 2:1 am mtb. 

damit wir mal wieder ontopic kommen:


----------



## matzeberlin (7. Juni 2008)

nice


----------



## chri55 (7. Juni 2008)

sehr schön.
weiß jemand, ob man den Arione mit Jeans fahren kann oder ist der etwas zu hart?


----------



## Bikefritzel (7. Juni 2008)

ist das 29" schaut irgendwie so "groß" aus?

sattelüberhöhung wäre für mich zuu krass

was ist das denn für ein hübscher vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (7. Juni 2008)

mtb rahmen mit custom ausfallenden(?!) und und 29" lrs
hier die beschreibung:

GT Tit ramme, med tit frempind og styr. Sugino Super Mighty MTB kranksæt. White nav og velocity fælge og kenda 700X50c dæk!!! (klick)


----------



## GlanDas (7. Juni 2008)

Sieht irgendwie unfertig aus


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Juni 2008)

stimmt.
die leitungsführungen müssen noch entfernt werden!


----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> stimmt.
> die leitungsführungen müssen noch entfernt werden!



wenn du das dem armen xizang antust dann hol ich meine homies ausm gt forum... dann gehts hier appa....    

zumindest linksseitig sieht er ausfaller original aus... ist rechts seitig auch die prägung im ausfaller ?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. Juni 2008)

stopp mal das ist nen xizang?


----------



## singlestoph (7. Juni 2008)

könnt auch ein lightning sein (matt gestrahlt .... blabla)

at all

jetzt mal ernsthaft, ernsthaft über singlespeeden diskutieren (wollen) ist sowas von ......    

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2008)

ja isn xizang. lightnings hatten die öse für den canti gegenhalter hinterm sitzrohr nicht, und waren matt gestrahlt. bitte bitte nix abmachen an dem schönen....


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. Juni 2008)

Nein wehe da wird was entfernt! Das wäre Denkmals Schändung!


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Juni 2008)

fahrt ihr sonst nach dänemark und haut die?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (7. Juni 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> jawoll
> außerdem verdient singlespeed fahren im gelände mit 54 respekt - egal mit welcher übersetzung.
> ganz davon ab fahre ich auch 2:1 am mtb.
> 
> ...


----------



## kitor (7. Juni 2008)

so, der ideale SSpler für die Stadt....


----------



## Onegear (8. Juni 2008)

was soll man da noch sagen ? Toll natürlich. Und vor allem Classic Parts wohin das Auge schaut: HS33 RaceLine, Dannys Stem, Flite, Ceramic Felgen...und dann dieser tolle Rahmen. Ist das das selbe elevated Rahmendesign von Alpinestars ???
kennt sich da einer aus ? haben die in der selben schmiede brutzeln lassen ?


----------



## singlestoph (8. Juni 2008)

sowas muss ich mir auch mal bauen

hässlich aber ultracool

ein paar eindrücke von der singlespeed EM in italien
































mehr bilder

http://www.flickr.com/groups/essc08/pool/


----------



## akerit (8. Juni 2008)

Der ssp von einem Freund. Die Kurbel wird noch gegen eine schwarze Sugino RD2 getauscht. Gewicht, 7,6 kg, 48/15.


----------



## kon (8. Juni 2008)

das teil sieht schweineschnell aus 

ich würd lediglich die bremsen noch gegen was schwarzes tauschen.


----------



## niconj (8. Juni 2008)

HR Felge (die schöne rote) ist mir gerissen und so habe ich eine silberne einspeichen müssen.  VR Wird auch noch silber (muss ja passen). Das Cosmic ist nur übergangsweise aber schaut irgenwie cool aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebreaker (8. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein Radl mit ein paar neuen Teilen.


----------



## nutallabrot (9. Juni 2008)

mein Surly im aktuellen Aufbau.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2008)

grauenhaft geile felgenfarbe.
was macht das ding am lenker für nen geräusch "urgs"?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. Juni 2008)

ich fänds richtig geil wenn der LRS auch schwarz wäre, oder das purple halt nochmal aufgreifen..


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. Juni 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> Für das Serotta Ti gibtz einfach nur ein Wort: Geil!



... völlig falsch die Bewertung!

... es muß heißen ENDGEIL!!!

@SINGLESTOPH
... mit der Middleburnkurbel nur noch wwwoooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## singlestoph (9. Juni 2008)

leider ist die kurbel mit 170mm etwas kurz
zum fixed fahren ist das schon gut aber zum bergauffahren etwas ....
175 oder 180 wäre besser

s


----------



## Imre (9. Juni 2008)

@ Nutelllabrot:

Wie fährt sich das Surly mit der Vidar? Hatte mir die Gabel auch schon überlegt. Und nochn tipp: Mach die Kurbelschrauben fürs kleine KB rein, wärst nicht der erste der die turbine so abreißt.

Gruß
David


----------



## nutallabrot (9. Juni 2008)

Imre schrieb:


> @ Nutelllabrot:
> 
> Wie fährt sich das Surly mit der Vidar? Hatte mir die Gabel auch schon überlegt. Und nochn tipp: Mach die Kurbelschrauben fürs kleine KB rein, wärst nicht der erste der die turbine so abreißt.
> 
> ...



Ich kann über die Vidar nicht klagen, das ist eine für meine Ansprüche echt gute Gabel. Und bei dem Preis macht man eigentlich nichts falsch. Sie baut höher als die Surly Gabel aber davon merkt man nichts. 
Die Kurbelschrauben sind natürlich drin


----------



## patpix (9. Juni 2008)

Tach,

ich muß wirklich sagen hier sind echt geile Surlys unterwegs. Meins ist nun auch endlich komplett fertig. Das White Industries Ritzel (16Zähne) ist endlich dran und die zur Rahmenfarbe passenden Griffe wurden auch gefunden.



 




 

 



Gruß, tatsu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Juni 2008)

@icebreaker
sauschönes Teil


----------



## niconj (10. Juni 2008)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @icebreaker
> sauschönes Teil



Find ich auch!!! Nur andere Pedale müssen noch dran.


----------



## SingleLight (10. Juni 2008)

Sehr sehr schick, probier doch mal einen weißen Sattel und weiße Griffe, sieht sicher auch nicht schlecht aus Aber sonst sehr stimmig!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Matze L.E. (10. Juni 2008)

finde diese reifen sowas von hässlich... 

würde die neongrünen haros draufpacken, das hätte stil ^^

der sattel wirkt auf mich auch eher wie ein kompromiss.


----------



## icebreaker (10. Juni 2008)

Geb mich, nach über einem Jahr, geschlagen und werd mir wohl ein paar Hakenpedale montieren.
Beim Sattel schau ich schon nach was anderem, doch irgendwie hab ich das Teil recht lieb gewonnen. Ist ja fast noch der Originale.


----------



## _stalker_ (11. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (11. Juni 2008)

hübsch aber mir hats mit deinen fixiteilen besser gefallen...


----------



## kitor (11. Juni 2008)

Fürs Gelände


----------



## chri55 (11. Juni 2008)

sorry, aber der Vorbau ist nur hässlich. sonst schick.
andere Vorbauten halten im Gelände auch


----------



## kitor (11. Juni 2008)

stimmt nicht. Er sieht gut aus. Und vor allem verwindet er bei einem breiten Lenker nicht so sehr...


----------



## akerit (11. Juni 2008)

Faggin Pista, welches ich an einen sehr guten Freund verkauft habe. Nun aber neu eingekleidet wurde.


----------



## GlanDas (11. Juni 2008)

Was das für ein Lenker


----------



## akerit (11. Juni 2008)

Abgeschnittener und umgedrehter Nitto B123 CrMo.


----------



## kon (12. Juni 2008)

akerit schrieb:


> Faggin Pista, welches ich an einen sehr guten Freund verkauft habe. Nun aber neu eingekleidet wurde.



sehr schick, vielleicht noch ne schwarze kette dran.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2008)

@kitor: schön poliert 
benutzt Du die kettenführung als kettenspanner? funzt das gut?
@_stalker_: nettes crossrad. 
extra langer radstand oder keine lust die kette zu kürzen?


----------



## trapperjohn (12. Juni 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> stimmt nicht. Er sieht gut aus. Und vor allem verwindet er bei einem breiten Lenker nicht so sehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (12. Juni 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @_stalker_: nettes crossrad.
> extra langer radstand oder keine lust die kette zu kürzen?



das rad ist nicht nett
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (wie ich dieses wort hasse )

kette/radstand muss so lang sein, da sonst der 35er reifen nicht in den hinterbau passt.

geländefixen ist übrigens amüsant


----------



## Splatter666 (12. Juni 2008)

Nett is die kleine Schwester von Schei**e...


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Juni 2008)

eben drum.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2008)

ich gelobe besserung.
... und warte geduldig auf mein gepulvertes pompino.


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Juni 2008)

wird bestimmt ein nettes rad


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> wird bestimmt ein nettes rad


ich geb Dir gleich nen guten ra*t*...


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Juni 2008)




----------



## Wobbly (12. Juni 2008)

Also, ich hab kitors Bike live gesehen bzw. käuflich erworben ;-) und es sieht einfach richtig - ähem - geil aus. Mir gefällt's jedenfalls. Und fahren tut sich's - einfach herrlich ...


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. Juni 2008)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Also, ich hab kitors Bike live gesehen bzw. käuflich erworben ;-) und es sieht einfach richtig - ähem - geil aus. Mir gefällt's jedenfalls. Und fahren tut sich's - einfach herrlich ...



Trotzalledem wirkt dieser Klotz als Vorbau abstossend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Töff-Töff (12. Juni 2008)

Moin.

Ich finde ihn garnich so schlimm trozdem gibts schmalere die genause stabil sind..


----------



## Wobbly (13. Juni 2008)

Doofe Frage von nem Newbie hier: Wißt Ihr, wo man in Berlin nen Rahmen halbwegs günstig pulvern lassen kann? Das Teil sieht zwar so blnak wie's ist geil aus, ist mir aber zu auffällig. Ich steh eher auf den "used look", da gucken Leute, die gern mal unauthorisiert Räder mitnehmen, leichter drüber weg (auch wenn's eigentlich ein Frevel ist) ...


----------



## mete (13. Juni 2008)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Doofe Frage von nem Newbie hier: Wißt Ihr, wo man in Berlin nen Rahmen halbwegs günstig pulvern lassen kann? Das Teil sieht zwar so blnak wie's ist geil aus, ist mir aber zu auffällig. Ich steh eher auf den "used look", da gucken Leute, die gern mal unauthorisiert Räder mitnehmen, leichter drüber weg (auch wenn's eigentlich ein Frevel ist) ...



Diakonie in Potsdam, dauert aber unter Umständen schon mal ewig...lackier's doch selbst.


----------



## BQuark (13. Juni 2008)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Doofe Frage von nem Newbie hier: Wißt Ihr, wo man in Berlin nen Rahmen halbwegs günstig pulvern lassen kann? Das Teil sieht zwar so blnak wie's ist geil aus, ist mir aber zu auffällig. Ich steh eher auf den "used look", da gucken Leute, die gern mal unauthorisiert Räder mitnehmen, leichter drüber weg (auch wenn's eigentlich ein Frevel ist) ...


http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=735577&postcount=3
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=122857&postcount=35


----------



## Wobbly (13. Juni 2008)

@mete: 





> lackier's doch selbst.


 - hält aber nicht so dolle und außerdem hab ich keinen Platz, wo ich das in Ruhe machen könnte ... ;-)

Aber das midde Diakonie werd ich mal testen, wenn ich hier ausse Diaspora wieder in Berlin bin ...


----------



## Ampelhasser (13. Juni 2008)

93er Karakoram Elite






Ampel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Töff-Töff (13. Juni 2008)

Sehr schick...
Wo bekommt man denn son Frameset her?


----------



## MadCyborg (13. Juni 2008)

Wirklich schön.


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Juni 2008)




----------



## trapperjohn (14. Juni 2008)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> 93er Karakoram Elite



 *Applaus*


----------



## M!tch (14. Juni 2008)

das gt ist wirklich ein traum.


----------



## doctor worm (14. Juni 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



Gewonnen! 
Wollte ich dir schon immer mal sagen, das Rad geht steil!


----------



## elsepe (14. Juni 2008)

sehr geil


----------



## mete (14. Juni 2008)

Wobbly schrieb:


> @mete:  - hält aber nicht so dolle und außerdem hab ich keinen Platz, wo ich das in Ruhe machen könnte ... ;-)



Kommt darauf an, wie man's macht...mit Dreieurobilligdosenlack sicherlich nicht...ich lackier immer in freier Natur.... Das längste, was ich mal gehört habe war ein halbes Jahr, bei der Diakonie...


----------



## insanerider (14. Juni 2008)

Töff-Töff schrieb:


> Sehr schick...
> Wo bekommt man denn son Frameset her?



mit viel geduld und etwas geld z.b. hier im gt forum oder bei ebay....


----------



## Töff-Töff (14. Juni 2008)

Geldud ist da.. nur das Geld nich  Mit weiviel muss man den rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (15. Juni 2008)

pulvern bei der diakonie ist witzig: sehr preisgünstig, alles nette leute dort, qualität ist auch ok und sie sind dort echt nicht so hektisch


----------



## Levi Strauss (15. Juni 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



  was um alles in der welt ist das ? sind das aufkleber ? farbe ? fabrikat ?   übrigens n sehr netter lenker


----------



## wastom (15. Juni 2008)

Aktuelle Bilder vom Eingangrad:











Ich denke so wird es auch bleiben, funktioniert für meine Zwecke (Stadt und Gelände light) hervorragend  
Die Slicks machen sich überraschend gut im Dreck...


----------



## bofh (15. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön. 

E.


----------



## bofh (15. Juni 2008)

Jetzt mit anderem Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, und Pedalen. Reifen werd ich wohl noch gegen komplett schwarze tauschen...
Das Isolierband zur Bremszugbefestigung funktioniert zwar momentan, wird aber baldmöglichst durch ein paar brauchbare Schellen ersetzt. Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für Schellen, die direkt für 28,6er Oberrohre gedacht sind? Im Singlespeedshop gibt's nur welche, die mit Bastelei (längere Schrauben und mehr oder weniger Verbiegen) für dickere als 25,4er Rohre verwendbar sind.

E.


----------



## elsepe (15. Juni 2008)

evtl mal im baumarkt schauen nach rohrschellen und diese dann passend lacken.

seb


----------



## kitor (15. Juni 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> pulvern bei der diakonie ist witzig: sehr preisgünstig, alles nette leute dort, qualität ist auch ok und sie sind dort echt nicht so hektisch



Moin,

also ich hab drei Rahmen in Potsdam pulvern lassen und eine Gabel sowie diverse kleinere Teile.

Bei denbeiden letzten Rahmen:

- Ösen teilweise zugepulvert, teilweise im Innnenlager und im Sitzrohr eine Pulverschicht, tsts...keine Ahnung....

- Bei der Starrgabel den gesamten Schaft komplett mitgepulvert, mußte alles abgetragen werden, da sie nicht mehr durch den Steuersatz ging...tsts..


der erste Rahmen war ok, die Wartezeiten gingen mal gar nicht, jedes mal über drei Monate...

Ich werd nix mehr dahin schicken.


----------



## bofh (15. Juni 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> evtl mal im baumarkt schauen nach rohrschellen und diese dann passend lacken.


Ich wollte das Rad verschönern...  

Der entscheidende Tip kam aus der Anstalt: Fixie Inc. hat passende Schellen - 3 Stück für 20 .

E.


----------



## singlestoph (15. Juni 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich hab drei Rahmen in Potsdam pulvern lassen und eine Gabel sowie diverse kleinere Teile.
> 
> ...



das hab ich schon mit jedem in frage kommenden pulverer in der schweiz erlebt ....

das ist völlig normal

metallbeuer zb sehen sich als handwerker nicht als künstler und sind relativ schnell genervt wenn reklamationen kommen .......

ich mach bei denen nur noch stadnard farben in seidenmatt und günstig fürs schöne hab ich keinen und glaub auch keinem mehr der mir erzählt er könne sowas


richtig und schön lackieren scheint auch im land der beschrändkten möglichkeiten nicht selbstverständlich zu sein und schon gar nicht billig

http://www.keithandersoncycles.com/KAC.com/Custom_Bicycle_Painting_by_Keith_Anderson.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-Cube-Biker (16. Juni 2008)

Seit gut einer Woche im Einsatz mein Cube LTD2 SSP:
Sattel und Sattelstütze werden demnächst durch eine Tune/SLR TT Kombi ersetzt.


----------



## bofh (16. Juni 2008)

Nicht schlecht.
Die Kette kann ruhig noch ein wenig mehr Spannung vertragen - kürzen, marsch, marsch! 
Und weniger klobige Pedale...

E.


----------



## BQuark (16. Juni 2008)

ich finde eine teuere sattelstütze von tune ist am cube gar nicht nötig.
sowohl technisch, als auch stylistisch.
stattdessen würde ich etwa den gleichen betrag in die excenter-nabe investieren.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juni 2008)

na dann lieber den trickstuff exzentricker und den lrs weiter benutzt
kettenspanner ade ausfallende abgesägt kettenführung vorne wech
schaut gleich viel besser aus


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (16. Juni 2008)

Die Stütze hab ich halt schon seit 4 Jahren:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/9/0/1/_/large/CIMG0814.JPG

Die Ritchey ist nur ersatzweise drin weil bei der Tune das "Gelenk" angebrochen ist.
Und da mein Budget für 2008 für mein neues Cube Reaction aufgebraucht wurde wird es wohl erstmal so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## matzeberlin (17. Juni 2008)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> was um alles in der welt ist das ? sind das aufkleber ? farbe ? fabrikat ?   übrigens n sehr netter lenker



sehen wie duplo und hanuta aufkleber aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crypter (17. Juni 2008)

a-Cube-Biker schrieb:


> Die Stütze hab ich halt schon seit 4 Jahren:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/9/0/1/_/large/CIMG0814.JPG
> 
> Die Ritchey ist nur ersatzweise drin weil bei der Tune das "Gelenk" angebrochen ist.
> Und da mein Budget für 2008 für mein neues Cube Reaction aufgebraucht wurde wird es wohl erstmal so bleiben wie es ist.



27 Singlespeeder in einem quasi?
Edith sagt, dass der Crypter sich die Beiträge von oben nach unten angucken sollte und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## the punkrock (18. Juni 2008)

ON ONE INBRED


----------



## the punkrock (18. Juni 2008)

noch eins vom INBRED


----------



## niconj (18. Juni 2008)

a-Cube-Biker schrieb:


> Die Stütze hab ich halt schon seit 4 Jahren:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/9/0/1/_/large/CIMG0814.JPG
> 
> Die Ritchey ist nur ersatzweise drin weil bei der Tune das "Gelenk" angebrochen ist.
> Und da mein Budget für 2008 für mein neues Cube Reaction aufgebraucht wurde wird es wohl erstmal so bleiben wie es ist.



Also mit allen Komponenten schaut es so richtig sch... aus.  SSP ist viel besser. Ich würde übrigens auch zum exzenter von Trickstuff greifen. 

p.s.: Die XTR schaut irgendwie doof aus als SSP.


----------



## akerit (18. Juni 2008)

Neuer Rahmen, neues Projekt:


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2008)

das one one gefällt 

@akerit: wo gräbst Du nur immer die sachen aus?
rahmen find ich sehr lecker.


----------



## akerit (19. Juni 2008)

@a.nienie

Der Samson ist von http://njs-keirin.blogspot.com importiert worden. Sehr fix die Jungs, gerade mal eine Woche hat es gedauert.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Juni 2008)

hab ichs schon mit update (trickstuff exzentricker revers lenker)
reingestellt?


----------



## trauntaler (19. Juni 2008)

K.A. aber es gefällt!


----------



## ottokarina (19. Juni 2008)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> 93er Karakoram Elite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur leider sind die anbauteile nicht zeitgemäß  aber ansonsten sehr schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (19. Juni 2008)

ottokarina schrieb:


> nur leider sind die anbauteile nicht zeitgemäß  aber ansonsten sehr schick.



Das verstehe ich nun gar nicht. Erkläre das doch mal genauer bitte.


----------



## bofh (19. Juni 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nun gar nicht. Erkläre das doch mal genauer bitte.


Wenn ich's richtig verstehe, wird kritisiert, daß die Teile nicht aus der Zeit des Rahmens sind.

Nunja.

E.


----------



## pilato (19. Juni 2008)

Classicfetischisten... muss man nicht verstehen  Ich find das Rad schön wie es ist.


----------



## gmozi (20. Juni 2008)

pilato schrieb:


> Classicfetischisten... muss man nicht verstehen  Ich find das Rad schön wie es ist.



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Passt optisch eigentlich alles sehr gut zusammen, und wenn man nicht wüsste, dass der Rahmen von 93 ist würde es auch nicht auffallen.


----------



## keks'(: (20. Juni 2008)

hat mich weniger als 50â¬ gekostet und nen lenkerband kostet schon 10 Oo ... hihi
einsatz ist der weg vom bhf und zurueck nach hause.. .


----------



## doctor worm (20. Juni 2008)

So, hier auch nochmal!






Sie hat sich sehr gefreut, die Anja!


----------



## bofh (20. Juni 2008)

Geil.

E.


----------



## elsepe (20. Juni 2008)

hübsches pummelchen.


----------



## BQuark (20. Juni 2008)

nur noch einen brooks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (20. Juni 2008)

Und die passenden Leder-Griffe...


----------



## Onegear (20. Juni 2008)

und silberne bremsen und die pedalreflektoren ab. dann wärs perfekt...


----------



## BQuark (21. Juni 2008)

dann sollte man noch  den kettenspanner weg lassen und richtiges ssp-ritzel nehmen


----------



## hasenheide (21. Juni 2008)

BQuark schrieb:


> dann sollte man noch  den kettenspanner weg lassen und richtiges ssp-ritzel nehmen



Den Zusammenhang zwischen Kettenspanner und Ritzel solltest Du jetzt mal erklären.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2008)

schönes rad für die city


----------



## akerit (21. Juni 2008)

fuers erste:





es werden noch ein paar aenderungen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (21. Juni 2008)

ist es das rad mit dem doppelten unterrohr? mehr fotos! bitte,

seb


----------



## BQuark (21. Juni 2008)

hasenheide schrieb:
			
		

> Den Zusammenhang zwischen Kettenspanner und Ritzel solltest Du jetzt mal erklären.


ohne schnelspanner mit schaltungsritzel springt die kette leicht runter. nicht immer, aber häufig, z.b. beim zurücktreten.


----------



## Matze L.E. (21. Juni 2008)

ich find den alfine spanner ziehmlich hässlich, sonst sehr hübsch das grüne


----------



## akerit (21. Juni 2008)




----------



## M!tch (21. Juni 2008)

echt nice.


----------



## doctor worm (21. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Kommentare, dafür gibts noch n Bild:





Ich hät ja gedacht der Spanner passt ganz gut, rein farblich tut er das auch, aber das Teil ist optisch viel zu dominant, mir gefällt es auch nicht!
Die Anja und Leuten die nicht so sehr radbegeistert sind, stört das erstaunlicher Weise gar nicht!
Gleiches gilt für die schwarzen Bremsen, angefragt hatte ich ja ob nicht noch silberne da wären, bekommen hab ich leider die auf dem Foto

nen Brooks haben wir als Option noch offen, war finanziell zum Schluss einfach nicht mehr drin!

@Bquark: erklären sie sich doch bitte!?
Woher kommt die Annahme das sei ein Schaltungsritzel und wie soll das ohne Spanner funktionieren, wenn man nicht unglaubliches Glück hat und die Kettenlänge passt gerade so, dass man ne Zeitlang problemlos fahren kann bis sich der Spass gelängt hat und man Gefahr läuft, dass sich die Kette ihren eigenen Weg sucht!
Nur mal so!

@akerit: super, alles richtig gemacht


----------



## hasenheide (21. Juni 2008)

BQuark schrieb:


> ohne schnelspanner mit schaltungsritzel springt die kette leicht runter. nicht immer, aber häufig, z.b. beim zurücktreten.



Was hat denn jetzt noch ein Schnellspanner damit zu tun?


----------



## Alex de Large (21. Juni 2008)

akerit schrieb:


>




perfekt!!!

(japs Keirin Rahmen?)


----------



## Bikefritzel (22. Juni 2008)

ohja einfach nur geil

@akerit 
kann es sein das du heute am pasinger bahnhof vorbei gefahren bist? wenn ja schaut dein bike in echt noch geiler aus als auf den fotos, wenn nein hat dein radl einen doppelgänger


----------



## akerit (23. Juni 2008)

Jo, mit einem Freund und der Freundin seines Bruders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (24. Juni 2008)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt noch ein Schnellspanner damit zu tun?


abgesehen davon, dass ich das ruitzel falsh als schaltungsritzel erkannt habe.
mit kettenspanner kann man noch die schaltungsritzel benutzen, denke ich, und ohne würde ich das nie machen, da die kette nicht gleichmäsig gespannt wird und potentiell häufiger weg rutscht.
ich wollte ursprunglich keinen zusammenhang herstellen, waren nur vorschlage (einer hat sich schon erübrigt).


----------



## bofh (24. Juni 2008)

BQuark schrieb:


> mit schnellspanner kann man noch die schaltungsritzel benutzen, denke ich, und ohne würde ich das nie machen, da die kette nicht gleichmäsig gespannt wird und potentiell häufiger weg rutscht.


Hä?

Was hat die Art, wie das Hinterrad im Rahmen geklemmt wird, mit der Ritzelsorte zu tun?

E.


----------



## hasenheide (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab aufgegeben...


----------



## bofh (24. Juni 2008)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Ich hab aufgegeben...


Wenn man Quark zu viel rührt, wird's Käse?! 

On-Topic: Ich habe heute eine wunderschöne Gabel bekommen:






Die soll der Anfang eines kompromißarmen Singlespeeders werden. Das passende Ritzel hab ich auch schon - einen Alu-Singlestar. Sattel wird ein Fizik Arione, Bremsen Hope Mini. Über den Rest bin ich mir noch nicht so wirklich sicher, vor allem beim Rahmen. Der soll ja zur Gabel passen: Alu soll es werden und ebenfalls Disk-only, allerdings mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden, die die Bremse mitwandern lassen. Von Sycip hab ich da schon den Diesel gesehen, der Endorfin Singlespeeder könnte mir auch gefallen. Alternativvorschläge?

E.


----------



## BQuark (24. Juni 2008)

oh! entschuldigung. überall bitte statt schnellspanner kettenspanner lesen.


----------



## bofh (24. Juni 2008)

BQuark schrieb:


> oh! entschuldigung. überall bitte statt schnellspanner kettenspanner lesen.


Ah, jetzt, ja.
Eine Insel.
So stimmt's. 
Mir ist mit einem Schaltwerk als Spanner die Kette noch nie vom Schaltritzel gefallen.

E.


----------



## Alex de Large (24. Juni 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> der Endorfin Singlespeeder könnte mir auch gefallen. Alternativvorschläge?
> E.



Nicolai ?


----------



## bofh (24. Juni 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Nicolai ?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/7/6/3/1/_/large/argon-rocc.jpg


Würde zumindest vom Ansatz her ("technische Anmutung") zur Gabel passen. Aber so einen Nicolai muß ich mal live sehen. Der Hinterbau ist mir auf dem Bild zu wuchtig.

E.


----------



## MarkB. (25. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (25. Juni 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Alternativvorschläge?
> 
> E.



du kannst eigentlich jeden Rahmen mit dem trickstuff-innenlager hernehmen. Da wird die auswahl gleich viel größer


----------



## bofh (25. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> du kannst eigentlich jeden Rahmen mit dem trickstuff-innenlager hernehmen. Da wird die auswahl gleich viel größer


Die Arbeit auch.
Excentertretlager kommen mir nicht ins Haus.

E.


----------



## elsepe (25. Juni 2008)

markb. schrieb:


>



Geil Schwarz


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juni 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Die Arbeit auch.
> Excentertretlager kommen mir nicht ins Haus.
> 
> E.


was für ne arbeit???
kettenspannen mußte eh ab und zu egal was das fürn rahmen ist


----------



## GlanDas (25. Juni 2008)

Viel zu filigrane Räder und Anbauteile für den dicken Rahmen.
Aber sonst nicht schlecht schlicht


----------



## bofh (25. Juni 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was für ne arbeit???
> kettenspannen mußte eh ab und zu egal was das fürn rahmen ist


Richtig.
Nur muß ich bei EBB auch die Sattelhöhe und die Sattelstellung mit einstellen.
Außerdem neigen EBBs zum Knarzen. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, daß es mit dem Trickstuff noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen gibt.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juni 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Nur muß ich bei EBB auch die Sattelhöhe und die Sattelstellung mit einstellen.
> Außerdem neigen EBBs zum Knarzen. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, daß es mit dem Trickstuff noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen gibt.
> 
> E.


hmm mit EBBs hab ich keine erfahrung 
den exzentricker fahr ich seit es ihn gibt
keine probleme soweit 
die sattelhöhe verstell ich eh beim rauf/runterfahren
und bei der sattel stellung merk ich keinen unterschied 
der große vorteil ist schaut gut aus 
und du kannst jeden rahmen nehmen

aber hey mal nen rahmen vorschlag http://www.wolfhoundcycles.com/images/bikes_studio/super_trail_big.jpg


----------



## bofh (25. Juni 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> die sattelhöhe verstell ich eh beim rauf/runterfahren
> und bei der sattel stellung merk ich keinen unterschied


Die Sattelhöhe verstelle ich nicht. Und ich merke auch 2 mm Unterschied in der Sattelhöhe.



> der große vorteil ist schaut gut aus
> und du kannst jeden rahmen nehmen


Die Nachteile sind mir persönlich zu groß.



> aber hey mal nen rahmen vorschlag http://www.wolfhoundcycles.com/images/bikes_studio/super_trail_big.jpg


Schaut nett aus, aber vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen, daß ich einen Rahmen mit CC-Geometrie suche.

E.


----------



## doctor worm (26. Juni 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Schaut nett aus, aber vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen, daß ich einen Rahmen mit CC-Geometrie suche.
> 
> E.



Woran hast du denn jetzt festgemacht, dass das keine CC Geo ist?
Und sollte das so sein, kann Wolfhound sicher auch nach Wunsch.
Wie hier eindrucksvoll bewiesen:




Im Grunde Jeff Jones in Stahl und schön!
Müsste ich mich für ein Rad auf immer entscheiden, meine Wahl würde auf das fallen!


----------



## bofh (26. Juni 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Woran hast du denn jetzt festgemacht, dass das keine CC Geo ist?


Oberkante Steuerrohr deutlich höher als OK Sitzrohr, sehr flacher Sitzrohrwinkel, sehr viel Sloping.
Kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen - glaub ich aber nicht! 

E.


----------



## doctor worm (27. Juni 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Oberkante Steuerrohr deutlich höher als OK Sitzrohr, sehr flacher Sitzrohrwinkel, sehr viel Sloping.
> Kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen - glaub ich aber nicht!
> 
> E.



Das man ne CC-Geo daran erkennt, wie hoch das Steuerrohr im Verhältniss zum Sattelrohr sitzt, ist ...ja nun wie soll ich ...blödsinn, das gleiche gilt auch für den Grund mit dem Sloping, nicht nur dass es auch kleine Rahmen gibt, es macht ja auch Sinn das Oberrohr nach unten zu ziehen! 
Auch dass der Sitzrohrwinkel ausergewöhnlich flach ist glaub ich nicht, da auf dem Bild das Tretlager und die Ausfallenden auf einer Höhe liegen, was aufgebaut sicher so nicht sein wird. Wenn man nun das Tretlagergehäuse ein wenig nach unten kippt wird auch der Sitzrohrwinkel steiler!
Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte ist, dass Wolfhound dir sicher auch was in CC-Optik braten würde, man dort aber vieleicht mit nem anderen Ansatz rangeht und so verrückte Sachen macht wie das Oberrohr runterziehen, weil man das selbst so fahren würde!
Aber wer zwei mm Unterschied in der Sattelhöhe bemerkt, ist wohl auch so sehr Racer, dass wenn er mit den Klöten das Oberrohr unsanft touchiert, meint es nicht besser Verdient zu haben!


----------



## kitor (27. Juni 2008)

> Das man ne CC-Geo daran erkennt, wie hoch das Steuerrohr im Verhältniss zum Sattelrohr sitzt, ist ...ja nun wie soll ich ...blödsinn, das gleiche gilt auch für den Grund mit dem Sloping, nicht nur dass es auch kleine Rahmen gibt, es macht ja auch Sinn das Oberrohr nach unten zu ziehen!
> Auch dass der Sitzrohrwinkel ausergewöhnlich flach ist glaub ich nicht, da auf dem Bild das Tretlager und die Ausfallenden auf einer Höhe liegen, was aufgebaut sicher so nicht sein wird. Wenn man nun das Tretlagergehäuse ein wenig nach unten kippt wird auch der Sitzrohrwinkel steiler!
> Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte ist, dass Wolfhound dir sicher auch was in CC-Optik braten würde, man dort aber vieleicht mit nem anderen Ansatz rangeht und so verrückte Sachen macht wie das Oberrohr runterziehen, weil man das selbst so fahren würde!
> Aber wer zwei mm Unterschied in der Sattelhöhe bemerkt, ist wohl auch so sehr Racer, dass wenn er mit den Klöten das Oberrohr unsanft touchiert, meint es nicht besser Verdient zu haben!



meine Güte,

Du hast echt null Ahnung.

Schau Dir bitte mal die Winkel an?? Wenn Du recht hättest, würde das Tretlager während der Fahrt auf dem Boden kratzen...in der Ebene...


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2008)

Mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen Singlespeeder hier:
Was empfiehlt sich für eine Übersetzung, wenn man gerne auch mit etwas höherer Trittfrequenz fährt und auch kleinere Steigungen zu bewältigen hat (in München) ?
(Ritzel für hinten stehen zu Verfügung: 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, Kettenblatt 32 oder 42)


----------



## BQuark (27. Juni 2008)

MTB oder RR?
ich würde bei MTB mit 32/15 oder 32/16 anfangen und bei RR 42/16.
wenn es dir zu leicht ist - die kleineren ritzel hast du und die kette kann man kürzen.


----------



## olli (27. Juni 2008)

München? 
MTB 32/15 oder 32/14
RR 42/16 bis 42/14


----------



## gmozi (27. Juni 2008)

Wenn man sich die Perspektive im Kopf zurecht dreht, und dann noch bedenkt, dass die Kettenstrebe eher selten genau waagerecht ist ( was sie ja auf dem bild IST, da der rahmen quasi drauf steht ),wirkt der Steuerrohrwinkel doch etwas steil, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (27. Juni 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> meine Güte,
> 
> *Du hast echt null Ahnung.*
> 
> Schau Dir bitte mal die Winkel an?? Wenn Du recht hättest, würde das Tretlager während der Fahrt auf dem Boden kratzen...in der Ebene...




Da gehts mir wie dir!

Es ist und bleibt einfach Spekulation es an dem Bild festzumachen was die Geo und den gedachten Einsatzbereich von dem Rahmen angeht und das ist einfach das was ich sagen wollte. 
Darüber hinaus ist auch nicht auszuschließen, dass das n 29er Rahmen ist und da hängt das Tretlager ja nunmal auch weiter unter dem Ausfallende als beim 26"er.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Juni 2008)

ne nix 29er
trailhardtail  für 130-150 gabeln kommt dann so wie bei meinem
2soulcycles




SO WIEDER BILDER


----------



## martn (27. Juni 2008)

fred cuthbert (wolfhound cycles) baut gerne freeride orientierte 29er. und ja, da gehören relativ flache sitzwinkel dazu.
hier mal fred's eigenes bike:




nach einer generalüberholung:





*ich sage die meisten, weil er freilich auch andere sachen auf wunsch baut.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2008)

Weil ich gerade die White-Gabel seh... hat zufällig jemand Unterlagen zur White-Brothers SC 90 Gabel ?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. Juni 2008)

martn schrieb:


> fred cuthbert (wolfhound cycles) baut gerne freeride orientierte 29er. und ja, da gehören relativ flache sitzwinkel dazu.
> hier mal fred's eigenes bike:
> 
> 
> ...



 Wo kann man den Moderatoren anstößige Bilder melden?
      Ein Mehrgangrad im SSP Forum, also wirklich.


----------



## Bikefritzel (27. Juni 2008)

noch dazu so ein geiles


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen Singlespeeder hier:
> Was empfiehlt sich für eine Übersetzung, wenn man gerne auch mit etwas höherer Trittfrequenz fährt und auch kleinere Steigungen zu bewältigen hat (in München) ?
> (Ritzel für hinten stehen zu Verfügung: 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, Kettenblatt 32 oder 42)



Hi

ich fahre hier in M am MTB city liner 36/15 , das reicht für giesinger berg und ähnliche anstiege, bin auch schon an der isar damit gefahren, aber da wäre kürzer besser!

VG


----------



## Bikefritzel (27. Juni 2008)

also ich fahre hier auch in m derzeit 35:18 des is aber schon fast bissl zu leicht werd jetzt wohl auf 2:1 umrüsten (in deinem fall 32:16) des sollte für so dinge wie isar perfekt sein...wenn du merkst das dir des zu leicht ist kannst ja immer noch kleinere ritzel verbauen.

uli


----------



## martn (27. Juni 2008)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Wo kann man den Moderatoren anstößige Bilder melden?
> Ein Mehrgangrad im SSP Forum, also wirklich.



ich find die ganzen trennschleifscheibig bereiften schmalspurboliden in einem mtb forum wesentlich fehlplatzierter, als dieses schmuckstück in diesem thread hier,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (28. Juni 2008)

martn schrieb:


> ich find die ganzen trennschleifscheibig bereiften schmalspurboliden in einem mtb forum wesentlich fehlplatzierter, als dieses schmuckstück in diesem thread hier,



Ist schon in Ordnung, du hast gewonnen.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Juni 2008)




----------



## chri55 (28. Juni 2008)

schönes Trio.
wenn du hinten noch einen grünen statt dem roten Reifen draufmachst, ist es noch traumhafter.


----------



## Bikefritzel (28. Juni 2008)

ist das mtb auch fixed?
uich würd noch die manitou rot machen und den hr reifen vom univega grün machen


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Juni 2008)

mtb ist (noch?!) nicht fixed.

nennt mir einen skidresistenten und günstigen neongrünen reifen - dann ziehe ich ihn gerne auf. der stelvio hält am hinterrad wahrscheinlich nicht mal halb so lange wie der rubino ist dafür aber mehr als doppelt so teuer...

edit: noch ein blickwinkel






nu is gut


----------



## matzeberlin (28. Juni 2008)

nich meckern , ist der erste versuch  , cheap eben 
den lenker hab ich  heute noch gekürzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (29. Juni 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> mtb ist (noch?!) nicht fixed.
> 
> nennt mir einen skidresistenten und günstigen neongrünen reifen - dann ziehe ich ihn gerne auf. der stelvio hält am hinterrad wahrscheinlich nicht mal halb so lange wie der rubino ist dafür aber mehr als doppelt so teuer...
> 
> ...


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juni 2008)

@matzeberlin: sieht doch ganz gut aus.
wer hat schon sattel und rahmen im gleichen look 

nette äh ansehnliche flotte herr stalker.
allerdings prophezeie ich dem pompino lack 
eine baldige farbveränderung, 
wenn Du schon wieder am ab-/bekleben bist


----------



## Deleted 112231 (29. Juni 2008)

@Stalker, darf man fragen, was der Aufbau vom Pompino dich ungefähr gekostet hat? Ich habe vor mir etwas sehr ähnliches, wahrscheinlich mit dem gleichen Rahmen aufzubauen und brauch den ein oder anderen preislichen Anhaltspunkt. 

MfG


----------



## _stalker_ (29. Juni 2008)

Das ist nicht so leicht zu sagen, da ich einige Teile schon rumliegen hatte.
Wenn ich mit einrechne was die Teile aus der Restekiste noch wert sind vielleicht etwa 450â¬ bis knapp unter 500â¬

Wirklich brandneu sind allerdings nur Innenlager, Hinterrad (selbst gebaut), Bremsen, Griffe und Reifen/SchlÃ¤uche.

Falls du es nicht als Fixie bzw. wie ich fixed/free sondern mit Freilauf aufbauen willst, geht es noch ne gute Ecke gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## UltimaThule (30. Juni 2008)

@Levent: Hast du zufällig eine andere Bezugsquelle für den Pompino Rahmen als den bekanten Englischen Shop, der zurzeit nicht liefern kann, weil Ausverkauft? Oder hast du den Rahmen + Gabel schon. Ich habe mein Pompino vor einiger Zeit Verlauft und bereue es doch sehr.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juni 2008)

direkt bei on one?
und kauft nicht so viele pompinos...

mal meins im update


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juni 2008)

ist das eine Truvativ-Kurbel? wenn ja welche, die Rouleur?


----------



## _stalker_ (30. Juni 2008)

Die Farbe gefällt mir echt gut dafür, dass ich eigendlich kein Fan von gelb bin.
Ich versteh bloß immer noch nicht ganz warum du die Gabel nicht auch gleich hast pulvern lassen...so finde ich es irgendwie unstimmig bzw. es sieht imho etwas "zusammengestückelt" aus. (über Geschmack...blah)

Auf jeden Fall komplett schwarzen Sattel und schwarze Kurbel montieren.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juni 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ist das eine Truvativ-Kurbel? wenn ja welche, die Rouleur?


truvativ elita track irgendwas

@_stalker_: irgendwie wollte ich noch was "rüberretten" 

jetzt entweder:
- schwarze gabel
- blau um den lenker rum bleibt
oder:
- gabel bleibt
- griffe usw schwarz

kurbel bleibt bis sie abfällt.

hab auch noch nen polierten rizer 
und nen silbernen kore-vorbau.. mhh


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juni 2008)

ich fände die letztere Variante schicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (30. Juni 2008)

machsu gabel schwarz und lässt den rest blau
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





kurbel mit isoband schwärzen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
wenn ich mir das andere foto so anschaue könntest du die blaue gabel evtl. doch drin lassen und den rest schwarz machen. von vorne sieht es irgendwie gut aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich darf doch?!


----------



## Deleted 112231 (30. Juni 2008)

UltimaThule schrieb:


> @Levent: Hast du zufällig eine andere Bezugsquelle für den Pompino Rahmen als den bekanten Englischen Shop, der zurzeit nicht liefern kann, weil Ausverkauft? Oder hast du den Rahmen + Gabel schon. Ich habe mein Pompino vor einiger Zeit Verlauft und bereue es doch sehr.



Ne, das ist auch mein Problem, in Deutschland kriegt man den Rahmen nicht und sonst gibts nur Englische Shops die den Rahmen anbieten.

Könnt ihr sonst noch Alternativen zu dem Rahmen nennen?
Mir fällt da nurnoch der Cross Check von Surly und der vom Kona Paddy Wagon (den Rahmen gibts wohl nicht einzeln) ein.
Ich suche halt was relativ alltagstaugliches mit Platz für dicke 28" Räder und ner Geometrie die eher in Richtung Rennrad geht. Horizontale Ausfallende sollten auch dran sein zwecks Singlespeed.

MfG

Edit: Also das orangene Pompino ist von der Farbgebung her sehr geil. Ich würds so lassen wie es ist, gegebenfalls noch die Kurbel schwärzen.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juni 2008)

Holt ihn doch in England, ist doch kein Thema (kein Zoll, nix).


----------



## herrundmeister (1. Juli 2008)

@a.nienie: die Rahmenfarbe ist hammergeil - ein Glück hat Dir jemand beim Aussuchen geholfen, sonst wäre er jetzt grün. Die Gabel bietet nen guten Kontrast, jetzt nur noch die Steuerzentrale komplett in schwarz (Lenker, Vorabu, Griffe und Bremse - eventuell noch den Sattel.

@stalker: die Farbe würde ich als orange bezeichnen


----------



## Carbon (1. Juli 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> direkt bei on one?
> und kauft nicht so viele pompinos...
> 
> mal meins im update



Was sind das für Felgen? Open Pro?

Gruß,

Peter


----------



## _stalker_ (1. Juli 2008)

@ herrundmeister:



a.nienie schrieb:


> farbe wird RAL 1028 _melonengelb_, gabel bleibt babyblau.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2008)

Carbon schrieb:


> Was sind das für Felgen? Open Pro?


hoi peter,
sind planet X felgen (das netz meint dn6).

@_stalker_: ist RAL 1033 dahliengelb 
das andere war mir zu puffig...

so, schwarze lock on griffe 
(+ kleinkram) sind bestellt.


----------



## matzeberlin (1. Juli 2008)

ok inzwischen kettenspanner verbaut lenker gekürzt und zweites ritzel entfernt


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2008)

wozu den spanner?
also das prinzip ist mir klar, 
aber mit den ausfallern sollte es doch ohne gehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (1. Juli 2008)

den ketten spanner kannst du doch komplett einsparen....

suchst du noch nach der richtigen uebersetzung?


----------



## matzeberlin (1. Juli 2008)

ja ich probier noch etwas rum wegen der übersetzung ...
ich hab hinten das alte ritzel aus der kasette geschraubt und fahr mit schaltungskette , und beim probeiren ist mir mehrmals in unpassenden momenten die kette runtergegangen nach nichtmal 2 kilometern


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Juli 2008)

matzeberlin schrieb:


> ja ich probier noch etwas rum wegen der übersetzung ...
> ich hab hinten das alte ritzel aus der kasette geschraubt und fahr mit schaltungskette , und beim probeiren ist mir mehrmals in unpassenden momenten die kette runtergegangen nach nichtmal 2 kilometern



... im zweifelsfall ein ketteglied raus und stattdessen 'nen halflink rein. hinterrad wirklich stramm nach hinten ziehen. das alte ritzel sollte noch gut sein, sprich nicht ausgelutscht ansonsten wird das nix 

ciao
flo


----------



## trapperjohn (1. Juli 2008)

matzeberlin schrieb:


> ich hab hinten das alte ritzel aus der kasette geschraubt



Das ist dein Problem - Schaltungsritzel nix gut für Singlespeed.


----------



## matzeberlin (1. Juli 2008)

ok dann werd ich wohl doch geld ausgeben müssen!


----------



## BQuark (1. Juli 2008)

3,50 kostet das einfachste SSP-ritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzeberlin (1. Juli 2008)

"flüsterflüster"

student mit teurem hobby und das bezahlte praktikum in den semesterferien hat nicht geklappt


----------



## _booze_ (1. Juli 2008)

so weiß das es wehtut, das kann nich mal die blaue quake mindern 









und sry das die kette so traurig rumhängt die is grad unmotiviert


----------



## akerit (2. Juli 2008)

kleines update:


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2008)

traumhaft


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2008)

Welche Single-Speed-Ketten sind eigentlich besonders zu empfehlen ?


----------



## M!tch (2. Juli 2008)

frag doch sowas bitte in 'nem anderen thread oder besser benutz' die sufu.
nur, weil das hier ein bike forum ist, fragt man doch auch nicht in irgend'nem thread "was fahrt ihr eigentlich für bikes?".


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Juli 2008)

sieht verdammt schnell aus das Samson


----------



## Radlerin (2. Juli 2008)

_booze_ schrieb:


> so weiß das es wehtut, das kann nich mal die blaue quake mindern



 Kommt sogar auf den Fotos rüber! 



_booze_ schrieb:


> und sry das die kette so traurig rumhängt die is grad unmotiviert



 Sehr schön!



akerit schrieb:


> kleines update:



Die Vorstellung deiner Körperhaltung wenn du sitzend nach den unteren Lenkerenden greifst, lässt irgendwie gerade meine Bandscheiben knarzen...  

Aber das Rad schaut super aus!


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juli 2008)

meins
in aktuell. zwar nicht so schick wie eure aber es schleppt 40 bier + 10 kg eis zur kühlung und grill inkl. kohle weg.


----------



## etiam (2. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...aber es schleppt 40 bier + 10 kg eis zur kühlung und grill inkl. kohle weg.



und nur darauf kommts doch an  ich habe meinen singlespeeder noch net einen meter bewegt. der hängt so schön an der wand  und mein rennhobel mit den neuen schluppen fährt sich auch so genial.dass ich das net brauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (4. Juli 2008)




----------



## Superfriend (5. Juli 2008)

Endlich fertig, Fixie 1.0 :


----------



## PCFö (5. Juli 2008)

Meins auch!


----------



## m(A)ui (5. Juli 2008)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Endlich fertig, Fixie 1.0 :


sehr schoen!
wo iss'n das bild aufgenommen LuBU?

gruss
maui


----------



## Superfriend (5. Juli 2008)

Merci! Nee, das ist in Karlsruhe am Schloss!


----------



## Lumbi (6. Juli 2008)

mein (altes) neues, gestern fertig geworden:





Kurbel wird noch getauscht sobald das Innenlager da ist...


----------



## nullvektor (6. Juli 2008)

hi
so das letzte schalter mtb ist von mir gegangen.so wie es jetzt da steht wiegt es 7,8 kg.ich hatte mir zwar überlegt ein exzenter tretlager reinzubauen,aber was solls es fährt und das ist die hauptsache.ist mir dann doch zu viel kohle nur der optik wegen.übersetzung ist 36/15.und es fährt sich geil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hoshman (6. Juli 2008)

Lumbi schrieb:


> mein (altes) neues, gestern fertig geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sexy, aber mach den spanner weg oder lass ihn die kette von unten nach oben spannen, also andersherum


----------



## Lumbi (6. Juli 2008)

hoshman schrieb:


> sexy, aber mach den spanner weg oder lass ihn die kette von unten nach oben spannen, also andersherum




mh, so blöde wie sich das vielleicht anhören mag, auf die Idee bin ich noch
garnicht gekommen

Werde ich gleich morgen mal ausprobieren, danke hoshman!

Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinelli74 (6. Juli 2008)

hier mal die schönen der schönen. mtb frames als singlespeed kann ich noch immer nicht ganz nachvollziehen. vielleicht habe ich evtl. einfach noch keins gesehen, das mir gefallen würde.


----------



## schmadde (6. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich es ja erst posten, wenn es ganz fertig ist und ich ein besseres Foto habe, aber was solls. Weil hier ständig nur Rennräder zu sehen sind, gibts jetzt mal ein Prerelease:



Hauptzutat ist ein Voodoo Bokor, Beilagen Kinesis Maxlight und Surly 1x1, Gewürzt mit Race Face, DT Revolution, XM317,  Sugino Messenger und diversen Shimano-Teilen. Es fehlt noch eine Hinterradbremse und ein Freilaufritzel und Sattel, sowie die Pedale sind von einem anderen Rad geliehen. Gewicht derzeit komplett 9,5kg - das ist leichter als mein Rennradfixie (hat aber auch deutlich mehr gekostet). 

Kettenlinie stimmt nicht 100%, aber noch näher ran kommt man mit der Kurbel nicht ohne am Rahmen zu schleifen und es fehlen ohnehin nur ein paar mm. Übersetzung fixed ist derzeit 42x18, was für den Asphalt ideal ist. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, was fürs Gelände empfehlenswert ist. 20 oder 21? Macht das überhaupt einen nennenswerten Unterschied bergauf?


----------



## nullvektor (7. Juli 2008)

cinelli74 schrieb:


> hier mal die schönen der schönen. mtb frames als singlespeed kann ich noch immer nicht ganz nachvollziehen. vielleicht habe ich evtl. einfach noch keins gesehen, das mir gefallen würde.


schon mal mit rennradfixie im gelände gewesen?ich finde natürlich auch einen stahlrenner schöner.aber im gelände zählt nun mal funktion.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2008)

wenn überhaupt sieht ein singlespeed mtb mit slicks gewöhnungsbedürftig aus...


----------



## D.S. (7. Juli 2008)

cinelli74 schrieb:


> mtb frames als singlespeed kann ich noch immer nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


Entsteht oft einfach weil man halt noch MTB Rahmen/Laufräder/... über hat. Und für mich persönlich gilt: Ich fahr' MTB, immer!


----------



## masta2006 (7. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikolausi (7. Juli 2008)

Mein Rad:






Singlespeed-Puristen werden wahrscheinleich den Alfine-Spanner bemängeln, aber ich finde er unterstreicht den klassischen Mountain-Bike-Charakter des Rades (Mir gefallen Räder mit Spanner ohnehin besser, ich wiederum kann den nackten Bahnrädern einfach nichts abgewinnen). 

Von Anfang an stand fest, es sollte kein Rad für die Galerie werden, sondern ein zuverlässiges und schnelles Rad für den Alltag. Mit der Übersetzung 42-13 ist man ordentlich flott unterwegs, ohne an jedem Berg kapitulieren zu müssen.


----------



## schmadde (7. Juli 2008)

Endlich mal ein Rad mit Klingel 
Kettenspanner sehen beknackt aus, finde ich, aber 42:13 ringen mir Respekt ab. Hoffe, Du hast nen guten Kniedoktor...


----------



## Nikolausi (7. Juli 2008)

Naja, in die Berge gehts mit der Übersetzung natürlich nicht. Aber fürs flache Land, die Stadt und die Steigungen hier im Köln/Bonner Raum ist das nicht so 'ne Hammer-Übersetzung. Klingel find ich übrigens unerlässlich, immer laut Rufen hab ich keinen Bock drauf und ist ja auch unnötig.

Nochmal ein Bild aus anderer Perspektive (gebe zu, bin ein wenig verliebt in mein Rad):


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juli 2008)

aus der perspektive gefällt's mir (minus die barends)


----------



## elsepe (8. Juli 2008)

masta2006 schrieb:


>



1. beide seiten radial ? - geht das gut?
2.was ist das fürn miniritzel?


----------



## Alex de Large (8. Juli 2008)

das geht nur gut, solange noch kein Ritzel drauf ist


----------



## niconj (8. Juli 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> 1. beide seiten radial ? - geht das gut?



Auf jeden fall nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## masta2006 (8. Juli 2008)

Moin, also bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme vorne, Hinten ein kleinwenig, aber nicht von der wegen dem Harten Tritt sondern, eher wegen den hohen Bordsteinen hier in Kaiserslautern. Is Übrigens en 11er ritzel und der Kettenspanner is eigentlich nur en halber Schaltwerkskäfig aber des is net so des ware. Im Übrigen soll da eh komplett was anderes dran. 13er ritzel und 36 Kettenblatt und kein Biopace mehr^^
 Wollte das nur mal ausprobieren und macht eigentlich saumäßig Bock!

Gruss Masta2006


----------



## elsepe (8. Juli 2008)

um noch mal aufs hinterrad zu kommen. so richtig in die pedalen legst du dich nicht oder? eher was zum schieben....


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juli 2008)

ich warte ja noch auf den ersten
mit cruiserlaufräder mit 100 speichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (9. Juli 2008)

Auch noch mal zu den Radial-HR:
Das wird auf dauer einfach nicht gut gehen. Früher oder Später reißt es den flansch ab.
Du scheinst nicht verstanden zu haben warum man mindestens eine Seite gekreuzt ausführt.
Und zum Mini-Ritzel:
ein 11er wird sehr schnell verschlissen sein. Einfach zu klein um premanent damit zu fahren.
Viele Zähne -->> lange haltbarkeit und leiserer Kettenlauf


----------



## michael17 (9. Juli 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> um noch mal aufs hinterrad zu kommen. so richtig in die pedalen legst du dich nicht oder? eher was zum schieben....



no Riss no fun


----------



## masta2006 (9. Juli 2008)

Ja, ich weiss, ich habe mir soviel durchgelsen, aber man will ja immer schlauer sein als andere^^.Ich habe heute schon zu spüren bekommen, was ich da gemacht habe.Alles Knackt, die Lager in den Naben machen auch schon üble geräusche!! Ich werde mir mal demnächst son SSP Set Kaufen, und dann hoffe ich das das hinhaut!


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Juli 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ein 11er wird sehr schnell verschlissen sein. Einfach zu klein um premanent damit zu fahren.
> Viele Zähne -->> lange haltbarkeit und leiserer Kettenlauf



also ich fahr ne 32/13   bmx ritzel/dh kettenblatt/bmx kette 
und des hält is auch nicht laut  
und schaut um welten besser aus als die kreissägenblätter
die hier immer an die rennräder gebaut werden 
gruß vom wolf


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juli 2008)

paar updates:
- gabelschaft gekürzt (das habe ich schon "bereut" s.u.)
- schwarze lock-on griffe (keine diskussion, das montieren ist einfach netter)
- schwarzer sattel (übergangsweise, ist eigentlich zu schade für die stadt)
- "dicker" 25er schlappen hinten (schwalbe blizzard)
- erster kratzer im neuen lack, oberrohr (s.o.)

langsam kommt's richtig gut das ding 




kommt noch:
- schwarzes bahnrad kettenblatt
- schwarzer bremsgriff (so ich was schlichtes finde)
- oberrohrschutz (klein, blau/weiss + geil)
- "dicker" 25er schlappen vorne
- endstopfen für den lenker (skandal, bei den griffen waren keine dabei)
- vielleicht ein komplett schwarzer vorbau


----------



## Nikolausi (9. Juli 2008)

Ist auf jedenfall schick, die Farb-Kombi. hat was von 'nem Yeti


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Juli 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> langsam kommt's richtig gut das ding









zu deinen geplanten änderungen:

- schwarzes bahnrad kettenblatt --> nimmst du gebhardt, oder?
- schwarzer bremsgriff (so ich was schlichtes finde) --> tektro cross hebel, siehe mein pomp
- vielleicht ein komplett schwarzer vorbau --> silberne vorbaukappe abschrauben, anschleifen, sprühlack drauf.

und die kurbel würde ich wie gesagt mit isoband schwärzen.
vielleicht noch bremsarme auf mini-v tauschen - die power reicht imho locker. 

wenns komplett fertig ist mach mal größere bilder auch direkt von der seite bitte. danke


----------



## _stalker_ (10. Juli 2008)

verklickt...mist...das sollte eigendlich noch in den post obendrüber...egal 

damit die ganzen "mach hinten auch nen grünen reifen drauf dann ist es noch geiler" leute mal ruhe geben...


----------



## GlanDas (10. Juli 2008)

Sauber.
Nur mit der Schrift auf den Felgen hätte ich mir mehr Mühe gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbm31 (10. Juli 2008)

unverändert:


----------



## heini171 (10. Juli 2008)

hallo,
hier mein täglicher begleiter auf fast 100km arbeitsweg. ist zwar eine alukanone - mir aber seid vielen jahren ans herz gewachsen. darum wurde es letzten winter auch vollrestauriert.

greetz...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. Juli 2008)

ne richtig geile Kanone!


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2008)

@heini: sehr geil ! Meine Kanone (ein ehemaliges M700) ist gerade im OP zum Singlespeed-Umbau.


----------



## roesli (10. Juli 2008)

heini171 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hier mein täglicher begleiter auf fast 100km arbeitsweg. ist zwar eine alukanone - mir aber seid vielen jahren ans herz gewachsen. darum wurde es letzten winter auch vollrestauriert.
> 
> greetz...



100km Arbeitsweg _täglich_? Nicht schlecht.... - In der Firma muss es wohl Duschen geben


----------



## heini171 (10. Juli 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> 100km Arbeitsweg _täglich_? Nicht schlecht.... - In der Firma muss es wohl Duschen geben



...natürlich, und den ganzen sprit den man spart!

danke für das positive feedback!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (10. Juli 2008)

heini171 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hier mein täglicher begleiter auf fast 100km arbeitsweg. ist zwar eine alukanone - mir aber seid vielen jahren ans herz gewachsen. darum wurde es letzten winter auch vollrestauriert.
> 
> greetz...



Sehr schön! Bis auf die Lenkstangenendgeschwulste super. Respekt auch zur täglichen Arbeitswegleistung!


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Juli 2008)

heini171 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hier mein täglicher begleiter auf fast 100km arbeitsweg. ist zwar eine alukanone - mir aber seid vielen jahren ans herz gewachsen. darum wurde es letzten winter auch vollrestauriert.
> 
> greetz...



wenn ich mal fragen darf was ist das für ne übersetzung?
weil dein ritzel schaut sehr klein aus?

nur so für die jungs hier die immer behaupten kleine ritzel halten net


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2008)

die kanone ist ein feines ding.
aber 100km bei wind + wetter *hut ab*


----------



## D.S. (11. Juli 2008)

michael17 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Lenkstangenendgeschwulste super.


Die sind eigentlich klasse. Allerdings hätte es die dezente schwarz/graue ausführung auch getan


----------



## michael17 (11. Juli 2008)

D.S. schrieb:


> Die sind eigentlich klasse. Allerdings hätte es die dezente schwarz/graue ausführung auch getan



Klar, ergonomisch OK, aber die Optik zu Deinem feinen Klassiker leidet dadurch natürlich.
Andererseits... wenn man CDs mit Pepperoni-Gabel kennt und Deine Fahrleistung berücksichtigt...
... ziehe ich den Hut.


----------



## kimpel (11. Juli 2008)

heini171 schrieb:


> ...natürlich, und den ganzen sprit den man spart!
> 
> danke für das positive feedback!


einfach oder gesamt? (auf 84km komme ich auch, gesamt  und das ist bei weitem nicht so viel wie man denkt)


----------



## D.S. (11. Juli 2008)

kimpel schrieb:


> (auf 84km komme ich auch, gesamt  und das ist bei weitem nicht so viel wie man denkt)


Quasi 42 einfach


----------



## Deleted 76843 (11. Juli 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





Mein Alltags und Schulrad. Habe ich vor einiger Zeit von Maui erworben. Ist ein 1991er Speci Stumpjumper. ¨Übersetzung ist 40:14, bei Touren durch die Schweiz mit schwerem Gepäck und Anhänger fahre ich 36:14. (aktuell Bünderlandtour)


----------



## Deleted 76843 (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## trapperjohn (11. Juli 2008)

Hui, sauschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heini171 (11. Juli 2008)

kimpel schrieb:


> einfach oder gesamt? (auf 84km komme ich auch, gesamt  und das ist bei weitem nicht so viel wie man denkt)



einfach habe ich 51km. wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat läufts eigentlich ganz gut. für die wirklich harten tage oder wenn ich gesundheitlich angeschlagen bin, habe ich ja noch das auto.

übersetzung: 36/14 und hält und hält und hält - perfekt bei welligem terrain - harz-vorland!


----------



## elsepe (11. Juli 2008)

@billi joe

sehr sehr schön.
was sind das für reifen? und was wiegen sie?


----------



## elsepe (11. Juli 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> @billi joe
> 
> sehr sehr schön.
> was sind das für reifen? und was wiegen sie?



edit sagt das es michelin country rock sind und ca 700g wiegen


----------



## Deleted 76843 (11. Juli 2008)

korrekt Michelin Country Rock. Allerdings stimmt das angegebene Katalog Gewicht nicht. (Jedenfalls bei mir mit meiner Wage zeigt sie unter 600gramm an--> HIer im Forum waren sie auch bei einem Beitrag mit 550-600g vermerkt) Binn sehr zufrieden damit, hatte auch bei Touren auf miesen Wegen auf 600km keine Pannen. (mit Gepäck!) wobei dass halt doch immer ein wenig glück ist.. 

Mfg


----------



## vw155 (12. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt darf ich auch mal:


----------



## matzeberlin (12. Juli 2008)

edit habs im album gesehen welche marke!!!

nice ride!!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (12. Juli 2008)

Das hellblau vom Pompino ist ja sowas von grauenhaft  Was hat sich Brant dabei nur gedacht? 

Schlimm genug das die Bremshebel vertauscht sind!


----------



## jd_odin (12. Juli 2008)

Hier mein neues Gianni Motta Personal 2001. Der Rahmen stammt aus den späten 80er und wurde letzte Wocher das erste Mal aufgebaut.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2008)

letzten beiden sind beide schön.
das gianni mit chrome gabel + chrome hinterbau besonders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niconj (13. Juli 2008)

Meine Freundin hat sich die Babybäuche von Promis angeschaut und ich hab dann das hier entdeckt. 

click


----------



## wastom (13. Juli 2008)

niconj schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat sich die Babybäuche von Promis angeschaut und ich hab dann das hier entdeckt.
> 
> click



Ha!
Sehr schön!


----------



## mismo (15. Juli 2008)

nagellack passt zum bike...


----------



## Spook (15. Juli 2008)

Hi

Also mir drängt sich da ne ganz andere Frage auf.

Wieso schaut sich deine Freundin Babybäuche von Promis an? 

mfg

Felix


----------



## ReeN! (15. Juli 2008)

So hier mal wieder mein Hobel. Hab inzwischen die Kurbel auf alte LX gewechselt. Übersetzung ist jetz bei 36/12, die find ich jetz echt gut, tritt sich super, braucht kein Spanner. Lenker is kürzer, und hab meine alten griffe vom Streeter rangesteckt.


----------



## niconj (15. Juli 2008)

Spook schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also mir drängt sich da ne ganz andere Frage auf.
> 
> ...



War einfach auf der Startseite von GMX oder so. 

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (15. Juli 2008)

ReeN! schrieb:


> So hier mal wieder mein Hobel. Hab inzwischen die Kurbel auf alte LX gewechselt. Übersetzung ist jetz bei 36/12, die find ich jetz echt gut, tritt sich super, braucht kein Spanner. Lenker is kürzer, und hab meine alten griffe vom Streeter rangesteckt.



Schon mal über ne Flatbar nachgedacht? Und was soll die grauenhafte Dirt Sattelstützklemme?

Ach ja, kleine Ritzel sind *******! (obwohl wie sich das kleine Ritzel um den Spacer schmiegt, das hat schon was!)


----------



## Alex de Large (15. Juli 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Ach ja, kleine Ritzel sind *******!



WOW! Ich bin das erste Mal zensiert worden


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juli 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Schon mal über ne Flatbar nachgedacht? Und was soll die grauenhafte Dirt Sattelstützklemme?
> 
> Ach ja, kleine Ritzel sind *******! (obwohl wie sich das kleine Ritzel um den Spacer schmiegt, das hat schon was!)



ich will mehr kleine ritzel sehn!!!
aber die klemme is echtma net schön brrr


----------



## wastom (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn mein BMX nicht gerade wie ein dreckiger Schrotthaufen aussehen würde (da muss mal wieder neuer Lack drauf ) könnt ich dir ein Foto von meinem 9T Ritzel machen...
Aber mit der Haltbarkeit gibts wirklich Probleme, die Zähne sind nach nem Jahr so ausgelutscht dass nur noch ne alte extrem gelängte Kette passt.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2008)

bis auf die sattelklemme gut.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juli 2008)

wastom schrieb:


> Wenn mein BMX nicht gerade wie ein dreckiger Schrotthaufen aussehen würde (da muss mal wieder neuer Lack drauf ) könnt ich dir ein Foto von meinem 9T Ritzel machen...
> Aber mit der Haltbarkeit gibts wirklich Probleme, die Zähne sind nach nem Jahr so ausgelutscht dass nur noch ne alte extrem gelängte Kette passt.



ok 9er is zu klein aber ab 15 is alles zu groß


----------



## Alter Ossi (16. Juli 2008)

Hier mein low budget Bike. Zusammengebaut aus alten Teilen, die zu schade waren, um sie wegzuwerfen...


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juli 2008)

große ritzel sind auch effektiver. ich hab ne abhandlung gesehen, dass größere ritzel den wirkungsgrad steigern. zwar nur wenige promillepunkte aber immerhin.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2008)

restteileverwertung find ich gut.

muß sagen, dass mir optisch 
auch eher kleinere kettenblätter gefallen.
aber zu klein wollte ich mir dem ritzel nicht gehen.

meine total verhunzte pc-1 lief auf 46x18 noch easy,
obwohl da schon das ein oder andere glied klemmte.


----------



## mismo (16. Juli 2008)

Schönwetterrad:









Schlechtwetterrad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon1977 (16. Juli 2008)

@mismo: ein schönes Rad hast Du da. 
So ein ähnliches vom Design her hab ich mir vor kurzem auch gebaut. Singlespeed mit Rücktritt. Habe allerdings bei der hinteren Radnabe gespart. Die klappert ziemlich wenn über unebenen Boden fahre. Kann ich das Problem mit einem einfachen Kettenspanner in den Griff bekommen oder brauch ich eine hochwertigere Nabe?


----------



## kimpel (16. Juli 2008)

mismo schrieb:


> Schönwetterrad:


sehr schön 
aber gib auf den lack acht, der ist sehr ******** (leider)


----------



## elsepe (16. Juli 2008)

mismo schrieb:


> Schönwetterrad:






wunderschön


----------



## Lumbi (16. Juli 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> wunderschön



...finde ich auch

   Ich würde mir gerne mal einen Rahmen in British Racing Green aufbauen
   und dazu diesen tollen Brooks Sattel und die Griffe


----------



## trauntaler (16. Juli 2008)

Simon1977 schrieb:


> Kann ich das Problem mit einem einfachen Kettenspanner in den Griff bekommen oder brauch ich eine hochwertigere Nabe?



Ist das hintere Ritzel nur mit einem Ring gesichert ? Klappert nur das Ritzel oder auch etwas in der Nabe?

MfG Stefan

PS: Schönes Rad, ich fahr auch Rücktritt am SSP


----------



## Simon1977 (16. Juli 2008)

Ja, ist nur mit einem Ring gesichert. Es sitzt aber eigentlich schön fest. Wenn ich beim Fahren leicht zurücktrete ohne zu bremsen hört man nix. Könnte es der Sperrkörper innerhalb der Nabe sein?


----------



## trauntaler (16. Juli 2008)

Hm, ich würds zerlegen, gescheit einfetten (Bremsfett?) und wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## Superfriend (16. Juli 2008)

@mismo: Nice! Ist das auch fixed?


----------



## thxelf38 (17. Juli 2008)

@mismo:
WOW! Was ist das für ein Rahmen, den du da beim Schönwetterrad verwendet hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. Juli 2008)

die letzten zwei in weiss + naturleder sind wunderbarst


----------



## mismo (17. Juli 2008)

Ist leider noch nicht fixed, aber das Ritzel ist fast schon bestellt. 
das ist ein Rahmen den es mal im singlespeedshop fÃ¼r 290â¬ zu kaufen gab. 
und der Lack ist echt zum kotzen. kam schon mit einigen LackschÃ¤den an und beim Steuersatz und Innenlager einbauen ist der Lack eingerissen. 
im Winter werde ich es ordentlich pulvern lassen.


----------



## Boramaniac (17. Juli 2008)

Ich leg dann auch noch mal einen nach...
(MIFA-Rahmen von Farbe befreit und mit Klarlack versiegelt)


----------



## matzeberlin (17. Juli 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Ich leg dann auch noch mal einen nach...
> (MIFA-Rahmen von Farbe befreit und mit Klarlack versiegelt)



schaut gut aus !

abgebeitzt oder geschliffen?

danach poliert?


----------



## Boramaniac (17. Juli 2008)

matzeberlin schrieb:


> schaut gut aus !
> abgebeitzt oder geschliffen?
> danach poliert?



alles Handarbeit... Hab' mir eine Woche lang 'nen Wolf geschliffen und poliert


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juli 2008)

hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (17. Juli 2008)

bessere bilder bitte!


----------



## Boramaniac (18. Juli 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> bessere bilder bitte!



Besser?


----------



## RealNBK (18. Juli 2008)

cooles, gemütliches, Stadtgefährt!
Sehr schick.


----------



## wurstendbinder (19. Juli 2008)

so hier mein altes, unwürdiges scapin:






fehlen noch kurze kb-schrauben, damit's au wirklich wie n SiSp ausschaut und außerdem n roter flite

cheers,
greg


----------



## mismo (19. Juli 2008)

kein fahrrad ist unwürdig...
und ne kostengünstigere alternative zu den kurzen kettenblattschrauben sind distanzringe. sind meines wissens nach 13 euronen die du damit sparst. 

mfg


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2008)

lass Dir die schrauben doch von milka sponsorn


----------



## chri55 (19. Juli 2008)

Schrauben kürzen?


----------



## Holland (19. Juli 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Besser?



Besser, ja. Eine kürzere Kette wäre noch besser.


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## mismo (20. Juli 2008)

wenn du grade am kürzen bist, dann kannste auch was vom lenker abschnippeln.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2008)

der trend geht zum breiten lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akerit (20. Juli 2008)

Japanerin in Muenchen


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2008)

pink passt gut zum bike,
aber nimm lieber das blaue. ist dezenter.


----------



## wastom (20. Juli 2008)

Mein neuestes Eingangrad:


----------



## kon (20. Juli 2008)

sehr schick!!! 

fährst du die ultremos in der stadt??


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juli 2008)

nice.
nun rück schon mit dem gewicht raus


----------



## wastom (20. Juli 2008)

kon schrieb:


> sehr schick!!!
> 
> fährst du die ultremos in der stadt??


Danke!
Ja, hatte ich eigentlich vor... 
Warum gibts Bedenken?

Gewicht: ich hatte nur ne Personenwaage und musste mich selbst mitwiegen, aber mit den Pedalen bin ich so auf ca. 6,5kg gekommen


----------



## jörgl (20. Juli 2008)

Noch so schön sauber...... nimmer lange. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/142441]
	
[/URL]


----------



## wastom (20. Juli 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Noch so schön sauber...... nimmer lange.


DAS könnte mir auch gefallen!!


----------



## UltimaThule (20. Juli 2008)

Wienicht mehr lange?? Dieses Kunstwerk ist doch nur zum Ansehen da, oder täusche ich mich da etwa?
Moots zum fahren?? Das nächste ist dann...da fällt mir nicht mal was ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzeberlin (20. Juli 2008)

nice!!  auchhabenwill 


jörgl schrieb:


> Noch so schön sauber...... nimmer lange.
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/142441]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## RealNBK (20. Juli 2008)

Was sind das für weiße cross reifen? Sie scheinen mir recht dünn und profillos.
Und für die straße ist die übersetzung ja nicht gerade geeignet...
Hübsch ists allemal!


----------



## jörgl (20. Juli 2008)

Sind Strassenreifen...... Zafiro Pro, um genauer zu sein.

Für die Strasse ist es suboptimal, da hast Du recht. Aber es wird ja nicht nur auf der Strasse bewegt, sondern auch im Gelände. Und da brauche ich das so. Und mit viel Kondition bin ich auch nicht gesegnet, eher mit viel Pfunden 

Das Rad war halt gerade wegen Erneuerung der Kette und des Kettenblattes so schön sauber, da konnte ich mit den Strassenreifen einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## bofh (20. Juli 2008)

Hier stand Unsinn.

E.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2008)

moots: edel.

das schwarze von wastom ist heiss.
männliches kettenblatt (oder sieht das nur so groß aus?).


----------



## jörgl (20. Juli 2008)

Nein, dieser hier, in der 'Full White'-Version....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastom (20. Juli 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> moots: edel.
> 
> das schwarze von wastom ist heiss.
> männliches kettenblatt (oder sieht das nur so groß aus?).


Beides! 
Übersetzung ist 50:17
Hat der fix-em-up so ausgespuckt.... Zuerst dachte ich auch is bissl viel, an meinem MTB fahr ich 44:17 und find das echt sehr gut so für Stadt und Gelände-light. Aber die 50:17 fahren sich erstaunlich gut! Hatte allerdings noch keinen langen Berg...
Und ja, das Kettenblatt sieht riesig aus, das liegt wohl an dem 94er MTB compact Lochkreis.


----------



## kon (20. Juli 2008)

wastom schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ja, hatte ich eigentlich vor...
> Warum gibts Bedenken?



mich hätten nur mal deine erfahrungen interessiert. ich hab meine ultremos nach 3 tagen (vielleicht 30km) und zwei platten wieder abmontiert. das letzte mal hatte ich sie zu nem zeitfahrerennen drauf, dort zum glück ohne panne (war aber auch auf landstrasse und daher sicher nicht so mit glassplittern gespickt).


----------



## kon (20. Juli 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/142441]
	
[/URL][/QUOTE]

 
 das seit langem geilste bike!!! da stimmt einfach alles


.. ok, ne kleinigkeit
ich würd das kettenblatt gegen ein schwarzes tauschen, der grauton passt nicht zum rest des bikes. das ist jetzt aber nörgeln auf GANZ hohem niveau


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2008)

Ein absoluter Traum, das Moots !


----------



## singlestoph (21. Juli 2008)

der weisse reifen:

wo hast du den gekriegt, auf der homepage ist er nicht

ich werd mal den schweizer import belästigen wenn die den nicht haben wäre es aber toll zu wissen wo man den kaufen kann

ich bau mir nächstens ein weisses rad zusammen ....
weisse crossreifen würen auch gut

...

danke


----------



## Carbon (21. Juli 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Noch so schön sauber...... nimmer lange.
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/142441]
> 
> [/URL]



Ein tolles Rad, aber ein paar schönere Bremshebel hättest du schon montieren können. Mein Vorschlag wären die Record-Bremshebel.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## bofh (21. Juli 2008)

Carbon schrieb:


> Ein tolles Rad, aber ein paar schönere Bremshebel hättest du schon montieren können. Mein Vorschlag wären die Record-Bremshebel.


Einspruch, Euer Merkwürden - die graue Eloxierung der Dura-Ace-Hebel paßt perfekt zum titangrau des Rahmens. Das Century-Grey der Campa-Gruppen war iirc deutlich dunkler.

E.


----------



## jörgl (21. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> der weisse reifen:
> 
> wo hast du den gekriegt, auf der homepage ist er nicht
> 
> ...



Ich habe über den Rose-Versand (telefonisch!) die Reifen bekommen (je ein Satz Rubino Pro und Zafiro Pro, beide Full White)..... montags bestellt und mittwochs bei mir angekommen


----------



## Boramaniac (21. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch eigentlich DAS Singlespeed schlechthin:

28 Dürkopp Herrenrad mit Kardanantrieb 
Vorderradbremse durch den Vorbau!
Die Rahmenhöhe ist ca. 61,5cm

Mir leider viel zu groß, ansonsten ein interessantes Projekt.
















Gruß Bora


----------



## Carbon (21. Juli 2008)

> Das Century-Grey der Campa-Gruppen war iirc deutlich dunkler.



Das stimmt. Ich habe ja auch die hier gemeint:
http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/de/groupsetdetail/item_ComfrenoTIMETRIAL_catid_7.jsp

Gruß

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herrr (22. Juli 2008)

hier mal meine drei eselchen:























(schoen schlechte handyfotos..)

grüße!


----------



## wurstendbinder (22. Juli 2008)

cooler fuhrpark 

vor allem das grüne motobecane gefällt!

gruß,
greg


----------



## hasenheide (22. Juli 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> ein interessantes Projekt



Diese "Projekt"-Kacke kotzt mich an.


----------



## D.S. (22. Juli 2008)

SS-Pojekt = Baumarktbike?
http://www.hornbach.de/home/de/html...ww.hornbach.de/home/de/html/index_forum.phtml


----------



## nullvektor (23. Juli 2008)

hi
hier mal das rad meines kurierkollegen und freundes sascha.ich war letztens bei ihm ,und dann kam uns die idee sein altes bridgestone wiederzubeleben.also paar bier gekauft im keller nach teilen gewühlt.....und dann war es fertig.fährt sich top.übersetzung 42/17.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D.S. (23. Juli 2008)

Interessante Lenker-/Vorbaukombi


----------



## pepita_x (25. Juli 2008)

Gestern fertig geworden


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2008)

schick.


----------



## enasnI (25. Juli 2008)

Sorry fuer den Blitz, aber die Lichtverhältnisse ließen nichts anderes zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon1977 (25. Juli 2008)

pepita_x schrieb:


> Gestern fertig geworden


 
Sehr schönes Bike!  Ich würde aber noch die Trinkflaschenhaöterung abmachen. Ist es ein fixed?


----------



## kon (25. Juli 2008)

enasnI schrieb:


> Sorry fuer den Blitz, aber die Lichtverhältnisse ließen nichts anderes zu.



so sieht also der schwalbe (ist doch schwalbe oder) reflektorstreifen bei Nacht aus Sicht eines Autofahres aus.


----------



## enasnI (25. Juli 2008)

Ist der Marathon Schwalbe Slick 26x1.35

Vorher hatte ich den Fat Boy von Specialized drauf. Der lief schon ein bisschen besser, aber so Reflexstreifen haben auch was fuer sich. :>


----------



## pepita_x (25. Juli 2008)

Ja, über die Trinkflaschenhalterung hab ich auch schon nachgedacht.. abgemacht, wieder drangemacht.. ist halt manchmal praktisch. ich überlegs mir nochmal!
kein fixed, ursprünglich 8-fach, jetzt:





Übersetzung 42/15

Singlespeed-Nabe? Irgendwann, wenn ich mal eine günstig erstehe..


----------



## Crypter (25. Juli 2008)

pepita_x schrieb:


> Singlespeed-Nabe? Irgendwann, wenn ich mal eine günstig erstehe..



Aber nur, wenn du fixed fahren willst. Ansonsten ist eine Freilaufnabe mit Steckritzel besser als eine Schraubkranznabe mit Freilaufritzel.


----------



## pepita_x (25. Juli 2008)

wirklich? Gibts einen Grund dafür, außer dass Freilaufritzel ziemlich teuer sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (25. Juli 2008)

pepita_x schrieb:


> wirklich? Gibts einen Grund dafür, außer dass Freilaufritzel ziemlich teuer sind?


ich kenne noch zwei grunde

1. einstellmöglichkeiten für die kettenlinie.
2. leichte systemlaufradsätze


----------



## trauntaler (25. Juli 2008)

Optik ist schöner aber sonst haben Kassettennaben schon Vorteile.


----------



## elsepe (25. Juli 2008)

schicke spacer hatter. selbstbau?


----------



## pepita_x (25. Juli 2008)

nee, die spacer gibts bei singlespeed-onlineshop.de


----------



## trapperjohn (25. Juli 2008)

pepita_x schrieb:


> wirklich? Gibts einen Grund dafür, außer dass Freilaufritzel ziemlich teuer sind?



Günstige Freilaufritzel sind alle ungedichtet und entsprechend schlecht haltbar. Außerdem werden sie oft laut.


----------



## hoshman (26. Juli 2008)




----------



## kimpel (26. Juli 2008)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Günstige Freilaufritzel sind alle ungedichtet und entsprechend schlecht haltbar. Außerdem werden sie oft laut.


fast,
die ganz billigen sind so mies gedichtet, die lassen dreck rein und wieder raus
die etwas "teureren" lassen dreck rein, aber nicht wieder raus, also lieber ganz billig, oder WI


----------



## Bikefritzel (26. Juli 2008)

bei ssp ritzeln nie mittelteuer kaufen. entweder richtig (teuer) oder superbillig


----------



## Imre (26. Juli 2008)

hab gute erfahrung mit dem einfachen shimano teil gemacht. die laufen recht lang... zumindest bei mir.

Gruß
David


----------



## schmadde (26. Juli 2008)

pepita_x schrieb:


>


So eine schöne Nabe und dann ein Singlespeed draus machen 
Gibts für Campa-Freiläufe überhaupt Steckritzel die Singlespeedtauglich sind? Ich kenne nur die DX-Ritzel für Shimano.

Hast Du noch die restlichen Campa Schaltungs-Komponenten von dem Rad? Evtl. wäre ich interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anonymfixer (26. Juli 2008)

und hier auch nochmal. tadaaaa!


----------



## Bikefritzel (27. Juli 2008)

bis auf die "sattelstütze" ein traum


----------



## -w0lf- (28. Juli 2008)

Mein bescheidener Beitrag ... 8,4kg schlichtes Aluminium


----------



## schmadde (28. Juli 2008)

-w0lf- schrieb:


> Mein bescheidener Beitrag ... 8,4kg schlichtes Aluminium



Endlich mal ein MTB - dachte schon ich bin hier im Rennradforum. Wirklich schön, nur der Kettenspanner gefällt mir nicht. Nur 8,4kg und Federgabel - irgendwie glaub ich das nicht ganz. Auch wenns ne SID ist, selbst mit Starrgabel bekommt man das eigentlich nicht hin - vor allem mit den Pedalen nicht.

Das Rad von anonymfixer ist auch geil: Da ist eigentlich jede Komponente bockend hässlich. Ist als schlechtes Beispiel sicherlich tauglich.


----------



## -w0lf- (28. Juli 2008)

Ich poste heut abend gern ne Teileliste ... sind halt unauffällige, aber relativ leichte Parts wie bspw. die Tune-Laufräder mit 13XXg oder eben die alte SID mit nur 12XXg ... und trotzdem hat der Aufbau nur 650 Euro verbraten 

/edit: Die Pedale sind aus Magnesium und wiegen auch nur 3XXg


----------



## nullvektor (28. Juli 2008)

-w0lf- schrieb:


> Mein bescheidener Beitrag ... 8,4kg schlichtes Aluminium


hi
mein alu ssper liegt mit starrgabel bei 8,8 kg.ohne große geldausgaben könnte ich noch auf 8,5 kg kommen.wie schaffst du das mit federgabel?wieviel wiegt der rahmen?ansonsten schönes schlichtes mtb.


----------



## -w0lf- (28. Juli 2008)

Der Rahmen ist ein alter Kinesis Superlight und wiegt 15XXg ... wie gesagt, die Teileliste reiche ich heute abend nach der Arbeit nach!


----------



## pepita_x (28. Juli 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Hast Du noch die restlichen Campa Schaltungs-Komponenten von dem Rad? Evtl. wäre ich interessiert.



Ja, hab ich. Brems-/Schalthebel (Athena), Umwerfer (Veloce), Schaltwerk (?), 52er Kettenblatt, die restlichen Ritzel..

Bis auf das Schaltwerk ist alles abzugeben. Bei Interesse schick ich dir gerne ein paar Bilder von den Teilen..


----------



## pepita_x (28. Juli 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> So eine schöne Nabe und dann ein Singlespeed draus machen



Genau deshalb! Sieht doch fantastisch aus ohne den überflüssigen Zahnkranz..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anonymfixer (28. Juli 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Das Rad von anonymfixer ist auch geil: Da ist eigentlich jede Komponente bockend hässlich. Ist als schlechtes Beispiel sicherlich tauglich.



was - die laufräder auch? was kann man denn gegen komplett mattschwarze laufräder ohne bremsflanken haben (zumal mit so hunderwübschen unaufdringlichen felgen)? nee nee nee, deine meinung wird aus der statistik rauskorrigiert


----------



## anonymfixer (28. Juli 2008)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> bis auf die "sattelstütze" ein traum



provisorium mit gigantischem verstellbereich...

etwas weniger hässliches ist schon in planung (für wenn ich meines popses liebste sitzposition gefunden habe)


----------



## schmadde (28. Juli 2008)

anonymfixer schrieb:


> was - die laufräder auch? was kann man denn gegen komplett mattschwarze laufräder ohne bremsflanken haben (zumal mit so hunderwübschen unaufdringlichen felgen)? nee nee nee, deine meinung wird aus der statistik rauskorrigiert



Doch, die Laufräder sind o.k., die Felgen sogar recht hübsch. Das geht leider im grottigen Gesamteindruck völlig unter. Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## schmadde (28. Juli 2008)

pepita_x schrieb:


> Genau deshalb! Sieht doch fantastisch aus ohne den überflüssigen Zahnkranz..



Der Herr Campagnolo hat die Schaltung erfunden. Sowas dann als Singlespeed zu fahren - ich weiss nicht. Und ich finde auch, dass die Nabe mit Ritzeln besser aussieht.


----------



## anonymfixer (28. Juli 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Doch, die Laufräder sind o.k., die Felgen sogar recht hübsch. Das geht leider im grottigen Gesamteindruck völlig unter. Aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache.



könnte es wohl sein, dass deine meinung eher politisch motiviert ist?
(dünne reifen, bremsenlosfixiehipstermobil-ohne-zu-dünne-stahlrohre-ästhetik... bambus?)


----------



## pepita_x (28. Juli 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Der Herr Campagnolo hat die Schaltung erfunden. Sowas dann als Singlespeed zu fahren - ich weiss nicht. Und ich finde auch, dass die Nabe mit Ritzeln besser aussieht.



Für dich und in Gedenken an den guten Herrn Campagnolo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical (28. Juli 2008)

Mein low budget Waldrad. Hat jetzt seinen ersten Ritt am Wochenende sehr gut überstanden...ich wußte gar nicht mehr, wie geil MTB fahren sein kann 





Klicken für großes Bild.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2008)

mehr braucht an so ein rad ja auch nicht dran.

irgendwie brauch ich auch noch dringend was eingängiges für's schwergängige.
gestern fix auf den feld"wegen" war schon lustig.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Juli 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gestern fix auf den feld"wegen" war schon lustig.



angesteckt, ja?
hast du dir crossreifen aufs pompino montiert oder bist du einfach mit den slicks feldwege gefahren(was im übrigen erstaunlich gut geht)?


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2008)

mit den dicken 700x25C


----------



## Wobbly (28. Juli 2008)

"Da zeuhl wortz mekanïk, da zeuhl wortz mekanïk zeulwortz Wi wi ess ess do woritsto wahn Iss iss ehnwol, ess ess unwehl.."

Wat heeßt'n ditte eijentlich?


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2008)

Wobbly schrieb:


> ... Wat heeßt'n ditte eijentlich?


das sing ich immer beim radeln.
ist kobaia(nisch), oder so.
die gruppe heisst magma
ist von der mechanic destruktiv kommando LP


----------



## -w0lf- (28. Juli 2008)

-w0lf- schrieb:


> Mein bescheidener Beitrag ... 8,4kg schlichtes Aluminium



Und hier die Teileliste, damit man mir auch Glauben schenkt:

*Rahmen* Kinesis Superlight 18 Zoll inkl. Cantibolzen & Schaltauge *1586*
*Federgabel* Rock Shox SID inkl. Cantibolzen *1278*
*Steuersatz* FSA Orbit X *99*
*Ahead-Kappe + Schraube* Synatce Alu *10*
*Vorbau* SMICA Pro Lite 90mm (25,4) *115*
*Kralle* Standard *9*
*Lenker* XLC Pro Lite 580 (25,4) *132*
*Griffe* Procraft Superlite *20*
*Bremsen* Shimano Deore XT M770 V-Brake *363*
*Bremsgriffe* Shimano Deore XT M770 V-Brake *160*
*Ritzel + Spacer* On One (15er) *53*
*Kettenspanner* Point Racing *103*
*Kette* SRAM PC99 *240*
*Kurbel* Race Face Deus inkl. Tiso Kurbelschrauben (flach) *675*
*Kettenblatt* TA Specialites - 36er *42*
*Pedale* Wellgo Magnesium Plattform *380*
*Laufräder* Tune mit Mavic 517 V-Brake (32 Loch) inkl. Felgenband *1453*
*Achsspanner* Mounty Special Light Axle *64*
*Schläuche* Schwalbe XXLight *204*
*Reifen vorne* Continental Mountain King Supersonic - 2,2er *450*
*Reifen hinten* Continental Mountain King Supersonic - 2,2er *455*
*Sattel* Selle Italia Filante *207*
*Sattelstütze* SMICA Pro Lite 350mm (27,2) *218*
*Klemme* Mounty Special Tec-Clamp (31,8) *17*
*Bremszüge* Shimano XTR *75*
*Sonstiges* Kabelbinder, Montagefett, Luft *20*
*Gesamtgewicht* *8428*

Und mit meiner KMC X10SL wären es sogar nur 8,3 ... wollte aber erstmal das Ritzel testen und nicht hinterher ne zu kurze Kette haben


----------



## bofh (28. Juli 2008)

pepita_x schrieb:


> Für dich und in Gedenken an den guten Herrn
> Campagnolo:


Au weh...verkehrt eingespeicht...

E.


----------



## pepita_x (28. Juli 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Au weh...verkehrt eingespeicht...
> 
> E.


???
kannst du das etwas genauer ausführen?


----------



## erkan1984 (28. Juli 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das sing ich immer beim radeln.
> ist kobaia(nisch), oder so.
> die Gruppe heisst magma
> ist von der mechanic destruktiv Kommando LP



aber nich dass du von Rad fällst wegen lauter meditation....
kobaianisch klingt wie ne Mischung aus Sächsisch, Bayrisch und Ungarisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mismo (28. Juli 2008)

pepita_x schrieb:


> ???
> kannst du das etwas genauer ausführen?



Ich würde sagen, dass die in Fahrtrichtung zeigenden Speichen die Köpfe aussen haben sollten. So mach ich es jedenfalls immer...


----------



## pepita_x (28. Juli 2008)

mismo schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass die in Fahrtrichtung zeigenden Speichen die Köpfe aussen haben sollten. So mach ich es jedenfalls immer...


Aha. Also mit Speichen hab ich mich ganz ehrlich noch nie befasst. Hab das komplette Rad vor 4 Jahren in Holland für  150,- erstanden. Vielleicht speichen die Holländer ja so ein 
Wie dem auch sei. Inwiefern ist das jetzt ein Problem?


----------



## singlestoph (28. Juli 2008)

der herr campagnolo hat nicht die schaltung erfunden er hat sich sogar anfangs geweigert vernünftige schaltungen zu bauen (ausser seiner paris roubaix schaltung) und hat erst als sich der herr coppi geweigert hat mit seiner schaltung zu fahren (und einen simlexwechsler ans rad gebaut hatte ) dazu durchgerungen auch einen derailleur zu bauen .....

der herr campognolo hat den schnellspanner erfunden ....


s


----------



## pepita_x (28. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> der herr campagnolo hat nicht die schaltung erfunden er hat sich sogar anfangs geweigert vernünftige schaltungen zu bauen (ausser seiner paris roubaix schaltung) und hat erst als sich der herr coppi geweigert hat mit seiner schaltung zu fahren (und einen simlexwechsler ans rad gebaut hatte ) dazu durchgerungen auch einen derailleur zu bauen .....
> 
> der herr campognolo hat den schnellspanner erfunden ....
> 
> ...


na also, ein grund mehr ne campa nabe zu nehmen und auf singlespeed umzubauen..


----------



## singlestoph (28. Juli 2008)

hmmmmmmm

seit sie aber mit schaltung bauen ist das eher nicht so vorgesehen

dh ausser man nimmt die pista naben

eventuell kann man auch ein ritzel zufeilen

oder eins aus einer kasette rausnehmen veloce 9fach gibts auf jeden fall mit einzelnen ritzeln auch für alufreiläufe 
von marchisio gibts sicher auch einzelne ritzel

bbb miche machen kasetten und mavic soviel ich weiss auch


----------



## bofh (28. Juli 2008)

pepita_x schrieb:


> ???
> kannst du das etwas genauer ausführen?


Ja.
Wenn die durch den Antrieb auf Zug belasteten Speichen den Kopf innen haben, können sie sich richtig schön mit dem Bogen an den Nabenflansch schmiegen. Wenn die den Kopf außen haben, wird der Speichenbogen quasi "aufgebogen". Dadurch halten (theoretisch) die Speichen in solchen Laufrädern nicht so lang wie in "richtig" eingespeichten.

Fakt ist in diesem Fall: die Laufraderbauerin hat leichtfertig eine Möglichkeit zur besseren Haltbarkeit des Laufrades vergeben.

E.


----------



## pepita_x (29. Juli 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Ja.
> Wenn die durch den Antrieb auf Zug belasteten Speichen den Kopf innen haben, können sie sich richtig schön mit dem Bogen an den Nabenflansch schmiegen. Wenn die den Kopf außen haben, wird der Speichenbogen quasi "aufgebogen". Dadurch halten (theoretisch) die Speichen in solchen Laufrädern nicht so lang wie in "richtig" eingespeichten.
> 
> Fakt ist in diesem Fall: die Laufraderbauerin hat leichtfertig eine Möglichkeit zur besseren Haltbarkeit des Laufrades vergeben.
> ...



Danke, wieder was gelernt.

Und nur weil es falschrum gemacht wurde, ist es eine Frau gewesen? Chauvi!

Also ich wars jedenfalls nicht, fahre die Laufräder aber nun schon seit 3 Jahren und alles läuft rund. Beim nächsten Einspeichen werd ich drauf achten, dass man(n)'s richtig macht.


----------



## bofh (29. Juli 2008)

pepita_x schrieb:


> Und nur weil es falschrum gemacht wurde, ist es eine Frau gewesen? Chauvi!


Ich hab nur impliziert, daß ich FrauInnen genauso wie Männern zutraue, Laufräder zu bauen. Nicht mehr.

E.


----------



## schmadde (29. Juli 2008)

anonymfixer schrieb:


> könnte es wohl sein, dass deine meinung eher politisch motiviert ist?
> (dünne reifen, bremsenlosfixiehipstermobil-ohne-zu-dünne-stahlrohre-ästhetik... bambus?)



Nö, ist rein ästhetisch motiviert. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. Gegen dünne Reifen hab ich nix, ich hab ja mehr Rennräder als Mountenbeiks und mein meistgenutztes "Fixie" ist ja auch ein Rennrad (würde allerdings nicht auf die Idee kommen, das im MTB Forum zu posten). Gegen Hipster hab ich auch nix, jeder der ein Fixie Inc. fährt ist mir lieber als einer der seine Persönlichkeit mittels tiefergelegtem Golf GTI/3er BMW ausleben will. Nur gegen Schaltaugenabflexer hab ich was  Und mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, was so viele Leute an diesen Mini-Rizer-Lenkern so toll finden. Ich muss immer einen Brechreiz unterdrücken, wenn ich die sehe, am besten noch mit bunten Plastik-Griffen. Dieser Mickymaus-Look ist irgendwie nicht mein Ding.

@singlestoph: ich war zwar in den 30ern noch nicht auf dieser Welt, aber der gute Tullio nach nach meiner Info nicht nur die Schnellspanner, sondern auch die Kettenschaltung erfunden - ist das nur ein Mythos?

Wegen der Speichen würd ich mir nicht allzuviele Sorgen machen, das dürfte auch so halten. Ich würde aber die Gelegenheit wegen der abspringenden Kette nutzen und ne Bahnnabe einbauen. Fixed fahren macht viel Spass, singlespeed mit Freilauf nicht annähernd so viel. 

Warum fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein, wie dieser gesuchte Austausch-Freilauf hiess?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (29. Juli 2008)

Mein neues SSP-BIKE mit Namen "SILVERGIRL":


----------



## muskator (29. Juli 2008)

das lag heute bei unserem pulverbeschichter rum. ich hätts ja fast mitgenommen. aber ist wohl etwas auffällig


----------



## B-Ston3D (30. Juli 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Mein neues SSP-BIKE mit Namen "SILVERGIRL":


bling bling


----------



## anonymfixer (30. Juli 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Nö, ist rein ästhetisch motiviert. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. Gegen dünne Reifen hab ich nix, ich hab ja mehr Rennräder als Mountenbeiks und mein meistgenutztes "Fixie" ist ja auch ein Rennrad (würde allerdings nicht auf die Idee kommen, das im MTB Forum zu posten). Gegen Hipster hab ich auch nix, jeder der ein Fixie Inc. fährt ist mir lieber als einer der seine Persönlichkeit mittels tiefergelegtem Golf GTI/3er BMW ausleben will. Nur gegen Schaltaugenabflexer hab ich was  Und mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, was so viele Leute an diesen Mini-Rizer-Lenkern so toll finden. Ich muss immer einen Brechreiz unterdrücken, wenn ich die sehe, am besten noch mit bunten Plastik-Griffen. Dieser Mickymaus-Look ist irgendwie nicht mein Ding.
> ...



ok, dann schätz ich mich wohl glücklich die superdick-und-extralang-bahnausfaller nicht erst mit schaltauge versehen zu haben um letzteres dann absägen zu können 

die sache mit den stummelrisern versteh ich voll und ganz. ging mir ähnlich, aber man kann es zerreden wie man will - es greift sich bequem. und ich fand auch, dass so ein lenker zu den fetten rohren optisch ganz gut passt. der alternativlenker ist ein zeitfahrbügel; wird in bälde mal zur probefahrt gewechselt werden...


----------



## singlestoph (30. Juli 2008)

der tuillo c. hat natürlich später auch eine kettenschaltung erfunden und patentiert

die ersten schaltungen von campa und vom herrn egg hatten aber keinen wechsler im eigentlichen sinn die herren mochten es nicht wenn die kette umgelenkt wird

simplex war anders mit einer irgendwie seltsam gewickelten blattfeder und einer kette die aussieht wie die einer sturmey archer nabe die das schaltwerk durchs schaltwerk durch auseinander zieht

ich such mal ein bild weil erklären kann ich das nicht






campa war 50/51 ungefähr noch bei der paris roubaix schaltung die dann schon reichlich kompliziert anzuwenden war und keinen so grossen übersetzungsbereich zuliess

schnellspanner auf treten oder bremsen um die kette zu lockern (natürlich vorsichtig) dann am hebel drehen und den gang wechseln dann wieder kette spannen und dann den schnelspanner wieder spannen und das alles in schön gebückter haltung


























grosses bild vom rad damit man etwas sieht






richtig spass macht schalten so nicht

paris roubaix hiess die schaltung weil fausto coppi damit dieses rennen gewonnen hatte, im jahr darauf weigerte er sich damit zu fahren und hat als einziger seines teams ein unbeschriftetes bianchirad gefahren mit simplexwechsler

so hab ich das vom herrn auf dem bild erzählt gekriegt

s


----------



## ottokarina (30. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> schnellspanner auf treten oder bremsen um die kette zu lockern (natürlich vorsichtig) dann am hebel drehen und den gang wechseln dann wieder kette spannen und dann den schnelspanner wieder spannen und das alles in schön gebückter haltung




respekt wer das mit 80 sachen bergab auch noch macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (30. Juli 2008)

das sah schon bei 20-25kmh angestrengt aus

der herr auf dem bild hat gesagt dass man damit tendenziell eher nicht schaltet oder nur wenns nicht anders geht, vorallem schaltet man vorausschauender dh. entweder oben am berg oder nach der abfahrt ....

s


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juli 2008)

muskator schrieb:


> das lag heute bei unserem pulverbeschichter rum. ich hätts ja fast mitgenommen. aber ist wohl etwas auffällig



das war aber ein mieser pulverbeschichter, sieht ja grauenvoll aus  

das hat der arme klein wahrlich nicht verdient.

ciao
flo


----------



## pepita_x (30. Juli 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Wegen der Speichen würd ich mir nicht allzuviele Sorgen machen, das dürfte auch so halten. Ich würde aber die Gelegenheit wegen der abspringenden Kette nutzen und ne Bahnnabe einbauen. Fixed fahren macht viel Spass, singlespeed mit Freilauf nicht annähernd so viel.


Du willst doch bloß meine Freilaufnabe haben 

Ich würde ja gerne mal fixed fahren, d.h. ausprobieren, , aber auf Dauer ist das für mich wohl nicht so günstig. Bin oft mit Hund unterwegs. Leine in der einen Hand, ständig mitdrehende Pedalen, muss immer bremsbereit sein.. ist glaube ich eher sehr anstrengend als dass es Spaß macht..

Also Bahnnabe kommt nicht in Frage, zumal ich zur Zeit auch parallel mein MTB mal wieder umbaue. Weiß nicht wieviel ich diesen Monat schon investiert hab. Zu viel!
Hab mir jetzt eine KMC Kool Chain bestellt. Mal sehen, ob die Kette dann noch einmal abspringt. Wenn ja, wirds wohl auf einen Kettenspanner hinauslaufen..


----------



## Spook (30. Juli 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Ja.
> Wenn die durch den Antrieb auf Zug belasteten Speichen den Kopf innen haben, können sie sich richtig schön mit dem Bogen an den Nabenflansch schmiegen. Wenn die den Kopf außen haben, wird der Speichenbogen quasi "aufgebogen". Dadurch halten (theoretisch) die Speichen in solchen Laufrädern nicht so lang wie in "richtig" eingespeichten.
> 
> Fakt ist in diesem Fall: die Laufraderbauerin hat leichtfertig eine Möglichkeit zur besseren Haltbarkeit des Laufrades vergeben.
> ...



Will da mal nur ganz kurz einhacken.

Also bei dreifach gekreuzt, geht doch eine Speiche nach rechts weg und die andere geht nach links weg. 
Du argumentierst, dass sich die Speichjen bei "richtigem" einspeichen an den Flansch anschmiegen können. Aber es sieht doch so aus, dass nur die Hälfte aller Speichen sich anschmiegen, denn die andere Hälfte geht doch eh in die andere Richtung weg.
Ist es dann nicht egal, wie rum eingespeicht wurde?

Klär mich bitte auf wenn ich ein Denkfehler gemacht habe.

mfg

Felix


----------



## anonymfixer (30. Juli 2008)

ja, praktisch kann man sich das theoretisieren über kopfinnen- und kopfaußenspeichen schenken...


----------



## singlestoph (30. Juli 2008)

es gibt leute die finden die nach hinten (auf der freilaufseite also auch die auf zug belasteten) sollten mit dem speichenkopf nach innen schauen
aber nicht wegen anschmiegen und so sonder weil so die speichen die sich lösen (also die anderen nicht schmiegenden) beim antritt nach innen gedrückt werden und sich so weg vom schaltwerk und nicht da rein bewegen .....

shimano hat in der bedienungsanleitung zu ihren naben etwas ähnliches abgedruckt für die disc seite aber umgekehrt so dass die speichen beim brensen gegen innen wandern

s


----------



## Tommi74 (30. Juli 2008)

Wow, also Shimano glaubt wirlich dass sich Speichen beim Antritt soweit verbiegen dass sie ins Schaltwerk geraten könnten? Ich kann mir das bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen, so ein schwabbelweiches Laufrad ist doch gar nicht fahrbar. 

Ich nehme übrigens mal an ihr meint jetzt mit "auf Zug" belastet höchstens das bisschen zusätzliche Zugspannung beim Antritt. Ich glaube nämlich nicht dass ihr auch nur einen Meter mit einem Laufrad fahren würdet in dem eine Speiche auf Druck belastet wird.


----------



## singlestoph (30. Juli 2008)

es gibt trotzdem leute die von zug und druckspeichen reden

ich habs mir gerade an einem laufrad angeschaut
wenn anschmiegmodus dh speichenkopf innen bei zugspeichen dann ist es genau so dass sich die bein antritt entspannenden speichen aussen befinden und nicht von der zugspeiche nach innen gedrückt werden

im extremfall kann sich , wenn das rad weich ist der fahrer kräftig und schwer und das schaltwerk auch noch schlecht eingestellt da wirklich was einhängen

shimano will einfach nicht dass sie irgendeine art von schuld trifft und dass sie per sammelklage aus irgendwo .....


----------



## akerit (30. Juli 2008)

kleines update


----------



## GM210 (30. Juli 2008)

Das Ding ist und bleibt einfach klasse. Echt wunderschön! Nächsten Sommer steht mein Fixie hoffentlich auch auf den Reifen.
Viel Spass weiterhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepita_x (30. Juli 2008)

Sehr sehr schön!


----------



## Superfriend (30. Juli 2008)

@ akerit:

Hm, ich weiß nicht... . Mir haben die silbernen Räder wesentlich besser gefallen!


----------



## Knacki1 (31. Juli 2008)

Wasn das fürn lenker akerit? NoName riser oder ein bestimmter?

danke für antwort


----------



## akerit (31. Juli 2008)

@Superfriend
die silbernen sind wieder ans Krabo gewandert, sieht besser aus..  kommt auf dem photo nicht so gut rueber. in natura sieht es besser aus.

@Knacki1
ist ein noname riser in stahl, matt silber..


----------



## Superfriend (31. Juli 2008)

OK, was hast Du jetzt für Naben drin in den schwarzen LR?


----------



## akerit (31. Juli 2008)

wieder Phil aber diesmal 36loch


----------



## Maxximum (3. August 2008)

neuer sattel^^
mehr bilder in der gallerie


----------



## kkarlo (3. August 2008)

nicht meins (und wusste nicht, wo ich es posten sollte), aber gerade gesehen. klasse rad!
(da gesehen: http://www.marktplaats.nl/index.php...en/177742594-schauff-aero-baanfiets-1980.html)


----------



## san_andreas (3. August 2008)

Sorry, was ist das denn für ein Geschwür ? Schauff halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-Ston3D (4. August 2008)

ich finds geil


----------



## _stalker_ (4. August 2008)

ich kanns einfach nicht lassen...


----------



## Superfriend (4. August 2008)

kkarlo schrieb:


> nicht meins (und wusste nicht, wo ich es posten sollte), aber gerade gesehen. klasse rad!
> (da gesehen: http://www.marktplaats.nl/index.php...n/177742594-schauff-aero-baanfiets-1980.html)


 
O mein Gott. Das ist mit das hässlichste, was ich bis jetzt auf zwei Rädern gesehen habe. Ich rate zu einer rosa Lackierung, dann ist es wieder cool.


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2008)

_stalker_ : photoshop oder wirklich die kette lackiert?
ist aber nicht hässlich.


----------



## _stalker_ (4. August 2008)

die kette gibts so zu kaufen. ist ne kmc kool chain weiss gepulvert.
ich finds auch nicht hässlich muss ich zugeben...


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2008)

... vielleicht mal andere felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UltimaThule (4. August 2008)

Hi, zum Thema Schauff und HÃ¤sslich. Es gab mal eine Zeit im Bahnsport, in der ein Rekord nach dem anderen gefahren wurde. Das lag aber nicht an den Fahrern, sonder an solchen Rad â Konstrukten, die eine immer Aerodynamische Form zulieÃen. Das Schauff gehÃ¶rt noch zu den harmlosen Gestalten dieser Zeit. Das âAbnormsteâ was ich je sah, war ein Rad mit einem Radstand von deutlich unter 80cm auf dem der Fahrer mit dem gesamten OberkÃ¶rper (Bauchnabel-Nabe-Senkrecht) gestreckt nach vorne lag. Die ZustÃ¤ndige âBehÃ¶rdeâ hat diese Formen aber allesamt verboten und auch die damit erzielten Rekorde fÃ¼r nichtig erklÃ¤rt. Kurtz und Gut, als Bahnrad Top - als Fixie nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## _stalker_ (5. August 2008)




----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2008)

militärrad


----------



## Wobbly (5. August 2008)

Oh, bitte, werft mal'n lappen rüber - das von Stalker ist ja ein scharfes Gerät ...


WIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLL HAAAAAAAAAAAAABÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄN ;-)


----------



## anonymfixer (5. August 2008)

bisschen komische sitzposition mit dem fast dildolangen vorbau und dem sattel ganz nach vorn geschoben, mit nase nach oben... was mich irgendwie über deine sexuellen neigungen grübeln macht... aber davon abgesehen ein schönes fahhrad, ja


----------



## _stalker_ (5. August 2008)

kennst du meinen körperbau? kurze beine und so... 
aber der vorbau kommt wirklich noch 2-3cm kürzer und 0° oder negativ


----------



## böser_wolf (5. August 2008)

so mal wieder eins aus unserm fahrzeugpool 
eigentlich n slopestyle rad aber bei uns zu touren missbraucht
kommt aber noch eine andere dämpfer/gabel kombi rein 
mit lockout 
aber so machts auch schon spaß


----------



## san_andreas (5. August 2008)

Schönes Bike ! Endlich mal eine echte Suntour und keine mit Marzocchi gelabelte.


----------



## pilato (5. August 2008)

Klappt das gut mitm Dämpfer+SSP?


----------



## Bener (5. August 2008)

Hinterbau dreht ums Tretlager, also ändert sich die Länge nicht. So klappt das! Sobald der Hinterbau wo anders rum dreht gibts beim ein/ausfedern Probleme.

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (5. August 2008)

pilato schrieb:


> Klappt das gut mitm Dämpfer+SSP?


im moment noch nicht so ganz 
aber ist fahrbar bergauf und bergab gehts richtig gut und klappert nicht
aber es kommt noch ein monarch mit floodgate in der "C" ausführung rein 
und ne andere gabel

@bener  gut erkannt


----------



## Reini65 (5. August 2008)

vorher



nachher


----------



## anonymfixer (5. August 2008)

hmm... also vorher wars jedenfalls nicht hässlicher


----------



## _stalker_ (5. August 2008)

So schon sehr schön. 
Kurbel, Bremsen und Spacer schwarz sowie Felgenaufkleber ab, dann traumhaft.


----------



## insanerider (5. August 2008)

war heute endlich auch einmal mit dem eingänger unterwegs




34:15 geht im taunus recht gut, nur auf den wenigen flachstücken ist es zu dünn


----------



## san_andreas (5. August 2008)

@Reini: Schön geworden (vorallem gut, dass der häßliche Stevens Schriftzug weg ist)!
Nur den Lenker finde ich abartig. (Zum Greifen und zum Anschaun)


----------



## Levi Strauss (5. August 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> war heute endlich auch einmal mit dem eingänger unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... was ist das für eine gabel ???  und was für ein rahmen ?


----------



## insanerider (5. August 2008)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> ... was ist das für eine gabel ???  und was für ein rahmen ?



91er giant escaper, mein erstes quasi richtiges mtb, kona project 2 gabel...aber sonst ist da nix mehr original


----------



## Tommi74 (6. August 2008)

Bener schrieb:


> Hinterbau dreht ums Tretlager, also ändert sich die Länge nicht. So klappt das! Sobald der Hinterbau wo anders rum dreht gibts beim ein/ausfedern Probleme.
> 
> Bener



Bist du dir da ganz sicher? Nimm mal den Dämpfer raus, halt die Kurbel still, feder ein und überprüfe mal deine Analyse. 

Wäre ja auch zu einfach, da würd ja jeder den Drehpunkt ums Tretlager legen und das Thema wär für immer gelöst....

Edit: Der Eigentümer des Rades hat ja schon geantwortet dass es nicht so ganz funktioniert. Es geht auch nur deswegen halbwegs, weil das Kettenblatt vorne so klein ist und die Kette somit nahe am Tretlager ist. Du wirst immer beim Einfedern ein Stück ins Lehre treten, und beim ausfedern Kettenzug haben, erst recht nicht mit größeren Kettenblättern. Ich wage sogar mal kühn zu behaupten dass mit nem größeren Kettenblatt beim Einfedern die Kette durchrutschen täte, so ohne Kettenspanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2008)

grüne rasenmäher ist top!

das blaue kommt auch gut.


----------



## san_andreas (6. August 2008)

@Tommi74: Klar hat er mit der Kette keine Probleme. Es gibt keine Kettenlängung, weil der Drehpunkt vorne ja im Prinzip in der Mitte des Antriebsritzels liegt. Is ja wie ein Singlespeeder mit Drehpunkt.

Das Problem ist anders gelagert:
Da das Kettenblatt vorne grösser ist als das Ritzel hinten, entsteht beim Antreten ein Moment, das das hintere Ritzel nach vorne zieht und damit im Prinzip die Federung ein Stück zusammendrückt.
Ich merke das bei meinem DH-Getriebebike auch, bei über 20cm Federweg ist es aber irrelevant. Es ist deutlich zu sehen, wenn man im Stand aufs Pedal drückt.
Der Hinterbau wird nach oben gezogen.

Bei einem Slopestyler mit wenig Federweg dürfte es deulicher zu spüren sein.

Die Lösung wäre eine Kettenumlenkung vor dem Ritzel hinten, die so die selbe Ritzelgröße wie vorne simuliert.
Nicolai plant sowas für sein Gboxx-Bike.


----------



## Tommi74 (6. August 2008)

Man darf ja in einer Galerie nicht diskutieren, aber ich sehe das anders. Ich verstehe auch warum dir deine Antwort logisch erscheint, aber du gibst in deinem ersten Satz keine Erklärung (so "klar" ist das eben nicht, nur weil der Drehpunkt an der Stelle ist, ausser man hat das für sich selbst so definiert) Oder zumindest keine befriedigende Antwort auf meine Veranschaulichung. 

Man müsste das Ganze skizzieren, aber dass der Drehpunkt im Tretlager ist ändert nichts an der Problematik die ich aufgezeigt habe (halte die Kurbel mal still....nur dann kann man Federungseinflüssen analysieren.)

Sowas würd ich liebend gerne mal zusammen am Tisch mit nem Blatt Papier durchdiskutieren. Hier nur mit Text redet man viel zu schnell an einander vorbei, und wie gesagt, der Moderator wird das sowieso gleich einbremsen (zurecht).

Der Rest deiner Ausführungen ist allerdings wieder eine andere Problematik (dass bei unterschieldichen Zahnradgrößen eine Kraftkomponente senkrecht zur Kettenrichtung ensteht die die Federung zusammenziehen will). Da geb ich dir dann gerne wieder recht. Wobei auch die Kraft "in Seilrichtung" natürlich je nach Drehpunktlage seine Auswirkungen hat... also auch bei gleich großen Ritzeln kann man da was falsch machen


----------



## mete (6. August 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Man darf ja in einer Galerie nicht diskutieren, aber ich sehe das anders. Ich verstehe auch warum dir deine Antwort logisch erscheint, aber du gibst in deinem ersten Satz keine Erklärung (so "klar" ist das eben nicht, nur weil der Drehpunkt an der Stelle ist, ausser man hat das für sich selbst so definiert) Oder zumindest keine befriedigende Antwort auf meine Veranschaulichung.
> 
> Man müsste das Ganze skizzieren, aber dass der Drehpunkt im Tretlager ist ändert nichts an der Problematik die ich aufgezeigt habe (halte die Kurbel mal still....nur dann kann man Federungseinflüssen analysieren.)
> 
> ...



Der Drehpunkt liegt hier genau um das Innenlager, die Kettenlänge ändert sich also zu keiner Zeit und SSP ohne Hilfsmittel wie Spanner funktioniert. Das mach nicht jeder so, weil die Raderhebungskurve dann ungünstig verläuft, hier wäre es besser, einen möglichst hohen Drehpunkt zu haben, das wiederum ergibt aber Pedalrückschlag, so dass der Kompromiss in der Regel eine Lage des Drehpunktes auf Höhe des meistgenutzten Kettenblattes ist, auf dem man dann minimalen Pedalrückschlag hat.


----------



## Tommi74 (6. August 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Der Drehpunkt liegt hier genau um das Innenlager, die Kettenlänge ändert sich also zu keiner Zeit und SSP ohne Hilfsmittel wie Spanner funktioniert. Das mach nicht jeder so, weil die Raderhebungskurve dann ungünstig verläuft, hier wäre es besser, einen möglichst hohen Drehpunkt zu haben, das wiederum ergibt aber Pedalrückschlag, so dass der Kompromiss in der Regel eine Lage des Drehpunktes auf Höhe des meistgenutzten Kettenblattes ist, auf dem man dann minimalen Pedalrückschlag hat.



Wie gesagt: Halt mal die Kurbel still und lass das Ding einfedern. Angenommen die Kette hat von Scheitelpunkt zu Scheitelpunkt eine Länge von 450 mm, vorne und hinten gleich großes Ritzel, und der Hinterbau dreht um 10 Grad, dann musst du entweder die Kurbel um 10 Grad drehen um die gleiche Kettenlänge zu erhalten, oder du verkürzt die Kette (hängt schlapp). Ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen. Diese 10 Grad nutzt du aber nicht zum Antrieb, sondern als leerweg. Beim ausfedern ziehts genau um die 10 Grad wieder zurück. Hältst du natürlich die ganze Zeit die Füsse still, merkst du davon nix, ausser dass ohne kettenspanner die kette schlapp hängt.

Lass uns der Einfachheit halber mal weiter von nem abgestützen eingelenker reden, wie er hier ja abgebildet wurde.

Und du glaubst dass es Zufall ist dass der Kompromiss auf dem Kettenblatt gesucht wird, das man am meisten nutzt?

Will hier übrigens keine Weisheit kolportieren, aber diese Veranschaulichung kann doch keiner von euch entkräftigen..zumindest hats noch keiner versucht.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. August 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Halt mal die Kurbel still und lass das Ding einfedern. Angenommen die Kette hat von Scheitelpunkt zu Scheitelpunkt eine Länge von 450 mm, und der Hinterbau dreht um 10 Grad, dann musst du entweder die Kurbel um 10 Grad drehen um die gleiche Kettenlänge zu erhalten, oder du verkürzt die Kette (hängt schlapp). Ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen.
> 
> Und du glaubst dass es Zufall ist dass der Kompromiss auf dem Kettenblatt gesucht wird, das man am meisten nutzt?


hallo die kettenlängung ist kein problem
das problem ist das du bei treten den dämpfer zusammen ziehst 
wir haben das auch mit einer rohloff in dem rad getestet 
da verstärkt sich das noch
drum kommt ein dämpfer rein mit abschaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (6. August 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Halt mal die Kurbel still und lass das Ding einfedern. Angenommen die Kette hat von Scheitelpunkt zu Scheitelpunkt eine Länge von 450 mm, vorne und hinten gleich großes Ritzel, und der Hinterbau dreht um 10 Grad, dann musst du entweder die Kurbel um 10 Grad drehen um die gleiche Kettenlänge zu erhalten, oder du verkürzt die Kette (hängt schlapp). Ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen. Diese 10 Grad nutzt du aber nicht zum Antrieb, sondern als leerweg. Beim ausfedern ziehts genau um die 10 Grad wieder zurück. Hältst du natürlich die ganze Zeit die Füsse still, merkst du davon nix, ausser dass ohne kettenspanner die kette schlapp hängt.
> 
> Und du glaubst dass es Zufall ist dass der Kompromiss auf dem Kettenblatt gesucht wird, das man am meisten nutzt?



Die Kettenstrebenlänge ändert sich dabei nicht (und nur die ist entscheidend für die nötige Kettenlänge), lediglich deren Winkel. Natürlich wird da nichts auf Zufall ausgelegt, sondern je nach Einsatzzweck auf das mittlere (CC/ FR/ Touren) oder das große Kettenblatt (DH) ausgelegt. Zeichne Dir mal die Raderhebungskurve eines simplen Eingelenkers mit verschiedenen Drehpunkthöhen auf und Du wirst sehen, warum das so ist. Das Zusammenziehen des Hinterbaus kommt da noch hinzu, daher ist so ein Fully in meinen Augen auch nicht wirklich brauchbar.


----------



## Tommi74 (6. August 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebenlänge ändert sich dabei nicht (und nur die ist entscheidend für die nötige Kettenlänge), lediglich deren Winkel. Natürlich wird da nichts auf Zufall ausgelegt, sondern je nach Einsatzzweck auf das mittlere (CC/ FR/ Touren) oder das große Kettenblatt (DH) ausgelegt. Zeichne Dir mal die Raderhebungskurve eines simplen Eingelenkers mit verschiedenen Drehpunkthöhen auf und Du wirst sehen, warum das so ist. Das Zusammenziehen des Hinterbaus kommt da noch hinzu, daher ist so ein Fully in meinen Augen auch nicht wirklich brauchbar.



Die Kettenlänge ist aber eben nicht gleich Kettenstrebenlänge! Die Kettenlänge ist der Abstand vom Punkt wo die Kette ins Kettenblatt, und wo sie ins Ritzel greift. Ich habe die Strebenlänge bewusst nicht erwähnt. Der Punkt wo die Kette vom Kettenblatt abgeht wird (in meinem Beispiel) um 10 Grad nach vrone gedreht, nur dann bleibt sie gleich und folgt deiner Definition. Und genau diese 10 grad sind entscheidend. Je größer das Kettenblatt am SSP, desto größer ist der Weg den man auf einer Kreisbahn um 10 Gard zurücklegt, oder anders gesagt, umso schlapper wird die Kette...

Aufgezeichnet habe ich mir das schon kurz bevor Cannondale vor 10 Jahren dann endlich den Drehpunkt des Eingelenkers genau dort hin gelegt hat. Wir sollten unsere Zeichnungen wohl mal nebeneinander legen....


----------



## mete (6. August 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Die Kettenlänge ist aber eben nicht gleich Kettenstrebenlänge! Die Kettenlänge ist der Abstand vom Punkt wo die Kette ins Kettenblatt, und wo sie ins Ritzel greift. Ich habe die Strebenlänge bewusst nicht erwähnt. Der Punkt wo die Kette vom Kettenblatt abgeht wird (in meinem Beispiel) um 10 Grad nach vrone gedreht, nur dann bleibt sie gleich und folgt deiner Definition. Und genau diese 10 grad sind entscheidend. Je größer das Kettenblatt am SSP, desto größer ist der Weg den man auf einer Kreisbahn um 10 Gard zurücklegt, oder anders gesagt, umso schlapper wird die Kette...
> 
> Aufgezeichnet habe ich mir das schon kurz bevor Cannondale vor 10 Jahren dann endlich den Drehpunkt des Eingelenkers genau dort hin gelegt hat. Wir sollten unsere Zeichnungen wohl mal nebeneinander legen....



Nö, für die Gesamtkettenlänge ist nur der Abstand Innenlagermitte <=> Hinterradnabenmitte entscheidend (=Definition Kettenstrebenlänge), kurze Zeichnung:





Die Zeichnung verdeutlicht  auch, was an der Raderhebungskurve nachteilig ist. Die Kettentrebe ist im Falle des Lagerpunktes um das Innenlager die direkte Verbindung der beiden neuralgischen Punkte, da sich die Kettenstrebenlänge folglich käumlich ändern kann (im Gegensatz zum Lagerpunkt außerhalb der Innenlagermitte), ist auch der Abstand und damit die Kettenlänge konstant.


----------



## doctor worm (6. August 2008)

Reini65 schrieb:


>



Hui, was ist das denn für ne Pimpschüssel geworden? 
Sehr gut
Lust auf ne Hardtail/Singlespeedrunde am Sonntag mit Lampenübergabe (vielen Dank dafür nochmal!)?


----------



## michael17 (6. August 2008)

[/QUOTE]

GRELL!!!
Das Grün gefällt mir, die Kombi aus schwarzen und silbernen Teilen ist gut,
nur die grünen Ourys sind Overkill, die nehmen dem Lack die Schau.


----------



## Tommi74 (6. August 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Nö, für die Gesamtkettenlänge ist nur der Abstand Innenlagermitte <=> Hinterradnabenmitte entscheidend (=Definition Kettenstrebenlänge), kurze Zeichnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar dass in deiner Zeichnung die elementaren Teile (Kettenblatt, Kette) fehlen? Du zeigst den Abstand vom Tretlager zur Nabe. Wenn du im unteren Bild die Kette ab dem Drehpunkt zeichnen würdest (Kettenblatt auf Drehpunkthöhe), sähe das schon ganz anders aus. Nämlich dann wäre die Distanz vom "Drehpunkt der Kette" zur Hinterachse konstant.

Und wir haben noch gar nicht definiert ob das Hinterrad ortsfest zur Strebe ist (gezogene Bremse), oder ortsfest zum Boden (der "virtuelle Normalfall")

Aber ich glaube wir bekommen das hier so nicht hin. Und ich warte ja eigentlich nur auf Einschreiten des Mods. Trotzdem: Herrlich sowas zu diskutieren und dass man sich Mühe gibt dem anderen verständlich zu machen wie man sich das vorstellt


----------



## mete (6. August 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar dass in deiner Zeichnung die elementaren Teile (Kettenblatt, Kette) fehlen? Du zeigst den Abstand vom Tretlager zur Nabe. Wenn du im unteren Bild die Kette ab dem Drehpunkt zeichnen würdest (Kettenblatt auf Drehpunkthöhe), sähe das schon ganz anders aus. Nämlich dann wäre die Distanz vom "Drehpunkt der Kette" zur Hinterachse konstant.
> 
> Und wir haben noch gar nicht definiert ob das Hinterrad ortsfest zur Strebe ist (gezogene Bremse), oder ortsfest zum Boden (der "virtuelle Normalfall")
> 
> Aber ich glaube wir bekommen das hier so nicht hin. Und ich warte ja eigentlich nur auf Einschreiten des Mods. Trotzdem: Herrlich sowas zu diskutieren und dass man sich Mühe gibt dem anderen verständlich zu machen wie man sich das vorstellt



Sorry, aber das ist Geometrie dritte Klasse, es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle für die Kettenlänge, ob der Drehpunkt auf Höhe des Kettenblattes liegt, das verhindert lediglich einen Einfluss des Antriebes auf die Federung (Zusammenziehen beim Treten = Pedalrückschlag), wenn der Abstand Nabenmitte Innenlagermitte sich nicht ändert, ist die Kettenlänge konstant, Punkt. Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass es nicht nur auf das obere Kettentrum ankommt, sondern das untere auch zur Gesamtkettenlänge gehört. Guck Dir die Ziechnung noch einmal an:

oben: die Kettentrebenlänge KANN sich nicht ändern, demzufolge auch die Kettenlänge nicht, die Raderhebungskurve ist dämlich, da das Hinterrad nach vorn/oben wandert, Hindernisse kommen beim fahren aber meist von vorn, daher sollte das Hinterrad möglichst nach hinten/ oben wandern, so wie es Konstruktion zwei (unten) ermöglicht, mit einem hohen Drehpunkt. Problem hier, die (virtuelle) Kettenstrebenlänge ändert sich während des Einfederns (wird länger) demzufolge würde die Kette das Einfedern verhindern oder reißen. Die Lage des oberen Kettentrums auf Höhe des Drehpunktes bringt einzig und allein den Vorteil mit sich, dass die Länge des oberen Kettentrums sich nicht ändert, ergo kein Pedalrückschlag, die Gesamtkettenlänge ändert sich aber dennoch, da das Leertrum (unten) immer länger wird, es ist also ein Schaltwerk/ Spanner notwendig, um dieses auszugleichen.


----------



## Tommi74 (6. August 2008)

Sorry, aber wir reden doch die ganze Zeit von Antriebseinflüssen. Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, das die freie Kettenlänge kürzer wird, wenn sich ein paar Glieder davon um das Kettenblatt schmiegen müssen, eben weils noch einen unteren Trum gibt, der gerade bei Singlespeedern erheblichen Einfluss hat. Mit Bemerkungen wie "dritte-klasse Geometrie" brauchst du mir nicht zu kommen (ich hab schon doch noch ein bisschen mehr Background als nur Grundschule. Ich bin mir sicher bei dir ist es ähnlich). Du legst ja noch nicht mal die Rahmenbedingungen fest, oder glaubst du es macht keinen Unterschied ob sich das Rad mitdreht oder nicht?

Glaub mir, am Tisch, mit nem Blatt Papier könnten wir sinnvoll diskutieren, hier klappt sowas nicht, zumindest ist die Gefahr solcher latenten Beleidigungen viel zu groß. Von daher klinke ich mich aus bis ich evntuell mal ne Zeichung poste die unmissverständlich erklärt was ich meine. Dann kann man immer noch drüber reden obs stimmt. Deine Zeichnung ist nun mal leider nicht vollständig.


----------



## mete (6. August 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wir reden doch die ganze Zeit von Antriebseinflüssen. Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, das die freie Kettenlänge kürzer wird, wenn sich ein paar Glieder davon um das Kettenblatt schmiegen müssen, eben weils noch einen unteren Trum gibt, der gerade bei Singlespeedern erheblichen Einfluss hat. Mit Bemerkungen wie "dritte-klasse Geometrie" brauchst du mir nicht zu kommen (ich hab schon doch noch ein bisschen mehr Background als nur Grundschule. Ich bin mir sicher bei dir ist es ähnlich). Du legst ja noch nicht mal die Rahmenbedingungen fest, oder glaubst du es macht keinen Unterschied ob sich das Rad mitdreht oder nicht?
> 
> Glaub mir, am Tisch, mit nem Blatt Papier könnten wir sinnvoll diskutieren, hier klappt sowas nicht, zumindest ist die Gefahr solcher latenten Beleidigungen viel zu groß. Von daher klinke ich mich aus bis ich evntuell mal ne Zeichung poste die unmissverständlich erklärt was ich meine. Dann kann man immer noch drüber reden obs stimmt. Deine Zeichnung ist nun mal leider nicht vollständig.



Ich dachte, es ging darum dass so ein SSP nicht funktioniert, da habe ich Dich wohl missverstanden, dass das federungstechnisch Mist ist, habe ich ja ebenso erläutert und da will ich Dir auch nicht widersprechen . Da bleibt dann eben nur eine Umlenkung der Kette um einen hochgelegten Drehpunkt, wie das bei Getrieberädern teilweise gemacht wird.


----------



## Tommi74 (6. August 2008)

Meine These der Diskussionsprobleme hier bestätigt sich übrigens in der Tatsache, dass wir wirklich komplett aneinander vorbei reden. Ja natürlich "funktioniert" das wie hier abgebildet. Genau weil der Drehpunkt da ist wo er ist.

Wir definieren nur "funktioniert" anders. Mit nem hohen Drehpunkt kanns nicht gehen weil die gesamtkettenlänge ne andere wäre. So geshene funktioniert ein SSP-Fully ohne Kettenspanner nur mit dem Drehpunkt im Tretlager. Klar!

Meine Ausführungen richten sich dagegen dass die Lage des Drehpunkts nicht den Pedalrückschlag etc verhindert wie manche Leute an zu nehmen pflegen. 

Du hast recht, bei nem SSP kann die Kette im oberen Trum nicht schlapp hängen, eben weil der untere Trum mangels Schaltwerk/Kettenspanner eine wichtige Rolle spielt. RICHTIG!

Und ich behaupte dass man bei dem Drehpunkt dort deutliche Antriebseinflüsse spüren wird, was auch richtig ist.

Somit haben wir beide recht und ordentlich aneinander vorbei geredet.

EDIT: Und wie ich sehe hast du das auch gerade festgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (6. August 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Meine These der Diskussionsprobleme hier bestätigt sich übrigens in der Tatsache, dass wir wirklich komplett aneinander vorbei reden. Ja natürlich "funktioniert" das wie hier abgebildet. Genau weil der Drehpunkt da ist wo er ist.
> 
> Wir definieren nur "funktioniert" anders. Mit nem hohen Drehpunkt kanns nicht gehen weil die gesamtkettenlänge ne andere wäre. So geshene funktioniert ein SSP-Fully ohne Kettenspanner nur mit dem Drehpunkt im Tretlager. Klar!
> 
> ...



Nagut . Beginnen wir die neue Seite einfach mit einem Bild...


----------



## Tommi74 (6. August 2008)

Der Vorbau ist viel zu wuchtig, das geht so nicht 
Und die Pedale fehlen, das hat erhebliche Antriebseinflüsse behaupte ich mal. Pedalrückschlag kann man allerdings ausschliessen.


----------



## trapperjohn (6. August 2008)

Aber schöne Diskussion!


----------



## kimpel (6. August 2008)

UltimaThule schrieb:


> Hi, zum Thema Schauff und Hässlich. Es gab mal eine Zeit im Bahnsport, in der ein Rekord nach dem anderen gefahren wurde. Das lag aber nicht an den Fahrern, sonder an solchen Rad  Konstrukten, die eine immer Aerodynamische Form zuließen. Das Schauff gehört noch zu den harmlosen Gestalten dieser Zeit. Das Abnormste was ich je sah, war ein Rad mit einem Radstand von deutlich unter 80cm auf dem der Fahrer mit dem gesamten Oberkörper (Bauchnabel-Nabe-Senkrecht) gestreckt nach vorne lag. Die Zuständige Behörde hat diese Formen aber allesamt verboten und auch die damit erzielten Rekorde für nichtig erklärt. Kurtz und Gut, als Bahnrad Top - als Fixie nicht zu gebrauchen.


canonball - peugeot? 










Ansonsten, singlespeed, war halt mal wieder das erste augustwochenende


----------



## Kelme (6. August 2008)

kimpel schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten, singlespeed, war halt mal wieder das erste augustwochenende ...


Yessss!


----------



## olli (6. August 2008)

Leider nicht meins:




Aber saugeil zu fahren!


----------



## bofh (6. August 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Yessss!


Ist das die Gondisuhle? 

E.


----------



## Kelme (6. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Ist das die Gondisuhle?
> 
> E.


Jepp. Am Abend danach.


----------



## erkan1984 (7. August 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Leider nicht meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das rad passt zu dir....
oder andersrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (8. August 2008)

hi, aus alten teilen die noch rumlagen


----------



## olli (8. August 2008)

Das Surly mit der fetten Vorderradwalze durfte ich bei SiS im SSP-Rennen fahren, das hier zu sehende Faggin habe ich (als Schalter mit 14 Gang) bei SiS eingetauscht.


----------



## DarkListener (9. August 2008)

Nun auch mein bescheidener Beitrag.
Altes Rennrad von eBay, ein Satz neue Bremszüge und -hebel sowie das klassische DX Ritzel.

Lenker ist von nem alten Cannondale entliehen. Irgendwie hab ich noch ein wenig Probleme mit der springenden Kette (zu geringe Spannung?), obwohl ich am äußersten Ausfallende bin und die Kette bei weiteren Kürzungen nicht mehr reichen würde.


----------



## RealNBK (9. August 2008)

ich gehe ganz stark davon aus das du noch einmal kürzen könntest.


----------



## DarkListener (9. August 2008)

Hm.. ist 'ne Miche Bahnkette drauf mit Schnellverschluss. Muss zwei Glieder für den Schnellverschluss rausnehmen. Wenn ich das versuche bei offener Kette "hin zu ziehen" dann reichts eigentlich eher nicht,


----------



## anonymfixer (10. August 2008)

DarkListener schrieb:


> Hm.. ist 'ne Miche Bahnkette drauf...



DAS könnte das eigentliche problem sein. ich geh einfach davon aus, dass die kettenlinie/flucht und ausrichtung von kettenblatt zu ritzel passt und wir darüber gar nicht erst reden müssen.

die miche kette ist keine richtige bahnkette sondern nur eine zu breite nicht schaltbare schaltungskette 
was heißen soll, dass es eine lagerkragenkette ist (hab ich jedenfalls mal gelesen). lagerkragenketten, also im speziellen breite und dann die billigen unter ihnen, wie eben diese miche, neigen viel mehr zum abspringen als buchsenketten...

nachdem du kontrolliert hast, dass auch wirklich alles gerade und in einer flucht läuft, zieh mal ne buchsenkette drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (10. August 2008)

Ich habe jemandem ein Singlespeedrad aufgebaut mit vorne Schalterblatt, hinten billig-SSP Ritzel und mangelhafter Kettenspannung. 
Kette ist eine KMC Kool Chain - funktioniert im normalen Stadtbetrieb bestens. 
Die Kool Chain hat so einen "Kragen" gegen Abspringen.


----------



## DarkListener (10. August 2008)

Hab die hinteren Stellschrauben mit etwas Kraft noch ein Stück rausdrehen können und sitze jetzt am hinteren Ende der Ausfallenden. Nu passts eigentlich. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.

Die Kette läuft an und für sich auch recht sauber. Ritzel hinten ist wie gesagt klassisches DX mit 16 Zähnen. Würde ich 'nen Half-Link einbauen, wäre die Sache wohl noch sauberer. Aber so klappts nun erstmal vorzüglich.

Danke dennoch


----------



## insanerider (10. August 2008)

und wieder ein kleines update..purple atac und purple 987er dia compe bremsen...ja ich weiß, dass das kettenblatt nicht passt, ich habe bisher aber kein blaues oder purple in 34 und ohne schalthilfen gefunden


----------



## Radical (10. August 2008)

Mehr Bilder im Flickr


----------



## isnogud (10. August 2008)

hier mein racer. der sattel muss kaputt sein, irgendein verschrammeltes teil gehört einfach an jedes bike. nur die pedale werde ich noch tauschen, und v-brake v+h verbauen.


----------



## _stalker_ (10. August 2008)

Radical schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder imFlickr



Schönes Ding. 
Erinnert mich extrem an mein geliebtes Peugeot "damals" (eigendlich war das letztes Jahr)


----------



## RealNBK (11. August 2008)

@DarkListener: Also ich bin bestimmt kein Guru auf dem gebiet,aber du hast wirklich relativ lange ausfallenden und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es nicht möglich sein sollte die ketten noch ohne halflink zu kürzen. Kürzerer Radstand wirkt sich auch super aufs Fahrverhalten aus.
Probiers aus, du kannst viel weiter vorne auch noch perfekt klemmen.


----------



## kon (11. August 2008)

hier mal ein bild von meinem heizer-fixie



Die Basis war ein Masi Rennrad. Im Hinterrad läuft ne Miche Primato. Mit ner ner 53:17 Übersetzung ist man ordentlich flott unterwegs und kommt trotzdem noch die meisten Anstiege hoch.

Damit sich Sohnemann gleich ans Singlespeed fahren gewöhnt


----------



## elsepe (11. August 2008)

auch gleich fix?


----------



## kon (11. August 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> auch gleich fix?



dann würd er gleich nen ordentlichen runden tritt lernen 

das kleine bike hat rücktritt, ist aber ansonst brakeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (12. August 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> @DarkListener: Also ich bin bestimmt kein Guru auf dem gebiet,aber du hast wirklich relativ lange ausfallenden und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es nicht möglich sein sollte die ketten noch ohne halflink zu kürzen. Kürzerer Radstand wirkt sich auch super aufs Fahrverhalten aus.
> Probiers aus, du kannst viel weiter vorne auch noch perfekt klemmen.





Hi!

Habs nochmal probiert. Da ich ja zum weiteren kürzen ein "inneres" und ein "äußeres" Kettenglied rausnehmen muss, wird es leider tatsächlich zu kurz. Die Achse sitzt dann nurnoch zur Hälfte im Ausfallende. Ist wohl schlichtweg Pech bei der Übersetzung bei mir.


----------



## RaD (12. August 2008)

Hier mein Singlespeed. Völlig unspektakulär im Vergleich zu einigen Postings hier, macht aber trotzdem riesig Spass damit zu fahren.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## _stalker_ (12. August 2008)

also ich finds top.
ein solides farblich stimmiges singlespeed mtb, das aussieht als würde es auch richtig gefahren werden.


----------



## UltimaThule (12. August 2008)

Sehe ich genau wie _stalker_. Sehr schön und klassisch einfach gehalten. 

Scheiß Systemkonformisten und Regel-Annektierer !!!


----------



## hasenheide (12. August 2008)

UltimaThule schrieb:


> Scheiß Systemkonformisten und Regel-Annektierer !!!



Ääääh, gegen alles!
So recht?


----------



## pilato (12. August 2008)

das Rad ist doch total geil! hör mal au so zu tiefstapeln!


----------



## nullvektor (12. August 2008)

RaD schrieb:


> Hier mein Singlespeed. Völlig unspektakulär im Vergleich zu einigen Postings hier, macht aber trotzdem riesig Spass damit zu fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schnörkellos und funktional


----------



## insanerider (12. August 2008)

nullvektor schrieb:


> schnörkellos und funktional



ich seh diese i-beam (heißen doch so??) sattelstützen-sattel-kombination zum ersten mal nicht nur im katalog und es gefällt mir nicht, aber sonst ein richtig schickes ssp arbeitstier!


----------



## RaD (13. August 2008)

Danke, Danke, Leute!

Ich träume halt immer noch vom fillet brazed Stahlrahmen...

@insanerider: Da geb ich dir recht das die I-Beam wirklich nicht besonders hübsch ist, aber dafür günstig und leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blkmrkt (14. August 2008)

Hab meinem mal nen neuen Laufradsatz und nen neuen Anstrich gegönnt:


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2008)

Ich find den Lenker hässlich aber sonst ist das Teil hoTTT!


----------



## BikeViking (14. August 2008)

aber wie ist der Lenker behandelt? 
einfach nur schwarz lakiert ? Lenkerband? Softhülle ?


----------



## _stalker_ (14. August 2008)

schönes teil.

wo wir grad bei blau sind:


----------



## UltimaThule (14. August 2008)

Oh wie ich mich Hasse. Mein Pompino habe ich leider, leider Verkauft und bereue es jeden Tag. Immer wen jemand ein Bild verÃ¶ffentlicht, kommen mir fast di TrÃ¤nenâ¦Heul.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (14. August 2008)

Ich brauch unbedingt so ein Pompino 
Welche Möglichkeiten bieten sich eigentlich an bzw wie viel Platz hat man, hinten ein Schutzblech zu befestigen? Mit dem Alltagstauglichkeitsbonus, wenn man normale Schutzbleche dranschrauben kann (kein Plastikzeug, was man an die Sattelstütze klemmt) wär der Rahmen für mich noch optimaler.

MfG
Levent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (15. August 2008)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> ...[/IMG]


Banane.
(Das wollte unbedingt gesagt werden. Sieht gut aus.)


----------



## mismo (15. August 2008)

>


Was sind das für Felgeringe und woher kann ich die beziehen?
Echt schicker Drahtesel.


----------



## gmozi (15. August 2008)

^^ Ne ganz schwarze Kette würde dem Bike aber imo besser stehen. Das würde den Antrieb noch mal hervorheben.


----------



## blkmrkt (15. August 2008)

Felgen sind Velocity Deep V, gibt ja fast keine anderen Aero Felgen die so hoch sind.
Aufm Lenker ist so Stofflenkerband, kost 2,5â¬....


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2008)

auf jeden fall nen geiler hobel in blau/gelb.

btw: jemand ne bezugsquelle für vittoria rubinos (oder ähnliches) in blau und 25-622?


----------



## mismo (15. August 2008)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> Felgen sind Velocity Deep V, gibt ja fast keine anderen Aero Felgen die so hoch sind.



aha, und wo gibts die in gelb? im singlespeedshop gibts die nur in schwarz mit dieser spermienoptik.


----------



## blkmrkt (15. August 2008)

Hab se ausm Singlespeedshop, nimm doch einfach die schwarzen und kauf ne dose farbe!


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. August 2008)

Das ist doch mist. Die Farbe geht doch ganz schnell wieder ab!

Hier mal mein neues altes Fixie. Die rote HR Felge war mir gerissen und da habe ich gleich, auch wegen der Optik, vorn und hinten neu eingespeicht. Ich werde noch rote Rubinos und Griffe montieren.

Lenker wurde von Stalker "gespendet". Danke! Kurbel ist Mo. auf dem Weg!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/161739]
	
[/URL]

edit: Habe noch mal ein Bisschen gebastelt und nun eine andere Übersetzung. Da komm ich endlich mal wieder auf Thempo. 52:17.


----------



## a.nienie (18. August 2008)

dezentes update und ein understatment bild.
neuer vorbau, schwarz 130mm lang und 5 grad nach oben.
fährt sich richtig geil, etwas relaxtere sitzposition und
damit kann selbst so ne lusche wie ich skidden


----------



## nullvektor (18. August 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dezentes update und ein understatment bild.
> neuer vorbau, schwarz 130mm lang und 5 grad nach oben.
> fährt sich richtig geil, etwas relaxtere sitzposition und
> damit kann selbst so ne lusche wie ich skidden



ich glaube ich erwähnte es bereits.sexy rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akerit (18. August 2008)




----------



## Crypter (22. August 2008)

Eine gerade (im Sinne von nicht verbogen, kaputt) Gabel kommt noch rein, damit man mit dem Rad auch freihändig fahren kann, ein Brooks B17 kommt noch ran und ein gescheites 1/8"-Blatt statt dem 3/32"-Ding.


----------



## Saibot_de (22. August 2008)

Hi,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen dieses Singlespeed in München entdeckt. Angeblich ist das eine neue SRAM Singlespeednabe. Sie soll sich sowohl fix als auch frei fahren lassen... Hat schon mal jemand was von der Torpedo?-Singlespeed Nabe gehört?


----------



## Gnemi (23. August 2008)

Da ich demnächst wieder im tiefsten Bayern sein werde, brsuche ich natürlich ein geeignetes Gefährt:


























Eine Frage bleibt: Welche Farbe für die Griffe? Vorschläge? 
(Ich tendiere zu gelb)


----------



## ottokarina (23. August 2008)

griffe können ruhig schwarz werden. wenn du passendes gelb finden solltest dann ist das auch ok. aber das mit der hupe solltest du dir nochmal überlegen. und die schutzblechlappen...


----------



## sHub3Rt (24. August 2008)

die hupe ist der hammer!! auf jeden fall dranbehalten! die bleche.... naja....


----------



## andi1969 (24. August 2008)

....hab mal gebastelt....






[/URL][/IMG]

und hoffe es gefällt......


----------



## moe 11 (24. August 2008)

Saibot_de schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe vor ein paar Tagen dieses Singlespeed in München entdeckt. Angeblich ist das eine neue SRAM Singlespeednabe. Sie soll sich sowohl fix als auch frei fahren lassen... Hat schon mal jemand was von der Torpedo?-Singlespeed Nabe gehört?



googel mal nach torpedo nabe  

da wollt dich jeman ein bissal aufn arm nehmen


----------



## Gnemi (24. August 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> die bleche.... naja....



die kompletten Bleche oder nur die spritzlappen? soll ja mein alltagrad sein. so bleiben die füße trocken......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottokarina (24. August 2008)

Gnemi schrieb:


> die kompletten Bleche oder nur die spritzlappen? soll ja mein alltagrad sein. so bleiben die füße trocken......



solche spritzlappen kenn ich nur von ganz alten von opas gepimpten mifas und diamants. und natürlich gabs die auch am trabbi.

können die eigentlich was, was ein schutzblech nicht kann?


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2008)

zu viel zeux dran,
aber trotzdem sieht das rad von Gnemi gut aus.
hupe sorgt bestimmt für verdutzte gesichter *möp*


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2008)

darf ich nochmal?
waren das WE eigentlich nur auf dem rad unterwegs
(abwechselnd mit + mit ohne stollen).



links die (stadt)schlampe von meinem bruder,
da er trotz torpedo nabe nicht geschaltet hat noch grad so ontopic, oder


----------



## trauntaler (24. August 2008)

Saibot_de schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe vor ein paar Tagen dieses Singlespeed in München entdeckt. Angeblich ist das eine neue SRAM Singlespeednabe. Sie soll sich sowohl fix als auch frei fahren lassen... Hat schon mal jemand was von der Torpedo?-Singlespeed Nabe gehört?



Wenn das eine Getriebenabe wäre sollte die doch eine Drehmomentstütze haben oder? Ich denke die Nabe auf dem Bild ist eine ganz einfache Nabe mit Freilauf.


----------



## UltimaThule (25. August 2008)

Ein DMR in HDR (erster Versuch)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gnemi (25. August 2008)

ottokarina schrieb:


> solche spritzlappen kenn ich nur von ganz alten von opas gepimpten mifas und diamants. und natürlich gabs die auch am trabbi.
> 
> können die eigentlich was, was ein schutzblech nicht kann?



Die halten die Füße absolut trocken, ohne die habe ich nasse Füße.. . *Außerdem*: Das sind nicht irgendwelche spritzlappen, sonder kultverdächtige 1,5er Z-Max Ritchies .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2008)

Bis auf die Hayes ist das DMR echt genial !


----------



## böser_wolf (26. August 2008)

wieso die bremse ist ne mag das ding geht gut 
mir gefällt der sattel und der lenker net
sonst schönes teil


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2008)

Mag oder nicht ändert nix an der unzeitgemäßen Performance.


----------



## UltimaThule (26. August 2008)

Perfrmance? Was ist das? Mert man erst , wen sie nachlässt. Ist mir noch nicht vorgekommen! Aber ist ja auch kein DH Bike.
Fährt sich im übrigen wie eine Mischung aus Omarad und Hi-end Tourer...sehr Geil!


----------



## trauntaler (26. August 2008)

Der DMR sieht echt gut aus, könnte nur einen bisschen grösser sein der Rahmen. Aber wenns so passt...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. August 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Leider nicht meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir bitte einer sagen wie diese Art von Lenker genannt wird und wo man sie bekommt......find diese Dinger total geil.
Danke und Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Wobbly (26. August 2008)

Ich oute mich als unwissend - was heißt denn "DMR" und "HDR"?


----------



## moe 11 (26. August 2008)

dmr ist eine englischer rahmen und teile hersteller www.dmrbikes.com und dmr steht für Design Make Ride.


----------



## lightmetal (27. August 2008)

HDR ist eine spezielle Photokompositionsart. Hier nachzulesen.... sollte ehern nicht wie auf dem Bild aussehen.

Das Rad ist aber dennoch heiß.


----------



## michahn (27. August 2008)

Singlespeed fuer Berge (kleine Uebersetzung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one.nomad (27. August 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> HDR ist eine *spezielle Photokompositionsart*. Hier nachzulesen.... sollte ehern nicht wie auf dem Bild aussehen.
> 
> Das Rad ist aber dennoch heiß.



Das muss ich mal einhaken, denn es ist keine Photokompositionsart (man komponiert photos um ein HDR bild zu bekommen, ja) aber an sich ist es "einfach" die bezeichung fuer eine darstellung, die weit ueber das normale kontrastverhaeltnis hinausgeht. Wird z.b. in der computergraphik auch gern genutzt.

Gruesse
michael


----------



## olli (27. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer sagen wie diese Art von Lenker genannt wird und wo man sie bekommt......find diese Dinger total geil.
> Danke und Gruß
> Stolli


JONES H-BAR. Ein schweineteurer Titan-Lenker in einer spitz zulaufenden H-Form.

http://www.jonesbikes.com/h-bar.html

Irgendwo gibt es auch Nachbauten, ich glaube von Bontrager.


----------



## bikegeissel (27. August 2008)

olli schrieb:


> JONES H-BAR. Ein schweineteurer Titan-Lenker in einer spitz zulaufenden H-Form.
> 
> http://www.jonesbikes.com/h-bar.html
> 
> Irgendwo gibt es auch Nachbauten, ich glaube von Bontrager.



Und von Titec "Titec Jones H-Bar" - etwas günstiger (so in der 70  Klasse).
Gibt's allerdings nur als Riser und in schwarz - wem's gefällt...


----------



## armin-m (27. August 2008)

...


----------



## Wast (27. August 2008)

Hi,

zu weiter oben:
Es wird eine neue SRAM Torpeda Singlespeed/Fixed Nabe geben! Lässt sich per Schraubenzieher durch die Hohlachse auf der rechten Seite einfach und schnelle - und vor allem unscheinbar - verstellen. Also OHNE Laufradum oder -ausbau. 

MFG

Wastl


----------



## ottokarina (27. August 2008)

Wast schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zu weiter oben:
> Es wird eine neue SRAM Torpeda Singlespeed/Fixed Nabe geben! Lässt sich per Schraubenzieher durch die Hohlachse auf der rechten Seite einfach und schnelle - und vor allem unscheinbar - verstellen. Also OHNE Laufradum oder -ausbau.




wann? ist der preis auch schon bekannt? kategorie ramsch/citybike oder doch eher was ernsthaftes?


----------



## r0ckZ (27. August 2008)

Wast schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zu weiter oben:
> Es wird eine neue SRAM Torpeda Singlespeed/Fixed Nabe geben! Lässt sich per Schraubenzieher durch die Hohlachse auf der rechten Seite einfach und schnelle - und vor allem unscheinbar - verstellen. Also OHNE Laufradum oder -ausbau.
> ...


also durch schnellspanner könnte ich jederzeit das hr einfach ausbauen und anders herum einsetzen. n schraubenzieher hat man aber definitiv nicht immer mit dabei - von daher irgendwie nicht einfacher das ganze ...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. August 2008)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> Und von Titec "Titec Jones H-Bar" - etwas günstiger (so in der 70  Klasse).
> Gibt's allerdings nur als Riser und in schwarz - wem's gefällt...



Sollte einer von euch so ein Teil rumfliegen haben und loswerden wollen, dann bitte ne Pn.
Aber bitte keine utopischen Preise.......kann ruhig in schwarz sein.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Alex de Large (28. August 2008)

Das neue Dienstfahrad für die täglichen Fahrten zum Büro konnte trotz eines Schadens am Tretlagergehäuse






Dank eines neuen EBB von Zonenschein






nun doch noch fertiggestellt werden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (28. August 2008)

Nice! Nur das schwarze Ding am Unterrohr geht mal gar nicht. Was ist das, Klebeband zum Lackschutz wegen des Schutzblechs? Dann lieber transaprent und nicht so großflächig. Was hast Du mit dem Tretlagergehäuse gemacht? Geschweißt?


----------



## Wobbly (28. August 2008)

Was'n'n "EBB"?

(Ich sollte meinen Nick lieber in "der Begeisterte, aber leider komplett Ahnungslose" ändern ...)


----------



## schmadde (28. August 2008)

Hübsch! Nur die Schutzbleche stören die Optik. Ist das ein 29er? Kannst Du mal die Breite und Höhe von den Racing Ralphs messen? Ich würde mal gerne schauen, ob die auch in meinen Rahmen passen.


----------



## GlanDas (28. August 2008)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Was'n'n "EBB"?
> 
> (Ich sollte meinen Nick lieber in "der Begeisterte, aber leider komplett Ahnungslose" ändern ...)



Ein Exzenter (?) Innenlager. Gut zu erkennen im zweiten Bild. Das Innenlager ist am Rand eines Zylinders angebracht, den man drehen und fixieren kann.
Durch das drehen des Zylinders kann man die Kette spannen sodass man keinen Kettenspanner benötigt.


----------



## Alex de Large (28. August 2008)

Schweißen war ne Idee. Der Excenter von Zonenschein ist aber die bessere Lösung. Ursprüngliche wurde des EBB nur an zwei Punkten (Madenschrauben) fixiert und das Tretlagergehäuse etwas aufgespreitzt. Diese Lösung neigt zum Knarzen. Das EBB von Zonenschein gewährleistet dagegen eine großflächige  Klemmung.

Die Schutzbleche gefallen mir auch nicht unbedingt. Hier muß die Funktion aber hinter der Optik zurückstehen. Vieleicht hat ja jemand einen Vorschlag, insbesonder für hinten.

@schmade
ist ein 26er (17er Rahmenhöhe) Soll ich trotzdem messen


----------



## schmadde (28. August 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Die Schutzbleche gefallen mir auch nicht unbedingt. Hier muß die Funktion aber hinter der Optik zurückstehen. Vieleicht hat ja jemand einen Vorschlag, insbesonder für hinten.


Nass werden wie ein Mann  Oder für schlechtes Wetter ein anderes Rad 

Messen brauchst Du nicht, in 26" hab ich die selbst. Der Sattel scheint aber weit vorne zu sein, das fährt sich sicher komisch. Ist der Rahmen zu klein?

Aber sonst wirklich sehr hübsch, die Gabel gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Als Kurbel könnte noch was schwarzes und etwas filigraneres hin (Sugino?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2008)

Da sind die breiten schwarzen SKS Schutzbleche doch wesentlich schöner, wenn man sie relativ knapp über dem Reifen montiert.
Sonst lieber darauf verzichten.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. August 2008)

Mir is langweilig also nerv ich schon wieder mit nem Zwischenstandbild:






Kommt noch n flacherer Vorbau ran und dann Gabel und Vorbau in Rahmenfarbe.
Die Flatpedale sind nur wegen einer Verletzung vorübergehend montiert.


----------



## GlanDas (28. August 2008)

Die voluminösen Reifen passen garnicht ins Konzept.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. August 2008)

Stimmt...jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf.
Voluminöse Reifen machen an nem starren MTB recht wenig Sinn.


----------



## UltimaThule (28. August 2008)




----------



## matsch (28. August 2008)

> Voluminöse Reifen machen an nem starren MTB recht wenig Sinn.


 

Gerade da machen sie Sinn!! oder nicht??


----------



## chri55 (28. August 2008)

war ironisch gemeint.
natürlich machen sie Sinn und es passt perfekt und sieht gut aus.


----------



## Wobbly (28. August 2008)

Ah ja, das beantwortet auch meine Frage ;-)


----------



## nullvektor (28. August 2008)

hi
mein neuer kleiner freund.ich konnte ja leider nicht wiederstehen.dank an bertel für den rahmen.übersetzung 36/15 .






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Superfriend (28. August 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig also nerv ich schon wieder mit nem Zwischenstandbild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorbau runter und gegen schwarzen tauschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (28. August 2008)

Alternativ Adapter kaufen und 1 1/8" Vorbau fahren. Fahr seit 2 Jahren mit so einem Adapter.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. August 2008)

Manche Leute lesen einfach nicht...

Adapter und entsprechenden 1 1/8 Stahlvorbau hatte ich probeweise auch drauf - sieht unschön aus. Zu klobig.

Um es noch mal zu wiederholen: Es ist ein Vorbau(schwarz, länger, 0°) auf dem Weg zu mir und wenn dieser angekommen ist, werden selbiger und die Gabel obendrein in Rahmenfarbe lackiert. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## lightmetal (28. August 2008)

Das ist richtig... bin auch mehr der Bildertyp.


----------



## Wobbly (28. August 2008)

Also ICH finde ja schwarzen Vorbau und schwarze Gabel schöner ;-)


----------



## _stalker_ (28. August 2008)

Das habe ich bereits vor einiger Zeit von einem weitaus wichtigeren Forum abstimmen lassen und dabei gewann Rahmenfarbe die Oberhand


----------



## a.nienie (28. August 2008)

oha, updates...

zion: 
das grüne stalkmobil: gabel bitte schwarz lassen
diamond back: ist der kleine "gefixt"?


----------



## nullvektor (28. August 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> diamond back: ist der kleine "gefixt"?


mit dem anderen laufradsatz ist er gefixed.fixed ist dann aber 36/18


----------



## Wobbly (28. August 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Das habe ich bereits vor einiger Zeit von einem weitaus wichtigeren Forum abstimmen lassen und dabei gewann Rahmenfarbe die Oberhand



Denn mußte aber Kurbeln und Kettenblatt auch oliv machen ;-) Darfst es dann aber nie auf ne Wiese legen ;-)


----------



## biker1967 (28. August 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig also nerv ich schon wieder mit nem Zwischenstandbild.


Kette is etwas knapp dran...
Aber das mit den dicken Schlappen is in Ordnung. Lass es lieber so. Bringt etwas Komfort und schluckt ein paar Unebenheiten. Es sei denn, du fährst nach dem Motto "Gelobt sei was Hart macht"



> Die Flatpedale sind nur wegen einer Verletzung vorübergehend montiert.


Welche Pedale kommen nach Auskurierung der Verletzung dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (28. August 2008)

rutscht dir das hinterrad manchmal raus oder kann man den shimano-spannern trauen?


----------



## armin-m (28. August 2008)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> rutscht dir das hinterrad manchmal raus oder kann man den shimano-spannern trauen?



Alten Shimanospannern kann man trauen wenn man die schwere Variante aus
Stahl nimmt und ihn gut zumacht (...ballert)


----------



## lightmetal (28. August 2008)

Von Tacx gibt es so Schraubspanner. Die sind tausendmal besser.


----------



## Opa Kruse (29. August 2008)

so hier mal wieder n update:
- "neue" bremsanlage (seit dem sie dran ist, wird sie auch nich mehr benutzt, hÃ¤tte ich mir also sparen kÃ¶nnen... aber die pozilei guckt hier echt hin. hinten konnte ich denen bisher als rÃ¼cktritt verkaufen)
- und dackelschneider in 20-622 (hab ich mir gleich zwei sÃ¤tze bontrager selekt k fÃ¼r zusammen 20â¬ aus der grabbelkiste vom hÃ¤ndler gekauft...  irgendwie sind die HR-reifen in 3-4 wochen bei mir vÃ¶llig auf. lohnt es sich mehr auszugeben? halten teuere reifen ein bisschen lÃ¤nger?)


----------



## trapperjohn (29. August 2008)

Schönes Rad! Aber der Lenker dürfte noch ein Stück weiter rumgedreht werden.

Haltbarkeit hängt sicher auch von deinem Fahrstil ab. Wenn du viel "rumskiddest" wird kein Reifen lange halten. Du kannst ja erst mal früh genug vorne/hinten tauschen ...

Und 20er Reifen? Brrr ... ich bin immer über jeden Millimeter froh, den ein Reifen breiter ist ;-)


----------



## bofh (29. August 2008)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Und 20er Reifen? Brrr ... ich bin immer über jeden Millimeter froh, den ein Reifen breiter ist ;-)


Wenn die 20er nicht mit zweistelligen Bar-Zahlen totgepumpt werden, rollen die wie ein alter Kaugummi, sind unkomfortabel ohne Ende und die Durchschlaggefahr ist ebenfalls deutlich höher als bei dickeren Reifen.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. August 2008)

Also ich hab mal auf meinem Bianchi Celeste Retrorenner auch mal 20er Pellen gefahren, nie, nie, nie mehr....
So ein sch...ß Fahrgefühl hatte ich noch nie, unter 23er Breite kommt mir nix mehr an die Kiste.
Unkomfortabel, wenig Grip und meiner Meinung nach auch keine schöne Optik.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Superfriend (29. August 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Manche Leute lesen einfach nicht...
> 
> Adapter und entsprechenden 1 1/8 Stahlvorbau hatte ich probeweise auch drauf - sieht unschön aus. Zu klobig.
> 
> Um es noch mal zu wiederholen: Es ist ein Vorbau(schwarz, länger, 0°) auf dem Weg zu mir und wenn dieser angekommen ist, werden selbiger und die Gabel obendrein in Rahmenfarbe lackiert. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.




Hey, was geht denn jetzt ab? Entschuldige bitte, dass ich eine Deiner Weisheiten über Vorbauten und gepulverte Ketten übersehen habe. Wenn Du Dein Bike hier reinstellst, lebe bitte auch damit, dass Leute kommentieren. Von mir aus kannst Du übrigens auch n Vorbau in Magenta fahren. Und wenn das Eingangradforum wichtiger ist, tja, dann lass Deine schlechte Laune doch da aus.


----------



## hasenheide (29. August 2008)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dein Bike hier reinstellst, lebe bitte auch damit, dass Leute kommentieren.



Obwohl "Galerie" im Titel ja nicht wirklich zum kommentieren auffordert.
Ohne die vielen klugen Kommentare wär's hier bestimmt nicht schlechter.


----------



## Alex de Large (29. August 2008)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Obwohl "Galerie" im Titel ja nicht wirklich zum kommentieren auffordert.
> Ohne die vielen klugen Kommentare wär's hier bestimmt nicht schlechter.


 
Moment mal, ohne gehässige Verrisse und Kommentare macht auch die schönste Galerie keinen wirklichen Spaß


----------



## _stalker_ (29. August 2008)

Zu meinem Rad:

Pedale kommen dann erst mal wieder komplett schwarze Ritchey. 
Sobald ich günstig irgendwo was angeln kann steige ich aber an allen Rädern auf Time Atac um.

Achse sitzt wegen probweise geänderter Übersetzung (38:18 statt 36:18) so weit vorne, hält aber problemlos mit dem ordentlich zugeknallten schweren Shimanospanner. Falls die Übersetzung dauerhaft so bleibt kommt ein Halflink rein.

Ich geh dann jetzt mal meinen neuen Vorbau montieren und hoffe, dass es hier demnächst wieder mehr Bilder und weniger Diskussionen gibt. Wer irgendwelche speziellen Fragen oder Anmerkungen hat, sollte sich IMO in manchen Fällen besser per PN an den Besitzer des Rades wenden als hier zu posten.
Natürlich ist der ein oder andere Kommentar immer gerne gesehen, aber ich finde es merkwürdig in welchem Ton hier teilweise den Besitzern der Räder quasi befohlen wird, was sie noch ändern müssen...


----------



## Onegear (30. August 2008)

Hier mal was neues für die Hauptstadt.
Leider aufgrund schwerer Laufräder (XT/D521/Rhyno Lite/Champion) ganz knapp über 10 Kilogramm  
Aber wird noch etwas leichter =) Macht auf jeden Fall viel Laune nach 7 Jahren wieder MTB in der Stadt zu fahren...


----------



## r0ckZ (30. August 2008)

jungs ich kriegs einfach nich gebacken - wie bastel ich den kettenspanner 1 von point um, dass er von unten nach oben spannt!? hab das ding so oft in den händen gehabt und rumprobiert, aber kriegs nicht hin.

idiotensichere anleitung bitte - und da in der gallerie: bitte mit bildern


----------



## Levi Strauss (30. August 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> jungs ich kriegs einfach nich gebacken - wie bastel ich den kettenspanner 1 von point um, dass er von unten nach oben spannt!? hab das ding so oft in den händen gehabt und rumprobiert, aber kriegs nicht hin.
> 
> idiotensichere anleitung bitte - und da in der gallerie: bitte mit bildern



... ich hatte eine andere feder da ging's ganz einfach. wie es durch umbasteln funktionieren soll würde micha uch interessieren ... kann eigentlich nicht klappen ...


----------



## Lumbi (30. August 2008)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> ... ich hatte eine andere feder da ging's ganz einfach. wie es durch umbasteln funktionieren soll würde micha uch interessieren ... kann eigentlich nicht klappen ...



...mit der originalen bekomme ich das auch nicht hin...


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. August 2008)

Sollte ursprünglich ein Schalter werden, aber bei Horizontalen Ausfallenden!



GT Timberline Bj. 1991


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (31. August 2008)

Der Vorbau schreit eigentlich nach einem Dropbar...


----------



## andi1969 (31. August 2008)

....aua der Vorbau ist echt grausig....etwas weniger steil würde besser kommen.


----------



## nullvektor (31. August 2008)

ich sage ja zu steilen vorbauten!


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. August 2008)

Ist der Originale, wie ja am Paintjob erkennbar. 
ein Dropbar, mal sehen, eigentlich keine schlechte Idee.

Ganz so steil wie auf den Bild ist er in wirklichkeit nicht, habe von unten fotographiert.


----------



## D.S. (31. August 2008)

GT hatte doch schon damals FlipFlop Vorbauten. Einfach umdrehen


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. August 2008)

FlipFlop war nur bei den Topmodelle, wie Karakoram. Dies ist ein Timberline, damals eher Billigmodell (ich glaube es waren noch 2 Modelle die es darunter gab), deshalb Schaftvorbau der relativ steil ist.


----------



## trauntaler (31. August 2008)

Mein Alltagsbike vom Schrott:





Umgebaut, geflext und geschweisst. Inzwischen sind leider fast alle Lager hinüber und es knack und knarzt überall. Im Winter kommt was neues.

MfG Stefan


----------



## D.S. (31. August 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> FlipFlop war nur bei den Topmodelle


Hmm... Ist das schon so lange her??? Hilfe, ich weiss nicht mehr was mein Tequesta für einen Vorbau hatte... Aber mein Team Avalanche hatte ganz sicher FlipFlop  Eigentlich schade das ich die beiden irgendwann verscherbelt habe...


----------



## Opa Kruse (3. September 2008)

@trapperjohn
danke fÃ¼r den tipp mit dem drehen: greift sich jetzt viel angenehmer am unteren lenker. 
mit den 20ern komm ich eigendlich ganz gut zurecht, fÃ¤hrt sich nicht wirklich anders als die 23er, die vorher drauf waren. ich hatte es nicht unbedingt drauf angelegt soo schmale reifen zu kaufen, aber fÃ¼r 5â¬ pro stÃ¼ck fand ich sie zum verheizen vÃ¶llig ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (4. September 2008)

Hallo, ich habe meine 96er Rocky-Stahlmöhre für den Winter mal ein wenig ausgebaut, für die Stadt und leichtes Gelände ist der FF ein exelenter leichtlaufender Reifen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. September 2008)

Extrem geil und etwas exotisch.....hat was....gefällt mir.


----------



## schmadde (5. September 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe meine 96er Rocky-Stahlmöhre für den Winter mal ein wenig ausgebaut, für die Stadt und leichtes Gelände ist der FF ein exelenter leichtlaufender Reifen


Sehr schönes Rad! Der Lenker gefällt mir auch, was ist das für einer? Und die Gabel? Fox ohne Aufkleber? Einzig die Kettenspannerlösung gefällt mir nicht. Vielleicht eine Nabe mit Exzenter einbauen?

Aber das für die Stadt? Die erste Glasscherbe dürfte dem Furious Fred das Leben aushauchen und die Gabel ist auch sehr diebstahlgefährdet...


----------



## peterbe (5. September 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad! Der Lenker gefällt mir auch, was ist das für einer? Und die Gabel? Fox ohne Aufkleber? Einzig die Kettenspannerlösung gefällt mir nicht. Vielleicht eine Nabe mit Exzenter einbauen?
> 
> Aber das für die Stadt? Die erste Glasscherbe dürfte dem Furious Fred das Leben aushauchen und die Gabel ist auch sehr diebstahlgefährdet...



Der Lenker ist irgendein Noname, der hat 10 Euro gekostet und wird sonst auf Fahhradmanufaktur-Lehrerrädern drangebaut - ok, er ist nicht der leichteste, aber sehr elegant und sogar ergonomisch. Die Gabel, eine uralte RLT 80, fahre ich schon seit 5 Jahren, die Aufkleber gingen sehr simpel ab. Und Diebstahl? Für nächliche Ausflüge muss dann die Stadtschlampe herhalten.

Ich würde gerne ein Exenter-Tretlager einbauen, aber mit der Trickstuff-Lösung können nur die neuen Hohlachsen-Kurbeln eingebaut werden, die sind mir zu massig für diesen Rahmen. Ich hatte mir seinerzeit extra eine Ultegra-Kurbel auf eine extrabreite Achse gesetzt, um den dezenten Style zu bekommen. Vielleicht sollte ich für den Winter in der Stadt einfach auf einen Kettenspanner verzichten?

Der Reifen ist ok, genauso pannensicher wie der alte RR, die fahre ich mit knapp 2 bar und dann sind die auch bei Scherben ok.


----------



## Superfriend (5. September 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> ...und die Gabel ist auch sehr diebstahlgefährdet...



Ganz zu schwiegen vom King-Steuersatz und dem Vorbau!


----------



## schmadde (5. September 2008)

Mit Exzenter meinte ich so eine Nabe wie von White Industries z.B. erhältlich. 

Ich selbst hab mit dem Furious Fred keine Erfahrungen, aber man sagt ihm nach, dass er noch pannenempfindlicher als der RR sein soll. Da würden mich (längerfristige) Erfahrungen doch interessieren. Am MTB taugt mir der Racing Ralph, aber in der Stadt bin ich den einmal durch Friedrichshain gefahren und schon war ein Loch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (5. September 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Mit Exzenter meinte ich so eine Nabe wie von White Industries z.B. erhältlich.
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt auf dem Rad seit 10 Jahren einen Hügi 240er-Laufradsatz, der jetzt grade richtig eingefahren ist. Den tausch ich nicht mit einer Exenter-Nabe, dann lieber mit einem Kettenspanner leben.
> 
> ...


----------



## oguhc (6. September 2008)

meins...


----------



## _stalker_ (6. September 2008)

Updatekrempel um das Volk bei Laune zu halten:


----------



## schmadde (6. September 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Updatekrempel um das Volk bei Laune zu halten:



Endlich mal wieder schöne Räder hier! Gefällt mir richtig gut der Crosser. Nur die unterschiedlichen Blautöne bei Lenkerband und Rahmen geben Abzug in der B-Note. Aber das Problem ist auch wirklich kaum lösbar. Schwarze Naben und Speichen hätten hier auch gut gepasst.

Fährst Du wirklich fixed im Gelände? Ich finde das schon etwas anspruchsvoll (und hab mir gestern ein Freilaufritzel aufs Voodoo geschraubt). Was für ne Übersetzung ist das?


----------



## _stalker_ (6. September 2008)

Da das Rahmenset ein Gelegenheitskauf war, hatte ich zuerst an dem Rad nur verbaut, was grade noch rumflog und nur das Allernötigste neu gekauft. Da das Vorderrad also noch über war und Kent vom Singlespeedshop glücklicherweise alles  auf Lager hatte, damit ich mir ein dazu farblich passendes Hinterrad bauen konnte, habe ich das so gemacht.

Ich fahre natürlich nicht wirklich fixed im Gelände, das wäre totaler Irrsinn. Das Freilaufritzel der Flip-Flop Nabe schraube ich immer wenn ich ein Foto machen will runter und drehe das Laufrad um, damit ich hart und männlich rüberkomme. Übersetzung fürs Foto ist 36:15 (2,4:1) - in Wirklichkeit fahre ich aber 36:18 mit Freilauf.


----------



## Matze L.E. (6. September 2008)

mein aktuelles projektchen - gt timberline

wie man sieht bin ich grad am lack entfernen, was mir den letzten nerv raubt.
grad eben mit nem freund das schaltauge abgeflext und die überflüssigen zuganschläge plus die nachträglich angebackenen cantisockel entfernt.

über die farbe bin ich mir noch unklar...





so stand der rahmen jetzt über jahre in der garage:





grüße


----------



## robocop (8. September 2008)

Yasminchens Einsatzfahrrad


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ich fahre natürlich nicht wirklich fixed im Gelände, das wäre totaler Irrsinn. Das Freilaufritzel der Flip-Flop Nabe schraube ich immer wenn ich ein Foto machen will runter und drehe das Laufrad um, damit ich hart und männlich rüberkomme. Übersetzung fürs Foto ist 36:15 (2,4:1) - in Wirklichkeit fahre ich aber 36:18 mit Freilauf.


----------



## thxelf38 (8. September 2008)

Mein erstes Fixed Gear.
Ist ein alter Alpina Citybikerahmen. 








Gruss
L.S.


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2008)

noch optimierbar,
aber schön schlicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thxelf38 (8. September 2008)

Geplant ist:
- andere Griffe, am liebsten Oury (Farbe noch nicht sicher)
- evtl anderer Vorbau
- Lenker find ich gut. evtl noch etwas kürzen
- Pedale mit Chromkäfig anstelle den Clickpedalen
- schlichte Schraube anstelle dem alten Sattelstützenschnellspanner
- vorderes Kettenblatt auf 46er wechseln

l.s.


----------



## schmadde (8. September 2008)

Hässlicher Lenker, hässlicher Vorbau, das schwarz-silber an der Kurbel gefällt mir auch nicht. Ansonsten ganz hübsch. Laufräder und Rahmen sind recht schön. Pedale mir Käfig würden das Rad dann wohl vollends verschandeln. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden (zum Glück wohl). Was an dem Rad ist eigentlich Mountainbike?


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> ... Was an dem Rad ist eigentlich Mountainbike?


weil?


----------



## thxelf38 (8. September 2008)

Mmmmhhhh.
Die Shimano Clickies, die sind sonst an meinem Stumpjumper. Die vordere V-Brake. Ansonsten... nichts.
Da hast du schon recht.


----------



## Del-Drago (8. September 2008)

Saibot_de schrieb:


> ich habe vor ein paar Tagen dieses Singlespeed in München entdeckt. Angeblich ist das eine neue SRAM Singlespeednabe. Sie soll sich sowohl fix als auch frei fahren lassen... Hat schon mal jemand was von der Torpedo?-Singlespeed Nabe gehört?



Jou, guckstu hier:

FixedAndFreeGear


----------



## schmadde (9. September 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schmadde schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was an dem Rad ist eigentlich Mountainbike?
> ...



Nun, ich hatte die offensichtlich völlig abwegige Hoffnung, in einem *Mountainbike*-Forum zumindest vorwiegend Geländeräder zu sehen. Alte Stahlrahmen mit Dackelschneidern und Mickeymaus-Lenkern seh ich schon ausreichend, wenn ich aus dem Fenster guck, da ist bei mir der Bedarf gedeckt. Zumal das Rad von LemonySnicket darunter ja eher noch eins der besseren ist. Vielleicht wär so ein Bild im Dackelschneiderforum besser aufgehobe.

Meine Meinung, auch wenn ich jetzt hier dafür gegrillt werde. Und jetzt wieder Bilder


----------



## trauntaler (9. September 2008)

Del-Drago schrieb:


> Jou, guckstu hier:
> 
> FixedAndFreeGear



Sehr fein, ist ein Preis bekannt?


----------



## Radlerin (9. September 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Nun, ich hatte die offensichtlich völlig abwegige Hoffnung, in einem *Mountainbike*-Forum zumindest vorwiegend Geländeräder zu sehen. Alte Stahlrahmen mit Dackelschneidern und Mickeymaus-Lenkern seh ich schon ausreichend, wenn ich aus dem Fenster guck, da ist bei mir der Bedarf gedeckt. Zumal das Rad von LemonySnicket darunter ja eher noch eins der besseren ist. Vielleicht wär so ein Bild im Dackelschneiderforum besser aufgehobe.
> 
> Meine Meinung, auch wenn ich jetzt hier dafür gegrillt werde. Und jetzt wieder Bilder



Ich schätze mal so 75% hier in der Singlespeed-Galerie sind keine Mountainbikes...  Nicht umsonst gehört das Singlespeed-Forum zum Unterforum "Spezielle Bikes". Aber grillen wird dich (hoffentlich) dafür niemand, Singlespeed-MTBs sind ja auch was Feines.


----------



## danfuer (9. September 2008)

Das Rad ist zwar kein Single Speed sondern ein 4 Speed, doch es kommt ja sehr nah dran ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (9. September 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Nun, ich hatte die offensichtlich völlig abwegige Hoffnung, in einem *Mountainbike*-Forum zumindest vorwiegend Geländeräder zu sehen. Alte Stahlrahmen mit Dackelschneidern und Mickeymaus-Lenkern seh ich schon ausreichend, wenn ich aus dem Fenster guck, da ist bei mir der Bedarf gedeckt. Zumal das Rad von LemonySnicket darunter ja eher noch eins der besseren ist. Vielleicht wär so ein Bild im Dackelschneiderforum besser aufgehobe.
> 
> Meine Meinung, auch wenn ich jetzt hier dafür gegrillt werde. Und jetzt wieder Bilder


extra fuer dich:


























maui


----------



## Förster (10. September 2008)

danfuer schrieb:


> Das Rad ist zwar kein Single Speed sondern ein 4 Speed, doch es kommt ja sehr nah dran ;-)



Das gefällt mir. Was isn das für ein Rahmen, ein Cruiser etwa? Sieht schnieke aus.


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2008)

sehr feiner fuhrpark, m(A)ui


----------



## foenfrisur (10. September 2008)

mein foenmobil:


----------



## roesli (11. September 2008)

danfuer schrieb:


> Das Rad ist zwar kein Single Speed sondern ein 4 Speed, doch es kommt ja sehr nah dran ;-)



Grundgütiger, was ist denn mit den Rohren passiert? - Weich geworden an der Sonne oder Gichtverwuchs?


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. September 2008)

so ein Diamond Back besitze ich auch: (meinzurarbeitfahrfahrrad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (12. September 2008)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> meinzurarbeitfahrfahrrad


ah ja, mit crank brothers Pedalen für die besondere Alltagstauglichkeit!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. September 2008)

Warum net, wenn er auf Arbeit seine Schaffschuhe stehen hat isses doch okay.
Hab das selber früher so gemacht, als ich noch kein Firmen-Kfz hatte, da ich ungern auf Klickies verzichte.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Wobbly (12. September 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> ah ja, mit crank brothers Pedalen für die besondere Alltagstauglichkeit!



Ja und? Ich fahre auch mit Cranks, allerdings hab ich mir die Mallet gegönnt - die Klickies haben mich schon diverse Male davor bewahrt, einen unrühmlichen Abgang über den Lenker zu machen - mit 15 Kilo hintendrauf kein Spaß ;-)


----------



## m(A)ui (12. September 2008)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> so ein Diamond Back besitze ich auch: (meinzurarbeitfahrfahrrad)


geiiiiil !!!
da meins mein erstes MTB war, habe ich den nach ueber 10 jahren nutzung entstandenen Riss an der Kettenstrebe sogar wieder schweissen lassen.

maui


----------



## Archangel (13. September 2008)

so ich hab mir jetzt auch eins angeschafft ... ok habs noch net abgeholt, weil ich noch auf mein gehalt warten muss^^





dasist schon das ganz neue Langster Las Vegas ....*freu*


----------



## masta2006 (13. September 2008)

OMG , wie kann man nen Rahmen nur mit sovielen Stickern verschandeln


----------



## Archangel (13. September 2008)

das ist so orginal ^^..... das ist das neue Spezialiced Langster Las Vegas .... also Poker Chips, Karten und Würfel ... alles was man in einem Casino so benutzt....


----------



## DIP (13. September 2008)

OMG , wie kann Specialized nen Rahmen nur mit sovielen Stickern verschandeln!
Ansonten gefällts mir gut


----------



## chri55 (13. September 2008)

sieht doch lustig aus.


----------



## akerit (13. September 2008)

fuer meine Freundin:
Razesa Rahmen, Laufraeder sind nur fuer's Photo drinnen, verbaut werden polierte DP18 mit Miche Primato Pista Naben, hochglanzpolierte Shimano 600 (siehe Galerie) kommen noch rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (13. September 2008)

suchst du noch eine freundin? ich wuerde mir die haare wieder lang wachsen lassen fuer dich... es gibt nur keine koerperlichkeiten


----------



## M!tch (13. September 2008)

wahre liebe geht eben doch durch den rahmen.


----------



## oguhc (13. September 2008)

jetzt komplett fertig...neuer flite ist drauf. das wars erstmal.


----------



## Matze L.E. (13. September 2008)

sehr schick. will auch sowas


----------



## dirtsurfer (13. September 2008)

akerit schrieb:


> fuer meine Freundin:
> Razesa Rahmen, Laufraeder sind nur fuer's Photo drinnen, verbaut werden polierte DP18 mit Miche Primato Pista Naben, hochglanzpolierte Shimano 600 (siehe Galerie) kommen noch rein.



sehr schöhn!


----------



## r0ckZ (13. September 2008)

will auch sowas haben - wie geht das - wo/wie kann ich das machen/lassen?

edith sagt, rockz meint den lack oder was das is


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. September 2008)

@dirtsurfer

Ohne Worte......deine Räder......schlicht und ergreifend superschön....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## chri55 (13. September 2008)

das Rad ist von Akerit und nebenbei ein Traum.


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2008)

oh ja <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR_SvenSon (15. September 2008)

mein neuer fast feriger retro ssper
bike tech toyo


----------



## peterbe (15. September 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> mein neuer fast feriger retro ssper
> bike tech toyo



Ich finde, die Rahmenfarbe ist super auf die Sessel abgestimmt!


----------



## FR_SvenSon (16. September 2008)

das sind kinostühle und keine sessel


----------



## peterbe (16. September 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> das sind kinostühle und keine sessel



also schnelle Kinosessel?


----------



## akerit (18. September 2008)

update am Krabo:


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2008)

Traumhaft schön ! (Nur der Optik des Turbo-Sattels konnte ich noch wie was abgewinnen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (18. September 2008)

mal meine Stadtschlampe. Leider nur mit dem Mobilfernsprecher geknipst.
Manchmal Fixed, manchmal freiläufig.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. September 2008)

Hmm, die Farbgebung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und die verwarzte Sattelstange geht ja ma gar nicht......aber ansonsten ein recht nettes Teil.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## a.nienie (20. September 2008)

na komm, den rahmen umlackieren?
wär doch schade um das pink!
gut würde dem radl ein filigraner vorbau stehen.


----------



## schmadde (21. September 2008)

So, jetzt isses vorläufig endgültig fertig. Erstaunlicherweise ist es auch mit Freilaufritzel und zwei Bremsen noch deutlich unter 10kg geblieben:


----------



## trauntaler (21. September 2008)

Gefällt defenitiv! Wie spannt man bei dem Rahmen die Kette?


----------



## chri55 (21. September 2008)

Exzenter?


----------



## schmadde (21. September 2008)

Nee, das sind verschiebbare Ausfallenden, wie es sie bei mehreren Voodoo-Rahmen gibt. Bei anderen Herstellern werden die auch Rohloff-Ausfallenden genannt. Ich habe noch ein paar Detailfotos in meinem Fotoalbum, ich glaube auf folgendem sieht mans ganz gut (links unten):





Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, baue ich die Hinterradnabe auf Schnellspanner um. Leider gibts das von Surly so nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## mhetl (21. September 2008)

akerit schrieb:


> fuer meine Freundin:
> Razesa Rahmen, Laufraeder sind nur fuer's Photo drinnen, verbaut werden polierte DP18 mit Miche Primato Pista Naben, hochglanzpolierte Shimano 600 (siehe Galerie) kommen noch rein.




Farbe, kann doch nur lackiert sein oder? Denke nen guter Autolack. Aber sag mal was es genau ist. Keine Angst, will es nicht kopieren. 

Gruß

Maik


----------



## GTdanni (21. September 2008)

Der Rahmen ist sicher komplett unterverchromt, das war früher bei manchen guten RR Rahmen so. Der Lack, sogenannter Lasurlack, ist halt nicht deckend aufgetragen und so schimmert es eben schön. 
Damals hat halt das Herz noch eine große Rolle beim Rahmenbau gespielt, heute wird ja mehr auf Tretlagersteifigkeit geachtet.  

Cu Danni  

P.S. Man konnte sogar mit viel Mühe den alten Lack entfernen und einen neuen auftragen, so könnte man das Rad auch rot lacken.


----------



## Tommi74 (22. September 2008)

Ich kenne Lasurlack nur für Holz. Wo bekommt man sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (22. September 2008)

Selber mischen, dem Klarlack solange Farblack (passenden) zugeben bis das gewünschte Ergenis erreicht ist. Der Lack bleibt dann je nach Dicke des Auftrags leicht transparent.

MfG Stefan


----------



## doctor worm (22. September 2008)

Hatte ich das schon?


----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2008)

k.a.
aber dein sitzrohr hat nen knick.
jaja ich weiss, das ist beim KM so...


----------



## doctor worm (22. September 2008)

Ich weiß, ich hab dann versucht mit der Sattelstütze davon abzulenken. 
Hat wohl nicht geklappt.........VERDAMMT!


----------



## Tommi74 (22. September 2008)

Aber wenn du die Sattelstütze umdrehst, kannst du die viel weiter versenken....

Ich lege meine Slips auch immer zum Trocknen auf den Sattel


----------



## schmadde (22. September 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Hatte ich das schon?



Hmmhmm. Bei dem Bild dachte ich spontan an Manute Bol. Aber irgendwie hats auch was. Das winzige Kettenblatt und der Rahmen aus Spaghetti sehen neben den riesigen Laufrädern irgendwie unproportioniert aus. Und dann noch das verbeulte Sitzrohr - irgendwie ungewohnt. Der Sattel ist cool  Seh ich das Rad beim Störtebeker im Winter?


----------



## doctor worm (22. September 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Seh ich das Rad beim Störtebeker im Winter?



Mit Sicherheit!


----------



## Jan-Ove (23. September 2008)

Richtig COOLES Bike. Respekt.


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. September 2008)

was hat das surly da für ne rahmengrösse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (23. September 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hmm, die Farbgebung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und die verwarzte Sattelstange geht ja ma gar nicht......aber ansonsten ein recht nettes Teil.
> Gruß
> Stolli



Das Pink bleibt! Das ist der originale Lack von 1887 oder so.
Die verwarzte Stütze ist eine XT-Cromoly und so urkomfortabel, bleibt also auch. Der Vorbau könnte gewechselt werden. Aber das ist schon wieder so ein Aufwand. Solange das Rad fährt, bleibt es so.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. September 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das Pink bleibt! Das ist der originale Lack von 1887 oder so.
> Die verwarzte Stütze ist eine XT-Cromoly und so urkomfortabel, bleibt also auch. Der Vorbau könnte gewechselt werden. Aber das ist schon wieder so ein Aufwand. Solange das Rad fährt, bleibt es so.



Ich hab ja auch nix davon gesagt das irgendwas getauscht oder ersetzt werden sollte, und zur Farbe, die hat halt net jeder....
Die Sattelstütze würd ich halt mal ebbes putzen und polieren, mehr net...
Gruß und is net bös gemeint...
Der Stolli


----------



## _stalker_ (23. September 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> was hat das surly da für ne rahmengrösse?



XS - sieht man doch! 
Schau dir mal an wie groß die Laufräder im Vergleich zum Rahmen wirken.


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Das haben 29er generell so an sich.


----------



## Pilatus (23. September 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze würd ich halt mal ebbes putzen und polieren, mehr net



Polieren wäre eine option, aber dann rostet sie vollends. sie hat jetzt schon "Flugrost".
Und meine Antwort war auch nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. September 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> XS - sieht man doch!
> Schau dir mal an wie groß die Laufräder im Vergleich zum Rahmen wirken.



in den frühen morgenstunden ist meine wahrnehmung stets leicht getrübt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (23. September 2008)

Wie ich sehe habe ich deine Frage also anscheinend richtig gedeutet


----------



## trapperjohn (23. September 2008)

Der Affe ist echt klasse!


----------



## vw155 (24. September 2008)

Hier ein paar Beispiele aus der Kurierszene von San Francisco, Ca.


----------



## M!tch (24. September 2008)

glaubst du oder weißt du, dass die alle post ausfahren?


----------



## Superfriend (24. September 2008)

Lange her, dass ich in SF war, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt's da n paar unwesentliche Hügel. Dafür ham die Dinger ganz schön mutige Übersetzungen. Aber OK, wenn ich Radkurier wäre, könnte ich vielleicht auch größere Übersetzungen auf steileren Bergen treten...


----------



## vw155 (25. September 2008)

M!tch schrieb:


> glaubst du oder weißt du, dass die alle post ausfahren?




Sind alle mit Kuriertaschen auf dem Rücken im Financial District rumgefahren (wenig bergig) und meist mehrmals aufgetaucht. Insoweit ist es nur eine Vermutung, dass es ich um Kurierräder handelt.


----------



## singlestoph (25. September 2008)

ich vermute mal die meisten firmen hocken nicht oben auf den hügeln in den wohnquartieren....

im ernst, ich hab das mal jemanden gefragt der da kurier fuhr

die fahren wenns geht um die hügel rum wenn man wirklich mal einen job auf dem hügel abholen oder abladen muss schiebt man halt hoch

s


----------



## _stalker_ (25. September 2008)

oder man hängt sich an die straba und lässt sich ziehen...


----------



## armin-m (26. September 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> oder man hängt sich an die straba und lässt sich ziehen...



Die müsste dann aber CaCa heissen...


----------



## martn (26. September 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Hatte ich das schon?



das gefällt mir gut. is ne m, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Savoonga (27. September 2008)

grad aufgebaut.
bekommt aber demnächst noch ein paar andere teile.


----------



## UltimaThule (27. September 2008)

Bis auf die Gabel...TOLL! Und dieses Blau...


----------



## Savoonga (28. September 2008)

wollte eigentlich die on one starrgabel reinbasteln aber ist momentan leider nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## UltimaThule (28. September 2008)

Ja, die währe es gewesen...kommt noch??? Ist das der Mary?


----------



## Savoonga (28. September 2008)

ne das is der "Hercules Oma Bar"
ist aber sehr ähnlich. 
ja gabel kommt noch. hatte auch schon überlegt die salsa gabel zu besorgen aber die cantisockel find ich unschön.


----------



## Matze L.E. (28. September 2008)

ich hab mir auch so einen stahl-mary-wannabe für 6 geleistet aber bei mir ist der klemmbereich zu schmal für meinen vorbau. 
hat dein rf(?)-vorbau so ne schmale klemmung oder ist die aufnahme an dem lenker breit genug?


----------



## UltimaThule (28. September 2008)

Ich will meinen Mary gerade los werden, wenn also jemand will...


----------



## Bikefritzel (28. September 2008)

@savoonga:
sag mal muss das sein?  grad eben hab ich mich dagegen entschieden mir noch ein inbred als 7.bike aufzubauen und jetzt kommst du mit deinem geilen teil daher. manmanman......


----------



## Wasserflasche (28. September 2008)

Bin soweit erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (28. September 2008)

seh ich da einen holzlenker?


----------



## Savoonga (28. September 2008)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> ich hab mir auch so einen stahl-mary-wannabe für 6 geleistet aber bei mir ist der klemmbereich zu schmal für meinen vorbau.
> hat dein rf(?)-vorbau so ne schmale klemmung oder ist die aufnahme an dem lenker breit genug?



der vorbau hat ganz normal 25,4 als klemmung und der lenker auch.
den lenker hab ich im radladen sogar umsonst bekommen.


----------



## Matze L.E. (28. September 2008)

ich meinte eher die breite der klemmfläche, nicht den durchmesser. die ist bei meinem lenker schmaler als die klemmfläche vom vorbau breit ist.

also an der stelle wo die schrauben den lenker klemmen sollten, verjüngt sich dieser schon auf 22,2


----------



## Savoonga (28. September 2008)

achso,
das passt bei mir grade rein. an den seiten ist genau die verjüngung.


----------



## Wasserflasche (28. September 2008)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> seh ich da einen holzlenker?



Nee, schon Alu. Hab aber Brooks Lederband drauf und halt die Brooks Holzbarends. Sieht echt bisschen aus wie komplett aus Holz.


----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2008)

schönes inbred 
wegen dem komfort würde ich aber die gabel lassen.




UltimaThule schrieb:


> Ich will meinen Mary gerade los werden, wenn also jemand will...


???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2008)

@Wasserflasche: kommt schick das rad!


----------



## Opa Kruse (29. September 2008)

@ wasserflasche

auch mir gefällt das rad. (zu weihnachten noch n brooks swallow in lenkerbandfarbe wünschen)


----------



## m(A)ui (29. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe ich meinen 29er schon vorgestellt?











Vor allem bergab fahren sich die grossen Laufraeder schon super!
Mir sind 26" MTBs aber trotzdem lieber, da sie agiler reagieren...

maui


----------



## Savoonga (29. September 2008)

schick!

is das nen longus rahmen?


----------



## m(A)ui (29. September 2008)

Savoonga schrieb:


> schick!
> 
> is das nen longus rahmen?


Danke! 
keine ahnung, wer den rahmen zusammengeloetet hat..
habe ihn neu und ungelabelt geakuft. nur ein sticker sagt aus, dass der rohrsatz von tange ist. Das steuerrohr habe ich selbst weiss lackiert.

maui


----------



## Matze L.E. (29. September 2008)

die barends gehen mal garnich meiner meinung nach


----------



## m(A)ui (29. September 2008)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> die barends gehen mal garnich meiner meinung nach


Farbe, winkel oder ueberhaupt? 
Die Ritchey WCS sind meine absoluten lienblingshoernchen und passen farblich perfekt zum lenker!

maui


----------



## doctor worm (30. September 2008)

martn schrieb:


> das gefällt mir gut. is ne m, oder?


Ne, ist ne L(20")


----------



## Matze L.E. (30. September 2008)

> Farbe, winkel oder ueberhaupt?



genau!


----------



## _stalker_ (1. Oktober 2008)

habe ich grade beim stöbern im netz gefunden und ist imho absolut einen blick wert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (1. Oktober 2008)

Das sieht nach einem Spielzeug aus.


----------



## roesli (1. Oktober 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> habe ich grade beim stöbern im netz gefunden und ist imho absolut einen blick wert:
> 
> Konsequenter Aufbau. Wer sich ein altes Gemäuer mit so einem Pool leisten kann, zahlt sowas inkl. Stilberater aus der Kaffeekasse


----------



## MadCyborg (1. Oktober 2008)

BQuark schrieb:


> Das sieht nach einem Spielzeug aus.



Jo...Playmobil...


----------



## Wobbly (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Klein ist farblich eine echte Geschmacksverirrung - finde ich. Und die Gabel geht einfach gar nicht ...


----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2008)

der flipflop lack kann was.


----------



## Matze L.E. (1. Oktober 2008)

meiner meinung nach zerstört das blaue eloxal komplett die wirkung der lackierung, aber man siehts leider immer wieder, ist einfach too much...

schwarze teile wären 10mal schicker


----------



## Onegear (1. Oktober 2008)

das einzige, was daran too much ist, sind die spinergys finde ich.
Klein polarisiert eben immer wieder. Ich persönlich liebe diese Bikes, in Verbindung mit Singlespeed ganz besonders. Die Eloxteile passen, am besten noch passende Ringlé Naben und nen anständigen LRs, dann wärs noch besser


----------



## foenfrisur (1. Oktober 2008)

das klein passt schon....und zwar genau so wie es ist.


----------



## elsepe (1. Oktober 2008)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Das Klein ist farblich eine echte Geschmacksverirrung - finde ich. Und die Gabel geht einfach gar nicht ...



du bist ja ein wahrer quell der weisheit. informier dich erstmal bevor du weiter deine sprüche loslässt. 

die räder sind nicht ganz mein ding der rest ist bikeporno höchster güte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UltimaThule (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Teil ist Toll...


----------



## ghostrider66 (1. Oktober 2008)

Sieht verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Boramaniac (1. Oktober 2008)

Alter DDR-Diamant-Stahl-Rahmen entlackt, gereinigt und danach wieder mit 
Klarlack überzogen. Dadurch sieht man toll die Patina und das goldfarbene Lot


----------



## Seneca02 (1. Oktober 2008)

cc Klein: ganz großes Kino, sub zero!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2008)

Nur so gehört ein KLEIN.


----------



## SAgent (1. Oktober 2008)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, Gabel wird noch getauscht, Vorbau wahrscheinlich auch.

Übersetzung 42-16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2008)

Der Rocky-Rahmen hat aber keine Federgabelgeometrie ?


----------



## SAgent (1. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Rocky-Rahmen hat aber keine Federgabelgeometrie ?



Naja, jedefalls nicht für 100mm Gabeln... damals gabs ja eher 60mm Dinger. Aber ich hab ja auch geplant ne andere Gabel rein zu machen, eventuell gibts dann auch ne zweite Bremse.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2008)

Mit Starrgabel wärs wunderschön. Vielleicht eine alte Syncros ?


----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2008)

das rocky könnte was werden...
andere gabel wäre auf jeden fall nötig
und einen nicht so"mächtigen" vorbau
zum schlanken stahlgeröhr.


----------



## Wobbly (1. Oktober 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> du bist ja ein wahrer quell der weisheit. informier dich erstmal bevor du weiter deine sprüche loslässt.



'schulljung, wenn man hier nicht mal seine Meinung (oder nur zustimmende Kniefälle) von sich geben darf ...

Echt.


----------



## aristeas (1. Oktober 2008)

OK, hier ein anderes Bild aus dem Netz -- sozusagen als Gegenentwurf zum Klein


----------



## gurkenfolie (1. Oktober 2008)

wie kriegt man diesen rost look eigentlich technisch hin?


----------



## trauntaler (1. Oktober 2008)

Einfach nichts tun.


----------



## Wobbly (1. Oktober 2008)

Es hilft, den Lack/die Beschichtung zu entfernen und das arme Rad einige Zeit draußen stehen zu lassen ;-)


----------



## aristeas (1. Oktober 2008)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Einfach nichts tun.


Meines Wissens ist das ein Titanrahmen mit einer sauteuren Oberflaechenveredlung. Habe aber keine echtes Fakten, um das zu bestaetigen. Man beachte auch den Carbonriemenantrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (1. Oktober 2008)

wäre doch super zur diebstahlabwehr...


----------



## elsepe (1. Oktober 2008)

aristeas schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist das ein Titanrahmen mit einer sauteuren Oberflaechenveredlung. Habe aber keine echtes Fakten, um das zu bestaetigen. Man beachte auch den Carbonriemenantrieb.



sauteuer stimmt nicht weil unverkäuflich

titanrahmen stimmt nicht wegen rost

ist ein promorahmen von fixie inc aufgebaut zu showzwecken im eingangradforum steht n bischen was zu dem.


----------



## aristeas (1. Oktober 2008)

ah, prima, da weiss einer mehr. link bitte!


----------



## Boramaniac (1. Oktober 2008)

aristeas schrieb:


> OK, hier ein anderes Bild aus dem Netz -- sozusagen als Gegenentwurf zum Klein



da gefällt mir dieses um Längen besser... Vor allem Holz-Felgen und Zahnriemenantrieb...
Das nenne ich konsequent umgesetzt.  

Gruß Bora


----------



## apollo26 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallöle
Hier ist mein Single Speed
Ein Langster New York, eigendlich ist nur noch der Rahmen über den Rest habe ich ausgetausch.
Übersetzung 42/16
Gruß Apollo


----------



## nellsen (5. Oktober 2008)

Warum hast du die hintere Bremmse eigentlich noch dran? 

nellsen


----------



## m(A)ui (5. Oktober 2008)

nellsen schrieb:


> Warum hast du die *hintere *Bremmse eigentlich noch dran?


maui


----------



## Radical (5. Oktober 2008)

Falls es mit skidden mal nicht richtig klappt


----------



## Matze L.E. (5. Oktober 2008)

hier in der nähe gibts nen schmied der rostmöbel macht, vielleicht ists ja ein ähnliches prinzip bei dem rahmen. das steht dazu auf der homepage:



> Alle gefertigten Metallteile und Möbel wurden in einer, nur wenige Minuten dauernde, chemische Behandlung angerostet. Vor Beginn des einsetzten der eigentlichen Korrosion wurde der Vorgang gestoppt, die Metallteile neutralisiert, getrocknet und mit einem Acryllack versiegelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mismo (5. Oktober 2008)

nellsen schrieb:


> Warum hast du die hintere Bremse eigentlich noch dran?



das ging mir auch schon durch den kopf.

@ matze: wo isn der? und macht der das auch mit rahmen?


----------



## Matze L.E. (5. Oktober 2008)

in baalsdorf. kann dazu leider nicht mehr sagen, ich kenns selbst auch nur von der website: http://www.andreas-althammer.de/

unter 'metallkunst' zu finden


----------



## apollo26 (5. Oktober 2008)

nellsen schrieb:


> Warum hast du die hintere Bremmse eigentlich noch dran?
> 
> nellsen



Das Hinterrad hat ne Flip Flop Nabe, wenn ich mit Freilauf fahre ist die ganz praktisch


----------



## a.nienie (5. Oktober 2008)

die frage war wohl eher,
warum die hinten und nicht vorne bremst.
vorne "bringt" die bremse mehr.

sonst ein schönes rad.


----------



## eddy 1 (5. Oktober 2008)

kann man aber nicht so schöne Bremsspuren machen


----------



## nellsen (5. Oktober 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die frage war wohl eher,
> warum die hinten und nicht vorne bremst.
> vorne "bringt" die bremse mehr.
> 
> sonst ein schönes rad.



genau das...

nellsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apollo26 (5. Oktober 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die frage war wohl eher,
> warum die hinten und nicht vorne bremst.
> vorne "bringt" die bremse mehr.
> 
> sonst ein schönes rad.



Glaubt mir, die Bremse bremst!!
Klar habe ich vorne mehr Bremskraft (70/30 denke ich ist das Verhältniss) aber ich finds so schöner. Ist auch noch ein Anhängsel aus meiner BMX Zeit.


----------



## pilato (5. Oktober 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> Glaubt mir, die Bremse bremst!!
> Klar habe ich vorne mehr Bremskraft (70/30 denke ich ist das Verhältniss) aber ich finds so schöner. Ist auch noch ein Anhängsel aus meiner BMX Zeit.


----------



## m(A)ui (5. Oktober 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> Glaubt mir, die Bremse bremst!!
> Klar habe ich vorne mehr Bremskraft (70/30 denke ich ist das Verhältniss) aber ich finds so schöner. Ist auch noch ein Anhängsel aus meiner BMX Zeit.


wenn freilauf und nur eine Bremse (was ich zwar nicht sinnvoll finde) wuerde ich si auch hinten montieren. Nur so kann man sicher gleichzeitig bremsen und noch ausweichen. Die gefahr sehe ich nur darin, dass man zu schnell faehrt um mit einer einzigen Bremse sicher anhalten zu koennen.
Beim Fixie wird man ja permanent daran erinnert, wie man bremst und bergab ist die maximale geschwindigkeit durch dir trittfrequenz beschraenkt.

Aber wenn du damit klar kommst - viel spass damit!

maui


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Oktober 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> sauteuer stimmt nicht weil unverkäuflich
> 
> titanrahmen stimmt nicht wegen rost
> 
> ist ein promorahmen von fixie inc aufgebaut zu showzwecken im eingangradforum steht n bischen was zu dem.



ich glaub ich hab den rahmen auf der eurobike gesehen war fixi inc
auf den antrieb hab ich nicht geachtet aber der rost war cool
und der typ auf dem rad meinte den blanken rahmen rosten lassen
und dann mit olivenöl einreiben?!
seltsam seltsam 
wo is meine flex und mein olivenöl


----------



## olli (5. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab den rahmen auf der eurobike gesehen war fixi inc
> auf den antrieb hab ich nicht geachtet aber der rost war cool
> und der typ auf dem rad meinte den blanken rahmen rosten lassen
> und dann mit olivenöl einreiben?!
> ...








Da ich das Rad bei SiS einige Runden über die Aschenbahn fahren durfte, kann ich nur sagen, daß der Rostlook das wenigste war, was mich beeidruckt hat. Viel bemerkenswerter war der absolut spielfreie Riemenantrieb, der kontern zur wahren Freude machte. Und der Holzlenker, der - geklemmt in Stahl - bei mir immer einige Zweifel über seine Haltbarkeit auslöste. Griff sich aber sehr angenehm. Das Rad machte wirklich Laune und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Riemen bei Road-SSPs oder Fixies Sinn machen kann. Wenn es eine günstigen Möglichkeit gäbe, einen Rahmen zu teilen, um den Riemen einzubauen, würde ich mir mal sowas bauen.

Rost? Eriks frisch gestrahltes Rusty stand damals imho einfach auf dem Balkon, bis es rostig war. Dann wurde es klar gepulvert:


----------



## chri55 (5. Oktober 2008)

schick!


----------



## m(A)ui (5. Oktober 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Rost? Eriks frisch gestrahltes Rusty stand damals imho einfach auf dem Balkon, bis es rostig war. Dann wurde es klar gepulvert:


beim fixie-inc wurde mit salzloesung nachgeholgen. 

maui


----------



## Splatter666 (5. Oktober 2008)

Moin!

Einen günstige Basis für ein riemengetriebenes Bike wäre ein ECS-Rahmen, den muss man nicht auftrennen 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## BQuark (6. Oktober 2008)

> Wenn es eine günstigen Möglichkeit gäbe, einen Rahmen zu teilen, um den Riemen einzubauen, würde ich mir mal sowas bauen.


Was mir dazu einfällt - einige alten Rahmen,  bei den die Hinterbaustreben oben bei der Sattelklemme angeschraubt und nicht angelötet sind.
Wäre das teoretisch nicht eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## RealNBK (6. Oktober 2008)

Diese Klappfahrad-Schraubmuffen.Lösung ist doch das beste was man sich denken kann. Also ich finde es sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (6. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht ist das die beste lösung, aber das sieht nach amerikanischen S&S-couples aus, von den ein set um 500 euro kostet + transportkosten hin und her um dieses ding anzulöten.
und das geht nur bei stahlrahmen. titan und alu kannst du vergessen.


----------



## olli (6. Oktober 2008)

BQuark schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das die beste lösung, aber das sieht nach amerikanischen S&S-couples aus, von den ein set um 500 euro kostet + transportkosten hin und her um dieses ding anzulöten.
> und das geht nur bei stahlrahmen. titan und alu kannst du vergessen.



Und dann werden noch ein paar Euro für den Riemenantrieb fällig. Und für 620.- gibt es ein Stahlkomplettrad Kona Paddywagon fxed/free mit Kette. Da kommt man dann wieder ins Grübeln, ob das sinnvoll ist.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin eh der Meinung wenn Singlespeed oder Fixie dann eh nur mit *KETTE* den ganzen neumodischen Quatsch da...
Ist halt meine Meinung......käme ne auf die Idee mit so nem Riemen Unfug anzufangen, vielleicht bin ich da etwas altmodisch, ich denke aufn Fahrrad gehört ne Kette und sonst nix... 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## r0ckZ (6. Oktober 2008)

und scheibenbremsen gehören nur ans motorrad


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt......deswegen hat nicht eins meiner, bis jetzt 5 Rädern, auch keine Scheibenbremsen.......und bekommt auch keine.....
Motorrad und Auto ist okay....
So genug off topic.....


----------



## r0ckZ (6. Oktober 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/62957


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Oktober 2008)

BQuark schrieb:


> Was mir dazu einfällt - einige alten Rahmen,  bei den die Hinterbaustreben oben bei der Sattelklemme angeschraubt und nicht angelötet sind.
> Wäre das teoretisch nicht eine Möglichkeit?



Nö.
Bremssteg.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Oktober 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/62957



Muß dich leider entäuschen, da hab ich geklaut......mir gefiel nur der Aufbau sehr gut....ist nicht meins.......


----------



## a.nienie (7. Oktober 2008)

schön, dass wir das geklärt haben.

bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeäffchen (7. Oktober 2008)

Mensch, da sieht man ja richtg mal was  Bitte nicht zuviele Details....


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2008)

Oh, ein gelbes Fahrrad.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Oktober 2008)

das rad ist hier hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## _booze_ (7. Oktober 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das rad ist hier hinlänglich bekannt.


is das jetzt luxus oder einfach nur total vermessen? ...hab ich nich mal was von farblicher anpassung der gabel gelesen?


----------



## chri55 (7. Oktober 2008)

_booze_ schrieb:


> is das jetzt luxus oder einfach nur total vermessen?



ich würde es als Tatsache umschreiben.


----------



## Holland (7. Oktober 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das rad ist hier hinlänglich bekannt.



Die Kette ist länglich hin.


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (7. Oktober 2008)

Specialized Rockhopper´99.


----------



## r0ckZ (10. Oktober 2008)

jungz ich hab da grade n "problem"

ich habe ja von blitzahoi den bertin-rahmen gekauft und dabei war ein wunderschöner vorbau. 
der war in einem schlechten zustand (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=146727&d=1221417257), deswegen hab ihn gleich mal poliert und den roten nagellack entfernt  das ergebnis sieht erstmal so aus (wird noch n bisschen gründlicher nachpoliert - halt vor dem versiegeln)







da ich wenig lust habe, den vorbau jede woche neu zu polieren, würde ich das ganze irgendwie versiegeln. ich weiß jedoch nicht einmal, was das fürn material ist. würde auf alu tippen. wenn alu, dann sagt google mir, ist ein versiegeln mit klarlack nicht möglich. soll ich wachs nehmen? irgendwas anderes? was meint ihr?

wird auf jedenfall ein schönes projekt das bertin. alle teile sind schon bestellt und ich freu mich urst auf die bastelei


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. Oktober 2008)

nehm doch ein Magnet und halte es an den Vorbau, dann weisst du wasses ist 

Mfg


----------



## olli (10. Oktober 2008)

Vordere Bremse folgt, ist schon gebraucht gekauft, ich warte auf das Päckchen ...


----------



## hentho (10. Oktober 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Vordere Bremse folgt, ist schon gebraucht gekauft, ich warte auf das Päckchen ...



Hallo, was für ein Rahmenset ist es denn? Was von Leader, CNC oder was teureres? Ist die Einbaubreite für das HR 120mm?

Gruss
Henning


----------



## r0ckZ (10. Oktober 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> nehm doch ein Magnet und halte es an den Vorbau, dann weisst du wasses ist
> 
> Mfg


magnetisch isses nich, danke für den tip ^^

hab grade nochma auf die polierpaste geschaut. "Sonax Chrom- & Alupaste"
"Poliermittelhaltiges Pflegemittel für Aluminium und Ziermetalle wie Kupfer, Messing, Chrom. Beseitigt schnell, gründlich und schonend Rost und Blindstellen, löst Verschmutzungen und Korrosionsrückstände, bringt den ursprünglichen Glanz zurück und *konserviert mit einem Schutzfilm*, der erneuten Rostansatz verhindert."

ob der wohl reicht!?


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Oktober 2008)

Wofür brauchst Du für ein Bike auf der Rolle ne Vorderradbremse


----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2008)

wenn ne kurve kommt, mensch.

finde das weisse aluding gar nicht so übel.
aber da muß noch hippster zeug dran


----------



## olli (10. Oktober 2008)

hentho schrieb:


> Hallo, was für ein Rahmenset ist es denn? Was von Leader, CNC oder was teureres? Ist die Einbaubreite für das HR 120mm?
> 
> Gruss
> Henning


Das ist von CNC, kostet 239.-, wenn ich mich nicht irre, war angeblich das letzte Set in RH 54, HR = 120mm. Eine kurze Runde bin ich gefahren, macht echt laune. 
Die Verarbeitung ist nicht so doll, Schweissnähte sehen kacke aus und das linke vordere Gabelende war ca. 1/2 mm tiefer, als das rechte, so stand das Vorderrad schief. Nachdem ich ca. 1/2 mm ausgefeilt habe, passt das Vorderrad jetzt gut.


----------



## trapperjohn (10. Oktober 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> jungz ich hab da grade n "problem"
> 
> ich habe ja von blitzahoi den bertin-rahmen gekauft und dabei war ein wunderschöner vorbau.
> der war in einem schlechten zustand (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=146727&d=1221417257), deswegen hab ihn gleich mal poliert und den roten nagellack entfernt  das ergebnis sieht erstmal so aus (wird noch n bisschen gründlicher nachpoliert - halt vor dem versiegeln)
> ...



Ich würde das Teil erst mal so fahren, rosten kann da nichts (Alu halt ...) nur etwas anlaufen, wenn du fröhlich durch den sauren Regen fährst. Ich hab mal einen matten Ritchey auf Hochglanz poliert und eine ganze Weile gefahren - da hat sich auch nach x Wochen nix verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (10. Oktober 2008)

grad noch im aufbau. ob der lenker bleibt weiß ich nich. evtl kommen stadtreifen und schutzbleche ran, dann bleibt der lenker. mal gucken


----------



## hentho (10. Oktober 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Das ist von CNC, kostet 239.-, wenn ich mich nicht irre, war angeblich das letzte Set in RH 54, HR = 120mm. Eine kurze Runde bin ich gefahren, macht echt laune.
> Die Verarbeitung ist nicht so doll, Schweissnähte sehen kacke aus und das linke vordere Gabelende war ca. 1/2 mm tiefer, als das rechte, so stand das Vorderrad schief. Nachdem ich ca. 1/2 mm ausgefeilt habe, passt das Vorderrad jetzt gut.



Bin schon länger am überlegen mir solch einen Rahmen zu kaufen. Habe aber bisher eher zum leader (ist ja etwa die gleiche Preisklasse) tendiert. Andererseits finde ich die Geo-Daten vom CNC besser, da ich es ja nicht als Bahnrad nutzen möchte.
Aber falls Du das Rahmenset irgendwann für 150 Euro verkaufen möchtest, melde Dich doch bei mir.

Gruss
Henning


----------



## _booze_ (10. Oktober 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> magnetisch isses nich, danke für den tip ^^
> 
> hab grade nochma auf die polierpaste geschaut. "Sonax Chrom- & Alupaste"
> "Poliermittelhaltiges Pflegemittel für Aluminium und Ziermetalle wie Kupfer, Messing, Chrom. Beseitigt schnell, gründlich und schonend Rost und Blindstellen, löst Verschmutzungen und Korrosionsrückstände, bringt den ursprünglichen Glanz zurück und *konserviert mit einem Schutzfilm*, der erneuten Rostansatz verhindert."
> ...


mal an ner unauffälligen stelle geschaut wie es spant? bzw. wie is generell die oberfläche? sah im ursprungszustand stark nach alu-haltigem guss aus...


----------



## mubi (10. Oktober 2008)

hi, gab's das schon? wenn ja, sorry. wenn nicht...


----------



## elsepe (10. Oktober 2008)

brachial. hookworm reifen? was für ne gabel? wer hats gebaut? sehr geil respekt


----------



## Heiko_München (10. Oktober 2008)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


>



Durchaus schön anzuschauen, jaja....   erinnert mich an mein Eingangrad...





...bin ja gerade dabei und möchte mir nen Fixie zusammenschustern....   nur die Suche nach einem würdigen Stahlrahmen ist nicht soooo einfach....


----------



## chri55 (10. Oktober 2008)

mubi schrieb:


> hi, gab's das schon? wenn ja, sorry. wenn nicht...
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/6/6/1/_/large/Bild4.png
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/6/6/1/_/large/Bild3.png



 wunderschön.


----------



## schmadde (10. Oktober 2008)

mubi schrieb:


>



Optisch machte es was her, gefaellt mir richtig gut sogar. Aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich das gut faehrt. So dicke Reifen sind eigentlich immer schwer und da kommt kein Rennradfeeling auf. 

Die beiden GTs sind ganz huebsch. Bei dem von Matze L.E. wuerd ich ne andere Kurbel ranmachen (die Truvativ oder was das ist ist wirklich haesslich) und mit Kette faehrts bestimmt auch besser. Lenker find ich gar nicht schlecht, mal was anderes als diese Mickeymaus-Lenker, die scheibar zum kultigen Singlespeeder heute dazugehoeren.

Bei dem von Heiko_Muenchen find ich nur den Vorbau nicht schoen, aber einen huebschen Schaftvorbau mit 25,4er Klemmung zu finden ist ja fast unmoeglich geworden (falls jemand was weiss, ein Bekannter von mir sucht noch was).


----------



## elsepe (10. Oktober 2008)

@heiko münchen

da bist du doch mit nem gt schon gut dabei der nutzer kingmoe hat da was echt geniales aufgebaut

@schmadde 

der gt vorbau gehört aber so originial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (10. Oktober 2008)

hentho schrieb:


> Hallo, was für ein Rahmenset ist es denn? Was von Leader, CNC oder was teureres? Ist die Einbaubreite für das HR 120mm?
> 
> Gruss
> Henning



Muhaha, is aber net Höhenschlag freundlich^^ Meinte eigentlich nur is ja net viel Platz fürn reifen!


----------



## Heiko_München (10. Oktober 2008)

schmadde schrieb:


> Bei dem von Heiko_Muenchen find ich nur den Vorbau nicht schoen, aber einen huebschen Schaftvorbau mit 25,4er Klemmung zu finden ist ja fast unmoeglich geworden (falls jemand was weiss, ein Bekannter von mir sucht noch was).



Hallo,

der Vorbau ist ORIGINAL; deshalb hab ich ihn zusammen mit dem Rahmen auch neu pulvern lassen und am Rad belassen. Er ist übrigens queroval... ziemlich cooles Gefühl in der Hand...

...aber wie immer: Ansichtssache...

@ elsepe: kingmoe's GT war durchaus Inspiration für den Kauf und Aufbau eines GT Singlespeeders...

Grüße
H.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Oktober 2008)

die 2 GTs gefallen mir gut.


----------



## Alex de Large (11. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal ohne "Zierat"







Weiss vielleicht jemand, welche Achsbreite ich für eine Rennradkurbel (sugino 75r) mit 40er Kettenblatt voraussichtlich brauche?


----------



## mhetl (12. Oktober 2008)

So hier ist mal mein Radl, was ich so quasi zum großen Teil aus Restteilen aufgebaut habe. Natürlich wurde Gabel und Rahmen noch gepulvert. 

Gruß

Maik


----------



## chri55 (12. Oktober 2008)

ziemlich cool für ein Resterad. bloß den Sattel würde ich noch gegen ein schmaleres Modell tauschen. 

funzt der Spanner gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (12. Oktober 2008)

Der Zweitsinglespeeder, alt aber immerwieder schön zu fahren...

Bei der letzten Fototour musste es auchmal mit drauf 






Gruß HK


----------



## mhetl (12. Oktober 2008)

@ your enemy

Ja ist wirklich schön geworden. Ja neuer Lack läßt nicht nur Räder in einen neuen Glanz erstrahlen.

Ja der Sattel. Du bist schon, so glaube ich, der Vierte der mir das sagt. 

Geschichte ist, das eben viele Teile von diesem Rad für eine junge Frau vorgesehen war, die aber abgesprungen war, so auch der Sattel, der frautauglich sein mußte. 

Er wirkt schon ziehmlich globig an diesem Rad, aber ich muß sagen, so nach heutiger erster Ausfahrt, sehr bequem. Sollte ich das Rad aber behalten und nicht verkaufen, wird der noch getauscht.

Der Spanner. Nu es ist so, das die Kette noch so lange ist, das der schon am Anschlag ist und hat auch heute nach der Ausfahrt die Spannung nicht halten können. Werd mir jetzt mal ein Halflink besorgen und dann mal sehen.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## chri55 (12. Oktober 2008)

der DMR STS geht nicht nur nach oben sondern auch nach unten zu spannen.  
somit dürfte er genug Druck auf die Kette bringen.


----------



## mhetl (12. Oktober 2008)

Danke, werde das gleich mal ändern gehen. Hatte halt nur gedacht, das es so besser das Ritzel umschließt.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## misiman (12. Oktober 2008)

Wollte Euch mal mein altes S-Bahn Rad zeigen. Ist ein Giant Stonebreaker.
Wurde vor Ã¼ber 10 Jahren schon mal umlackiert und mit neuen Teilen ausgestattet. Da das Rad in letzter Zeit eher weniger gepflegt wurde, habe ich es als Anlass genommen um mal nen Singlespeed zu testen.

Folgende Arbeiten hab ich die letzten Tage gemacht:
-Steuersatz und Innenlager gereinigt und Kugeln "nachgefÃ¼llt"
- BremszÃ¼ge erneuert
- Schaltung abgebaut, Naben-Umbausatz fÃ¼r Singlespeed eingebaut
- Zahnkreis kleines und mittleres Blatt entfernt
- Lenkerbreite verringert, neue Griffe dran.

Kosten ca 20â¬ 

Die Lichtanlage bleibt weiter dran, ne neue Kette ist aber noch fÃ¤llig, da die alte schon viel zu lang ist.
Macht auf jeden Fall wieder Spass damit zu fahren und vielleicht demnÃ¤chst auch mal auf lÃ¤ngerer Tour.


----------



## Kiniption (12. Oktober 2008)

Das hier ist mein Radl auch Singlespeed, nur leider ne scheiß übersetzung von 30/14 (2,1)


----------



## elsepe (12. Oktober 2008)

kann man damit auch springen?


----------



## kon (13. Oktober 2008)

mubi schrieb:


> hi, gab's das schon? wenn ja, sorry. wenn nicht...



sehr geile kombination. das ist seit langer zeit mal wieder was ganz anderes! 

kleine frage am rande, die sattelstange sieht irgendwie komisch aus? als wäre einfach nur das sitzrohr bis zum sattel verlängert???


----------



## Maxximum (13. Oktober 2008)

dem ist auch so^^
wird häufig auch bei carbonrennrädern gemacht um gewicht zu sparen.
ein rohr ist nämlich leichter als zwei ineinandergesteckte
bei maßrahmen ist das ja kein problem


----------



## Kiniption (13. Oktober 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> kann man damit auch springen?


 
es ist ein DirtBike
das ist zum springen gebaut !!!
wie kommst du auf die frage ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (13. Oktober 2008)

Kiniption schrieb:


> es ist ein DirtBike
> das ist zum springen gebaut !!!
> wie kommst du auf die frage ?


siehe Springerthread. Dirthüpfräder haben nach Abstimmung im SSP Forum nix zu suchen (auch wenn sie nur 1 Gang haben) da es ein extra D/S Unterforum gibt.


----------



## elsepe (13. Oktober 2008)

genau in die richtung zielte meine etwas einfältig klingende frage..


----------



## D.S. (13. Oktober 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> Dirthüpfräder haben nach Abstimmung im SSP Forum nix zu suchen (auch wenn sie nur 1 Gang haben) da es ein extra D/S Unterforum gibt.


Für Rennräder gibts sogar ein eigenes Forum... Interessiert doch auch keinen


----------



## kon (13. Oktober 2008)

mubi schrieb:


> hi, gab's das schon? wenn ja, sorry. wenn nicht...



eine frage noch zum bike. kann man mit diesen reifen überhaupt skidden??? stell ich mir schwierig vor.


----------



## elsepe (13. Oktober 2008)

hauptsache sieht geil aus.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Oktober 2008)

kon schrieb:


> kleine frage am rande, die sattelstange sieht irgendwie komisch aus? als wäre einfach nur das sitzrohr bis zum sattel verlängert???



Ja das ist so. Passt dann halt nicht jedem.


----------



## trapperjohn (13. Oktober 2008)

kon schrieb:


> eine frage noch zum bike. kann man mit diesen reifen überhaupt skidden??? stell ich mir schwierig vor.



Klar, warum nicht?


----------



## panoko16 (13. Oktober 2008)

Kiniption schrieb:


> , nur leider ne scheiß übersetzung von 30/14 (2,1)



Wieso scheiß Übersetzung? Genau Richtig für heiße Uphillraces
Nur der Sattel wär mir dafür zu tief.....aber jeder wie er will


----------



## Radical (13. Oktober 2008)

Mehr hier. Wird wahrscheinlich verkauft, falls wer Interesse hat einfach mal melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (13. Oktober 2008)

die reifen am titan-ungeheuer wiegen zusammen 2.5 kilo.
hookworms in 26".


----------



## kon (13. Oktober 2008)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Klar, warum nicht?



wegen der rotierenden massen. der reifen wiegt ja mal locker das 4-5fache von nem strassenslick. wen der schnell rotiert und ich soll da gegenhalten???


----------



## m(A)ui (14. Oktober 2008)

kon schrieb:


> wegen der rotierenden massen. der reifen wiegt ja mal locker das 4-5fache von nem strassenslick. wen der schnell rotiert und ich soll da gegenhalten???


deswegen kann man mit Mountainbikes ja auch nicht schnell fahren. wie soll man einen Reifen durch pure muskelkraft beschleunigen, der locker das 4-5fache von nem strassenslick wiegt???

maui


----------



## dewalt (14. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein kona


----------



## Sibi82 (14. Oktober 2008)

Radical schrieb:


> Mehr hier. Wird wahrscheinlich verkauft, falls wer Interesse hat einfach mal melden...



Unbedingt Bescheid geben wenn und wo verkauft wird


----------



## trapperjohn (14. Oktober 2008)

kon schrieb:


> wegen der rotierenden massen. der reifen wiegt ja mal locker das 4-5fache von nem strassenslick. wen der schnell rotiert und ich soll da gegenhalten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (14. Oktober 2008)

Apropos rotierende Massen:

Mein neuer PSYCLOCROISER "CHOPPERSPORTS T800":


----------



## elsepe (14. Oktober 2008)

wie , keine banderole?


----------



## Matze L.E. (14. Oktober 2008)

uuuuuh... da weiß noch jemand, was stil bedeutet.


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Oktober 2008)

Fertig:


----------



## mismo (15. Oktober 2008)

sieht aus als hättest du das grade aus dem tümpel gefischt. 

PS: schönes bild


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Apropos rotierende Massen:
> 
> Mein neuer PSYCLOCROISER "CHOPPERSPORTS T800":
> 
> ...


fett


----------



## Savoonga (15. Oktober 2008)

letztens bei ebay gesehen.
is für um die 20 weg.


----------



## Radlerin (15. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Fertig:



Bitte um größere Aufnahme vom Rad respektive Detailbilder... Sieht nach etwas sehr Lustigem aus!


----------



## elsepe (15. Oktober 2008)

Savoonga schrieb:


> letztens bei ebay gesehen.
> is für um die 20 weg.



jetzt für nen euro sofortkauf zu haben aber 45 versand.

http://cgi.ebay.de/richtig-fettes-teil_W0QQitemZ330277572324QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item 330277572324&_trkparms=72%3A1231|39%3A1|66%3A2|65% 3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## eld0n (15. Oktober 2008)

Was zum Hunz ist das für ein Sattel??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Oktober 2008)

Moped-Sitzbank ?
Bisserl OT, aber ein sehr schönes Fixie-Video: http://www.mashsf.com


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Oktober 2008)

mismo schrieb:


> sieht aus als hättest du das grade aus dem tümpel gefischt.
> 
> PS: schönes bild



Der Tümpel ist gar kein Tümpel. Sondern Weltberühmt oder sowas...

@Radlerin: Hier, nur für dich... detaillierteres hab ich grad gar nicht vom aktuellen Zustand...






@All: Rotes Lenkerband am Dropbar ist der Trend 2009 wie ihr bei Olli und mir sehen könnt!


----------



## elsepe (15. Oktober 2008)

und banderolen sind 2008 scheiss oder wie? bei olli fehlt mir das. gefallen tun sie beide sehr, sehr.

p.s. sind die panini bilder überlackiert?

fürs nächste rad dann so etwas?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Geliebte-Pferde-...=39:1|66:3|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## BQuark (15. Oktober 2008)

Ist die Geometrie nicht eine Lösung für den Zahnriemen-Antrieb?


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Oktober 2008)

@elsepe: Die Zeit der Banderolen ist einfach vorbei. Olli ist innovativ, der hat das bereits erkannt. Ihr werdet ja sehen.
Pferdebildchen immer gern. Ob da jetzt hässliche Fussballer oder unsymphatische Pferde den Rost verdecken ist mir schnurz. Drüberlackiert hab ich natürlich nicht. Das soll fahren und nicht ausschauen. 

@BQuark: Sag blos. Eine Wahnsinsidee!!!


----------



## rennkeks (16. Oktober 2008)

Grüsse aus österreich,
bin gestern auf euer forum aufmerksam gemacht worden.
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher singlespeeder, eine äußerst seltene rasse
in "össi-land".

Eure bikes sind ja sehr ausgefallen, da brauche ich meinen
"silversurfer" auch nicht verstecken.

Wie kann ich ein foto im forum zeigen?

LPH


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2008)

Ins Fotoalbum hochladen, Rechtsklick aufs Bild, Grafikadresse kopieren, hier über "Grafik einfügen"reinladen.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2008)

rennkeks schrieb:


> ... eine äußerst seltene rasse
> in "össi-land".


die rasse scheint aber ein ganzes unterforum zu beschäftigen
(fixedgear.at) 

trotzdem zeigen.


updates:



neue kurbel, neues ritzel... macht 46/19
kettenblatt wird noch außen montiert,
hoffe hinten 40er kettenlinie und vorne 45er läuft sauber...
bei besserem licht gibt's bessere photos.


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Oktober 2008)

rennkeks schrieb:


> Wie kann ich ein foto im forum zeigen?



Ich übernehme das mal für dich - zu geil das Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (16. Oktober 2008)

Sehr interessante Sattelstützenstellung...


----------



## Deleted 112231 (16. Oktober 2008)

Fully und Singlespeed sind imho immer eine gute Kombi.


----------



## Alex de Large (16. Oktober 2008)

komfortables SSpeeden ist auch mein Motto






Gruß nach Österreich


----------



## RealNBK (16. Oktober 2008)

Mit geschätzten 25 Kilo macht es bestimmt auch wahnsinnigen Spaß....

Unglaublicher Unfug in meinen Augen... Wenn SSp-Fully dann doch nicht so..... 
Einzig das Kona A ist mir als brauchbares Gerät bekannt...


----------



## Alex de Large (16. Oktober 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Unglaublicher Unfug in meinen Augen...



Stimmt! Aber Du darfst Dich beruhigen! Das Bike ist so nie gefahren worden

(ähnlich wie die Titan-Studie eine Seite zuvor)


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (16. Oktober 2008)

Immer dieses Einheitsschwarz!


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Oktober 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Mit geschätzten 25 Kilo macht es bestimmt auch wahnsinnigen Spaß....
> 
> Unglaublicher Unfug in meinen Augen... Wenn SSp-Fully dann doch nicht so.....
> Einzig das Kona A ist mir als brauchbares Gerät bekannt...



das hier geht auch gut   
muss mal  neues bild machen jetzt mit rs monarch mit lockout


----------



## bladerunner (16. Oktober 2008)

Sag mal was zur Gabel! Gerne via PN.


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Oktober 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Immer dieses Einheitsschwarz!




Das ist Lila oder Grün. Je nach Lichteinfall. Ich hab doch kein schwarzes Rad...


----------



## illstuff (16. Oktober 2008)

wenn wir bei singlespeed fullys sind, schmeiß ich endlich mal meines in den raum: Mongoose Amplifier von 1993, war mein erstes fully, fahrs jetzt umgebaut seit zwei Jahren wieder als commuter, davor stands acht jahre im keller:


----------



## ottokarina (16. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>




farbwahl der anbauteile?


----------



## Lanoss (16. Oktober 2008)

An der Farbwahl gibt es nichts zu meckern.
Trotzdem werde ich dir (chickenwayuser) einen gelben Sattel schicken wenn mir einer über den Weg läuft.


----------



## Kiniption (16. Oktober 2008)

panoko16 schrieb:


> Wieso scheiß Übersetzung? Genau Richtig für heiße Uphillraces
> Nur der Sattel wär mir dafür zu tief.....aber jeder wie er will


 
ne finde beim dirten bin ich viel zu langsam
und wenn ich da den sattel hoch hätt, dann würds bestimtm manchmal wehtun am sack


----------



## Radlerin (17. Oktober 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das ist Lila oder Grün. Je nach Lichteinfall. Ich hab doch kein schwarzes Rad...




Das war auch eher ironisch gemeint, siehe die lustigen Smilies. Sollte eigentlich: "schön bunt!" heißen.


----------



## Alex de Large (17. Oktober 2008)

@böser wolf:

Geiles Bike. Sieht nach viel Spaß aus. Als SSp ist der Einsatzbereich aber etwas eingeschränkt, oder?

Wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Kandidat für die neue Hammerschmidt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (17. Oktober 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> @böser wolf:
> 
> Geiles Bike. Sieht nach viel Spaß aus. Als SSp ist der Einsatzbereich aber etwas eingeschränkt, oder?
> 
> Wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Kandidat für die neue Hammerschmidt.


so als 2gangrad wäre auch ne idee


----------



## SAgent (17. Oktober 2008)

illstuff schrieb:


> wenn wir bei singlespeed fullys sind, schmeiß ich endlich mal meines in den raum: Mongoose Amplifier von 1993, war mein erstes fully, fahrs jetzt umgebaut seit zwei Jahren wieder als commuter, davor stands acht jahre im keller:



Das is mal n Klassiker...


----------



## rennkeks (17. Oktober 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Sattelstützenstellung...


 
Hallo Radlerin,
die stellung meiner sattelstütze richtet sich je nach up- oder downhill orientierte strecke.
Funktioniert nicht schlecht, einfach den schwerpunkt verlegen und rauf den hügel oder lieber doch runter.
Die zwei minuten zum umdrehen gönn´ ich mir.

LPH


----------



## doctor worm (18. Oktober 2008)

mal wieder was für die Freundin!


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schönes Teil, sag ihr dass sie gut drauf aufpassen soll.

Handybild Pompino im Straßensetup bei Gegenlicht:


----------



## insanerider (18. Oktober 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ich übernehme das mal für dich - zu geil das Rad.



hey ein univega ram (930?) als ssp..sehr hübsch. ich fahr die karre ja als normales tourenfully...mir gefällt es. auch wenn manche freunde meinen, man sitzt drauf, wie aufm klo....ich finde es wunderbar für altherrentouren...aber ich schalte das rad ja auch.
hast du eine adresse, wo ich die schraubensätze des rahmens neu bekomme? meine sind so angelaufen...


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2008)

@doctor worm: sehr schönes rad. jetzt noch ein bild mit der glücklichen besitzerin


----------



## mete (19. Oktober 2008)

Endlich wieder ne Stadtschlampe...


----------



## therealproceed (19. Oktober 2008)

So, dann kommt hier mal mein neuer, schon genutzter SSPler.daher kommt der dreck, den ich bei zeiten mal wegmache, hab ja ferien.

die lösung mit dem SSP-adapter ist nicht ganz so sauer geworden wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, da die uniglide kassette ja dafür nicht so empfänglich ist, aber ich bin sonst mehr als zufrieden mit der fertigstellung meines ersten eigenaufbauprojektes, auch wenn es wesentlich teurer als erwartet geworden ist


Ich danke noch mal A.niene für seine kompetente hilfe

tja, sonst kann ich nur sagen, wunderschöne räder hier 

thomas grüßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (20. Oktober 2008)

Schick - aber passt die Vorbauklemmung zum Lenker?


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Oktober 2008)

wasn das fürn kettenblatt?


----------



## Opa Kruse (20. Oktober 2008)

@ doctor worm
sehr schön geworden. muss sie aber immer schön anschließen!!

@therealproceed
die schwarze sattelstütze im schwarzen rahmenteil finde ich gut. evtl. noch ne schwarze kurbel ran?


----------



## RealNBK (20. Oktober 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ne Stadtschlampe...


Was ist denn das für eine Ultrasetback Stütze?


----------



## a.nienie (20. Oktober 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wasn das fürn kettenblatt?


mein altes...


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Oktober 2008)

Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## therealproceed (20. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die netten kommentare.

die kbfrage wurde ja schon beantwortet.

warum sollte da die klemmung nicht passen, ist beides 25,4, oder gibt es da noch unterschiede "wie " geklemmt wird?
da hab ich jedenfalls nicht beachtet, und bis jetzt klappt auch alles, anfängliche knarzgeräusche haben sich nach behandlung auch verdünnisiert


Ja, kurbel, hätt ja gern ne Sugino Messenger, aber die is mir zu teuer und hat ja nur ein 42 er blatt.so bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem aufbau, und schnell ists auch, was will man mehr

thomas grüßt


----------



## r0ckZ (20. Oktober 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mein altes...


ach das 



therealproceed schrieb:


> die kbfrage wurde ja schon beantwortet.



irgendwie nich


----------



## therealproceed (20. Oktober 2008)

hm, ich weiß es nicht

ist halt ein 48, mir gefältts von der optik her, weils nicht nur schwarz ist, sondern halt auhc diese ausfräsungen hat.

mehr weiß ich auch nicht

bis dann

thomas


----------



## trapperjohn (20. Oktober 2008)

therealproceed schrieb:


> warum sollte da die klemmung nicht passen, ist beides 25,4, oder gibt es da noch unterschiede "wie " geklemmt wird?



Na dann ist ja alles gut. Es giibt bzw. gab nicht viele 25,4mm RR Schaftvorbauten, daher meine Frage.


----------



## therealproceed (20. Oktober 2008)

subba, ich dachte schon ich hab jetzt hier alles durcheinandergemxt

ja, ich war froh das  ich diesen guten shop gefunden hab. leider haben die nicht so ein breites angebot:-(

thomas grüßt


----------



## Mcfitz (20. Oktober 2008)

Mal ein Rockhopper mit Flip Flop Nabe Fixed/Free. alles cheap cheap bis auf CK. 
Flip Flop Nabe bietet sich beim alten Rockhopper dank semi horizontalen Ausfallern immer gut an. Wechsel geht ruckzuck. 
Pedale werden noch getauscht.


----------



## mete (20. Oktober 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Ultrasetback Stütze?



Kalloy oder so, sieht scheiße aus, passt aber und das ist ja auch genau der Zweck, den es erfüllen soll .


----------



## RealNBK (21. Oktober 2008)

wie heißt denn dieses Modell? Ich kenne nur die scheiß "petentklemmung" und deine hat viel mehr setback, oder täuscht das?


----------



## cossie (21. Oktober 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Herbst



Sehr schön. Unter welchem Namen findet man so eine Lenkerbauform?


----------



## ZwiebelII (21. Oktober 2008)

cossie schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Unter welchem Namen findet man so eine Lenkerbauform?



z.B. hier:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=166

von der Quali mal abgesehen, nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (21. Oktober 2008)

Der Lenker ist wie ZwiebelII schon sagte ein Syntace Stratos. In diesem Fall der Stratos 400 in M.

Wegen der Quali: Die wird mit dem nächsten Handy besser


----------



## Maxximum (21. Oktober 2008)

diese lenker nennt man auch basislenker.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (21. Oktober 2008)

Mit einem umgedrehtem und abgeschnittenem Rennlenker erreicht man fast das gleiche. 

MfG
Levent


----------



## gurkenfolie (25. Oktober 2008)




----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2008)

... wie die sau durch's unterholz 

ok, mit laub hab ich auch noch...


----------



## moe 11 (25. Oktober 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> mal wieder was für die Freundin!



sehr schickes teil, was für ein brooks sattel is das den genau?


----------



## Kelme (25. Oktober 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... wie die sau durch's unterholz
> 
> ok, mit laub hab ich auch noch...


Mit Laub habe ich auch:



Ist aber ein blöder Trick dabei


----------



## Curtado (26. Oktober 2008)

Mein Sobre


----------



## Alex de Large (26. Oktober 2008)

Schön!

Hält der Lack an der Kurbel? (eloxieren geht ja wohl wegen der Achse nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (26. Oktober 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


>



Mit wird schwindelig !


----------



## Curtado (26. Oktober 2008)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Hält der Lack an der Kurbel? (eloxieren geht ja wohl wegen der Achse nicht)


Hab ich erst frisch lackiert, mal schauen wies hält


----------



## apollo26 (26. Oktober 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Hab ich erst frisch lackiert, mal schauen wies hält



Hallo
Sollte es nicht halten, lass es pulvern!
Das hält hohen mech. Belastungen stand und ist bei der größe der Teile nicht teuer.

Gruß Apollo


----------



## divergent! (26. Oktober 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Herbst





uuiiii sehr geil. hab im keller auch noch meinen zeitfahrrahmen liegen. da werd ich mir auch ein schickes ssp drausbauen.

schöne farbzusammenstellung mit dem matt und grün!!

wollte bei mir eigentlich rr lenker dranbauen aber muss gestehen so wie bei dir siehts sehr geil aus...

überlege meinen in fettem pink zu lackieren. aktuell ist der kawa grün.

aber ich denke in pink mit pinken shamals sicher auch ein blickfang


----------



## gurkenfolie (26. Oktober 2008)

ist grün der neue trend?


----------



## Opernfreunde (26. Oktober 2008)

JA!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (26. Oktober 2008)

tolle Farbe!


----------



## thals (26. Oktober 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> mal wieder was für die Freundin!



So einen Rahmen such ich auch - von welchem Hersteller ist der, Peugeot?


----------



## MadCyborg (27. Oktober 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> tolle Farbe!



Nicht nur das!


----------



## doctor worm (27. Oktober 2008)

@Moe 11
Der Brooks ist ein b68s Damenmodel.

@thals
Das war mal n Scoop Rahmen aus Dänemark, hab den gleichen Rahmen aber auch schonmal unter anderem Namen gesehen.


----------



## Mosstowie (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi!
Hier mal mein 1990er Brodie Romax mit Columbus Dropouts in der fillet brazed Variante.......


----------



## Heiko_München (27. Oktober 2008)

GEIL!!!


----------



## Alex de Large (27. Oktober 2008)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> GEIL!!!



Falsch: Endgeil!

Was für eine Hinterradabe hast Du verbaut?

(Ich hätte es vielleicht mit schwarzen Felgen aufgebaut und ein anderes Pedal gewählt. Aber just my 2 cents)

Edit: Hast Du da noch einen Spacer zwischen Kontermutter und oberer Steuersatzschale? Warum?


----------



## a.nienie (27. Oktober 2008)

das brodie ist richtig gut.


----------



## doctor worm (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Brodie mit nem kleinerem Kettenblatt und dickeren schwarze Reifen käm super.
Das Rad hat echt bessere Reifen verdient!

 für den Rahmenumbau


----------



## pueftel (27. Oktober 2008)

...nach über 4Jahren (irgendwo auf Seite 37) mal wieder ein Beitrag von mir in der singlespeed galerie. Mein neues 1x1,









Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (27. Oktober 2008)




----------



## pueftel (27. Oktober 2008)

..noch ein paar Eindrücke,









Frank


----------



## a.nienie (27. Oktober 2008)

edel, sexy + stimmig.


----------



## Alex de Large (27. Oktober 2008)

Minimalkritik: An so ein Rad gehört klein Plastik!!

Also, Plastespacer runter und stattdessen Moots-Titan oder C.K. Aluspacer montieren.


----------



## pueftel (27. Oktober 2008)

..richtig, ist aber eine kleine Erinnerung an 4 Jahre Extrem-Leichtbau!

Frank


----------



## Alex de Large (27. Oktober 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..richtig, ist aber eine kleine Erinnerung an 4 Jahre Extrem-Leichtbau!
> 
> Frank




Leichtbauer werden nie so schöne Räder fahren


----------



## aristeas (27. Oktober 2008)

Wow! Sehr schoener Aufbau. 

Minimalkritik: 1. Jetzt noch den haesslichen Gegenhalter fuer die olle Cantileverbremse abflexen... Oder vielleicht doch die V-Brake hinten durch eine 'klassische' ersetzen. 2. Koenntest Du eine Spannschraube an der Hinterradnabe brauchen (zum genauen Einstellen der Kettenspannung), zumindest auf der Antriebsseite. Je nachdem, wie stark Du 'reintrittst, wird die Kettenspannung sonst eventuell nicht lange halten. Vor allem bei relativ kleinem Kettenblatt vorne.


----------



## schmadde (27. Oktober 2008)

Seehr schön! 
Aber Leichtbau ist das grade nicht, auch wenn nur das edelste vom edelsten verbaut ist. Habe mir deshalb den Surly-Rahmen nicht gekauft. Als Ex-Leichtbauer hast Du es aber sicher mal gewogen?


----------



## Onegear (27. Oktober 2008)

WOW, am Surly sind ja echt nur die allerfeinsten Sachen dran. Vor allem die ENO hat's mir angetan. Persönlich würde ich nen Flite bevorzugen, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
Das Brodie eine Seite vorher ist auch große Kunst und passt so geil zu der Hornbach-Werbung im TV 

@Schmadde: als Leichtbauer kauft man sich auch keinen Surly Rahmen, da hat man normalerweise andere Beweggründe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (27. Oktober 2008)

...hmmm... das Surly ist schon ganz schön....

...aber man(n) könnte jetzt wiede rne Diskussion losbrechen von wegen.... Surlyrahmen für wenig Geld mit hochpreisigen Teilen wie ChrisKing zu kombinieren....


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2008)

Was spricht da den dagegen ? Der Surly ist für seinen Preis wirklich schön gemacht und auf jeden Fall was besonderes.


----------



## Heiko_München (27. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Surly ist ....auf jeden Fall was besonderes.



...naja.....


----------



## burn (27. Oktober 2008)

du hast da fussel an der kette


----------



## chimaera (27. Oktober 2008)

Radical schrieb:


> Mehr hier. Wird wahrscheinlich verkauft, falls wer Interesse hat einfach mal melden...



Ich habe Tränen in den Augen. Mir haben sie hier vor ein paar Wochen mein gutes altes Scott Blackstone aus dem Hinterhof geklaut, und der Rahmen schaut meinem Kleinen doch arg, arg ähnlich. Wenn auch im neuen Gewand. Schnief.


----------



## pueftel (28. Oktober 2008)

...einige interessante Einwände zum 1x1, mal sehen,

also abgefelxt wird am Rahmen schon mal nichts, das 1x1 ist so wie es ist und das ist auch gut so.

Um die Kettenspannung mache ich mir im Moment auch nicht so große Gedanken. Die chris king fun bolts halten das Hinterrad schon da wo es hingehört.

Ein besonders leichtes Rad wollte ich wirklich nicht aufbauen. Technik und vor allen Dingen Optik standen absolut im Vordergrund. Ausgegangen ist es dann wie beim kochen, nur die besten Zutaten, dann schmeckt es auch...

Gewogen habe ich an dem Rad nicht ein Teil, komplett wiegt es aber noch deutlich unter 11000gr.

Zum Aufbau grundsätzlich sage ich lieber nichts, ich möchte keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten. Für mich hat es der Rahmen verdient mit klasse Teilen aufgebaut zu werden und ich glaube, ich kann das ein wenig beurteilen. 

Sonst soll sich jeder ein eigenes Bild vom Rad machen.


Danke für die überwiegend positive Kritik!



Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (28. Oktober 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sonst soll sich jeder ein eigenes Bild vom Rad machen.
> 
> ...



Man kann ja auch nach Fusseln suchen...

Für mich ein sehr, sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## DarkListener (28. Oktober 2008)

like it 

Auch wenn es mich persönlich arg schmerzen würde, derart sündhaft teure Teile an nem SSP zu verbauen, dass mir doch zunächst mal als Zweitrad dient.

Aber wahnsinnig tolle Kombination. Einzig die Brauntöne der Brooks Parts beissen sich ein wenig mit dem dunklen Violett der CK-Naben. Aber das is Geschmackssache


----------



## Olllli (28. Oktober 2008)

Schön ist es ja schon. Ich fahre ja auch ein 1x1.
Aber ist es nicht Schwachsinn so abartig teure Teile an einen "Wasserrohrrahmen" zu schrauben?


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## pueftel (28. Oktober 2008)

..ein Zweitrad gibt es bei mir schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr. Immer entweder oder.

Die chris king Naben sind schwarz, der violette Schimmer liegt wohl am Licht.

Frank


----------



## Heiko_München (28. Oktober 2008)

Olllli schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ist es nicht Schwachsinn so abartig teure Teile an einen "Wasserrohrrahmen" zu schrauben?
> .....



Gute Beschreibung: Wasserrohr....


----------



## Alex de Large (28. Oktober 2008)

C.K. Teile sind in erster Linie funktionell und in zweiter Linie schön (ersteres objektiv, letzteres subjektiv)

Also, was spricht dagegen, einen stabilen Stahlrahmen mit funktionellen Parts, die auch noch gut aussehen, auszustatten?


----------



## pueftel (28. Oktober 2008)

Olllli schrieb:


> Schön ist es ja schon. Ich fahre ja auch ein 1x1.
> Aber ist es nicht Schwachsinn so abartig teure Teile an einen "Wasserrohrrahmen" zu schrauben?
> 
> Olllli



..mensch olllli, Du weißt doch wie die Sache läuft. Erwartest Du jetzt echt ne Antwort von mir?

Frank


----------



## Olllli (28. Oktober 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..mensch olllli, Du weißt doch wie die Sache läuft. Erwartest Du jetzt echt ne Antwort von mir?
> 
> Frank



Natürlich nicht. Jetzt wo sogar ich eine Thomson Stütze (im Wasserrohr englischer Herkunft) habe....


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## pueftel (28. Oktober 2008)

..siehst Du

Frank


----------



## Opernfreunde (28. Oktober 2008)

C.K. Teile sind in erster Linie funktionell und in zweiter Linie schön 


Ja, ja.
Meine goldene Rolex ist auch in erster Linie funktionell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueftel (28. Oktober 2008)

..mein Glückwunsch zur Rolex! Würde mir auch gefallen, nur nicht unbedingt in gold.

Frank


----------



## chri55 (28. Oktober 2008)

pwnd!


----------



## NoMütze (30. Oktober 2008)

Servus,
darf mal mein Single vorstellen:

Rahmen: Airborne Lucky Strike
Gabel: Surly Instigator
Vorbau/Lenker: RaceFace
Kurbel: Hone 32
Pedal: Shim 545
Bremsen: Avid SingleDigit7
mit Surly Singlelator, KMC, 16-er,

apropos CK: CK Steuersatz, Naben


----------



## apollo26 (30. Oktober 2008)

kon schrieb:


> ich seh schon, die scheibe kommt hier im forum tendenziell eher weniger an.  egal, ich finds gerade so rum geil.
> 
> evtl. tausche ich noch die scheibe gegen eine mit schwarzem spider, wenn ich mir das bild so anschaue stört mich das gold doch etwas.
> 
> ...




Ich finde die Supermoto Scheibe Hammer GEIL!!!!!!!
Hoffe nur das es dir nicht die Spechen wegreißt


----------



## Hell-on-Wheelz (31. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt hab ich mir auch eins gebaut:

GT Saddleback Rahmen 18" sandgestrahlt und in Platingrau lackieren lassen.
GT Karakoram Gabel in Inferno mit Vorbau aus´m eBay ergattert.

Alte LX Kurbel, Crux Kettenblatt, Mongoose Pedale mit Zefal-Käfigen, und ein alter Mongoose-Alu-Flatbar montiert. Man beachte die Kabelhänger; allerdings wird die Konstruktion nochmal überarbeitet, aber ich habe die Hänger so hoch postiert, dass im Hinntergrund das Platingrau den Kontrast schafft. Also alt und neu kombiniert. 

War mein erster SSP-Aufbau

...und?...was denkt ihr...


----------



## Hell-on-Wheelz (31. Oktober 2008)

...hoppla...nochmal 2 Bilder


----------



## Splatter666 (31. Oktober 2008)

Moin!

Ganz schön bunt, schwarzer Sattel und Griffe wären schöner - is aber Geschmackssache 
Aber die Bremszugführung am VR is nich dein ernst, oder?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## r0ckZ (31. Oktober 2008)

bevor das neue (schönwetterrad) kommt, muss das treueste radl, was ich je hatte, hier noch mal gezeigt werden. seit zwei jahren immer mit dabei in berlin (und umgebung), hat jede schweinerei mitgemacht und hat nie probleme bereitet.
nächstes jahr kriegt es mal eine verdiente verschönerung - soll ja weiterhin benutzt werden 

44:14 und keine probleme mit den knien. gelenkkapseln von plus sind schon was feines. softere übersetzungen probiert, aber nie sympathisch gefunden.


----------



## ottokarina (31. Oktober 2008)

da haste dir schon so einen pompösen hintergrund ausgesucht und dann nicht mal schloß und schutzbleche fürs foto entfernet..tsts..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (31. Oktober 2008)

dient wahrscheinlich dazu den proletarischen hintergrund des rades besser in szene zu setzen. nein dieses rad ist keine wohnzimmerschönheit, nein dieses rad fährt auch bei miesem wetter in die verwegensten bezirke der stadt....


----------



## lightmetal (1. November 2008)

boah ich bin so voll.... das bild is irre. haha... weird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111elf!!!!!!!


----------



## r0ckZ (1. November 2008)

ottokarina schrieb:


> da haste dir schon so einen pompösen hintergrund ausgesucht und dann nicht mal schloß und schutzbleche fürs foto entfernet..tsts..


wieso auch - schloss und schutzbleche gehören zu dem ding, wie profilierte reifen an ein mtb. hätt ichs auch noch putzen sollen? 



elsepe schrieb:


> dient wahrscheinlich dazu den proletarischen hintergrund des rades besser in szene zu setzen. nein dieses rad ist keine wohnzimmerschönheit, nein dieses rad fährt auch bei miesem wetter in die verwegensten bezirke der stadt....


den ersten satz krieg ich noch nicht ganz eingeordnet 
bin rumgefahren, cam hinten im rucksack und die ganze zeit nach einem farblich passenden hintergrund geschaut. das kam bei raus - das blau der pedale wurde angenehm aufgegriffen 
und ja - das radl fährt überall hin - egal welches wetter, egal in welchen bezirk, egal welche streckenlänge, egal der eigene zustand



lightmetal schrieb:


> boah ich bin so voll.... das bild is irre. haha... weird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111elf!!!!!!!



yeah.


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2008)

... solange das rad alleine heim findet...

gefällt.
und die kulisse ist großes kino.


----------



## Felixxx (1. November 2008)

Grandiose Kulisse  da kann ich bei Weitem nicht mithalten...

Aber ich traue mich trotzdem:





Fun Works Team Zero 5 Rahmen von actionsports ohne Canti-Sockel und ohne Zuganschläge/Zugführungen für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk.





Zu guter Letzt eine Gesamtansicht:




Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## kacktus (3. November 2008)

Mein erstes projekt unter 2,5er Reifen. Sattelstange, Sattel und Schnellspanner kommen noch neu. Für Infos wo ich blaue teile wie Sattelstange und Schnellspanner käuflich erwerben kann wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. 

Was für Bremsbeläge könnt ihr mir empfehlen.

Bessere Fotos beim Tageslicht werden mal nachgereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (3. November 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Grandiose Kulisse  da kann ich bei Weitem nicht mithalten...
> 
> Aber ich traue mich trotzdem:
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes und stimmiges Rad!!!


----------



## Deleted 112231 (3. November 2008)

hacktus, ist das die originale Lackierung von dem Rahmen? Wenn ja, was für ein Rahmen ist das genau?

MfG
Levent


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2008)

blau ist genau mein thema 



hacktus schrieb:


> ...
> Was für Bremsbeläge könnt ihr mir empfehlen.
> ...


an dem rad meines arbeitgebers 
haben wir normale v-break beläge geschraubt.
er ist nicht der leichteste aber die bremse kommt gut damit klar


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2008)

ich poste so gern gelbe räder


----------



## SAgent (4. November 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ich poste so gern gelbe räder



Neulich bei IKEA? Bau mal was neues auf.....


----------



## kacktus (4. November 2008)

Nee, hab den Rahmen nach der farbgebung der pedale lackieren lassen.




Levent schrieb:


> hacktus, ist das die originale Lackierung von dem Rahmen? Wenn ja, was für ein Rahmen ist das genau?
> 
> MfG
> Levent


----------



## metylan (4. November 2008)

hier mal meins:













Gruss Mike


----------



## lightmetal (4. November 2008)

Wundervoll!


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2008)

Tolles Rad ! Wie fährt sich der Lenker ?


----------



## RealNBK (4. November 2008)

viel wichtiger: Wo bekommt man das geile statement auf der Kettenstrebe her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (4. November 2008)

Sowas kann dir so ziemlich jeder Werbeladen machen. Im Bereich von 15 bis 40 cent pro Buchstabe.


----------



## metylan (5. November 2008)

Ich empfinde die Griffhaltung an dem Lenker (On One Mary Bar) als sehr angenehm und kann den nur empfehlen.

Das Statement ist serienmäßig bei dem Rahmen.

Mike


----------



## Opa Kruse (5. November 2008)

schön schlichter aufbau ... gefällt mir richtig gut!! tolle farbe!
(spacherturm noch wech?)


----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2008)

tolles rad


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. November 2008)

@metylan

Hmmm, kann nur sagen....absolut Bombe deine Kiste......so muß sein, pures Rad kein Schnickschnack und Firlefanz....nur Rad.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## mubi (5. November 2008)

ist das nicht der bau von tadao ando im hintergrund?


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2008)

Yup ! Ein Mann vom Fach.


----------



## therealproceed (5. November 2008)

ich mag dieses bike ! definitif.!
tolle premiumteile, und der rahmen ist einfach mal schick 
super bildhinmtergrund


diese lenker find ich zwar ehrlich hässlich, aber da hat bestimmt jemand seine gründe für. würds gern mal mit flatbar, oder einen flachen rizer sehen 

thomas


----------



## KaZuO (6. November 2008)

Gestern mit Bremse komplettiert!
Zaskar LE 96 18''


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa Kruse (6. November 2008)

bis auf die reifen sehr schmuck


----------



## insanerider (6. November 2008)

metylan schrieb:


> hier mal meins:



Serh schick. Woher bekomme ich diesen Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## invincible (6. November 2008)

metylan schrieb:


> hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus Interesse und weils hier gerade passt frage ich mal (obwohl es eine Gallerie sein soll): 

Wo liegt der Sinn eines solchen Lenkers. Soll er einfach schick aussehen, klassisch oder funktional sein? Oder alles zusammen? Für mich sieht das SO nämlich bescheiden aus.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. November 2008)

Die Dinger (Lenker, On one Mary) sind sch....bequem zu fahren, durfte selber mal einen auf nem Bike fahren.
Mich hat bis jetzt nur der hohe Preis von den Teilen abgeschreckt, aaaaber kommt noch.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Ha ! Jetzt hab' ich doch was gefunden....Spacer weg ! Und Decals von den Felgen !


----------



## metylan (7. November 2008)

Ja, Ja die Spacer kommen schon noch weg, wenn ich mir mit der Vorbaulänge sicher bin und dann den passenden Thomson montiert habe.

Aber frühestens im Januar, da im Deszember dieser Lenker ankommt und erst einmal ausgiebig getestet werden will.







Die Aufkleber der Felgen kommen auch mal weg, hab bisher aber noche keine Lust gehabt.

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (7. November 2008)

metylan schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber der Felgen kommen auch mal weg, hab bisher aber noche keine Lust gehabt.
> Mike



Versteh ich, ist ne echte Strafarbeit.

Zumindestens hinten würd ich ne kleinere Scheibe montieren. 180? ist mir an diesem Rad irgendwie zu mächtig.Vielleicht könntest Du bei einer kleineren Scheibe hinten auf den Adapter verzichten. Außerdem gefällt mir das verspielte Design der Scheiben nicht wirklich (just my 2 cents).

Ansonsten top. Gilt auch für die (gplante) Lenkerkombi


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Hab gerade meine 823er Felgen von allen Decals befreit. Am besten gehts, wenn man die Felge etwas mit dem Fön anwärmt, dann langsam abziehen. Die Reste gehen am besten mit Waschbenzin weg.


----------



## jkd (7. November 2008)

Singlespeed-Lastensegler 

http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/66616/ppuser/1699


----------



## zaskarle96 (7. November 2008)

KaZuO schrieb:


> Gestern mit Bremse komplettiert!
> Zaskar LE 96 18''



Hey ich habe was ganz ähnliches in Blau!! Bilder noch mit Schaltung in meiner Galerie......... neue Bilder erst wenn die Laufradkombi konfiguriert ist!!

Ach ja hat jemand Interesse an nem Hinterrad mit AC Nabe in Rot 517er Felge in schwarz schwarze Speichen alles tutti nur die Farbe stört??!!


----------



## olli (8. November 2008)

Hab meinen "Cross"-Cruiser auf schmale Reifen, hohen Lenker und gefixte Mavic Crossride umgebaut.

LAUFRADGEWICHT VORHER: 5,7 kg inkl. Reifen und Ritzel! 





Laufradgewicht jetzt ca. 2,7 kg inkl. Ritzel:













Ein Unterschied wie TAG und NACHT.


----------



## elsepe (8. November 2008)

immer noch schick obwohl der andere lenker fieser ausgesehen hat. die reifen sind wohl kenda flame oder da wiegt einer schon ganz gern mal 1,5 kilo


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2008)

der lenker ist evil


----------



## böser_wolf (8. November 2008)

was für eine idee steht hinter dem hinterradspanner 
2muttern???? blick ich net

ah jetzt mini pegs bmx style


----------



## mismo (8. November 2008)

ich vermute mal, dass eine zum kontern ist. 
ist das 135 mm einbaubreite hinten? ich wollt eh mal wissen ob man eine VR-disc nabe auf 135 mm aufspacern kann? kann man?

gruß


----------



## olli (8. November 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was für eine idee steht hinter dem hinterradspanner
> 2muttern???? blick ich net
> 
> ah jetzt mini pegs bmx style



Schutz des Überstehenden Gewindes (Hinterbaubreite ca. 120mm, Spanner für 135mm) und Schutz meiner Beine vor dem Gewinde ...

Es ist eine HR Nabe, deren Freilauf ich entfernt habe:

Hinten Freilauf weg,
Achse gekürzt,
Spacer entfernt und teilweise abgesägt,
Einbaubreite verringert,
Fixel montiert,
bemerkt, daß Fixel eine breite Kette braucht,
zum Händler gedüst,
Rotstern und Stahlspannachsen*** gekauft,
Zuasammengebaut,
Rad mittig zentriert,
PASST!

*** Leider ist die Achse mit einer Stufe versehen, auf der Freilaufseite ist sie dünner, die Abschlusskontermutter hat einen Kragen, der ins Ausfallende geht. Wenn man das Industrielager gegen eines ersetzt, das den gleichen Innendurchmesser (10?) wie das andere Lager hat, kann man wohl einfach eine Schraubachse montieren! Aber die Spannachse hat ca. 35 km gehalten - unter anderem den Dachau Karlsberg mit 42/18 im extremen Wiegetritt hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (8. November 2008)

Da:



...sorry für Balkonbild!


----------



## Marm (8. November 2008)

mein Sommerflirt


----------



## ottokarina (8. November 2008)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry für Balkonbild!



was sind denn das für bremsgriffe?


----------



## mhetl (8. November 2008)

Marm schrieb:


> mein Sommerflirt



Ui, welche Länge hat denn die Sattelstütze? Sieht schon irgendwie komisch aus, aber wenn es paßt, weitermachen. 

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Marm (8. November 2008)

> Ui, welche Länge hat denn die Sattelstütze? Sieht schon irgendwie komisch aus, aber wenn es paßt, weitermachen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Maik



420 und passt!


----------



## chickenway-user (8. November 2008)

Marm schrieb:


> mein Sommerflirt




Eins der hässlichsten Räder die ich kenne. Und ich kenn mich mit hässlichen Rädern aus!


----------



## Hotas (8. November 2008)

Hi,
mein erster SSP ist soeben fertig geworden. 
42x16 - 9,3 kg ...pottschwer ...

Noch offen:
- silberne Pedale
- 130er Nitto-Vorbau
- Aufkleberreste von den Felgen entfernen
- silberne Schnellspanner 
- vielleicht die roten Nippel gegen silberne tauschen.
- vielleicht einen anderen Flaschenhalter ran

Erste Proberunde war genial. Ich liebe es jetzt schon.
Gruß,
Hotas


----------



## kingmoe (8. November 2008)

Ich habe heute aus Keller-Resten und ein paar Neuteilen für einen Freund sein erstes SSP aufgebaut. Und er ist ganz angetan von neuen Stadt-Schleuder. Ist ein alter Enik-Tourenrahmen. Leider nur ein Handybild.

Der Vorbau wechselt noch und kommt dann tiefer. Und der Junge ist noch im Wachstum, die Stütze wird sicher mit der Zeit noch weiter rauskommen ,-)


----------



## elsepe (8. November 2008)

was hast du mit der hinterradbremse gemacht das sie nen crossreifen schluckt oder ist das keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (8. November 2008)

Marm schrieb:


> mein Sommerflirt (...)


Du bist ungefaehr ... 2.12 m gross??  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Marm (8. November 2008)

> Du bist ungefaehr ... 2.12 m gross??
> 
> LG ... Wolfi


na es sind ganze 199cm aber ich mag die großen Rahmen nicht so ( denke das sieht man)



> Eins der hässlichsten Räder die ich kenne. Und ich kenn mich mit hässlichen Rädern aus!


es hat sicher Gründe warum du keine Bilder von deinen Bikes eingestellt hast!

p.s. hübsches Profilbild 




ich mag meine kleine graue Maus


----------



## kleinerHai (8. November 2008)

ottokarina schrieb:


> was sind denn das für bremsgriffe?



Billige Promax-Crossbremshebel.


----------



## r0ckZ (8. November 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Eins der hässlichsten Räder die ich kenne. Und ich kenn mich mit hässlichen Rädern aus!


----------



## HILLKILLER (8. November 2008)

Marm schrieb:


> ich mag meine kleine graue Maus



Finds gut, nur irgendwie baut die Gabel etwas hoch (Die alten MZ ja eh), etwas ehr raceiges würde dem Rad besser stehen  Auch wenns dann ne noch schönere Sattelüberhöhung gibt, würde aber stimmiger wirken.

Gruß aus MD
HK


----------



## martn (9. November 2008)

nich nur hässlich (was ja irgendwo geschmackssache is), aber auch noch sinnlos... wenn du auf schmale pellen stehst, leg dir ein rennrad zu, der kona rahmen hats nich verdient, so zweckentfremdet verhunzt zu werden. die gabel auch nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mismo (9. November 2008)

martn schrieb:


> [...] wenn du auf schmale pellen stehst, leg dir ein rennrad zu [..]



ich fahr auch aufm kleinen mtb rahmen 1.3 sport contact von conti (siehe album). nur weil man schmale reifen mag, muss man nicht zwangsläufig ständig RR fahren. 


gruß


----------



## chickenway-user (9. November 2008)

Klar kann man auch aufm MTB schmale Reifen fahren. Aber es schaut halt einfach ******* aus. Wie man sieht...
Dickere Reifen und den Sattel ein bisschen rein und schon schaut der Hobel da oben gut aus.

Und auf den letzten Seiten gibts sogar Bilder von meinen Rädern. Aber ich zeig dir natürlich gern nochmal wie gut ich mich mit hässlichen Rädern auskenn:


----------



## Felixxx (9. November 2008)

ich mag meine kleine graue Maus[/QUOTE]

Sehr schönes bike  MTBs mit schmalen Slicks sehen schon im Stand schnell aus. Rennrad bei knapp 2 Metern sieht ja nur daneben aus - alleine dann das 200mm Steuerrohr...

Angenehmen Sonntag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Maxximum (9. November 2008)

also iwie mag ich marms ''graue maus''.
auf den ersten blick ungewöhnlich und nicht ästetisch, aber wenn mans dann etwas länger anschaut wirds immer besser.
ich finds vor allem gut weils nich so mainstream ist.


----------



## Marm (9. November 2008)

an meinem 29er sieht es bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe nurnoch halb so schlimm aus mit der Stütze.

wie schon erwähnt fühle ich mich halt auf kleineren Rahmen wohler und das sieht auf den ersten Blick meist ziemlich krass aus. 





Küchenbilder sind doch die besten.


----------



## mügge (9. November 2008)

hier mal meiner....is vorgestern fertig geworden. sry für des schlechte bild. nen besseres kommt die tage noch.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/222400

des nächste projekt steht schon vor der tür


----------



## böser_wolf (9. November 2008)

Marm schrieb:


> na es sind ganze 199cm aber ich mag die großen Rahmen nicht so ( denke das sieht man)
> 
> 
> es hat sicher Gründe warum du keine Bilder von deinen Bikes eingestellt hast!
> ...



ne 420 stütze wie wie weit steckt die noch im sattelrohr   2cm???


----------



## Deleted 112231 (9. November 2008)

Bin ich der einzige, der MTB mit dünnen Slicks und Federgabel geil findet? 
Sowas müsst man mal fixed probieren, ist bestimmt auch gut zum trixen geeignet. *gg*

MfG
Levent


----------



## lightmetal (9. November 2008)

Die Gabel versaut es einfach derb. Weniger Federweg oder kompaktere Bauform würden schöner wirken.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. November 2008)

Ganz und gar nicht, denn ich find das Bike auch genial.......bin früher selber MTB mit schmäleren Slicks gefahren bevor ich noch zusätzlich zum RR über gegangen bin.
Und das mit den hohen Sattelstützen ist für mich auch kein Fremdwort(1,95m), bevorzuge aber dann doch etwas höhere Rahmen.
Allerdings stehe ich auch auf krasse Sattelüberhöhungen, Vorbau immer gerade.
Nur Federgabel kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage, hat sich ausgefedert.
Nur noch Ultrahardtail.....mit Carbongäbelchen......
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marm (9. November 2008)

> ne 420 stütze wie wie weit steckt die noch im sattelrohr 2cm???



die stütze ist an der 13er markierung also ist sie ganze 29cm draussen.
hat bei ,,der grauen maus" sicher mit der gesamtoptik zu tun das es so krass wirkt.

das bild mit dem 29er sollte das ganz gut zeigen. 



> Die Gabel versaut es einfach derb. Weniger Federweg oder kompaktere Bauform würden schöner wirken.



habe jahrelang nen starres MTB mit slicks gefahren und kann sagen das ich mit der Z 3.5  schneller und aggresiver im stadtverkehr unterwegs bin.
klar würden es auch 80mm machen aber mit den 100mm ist es möglich eine weiche einstellung mit reserven zu fahren. 
2m und 100kg!


----------



## mismo (9. November 2008)

Levent schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der MTB mit dünnen Slicks und Federgabel geil findet?
> Sowas müsst man mal fixed probieren, ist bestimmt auch gut zum trixen geeignet. *gg*
> 
> MfG
> Levent




ich will meins demnächst fixen. ich bins leid bei schlechtem wetter immer auf freilauf umsteigen zu müssen.


----------



## Maxximum (9. November 2008)

sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## -=FJ=- (9. November 2008)

Mein gerade "fertig" gestelltes SSP:
Eigentlich meine Stadtschlampe, aber jetzt fast schon zu schön um sie als Schlampe zu bezeichnen 











Bremse hinten kommt noch dran und ein Ständer leider auch noch .

Der Rahmen und die Bauteile die noch nicht erneuert wurden sind ziemlich alt, aber ich hab keine Ahnung welches Baujahr und überhaupt.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, um was für einen Rahmen (bzw. Bike) es sich handelt? Nur so aus Interesse. Das Baujahr lässt sich vielleicht auch an dem Schaltwerk festmachen (hier als erstmal provisorischer Kettenspanner verwendet).

Grüße Jonas


----------



## chri55 (9. November 2008)

sind das die Kojak in 2.0? ziemlich fette Dinger. rollen die trotzdem schön leicht?


----------



## therealproceed (9. November 2008)

die graue maus ist schlicht einfach mal ein wunderbares rad find ich. was will man mehr, wenn der mann sein bike mag?
mir gefällts sehr gut

thomas


----------



## -=FJ=- (9. November 2008)

Ja das sind die 2.0er.
Also ich bin total zufrieden mit den Reifen und ihren Rolleigenschaften, bin allerdings auch noch keine anderen Slicks gefahren...


----------



## RealNBK (9. November 2008)

mismo schrieb:


> ich will meins demnächst fixen. ich bins leid bei schlechtem wetter immer auf freilauf umsteigen zu müssen.



Warum? Ich verstehe weder deinen einwand mit dem wetter, noch den ganzen hype...


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. November 2008)

So, ich habe Fertig.

#1: Mein Alltagssinglespeeder:




Und gerade Fertiggeworden, ich nenne es "Scheizzeistdasdingschnell":





aber das ist auch noch lange nicht fertig. Angefangen wird erstmal mit einem Ordentlichen Lenker, dann muss der Pottenhässliche Weiße Schriftzug von Raubling runter (Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Carbonzeugs?) und dann passts.

Moment: Farbe bekommts auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (9. November 2008)

keine Farbe! sieht sehr geil aus. und andere Griffe.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. November 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> So, ich habe Fertig.
> 
> #1: Mein Alltagssinglespeeder:
> 
> ...




Hmm, das gibt jemand im Forum der hat auch die Schrift von seiner Carbongabel runtergemacht.
Soweit ich weiß leicht mit feiner Schleifleine solang bearbeiten bis die Schrift weg ist, danach einfach mit Klarlack wieder versiegeln.
Will aber mal nix behaupten......denke aber so in der Art solte es funktionieren.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## mismo (9. November 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Warum? Ich verstehe weder deinen einwand mit dem wetter, noch den ganzen hype...



weil mein fixed RR mir eigentlich zu schade ist um damit im matsch bzw schnee zu fahren. bei trockenem wetter fahr ich das RR und bei nassem das silberne ohne mich immer zwischen freilauf und fixed umgewöhnen zu müssen. finde ich halt nervig. noch fragen?


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2008)

fixed im gelände wird der trend 2009!

wieder mal schöne räder dabei.
besonders das "?schei??eistdasschnellbrauchtaberanderegriffe" von mikey


----------



## roesli (9. November 2008)

-=FJ=- schrieb:


> Der Rahmen und die Bauteile die noch nicht erneuert wurden sind ziemlich alt, aber ich hab keine Ahnung welches Baujahr und überhaupt.
> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, um was für einen Rahmen (bzw. Bike) es sich handelt? Nur so aus Interesse. Das Baujahr lässt sich vielleicht auch an dem Schaltwerk festmachen (hier als erstmal provisorischer Kettenspanner verwendet).



Das Schaltwerk wurde von Shimano von 1993 bis 1998 gebaut. Da der Rahmen keine Zuganschläge für Cantileverbremsen mehr besitzt, müsste das Bike in den letzten beiden Jahren der schwarzen LX-Gruppe gebaut worden sein, als es schon V-Brakes gab. Das Bike ist also entweder von 1997 oder 1998. Dafür spricht auch das tropfenförmige Unterrohr, das zu der Zeit grad Mode war.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. November 2008)

Dankeschön!

Lenker und Griffe fliegen eh zur nächstmöglichen Gelegenheit, dann kommt ein Bahnlenker und das Brooks-Lederband liegt schon daheim, trau mich da aber ned so recht ans wickeln ran...

Gabel wird wohl def. eine Große Baustelle werden...oder ich papp einfach was drüber..

Griffe sind übrigens geil. Nilpferde+Elefanten und ich spar mir durch die Bobbels am Ende einen Anschlagschutz fürs OR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard13 (9. November 2008)

Levent schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der MTB mit dünnen Slicks und Federgabel geil findet?
> Sowas müsst man mal fixed probieren, ist bestimmt auch gut zum trixen geeignet. *gg*
> 
> MfG
> Levent



Nein, du bist nicht der einzige mit dieser Neigung! sieht doch sehr geil aus die Karre! Verstehe auch nicht den Antrieb sich über anderer Leute Räder so auszulassen. Verstehe diese Gallerie eher als Plattform seinen neuesten Stolz zu präsentieren.Enden der Woche wird mein Cannondale M500 als Singlespeeder fertig sein. mit schön schmalen Slicks.Poste dann mal. gruß aus Bielefeld! Daniel


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. November 2008)

Bin schon gespannt......na dann hau mal rein.....


----------



## nikedi (9. November 2008)

mismo schrieb:


> ich will meins demnächst fixen. ich bins leid bei schlechtem wetter immer auf freilauf umsteigen zu müssen.



hats mit der Kettenspannung genau gepasst oder wie machst du das?

find ich auch sehr schön!


----------



## CDRacer (9. November 2008)

Mein momentanes Stadt-Singlespeedrad


----------



## therealproceed (9. November 2008)

echt, schönes rad, gefällt mir sehr


wie kommst du mit dem ultremo bei schlechterer witterung zurecht, such nämlich noch was für meinen SSPler, stadtmäßig gesehen, und hab mal grob und fein gesehen gar keinen überblick was man da auch für die kalte jahreszeit nimmt/nehmen könnte

thomas


----------



## kon (10. November 2008)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Mein momentanes Stadt-Singlespeedrad



schönes bike. Wie kommst du in der stadt mit den ultremos klar, stichwort pannensicherheit? Ich hatte an meinem fixie im sommer auch ultremos drauf. Nach drei tagen und zwei platten habe ich sie dann wieder runtergenommen.


----------



## SingleLight (10. November 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> So, ich habe Fertig.
> #1: Mein Alltagssinglespeeder:



 Schöne Farbe und schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## kingmoe (10. November 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> was hast du mit der hinterradbremse gemacht das sie nen crossreifen schluckt oder ist das keiner?



Das ist eine Old-School-Bremse, also ein Teil a la Altenburger Syncron. Die hat viel Platz. Ich brauchte so eine, wegen des langen Schenkelmaßes.
Die Reifen sind aber auch keine Crossreifen, sondern Michelin World Tour in 32er Breite.


----------



## CDRacer (10. November 2008)

Also bisher hatte ich mit den Ultremos null Probleme was Platten oder Ähnliches angeht. Da ich vorher noch nie Rennradreifen gefahren bin, kann ich wenig sagen, wie es im Vergleich zu anderen bei schlechten Witterungsverhältnissen aussieht, bisher bin ich bei Nässe auch immer recht vorsichtig unterwegs.


----------



## apollo26 (10. November 2008)

kon schrieb:


> schönes bike. Wie kommst du in der stadt mit den ultremos klar, stichwort pannensicherheit? Ich hatte an meinem fixie im sommer auch ultremos drauf. Nach drei tagen und zwei platten habe ich sie dann wieder runtergenommen.



Hallo

Ich habe mit den STELVIO`S angefangen, waren nicht so der Renner was pannensicherheit ageht!
Dann kam der ULTREMO und was soll ich sagen... absoluter SCHR..TT!!!
Habe in einem Monat zwei Sätze zersemmelt!
NULL PANNENSCHUTZ!!

Jetzt fahre ich ein paar popelige Drahtreifen (Rennraddimension) und seither keine Probleme mehr!


Gruß Apollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. November 2008)

Da wirste wohl ein paar Montagsmodelle erwischt haben, denn ich fahr den Ultremo schon seit Mai aufm RR.......und was soll ich sagen.....das beste was ich je hatte.
Vom Rollwiederstand bis zum Grip bei Nässe......ein geiler reifen.
Solang es den gibt werd ich den fahren, nächstes Jahr kommt der auch auf mein Zweitrennrad.
Außerdem ist der Ultremo ja auch ein STRASSENREIFEN.......ich weiß ja net wo ihr rumfahrt.
Hatte in zwei Jahren und ca. 8500 km net einen platten.....auch nicht aufm MTB(RacingRalph).
So jetzt aber genug off Topic.....Bilder, Bilder, Bilder...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## -=FJ=- (10. November 2008)

Hat jemand Bilder von einem zwecks Kettenspannung ausgefeilten vertikalen Ausfallende?
Habe jetzt noch als Übergangslösung mein altes Schaltwerk angebaut (siehe letzte Seite). 
Jaja, Sufu... Finde aber keine Bilder.

Gruß Jonas


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. November 2008)

Funktionieren eigentlich die Querfeldein Bremshebel mit Cantilever?  Dachte die gehen nur mir Rennradbremsen..

Mfg


----------



## Hotas (10. November 2008)

Die Canti-Bremshebel mit RR-Bremsen funktionieren und Cross-Zusatzhebel mit RR-B. auch, müßten Crosshebel mit Canti-Bremsen funktionieren. Tun sie auch. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis paßt.
Cheers,
Hotas.


----------



## kleinerHai (10. November 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> Funktionieren eigentlich die Querfeldein Bremshebel mit Cantilever?  Dachte die gehen nur mir Rennradbremsen..
> 
> Mfg



Sicher! Ich zitier mich mal selbst...



kleinerHai schrieb:


> Billige Promax-Crossbremshebel.


----------



## KONI-DU (10. November 2008)

Möchte meinen SSP vorstellen.
Ist als Winterbike gedacht. Bin positiv überrascht, wieviel Spaß ein 1Gangrad machen kann !


----------



## Bikefritzel (10. November 2008)

-=FJ=- schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder von einem zwecks Kettenspannung ausgefeilten vertikalen Ausfallende?
> Habe jetzt noch als Übergangslösung mein altes Schaltwerk angebaut (siehe letzte Seite).
> Jaja, Sufu... Finde aber keine Bilder.
> 
> Gruß Jonas



ja habe ich (3mm musten damals weg)

inzwischen hängt die gelängte kette etwas durch macht aber nix wenn du bilder willst kann cih welche machen. erwarte dir aber ned zuviel man sieht selbst wenn mans weiß fast nix.


----------



## RealNBK (10. November 2008)

@ KONI-DU:
Sieht bis auf die viel zu hohe gabel wirklich ser ordentlich aus.
Evtl. travelst du die Gabel einfach mal um 2-4Cm und du wirst sehen wieviel geiler sich ein rad fahren lässt... Ist bei der Gabel wirklich total einfach.


----------



## Omsen (10. November 2008)

Aus dem Urlaub in San Francisco  Leider nicht meine...





Ein Langster:





ein anderes:





Pause:





Vielleicht schaffe ich es bald mal meine auch hochzuladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (11. November 2008)

So, seit gestern bin ich übrigens (solange die Wunden an Händen und Knien verheilt sind) mit Ultegra-Bremse und DX-Hebeln sowie einem Freilauf (gnarf) unterwegs. Fürn Stadtverkehr fühl ich mich so, grad am Anfang sicherer.


----------



## #easy# (11. November 2008)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Möchte meinen SSP vorstellen.
> Ist als Winterbike gedacht. Bin positiv überrascht, wieviel Spaß ein 1Gangrad machen kann !




das Gefällt mir was für eine Übersetzung fährst Du denn?
Ich stelle dann auch mal mein SSP hier rein und ich habe es auch als Winterbike bzw. aus der reste Kiste zusammen gebaut und ich bin gestern wieder mal eine schöne Feierabend-Runde gefahren macht echt spaß und ich glaube das ich auch nächstes Jahr im "Sommer" damit fahren werde  Ich kann echt nur jeden mal raten, einen SSP zu fahren, aber wem sag ich das hier..... 
Ich fahre zur Zeit 36/17 für den Winter mache ich vieleicht hinten noch etwas größeres drauf mal sehen, ansonsten habt Ihr jetzt einen neuen SSP-Fahrer ob ihr wollt oder nicht


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2008)

Omsen schrieb:


> ...


jemand ne idee, wo es einen solchen/ähnlichen 
frontgepäckträger geben könnte?
eigenbau scheidet aus...


----------



## ottokarina (11. November 2008)

kannste wohl von jedem alten postrad klauen
            (und halt ein bißchen umbauen)


----------



## m(A)ui (11. November 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jemand ne idee, wo es einen solchen/ähnlichen
> frontgepäckträger geben könnte?
> eigenbau scheidet aus...


hier: http://www.classic-cycle.de/oxid.ph...56d8.93311869/anid/4f94517b21fb923e1.06848572
oder von Pauls.

maui


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2008)

thanx m(A)ui, sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (11. November 2008)

Omsen schrieb:


> Pause:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für eine Bereifung ist das? Bzw. such einen schlechtwettertauglichen RRReifen und wollte nicht direkt zu Cyclocrossern greifen (Platz wäre aber vorhanden, am liebsten wäre mir 28er oder 30er Breite), kennt ihr da was in der günstigsten Preislage?


----------



## ottokarina (11. November 2008)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> hier: http://www.classic-cycle.de/oxid.ph...56d8.93311869/anid/4f94517b21fb923e1.06848572
> oder von Pauls.
> 
> maui




bedenke aber, dass dein steuerrohr dafür auch lang genug sein muss. (bei dem geklauten vom postrad wäre es das gleiche)
die konstruktion oben ist anders aufgebaut. vielleicht kannst du es aber einfach umbasteln


----------



## KONI-DU (11. November 2008)

@RealNBK
Joh, da haste Recht. Aber die Gabel ist eh "durch" und dient eher als Vorderrad Halter  Lässt sich aber gut fahren 

@#easy#
Ich fahre 36/16.


----------



## ZeFlo (11. November 2008)

Levent schrieb:


> Was für eine Bereifung ist das? Bzw. such einen schlechtwettertauglichen RRReifen und wollte nicht direkt zu Cyclocrossern greifen (Platz wäre aber vorhanden, am liebsten wäre mir 28er oder 30er Breite), kennt ihr da was in der günstigsten Preislage?



... sieht nach dem da aus

http://www.vittoria.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8102&Itemid=122


hinten halt durchgeskiddet ...


ciao
flo


----------



## mr.impossible (11. November 2008)

nach über einem jahr suche, kam jetzt letzte woche endlich der passende rahmen hier im forum vorbei und nach zwei touren am wochnende gibts jezt auch fotos vom neuesten familien mitglied. 

die farbe ist diesmal zufall, aber natürlich auch kein nachteil, das ist jetzt mein insgesamt 6. weisses rad, trends kommen und gehen, ich bleib mir troy

bis auf die gabel waren alle teile entweder schon im keller, oder im laden auf lager, bremsanlage ist noch leihweise da ich nicht alle fittings für meine quad zusammen habe, ansonsten bleibts vorerst mal so. einsatzzweck soll crosscountry und marathons sein, nach fast zehn jahren könnt ich ja mal wieder.
auf den ersten ausfahrten waren die unterschiede zu meinem anderen mtb natürlich gewaltig, nach sechs jahren fully fahren wundert man sich doch erstmal, wie lange die räder in der luft sind wenn man in ruppigem gelände bremst, auch die eingeschränkte bewegungsfreiheit wenns steil wird und man "habbi-style", also mit sattel raus abfährt, muss erst wieder neu erlernt werden.
auf der anderen seite erstaunt mich doch, dass es so viel  leichter ist mit 36 -18/ 10.5kg  500hm zurückzulegen, als mit 24 -32 und 14,6kg. die sitzposition machts.









grüsse

mischa


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Sehr geil. Und Barends werd ich nie mögen...


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2008)

kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## cmbr (11. November 2008)

Geht das auch als Singlespeed durch?
Gestern halbwegs fertig geworden


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2008)

hauptsache es gehen barspins


----------



## cmbr (11. November 2008)

barspin geht aber nur no-footed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2008)

Bin gerade am Singlespeed-Umbau/Aufbau. Da mein Coladosen-Rahmen über konventionelle Ausfallenden verfügt und ich nicht in Excenter+neue Kurbel investieren möchte, brauche ich wohl einen Kettenspanner.
Welcher ist wirklich zu empfehlen (Rohloff) ?


----------



## chri55 (11. November 2008)

mit oder doch lieber ohne Feder?


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2008)

Gute Frage...nächste Frage...
Welcher hält mehr aus ? Bin relativ schwer.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. November 2008)

Also ich hab mir aus einem alten V-Brake Hebel einen gemacht, funzt super.
Noch ein bißchen poliert dann schauts auch gut aus.
Wiege auch 98 kilo.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Felixxx (11. November 2008)

Nachdem ich alle möglichen Kettenspanner ausprobiert habe, bin ich beim Poison mit aussen liegender Feder hängengeblieben. Gut verarbeitet, super Funktion auch im ruppigsten Gelände und nur Euro 9,90 





Allerdings getunt mit durchbohrtem, industriegelagertem Schaltröllchen...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## mhetl (11. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bin gerade am Singlespeed-Umbau/Aufbau. Da mein Coladosen-Rahmen über konventionelle Ausfallenden verfügt und ich nicht in Excenter+neue Kurbel investieren möchte, brauche ich wohl einen Kettenspanner.
> Welcher ist wirklich zu empfehlen (Rohloff) ?



Erstens SuFu und zweitens, bitte nicht in der Galerie besprechen.

Danke 

Maik


----------



## -=FJ=- (12. November 2008)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> ja habe ich (3mm musten damals weg)
> 
> inzwischen hängt die gelängte kette etwas durch macht aber nix wenn du bilder willst kann cih welche machen. erwarte dir aber ned zuviel man sieht selbst wenn mans weiß fast nix.



Naja wenn man sowieso nicht so viel sieht kannst du dir das glaubich sparen  
Ich will mich nur nich so recht trauen am Rahmen rumzuwerkeln...
Bräuchte schätzungsweise auch so ca. 2-3 mm (wenn ich entgegen der fahrtrichtung feile). Aber macht es nich mehr Sinn in Richtung Kurbel zu feilen und dann mehr Material wegzunehmen?
Denke ich mir grad, denn so könnte man die Kettenspannung später immernoch halten ohne nachzufeilen, da nach hinten noch "spiel" ist 
?!?!


----------



## VEITHY (12. November 2008)

ich kann vom feilen eher abraten! das hinterrad sitzt nicht mehr richtig im rahmen u die auflagefläche für achsmutter-schnellspanner wird auch kleiner. habs auch schon ausprobiert, finde aber es is nichts halbes u nichts ganzes! 

wenn man keinen kettenspanner am rahmen will is die einizig vernünftige lösung an nem rahmen ohne "singlespeedtaugliche" ausfallenden der "Trickstuff-Exzentriker" (aber halt gut teuer und nicht mit jeder kurbel verwendbar!)


----------



## Kelme (12. November 2008)

VEITHY schrieb:


> ...
> wenn man keinen kettenspanner am rahmen will is die einizig vernünftige lösung an nem rahmen ohne "singlespeedtaugliche" ausfallenden der "Trickstuff-Exzentriker" (aber halt gut teuer und nicht mit jeder kurbel verwendbar!)


Einspruch, euer Ehren!
Da wollen wir die White ENO excentric doch nicht vergessen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (12. November 2008)

Oder den günstigen Magicgear.


----------



## VEITHY (12. November 2008)

stimmt die white eno hab ich vergessen, shame on me...

aber gehören solche sachen hier her  dachte das is ne galerie?


----------



## VEITHY (12. November 2008)

ghost ring fällt mir da noch ein ;-)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Rlse9h74Q8Y&feature=related

oder kleine excenter für die nabenachse:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350968


----------



## -=FJ=- (12. November 2008)

VEITHY schrieb:


> aber gehören solche sachen hier her  dachte das is ne galerie?



Oh stimmt, sry 
Ich denk mal ich lass das feilen bleiben 

Dann mal weiter ontopic


----------



## mubi (13. November 2008)

rixe 28"
laufräder 26" 
hinten mit rücktritt

könnte bald mein neue schlampe werden


----------



## elsepe (13. November 2008)

irgendwie gruselig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottokarina (13. November 2008)

ähm...wo ist die kette?


----------



## mubi (13. November 2008)

kette? was ist das?  kommt noch! 
gruselig? versteh ich nicht? gruselig cool oder gruselig sch...?


----------



## stephanfranz (13. November 2008)

ottokarina schrieb:


> ähm...wo ist die kette?


 Das ist der neue Antifixed Trend, Freilauf in beide Richtungen


----------



## elsepe (13. November 2008)

mubi schrieb:


> kette? was ist das?  kommt noch!
> gruselig? versteh ich nicht? gruselig cool oder gruselig sch...?




letzteres eher, ich seh da auch nicht viel potential. lass mich aber gern überraschen.

seb


----------



## mubi (13. November 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> letzteres eher, ich seh da auch nicht viel potential. lass mich aber gern überraschen.
> 
> seb



darf ich damit fahren wenn es dir gefällt?


----------



## elsepe (13. November 2008)

in hessen geht das wohl...

ist nicht bös gemeint nur mein eindruck den ich von dem gesteckten so hab

btw das ist ja ganz nett, cooler vorbau


----------



## Seniorenzivi (13. November 2008)

Weil es so schön ist dar es jetzt auch mal hierein:


----------



## kon (14. November 2008)

Seniorenzivi schrieb:


> Weil es so schön ist dar es jetzt auch mal hierein:



es geht doch nix über ne solide sattelüberhöhung


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2008)

... und nen schlanken (stahl?) vorbau.
schickes rad.


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. November 2008)

Dazu noch ne ökologisch schicke Farbgebung. Sehr stimmiges Gefährt find ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seniorenzivi (14. November 2008)

Hier mal ne Teile Liste: Teileliste:

- Rahmen: Giant Chicago von 1997 neu gepulvert in "Apfelgrünnmetallic"
- Gabel: no Name Gewinde in 1 1/8 Zoll in Rahmenfarbe gepulvert
- LRS: neue Mavic X217 (Sunburst) 36 Loch Naben (aus der 560/563 Deore LX Gruppe) eingespeicht vom Felix mit Revos(vorn) bzw. Revos/Champion(hinten) 1665 gr
- Reifen: Ritchey Exca Vader
- Bremsen: Shimano Deore LX Cantis mit neuen DiaCompe Belägen und DiaCompe SS7 Bremshebeln
- Lenker: Ritchey Comp gekürzt auf 46 cm
- Steuersatz: Shiamno Deore XT
- Vorbau: Concept USA in 130mm und 5 Grad
- Sattestütze: BBB in 29,2 und 400mm
- Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT
- Kurbel: Shimano Deore LX (560 Gruppe) neu lackiert in schwarz
- Kettenblatt: Stronglight 110 mm Lochkreis, 34 Zähne
- Kette: HG73 6/7/8 fach
- Ritzel: Shimano 15 DX
- Spacer: No Name
- Spanner: Point Racing

Gewicht (inklusive Pedalen 10,1kg)

Und die Felgen nochmal in Groß das ihr alle richtig glotzen könnt


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. November 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Hab meinen "Cross"-Cruiser auf schmale Reifen, hohen Lenker und gefixte Mavic Crossride umgebaut.
> Ein Unterschied wie TAG und NACHT.



Sattel vergessen zu erwähnen?!


elsepe schrieb:


> immer noch schick obwohl der andere lenker fieser ausgesehen hat.


Den Rennlenker hättest Du deshalb vllt. lassen sollen. *dann wäre die Kombi auch mMn wieder bzw. erst Recht 1A*warum wurde der überhaupt getauscht (einfach bequemer so?!)...


----------



## ZeFlo (14. November 2008)

ciao
flo


----------



## BikeViking (14. November 2008)

schick aber Fotos von der Seite wären schon gut. 

wo haste denn den Gepäckträger pulvern lassen ?


----------



## carthum (14. November 2008)




----------



## ufp (14. November 2008)

Seniorenzivi schrieb:


> Weil es so schön ist dar es jetzt auch mal hierein:


Sehr schön  .
Die Farbe ist einfach nur geil   .

Einzig die Flaschenhalter gehören auch in schwarz.

mfg ufp


----------



## moe 11 (15. November 2008)

hier mal mein reste teile eingangrad für den winter 





geändert wird noch

-kettenspanner
-neue farbe für gabel und rahmen
-sattel
-bremsen
-und an der übersetzung muss ich noch ein bissl tüfteln fahr jetzt 44:13


----------



## ikcem (15. November 2008)

Das war der Aufhänger für mein Projekt "Single Speed" -> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=au0Zjn3eB9k [Bei 5:55 Judas Priest, *seufz*]

Mein Rad dazu basiert auf einem 1986er Stahlrahmen, hinter mit einem 120 Ausfallende (wie im Bahnradsport), dazu hab ich jetzt passende Miche Laufräder, die Flatbar ist auf 40cm "Breite" gekürzt, alte 600 Bremsen und den 600er Kurbelsatz dazu, umgebaut mit kürzeren Schrauben auf ein Blatt, Übersetzung 52/18, breite Kette in "Gold" und einen Brooks Lederrennsattel, Moosgummigriffe, damit fast 100% Old School! Gewicht? Keine Ahnung. Bei Ebay hab ich mir ein paar alter Steuerkopfschilder ersteigert, mal sehen welches am besten paßt ...






Dazu hab ich natürlich ein passendes Rennrad so für Cyclsssics und so und ein 26er BMC für die Strasse zwischendurch

Was sagt ihr zum Single Speeder Umbau?

mecki


----------



## moe 11 (15. November 2008)

schickes teil. 

was für ein brooks is des denn? weil ich bin auch noch auf der suche nach einem passenden  sattel für mein altes rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (15. November 2008)

Also optisch wirklich gelungen und ein schönes Konzept! Ich mag an meinen rädern halt nicht solche riesen übersetzungen und das obwohl ich mom, hauptsächlich touren fahre. Und auf touren brauche ich nunmal einen richtigen Rennradlenker und keine Stummelstange.
Für Die Stadt wäre mir diese Übersetzunge einfach zu langsam, aber jeder hat ja andere Beine.
Das Video ist allerdings sehr imposant.


----------



## ikcem (15. November 2008)

moe 11 schrieb:


> schickes teil.
> 
> was für ein brooks is des denn? weil ich bin auch noch auf der suche nach einem passenden  sattel für mein altes rennrad.



Ein  BROOKS SWIFT ST B 360 schwarz, Zitat "der Klassiker unter den Herren-Rennsätteln"


mit verchromtem Stahluntergestell
Maße: 152 x 280 mm.
Gewicht: 495 Gramm
Messing Nieten
lg

mecki


----------



## mügge (15. November 2008)

hier mal meins...kommt aber noch nen andere lenker rauf...den hatte ich noch rumliegen


----------



## Bikefritzel (15. November 2008)

rahmen noch rot und kettespanner weg (magic gear, feilen, halflink was weiß ich irgendwie gehts schon...)


----------



## mügge (15. November 2008)

ne wollte extra den kontrast haben ....rahmen weiß...parts rot...aber irgendwas fehlt noch...
den kettenspanner find ich eigentlich gar nich so schlecht...is nen alter mtb rahmen den ich umlackiert hab und 28 zoll räder ^^


----------



## Nafets190 (15. November 2008)

meins mal







Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apollo26 (15. November 2008)

mügge schrieb:


> hier mal meins...kommt aber noch nen andere lenker rauf...den hatte ich noch rumliegen



Sehr geil!
Nix roter Rahmen, weiß ist der Knaller!
Was ist das für´n Rahmen? Hätte ich auch gerne.......
Gruß Apollo


----------



## mügge (15. November 2008)

@ apollo26
is nen diamondback vertec comp rahmen aus alu ...war vorher knallrotaber und derbe zerkratzt...der rahmen is glaub ich 5 jahre alt und von meinem alten mtb was ich umgebaut hatte...eigentlich nen kellerstück.


----------



## apollo26 (15. November 2008)

mügge schrieb:


> @ apollo26
> is nen diamondback vertec comp rahmen aus alu ...war vorher knallrotaber und derbe zerkratzt...der rahmen is glaub ich 5 jahre alt und von meinem alten mtb was ich umgebaut hatte...eigentlich nen kellerstück.



Sieht schmucke aus! Ich würd den Lenker lassen. Passt alles!
Was ist das für ne Rahmenhöhe.

Grüße


----------



## moe 11 (15. November 2008)

ikcem schrieb:


> Ein  BROOKS SWIFT ST B 360 schwarz, Zitat "der Klassiker unter den Herren-Rennsätteln"
> 
> 
> mit verchromtem Stahluntergestell
> ...



merci 

is schon ein sehr teures stück, naja mal schaun bald is ja weihnachten


----------



## apollo26 (15. November 2008)

mügge schrieb:


> @ apollo26
> is nen diamondback vertec comp rahmen aus alu ...war vorher knallrotaber und derbe zerkratzt...der rahmen is glaub ich 5 jahre alt und von meinem alten mtb was ich umgebaut hatte...eigentlich nen kellerstück.



Aha... und die Gabel??
Du hast 28" Räder verbaut oder?

Gruß


----------



## cmbr (16. November 2008)

Hier mal mein neues von der Stange


----------



## apollo26 (16. November 2008)

cmbr schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues von der Stange



Sehr schick!!


----------



## Bikefritzel (16. November 2008)

@cmbr saugeil

weiß jemand ob es die bremshebel und dieses kuule werkzeug auch einzeln zu erwerben gibt?


----------



## cmbr (16. November 2008)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> @cmbr saugeil
> 
> weiß jemand ob es die bremshebel und dieses kuule werkzeug auch einzeln zu erwerben gibt?



Das Werkzeug gibts im Shop auf der US Felt Seite, vieleicht mal beim Händler anfragen (ich habs von profirad.de)
Die Bremshebel sind von Tektro, keine Ahnung ob es die einzel gibt (allerdings kenn ich auch keinen passenden Lenker dazu


----------



## chri55 (16. November 2008)

da Bremshebel für 31.8 sind bräuchtest du auch noch nen neuen Lenker. oder es gibt sie in verschiedenen Versionen.

edit: zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (16. November 2008)

aha cool danke. passenden lenker hätt ich aber daheim


----------



## cmbr (16. November 2008)

das müssten sie sein

http://tektro.com/02products/11ql.php


----------



## Marm (16. November 2008)

Mein neuer ,,Downhill"-Singlespeeder.


----------



## Filosofem (16. November 2008)

Ah... ich erkenne sie wieder . Du hast dafür aber hoffentlich keine 10th anni gefleddert... oder?

*edit* klitzekleine Style-Abzüge gibts erst auf den 2. Blick. Maguras vorne mit Alu- und hinten mit Stahlschrauben verbauen... tse! Sonst fällt mir nix ein, Augenweide!


----------



## Bikefritzel (16. November 2008)

supergeil. warum downhill?


----------



## Felixxx (16. November 2008)

Wegen der Pedale...

Gibt aber weitere Abzüge in der Style-Note: der Sattelstützenklemmbolzen ist zu lang.

Tolles Rad, Respekt 

Angenehmen Sonntag noch, Felixxx


----------



## jörgl (16. November 2008)

Habe versucht, durch den Umbau dem Rad nochmal ein wenig Spaß einzuhauchen, doch vergebens. Das Teil fährt sich irgendwie nur noch unterdurchschnittlich. Der alleinigen Nutzung als Alltagsrad steht damit nichts mehr im Wege....... 

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/226556]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Marm (16. November 2008)

@ Paul: Ja ich gestehe, eine meiner beiden 10th Anni haben dafür (im wahrsten Sinne) bluten müssen.
Ja das mit den Schrauben ist nicht die Endlösung aber leider sind bei der Montage Mängel zu Tage getreten die ....

@ bikefritzel: das ,,Zwinkern" und die Anführungszeichen haste gesehen? 
Ne mal ernsthaft, der Rahmen (Kona Cindercone) ist nen 91 Jahrgang und wäre Mitte der Neunziger mit dem enormen Federweg der MZ ne krasse Downhilmaschine gewesen.

@ felixxx: ja ja diese kleinen Nuancen


----------



## Opernfreunde (16. November 2008)

marm schrieb:


> mein Neuer ,,downhill"-singlespeeder.




Endlich mal wieder ein schönes Rad ganz ohne Kettenspanner.
Ich hätte vor dem Lackieren noch die überflüssigen Zuganschläge und Schutzblechösen entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. November 2008)

Marm schrieb:


> Mein neuer ,,Downhill"-Singlespeeder.



Cooles Bike. *steel is real+orange=color of speed

Schicker Vorbau. *watfüreinaisdatnochma???*


----------



## Marm (17. November 2008)

> Schicker Vorbau. *watfüreinaisdatnochma???*



Is nen Avid ,,Saago" der leider eines der wenigen (oder sogar das Einzige) Anbauteil, abgesehen von Bremsen, bleiben wird das in der Black Ops Linie rauskekommen ist.

Gemein ist das.


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2008)

Marm, dein rad ist richtig geil!


----------



## ingoingo (18. November 2008)

Hey Leute will euch mal mein rad vorstellen hoffe es gefällt euch:







Kommentare erwünscht!


lg Ingo


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2008)

ingoingo schrieb:


> ...Kommentare erwünscht!
> 
> lg Ingo


Kalmit-tauglich.


----------



## ingoingo (18. November 2008)

schon aber für die kalmit wird nen renn klappi aufgebaut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (18. November 2008)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Kommentare erwünscht!



Is das Teil auf deine Größe eingestellt? Da kriegt man ja nen Knoten in die Beine


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2008)

irgendwie ist's kuhl.


----------



## mismo (18. November 2008)

schick. is die lampe vorne okinaaal? die is jedenfalls gruselig. 

Vorschlag


----------



## cmbr (18. November 2008)

Ein Klappi bin ich auch gerade am pimpen


----------



## kon (18. November 2008)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Hey Leute will euch mal mein rad vorstellen hoffe es gefällt euch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr gefällige farbkombination


----------



## ingoingo (18. November 2008)

Danke an alle erst mal, 

ja die Lampe war dran....
Der Vorschlag sieht gut aus aber ich finde dass die Lampe am schutzblech Übersehen werden würde....mal schaun was weißes müsste her....

Die größe ist nicht eingestellt bin ca. 1,80....

@cmbr KKC?


----------



## cmbr (18. November 2008)

ingoingo schrieb:


> @cmbr Kkc?



Kkc?


----------



## ingoingo (18. November 2008)

kalmit klapprad cup!!


----------



## dopamean (19. November 2008)

meine "wade simmons signature" stadtschlampe:
97iger gary fisher stahlrahmen.


----------



## _stalker_ (19. November 2008)

lässiges teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. November 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Marm, dein rad ist richtig geil!



Genau.  *danke für die Antwort zum Vorbau*



_stalker_ schrieb:


> lässiges teil



Genau.  *aber die Gabel will mir einfach nicht so recht gefallen *ändern aber zack zack*


----------



## RealNBK (19. November 2008)

dopamean schrieb:


> meine "wade simmons signature" stadtschlampe:
> 97iger gary fisher stahlrahmen.




Kannst du wsa zum Konzept dieses Rades erzählen? Ich versteh 's nicht.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. November 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Kannst du wsa zum Konzept dieses Rades erzählen? Ich versteh 's nicht.



Bestimmt gilt: nicht viel investieren und trotzdem Spaß haben, hm?!!!  *die richtige Einstellung*gerade wenn man nicht mehr Umwerfer und Schaltwerk einstellen muß bzw. an diesen Parts spart*


----------



## chri55 (19. November 2008)

er scheint einige Dirt/Street Teile überflüssig gehabt zuhaben und sie an die "Schlampe" gebaut.


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (19. November 2008)

Hab auch mal meine alten Brocken verbraten


----------



## dopamean (19. November 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Bestimmt gilt: nicht viel investieren und trotzdem Spaß haben, hm?!!!


so siehts aus.
konzept? fahrbarer untersatz für die stadt.


----------



## a.nienie (19. November 2008)

@Stinky-Maddin: schon durchgezogen!

@opamean: finde es mit dem partmix gut,
fährst Du freilauf?


----------



## erkan1984 (19. November 2008)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Hab auch mal meine alten Brocken verbraten


sind das "normale" Kojaks?wegen den Gelben aufkleber?


----------



## dopamean (19. November 2008)

a.nienie: jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. November 2008)

mach mal fixed und die bremse nach vorne


----------



## dopamean (19. November 2008)

fixed ritzel sollte bald kommen.
bremse vorne scheidet momentan durch nicht vorhandene cantis aus. aber mal schauen was der keller noch hergibt...


----------



## biker1967 (19. November 2008)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Hab auch mal meine alten Brocken verbraten


Kann die Patrone in der Gabel eingestellt werden(Blockieren,verstellbar)? Sehe keinen Verstellknopf
Aber sonst: tolle Restverwertung


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (19. November 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @Stinky-Maddin: schon durchgezogen!
> 
> macht höllen Spaß  aber noch net richtig fertig muß noch ordentlich polieren und nen paar Restarbeiten


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. November 2008)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Hab auch mal meine alten Brocken verbraten



Restteile, dafür gut, sonst, find ichs etwas unstimmig (Steuerrohr...Reifen...).
Besonders die dünnen Reifen, an nem dünnen Stahlrahmen okay, doch hier absolut nich mein Geschmack. 
Aber ist ja das alte Lied, CD mag man oder nicht

Edit: Oder wegen meiner dieser CD Style -> Gabel und co polarisiert  
HK


----------



## GlanDas (19. November 2008)

Ist das überhaupt ein CD?

Mit dem Sloping und den innenverlegten Zügen?
Verschliffene Schweißnähte?
Der Steuersatz kommt mit so vor als würde da was fehlen.

Bischen kleine Übersetzung für eine so schnelle Bereifung.
Lenkerband?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa Kruse (20. November 2008)

mir war das mit dem ganzen blättermatsch aufer straße jetzt langsam doch zu rutschig und zu dreckig. also schutzbleche ran und n paar alte dicke noppenschlappen ausm keller rauf.
den winter über wirds so wohl bleiben:





evtl. wird das 14er gegen ein 15er ritzel ausgewechselt, wenn der gang nun auf dauer doch zu dick is.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. November 2008)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Hab auch mal meine alten Brocken verbraten



sher geil! frage: spannt der rohloff spanner wirklich so viel mehr, dass er 50 eu wert ist? fidne mein lx schaltwerk bissle labbelig


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (20. November 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sher geil! frage: spannt der rohloff spanner wirklich so viel mehr, dass er 50 eu wert ist? fidne mein lx schaltwerk bissle labbelig




Danke  Spanner ist echt OK


----------



## böser_wolf (20. November 2008)

so rohloff raus   
nc17  it´s pete laufradsatz rein  
schon fertig


----------



## _stalker_ (20. November 2008)

Sehr geil. 
Ich persönlich würde alles verbleibende farbige gegen schwarze Teile tauschen und einen kompletten Tarnkappenbomber draus machen. Aufkleber ab, Reifenschrift schwärzen etc. ...


----------



## böser_wolf (20. November 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> Ich persönlich würde alles verbleibende farbige gegen schwarze Teile tauschen und einen kompletten Tarnkappenbomber draus machen. Aufkleber ab, Reifenschrift schwärzen etc. ...


danke aber das gold bleibt  schon wegen dem steuerkopfschild von 2souls
die gabel wird noch geändert   
evt ne mz All Mountain 160mm  in schwarz/schwarz 
die reifen schwärzen hält das?
und mit was schwärzen?


----------



## lightmetal (20. November 2008)

Sehr geiles Gerät.


----------



## _stalker_ (20. November 2008)

das hält schon einigermaßen. weiß allerdings nicht genau wie das bei schwalbe ist. versuch mal mit feinem schleifpapier einfach das weiße abzutragen. falls die schicht zu dick ist einfach die angerauhte fläche mit edding oder stoßstangenschwarz aus dem kfz-bereich behandeln.

das mit der abneigung gegen das gold ist ja nur ne persönliche sache bei mir. hatte selber auch schon ein komplett schwarzes bike mit goldenen akzenten und kann es einfach nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Kompostman (20. November 2008)

War das schon mal?


----------



## r0ckZ (20. November 2008)

woah

dem typen lecken alle hipsters die eier.

wie kriegt man sone lackierung hin? airbrush? sticker und überlackieren?
was sind das für naben? suche schon länger schwarze bezahlbare hochflanschnaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (20. November 2008)

Wenn das gefällt habe ich noch zwei Sachen:


----------



## BQuark (20. November 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> suche schon länger schwarze bezahlbare hochflanschnaben


diese hier?
http://www.novatec.com.tw/novatec/english/p_racing.php?c1=2&c2=7


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. November 2008)

@Kompostman

Also eins muß man dir lassen.....einen ausgefallenen Geschmack haste ja.
Das sind a geniale Bike´s.....#
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Kompostman (20. November 2008)

Leider nur nicht meine.....


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. November 2008)

wiiie net deine.....


----------



## a.nienie (21. November 2008)

die geekhouse lackierungen sind der hammer.


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (21. November 2008)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Wenn das gefällt habe ich noch zwei Sachen:



geil gibts davon auch ein Bild mit dem ganzen Bike


----------



## doctor worm (21. November 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wie kriegt man sone lackierung hin? airbrush? sticker und überlackieren?
> was sind das für naben? suche schon länger schwarze bezahlbare hochflanschnaben



Die "Lackierung" wird wohl im Wassertransferdruck-Verfahren hergestellt sein.









und günstige Naben gibt es bei CNC!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (21. November 2008)

rOckz:
CNC Novatech Bahnnaben - wenn Du dich beeilst, erwischst Du sogar noch die Schwarzen High-Flange OHNE Logo.

Qualität: super. Sind hald nicht gelabelt und daher um einiges günstiger.

Foto reiche ich nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (21. November 2008)

Ja ich habe da noch ein paar Photos von:


----------



## a.nienie (21. November 2008)

nicht mein fall.
hat irgendwas von jagdhütte...


----------



## chri55 (21. November 2008)

dito. aber die beiden geekhouse...


----------



## Kompostman (21. November 2008)

Die Geekhouse find eich auch geil. Bei dem silbernen finde ich vor allem die Arbeit für die Verzierungen faszinierend. Da stecken wohl ein paar Minuten drin.

Hier auch noch ein schönes:





Aber das erste von mir gepostete würde ich sofort nehmen.....


----------



## Yeti123 (22. November 2008)

Jetzt mal ein Singlespeed Bike von mir. Kettenblatt wird noch schwarz.


----------



## therealproceed (22. November 2008)

verschärftes teil,auch wenn die farbe nicht so ganz meins ist,

aber die rahmenform ist reichlich ansprechend 

thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (22. November 2008)

warum hat der Rahmen so ein langes Steuerrohr? das ist eig. das einzige was mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. November 2008)

ich wollt grad fragen ob das ein speci ist, habs aber grad noch auf der gabel enddeckt 

ich finds ganz schick


----------



## Radical (24. November 2008)

Große Bilder bei mir im Flickr


----------



## gierkopp (24. November 2008)

schön tight, alta!


----------



## böser_wolf (24. November 2008)

so mal wieder als eingangrad 2soulscycles  41.5      28/13


----------



## -Biohazard- (24. November 2008)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein Singlespeed Bike von mir. Kettenblatt wird noch schwarz.



Die Mäntel sehen interessant aus, welche sind das und kannst du ein Fazit abgeben ?


----------



## Yeti123 (24. November 2008)

-Biohazard- schrieb:


> Die Mäntel sehen interessant aus, welche sind das und kannst du ein Fazit abgeben ?



Es sind Schwalbe Furious Fred. Gewicht liegt bei 295g po Stück. Taugen aber nur als Straßenreifen.


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2008)

Das 2souls ist einfach gut !


----------



## mügge (24. November 2008)

hier noch ma nen kleines update....
neuer flat-bar lenker..


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (24. November 2008)

mügge schrieb:


> hier noch ma nen kleines update....
> neuer flat-bar lenker..



Nice aber machs noch clean

wie wars mit RR-Lenker zu fahren?
bin am überlegen für meins ein drauf zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (24. November 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so mal wieder als eingangrad 2soulscycles  41.5      28/13



Ich liebäugle schon länger mit einem 2Souls, grade als Tandem Rohloff/SSP. Den rahmen gibts nur in einer Größe, ich bin 198 groß, hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob das mit einer langen Stütze passen könnte?


----------



## GlanDas (24. November 2008)

Jetzt noch den Rahmen von allen störenden Teilen befreien. Den Kettenspanner durch halflink oder Excenter ersetzten. Die Sattelklemme rot. Den Sattel filigraner. Die Sattelstütze ohne Versatz sowie die Leitung kürzen.

Oder einfach den Kram so lassen, die Eisdiele aus dem Navi streichen und das Fahren genießen


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2008)

Die roten Teile finde ich grausam. Vorallem der Vorbau schaut aus wie ein äh... Durchhänger.


----------



## chri55 (24. November 2008)

ein schlankerer Sattel wÃ¼rde dem Rad sicher gut stehen.

â¬: oh, wurde schon genannt.


----------



## Hell-on-Wheelz (24. November 2008)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ganz schön bunt, schwarzer Sattel und Griffe wären schöner - is aber Geschmackssache
> Aber die Bremszugführung am VR is nich dein ernst, oder?
> ...


 



Is schon klar, die VR-Bremsen-Konstruktion geht auch mächtig auf die Leistung(dehnt sich zu stark). Kurz gesagt: das Wetter hier im Black Forest ist jetzt eh zum kotzen...Keller-Zeit - Bastel-Zeit...


----------



## Ratti (24. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vorallem der Vorbau schaut aus wie ein äh... Durchhänger.



Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass das Teil "organisch" ausschaut. Mir gefällts. Das beste Stück vom Rad. 
Echt jetzt, Junge.


----------



## mügge (25. November 2008)

@ Stinky-Maddin: 
cleanen weiß ich noch nich. gefällt mir eigentlich so. RR-lenker hat ich vorher drauf schaut aber nich soo toll aus und fährt sie unbequem für die stadt.

@GlanDas: sattelklemme wird auf jeden fall noch rot und sattel is ne gute idee. haste de da nen guten vorschlag welche man da nehmen kann??

@Ratti: bin auch voll deiner meinung. find ich auch das beste stück 

für weitere vorschläge und kritiken hab ichimmer nen offenes ohr...


----------



## _stalker_ (25. November 2008)

mügge schrieb:


> für weitere vorschläge und kritiken hab ichimmer nen offenes ohr...



verfluchtes wannabe-fixie, schraub dir ne zweite bremse ran. 
außerdem spanner weg und magic gear suchen, leitung kürzen, sattel gegen klassischen flite und stütze gegen was schöneres tauschen.
dann foto im hellen machen.
konstruktive kritik ende.


----------



## mügge (25. November 2008)

das nen ich doch ma ne kritik  foto im hellen is in arbeit. sattel bin ich dafür...brauch ich eigentlich für magig gear ne half link kette?
 leitung kürzen wird noch nen bissel dauern weil ich nichts hier hab zum neu befüllen und entlüften....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. November 2008)

@peterbe

ruf am besten den ingo von 2souls an 
und frag ob  er schon einen kunden in der länge hat
der rahmen wird bei bedarf mit einer 500mm shannon stütze aus geliefert
gruß walter


----------



## Heiko_München (25. November 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so mal wieder als eingangrad 2soulscycles  41.5      28/13



Oh ja, ich glaube wirklich, dass ich sowas für Weihnachten auch noch brauche!!!  ...unbedingt!!!....  vielleicht aber auch MIT Schaltung....


----------



## RealNBK (25. November 2008)

mügge schrieb:


> brauch ich eigentlich für magig gear ne half link kette?



Nein, nicht zwingend. es kann auch ohne klappen. Halflinkketten finde ich einfach zu schwer und deshalb fahre ich normal. Bei bedarf kann man bei vielen ketten aber ein Halflink einsetzten.


----------



## GlanDas (25. November 2008)

mügge schrieb:


> sattel is ne gute idee. haste de da nen guten vorschlag welche man da nehmen kann??



Wie schon geschrieben ein Flite oder SLR.

Wenn du ein Decathlon in der Nähe hast, die bieten einen "Carbon" Sattel an der kostet nur 30, ist schön filigran und nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit so Komfortabel wie der SLR. 
Karbon ist aber nicht wirklich dran


----------



## a.nienie (26. November 2008)

hab grad den selle X2 gekauft.
sieht ganz ok aus, ist etwas weicher als der slr.
macht nen robusten eindruck
und kost 20euro.


----------



## _stalker_ (26. November 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (29. November 2008)

alle tot oder was?


----------



## r0ckZ (29. November 2008)

de(ine)m wheeler fehlen noch ein silberner vorbau, n halflink, ne 400er stütze (350 reicht nicht) und n 15er ritzel 
dem roten projekt fehlt noch ne felge (hatte ich schon in der hand - habse zurückgeschickt, wegen ner fetten delle - brügelmann dürfte sich aber demnächst auskäsen)

dann kommen zwo bildchn von mir


----------



## mubi (29. November 2008)

du bist mir einer! samma sag doch wenigstens bescheid, dass du den rahmen bekommen hast


----------



## Felixxx (29. November 2008)

Dann will ich auch nochmal - jetzt mit Race Face Vorbau, SLR TT und Specialites TA Kettenblatt ready für die Saison 2009...





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Hell-on-Wheelz (30. November 2008)

Hier mal wieder der aktuelle Status von meinem Stahlkamerad.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Dezember 2008)

Hell-on-Wheelz schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder der aktuelle Status von meinem Stahlkamerad.



Irgendwie gefällt mir die Art von Aufbau, obwohl er eigentlich mir persönlich etwas zu unruhig wirkt. 

@Felixxx
Klasse gemacht.  *aber echt*schön und funktional=TOP*

Wie fährt sich denn so eine VR 2,4er und HR 2,1er Reifenkombi?!


----------



## Maxximum (2. Dezember 2008)

@berlin-mtbler: da ich so ne kombi auch schon gefahren bin kann ich dir sagen dass es sich gut fährt.
wenn man es mag dass das heck eher ausbricht als die front dann ist sowas top.
ideal zum singletrail shreddern.

ich bin die kombi am ht sehr gerne gefahren, allein schon weil sich der grenzbereich nicht übers vorderrad/bzw beider räder zu erkennen gibt.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Dezember 2008)

@felixxx   hat was auch wenns mir persönlich zu flach wäre aber eins
             würd ich ändern  den spanner weg exzentricker rein 
             dann schauts richtig clean aus 
gruß vom wolf


----------



## Felixxx (3. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die positiven Kommentare - Reifen sind vorne 2.1 und hinten 2.0, aber beide exakt 51mm breit auf meinen Felgen.
Bin damit (mit den Reifen) die 24h von Duisburg gefahren und war 'ne super Kombi, zumal es ab 02:00 Uhr nachts anfing zu schütten und bis zum Ende nicht mehr aufhörte 
Exzentriker ist für mich zu unpraktisch, da ich je nach Rennen und Wetterbedingungen das Ritzel ändere. Und dann müsste ich ewig die Kettenlänge verändern...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## mua (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Nach über 3 Monaten Wartezeit konnte ich heute endlich mein
Trackbike beim Händler holen.
Finde das Teil ist super gelungen! Hoffe Euch gefällt es auch..

Gruss Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opa Kruse (4. Dezember 2008)

schönes rad!!!

ist das die 2009er version?
sind sattel und lenkergriffe serie?
darf man fragen, was du gelöhnt hast, so wie es da steht?

wenn du nur fixed fährst: bremse hinten abbauen, das freilaufritzel runter und bei gelegenheit den lenker noch ein wenig einkürzen (da fühlt man sich im engen stadtverkehr nich so eingequetscht).


----------



## olli (4. Dezember 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> schönes rad!!!
> 
> 
> wenn du nur fixed fährst: bremse hinten abbauen, das freilaufritzel runter und bei gelegenheit den lenker noch ein wenig einkürzen (da fühlt man sich im engen stadtverkehr nich so eingequetscht).



Und das "L' HIPSTÈRE, C'EST MOI!" T-Shirt nicht vergessen!


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2008)

als komplettrad schon mal recht ansprechend.
breite lenekr sind im kommen - so lassen


----------



## VEITHY (4. Dezember 2008)

schönes bike! ich persönlich würde aber die bremshebel tauchen (gefallen mir gar nicht) z.b. gegen schöne zusatzbremshebel (Tektro RL720, XLC 'Cross', Cane Creek Cross-Stop, Salsa Cyclocross) und das schwarze kettenblatt würd ich noch gegen ein silber poliertes tauschen.

 aber sonst ein echt gelungenes bike!

was is da hinten für ne nabe montiert und was für felgen sind das?


----------



## VEITHY (4. Dezember 2008)

hier is Ã¼brigens noch der link zum bike:

http://www.bergamont.de/cms/de/02__bikes/aktionsmodelle/detail/trackbike

preis z.b. bei hibike 899â¬


----------



## dirtsurfer (4. Dezember 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> breite lenekr sind im kommen



ja die kommen immer breit vom hersteller

am besten so fahren wies passt, ich fahr auch lieber schmal..


----------



## mua (4. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Kommentare!

@Opa Kruse: Ja das ist das Modell 09. Ist alles original und wird auch so bleiben..
Preis wurde von VEITHY schon genannt..

@olli: 

@a.nienie: Finde den Lenker mit seinen 50cm gerade richtig und werde ihn auch so lassen..

@VEITHY: Wie bereits geschrieben werde ich das Rad so lassen. Gefällt mir so am Besten! Wegen Felgen und Naben..
Habe leider keinen Plan was da drauf ist, kann nirgends nen Anhaltspunkt oder sonst was finden. Werde aber berichten sobald ich es rausgefunden hab.
Danke für den Link!
Aber leider ist auf der Bergamont Seite immer noch das Modell 08 zu sehen..

Schöne Grüsse
Adrian


----------



## RealNBK (5. Dezember 2008)

wo ist das Trackbike denn nun? Ich warte...
Das gezeigt ist einfach nur ein Serien Fixed-Gearbike mit teilwese schönen teilen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (5. Dezember 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> wo ist das Trackbike denn nun? Ich warte...
> Das gezeigt ist einfach nur ein Serien Fixed-Gearbike mit teilwese schönen teilen.



hättest du dir den link angeschaut, so hättest du gesehen, dass bergamont das teil (aus mir unerklärlichen gründen) so nennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (5. Dezember 2008)

ja, aber es ist keins.. aber ok.. ist ja nicht schlimm dieser faux pas..


----------



## kimpel (5. Dezember 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ja, aber es ist keins.. aber ok.. ist ja nicht schlimm dieser faux pas..


wo lebst du denn? flatbar + schmale reifen +s tarrer antrieb + max. 1 bremse+... = trackbike...


----------



## RealNBK (6. Dezember 2008)

trackbike ist für mich immernoch ein bahnrad
Ein ein 26zoll bike mit gepäckträger und und seitenständer ist auch noch kein MTB.

Aber das ist ja korinthenkackerei, aber ich mag dieses Komerzgehype nicht. Auch wenn ich die Räder manchmal sehr gut finde (siehe mein Paddywagon)


----------



## _stalker_ (6. Dezember 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> (siehe mein Paddywagon)



Ich sehs nicht...Bilder bitte.


----------



## Ratti (6. Dezember 2008)

Opa Kruse schrieb:


> wenn du nur fixed fährst: bremse hinten abbauen, das freilaufritzel runter und bei gelegenheit den lenker noch ein wenig einkürzen (da fühlt man sich im engen stadtverkehr nich so eingequetscht).



Ich verstehe den Quark mit den eingekürzten Lenkern nicht. Die Grenze liegt bei mir bei etwa 55cm. Und damit habe ich erst einen Seitenspiegel umgeknickt.  Darunter hat man doch keinen Hebel mehr im Wiegetritt. Und solange ich nicht in NYC unterwegs bin, gibts doch Radspuren. Oder muss man fixed immer mit 60km/h auf der zweiten Spur fahren?


----------



## michael17 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ratti schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Quark mit den eingekürzten Lenkern nicht. Die Grenze liegt bei mir bei etwa 55cm. Und damit habe ich erst einen Seitenspiegel umgeknickt.  Darunter hat man doch keinen Hebel mehr im Wiegetritt. Und solange ich nicht in NYC unterwegs bin, gibts doch Radspuren. Oder muss man fixed immer mit 60km/h auf der zweiten Spur fahren?



Es geht beim Kürzen eines Flatbar wohl mehr um den geringeren Luftwiderstand, wie bei Rennlenkern, die auf die Schulterbreite abgestimmt werden. Und mit denen wird auch im Wiegetritt gefahren. Und mit 5 cm weniger auf beiden Seiten wäre der Spiegel noch dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2008)

fahre am straßenrad wieder 57cm - meine handgelenke danken es mir.




photowinkel ist etwas ungünstig, das mit dem lenker passt so.
bilder von der seite bei "licht" demnächst.


----------



## Felixxx (6. Dezember 2008)

Schmale Lenker sind doch nur für Poser 
Nee, Spaß beiseite - Rennlenker mit 42cm Breite entspricht Flatbar mit 56cm - aufgrund der Handstellung halt. Deswegen kann man mit dem schmalen Rennlenker vernünftig Wiegetritt fahren, mit 'nem gleichbreiten Flatbar eben nicht.

Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## michael17 (6. Dezember 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> ... Rennlenker mit 42cm Breite entspricht Flatbar mit 56cm - aufgrund der Handstellung halt. ...



hallo Felixxx,  nach welchen Kriterien wird das umgerechnet? Habe gerade einen 42er Rennlenker und ein Stahlmass vor mir liegen und komme auf etwa 48 cm erforderliche Breite, wenn ich die Hände bei fixierten Gelenken eindrehe. Was mache ich falsch?


My fists are too small!


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2008)

es wird... pedale = notlösung.
demnächst: sattelstützde ohne setback. 180er scheibe vorne. und griffigere schlappen.


----------



## ufp (6. Dezember 2008)

mua schrieb:


> Nach über 3 Monaten Wartezeit konnte ich heute endlich mein Trackbike beim Händler holen.
> Finde das Teil ist super gelungen! Hoffe Euch gefällt es auch..


Und wie   .
Du hast aber einen anderen Sattel? Swift oder Swallow?
Das einzige was mir nicht so gut gefällt, sind die Tektro Bremshebel .
Und, es fast schon ein bischen zu brav .

mfg ufp


----------



## Felixxx (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei 'nem Rennlenker haste die Hände beim Wiegetritt parallel zur Fahrtrichtung und dadurch die Ellebogen weiter hinten als beim Flatbar ohne Hörnchen. Um die gleiche Zugkraft aufwenden zu können musst Du beim Flatbar deutlich breiter greifen.
Bedingt durch den menschlichen Körperbau haben sich dann die Maße 42cm Rennlenker und 56cm Flatbar am Markt durchgesetzt (vor ca. 20 Jahren). 
Heutzutage fährt man aber in der Regel sowohl den Rennlenker als auch den Flatbar breiter.
Gleiches gilt auch für den Motorradrennsport, wo heute auch deutlich breitere Lenkerstummel gefahren werden als der klassische Magura M-Lenker vor 30 Jahren - man hat einfach 'ne bessere Kontrolle.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## ufp (6. Dezember 2008)

Specialized Globe Centrum Sport in der Singlespeed Originalversion:





Specialized Globe Centrum Sport in der Fixie Version mit Surly Flip-Flop Nabe:





Specialized Globe Centrum Sport SSP mit einem Grimeca Three Spoke Rad (1710 Gramm  )





Ich liebe es . Klein, wendig, wenig drann, kann wenig(er) kaputt werden, und schaut auch noch gut aus.
Haupteinsatzzweck, natürlich in der Stadt und zum Bikepolo  spielen.

Derzeit, mit Shimano Nabe, Surly Fixxer auf Fixed Gear gefixt und ohne hintere Bremse wiegt es ca. 10,3 KG.

ufp


----------



## martn (6. Dezember 2008)

michael17 schrieb:


> hallo Felixxx,  nach welchen Kriterien wird das umgerechnet? Habe gerade einen 42er Rennlenker und ein Stahlmass vor mir liegen und komme auf etwa 48 cm erforderliche Breite, wenn ich die Hände bei fixierten Gelenken eindrehe. Was mache ich falsch?
> 
> 
> My fists are too small!



du drehst nur die hände. bei einem griffwinkel am flatbar wirst du aber die ellenboden ausstellen müssen, während die beim dropbar relativ körpernah anliegen. dreh die ganzen arme und du wirst bemerken, dass der griffpunkt dabei auf einer kreisbahn verläuft und die hände beim flatbar weiter außen landen.


----------



## Knacki1 (6. Dezember 2008)

die pedale auf dem speci... DIE PEDALE!!!!!!!!!!  ziemlich hässlich


----------



## michael17 (6. Dezember 2008)

@Felixxx und Martn 
Danke euch! Ich glaube ich krieg´s jetzt gedreht.
Bin ohnehin seit Wochen am überlegen, den Flatbar (48 cm) gegen etwas langstreckentauglicheres zu wechseln; kann mich aber noch nicht auf ein konkretes Modell festlegen. Vielleicht läuft´s auf ´nen klassischen Rennlenker (Nitto B-176 in 46 cm) hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleanex (6. Dezember 2008)

Hey ihr 

also ich habe mir vor ungefähr 3 Monaten ein Focus Dirt Decision 6.9 (HT) gekauft und habe nun einige Teile neu. 
Diese wären eine neue Federgabel nämlich die MZ Dirtjumper 2 (2008Modell)
Pedalen von Specialized und neue Lenkergriffe von Scott sowie einen neuen sattel von Oneal gekauft. Nun wollte ich euch fragen 
ob dieses Bike für einen guten Dirtbiker ausreichend ist und  eure meinung dazu hören könnte was ich im notfall noch verbessern sollte.

ganz liebe grüße an alle


----------



## burn (7. Dezember 2008)

du koenntest damit anfangen erstmal ins richtige forum zu posten


----------



## elsepe (7. Dezember 2008)

nämlich da http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=156


----------



## chri55 (7. Dezember 2008)

hinzuzufügen sei, dass du das Rad nicht für irgend einen "guten Dirtbiker" aufbauen sollst sondern für dich selber. du musst doch wissen, obs dir taugt und du gut damit zurecht kommst.


----------



## mua (7. Dezember 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> wo ist das Trackbike denn nun? Ich warte...
> Das gezeigt ist einfach nur ein Serien Fixed-Gearbike mit teilwese schönen teilen.



Hallo realNBK

Hast recht, ein Trackbike (Bahnrad) sieht ein bisschen anders aus.
Aber wie bereits von dirtsurfer geschrieben nennt Bergamont das Teil so.






ufp schrieb:


> Und wie   .
> Du hast aber einen anderen Sattel? Swift oder Swallow?
> Das einzige was mir nicht so gut gefällt, sind die Tektro Bremshebel .
> Und, es fast schon ein bischen zu brav .
> ...




Hallo ufp

Schön dass Dir das Rad auch gefällt!
Der Sattel ist original. Ist ein Swallow Classic Chrome.

Gruss Adrian


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Dezember 2008)

@_stalker_      ich beweg mich auf komplett schwarz zu
die gold teile kommen weg(weil ich die für ein anders rad brauch)
etwas rot kommt hin avid elxir cr   
gabel jetzt mz all m 1


----------



## RealNBK (9. Dezember 2008)

Das Centrum mit der Fixednabe und den Padalen und DEM Laufrad ist jawohl extrem Lächerlich. 
Kaum was auf Youtube gesehn und erkannt daß es voll der Trend ist und schwuppdiewupp gleich mitgemacht, ohne das ganze zu verstehen.

Fixed ohne Haken bzw. Klickies mach für mich 0 Sinn, sorry, ist aber so. Wie man das gut finden kann muss mir der Herr mal erklären. 
Trispokes sind eh ein Witz. Noch dazu so ein beschissenes. sogar noch mit bremsflanke.
-> Hässlich (ok geschmackssache), Sinnfrei, technisch mangelhaft, Schwer und mit Poserfaktor.
Denn Sinn der reifen ist auch recht schwer zu verstehen.
Ich bitte um Komentare bzw. erläuterungen der Besitzers.


----------



## faketreee (9. Dezember 2008)

@ RealNBK: Genau meine Gedanken... ich wollte nur nicht unhöflich sein und habe es deswegen unkommentiert gelassen. Aber das man mit sowas rumfährt und das auch noch schön findet kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen. Klar, Geschmäcker sind verschieden - aber DAS hat nichts mehr mit Geschmack zu tun...
Nach dem Sinn der derbauten Teile müsste man dann natürlich auch noch suchen.


Wobei mir im Nachhinein ja der Gedanke in den Sinn kommt, dass das Rad gar nicht ernst gemeint ist und er uns bloß ärgern will.


----------



## Hotas (9. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein heute auf SSP umgebautes 95er Hammer in dunkelgrün. Hinten ist eine White ENO-Nabe drin. Übersetzung 36x16. Wahrscheinlich wird das Rad noch weiß gepulvert und mit schwarzen Decals und schwarzen Anbauteilen versehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (9. Dezember 2008)

wenn du dann den vorbau loswerden möchtest -> bitte melden 

auch so - falls wer hat: brauche n schlanken silbernen >100mm 
bitte alles anbieten


----------



## Hotas (9. Dezember 2008)

Sollte ich ihn verkaufen, hast Du Vorkaufsrecht. Aber ehrlich gesagt wird das noch ein bißchen dauern, schätze ich. Wenn überhaupt.
Ist übrigens ein 140er.
Gruß,
Hotas.


----------



## martn (10. Dezember 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> [...]
> Fixed ohne Haken bzw. Klickies mach für mich 0 Sinn, sorry, ist aber so. Wie man das gut finden kann muss mir der Herr mal erklären.[...]



erklär du doch erstmal, wie ein paar haken oder klickies dem fixen mehr sinn einhauchen als stinknormale pedale. welchen sinn amcht denn fixed überhaupt?


----------



## Crypter (10. Dezember 2008)

Es macht insofern Sinn, dass man das Rad dann auch gescheit abstoppen kann, ohne zusätzliche Bremsen zu montieren. Übern Lenker lehnen und so skidden geht zwar auch mit Plattformpedalen, der Bremsweg ist aber auch entsprechend lang. 

Sinn des Fixens hatten wir schon mal: Spaß.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2008)

@Hotas: schönes rocky


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2008)

irgendwie find ich das ziemlich geil.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/molecularatom/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (10. Dezember 2008)

martn schrieb:


> erklär du doch erstmal, wie ein paar haken oder klickies dem fixen mehr sinn einhauchen als stinknormale pedale. welchen sinn amcht denn fixed überhaupt?



Es macht schon sinn auf dinge zu verzichten weil sie teuer, schwer, defektanfällig, hässlich und unnötig sind. Aber wenn ich auf ne bremse hinten verzichte weil ich fixed fahre, dann braucht es für den stadtverkehr nunmal eine brauchbare Möglichkeit hinten zu bremsen, alles andere ist halt nicht so funktionabel, auch wenn man sonst nicht sofort Opfer der spontanen Selbstentzündung wird.

Das Hammer gefällt mit sehr gut! Ist die Sattelhöhe schon richtig eingestellt? Mir kommkt das teil auch wegen des Vorbaus extrem Lang vor für die Sitzhöhe. Fahre am Retroflitzer aber auch einen 150mm Syncros in 0°... Außergewöhnliche Sitzposition.


----------



## elsepe (10. Dezember 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> irgendwie find ich das ziemlich geil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aussehen tuts gut. stören würden mich nur die mordsschweren reifen. wenns den hookworm sind was ich denke. die optik ist brachial und geil


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Dezember 2008)

ich würd mal gerne sehen wieviel platz da ist 
zwischen kettenstrebe und dem reifen?
und ob der reifen auf der schmalen felge richtig hält


----------



## nikedi (10. Dezember 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> irgendwie find ich das ziemlich geil.


sinds die hookworm?


----------



## Hotas (10. Dezember 2008)

@a.nienie: danke! Und das bunte Rad finde ich auch sehr lecker!
Sind das alles Deine Räder in Deiner Galerie? Das Pompino....uuuuh! Sauber!
Und das Rocky natürlich... 

@RealNBK: Sattel-Lenker = -11cm. Ich mag es oldscool: tief und lang. Es kommt aber noch ein 3-5°-Lenker rauf (der jetzige ist 12°, glaube ich). Vielleicht bastel ich dann einen 140er Vorbau mit 0° ran. Kürzer aber nicht, der silberne ist auch 140 lang.

Wenn das Hammer weiß ist, wird es richtig geil aussehen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Dezember 2008)

nikedi schrieb:


> sinds die hookworm?



Ja.


----------



## singlestoph (10. Dezember 2008)

alsoooo

ein custom-made rahmen der nicht zu den reifen passt ....
das wär schon etwas blöde

s


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2008)

Hotas schrieb:


> @a.nienie: danke! Und das bunte Rad finde ich auch sehr lecker!
> Sind das alles Deine Räder in Deiner Galerie? Das Pompino....uuuuh! Sauber!
> Und das Rocky natürlich...


danke 
hab ein wenig ausgedünnt.
das merida + das b-17 sind weg.


----------



## martn (11. Dezember 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Es macht schon sinn auf dinge zu verzichten weil sie teuer, schwer, defektanfällig, hässlich und unnötig sind. Aber wenn ich auf ne bremse hinten verzichte weil ich fixed fahre, dann braucht es für den stadtverkehr nunmal eine brauchbare Möglichkeit hinten zu bremsen, alles andere ist halt nicht so funktionabel, auch wenn man sonst nicht sofort Opfer der spontanen Selbstentzündung wird.
> [...]



hast du schonmal in erwägung gezogen, dass nicht jeder die starre nabe als ersatz für eine hinterradbremse hat?
ich fahre mein stadtrad fix mit zwei bremsen und bislang nur lose auf käfigpedalen, nutze die starre nabe zwar durchaus auch zur negativen beschleunigen, aber nich zum echten bremsen. ich kann dir den sinn auch nich wirklich erklären (es schult auf alle fälle runden tritt und totpunktüberwindung und bringt mir somit auch im wald was). warum das aber irgendwie sinnloser sein sollte, als komisches rumgeskidde und weglassen der hinterradbremse, verstehe ich nich.


das vicious is geil, neoretro. würd ich gerne mal mit stollenbereifung sehen.


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. Dezember 2008)

martn schrieb:


> das vicious is geil, neoretro. würd ich gerne mal mit stollenbereifung sehen.



und zwar am besten so richtig dicke 2,4 oder sowas oh ja das wär mein traumradl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SAgent (12. Dezember 2008)

NIEMALS den alten Lack runter machen..... das ist ein Klassiker!




Hotas schrieb:


> Hier mein heute auf SSP umgebautes 95er Hammer in dunkelgrün. Hinten ist eine White ENO-Nabe drin. Übersetzung 36x16. Wahrscheinlich wird das Rad noch weiß gepulvert und mit schwarzen Decals und schwarzen Anbauteilen versehen.


----------



## RealNBK (12. Dezember 2008)

martn schrieb:


> hast du schonmal in erwägung gezogen, dass nicht jeder die starre nabe als ersatz für eine hinterradbremse hat?
> ich fahre mein stadtrad fix mit zwei bremsen und bislang nur lose auf käfigpedalen, nutze die starre nabe zwar durchaus auch zur negativen beschleunigen, aber nich zum echten bremsen. ich kann dir den sinn auch nich wirklich erklären (es schult auf alle fälle runden tritt und totpunktüberwindung und bringt mir somit auch im wald was). warum das aber irgendwie sinnloser sein sollte, als komisches rumgeskidde und weglassen der hinterradbremse, verstehe ich nich.



So meinte ich das nicht. Wenn du eine HR bremse hast, wie ich übrigens auch, dann kann man schon halbwegs sicher und kontroliert in der Stadt und überall fahren. Aber die HR-Bremse wegzulassen und dann ohne möglichkeit vernünftig zu kontern, das ist vielanstrengender, unsicherer, knieunfreundlicher und sinnfreier als deine Methode.
Mit fester Bindung ist man halt erst richtig schnell unterwegs, aber das ist ja nicht jedermanns sache.


----------



## ufp (12. Dezember 2008)

martn schrieb:


> hast du schonmal in erwägung gezogen, dass nicht jeder die starre nabe als ersatz für eine hinterradbremse hat?
> ich fahre mein stadtrad fix mit zwei bremsen und bislang nur lose auf käfigpedalen, nutze die starre nabe zwar durchaus auch zur negativen beschleunigen, aber nich zum echten bremsen. ich kann dir den sinn auch nich wirklich erklären (es schult auf alle fälle runden tritt und totpunktüberwindung und bringt mir somit auch im wald was).


Sehe ich genau so .



> warum das aber irgendwie sinnloser sein sollte, als komisches rumgeskidde und weglassen der hinterradbremse, verstehe ich nich.


Du verstehst denn Sinn wirklich nicht.
Skidden ist lässig. Kann nicht ein jeder. Und in ein paar Jahren wirst du dem Knieoperat"ö"r davon erzählen wie cool es war.
Außerdem freut sich der Reifenhändler.

mfg ufp


----------



## doctor worm (12. Dezember 2008)

SAgent schrieb:


> NIEMALS den alten Lack runter machen..... das ist ein Klassiker!



seh ich genau so!

für den finanziellen und zeitlichen Aufwand kannst du dir nen Chaka Pele in weiß kaufen, der hat dann ne ähnliche Silhouette und verschiebbare Aussfallenden.



Außerdem ist weiß sooooo 2008!


----------



## martn (12. Dezember 2008)

aha... auf der letzten seite hast du noch von null sinn gesprochen...


----------



## Hotas (12. Dezember 2008)

SAgent schrieb:


> NIEMALS den alten Lack runter machen..... das ist ein Klassiker!



Da hast Du nicht ganz Unrecht. Der Lack ist noch extrem gut erhalten, meine Ex hat das Rad kaum gefahren. Ich überlege noch...

Wann machst Du die Federgabel aus Deinem Hammer raus?


----------



## Hotas (12. Dezember 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> seh ich genau so!
> 
> für den finanziellen und zeitlichen Aufwand kannst du dir nen Chaka Pele in weiß kaufen, der hat dann ne ähnliche Silhouette und verschiebbare Aussfallenden.
> 
> Außerdem ist weiß sooooo 2008!



Ey Doc, es geht um mein Rocky, nicht um "was Ähnliches"! 
Wenn Du Dir mein Blizzard anschaust... ich fand hell/dunkel schon 1994 gut. Aber es stimmt schon, weiß ist derzeit Modefarbe...
Gruß and see you (10.Januar?),
Derek.


----------



## ufp (12. Dezember 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Das Centrum mit der Fixednabe und den Padalen und DEM Laufrad ist jawohl extrem Lächerlich..


Du kannst lesen bzw. sehen?
Wenn nicht, dann zurück an den Start.



> Kaum was auf Youtube gesehn und erkannt daß es voll der Trend ist und schwuppdiewupp gleich mitgemacht, ohne das ganze zu verstehen


Bamm Oida Krocha  



> Fixed ohne Haken bzw. Klickies mach für mich 0 Sinn, sorry, ist aber so.


Weil?
Weil man damit nicht skidden/"bremsen" kann?
Weil man damit nicht den runden Tritt...
Weil es unsicher ist, und man abrutschen könnte?
Weil man nur mit SPD&Co. fahren kann?



> Wie man das gut finden kann muss mir der Herr mal erklären.


Und sprachs der Herr mit Alltagstauglichkeit und mal probieren.



> Trispokes sind eh ein Witz. Noch dazu so ein beschissenes. sogar noch mit bremsflanke.


Wenn du die Bremsflanke nicht erwähnt hättest, dann wär es mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
Aber andererseits läßt es die Verwendung von Discs oder V-Brakes zu.
Soll ja auch Gabelhersteller geben die so etwas anbieten .



> -> Hässlich (ok geschmackssache),


So ist es.



> Sinnfrei, technisch mangelhaft, Schwer und mit Poserfaktor.


Schwer, hab ich ja geschrieben, sind sie.
Technisch mangelhaft, naja, was man aus der damaligen Zeit so hört, wäre es nicht verwunderlich.
Sinnfrei, fürs Polospielen nicht.
Poserfaktor, hm, ja.
Und, hast du selbst Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Ich nicht. Bin aber an solchen interessiert. In Real  eben.



> Denn Sinn der reifen ist auch recht schwer zu verstehen.
> Ich bitte um Komentare bzw. erläuterungen der Besitzers.


Ich wollte mal testen, ob ein grobstolliger Reifen rein paßt. Jein. Der RR streift(e) an der Bremskabelführung. Außerdem hatte ich keinen anderen zur Hand . Und hinten nocheinmal einen zu montieren, einfach nur so, war mir dann doch zu mühsam. Es möge mir verziehen werden...

Verzeihen kann ich aber so einen Umgangston wie du an den Tag legst nicht. Willst du diskutieren, etwas wissen oder willst du nur stänkernde, sinnbefreite, schwachsinnige, beleidigende Beiträge abliefern?


Man kann durchaus anderer Meinung sein, durchaus etwas nicht verstehen oder anders sehen; mit einem entsprechenden Umgangston. 
Wenn das dein Verständnis eines Forums(diskussion) sein soll  .


----------



## doctor worm (12. Dezember 2008)

Du darfst das Rocky dann natürlich behalten

Was ist denn am 10.1, hab ich was verpasst, hab ich wieder wo zugesagt was ich nicht mehr weiß?

... aber man sieht sich bestimmt




Hotas schrieb:


> Ey Doc, es geht um mein Rocky, nicht um "was Ähnliches"!
> Wenn Du Dir mein Blizzard anschaust... ich fand hell/dunkel schon 1994 gut. Aber es stimmt schon, weiß ist derzeit Modefarbe...
> Gruß and see you (10.Januar?),
> Derek.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotas (12. Dezember 2008)

Störtebek...


----------



## doctor worm (12. Dezember 2008)

Hotas schrieb:


> Störtebek...



Ahhh, alles klar!
Da sieht man sich bestimmt


----------



## misiman (12. Dezember 2008)

Steel meets Carbon


----------



## RealNBK (13. Dezember 2008)

ufp schrieb:


> Verzeihen kann ich aber so einen Umgangston wie du an den Tag legst nicht. Willst du diskutieren, etwas wissen oder willst du nur stänkernde, sinnbefreite, schwachsinnige, beleidigende Beiträge abliefern?



Ich denke unsere Ansprüche an ein Rad sind einfach verschieden. Belassen wir es dabei. Ist ja schön wenn du dich mit dem Rad wohl fühlst.
Ist halt lich mein Ding.

Um Stellung zu nehmen:
Dein VR wiegt halt genausoviel wie mein ganzer MTB Satz. Oder hast du mit dem Reifen gewogen? Ich bin Aufs gewicht nich Fixiert, aber das ist eindeutig eine Bremse.
Ein Freund hatte die Anfang des Jahtausends mal zum test im DH verbaut weil Grimeca die dinger dafür unter Garantie freigegeben hat.
Keines der 3 Ersatzlaufräder hat gehalten. Warum also gewicht in Kauf nehmen?

Persönlich finde ich das Centrum in der Originalversion schon sehr gut, aber die Motivation deiner "Umbauaktionen" erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.
Ich will mein Räder immer schneller, leichter und hübscher machen.

Kannst ja mal was zu deinen Motiven sagen, bzw. was du dir davon erhoffst.

Für den Umgangston entschuldige ich micht, falls es dir besser damit geht.


----------



## singlestoph (13. Dezember 2008)




----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2008)

heiss!

den nevegal gibt's als 29er schlappen?
da wär's ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (14. Dezember 2008)

Geil Stoph!


----------



## singlestoph (14. Dezember 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> heiss!
> 
> den nevegal gibt's als 29er schlappen?
> da wär's ja...



ja gibz


----------



## Wobbly (14. Dezember 2008)

Die Farbkombi ist der Kicker - aber nicht nur die - geiles Bike!


----------



## Wobbly (14. Dezember 2008)

Scheibenkleister - bezog sich auf Singlestophs Bilder - aber wie kürzt man aus Zitaten die Bilder raus????? :-(


----------



## misiman (14. Dezember 2008)

So, damit mal wieder nen Rennrad hier drinne steht.
Heute bei dem schönem Wetter das erste Mal probegefahren.
Rahmen ist von Ebay und eierschalenfarbig, war schon gecleant. 











Such jetzt nur noch nen Sattel. Ist momentan ein Selle SLK von meinem MTB drauf. Wollte eigentlich was preiswertes mit schwarzem Gestell, aber leider nichts gefunden.

Alternativ hatte ich jetzt nen Selle SLR Carbon Kit oder nen Brooks Swallow rausgesucht...mhh.


----------



## chri55 (14. Dezember 2008)

wunderschön. nur die Sattelstütze sticht negativ ins Auge, da gibts hübschere Modelle.


----------



## King Jens one (14. Dezember 2008)

me ride


----------



## SAgent (15. Dezember 2008)

Hotas schrieb:


> Da hast Du nicht ganz Unrecht. Der Lack ist noch extrem gut erhalten, meine Ex hat das Rad kaum gefahren. Ich überlege noch...
> 
> Wann machst Du die Federgabel aus Deinem Hammer raus?



Wenn ich was passendes finde um Sie zu ersetzen.... zur Zeit ist wenigstens ne schwarze Manitou drin, die ist nicht mehr so auffällig wie diese alte Übergangslösung...

 1 1/8" Starrgabel schwarz (Stahl) mit Cantisockeln


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. Dezember 2008)

@singlestoph
Also die (Farb-&Teile-)Kombination ist schon so "überdreht", dass sie schon wieder gut ist. 

Warum ist nicht wieder der rosa/pinke Selle Sattel drauf, hm?! Würde doch passen ...


----------



## Crypter (15. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (15. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


>


So schön das Rad auch ist  , aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören doch sehr (optisch, nicht funktional):
Verschiedene Reifen, verschiedenfarbige Felgen, das Gelb der Pedale und der Flaschenhalter"knubbel" schlägt sich doch arg mit dem grün 

@misiman 
Auch nett.
Wennst jetzt noch die Bremshebeln in schwarz machen würdest 
(endlich mal einer, der zu einem weißen Rahmen, einem schwarzen Vorbau und Sattelstütze auch eine *schwarze Kurbel* hat , und nicht die übliche silberfarbige  )


----------



## Hotas (15. Dezember 2008)

Crypter schrieb:


>



Die Fetischisten finden bestimmt wieder was zu mäkeln......aber für mich hat das Bike sehr schöne Proportionen.
Gefällt!


----------



## misiman (15. Dezember 2008)

@ufp
merci

bremsgriffe passen eigentlich ganz gut auch in silber,

ich brauch aber eigentlich noch nen sattel, der ist nur vom mtb gemoppst

mir fällt fast nur nen brooks swift oder swallow ein


----------



## ufp (15. Dezember 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Um Stellung zu nehmen:
> Dein VR wiegt halt genausoviel wie mein ganzer MTB Satz. Oder hast du mit dem Reifen gewogen?


Ohne; allerdings mit Nabe .



> Ich bin Aufs gewicht nich Fixiert, aber das ist eindeutig eine Bremse.
> Ein Freund hatte die Anfang des Jahtausends mal zum test im DH verbaut weil Grimeca die dinger dafür unter Garantie freigegeben hat.
> Keines der 3 Ersatzlaufräder hat gehalten. Warum also gewicht in Kauf nehmen?


Ich bin bei dieser Art Laufräder prinzipiell sehr skeptisch und trau ihnen auch nicht.
Aber für die Stadt(fahrten) bzw. für's Polospielen sollte es reichen.
Und im echten Gelände fahr ich damit erst gar nicht bzw. würde ich es wenn, dann auf mein "echtes" MTB montieren.
Was ich vieleicht mal zu Testzwecken/Spaß mal machen werde  .



> Persönlich finde ich das Centrum in der Originalversion schon sehr gut, aber die Motivation deiner "Umbauaktionen" erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.


Was genau?

Durch den Surly Fixxer kann ich problemlos wieder auf das Orignal zurück wechseln. Und, das hintere Laufrad bleibt erhalten bzw. so wie es war.
Für die Surly FlipFlop Version mußte eine neues Laufrad eingespeicht werden, die HR Bremse ging verlustig (was zwar bei einem Fixie verschmerzbar ist) und der Rückbau in den Originalzustand war somit nicht mehr möglich bzw. ein Singlespeedfahren mit hinterer Scheibenbremse auch nicht.




> Ich will mein Räder immer schneller, leichter und hübscher machen.


Dank "Verlust" der hinteren Bremse bzw. des Bremshebels und keinen Anbauteilen, bis auf den Flaschenhalter, wiegt es um die 10,3 KG.
Passabel. Mein beiden MTB's wiegen 2 KG mehr...



> Für den Umgangston entschuldige ich micht, falls es dir besser damit geht.


Wennst nicht willst, dann laß es, Schwachkopf.


----------



## singlestoph (15. Dezember 2008)

beim grünen rahmen passt leider kein breiter reifen rein

ist ja auch ein custommade rahmen

im ernst da hat der rahmenbauer die querstege etwas zu tief angesetzt

die bestellten 2,5" würden zwar in der breite reinpassen in der höhe geht nicht mehr als 2,1 

ein 2,1" Kenda nevegal ist bestellt, ch hab leider nur ein paar tubeless an lager

s


----------



## apollo26 (15. Dezember 2008)

sorry falscher fred.....


----------



## Wobbly (15. Dezember 2008)

Crypter schrieb:


>



Crypter, kann ich das haben? ;-)


----------



## Crypter (15. Dezember 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Wobbly (16. Dezember 2008)

Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crypter (16. Dezember 2008)

Darfst aber gerne mal damit fahren, wenn du in der Nähe von Frankfurt wohnst.


----------



## Wobbly (16. Dezember 2008)

Schade, Berlin ist zu weit weg. Aber eines Tages ... Wobei ich noch zwischen Surly 1x1 und Kona Paddywagon schwanke (das Surly bin ich schon gefahren - der konnte froh sein, daß ich's ihm wiedergebracht hab


----------



## Bonti (16. Dezember 2008)

@Wobbly: Nimm ein Surly 1x1!

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/4/3/0/_/large/p1020810_1.jpg


----------



## Crypter (16. Dezember 2008)

Bonti schrieb:


> @Wobbly: Nimm ein Surly 1x1!
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/4/3/0/_/large/p1020810_1.jpg



Da stimm ich doch glatt mal zu.


----------



## Wobbly (16. Dezember 2008)

*schluck* - aba dit schwaarze jefällt ma bessa ;-)


----------



## peterbe (16. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem das Rotor im Sommer mal mit 14 Gängen und 130 mm-Gabel versucht wurde, ist jetzt wieder bei seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung: treuer Begleiter durch den norddeutschen Winter. Die Übersetzung (44:20) ist mir für Uphills noch zu dicke und wird durch 44:22 ausgetauscht, die Laufräder mit Tubeless, die noch im Keller lagen, laufen ganz gut, aber werden wohl noch durch leichtere DT1540 ausgetauscht.
Die Kabelführung ist am Oberrohr noch suboptimal, der häßliche Flaschenhalter ist als Nightride-Akkuhalter notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (16. Dezember 2008)

wunderschön. 
durchweg exzellente teile und sinnig aufgebaut


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. Dezember 2008)

Superschön. Aber hält die XTR im Eingang(bzw. Ein-Blatt)-Einsatz?


----------



## chri55 (17. Dezember 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Aber hält die XTR im Eingang(bzw. Ein-Blatt)-Einsatz?



bei mir ohne Probleme, allerdings noch nicht lange drin.

edit: wunderschönes Rad.


----------



## peterbe (17. Dezember 2008)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Superschön. Aber hält die XTR im Eingang(bzw. Ein-Blatt)-Einsatz?



Wieso sollte sie nicht halten (oder meinst du den unglaublichen Verschleiß der XTR-Blätter? ich habe mich entschieden, diese Kurbel nicht mehr an meinen Schaltungsbikes zu fahren, da der Ersatz des mittleren Blattes (bis zu 2 Ex pro Jahr = 2x89 Euro mindestens) teurer ist als manche Luxus-Kurbel, ich hoffe, dass das große Blatt da ein wenig länger hält, weil die Kraft über mehr Zähne verteilt wird)


----------



## Fezzä__ (17. Dezember 2008)

>



Hab mich grad gefragt, wie "meine" Kurbel als Singlespeed-Kurbel aussehen würde............ Bin begeistert!!!! vielleicht auch mal ein Versuch wert


----------



## Deleted 112231 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd das nicht unbedingt ohne Schrauben in den Löchern für die kleineren KBs fahren. Naja, wenns hält.


----------



## singlestoph (17. Dezember 2008)

hab mal etwas weitergebastelt


----------



## Olllli (17. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hab mal etwas weitergebastelt




Jetzt noch einen schwarzen Flatbar und du hast ein schönes Velo, Christoph. 


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## singlestoph (17. Dezember 2008)

ich weiss es ist schwierig 69er in schön zu bauen aber ich war schon mal nahe dran genauer gesagt 2mal

ich krieg das auch da noch hin

26/26 in schööön kommt bald dann auch mit flachem diddan leggr


----------



## therealproceed (18. Dezember 2008)

das sehe ich auch so.

ein wirklich sehr schönes rad,der lenker ist für mich, na sagen wir mal gewöhnungsbedürftig...


sehr schön

thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misiman (18. Dezember 2008)

Dank eines guten Angebots im Laden, habe ich mich gleich nochmal selber beschenkt und endlich nen passenden Sattel


----------



## wagrob6 (18. Dezember 2008)




----------



## singlestoph (19. Dezember 2008)

therealproceed schrieb:


> das sehe ich auch so.
> 
> ein wirklich sehr schönes rad,der lenker ist für mich, na sagen wir mal gewöhnungsbedürftig...
> 
> ...



der lenker ist wirklich so entstanden dass ich da ausrichten liess: mach ma was dir einfällt
als ich das bild gesehen hab war sofort klar wo der hinkommt

geld um mir noch ein rahmenset im selben design zu bestellen hab ich keins, obwohl customrahmen dauert da 6 monate, bis dann hätt ich das geld wohl besammen



aber ich versuch ja immer wenn ich eins kauf ein anderes wegzugeben ....

froi (bald news .... )


----------



## sporty (20. Dezember 2008)




----------



## faketreee (20. Dezember 2008)

Wo ist das? Das riecht nach Wasser in der Nähe.


----------



## Bonti (20. Dezember 2008)

Sehr gelungene Aufnahme!! Prima.


----------



## gurkenfolie (20. Dezember 2008)

warum gibts eigentlich keine bikes aus corten stahl?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. Dezember 2008)

So, ich habe Fertig. Vorerst mal. Rahmen wird evtl. noch Schwarz und das Gaffa an der Gabel ist auch nur eine Übergangslösung, bis ich mich ans Carbon rantraue...























​


----------



## Kompostman (23. Dezember 2008)

sporty schrieb:


>



Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (23. Dezember 2008)

Immerhin, gleiche Farbe 






Und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage für Alle!!!!!


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Dezember 2008)

Für Felixxx:






Noch mal Danke 

_Für alle anderen: Nein, das komisch aufgebaute Fahrrad bleibt nicht so_


----------



## Alex de Large (23. Dezember 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> _Für alle anderen: Nein, das komisch aufgebaute Fahrrad bleibt nicht so_



Stalker und ein weisses Rad! Geht das zusammen?

(P.S. gewaltige Bremse da vorne )


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Dezember 2008)

Nein das mit dem weiss geht natürlich gar nicht...deswegen hole ich auch bald diesen jenen Rahmen ab




und schraube dann auch hinten eine gewaltige Bremse (ist übrigens eine Code 5) und weitere gewaltige Teile ran. Allerdings darf das Rad dann hier nicht mehr rein weil es einen Mechanismus zum ändern der Übersetzung erhält


----------



## Alex de Large (23. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht nach einer gewaltigen Menge Spaß aus


----------



## chri55 (23. Dezember 2008)

oh ja! aber was hat das dann noch mit dem weißen gemeinsam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (23. Dezember 2008)

So gut wie nichts mehr, das ist ja das schöne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oder wenn du es genau wissen willst: Gabel, Laufrad, Bremse, Sattel, Pedale, evtl. Griffe

Und um es noch einmal genauer zu erklären: Das weisse Ding da habe ich vorübergehend zusammengesteckt, um schon mal etwas für die Fahrtechnik zu tun bis das Orange aufgebaut ist.


----------



## chri55 (23. Dezember 2008)

starrer Freerider? selten aber individuell.


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Dezember 2008)

Vorläufig starr, bis Geld für ne Pike da ist...


----------



## Felixxx (24. Dezember 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß damit - sowohl mit der weissen "Zwischenlösung" als auch mit dem schwarzen Orange. Und später dann auch noch mit der Pike!

Die Zeit bis dahin wird Dir mehr Spaß bereiten als Du Dir momentan vorstellen kannst...





Deine Gabel kennt das schon...

Frohes Fest, Felixxx


----------



## mubi (24. Dezember 2008)

pur


----------



## _stalker_ (26. Dezember 2008)

Weil hier sonst nicht viel los ist:
Nachtrag Trek 






Warum machen diese bunt zusammengebastelten, optisch nicht ganz stimmigen Bikes eigendlich immer am meisten Spass? Chicky? Du müsstest dich da doch am besten auskennen


----------



## roesli (26. Dezember 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Weil hier sonst nicht viel los ist:
> Nachtrag Trek



Trek im Dreck, quasi 

Schätze mal, im unperfekten liegt derselbe Reiz, der auch dazu antreibt, auf 26 Gänge & Vollfederung zu verzichten


----------



## kiko (26. Dezember 2008)

meine treues gefährt.
muss seit jahren draussen parken.
wirklich zuverlässig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Dezember 2008)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Chicky? Du müsstest dich da doch am besten auskennen



Meine Fahrräder sind schön. Oaschloch! 

Ich wills dir trotzdem erklären:

1. Es sind nur die Farben die das Ding ******* aussehen lassen. Ansonsten passt das doch optisch so mehr oder weniger...

2. Es ist das was es nicht ist, was das fahren so angenehm macht. Kein Klassikmist, kein Fixiekack, keine Straßenschlampe. Einfach nur ein Singlespeeder mit nem hässlichen Kettenspanner, einigermaßen moderne Rahmengeometrie in tendentiell zu klein. Einfach einfach und deshalb gut.


----------



## Reini65 (28. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (29. Dezember 2008)

schönes grünes teil 
nur der lenker das werd ich auf nem mtb nie verstehn:kotz:


----------



## Förster (29. Dezember 2008)

Also neee, diese Lenker finde ich, gehören nicht ans Waldfahrrad.


----------



## michael17 (29. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Rad, schönes Grün, schöner Lenker! Da passt alles .


----------



## Deleted 10349 (29. Dezember 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> meine treues gefährt.
> muss seit jahren draussen parken.
> wirklich zuverlässig.
> 
> ...



fixed?
chic! ...


----------



## ufp (29. Dezember 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schönes grünes teil
> nur der lenker das werd ich auf nem mtb nie verstehn:kotz:


*Sehe ich auch so* .

Allerdings, der Lenker.
Ich war/bin zwar auch skeptisch, hatte aber die Möglichkeit zwei solcher Lenker Probe zu fahren (29er MTB), und ich muß sagen, gar nicht einmal so übel.
Ok bergauf, naja, geht grad so.
Aber auf der Geraden oder auch bergab, wirklich nicht übel.

mfg ufp


----------



## elsepe (29. Dezember 2008)

die lenker sind ********nochmalverdammt bequem, ausserdem kann man manch einen ollen 150er vorbau der sonst nur im weg liegt verbauen ohne den rücken zu schaden


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Dezember 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> die lenker sind ********nochmalverdammt bequem, ausserdem kann man manch einen ollen 150er vorbau der sonst nur im weg liegt verbauen ohne den rücken zu schaden



150vorbau hmm hab ich schon mal gesehn muss so 89 gewesen sein
hab mich damals schon gefragt für was mer sowas braucht


----------



## biker1967 (30. Dezember 2008)

Diese "Kettler-Lenker" haben schon ihre Berechtigung. Hatte den auch mal an ner Stadtschlampe dran. Richtig entspannend


----------



## martn (30. Dezember 2008)

der on-one mary bar is nur bedingt mit einem 'kettler-lenker' zu vergleichen... erstens is das ding breiter (am mtb durchaus nötig) und zweitens in der mitte stark nach vorne gebogen, sodass man eben keinen längeren vorbau benötigt, sondern mit den griffen etwa auf gleicher höhe rauskommt, wie bei einem flatbar.

die optik is streitbar, aber aus funktioneller und ergonomischer sicht sind die teile prima und gehören absolut ans waldfahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (30. Dezember 2008)

Finde die Dinger auch ziemlich interessant! Genau so wie diese ganze H- und J-bar geschichte. Werd an meinem nächsten bike mal so einen ausprobieren... Bin da echt neugierig, tendiere aber eher richtung h-bar. Hab (auf mbr, glaub ich) aber gelesen, dass ein paar von den marys gebrochen sein sollen, also watch out!!! Achja, einen mountain-mustache gäbe es ja auch noch... Irgendwie wird mir das alles zu viel... ;-)





martn schrieb:


> der on-one mary bar is nur bedingt mit einem 'kettler-lenker' zu vergleichen... erstens is das ding breiter (am mtb durchaus nötig) und zweitens in der mitte stark nach vorne gebogen, sodass man eben keinen längeren vorbau benötigt, sondern mit den griffen etwa auf gleicher höhe rauskommt, wie bei einem flatbar.
> 
> die optik is streitbar, aber aus funktioneller und ergonomischer sicht sind die teile prima und gehören absolut ans waldfahrrad.


----------



## Hotredchili (30. Dezember 2008)

Förster schrieb:


> Also neee, diese Lenker finde ich, gehören nicht ans Waldfahrrad.



Genau deshalb, weil das viele Leutchen finden, gehören sie an ein Singlespeed-Bergrad dran!

Außerdem sind solche Lenker zweckmäßig, bequem und richtig schön!

Lenker in dieser Art hatte ich schon an verschiedenen meiner sportlichen Räder, ehe irgend jemand etwas mit dem Begriff Singlespeed anfangen konnte. Dass die noch mal so in Mode kommen würden, hätte ich aber auch nicht gedacht!


----------



## kiko (30. Dezember 2008)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> fixed?
> chic! ...



nö, dat tu ich meinen knochen schon 20j nich mehr an


----------



## Hotredchili (30. Dezember 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> nö, dat tu ich meinen knochen schon 20j nich mehr an



Trotzdem keine Hinterradbremse ?????


----------



## kiko (30. Dezember 2008)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Trotzdem keine Hinterradbremse ?????



alles platt hier. nich so wichtich. sind zur zeit ja 28er räder drinne. im schnee kommen dann 26er und bremse nach hinten. recht universal so.
zwischendurch sah es mal so aus.





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## moraa (30. Dezember 2008)

Rockhopper als Eingangrad:





















Noch mehr davon auf flickr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (30. Dezember 2008)

hübsch!


----------



## faketreee (30. Dezember 2008)

Das grün ist toll!


----------



## moraa (30. Dezember 2008)

Danke!


----------



## Förster (30. Dezember 2008)

@moraa

Das Waldgerät sieht sehr gut aus. Aber sach ma, fährste die Mythos nur, weil sie schwarz mit grüner Schrift(also passend zum Rad) oder weil Du von den Mythos überzeugt bist? Komisch ist, dass ich immer wieder zu diesen reifen zurück komme. Und biste mit dem Spanner wirklich im Gelände unterwegs und nix passiert bis jetz(Kettenabwurf oder sowas)?


----------



## moraa (30. Dezember 2008)

Förster schrieb:


> @moraa
> 
> Das Waldgerät sieht sehr gut aus. Aber sach ma, fährste die Mythos nur, weil sie schwarz mit grüner Schrift(also passend zum Rad) oder weil Du von den Mythos überzeugt bist? Komisch ist, dass ich immer wieder zu diesen reifen zurück komme. Und biste mit dem Spanner wirklich im Gelände unterwegs und nix passiert bis jetz(Kettenabwurf oder sowas)?




Hi Förster, als ich den Mythos bestellt habe wusste ich nicht, dass der schwarze eine grüne Beschriftung hat. Ich bin vorher den roten gefahren, der aber auf die Dauer viel zu schwer war und irgendwann auch farblich nicht mehr so gut gepasst hat. Da ich damals mit dem Mythos immer gut zurecht gekommen bin und mir die Preisgestaltung anderer Hersteller nicht gefällt, wurde es wieder einer. Ist halt was fürs Gelände und nicht für die Straße (Abrollgeräusch vom Leo2 ).

Da ich das Rad erst vor kurzem aufgebaut hab, kann ich zu dem Spanner nicht so viel sagen. Wird aber tatsächlich im Gelände bewegt. Abwurf gabs bisher keinen, irgendwas passt aber mit dem Antrieb noch nicht, ob das allerdings am Spanner liegt weiß ich noch nicht (Beim Antritt am Berg rutscht die Kette öfters durch, Kette und Kettenblatt sind relativ neu (300km), Spanner und Ritzel ganz neu. Werds mal mit mehr Spannung und anderem Ritzel probieren.). Oder gibts da andere Tipps?

Und weils eine Galerie ist...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Dezember 2008)

@moraa

Ich muß schon sagen, einfach ne´geile Kiste, vorallem die Farbe find ich rattenscharf.....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## bofh (30. Dezember 2008)

@moraa:
Laß den Spanner mal die Kette nach oben drücken.  Das ergibt einen größeren Umschlingungswinkel mit allen daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen.

Btw.: hübsches Rad.

E.


----------



## moraa (30. Dezember 2008)

Danke euch!

@ bofh: Wie muss ich den Spanner denn umbauen, damit er nach oben spannt? Link?


----------



## bofh (30. Dezember 2008)

Einfach in die andere Richtung "aufziehen", das heißt den Spannarm einmal im Uhrzeigersinn drehen.
Das wurde hier schon mehrfach besprochen, die Suchfunktion sollte da das ein oder andere sinnvolle ausspucken.

E.


----------



## moraa (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir das Problem jetzt noch mal genauer angeschaut: Die Kette hängt immer an der gleichen Stelle im Ritzel fest, scheinbar sind die Abstände der Kettenaußenbleche dort zu eng. An der Stelle habe ich die Kette vernietet, vielleicht ist da was schief gegangen. Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit einer neuen Kette. 
Wenns nichts hilft, werde ich mich dem Spanner widmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (30. Dezember 2008)

hi,

hab nen 88'er NOS giant stonebraker rahmen in der bucht geschossen. hat horizontale ausfaller- will ein singlespeeder für meine freundin aufbauen und werde nach möglichkeit nur neue oder NOS teile verwenden. probeweise hab ich schon mal nen neuen miche ss-laufradsatz, NOS michelin, ritchey vorbau und nem cycloman rennlenker aufgezogen.

hier mal zwei bilder:









was würdet ihr an dem rad noch machen?
eher flatbar?
oder diesen lenker lassen und knalliges lenkerband in einer passenden farbe (gelb, grün oder dieses flieder) nehmen?

meine xt 730 kurbeln passen nicht auf's innenlager. vielleicht iso?

bitte um rege anteilnahme und viele viele tips...

tschööö


----------



## bofh (30. Dezember 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Problem jetzt noch mal genauer angeschaut: Die Kette hängt immer an der gleichen Stelle im Ritzel fest, scheinbar sind die Abstände der Kettenaußenbleche dort zu eng. An der Stelle habe ich die Kette vernietet, vielleicht ist da was schief gegangen. Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit einer neuen Kette.
> Wenns nichts hilft, werde ich mich dem Spanner widmen.


Bevor Du jetzt die Kette auseinanderrupfst: Überprüfe, ob die Stelle schwergängig ist. Wenn ja, bieg die Kette mal an der genieteten Stelle vorsichtig seitlich hin und her, bis sich die Verbindung genauso verhält wie alle anderen. Dann probier noch mal, ob die Kette überspringt.

E.


----------



## martn (30. Dezember 2008)

wow, das giant sieht fast, wie ein echte olli aus...


----------



## moraa (30. Dezember 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Bevor Du jetzt die Kette auseinanderrupfst: Überprüfe, ob die Stelle schwergängig ist. Wenn ja, bieg die Kette mal an der genieteten Stelle vorsichtig seitlich hin und her, bis sich die Verbindung genauso verhält wie alle anderen. Dann probier noch mal, ob die Kette überspringt.
> 
> E.




Die Stelle ist insofern schwergängig, als dass sie scheinbar am Ritzel festhängt und beim langsamen Kurbeldrehen ein Stück die waagerechte Kettenlinie verlässt und am Ritzelzahn hängenbleibt, sich somit ein Stück mit dem Ritzel nach unten bewegt, statt nach vorne Richtung Kurbel zu laufen. Ich werde die Kette morgen dann nochmal einwenig "verbiegen". 

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## moraa (30. Dezember 2008)

martn schrieb:


> wow, das giant sieht fast, wie ein echte olli aus...



Könnte sich aber auch zu einem echten chickenway-user entwickeln.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Dezember 2008)

Das Giant ist geil. Ich würde fliederfarbenes Lenkerband hinbauen. Und einen höheren Vorbau. Das schaut zwar weniger gut aus, aber es fährt sich deutlich besser. 

@moraa: Dein Ding da ist geil!


----------



## nullvektor (31. Dezember 2008)

das giant sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus.den lenker auf alle fälle lassen.


----------



## mubi (31. Dezember 2008)

hi,

cool bisher nur positive resonanz. danke für die tips.

@martn: ein echte olli 
@moraa: chickenway-user ist gut  ist eh zum posen gedacht 

danke an alle.

bin für weitere tips und anregungen offen.

wünsche ALLEN mitgliedern einen guten rutsch 
und viel viel gesundheit für 2009


----------



## moraa (31. Dezember 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



Dachte ich mir doch



> @moraa: Dein Ding da ist geil!



Danke!

Noch mal ein  Nachtrag zu meinem gestern geschilderten Problem: Bei genauerer Betrachtung des Zusammenspiels von Kette, Kettenblatt, Ritzel und Spanner hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Kette über die ganze Länge schwerer läuft als vorher mit Schaltung. Das Ritzel ist um einiges breiter als Schaltungsritzel, und da die anderen Komponenten alle Schaltungskomponenten sind, konnte das ja nicht klappen. Ich hab jetzt die fast neue XT-Kassette um das 16er erleichtert und - Oh Wunder - alles läuft wie´s laufen soll.

Der Verschleiß dürfte bei dem Ritzel allerdings höher sein als bei einem breiteren, oder? Ich fahrs jetzt erst mal so, wenn Kette, Ritzel und/oder Blatt runter sind kommt ein kompletter Eingangantriebsstrang dran.

Aus Gründen der Galerieraison:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (31. Dezember 2008)

mubi schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hab nen 88'er NOS giant stonebraker rahmen in der bucht geschossen. hat horizontale ausfaller- will ein singlespeeder für meine freundin aufbauen und werde nach möglichkeit nur neue oder NOS teile verwenden. probeweise hab ich schon mal nen neuen miche ss-laufradsatz, NOS michelin, ritchey vorbau und nem cycloman rennlenker aufgezogen.
> 
> ...



seehr geiler rahmen. mit der farbkombi kann man schön was aufbauen. die grünen reifen passen aber meiner meinung nach gar nicht. ich würd sowas verbauen.





Dann noch was nettes aus der pinken chrisking kollektion. Z.B. nen schönen steuersatz:




buntes lenkerband würd ich auch nehmen. entweder gelb oder pink


----------



## elsepe (31. Dezember 2008)

der king wär dann bestimmt doppelt so teuer wie das ganze rad bisher


----------



## kon (1. Januar 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> der king wär dann bestimmt doppelt so teuer wie das ganze rad bisher



... aber sehr schick


----------



## a.nienie (1. Januar 2009)

auf dem flohmarkt noch ne pinke spandex buchse und ab dafür 

das giant ist so widerlich 80iger, dass es schon fast wieder gut ist.


----------



## mubi (2. Januar 2009)

@a.ninie: jetzt weiss ich endlich, worauf du stehst 
@elsepe: das kann ja wieder mal nur von dir kommen


----------



## elsepe (3. Januar 2009)

nichts gegen das rad, aber das ständige kingverbastele find ich doch etwas ermüdend. hab aber auch keine ahnung was so ein king alles tolles kann da ich bisher mit den shimano sachen nie probleme hatte. das rad hat einem enormen miami vice faktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> nichts gegen das rad, aber das ständige kingverbastele find ich doch etwas ermüdend.



jep endlich sagts  mal einer 
mal schauen wieviel prügel es gibt 
weil mtb forum  
king und liteville=gottgleich
hmm gibts den king fürs lv überhaupt
wäre ja dann der doppelgott


----------



## a.nienie (3. Januar 2009)

... lässt sich bestimmt noch steigern.
how god can you go?


----------



## Deleted 54516 (3. Januar 2009)

So was lange wärt wird endlich....fertig
hier mal mein Singlespeeder.bin aud eure Meinungen gepannt.
das Schaltauge wird noch bearbeitet.

Gruß

   Ralf






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hell-on-Wheelz (3. Januar 2009)

Chique!  Super Farbkombi, Geometrie sieht aggressiv aus Wie ist die Übersetzung zum Gasgeben? Ich frag nur weil ich´s gerne etwas zügiger hab = 48:13 und so... mit viel Schwung.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (3. Januar 2009)

Hell-on-Wheelz schrieb:


> Chique!  Super Farbkombi, Geometrie sieht aggressiv aus Wie ist die Übersetzung zum Gasgeben? Ich frag nur weil ich´s gerne etwas zügiger hab = 48:13 und so... mit viel Schwung.



hi ,

übersetzung ist 38/17 im moment noch, hat so gerade gepasst das ich ohne Halflink etc. auskomme.kette hängt ein klein bisserl durch, aber ich hoffe mal sie Springt net wenn sie sich etwas längt.
Im moment siehts gut aus
wenn sich an der Kette nix mehr längt, werde ich die Übersetzung lassen, habe zwar berge bei mir, aber " nur die harten kommen in den Garten " und nach der nachtschicht das Ding den Berg hoch nach Hause treten ist schon.... 

Gruß

   Ralf


----------



## Hell-on-Wheelz (4. Januar 2009)

Jaja die Hügel und Berge...Ehrlich gesagt schieb ich auch gern mal wenn´s mir zu doof wird. Im Schwarzwald hammer davon auch reichlich.


----------



## _stalker_ (4. Januar 2009)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> nach der nachtschicht das Ding den Berg hoch nach Hause treten ist schon....



Bau ne Schaltung dran.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. Januar 2009)

Hell-on-Wheelz schrieb:


> Jaja die Hügel und Berge...Ehrlich gesagt schieb ich auch gern mal wenn´s mir zu doof wird. Im Schwarzwald hammer davon auch reichlich.



jo ich weiß,wohne ja mittendrin

@stalker,
wenn ich ne schaltung dran haben wollte ,wäre ich dann hier ?? insofern Kommentar überflüssig


----------



## RealNBK (5. Januar 2009)

Wie kommst du darauf dass die kette sich nicht längt? Gebraucht?
Fahr damit 300Km un du kannst evtl sogar ein ganzes glied einsetzen.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. Januar 2009)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> hi ,
> 
> übersetzung ist 38/17 im moment noch, hat so gerade gepasst das ich ohne Halflink etc. auskomme.kette hängt ein klein bisserl durch, aber ich hoffe mal sie Springt net wenn sie sich etwas längt.
> Im moment siehts gut aus
> ...



sorry nicht38/17  sondern 38/15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (5. Januar 2009)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> @stalker,
> wenn ich ne schaltung dran haben wollte ,wäre ich dann hier ?? insofern Kommentar überflüssig




Du warst es der bergauffahren mit dem Singlespeeder per Emoticon als "" gekennzeichnet hat, wo es doch eigendlich  ist


----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. Januar 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Du warst es der bergauffahren mit dem Singlespeeder per Emoticon als "" gekennzeichnet hat, wo es doch eigendlich  ist



ok,
dann habe ich deinen Beitrag falsch verstanden, aber kennst ja 90% der Beiträge hier !!
also lass uns ein Bierchen trinken 

Gruß

  Ralf


----------



## _stalker_ (5. Januar 2009)

Roger that. Ich konnts mir halt einfach nicht verkneifen 

Und um wieder Ontopic zu kommen:






(R.I.P.)


----------



## moe 11 (5. Januar 2009)

wieso? rahmenbruch?


----------



## _stalker_ (5. Januar 2009)

Ja, am Unterrohr. 
Aber ich hab ja mittlerweile ein neues Stumpi


----------



## mubi (5. Januar 2009)

hi,

das mit den grünen michelin...ich weiss nicht so recht, ob das rad am ende nicht doch als bunter clown im zirkus aufgetreten wär  
hab nun doch einige änderungen vorgenommen.
derzeitiger zustand.
nos corratec husky skinwall
nos bremsanlage aus 1984 shimano br-at 50/55
nos ritchey lenker
nos selle rolls brown









wie gefällt's euch?

tschö...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. Januar 2009)

wie immer Geschmackssache, mir wäre es zu bunt 

Gruß

   Ralf


----------



## elsepe (5. Januar 2009)

durch die nichtverwendung des drobbars hat das rad fast 65% seiner ursprünglichen sexyness verloren. bin selber überascht. da muss mehr farbe rein. evtl hinten ein roter reifen und vorn ein gelber ( da gabs was von corratec peter(v) und wolf(h) in den farben.) halt alles n bischen bunter und schnuckeliger, soll doch für die freundin sein oder? also noch n rosa lenker und ein vorbau im kontrast dazu hellblau? ja ich schweife ab ... die grünen reifchen waren besser. ach so der sattel bitte auch noch richtig knallig bitte.


----------



## Alex de Large (5. Januar 2009)

ja! Peter und Wolf!

Obwohl, Habe den Anblick nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr ertragen können und sie deshalb verkauft. Aber an Dein Rad würden sie passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (5. Januar 2009)

@alex: geiles rad- vor allem die reifen aber mach bloß den spanner weg!
@elsepe: du hast recht. mit dropbar sieht's definitiv besser aus. sexyness wieder gestiegen? 





mir wär's egal. da es aber nicht für mich ist, muss ich mich schon ein wenig nach der zukünftigen besitzerin richten. madamme will kein "kinderrad" sagt sie. also bunte reifen und so will se net. soll schon was von nem mtb haben.

what can i do?


----------



## moe 11 (5. Januar 2009)

allso mir gefällts mit den neuen reifen besser und ich würde auf jeden fall den ritchey lenker montieren mit dem rennradlenker schauts irgendwie komisch aus.


----------



## Alex de Large (6. Januar 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> allso mir gefällts mit den neuen reifen besser und ich würde auf jeden fall den ritchey lenker montieren mit dem rennradlenker schauts irgendwie komisch aus.



kurzer gerader Lenker 

aber bitte einen verchromten mit bunten Oury Griffen


----------



## _stalker_ (6. Januar 2009)

dumdidum


----------



## one.nomad (6. Januar 2009)

Seit dem ich selbst 2 testprojekte mit dropbar am mtb gewagt hab find ich das ziemlich geil. Problem ist, dass man mit der geometrie ziemlich weit vorkommt, und wenn man das korrigieren will (steilerer, kuerzerer vorbau) wirds wieder weniger huebsch.

Wenn ich mich mal zu durchringe mir vbrake aere-bremshebel zu besorgen, dann wird da auch mal ein aktuelles rad mit dropbar versehen. Vor allem so ein schmaler 40 oder 38 ist einfach irgendwie geil... wenn man da durch die gegend saegt, auch im gelaende...sehr spassig =)

Gruesse
michael


----------



## Levi Strauss (6. Januar 2009)

mubi schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> das mit den grünen michelin...ich weiss nicht so recht, ob das rad am ende nicht doch als bunter clown im zirkus aufgetreten wär
> hab nun doch einige änderungen vorgenommen.
> ...



hi!
find's so echt am schönsten! erinnert mich bisschen an meine bike-anfänge ... da gab's viele giant's 
den "drop-bar" finde ich grenzwertig. schau dich mal nach potts,ibis oder cunningham bikes um. die haben viele "geländegängige drop-bars" anders gewinkelt und mit steilem vorbau. mit dem tiefen lenker kann ich mir kaum vorstellen im gelände klar zu kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Januar 2009)

@Stalker
Wenn man mal davon absieht, das dass Hitman eigentlich ein reines Dirt Radel ist, ist es nicht schlecht gelungen

Finde jedoch die Bremsscheiben etwas overdozed 
Besonders hügelig sehen deine Landschaftsaufnahmen ja auch nich aus


----------



## Hotredchili (6. Januar 2009)

mubi schrieb:


> @alex: geiles rad- vor allem die reifen aber mach bloß den spanner weg!


Warum, ich finde, das Teil hat was


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Januar 2009)

@stalker: Ahh, auch ein Bremsleitungsghostringfahrer...


----------



## wurstendbinder (7. Januar 2009)




----------



## Opernfreunde (7. Januar 2009)

So, der Weihnachtsmann hat  mein neues Schätzchen endlich fertig und auch ein schönes Foto gemacht.

...und es ist so schööön und sooo lila!


----------



## doctor worm (7. Januar 2009)

Hübsch!

Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2009)

kommt gut.


----------



## Opernfreunde (7. Januar 2009)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Hübsch!
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?




Ein Marin "Stinson"  sorgfältig bereinigt und neu gepulvert.


----------



## burn (7. Januar 2009)

Moin,
hier mal was von der Stange


----------



## mubi (7. Januar 2009)

von der stange brauche mer net! 
stange hammer selber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Januar 2009)

Und auch noch ganz frech ne hipster-mäßige Spokecard drinne


----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2009)

Hipster-Langster.


----------



## Wobbly (7. Januar 2009)

Was heißt'n "Hipster-Langster"?


----------



## wurstendbinder (7. Januar 2009)

da stangenware ja nicht gerne gesehen wird   hier noch mal mein scapin ohne sch(m)utzbleche







gruß,
greg


----------



## ghi (7. Januar 2009)

meins für'n sommer in der stadt.


----------



## burn (7. Januar 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Und auch noch ganz frech ne hipster-mäßige Spokecard drinne



extra fuer dich


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Januar 2009)

burn schrieb:


> extra fuer dich



"ein bischen spaß muss sein"


----------



## ufp (7. Januar 2009)

ghi schrieb:


> meins für'n sommer in der stadt.


Fein fein  .
Vor allem die Kork Griffe  .

Ein Interessantes Teil, vor allem die doch eher seltene Farbkomi Weiß und Silver. Bin zwar kein Freund dieser Farbkombination, aber die Teile passen zusammen; stimmig.
Das einzige kleinere Manko sind die Bremshebel. Schade das sich dann doch noch schwarz dazugeschummel hat und, es scheint so, als würde es keine hochwertigen Bremshebeln geben. Die schauen alle so billig aus (Tekktro/XCL&Co.  ). Dafür passen sie wenigstens zum Lenker .

Interessant finde ich auch die Plattformpedale (an so einem Rad).

Den Kettenspanner schon weniger (aber funktionell muß er sein).

Btw. was ist denn das für ein Vorbau (Trans X?) bzw. Sattelstütze?
Und der Steuersatz  ?
Wieviel wiegt das Rad?

@wurstendbinder
Seltene Farbe 
Aber ein silberfarbiger Vorbau würde sich besser machen.
(Ich weiß schon, du wolltest den schwarzen wohl wegen den schwarzen Bremsabdeckungen)

mfg ufp


----------



## subay (7. Januar 2009)

Mein neues Rad. Nach ca. 6 Monaten endlich "fertig". Bremse kommt noch, wenn ich einen Bremsgriff finde der zum Lenker passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (8. Januar 2009)

@wurstendbinder krasse Farbkombi und männliche Übersetzung

@ghi netter Stadtflitzer, besonderst die Griffe

@subay schickes Rad, der Cinelli ist ungewöhnlich, paßt aber


----------



## Opa Kruse (8. Januar 2009)

den cinelli-vorbau find ich viel zu klotzig. was poliertes schlankes würde besser zum lenker passen.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Januar 2009)

es geht wieder aufwärts 

die letzten drei räder


----------



## ghi (8. Januar 2009)

danke, freut mich, das es auch anderen gefällt 

@ufp
sattelstütze & vorbau sind so billigteile von TAQ-33/TRANZ X (wie der rest eigentlich auch, siehe bremsgriffe. das ganze ist ein mehr oder weniger low budget aufbau)
steuersatz ist ein CANE CREEK S2
gesamtgewicht ist ca. 8,9kg


----------



## bofh (8. Januar 2009)

subay schrieb:


>


Da fehlt das Pinup!

E.


----------



## wurstendbinder (8. Januar 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Da fehlt das Pinup!
> 
> E.



ist mir gestern auch schon aufgefallen. für euch:






gruß,
greg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subay (8. Januar 2009)

Des Pin-Up war beim kauf nicht dabei und würde sicher nur gemopst werden.


----------



## doctor worm (8. Januar 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier mal was von der Stange



Ich mag ja die Langster, sind eigentlich ne super Basis um was draus zu machen, nur nimm doch bitte das BrockenRockenKärtchen aus den Speichen, find ich ein wenig albern, war ja dann doch kein Event wo man mit so nem Rad unterwegs ist und gesehen hab ichs vor Ort auch nicht!


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hab da doch auch noch was...

Ein Rad für meinen kleinen Bruder:


----------



## Splatter666 (8. Januar 2009)

ALTER, die Tapete 
Hardcore! 

Ciao, Splat

PS: Das Bike sieht lässig aus!


----------



## Onegear (8. Januar 2009)

@subay: der Flite ist aber grenzwertig weit hinten oder ?
@chickenway: nice, vor allem das, was da noch an der Tapete lehnt


----------



## wurstendbinder (9. Januar 2009)

subay schrieb:


> Des Pin-Up war beim kauf nicht dabei und würde sicher nur gemopst werden.



kannst dir ja auch selber eins basteln, wahlweise auch mit spongebob oder hello kitty motiv 

@ufp: schwarzer vorbau passt nicht nur wegen der bremsgriffkappen sondern auch wegen der schwarz-rot kombi bei sattel, pedalen und reifen.
zugegebenermaßen ist das ganze eher zufällig entstanden. habe den roten flite sehr günstig von nem kumpel erhalten und die roten vittoria hatte ich vom geschalteten renner übrig. einzig die look in der farbe habe ich lange zeit gesucht und schließlich für 35 eu in der bucht gefunden.

cheers,
greg


----------



## subay (9. Januar 2009)

Onegear schrieb:


> @subay: der Flite ist aber grenzwertig weit hinten oder ?



Ja, er ist soweit hinten wie er es zulässt. 




wurstendbinder schrieb:


> kannst dir ja auch selber eins basteln, wahlweise auch mit spongebob oder hello kitty motiv



Tzatza! Spongebob ist gelb und Hello Kitty ist rosa, würde beides nicht zum Konzept passen, ein Schlumpf müsste her...


----------



## ZwiebelII (10. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein Marin Heute provisorisch umgebaut, ordentlicher Spanner und Kettenblatt folgt die Tage.
Werd Morgen mal ne Proberunde drehen.


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2009)

So, bisschen im Keller gebuddelt, bisschen gebastelt und fertig ist mein erstes Eingangrad...









Wenn mir das "Singlespeeden" gefällt, würde ich gern das Kettenspannen noch nem Exzentriker überlassen. War mir aber erst mal zu teuer...


----------



## Zottinger (11. Januar 2009)

@exto:
Wenn dein Cannondale meinem ähnlich ist und die Ausfallenden leicht schräg sind, dann brauchst du mit Halflink evtl. keinen Kettenspanner. Sicher bin ich aber nicht, da an meinem die Ausfallenden nicht an so einem Bürzel sind. 





Mit 36:18 reicht bei mir der Verstellbereich mit einem Halflink aus, man muss nur wenn die Kette zu lang ist irgendwann ein Kettenglied rausnehmen und braucht eine guten Schnellspanner, um zu verhindern, dass das Hinterrad verrutscht und dann schief steht.


Und mal insgesamt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstendbinder (11. Januar 2009)

singlespeed cannondales 

ist euch denn gar nichts mehr heilig?

cheers,
greg


----------



## SXHC (11. Januar 2009)

Wer sich ein Cannondale beschafft, besitzt, benutzt oder veräußert wird mit Mißachtung und abfälligen Bemerkungen in allen Foren sowie auf Touren nicht unter Lebensdauer des Rahmens bestraft


----------



## Hotas (11. Januar 2009)

Gähn... es ist doch immer wieder das Gleiche... 
Ich war heute auf einer Schneetour und da waren u.a. 2 CD-Fahrer dabei und die waren gut. Geht's nicht ums Fahren?


----------



## bofh (11. Januar 2009)

Hotas schrieb:


> Geht's nicht ums Fahren?


Hier geht's um viel mehr, falls du das noch nicht gemerkt haben solltest, Du...Schalter!

E.


----------



## Hotas (11. Januar 2009)

Moment mal! Schau Dir mal meine Räder genau an!


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2009)

Hmmm, CD-Spott hab ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen, aber noch immer nicht gecheckt, was eigentlich der Punkt ist?

Weinen da die Stahlfreaks über die Verbreitung von Alu? Oder die Old Shooler über das Verhökern von Namen nach Fernost?

Gab's nicht schon ganz früh Yetis, GT's und andere in Alu? Haben nicht Tom Ritchey, Keith Bontrager und andere ihre Namen verhökert und sind nicht wieder andere, die's nicht getan haben, wie Joe Breeze oder Chris Chance einfach untergegangen, anstatt uns weiterhin mit ihren geilen Kunstwerken zu erfreuen?

Klärt mich mal auf, bitte

@Zottinger: Die Ausfallenden sind so senkrecht, wie sie nur sein können.  Der Rahmen ist Bj. 92. Deiner ist ne Ecke jünger, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## Hotredchili (11. Januar 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> singlespeed cannondales
> 
> ist euch denn gar nichts mehr heilig?
> 
> ...



Erstens mal hat er ja das entsprechende Smiley zugefügt. 

Übrigens bietet CD sogar serienmäßig Singlespeeder an. Und außerdem sind (Marken)Namen Schall und Rauch. 

Und der grüne Singlespeeder ist doch sehr schön!


----------



## Hotas (11. Januar 2009)

Weiß ich doch 
Welchen grünen meinst Du? Ich habe zwei.


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Erstens mal hat er ja das entsprechende Smiley zugefügt.
> 
> Übrigens bietet CD sogar serienmäßig Singlespeeder an. Und außerdem sind (Marken)Namen Schall und Rauch.
> 
> Und der grüne Singlespeeder ist doch sehr schön!



Hab mich auch nicht angemacht gefühlt! Ich würd's nur wirklich mal gern wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (11. Januar 2009)

@exto: also wenn bei mir beim Keller buddeln, nen Coda Rahmen, Shannon Stütze, Flite, Titan Vorbau(?) und XT HT2 zum vorschein kommen würden, dann würd ich mich glücklich schätzen 
nette "resteverwertung", wenn man das so nennen darf


----------



## wurstendbinder (11. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hab mich auch nicht angemacht gefühlt! Ich würd's nur wirklich mal gern wissen...



ich habs auch immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, auch wenn mich die frage ebenfalls schon eine weile beschäftigt: alter thread

gruß,
greg


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Januar 2009)

Cannondale und Singlespeeden passt nicht. Warum? Weil wir können.


Den Grund muss man nicht verstehen, den darf man akzeptieren.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Cannondale und Singlespeeden passt nicht. Warum? Weil wir können.
> Den Grund muss man nicht verstehen, den darf man akzeptieren.



Achso. Dann leg' ich meinen CD-Singlespeeder wieder auf Eis, bevor ich gegen irgendwelche ungeschriebenen Gesetze verstoße.

Dafür sind optische Supergaus wie das ultrahäßliche Giant paar Seiten früher plötzlich kultverdächtig, weil man die Ritzel runterschmeißt und einen King einbaut ?


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2009)

Onegear schrieb:


> @exto: also wenn bei mir beim Keller buddeln, nen Coda Rahmen, Shannon Stütze, Flite, Titan Vorbau(?) und XT HT2 zum vorschein kommen würden, dann würd ich mich glücklich schätzen
> nette "resteverwertung", wenn man das so nennen darf



Hmmm... 

Der Rahmen und die Stütze waren eigentlich nicht verbuddelt. Beides ist seit mehr als 15 Jahren regelmäßig im Wald (soviel zur Qualität). Flites hab ich noch vier-fünf Stück (alle billig aus der Bucht), weil die einfach perfekt zu meinem Ar*** passen und ich wegen der Produktionseinstellung Panik hatte  Der Vorbau ist aus Stahl, gebürstet und original Cannondale (Coda gab's da noch nicht).  Die Kurbel ist (genau wie Bremsen LRS usw.) halt mal bei irgend nem Umbau übrig geblieben. Bevor ich das Zeugs bei Ebay oder sonstwo "verschenke", bau ich lieber was draus.


----------



## wurstendbinder (12. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Cannondale und Singlespeeden passt nicht. Warum? Weil wir können.
> 
> 
> Den Grund muss man nicht verstehen, den darf man akzeptieren.



ahja.
nun, du glaubst ja auch an jesus ... 

gruß,
greg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (12. Januar 2009)

Wie Cocodale's darf man nicht als SSP aufbauen?


----------



## Hotredchili (12. Januar 2009)

Wo krieg ich jetzt möglich billig nen cannondale rahmen her, um ihn zu singlespeeden?

Warum? Weil ich kann!


----------



## Hotas (12. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht sollten wir jetzt wieder der Galerie den Vortritt lassen und ggf. in dem Uralt-Thread weitermachen?

Letztendlich darf ja Jeder machen, was er will. Und auch schön oder schei... finden, was er will. Mein Respekt gebürt im Zweifelsfall eher dem, der auf einer häßlichen Büchse schnell fährt, als dem gesetzestreuen Radbauer, der kaum fährt. Obwohl auch ich für manches schöne Bike sterben könnte, so isses ja nicht... finde nur diese Marken-Battles nicht so toll. Aber das SSP-Forum ist ja besonders bekannt für Bashing.


----------



## Zottinger (12. Januar 2009)

Stimmt ja, dass Cannondale verboten ist, hatte ich völlig vergessen - aber wie heisst es in einem alten Lied "Regeln sind zum brechen da".
@exto ja hab ich 94 gekauft ist aber laut mtb-kataloge.de schon ein 95er Modelljahr.

Hab auch noch mehr Räder, die ich alle schon ewig hier reinstellen wollte, und da auf der Seite bisher kaum Bilder sind, ist jetzt vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt, sonst entsteht der Eindruck ich würde nur Cannondale fahren (Hab ich mich grad gerechtfertigt?)

Spiesserfixie mit dem ich am meisten fahre, kredibel vor verlassenem Atomkraftwerk:




Lenker und Vorbau sind nicht festgelegt:





Crosser:





Ein Bridgestone, leider inzwischen verkauft um den Crossrahmen zu finanzieren
einmal mit Crosslaufradsatz




und mit Rennradlaufrädern:





Und ein Motobecane Rennrad, den Rahmen hab ich getauscht aber der Ersatz ist noch nicht aufgebaut:




Grüsse Daniel


----------



## Kittie (12. Januar 2009)

alles schÃ¶ne rÃ¤der und auch im regelmÃ¤Ãigem gebrauchâ¦.so wieÂ´s aussiehtâ¦gut soâ¦.richtig so!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. Januar 2009)

brrrrrrrrr, brrrrrr, brrrrrr. Muss mir bei gelegenheit mal gute Winterhandschuhe kaufen. Meine Standard-StormGloves kacken bei -13 grad ordentlich ab


----------



## kne (12. Januar 2009)

Yo!


----------



## Wobbly (12. Januar 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> brrrrrrrrr, brrrrrr, brrrrrr. Muss mir bei gelegenheit mal gute Winterhandschuhe kaufen. Meine Standard-StormGloves kacken bei -13 grad ordentlich ab



Dann ist der Faden was für Dich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375173


----------



## moraa (12. Januar 2009)

Mal neue Bilder gemacht:


----------



## Lumbi (12. Januar 2009)

...schöne Bilder, schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (12. Januar 2009)

Lumbi schrieb:


> ...schöne Bilder, schönes Bike!



Danke!


----------



## ZwiebelII (12. Januar 2009)

kann ich nur zustimmen, da verblasst meins leider gegen
nach technischem Defekt und provisorischem Flickwerk am kl. Ölberg


----------



## michael17 (12. Januar 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen, da verblasst meins leider gegen



Jedes ist für sich schön!


----------



## phattyred (13. Januar 2009)

auch mal hier rein ...


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Januar 2009)

... sehr schön!  

ciao
flo


----------



## wurstendbinder (13. Januar 2009)

ja, das is echt nice


----------



## a.nienie (13. Januar 2009)

schön.

an die optik der gabel muß man sich aber gewöhnen.


----------



## mubi (13. Januar 2009)

vorneweg: gut gelungen (bis auf scheibenbremsen). 

allgemein: weiss net ob's nur mir so geht aber singlespeed hat für mich was mit purismus zu tun und versetzt einen in den zustand wo es eben nur einen gang ohne weitere hilfen gab.

meiner meinung nach müssen da einfache ne starrgabel und canti oder v-brakes dran.

kann mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden mit den dingern die gefedert sind oder scheibenbremsen haben; oder am besten gleich beides.

meine meinung.

tschö...


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Januar 2009)

jo   nur der lenker (ich find den halt immer noch nix für mtb)
weil ich grad die bremsen seh ich hab noch n satz avid bb5
falls jemand so was brauchen kann PN

@mubi   seh ich genau anders 
            für mich machen gerade scheibenbremsen und federgabel sinn 
            ich komm noch aus der zeit wo es nix anderes gab als starr und canti/U-brake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (13. Januar 2009)




----------



## Ratti (13. Januar 2009)

Der Reflektor ist dreckisch, das ist doch gefährlich!


----------



## biker1967 (14. Januar 2009)

Ratti schrieb:


> Der Reflektor ist dreckisch, das ist doch gefährlich!



Und die Kette hängt durch


----------



## SXHC (14. Januar 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Und die Kette hängt durch



dafür ist es aber pikant gesalzen...


----------



## Wobbly (14. Januar 2009)

Ich find's schön. Vor allem schön dreckig. Sieht aus wie meine Alu-Stadtschlampe nach 1 Woche durch den Berliner Eis-Schnee-Matsch-Winter ;-)


----------



## nightwolf (14. Januar 2009)

mubi schrieb:


> vorneweg: gut gelungen (bis auf scheibenbremsen).
> 
> allgemein: weiss net ob's nur mir so geht aber singlespeed hat für mich was mit purismus zu tun und versetzt einen in den zustand wo es eben nur einen gang ohne weitere hilfen gab. (...)


Kann man jetzt so oder so sehen.
Ich sehe bei Purismus und damit eben auch SSP den Sinn hauptsaechlich darin, wegzulassen, was kaputtgehen kann.
Von daher passt eben auch der Ersatz der Felgenbremsen, die die Felge ramponieren, durch Scheibenbremsen IMHO sehr gut ins Bild. 

Aber was ist das fuer ein Lenker??? 
Tourenradlenker mit Hoernern??

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ...
> Aber was ist das fuer ein Lenker???
> Tourenradlenker mit Hoernern??
> 
> LG ... Wolfi



tippe auf h-bar


----------



## Kelme (14. Januar 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ...
> Aber was ist das fuer ein Lenker???
> Tourenradlenker mit Hoernern??
> 
> LG ... Wolfi


H-Bar würde ich sagen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135860


Kelme - hab' ich nicht.


----------



## ufp (14. Januar 2009)

mubi schrieb:


> allgemein: weiss net ob's nur mir so geht aber singlespeed hat für mich was mit purismus zu tun und versetzt einen in den zustand wo es eben nur einen gang ohne weitere hilfen gab.
> 
> meiner meinung nach müssen da einfache ne starrgabel und canti oder v-brakes dran.
> 
> kann mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden mit den dingern die gefedert sind oder scheibenbremsen haben; oder am besten gleich beides.


Also, den Purismus teile ich.

Es stellt sich aber die Frage, wofür will man es verwenden?
Für die Stadt braucht man nicht unbedingt eine Federgabel, auch eine Scheibenbremse ist mitunter nicht notwendig. Ich selbst will aber nur noch mit Scheibe fahren.

Und eine mechanische SB macht da auch Sinn, im Gegensatz dazu eine hydraulische (Stichwort Flüssigkeit etc.).

Aber der der Sinn eines SSP MTB erschließt sich mir auch nur bedingt.
Als Trainingszweck, bei leichten Anstiegen und als Winter- und Sorglosrad ok, aber als echte MTB Alternative; z.B. für Touren, nein.

Aber wie auch immer, jedem Tierchen sein Plessierchen .


----------



## wurstendbinder (14. Januar 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt so oder so sehen.
> Ich sehe bei Purismus und damit eben auch SSP den Sinn hauptsaechlich darin, wegzulassen, was kaputtgehen kann.
> Von daher passt eben auch der Ersatz der Felgenbremsen, die die Felge ramponieren, durch Scheibenbremsen IMHO sehr gut ins Bild.



grundsätzlich sollte es bei SiSp nur darum gehn, dass man die schaltung weglässt, alles andere sollte jeder machen wie's gefällt und benötigt wird. man denke ja nur mal an die unterschiedlichen, offiziellen wettkampfdisziplinen: bmx, radball, 4000m zeitfahren(bahn) etc - die räder könnten unterschiedlicher nicht sein, sind aber alles SiSpeeder 

gruß,
greg


----------



## nightwolf (14. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> H-Bar würde ich sagen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135860 (...)


Ja, sowas scheint das zu sein. Danke! 
Naja. Und was bringt der  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Januar 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber der der Sinn eines SSP MTB erschließt sich mir auch nur bedingt.
> Als Trainingszweck, bei leichten Anstiegen und als Winter- und Sorglosrad ok, aber als echte MTB Alternative; z.B. für Touren, nein.
> ...



... mir erschliesst sich nicht was du dann überhaupt in diesem forum und in diesem thread suchst?


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... Mir Erschliesst Sich Nicht Was Du Dann überhaupt In Diesem Forum Und In Diesem Thread Suchst?



Word!


----------



## phattyred (14. Januar 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja, sowas scheint das zu sein. Danke!
> Naja. Und was bringt der
> 
> LG ... Wolfi



(ca. 6) griffpositionen, entspannte handgelenke, gewaltigen hebel.
aus titan is er auch noch, vibrationsdämpfung inclusive.


----------



## ufp (14. Januar 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Hier sind doch einige Retro-Singlespeder, oder?
> Machen wir nochmal ne Galerie auf?



Aus dem KTM Stahlt Halbrenner/Rennsportrad (ca. 1985):




wurde (2007) ein Fixie:


----------



## utzinator (14. Januar 2009)

Aloha,

hab auch mal altes Zeug zusammen gebaut..
Giant XTC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (14. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... mir erschliesst sich nicht was du dann überhaupt in diesem forum und in diesem thread suchst?


Das ging zwar nicht an meine Adresse, trotzdem finde ich nicht, dass das so der wahre Umgangston ist.
Ich fahr zwei SSP-Raeder, eines Alltags-Einkaufs+Waldrad, eines ist ein RR fuer den heimatnahen Einsatz. 
Fuer richtige MTB-Ausfahrten wuerde ich auch kein SSP nehmen. Da hab ich ein MTB mit Rohloffnabe, weil ich ein Superweichei bin und auch keine Lust habe Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sauber zu halten  
Bin ich deswegen ein schlechter Mensch und muss das Forum verlassen 


phattyred schrieb:


> (H-Bar) (ca. 6) griffpositionen, entspannte handgelenke, gewaltigen hebel.
> aus titan is er auch noch, vibrationsdämpfung inclusive.


Hmm. Diese schraegen Griffpositionen liegen mir glaub ich nicht so. Bin ganz gluecklich mit gerade+Hoernchen bzw. Rennlenker.
Aber egal, das ist hier Off-Topic.


ufp schrieb:


> Aus dem KTM Stahlt Halbrenner/Rennsportrad (ca. 1985 (...)


Respekt, was Du aus dem alten Schrotthaufen rausgeholt hast.
Ich wuerd noch ca. zehn Euro bei Ebay in ein Paar Aero-Bremshebel investieren ... 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Januar 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das ging zwar nicht an meine Adresse, trotzdem finde ich nicht, dass das so der wahre Umgangston ist.



echt jetzt? 



			
				ufp schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der der Sinn eines SSP MTB erschließt sich mir auch nur bedingt.
> Als Trainingszweck, bei leichten Anstiegen und als Winter- und Sorglosrad ok, aber als echte MTB Alternative; z.B. für Touren, nein.
> 
> Aber wie auch immer, jedem Tierchen sein Plessierchen  .



aber diejenigen, die es sehr wohl als ernsthafte alternative sehen UND betreiben, lächerlich machen, bzw. in die zu bemitleidende ecke stellen, das geht deiner meinung nach?


----------



## nightwolf (14. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> (...) aber diejenigen, die es sehr wohl als ernsthafte alternative sehen UND betreiben, lächerlich machen, bzw. in die zu bemitleidende ecke stellen, das geht deiner meinung nach?


Das habe ich nicht so aufgenommen bzw. empfunden.
Er hat seine Meinung geaeussert, dass er kein SSP als Touren-MTB verwenden wuerde. Als mehr oder gar 'schlimmer' habe ich das nicht wahrgenommen. 

Meine bisherige SSP-Bestleistung liegt uebrigens bei gut 200 km, aber halt Asphalt. Gelaende stelle ich mir auf Dauer mit SSP ganz schoen hart vor. Bzw. halt viel schieben 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2009)

In der Bike Sport News ist ein schöner Artikel über diesen Freak, der mit seinem Single-Speeder eine normalerweise mehrtägige Alpenüberquerung ohne Pause fahren wollte und auch ein gutes Stück weit gekommen ist. Übersetzung 44/22.


----------



## exto (14. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> echt jetzt?
> 
> 
> 
> aber diejenigen, die es sehr wohl als ernsthafte alternative sehen UND betreiben, lächerlich machen, bzw. in die zu bemitleidende ecke stellen, das geht deiner meinung nach?



Um sich durch die Aussage von ufp in irgend ne Ecke gestellt zu fühlen, bedarf es aber einer gehörigen Selbstwertproblematik 

Ich glaub, ich schließ mich trotzdem mal deiner Empfehlung an und mach mich hier dünne. Erstens besitze ich auch Räder mit Schaltung (sogar welche mit Federung und Scheibenbremsen) und zweitens gibt's mir hier zu viele schräge Extremisten.

Also, ciao dann mal...


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2009)

na, alpen dauert dann halt etwas länger.

im gelände macht es auch mit einem gang spass.
lange, gerade stücke finde ich mit geländeübersetzung etwas nervig.
solange man aber keine racer dabei hat, geht auch das.
am berg im stehen bis nur noch schieben geht... so what?


----------



## singlestoph (14. Januar 2009)

supi wolfi

du versuchst dir ganz angestrengt irgendwelche dinge vorzustellen, ich hoffe sehr dass du zumindest etwas phantasiebegabt bist ..... 

viel einfacher wär die dinge die man sich nicht vorstellen kann einfach mal auszuprobieren

das gilt nicht nur für dich sondern für alle die in einem mountainbikeforum in der singlepeedabteilung rumgeistern und sich nicht vorstellen können mit einem singlespeeder im gelände zu fahren

....

es soll je leute geben die das tun, sogar ein paar wenige unbeirrbare in gegenden wos berge hat (ö-streich, schweiz, frankreich, norditalien ....)

also scheint es möglich zu sein, nur weil die die es tun nicht jeden tag davon reden heisst es noch lange nicht dass sie dann spass daran haben müssen im singlespeedforum zu lesen dass das was sie tun eigentlich blöd ist, keinen sinn und sicher auch keinen spass ..... (wie blöde sowas ist und wieviel spass man dabei hat merkt man auch relativ schnell beim ausprobieren ...)

.... und dann das auch noch stumm ertragen müssen weil wenn sie mal was sagen ist das ja böseböse ...


wie gesagt, einfach mal ausprobieren .....


----------



## singlestoph (14. Januar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 44/22.



44:21 

würd ich mal vermuten

http://www.singlespeeder.de


----------



## nightwolf (14. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Um sich durch die Aussage von ufp in irgend ne Ecke gestellt zu fühlen, bedarf es aber einer gehörigen Selbstwertproblematik  (...)


Herrliche Formulierung!  Besser als meine 


exto schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich schließ mich trotzdem mal deiner Empfehlung an und mach mich hier dünne. Erstens besitze ich auch Räder mit Schaltung (sogar welche mit Federung und Scheibenbremsen) und zweitens gibt's mir hier zu viele schräge Extremisten. (...)


Ich denke, das tue ich auch  - Zumal ich mich in der Beschreibung 1:1 wiederfinde ...

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (14. Januar 2009)

ich glaub die meisten hier anwesenden singlespeeder besitzen noch andere räder .... zumindest am anfang .... das wär ja nicht das problem


----------



## doctor worm (14. Januar 2009)

Da sind aber zwei recht nah am Wasser gebaut wie mir scheint!
Wegen der paar Unstimmigkeiten!

Aber zum "Thema Einganghollandräder und Trekkinglenker sind nichts für echte MTBer":









und dann noch 29" Laufräder, ich denk das werden einige hier nicht verkraften!


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2009)

... oder den preis 

geile action!


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2009)

Warum mußt du das jetzt zeigen ? Ich hatte dieses Traumbike schon fast verdrängt...


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Januar 2009)

phattyred schrieb:


> (ca. 6) griffpositionen, entspannte handgelenke, gewaltigen hebel.
> aus titan is er auch noch, vibrationsdämpfung inclusive.



und trotzdem schaut er auf einem mtb schei** aus

@doctor worm   was n das für  ein rahmen??? wolfhound??


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Januar 2009)

könnten wir langsam wieder auf das thema zurückkommen 



*G A L E R I E !*​


danke
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (14. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und trotzdem schaut er auf einem mtb schei** aus
> 
> @doctor worm   was n das für  ein rahmen??? wolfhound??



Ist vom Hersteller der gar nicht sooo häßlichen Lenker, JeffJones!

Ahh richtig!

Hatte ich das schon hier?:


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Januar 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> grundsätzlich sollte es bei SiSp nur darum gehn, dass man die schaltung weglässt, alles andere sollte jeder machen wie's gefällt und benötigt wird. man denke ja nur mal an die unterschiedlichen, offiziellen wettkampfdisziplinen: bmx, radball, 4000m zeitfahren(bahn) etc - die räder könnten unterschiedlicher nicht sein, sind aber alles SiSpeeder
> 
> gruß,
> greg



Klar. Und nen Auto mit festgetackertem Schalthebel ist auch Singlespeed. 

Singlespeed ist Mountainbike!


----------



## doctor worm (14. Januar 2009)

Da hat sich aber jemand den Aufwand gemacht, nur die schönsten Repräsentanten jener Fahrradgattung herrauszpicken! Wie schön!


----------



## chri55 (14. Januar 2009)




----------



## olli (14. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> ...
> Singlespeed ist Mountainbike!
> ...



SPINNER!

Singlespeed ist Rennrad!

Mountainbike ist ...:http://wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Kategorie:Style (SIEHE UNTER *"M"*)


----------



## kimpel (14. Januar 2009)

olli schrieb:


> SPINNER!
> 
> Singlespeed ist Rennrad!
> 
> Mountainbike ist ...:http://wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Kategorie:Style (SIEHE UNTER *"M"*)



Sprech es doch aus, Herr B.
und eigentlich ist Singlespeed illegal!


----------



## olli (14. Januar 2009)

kimpel schrieb:


> Sprech es doch aus, Herr B.
> ...[/URL]!


Wollte ich ja, aber **SCHLOCHSPORT läßt sich in einem ordentlichen Forum nicht verlinken, was Du merken würdest, wenn Du mal Deinen Link klicken würdest!

Ach so: Galerie.


----------



## ufp (14. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> es soll je leute geben die das tun, sogar ein paar wenige unbeirrbare in gegenden wos berge hat (ö-streich, schweiz, frankreich, norditalien ....)
> 
> also scheint es möglich zu sein, nur weil die die es tun nicht jeden tag davon reden heisst es noch lange nicht dass sie dann spass daran haben müssen im singlespeedforum zu lesen dass das was sie tun eigentlich blöd ist, keinen sinn und sicher auch keinen spass ..... (wie blöde sowas ist und wieviel spass man dabei hat merkt man auch relativ schnell beim ausprobieren ...)


Wenn ich nur blöd reden würde, dann hätte ich nicht 10 Räder .
U.a. ein 2 FG (je nachdem, eines sogar mit Stollenreifen, also für's Gelände auch geeignet), ein SSP und noch andere Spielereien. Eben weil ich neugierig bin.



> .... und dann das auch noch stumm ertragen müssen weil wenn sie mal was sagen ist das ja böseböse ...


Vielleicht verstehen es einige nicht, was "Jedem Tierchen sein Plessierchen" heißt. Vielleicht versteht man es unter, "jedem das seine" besser.
Mit der Anmerkung, es keinem böse zu meinen. Warum auch?

Und für die Leistungen, in den Alpen (oder auch nur "höhere" Berge) mit dem SSP/FG MTB zu fahren, gebührt denjenigen mein Respekt  !

Und warum sollte man in einem Forum nicht seine Meinung sagen dürfen (ich bilde mir ein, keinen beleidigt zu haben, und habe dies auch nicht vor) oder (kurz) darüber zu diskutieren?

Mich hat der Real Biker auch "blöd angeschnautzt" weil ich mit Flachpedalen am Fixie fahre  .



> wie gesagt, einfach mal ausprobieren .....


Ich hab auch ein 29er 

@floibex
Für jemanden, der im Forum Team ist, und auch noch gleichzeitig nach "G A L E R I E !" schreit, hättest dich bei deiner eigenen schon ein bischen mehr Mühe geben können. Stichwort, Beschreibung, Tags etc. 
Trotzdem, ein paar schöne Räder sind dabei.


----------



## phattyred (14. Januar 2009)




----------



## singlestoph (14. Januar 2009)

es wills am ende ja nie einer gewesen sein

aber man muss nicht alles immer kommentieren und ungefragt seine meinung öffentlich kundtun ....

in ein singlespeedforum einfallen und sowas wie singlespeed ist blöd zu schreiben mag ja noch einigermassen lustig zu sein. 

ist aber irgendwie doof weil die meisten singlespeeder das selbst schon lange wissen aber sich nicht drum kümmern...

irgendwann hier auftauchen und schreiben singlespeed ist nix für mich .... hmmmm naja

wenn man keine andern hobbies hat vielleicht

kann man sich aber auch in einem schwulenforum anmelden oder sonstwo ist sicher genausounterhaltsam und man kann noch was fürs leben lernen

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (14. Januar 2009)




----------



## michael17 (14. Januar 2009)

Hübsch!


----------



## elsepe (14. Januar 2009)

@singlestoph

was ist das für eine gabel?


----------



## SXHC (14. Januar 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> @singlestoph
> 
> was ist das für eine gabel?



die frage muss lauten: was ist das für eine heiße figur im hintergrund???


----------



## martn (15. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boah, wasn geiler klunker! gibts das dig noch?


----------



## singlestoph (15. Januar 2009)

die figur hat einen namen der mir leider wieder entfallen ist
die kommt so wies aussieht an jeden singlespeed event in italien mit angereist .....






http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157612502167274/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------



## singlestoph (15. Januar 2009)

gabel: wound up
die ist eigentlich nur da bis ich mir dann endlich den dazugehörigen rahmen gebaut hab .....


----------



## Ratti (15. Januar 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> Bla, bla...
> 
> Vielleicht verstehen es einige nicht, was "Jedem Tierchen sein Plessierchen" heißt. Vielleicht versteht man es unter, *"jedem das seine"* besser.
> Mit der Anmerkung, es keinem böse zu meinen. Warum auch?
> ...



Gefährliche Formulierug, wie ich kürzlich gelernt habe. 

Ach ja, Galerie:





(jetzt mitohne Freilauf)


----------



## michael17 (15. Januar 2009)

Ratti schrieb:


> Gefährliche Formulierug, wie ich kürzlich gelernt habe.



Das dachte ich auch, als ich ´s gelesen habe.
Aber soviel Hintergrundwissen sollte man nicht voraussetzten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (15. Januar 2009)

martn schrieb:


> boah, wasn geiler klunker! gibts das dig noch?



Gehört Outrage. Lag nur mal ein wenig in meinem Keller rum. Drüben gibts auch irgendwo aktuellere Fotos.


----------



## mete (15. Januar 2009)

Das passende Hinterrad habe ich noch nicht einspeichen können, was soll's....


----------



## bofh (15. Januar 2009)

Ratti schrieb:


> (jetzt mitohne Freilauf)


Schick.

Was ist das denn für eine Kurbel mit was für einem Kettenblatt? Vierkantaufnahme? Läuft das rund?

Ich verzweifel so langsam an meinem FSA V-Drive...

E.


----------



## Ratti (15. Januar 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Schick.
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine Kurbel mit was für einem Kettenblatt? Vierkantaufnahme? Läuft das rund?
> 
> ...



Das ist eine No-Name Vierkant-Kurbel und das KB irgendein Alu-CNC-Teil. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Radlerin (15. Januar 2009)

Das schwarz-weiße ist extrem schick!  

Schwarze Kurbel wäre natürlich das iTüpfelchen...


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Januar 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Das schwarz-weiße ist extrem schick!
> 
> Schwarze Kurbel wäre natürlich das iTüpfelchen...



Zustimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (15. Januar 2009)

eher weisse kurbel. dann hätte das fahrrad vorne zwei weisse elemente (gabel und griffe) und hinten zwei (sattel und kurbel).

tschö...


----------



## Opa Kruse (15. Januar 2009)

da hat mubi recht.

die "gabelbrücke" hat auch was. lustige muffe.


----------



## Radlerin (15. Januar 2009)

Ok, da geb ich dir auch gerne recht. Weiß wär auch klasse.


----------



## Ratti (15. Januar 2009)

Schön, dass das Rad gefällt. 

Allerdings kommen da jetzt eine Shimano 600 Kurbel dran und ein poliertes KB. Damit habe ich dann den ganzen Antrieb in silber. Als farblichen Akzent habe ich weiße Lederriemen an den Käfigen.


----------



## Hotredchili (16. Januar 2009)

kimpel schrieb:


> Sprech es doch aus, Herr B.
> und eigentlich ist Singlespeed illegal!



Dort steht aber nicht "Singlespeed ist illegal", sondern "Singelspeed ist illegal". Es dreht sich also um die korrekte Schreibweise. Und die unkorrekte ist halt illegal. 


Letztlich gibt es unter Singlespeedern viel mehr Spießer und verklemmte Typen als mancher denkt. Mir ist das aber egal, mir ist bisher in meiner Karriere noch NIE ein zweiter Radfahrer mit einem Gang live auf einer Tour begegnet, weder On- noch Offroad. Alte Frauen mit Gießkanne auf dem Weg zum Friedhof mal ausgenommen, das sind eingefleischte Singlespeeder und die wahren Heldinnen der Landstraße!

Solche Typen mit Excenterrinnenlagern für tausende Euro sind doch nur Poser, und Posing ist kein Singlespeed.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Januar 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> e!
> 
> Solche Typen mit Excenterrinnenlagern für tausende Euro sind doch nur Poser, und Posing ist kein Singlespeed.




meins hat 140euro gekostet 
bin ich jetzt ein poser??? 
und darf nicht mehr in den wald zum spielen


also ich tref immer wieder mal eingangräder im wald 
neulich mal so 10  auf einen haufen (starkbierfahren in sw)
ach ja bilder


----------



## cmbr (16. Januar 2009)

Mein Felt Curbside, leicht gehipstert ;-)










Sorry für das schlechte Bild, hab im Augenblick nur n Handy zur Verfügung.

Ach ja, ne Bremse kommt wieder rann, ich suche nur noch nen passenden Hebel. Kann jemand was dezentes für 22,2 mm Lenker empfehlen?


----------



## olli (16. Januar 2009)

cmbr schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ach ja, ne Bremse kommt wieder rann, ich suche nur noch nen passenden Hebel. Kann jemand was dezentes für 22,2 mm Lenker empfehlen?


Dezent? Prophete Kinderfahrradhebel aus dem TOOM. 3,95 EUR. 





Oder halt einen einzelnen KOOKA/GRAFTON/ULTIMATE (da wüßte ich 2 Leute aus dem Forum, die einen slibernen für 30.- verscherbeln), etc ...


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Januar 2009)

cmbr schrieb:


> Mein Felt Curbside, leicht gehipstert ;-)



Rahmen und Bike schauen nice aus.

@Olli
der Kinderhebel ist aber eher unschön


----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2009)

cmbr schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja, ne Bremse kommt wieder rann, ich suche nur noch nen passenden Hebel. Kann jemand was dezentes für 22,2 mm Lenker empfehlen?


so schlimm hippster ist das felt doch gar nicht. finde es ganz gut.
hatte über ebay einfache, schwarze bremshebel gekauft.
hätte noch einen für rechts über (leider fehlt die einstellschraube)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (16. Januar 2009)

Ratti schrieb:


> Gefährliche Formulierug, wie ich kürzlich gelernt habe.
> QUOTE] Ach ja, Galerie:


Aha, was man nicht alles in einem SSP Forum lernt 







Ach ja, interessant und, hübsch .
Über das was mir nicht so gefällt, die silberne Kurbel, wo weiß oder schwarz noch schicker wäre, werde ich nicht schreiben.
Andererseits, mit den silberfarbigen Felgen wiederum passend.


----------



## kimpel (16. Januar 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Solche Typen mit Excenterrinnenlagern für tausende Euro sind doch nur Poser, und Posing ist kein Singlespeed.


Wenn du meinst


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Mir ist das aber egal, mir ist bisher in meiner Karriere noch NIE ein zweiter Radfahrer mit einem Gang live auf einer Tour begegnet, weder On- noch Offroad.



Das ist aber ganz schön traurig....

Hier noch einmal das Giant mit Wolber Tubulars vorn und hinten in fertig....


----------



## moe 11 (16. Januar 2009)

hier auch nochmal meins jetzt endlich mit ohne kettenspanner


----------



## chri55 (16. Januar 2009)

wie spannst du jetzt? sieht ja ordentlich straff aus.


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. Januar 2009)

genau das wollt ich auch gerade fragen.

Magic Gear?


----------



## moe 11 (16. Januar 2009)

hab die ausfallenden nach vorne hin etwas aufgefeilt, da war zum glück genügend "fleisch" vorhanden.


----------



## bladerunner (16. Januar 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> hab die ausfallenden nach vorne hin etwas aufgefeilt, da war zum glück genügend "fleisch" vorhanden.



Dann mach noch das Schaltauge ab, oder lackier es zumindestens in Rahenfarbe.


----------



## ottokarina (16. Januar 2009)

jetzt nur noch das schaltauge entfernen und slicks drauf und schön isses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstendbinder (16. Januar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist aber ganz schön traurig....
> 
> Hier noch einmal das Giant mit Wolber Tubulars vorn und hinten in fertig....



schönes rad bis auf den sattel, der passt so gar nicht dazu

(brauchst du nen alten selle turbo?  hätte da noch einen im keller)

gruß,
greg


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> schönes rad bis auf den sattel, der passt so gar nicht dazu
> 
> (brauchst du nen alten selle turbo?  hätte da noch einen im keller)
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber der SLR ist der einzige Sattel, der mir passt. Meine Sorge gilt momentan viel mehr dem Reifenkleber, der war nämlich schon mindestens 15 Jahre alt...


----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2009)

reifenkleber gibts noch

auch in neu

seonst kontaktkleber der ist dann auch temperaturfester, durr bringt man die reifen dann meist nicht mehr an einem stück runter wenn man mal will

s


----------



## Hotredchili (16. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> meins hat 140euro gekostet
> bin ich jetzt ein poser???
> und darf nicht mehr in den wald zum spielen
> 
> ...



Wenn Du fragst, was Du "darfst", dann ist das auf jeden Fall nicht Singlespeedy, denn Singlespeeder "dürfen" und "können" alles!

Und ich habe ehrlich noch keinen Singlespeeder getroffen, weder in der Stadt, noch im Wald! Aber ich wohne auch nicht in der Nähe einer Metropole. Hier bei mir ist noch unerschlossenes Singlespeed-Land, hier werde ich noch für verrückt gehalten, wenn jemand merkt, was ich da fahre. (Ist aber geil so)!


----------



## chri55 (16. Januar 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> bis auf den sattel, der passt so gar nicht dazu



der verleiht dem Rad aber zusammen mit der Wand den bestimmten mete-Style 

@moe 11 schade. ich dachte schon du hast ne schöne und ordentliche Spannversion gefunden (ohne rumfeilen) und Ghostring oder ähnliches kommt mir nich ans Rad...


----------



## Lumbi (16. Januar 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Wenn Du fragst, was Du "darfst", dann ist das auf jeden Fall nicht Singlespeedy, denn Singlespeeder "dürfen" und "können" alles!
> 
> Und ich habe ehrlich noch keinen Singlespeeder getroffen, weder in der Stadt, noch im Wald! Aber ich wohne auch nicht in der Nähe einer Metropole. Hier bei mir ist noch unerschlossenes Singlespeed-Land, hier werde ich noch für verrückt gehalten, wenn jemand merkt, was ich da fahre. (Ist aber geil so)!



...das kenne ich auch, fahre mit meinem SS immer zur Arbeit, stelle es dann dort auch in der Halle ab. 
Letztens bewundert es ein Kunde, sein Entsetzen war dann aber groß, als er gesehen hat das es nur einen Gang hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (16. Januar 2009)

Lumbi schrieb:


> ...das kenne ich auch, fahre mit meinem SS immer zur Arbeit, stelle es dann dort auch in der Halle ab.
> Letztens bewundert es ein Kunde, sein Entsetzen war dann aber groß, als er gesehen hat das es nur einen Gang hat.



... oder der Spruch: "Naja, sowas wird wenigstens nicht geklaut". Kommt auch immer gut .


----------



## michiha (16. Januar 2009)

Das Giant is einfach nur geil! Haben wollen


----------



## mete (16. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> reifenkleber gibts noch
> 
> auch in neu



Ich weiß, aber das war mir der Test nicht wert. Wie dem auch sei, bin gerade drei Stunden bei Nässe und Kälte mit einem Druck von ca. 1 bar herumgegondelt und die Reifen halten anstandslos auch bei starker, seitlicher Belastung.


----------



## Kittie (17. Januar 2009)

Beide Heute fertig geworden....


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Januar 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Wenn Du fragst, was Du "darfst", dann ist das auf jeden Fall nicht Singlespeedy, denn Singlespeeder "dürfen" und "können" alles!
> 
> Und ich habe ehrlich noch keinen Singlespeeder getroffen, weder in der Stadt, noch im Wald! Aber ich wohne auch nicht in der Nähe einer Metropole. Hier bei mir ist noch unerschlossenes Singlespeed-Land, hier werde ich noch für verrückt gehalten, wenn jemand merkt, was ich da fahre. (Ist aber geil so)!



als hätte ich schon jemand mal was gefragt ich halt mich eh an nix
net mal an die regel hier 
kuckst du singlespeed fully und fährt sich geil


----------



## moe 11 (17. Januar 2009)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Dann mach noch das Schaltauge ab, oder lackier es zumindestens in Rahenfarbe.



schaltauge wird noch abgesägt und am oberrohr muss ich noch die zugführung weiter wegfeilen und dann wird des ganze rad sowie gabel neu lackiert. slicks hab ich mir auch schon überlegt hätte da an die schwalbe koojak gedacht, oder fällt jemanden was besseres ein? 

@your enemy

ne leider hab ichs auch nur mit rumfeilen  hinbekommen. aber für ne saubere lösung ohne rumfeilen gibts doch den excenter von trickstuff, is halt auch ne teure lösung.


----------



## kimpel (17. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> kuckst du singlespeed fully und fährt sich geil


drehpunkt ums tretlager = konstante kettenlänge?


----------



## Freistiler (17. Januar 2009)

Richtig, Slope-Fully. Schönes Gefährt!


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Januar 2009)

Der etwas andere SingleSpeeder:
GT Timberline


----------



## Onegear (17. Januar 2009)

ich glaube das Teil hat in einem Laufrad mehr Speichen als ich in einem Laufradsatz 
würde mit vernünftigen Teilen sicher nen schicken SSPer abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (17. Januar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Der etwas andere SingleSpeeder:
> GT Timberline



Singlespeed ist eine Haltung  mit dem Rad auf jeden Fall: Respekt.


----------



## Kelme (17. Januar 2009)

Klar könnte man ein Timberline auch anders aufbauen, aber in der Kombination mit Lenker und Sattel finde ich die Laufräder äußerst konsequent


----------



## mubi (17. Januar 2009)

@kittie: beide hammer


----------



## Kittie (17. Januar 2009)

Dank dir!


----------



## ZwiebelII (17. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder ein Update von meinem Einganggeländefahrrad


----------



## insanerider (17. Januar 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Update von meinem Einganggeländefahrrad



geil.die tür, hello kitty, spielzeug..man könnte meinen, das rad steht bei mir


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Januar 2009)

Daneben die drei Nicht-Singlespeeder die eine Pause brauchten...


----------



## Hotredchili (18. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Daneben die drei Nicht-Singlespeeder die eine Pause brauchten...



.....während Du ja in voller Fahrt bist, wie man sieht! 

Singlespeeder labern nicht davon, "die Größten" zu sein, sie sind es einfach!


----------



## Kittie (18. Januar 2009)

hhiiii, geiler spruch! Auch wenn ein latent aggressiver grundton nicht zu leugnen istâ¦geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2009)

@kittie:
beide räder schön aufgebaut.
ich oute mich mal wieder als pompino fan.
glaube ich brauch auch noch einen 
in org. lack als crosser oder so...



moe 11 schrieb:


> ...
> slicks hab ich mir auch schon überlegt hätte da an die schwalbe koojak gedacht, oder fällt jemanden was besseres ein?
> ...


vielleicht die schwalbe big apple,
denke das wäre ein guter allrounder.
der geht auch noch auf waldwegen/schotter...


----------



## Ratti (18. Januar 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> .....während Du ja in voller Fahrt bist, wie man sieht!
> 
> Singlespeeder labern nicht davon, "die Größten" zu sein, sie sind es einfach!



*hur-hur-hur* (=männliches Grunzen von Tim Taylor)


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2009)

... oder wie die trucker sagen


> vorsicht ladies, meiner ist 18m lang


----------



## Kittie (18. Januar 2009)

@a.nienie 
danke dir! für den "richtigen" preis könnte es deine sein.


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Januar 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> .....während Du ja in voller Fahrt bist, wie man sieht!
> 
> Singlespeeder labern nicht davon, "die Größten" zu sein, sie sind es einfach!



Ja, natürlich war ich in voller Fahrt, also kurz vorher noch. Leider hat mich mein Rad dann abgeworfen und da ich ehh schonmal stand konnte ich dann gleich weiterfahren. Bin natürlich gleich nach dem Fahrrad wieder aufs Rad gesprungen...

Das mit dem nicht mehr labern mach ich dann wenn ich tatsächlich mal der Größte bin!

Und im Übrigen, Bilder statt Buchstaben!


----------



## Splatter666 (18. Januar 2009)

Das untere Bild is ja mal der Hammer! 
Hast du das in Desktop-Auflösung?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (18. Januar 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Das untere Bild is ja mal der Hammer!
> Hast du das in Desktop-Auflösung?
> 
> Ciao, Splat



Was ist bei dir Desktop-Auflösung? Also beschnitten und bearbeitet hab ich es denk ich nur in der Auflösung. Aber ich könnte ja nochmal, pm mir einfach mal auflösung und email!


----------



## Harryburgundy (19. Januar 2009)

Kona Hei Hei
White Eno Cranks
White Eccentric Rear Hub


----------



## RealNBK (19. Januar 2009)

Bis auf die Bremsenkombi ein verflixt geiles teil!


----------



## Radlerin (19. Januar 2009)

Zustimmung!


----------



## Kittie (19. Januar 2009)

Hat der junge Mann da rechts, seine Zustimmung für dieses Bild gegeben?  *Grins*
Das Rad ist ja mal echt schönbis auf die Bremse, das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2009)

edit: trotzdem schön


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Januar 2009)

... nix stahl.


----------



## Hotredchili (19. Januar 2009)

Kittie schrieb:


> Hat der junge Mann da rechts, seine Zustimmung für dieses Bild gegeben?  *Grins*



Muss er nicht, da das Foto eindeutig im öffentlichen Raum aufgenommen wurde, und er nicht im Mittelpunkt stand, oder das Foto ihn in irgendeiner Weise in seinen Persönlichkeitsrechten einschränkt.

Es ist ein Irrtum, dass man etwas dagegen tun könnte, wenn man irgendwo als Passant auf ein Foto gerät, und dies dann veröffentlicht wird.

Was anderes wäre, wenn das Foto z.B. vor einem Bordell gemacht wäre, und der Mann als Puffgänger bezeichnet würde.


----------



## Kittie (19. Januar 2009)

schon klar...nur´n spass....aber vielleicht kommt er ja aus nem Puff, oder vom Samenspenden (vergessen abzugeben)weil Becher noch in der Hand....Grins


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2009)

kittie schrieb:


> schon Klar...nur´n Spass....aber Vielleicht Kommt Er Ja Aus Nem Puff, Oder Vom Samenspenden (vergessen Abzugeben)weil Becher Noch In Der Hand....grins



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. Januar 2009)

nachdemmein alter tria rahmen ne totale fehlkonstruktion ist und er 1 jahr im keller hing wurde er jetzt etwas aufgehübscht und fristet nun als ssp sein leben.

8,8 kilo fürn eingangrad...man man da wiegt ja mein fully fast soviel.

aber zum rumrollern ok. der weiße teil sollte eigentlich in zeitungsoptik sein aber das hat nicht so geklappt wie es sollte.


----------



## Hotredchili (20. Januar 2009)

Ist doch nicht hässlich!


----------



## divergent! (20. Januar 2009)

ja hässlich nicht..nur langweilig. will mir da ans unterrohr nochn schriftzug machen...jemand ne idee?


----------



## wurstendbinder (20. Januar 2009)

schön wäre auf jeden fall, noch mal irgendwas grünes passend zum rahmen dranzumachen; wie wäre es mit dem lenkerband?


----------



## divergent! (20. Januar 2009)

ich hab kein grünes gefunden und das hier war beim stadler für 5 zu verlockend


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Januar 2009)

Jaaaaa Danke! Jetzt kann ich meinen ersten SSP-Renner noch mal als Anregung posten 






Lenkerband und Bremszughüllen gibts im Singlespeedshop.
Ich würde an deinem Rad aber eher weiße Akzente setzen.


----------



## chri55 (20. Januar 2009)

geil!


----------



## wurstendbinder (20. Januar 2009)

ob jetzt grüne oder weisse akzente, find ich fast egal, z.b. n weisser sattel wäre auch nice. aber des camou-lenkerband für 5 ocken hätt ich für umsonst nicht wollen, sorry.

@stalker: dat jefällt mia 

gruß,
greg


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Januar 2009)

@_stalker_

Soll ich dir mal was sagen........lass es so wie es jetzt ist........das sieht rattengeil aus.
Sowas hat wenigstens net jeder.......viel Spass beim fahren damit.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratti (20. Januar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> nachdemmein alter tria rahmen ne totale fehlkonstruktion ist und er 1 jahr im keller hing wurde er jetzt etwas aufgehübscht und fristet nun als ssp sein leben.
> 
> 8,8 kilo fürn eingangrad...man man da wiegt ja mein fully fast soviel.
> 
> aber zum rumrollern ok. der weiße teil sollte eigentlich in zeitungsoptik sein aber das hat nicht so geklappt wie es sollte.




Die Sattelstütze ist unangenehm unpassend. Sonst aber schön grün!


----------



## kon (20. Januar 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Jaaaaa Danke! Jetzt kann ich meinen ersten SSP-Renner noch mal als Anregung posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



herrlich aggressiv 

die grünen bremzughüllen find ich zuviel des guten, zumal der grünton nicht passt. ansonsten sehr stimmig


----------



## divergent! (20. Januar 2009)

Ratti schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist unangenehm unpassend. Sonst aber schön grün!





die verkleidung hab ich in mühseliger laienarbeit selbst gebaut...ohne siehts auch doof aus, zumindest wo es noch als tria rad aufgebaut war. der ganze rahmen müsste ne nummer kleiner sein um stimmig zu wirken, deshalb ist er ja auch zu aktuellen 5. rad deklassiert worden. ich bau die abdeckung mal ab und schauobs jetzt mir mehr gefällt.


----------



## Ratti (21. Januar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> die verkleidung hab ich in mühseliger laienarbeit selbst gebaut...ohne siehts auch doof aus, zumindest wo es noch als tria rad aufgebaut war. der ganze rahmen müsste ne nummer kleiner sein um stimmig zu wirken, deshalb ist er ja auch zu aktuellen 5. rad deklassiert worden. ich bau die abdeckung mal ab und schauobs jetzt mir mehr gefällt.



Die Verkleidungs sehe ich erst jetzt.  Ist also gut geworden. Aber man sieht halt noch, dass eine normale Stütze drin steckt. Warum keine richtige Aero?


----------



## aloka (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe in mein ca. 20 Jahre altes Hercules Ventimiglia Rennrad die neue Torpedo Singlespeed Nabe von SRAM eingebaut. Diese Nabe kann nicht nur fixiert, sondern auch im Freilauf gefahren werden.
Wenn das Wetter besser wird, werde ich die erste Probefahrt durchführen.


----------



## divergent! (21. Januar 2009)

Ratti schrieb:


> Die Verkleidungs sehe ich erst jetzt.  Ist also gut geworden. Aber man sieht halt noch, dass eine normale Stütze drin steckt. Warum keine richtige Aero?



ach auf sowas hatte ich keine lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (21. Januar 2009)

wo bekommt man die sram nabe und wieviel kostet die? gibts verschiedene Ritzelgrößen? wie ist die Einbaubreite? 


/edit ok google wusste es auch: SRAM Torpedo Singlespeed, 32 Loch, mit Freilauf- und Starrnaben-Funktion, Einstellung über sieben Umdrehungen mit dem Schraubendreher, Gabelweite 130 mm, Achslänge 174 mm, mit Zahnkranz 16 Zähne, mit Hutmuttern und Unterlegscheiben, Gewicht: ca. 480g. 32 Loch 

99,-  ...find ich recht teuer


----------



## Velopax (21. Januar 2009)

Flickr Link


----------



## bofh (21. Januar 2009)

Velopax schrieb:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3382/3215712322_aea499c4db_b.jpg
> Flickr Link



Gut gemacht!

E.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (21. Januar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich war ich in voller Fahrt, also kurz vorher noch. Leider hat mich mein Rad dann abgeworfen und da ich ehh schonmal stand konnte ich dann gleich weiterfahren. Bin natürlich gleich nach dem Fahrrad wieder aufs Rad gesprungen...
> 
> Das mit dem nicht mehr labern mach ich dann wenn ich tatsächlich mal der Größte bin!
> 
> Und im Übrigen, Bilder statt Buchstaben!



Wo genau wurde denn das untere Bild gemacht ??
KLASSE Gegend


----------



## divergent! (21. Januar 2009)

auf der wiese


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Januar 2009)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Wo genau wurde denn das untere Bild gemacht ??
> KLASSE Gegend




Am unteren Zipfel des Waldes...


----------



## wurstendbinder (21. Januar 2009)

Velopax schrieb:


> Flickr Link



fast zu schade für den alltagseinsatz


----------



## Velopax (21. Januar 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> fast zu schade für den alltagseinsatz



Zum Einkaufen nehm ich das Rad sicher nicht, die 5min Fussweg schaffe ich
auch ohne Rad , eher um zur Arbeit zu fahren, das sind rund 45-50min pro
Weg.


----------



## Stratoliner (21. Januar 2009)

Velopax schrieb:


> Flickr Link



Schönes Rad, aber:
Wieso hast du denn da die Schaltung abmontiert?
Wo ist da der Vorteil?

Versteh das nicht...


----------



## Velopax (22. Januar 2009)

Stratoliner schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber:
> Wieso hast du denn da die Schaltung abmontiert?
> Wo ist da der Vorteil?
> Versteh das nicht...



Hää   Wieso Abmontiert? Ich hab im Berliner Stadtgebiet noch
keinen ernsthaften Hügel gesehen 
Das Rad hab ich von Grundauf so aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottokarina (22. Januar 2009)

der rückstrahler mag wichtig sein. bei der klingel kann man sich schon zwischen kunst und kitsch streiten, aber was macht das groß ding da in der mitte? am oberrohr? hat das ungefähr die gleiche aufgabe wie früher mal?

so wie hier?


----------



## Stratoliner (22. Januar 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> der rückstrahler mag wichtig sein. bei der klingel kann man sich schon zwischen kunst und kitsch streiten, aber was macht das groß ding da in der mitte? am oberrohr? hat das ungefähr die gleiche aufgabe wie früher mal?
> 
> so wie hier?



Wooooooo Cooooooooooooooooooooool eyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Hotredchili (22. Januar 2009)

Stratoliner schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber:
> Wieso hast du denn da die Schaltung abmontiert?
> Wo ist da der Vorteil?
> 
> Versteh das nicht...



Das hat viele Vorteile:

1. Er muss nicht mehr schalten.
2. Er spart Gewicht
3. Keine Schaltzüge können reißen
4. Es sieht schöner aus
5. Es ist extravagant
6. Es ist ein Singlespeeder
7. ........

Wäre noch zu ergänzen!


----------



## Stratoliner (22. Januar 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Das hat viele Vorteile:
> 
> 1. Er muss nicht mehr schalten.
> 2. Er spart Gewicht
> ...




Wäre noch zu ergänzen!

5. Es ist extravagant

immerhin....


----------



## Velopax (22. Januar 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> der rückstrahler mag wichtig sein. bei der klingel kann man sich schon zwischen kunst und kitsch streiten


Moment mal  Diese Klingel hat zumindest Stil und nen super Sound 


> aber was macht das groß ding da in der mitte? am oberrohr?


Hey  man nennt sowas "Tribut an die gute alte Zeit", nee mal ehrlich
ich finds cool  und meine besten Stücke danken es einem auch


----------



## Stratoliner (22. Januar 2009)

Velopax schrieb:


> .... nee mal ehrlich
> ich finds cool  und meine besten Stücke danken es einem auch



ziemlich uncool, wenn mann sich beim Fahrradfahren in der Stadt die Eier am Oberrohr stößt.

_Mier ist das noch nie passiert, aber vielleicht bin ich ja uncool?


----------



## Matze L.E. (22. Januar 2009)

da sitzen die mädels drauf die er von der disco heimfährt


----------



## ZwiebelII (22. Januar 2009)

Dieses Teil soll i.d.R. auch das OR vor Lackpatzern schützen, wenn man es z.B. an einem Poller anlehnt.


----------



## divergent! (22. Januar 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Das hat viele Vorteile:
> 
> 
> 2. Er spart Gewicht
> ...




ja ist bei nem 15 kilo rad auch echt wichtig

nö finds cool. als arveitsrad im flachen voll ok. hab auch noch sowas , ein kona sutra. war auch ewig als ssp aufgebaut und ist jetzt mein tourenrad, allerdings dann mit schaltung.

solche räder sind für ihren einsatzzweck echt bequem und machen auf ihre art auch spaß.

und die klingel fetzt. noch besser käme ne quitsche ente...die hätte auch stil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (22. Januar 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Dieses Teil soll i.d.R. auch das OR vor Lackpatzern schützen, wenn man es z.B. an einem Poller anlehnt.



...bzw. den Lack vor der ums Oberrohr gewickelten (gehärteten) Stahlkette sichern...  oftmals im Zusammenhang mit nem guten Vorhängeschloss die beste und flexibelste Lösung um sein Rad in der City zu sichern ... (für so manche Bügelschlösse sind Laternenmasten einfach zu dick  )...

...guckst Du hier - ziemlich weit unten

EDIT: wo hast Du denn den Chaintensioner her? Paul Melvin?


----------



## Levi Strauss (22. Januar 2009)

Stratoliner schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber:
> Wieso hast du denn da die Schaltung abmontiert?
> Wo ist da der Vorteil?
> 
> Versteh das nicht...




 is sicherlich nicht ernst gemeint oder ?


----------



## kimpel (22. Januar 2009)

*Achtung:* Es war *Teuer*, Es ist Leicht, Es ist *Plastik*!
und trotzdem, oder deswegen mag ich es...

























flickr...


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Januar 2009)

schön schwarz 
aber bei dem tiefem lenker  tut mir ja schon beim hinschauen
das kreuz weh aua aua


----------



## Velopax (22. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> aber bei dem tiefem lenker  tut mir ja schon beim hinschauen
> das kreuz weh aua aua



Dann gibts doch wenigstens zum Austausch nen paar neue Bandscheiben auch aus Edel-Poser-Plastik  
mann muss ja seiner Linie treu bleiben


----------



## Radlerin (22. Januar 2009)

So ein Sattelüberstand und dann noch die Sattelnase nach oben - das tut mir beim Hinschauen weh.

Aber wenns passt...

Aussehen tut es jedenfalls sehr leicht und sehr schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (22. Januar 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> So ein Sattelüberstand und dann noch die Sattelnase nach oben - das tut mir beim Hinschauen weh.
> 
> Aber wenns passt...
> 
> Aussehen tut es jedenfalls sehr leicht und sehr schnell.



Menschen, die um 190cm groß sind, haben in der Regel auch einen etwa 10cm längeren Oberkörper und fast 10cm längere Arme als der Durchschnittsradler, da kann man dann halt auch schon mal bequem 8-10cm mehr Überhöhung fahren, als derjenige welche, bei gleichen Körperwinkeln.


----------



## divergent! (22. Januar 2009)

naja so nicht ganz richtig...die haben dann ja auch evtl nur 10 cm längere beine und da ist ne 20 cm überhöhung schon heftig!

aber wenn man sowas leichtes aufbaut fehlt da was ganz wichtiges...das gewicht!


----------



## michiha (22. Januar 2009)

6753,5 Gramm - steht doch im flickr


----------



## wurstendbinder (22. Januar 2009)

kimpel schrieb:


> flickr...



am meli fotografiert? nice 

schön im eigentlichen wortsinn finde ich es nicht, aber nen sub7 singlespeeder hätt ich ehrlich och mal gerne (aber wie du schon sagst, so was baut man nicht für 2,50 auf ...)

fährst du das dann auch bei sis 2009?

cheers,
greg


----------



## divergent! (22. Januar 2009)

ja in den link hab ich nicht geschaut. naja eigentlich hät ich leichter gedacht. hab aber grad bei den leichtbauern die teileliste gesehen. rahmen ist recht schwer, reifen gehen auch 200gr leichter,schläuche 40gr,.

aber die extralite hebel mit 46gr??

die wiegen doch 64gr oder hast du kcnc dran. die haben 46gr.

ansonsten aber schön tarnkappenbombermäßig


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2009)

Einer der geilsten Singelspeeder


----------



## kimpel (22. Januar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja in den link hab ich nicht geschaut. naja eigentlich hät ich leichter gedacht. hab aber grad bei den leichtbauern die teileliste gesehen. rahmen ist recht schwer, reifen gehen auch 200gr leichter,schläuche 40gr,.
> 
> aber die extralite hebel mit 46gr??
> 
> ...


Erzähl mir bitte mal mehr über Reifen (->PN, danke) Grund: Bei den Leichtbauern 

Ansonsten, Stimmt müssen sogar 64,8g sein 
Und was bisher auch keinem aufgefallen ist, die Summe beim Kettenspanner stimmt nicht (89,9+14,3 = 64,8?) und die 64,8g sind auch zuviel, da keiner verbaut 

an bueschi: Danke, wobei ich gerade nicht so recht weiss...

an wurstendbinder: Ja, falls es nicht vorher wieder rumst  und kann es sein das wir uns ab und an mal morgens am hbf übern weg fahren, scapin gegen mein biest?


----------



## Opernfreunde (22. Januar 2009)

Cooles Rad, nur wie groß ist die Sattelüberhöhung?
Gab es den Rahmen nicht eine Nummer größer? Ist ja höchstens eine 52.


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja so nicht ganz richtig...die haben dann ja auch evtl nur 10 cm längere beine und da ist ne 20 cm überhöhung schon heftig!
> 
> aber wenn man sowas leichtes aufbaut fehlt da was ganz wichtiges...das gewicht!



Das musst Du mir erklären, warum ist die Beinlänge da jetzt wichtig? Und 20cm sind das beileibe nicht, maximal 15 und das ist mit langen Armen bequem fahrbar, zumal das Oberrohr und der Vorbau sehr kurz scheinen, das sieht nicht anders aus, als ein 170cm großer Fahrer mit 5cm Überhöhung.


----------



## wurstendbinder (22. Januar 2009)

kimpel schrieb:


> an wurstendbinder: Ja, falls es nicht vorher wieder rumst  und kann es sein das wir uns ab und an mal morgens am hbf übern weg fahren, scapin gegen mein biest?



nein, am bahnhof bin ich selten und mit dem scapin fast nie; ich fahr höchstens mal sonntags da vorbei wenn meine ried-runde am dornheimer weg beginnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. Januar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Das musst Du mir erklären, warum ist die Beinlänge da jetzt wichtig? Und 20cm sind das beileibe nicht, maximal 15 und das ist mit langen Armen bequem fahrbar, zumal das Oberrohr und der Vorbau sehr kurz scheinen, das sieht nicht anders aus, als ein 170cm großer Fahrer mit 5cm Überhöhung.





kleines beispiel. bin 1,70 und hab 75 cm schrittlänge ( "normal" wär 82cm ) dh ich hab einen längeren oberkörper.

dh ich brauch einen flachen oder kleinen rahmen aber einen recht langen vorbau.

die überhöhung hat weniger was mit der körperlänge zu tun sondern die verhältnisse der einzelnen extremitäten zueinander...kannste folgen?


----------



## mete (22. Januar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> kleines beispiel. bin 1,70 und hab 75 cm schrittlänge ( "normal" wär 82cm ) dh ich hab einen längeren oberkörper.
> 
> dh ich brauch einen flachen oder kleinen rahmen aber einen recht langen vorbau.
> 
> die überhöhung hat weniger was mit der körperlänge zu tun sondern die verhältnisse der einzelnen extremitäten zueinander...kannste folgen?



Ich sprach' auch von im Schnitt....dass jeder selbst individuelle Maße mitbringt, habe ich da nicht berücksichtigt, Kimpel scheint zum Beispiel eher lange Beine, anstelle eines langen Oberkörpers zu haben, die Arme sind dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem eher affenartig (sorry...  ), denn die stehen in Relation zur Gesamtkörperlänge. Daher passt das schon, aber das wird er am besten wissen. Bei einem kurzen Oberkörper bringt das halt eher wenig, einen großen Rahmen zu fahren, denn dann passt die Oberrohrlänge wieder nicht und der Korrektur durch den Vorbau sind halt Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Baxx (22. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## divergent! (22. Januar 2009)

!


----------



## peterbe (22. Januar 2009)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Cooles Rad, nur wie groß ist die Sattelüberhöhung?
> Gab es den Rahmen nicht eine Nummer größer? Ist ja höchstens eine 52.



Ist Sattelüberhöhung jetzt ein Auschlussgrund? Bullshit, bei 198cm sind 18 cm Überhöhung immer noch bequem









Rahmen über 21' oder Spacertürme sind Verbrechen für die Augen und handlicher sind kleinere Rahmen allemal.

Vielleicht machen wir mal eine Sammlung der schönsten Satterüberhöhungen, sind hier ja schon einige Schmückstücke über 10cm Überhöhung dringewesen.

lg


----------



## chri55 (22. Januar 2009)

sexy Rotor!


----------



## moe 11 (22. Januar 2009)

aber mal ehrlich am rotor is die sattelüberhöhung nicht mehr schön. sonst echtn schönes radl


----------



## michael17 (22. Januar 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich am rotor is die sattelüberhöhung nicht mehr schön. sonst echtn schönes radl



Genau, schönes Rad, aber vor Allem sind die Räder zu klein. 
Da wäre ein 29er schon eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## ufp (22. Januar 2009)

Velopax schrieb:


> mein neues SS Stadtrad


Interessant .

Wie bist denn mit dem S6 zufrieden?
Wär ein Nabendynamo nicht die Sorglosere Variante?

Sind das Xpedo Flatpedale?
Hast du da normale Inbus Schrauben drinnen oder entschärftere?
Ich überleg nämlich auch, solche für die Stadt zu verwenden; aber die "echten" FR/DH Flatties sind schon sehr "scharf"  



peterbe schrieb:


> Ist Sattelüberhöhung jetzt ein Auschlussgrund? Bullshit, bei 198cm sind 18 cm Überhöhung immer noch bequem


Bequem bzw. passen muß sie 

mfg ufp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (22. Januar 2009)

Beim Stöbern wiederendeckt, mein gutes altes Singlespeedrad in Szene gesetzt (Damals noch mit Schaltwerk als Spanner, und wo es noch lebte  )
Aber gallerietauglich ist das Bild sicher.








HK


----------



## chri55 (22. Januar 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> die "echten" FR/DH Flatties sind schon sehr "scharf"



fahre welche am Stadtssper und kann das nicht bestätigen. da man so gut wie gar nicht abrutschen kann, besteht auch kaum Verletzungsgefahr.


----------



## Velopax (23. Januar 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> Wie bist denn mit dem S6 zufrieden?
> Wär ein Nabendynamo nicht die Sorglosere Variante?


Bin mit dem S6 sehr zufrieden, hab den gleichen am Norwid seit 10J ohne 
jegliches Problem.
Wär nen ND besser? Jein! Ich hab an beiden Rädern sehr gute Naben, am
SS vorn und hinten Paul (die Laufräder und das Tretlager war vorher in nem
Norwid SS MTB drinnen) und im Norwid Trekking sind Hügis, würde mich ja 
verschlechtern.


> Sind das Xpedo Flatpedale?


Ja sind Xpedo MX-5, hab die gleichen auch am Pugsley, die sind echt super.


----------



## Alex de Large (23. Januar 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Aber gallerietauglich ist das Bild sicher.
> 
> HK




Gefällt mir


----------



## Opernfreunde (23. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ist Sattelüberhöhung jetzt ein Auschlussgrund? Bullshit, bei 198cm sind 18 cm Überhöhung immer noch bequem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da fühlt sich aber jemand angepisst. Ich wollte ja nur wissen wie groß die Überhöhung ist und niemanden ausschließen.
Mal davon abgesehen, wenn man 1,98 ist sollte man nicht mit einem 53er Rahmen rumfahren. 
Die Sattelstütze einen Meter auszuziehen und die fehlenden Spacer durch einen hohen DH-Lenker auszugleichen ist aber alles andere als elegant.


----------



## MadCyborg (23. Januar 2009)

In meinen Augen ists ein Vebrechen an der Sattelstütze, die so weit auszuziehen.
Und ein Verbrechen an sich selbst, kein 29er zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (23. Januar 2009)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie viele Leute sich selbst hier Definitionsmacht erteilen


----------



## mete (23. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ist Sattelüberhöhung jetzt ein Auschlussgrund? Bullshit, bei 198cm sind 18 cm Überhöhung immer noch bequem
> Satterüberhöhungen, sind hier ja schon einige Schmückstücke über 10cm Überhöhung dringewesen.
> lg



Sattelüberhöhung ist toll ...das sind aber keine 18cm Niveauunterschied zwischen Sattel und Griffen, oder?


----------



## HILLKILLER (23. Januar 2009)

Aber ehrlich mal, Sattelüberhöhung muss sein! Find ich immernoch besser, als solch Bikes (nich DH...) wo die Sattelstütze nur 10cm ausm Rahmen schaut. Aber wie schon diskutiert, es geht halt nich nur um die Optik sondern das man irgendwie aufs Bike passt. 
Problemmatisch ist glaub ich ehr das nette Biegemoment was solch lange Sattelstütze erzeugt. 

Aber das Rotor find ich sympatisch aufgebaut, hätt ich eins würde es bis auf den Rizer ähnlich aussehen  (Außer das ich schon bei 1.95 nichtmehr mit nem 53er Rahmen auskomm  )


----------



## Hotas (23. Januar 2009)

Warum schreiben die erhabenen Kritiker nicht einfach mal Dinge wie: "ich finde es nicht so toll" oder "ist nicht mein Geschmack" anstatt gleich das große Kaliber rauszuholen? Niemand hier ist Gott.

Im SSP-Forum wird alle 5 Seiten Jemand angekackt. Wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Januar 2009)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Beim Stöbern wiederendeckt, mein gutes altes Singlespeedrad in Szene gesetzt (Damals noch mit Schaltwerk als Spanner, und wo es noch lebte  )
> Aber gallerietauglich ist das Bild sicher.
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Foto.
Ich find langen Sattelauszug auch hässlich. Große Rahmen sind da optisch angenehmer. Aber fahrt doch was ihr wollt.

Achja, Gallerie:


----------



## Ausreißer (23. Januar 2009)

Moinsen!
Vor kurzem habe ich mit meinen Umbauplänen schlafende Hunde geweckt, die mich später regelrecht zerfleischt haben.
Das Resultat seht ihr hier. Bin in den letzten beiden Tagen damit unterwegs gewesen und werde bald vorne auch nur ein Blatt fahren. Welche Größe wäre akzeptabel, wenn ich bei den Reifen bleibe?


----------



## Baxx (23. Januar 2009)

Ausreißer schrieb:


> Welche Größe wäre akzeptabel, wenn ich bei den Reifen bleibe?



Geschmackssache. Kommt drauf an welche Uebersetzung du willst...


----------



## Splatter666 (23. Januar 2009)

Sieht das nur so aus, oder is der Sattel krumm?


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. Januar 2009)

Ausreißer schrieb:


> Welche Größe wäre akzeptabel, wenn ich bei den Reifen bleibe?



Liegt sicher weniger an den Reifen, als an deinen Beinen


----------



## Ausreißer (23. Januar 2009)

Zurzeit ist das große Blatt ein 42iger. Hinten fahre ich mit 16 Zähne. 
Die Beine sind schon ganz ordentlich, ansonsten wäre ich nicht zu diesem Entschluß gekommen.
Der SLR ist nicht krumm, sondern nur gut auf mein Kehrseite eingefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstendbinder (23. Januar 2009)

kommt halt drauf an wo du unter welchen topographischen gegebenheiten damit rumfährst

ich sach mal als beispiel, es gibt da einen unterschied, ob du in berlin oder in stuttgart wohnst ... 

gruß,
greg


----------



## Ausreißer (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn man wie ich in und um Hamburg unterwegs ist, weiß wie wellig es hier ist. Ich will nicht gleich den Waseberg (16%) hoch, aber zum zügigen fahren sollte es gut sein. Das kleine Blatt an meinem Straßenrenner wird kaum genutzt, um zu zeigen wie ich fahre.

P.S. Danke das ich noch in einem Stück bin!

Gruß Ausreißer


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


>



wenn ich das so seh frag ich mich doch wieviel von der stütze
noch im rahmen steckt
weil das ja doch schon ein langer hebel ist

aber sehr schönes rad!!!


----------



## peterbe (23. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wenn ich das so seh frag ich mich doch wieviel von der stütze
> noch im rahmen steckt
> weil das ja doch schon ein langer hebel ist
> 
> aber sehr schönes rad!!!



Die Stütze steckt genau bis zur Max-Markierung draußen, ist eine 400er. Nichts gegen die 460er an meinem Rocky oder die 500er an meinem 2souls 41,5er, stecken alle max raus. Die Stützen flexen ganz ordentlich, aber bisher gab es keine Probleme, ist eher ein Komfortgewinn. Ich habe viele 22'-Rahmen getestet, aber vom Style und der Handlichkeit/Dynamik bin ich immer wieder bei kleineren Rahmen gelandet.


----------



## wurstendbinder (23. Januar 2009)

Ausreißer schrieb:


> Wenn man wie ich in und um Hamburg unterwegs ist, weiß wie wellig es hier ist. Ich will nicht gleich den Waseberg (16%) hoch, aber zum zügigen fahren sollte es gut sein. Das kleine Blatt an meinem Straßenrenner wird kaum genutzt, um zu zeigen wie ich fahre.
> 
> P.S. Danke das ich noch in einem Stück bin!
> 
> Gruß Ausreißer



dann ist 42/16 sicherlich n bißchen kurz
mit den kleinen pellen sollte 3:1 (also bspw 48/16) noch relativ komfortabel zu fahren sein

aber genau sagen kann dir das keiner. musste ausprobieren.

gruß,
greg


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Die Stütze steckt genau bis zur Max-Markierung draußen, ist eine 400er. Nichts gegen die 460er an meinem Rocky oder die 500er an meinem 2souls 41,5er, stecken alle max raus. Die Stützen flexen ganz ordentlich, aber bisher gab es keine Probleme, ist eher ein Komfortgewinn. Ich habe viele 22'-Rahmen getestet, aber vom Style und der Handlichkeit/Dynamik bin ich immer wieder bei kleineren Rahmen gelandet.



hmm hätte ich net gedacht 
das mit dem flex stimmt 
ich bekomm an meinem 2souls die stütze auch net kaputt
und des is nur ne extasy
ich wür an dem rad nur noch den antrieb verändern
kleines kb/ritzel


----------



## cossie (28. Januar 2009)

Mein Renner:
Custtec Kinesis 7005 Alurahmen RH64
Citec Speedlight Laufradsatz, Michelin Pro2Race Reifen
DA7700 Kurbel 180mm, 42T TA Specialites Alize Blatt
Syntace Cockpit, Ritchey-Stütze, Sattel vom Crosser
Singlespeed Umbau Kit  14T
0815-Spanner

Fährt soweit ganz gut. Konnte recht wenig testen (Wetter im Hintergrund ersichtlich). Nach Erster Erfahrung sind die 42/14 etwas kurz. Werde mal abwarten wie es bei Gegenwind oder an Steigungen funktioniert. Wenn die Lenker- und Bremshebelposition gefunden ist kommt auch Lenkerband dran.

Bin für Kritik offen. Ist mein erster Singlespeeder und mein erstes Rennrad.


----------



## Ausreißer (28. Januar 2009)

Moinsen!
Für den Erstversuch ist es doch schon gelungen. 
Einen Verbesserungstip hab ich aber doch. Deine Bremshebel sind echt Oldschool. Hatte solche bis vor kurzem auch noch an meinem Rahmenschalter-Renner. 
Cane Creek hat ne nette Alternative (SCR-5) im Campagnolo-Look zum unschlagbaren Preis. Ich hab sie mir in schwarz zugelegt.
Gruß Ausreißer


----------



## wurstendbinder (28. Januar 2009)

cossie schrieb:


> Mein Renner:
> Custtec Kinesis 7005 Alurahmen RH64
> ...
> 
> ...



 du bist 2,05 m oder so? (der lang vorbau in "positiv"-position sieht nicht besonders kleidsam aus)
trotzdem viel spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (28. Januar 2009)

Oder ganz einfach: Schön gemacht!
Viel Freude damit!


----------



## cossie (28. Januar 2009)

Danke!

Bin 1,98m mit entsprechender Schrittlänge. Die Bremshebel sind verkehrtherum montiert. Hab ich eben erst gemerkt. Das wird noch geändert. Die Hebel sind Shimano 105er. Vielleicht tausch ich sie noch. Da sie aber funktionieren wird das wahrscheinlich noch ne Weile so bleiben.
Den Vorbau kann man auch drehen, die Sattelüberhöhung ist aber so schon nicht ohne. Mal ausprobieren - alles gewöhnungssache


----------



## Splatter666 (28. Januar 2009)

> Die Bremshebel sind verkehrtherum montiert. Hab ich eben erst gemerkt. Das wird noch geändert.



Dann kannst du bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal die Schellen der Hebel unter das Lenkerband friemeln und den Spanner nach oben spannen - dann isses perfekt...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## cossie (28. Januar 2009)

cossie schrieb:


> Wenn die Lenker- und Bremshebelposition gefunden ist kommt auch Lenkerband dran.



siehe oben 

Spanner nach oben teste ich mal. Danke!


----------



## Opa Kruse (29. Januar 2009)

ein eingangrad für kleines geld:


----------



## wurstendbinder (29. Januar 2009)

womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass stil nicht unbedingt was mit geld zu tun hat 

edit: wobei, ... über die plaste-pedale könne man sich nochmal unterhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotredchili (29. Januar 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal die Schellen der Hebel unter das Lenkerband friemeln und den Spanner nach oben spannen - dann isses perfekt...
> Ciao, Splat



Solange er noch gar kein Lenkerband dran hat, wie beschrieben, kann er auch nichts drunterpfriemeln.

Und dieser Spanner tut seinen Dienst besser, wenn er entsprechend seiner Konstruktion verwendet wird (habe ich selbst im Praxistest erfahren). Da die Kette nicht zu lang ist, sieht es auch gut aus, wie es ist.

Ansonsten stört optisch wirklich nur der zu lange Vorbau. Positiv wäre bei der langen Sattelstütze noch passend, aber diese Länge ......


----------



## Splatter666 (29. Januar 2009)

Moin!

Ich fahr den Point-Spanner jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren nach oben spannend - ging vorher überhaupt net. So gehen die Erfahrungen auseinander 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## kacktus (30. Januar 2009)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schonmal eine preview auf das was kommen wird.









Den rahmen bekomm ich in zwei wochen vom pullvern wieder.


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Januar 2009)

WHITE METAL

oder was 

was gibts für nen Rahmen?


----------



## Kittie (30. Januar 2009)

Ob es ein CNC Fixie wird??


----------



## chri55 (30. Januar 2009)

die Trendfarbe schlägt wieder zu


----------



## kacktus (30. Januar 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> WHITE METAL



Das hat der sänger von burzum doch auch immer gesagt, oder? haha. Nicht dass ich da was mit zu tun hätte.


----------



## kacktus (30. Januar 2009)

Kittie schrieb:


> Ob es ein CNC Fixie wird??



Nein, wird es ganz bestimmt nicht. Es handelt sich schon um einen alten stahlrahmen.


----------



## Kittie (30. Januar 2009)

Das ist schön. Bitte zeigen wenn fertig...


----------



## elsepe (30. Januar 2009)

hacktus schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schonmal eine preview auf das was kommen wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du gehts mit der fixie idee soweit das du sagst wer nur eine bremse hat der komme auch nur mit einem pedal aus.respekt
mit der farbe lehnst du dich aber ganz weit aus dem fenster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (31. Januar 2009)

Weiß als Trandfarbe geht mir auf die Eier . . . langsam nerfts !


----------



## subay (31. Januar 2009)

Neuer Lenker und Bremse. Erst mal fertig, wenn man den sowas überhaupt sagen kann.


----------



## Kittie (31. Januar 2009)

http://www.cyclofiend.com/ssg/
gerade gefunden....


----------



## Opa Kruse (31. Januar 2009)

@subay

irgendwie hängt dein lenker durch...


----------



## insanerider (31. Januar 2009)

heute mal wieder ein bißchen gebastelt....34:16 und für den low budget ansatz fährt es sich echt gut:


----------



## bofh (31. Januar 2009)

Die Farbtuper (KB, Schnellspanner) find ich gut.
Den Kettenspanner finde ich einfach nur geil (das 730er Schaltwerk hat auch als Kettenspanner Stil).

Das einzige, was mich stört, sind die klobigen Plattform-Pedale.

E.


----------



## insanerider (31. Januar 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Die Farbtuper (KB, Schnellspanner) find ich gut.
> Den Kettenspanner finde ich einfach nur geil (das 730er Schaltwerk hat auch als Kettenspanner Stil).
> 
> Das einzige, was mich stört, sind die klobigen Plattform-Pedale.
> ...



es wurden eigentlich nur forumskäufe und kellerbestand verbaut (trotz des an sich guten  rahmens), wenn sich das rad bewährt (d.h. spaß macht), dann gibts klickies...


----------



## Baxx (1. Februar 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Weiß als Trandfarbe geht mir auf die Eier . . . langsam nerfts !



Weiß ist schon lange keine Trendfarbe mehr. Das war so... 2004.


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2009)

insanerider schrieb:


>


Die Übersetzung finde ich bisschen zu gering.

Oder gehts damit auch mal einige Höhenmeter hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (1. Februar 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Weiß ist schon lange keine Trendfarbe mehr. Das war so... 2004.



Weiß ist das Rot des kleinen Mannes!


----------



## Ratti (1. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung finde ich bisschen zu gering.
> 
> Oder gehts damit auch mal einige Höhenmeter hoch?



2,125:1 ?

Und ich dachte immer der Standard wäre 2:1. Ich versuche mich übrigens an 33:18.


----------



## divergent! (1. Februar 2009)

also ich hab am trainings ssp 38:16 damit kommt man auch noch 10% hoch und in der ebene kann ich mit 30 km/h und guter 90er trittfrequenz schön grundlagen machen.

find ich für mich ideal. an der stadtschlampe hab ich allerdings 39:14


----------



## Schwinn (1. Februar 2009)

So mein neuestes Projekt ist abgeschlossen.!!!Bei dem Rahmen handelt es sich um einen Tripple Butted Giant Peleton Superlight Rahmen ,den Ich bei einem Kumpel aus der Schrottkiste gerettet habe.Der wollte sein altes Rennrad mit einem neuen Alurahmen aufrüsten.Leider hat er bei der Demontage der Parts den Rahmen in einem Schraubstock eingespannt was dann ein paar Dellen zur Folge hatte.Die Beschädigungen wurden mit Spachtel ausgebessert und die Zuganschläge und das Schaltauge wurden kurzerhand entfernt.Dann den Rahmen noch lackieren lassen und noch ein Paar Laufräder aufbauen lassen.Fertig


----------



## _stalker_ (1. Februar 2009)

Du redest hiervon, oder? Wenn ich darf...


----------



## Schwinn (1. Februar 2009)

Richtig , mein Fehler !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (1. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung finde ich bisschen zu gering.
> 
> Oder gehts damit auch mal einige Höhenmeter hoch?



ich wohne am fuße des taunus, alles ab haustür sind quasi höhenmeter 
nein im ernst, für die gegend hier so, dass ich einige berge fahren kann und auf den wenigen flachstücken nicht total ins leere trete.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. Februar 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Weiß ist das Rot des kleinen Mannes!



Und was ist mit einer weiss-roten Farbkombi, hm?!  *irgendwie verwirrend das mit den Trendfarben, oder?! *

Also mMn gilt z.Zt.:
... jedenfalls ist weiss definitiv etwas out!

... braun ist in, aber deshalb schon fast wieder out!

... hellblau kann in sein, muß es aber nicht!

... schwarz war immer schon in!

... pink und "lavender" , na gut wem's gefällt!

... grün ist manchmal gut als Tarnfarbe!

... orange ist oft zu schnell!

... dunkelblau zu bieder!

... silber geht immer!

... gold war immer schon: "Schaut mal her"!

Persönlich erwarte ich ja deshalb fest das Revival von neon-gelb in Verbindung mit lila! *was meint Ihr, hm?!*

Also, irgendwie ist das mit der trendigen Rahmenfarbe echt immer schwierig, hm?!


----------



## bofh (1. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Persönlich erwarte ich ja deshalb fest das Revival von neon-gelb in Verbindung mit lila! *was meint Ihr, hm?!*




Das war sowas von 2005:




(2006 wurde dann der Schaltkram abmontiert, nur das Schaltwerk hatte eine weitere Existenzberechtigung als Kettenspanner - deshalb darf ich das auch hier posten)

E.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Persönlich erwarte ich ja deshalb fest das Revival von neon-gelb in Verbindung mit lila! *was meint Ihr, hm?!*




@bofh/straßenkind
Du warst offenbar dem Trend sowas von voraus!   *ein sog. Trendsetter oder wie?!   * 

Gibt's auch Fotos vom SSPler?!


----------



## wurstendbinder (2. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung finde ich bisschen zu gering.
> 
> Oder gehts damit auch mal einige Höhenmeter hoch?



erzähl uns doch mal, mit welcher SiSp-übersetzung du regelmäßig den königstuhl raufballerst !?!



PS: das giant ist hübch


----------



## RealNBK (2. Februar 2009)

bein schwinns Rennrad müssen unbedingt die hässlich lauten aufkleber ab. Evtl auch ne silberne stütze. Aber das Rad ist sicherlich sehr schnell und angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Februar 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> bein schwinns Rennrad müssen unbedingt die hässlich lauten aufkleber ab. Evtl auch ne silberne stütze.



Ebenso sollte bei stalker 'ne silberne Stütze dran, wie ich persönlich finde?! *na, eben Geschmackssache*


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2009)

insanerider schrieb:


> ich wohne am fuße des taunus, alles ab haustür sind quasi höhenmeter


Okay, nur an meinem SSPler habe ich 44:11 für die Stadt, klappt super. Bei uns ist aber auch fast alles eben.
Man sollte nur nicht bremsen


----------



## insanerider (2. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Okay, nur an meinem SSPler habe ich 44:11 für die Stadt, klappt super. Bei uns ist aber auch fast alles eben.
> Man sollte nur nicht bremsen



mit 44:11 komm ich noch zum supermarkt, aber nicht zurück 
wobei es immer wieder erstaunlich ist, was alles so fahrbar ist...morgen dann gehts zum ersten mal mit dem ssp ins büro


----------



## Crypter (2. Februar 2009)

insanerider schrieb:


> ich wohne am fuße des taunus, alles ab haustür sind quasi höhenmeter
> nein im ernst, für die gegend hier so, dass ich einige berge fahren kann und auf den wenigen flachstücken nicht total ins leere trete.



Darf man fragen, wo genau am Fuße des Taunus? Wohne nämlich in Offenbach und gegen gemeinsames SSPen hätte ich nix, wobei ich freilauflos unterwegs bin, nicht dass du dich da dann bergab zu sehr eingeschränkt fühlst durch mich bzw. zu viel warten musst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (3. Februar 2009)

Da ich ja nun eeeeendlich mal ein paar fotos hochgeladen habe, anbei ein-zwei (oder auch 4) bilderchens:


----------



## cossie (3. Februar 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike! Eine Frage hab ich aber. Funktioniert die Bremse am Hinterrad? Das Bild hier lässt da anderes vermuten:





Muss das so?


----------



## Wobbly (3. Februar 2009)

Jippiekayeeey, mein "eigenes" Fixi ist fertig (das erste SSP hatte ich sozusagen fertig gekauft - ich gestehe ...). Wollt Ihr's sehen, auch wenn ich ZWEI Bremsen dranhab? Oder gilt das den Puristen als Sakrileg?


----------



## insanerider (3. Februar 2009)

Crypter schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wo genau am Fuße des Taunus? Wohne nämlich in Offenbach und gegen gemeinsames SSPen hätte ich nix, wobei ich freilauflos unterwegs bin, nicht dass du dich da dann bergab zu sehr eingeschränkt fühlst durch mich bzw. zu viel warten musst ...



bad soden und ja können wir bei gelegenheit gern mal machen. und keine sorge, bei meinem fitnessstand freue ich mich über ruhige und entspannende ausfahrten 
fährst du fixed im gelände?


----------



## bofh (3. Februar 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Jippiekayeeey, mein "eigenes" Fixi ist fertig (das erste SSP hatte ich sozusagen fertig gekauft - ich gestehe ...). Wollt Ihr's sehen, auch wenn ich ZWEI Bremsen dranhab? Oder gilt das den Puristen als Sakrileg?


Herzeigen! 

Eine Bremsendiskussion gibt's nebenan. Nimm Popkorn und Bier mit.

E.


----------



## Wobbly (3. Februar 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Herzeigen!
> 
> Eine Bremsendiskussion gibt's nebenan. Nimm Popkorn und Bier mit.
> 
> E.



OK. Die Diskussion hab ich gesehen - daher meine Frage


----------



## mhetl (3. Februar 2009)

Na wo ist es denn nun?????? Bilder...


----------



## Wobbly (3. Februar 2009)

Äh do, diese Gabel geht ja gar nicht *werdgelbvorneid*


----------



## Wobbly (3. Februar 2009)

mhetl schrieb:


> Na wo ist es denn nun?????? Bilder...



Ja doch - erstmal Bilders machen, dann in den Computer rüberkriegen, dann hier hochladen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (3. Februar 2009)

cossie schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike! Eine Frage hab ich aber. Funktioniert die Bremse am Hinterrad? Das Bild hier lässt da anderes vermuten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das muss tatsächlich so, und funktioniert sogar. Obwohl ich da auch so meine Zweifel hatte und ursprünglich V-Brakes dran hatte um das "Problem" zu umgehen.


----------



## KaZuO (3. Februar 2009)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Das muss tatsächlich so, und funktioniert sogar. Obwohl ich da auch so meine Zweifel hatte und ursprünglich V-Brakes dran hatte um das "Problem" zu umgehen.



Dann mach doch noch n Stück Aussenhülle vom TT bis zur Öse, der Liner alleine scheuert dir irgendwann den Lack an!


----------



## Tommi74 (3. Februar 2009)

KaZuO schrieb:


> Dann mach doch noch n Stück Aussenhülle vom TT bis zur Öse, der Liner alleine scheuert dir irgendwann den Lack an!



Hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber dann muss man die ganz schön abknicken am Sitzrohr. Die zugreibung dürfte deutlich höher ausfallen. Ausserdem siehts auch viel besser aus so wie es jetzt ist. Bislang ist der Liner noch nicht durch, sollte es soweit kommen, wechsle ich ihn .


----------



## Crypter (3. Februar 2009)

insanerider schrieb:


> bad soden und ja kÃ¶nnen wir bei gelegenheit gern mal machen. und keine sorge, bei meinem fitnessstand freue ich mich Ã¼ber ruhige und entspannende ausfahrten
> fÃ¤hrst du fixed im gelÃ¤nde?



Sehr schÃ¶n.  Ruhige und entspannende Ausfahrten klingen gut.  Allerdings behaupten das alle â und im Endeffekt hat man dann immer einen Haufen richtig fitter Leute, die sich alle die Lunge totfahren. 
Fixed im GelÃ¤nde, jupp. 
Haste vll. ICQ oder sowas? Per PN dann aber.


----------



## kon (3. Februar 2009)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Da ich ja nun eeeeendlich mal ein paar fotos hochgeladen habe, anbei ein-zwei (oder auch 4) bilderchens:



in kombination mit den hellen reifen einfach nur geil


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2009)

insanerider schrieb:


> mit 44:11 komm ich noch zum supermarkt, aber nicht zurück


Dann musst der Supermarkt ein Anlieger sein.
Dann kannst du deine potentielle Energie auf dem Weg nach unten in Kinetische umwandeln, schnell die Ware greifen und dann die Kinetische in Potentielle umwandeln.
Wobei hier die Übersetzung im Prinzip total vernachlässigbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaZuO (3. Februar 2009)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber dann muss man die ganz schön abknicken am Sitzrohr. Die zugreibung dürfte deutlich höher ausfallen. Ausserdem siehts auch viel besser aus so wie es jetzt ist. Bislang ist der Liner noch nicht durch, sollte es soweit kommen, wechsle ich ihn .



Also ich finde es mit Aussenhülle geschwungener, aber jeder wie er will


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Februar 2009)

Heut am Blautopf (wenn man draufklickt sieht man mehr...):




Video


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2009)

Die "Musik" ist ganz schrecklich..


----------



## peterbe (4. Februar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Die "Musik" ist ganz schrecklich..



Aber das Video ganz nett: vor allem das Privileg, unter der Woche bei Sonne zu fahren, während wir seit Monaten in der Woche die Trails nur im gleißenden Wilma-Licht sehen...


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Aber das Video ganz nett: vor allem das Privileg, unter der Woche bei Sonne zu fahren, während wir seit Monaten in der Woche die Trails nur im gleißenden Wilma-Licht sehen...



darüber würde ich mich hier freuen...hier ist alles noch vereist und somit unfahrbar, weil seit Wochen so um die 0°....


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Februar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> darüber würde ich mich hier freuen...hier ist alles noch vereist und somit unfahrbar, weil seit Wochen so um die 0°....



also bei uns gehts gut zu fahrn alles an der sonnen seite eisfrei
ansonsten eisplatten usw is aber gut für die fahrtechnik
unser kältester nightride war bei minus 14grad
also um die null is ja mal echt warm
war das musik ???
und schon wieder so ein häßlicher lenker bäh


----------



## mete (4. Februar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> also bei uns gehts gut zu fahrn alles an der sonnen seite eisfrei
> ansonsten eisplatten usw is aber gut für die fahrtechnik
> unser kältester nightride war bei minus 14grad
> also um die null is ja mal echt warm
> ...



Naja...wenn kein Eis auf den Wegen ist, ist die Temperatur natürlich herzlich egal, aber bei um 0° taut und friert es halt immer wieder anstatt zu verschwinden....bleibt also ständig glatt....


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Februar 2009)

mete schrieb:


> darüber würde ich mich hier freuen...hier ist alles noch vereist und somit unfahrbar, weil seit Wochen so um die 0°....




Das in dem Video waren alles Südhänge... Der Rest ist hier auch vereist.


----------



## etiam (5. Februar 2009)

ooch die musik geht doch. was ich viel schrecklicher finde, ist dieser komische lenker. tschuldigung, aber das sieht arg gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. kann mir (noch) schwer vorstellen, dass das gemütlich ist beim mountainbiken.

gruß


----------



## martn (5. Februar 2009)

macht ncihts, vorstellungskraft is eben nich jedermanns stärke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratti (6. Februar 2009)

Der Lenker ist doch nett. Aber die Mucke. 

Ich brauche jetzt zum Runterkommen etwas Schwermetall.


----------



## kacktus (6. Februar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> die Trendfarbe schlägt wieder zu





GlanDas schrieb:


> Weiß als Trandfarbe geht mir auf die Eier . . . langsam nerfts !



Nicht dass ich mich hier rechtfertigen will, aber weiß ist für mich eine farbe wie jede andere. So wie die kaffeetasse aus der ich gerade trinke oder die zeiger meines autotachos.
Zusätlich komm ich gerade von der ISPO, da hat sich die farbe im weiß sportbereich nicht gerade als "trendfarbe" herauskristallisiert. 
Wann fängt eine farbe überhaupt an "trendfarbe" zu werden? Wenn 30% aller neu zugelassenen oberklassewagen in der farbe weiß ausgeliefert werden? Oder wenn beim ikea anstatt der blauen tassen alle weißen ausverkauft sind.


Naja, egal. Will jetzt keine diskussion anfangen.  Bilder vom fertigem rad wird es troz der "trendfarbe" weiß geben, jedenfalls wenn ihr mögt.


----------



## cossie (6. Februar 2009)

Her damit!


----------



## kacktus (6. Februar 2009)

cossie schrieb:


> Her damit!



Dauert leider noch eine woche da der rahmen noch beim pulvern ist.


----------



## chickenway-user (6. Februar 2009)

hacktus schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich mich hier rechtfertigen will, aber weiß ist für mich eine farbe wie jede andere. So wie die kaffeetasse aus der ich gerade trinke oder die zeiger meines autotachos.
> Zusätlich komm ich gerade von der ISPO, da hat sich die farbe im weiß sportbereich nicht gerade als "trendfarbe" herauskristallisiert.
> Wann fängt eine farbe überhaupt an "trendfarbe" zu werden? Wenn 30% aller neu zugelassenen oberklassewagen in der farbe weiß ausgeliefert werden? Oder wenn beim ikea anstatt der blauen tassen alle weißen ausverkauft sind.
> 
> ...



Trendfarben erkennt man daran das es Autotachozeiger in der entsprechenden Farbe gibt.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Februar 2009)

Trotz der "musikalischen" Untermalung ... 

... fand ich das Video sehr atmosphärisch.  *werd's mir gleich noch mal anschauen*

P.S.: Mir gefällt der Lenker!


----------



## chri55 (6. Februar 2009)

hacktus schrieb:


> Bilder vom fertigem rad wird es troz der "trendfarbe" weiß geben, jedenfalls wenn ihr mögt.



natürlich  aber man musste in letzter Zeit leider schon zu viele weiße Räder sehen, die hässlich aufgebaut wurden. 
also streng dich an, dann kanns trotz der Weißflut ein schönes Rad werden.


----------



## mubi (6. Februar 2009)

wenn man es schön aufbaut, kann auch ein weisses rad ein schmankerl sein.
dieses hier z.b.





bin mal so frei und klau aus'm forum.

tschö...


----------



## bofh (6. Februar 2009)

mubi schrieb:


> wenn man es schön aufbaut, kann auch ein weisses rad ein schmankerl sein.
> dieses hier z.b.


Das ist doch Lilly!
Ich darf gar nicht dran denken, wie sie jetzt aussieht...

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muskator (12. Februar 2009)

da sich hier ja gerade nichts tut poste ich mal was neues aus der werbewirtschaft:


----------



## Kittie (13. Februar 2009)

Genau Werbung, gestern ist mir die neue Ford Ka Werbung aufgefallen. Min. 3 Fixies oder gar Bahnräder waren zu sehen. Ist ja auch klar, wer Ford Ka fährt, der fährt auch Fix...
Diese schlauen Werbefirmen...da haben wir keine chance


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2009)

Genauso wie momentan in nahezu jedem Fernsehfilm Youngtimer rumfahren und alle Beteiligten in schicken, kompletten 60er-Jahre Einrichtungen wohnen.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> und alle Beteiligten in schicken, kompletten 60er-Jahre Einrichtungen wohnen.




Das tu ich auch. Nur schick ists nicht...


----------



## Tucana (13. Februar 2009)

Hey Jungs, ich spiele echt mit dem Gedanken, mein Ruckus als SS aufzubauen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich von Vorteil wäre. Ich weiß gar nicht wie groß ich das Ritzel hinten wählen sollte, vorne habe ich 32T. 

Fall euch der Rahmen kein Begriff ist:







Ich hab hier schon ein paar Dirt/Street bikes in der Galerie gesehen, gefällt mir echt gut. Aber ob das für den Einsatz nicht etwas "träge" ist?


----------



## Kelme (13. Februar 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> ... Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich von Vorteil wäre. Ich weiß gar nicht wie groß ich das Ritzel hinten wählen sollte, vorne habe ich 32T. ...


Für den Anfang vielleicht mit der "klassischen Mittelgebirgsübersetzung" 2:1 anfangen. Umändern auf 17 oder 18 Zähne hinten ist ja dann nicht so teuer. Schwerer hinten (also 15 und kleiner) kann ich mir für mich derzeit nicht vorstellen und mein 160mm-vorne-HT wird 32:18 übersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (13. Februar 2009)

Hey, das ging ja flott. Also ich werd dann wohl 32:16 erstmal ausprobieren, oder eventuell gleich 18T. Mal gucken, erstmal vielen Dank für die rasche Auskunft. Wenn die parts da sind und das Bike schon nach nem Bike aussieht (wohl Ende Mai), gibts pics


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Februar 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ich spiele echt mit dem Gedanken, mein Ruckus als SS aufzubauen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich von Vorteil wäre. Ich weiß gar nicht wie groß ich das Ritzel hinten wählen sollte, vorne habe ich 32T.
> 
> Fall euch der Rahmen kein Begriff ist:
> 
> ...



wie meinst du träge????


----------



## Tucana (13. Februar 2009)

Naja wenn man herumstreetet (lol was für ein wort), und man aus ner situation irgendwie raussprinten will, dass der Gang zu schwer ist ... was eigentlich für normal herumcruisen voll OK sein mag . oder backwheel hops, also gaps etc.


----------



## _coco_ (14. Februar 2009)

Darf man hier auch eigene Räder posten ?




Vorbau ist derbe ugly, kommt aber die "Tage" noch n neuer.
Sowie bald die hintere Bremse ab.


----------



## divergent! (14. Februar 2009)

ach naja mit frischen lack und rennradlenker sicher cool


----------



## lightmetal (14. Februar 2009)

Find die Stickersammlung super. Nachahmwürdig.


----------



## moe 11 (14. Februar 2009)

muskator schrieb:


> da sich hier ja gerade nichts tut poste ich mal was neues aus der werbewirtschaft:



was isn das fürn glotz bei der sattelstrebe? etwa ein speicheschloss?


----------



## Herbienator (14. Februar 2009)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Focus. SSP-only und frisch gepulvert...


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Februar 2009)

Herbienator schrieb:


> SSP-only



Nein.


----------



## Herbienator (14. Februar 2009)

Aaah... und why not? Zuganschläge und -führungen wurden entfernt, glaub das wird mit Schaltung nix mehr. Außer du baust ne Getriebenabe ein... 
Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (14. Februar 2009)

Herbienator schrieb:


> Aaah... und why not? Zuganschläge und -führungen wurden entfernt, glaub das wird mit Schaltung nix mehr. Außer du baust ne Getriebenabe ein...
> Oder seh ich das falsch?



1. man braucht einen Kettenspanner
2. es ist ein Schaltauge dran
3. der Rahmen hat keine Möglichkeit die Kette zu spannen
4. da bau ich in 3,2 Minuten ne Schaltung hin. Ne Kettenschaltung.


----------



## Herbienator (15. Februar 2009)

Na wenn das so ist, habt ihr mich überzeugt... dann entschuldige ich mich vielmals ;-)


----------



## olli (15. Februar 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> was isn das fürn glotz bei der sattelstrebe? etwa ein speicheschloss?



Ja, das ist der neue Trend: BRAKELESS mit SCHLOSS. CRAZZZZZYYYY!


----------



## Bikefritzel (15. Februar 2009)

brakeless mit rahmenschloss fahr ich auch...gibt nix besseres für bahnhof etc. stell nacher mal ein foto rein.


----------



## wurstendbinder (15. Februar 2009)

stadt-, feld-, wald- und wiesenschlampe (42:17)


----------



## Deleted 112231 (15. Februar 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> brakeless mit rahmenschloss fahr ich auch...gibt nix besseres für bahnhof etc. stell nacher mal ein foto rein.


Das Teil hat aber Rücktritt. Also Wannabeehipness


----------



## wurstendbinder (15. Februar 2009)

und die "cross-country-waffe" (38:19)


----------



## Bikefritzel (15. Februar 2009)

Levent schrieb:


> Das Teil hat aber Rücktritt. Also Wannabeehipness


 
oha dann nehm ich alles zurück und verdamme dieses rad ich bin von fixed gear ausgegangen.


----------



## stumpigirl (15. Februar 2009)

Mein süßes Stahlstumpi (vielen Dank Marm  )
Alten Rahmen neu aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (15. Februar 2009)

stumpigirl schrieb:


> Mein süßes Stahlstumpi (vielen Dank Marm  )
> Alten Rahmen neu aufgebaut.



ich steh ja auf die farbgebung...3d ist bei mir auch viel. du solltest evtl. an den querzugträgern arbeiten, da steckt noch viel bremsleistung drin, wenn du sie richtig einstellst.


----------



## stumpigirl (15. Februar 2009)

> ich steh ja auf die farbgebung...3d ist bei mir auch viel. du solltest evtl. an den querzugträgern arbeiten, da steckt noch viel bremsleistung drin, wenn du sie richtig einstellst.




Joaaaa  Bremst schon ganz gut
Muss erstma richtig mit fahren und dann schau ich ma was ich noch dran verstellen muss. Aber bis jetzt is das wetter ja leider nich so toll dafür, also für das Rad *gg* 
So kleinigkeiten werden sowieso noch dran gemacht, andere Kettenblatt schrauben und Bremshüllen


----------



## Wobbly (16. Februar 2009)

Mein neues Fixie - freu - kommen noch schwarze Kurbeln dran, sobald ich das geeignete Innenlager gefunden hab. Ansonsten find ich's wunderschön und fahren tut sich's traumhaft


----------



## chri55 (16. Februar 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> - freu -



diese Emotionen


----------



## Wobbly (16. Februar 2009)

Ich find, beim ersten eigenen Fixie darf man noch richtig emotional sein


----------



## michael17 (16. Februar 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Ich find, beim ersten eigenen Fixie darf man noch richtig emotional sein


Ist voll OK!
Wer keine Emotionen zeigt ist tot - so oder so.
Viel Spass mit Deinem "Ersten"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheOptimist (16. Februar 2009)

weiß zwar nicht obs hier schon drin war, aber find das rad einfach wunder wunderschön 







weiß vielleicht irgendjemand wo man einen so ähnlichen rahmen herbekommen kann, wär sehr dankbar dafür


----------



## bento (17. Februar 2009)

Einen schönen Guten Abend, 
ich sehe mir schon seit vielen Monaten all die schönen Fahrräder in diesem Forum an und habe nun endlich selbst auch Fotos von meinen eigenen gemacht. Bei dem Rennrad handelt es sich um ein Raleigh "Super Course Mk II", das ich leider nie geschafft habe neu zu lackieren und das ich nun schweren Herzens aus akutem Geldmangel bei Ebay versteigern muss. Von dem Mountainbike werde ich mich dagegen niemals trennen können, denn es ist der erste Rahmen, den ich mir vor 13 Jahren gekauft habe und seitdem in den verschiedensten Versionen gefahren bin. Am besten gefällt er mir aber in seiner jetzigen Gestalt.


----------



## Seniorenzivi (17. Februar 2009)

TheOptimist schrieb:


> weiß zwar nicht obs hier schon drin war, aber find das rad einfach wunder wunderschön
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte:  dailybread


----------



## etiam (18. Februar 2009)

wenn schon dailybread fällt, dann seht auch mal diese schnuckligen bikes an:

www.altabikes.no

alternativ

http://images.google.de/images?um=1...&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&q=alta+bikes&spell=1

könnt euch gerne ausheulen 

ansonsten auch vor knapp 2 jahren entdeckt: independent fabrication bikes (if bikes) es soll wohl auch ne deutsche vertretung dazu geben (mittlerweile).

www.ifbikes.com


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2009)

etiam schrieb:


> www.ifbikes.com



Unter ifrider.com kann man auch schöne IF Bikes sehen  , auch SiSpler .


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Februar 2009)

Auch 2009 trinke ich keinen Alk, fahre aber trotzdem noch blau. 
Ganz im Sinne von "Drug free for Satan" sozusagen.


----------



## HarryHH (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
hier mein neues Bike. Bin gerade fertig geworden mit dem Aufbau. War vorher ein altes Rennrad. 
Ritzel hinten sind noch etwas komisch....soll demnächst noch geändert werden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe letzte Woche ein HÃ¤ufchen UnglÃ¼ck von einem Nachbarn Ã¼berreicht bekommen, und dachte doch das dies endlich mein erster Singlespeeder werden soll.

Ist zwar leider potthÃ¤sslich, vor allem wegen dem geschundenen Rahmen, aber hey es rollt und macht sehr viel SpaÃ in der Stadt! 

Ich zeig es richtig wenn es ein wenig anstÃ¤niger aussieht, mehr will ich euch erstmal nicht zumuten 
Vorher:




Nacher:







Schade, dass WeiÃ so empfindlich ist, sieht jetzt alles etwas schmuddelig aus. Aber wenigstens eine industriegelagerte Nabe habe ich dem Gaul vorne gegÃ¶nnt um es etwas leichtgÃ¤ngiger fahren zu lassen.


----------



## singlestoph (18. Februar 2009)

Seniorenzivi schrieb:


> Bitte:  dailybread



vielleicht auch direkt beim hersteller

http://www.fastboycycles.com/


----------



## sporty (19. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (19. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> vielleicht auch direkt beim hersteller
> 
> http://www.fastboycycles.com/



Schöne Bikes....   

Preislich aber ganz schön *fett*! 

...aber nochmal so ne Frage nebenbei....wo könnte man einen so schön gearbeiteten und leichten Frontgepäckträger bekommen?





Danke
Heiko


----------



## Alex de Large (19. Februar 2009)

@ Kosakenzipfel

lass mich mal raten, welches von den beiden Rädern Dir und welches Deiner weiblichen Begleitung gehört.


----------



## divergent! (19. Februar 2009)

man erkennt es an der klingel...ganz klar. bei meiner ist ne ente dran


----------



## RealNBK (19. Februar 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> ...aber nochmal so ne Frage nebenbei....wo könnte man einen so schön gearbeiteten und leichten Frontgepäckträger bekommen?



Ganz eherlich. Vorne macht der träger keinen sinn. besonders wenn er an der gabel fest ist. Das Lenkverhalten ist stark verschlechtert sobald auch nur ein bischen drauf lastet. Wenn der Rucksack nicht tut, pack die sachen nach hinten.


----------



## Heiko_München (19. Februar 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Ganz eherlich. Vorne macht der träger keinen sinn. besonders wenn er an der gabel fest ist. Das Lenkverhalten ist stark verschlechtert sobald auch nur ein bischen drauf lastet. Wenn der Rucksack nicht tut, pack die sachen nach hinten.



Danke,

aber das war nicht die Frage! 

...schonmal mit dem Stadtsinglespeeder ein paar nette Sachen eingekauft?.... DA kommt sowas schon gut (und cool).


----------



## peterbe (19. Februar 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> aber das war nicht die Frage!
> 
> ...schonmal mit dem Stadtsinglespeeder ein paar nette Sachen eingekauft?.... DA kommt sowas schon gut (und cool).



Gepäckträger, Vorderrad, Singlespeed: legendär





echt schicke Vorderradträger findest du hier

http://antbikemike.wordpress.com/racks/


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Februar 2009)

... da ist velo orange die bessere quelle. antbike verkauft nur kpl. räder mit trägern


----------



## Heiko_München (20. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... da ist velo orange die bessere quelle. antbike verkauft nur kpl. räder mit trägern



Danke nochmals...

...bin gestern Abend (recht spät) auch noch auf http://www.cetmaracks.com/ bzw. http://www.passstow.com/ gestoßen...  leider alles in den Staaten.... wo sowas wohl wirklich IN ist...

...weiß jemand Bezugsadresse in Europa (ich sag schon nicht Deutschland) 

...VELOPAX hat ja auch sowas... 



...günstig sind die alle nicht....aber... was sind schon 100 USD? 

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Alex de Large (20. Februar 2009)

Hier gibts so einiges an ausgefallenem Zubehör

http://www.classic-cycle.de/oxid.php/sid/a2fc39a039855d2f331b171aeb6e8d3c/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (20. Februar 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> ...schonmal mit dem Stadtsinglespeeder ein paar nette Sachen eingekauft?.... DA kommt sowas schon gut (und cool).


Und warum nicht hinten, oder auf ndem Rücken transportieren? Als kinder haben wir immer treckingtouren am Rhein lang gemacht. Taschen auch vorne. Wenn man da ne Schleuse umfahren musste und es kurz bergabging wurde es lustig...


----------



## Heiko_München (20. Februar 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Und warum nicht hinten, oder auf ndem Rücken transportieren? Als kinder haben wir immer treckingtouren am Rhein lang gemacht. Taschen auch vorne. Wenn man da ne Schleuse umfahren musste und es kurz bergabging wurde es lustig...



...und wieder: weil ich danach nicht gefragt habe!

Es geht nicht darum ein Treckingrad mit Packtaschen vorne und hinten auszurüsten und auch nicht darum 2 Umzugskartoons durch den Berufsverkehr zu jonglieren...

...sondern einfach um einen stylischen Frontträger an einem netten Rad


----------



## Wobbly (20. Februar 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> ...und wieder: weil ich danach nicht gefragt habe!
> 
> Es geht nicht darum ein Treckingrad mit Packtaschen vorne und hinten auszurüsten und auch nicht darum 2 Umzugskartoons durch den Berufsverkehr zu jonglieren...
> 
> ...sondern einfach um einen stylischen Frontträger an einem netten Rad



Ich halte "stylisch" und "Frontträger" und "nettes Rad" für miteinander unvereinbare Widersprüche


----------



## michael17 (20. Februar 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Ich halte "stylisch" und "Frontträger" und "nettes Rad" für miteinander unvereinbare Widersprüche



Quatsch! Zum Shoppen und Posen taugt das.


----------



## Heiko_München (20. Februar 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Quatsch! Zum Shoppen und Posen taugt das.



   ...und es ist nicht für mein Bike...


----------



## Wobbly (20. Februar 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Quatsch! Zum Shoppen und Posen taugt das.



Also ich verbinde mit "Frontträger" eher ungewaschene Schafwollsocken, Birkenstöcker, lila Klamotten und Bärte ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (20. Februar 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Also ich verbinde mit "Frontträger" eher ungewaschene Schafwollsocken, Birkenstöcker, lila Klamotten und Bärte ....



Aber doch nicht auf solch einem Rad!?


----------



## Wobbly (20. Februar 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht auf solch einem Rad!?



Ick weeß nüsch - der Lenker, der gefederte Sattel, und dazu noch dieses, dieses _Ding_ vorne dran - der Rahmen sieht nett aus (andere Farbe wünschenswert), aber aufbaumäßig nicht mein Ding


----------



## Heiko_München (20. Februar 2009)

@Wobbly: das Du nen ganz komischen Geschmack hast, haben wir nun verstanden...   also danke nochmals!
Kannst denn mal das ein oder endere Bild von einem Deiner Bikes hier posten?

...mein GT SSP ist hier schon vertreten...

Also los......   Bilder her!


----------



## Wobbly (20. Februar 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Mein neues Fixie - freu - kommen noch schwarze Kurbeln dran, sobald ich das geeignete Innenlager gefunden hab. Ansonsten find ich's wunderschön und fahren tut sich's traumhaft



Da isses doch ;-)


----------



## Wobbly (20. Februar 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> @Wobbly: das Du nen ganz komischen Geschmack hast, haben wir nun verstanden...   also danke nochmals!
> Kannst denn mal das ein oder endere Bild von einem Deiner Bikes hier posten?
> 
> ...mein GT SSP ist hier schon vertreten...
> ...



Und ja, das GT is geil. DAS gefällt mir. Kein Schnickschnack dran


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Februar 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> ...  leider alles in den Staaten.... wo sowas wohl wirklich IN ist...



Ja genau, es stimmt: In den USA sind Singlespeed-Bikes und Geared-Bikes mit dieser Art von Aufbau wohl extrem in. Meist vorne einen Lastenträger, hinten 'nen Gepäckträger, gefederter Ledersattel, usw. 

btw: Die nennen das oft Commuter oder so. Z.B. " Seven " hat auch so einen mal gebaut in Titan mit Frontlastenträger und Holzschutzblechen. Surly hat ja auch so einen langgestreckten Commuter-"Lastesel" gebaut, den Surly Big Dummy usw. der war aber ohne Frontgepäckträger

Denke auch dieser Trend wird wieder mal mit etwas Zeitverzögerung zu uns über den Teich schwappen, wie andere Trends 

Dauert bestimmt nicht lange bis ein Thread hier zu finden ist à la " Mein Commuter-(Singlespeed-)Bike: Die ultimative Galerie" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## kacktus (20. Februar 2009)

So die ersten fotos vom trendfarbenbike.

Alle teile nur angehalten.


Probleme:

Tretlagergehäuse zugepulvert.

Pedale dreht sich nicht gerade rein, da das gewinde im kurbelarm etwas kaputt gedreht ist.

Gabelkonus lässt sich nicht aufschlagen.

der absolute stillstand!!!

Ich könnte ko...n. Da werd ich heute wohl eine nachtschicht einlegen müssen.


----------



## HarryHH (20. Februar 2009)

@ hacktus: sag mal, was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## bofh (20. Februar 2009)

@hacktus: Ich will ja nix sagen, aber bei dem Aufbau wird die Kiste imho fast unfahrbar.
Der Rahmen sieht aus wie ein alter Zeitfahrrahmen für ein kleineres Vorderrad. Mit dem großen VR wird der Lenkwinkel extrem flach und der Nachlauf sehr, sehr groß.

E.


----------



## kacktus (20. Februar 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> @hacktus: Ich will ja nix sagen, aber bei dem Aufbau wird die Kiste imho fast unfahrbar.
> Der Rahmen sieht aus wie ein alter Zeitfahrrahmen für ein kleineres Vorderrad. Mit dem großen VR wird der Lenkwinkel extrem flach und der Nachlauf sehr, sehr groß.
> 
> E.



Ist alles richtig was du sagst. In dem rahmen wurde ein 24er laufrad verbaut. Zeitnah wird noch eine gerade gabel verbaut. Dies wird das von dir beschriebene problem beseitigen. Sah jedenfalls beim anhalten der geraden gabel sehr gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kacktus (20. Februar 2009)

HarryHH schrieb:


> @ hacktus: sag mal, was sind das für Reifen?



Vittoria Zaffiro Pro II weiss Falt


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Februar 2009)

hups. hier stand müll


----------



## Matze L.E. (20. Februar 2009)

> Dauert bestimmt nicht lange bis ein Thread hier zu finden ist à la " Mein Commuter-(Singlespeed-)Bike: Die ultimative Galerie" oder so ähnlich.



commuter meint einfach ein rad zum pendeln, also für die arbeit oder besorgungen. die gallerie dazu heißt 'stadtschlampen'


----------



## ZwiebelII (20. Februar 2009)

@ hacktus
ist das dieser komische Schauff Rahmen?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Februar 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> commuter meint einfach ein rad zum pendeln, also für die arbeit oder besorgungen. die gallerie dazu heißt 'stadtschlampen'



Nun, dann schau Dir mal bitte z.B. den erwähnten " Seven Commuter " an. 

Das ist ganz bestimmt keine Stadtschlampe, oder?!


----------



## Matze L.E. (21. Februar 2009)

ja je nachdem wie man stadtschlampe eben auslegt. 
'commuter' bezeichnet einfach nen verwendungszweck und nicht pauschal eine bike-gattung... 
sicher gibts da auch so sachen wie: "check out my merlin in it's latest build. added some slicks and fenders and use it as my daily commuter."


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Februar 2009)

so weils hier auch reingehört
2soulscycles 41.5 in RAW  
zuganschläge entfernt 
bremsleitung durchs oberrohr verlegt


----------



## Matze L.E. (21. Februar 2009)

just because it's singlespeed, doesn't mean it's singlespeed.

trotzdem schick


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Februar 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> just because it's singlespeed, doesn't mean it's singlespeed.
> 
> trotzdem schick



Ja schon. Und das Rad ist Singlespeed!
Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (21. Februar 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> just because it's singlespeed, doesn't mean it's singlespeed.
> 
> trotzdem schick



die gralshüter

es hat einen gang
es wird bergauf bergab durch den wald gejagt 
es ist mtb!!!!!!


----------



## lightmetal (21. Februar 2009)

Sehr geil!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. Februar 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> ja je nachdem wie man stadtschlampe eben auslegt.
> 'commuter' bezeichnet einfach nen verwendungszweck und nicht pauschal eine bike-gattung...
> sicher gibts da auch so sachen wie: "check out my merlin in it's latest build. added some slicks and fenders and use it as my daily commuter."



Egal. Jedenfalls gibt es Edel-Commuter, normale Commuter und Stadtsch***en. Jedenfalls zeichnet sich in USA und auch hier ein ganz starker Trend ab:

Z.B. hat der sogar der User mit Mitgliedsnamen " Olli " (welcher hier ja sicher so einigen im Singelspeedbereich bekannt sein dürfte) jetzt auch einen " Commuter " (siehe Paralleluniversum  ) - wenn das nicht trendgenerierend ist, was dann bitte schön?! 

Ist so ein Surly! Vllt. kann er es auch mal hier zeigen, hm?!


----------



## olli (21. Februar 2009)

Kann ich.


----------



## Bikefritzel (21. Februar 2009)

oh fahrrad der gattung mit der ich persönlich die allermeisten probleme habe: supermaegageil zum fahren und nicht wirklich schön bzw. fast schon hässlich(vorsicht: subjektiv).

sei mir nciht böse olli aber bei solchen rädern, vorausgesetzt sie sind toll gebaut, schwanke ich immer zwischen amokschlimm und supercool.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2009)

Ist doch schön, bis auf diesen grausamen Scheinwerfer. Da gibts 10x schönere !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (21. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, bis auf diesen grausamen Scheinwerfer. Da gibts 10x schönere !



Das Grau ist schön!
Optisch wären keine, bzw. im Bedarfsfall Akkuleuchten ohne den ganzen Tüdelkram mit Kabelbindern die bessere Lösung.
Aber bei dem Brake Booster glaub ich, mich tritt ein Pferd.
Ist das ein rezykliertes Hufeisen?

Aber sonst sehr schön!


----------



## elsepe (21. Februar 2009)

aber die b m scheinwerfer machen schönes licht für jeden geldbeutel


----------



## michael17 (21. Februar 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> aber die b m scheinwerfer machen schönes licht für jeden geldbeutel



Vergiss die Dose nicht, ähm, den Dynoma!


----------



## olli (21. Februar 2009)

Früher habe ich auch hauptsächlich auf die Optik geschaut, aber nachdem ich mittlerweile exzessiv radfahre und die letzten 2 Jahre mit sämtlichen ungeeigneten Rädern zur Arbeit und andere Touren gefahren bin (Fixie, Cruiser, TT-Bike) habe ich nun so langsam herausgefunden, was ich will und brauche. 

Das gilt sowohl für mein 28er SSP-RR, als auch fürs 29er SSP MTB, als auch für dieses Commuter Rad, das ich von nun an bei jedem Wetter, bei jeder Tageszeit und für jede Wegstrecke verwenden kann, ohne mir Gedanken zu machen, ob es regnet (Steckschutzbleche dranmachen?), dunkel wird (Akkus aufgeladen?) oder ich Straße oder Feldwege fahren will (Rennrad oder MTB?).

Der Brake Booster verhindert übrigens bei diesen Bremsen zusammen mit den Kool Stop Belägen das Quietschen. Ich mag diese Shimano Cross Cantis, aber sie quietschten mit Originalbelägen sowohl an meiner alten Crossgabel, als auch an einer Bigfork Tripple Butted als auch am Surly.


----------



## singlestoph (22. Februar 2009)

Grau kann ich auch











ein kleines upgrade


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Februar 2009)

Hat das CrossCheck keinen Cantigegenhalter?

Das Spot ist geil!


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ein kleines upgrade



Kann mal bitte jemand meine Sabber aufwischen?
Das Ding schreit "FAHR MICH!"


----------



## michael17 (22. Februar 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand meine Sabber aufwischen?
> Das Ding schreit "FAHR MICH!"



Stimmt, aber Porno ist nicht das Leben.


----------



## chri55 (22. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> Grau kann ich auch



wie schön


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Februar 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber Porno ist nicht das Leben.



Das ist mir jetzt zu philosophisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (22. Februar 2009)

Schönheit kann und muss man nicht begründen...


----------



## olli (22. Februar 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Hat das CrossCheck keinen Cantigegenhalter?
> 
> Das Spot ist geil!



1. Nur den an der Sattelklemme. 

2. Naja, geht so, aber: Stoph: solange ich es nicht fertigbringe, den Reifen so zu montieren, daß die Reifenaufschrift über dem Felgenaufkleber steht, würde ich mich hier nicht trauen ein Bild zu posten.


----------



## kimpel (22. Februar 2009)

olli schrieb:


> ...solange ich es nicht fertigbringe, den Reifen so zu montieren, daß die Reifenaufschrift über dem Felgenaufkleber steht, würde ich mich hier nicht trauen ein Bild zu posten.


Reifenaufschrift über Ventil = Reßer


----------



## olli (22. Februar 2009)

kimpel schrieb:


> Reifenaufschrift über Ventil = Reßer



Wir sind doch hier keine Racer sondern Chöngeister!
Aber Du hast Recht: Stoph sieht nicht mehr so gut ...


----------



## singlestoph (22. Februar 2009)

die dt aufkleber sind manchmal nicht so leicht beherrscbar  dass der hinterreifen nicht ganz mittig übers ventil gedreht wurde , dafür könnt ich mich allenfalls schämen

aber da in meinem leben im moment sowieso wieder mal alles super läuft hab ich leider keine zeit für schlechte gedanken

besten Dank CV


----------



## Onegear (22. Februar 2009)

das Wiesmann ist ganz großes Kino.
Davon träumen kleine Jungs wie wir hier, wenn sie vorm Fahrradladen stehen


----------



## michael17 (25. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder ein Foto:







und noch eins:


----------



## Matze L.E. (25. Februar 2009)

wieso würde man sein rad auf einem friedhof fotografieren?


----------



## doctor worm (25. Februar 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow,

das ist wirklich super!

Erzähl mal was dazu, der Rahmen sieht nach entlackt und unbehandelt aus.

In jedem Fall toll gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (25. Februar 2009)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Wow,
> 
> das ist wirklich super!
> 
> ...



Ja danke! Den Rahmen habe ich sandstrahlen lassen, auf Regen gewartet und dann die Natur für mich arbeiten lassen.
Nach dem Trocknen in der Wärmekammer hab ich ne dünne Schicht Klarlack gespritzt und innen wie aussen gewachst.
Als Kontrast hab ich die Alu-Teile hochglänzend poliert.


----------



## FOCUSpower (25. Februar 2009)

also das braune is js dufte, wird man direkt neidisch! aba meins is wie ich finde auch nicht übel. is noch nen bild ausm sommer, aba bis auf die reifen, jetzt im winter cyclocrossschlappen und nen eleganteren sattel hat sich nichts verändert.


----------



## Hotas (25. Februar 2009)

Am Brownie stimmt wirklich alles!

Am Diamant ist ja der einzige "Makel" schon beseitigt, auch schick! Schönes Ost-Rücklicht


----------



## divergent! (25. Februar 2009)

coole idee mit dem rost...ne richtige ratte

ps. wasn das fürn friedhof...schöne steine


----------



## martn (25. Februar 2009)

geiler rennklunker michael!


----------



## Matze L.E. (26. Februar 2009)

also ich hab ja keine ahnung von chemie, aber rostet einem das teil nicht unterm arsch weg, trotz trockengeheizt?

wenn sattel und lenker anders ausgerichtet wären, fänd ich das diamant richtig schick.

auf den friedhof komm ich allerdings noch immer nich klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (26. Februar 2009)

wo passt ein altes verrostetes rad besser hin als auf einen friedhof?

die idee ist cool...und bei euch in leipzi der südfriedhof hätte da auch starke motive für so ne ratte


----------



## Seniorenzivi (26. Februar 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> also ich hab ja keine ahnung von chemie, aber rostet einem das teil nicht unterm arsch weg, trotz trockengeheizt?
> 
> auf den friedhof komm ich allerdings noch immer nich klar...



Rost entsteht bekanntlicher Weiße durch Eisen + Wasser + Sauerstoff = Oxidation von Eisen (Rost)

Durch das trocknen und versiegeln mit Klarlack wurde das Wasser und der Sauerstoff "entfernt" somit kann es nicht weiter rosten.


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. Februar 2009)

So mal etwas oberflächlicher betrachtet:
Der chemische Prozess des Rostens ist ja nicht so einfach wie man denkt. Erstmal kommt es auf die Art des Stahls an. Denn der Rost ist ja keine Stoff der bei einer chemischen Reaktion gebildet wird, sondern ist ein Produkt einer Sekundärreaktion nach dem eigentlichen Korrodieren. Sprich damit der Rahmen weiter Rostet bedarf es immer dieser Grundreaktion, wobei sehr feuchte Luft schonmal ein guter Partner wäre. Kurz, solange keine Luft+Wasser an an blanke Metall kommt sollte es gehen. Doch ich stell mir das etwas schwer vor zu gewährleisten das besonders in Fugen oder Kanten diese Klarlackschicht bestehen bleibt, da Korrosion entsteht wo es am einfachsten geht. 

Aber klasse Rad, auch bildnerisch top eigefangen, gefällt!


----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2009)

das lebensbejahende roststück ist ein gedicht


----------



## divergent! (26. Februar 2009)

wobei ich mir denken kann wenn es mit klarlack richtig versiegelt ist hält das. der lack dürfte schon in alle ecken gehen. zur not....tauchbad


----------



## Opa Kruse (26. Februar 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das lebensbejahende roststück ist ein gedicht


dem kann ich nur beipflichten! toll!!


----------



## FOCUSpower (26. Februar 2009)

@matze:

wie meinst du das mit dem ausrichten? man kann ja immer noch was lernen. vielleicht hat sich das durch den neuen sattel eh schon erledigt, da habe ich ne menge verstellt. trau mich nicht aktuelle bilder reinzustellen, das bike is so dreckig grade. ich hasse winter!


----------



## Matze L.E. (26. Februar 2009)

der lenker so nach oben schaut so unsportlich aus 
das war aber nicht als sachliche kritik zu verstehen, eher subjektives empfinden ^^


----------



## ottokarina (26. Februar 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Als Kontrast hab ich die Alu-Teile hochglänzend poliert.



wieso hast du eigentlich westwood felgen genommen? sind das die einzigen, die sich so polieren lassen? 
ich finde sie ansonsten ein bißchen überdimensioniert, aber dafür extrem schick.


----------



## michael17 (26. Februar 2009)

Herzlichen Dank für all die Worte Eurer Anteilnahme! 

Die Frage nach der Dauerhaltbarkeit des rostigen Rahmens hab ich natürlich auch gestellt, u.a. einem Büchsenmacher, der mir etwas über das Brünieren erklärt hat. 
Also ganz laienhaft ausgedrückt bildet die Oxyd-Schicht eine schützende Oberfläche für das darunter liegende "gesunde" Eisen; ist ja auch kein edler, dünnwandiger Rohrsatz. 
Durch die dünne Klarlack- und Wachsschicht von aussen und das Auswachsen innen hoffe ich genug getan zu haben, so dass der Rahmen mich überdauert. 

@ divergent!: die Fotos sind im Kirchhof in unserem Ort aus dem 12. Jhd. entstanden. Der jüngste Grabstein, der mit dem Kreuz im Bildvordergrund ist von 1870.

@ ottokarina: die Stahl-Felgen sind ca. 30 Jahre alt, aussen 33mm breit und verchromt, die brauchte ich auch nicht polieren. Da habe ich nicht mehr lange überlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbienator (26. Februar 2009)




----------



## nightwolf (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Herbie,

Wie kriegst Du die Kette gespannt oder ist das grad mal Glueck aka 'magic gear'  

Das Rad von M17 in der Rostoptik sieht toll aus 

Aber es ist kein MTB, erstaunlich dass da noch keiner gemault hat 
Da kommt doch sonst immer gleich irgendwer oder hab ich es vll auch nur ueberlesen 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Herbienator (26. Februar 2009)

Hey Wolfi,

hatte Glück, dass die neue Kombi (40-18) einfach genau auf die aktuelle Kettenlänge gepasst hat ;-)  
Fährt sich super, bisher keine Abwürfe und total leise im Vergleich zum Point-Spanner...


----------



## chri55 (26. Februar 2009)

würde dennoch die Kabelbinder am Oberrohr bei Gelegenheit gegen schwarze tauschen.


----------



## kimpel (26. Februar 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Also ganz laienhaft ausgedrückt bildet die Oxyd-Schicht eine schützende Oberfläche für das darunter liegende "gesunde" Eisen; ist ja auch kein edler, dünnwandiger Rohrsatz.


Ich bin gerade zu Faul zum Schreiben, aber die Stichworte sind: Schutzschicht <-> Deckschicht, wobei sich bei dem (verdammt schönen Rad, nebenbei erwähnt) wohl (leider) eher zweiteres der Fall ist, wobei ich froh wäre mich zu Irren, da ich auch noch nen "Baustahl"-Rahmen auf dem Speicher habe.


----------



## peterbe (26. Februar 2009)

Mal ' ne ganz blöde Frage: wer glaubt, dass der Rahmen von Michael17 so hart rangenommen wird, oder so durchrostet, dass Gefahr besteht, der Rahmen könnte brechen? Ich stell mal die These auf, dass der Rahmen sogar unversiegelt noch weitere 20 Jahre seinen wunderschönen Dienst tun wird. Ich finde den Style super.


----------



## michael17 (26. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Mal ' ne ganz blöde Frage: wer glaubt, dass der Rahmen von Michael17 so hart rangenommen wird, oder so durchrostet, dass Gefahr besteht, der Rahmen könnte brechen? Ich stell mal die These auf, dass der Rahmen sogar unversiegelt noch weitere 20 Jahre seinen wunderschönen Dienst tun wird. Ich finde den Style super.



Danke Dir!

Wahrscheinlich sind tausende Fahrräder seit Jahrzehnten unterwegs, die nie eine Innenversiegelung gesehen haben und im Verborgenen still und leise vor sich hin rosten und trotzdem noch viele Jahre halten werden.

Bei diesem Rahmen ist die Rostschicht extrem dünn, weil er nur kurze Zeit dem Regen ausgesetzt war. Eigene Versuche haben ergeben, dass sich die Schicht mit einem in Essig-Essenz benetzten Schwamm einfach abwischen lässt. 
Die relativ gleichmässige "Patina" zieht so schnell auch nur auf einer durch Sandstrahlen vergrösserten Oberfläche auf.
Wäre die Korrosion noch nicht gestoppt, müsste der Rost in der nächsten Zeit so richtig schön aufblühen.


----------



## nightwolf (26. Februar 2009)

kimpel schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade zu Faul zum Schreiben, aber die Stichworte sind: Schutzschicht <-> Deckschicht, wobei sich bei dem (verdammt schönen Rad, nebenbei erwähnt) wohl (leider) eher zweiteres der Fall ist, wobei ich froh wäre mich zu Irren, da ich auch noch nen "Baustahl"-Rahmen auf dem Speicher habe.


Ja, bei Eisenmetallen ist die Oxidschicht mechanisch nicht stabil, sondern broeckelt ab, weswegen Eisenmetalle halt auch komplett durchrosten koennen. 
Das ist bei Titan oder Aluminium anders, dort ist die Oxidschicht hart, durchsichtig und haltbar.
Aber ueber diese Rostschicht ist ja jetzt drueberlackiert, es kann also nix weiterrosten, und somit haelt das Teil auch.
Der Witz dieser 'Rostoptik-Rahmen' ist eben, dass man ein klein wenig Korrosion zulaesst und diese dann durch Drueberlackieren und Versiegeln stoppt, bevor sie den Rahmen ernsthaft schaedigen koennte. Genau das hat Michael ja gemacht.


Herbienator schrieb:


> Hey Wolfi,
> 
> hatte Glück, dass die neue Kombi (40-18) einfach genau auf die aktuelle Kettenlänge gepasst hat ;-)  (...)


40/18 -> Volle Opa-Uebersetzung!! Hoermal, *ich* bin hier der alte Mann  
Und ich fahr 42/17 (OK, ist halt das Alltagsrad, wird viel flach gefahren, Stadt, Regnitzgrund, Maximum = Reichswald)

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## mubi (26. Februar 2009)

ganz schön viele chemiker unterwegs heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbienator (26. Februar 2009)

@ Wolfi: hast schon Recht; die Übersetzung is was für alte Leute. Aber mit der komm ich wenigstens auch mal nen Berg hoch ;-P


----------



## tadea nuts (26. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ich nur Betrachter dieser Galerie bin, muss ich jetzt unbedingt zu michael17 Rad etwas sagen: Ich finde es perfekt. Es ist sehr gut in Szene gesetzt und der Friedhof passt auch - im positiven Sinne. Jeder mag sich seine eigenen Gedanken dazu machen. Jedenfalls spürt man die Leidenschaft, die dahinter steckt!
Stefan


----------



## Hotredchili (26. Februar 2009)

In der Metallbauerzunft gibt es Leute, die schwören darauf, Eisen vor dem Lackieren leicht anrosten zu lassen, weil dann der Lack besser hält. Auf jeden Fall ist Rost eine geile "Lackierung". Ich bin gerade heftig am überlegen .................................


----------



## SXHC (26. Februar 2009)

...Rost wird das neue Weiß...


----------



## Laubnstoa racer (27. Februar 2009)

So hier mein Singlespeeder


----------



## Kelme (27. Februar 2009)

@Laubnstoa racer: Sehr filigran. Gefällt mir . Nur die Führung der Bremsleitung finde ich ein wenig "ausschweifend". Vielleicht doch mal überlegen den Bremshebel so zu montieren, dass er quasi in Oberlenkerhaltung zu bedienen ist? So direkt neben den Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. Februar 2009)

Herbienator schrieb:


> @ Wolfi: hast schon Recht; die Übersetzung is was für alte Leute. Aber mit der komm ich wenigstens auch mal nen Berg hoch ;-P



Ich fahre 40/ 22.
Das ist dann wohl die Übersetzung für Greise.


----------



## Laubnstoa racer (27. Februar 2009)

@Kelme, ich wollte den Bremshebel auch als erstes in die Mitte setzen, das funktioniert aber leider wegen des Klemmmaßes  (25,4 mm) nicht, da Mtb- Hebel ein zu kleines Klemmmaß aufweisen und Crosshebel vermutlich ein zu großes


----------



## michael17 (28. Februar 2009)

Laubnstoa racer schrieb:


> @Kelme, ich wollte den Bremshebel auch als erstes in die Mitte setzen, das funktioniert aber leider wegen des Klemmmaßes  (25,4 mm) nicht, da Mtb- Hebel ein zu kleines Klemmmaß aufweisen und Crosshebel vermutlich ein zu großes



Schickes Rad!
Cross- bzw. Zusatzhebel gibt es mit 24 mm, 25,4 mm, 26 mm und 31,8 mm (oversize) Klemmweite.
Klassische Rennlenker haben meist ´ne 24er Bremshebelklemmung.


----------



## eld0n (28. Februar 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Foto:



Hey Michael,

das Rad ist umwerfend schön. Allein die Luftpumpe =D
Find auch das Motiv sehr cool. Is das der alte Teil des Friedhofs in Herford?


----------



## michael17 (28. Februar 2009)

eld0n schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> das Rad ist umwerfend schön. Allein die Luftpumpe =D
> Find auch das Motiv sehr cool. Is das der alte Teil des Friedhofs in Herford?



Danke Eld0n!

Du kennst Dich hier aus?

Das ist eigentlich kein Friedhof im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern ein Kirchhof mit alten, unter Denkmalschutz stehenden Gräbern bei uns im OT Stift Quernheim.
Deshalb stehen die Steine frei auf dem Rasen, ohne die sonst üblichen Pflanzungen und Einfassungen.


----------



## eld0n (28. Februar 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Du kennst Dich hier aus?



Hab wohl den größten Teil meiner Jugend in Herford selbst gewohnt, von daher kenn ich die Region ganz gut. Wobei Stift Quernheim zu den Orten gehört, die ich nur vom Namen her kenne, ohne zu wissen, wo sie liegen. Jedenfalls lustig, dass es auch in HF und Umgebung ne Fixieszene gibt =)


----------



## olli (28. Februar 2009)

29er SSP Fixie


----------



## michael17 (28. Februar 2009)

Olli, das ist sehr schön! 
Wer hätte das nach der grünen Möhre erwartet?


----------



## markulatus (1. März 2009)

@ michael17

Ist das Fixed oder Ruecktritt?


----------



## michael17 (1. März 2009)

markulatus schrieb:


> @ michael17
> 
> Ist das Fixed oder Ruecktritt?



Ist Rücktritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (1. März 2009)

olli schrieb:


> 29er SSP Fixie



Also schön finde ich es allemal, aber über die Sinnhaftigkeit vom Fixed-Betrieb im Gelände wäre mal wieder eine endlose Grundsatzdiskussion fällig oder?  
Jeder wie er mag


----------



## olli (1. März 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Also schön finde ich es allemal, aber über die Sinnhaftigkeit vom Fixed-Betrieb im Gelände wäre mal wieder eine endlose Grundsatzdiskussion fällig oder?
> Jeder wie er mag


In 2 Stunden kann ich darüber was sagen ...


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2009)

ja der rost hat was michael .. einfach top das dingen !!!  

LG


----------



## nullvektor (1. März 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> eine total dähmliche sache die hölle spass macht.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2009)

Dies ist ein GuTes ssp......................





GT------Peace


----------



## olli (1. März 2009)

nullvektor schrieb:


> eine total dähmliche sache die hölle spass macht.



Ja, auch wenn ich den Sinn des Geländefixens (im Gegensatz zum Sinn des Lebens) bisher nicht gefunden habe: Es macht einfach Spaß. Und es schlaucht. Und es zaubert ein  ins Gesicht ...

Das Salsa nun in vorschriftsmäßiger Gefechtstarnung:


----------



## michael17 (1. März 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Ja, auch wenn ich den Sinn des Geländefixens (im Gegensatz zum Sinn des Lebens) bisher nicht gefunden habe: Es macht einfach Spaß. Und es schlaucht. Und es zaubert ein  ins Gesicht ...
> 
> Das Salsa nun in vorschriftsmäßiger Gefechtstarnung:


Da scheint doch gleich die Sonne!

Und nun noch unter: >Kleine 29er müssen nicht ...< posten, dann kann man das unterschreiben.
Oder doch lieber das sauberere Foto.


----------



## singlestoph (1. März 2009)

****sen im gelände ist gut


----------



## bofh (1. März 2009)

Laubnstoa racer schrieb:


> So hier mein Singlespeeder


Die Gabel hat mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit schon mal einen mitbekommen. Besser austauschen.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (2. März 2009)

davidbelize schrieb:


> dies ist ein *G*u*T*es ssp......................






>


Schnörkellos, Funktionell 

Peace


----------



## chickenway-user (2. März 2009)

Herbienator schrieb:


>



Sehr schön!
Und die Übersetzung passt für ein MTB.


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. März 2009)

hab auch nen surly, denk mal passt auch ganz gut hier rein


----------



## divergent! (2. März 2009)




----------



## michael17 (2. März 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


>



Von mir auch ´nen Daumen für den Steamroller, sehr schön!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. März 2009)

@singlestoph
(Optisch & technisch) Perfektes Gerät. 

Ist das eigentlich vorn 29 und hinten 26 ?! Sieht so aus. Oder liegt's nur an der Perspektive?!


@olli
Mir gefällt das grüne besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loli.. (3. März 2009)

Hier mal mein neustes. 











MfG Loli..


edit: Jetzt sind die Bilder so groß, kann ich dir irgendwie skalieren ohne sie neu hochladen zu müssen? Kann ein Mod sonst auch gern übernehmen.


----------



## divergent! (3. März 2009)

ach ich wollt grad fragen ob die sie auch größer hast, damit man sie im kino anschauen kann


----------



## Wobbly (3. März 2009)

Hübsch. Immens.


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2009)

mach doch bitte mal scharfe photos von dem schönen rad


----------



## ottokarina (3. März 2009)

@michael17

wie hast du eigentlich die linien neben den muffen hinbekommen? ist das durch das lot entstanden oder hast du da mit etwas farbe nachgeholfen?


gruß...ottokarina...


----------



## michael17 (3. März 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> @michael17
> 
> wie hast du eigentlich die linien neben den muffen hinbekommen? ist das durch das lot entstanden oder hast du da mit etwas farbe nachgeholfen?
> 
> ...



Das Lot war natürlich nicht gleichmässig und auch nicht so breit, deshalb habe ich die Linien dünn mit Goldlack nachgezogen. Sie sind wohl doch etwas zu breit geraten.


----------



## doctor worm (3. März 2009)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> hab auch nen surly, denk mal passt auch ganz gut hier rein


Sehr schön!

Welche rahmenhöhe ist das denn? Und wenns nicht zu persönlich ist, würde ich noch gerne deine Schrittlänge erfragen wollen!
Merci!


----------



## peterbe (3. März 2009)

Loli.. schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neustes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ins Fotoalbum laden, dann kannst du drei Größen aussuchen.
Allerdings brauchst du so große Reifen, um durch den Matsch der Baumplantagen von Herrn von Ehren zu kommen. Besser kleinere und breitere Reifen! Ansonsten fein aufgebaut.


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. März 2009)

@doctor worm

rahmen ist 55 oder 56cm
schrittlänge weiß ich nich genau, aber mir passt es so ganz gut, sattelstütze wirkt in demm bold jetzt echt nen bisschen kurz ausgezogen, macht aber die perspektive, ist ja von unten geknipst 
sitz auch gerne etwas aufrechter und hab die beine nicht so gestreckt, gerade beim kontern komm ich damit wesentlich besser klar


----------



## selecta gold (3. März 2009)

kurbel          165mm eloxiert shimano
naben          renak mit eloxierten flanschen
felgen          dp18
reifen          specialized all conndition
sattel          selle italia stoika
vorbau        gemuffter elsner 90mm
ketter         wipperman
sattelstütze eine eigenbau patentstütze in 24mm

Überstetzung derzeit 50:18































steht zum verkauf im anderen threat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (3. März 2009)

(Bis auf die Sattelstütze) Sehr schön!


----------



## Seniorenzivi (3. März 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> (Bis auf die Sattelstütze) Sehr schön!



ich glaube um die Sattelstütze würden sich die Verückten sich gegenseitig Töten bei Ebay....das Teil ist echter Goldstaub...


----------



## selecta gold (4. März 2009)

und dazu auch noch lang...

und wenn man sie polieren würde sogar schön.


----------



## selecta gold (4. März 2009)

und da werf ich gleich nochmal das mein anderes rad in die gallerie


----------



## insanerider (4. März 2009)

das rad passend zu den schuhen? du..du...du frau du.... 
sehr hübsches rad!


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2009)

beide wirklich schön.











aber der ufo klumpen am VR...


----------



## rob1111 (4. März 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Kann ich.



Mein Cross-Check, auch mit einem Licht über dass man sich streiten kann


----------



## lightmetal (4. März 2009)

Das veloheld könnte so schön sein... ohne dieses Vorderrad.


----------



## RealNBK (4. März 2009)

selecta gold schrieb:


>



Sehe ich das richtig das die Laufräder etwas seltdam eingespeicht wurden? Kann mir die Speichung bitte mal einer erklären? Sieht top aus, aber mach das sinn?
Das schwule (Sorry!!) Veloheld-Poser-Bike sieht da ähnlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob1111 (4. März 2009)

Ist nicht so schwer. Kuckst du hier:

http://www.baldurdash.org/OtherStuff/3leading3trailing.html


----------



## wollschwein (4. März 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Ist nicht so schwer. Kuckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.baldurdash.org/OtherStuff/3leading3trailing.html




wie errechne ich mir für diese speichung die passende länge?
für radial oder 2,3 oder 4fach kenn ich ja aber für diese?
bitte da um antwort meiner zweifel 

mfg


----------



## one.nomad (4. März 2009)

Es ist ne umsortierte 3fach kreuzung:

"And because it's just a rearrangement of a standard cross-3 wheel, it won't void your hub's warranty by requiring radial or nearly-radial spokes, nor require more than one spoke length, unlike other "fancy" spoke patterns."

steht also schon im link die antwort...

gruss


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2009)

Steht in dem Link. Normale Länge wie sonst auch plus 1-2mm extra, soweit ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## rob1111 (4. März 2009)

Nicht immer nur die Bilder anschauen, sondern auch mal den Text lesen




> If you haven't obtained your spokes yet for your 3-Leading-3-Trailing wheel, err on the side of long when you do. I'd estimate 1-2 mm in extra length to ensure they can all thread properly into the nipples. The slight increase in length is required because of the extra lacing in this pattern. If your spokes are just long enough for a standard cross-3 wheel, you may find it impossible to continue halfway through the job when the lacing starts. I'll be building a 36-spoke wheel in this example.



Oder hier:
http://www.geocities.com/spokeanwheel/lacingcl.htm


----------



## peterbe (4. März 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Das schwule (Sorry!!) Veloheld-Poser-Bike sieht da ähnlich aus.



Fängt das jetzt auch hier im Forum an, dass schwul als Schimpfwort (auch wenn du sorry sagst) benutzt wird? Echt nicht nötig! LG, Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (4. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Fängt das jetzt auch hier im Forum an, dass schwul als Schimpfwort (auch wenn du sorry sagst) benutzt wird? Echt nicht nötig! LG, Peter




Uns bleibt ja nix anderes übrig: *******, ****en, ****, *********...


----------



## selecta gold (4. März 2009)

ich steh auf das vr das macht so schön fub fub fub.
und ich fühl mich 2 zehntel schneller.
unbezahlbar. und es macht dicke nuts von daher


----------



## wurstendbinder (4. März 2009)

also bei manchen von euren poser-bikes frag ich mich ja schon, wie ihr das nachher übers herz bringt, die tatsächlich im dunstkreis von regen, dreck und staub zu bewegen (mal abgesehen von den glücklichen bahnradjunkies, die n überdachtes oval in der nähe haben).


----------



## selecta gold (5. März 2009)

der geneigte prolet setzt auf vielfalt im fuhrpark.
von daher erst in den wetter bericht schauen dann das rad wählen


----------



## wurstendbinder (5. März 2009)

ich mach das nicht anders, aber auch auf trockenen waldwegen und straßen werden die kunstwerke staubig-schmutzig


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. März 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Das veloheld könnte so schön sein... ohne dieses Vorderrad.



Ist eben mMn voll der Trend-Style mit dem VR. 

Das braun-goldene von selecta gold ist aber auch echt ein Hingucker.  *auch sehr trendig mit dem braun  *


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2009)

selecta gold schrieb:


> ich steh auf das vr das macht so schön fub fub fub.
> und ich fühl mich 2 zehntel schneller.
> unbezahlbar. und es macht dicke nuts von daher



ok, dann brauch ich sowas auch 

ps: nr.1 - energie!


----------



## ufp (5. März 2009)

selecta gold schrieb:


> und da werf ich gleich nochmal das mein anderes rad in die gallerie


Ahhh, endlich einer der's richtig macht!
Zu einer weißen Sattelstütze und Vorbau gehört eine weiße Kurbel .
Und wenn dann auch noch die Gabel weiß ist 

Doch ganz zufrieden bin ich dann doch nicht  :
Zwei verschiedene Reifen(marken).
Und der Schriftzug auf dem Vorderrad ist ein wengerl gar groß;
vor allem im Gegensatz zum zierlichen Veloheldschriftzug.

Aber ist klar, daß ein Dreispeichen- oder Aerolaufrad polemisiert.
Und, *'#@*$ darauf ob andere das als "Trend", "schwul", "Pornorös", "Einefetza", "unkalt" etc. abtun.
(oder nicht zufrieden sind )



selecta gold schrieb:


> der geneigte prolet setzt auf vielfalt im fuhrpark.
> von daher erst in den wetter bericht schauen dann das rad wählen


Yeah Baby!
 
So ist es


----------



## therealproceed (5. März 2009)

ist das geil ^^

echt, wirklich schicke bikes,  neid pur

thomas


----------



## bofh (6. März 2009)

selecta gold schrieb:


> der geneigte prolet setzt auf vielfalt im fuhrpark.
> von daher erst in den wetter bericht schauen dann das rad wählen


Wo soll ich unterschreiben? 

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selecta gold (6. März 2009)

naja vorn schlauchreifen hinten draht.
ok.
sieht aber mitleiweile schon wieder ganz anders aus.
****ing green grand comp 
grüne straps kommen die tage.
grüne griffe auch bald.

schöne graphiken fürs trispokesind in planung.


----------



## oxymoron7 (6. März 2009)

Sehr nice, das Braune, selecta gold. Pornös, ja, aber das ist doch nichts schlechtes?! Aber das in der Stadt abzuschließen würd' ich mich nicht trauen. 

So, hier ist "meiner": 
Kona Paddy Wagon mit Flipflop-Nabe (Sowohl Fixed alsauch Freilaufritzel montiert, man braucht nur das hinterrad rumdrehen und schwupps...)


----------



## SXHC (6. März 2009)

sehr schön, bis auf die reflektor dingens und das schloss...


----------



## oxymoron7 (6. März 2009)

SXHC schrieb:


> sehr schön, bis auf die reflektor dingens und das schloss...



Neues schloss ist in arbeit, reflektoren sind schon abgenommen.


----------



## SXHC (6. März 2009)

hehe

reicht ja wenn das schloss nicht auf dem bild ist...


----------



## wurstendbinder (6. März 2009)

gefällt mir sehr gut, das kona.


----------



## FOCUSpower (7. März 2009)

wirklich schönes kona!!  was isn das für ne nabe? habe mir auch überlegt mir so eine zu kaufen.


----------



## RealNBK (7. März 2009)

mach es nicht. hab probleme mit seltsamen knacken wenn ich die Freilaufseite benutze. Unabhängig vom Freilauf. Kann es mir nicht durch verschlissene Lager erklären. Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. März 2009)

Auch alten SSP-RÃ¤dern mal etwas gÃ¶nnnen  (XTR Steuersatz und Diatech Hebel)
Muss aber noch Rahmen und Gabel i-wie behandeln, sieht schrecklich aus und passt zum Fundort des Rahmenkits (SperrmÃ¼ll)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxymoron7 (7. März 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> mach es nicht. hab probleme mit seltsamen knacken wenn ich die Freilaufseite benutze. Unabhängig vom Freilauf. Kann es mir nicht durch verschlissene Lager erklären. Hat noch jemand das Problem?


Ich hab das Problem nicht, bin mit dem bike mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## RealNBK (7. März 2009)

dü fährst das teil offensichtlich auch noch nicht lange. Ich hab das vorjahres modell seit dem es ausgeliefert wurde. Ich bin sehr viel damit gefahren.


----------



## oxymoron7 (7. März 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> dü fährst das teil offensichtlich auch noch nicht lange. Ich hab das vorjahres modell seit dem es ausgeliefert wurde. Ich bin sehr viel damit gefahren.


Jo, ich bin kaum damit gefahren bisher, aber es wird jetzt erstmal vergewaltigt (Ich bin fahrradkurier)


----------



## Marsmann (7. März 2009)

oxymoron7 schrieb:


> Jo, ich bin kaum damit gefahren bisher, aber es wird jetzt erstmal vergewaltigt (Ich bin fahrradkurier)



und deswegen musst du mit deinem bike schlafen?


----------



## Tucana (7. März 2009)

So meins wird auch langsam (ja, es wird ein Singlespeed)


----------



## Hotredchili (8. März 2009)

Mein "wiederentdecktes Schätzchen" komplett aus edlem Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (8. März 2009)




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. März 2009)

Olli, Du schaffst es echt jedesmal!


----------



## michael17 (8. März 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Olli, Du schaffst es echt jedesmal!



Ein weiterer Beitrag zu Ollis Gesamtkunstwerk


----------



## böser_wolf (8. März 2009)

allso ich finds richtig schlimm  das peugot:kotz:


----------



## kimpel (8. März 2009)

Also Olli, das Peugeot ist so ********, dass es schon wieder geil ist...


----------



## RealNBK (8. März 2009)

männliches KB an einem sehr weiblichen fahrrad? Ist das vielleicht ne krasse gurke! Respekt vor so viel Mut!


----------



## Splatter666 (8. März 2009)

Vielleicht sind ihm bei dieser Rahmenhöhe die Kronjuwelen mehr wert, als die einwandfreie Optik 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## biker1967 (8. März 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> So meins wird auch langsam


Dann machs doch mal schneller, gib ihm Zucker


----------



## oxymoron7 (8. März 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Dann machs doch mal schneller


Pevers...


----------



## fixed-race (8. März 2009)

@oxymoron7

da kommen noch andere Pedalen ran, z.b. Haken oder Klickpedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. März 2009)

He, he, he, he.........also ich find das Peugot richtig gut........und zwar aus dem Grund weil es wieder mal was ausgefallenes ist........Respekt, net schlecht.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. März 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Beitrag zu Ollis Gesamtkunstwerk


----------



## olli (8. März 2009)

Es fährt sogar.


----------



## peterbe (8. März 2009)

Nach sovielen Rennern hier mal wieder ein Update mein Trainings-SSP. Für dieses Wetter zu wenig Grip...


----------



## michael17 (8. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nach sovielen Rennern hier mal wieder ein Update mein Trainings-SSP. Für dieses Wetter zu wenig Grip...


 Sehr schön,
wenn auch vom rein ästhetischen Standpunkt noch nicht ganz so überzeugend wie das auch farblich perfekt inszenierte Peugeot.


----------



## sunnrider (8. März 2009)

Hi, mein voodoo











Leider nur mit Handy aufgenommen. Und mit Dreck drann


----------



## Hotredchili (8. März 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Es fährt sogar.




Erklären kann ich es nicht, aber es ist MEGAGEIL!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. März 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Erklären kann ich es nicht, aber es ist MEGAGEIL!



Was?!  Das Brückengeländer  oder die Landschaft   

Das Bike ist cool, weil nonchalant. 

Andere zahlen schließlich für so 'ne "Trendlackierung"  eine Menge Geld. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Trispoke-VR  

btw: Wozu ist denn die Plastiktüte um das 2te Oberrohr (das hin zum SR)?!


----------



## bofh (9. März 2009)

olli schrieb:


>



Merci, mon president!

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (9. März 2009)

... das ist so mamasitaesque, mamasitaesquer geht kaum!  chapeau, mon president!


----------



## SingleLight (9. März 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Mein "wiederentdecktes Schätzchen" komplett aus edlem Stahl.



Bis auf die zu großen Flaschenhalter perfekt Gefällt mir das schnörkellose Rad.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## ZeFlo (9. März 2009)

... genau, schickes radl  

die flaschenhalter haben zudem den vorteil, dass sie das tun wofür sie bezahlt werden. nämlich flaschen auch zu halten  was von diesem ganzen dünnrohr/cfk/wasweisich quatsch eher unzureichend erledigt wird.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. März 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... genau, schickes radl
> 
> die flaschenhalter haben zudem den vorteil, dass sie das tun wofür sie bezahlt werden. nämlich flaschen auch zu halten  was von diesem ganzen dünnrohr/cfk/wasweisich quatsch eher unzureichend erledigt wird.



 wie recht du doch hast......
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. März 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Es fährt sogar.



AUS DEM PARALLELUNIVERSUM 
ein Original Zitat von olli :
"Der Rahmen dient nur als Teilehalter, ... Diese künstlersich wertvollen Bikes, die ich für ein paar Tage zusammenbastele sind für mich nur Fingerübungen ... des BIKEDESIGNS!" 

AHA, SO, SO.  Sehr interessant.  Sind trotzdem IMMER SEHENSWERT.  *mMn echt cool, diese meisterhaften "Fingerübungen ... des BIKEDESIGNS"*


----------



## peterbe (14. März 2009)

Mit neuer Bereifung (Rocket Ron 2.4) endlich genug Grip für Heide, Moor und alle Anstiege auch bei Moderboden. Toll leichtläufig (465g) und für felsenlose Böden ausreichend Pannensicher. Ich bin begeistert, mein bisher bester Reifenn fürs SSP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (14. März 2009)




----------



## RealNBK (14. März 2009)

der Kettenspanner versaut die eigentlich wunderschöne optik. Schade..
Sind das Citec Pogo Laufräder?


----------



## chri55 (14. März 2009)

mir gefällts trotz Spanner


----------



## olli (14. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> AUS DEM PARALLELUNIVERSUM
> ein Original Zitat von olli :
> "Der Rahmen dient nur als Teilehalter, ... Diese künstlersich wertvollen Bikes, die ich für ein paar Tage zusammenbastele sind für mich nur Fingerübungen ... des BIKEDESIGNS!"
> 
> AHA, SO, SO.  Sehr interessant.  Sind trotzdem IMMER SEHENSWERT.  *mMn echt cool, diese meisterhaften "Fingerübungen ... des BIKEDESIGNS"*



Hab das Teil jetzt doch nochmal rückgerüstet, ich bekomme noch einen weißen Sattel und dann ist die Kiste eigentlich ein ganz passables Teil, das mich an eine alte Freundin von vor 25 Jahren erinnert, die genau so ein Rad hatte. Damals hatten wir eigentlich alle solche 5- oder 6-Gang Herren- oder Damensporträder, nicht-indexierte Schaltung, schmale Reifen, keine Schutzbleche. Das waren Mitte der 80er ziemlich gute und auch relativ teure Räder. Irgendwie bekomme ich da ganz nostalgische Gefühle ...


----------



## chri55 (14. März 2009)

mit dieser komischen reingewickelten Strebe irgendwie cooler.


----------



## Hotredchili (15. März 2009)

Habe noch einen schöneren Lenker montiert. Wie der frühere aus Stahl, aber schwarz, und richtig bequem, sowie mit guter Kontrolle übers Rad.


----------



## Kittie (15. März 2009)

Ja, das mit dem Spanner ist so ne Sache. Eigentlich ist das Bild nur wegen ihm hier, denn es wird eines Tages seinem eigentlichen Verwendungszweck zugefÃ¼hrt. Fahren mit Schaltung. Liegt aber nicht am nicht wollen, eher weil ich einen Retro â Modern Aufbau machen muss, aber die Kohle alle ist. Soll noch ne 950er Schaltanlage dran. 
Hat so ein Wiesmann doch auch verdient, oder?
Nachtrag: Mavic ohne Aufkleber


----------



## Nafets190 (15. März 2009)




----------



## Coffee (15. März 2009)

Zeigs doch mal in Farbe 


mir war heute auch nach basteln....passender Singlespeeder kommt demnächst 





lg coffee


----------



## ZeFlo (15. März 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (15. März 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> Zeigs doch mal in Farbe



geht leider schlecht, hatte nur den SW-Film dabei .

Im Album ist aber noch ein (nicht so tolles) Bild in bunt.
Müsste mal ein aktuelles Bild machen, habe nämlich eine tolle Kette in Rahmenfarbe.

gruß
stefan


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. März 2009)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> geht leider schlecht, hatte nur den SW-Film dabei .
> 
> Im Album ist aber noch ein (nicht so tolles) Bild in bunt.
> Müsste mal ein aktuelles Bild machen, habe nämlich eine tolle Kette in Rahmenfarbe.
> ...



In SW gefiel es mir persönlich besser.


----------



## martn (15. März 2009)




----------



## MieMaMeise (15. März 2009)

erstklassige Darbietung


----------



## Hotredchili (15. März 2009)

Das Vorderrad hat ja gar keine Speichen!


----------



## Kelme (15. März 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad hat ja gar keine Speichen!


... und kein Profil. Schwalbe Kojak?


----------



## martn (15. März 2009)

spokeless und treadless upsidedown on the beer bottles! hier in dresden werden eben die trends von morgen gesetzt, .


----------



## bofh (16. März 2009)

Besonders im Alaunpark, wenn ich das richtig sehe....

E.


----------



## Coffee (16. März 2009)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Im Album ist aber noch ein (nicht so tolles) Bild in bunt.
> Müsste mal ein aktuelles Bild machen, habe nämlich eine tolle Kette in Rahmenfarbe.
> 
> gruß
> stefan



wenn der Rahmen komplett in Lila wäre.....mich stören die beiden schwarzen Rohre.

lg coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (16. März 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Besonders im Alaunpark, wenn ich das richtig sehe....
> 
> E.



Sowas von. Mit den nicht verschwindenen Bergen Sportplatzsplits...


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2009)

auf die gefahr hin, dass ich klinge wie olli,
aber der hobel ist mein liebstes rad im moment.
gestern ausführlich auf den technischen x-nach trails 
getestet - wie im rausch! 












vorbau passt so, fahre sonst deutlich kürzere oberrohre


----------



## böser_wolf (16. März 2009)

jep sauber passt

vorallem net so n schei++ bananenlenker


@all   was für eine übersetzung für einen ssp stahlrenner ist ok/fahrbar   3/1??!!!
        weil ich da noch was im keller gefunden hab


----------



## doctor worm (16. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin, dass ich klinge wie olli,
> aber der hobel ist mein liebstes rad im moment.
> gestern ausführlich auf den technischen x-nach trails
> getestet - wie im rausch!
> ...



Sehr schön!
In die Richtung möcht ich mit meinem Karate Monkey auch hin, hab nur ein wenig angst, dass 100mm Federweg die Geo zu sehr versauen und das quirlige weg ist!
Am liebsten wär mir ja ne Gabel mit viel Nachlauf (ähnlich GaryFishers G2), Steckachse und einstelbarem Federweg (zum ausprobieren)!


----------



## nik89 (16. März 2009)

So, nach der heutigen Probefahrt trau ich mich jetzt auch mal.
Mein Low-Budget-Projekt für diesen Sommer.


----------



## _stalker_ (16. März 2009)

Ich finds gelungen.
Falls du die Kurbel irgendwie günstig gegen was silbernes tauschen kannst dann ists gleich noch harmonischer 


Edit: Wenn es dir mit schwarzer Kurbel besser gefällt, dann bleibt die natürlich dran 
Ich finde komplett silberne Räder nur grade ziemlich elegant...

Edit2: Ach ja, schöne Übergrößen-Waldmaschine hast du da, a.nienie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik89 (16. März 2009)

Danke, finds so mit schwarzer Kurbel aber eigentlich ganz gut, hab auch ne silberne da, aber so´n bisschen Kontrast tut glaub ich ganz gut.
Als nächstes kommt erstmal n neuer Laufradsatz wenn ich was preisgünstiges finde.


----------



## dreadlock (16. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin, dass ich klinge wie olli,
> aber der hobel ist mein liebstes rad im moment.
> gestern ausführlich auf den technischen x-nach trails
> getestet - wie im rausch!
> ...



Hübsch, nur der Vorbau sieht irgendwie aus wie vorn' Baum gefahren


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2009)

danke für die positiven kommentare,
bin grad echt happy mit dem rad.

@dreadlock: optisch stört mich der vorbau nur direkt von der seite.
beim fahren seh ich den aber von oben - so what 
fährt sich aber top.


----------



## dreadlock (16. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> danke für die positiven kommentare,
> bin grad echt happy mit dem rad.
> 
> @dreadlock: optisch stört mich der vorbau nur direkt von der seite.
> ...



nichts so what, war auch nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## michael17 (16. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> danke für die positiven kommentare,
> bin grad echt happy mit dem rad.
> 
> @dreadlock: optisch stört mich der vorbau nur direkt von der seite.
> ...



Gefällt mir auch sehr!
Über den Vorbau hab ich mich auch erst gewundert, aber der scheint ja von der Sitzposition zu passen. 
Wie breit ist Dein Lenker?


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2009)

tippe auf 680 (da ungekürzt)
wennnicht editiere ich es morgen 

zumindest bin ich vom mary bar (oder banane @ wolf) geheilt.
schöne griffposition + bequem, aber mir ne gute ecke zu schmal.


----------



## chri55 (16. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> geheilt.



schon wieder einer mehr bei den Guten


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2009)

governantor schrieb:
			
		

> keine panik, wir sind die guten.


oder so


----------



## Laubnstoa racer (16. März 2009)

@ böser wolf
3:1 passt schon, bis zu 5 % kann man über paar kmdurchhalten, fahr zwar zur Zeit testhalber 39:14, werd aber wahrscheinlich wieder auf 39:13 umbauen, das reicht mir in der Stadt wo ich mit dem radl hauptsächlich fahr


----------



## martn (17. März 2009)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> In die Richtung möcht ich mit meinem Karate Monkey auch hin, hab nur ein wenig angst, dass 100mm Federweg die Geo zu sehr versauen und das quirlige weg ist!
> Am liebsten wär mir ja ne Gabel mit viel Nachlauf (ähnlich GaryFishers G2), Steckachse und einstelbarem Federweg (zum ausprobieren)!



so schick das marin auch is... lass dein km bitte so, wie es ist. das ist das geilste km, was ich kenne (bzw das einzige, was überhaupt richtig geil is, die meisten anderen sind eher so... naja...). obwohl... am ende gehts darum, dass du spass damit hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (17. März 2009)

nik89 schrieb:


> Mein Low-Budget-Projekt für diesen Sommer.


Gelungen  , vor allem als Low Budget .



> Danke, finds so mit schwarzer Kurbel aber eigentlich ganz gut, hab auch ne silberne da, aber so´n bisschen Kontrast tut glaub ich ganz gut.


Stimmt.
Hat beides etwas.

Bei Gelegenheit solltest aber noch zwei drei (Detail)Fotos nachschießen.



martn schrieb:


>


Originelle Idee


----------



## doctor worm (17. März 2009)

martn schrieb:


> so schick das marin auch is... lass dein km bitte so, wie es ist. das ist das geilste km, was ich kenne (bzw das einzige, was überhaupt richtig geil is, die meisten anderen sind eher so... naja...). obwohl... am ende gehts darum, dass du spass damit hast.



Vielen Dank für die Blumen!

Ich würds halt gern mal ausprobieren und bis auf die Gabelfarbe wird sich nicht viel ändern


----------



## thomask (19. März 2009)

_FastFrog_ fast fertig...
Nur noch ein alter Flite in Blau und grüne Pedale.


----------



## Radlerin (19. März 2009)

Schicker Laubfrosch. Grüne Griffe vielleicht noch?


----------



## mubi (19. März 2009)

sehr cool das grüne


----------



## thomask (19. März 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Schicker Laubfrosch. Grüne Griffe vielleicht noch?



Momentan ist weisses Lenekrband drauf. Dachte schon an die blau-weissen Big Cheese Grips. Mal sehen.  Grüne Keten gibts ja auch noch (-;


----------



## lightmetal (19. März 2009)

Sehr geiles Geät.


----------



## Wobbly (19. März 2009)

Das Grün ist klasse. Aber wieso um alles in der Welt *blaue* Teile dazu? Das ist doch schrecklich


----------



## SingleLight (19. März 2009)

Einen weißen Sattel und es ist perfekt

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2009)

für den laubfrosch.

blau und grün sollte passen.


----------



## thomask (19. März 2009)

grün und blau schmückt die Sau. Ich bin auch hin und her gerissen ob weisser oder blauer Sattel und Griffe. Im Rahmen kommt eben auch dieses Blau vor. DA dachte ich es passt und mein anderes (Regentage-)Singlespeed ist schon ganz weiss (-;


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. März 2009)

Dann doch bitte definitiv blau. *weiss ist irgendwie doch out oder?!*

btw: Stylishes Trendgefährt.


----------



## biker1967 (19. März 2009)

Quak Quak Quak


----------



## chickenway-user (19. März 2009)




----------



## TomTomster (19. März 2009)

Bin hier ganz neu, und natürlich auch mein KTM Strada SS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (20. März 2009)

Schick  auch die Fuchs-Felge  passt gut zusammen!

Und: Willkommen!


----------



## TomTomster (20. März 2009)

Vielen Dank! 
Bald gibts ein paar Änderungen: Kurbel, Steuersatz, Vorbau,...!
Hab die Füchse auf Käfer und Bus leider gibts die Dinger nicht für Bikes!


----------



## doctor worm (20. März 2009)

Leere Wohnung, weiße Wand, kleine Pause...


----------



## SingleLight (20. März 2009)

Schickes Bike
Aber bei der Übersetzung würde ich nicht einmal warm werden,
außer vielleicht im Sommer

Gruß
Christian


----------



## lightmetal (20. März 2009)

Ist das weniger als 1:2?


----------



## doctor worm (20. März 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Ist das weniger als 1:2?



33:18!
Entspricht aber so ziemlich den 33:16 an meinem 26er


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2009)

schicker affe! sehr schick sogar.

@singlelight: was meinst Du,
wie schnell Dir warm ist,
wenn Du an ner horde schaltern dranbleiben mußt.
ich sag nur: affe auf dem schleifstein.


----------



## olli (20. März 2009)

Endlich unter 7 kg.


----------



## Matze L.E. (20. März 2009)

surly fixxer conversion


----------



## thomask (20. März 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> surly fixxer conversion



feines Teil. Wo krieg ich eigentlich so nen Lenker her? Und dazu noch günstig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomask (20. März 2009)

TomTomster schrieb:


> Bin hier ganz neu, und natürlich auch mein KTM Strada SS



Schick. Weisser Sattel und weisses Lenkerband. Dann ist es totschick (-;


----------



## lightmetal (20. März 2009)

Nachdem meine Stollenreifeneingangräder mir nicht mehr soviel Laune bereiten... hab ich mir was neues altes geangelt.






Dier vorhergehende Seite macht mich irre... gut das es vorbei ist.


----------



## Matze L.E. (20. März 2009)

> feines Teil. Wo krieg ich eigentlich so nen Lenker her? Und dazu noch günstig?



ist ein gekürzter rennlenker, up side down.


----------



## lightmetal (20. März 2009)

Für einen Rennlenker hat er meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Biegung. Ich denk ehern das ist ein Bullhorn Bar wie der hier.

Edit: ok du als Besitzer wirst es wissen... haha


----------



## Matze L.E. (20. März 2009)

hm also ich bilde mir ein ich hätte einen rennlenker abgesägt und umgedreht, aber wenn du anderer meinung bist... 

das ist ein alter stahlbügel wie der hier: http://www.singlespeedshop.com/images/big/rennlenker_chrom.jpg

die haben diese schöne 'bahn-mäßige' form


----------



## lightmetal (20. März 2009)

Ja ich glaubs dir auch.  Hab übersehen das die von mir als Spekulation enttarnte eine fundierte Auskunft ist.


----------



## kimpel (20. März 2009)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Leere Wohnung, weiße Wand, kleine Pause...


Du weisst, dass ich das Rad mag, aber Zimmer gefällt auch


----------



## exto (20. März 2009)

Ich weiß, es ist Ansichtssache,aber mir verschließt sich die Faszination von 29' völlig. Vielleicht weil ich an die Optik großer (ab 20' RH) 26er gewohnt bin 

Allein, dass bei diesem eigentlich wunderschönen, klassischen Rahmen das Sitzrohr gebogen sein muss um dieses Treckerrad unterzubringen...

Na ja, über Geschmack... usw.


----------



## nightwolf (20. März 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist Ansichtssache,aber mir verschließt sich die Faszination von 29' völlig. (...)


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html 
29 inch	622 mm 	This is a marketing term for wide 622 mm ("700c") tires.

Geiler Spruch, denn er sagt irgendwie alles: Reiner Marketinghype 

Allerdings musst Du 29" schreiben, nicht 29' .... 29' sind 29 Fuss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (20. März 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist Ansichtssache,aber mir verschließt sich die Faszination von 29' völlig. Vielleicht weil ich an die Optik großer (ab 20' RH) 26er gewohnt bin
> 
> Allein, dass bei diesem eigentlich wunderschönen, klassischen Rahmen das Sitzrohr gebogen sein muss um dieses Treckerrad unterzubringen...
> 
> Na ja, über Geschmack... usw.



Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du meins gerne mal testen.

p.s.: Soll ich jetzt meine Signatur ändern?

´ "


----------



## SXHC (20. März 2009)

Soo grad von der Jungfernfahrt zurück:

God of SSp:





Näher:





Noch näher:


----------



## bofh (21. März 2009)

Sauber.
An dem Rad paßt mal alles zusammen. Chapeau.

E.


----------



## SXHC (21. März 2009)

Thx, wenn es ein experte sagt...

Nach der Saison wechsel ich vll mal auf weißes Lenkerband...


----------



## mügge (21. März 2009)

würd ich net machen mit dem weißen lenkerband. des beißt sich sonst so mit der gabel. aber die bremsgriffhalter könnte man weiß machen. so als kleinen aktzent. ansonsten ein wirklich sehr schönes und stimmiges bike. auch von mir "chapeau"


----------



## SXHC (21. März 2009)

das ist auch eine idee...muss ich dann mal ausprobieren wie es aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (22. März 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html
> 29 inch	622 mm 	This is a marketing term for wide 622 mm ("700c") tires.
> 
> Geiler Spruch, denn er sagt irgendwie alles: Reiner Marketinghype
> ...



is dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass sich die bezeichnung 26" bei klassischen mtbikes ebenfalls auf den ungefähren außendurchmesser der reifen bezieht, genau wie bei 29"? reiner marketinghype? leute, die ihre mtbikes mit subzölligen schmalspurslicks verschandeln fahren demnach eigentlich eher 25". und durchshcnittliche rennräder sind auch deutlich unter 28".


----------



## Radical (22. März 2009)

Mein Vater hat jetzt auch das Vergnügen in die SSP Welt einzutauchen... 
















Mehr Bilder und in größer das Ganze bei mir im Flickr


----------



## SXHC (22. März 2009)

...da freut sich papa bestimmt...


----------



## bofh (22. März 2009)

Sehr schön.

Radical, erzähl mal ein bißchen zu dem Rad, bitte.

E.


----------



## nightwolf (22. März 2009)

martn schrieb:


> is dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass (...)


Zollgroessen generell Schwachsinn sind? Ja, und zwar schon lange


----------



## michael17 (22. März 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Zollgroessen generell Schwachsinn sind? Ja, und zwar schon lange



Geht es Dir um die Terminologie oder um 29er an sich?


----------



## nightwolf (22. März 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Geht es Dir um die Terminologie oder um 29er an sich?


Mit Zollgroessen gibts doch immer nur Verwirrung. Grundsaetzlich, immer, und das hat mit den '29ern' nicht primaer etwas zu tun, die sind nur ein Symptom der Krankheit, und die Krankheit heisst Zollgroessen.
Du kennst ja die schoene Seite hier: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html 

Ich zitiere jetzt mal einen anderen lustigen Satz von dieser Seite:


> *Brown's Law Of Tire Sizing:*
> 
> If two tires are marked with sizes that are mathematically equal,
> but one is expressed as a decimal and the other as a fraction,
> these two tires will not be interchangeable.


Das spricht doch Baende. Da hat man zwei Angaben, die eigentlich logisch betrachtet identisch sein sollten, aber sie sind es nicht.
Gemeint sind damit Dinge wie:
26 x 1 3/4 = 47-571
26 x 1.75 = 47-559

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## michael17 (22. März 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mit Zollgroessen gibts doch immer nur Verwirrung. Grundsaetzlich, immer, und das hat mit den '29ern' nicht primaer etwas zu tun, die sind nur ein Symptom der Krankheit, und die Krankheit heisst Zollgroessen.
> Du kennst ja die schoene Seite hier: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html
> 
> Ich zitiere jetzt mal einen anderen lustigen Satz von dieser Seite:
> ...


Ob nun in Zoll- oder metrischen Grössen gemessen wird, spielt ja zunächst keine Rolle. 
Nur ist die Methode, (zöllige) Grössenangaben nach dem ungefähren Aussendurchmesser des Reifens festzulegen ein Relikt aus der Zeit der Stempelbremse und damit völlig überholt.
Vernünftiger ist es natürlich, die Reifengrösse über das Felgenmass sowie die Reifenbreite zu definieren.
Deshalb finde ich auch die Bezeichnung (nicht die Fahrräder!) "Twentyniner" zumindest verwirrend, ist aber vielleicht auch so gewünscht, im Sinn einer Mogelpackung.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. März 2009)

Aber gerade in Zeiten der Scheibenbremse gewinnt doch der Aussendurchmesser des Rades wieder an Bedeutung. Man kann plötzlich alles fahren wo der Durchmesser in den Rahmen passt (und die Reifenbreite natürlich auch. Aber bei nem vernünftigen Fahrrad ist das ja kein Problem). 
Lediglich um Felgen und Reifen zueinander passend auszuwählen ist der Felgendurchmesser noch von Bedeutung. 

Aber das funktioniert natürlich nur solange die Bezeichnung nicht so weit daneben liegt wie bei Rennrädern...

Edit: Ups, Galerie:


----------



## Hotredchili (23. März 2009)

Radical schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat jetzt auch das Vergnügen in die SSP Welt einzutauchen...


Sehr schönes Rad!

Wie alt ist übrigens Dein Vater? Hatte der nicht als Kind sowieso einen Singlespeeder? Das war ja noch vor einigen Jahrzehnten relativ üblich.

Also mein allererstes richtiges Rad nach den Kinderrädern, war ein "Jugendrad" mit einem Gang. Und es war immer noch das Rad, mit dem ich den meisten Spaß von allen hatte, diesen Glücksgefühlen radle ich immer noch hinterher. 

Und ganz klar - mit Singlespeed komme ich denen auch heute noch am besten nahe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (24. März 2009)

mein city speeder aus restteilen erschaffen


----------



## ottokarina (24. März 2009)

hmmm.........irgendwas passt da noch nciht so richtig


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2009)

oh mit wäscheleine


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (24. März 2009)

you meinst the bremszug that is korräkt so,with tüv


----------



## rob1111 (24. März 2009)

Leute, das ist ne Federgabel mit verstellbarem Federweg.
Auf dem Foto ist der auf ganz kurz gestellt.


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2009)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> you meinst the bremszug that is korräkt so,with tüv



Bahnhof??????


----------



## foenfrisur (24. März 2009)

hat immerhin mit nem zug zu tun....


----------



## Radlerin (24. März 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> oh mit wäscheleine


----------



## martn (24. März 2009)

nightwolf: zollangaben sind schlicht einfacher zu merken, als der dämlich fünfstellige zahlensalat. und bei den beiden verbeiteten felgengrößen isses ja nu auch nich so schwer, den überblick zu behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (24. März 2009)

martn schrieb:


> nightwolf: zollangaben sind schlicht einfacher zu merken, als der dämlich fünfstellige zahlensalat.


Das ist kein Zahlensalat, sondern die genaue Groessenangabe Breite und Felgenmasz in Millimetern. Daemlich ist hoechstens, wer diese Zuordnung nicht begreift  


martn schrieb:


> und bei den beiden verbeiteten felgengrößen isses ja nu auch nich so schwer, den überblick zu behalten.


 Da lachen ja die Huehner.
Welche zwei Groessen meinst Du denn da? 559 und 622? Kommt der Triathlet daher, fuer den ist es ganz selbstverstaendlich 571. Von den anderen Spaltern, die jetzt 584 pushen, red ich noch gar nicht.
Oder der echte Hollandradfreak, der faehrt 635. Nennt es aber auch 28 Zoll. Naja, vll sagt er heute 29 Zoll dazu 

Zollgroessen funktionieren nur solange man innerhalb einer Community das gleiche Verstaendnis davon hat, was zum Beispiel nun '26 Zoll' sein soll.
Global sind sie eine Fehlerquelle.


----------



## blkmrkt (24. März 2009)

Mein 2t Fixed...


----------



## rob1111 (24. März 2009)

Hättest die Schutzbleche auch dran lassen können 

Sehr schönes Rad, die Farbe gefällt mir!


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (24. März 2009)

ist das ne normale kette als sattelsicherung?


----------



## chri55 (24. März 2009)

hat Stil!


----------



## blkmrkt (24. März 2009)

Schutzbleche sind nur dran wenns auch schifft. Find ich eh total schwul, aber da ich damit jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahr, muss es sein.

Jop is ne Kette als Diebstahlsicherung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. März 2009)

solche rostigen rattenbikes find ich immer geiler.

cool wär auch mal an sowas nen richtig geilen hochprofil-lrs zu machen.


----------



## peterbe (24. März 2009)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> Schutzbleche sind nur dran wenns auch schifft. Find ich eh total schwul,



Das Rad ist sehr cool, aber deine Kommentare ziemlich pubertär, um dir nicht Homophobie unterstellen zu wollen.


----------



## burn (24. März 2009)

rost ist das neue weiss, nur viel geiler


----------



## lightmetal (24. März 2009)

Endlos gut!


----------



## michael17 (24. März 2009)

Das rostige Rad sieht sehr gut aus!
Wie hast´n das gemacht?

Zu Deiner Wortwahl schliesse ich mich peterbe an.


----------



## blkmrkt (24. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Das Rad ist sehr cool, aber deine Kommentare ziemlich pubertär, um dir nicht Homophobie unterstellen zu wollen.



Aus der Pupertät bin ich schon ne Weile draußen...war halt so dahin gesagt.
Muss ja nicht gleich jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen oder????


----------



## martn (24. März 2009)

nightwolf: wir sind hie rin einem mtb-forum und bei mtbs (bmx und dirt mal außen vor) kenn ich nur zwei, maximal drei größen. das sind 26" und 29" (und halt 650b, wenn der horizont etwas weiter is), die mm angaben der felgen dazu hab ich nicht im kopf und vermisse da auch nichts.
aber wir müssen die galerie hier jetz nich mit soner sinnlosen diskussion belasten.


----------



## SXHC (24. März 2009)

in dem fall schon...ich benutze ja "dirtfahrer" auch nicht als schimpfwort???


----------



## chri55 (24. März 2009)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> Jop is ne Kette als Diebstahlsicherung!



klappert das nicht bei jeder Unebenheit?


----------



## Levty (24. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> hat Stil!


Definitif! 

Rad ist Porn³


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (24. März 2009)

ok ich geh morgen los und such mir einen stahlrahmen  
das mit dem rost ist hat auf jeden fall was


----------



## moraa (24. März 2009)

Schönes Röstie blkmrkt!

Hab das schöne Wetter genutzt und mal wieder neue Bilder von meinem gemacht:













Und in klein mit viel drumherum:


----------



## blkmrkt (24. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> klappert das nicht bei jeder Unebenheit?



Doch, aber nicht arg laut. Hab im Baumarkt keinen Schrumpfschlauch bekommen. Den hätt ich sonst noch drum gemacht, zumindest an der Stelle an der die Kette den Rahmen berührt.


----------



## michael17 (24. März 2009)

Schöner grüner Rockcrusher!


----------



## Freistiler (25. März 2009)

edit.


----------



## Coffee (25. März 2009)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> Mein 2t Fixed...



ist das der "rosti" rahmen von bateman? oder haste den selber gemacht?


das rad sieht  aus

coffee


----------



## burn (25. März 2009)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> Doch, aber nicht arg laut. Hab im Baumarkt keinen Schrumpfschlauch bekommen. Den hätt ich sonst noch drum gemacht, zumindest an der Stelle an der die Kette den Rahmen berührt.



Versuch es mal mit etwas Heisskleber, ich denke der Effekt duerfte recht gut sein. Und noch dazu nahezu unsichtbar...


----------



## Hotredchili (25. März 2009)

burn schrieb:


> rost ist das neue weiss, nur viel geiler



Gibts eigentlich schon Rost aus der Sprühdose? Wäre für einen Konsumtipp dankbar!


----------



## blkmrkt (25. März 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> ist das der "rosti" rahmen von bateman? oder haste den selber gemacht?
> 
> 
> das rad sieht  aus
> ...



Ne selber gemacht, mitm Schleifpapier Lack ab...heiden arbeit!
Ist bisher auch noch kein Klarlack drauf, der rostet (leider) kaum mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (25. März 2009)

an nem stahlrahmen kannst du auch mit bunzenbrenner und stahlwolle den lack abmachen. ist ne halbe stunde arbeit und viel leichter


----------



## m(A)ui (25. März 2009)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> Mein 2t Fixed...


Geile Karre!


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (25. März 2009)

auf der vorherigen seite mein city speeder und nun mein fully single speed das linke chaka moto ,wolte eigentlich ohne alles aufbauen aber geht nicht kette wird beim einfedern oben länger ,dann fällt sie  vorne runter also schaltwerk gestrippt zum spannen und boxguide damit die kette nicht suckt


----------



## HILLKILLER (26. März 2009)

Na dann sind wir ja alle froh


----------



## Superfriend (26. März 2009)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> (...) kette wird beim einfedern oben länger (...)



Das würde ich mir patentieren lassen.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. März 2009)

sorry das ich mal was poste
wer ahnung hat weiss was gemeint ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (26. März 2009)

Ich würde mich über 1-2 bessere Bilder von blkmrkt freuen. So mal was wo man nicht alles erahnen muss.


----------



## moraa (26. März 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Schöner grüner Rockcrusher!



Danke!


----------



## blkmrkt (26. März 2009)

Detailshots:


----------



## lightmetal (26. März 2009)

Scheisse bist du geil.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. März 2009)

Kann ein Fixie eigentlich zu stylish bzw. zeitgeistig sein?!   *ich glaube ja  *ey wo ist das obligate 3 bzw. 4-Spoke-Wheel?!*

Aber interessant und sehenswert find ich's schon. *besser so als langweilig*also


----------



## rsa73 (26. März 2009)

Mein neues!

Chesini Arena 
49/18







Mein Altes

Moser
53/18


----------



## Rainbiker-2008 (27. März 2009)

kurze frage..!?!?
macht man sich an dem rad nicht ständig die hosen dreckig???

ansonsten geiles teil


----------



## Archangel (27. März 2009)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> Mein 2t Fixed...



Äh eine Frage was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## blkmrkt (27. März 2009)

Rainbiker-2008 schrieb:


> kurze frage..!?!?
> macht man sich an dem rad nicht ständig die hosen dreckig???
> 
> ansonsten geiles teil



Mhh ja ab und zu schon, grad wenns regnet, aber hält sich in grenzen.
Ich trag eh keine baggys, deswegen kein Hosen-Rahmen Kontakt

Felgen waren dabei..kp was des für welche sind.
Aber die Quali ist nicht grad gut...lieber Rigida Dp18 oder DeepVs


----------



## mhetl (27. März 2009)

So lange hat es gedauert, aber nun so gut wie fertig. Muß nur noch, die Gabel etwas kürzen, damit noch die Spacer raus können. 

Habe zwar kurzfristig überlegt, den Rahmen zu entlacken und auch rosten zu lassen, aber das wäre dann schon wieder langweilig.

Grüße

Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (27. März 2009)

mhetl schrieb:


> ...
> Habe zwar kurzfristig überlegt, den Rahmen zu entlacken und auch rosten zu lassen, aber das wäre dann schon wieder langweilig.
> 
> ...



...und schade um die schöne Lackierung!


----------



## mhetl (27. März 2009)

Ja, habe zwar versucht mir Mühe zu geben, aber hier und da...na ja, werd wohl es noch mal machen, irgenwann. Ist ein Lack von Harley, mit Perleffekt, heist je nach Licheinfall, wechselt es von dunkel in ein helles Grün, aber nicht sehr intensiv. Mir gefällt es auch....


Gruß

Maik

Hm, ich mußte mal die Edit bemühen, weil mir auf dem Foto was auffällt. Kann es sein das der Sattel nicht wirklich paßt? Wurde zwar schon drauf hin gewiesen, habe aber erst mal nicht so gedacht, aber hier auf dem Foto?!

Hier mal mit sportlichen SLR


----------



## FOCUSpower (28. März 2009)

wäre der sportliche sattel weiß wäre es perfekt!!


----------



## olli (28. März 2009)

Obwohl es zur Zeit mein schönster Singlespeedr ist, werde ich es wohl verkaufen, da es sinnlos ist.


----------



## nikedi (28. März 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Obwohl es zur Zeit mein schönster Singlespeedr ist, werde ich es wohl verkaufen, da es sinnlos ist.



*WANN* ist ein Fahrrad denn dann sinnvoll? 


edit: ist wirklich ein schickes Teil!


----------



## olli (28. März 2009)

nikedi schrieb:


> *WANN* ist ein Fahrrad denn dann sinnvoll?
> 
> 
> edit: ist wirklich ein schickes Teil!



So wie die Kiste dasteht, wäre sie (abgesehen von der Klaugefahr) ein tolles Stadtrad, da wo man oft über Bordsteinkanten muß, relativ hoch sitzen will und ein handliches Rad braucht.

Da ich aber glücklicherweise im Vorort wohne und bei Radfahren die Stadt meide, wo immer es geht, fahre ich auf der Straße lieber SSP-RR und im Gelände SSP 29er.


----------



## misiman (28. März 2009)




----------



## Knacki1 (28. März 2009)

bisschn groß der rahmen oder?


----------



## RealNBK (28. März 2009)

auf so rädern lernt man schnell an der ampel die füße hoch zu halten...  Sieht echt sehr hoch aus.... Ich hör die Glocken schon läuten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misiman (28. März 2009)

Die Sattelstütze lässt sich leider nicht richtig klemmen, oben zu weit...und unten bleibt sie dann in der gezeigten Position stecken. Ging fürs Foto auch net mehr raus 

Rahmen selber ist 58cm und passt perfekt.


----------



## RealNBK (29. März 2009)

das soll 58 sein? Sieht echt nach mehr aus... Kannst ja nochmal posten wenn das bike fahrbar ist..


----------



## thomask (29. März 2009)

Steht übrigens zum Verkauf... Preis ist noch nicht klar (-; 
Evtl kommt noch ein weisser Ritchey Sattel und ne neue Sattelstütze drauf.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (29. März 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hier mal mein Projekt durch den Winter ... jetzt endlich fertisch!

Vom Schrottplatz




Vor dem pulvern




Nach dem pulvern




und auf der Jungfernfahrt ...




Ride on!


----------



## michael17 (29. März 2009)

Rosti am Düker ...




... leider nur vom Handy.


----------



## Crypter (29. März 2009)

Was ist das vorne denn für eine Nabe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (29. März 2009)

Crypter schrieb:


> Was ist das vorne denn für eine Nabe?



Ist ´ne Trommelbremsnabe.


----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2009)

muss man ssp`s immer im industrial-style ablichten?


----------



## michael17 (29. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> muss man ssp`s immer im industrial-style ablichten?



Muss man nicht ...


----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2009)

SNAP SNAP 





man so filigran........könnte ein jogger fast übersehen.


----------



## chri55 (29. März 2009)




----------



## Crypter (29. März 2009)

Sind beide echt schön!


----------



## michael17 (29. März 2009)

Crypter schrieb:


> Sind beide echt schön!



Danke!


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

@michael17: wunderschön !


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2009)

hier geht was ab.

sehr schöne räder auf der seite!


----------



## thomask (30. März 2009)

@michael17
ein traum. und super in szene gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (30. März 2009)

Nach sovielen Hochglanzträumen (Respekt!, vor allem die Bikes von Michael17) auf Trennscheiben mal wieder breite Reifen und Fangopackungen: SSP und Fixie nach 100 km Winterpokal-Abschlussfahrt durch die schlammige Lüneburger Heide













denn Fahren macht doch noch am meisten Spaß!


----------



## _stalker_ (30. März 2009)

Das Fixie ist schön


----------



## chickenway-user (31. März 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Das Fixie ist schön



Und das andere ein Traum!


----------



## m(A)ui (31. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nach sovielen Hochglanzträumen (Respekt!, vor allem die Bikes von Michael17) auf Trennscheiben mal wieder breite Reifen und Fangopackungen: SSP und Fixie nach 100 km Winterpokal-Abschlussfahrt durch die schlammige Lüneburger Heide


Schlamm!? Wo siehst du schlamm??


----------



## Radlerin (31. März 2009)

Das dritte Foto ist klasse! Die anderen beiden auch, aber das ganz besonders...


----------



## chickenway-user (31. März 2009)




----------



## lightmetal (31. März 2009)

Wundervolles Bild... aber an diese Lenkstangen werd ich mich nie gewöhnen.


----------



## Coffee (1. April 2009)

WOW schönes Bild


----------



## böser_wolf (1. April 2009)

mtbfixi?! das geht wohl nur im norden

@lightmetal  word!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (1. April 2009)

gestern aus langeweile mal zusammengeschraubt. schönes cruiser feeling, passend zum wetter


----------



## moe 11 (1. April 2009)

isn echt schönes reste teile bike geworden.


----------



## spezi light (1. April 2009)

endlich wieder SS unterwegs, nachdem mir mein letztes geklaut wurde 









Detail Kurbel:




Sattel und Pedale werden demnächst noch gewechselt!
Ihr dürft raten was mich das Teil gekostet hat


----------



## cmbr (1. April 2009)

Die erste Ausfahrt ohne Regen in diesem Jahr!


----------



## Bikefritzel (1. April 2009)

spezi light fixed oder singlespeed? weil wenn ssp dann find ich nur eine bremse fast lebensmüde, ansonsten geil.





ps will jetzt bitte KEINE bremsen fragen klären hier, jeder wie er will ob keine der 10...


----------



## cmbr (1. April 2009)

Wir hatten schon lange keine Bremsendiskussion mehr...
aber zur allgemeinen Beruhigung, das ist erstens keine Spezi sondern ein Felt und zweitens ist es Fix und die Bremse habe ich bis jetzt zum Glück noch nie gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (1. April 2009)

cmbr schrieb:


> Die erste Ausfahrt ohne Regen in diesem Jahr!



Schön, dass Du die Farbe nun doch so gelassen hast!
Auch sonst


----------



## Bikefritzel (1. April 2009)

@ cmbr woher weißt du dass spezi light fixed fährt und sein rad ist werde ein spezi noch ein felt ist ein lilanes daccordi.

jaja deinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kannst dir selber anschauen...


----------



## cmbr (1. April 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> @ cmbr woher weißt du dass spezi light fixed fährt und sein rad ist werde ein spezi noch ein felt ist ein lilanes daccordi.
> 
> jaja deinen
> 
> ...



ääh, upps 
hab das @ das da nicht steht überlesen


----------



## spezi light (1. April 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> spezi light fixed oder singlespeed? weil wenn ssp dann find ich nur eine bremse fast lebensmüde, ansonsten geil.
> 
> ps will jetzt bitte KEINE bremsen fragen klären hier, jeder wie er will ob keine der 10...



ich fahre noch nicht fixed. Habs aber demnächst vor...
Bin aber sonst auch ganz gut mit nur einer Vorderradbremse unterwegs. 70-80% der Bremsleistung gehen übers Vorderrad. Falls ich mal mehr brauch mach ich ne Körperbremse 
Ne jetzt ernsthaft. Hatte ich beim vorigen auch so und keinerlei brenzlige Situationen und dabei würde ich nichtmal sagen das ich sehr defensiv unterwegs bin ;-)
Hab eben aus den Rennradforum erfahren, dass die Kurbel was ganz edles aus der 70ern ist. Hab ich für lau vom Radladen um die Ecke bekommen und freu mich grad tierisch drüber...
UND nein wir fangen jetzt keine Bremsendiskusssion an


----------



## kon (1. April 2009)

so, nach langer zeit mal wieder wat von mir. 









diesmal ein ganz puristisches fixie. 

rahmen ist ein alter englischer reynolds rahmen
naben von miche
kurbel ist ne sugino
die felgen sind von dodici aus italien
pedale von mks + soma double strap
lenker ist "Metallico Tsuchinoko Dildo-Bars direkt aus osaka

leider hat sich beim aufbau rausgestellt, das der bei ebay geschossene rahmen etwas lang ist. sieht optisch nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend aus. daher liebäugele ich etwas mit nem schönen kurzen bahnrahmen ... mal sehen


----------



## Bikefritzel (2. April 2009)

@ spezi light frage auch mehr aus interesse als aus belehrenden gründen. bin selbst lange mit dirt/streetbike ohne bremsen rumgefahren (MIT freilauf). und wenns nur ein stadtradl ist dann verkauf die kurbel wenn sie so toll ist wie die da sagen und kauf dir von dem geld ne andere billige und neue pedale (oder wenigstens haken) die sehen irgendwie so "hässlich" aus.

@kon in den ausfallenden kannst du doch locker das hr noch 1-2 cm vorschieben und die kette etwas kürzen.

ich was ja nicht was der rahmen wert ist aber evtl. kann dir ja auch jemand andere ausfaller hinmachen und dabei die kettenstrebe kürzen?

und wo bitte bekomm ich diese felgen her?


----------



## kon (2. April 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> @kon in den ausfallenden kannst du doch locker das hr noch 1-2 cm vorschieben und die kette etwas kürzen.
> 
> ich was ja nicht was der rahmen wert ist aber evtl. kann dir ja auch jemand andere ausfaller hinmachen und dabei die kettenstrebe kürzen?
> 
> und wo bitte bekomm ich diese felgen her?



mit kette kürzen ist schwierig, da nach dem herausnehmen von einem schmalen+einem breiten Kettenglied das hinterrad gefährlich nah am ende des ausfallendes sitzt.

den rahmen umzubauen lohnt sich nicht, den hab ich für wenig geld gekauft und die lackierung ist auch nicht mehr die beste.

wegen den felgen kannst hier schauen. dort findest du auch ne kontaktadresse.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. April 2009)

kon schrieb:


> so, nach langer zeit mal wieder wat von mir.



Cooles Fixie.  *aber bessere Fotos machen, bitte*


----------



## nightwolf (2. April 2009)

kon schrieb:


> mit kette kürzen ist schwierig, da nach dem herausnehmen von einem schmalen+einem breiten Kettenglied das hinterrad gefährlich nah am ende des ausfallendes sitzt. (...)


Ein Doppelglied durch ein Halflink ersetzen, dann passts und es kostet einen Euro 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## chickenway-user (2. April 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ein Doppelglied durch ein Halflink ersetzen, dann passts und es kostet einen Euro
> 
> LG ... Wolfi




Oder einfach mal 2 Wochen fahren. Am Anfang längt sich so ne Kette ja doch ein wenig mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (2. April 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Cooles Fixie.  *aber bessere Fotos machen, bitte*



ging gestern abend nicht besser. war schon 23Uhr und damit dunkel. hinzu kam das akku der kamera auf dem letzten loch pfiff.



nightwolf schrieb:


> Ein Doppelglied durch ein Halflink ersetzen, dann passts und es kostet einen Euro
> 
> LG ... Wolfi



hab ich auch schon überlegt. damit würde das hr etwas nach vorne kommen. aber selbst in der vordersten position ist immer noch ein ca. 4cm großer spalt zwischen hr und sitzrohr. optisch leider nicht so schön


----------



## painmuds (2. April 2009)

mein univega im winterrock
ist gerade zerlegt und ist auch ein beschissenes foto.
bald gibts bilder von der neuesten variante des wochenlang andauernden umbaus. (keine zeit)


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. April 2009)

btw: Seh hier im Forum immer öfter die TAQ-Sattelstütze. Taugt die was?! Wieviel wiegt die eigentlich bei welchem Durchmesser und welcher Länge?!


----------



## chickenway-user (3. April 2009)




----------



## nightwolf (3. April 2009)

kon schrieb:


> (...) aber selbst in der vordersten position ist immer noch ein ca. 4cm großer spalt zwischen hr und sitzrohr. optisch leider nicht so schön


Gut, ich sehe da aber eine Schrauboese fuer ein Schutzblech am Ausfallende.
Es handelt sich also wohl hier um einen schutzblechtauglichen RR-Rahmen, was bei englischer Provenienz auch nicht verwundert, England ohne Schutzbleche ist naemlich ganz schoen nass 

Von daher geht das nicht anders, der Spalt fuers Schutzblech bleibt da, so oder so 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## peterbe (3. April 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



Derber Hinterbau, sieht nach konequenter Nutzung und nicht nach Wohnzimmer aus, allerdings hängt die Kette...


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2009)

Straffer muß die Kette eigentlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## lightmetal (3. April 2009)

Wundervolles Bildchen. Das Stickerrad.... hihi


----------



## nightwolf (3. April 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Derber Hinterbau, sieht nach konequenter Nutzung und nicht nach Wohnzimmer aus, allerdings hängt die Kette...


(Geringfuegig) durchhaengende Kette funzt besser als straff gespannt. Ist so, hab ich auch schon festgestellt / feststellen muessen 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pesawa (5. April 2009)

Hier mein neues Spielzeug: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/319761

on-one Ti 29er Singlespeed.

Im Album sind noch ein paar weitere Fotos.

Züge werden nächste Woche noch gekürzt und die Kabelbinder müssen nochmal überarbeitet werden, aber ansonsten ist so ganz ok.

Fährt sich sehr schön.

Gruß,

p.


----------



## michael17 (5. April 2009)

pesawa schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Spielzeug: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/319761
> 
> on-one Ti 29er Singlespeed.
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus  ! Auch für die anderen Bilder .


----------



## Maxximum (5. April 2009)

zur kettenspannung:  ganz straff funzt auf alle fälle wesentlich schlechter als mit spiel.
bei zu viel spiel hast du halt aber das problem von kettenabfällen, was v.a. bei fixies bitter enden kann.

am besten fahren sich afaik ketten die ca 1cm nach oben bzw unten spiel haben.
( ist ja auch so ne faustregel für motorradketten )


----------



## böser_wolf (5. April 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> am besten fahren sich afaik ketten die ca 1cm nach oben bzw unten spiel haben.
> ( ist ja auch so ne faustregel für motorradketten )



nur das das beim motorrad mit der schwingenbewegung zu tun hat 
und bei ner enduro brauchste sogar mehr weil mehr federweg 

immer so straff das die kette nicht fallen kann


----------



## nightwolf (5. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> (...) immer so straff das die kette nicht fallen kann


Das hatte ich frueher auch mal geglaubt. Aber wenn ich versucht habe, das bei meinem SSP so einzustellen, dann ging die Kette garantiert unter infernalischem Knirschen ab.

Jetzt hab ich sie deutlich lockerer und auf einmal gibts keine Probleme mehr 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=362998

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## keks'(: (5. April 2009)

für den bhf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gierkopp (6. April 2009)

fürn Grunewald


----------



## biker1967 (6. April 2009)

@gierkopp:
biste noch am Basteln oder warum noch Spacer überm Vorbau?


----------



## gierkopp (6. April 2009)

richtig! bin da immer sehr vorsichtig, bevor ich was abschneide. Anderer Vorbau soll noch ran und erst dann wird gesägt.


----------



## Onegear (6. April 2009)

Wonderful black beauty 
ohne Handtasche noch schöner, aber praktisch ohne Zweifel 

PS: was ist das für ein Vorbau und ist das die neue TN719 von Mavic ?


----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2009)

schwarze schönheit.


----------



## nullvektor (6. April 2009)

42/16 (free) 42/18(fixed)der aktuelle zustand meines trek 990.


----------



## Xiper (6. April 2009)




----------



## lightmetal (6. April 2009)

Schönes Teil und schönes Foto.


----------



## Max46 (6. April 2009)

ich weiß, es hat nicht wirklich was mit Diamant zutun, selbst der Rahmen ist nur ein Mifa 

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w2/maxwerdau/Zwischenablage01-2.jpg


----------



## ufp (6. April 2009)

Max46 schrieb:


> ich weiß, es hat nicht wirklich was mit Diamant zutun, selbst der Rahmen ist nur ein Mifa


Doch, ist ein Diamant Rahmen (Form) 

Egal, das Rad ist schön  .
Klassisch aufgebaut.
Sogar der Ständer ist in grün gehalten.

Und die Lampe erst 

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten:
Der vordere Kotflügel wäre noch schöner, wenn er ein bischen mehr vom Reifen abdecken könnte.
Und wie wär's mit braunen Griffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (6. April 2009)

die big apple dürften ja gerade so in die gabel passen ...aber braune griffe definitiv ein muss!


----------



## Max46 (6. April 2009)

danke 

ja, diese Big Apple, ich hatte erst 2,15, die haben auch wunderbar gepasst, jedoch hätten bei jeder Unebenheit die Schutzblechstreben geschliffen, also musste ich noch 2,00 nachbestellen
die zwei 2,15 habe ich noch neuwertig rumliegen 
Die Schutzbleche sind schon tiefer gelegt, so das man von der Seite keine Luft sieht  ... aber auf diesen Bild kann man wirklich gut darunterschauen 

ja, mit den Griffen bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, da das Rad auch für den Alltag genutzt wird
der Sattel bleibt bei Regen dank mir trocken  aber Ledergriffe, ekliges Feeling


----------



## Bikefritzel (6. April 2009)

schönes rad, gibt ja auch gummigriffe in braun.


----------



## gierkopp (6. April 2009)

Nochma zu meinem Monkey



Onegear schrieb:


> Wonderful black beauty
> ohne Handtasche noch schöner, aber praktisch ohne Zweifel
> 
> PS: was ist das für ein Vorbau und ist das die neue TN719 von Mavic ?




Vorbau ist ein günstiger Pro-lite Olympus, da nach dem Kauf der schweineteuren aber sicher auch sehr guten Mavic tn719 erstma nich mehr so viel Schotter über war und ich auch erstmal was günstiges zum testen der richtigen Länge brauchte...


----------



## chri55 (6. April 2009)

mit Pro-lite hab ich an meinem Singlespeeder gute Erfahrung gemacht. günstig, halbwegs leicht und gut verarbeitet.


----------



## yellow-faggin (7. April 2009)

Xiper schrieb:


>



gefällt mir gut das radel, besonders passt die farbe des rahmens, ausser jetzt die 3 titanhauptrohre, sehr schön zu den naben 
naben sind doch suzues und der rahmen ist nen raleigh oder???


----------



## Arne Ulrich (7. April 2009)

Moin Moin, 
nach 4 Monaten ist mein "Metalking" endlich fertig. Das Projekt fing im Dezember mit einem Rahmenbaukurs in Frankfurt an. Der Rahmen ist also kompletter Eigenbau (*aufdieschulterklopf*  ). Die Komponenten habe ich bewusst hochpreisig gewählt da ich an meinen Traumeigenbau keine Deoresachen drankloppen wollte. Von daher habe ich alle Register gezogen mit King Naben + Steuersatz, Tune Kurbel , FSA Titaninnenlager, Marta Scheibenbremsen, DT Felgen, Carbon Lenker + Gabel etc etc. Für mich ist mit dem Rad ein Traum in erfüllung gegangen vom komplett gebauten Fahrrad. 

Was haltet ihr davon? 

Kritik erwünscht.


----------



## Davidbelize (7. April 2009)

mach  ma grosse bild..............


----------



## Wobbly (7. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mach  ma grosse bild..............



Sieht aber so schon seeeeeeeeeehr geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (7. April 2009)

Arne Ulrich schrieb:


> nach 4 Monaten ist mein "Metalking" endlich fertig. Das Projekt fing im Dezember mit einem Rahmenbaukurs in Frankfurt an. Der Rahmen ist also kompletter Eigenbau (*aufdieschulterklopf*  ).


Da kannst du zurecht stolz sein  .
Wer hat schon so etwas gemacht?
Und, sein eigenes Rad  .



> Die Komponenten habe ich bewusst hochpreisig gewählt da ich an meinen Traumeigenbau keine Deoresachen drankloppen wollte.


Verständlich.



> Von daher habe ich alle Register gezogen mit King Naben + Steuersatz, Tune Kurbel , FSA Titaninnenlager, Marta Scheibenbremsen, DT Felgen, Carbon Lenker + Gabel etc etc. Für mich ist mit dem Rad ein Traum in erfüllung gegangen vom komplett gebauten Fahrrad.


Entweder sehe ich schlecht oder nicht, aber mir scheint, daß das Sattelrohr, ähnlich wie bei den Zeitfahrern, keine Sattelschelle mehr hat?
Wenn doch, dann sollte dort auch ein roter Sattelschnellspanner hin (Hope, Tune...).
Ansonsten gefällt es mir nicht .

Sonst ist das Rad gelungen  .
Es hebt sich von der Masse ab (aber nichts gegen Massenräder  )
und ist sehr eigenständig.
Ich träum ja auch von so einem Rad; vor allem mit Scheibenbremsen.

Aber!
Es ist klar das du aufgeregt bist und dich sehr freust, aber, wenn du schon so ein schönes Rad hast, dann solltest dir auch noch ein paar Minuten Zeit für *mehrere* bzw. *Detailfotos* machen. 

mfg ufp


----------



## böser_wolf (7. April 2009)

hallo  großes bild wäre gut
ist das ein durchgehendes sitzrohr???
schön aber das riesen kettenblatt schaut echt bescheiden aus
aus was ist der rahmen genau und wie schwer ist der rahmen bzw das ganze teil??

aber hut ab  selber gebaut!!


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2009)

Sehr geiles Gerät !
SLR TT drauf und perfekt !


----------



## exto (7. April 2009)

Seeehr schöne Räder auf dieser Seite. mehr Fotos davon!

Was mir allerdings auch fehlt, sind Fotos eurer Oberschenkel. Ihr fahrt ja alle unglaublich fette Übersetzungen. Bin ich so 'ne Memme (fahre 32/14, und das auch nur auf der Straße, im Dreck 32/16), gibt's bei euch keine Berge, oder seid ihr alle solche Trettiere ???


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2009)

Fürs Foto werden halt dicke Überstzungen montiert...


----------



## insanerider (7. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Seeehr schöne Räder auf dieser Seite. mehr Fotos davon!
> 
> Was mir allerdings auch fehlt, sind Fotos eurer Oberschenkel. Ihr fahrt ja alle unglaublich fette Übersetzungen. Bin ich so 'ne Memme (fahre 32/14, und das auch nur auf der Straße, im Dreck 32/16), gibt's bei euch keine Berge, oder seid ihr alle solche Trettiere ???



fahre 34:16 im taunus, bin unfit, fettlich, und so aber es wird besser. 32:14 ist doch ordentlich...mehr als 2:1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne Ulrich (7. April 2009)

So nun hab ich noch ein paar Fotos für euch, nicht die Besten da ich das mit dem Komprimieren und Hochladen irgendwie nicht ganz checke. Ich baue halt bessere Fahrräder als ich Fotos machen kann!     Hoffe die Bilder zeigen euch einige der gewünschten Details wie z.B. die selbstgefräste Sattelklemmung oder die schicken Ausfallenden.   
have fun.....


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2009)

Seeeeehhr geil !


----------



## insanerider (7. April 2009)

der kurs ist da draussen richtung galluswarte oder? saucool...ich glaub, das lass ich mir von gattin und töchtern mal schenken. braucht man vorkenntnisse? dein rad ist sehr schick. nicht gefallen mir die slicks und der carbon lenker...aber sonst sehr geil.


----------



## Arne Ulrich (7. April 2009)

fast, der Kurs ist bei Herrn Hertel im BTZ Frankfurt, hinter dem Hauptbahnhof. Vorkenntnisse sind schon von Vorteil um in der Zeit zu bleiben. Die Praxis sind 4 Tage und das ist echt knapp bemessen. Je besser du mit Feile, Bohrer und Lötbrenner umgehen kannst um so endspannter wird das ganze und um so mehr Details kannst du ausarbeiten. Ich hatte eigentlich noch interne Zugverlegung auf dem Plan, wurde dann aber doch nix mehr, mangels Zeit.
Zum Lenker, den habe ich  bewusst so gewählt da er gut zur Gabel passt. Ursprünglich wollte ich mir eine Vorbau-Lenkereinheit löten lassen und diese dann in Rahmenfarbe pulvern. Das war dem Herrn Hertel dann aber doch zu heikel, dessehalb die Carbon "notlösung".


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2009)

insanerider schrieb:


> dein rad ist sehr schick. nicht gefallen mir die slicks und der carbon lenker...aber sonst sehr geil.



Genau. Echt extrem schick.  *chapeau*

Das blau der Rahmenfarbe ist wunderschön. *welche Rahmenfarbe genau bzw. RAL? *


----------



## FOCUSpower (8. April 2009)

@ arne ulrich:
darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? dieses sitzrohr lässt auf ein gewisse vertikale ausdehnung schließen.


----------



## therealproceed (8. April 2009)

@arne ullrich

ich muss schon sagen, ein äußerst stilvolles rädelein hast du da aufgebaut.
mir gefällt es wirklich sehr gut, vorallem dieser konsequent schlichte aufbau
für was willst du das rad denn hauptsächlich einsetzen, oder wird das mehr ein wohnzimmerstück?
gefällt mir wirklich in jedem falle

thomas


----------



## Lumbi (8. April 2009)

@arne ullrich

Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## Xiper (9. April 2009)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> gefällt mir gut das radel, besonders passt die farbe des rahmens, ausser jetzt die 3 titanhauptrohre, sehr schön zu den naben
> naben sind doch suzues und der rahmen ist nen raleigh oder???



Die Naben sind nicht Raleigh, das sind billige 48 Loch BMX Naben. Haben aber hinten ne falsche Einbaubreite, weshalb ich mit Muttern spacen musste.  Dafür Schraubachse....


----------



## nikedi (9. April 2009)

@arne ullrich

sauschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loli.. (10. April 2009)

So hier mal mein Eingängiger. 
Ich krieg die nicht in vernünftiger Größe rein gerade, deswegen mit Link:
1!

2!

Und hier mal noch auf Tour:














MfG Loli..


----------



## ottokarina (10. April 2009)

wenn das mal nicht die ostsee ist


----------



## pueftel (10. April 2009)

...Heute Morgen geht es los, erste Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr.










Frank


----------



## yellow-faggin (10. April 2009)

Xiper schrieb:


> Die Naben sind nicht Raleigh, das sind billige 48 Loch BMX Naben. Haben aber hinten ne falsche Einbaubreite, weshalb ich mit Muttern spacen musste.  Dafür Schraubachse....




hab ich ja auch nie gesagt, meinte das wären suzue naben und der rahmen nen dynatech, also raleigh


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (10. April 2009)

pueftel schrieb:


> ...Heute Morgen geht es los, erste Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cossie (10. April 2009)

@pueftel: Schönes Bike! Was sind das für Griffe? Sieht aus wie Jutestrick...

@Loli..: Ebenfalls ein schönes Rad. Der lenker gefällt mir. Was ist das für einer? Und die Bremsgriffe sind interessant. Infos?


----------



## zuki (10. April 2009)

cossie schrieb:


> @pueftel: Schönes Bike! Was sind das für Griffe? Sieht aus wie Jutestrick...
> 
> @Loli..: Ebenfalls ein schönes Rad. Der lenker gefällt mir. Was ist das für einer? Und die Bremsgriffe sind interessant. Infos?



Das sind Ledergriffe von Brooks, gibt es auch günstiger und auch schön: http://www.radfieber.com/product_info.php/info/p2147_Liix-Premium-Griffe-Leather-Light-Brown.html

Bremsgriffe=Avid Ultimate, ziemlich teuer aber sehr schick.


----------



## Arne Ulrich (10. April 2009)

@ FOCUSpower + therealproceed, bin 190 groß und die Farbe ist blue shade grey, die RAL habe ich nicht mehr genau im Kopf könnte sie aber raussuchen. Ist echt genial die Farbe besonders in der Sonne haut sie mich immer wieder vom Hocker.
Einsatzzweck des Rades, Wohnzimmerverschönerung und Schönwettertransportmittel zur Eisdiele und natürlich critical mass in Frankfurt (jeden ersten Sonntag im Monat 14 Uhr alte Oper ).  Mir ging es bei dem Rad einfach darum das für mich perfekte optische Rad zu bauen, ist mir für mich jedenfalls super gelungen. Das es dabei noch klasse fährt ist auch ein guter Nebeneffekt aber ich wollte einfach mal das gefühl haben ein Rad wirklich selbstgebaut zu haben, Rahmen, Laufräder, Sattelklemmung etc etc. War echt ein cooles Gefühl und ist es immer wieder wenn ich es an der Wand sehe.  
.


----------



## therealproceed (11. April 2009)

Arne Ulrich schrieb:


> perfekte optische Rad zu bauen, ist mir für mich jedenfalls super gelungen.
> .



Da stimme ich dir in allen anklagepunkten zu.

wirklich einfach schlicht, schön, rein, pur --->einfach lecker


meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch

thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uniehoff (11. April 2009)

hallo,

jetzt bin ich mit meinem rad fast fertig und wollte es euch mal zeigen.
es handelt sich um einen günstigen rahmen von ebay, laufräder: alte hope titannaben - fast 20 jahre alt, vorne von einem kumpel gewickelt eingespeicht, hinten mit einer asymetrischen ritchey felge. kurbel: auch fast 20 jahre alte specialized mtb kurbel. sattelstüte carbon, sattel brooks.

viele grüsse

uniehoff


----------



## _booze_ (11. April 2009)

mal schaun wie lange du mit den ocr glücklich bist...ich hab sie jetzt seit ca. 1000km und kann sie eigentlich wegwerfen...


----------



## uniehoff (11. April 2009)

_booze_ schrieb:


> mal schaun wie lange du mit den ocr glücklich bist...ich hab sie jetzt seit ca. 1000km und kann sie eigentlich wegwerfen...



ich habe die laufräder jetzt seit ca. 4jahren am laufen - über 1000km und keine probleme !


----------



## _booze_ (12. April 2009)

hm keine ahnung was da schief gelaufen ist...hab sie eigentlich immer recht pfleglich behandelt und allzu schwer bin ich mit meinen ca. 85kg auch nich...aber mittlerweile sind sie nur noch am schlabbern und bekommen so lustige knicke in den flanken, zentrieren is also auch nich mehr...hast du sie als komplettes laufrad oder nur die felgen im einsatz?


----------



## uniehoff (12. April 2009)

viel leichter bin ich auch nicht. meine laufräder hat ein freund von mir eingespeicht, der ist allerdings auch experte dafür. das laufrad und auch das vorderrad mit den gewickelten speichen wurden noch nie nachzentriert.
die vorderradfelge ist von DT-swiss.


----------



## Levi Strauss (12. April 2009)

Arne Ulrich schrieb:


> So nun hab ich noch ein paar Fotos für euch, nicht die Besten da ich das mit dem Komprimieren und Hochladen irgendwie nicht ganz checke. Ich baue halt bessere Fahrräder als ich Fotos machen kann!     Hoffe die Bilder zeigen euch einige der gewünschten Details wie z.B. die selbstgefräste Sattelklemmung oder die schicken Ausfallenden.
> have fun.....



hi!
sehr schön geworden dein bike ! das stützenlose sitzrohr ist geschmackssache aber individuell ... bin auch grade wieder über rahmen nummer 2 da les ich solche eigenbau sachen besonders gerne ... ich hoffe es bleibt nicht dein letzter rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robocop (13. April 2009)

mein neues bergaufgerät
Übersetzung 32-19


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2009)

schönes ding, wenn auch leicht OT,
da 3-gang sram + rücktritt.

spooky bikes kittenpaste
http://www.flickr.com/photos/molecularatom/3437289732/


----------



## Radlerin (14. April 2009)

Mit 44:16 aufn Berg ist nicht so das Wahre nach mehreren Monaten Abstinenz... Aber schön war's.


----------



## Wobbly (14. April 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Mit 44:16 aufn Berg ist nicht so das Wahre nach mehreren Monaten Abstinenz... Aber schön war's.



Kunststück, ist ja auch eine der schönsten Ecken, wenn nicht die schönste Ecke, Berlins. Da zu wohnen ist ein Traum ;-)


----------



## Radlerin (14. April 2009)

Stimmt. Ich wohn allerdings nicht da, fahr aber fast täglich am "Berg" vorbei. Rauf normalerweise nur mit Gangschaltung...


----------



## Wobbly (14. April 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich wohn allerdings nicht da, fahr aber fast täglich am "Berg" vorbei. Rauf normalerweise nur mit Gangschaltung...



Ich schon


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. April 2009)

btw: Mir gefällt X-Berg nicht mehr so.  *wenn schon Berg, dann P-berg  *


----------



## Onegear (14. April 2009)

is das die Großbeerenstraße, die man da sieht ? Die mit der Schule ganz vorne ?


----------



## Wobbly (15. April 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> btw: Mir gefällt X-Berg nicht mehr so.  *wenn schon Berg, dann P-berg  *



DA möcht ich ja nicht tooot über'm Zaun hängen ...

OneGear: Ja, isses.


----------



## ONE78 (15. April 2009)

mein neues...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (15. April 2009)

heißes teil! kann mich nur grad nicht entscheiden ob die kette zu dem carbon passt.
ist da ein exzentriker verbaut oder bringt das der rahmen mit?


----------



## böser_wolf (15. April 2009)

ich würde das ausfallende noch umarbeiten(kürzen) und evt gelb machen

aber sonst


----------



## ONE78 (16. April 2009)

@ Matze L.E.
Carbon??? das ist nichts aus Carbon! und ja ist mit Exzentriker (siehe Fotos)

@ böser wolf
das war eigentlich auch meine Idee, aber so hab ich noch die Option auf ne Schaltung falls ich sowas irgendwann nochmal brauche

Mit dem Rahmen bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, aber ist mir noch ein bisschen lang, so Kettenstrebe und so...
bin noch auf der Suche nach was Kürzerem mit Disc-Aufnahme a la Rotwild oä.


----------



## Wobbly (16. April 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mit dem Rahmen bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, aber ist mir noch ein bisschen lang, so Kettenstrebe und so...
> bin noch auf der Suche nach was Kürzerem mit Disc-Aufnahme a la Rotwild oä.



Wenn Du den Rahmen loswerden wollen solltest, sach Bescheid


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2009)

das nox sieht echt schick aus!

ähm, ist das ein crosserrahmen?
*gleichmalaufdienoxseitetiger*


----------



## ONE78 (16. April 2009)

ja ist ein crossrahmen

loswerden will ich ihn erst wenn ich was neues hab (haste was???), fährt sich ja doof ohne rahmen


----------



## Wobbly (16. April 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ja ist ein crossrahmen
> 
> loswerden will ich ihn erst wenn ich was neues hab (haste was???), fährt sich ja doof ohne rahmen



Hab leider nix. Aber Du kannst doch das HR zwischen die Füße klemmen und das VR in die Hände nehmen - wozu brauchst Du Rahmen? Werden völlig überbewertet  Außerdem trainiert das die Bauchmuskeln


----------



## ONE78 (16. April 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Hab leider nix. Aber Du kannst doch das HR zwischen die Füße klemmen und das VR in die Hände nehmen - wozu brauchst Du Rahmen? Werden völlig überbewertet  Außerdem trainiert das die Bauchmuskeln



gute idee, aber wie trete ich dann???

ach und zum thema rahmen, die gibs recht günstig in der bucht, auch die nox-disc gabel


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Egal. Ich würde die Idee auf der Ispo oder der Eurobike als neue Trendsportart präsentieren. Da gibts garantiert irgendeinen Innovations-Award dafür !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbly (16. April 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> gute idee, aber wie trete ich dann???



Du wendest die Raupentechnik an (was bei Freilauf eigentlich gehen sollte) - Beine anziehen, Oberkörper nach vorn strecken, Beine anziehen, Oberkörper nach vorn strecken, etc. 

P.S.: Bestimmt kann man mit Powerstraps noch Haltevorrichtungen für Füße und Hände basteln ...


----------



## ONE78 (16. April 2009)

kannst mir das mal vormachen? nen video davon wär geil


----------



## Wobbly (16. April 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> kannst mir das mal vormachen? nen video davon wär geil



Leider nein - nur Bauch, ohne Muskeln


----------



## Matze L.E. (16. April 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> @ Matze L.E.
> Carbon??? das ist nichts aus Carbon! und ja ist mit Exzentriker (siehe Fotos)



die gabel sieht für mich irgendwie sehr nach carbon aus, aber ok.
auf den fotos kann man den exzentriker erahnen, deshalb die frage.
danke


----------



## ONE78 (16. April 2009)

ich meine ja auch die anderen "fotos" im album, da sieht man ihn(EX) besser,
diese gabel gibs zwar auch aus carbon, ich hab aber die billige alu-variante


----------



## wtb_rider (16. April 2009)

das rad gibts zwar so nicht mehr aber so hab ich ihm wenigstes ein kleines denkmal gesetzt.

erster aufbau





und finaler aufbau before breakdown





gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbly (16. April 2009)

Wieso "breakdown"? Wassen middem schön' Rad passiert?


----------



## wtb_rider (16. April 2009)

Wobbly schrieb:


> Wieso "breakdown"? Wassen middem schön' Rad passiert?



schönes radl isses schon immernoch aber mit ss ist nicht mehr weit her.









sorry für das bild in der falschen sparte 
gruss kay


----------



## Wobbly (16. April 2009)

Trotzdem schönes Rad.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. April 2009)

Ja, aber als Singlespeeder war's puristischer.  *tja, da kann man nix machen, außer wieder zurückbauen, aber die Kurbel darf bleiben  *


----------



## ma.sel (16. April 2009)

endlich fertig...die blaue stadtschlampe


----------



## Radlerin (16. April 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> das rad gibts zwar so nicht mehr aber so hab ich ihm wenigstes ein kleines denkmal gesetzt.
> 
> erster aufbau
> 
> gruss kay



Der erste Aufbau gefällt mir besser, weil das weiß in den Reifen so gut zum Rahmen passt. 

Andererseits ist das Breezer saugeil egal mit welchem Aufbau...


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2009)

das breezer ist echt ein hingucker.

und die blaue elise ght auch klar.


----------



## olli (17. April 2009)




----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2009)

Das arme Retrovelo hätte einen schöneren Aufbau verdient.


----------



## RealNBK (17. April 2009)

olli schrieb:


>


Boah! Das ist vielleicht hässlich und bescheuert aufgebaut... Absolut nicht mein Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2009)

olli, hast Du trendsetzer das direkt dem bateman abgenommen?


----------



## Hotredchili (17. April 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Boah! Das ist vielleicht hässlich und bescheuert aufgebaut... Absolut nicht mein Fall.



MEGASCHARF ist das Rad! "Hässlich und bescheuert"? Vielleicht in den Augen des jeweiligen Betrachters, aber das soll ja auch so sein!


----------



## therealproceed (17. April 2009)

sieht für mich auch definitif nach geschmacksverkalkung aus, aber jedem das seine


thomas


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. April 2009)

olli schrieb:


>



Also ich find's irgendwie cool.    *nur der BMX-mäßige Lenker, der Profile Design Flaschenhalter, die silberne Sattelstütze und die Sun Winter Camou Felgen ist mMn echt too much*

Aber der olli sagt einmal 26er rules, dann 29er rules und jetzt 24er rules, oder ähnlich?! *ja, was denn nun bitte schön?!  *bitte um Aufklärung  *

Ist jedenfalls was für Trendsetter und wahre Individualisten, die sich trauen aufzufallen, kontrovers zu sein und ein Statement zu machen. 

P.S.: Unkraut weg machen.  *"Ordnung muß sein"  *


----------



## olli (17. April 2009)

Als Gott mir vor 10 Tagen im Schlaf erschienen ist und mir sagte "Gehe hin und baue Dir ein MTB in jeder Reifengröße, ich werde Deine Hand beim Styling führen und es wird gut werden", da wußte ich, was zu tun ist und daß keinerlei irdische Kritik mir etwas anhaben kann.

Ein Problem bleibt bei der Erfüllung des göttlichen Auftrages: Woher nehme ich einen 36er?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. April 2009)

Ach so,  na dann ist ja alles klar ...


----------



## böser_wolf (17. April 2009)

gott oder der teufel???????!!!!!!!!!

ich glaub wenn der flaschenhalter durch was silbernes (für flachmänner)
ersetzt wird und der vorbau kurz und silbern wäre

würden mir jetzt nicht die augen bluten

aber der bmx lenker is auf jedenfall der neue trend


----------



## olli (17. April 2009)

Das Ding muß so aussehen, sagt Retrovelo:
http://www.retrovelo.de/presse/pic/jpg/2008_02_Stadtland.jpg


----------



## Matze L.E. (17. April 2009)

olli strikes again...

ein absoluter tie... höhepunkt deines gesamtwerkes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (17. April 2009)

hmm ist Retrovelo gott????


----------



## kajetano (17. April 2009)

mal wieder ein Bild


----------



## _booze_ (17. April 2009)

ich war atheist...bis ich merkte das olli GOTT IST!


----------



## Splatter666 (17. April 2009)

Wie fährt sich das Teil denn überhaupt? Das ist doch wohl das Wichtigste?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## m(A)ui (17. April 2009)

olli schrieb:


>


Mit einem farblich passenden camou-oberrohr-(und Lenker?)-Schutz waere es richtig stimmig!
Fuer ne sporrtlichere Fahrposition koennta man noch einen 40deg x 130mm Vorbau mittels aheaddapter umgedreht (auf -40deg) montieren, ohne optische Kompromisse eingehen zu muessen.

maui


----------



## martin_machine (17. April 2009)

hier mal mein (fast:kettenspanner fehlt noch) fertiges ssp projekt aus altem KÄSTLE - Rahmen und diversen anderen Teilen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (17. April 2009)

Da muss einiges gekürzt werden.


----------



## martin_machine (17. April 2009)

ja was denn? kürzen? meinst du die züge? hmm ... ansonsten bin ich für alles offen ... bin blutiger aber dennoch stolzer blutiger neuling ... fährt sich genial ...


----------



## Kelme (17. April 2009)

Ok, das Thema Kette wird sich durch den Spanner erledigen. Bleiben die Züge für beide Bremsen. Da geht noch was, bis sich das elegant in die Form schmiegt. Von der Lenkzentrale hätte ich gerne mal ein Bild aus anderer Perspektive. Das sieht für mich nach einem Rizer-Lenker aus, der im gleichen Winkel des Vorbaus nach vorne gedreht ist (wertfrei).


----------



## olli (17. April 2009)

martin_machine schrieb:


> ja was denn? kürzen? meinst du die züge? hmm ... ansonsten bin ich für alles offen ... bin blutiger aber dennoch stolzer blutiger neuling ... fährt sich genial ...



Er meint auch die Kette, die hängt stark durch, aber das kann täuschen, evtl. geht es noch nicht einmal ein einzelnes Glied zu entfernen und mit Halflink zu fahren.

Lenkerdiskussionen sind die neuen Helmdiskussionen!


----------



## martin_machine (17. April 2009)

hier mal ein anderes bild aus anderer perspektive ... die züge werde ich kürzen da habt ihr sicher recht und beim thema kette kommt noch ein KORE CHAIN REACTOR dran, der wird sicher die nötige spannung bringen ... der umbau sollte möglichst billig sein und ein rad herausbringen was schön schnell ist ... danke für eure tips


----------



## peterbe (17. April 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Als Gott mir vor 10 Tagen im Schlaf erschienen ist und mir sagte "Gehe hin und baue Dir ein MTB in jeder Reifengröße, ich werde Deine Hand beim Styling führen und es wird gut werden", da wußte ich, was zu tun ist und daß keinerlei irdische Kritik mir etwas anhaben kann.
> 
> Ein Problem bleibt bei der Erfüllung des göttlichen Auftrages: Woher nehme ich einen 36er?



Also bei uns in Hamburg hören auch viele Menschen von Gott, die trifft man meistens spät nachts an der Esso-Tanke-Reeperbahn. Da würde das Bike auch für Furore sorgen! Tolles Gerät, das nenn ich echtes Fuchsschwanz-Retro - Respekt.


----------



## peterbe (17. April 2009)

martin_machine schrieb:


> hier mal mein (fast:kettenspanner fehlt noch) fertiges ssp projekt aus altem KÄSTLE - Rahmen und diversen anderen Teilen:



Das wird hier nach Ollis Kirmes-Bike ein echtes Jugendsünden-Forum: Der Lenker sieht aus wie ein umgedrehter Rennradlenker; fuhren wir in den 70ern auf unseren Herkules-Estrella-Eingang-Rücktritt-Sperrmüll-Rädern. Aber irgendwie kommt jeder Trend zurück - nicht schlecht.


----------



## olli (17. April 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Also bei uns in Hamburg hören auch viele Menschen von Gott, die trifft man meistens spät nachts an der Esso-Tanke-Reeperbahn...


Du glaubst mir nicht? Gut. Aber wenn wir von einem gütigen Gott, der die Menschen liebt und nur Gutes für sie will, ausgehen: Was ist dann wohl am wahrscheinlichsten?

1. Daß er dem Papst erscheint und ihm verkündet, er solle predigen, daß der Gebrauch von Kondomen die Ausbreitung von Aids in Afrika begünstigt?

2. Daß er einem Islamisten erscheint und ihm verkündet, er solle sich selbst und eine ganze Menge unschuldige Menschen in die Luft sprengen.

3. Daß er mir erscheint und sagt, ich solle ein wunderschönes Rad zur Erbauung der Menschen erschaffen?

Na?


----------



## Splatter666 (17. April 2009)

Wie lässt es sich denn nun FAHREN?


----------



## peterbe (17. April 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Wie lässt es sich denn nun FAHREN?



Du redest hier von Fahren? Es geht um metaphysisches:

@Olli: 3. Daß er mir erscheint und sagt, ich solle ein wunderschönes Rad zur Erbauung der Menschen erschaffen?

Ich glaube an dich und deine Kirche und wenn du mich erhörst, werde ich dein Jünger und baue mir ein 29er SSP! 
(Nur beim 24er versündige ich mich: ich bin 2 m groß und da wird 24'' zum Laster.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (17. April 2009)

Ich kann zum "echten" Fahren noch nicht viel sagen, weil ich krank zuhause liege, aber 2-3 Runden im Hof zeigen, daß er wohl handlich und spielerisch zu fahren ist, aber deutlich unwilliger über Stufen und Hindernisse geht, als ein normaler 29er Singlespeeder. 26'' scheint ein guter Kompromiss zu sein, aber wer will schon Kompromisse?

Ich gehe davon aus, daß der 24er auf kurzen Touren, engen Trails und verwinkelten Kursen viel Spaß macht, der 29er aber für längere Strecken ab 3 Stunden Fahrzeit die deutlich bessere, weil komfortablere Wahl ist.


----------



## glotz (17. April 2009)

Hier mal meine neue Schlurre!!





Macht so ein Spass die Rennradfahrer zu ärgern bis der nächste Berg kommt;-)


----------



## nightwolf (18. April 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> (...) Das sieht für mich nach einem Rizer-Lenker aus, der im gleichen Winkel des Vorbaus nach vorne gedreht ist (wertfrei).


Ja, so scheint das zu sein. Meiner Einschaetzung nach duerfte das fuer eine anstaendig verdrehte Griffposition sorgen und bei einer Fahrtstrecke > 1km zu orthopaedischen Problemen  

Es verfaulen einem ja sogar die Haende, wenn man einen ganz normalen, 'geraden' MTB-Lenker mit der 6° (?) Pfeilung verkehrt (am besten nach oben) montiert 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Somnium (18. April 2009)

Glotz Rad finde ich echt grausam:
keine Überhöhung
sehr kurzer Vorbau
--> zu großer Rahmen

dann paradoxer Weise trotzdem ansteigender Vorbau, der in Kombination mit dem Lenker eigentlich nur eine Griffposition zulässt: Oberlenker.
An dem leider Zwei Bremsgriffe Montiert sind, wocbei an dem Rad nur eine Bremse ist...
Nur noch getoppt von den Pedalen...

P.S.: zu viele Speichen im Vorderrad. Wenn keine Bremse montiert ist kannst du getrost die Hälfte weglassen. Sieht gut aus und ist schneller. Dann klappt es vllt besser mit dem Versägen.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. April 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Ich kann zum "echten" Fahren noch nicht viel sagen, weil ich krank zuhause liege, aber 2-3 Runden im Hof zeigen, daß er wohl handlich und spielerisch zu fahren ist, aber deutlich unwilliger über Stufen und Hindernisse geht, als ein normaler 29er Singlespeeder. 26'' scheint ein guter Kompromiss zu sein, aber wer will schon Kompromisse?
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, daß der 24er auf kurzen Touren, engen Trails und verwinkelten Kursen viel Spaß macht, der 29er aber für längere Strecken ab 3 Stunden Fahrzeit die deutlich bessere, weil komfortablere Wahl ist.



Also in dem Fall sind mir Kompromisse sehr lieb: Sprich 26 Zoll ist für Menschen um die 180cm bei geländetauglichen Bikes mMn immer noch die beste, weil am variabelsten einsetzbare Wahl.  *ein Plädoyer für 26 *26 geht eben überall *

Aber wenn man wie Du wohl schon so ziemlich alles hatte oder zumindest gefahren ist, muß es eben mal was anderes sein.  *viel Spaß damit  *

  @olli 
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## martin_machine (18. April 2009)

ist eigentlich recht angenehm zu fahren und die arme sind immer gut gedehnt, kann als kletterer nicht schaden


----------



## martin_machine (18. April 2009)

> martin_machine schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ist eigentlich recht angenehm zu fahren und die arme sind immer gut gedehnt, kann als kletterer nicht schaden


----------



## martin_machine (18. April 2009)

das mit dem zitieren hab ich noch nicht so gerafft ...naja


----------



## yellow-faggin (18. April 2009)

@glotz

ist das starr oder freilauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotredchili (18. April 2009)

Somnium schrieb:


> Glotz Rad finde ich echt grausam:
> keine Überhöhung
> sehr kurzer Vorbau
> --> zu großer Rahmen
> ...



Lächerlicher Beitrag das. Ich finde, das Rad müsste einen noch kürzeren Vorbau, vielleicht noch etwas größeren Rahmen oder Sattelstütze weiter rein, sowie noch weniger bis negative Überhöhung haben.

Noch mehr Speichen wären auch nicht schlecht.

Merke: Ein schönes Rad schert sich nicht um Konventionen, es schmeichelt dem Auge, egal mit welchen Mitteln.

Wenn jemand denkt, er wüsste, wie allein ein schönes Rad auszusehen hat, dann hat er schon verloren.


----------



## nightwolf (18. April 2009)

Somnium schrieb:


> Glotz Rad finde ich echt grausam: (...)





martin_machine schrieb:


> das mit dem zitieren hab ich noch nicht so gerafft ...naja





Hotredchili schrieb:


> Lächerlicher Beitrag das (...)


Was geht denn heute ab ... Was habt denn Ihr geraucht ...  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## glotz (19. April 2009)

nein ist nicht starr das Rad!!
und ich habe nur einen Bremshebel! sieht nur so aus als ob es zwei währen da es vor einen Spiegel steht.! macht doch mal die Augen auf dann sieht man das auch!
Das Rad fährt sich super und hat mich nur 120 gekostet.


----------



## bofh (19. April 2009)

Deine Sitzposition ist Deine Sache. Wenn Du Dich ohne nennenswerte Überhöhung am wohlsten fühlst: perfekt.
Aber ausschließlich eine HR-Bremse (!!) am Freilaufrad ist einfach nur dämlich.

E.


----------



## chri55 (19. April 2009)

glotz schrieb:


> macht doch mal die Augen auf dann sieht man das auch!



Verzeihung


----------



## böser_wolf (19. April 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> .
> Aber ausschließlich eine HR-Bremse (!!) am Freilaufrad ist einfach nur dämlich.
> 
> E.




genau macht mal gar keinen sinn bei so einem rad 

vor allem bei der übersetzung(kreissägenblatt:kotz

auf nem dirtbike is eine bremse ok aber bei dem teil bist du ja mal ne ganze ecke schneller am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seniorenzivi (19. April 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Deine Sitzposition ist Deine Sache. Wenn Du Dich ohne nennenswerte Überhöhung am wohlsten fühlst: perfekt.
> Aber ausschließlich eine HR-Bremse (!!) am Freilaufrad ist einfach nur dämlich.
> 
> E.


----------



## Kelme (19. April 2009)




----------



## kon (19. April 2009)

schickes bike, geiler spot. koennt direkt aus nem katalog sein.


----------



## yellow-faggin (19. April 2009)

@glotz

wurde ja eigentlich schon mal gesagt, aber ich versteh nicht was so etwas soll........
das ist echt einfach nur dämlich, und dann die bremse auch noch hinten, das ist alles aber bestimmt nicht hip oder cool


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. April 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


>



Cannondale am GT sieht gar nicht schlecht aus ...  *das Foto ist 1A  *


----------



## olli (19. April 2009)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> @glotz
> 
> 
> das ist echt einfach nur dämlich, und dann die bremse auch noch hinten, das ist alles aber bestimmt nicht hip oder cool


Das ist ONE STEP BEYOND PSEUDOHIPPSTERNESS! Aber das versteht nicht jeder.

Du kannst entweder auf irgendwelche Teenies mit hochgekrempelter Hose, Umhängetasche und fetter Kette am Sattel glotzen und Dein Rad genau so aufbauen oder Du setzt neue und eigene Trends.


----------



## inhumanity (19. April 2009)

Gabel wird irgendwann gegen eine Schickere ausgetauscht 
und Gabelschaft wird noch etwas gekürzt.


----------



## chri55 (19. April 2009)

das ist doch die Stylo SSP Kurbel oder? hat die einen geringeren Q-Faktor als die 3-fach Version oder lässt Truvativ einfach nur die Kettenblätter weg?


----------



## ONE78 (19. April 2009)

schickes rad, aber das hat noch nen vernünftigen spanner verdient


----------



## divergent! (20. April 2009)

die stylo ssp kurbel ist der letzte mist. hab die auf meinem einen ssp. die baut da so breit da steigst du ab wie john wayne vom pferd.

die geht am hinterbau links und rechts je fast 2 cm weit vorbei.

ich werd mir für das rad ne alfine holen. die hab ich am 2. ssp und bin da bei weiten mehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inhumanity (20. April 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> schickes rad, aber das hat noch nen vernünftigen spanner verdient



thx.
welcher zB. ?


----------



## exto (20. April 2009)

Gar keiner !!!

Trickstuff-Exzentriker ist optisch imho die einzig wahre Lösung. Kostet zwar n bisschen, würde dem Rad aber gut passen, weils eh kein Billig-Bomber ist. Sieht so aus, als willst du das Rad ne weile benutzen...


----------



## ONE78 (20. April 2009)

seh ich genauso wie exto.

der Exzentriker ist die schönste (da unauffälligste) Lösung, aber der funzt ja eigentlich nur mit Hollowtech2 Kurbel und für die Truvativ brauchste dann noch einen extra Adapter (siehe Trickstuff - Exzentriker - Forum), brauchte ich für meine Omnium auch.

Mir persönlich gefällt aber auch der DMR - Simple Tension Seeker (ähnliche gibs auch von Point, Rennen, ..) die spannen die Kette nach "oben" und sind somit unauffälliger. 
Bei dem DMR mußt du aufpassten, der geht (hab ich gehört) nur mit schmalen Schaltungsketten.


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2009)

der rohloff spanner ist auch dezent und kost nen bruchteil.


----------



## böser_wolf (20. April 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> seh ich genauso wie exto.
> 
> der Exzentriker ist die schönste (da unauffälligste) Lösung, aber der funzt ja eigentlich nur mit Hollowtech2 Kurbel und für die Truvativ brauchste dann noch einen extra Adapter (siehe Trickstuff - Exzentriker - Forum), brauchte ich für meine Omnium auch.


genau exzentriker+ausfallende abschneiden ist die schönste lösung 

ich hab die  adapter  ezentriker/19mm bmx achse auch schon drehen lassen
brauch nur noch die passende lange achse 

ach ja geht halt nur bis 33 kettenblätter  aber wer braucht mehr 

@a.nienie  bruchteil?  rohloff  spanner  59euro
                           exzentriker         149euro


----------



## nikedi (20. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @a.nienie  bruchteil?  rohloff  spanner  59euro
> exzentriker         149euro



ja, und jetzt?
Damit unterstreichst du noch nur a.nienie's Aussage.


----------



## böser_wolf (20. April 2009)

ne weil ein bruchteil  klingt so als würde der rohloff 15euro kosten


----------



## ONE78 (20. April 2009)

aber/und es ist immernoch ein (sehr teurer) spanner,
so ein DMR oder Point gibs schon fÃ¼r rund 20â¬.

beim Ex siehste nichts mehr, daher klarer vorteil!


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Bei dem DMR mußt du aufpassten, der geht (hab ich gehört) nur mit schmalen Schaltungsketten.



Zum Thema Schaltungsketten: fahre die jetzt schon eine Zeit lang auf meiner City-Schlampe mit dem DMR-Spanner und hab keine Probleme.

Gibts wirkliche Vorteile, die für die massiveren Singlespeed-Ketten sprechen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (20. April 2009)

jep billig ist anders 

so mal ein bild zur abwechslung


----------



## ONE78 (20. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gibts wirkliche Vorteile, die für die massiveren Singlespeed-Ketten sprechen ?









bei soviel mehr material, müssen/sollten die auch länger halten
ach so und sehn natürlich auch geiler aus


----------



## cossie (20. April 2009)

Wow! Was ist das für eine Kette? Passt der Exzentriker auf für meine DA-Kurbel samt Innenlager?


----------



## ONE78 (20. April 2009)

hi crossie,
wenn deine DA hollowtech2 ist, dann sollte das auch ohne probleme funktionieren. aber auch dir empfehle ich mal ins trickstuff - exzentriker - forum zu schauen. die jungst von trickstuff beantworten dir dort fast jede frage sehr zügig.

kette ist ein wippermann/connex 1G8 - bmx kette
gruß


----------



## nightwolf (20. April 2009)

Der Exzentriker ist ein gegenueber 'normal' deutlich verkleinertes Innenlager, um im normalen BSA-Gehaeuse einen Exzentermechanismus unterzubringen.

Ich will nicht unken, aber ich haette Angst, das Ding kurzfristig zu Brei zu treten. Gerade weil ich beim SSP bergauf mit Kraft fahren muss und nicht so wie beim Rohlex-MTB oder beim Langstrecken-KK-RR den richtigen Gang einlegen kann und weiterhin ganz locker einen Fuss nach dem anderen nach vorn fallen lassen kann.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## ONE78 (20. April 2009)

na, das ist so nicht ganz richtig.

der Ex hat gleich große lager wie alle anderen HT2-lager auch.
bei ht2-liegen die lager ja außerhalb vom bsa-gehäuse und beim ex ebenfalls.

der einzige schwachpunkt der konstruktion (meine bescheidene meinung nach), ist die klemmung der exzenterschalen, das sind mickrige M3-schrauben. und wie bzw. ob die am berg mit einer kleinen übersetzung und ordentlich tritt halten ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (20. April 2009)

So oder so, Exzentriker 149 Euro, hmm, ganz schoen viel Holz
Und was kostet ein passender Rahmen, z. B. mit verschiebbaren Rohloffausfallern? Ist der teurer? 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## chri55 (20. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> die stylo ssp kurbel ist der letzte mist. hab die auf meinem einen ssp. die baut da so breit da steigst du ab wie john wayne vom pferd.
> 
> die geht am hinterbau links und rechts je fast 2 cm weit vorbei.
> 
> ich werd mir für das rad ne alfine holen. die hab ich am 2. ssp und bin da bei weiten mehr zufrieden



danke, dann scheidet die wohl als würdiger Nachfolger für meine XTR heul aus.





ONE78 schrieb:


> Bei dem DMR mußt du aufpassten, der geht (hab ich gehört) nur mit schmalen Schaltungsketten.



is richtig, hab aber kein Problem damit. hab bei mir die Gummirolle links und rechts aufgefeilt, sodass auch breite Ketten reinpassen.


@ONE78: was ist das für ne Kurbel? auch Truvativ?


----------



## böser_wolf (20. April 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Und was kostet ein passender Rahmen, z. B. mit verschiebbaren Rohloffausfallern? Ist der teurer?
> 
> LG ... Wolfi




ich denk der exzentriker ist für leute die einen rahmen haben und weiterfahren wollen

also die lager sind  nicht ganz so breit wie die ht2 lager 
ich hab meinen ex jetzt 1 jahr und hab ihn halb/halb ssp und rohloff gefahren
keine problem trotz 85kg+ fahrfertig


----------



## ONE78 (20. April 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> @ONE78: was ist das für ne Kurbel? auch Truvativ?



truvativ omnium


----------



## nightwolf (20. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich denk der exzentriker ist für leute die einen rahmen haben und weiterfahren wollen (..)


 Der war gut


----------



## Pilatus (20. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ach ja geht halt nur bis 33 kettenblätter  aber wer braucht mehr


Warum das?
Weil das Ritzel sonst gegen die Kettenstrebe kommt?


----------



## böser_wolf (20. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Warum das?
> Weil das Ritzel sonst gegen die Kettenstrebe kommt?



ne weils schei55e ausschaut

hmm hab grad mal nachgeschaut geht doch größer 
es gibt sogar 44z mit bmx 1schrauben befestigung
(in meinen bmx katalogen gibts nur bis 33z)
das problem mit bmx kurbeln ist die achse 
um auf eine 50er kettenlinie zu kommen brauchts ne min 160mm
achslänge und da gibts nicht viel


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2009)

es gibt extra BMX-Achsen für MTBs. Die sind 155mm lang. 
Kettenblätter gibt es eben in allen größen.


----------



## Coffee (22. April 2009)

3 Stunden alt, erste Probefahrt ist ebenfalls schon absolviert 

lg coffee


----------



## Freistiler (22. April 2009)

Oh mein Gott ist das toll! Allen Ernstes! Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbly (22. April 2009)

Ja, schön, nur der weiße Sattel und die weißen Griffe stören irgendwie ein wenig. Jedenfalls mich.


----------



## aristeas (22. April 2009)

Schade, dass der Rahmen mit diesem klobigen Kettenspannmechanismus kommt -- siehe auch Chaka Pele etc. Ansonsten sehr schoen anzuschauen.


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2009)

Traumhaft schön ! Hier passen weiße Teile mal perfekt.


----------



## inhumanity (22. April 2009)

schön!


----------



## nightwolf (22. April 2009)

Freistiler schrieb:


> *Oh mein Gott ist das toll! Allen Ernstes! Super!*


Das muss man groesser schreiben ... und fett


----------



## mhetl (22. April 2009)

Ah, fertig. Super siehts aus, obwohl ich auch sagen würde, das der weiße Sattel und die Griffe, nicht so 100% sind. Aber es mir dir gefallen. Hoffe ich kann es live in Dresden sehen, bei der SSEC. 

Gruß

Maik


----------



## RealNBK (22. April 2009)

Ja, ist sehr schön geworden. Ich finde diesen "Kettenspanntmechanismus" also die Ausfallenden hingegen wunderbar und es wäre meine Wahl wenn ich denn mal eine hätte.
Es ist leicht, stabil und sehr variabel. 
Kann es sein das die Kettenstreben etwas länger geraten sind?  oder liegt das am kleinen Blatt?


----------



## lightmetal (22. April 2009)

Saugut.


----------



## nightwolf (22. April 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> (...) Kann es sein das die Kettenstreben etwas länger geraten sind?  (...)


Aeh ... Nein. Ein Blick in die Spexx enthuellt eine 425.
http://www.kocmo.de/images/products/100028/geo.pdf

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (22. April 2009)

Oh ja die kosmischen Räder sind doch immer was fürs Auge, schöner Aufbau! Auch weiß ist hier mal passend. 
Ist das ne Standardgeometrie oder Custom?


----------



## aristeas (22. April 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> "Kettenspann*t*mechanismus" also die Ausfallenden hingegen wunderbar und es wäre meine Wahl wenn ich denn mal eine hätte.
> Es ist leicht, stabil und sehr variabel.


Wie immer -- wenn man nicht zu allem 'Bravo!' sagt...


----------



## Levty (22. April 2009)

Ist jetzt zwar leicht Offtopic, aber:




böser_wolf schrieb:


> schei55e


... jetzt weiß ich wieso Marzocchi ihre Gabeln jetzt u.a. '55' nennen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. April 2009)

Zitier ich mich eben mal selbst:


berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @coffee
> Wunderschön.



mMn vieeeeeeeeel besser gelungen als das Singlespeed-Strickmützchen. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/304414


----------



## hirnke (22. April 2009)

Hier mal meines. Sattel kommt noch was anderes, pedalen auch. Dann wirds demnächst lackiert, wie wird nicht verraten. Weiß jemand ob die bremshebel (avid sd2) mit rennradbremsen zu fahren sind? Hab glaube mal irgendwo gelesen das sie v-brake und canti, also auch rennradbremmsen tauglich sind. Diese hätte ich nämlich noch gerne an dem radl. Hirnke


----------



## painmuds (22. April 2009)

so mein winterprojekt ist bis auf die kettenlinie fertig... gabel noch einstellen und morgen gehts ab einmal um den see... ;-) entschuldigt die schlechten fotos. mach irgendwann nochmal ein paar bessere. 











gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anonymfixer (23. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> 3 Stunden alt, erste Probefahrt ist ebenfalls schon absolviert
> 
> lg coffee



eigentlich so etwas ähnliches wie hübsch, aber... aber... also das sieht aus, als wären die räder viel zu klein für den rahmen. wasn da passiert?!


----------



## chickenway-user (23. April 2009)

painmuds schrieb:


> so mein winterprojekt ist bis auf die kettenlinie fertig... gabel noch einstellen und morgen gehts ab einmal um den see... ;-) entschuldigt die schlechten fotos. mach irgendwann nochmal ein paar bessere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und jetzt bitte noch anständige Reifen...

Das Kocmo ist schön. Nur schauen die Räder tatsächlich zu klein aus, oder die Kettenstreben zu lang...
Der Hintergrund ist geil!


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2009)

aristeas schrieb:


> Schade, dass der Rahmen mit diesem klobigen Kettenspannmechanismus kommt -- siehe auch Chaka Pele etc. Ansonsten sehr schoen anzuschauen.



Klobig? Nachdem ich an meinen Ex SSP (das weiße Endorfin) die Rohloffausfallenden zu schätzen gelernt habe, würde ich mir nie mehr andere an einem SSP kaufen. Zudem wurde der Kocmo Rahmen ja modiviziert, dh keine Zuganschläge und keine Bremsmomentabstützung  Udn man muss nicht ständig die Dic neu einstellen wenn man mal die Kette spannt (wie bei horizontalen normalen Ausfallern!











HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Oh ja die kosmischen Räder sind doch immer was fürs Auge, schöner Aufbau! Auch weiß ist hier mal passend.
> Ist das ne Standardgeometrie oder Custom?



Ja, standart Rohloff Rahmen ABER: keine Zuganschläge für den Schaltzug (ist ja auch ein SSP) und die Bremsmomentabstützung die normal hinten links am Rohloffausfaller ist ist WEG 



anonymfixer schrieb:


> eigentlich so etwas ähnliches wie hübsch, aber... aber... also das sieht aus, als wären die räder viel zu klein für den rahmen. wasn da passiert?!



? Räder zu klein für den Rahmen? ist ein 17" finde die Proportionen passen schon.

Danke an alle

lg coffee


----------



## nightwolf (23. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> (...) ? Räder zu klein für den Rahmen? ist ein 17" finde die Proportionen passen schon. (...)


Wenn ich jetzt gehaessig waere, wuerde ich schreiben, _'lass Dir nix erzaehlen von so ein paar bloedgekifften 29er-Fahrern'_, aber ich bin ja gaaanz lieb und deswegen halt ich mein Maul   

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2009)

das kocmo ist verdammt gut!
viel spass beim rumheizen.


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


>



Ich wills auch nochmal zitieren...

Wie liegt der Rahmen preislich ?


----------



## ONE78 (23. April 2009)

auch von mir @coffee sehr schickes bike

haste noch mehr detailbilder? 
oder ne teileliste?
was wiegt das teil?

bin ein bisschen neugierig


----------



## Kelme (23. April 2009)

Guckst du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5824908#post5824908


----------



## nightwolf (23. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> (...) Wie liegt der Rahmen preislich ?


Sag mal, haben hier manche kein Internet oder was?  
http://www.kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=1&scat=0&id=100028

Erst fragt einer nach der Kettenstrebenlaenge, jetzt kommt einer wg. des Preises ...


----------



## anonymfixer (23. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> ...
> ? Räder zu klein für den Rahmen? ist ein 17" finde die Proportionen passen schon.
> ...



da ist jeweils noch sehr viel luft zwischen reifen und dem rest des fahrrades. vorn ok, weil federgabel-geo, aber hinten sieht es komisch aus. der trend ging doch auch bei mtbs mal eher zum kurzen hinterbau. fand ich einen guten (trend).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (23. April 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Sag mal, haben hier manche kein Internet oder was?
> http://www.kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=1&scat=0&id=100028
> 
> Erst fragt einer nach der Kettenstrebenlaenge, jetzt kommt einer wg. des Preises ...


vielleicht halten einfach nur manche den preis auf der seite für UNGLAUBLICH ÜBERTEUERT(!) und UNREALISTISCH(!)


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2009)

es gibt ja zur Not auch ne PM funktion 

Übrigens, falls hier die gleiche Frage kommt wie in der Titanium Galerie:

*Die Gabel gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen*

es existiert ja das Gerücht das es diese nicht mehr einzeln gibt. Ich habe eben noch mal mit Kocmo direkt telefoniert und mir diese Info aus erster Hand geholt.

lg coffee


----------



## nightwolf (23. April 2009)

_booze_ schrieb:


> vielleicht halten einfach nur manche den preis auf der seite fÃ¼r UNGLAUBLICH ÃBERTEUERT(!) und UNREALISTISCH(!)


Wahrscheinlich ist das die Erklaerung 

Ich beantworte noch mal ein paar Fragen sicherheitshalber im Voraus:

Q: Kostet Titan immer so viel?
A: Ja, leider, das Material ist an sich schon teuer und die Stueckzahlen sind gering

Q: Kann man da nix dagegen machen?
A: Nur die ueblichen Loesungen: Reich heiraten, bei Hartz IV beschaiszen, Bankueberfall, im naechsten Leben mehr Umsicht bei Auswahl der Eltern etc.

Q: Ist es das wert?
A: Man goennt sich ja sonst nix

Q: Ich moechte einen Titanrahmen haben, meine Frau wuerde das Geld aber im Leben nicht genehmigen. Gibt es einen Trick, wie ich heimlich an das Geld komme?
A: Bestelle Deinen Titanrahmen zeitgleich mit ihrer neuen Designerkueche. Hat bei meinem Langstrecken-RR funktioniert, neben den 20-30 kâ¬ fallen diese 1.5 kâ¬ kaum mehr auf.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2009)

lg coffee


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Solange du der Regierung die Rechnungen nicht vorlegen mußt, kannst du ja normale Verschleierungstaktiken benutzen...


----------



## _booze_ (23. April 2009)

gut wenn man jetzt betrachtet das ein titan-keramik-overlay mich fast genau soviel wie der rahmen gekostet hÃ¤tte und da vielleicht 1000mal weniger material dran ist, dann isses schon ein schnÃ¤ppchen ...designerkÃ¼che fÃ¼r 20-30kâ¬? bist du der innenarchitekt der dauernd in dokus kommt weil er sich eine kÃ¼che in der preisklasse in seine 40-zimmer-villa bauen lÃ¤sst?


----------



## nightwolf (23. April 2009)

_booze_ schrieb:


> (...) ...designerkÃ¼che fÃ¼r 20-30kâ¬?


jetzt hab ich dann doch mal nachgesehen, so ca. 20 kâ¬ war wohl das *gesamte* Budget fuer Handwerkerleistungen bei unserem Umzug, also Kueche *und* Bad  


_booze_ schrieb:


> bist du der innenarchitekt der dauernd in dokus kommt weil er sich eine kÃ¼che in der preisklasse in seine 40-zimmer-villa bauen lÃ¤sst?


Siehe oben - Leider nein 

Aber wenn, dann wuerde ich mir auch so ein Fahrrad kaufen 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## RealNBK (23. April 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Erst fragt einer nach der Kettenstrebenlaenge, jetzt kommt einer wg. des Preises ...



Ich dachte hier sei es eine Custom geschichte. Ausfallenden sind hier viel schöner und der Rohloff-Rahmen auf der seite sieht komplett anders aus...


----------



## Boramaniac (23. April 2009)

Hallo @ all...

bin gerade dabei meine Fahrrad-Sammlung um ein Singlespeed
zu erweitern. Geplant sind möglichst alles ehemalige DDR-Teile
zu verwenden, wie originale Renak-Bahnnaben, Rasant-Bremse,
originale Simson-Fahrradkette. 

Die Basis:
60er-Jahre Mifa-Bahnrahmen Stahl






Einen Lenker dafür habe ich schon selbst gebaut:
Material Edelstahl, Länge 350mm, Griffenden gerändelt






Das fertige Rad werde ich dann hier posten, wenn es recht ist 

Gruß Bora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. April 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier sei es eine Custom geschichte. Ausfallenden sind hier viel schöner und der Rohloff-Rahmen auf der seite sieht komplett anders aus...



jepp. zudem hat der "neue" auch ein neues logo am steuerrohr vorne (als Pitch) (die alten hatten nur aufkleber) auf der seite hat der Rohloff auch einen integrierten steuersatz (also vorgesehen). Wollte aber ja unmbedingt einen normalen verbauen  und ich habe extra die zuganschläge für rohloff weggelassen und dafür das linke ausfallende extra die bremsmommentabstützung wegmachen lassen. und ich muss sagen ich war super angenehm vom finisch überrascht (die umsetzung meiner wünsche wurden zu 100% erfüllt)  dafür habe ich gerne die 5 wochen gewartet, auch wenns hart war 

coffee


----------



## RealNBK (23. April 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Einen Lenker dafür habe ich schon selbst gebaut:
> Material Edelstahl, Länge 350mm, Griffenden gerändelt



Das teil ist jetzt aber nicht Massiv, oder? Das wiegt doch min. 1,5 Kilo! Für nen Lenker!!! Jungs denkt doch mal nach!


----------



## Seniorenzivi (23. April 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Hallo @ all...
> 
> bin gerade dabei meine Fahrrad-Sammlung um ein Singlespeed
> zu erweitern. Geplant sind möglichst alles ehemalige DDR-Teile
> ...



 
Ich will dir ja den Spaß net nehmen, aber das ist ein Treckingrahmen(Seit wann haben Bahnrahmen eine Halterung für Luftpumpen?) mit einem ungeheuer laaaaangem Radstand und einer Geometrie die nicht wirklich für den "Einsatz" geeignet ist. Der Rahmen ist eher eine gute Grundlage als Cruiser, aber nicht um ihn mit Renakbahnnaben aufzuwerten.  Alte Teile vom Flohmarkt sind da eher angebracht.


----------



## Boramaniac (23. April 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Das teil ist jetzt aber nicht Massiv, oder? Das wiegt doch min. 1,5 Kilo! Für nen Lenker!!! Jungs denkt doch mal nach!



Nein, ist natürlich Edelstahlrohr mit verschweißten Enden.

Gruß Bora


----------



## BQuark (23. April 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist das die Erklaerung
> Q: Kostet Titan immer so viel?
> A: Ja, leider, das Material ist an sich schon teuer und die Stueckzahlen sind gering



Solche Rahmen, wie Kocmo oder Schmolke verlassen die Schmieden aus Russland zum Preis von etwa 400 Euro, und Airborne in China.
So teuer werden die erst im Westen.


----------



## nightwolf (23. April 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier sei es eine Custom geschichte. Ausfallenden sind hier viel schöner und der Rohloff-Rahmen auf der seite sieht komplett anders aus...


Das ist schon richtig, aber fuer laengere Kettenstreben als das Serienmodell gaebe es eigentlich keinen sinnvollen Grund und was die anderen Modifikationen betrifft: Denkt Euch einfach pro Sonderwunsch 35.- Euro Aufpreis hinzu  - Wobei das Weglassen der Seilzugfuehrungen moeglicherweise ja auch kostenneutral gewesen sein koennte ... 

Manchmal ist es echt schwierig  


BQuark schrieb:


> (...) So teuer werden die erst im Westen


Ganz neue Erkenntnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (23. April 2009)

BQuark schrieb:


> Solche Rahmen, wie Kocmo oder Schmolke verlassen die Schmieden aus Russland zum Preis von etwa 400 Euro, und Airborne in China.
> So teuer werden die erst im Westen.


evtl. sogar noch weniger, habe letztens einen sehr interessanten artikel gelesen wie zb russland verwertbare rohstoffe wie titan, edelstahl, etc. aus seinen langsam verrottenden u-booten rückgewinnt um das ganze dann per schleuderpreis loszuwerden...das die ganze sache dann unbelastet ist (chemisch, biologisch oder radioatkiv sucht euch was aus, davon war dort keine rede) kann keiner garantieren...von daher viel spaß mit dem kocmo, auf das dir der arm abfalle


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Bei den Russen hat man auch die Gewissheit, dass die Dinger halten.
Die Schweißer haben in ihrem früheren Leben MIGs etc. geschweißt.


----------



## michael17 (23. April 2009)

_booze_ schrieb:


> evtl. sogar noch weniger, habe letztens einen sehr interessanten artikel gelesen wie zb russland verwertbare rohstoffe wie titan, edelstahl, etc. aus seinen langsam verrottenden u-booten rückgewinnt um das ganze dann per schleuderpreis loszuwerden...das die ganze sache dann unbelastet ist (chemisch, biologisch oder radioatkiv sucht euch was aus, davon war dort keine rede) kann keiner garantieren...von daher viel spaß mit dem kocmo, auf das dir der arm abfalle



Hallo booze,

wo hast´n das gelesen? Die Story geistert schon seit den 90er Jahren rum.
 Damals war ich auch sehr vorsichtig mit Ti zweifelhafter Herkunft.
 Inzwischen glaube ich, dass man diesbezüglich sensibler ist und eine mögliche Kontamination feststellen würde.

Das Kocmo ist auf alle Fälle Klasse!


----------



## _booze_ (23. April 2009)

seit den 90ern? uiuiui...der artikel war in ner ausgabe des spiegels die ich in ner wg aufm klo gelesen hab (klingt jetzt etwas bedenklich aber hey ich war dicht und das ding fiel mir ins auge  )...schien aber keine wirklich aktuelle ausgabe gewesen zu sein von daher keine ahnung...


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2009)

Wie geil ! Jetzt gehen die Fetischisten nicht nur mit Waage, sondern auch noch mit dem Geigerzähler zum Händler --- "Welche von den Rahmen da strahlt denn am wenigsten ?"


----------



## Boramaniac (23. April 2009)

Seniorenzivi schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja den Spaß net nehmen, aber das ist ein Treckingrahmen



egal... Der Rahmen ist nunmal über und wird zum SSP mutieren.
Wie genau werd' ich im Laufe des Bauens sicher immer mal wieder
neu überdenken... Wie immer...

Gruß Bora


----------



## hirnke (23. April 2009)

seniorenzivi schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja den spaß net nehmen, aber das ist ein treckingrahmen(seit wann haben bahnrahmen eine halterung für luftpumpen?) mit einem ungeheuer laaaaangem radstand und einer geometrie die nicht wirklich für den "einsatz" geeignet ist. Der rahmen ist eher eine gute grundlage als cruiser, aber nicht um ihn mit renakbahnnaben aufzuwerten.  Alte teile vom flohmarkt sind da eher angebracht.



spacko


----------



## Boramaniac (23. April 2009)

hirnke schrieb:


> spacko



Lass ihn - ist eben seine Meinung. 

Er könnte ja recht haben, dass es ein Trecking-Rahmen ist.
Dann aber nur mit Rücktritt-Nabe, denn hinten gibt es keine
Möglichkeit eine Bremse zu befestigen.
Ich finde ihn dennoch schön. Und neu gepulvert wird er zu
neuem Leben erweckt werden. Ich lass mich vom Resultat
überraschen. 

Gruß Bora


----------



## nightwolf (24. April 2009)

hirnke schrieb:


> spacko


Sehr geistreicher Beitrag   - Das kann man 1:1 so zurueckgeben ...


Boramaniac schrieb:


> (...) Er könnte ja recht haben, dass es ein Trecking-Rahmen ist. (...)


Den Begriff 'Trekkingrad' (das schreibt man uebrigens *so*) gab es aber damals noch nicht, als dieser Rahmen gebaut wurde  

Dieser Rahmen ist ein traditioneller Tourenradrahmen, wie er vor allem vor dem Krieg ueblich war. Irgendwo schrieb mal einer, das solle lieber 'Torturenrad' genannt werden  
Sehr flache Winkel, sehr langer Radstand, sehr nachgiebig, sieht dann in komplett montiert ungefaehr so aus:







Das einzige, was es mit einem Bahnrad gemein hat, sind die nach hinten offenen Gabelenden (laut Sheldon sind sowas keine Ausfallenden)

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Coffee (24. April 2009)

_booze_ schrieb:


> evtl. sogar noch weniger, habe letztens einen sehr interessanten artikel gelesen wie zb russland verwertbare rohstoffe wie titan, edelstahl, etc. aus seinen langsam verrottenden u-booten rückgewinnt um das ganze dann per schleuderpreis loszuwerden...das die ganze sache dann unbelastet ist (chemisch, biologisch oder radioatkiv sucht euch was aus, davon war dort keine rede) kann keiner garantieren...von daher viel spaß mit dem kocmo, auf das dir der arm abfalle



jetzt weis ich warum ich seit der Karton mit dem Rahmen hier angekommen ist aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr raus komme . Das verstärkt sich sogar noch seit dem ich täglich ein paar Runden auf dem neuen Ubootschrott drehe. Meine Haare sind inzwischen auch schon ganz kupfern geworden 

coffee

P.S. bei den ganzen verstrahlten Nahrungsmitteln, Trinkwasser, Kleidungsstücken die mit Chemien usw versetzt sind kommt es MIR auf so bissle plutoniumstrahlung nicht an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (24. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> (...) Meine Haare sind inzwischen auch schon ganz kupfern geworden  (...)


Steht Dir sicher sehr gut 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## ZeFlo (24. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich wills auch nochmal zitieren...



  ... bilder zitieren ist voll schei$$e


----------



## roesli (24. April 2009)

Das neuste Spielzeug auf dem Platz:

























Danke fürs Zuschauen, 

R.


----------



## Coffee (24. April 2009)

die farbe ist schön  also die vom rad  lenker gemschmackssache 

viel spaß damit

lg coffee


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finde ich eine sehr ansprechende flatbar variante 

wenn Du die jetzt in serie baust und noch *eloxiert* anbietest
hast Du in nullkommanix 1000 bestellungen aus japan und usa.

ps: ich würd einen nehmen


----------



## Radlerin (24. April 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Das neuste Spielzeug auf dem Platz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONE78 (24. April 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> R.



schickes rad 

aber der lenker ist geschmackssache

was sind denn das für reifen?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. April 2009)

Find's auch schick.  *fördert die Berliner Wirtschaft  *

Den Lenker find' ich zumindest interessant.  *Commuter Style  *

Vllt. sollte er mal nen On One Midge oder WTB Dropbar ranmachen bzw. ausprobieren, hm?!


----------



## roesli (24. April 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> schickes rad
> 
> aber der lenker ist geschmackssache
> 
> was sind denn das für reifen?



Lenker muss sein - der sorgt für ordentlich Vortrieb, damit ich die feinen Rolleigenschaften der Reifen wirklich nutzen kann 

Die Gummis kommen von Vredestein, nennen sich Perfect Moiree 26x2.1 und müssen den Vergleich mit den Ballonern von Schwalbe nicht scheuen. Auf jeden Fall sind sie schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (24. April 2009)




----------



## Wobbly (24. April 2009)

Geil. Solltest Du's irgendwann mal loswerden wollen, sag Bescheid. Ich würd's Dir abnehmen.


----------



## nightwolf (24. April 2009)

Farblich sehr harmonisch passend zu Wald und Wiese  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Seniorenzivi (24. April 2009)

hirnke schrieb:


> spacko


danke


----------



## michael17 (24. April 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>



    "Let the Good Times Roll"


----------



## Davidbelize (24. April 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>




schön...darfst du aber nicht im wald stehen lassen das findest du ja nie wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirnke (24. April 2009)

@ stalker
das bike ist hammergeil, ein fahrrad eben und nicht solch ein "ich bin besser teil"!! ich persönlich würde aber cantis an solch einem classic-rahmen bevorzugen. trotzdem ein wunderschönes gefährt!


----------



## nightwolf (25. April 2009)

hirnke schrieb:


> (...) ich persönlich würde aber cantis an solch einem classic-rahmen bevorzugen. (...)


Ob das ueberhaupt geht? Hinten sehe ich einen Canti-Gegenhalter hoechstens mit Zoom 200% und viel Phantasie.

Kann jetzt sein, dass keiner da ist, kann natuerlich auch sein, dass er sich nicht vom Gras im Hintergrund abhebt.
In dieser Perspektive waere der obendrein sowieso zu ca. 2/3 verdeckt. Schwer zu sagen 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Splatter666 (25. April 2009)

Moin!

So, wie ich das sehe, ist das n alter Specialized und der hat nen Canti-Gegenhalter...
Aber das Gerät wird ja auch gefahren, da sind Vs allemal besser...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. April 2009)

das es nicht unbedingt scheibenbremsen sein müssen sind wir uns ja alle einig aber Vs finde ich sollten an einem ernsthaften gelnderad das mindeste sein...

btw. mir gefällts auch


----------



## Matze L.E. (25. April 2009)

ist das eigentlich 69 oder wirkt das nur so durch die perspektive?


----------



## Rainbiker-2008 (27. April 2009)

@nightwolf den Cantihalter gibts siehe Seite 233

@stalker gabel und vorbau doch schwarz?? oder kommt oder kommt das ganze noch in rahmenfarbe?

was haste mit den raceking gemacht? die fand ich schöner!
aber ansonsten schönes rad


----------



## muckirules (27. April 2009)

hallo zusammen. hab hier viele anregungen gefunden und deshalb hier jetzt meine interpretation eines singlespeed bikes...











rahmen: peugeot aspin 1992 
kurbeln: shimano 105 (weiß lackiert)
pedale: mks
laufräder: weinmann DP18 + formula hubs
reifen weiß: CST
kette: kmc kool chain (blau)
brakes: custom - alluminium (weiß lackiert)
vorbau: nitto
lenker: techline straight bar 46cm
grips: oury
bremshebel: f-set (weiß gepulvert)
sattel: fizik (kommt noch ein anderer weiß blauer fizik nisene drauf)
gear ratio: 52/16


----------



## M!tch (27. April 2009)

schick, wenngleich ich glaube, dass der rahmen 'ne nummer kleiner sein könnte.

deine interpretation entspricht scheinbar zufällig der vieler anhänger einer gewissen städtischen zweiradszene. 

(das kfz-kennzeichen auf dem zweiten bild würde ich unkenntlich machen, ohne eine rechtliche begründung dafür zu kennne - oder vielleicht gerade deswegen.)


----------



## mubi (29. April 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> ist das eigentlich 69 oder wirkt das nur so durch die perspektive?



was ist denn mit deinen augen los?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (29. April 2009)

Unsagbar Schlechtes Bild, unsagbar schlecht gewickeltes Lenkerband (erstlingswerk...) meines liebsten Velos:





Aber - es ist neu. Das Foto, mehr davon im Fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (29. April 2009)

Ist das ein echter Ganelli mein Schätzchen oder hast du dir Sticker machen lassen?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (29. April 2009)

Der Tag, an dem Valli Alu Brutzelt, muss erst noch kommen, mein Gutster ;-)

Die Aufbebber hab ich jedoch von Ganelli, da ich mit der "Marke" und ihren Jüngern immer noch ordentlich sympathisiere. Find ich jetzt sogar schöner als irgendwelche Banderolen oder sogar Farbe.


----------



## lightmetal (29. April 2009)

Ja ich hätte mich auch stark gewundert mein Herzchen. 

Sehen wir uns in Winterberg bei den Dirtmasters?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (29. April 2009)

WiBe bestimmt nicht. Rumgealbere in Form von Slopestyle und Dirt überlasse ich lieber begabteren, jüngeren Clowns, und nur fürn DH 600 km zu fahren, naja. Da gibts schönere Strecken, auf denen man sein Fully nicht unterfordert ;-)


----------



## lightmetal (29. April 2009)

Ach pfff. Ich fahr viel weiter.


----------



## Crypter (1. Mai 2009)

Gerade fertig geworden:


----------



## kon (1. Mai 2009)

schörkellos und schick 

ich würd noch die blauen felgenaufkleber abmachen. das blau passt so gar nicht zum rest des rades.


----------



## one.nomad (1. Mai 2009)

Stadtidianer, der mal irgewann hoffentlich ins Gelände kommt, da muss ich aber noch am Spanner fummlen.

Ansonsten totale Baustelle...aber es wird.


----------



## michael17 (1. Mai 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Stadtidianer, der mal irgewann hoffentlich ins Gelände kommt, da muss ich aber noch am Spanner fummlen.
> 
> Ansonsten totale Baustelle...aber es wird.



Sieht schon verdammt gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (2. Mai 2009)

so, nächste fixe ausbaustufe. nachdem der alte rennradrahmen nicht so wirklich gepasst hat. gabs jetzt nen bahnrahmen mit carbongabel.





sattelstütze ist noch etwas hässlich und der vorbau zu kurz, aber das kommt demnächst.


----------



## Radlerin (2. Mai 2009)

Gefällt. Aber am Sattel müsste vielleicht auch noch was getan werden... so richtig will der nicht ins Bild (und zu den Reifen) passen... Ansonsten aber definitiv ein


----------



## crisb (2. Mai 2009)

was für ein rahmen ist das denn genau?


----------



## kimpel (3. Mai 2009)

crisb schrieb:


> was für ein rahmen ist das denn genau?


FORT, aber seit wann hat der "Track Air" nen integrierten Steuersatz?


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2009)

Meins, fertig:


----------



## kon (3. Mai 2009)

crisb schrieb:


> was für ein rahmen ist das denn genau?





kimpel schrieb:


> FORT, aber seit wann hat der "Track Air" nen integrierten Steuersatz?



sorry, daneben getippt. ist ein chaka kohola.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtsurfer (4. Mai 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Hallo @ all...
> 
> Einen Lenker dafür habe ich schon selbst gebaut:
> Material Edelstahl, Länge 350mm, Griffenden gerändelt



Endlich hats jemand gemacht! Hätt ich die Möglichkeit Metall auf dem Niveau zu bearbeiten hätte ich mir längst einen gemacht, und den für mich obligatorischen bremshebel gleich drangeschweisst.


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2009)

Damit es auch in der Galerie ist:


----------



## Mr.T (4. Mai 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Der Tag, an dem Valli Alu Brutzelt, muss erst noch kommen, mein Gutster ;-)
> 
> Die Aufbebber hab ich jedoch von Ganelli, da ich mit der "Marke" und ihren Jüngern immer noch ordentlich sympathisiere. Find ich jetzt sogar schöner als irgendwelche Banderolen oder sogar Farbe.



Aha hier wird ja rumgeschäkert...


----------



## exto (4. Mai 2009)

HäHä...

Biker-Beine...

Haste dir die Schienbeine beim Skidden so verranzt? Seeehr stilecht. So muss das!!!


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> HäHä...
> 
> Biker-Beine...
> 
> Haste dir die Schienbeine beim Skidden so verranzt? Seeehr stilecht. So muss das!!!



Ne, das Bike hat heute erst die Jungfernfahrt mit dem endgültigem Aufbau gehabt. Die Narben kommen noch...  Bin sooo heiß drauf, es zu fahren.


----------



## kon (4. Mai 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Damit es auch in der Galerie ist:



schön knallig bunt. habe selten ein bike gesehen, welches so gut zum t-shirt passt 

p.s. hat der vorbau so nen langen schaft? sieht ja schon fast gefährlich aus.


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2009)

Hab ich auch gedacht. Aber die Markierung ist schon einen cm tief drin...


----------



## michael17 (4. Mai 2009)

Etwas mehr Stilsicherheit bei der Wahl Deiner Garderobe wäre wünschenswert!


----------



## D.S. (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## Capospeeder (5. Mai 2009)

mein capo 2009. klar ist es für mich persönlich DAS bike. aber geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden 

fahre das gute stück mit einer 46 : 16 übersetzung. für dit city und den thüringer wald nahezu perfekt. ok, ein bissl muss man schon reintreten am einen oder anderen berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capospeeder (5. Mai 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/345651


----------



## hirnke (5. Mai 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Damit es auch in der Galerie ist:



Schön, auch die farben, ich stehe auf die schrillen farben der achtziger jahre. Aber ne fixierung der sattelstange mittels schraube und mutter ist unabdingbar! Oder haste die sattelstange mittels pattex fixiert?
Und hau dir da ne bremse ans radl, wenns auch die optik schmälert, wenigsten vorne. Wenn du meinst ein harter hund zu sein mußt du sie ja erst gaaanz zum schluß nutzen, glaub mir, deine knochen und eltern werdens dir danken!
Meine ellis mußten mich schon drei mal mit matschauge besuchen, auch mit bremse...

Tante edit ist wieder da: ganz unten fehlt die kettenblattschraube, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Levty (5. Mai 2009)

hirnke schrieb:


> Schön, auch die farben, ich stehe auf die schrillen farben der achtziger jahre. Aber ne fixierung der sattelstange mittels schraube und mutter ist unabdingbar! Oder haste die sattelstange mittels pattex fixiert?
> Und hau dir da ne bremse ans radl, wenns auch die optik schmälert, wenigsten vorne. Wenn du meinst ein harter hund zu sein mußt du sie ja erst gaaanz zum schluß nutzen, glaub mir, deine knochen und eltern werdens dir danken!
> Meine ellis mußten mich schon drei mal mit matschauge besuchen, auch mit bremse...
> 
> Tante edit ist wieder da: ganz unten fehlt die kettenblattschraube, oder täuscht das?


Aaaalles richtig. Bis auf die Stütze. Die ist in den lezten 24 Jahren festgerostet. Habe sie mit Schraubstock, WD40 und Erhitzen nicht rausbekommen. Von daher bleibt das so.

Bremse kommt, Schraubachse hinten kommt (im Mom noch mit Schnellspanner ). Und die Kettenblattschraube hab ich auch, nur die Hülse ist mir heute unter die Werkbank gekullert. Wird noch nachgeholt. 
Die Schrauben werde ich vielleicht auch in eine der 3 Farben bringen. Mal sehen.

Der Michael17 hat einen guten Geschmack für Farben. Zum Glück haste meine Socken verschont


----------



## hirnke (5. Mai 2009)

Hatte ich auch mal mit ner festgegammelten sattelstütze, bei einem 28" mifa rad was ich als elfjähriger zu weinachten bekam und nach etlichen jahren aus dem keller holte, ist krass, wenn die sitzen sind sie nicht mehr zu bewegen. Kettenblattschrauben in farbe sind geil, ich würde sie pink oder was das ist machen. Oder einfach noch ne farbe reinbringen;  schlichtes weiß. Hab das mal an einem eben so knalligem rad wie deines gesehen, der hatte aber auch noch weiße bremszüge, hammer!


----------



## olli (5. Mai 2009)

Das Rahmenset habe ich für 67.- in der Bucht geschossen, um endlich mal meine Reste verwerten zu können:


----------



## biker1967 (5. Mai 2009)

Schöne Reste-Verwertung


----------



## Stratoliner (5. Mai 2009)

Noch mehr 80er




Aber dem Fahrer scheint schlecht zu sein.


----------



## keks'(: (5. Mai 2009)

gibts das capo auch in farbe?, also du weisst scho .. .xD


----------



## RealNBK (5. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das letvty etwas zu Clownsmäßig, aber das bleibt ihm ja überlassen. Ist ja auch schön so viele verschiedene Räder zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical (5. Mai 2009)

Mal das Stadtrad wieder aufgebaut:


----------



## michael17 (5. Mai 2009)

Radical schrieb:


> Mal das Stadtrad wieder aufgebaut:



Allerdings: Ein grosszügiger Umgang mit Farbe könnte nicht schaden.
Steht das Bike auf Deinem Bett?


----------



## crisb (5. Mai 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Das Rahmenset habe ich für 67.- in der Bucht geschossen, um endlich mal meine Reste verwerten zu können:



Wie machst du das mit der Kettenspannung? Sieht nicht so aus, als könnte man da groß was verschieben ...


----------



## Boramaniac (5. Mai 2009)

Capospeeder schrieb:
			
		

> mein capo 2009....aber geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden



... ich find's schön stimmig. Schickes Rad.

Gruß Bora


----------



## nightwolf (5. Mai 2009)

crisb schrieb:


> Wie machst du das mit der Kettenspannung? Sieht nicht so aus, als könnte man da groß was verschieben ...


Guckst Du Ausfallende an, siehst Du Kettenspanner daneben 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## RealNBK (5. Mai 2009)

Radical schrieb:


>



Du brauchst es garnicht verstecken, das seh ich auf den ersten Blick dass es ein Paddy Wagon ist!  Meins fahr ich aber lieber auf Tour mit Rennlenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capospeeder (5. Mai 2009)

nee nee, hab leider kein farbiges foto zu bieten. is auch nicht schlimm, da das capo nur schwarz und weiß enthält. ein farbfoto würde also genauso aussehen, nur mit grüner natur im hintergrund


----------



## crisb (5. Mai 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Guckst Du Ausfallende an, siehst Du Kettenspanner daneben
> 
> LG ... Wolfi



ups


----------



## Nafets190 (5. Mai 2009)

Mein Velo.









Gruß
Stefan


----------



## michael17 (5. Mai 2009)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Mein Velo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Velo  und sehr geile Location im Ringlokschuppen!


----------



## chri55 (5. Mai 2009)

@Stefan: haste die Kette einfach mit eingesprüht oder ne farbige gekauft?
gefällt mir! das Grüne im Hintergrund sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## Nafets190 (5. Mai 2009)

Die Kette gibts so zu kaufen, passt zufällig perfekt zum Rahmen.
Bilder vom grünen gibts im never stop pedaling thread in der Galerie.


----------



## Radlerin (6. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder - und schickes Rad.


----------



## eld0n (6. Mai 2009)

Hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem Sommerrad:






Ein guter alter Peloton-Rahmen, DP18/Miche Pista-LRS, Reste aus der Teilekiste =)
Die Kette hängt inzwischen noch ärger durch. Die Tank Chain ist trotz der sehr mächtigen Optik nicht empfehlenswert, längt sich etwa so wie billige Haushaltsgummis.


----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2009)

Wie ist die Übersetzung?
Der Lenker rockt!


----------



## lightmetal (6. Mai 2009)

In welche Sprache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2009)

hab jetz endlich auch eins!!!

tadaaaa....




Fährt schonmalsehr schön


----------



## Seniorenzivi (6. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hab jetz endlich auch eins!!!
> 
> tadaaaa....
> 
> ...



Jetzt noch ein Vorderradbremse und du bist kein Idiot mehr.....


aber das Rad ist hübsch....


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2009)

Seniorenzivi schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein Vorderradbremse und du bist kein Idiot mehr.....
> 
> 
> aber das Rad ist hübsch....



Jap. Gab ein paar Problem bei den Cantibolzen
Ne neue Gabel is schon unterwegs!
Und danke


----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> In welche Sprache?


Wenn du schon so nett fragst, dann Russisch


----------



## lightmetal (6. Mai 2009)

Nur weil ich Ossi bin...


----------



## biker1967 (6. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hab jetz endlich auch eins!!!
> 
> tadaaaa....
> 
> ...




Wie denn? Kein GT??


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Wie denn? Kein GT??




gab grad nix in der preisklasse, was mir gefallen hätte.
oder hast du ein altes avalanche oder karakoram und würdest mit mir tauschen??


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Mai 2009)

Das hat er doch da her, oder?! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=388942&highlight=bridgestone

@agressor
Ne andere, schmälere Kurbel (alte schwarze LX vllt.?!!!) fände ich auch nicht verkehrt. Aber gut find ich den grünen Flite der mit der grünen Gabel korrespondiert.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Mai 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Damit es auch in der Galerie ist:



Daran können sich manche hier ein Bsp. nehmen. *gutes Foto, individuell-farbliches Setup*das paßt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eld0n (7. Mai 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Wie ist die Übersetzung?
> Der Lenker rockt!




Hmm, so 42:16 glaub ich, jedenfalls ne Wolke auf der Fahrbahn =) 
Der Lenker is linksrum leider Unfallopfer, knarzt auch schon seltsam. Sollte ihn wohl ersetzen.


----------



## thomask (7. Mai 2009)

Mein neuster Aufbau.
Übersetzung: 42:11  für dicke Schenkel.


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Mai 2009)

sorry doppel-post


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Mai 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Daran können sich manche hier ein Bsp. nehmen. *gutes Foto, individuell-farbliches Setup*das paßt*



sehr schön bunt dieses rad,wunderbar,nur schade das er eine farblose bremse montiert hat.


----------



## michael17 (7. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sehr schön bunt dieses rad,wunderbar,nur schade das er eine unsichtbare bremse montiert hat.



Levty hat doch geschrieben, dass eine Bremse noch kommt (#7705).
Sicher sichtbar, ob farbig oder unbunt, Hauptsache sicher!


----------



## lightmetal (7. Mai 2009)

42:11 ist männlich. Zum Angeben fährt man doch aber auch so das man es sieht... 53er Blatt oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2009)

Ja, Bremse kommt noch. Aber die wird farblos bleiben, also ich lackiere da nix mehr. (wobei... =))

Soweit lässts sich sagen: Ich habe fertig!


----------



## keks'(: (7. Mai 2009)

es sieht so photoshopmäßig aus ... . die farben .. wow


----------



## Radlerin (7. Mai 2009)

Ich finds klasse. Allerdings... wenn man sich den Sattel so ansieht, könnte der Rahmen doch etwas groß sein? Aber auch egal, die Farben sind 1A!


----------



## michael17 (7. Mai 2009)

keks'(: schrieb:


> es sieht so photoshopmäßig aus ... . die farben .. wow



Das liegt an der Canon Ixus 80 IS , da knallen solche Farben extrem, genau wie bei den roten Streifen auf den Pfosten im Hintergrund.

@ Levty: Das Bike wird mit immer besser .
Um das Lackieren der Bremse kommst Du wohl nicht drumrum!


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2009)

Zum Sattel:
Die Stütze hat sich festgefressen, da hilft nix mehr. Nicht mal der Schraubstock hat etwas gebracht. So hab ichs einfach gelassen. Mir fehlen zur optimalen Sitzposition 2cm Sattelhöhe.

In Wirklichkeit sind die Farben satter und knallen genauso. Mir ist das Rad schon zu schade zum Anlehnen. Es hängt so schön an der Wand 

Jetzt ist nur die Frage: Welche Farbe die Bremse? Hebel, Leitung, Bremszangen...


----------



## chri55 (7. Mai 2009)

hm, mit ner Bremse kratzt du den schönen Lack wieder von der Felge runter. könnte nach gewisser Zeit ******* aussehen


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> hm, mit ner Bremse kratzt du den schönen Lack wieder von der Felge runter. könnte nach gewisser Zeit ******* aussehen


Der Lack WIRD runtergehen. Habe schön überlegt das Rad bei meiner Mutter ins Rad einzubauen (mein Vater fährt einen 26" SSP) und mit ihrer Bremse den Lack runterzuhauen, um meine Beläge nicht zu verhunzen.

Und da der Lack sich Regelmäßig abfahren wird, sollte das noch im Rahmen halten. Klar, wird da ein silberner Streifen sein, aber was soll ich machen. Stempelbremse?


----------



## chri55 (7. Mai 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Habe schön überlegt das Rad bei meiner Mutter ins Rad einzubauen (mein Vater fährt einen 26" SSP) und mit ihrer Bremse den Lack runterzuhauen, um meine Beläge nicht zu verhunzen.



lieber ihre Beläge verhunzen 



Levty schrieb:


> Stempelbremse?



die Bremse an sich ist leider konstruktionsbedingt zu hässlich, dann doch lieber der Silberstreifen. aber generell eine gute Idee zur Fixedunterstützung.


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> lieber ihre Beläge verhunzen





Das hab ich mir auch gedacht! Is sich für nix fies, die Jugend von heute! Ich fürchte, als Ehefrau und Mutter in einer Familie von Bike-Bekloppten hat man nix zu lachen. Meine Ex-Gattin wird das sicher gern bestätigen 




your enemy schrieb:


> die Bremse an sich ist leider konstruktionsbedingt zu hässlich, dann doch lieber der Silberstreifen. aber generell eine gute Idee zur Fixedunterstützung.



In diesem Fall würd ich sagen: Geniale Idee! Unbedingt machen! die Karre lebt doch von ihrer schrillen Optik. Ne farblich passend unpassende Stempelbremse wär doch die Krönung !!!


----------



## nightwolf (7. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> (...) als Ehefrau und Mutter in einer Familie von Bike-Bekloppten hat man nix zu lachen (...)


Wahrscheinlich ungefaehr so viel oder wenig wie ein Ehemann und Vater in einer Familie von rothaarigen Zicken  
Kaum habe ich das geschrieben, wirbelt die achtjaehrige Zicke durchs Arbeitszimmer und moniert die Unauffindbarkeit einer Pluesch-Diddlmaus  

Mit einer Trommelbremse koennte man den Lack auf der Felge noch schonen ... Dafuer braucht es auch keine spezielle Gabel, darf nur nicht zu labbrig sein.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (7. Mai 2009)

Um halb zehn?

ts ts ts


----------



## m(A)ui (7. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hab jetz endlich auch eins!!!
> 
> tadaaaa....
> 
> ...










maui


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> maui



 Schöner Aufbau 
Wenn ich mir den MB-3 Schriftzug aufm Sattelrohr so angucke, is das der selbe Rahmen!
Hast du ne Ahnung wie alt das gute Stück is?


----------



## nightwolf (8. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> (...) Hast du ne Ahnung wie alt das gute Stück is?


Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster: Noch kein AHead -> 1993 oder aelter.
Mein erstes MTB von 1994 war schon AHead.

Falls die Cantis auf Mauis Rad Original sind: Das scheinen wohl auch solche aus den fruehen 90ern zu sein. 
Erinnern mich ein wenig an meine ca. 1992er DX, die ich am Reiserad hatte.

LG ... Wolfi 

P.S.: @elsepe: Ja. Tochter geht nicht gern regulaer ins Bett. Lieber bissl spaeter. Frau kann ja in der Schule versaeumten Schlaf nachholen ...


----------



## m(A)ui (8. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau
> Wenn ich mir den MB-3 Schriftzug aufm Sattelrohr so angucke, is das der selbe Rahmen!
> Hast du ne Ahnung wie alt das gute Stück is?


Ist der selbe! 
Ist das 1991er modell: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1991/pages/bridgestone-1991-15.htm

Mittlerweile habe ich das MB-4 (gleicher Rahmen) in passender Groesse und aehnlicher ausstattung. Bilder folgen damnaext, am WE wird er vollends aufgebaut.

maui

p.s. magic gear = 36:19


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2009)

91? Wow! Dolles Ding.
Auch ohne Vorderbremse fährts sich um die Häuserblocks schon extremst gut.

Bei mir wär 32:14 fast der Magic Gear geworden...da lass ich mir aber nochwas einfalln.

36:19 is mir eindeutig zu dünn. Haupteinsatzort wird ja die Stadt.

Und danke für den Link! 

Wolfi, lagst schon nich verkehrt 

grüße aus jena,
alex


----------



## Levty (8. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sehr schön bunt dieses rad,wunderbar,nur schade das er eine farblose bremse montiert hat.


Für dich hab ich die Bremse mal angemalt 




Cheers!
Ich mach mir jetzt ein Bier auf.


----------



## michael17 (8. Mai 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Cheers!
> Ich mach mir jetzt ein Bier auf.



Das  hast Du Dir jetzt auch verdient .

Schade nur um die schönen Felgenflanken.


----------



## -=FJ=- (10. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hab jetz endlich auch eins!!!
> 
> tadaaaa....
> 
> ...



Sry, aber deine Kettenspannerlösung mag ich garnicht.
Habe auch ein Altes Schaltwerk als Spanner, Aber die Kette läuft nur durchs obere Zahnrad. Macht eine viel schönere Kettenlinie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2009)

...und spannt die Kette weniger.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Mai 2009)

-=FJ=- schrieb:


> Sry, aber deine Kettenspannerlösung mag ich garnicht.
> Habe auch ein Altes Schaltwerk als Spanner, Aber die Kette läuft nur durchs obere Zahnrad. Macht eine viel schönere Kettenlinie



Na ich will mit Rad doch keine Schönheitswettbewerbe gewinnen.
Es soll fahrn, halten und Spass machen. Und wenns dann noch passabel aussieht bin ich glücklich.
Mich störts ja nich



Levty schrieb:


> ...und spannt die Kette weniger.



Das auch
Wie wärs denn, wenn du der festgefressenen Sattelstütze an deinem Rad nen orangen Anstrich spendierst?


----------



## kacktus (10. Mai 2009)

Die ewige baustelle ist bis auf die kette fast fertig. 

Wenn es dann fertig ist steht es übrigens zum verkauf!


----------



## chri55 (10. Mai 2009)

wow, imposante Erscheinung. KB und Vorbau sind zwar nicht so mein Ding aber auffällig ist es allemal.


----------



## anonymfixer (10. Mai 2009)

ahhh, es lebt immer noch!!! das ist doch das - ehemals - grüne ungeheuer was seit jahren immer wieder durch ebay gejagt und dann alle paar monate weiterverkauft wird 

ich glaube fast, da gehört eine kürzere gabel und ein kleineres vorderrad rein...


----------



## _stalker_ (10. Mai 2009)

hacktus schrieb:


> Wenn es dann fertig ist steht es übrigens zum verkauf!




So top wie sich das wahrscheinlich fährt willst du es nach der Probefahrt bestimmt behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (10. Mai 2009)

bin ja immernoch der meinung das da maximal ein 26" vr reingehört.


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn, wenn du der festgefressenen Sattelstütze an deinem Rad nen orangen Anstrich spendierst?


Eine weitere Farbe wäre der Tod. (für die Augen zumindestens).
Bleibt so. So harmoniert das ein wenig mit den Kurbeln und den Speichen.
Alternative für die Stütze wäre halt Rosa.


----------



## michael17 (10. Mai 2009)

@ Levty und hacktus: Lackiert Ihr so perfekt mit der Sprühdose?


----------



## Levty (11. Mai 2009)

Schleifpapier und Spachtgelmasse sind Pflicht. Und Geduld.


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## Matze L.E. (11. Mai 2009)

hacktus schrieb:


> Die ewige baustelle ist bis auf die kette fast fertig.
> 
> Wenn es dann fertig ist steht es übrigens zum verkauf!



sieht extrem nach wannabe-hipster aus. und ich bin auch der meinung dass gabel und vorderrad zu groß sind. so wie es ist wirkt es sehr lächerlich imo...


----------



## herkulars (11. Mai 2009)

Ist das Deine Kette, Chicky? Grad noch rechtzeitig entdeckt...


----------



## SXHC (11. Mai 2009)

ist das neue kettenschloss system von Surly...ein muss für jeden hipster


----------



## ONE78 (11. Mai 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> bin ja immernoch der meinung das da maximal ein 26" vr reingehört.



das glaub ich allerdings auch. eher 24" !!!
bei dem momentanen nachlauf macht das kurvenfahren bestimmt richtig spaß


----------



## Radlerin (11. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



Zu starker Antritt??? Ich hoffe, du hast es vorher und nicht erst nachher entdeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (11. Mai 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ist das Deine Kette, Chicky? Grad noch rechtzeitig entdeckt...



Es waren noch 30km bis zum nächsten (offenen) Bike-Shop. Waren dann recht entspannte 30km (und ich weiss nicht wie lang es vorher schon gehalten hat. Hatte grad nen kleinen Anstieg im Wiegetritt hinter mir als ich es bemerkt hab...).

Galerie:
European Handbuilt Bike Show:


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Mai 2009)

das lezte ist cool


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Mai 2009)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> das lezte ist cool



Amaro?!!!  *Ti*


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Mai 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Amaro?!!!  *Ti*



Genau. Hatte auch noch die zwei dabei:


----------



## divergent! (11. Mai 2009)

[quote





[/quote]


das ist eigentlich ne geile idee...ein mtb als crosser aufgebaut..........verdammter mist..der nächste hirnfurz


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das ist eigentlich ne geile idee...ein mtb als crosser aufgebaut..........verdammter mist..der nächste hirnfurz



So neu ist die Idee gar nicht mehr. Monstercross wird das meist genannt:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=355649
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=192307
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157606306503239/

Aber das Julie Racing Design da oben ist schon ein besonders schönes Exemplar...

Oh, fast vergessen, Galerie:


----------



## divergent! (11. Mai 2009)

ich wollte mir ja eh nochmal nen crosser aufbauen hab aber nie etwas gefunden was mich reizt...jetzt hab ich aber dank der fotos nen konkreten plan der auch in mein gt-fuhrpark passt


----------



## m(A)ui (11. Mai 2009)

na toll, mit den ganzen Bildern von der EHBE kann ich mit meinem Brigestone hier niemand mehr hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken...

naja, trotzdem, nach langer Zeit als Baustelle habe ich endlich wieder ein weisses Bridgestone MTB (diesmal auch in der richtigen groesse der Vorgaenger ist 1-2 Seiten vorher yu sehen ;-) ):










maui


----------



## divergent! (11. Mai 2009)

warum? gerader lenker und das teil wär richtig schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (11. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Oh, fast vergessen, Galerie:



ditt hab icke life jesen wa....aber nur in berlin.

sehr sehr schön....


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Mai 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> na toll, mit den ganzen Bildern von der EHBE kann ich mit meinem Brigestone hier niemand mehr hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken...



Doch. Mich
Seeehr sehr schick. Aber die Gabel find ich zu filigran. 

Btw...auf der gabel an 'unserem' Bridgestone an deiner wand, steht doch auf der rechten Seite groß LOGIC drauf. War der nur kosmetischerweise drauf, oder war die Gabel auch ein Ritchey-Fabrikat?
Die, die jetz drin ist, ist nämlich ne Tange...?


----------



## m(A)ui (11. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Btw...auf der gabel an 'unserem' Bridgestone an deiner wand, steht doch auf der rechten Seite groß LOGIC drauf. War der nur kosmetischerweise drauf, oder war die Gabel auch ein Ritchey-Fabrikat?
> Die, die jetz drin ist, ist nämlich ne Tange...?


steht alles im Katalog: Das MB-3 hatte ne 3-fach konifizierte Ritchey (made by Tange), das MB-4 nur ne 2-fach konifizierte, paar gramm schwerere Tange.

maui


----------



## michael17 (11. Mai 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> na toll, mit den ganzen Bildern von der EHBE kann ich mit meinem Brigestone hier niemand mehr hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken...
> 
> 
> 
> maui



Doch, doch. Korrekte Sache ist das!
Hirschgeweih wech und dann passt das!


----------



## ONE78 (11. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Genau. Hatte auch noch die zwei dabei:



einfach nur geil 

sehr sehr schickes rad


----------



## chri55 (11. Mai 2009)

genau genommen sogar die Perfektion. dafür ist das Bild aber zu grottig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (11. Mai 2009)

ooh ja gib uns mehr (gute) bilder davon


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Mai 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> einfach nur geil
> 
> sehr sehr schickes rad




für berliner ne sichere sache.
man kan nach dem konzert sicher sein das die sattelstütze noch da ist.


----------



## moe 11 (11. Mai 2009)

Wie gerne wär ich auch auf der Messe gewessen, aber nein leider zu weit weg. Mal ne andere frage, von wem sind denn die Silbernen Räder?


----------



## Boramaniac (11. Mai 2009)

Hi @ all,

hab' heute mal probehalber den Lenker nebst Bremse an den 
28" Rahmen geschraubt. Zug wird noch gekürzt, wenn alles
am dem gepulverten Rahmen mit Seilzugbremse verbaut wird.






Gruß Bora


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Mai 2009)

schönes rad zum anschauen 
aber net für die straße
ohne bremsen=ohne hirn 

aber die messe war schon geil


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schönes rad zum anschauen
> aber net für die straße
> ohne bremsen=ohne hirn
> 
> aber die messe war schon geil



Und noch wichtiger, ohne Vorderradbremse kann man nicht Gelände fahren...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (12. Mai 2009)

1) MonsterCrosser sind "IN"  *hab' sicher auch bald (m)eins  *
2) Fotos von Amaro  findet Ihr auf deren Website  *das BH Supermotard gefällt mir persönlich besser, da es irgendwie "roher" ist  *
3) bitte mehr Fotos von der Messe  *thx*


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Mai 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> 3) bitte mehr Fotos von der Messe  *thx*



Gerne doch:


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2009)

Jürgen rockt !

Die Gabelbrücke ist wohl eher lächerlich mit den 2 Schräubchen.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



wärs aufgefalln, wenn du den karren unauffällig mitgenommen hättest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (12. Mai 2009)

Würde es dir auffallen wenn einer deine Sachen klaut?


----------



## Bikefritzel (12. Mai 2009)

aggressor2 schreibt aber das er ihn UNAUFFÄLLIG mitnehmen hätte sollen, deswegen glaube ich wäre das überhaupt kein problem gewesen...


----------



## michael17 (12. Mai 2009)

Etwas unauffällig mitnehmen kann doch gar nicht auffallen.

Geht aber überhaupt nicht!


----------



## kitor (12. Mai 2009)




----------



## 3812311 (12. Mai 2009)

So, 
als langjähriger Fan der Singlespeed Galerie kann ich jetzt meinen ersten eigenen Beitrag zum Thema posten...


----------



## Levty (13. Mai 2009)

Der Beitrag gefällt sehr


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Mai 2009)

ich hätte dem standbesitzer auch unauffällig eine entsorgungspauschale von ganzen 100 teuronen angeboten, für den karren schrott...


----------



## Radlerin (13. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



Geil!


----------



## Matte (14. Mai 2009)

Meines erstes SSP und es macht so viel Laune! 

Kommen noch andere Mäntel drauf und eine andere Übersetzung. Moment ist das noch eine Nähmaschine.

So long

Matte

Edith: Jetzt poste ich so selten Fotos, da kriege ich es nicht hin, sie groß einzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (14. Mai 2009)

So meinst du?





Einfach in deinem Fotoalbum die BB-Codes unterm Bild öffnen, rauskopieren, hier einfügen, fertig. 

Schickes Rad!


----------



## Matte (14. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## shield (14. Mai 2009)




----------



## chickenway-user (14. Mai 2009)

matte schrieb:


> meines erstes ssp und es macht so viel laune!
> 
> Kommen noch andere mäntel drauf und eine andere übersetzung. Moment ist das noch eine nähmaschine.
> 
> ...




geil!


----------



## ONE78 (14. Mai 2009)

shield schrieb:


>



nur hinten ne Bremse 
der Sinn erschliesst sich mir nicht.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Mai 2009)

dafür sieht's sonst gut aus.

und das charge gefällt mir auch sehr.
grau das neue weiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSweet (14. Mai 2009)

shield schrieb:


>



Schönes Bike, aber der Lenker ist zu breit


----------



## nightwolf (14. Mai 2009)

BSweet schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, aber der Lenker ist zu breit


Der Lenker ist zu gerade ... 
Hier die korrekte Variante:


----------



## RealNBK (14. Mai 2009)

bremse nur hinten ist doof


----------



## yellow-faggin (14. Mai 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> bremse nur hinten ist doof




jop sehe ich genauso, recht schönes rad, aber mit nur hinten ner bremse unter aller sau


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Mai 2009)

Ich will mich mal einmischen 
Wieso sollte man wenn Ã¼berhaupt nur vorne eine Bremse fahren, und nicht hinten? Wenn man unter nassen VerhÃ¤ltnissen plÃ¶tzlich bremsen muss, kann das mit der Vorderradbremse doch schnell ins Auge gehn (z.B. feuchter, glatter Bodengrund)
Da bremst man hinten doch sicherer!?  Das es leichter rutschen wÃ¼rde hinten, wÃ¤re klar, aber wenn es vorne rutscht fliegt man doch ganz schnell hin



Achja, Gallerie 

Es hat immernoch kaum mehr als 20â¬+SperrmÃ¼llfund gebraucht, und ich liebe es immernoch.
Lenker mal gekÃ¼rzt, netter Kontrast zum 74cm Lenker an meinem Trialrad 






Hebel stehen Ã¼brigens zum Verkauf, 35+3,50 Versand.


-edit-
Erkenntnis: WeiÃe Griffe sollte man beim Schrauben am Rad abdecken


----------



## rob1111 (14. Mai 2009)

Weil die Bremse am Vorderrad deutlich stärker verzögern kann.


----------



## ONE78 (14. Mai 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Es hat immernoch kaum mehr als 20Â+SperrmÃ¼llfund gebraucht, und ich liebe es immernoch.
> ...
> Hebel stehen Ã¼brigens zum Verkauf, 35+3,50 Versand.





achso und vorn gehn etwa 70% der Bremsleistung Ã¼bers Rad, beim Stopie 100% 
und wenn es rutsch ist das mit dem Bremsen auch nicht mehr so gut.
also bei Regen immer schÃ¶n vorsichtig bremsen


----------



## chri55 (14. Mai 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> achso und vorn gehn etwa 70% der Bremsleistung übers Rad, beim Stopie 100%



wenn du die Vorderradbremse abmachst, gehn 100% deiner Bremsleistung übers Hinterrad.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Mai 2009)

Die Hebel habe ich einem Freund abgeschwatzt, der sich fÃ¼r ein Teil meinerseits interessiert hat  
Dass vorne die Bremsleistung stÃ¤rker ist, war mir klar. Aber das ist bei regenasser, schlimmer noch EisglÃ¤tte, Fahrbahn absolut kontraproduktiv Ich wÃ¼rde sowieso niemals eine Bremse abbauen, aber wenn, dann die vordere, denn mein Rad dient nun auch als Wind-und-Wetter-Schul-Kutsche.

Danke euch, nun aber weiter im Text


----------



## M!tch (14. Mai 2009)

wenn du beide bremsen abmachst gehen 100% deines restverstands gegen die wand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (14. Mai 2009)

your_enemy schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du die Vorderradbremse abmachst, gehn 100% deiner Bremsleistung übers Hinterrad.



Ketzer!


----------



## martn (14. Mai 2009)

wow, die letzte seite war ja mal richtig gut. kaum hipsterfeilen, dafür mehr breite reifen.

kitor: netter fuhrpark.

[zahl]: das salsa is im ansatz nich schlecht, aber der kettenspanner versauts irgendwie. lässt sich die kette nich noch etwas einkürzen, damit der in einem etwas dynamischeren winkel steht? und ne neutralere rolle dran... denn noch scheibenbremsen und das geht steil.

matte: geiles duster, mach ma mehr bilder!


----------



## 3812311 (15. Mai 2009)

martn schrieb:


> [zahl]: das salsa is im ansatz nich schlecht, aber der kettenspanner versauts irgendwie. lässt sich die kette nich noch etwas einkürzen, damit der in einem etwas dynamischeren winkel steht? und ne neutralere rolle dran... denn noch scheibenbremsen und das geht steil.



Huhu,

naja mit Scheibenbremsen hab ichs nicht so. Hab ja extra den Rahmen gekauft, damit ich V-Brakes montieren kann! Mit dem Kettenspanner bin ich auch noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden; funkionieren tut er aber super. Die Rolle werd ich entweder tauschen oder ich laß sie so sehr verdrecken, daß sie nicht mehr so auffällig aussieht... Die Kette geht leider nicht kürzer, außer mit Halflink. Da ist mir aber die hübsche (und leichte) KMC-Kette doch lieber. 

Trotzdem Danke fürs Feedback


----------



## 3812311 (15. Mai 2009)

Hey, das Duster SSP is ja Stangenware! Dabei ist es wirklich chic. Da hätt ich mir die ganze Arbeit mit dem Salsa auch sparen können und hätt mir ein Komplettbike gekauft...


----------



## Matte (15. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich Dir gleich viermal zustimmen.

Allerdings beachte man aber bitte die individuellen Pedale sowie die Griffe!


----------



## doctor worm (15. Mai 2009)

Hey Matte,
find das Charger echt chic!
Wenn du Lust hast, können wir ja morgen mal ne kurze runde drehen!?


----------



## Matte (15. Mai 2009)

Hi Doc,

vielen Dank! Allerdings fahre ich morgen früh fürs Wochenende nach Winterberg in den Bikepark. Habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei, wenn Du mitkommen magst. 

Sonst lass uns gerne nächste Woche eine Tour machen.

Grüße

Matte


----------



## Tuxer (15. Mai 2009)

Servus miteinander,

hab jetzt auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem SP (Kona Exlosiv Bj. ca. 94) für euch, hoffe es gefällt ...





Gruß
Steffen


----------



## nightwolf (15. Mai 2009)

Schoen sauber ist es noch  ... Neu lackiert/gepulvert?
Wg. des nicht-AHead-Steuersatzes denke ich eher so an einen Jahrgang im Bereich 91-93. 1994 waren die bekannten Marken und einige No-Names schon auf AHead.
Neulich hatten wir da die beiden Bridgestones, sieht nach aehnlichem Baujahr aus 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (15. Mai 2009)

_booze_ schrieb:


> Ketzer!


----------



## Tuxer (15. Mai 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Schoen sauber ist es noch  ... Neu lackiert/gepulvert?
> Wg. des nicht-AHead-Steuersatzes denke ich eher so an einen Jahrgang im Bereich 91-93. 1994 waren die bekannten Marken und einige No-Names schon auf AHead.
> Neulich hatten wir da die beiden Bridgestones, sieht nach aehnlichem Baujahr aus
> 
> LG ... Wolfi



wurde neu lackiert mit schönem roten Glitzer ... (kommt leider auf den Bildern net so gut raus. Jahrgang 93 könnt auch noch gut sein, ist schon ein weilchen her, aber immer noch in Erstbesitz .

Hab noch nen schönen alten Ritchey Rennrad SP , dürfte so um die 90er her sein, werd mal ein paar Bilder Posten.

Gruß


----------



## farang (16. Mai 2009)

bitte löschen falsch gepostet

mfg


----------



## nightwolf (16. Mai 2009)

Tuxer schrieb:


> wurde neu lackiert mit schönem roten Glitzer ... (kommt leider auf den Bildern net so gut raus. (...)


Auf dem Bild sieht die Farbe aus wie bei meinem Zoni, das mir immer noch super gefaellt.
Das darf ich aber hier nicht zeigen, weil es eine Rohloffschaltung hat  Da gibts dann voll eins auf die Fresse  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Miotrie (17. Mai 2009)

so hier habt ihr mal eins von meinem bike is nix so besonderes aber mein schatz^^


----------



## lightmetal (17. Mai 2009)

Falscher Thread würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Mai 2009)

warum  ist doch SSP 

hier mal mein dört SSP 
nach artgerechtem einsatz 





morgen nach dem putzen gibts sau"bär"e bilder.


----------



## mhetl (17. Mai 2009)

3812311 schrieb:


> So,
> als langjähriger Fan der Singlespeed Galerie kann ich jetzt meinen ersten eigenen Beitrag zum Thema posten...



Sehr schön, finde ich. Ich wollte mir den Rahmen auch schon mal kaufen, allerdings dann geschaltet.

Einzige Kritik meiner Seite, an so einem Rahmen muß man was wegen der Optik machen, heißt, da paßt der Kettenspanner nicht so recht ins Bild. Lieber noch in eine ENO oder den Exzentriker investieren.

Gruß

Maik

Welcher Jahrgang ist der Rahmen? 2008 war er doch nur Disc-only...


----------



## lightmetal (17. Mai 2009)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> warum  ist doch SSP



So wie jedes Dirt/Street-Rad und jedes BMX. Ich dacht hier geht es um große Räder zur Streckenbewältigung.


----------



## Matze L.E. (17. Mai 2009)

psst


----------



## _booze_ (17. Mai 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Ich dacht hier geht es um große Räder zur Streckenbewältigung.


da wär mir doch schon fast wieder das ketzer rausgerutscht, aber dann ist mir eingefallen...du hast recht!


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Mai 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> So wie jedes Dirt/Street-Rad und jedes BMX. Ich dacht hier geht es um große Räder zur Streckenbewältigung.



Nun, eigentlich gehts hier um Mountainbikes. Aber das kümmert ja ehh keinen...

Nicht so viel Reden, mehr Bilder in der Galerie, war das schon:


----------



## MC_Luebke (18. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich bisher nur fleissig Bilder geguckt habe, hab ich jetzt endlich auch mal was beizusteuern.
Das Radel ist grad fahrbereit geworden. Sobald ich nen günstigen schwarzen Lenker in die Finger bekomme, kommt noch nen Rennlenker dran.





MfG
Luebke


----------



## KaschmirKönig (18. Mai 2009)




----------



## rob1111 (18. Mai 2009)

@MC

Übersetzung schaut mir ja fast nach 1:1,5 aus?!

Was / wo willst du denn damit fahren


----------



## nightwolf (18. Mai 2009)

MC_Luebke schrieb:


> (...) Sobald ich nen günstigen schwarzen Lenker in die Finger bekomme, kommt noch nen Rennlenker dran. (...)


Sehr loeblich  

Muss Dich aber leider warnen, dass die Rennlenker leider meist mit einer (normwidrigen) 26.0er Klemmung daherkommen, im Gegensatz zu 25.4 beim MTB.
Will sagen, dann wuerde der Vorbau nicht passen. Geh am besten mal bei den local dealers hausieren und frage nach einem Rennlenker mit 25.4
Es gibt auch welche mit 25.8, laut Sheldon Brown seligen Angedenkens ist das eine Kompromissgroesse, die fuer beides passen soll.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_ha-i.html#handlebar

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC_Luebke (18. Mai 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> @MC
> 
> Übersetzung schaut mir ja fast nach 1:1,5 aus?!
> 
> Was / wo willst du denn damit fahren



Tatsächlich ist es 2:1 (36:18). Das ist zum einen ein Tribut an die Fitness (bin seit mehr als einem Jahr wegen Rücken- und Fussproblemen keinen Kilometer mehr geradelt und hab auch sonst keinen Sport gemacht) und zum anderen dem Einsatzzweck geschuldet. Das Rad ist um zur  Arbeit zu kommen und das ohne zu schwitzen. Auf dem Rückweg gehts dafür immer nen anderen Weg, der mich durchs Gelände führt.

Ist ne FlipFlop Nabe und die andere Seite soll mit einer höheren Übersetzung ausgestattet werden. Ich weiss allerdings noch nicht ob mit oder ohne Freilauf (aktuell ist es eins mit) und ob ich das Kettenblatt wirklich behalten will. Sieht schon doof aus das kleine Ding. Aber das nächste das ich habe hat 42 der 46 Zähne und der Sprung ist dann dochheftig.



nightwolf schrieb:


> Sehr loeblich
> 
> Muss Dich aber leider warnen, dass die Rennlenker leider meist mit einer (normwidrigen) 26.0er Klemmung daherkommen, im Gegensatz zu 25.4 beim MTB.



Ich hab noch nen passenden RR Vorbau rumfliegen (leider in Silber). Aber als erstes versuche ich nen 25,4er zu bekommen. Soll es ja geben. 

MfG
Luebke


----------



## KaschmirKönig (18. Mai 2009)

im gelände würd ich damit nicht fahren, höchstens mal n waldweg oder ne forstautobahn 

aber mal was produktives, erwarte dir nicht zuviel von der flip-flop-nabe, du hast ja nur einen recht verstellbereich zum kette straff ziehen, wenn du da auf der einen seite ein kleines ritzel und auf der anderen seite ein großes drauf hast kann der platz nicht reichen und erst recht nicht wenn sich die kette längt.

wenn das blatt vorne so bleibt kannst du meiner meinung nach auch fixed sein lassen, dann würdest du nur noch rumgurken, so kannst du dich wenigstens bergab rollen lassen.


----------



## 3812311 (18. Mai 2009)

mhetl schrieb:


> Sehr schön, finde ich. Ich wollte mir den Rahmen auch schon mal kaufen, allerdings dann geschaltet.
> 
> Einzige Kritik meiner Seite, an so einem Rahmen muß man was wegen der Optik machen, heißt, da paßt der Kettenspanner nicht so recht ins Bild. Lieber noch in eine ENO oder den Exzentriker investieren.
> 
> ...




Puh, ich seh schon. Der Kettenspanner findet hier keine Freunde. Mit der ENO ist das so ne Sache. Hab doch so eine schöne XTR Nabe (das sieht man auf den Bildern nicht.) Das täte mir schon leid um das HR. Und für den Exzentriker brauch ich ne andere Kurbel. Hm, wahrscheinlich schraub ich mir doch noch ein Schaltwerk hinten dran. Dann flieg ich allerdings hier aus dem Thread raus. 
Ach ja, der Rahmen ist von 2007. Der 2008 ist Disc only und die Lackierung ist etwas verändert.


----------



## nightwolf (18. Mai 2009)

MC_Luebke schrieb:


> (...) Ich hab noch nen passenden RR Vorbau rumfliegen (leider in Silber). Aber als erstes versuche ich nen 25,4er zu bekommen. Soll es ja geben. (...)


Ja, gibt es, nur halt leider eher selten. Ich hab an meinen RRs auch meist MTB-Vorbau + 25.4er Lenker.
Dieses 26er Mass ist ein totales Aergernis  Das fuehrt naemlich im Endeffekt dazu, dass man Vorbauten nicht zwischen RR und MTB tauschen kann - nur wg. dieser paar Zehntel 

Aber Du bist informiert, dann ist ja alles OK 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## SXHC (18. Mai 2009)

das ist doch ganz einfach:

nimmste ne coladose, schneidest einen streifen, und packst ihn zwischen flatbar und RR vorbau...das gleicht die differenz aus...

COLADOSE-COLADOSE-COLADOSE-COLADOSE


----------



## nightwolf (18. Mai 2009)

SXHC schrieb:


> das ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> nimmste ne coladose, schneidest einen streifen, und packst ihn zwichen flatbar und RR vorbau...das gleicht die differenz aus...
> 
> COLADOSE-COLADOSE-COLADOSE-COLADOSE


Ganz toll ...   Nur ist es leider andersrum ... Es geht (wenns dumm laeuft) darum, einen RR-Lenker (26) in einen MTB-Vorbau (25.4) einzubauen, und dafuer braeuchte man eine Coladose mit einer Wandstaerke von *-0.3 mm*

*OH HERR SCHMEISS HIRN VOM HIMMEL *


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Mai 2009)

SXHC schrieb:


> das ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> nimmste ne coladose, schneidest einen streifen, und packst ihn zwichen flatbar und RR vorbau...das gleicht die differenz aus...
> 
> COLADOSE-COLADOSE-COLADOSE-COLADOSE



Aber nen RR-Lenker kriegt man auch so nicht in nen vernünftigen Vorbau.


----------



## nightwolf (18. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Aber nen RR-Lenker kriegt man auch so nicht in nen vernünftigen Vorbau.


Danke, ab und zu liest doch noch einer das was da steht und versteht es sogar   

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## SXHC (18. Mai 2009)

SXHC schrieb:


> das ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> nimmste ne coladose, schneidest einen streifen, und packst ihn zwischen *flatbar* und *RR vorbau*...das gleicht die differenz aus...
> 
> COLADOSE-COLADOSE-COLADOSE-COLADOSE



der post ist richtig, nur passt die frage nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domtb (18. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein Bike. War mein erster Rahmen, den ich mir mal gekauft hab. Jetzt zum Singlespeed konvertiert und etwas mit den Laufrädern gespielt. Die Hügi hab ich günstig bekommen und der Umbau auf Singlespeed hat mich drei alte, kaputte Zahnkränze gekostet. Neu kommt noch der Sattel und schwarzer Vorbau mit schwarzem Lenker und eine andere Kurbel. 

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/358899]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url] 

 


Kann mir jemand schwarze Kurbeln anbieten? Sollte Hollowtech II Standart sein...


----------



## nightwolf (18. Mai 2009)

SXHC schrieb:


> der post ist richtig, nur passt die frage nicht


Mein neuer Lieblingsspruch (hab ich in Baden-Wuerttemberg gelernt):
_Wenn dr Bauer ned schwemma kaa, is'd Badhos schuld!_

hochdeutsche Entsprechung: Mancher ist nie um eine Ausrede verlegen


----------



## 3812311 (18. Mai 2009)

@ domtb
Was haste den mit die Speichen gemacht? Die sind ja ganz verdreht!
Gibts auch ein Foto von der anderen Seite?


----------



## domtb (18. Mai 2009)

Wie bekomm ich die ver...... Bilder schön groß hier rein. Wenn ich die BB Codes kopiere und einfüge, kommt der Schrott wie der Post eben raus.....


----------



## domtb (18. Mai 2009)

Nope. Muss erst den Kameraakku wieder aufladen. Das sind Wurzelspeichen. Macht jedes Laufrad extrem steif und optisch sehr lecker......


----------



## michael17 (18. Mai 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ganz toll ...   Nur ist es leider andersrum ... Es geht (wenns dumm laeuft) darum, einen RR-Lenker (26) in einen MTB-Vorbau (25.4) einzubauen, und dafuer braeuchte man eine Coladose mit einer Wandstaerke von *-0.3 mm*
> 
> *OH HERR SCHMEISS HIRN VOM HIMMEL *



Oder Flatbar (26) in RR-Vorbau (26)  ... passt ohne Dosenblech!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domtb (18. Mai 2009)

Jetzt gehts und noch mal in GROß


----------



## domtb (18. Mai 2009)

Sooo noch eins von der anderen Seite......Viel Spass....


----------



## chri55 (18. Mai 2009)

@michael17: gibts von dem Rad noch mehr (Detail)Fotos? sieht sehr geil aus, der Ausschnitt.


----------



## cmbr (18. Mai 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Oder Flatbar (26) in RR-Vorbau (26)  ... passt ohne Dosenblech!



was sind denn das für Bremshebel?


----------



## michael17 (18. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> @michael17: gibts von dem Rad noch mehr (Detail)Fotos? sieht sehr geil aus, der Ausschnitt.



Danke! 
Hoffe, dieses habe ich noch nicht gepostet:






Bei Gelegenheit werde ich noch Detailfotos machen.


----------



## bofh (18. Mai 2009)

cmbr schrieb:


> was sind denn das für Bremshebel?


Cross-Zusatzhebel.

E.


----------



## MC_Luebke (18. Mai 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


>



Traumhaft. 
Ich bin zwar eigentlich kein Fan von Flatbars (obwohl ich selber zurZeit einen fahre), aber hier passt er wirklich sehr gut.


MfG
Luebke


----------



## keks'(: (18. Mai 2009)

wie geil ist denn dieses rad bitte ?


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

In der Tat. Aber ich habs doch schonmal gesehen und auf Platte gesichert... bin mal so frei.

http://teilewaage.de/up/Bilder/datei_1242684464.jpg


----------



## chri55 (19. Mai 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Bei Gelegenheit werde ich noch Detailfotos machen.



richtig schönes Rad 
das mit den Detailfotos im Stil  der Lenker-Vorbau-Abbildung wäre toll. ich glaub, da gibts so einige sehenswerte Ecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmbr (19. Mai 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Cross-Zusatzhebel.
> 
> E.



das sehe ich auch aber welches Modell?


----------



## michael17 (19. Mai 2009)

cmbr schrieb:


> das sehe ich auch aber welches Modell?



Promax, ich hab sie von Kent. Sie sind aber bei ihm nicht mehr gelistet.


----------



## michael17 (19. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> richtig schönes Rad
> das mit den Detailfotos im Stil  der Lenker-Vorbau-Abbildung wäre toll. ich glaub, da gibts so einige sehenswerte Ecken.



Danke!
Versprochen ist versprochen ...  :


----------



## lightmetal (19. Mai 2009)

Heiliger Bimmbamm


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## rob1111 (19. Mai 2009)

@ michael 17:

Fährst du das Rad auch, oder behandelst du es nur mit Politur ?

Da ist ja kein einziges Staubkorn zu sehen!!!


----------



## michael17 (19. Mai 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> @ michael 17:
> 
> Fährst du das Rad auch, oder behandelst du es nur mit Politur ?
> 
> Da ist ja kein einziges Staubkorn zu sehen!!!



Doch, doch, bei schönem Wetter wird das Rad auch artgerecht bewegt und für die Fotos habe ich es natürlich geputzt.
(Sonst bin ich eher schlampig).

Noch zwei Bilder von heute:


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Mai 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Doch, doch, bei schönem Wetter wird das Rad auch artgerecht bewegt und für die Fotos habe ich es natürlich geputzt.
> (Sonst bin ich eher schlampig).
> 
> Noch zwei Bilder von heute:



ist das echt und kann man damit auch fahren?


----------



## Opa Kruse (20. Mai 2009)

@michael17

um es auch nochmal zu sagen: WUNDERSCHÖN!

(obwohl ich eigendlich kein fan von flatbars an rennrädern bin, hier wirkt er sehr stimmig.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (20. Mai 2009)

sehr schön  glückwunsch

coffee


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Mai 2009)

siebzehnter michael,

tolle bilder, tolles veloziped  
nur noch das vr anderes herum reinbauen dann ist es perfekt 
nabenbeschriftung durch's ventilloch aus fahrersicht lesbar ... für die fetischisten unter uns ...


----------



## bofh (20. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> nur noch das vr anderes herum reinbauen dann ist es perfekt
> nabenbeschriftung durch's ventilloch aus fahrersicht lesbar ... für die fetischisten unter uns ...


Das eher weniger, aber dann stimmt die Richtung der Speichen.

Ansonsten: 

Und das, obwohl ich weder Fan  von Besenstiellenkern noch von Crosshebeln bin.

E.


----------



## michael17 (20. Mai 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Das eher weniger, aber dann stimmt die Richtung der Speichen.
> 
> Ansonsten:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Kritiken!

Das VR habe ich für das Foto der Nabe umgedreht, damit der Schriftzug nicht Kopf steht.


----------



## Radlerin (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Glanz... wunderschön!


----------



## chri55 (20. Mai 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Versprochen ist versprochen ...  :



oh Gott. ich will mehr, bitte.  sehr toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayman (20. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> oh Gott. ich will mehr, bitte.  sehr toll.


fotos mit lensbaby?


----------



## michael17 (20. Mai 2009)

rayman schrieb:


> fotos mit lensbaby?



Nein, Canon TS-E 90/2,8


----------



## robocop (22. Mai 2009)

anbei mein leichtbau singlespeed
gewicht wie abgebildet inkl pedale 5950 gramm
übersetzung 32-15
wurde nur für die bezwingung meines hausberges gebaut
sonst hats keinen sinn


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/361693


----------



## robocop (22. Mai 2009)

anbei mein geländerad


----------



## divergent! (22. Mai 2009)

@robocop.

watn dat fürn rr rahmen? gewicht geht noch einiges.....sub 4 sollte bei ssp und berg schon drin sein. aber schick isses


----------



## crisb (22. Mai 2009)

@robocop

rahmen würde mich auch brennend interessieren.
hat der horizontale ausfaller? ist auf foto leider schwer zu sehen ...


----------



## anonymfixer (22. Mai 2009)

crisb schrieb:


> ...
> hat der horizontale ausfaller? ist auf foto leider schwer zu sehen ...



nee. einfach auch "großes bild" klicken - dann sieht man ein -  - großes bild...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Mai 2009)

@michael17

Einfach nur geil....eine schlichte funktionelle Schönheit, mehr gibts meiner Meinung dazu net zu sagen...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## robocop (22. Mai 2009)

es handelt sich um ein lowbudget projekt
es war ein corratec rahmen
ein schrottreifer
mein arbeitskollege hat die stütze nicht mehr rausgebracht
so hat er im zorn mit der flex das sattelrohr böse bearbeitet
er hat ihn mir geschenkt
und mein vater hat mir ne passende stütze reingeschweißt
dann hab ich noch ein bißchen geschliffen und lackiert
rahmengewicht in roh ohne stütze 990 gramm

also gewichtsmäßig geht nix mehr
maximal noch nen titaninnenlager
aber 70 gramm für 110 euro 
steht nicht dafür

investiert bis jetzt 500 euro
und das ist für unter 6 kg in ordnung
find ich


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Mai 2009)

puhhh hatte mühe diesen satz durchzulesen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. Mai 2009)

ach gewicht geht immer, also mal her mit teileliste....trotzdem hast ein schönes schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## robocop (23. Mai 2009)

sursee sommer stadt singlespeeder
columbus rahmen rh 56
miche primato lrs
stronglight kurbel
übersetzung 46-16
8,95 kg wie abgebildet

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/362448]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url] 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/362449


----------



## robocop (23. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ach gewicht geht immer, also mal her mit teileliste....trotzdem hast ein schönes schnäppchen gemacht



teileliste:
laufradsatz profiline 1350g
inbusspanner 66g
60 g schläuche schwalbe ultremo r
roox kurbel token carbon alu innenlager stronglight kettenblatt
one on 15er ritzel
diacompe bremsen 280 gramm
bremshebel scott 190g sehr schwer
smica ultralight anbauteile
spikecarbon racing sattel
hrinkov vollcarbongabel 360g
exustar titanpedale


----------



## martin_machine (23. Mai 2009)

nun ist es also wirklich mal fertig geworden ... 

danke für eure tipps in anderen threads ...

fährt sich richtig geil


----------



## SXHC (23. Mai 2009)

ohh sogar passend zum bettchen und (surf-)brettchen...

gefällt mehr davon


----------



## chri55 (23. Mai 2009)

der Vorbau


----------



## divergent! (23. Mai 2009)

robocop schrieb:


> teileliste:
> laufradsatz profiline 1350g
> inbusspanner 66g
> 60 g schläuche schwalbe ultremo r
> ...




naja heylight spannachsen alu 30gr, roox kurbel gegen was leichteres ( hat die 4-kant innenlager? )

falls 4-kant dann ta innenlager, bremse gegen kcnc (160gr ), lrs gegen am-classic oder wenns etwas mehr sein darf ein gebrauchter skyline.

denk mal 500-700gr stecken da ohne einbußen drin.

aber wenn du sagst die stütze wurde drangebrutzelt..ist das ein stahlrahmen...nee oder ist carbon


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> der Vorbau




Die Reifen sind viel schlimmer...


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja heylight spannachsen alu 30gr, roox kurbel gegen was leichteres ( hat die 4-kant innenlager? )
> 
> falls 4-kant dann ta innenlager, bremse gegen kcnc (160gr ), lrs gegen am-classic oder wenns etwas mehr sein darf ein gebrauchter skyline.
> 
> ...



ich würde mal stark auf alu tippen oder täusch ich mich da jetzt beim rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SXHC (23. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind viel schlimmer...



das ist ein low budget projekt, nehm ich mal an...also wird alles zusammengeschraubt was in der restekiste ist...und dafür passt das...


----------



## divergent! (23. Mai 2009)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> ich würde mal stark auf alu tippen oder täusch ich mich da jetzt beim rahmen




naja also bei 990gr fürn alurahmen muss es schon ein leichter scandium-rahmen sein. und da brutzelt man eigentlich nicht so einfach mal was dran.....das ist die reinste coladose.


----------



## martin_machine (23. Mai 2009)

SXHC schrieb:


> das ist ein low budget projekt, nehm ich mal an...also wird alles zusammengeschraubt was in der restekiste ist...und dafür passt das...



war mein altes mtb und nachdem es nicht im keller verrotten soll wurde es zum unisprinter umgebaut ... d.h. neue laufräder und der synros wurden zugekauft ... ich finds geil und fahr gerne damit ...


----------



## el saltamontes (24. Mai 2009)

so, jetzt ich mal! ist ja auch singlespeed....






und nur weils keine kette hat, möcht ichs euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## SXHC (24. Mai 2009)

sag doch mal was zu den fahreigenschaften...


----------



## chri55 (24. Mai 2009)

oh mein Gott! wie geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (24. Mai 2009)

> sag doch mal was zu den fahreigenschaften...



ja, wie soll ich sagen - richtig cool! extrem leise unterwegs sein, als quasi ohne einziges geräusch des rades ist schon mal so ein richitg neues fahrgefühl. mit der gabel auf 100mm (so hab ich das bike bauen lassen) wirk es sehr wendig. der rahmen fährt sich zeimlich komfortabel und der riemenantrieb legt jeden krafteinsatz sofort in vortrieb um. irgendwie bild ich mir ein auch einen unterschied zu merken, aber mein anderes ssp war ein stahlbike und von haus aus weicher. wie sich das ding im harten gelände und auf steilen uphills verhält mag ich morgen herausfinden, auch kleine drops und so ein zeug (ohne kettengeklapper  )

bis jetzt


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Mai 2009)

Geil!


----------



## B-Ston3D (24. Mai 2009)




----------



## olli (24. Mai 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


>



Mich würden Bilder und Erfahrungen nach 3-4 Schlammtouren bei Sauwetter interessieren ...
Wirklich.


----------



## robocop (24. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja also bei 990gr fürn alurahmen muss es schon ein leichter scandium-rahmen sein. und da brutzelt man eigentlich nicht so einfach mal was dran.....das ist die reinste coladose.



war irgendso ein columbus aufkleber drauf
also ein alurahmen
die sattelstütze steckt 15 cm im sattelrohr
rundherum wurde geschweißt
warum soll das nicht gehen
bis jetzt hält es
der rest ist natürlich dünn wie ne coladose


----------



## chri55 (24. Mai 2009)

Columbus könnte auch Stahl sein. wobei hier eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Mai 2009)




----------



## Radlerin (25. Mai 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> so, jetzt ich mal! ist ja auch singlespeed....



Geil!  



chickenway-user schrieb:


> [/quote]
> 
> Hm, grauer Rahmen mit schwarzen und polierten Parts :confused: ... und der Lenker passt irgendwie auch nicht zu dem Flow-Rahmen finde ich. Da geht doch noch was! ;)


----------



## DK400 (25. Mai 2009)

Soo, da ist mal meins ...! ist noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Mai 2009)

super moto, interpretiert von hoeckle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (25. Mai 2009)

sehr geil,
bitte mehr details.


----------



## anonymfixer (25. Mai 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> ...Hm, grauer Rahmen mit schwarzen und polierten Parts  ... und der Lenker passt irgendwie auch nicht zu dem Flow-Rahmen finde ich. Da geht doch noch was!



mit einer abdeckplane könnte man - sehr preiswert - optisch ne menge rausholen 

(ich glaube, das exemplar will bewusst unter die gattung *fahr*rad fallen und nicht als masturbationsvorlage dienen - zweckmäßigkeit und so)


----------



## el saltamontes (25. Mai 2009)

> Mich würden Bilder und Erfahrungen nach 3-4 Schlammtouren bei Sauwetter interessieren ...
> Wirklich.



Mit Sauwetter kann ich leider momentan nicht dienen. Am WE solls ja "besser" werden  aber meinen ersten mtb einsatz kann man im riemenantriebs-fred durchlesen


----------



## _stalker_ (25. Mai 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> sehr geil,
> bitte mehr details.



Japp genau das.
Richtig schönes Teil - da krieg ich direkt Lust mir wieder nen Streetfighter aufzubauen


----------



## 3812311 (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo *floibex*,
Cooles Rad!
sag mal was zu dem Kettenspanner. Braucht man dafür ne spezielle Aufnahme am Rahmen oder ist das Ding einfach zwischen Rahmen und HT2 Innenlager geklemmt? Wie stellt man den Spanner denn nach?


----------



## nightwolf (26. Mai 2009)

3812311 schrieb:


> (...) sag mal was zu dem Kettenspanner. Braucht man dafür ne spezielle Aufnahme am Rahmen oder ist das Ding einfach zwischen Rahmen und HT2 Innenlager geklemmt? Wie stellt man den Spanner denn nach?


Ich bin zwar nicht der Floibex, aber das ist doch im Prinzip die Story hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380959

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## etiam (26. Mai 2009)

du kannst minimal was mit der höhe der rolle ausgleichen, schätze ich mal. oder aber man hat ne aufnahme am tretlager, wo man mit leicht gelösten schrauben den rollenausleger verdrehen kann. (ich hoffe, das war verständlich ausgedrückt)


----------



## kacktus (27. Mai 2009)

Liebe 2009!!!

Das blaue aus meiner galarie steht übrigens zum verkauf!!!


----------



## MC_Luebke (27. Mai 2009)

Liebe auf den ersten Blick ist es nicht, aber wenn man mal 5 Sekunden auf das Bild starrt, machts plötzlich klick.
Die Laufräder sind auf jeden Fall extrem schick.
Ich hätte eventuell mehr schwarz reingebracht. Kette, Lenkerband werden ja sowieso nicht so schön bleiben und dann sieht es vielleicht nicht mehr so schick aus.




hacktus schrieb:


> Liebe 2009!!!
> 
> Das blaue aus meiner galarie steht übrigens zum verkauf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JunkieHoernchen (27. Mai 2009)

Habe jetzt auch ein Eingangrad:


----------



## anonymfixer (27. Mai 2009)

hacktus schrieb:


> Liebe 2009!!!
> 
> Das blaue aus meiner galarie steht übrigens zum verkauf!!!



kette zu lang. also eigentlich ist der ganze rahmen zu lang, aber die kette lässt sich wohl einfacher kürzen...


----------



## olli (27. Mai 2009)

*Für die Berge, mal sehen, ob ich hochkomme:*





*36/21:*


----------



## keks'(: (27. Mai 2009)

es geht aufs ende zu.. . hihi


----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. Mai 2009)

@hacktus

roter Sattel noch?!

@olli
26rules  Na, bald wieder nur noch 26?!

@keks
Schickes grün, welcher RAL-Farbton?! Natürlich das grün vom Rad, nicht von dem Bodenbelag.


----------



## keks'(: (28. Mai 2009)

nix ral, selbst ist der mann .. . nennt sich grashüpfergrün xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (28. Mai 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @olli
> 26rules  Na, bald wieder nur noch 26?!



Wir von www.twentyniner-R&D.co.uk haben herausgefunden, daß ein Race Singlespeeder für Forstwege auch als 26er aufgebaut werden kann, ohne daß man alzugroße Zeitverluste einfährt (gilt natürlich nur für April bis Oktober).


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. Mai 2009)

Aha, quasi dialektische F+E bzw. Feldforschung sozusagen. 

@keks
Mit der Farbdose oder dem Pinsel gemacht?! Das sieht nämlich auf dem Foto so verdammt gleichmäßig aus. Auch in natura?! Welche Farbenmarke, Arbeitsschritte, Zeitaufwand, usw.?!


----------



## Musicman (28. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa63/Alledrecksnamensindschonvergeben/EHBS/EHBS119.jpg


Taugen die Reifen was?


michael17 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Hoffe, dieses habe ich noch nicht gepostet:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/9/4/4/_/large/SSP_SW.jpg


Was ist das für ein Rahmen?

Gruß, Micha


----------



## keks'(: (28. Mai 2009)

ganz einfach .. . ausgangspunkt war das hier.. .




den sandstrahlen lassen.. . und festegestellt, ral is langweilig.. . also zu overkill ( sprayerladen in berlin ) und schoenes grün ausgesucht und noch in baumarkt für klarlack, weil die da bei overkill nix auf lager haben.. .





dann einmal den rahmen geweisst, dann 2 schichten farbe, und 2 schichten klarlack.. . so alle 20 mins eine schicht.. .

ergebnis:




und relativ schlagfest.. . rahmen is mir gegen die tür gefallen und nichts passiert


----------



## divergent! (28. Mai 2009)

setz dich mal aufs oberrohr mit ner jeans. wenn du keine spur hinterlässt hast du glück. meist sind spraydosen nämlich mit recht dicken lack befüllt der dann eher weich ist. schaut aber trotzdem schön satt aus die farbe


----------



## Matze L.E. (28. Mai 2009)

wenn man es ne weile trocknen lässt gehts. die trockenzeit auf den dosen stimmt aber meist nicht (bei mehreren schichten)

muss man auch nicht unbedingt mit ner jeans am oberrohr testen


----------



## divergent! (28. Mai 2009)

ich hatte das damals am renner. hab mir beim lackierer farben in spraydowen abfüllen lassen. als ich dann mal an ner schranke warten musste und mich aufs oberrohr gesetzt hab ( mit radhose ) hatte ich ein schönes muster drauf.

der rahmen hing gut 1 monat lang zum trocknen da ich damals nicht alle teile zusammen hatte.

seit dem lasse ich lieber direkt beim lackierer alles machen. kostet mich nen zwannie mehr aber dafür hälts.

bei den baumarkt lacken vertragen sich mitunter auch die lacke untereinander nicht obwohl vom selben hersteller. hab das bei meinem einem ssp durch. der lack platzte ständig auf...sieht schlimm aus.

im winter gehts zum lackieren und gut....dann gibts auch ein nettes bild


----------



## michael17 (28. Mai 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?
> 
> Gruß, Micha


Columbus SLX, komplett unterverchromt, der Schweizer Firma Titan, ca. 1989/90. Habe ich 1990 oder 91 ladenneu bekommen.


----------



## Musicman (28. Mai 2009)

Danke


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Mai 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Richtig schönes Teil - da krieg ich direkt Lust mir wieder nen Streetfighter aufzubauen



Gesagt, getan.







Ein besseres Bild als mit dem Handy unter ner Laterne geknipst braucht ihr nicht - ihr wisst wohl mittlerweile wie das Rad ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (29. Mai 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> Taugen die Reifen was?
> Gruß, Micha


Nein, sind reine Streetreifen und elend schwer.


----------



## Musicman (29. Mai 2009)

Danke


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. Mai 2009)

@keks
Danke für die Infos.

@divergent
Dann werde ich wohl doch anders restaurieren bzw. lackieren lassen. 

Leider, denn eigentlich schwebt mir immer irgendwie noch so 'ne schicke Lackierung mit einem Farbverlauf vor.  Monochrom hab ich ja  . Die Lackierungen von Vicious Cycles und Bohemian Bicycles (wie dieses schwarz braun weiss blaue meine ich!!!) find ich da ganz ansprechend!!! 

Wo und wie kann man so eine aufwändigere Lackierung (z.B. ähnlich solchen Lackierungen auf Gitarren) machen lassen; was kostet sowas dann circa bei nem Lackierer, Airbrusher oder so?

Ansonsten nehme ich Klebefolie


----------



## singlestoph (29. Mai 2009)




----------



## keks'(: (29. Mai 2009)

wie schnell kann man damit fahren bei 1:1 übersetzung ? 15 kmh ?

interessanter aufbau trotzdem.. .


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2009)

ist doch für's gelände!

fahre auch 32/18 und das passt,
damit kommt man auch den berg hoch.


----------



## -Biohazard- (29. Mai 2009)

Kleine Abendrunde gestern.
Die Gabel wird noch gegen eine starre getauscht.


----------



## singlestoph (29. Mai 2009)

keks'(: schrieb:


> wie schnell kann man damit fahren bei 1:1 übersetzung ? 15 kmh ?
> 
> interessanter aufbau trotzdem.. .




unter 10km/h dafür lange
oder aber auch 35km/h aber nur bei flach und kurz

kommt etwas auf die übersetzung an


----------



## keks'(: (29. Mai 2009)

35 Oo .. . das will ich sehen  .. . respekt wenn du das schaffst.

btw war schon klar das es fürs gelande is.. . aber es sieht sooooo leicht aus .. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (29. Mai 2009)




----------



## michael17 (29. Mai 2009)

Sehr chic! 
Gibt´s davon noch mehr zu sehen, bitte?


----------



## Musicman (29. Mai 2009)

Ich schau mal....


----------



## nobbi (29. Mai 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> Ich schau mal....



Das Radl sieht richtig gut aus. Wo bekommt man den das klasse Schutzblech her?


----------



## Musicman (29. Mai 2009)

NY, NY. Da wohnt der gute Mann der die Teile baut.


----------



## anonymfixer (29. Mai 2009)

nobbi schrieb:


> Das Radl sieht richtig gut aus. Wo bekommt man den das klasse Schutzblech her?



mit dem riesigen abstand zum reifen siehts ganz schön hingeschludert aus. die beine hälts dank der kürze von hinten auch nicht trocken...

 also ein dufter kompromiss aus "nicht richtig praktikabel" und "nicht besonders stylish"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carthum (29. Mai 2009)




----------



## böser_wolf (29. Mai 2009)

hey ein mtb cool 
bmx kurbel???
mach mal ein bild von der andern seite


----------



## carthum (29. Mai 2009)

Die Kurbel ist eine solche.


----------



## Matze L.E. (29. Mai 2009)

> hey ein mtb cool


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. Mai 2009)

@musicman

sieht gut aus der steamroller in weiß, gefällt mir sehr gut auch ohne die ganzen aufkleber und schriften 
nur mir würden die brauntöne da gar nicht gefallen, sieht so aufgezwungen aus, aber hauptsache dir gefällts........


----------



## singlestoph (30. Mai 2009)

keks'(: schrieb:


> 35 Oo .. . das will ich sehen  .. . respekt wenn du das schaffst.
> 
> btw war schon klar das es fürs gelande is.. . aber es sieht sooooo leicht aus .. .



24 stunden (also 18 -20 davon fahrend) durch hartes gelände 280hm/8km runde ...

der gang hat gepasst ohne training war einfach nicht mehr als 18 stunden fahren drin mit schlauer organisierter verpflegung und ohne 4 stunden singletrailtour am tag vorher wären vieleicht auch 22-23 stunden möglich ....


s


----------



## singlestoph (30. Mai 2009)

out of the box ohne bremse dranmachen dafür mit pedalen


----------



## Musicman (30. Mai 2009)

Eeeek, wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## Boramaniac (1. Juni 2009)

Hi @ all...

mein erster Singlespeeder:

Vorher:






Nachher:





Gruß Bora


----------



## arrowfreak (1. Juni 2009)

Sieht ja ewig lang aus...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one.nomad (1. Juni 2009)

Die alten Diamant Rahmen sind recht lang. Mussten sie bei cirac 1cm Vorbaulänge auch sein 

Siehe z.b. auch den hier (natuerlich nicht annähernd so fesch)


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. Juni 2009)

@BORA

Mehr Fotos bitte.


----------



## Boramaniac (1. Juni 2009)

arrowfreak schrieb:


> Sieht ja ewig lang aus...?



Die Diamanträder sind extrem auf Geradeauslauf ausgelegt, 
flacher Lenkwinkel = spurstabil aber trägeres Lenkverhalten.




berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @BORA
> Mehr Fotos bitte.



Wenn Interesse besteht, dann folgen noch welche...

Gruß Bora


----------



## nikedi (1. Juni 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Hi @ all...
> 
> mein erster Singlespeeder:
> Bild siehe oben
> ...


also ich finde das irgendwie cool...!


----------



## anonymfixer (1. Juni 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Die Diamanträder sind extrem auf Geradeauslauf ausgelegt,
> flacher Lenkwinkel = spurstabil aber trägeres Lenkverhalten.
> ...



ich glaube, das ist ein trugschluss. meiner meinung nach kommt die spurstabilität hier weniger vom flachen lenkwinkel als vom aus allen faktoren resultierenden nachlauf, und der dürfte bei diesen gabeln (mit der extremen vorbiegung) auch noch überschaubar ausfallen.

außerdem haben diese flachen lenkgeometrien stärkeren "wheel flop", und neigen deswegen dazu, bei niedrigen geschwindigkeiten leichter ausbrechen.

(ok, der etwas flachere lenkwinkel verkleinert den effektiven lenkeinschlag. möglicherweise ist das ja mit der trägheit gemeint....)


----------



## Cam-man (1. Juni 2009)

joa hier mal mein zerdellter arrow s-pacer, dank den netten autofahrernâ¦


----------



## Boramaniac (1. Juni 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @BORA
> Mehr Fotos bitte.



Nachschlag: 






Gruß Bora


----------



## anonymfixer (1. Juni 2009)

also ich weiß nicht...


----------



## ufp (1. Juni 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Nachschlag:
> Gruß Bora


Ja, nicht schlecht.
Gut aufbereitet (Fotographisch) und mal was anderes !
Nur der Bremshebel, meine Güte  .

@one.nomad
Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (1. Juni 2009)

wurde der Hebel an den Vorbau geschweißt? coole Sache.


----------



## one.nomad (1. Juni 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> @one.nomad
> Auch nicht schlecht



Danke, aber das war eigentlcih nich für die Gallerie sonder als Erklärung gedacht, denn das ist ein so zerranztes Rad, die Regenhitsch in der Heimat eben.

Aber die Thun Krubel is circa 500 Gramm leicht, bloss genauso sieht sie aus  Der Stern so dick, wie manch einer das Kettenblatt heutzutage dimensioniert.



your enemy schrieb:


> wurde der Hebel an den Vorbau geschweißt? coole Sache.



So wie ich das in einem "anderen Radlforum" mitbekommen habe, wurde da ein alter Blechhebel aufgebogen und durchlöchert, damit der an den Vorbau montiert werden kann.


----------



## one.nomad (1. Juni 2009)

- merged with previous post -


----------



## Boramaniac (1. Juni 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> wurde der Hebel an den Vorbau geschweißt? coole Sache.



 Wo er recht hat: 



one.nomad schrieb:


> wurde da ein alter Blechhebel aufgebogen und durchlöchert,
> damit der an den Vorbau montiert werden kann.



Ein paar Infos zum Rad:

Habe eines altes Diamant-Rad bekommen und wollte es nicht einfach vergammeln lassen.
Also habe ich es demontiert, sandgestrahlt und neu in weißaluminium (ehemals auch 
Rostschutzfarbe der DDR-Reichsbahn) pulvern lassen...
Der Lenker ist ein Eigenbau aus Edelstahl mit gerändelten Enden. Die Kurbel ist ein
Überbleibsel von einem geschlachteten Rad. Originale Renak-Bahn-Naben habe ich
neu eingespeicht. Es wurden einfach Teile aus meinem Sammelsurium genommen, um
das Rad wieder fahrfertig zu machen, es optisch zu verschönern. Als kleines Gimmick
habe ich eine verchromte Luftpumpe in die originalen Halterungen getan...

Klar wird es wieder viele geben, die sagen: "boah, wie sch***e sieht das denn aus",
aber ich habe nicht nur gelabert - sondern gemacht! In diesem Sinne...

Gruß Bora


----------



## SXHC (1. Juni 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> aber ich habe nicht nur gelabert - sondern gemacht! In diesem Sinne...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Juni 2009)

@bora

Danke für den "Nachschlag". 

Wie leicht bzw. schwer?!

Welchen Sinn macht den eine derartige Bremshebelpositionierung?! 

Ne andere, leichtere Alukurbel vllt. noch?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anonymfixer (2. Juni 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Welchen Sinn macht den eine derartige Bremshebelpositionierung?!
> ...



ich mutmaße wild: das ist eine anleihe aus der "fixie-hippster-szene", wo noch wesentlich kürzere gerade und auch sehr schmale irgendwie gebogene lenker gefahren werden... lenker, bei denen man in normalposition oder obenhaltung (bahnlenker oder triabügel) unmittelbar neben dem vorbau greift. DA hat so eine befestigung also neben dem style-und-bling-bling-faktor also durchaus ihre (praktische) berechtigung.

an diesem fahrrad aber ist sie eben wie der rest auch - nicht gelabert, sondern einfach gemacht 
scheiß drauf, dass die - übrigens hunderwübsch gerändelten - griffe hier ne ganz andere position haben...


----------



## Musicman (2. Juni 2009)

nobbi schrieb:


> Das Radl sieht richtig gut aus. Wo bekommt man den das klasse Schutzblech her?



http://www.woodysfenders.com/store/ z.B.


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Juni 2009)

@BORA sehr, sehr geil


----------



## xpedrox (2. Juni 2009)

So habe ich den Renner letzten Freitag beim Jerome abgeholt





Inzwischen wurden erstmal neue Reifen bestellt (Conti Sprinter Gatorskin) und "fast" alle überflüssigen Teile abmontiert  Da ich mir bei der Übersetzung noch net einig bin, bleibt die Schaltung vorerst und ich dreh so ein paar Runden. Der Umwerfer wurde aber schon weg razionalisiert, vorne wird dann von 42 auf 52 Zähne per Hand geschaltet. Zudem gabs ne Flatbar und Shimano Bremshebel.









Hatte noch etwas Lenkerband rumfliegen...sieht kacke aus?...war auch so geplant 





Die Ausfallenden sehen sehr gut aus, da werde ich wohl keinen Schnellspanner brauchen.Warte jetzt nur noch auf die Reifen, das ich endlich fahren kann  Der Rahmen bleibt erstmal so, der Lack ist für das alter noch Top


----------



## Matze L.E. (2. Juni 2009)

wenn man nicht wüsste dass es singlespeed ist, könnte man meinen es wär garkeins... verrückt ^^


----------



## Stefan H (2. Juni 2009)

okay, endlich fertig! 
Mein neues MTB Ibis Tranny Singlespeed in der Farbe ´burnt orange`

Bitte...bevor Ihr euch über den Werkstoff Carbon hermacht, 
muss mann doch sagen, das es rundum ein schönes Rad
geworden ist,....oder?


----------



## chri55 (2. Juni 2009)

uaah, geil! wunderschön! aber was für einen Sinn erfüllt der verschraubte Hinterbau? geht doch sicher zu Lasten der Steifigkeit.


----------



## Matze L.E. (2. Juni 2009)

belt drive ready! ich bild mir ein mal gelesen zu haben dass die kette so gespannt wird und man das ding damit zusammenpacken kann. ist aber lange her...

sehr schickes rad, mir gefällts in blau oder grün aber besser


edit: grad gesehn dass das mit dem belt drive doch nich geht... lalala


----------



## Stefan H (2. Juni 2009)

..das ist ja gerade der clou! 
Du brauchst hier kein variabeles Ausfallende oder einen Kettenspanner.
Die Kette wird durchs versetzen bzw. zurrück ziehen des Hinterbau´s gespannt.

Weitere Infos 
www.ibiscycles.com


----------



## anonymfixer (2. Juni 2009)

ja, kette spannen. logo. rahmen trennen könnte auch sein...

allerdings ist es außerordentlich clever die trennstelle in den nicht wenig belasteten bereich hinters tretlager zu packen. wenn die sich da nicht richtig viel mühe gegeben haben, könnte das irgendwann knarzen oder knacken... könnte.

ps: das ausfallende wandert übrigens nicht nur nach hinten sondern in etwa gleichem maße nach oben. naja, wers mag.
pps: grad noch mal geguckt. es wandert sogar mehr nach oben als nach hinten. hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (2. Juni 2009)

Die sogenannte `slotmachine`das Herzstück direkt hinterm Tretwerk, ist sehr Massiv und Breit verarbeitet. Es macht einen guten und robusten Eindruck. Knacken, tja bin ich auch gespannt?! Ist aber schnell 
zerlegt und gereinigt.
Nein Riemenantrieb funktioniert leider nicht, hätte ich sofort verbaut!

Am Bild vielleicht besser zu erkennen..


----------



## el saltamontes (2. Juni 2009)

schaut super scharf aus das tranny! super geil auch das "all in one" - konzept! gefällt mir richtig gut!

und sag mal, präsentierst du alle deine bikes (zu hause?) so? ist ja mal eine richtig fetzige geschichte und schaut spitze aus - so was könnte mir auch gefallen!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Juni 2009)

Und im Herbst kommt der Igel da rein in die Laubkiste, oder?!  

Nee, im Ernst: Finde das auch eine sehr schöne Installation bzw. Indoor-Bikepräsentation. 

Marke, Geometrie und Farbe gefallen mir.  Der Rest ...  da überleg ich noch.  

Es ist eben mal was anderes.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juni 2009)

Update:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Juni 2009)

Der Lenker paßt doch vieeeeeeeeeeeeel besser. 

Und Disc ist sicher auch passender für den Trail-"Flow". 

Zum Vergleich:


chickenway-user schrieb:


>



btw: Sonst find' ich solche Dropbars an Singlespeedern eigentlich meist top.


----------



## kingmoe (3. Juni 2009)

Mein Neues für´s Gelände - hier in der City.


----------



## keks'(: (3. Juni 2009)

fertig .. . nur noch nen paa andere reifen drauf .. .


----------



## Kelme (3. Juni 2009)

@kingmoe:  Wunderschön geworden. Große Kettenblätter haben halt was. Farblich ein Traum.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Juni 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Mein Neues für´s Gelände - hier in der City.



Jetzt noch Scheibenbremsen und es wäre perfekt... 
Gefällt mir das Ding. Da muss ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal draufsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (3. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Scheibenbremsen und es wäre perfekt...



Grrrrrrrrrr!!! 



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Gefällt mir das Ding. Da muss ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal draufsetzen.



Gerne, bist du in DD?! Ich komme ja leider nicht zu SiS


----------



## divergent! (3. Juni 2009)

@kekz...dein rad schaut ja schon schick aus aber der lenker hat irgendwie ne komische stellung. die enden zeigen nach oben....würde ich mal noch richtigeinstellen....sonst schick.

und das gt ist auch lecker.....hast du das schaltauge entfernt oder wie?


----------



## Rainbiker-2008 (3. Juni 2009)

sooo...
nun bin ich hier schon so lange fleißig am lesen, da zeig ich doch auch ma mein neues geländerad.
habs heute auf na kleinen runde im grunewald getestet und es fährt sich prima.
fehlt leider noch der passende sattel. ist aber bestellt (brooks swift titan in grün).









mfg


----------



## Rainbiker-2008 (3. Juni 2009)

ach und wo ich gerade dabei bin...
hier mein stadtrad.
seit letzter woche "dank" eines unfalls  leider mit schwarzer gabel und nem laufrad aus meiner kramkiste.
dafür mit neuem KB (50T) und neuer kette.
laufleistung seit oktober ca. 3500km, das gxp lager hat sich nach 1800km das erste mal verabschiedet. vielleicht nicht sooo allwettertauglich. oder ich hätts offter ausbauen und fetten müssen. 

outdoorpics coming soon





mfg


----------



## kingmoe (3. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> und das gt ist auch lecker.....hast du das schaltauge entfernt oder wie?



Nee, da ist keins dran, der Rahmen gehört so. Ich habe nur Cantisockel anbraten lassen, ansonsten ist der original.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. Juni 2009)

@rainbiker
Das grün-lila Bike:
Guter Aufbau  . Rahmen: Welche Marke?

Farbkombi nicht unbedingt mein Geschmack  , aber wenigstens konsequent umgesetzt .

Ne schlankere Kurbel fände ich bei nem Stahlrahmen passender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anonymfixer (3. Juni 2009)

keks'(: schrieb:


> fertig .. . nur noch nen paa andere reifen drauf .. .



aber keine dünneren?! das ding sieht gerade wegen der halbdicken gummis* geil aus (und angenehmer rollen als dackelschneider tun die bestimmt auch)

oder täuscht die perspektive?


----------



## keks'(: (3. Juni 2009)

nein mir is beim fahren aufgefallen das der mantel vorne nicht gerade läuft und deshalb an der gabel schleift, das ist alles so tierisch knapp, also wirds doch ne nummer schmaler .. .was is das nächst kleinere bei 40c ??


----------



## anonymfixer (3. Juni 2009)

38, 32, 28...

kannst ja hinten dick lassen und nur vorn ne nummer kleiner nehmen, oder einen reifen, der sauber läuft, oder...


----------



## Rainbiker-2008 (4. Juni 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @rainbiker
> Das grün-lila Bike:
> Guter Aufbau  . Rahmen: Welche Marke?
> 
> ...



der rahmen ist ein specialized hardrock von 199x  (zwischen 2 und 4 denk ich)
gegenhalter für alles was gegengehalten werden muss ( cantigegenhalter, schaltbowdenzüge, bremsbowdenzüge, gepäckträger) hab ich abgesägt.

die kurbel is ne lx ht2 von 2006. hast aber recht... ne schmale würde evtl. besser aussehn

mfg


----------



## exto (4. Juni 2009)

Das Tranny ist irgendwie schon geil, aber - mein Gott - es ist aus Plastik ! 

Ich kann mich mit dem Gedanken einfach nicht recht anfreunden. Da kommt mir gleich der Gedanke an nach Kampfer-Öl riechende, vollrasierte Typen mit auftätowiert wirkendem Einteiler, die sich im Vorstart des Jedermann-Marathons des örtlichen Kneippvereins jedes Wochenende landauf, landab in Fumic-Pose werfen und milde herablassennd lächeln, wenn du in Bullerhosen und mit behaarten Beinen daneben stehst und dir offensichtlich nich mal 'n Fahrrad mit Gangschaltung leisten kannst...

Näää...! Tut mir leid...


----------



## dre (5. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...Da kommt mir gleich der Gedanke an nach Kampfer-Öl riechende, vollrasierte Typen mit auftätowiert wirkendem Einteiler, die sich im Vorstart des Jedermann-Marathons des örtlichen Kneippvereins jedes Wochenende landauf, landab in Fumic-Pose werfen und milde herablassennd lächeln, wenn du in Bullerhosen und mit behaarten Beinen daneben stehst und dir offensichtlich nich mal 'n Fahrrad mit Gangschaltung leisten kannst...



Schön auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## moe 11 (5. Juni 2009)

keks'(: schrieb:


> nein mir is beim fahren aufgefallen das der mantel vorne nicht gerade läuft und deshalb an der gabel schleift, das ist alles so tierisch knapp, also wirds doch ne nummer schmaler .. .was is das nächst kleinere bei 40c ??



falls du die gummies die du jetzt drauf hast los werden willst schick mir ne pm


----------



## misiman (5. Juni 2009)

Obwohl mich mein "Jugendrad" vor 6 Wochen abgeschmissen hat (Kette runter gesprungen, danach Schlüsselbeinbruch", dabei wollt ich nur von der S-Bahn nach Haus) soll eine neue Schicht Pulver anstatt des alten Lacks drauf. 
Schwarz ist zu fad...welche Farbe würdet Ihr nehmen? ist nen Giant Stonebreaker von 94.


----------



## anonymfixer (5. Juni 2009)

misiman schrieb:


> ...
> Schwarz ist zu fad...welche Farbe würdet Ihr nehmen?
> ...



*matt*schwarz!


----------



## Musicman (6. Juni 2009)

misiman schrieb:


> Schwarz ist zu fad...welche Farbe würdet Ihr nehmen?



Lass dich inspirieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misiman (6. Juni 2009)

schöner link


----------



## dre (6. Juni 2009)

Nun ja, dann stell ich mal mein Bastelergebnis vor.

Rahmen, Kettenspanner und Ritzel gekauft, alles andere aus der Restekiste.







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bikefritzel (6. Juni 2009)

stimmt die kettenlinie so wirklich? ist irgendwie schon sehr weit außen, aber wenns passt.


----------



## dre (6. Juni 2009)

Habe aktuell noch den kleinen Spacerring heraus und nach außen genommen. Nun stimmts. Ich bin vorne auch auf dem großen Blatt ganz außen.


----------



## Rüpel (6. Juni 2009)

Mit der Übersetzung würde ich hier nirgends hochkommen - alles über 2:1 wäre hier eine Quälerei. Aber schönes Rad.


----------



## dre (6. Juni 2009)

Bin in Braunschweig unterwegs und nutze das Bike hauptsächlich um ins Büro und zurück zu kommen. Mit ein paar Umwegen erlaube ich da auf 20 km, pro Tour, die gigantische Nummer von 95 Hm


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Juni 2009)

Hi, hier ein Altmetallhaufen von mir. Bin neu was das Singlespeeden betrifft, die HR-Nabe hat natürlich einen Freilauf.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Juni 2009)

Hmmm.......is aber ein hübscher Altmetallhaufen, schaut gut aus dein Rädchen....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Matze L.E. (9. Juni 2009)

ich find's ein wenig zu bunt (lenkerband, zughülle, vorderreifen). ansonsten sehr schick... lässt sich die kette noch was spannen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Juni 2009)

Also, die rote Hülle hatte ich noch liegen, habe aber mittlerweile auch blaue hier, die dann beim nächsten Zugwechsel dran kommt. Der Gelbe Reifen ebenso, wenn der durch ist, was nicht mehr lange dauern wird, dann kommt was neutraleres drauf. Im Ausfallende ist auch noch reichlich Platz nach hinten.


----------



## exto (9. Juni 2009)

Wollte ich schon länger mal fragen:

Gibt's eigentlich im Rennradforum keinen SSP - Bereich mit Galerie?


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Juni 2009)

Das kann man ruhig groß zeigen:






Hat wirklich Potenzial wie ich finde.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Das kann man ruhig groß zeigen:
> 
> (...)
> 
> Hat wirklich Potenzial wie ich finde.



Sehe ich ganz genau so. Normalerweise sieht etwas so bunt zusammengewürfeltes eher billig aus. Das hier überhaupt nicht. Dem Ding würden *zwei* gelbe Reifen sogar noch besser stehen.


----------



## RealNBK (10. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber der Schwarze Kubelklumpen passt nicht so ganz. Ich meine das geht eleganter.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2009)

Sattelstützte/Sattel = silber/schwarz
Bremshebel = s.o.
Vorbau/Steuersatz = s.o.
Bremsen/Beläge/Felgen = s.o.

Kurbel/Kette/Pedale = dito.


außerdem sind sowohl Vorbau als auch Sattelstütze so kleine Klumpen.

Ergänzt sich alles im ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotredchili (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde das Rad sehr schön. Aber wenn hier jeder einen Sonderwunsch äußern darf, dann hätte ich es gerne in Rot, bitte!


----------



## ebru (10. Juni 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> out of the box ohne bremse dranmachen dafür mit pedalen


Sieht wirklich sehr fein aus!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. Juni 2009)

Das rot umgearbeitete Bild sieht auch klasse aus. Aber, nun, es ist blau.

Es war wirklich nur als Resteklumpen gedacht, der Rahmen hat auch ordentliche Lackschäden, die aber auf Distanz nicht so auffallen. Leider musste ich mehr investieren als erst gedacht. Da das 600er Innenlager nicht raus wollte habe ich eine 4-Kant Kurbel gekauft, nun ist das Lager doch draussen 
Nunja, die Sugino Mono wollte ich eh mal besorgen. Dann mussten natüröich die Bremshebel her und neue Bremsen, weil die alte VR Bremse zu ausgenudelt war. Anyways, nun brauch ich erstmal die Kassettenritzel und die alten Reifen auf. Da kommen als nächstes graue Conti GP3000 drauf.

Ich finds auch cool, dass hier viel Farbenfreunde sind. Die schlichten Räder sehen zwar auch gut aus. Aber richtig bunt kommt auch mal fett!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das Tranny ist irgendwie schon geil, aber - mein Gott - es ist aus Plastik !
> 
> Ich kann mich mit dem Gedanken einfach nicht recht anfreunden. Da kommt mir gleich der Gedanke an nach Kampfer-Öl riechende, vollrasierte Typen mit auftätowiert wirkendem Einteiler, die sich im Vorstart des Jedermann-Marathons des örtlichen Kneippvereins jedes Wochenende landauf, landab in Fumic-Pose werfen und milde herablassennd lächeln, wenn du in Bullerhosen und mit behaarten Beinen daneben stehst und dir offensichtlich nich mal 'n Fahrrad mit Gangschaltung leisten kannst...
> 
> Näää...! Tut mir leid...



tsss, setz dich erstmal auf ne carbonfeile drauf. 
ist schon was sehr feines . 

kann dir demnächst ja mal meine feile für nen we überlassen, dann wirst du bekehrt und schwörst deinem irrglauben ab


----------



## exto (11. Juni 2009)

Hör mal auf, hier rumzuspammen. Das is das SSP-Forum, nicht die Leichtbauschwulettenecke!

Warte du mal schön in Ruhe auf deinen Plastik-Flaschenhalter, damit der Plastebomber dann auch schön stilecht bleibt...

Altes Rennferkel!


----------



## Hotredchili (11. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hör mal auf, hier rumzuspammen. Das is das SSP-Forum, nicht die Leichtbauschwulettenecke!



Bin begeistert, Du hast die passenden Worte gefunden! 

Allerdings, wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich hätte auch keine Skrupel, von so einem hässlichen Plastikbomber die Schaltung runterzureissen, und mittels Magic-Gear ein annähernd richtiges Fahrrad draus zu machen!


----------



## anonymfixer (11. Juni 2009)

der plastikbomber um den es hier geht, braucht keinen magic gear...


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wollte ich schon länger mal fragen:
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich im Rennradforum keinen SSP - Bereich mit Galerie?



Das ist eine gute Frage!


----------



## anonymfixer (13. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> ...



krass, ein suchbild? muss man das fahrrad finden?


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juni 2009)

anonymfixer schrieb:


> krass, ein suchbild? muss man das fahrrad finden?



Fahrrad? Da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (13. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage!



Was will mir dieser Post sagen?

Dass du mit'm Eingangrad über die Alpen gefahren bist? wenn ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Haste jut jemacht, wirste auch nich ausjelacht. Allein: Ich such noch den Zusammenhang...

... den zum Mountain-Bike!? 

OK. Alpen - Mountains 

Schon mal nich schlecht, bringt mich der Beantwortung der Ausgangsfrage aber nicht näher. Ich könnte ja einfach mal nachsehen, würde aber dann wohl solche "Ey, Alder, isch kann krass über die Berge fahr'n" - Beiträge wohl verpassen. Das wär' schade.


----------



## exto (13. Juni 2009)

OK, jetzt hab ich's 

RM Flow

du bist für alle Zeiten entschuldigt !


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> OK, jetzt hab ich's
> 
> RM Flow
> 
> du bist für alle Zeiten entschuldigt !



Genau, ich bin mim Singlespeed-MTB von Ulm an den Gardasee (naja, fast, bis Arco, da war das Essen). Gute 30 Stunden hats gebraucht...


----------



## aristeas (14. Juni 2009)

OK, hier mein Jeden-Tag-Fahrrad. Ist so ein Sammelsurium von Teilen dran -- Sattelstuetze und Schutzblechbefestigung sollen noch besser werden .


----------



## exto (14. Juni 2009)

Schiket Rad!

Da kommt mal kein Posing-Verdacht auf 

Aber, sach ma: Das Schutzblech hält doch - völlig unabhängig von der Befestigung - nix dickes ab, oder? Vorne zu kurz, hinten zu kurz...

Ich such da auch noch was funktionelles aber nich ganz häßliches fürn Winter...


----------



## aristeas (14. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das Schutzblech hält doch [..] nix dickes ab, oder?


Hier in Manchester muessen Schutzbleche funktionieren! 

Tatsaechlich ist das ein (notgedrungen) umfunktioniertes Schutzblech fuer vorne. Es haelt das Wasser aber wirklich ab. Das Wasser verlaesst den Reifen ja tangential und wird dann noch vom Fahrtwind nach hinten abgelenkt. Einziges Problem ist jetzt das Vorderrad. Habe vorher einen Oversized-Alurahmen gehabt, bei dem das Unterrohr eigentlich genug Spritzwasser abgehalten hat. Das ist jetzt nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## lightmetal (14. Juni 2009)

Was willst du bei so einem Regen noch mit Schutzblechen? Klamotten aus und ab in den Wasserfesten Rucksack. FKK ftw!


----------



## aristeas (14. Juni 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> FKK ftw!


Hatten wir hier am Freitag. Hat aber nicht geregnet.


----------



## lightmetal (14. Juni 2009)

Yes der Osten lebt weiter in Manchester.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (14. Juni 2009)

aristeas schrieb:


> OK, hier mein Jeden-Tag-Fahrrad. Ist so ein Sammelsurium von Teilen dran -- Sattelstuetze und Schutzblechbefestigung sollen noch besser werden .



Sieht gut aus! 
Was ist das für eine Lackierung?


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Juni 2009)

aristeas schrieb:


> Das Wasser verlaesst den Reifen ja tangential und wird dann noch vom Fahrtwind nach hinten abgelenkt.



Nein. Der Fahrtwind wird hinter deinem Rücken verwirbelt und lenkt das Wasser eher nach vorne. Also zumindest bei mir ist das so. 

Aber das OnOne gefällt mir, naja, bis auf Reifen, Lenker (funktionieren die V-Brakes überhaupt anständig mit den Hebeln), Sattelstütze und Sattel...


----------



## aristeas (15. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> funktionieren die V-Brakes überhaupt anständig mit den Hebeln


Bremshebel sind DiaCompe 287V ohne Griffgummis. Sind fuer V-Brakes ausgelegt. Habe sie etwas modifiziert, damit die Zuege nicht von vorne in den Bremsgriff gehen muessen. Gerne wuerde ich richtige Bremshebel fuer Aerobars installieren aber das geht eben mit den Bremsen schlecht.

Ja und die Sattelstuetze: Schoen ist was anderes, stimmt schon. Ist ein Stueck Muell von meinem 27 Pfund eBay Rad. Soll noch verbessert werden, wenn mal wieder Geld da ist. Sattel fuehlt sich einfach prima an, da faellt es mir schwer, den aus optischen Gruenden herauszuschmeissen.

Die Lackierung ist uebrigens ein Gemisch aus matt-braun und matt-schwarz. Nur die "Decals" sind glaenzend.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2009)

für ein jeden tag rad doch schonmal sehr gut das on one.
der eisengrau lack bringt's.


----------



## mubi (15. Juni 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Nachschlag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi,

sind das die vuelta airline 1 von aus der bucht?

tschö...


----------



## Boramaniac (15. Juni 2009)

mubi schrieb:


> hi,
> sind das die vuelta airline 1 von aus der bucht?
> tschö...



Jepp, ich glaub' so hießen die... 

Gruß Bora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deuragnerag (16. Juni 2009)

Alter Däne....mein SMITH


----------



## RealNBK (17. Juni 2009)

gar nicht mal so unsympatisch. Ich will auch mal wieder ein ganz normales stadtfahrrad mit schmalen reifen, ohne Rennbügel.... *täum*


----------



## mubi (17. Juni 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Jepp, ich glaub' so hießen die...
> 
> Gruß Bora



aaah! dann hab ich sie dir verkauft! hihi 

und für alle anderen: ich hab noch 4 stück!

tschö...


----------



## Boramaniac (19. Juni 2009)

mubi schrieb:


> aaah! dann hab ich sie dir verkauft! hihi
> tschö...



Ach so einer bist du!  

Nein, sind wirklich gut verarbeitet. Und nun siehst du ja auch für 
welches Bike sie verwendet wurden. Hoffe angemessen genug 

Gruß Bora


----------



## _stalker_ (19. Juni 2009)

Erstmal provisorisch aufgebaut. Laufräder und Lenker werden demnächst noch geändert. Dann auch wieder mit 2 Bremsen.


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2009)

cool siehts ja schon aus. der lenker gehört aber noch etwas nach oben gedreht....ansonsten schick schick.

bei mir wird demnächst daraus ein ssp gebaut


----------



## insanerider (19. Juni 2009)

meins ist auch so gut fertig-nachdem es ja niemand kaufen wollte  ssp kit ist bestellt und fehlt noch, außerdem spanne ich die kette später mit einem kurzen schaltwerk aber sonst fertig. 38:17 für den taunus ok und in der ebene recht flink







und nachdem hier ein mitforist was für 100 euro baut-das hier war um 160 euro


----------



## phil_rad (19. Juni 2009)

Mein neues spielzug, macht richtig spass! 
Gruß 
Phil


----------



## insanerider (19. Juni 2009)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Mein neues spielzug, macht richtig spass!
> Gruß
> Phil



das niner hast du hier gekauft oder importiert?gelnhausen?vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, ein solches würde ich gern mal probefahren


----------



## phil_rad (19. Juni 2009)

@ insanerider: Ich habe aus der usa importiert. Wo wohnst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (19. Juni 2009)

phil_rad schrieb:


> @ insanerider: Ich habe aus der usa importiert. Wo wohnst du?



bad soden am taunus, aber evtl ergibt sich das ja mal? hab übrigens die mba hier, tests und kataloge von niner....falls da interesse besteht


----------



## sporty (20. Juni 2009)




----------



## martn (20. Juni 2009)




----------



## phil_rad (20. Juni 2009)

martn schrieb:


>



Nice bike


----------



## exto (20. Juni 2009)

für das 1x1


----------



## ufp (20. Juni 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> surly


schön und schön clear.
Vor allem finde ich, daß Scheibenbremsen für so etwas überhaupt sehr gut passen,
eben besser als V-Brakes.

Aber, was sind das für dicke Reifen (Größe)?


----------



## michael17 (20. Juni 2009)

Das weisse 1x1 ist sehr schön!
Das Voodoo auch, erscheint mir vorn aber sehr hochbeinig (?).


----------



## M!tch (20. Juni 2009)

nettes voodoo, aber das hat hinten 'nen platten.

btw, warum warst du halb 3 schon zu hause?


----------



## biker1967 (20. Juni 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> Aber, was sind das für dicke Reifen (Größe)?


Erstes Modell vom Schwalbe Fat Albert in Falt-Ausführung (60-559)
Noch mit brauner Seitenwand So einen hab ich auch noch und suche noch einen Albert mit brauner Seitenwand. bisher keinen gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (21. Juni 2009)

mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand. Sattel und Lenker sind noch nicht das was ich will!


----------



## Bikefritzel (21. Juni 2009)

kette ist auch noch nicht das wahre 

sind das dp18 felgen?


----------



## lazylarco (21. Juni 2009)

Schicke Laufräder!

Mach noch den Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr ab 
und Tausche den Schnellspanner am Sattel gegen eine 
einfache Schraube.

Wird nen richtig geiles SS!


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Juni 2009)

sind DP18, DT Speichen und Dura Ace Naben. Gebhardt Kettenblatt, Miche Kette und Schraube für die Sattelklemme sind bestellt. Bremshebel werden vermutlich ITM Zeitfahrhebel und blau gwickelter Lenker.


----------



## michael17 (21. Juni 2009)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> sind DP18, DT Speichen und Dura Ace Naben. Gebhardt Kettenblatt, Miche Kette und Schraube für die Sattelklemme sind bestellt. Bremshebel werden vermutlich ITM Zeitfahrhebel und blau gwickelter Lenker.



Blau? Warum nicht Pink oder Flieder?
So oder so: das wird!


----------



## Bikefritzel (21. Juni 2009)

uh blau get gar ned. pink flieder oder zur not schwarz, aber bitte kein blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smackes (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
habe gestern einige Stunden an meinem eigentlichen Winterprojekt gearbeitet  
Zusammengesteckt kann man schon fast von einem Rad sprechen.

Rahmen ist von einem runtergerittenen Specialized Rockhopper Comp. Von allem Unnötigen befreit (Anlötteile, Flaschenhalterbefestigungen,Gegenhalter die für SSP nicht benötigt werden, Schaltauge). Dellen und auch die Löcher für Flaschenhalter wurden mit Zinn verlötet und verschliffen. 
Eine 1" Ahead Chromo Gabel aus einem 93er Univega wurde gestern eingebaut. 





Da der geplante 1" Kore Vorbau doch zu steil und zu fett aussah, musste ein alter Ritchey Stahlvorbau aufpoliert werden und macht -meiner Meinung nach- eine ziemlich schnittige Figur auf dem Teil...





Nun weiss ich nicht mehr weiter, denn eigentlich wollte ich mir hiermit ein SSP für das Gelände zusammenschrauben. Doch so schnittig, wie es mir jetzt rüberkommt, könnte es auch ein schöner kleiner Strassenfeger mit grösserer Übersetzung und Slicks werden. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juni 2009)

Smackes schrieb:


> ... Was meint Ihr?



die alten rockhopper rahmen sind super sexy.
egal wie Du's aufbaust, versau's nicht 

eine stimme für geländerad.


----------



## Smackes (22. Juni 2009)

Puh, hatte mich schon auf eine Steinigung eingestellt, da ich den alten Rahmen so vergewaltigt habe


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Juni 2009)

Wiso vergewaltigt?
Solange du keine 1" Straßenslicks rein baust wird alles gut.

Hab ich euch schon mein aktuelles Race-Bike-Setup gezeigt? 





(Musste leider beim 24h Rennen in München nach der Hälfte aufgeben. Linker Fuß und rechtes Knie wollten nicht mehr. Habt ihr noch Tipps für beidseitiges Humpeln?)


----------



## peterbe (22. Juni 2009)

Smackes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe gestern einige Stunden an meinem eigentlichen Winterprojekt gearbeitet
> Zusammengesteckt kann man schon fast von einem Rad sprechen.
> 
> ...



Da hier die Straßenfeger Legion sind, plädiere ich für einen schnittigen schlichten dicke-Reifen-MTBler. Blanke Kurbel, blanke Sattelstütze, blanke V-Brakes und mindestens 2.35er Reifen, 2zu1er Übersetzung, alles zusammen knapp 10kg und das ganze sollte im Gelände eine sehr gute Figur machen!


----------



## michael17 (22. Juni 2009)

Genau so! Der Rahmen sieht so gut aus , den könntest Du nur noch durch Glatzen misshandeln. Tu´s bitte nicht!


----------



## RoyalRula (22. Juni 2009)

ich würde einen strassen renner daraus machen! darf man fragen wie lange du an dem rahmen herumgebastelt hast, schaut sehr professionell aus


----------



## lightmetal (22. Juni 2009)

Bitte keine Straßenkiste. Das Gerät gehört ins Gelände.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Juni 2009)

@Smackes


Suuuuper elegant und schön.......meine Stimme für einen Strassenflitzer.
Wäre schade um das schöne Finish....
Auf gar keinen Fall in de Acker oder Wald damit.....
Aber machs ja richtig....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## michael17 (22. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> (Musste leider beim 24h Rennen in München nach der Hälfte aufgeben. Linker Fuß und rechtes Knie wollten nicht mehr. Habt ihr noch Tipps für beidseitiges Humpeln?)



Na klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (22. Juni 2009)

Smackes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr chic

ich bin auch für slicks, ruhig die fetten big apple oder supermoto!


----------



## Smackes (22. Juni 2009)

Stollen oder Glatzen?
Ich werde mal ein paar Mäntel aufziehen und als Ganzes betrachten.
Dann schaue ich mal weiter.



> darf man fragen wie lange du an dem rahmen herumgebastelt hast, schaut sehr professionell aus



Oh, danke  !
Es sollte, wie gesagt ein Winterprojekt werden, zog sich dann aber doch einige Monate länger. 
Am meissten Zeit hat das Entlacken gebraucht (Heissluftfön in Kombination mit einer Edelstahlbürste). Danach wurden die Anlötteile und unnötiger Firlefanz entfernt (Säge, Schrubbscheibe,Dremel,Schleifpapier). Dann habe ich mich mit einer Lötlampe und Lötzinn daran gegeben, Dellen aufzufüllen, die Löcher der Flaschenhalter zu verschliessen und einige Lötstellen zu verschönern die Jahrelang unter einer schönen Lackschicht ihr böses Gesicht versteckten. Dann ging es ans Schleifen, Füllen (mit Sprühspachtel) und wieder ans Schleifen. Zum Schluss das Lackieren...

Alles nicht mit optimalem Material und Werkzeug und vielleicht 30h Arbeitszeit. Also nicht gerade professionell, daher freue ich mich umso mehr über das Lob.


----------



## EastSider (22. Juni 2009)

mein erster versuch nen ssp aufzubauen...


----------



## m(A)ui (22. Juni 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> (Musste leider beim 24h Rennen in München nach der Hälfte aufgeben. Linker Fuß und rechtes Knie wollten nicht mehr. Habt ihr noch Tipps für beidseitiges Humpeln?)


leider nicht, aber fuer beidfuessiges springen sollten sich hier viele experten finden.


----------



## m(A)ui (22. Juni 2009)

Smackes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Rahmen ist von einem runtergerittenen Specialized Rockhopper Comp.
> [...]
> Nun weiss ich nicht mehr weiter, denn eigentlich wollte ich mir hiermit ein SSP für das Gelände zusammenschrauben. Doch so schnittig, wie es mir jetzt rüberkommt, könnte es auch ein schöner kleiner Strassenfeger mit grösserer Übersetzung und Slicks werden. Was meint Ihr?



Ein Rockhopper gehoert ins Gelaende!!!





maui


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Juni 2009)

MARS 28" 5-Gang-Nabenschaltung Herrenrad
Für 2 EUR bei einer Fundsachen-Auktion erworben, die Nabenschaltung auf den 3.ten Gang blockiert, 
ein Haufen an Teilen runter und manche bearbeitet - einen etwas längeren Vorbau mit geradem 
Lenker (bisschen gekürzt) angebaut, herumliegende Griffe druff gesteckt, alte Pedale geschrubbt 
und Sattel aus Kellerfund montiert. 
Voilà. 
Mein Stadt-Singlespeeder! 
Ist zwar nicht so ein Hammerteil, wie so mancher Singlespeeder hier, aber es ist, wie es ist:
ein geiles Teil, fetzt wie die Sau


----------



## divergent! (22. Juni 2009)

und für die stadt absolut ausreichend....und klauen tuts keiner


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Juni 2009)

...und genau DAFÜR ist es gemacht, divergent!


----------



## Ketchyp (22. Juni 2009)

Mein Stadt/Uni Rad - Schutzblech ist schon wieder dran und (richtiger) Lenker sowie HR Bremse kommen auch wieder dran: die mussten nur mal repariert werden 
Aber ich wollte eben auch mal voll Hip sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aristeas (22. Juni 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> MARS 28" 5-Gang-Nabenschaltung Herrenrad


Haette ich eher mit Sinn fuer Humor in unveraendertem Zustand gelassen. Allein die Satteltasche! Geil.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. Juni 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> Ein Rockhopper gehoert ins Gelaende!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow Maui das Teil war danach bei mir und dann habe ich es hier im Forum weiterverkauft. Wer fährt es denn jetzt?

Mfg


----------



## kingmoe (23. Juni 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Wow Maui das Teil war danach bei mir und dann habe ich es hier im Forum weiterverkauft. Wer fährt es denn jetzt?
> Mfg



Es wird mit großer Leidenschaft durch Hamburg bewegt, ich habe es für einen Freund gekauft.

He´s still happy!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juni 2009)

Eig. das selbe Rad wie hier schonmal gepostet. Immernoch 3/4 der Teile aus einem SperrmÃ¼llfund

Neu: Rahmen/Gabel vom Flohmarkt fÃ¼r 3,-   Staaahl 

Schwer, aber Ã¤uÃert schÃ¶n zu fahren.

Klar, da gehÃ¶ren eig. dÃ¼nne Schlappen drauf, aber dickere Reifen zusammen mit der nicht gar so mÃ¤nnlichen Ãbersetzung machen wir extrem SpaÃ.

Martin

-edit-
1.Ich sehe jetzt erst, dass ich die Sattelschelle falschrum verbaut habe 
2. Dynamo-Halterung an der Gabel wird noch abgeflext und geschliffen.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Klar, da gehÃ¶ren eig. dÃ¼nne Schlappen drauf



Nee, die dicken passen doch!


----------



## Deleted138355 (23. Juni 2009)

mein erster versuch aus restteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (24. Juni 2009)

Krasser Auszug  - gefällt mir aber insgesamt recht gut.

Und: Ich muss es doch noch mal im Hellen zeigen. Nicht grade die Schönheit vor dem Herrn, aber praktisch (als Commuter bei gutem Wetter)


----------



## michael17 (24. Juni 2009)

Schöne Räder hier! 
Gerade die nicht so verpimperten.


----------



## missmarple (24. Juni 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Und: Ich muss es doch noch mal im Hellen zeigen. Nicht grade die Schönheit vor dem Herrn, aber praktisch (als Commuter bei gutem Wetter)



Also mir gefällt's!  
Wenn Du das auch mal irgendwann loswerden wollen solltest.............


----------



## exto (25. Juni 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ich muss es doch noch mal im Hellen zeigen.



Na Gott sei Dank!

Sonst hätten wir ein gutes Bike verpasst


----------



## nikedi (26. Juni 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> He´s still happy!



jap!
sehr sogar!


----------



## nyquist (27. Juni 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Krasser Auszug  - gefällt mir aber insgesamt recht gut.
> 
> Und: Ich muss es doch noch mal im Hellen zeigen. Nicht grade die Schönheit vor dem Herrn, aber praktisch (als Commuter bei gutem Wetter)



Mir gefällts, "reduce to the max", hat alles was ein rad braucht.


----------



## RaceFaceXC (27. Juni 2009)

Mein Stadtrad fürs flache Frankfurt mit charmantem 36/15-Antrieb:


----------



## anonymfixer (27. Juni 2009)

RaceFaceXC schrieb:


> Mein Stadtrad fürs *flache* Frankfurt mit charmantem *36/15*-Antrieb
> ...



das flache frankfurt ist extrem hügelig, wa...


----------



## RaceFaceXC (27. Juni 2009)

Nee nee, das is schon flach. Meine Oberschenkel aber auch


----------



## michiha (27. Juni 2009)

Von welchem Frankfurt ist denn die Rede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (27. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Grad eben fertig geworden, alles nur provisorisch, damit ich mal mit fahren kann und testen kann, ob es sich lohnt, Geld in einen vernünftigen Aufbau zu stecken 

CATS MT-6 UltraLight, irgendwas von Anfang Neunziger, ziemlich leicht für damalige Verhältnisse. Wiegt so knappe 10kg; geht aber bestimmt noch leichter 

Sind alles Teile, die ich noch so rumfliegen habe und beim Aufräumen zusammengefunden hab 

















Bin gespannt auf die Probefahrt morgen 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## RaceFaceXC (28. Juni 2009)

michiha schrieb:


> Von welchem Frankfurt ist denn die Rede?



60311



			
				Splatter666 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!



Welche Feder hast du in den Spanner gebastelt?

mfg


----------



## BikeViking (28. Juni 2009)

Manowar 

Hügi


----------



## Crypter (28. Juni 2009)

Stadtrad: 







Renn-/Bahnfixie fürs sportliche Fahren, gerade mit aufgelegtem Bahngang (49:15):


----------



## kleinerHai (28. Juni 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Grad eben fertig geworden, alles nur provisorisch, damit ich mal mit fahren kann und testen kann, ob es sich lohnt, Geld in einen vernünftigen Aufbau zu stecken
> 
> ...



Da war doch mal was wegen gebrochener Turbinen, ah ja, hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=156059&highlight=turbine+gebrochen
Vielleicht besser mit den kleinen Kettenblattschrauben fahren...


----------



## nightwolf (28. Juni 2009)

Crypter schrieb:


> Stadtrad: (...)


Da hast Du aber mal gegen die Sattelstuetze gepfurzt, oder? Die hat doch nen Knick 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2009)




----------



## ONE78 (28. Juni 2009)

schick dein NOX.
wie haste denn die Kette gespannt? auch mit nem Exzentriker?


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> schick dein NOX.
> wie haste denn die Kette gespannt? auch mit nem Exzentriker?



Nein, bei der Hinterradnabe habe ich die Hälfte der Achsstummel weggefeilt, das bringt 8mm Verstellbereich und das reicht mit Halflink zum Kette spannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (28. Juni 2009)

@KLeinerHai:
Danke für den Tipp, wusste ich aber schon 
Hatte leider nur noch 3 Schrauben übrig, die sitzen jetzt an den neuralgischen Stellen 

@RaceFaceXC:
Is serienmäßig so; hab den Spanner nur mit dem Uhrzeigersinn gedreht, deshalb spannt er jetz nach oben...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## BikeViking (28. Juni 2009)

mir hats mit Rennlenker besser gefallen. 

Aber so ist auch schick.


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2009)

BikeViking schrieb:


> mir hats mit Rennlenker besser gefallen.
> 
> Aber so ist auch schick.



Meinst Du mich? An einen Rennlenker bekommt man leider keine vernünftigen Scheibenbremsen dran .


----------



## divergent! (28. Juni 2009)

na eigentlich doch...brauchst nur entweder auf mechanisch umrüsten oder magura hss77/66 hebel dranmachen.


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> na eigentlich doch...brauchst nur entweder auf mechanisch umrüsten oder magura hss77/66 hebel dranmachen.



Jein. Mechanische Avid sind Schrott...und das sollen schon die besten sein. Magurahebel gehen nur für Niederdrucksysteme ala HS33, die aktuellen Scheibenbremsen sind alles Hochdrucksysteme.


----------



## BikeViking (28. Juni 2009)

ja das ist schade da hast du recht. 

Da muss man entweder die Hope konverter oder die von Santana nehmen, an beide ist aber nur schwer ranzukommen, und die sind sehr teuer. 

Dann sei dir verziehen 


LG Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crypter (28. Juni 2009)




----------



## ONE78 (28. Juni 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Mechanische Avid sind Schrott...



was haste denn für Probleme mit den BB7?
ich hab die jetzt an drei Rädern verbaut und bin voll zufrieden.
ausser das Quietschen bei Nässe, aber das macht meine Louise auch


----------



## Hotredchili (29. Juni 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Jein. Mechanische Avid sind Schrott....



Das ist dekadent! Manche fahren ganz ohne Bremsen, und Du behauptest, Teile, die ihren Zweck voll erfüllen (und bremsen) wären Schrott.

Es gab Zeiten, da hatten leichte Motorräder (bis 250 Kubik) noch mechanische Scheibenbremsen. Ich nutze selbst welche, die an einem gekauften Rahmen halt schon dran waren, das sind mit Abstand die besten Bremsen, dich ich je besaß. Verzögern sehr beachtlich, quietschen nicht, was will ich mehr? Den Typ weiß ich nicht, ist mir auch Wurscht!


----------



## divergent! (29. Juni 2009)

also ich hatte bb7 road am crosser und muss sagen die verzögerung war top. das mit den quitschen hat mit belägen und scheibe zu tun...und ganz ehrlich 90% der discs quitschen.

bremsleistung ist wie gesagt absolut ausreichend.....


----------



## mete (29. Juni 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Das ist dekadent! Manche fahren ganz ohne Bremsen, und Du behauptest, Teile, die ihren Zweck voll erfüllen (und bremsen) wären Schrott.
> 
> Es gab Zeiten, da hatten leichte Motorräder (bis 250 Kubik) noch mechanische Scheibenbremsen. Ich nutze selbst welche, die an einem gekauften Rahmen halt schon dran waren, das sind mit Abstand die besten Bremsen, dich ich je besaß. Verzögern sehr beachtlich, quietschen nicht, was will ich mehr? Den Typ weiß ich nicht, ist mir auch Wurscht!



Der Druckpunkt ist irgendwo 1cm vorm Lenker und butterweich, damit kann ich nichts anfangen. Wer sonst vernünftige Discs fährt, der kann sich mit sowas nicht anfreunden, außerdem nervt die ständige Belagsnachstellerei.


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Juni 2009)

jep endlich sagts mal einer 
ich hab die bb7 auch 1jahr gefahren und wieder weggebaut 
mir reicht die bremsleistung nicht für mein freireiteingangrad


----------



## olli (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe eine ALIVIO DISK am 69er und die reicht mir für normale Bergtouren mit 500 - 600 HM am Stück. Natürlich fehlt das letzte Stückchen Power, die Nachstellung ist easy, aber der Verschleiß in den Bergen hoch. Aber für 10.- Euro waren die beiden Bremskörper dennoch ein guter Kauf. 

Natürlich kommt mal was anderes hin, die Kiste ist mein Bergrad, aber an einer Straßenkiste/Stadtschlampe sollten solche Disks problemlos halten ...


----------



## RealNBK (29. Juni 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Der Druckpunkt ist irgendwo 1cm vorm Lenker und butterweich, damit kann ich nichts anfangen.



Warum versuchst du es dann nicht mal mit Nokons? Haben meinen V-Brakes noch einige Jahre vor der Entsorgung gerettet. Bei einer BB-7 dürften die für noch mehr Druck sorgen.


----------



## keks'(: (29. Juni 2009)

güntigere alternative, bmx-bremskabel, gibts auch in verschiedenen farben.. . gleicher effekt für 10 euro, bei nokons etwas mehr.. . xD


----------



## mete (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte schon spezielle Dischüllen von Shimano, es taugt mir trotzdem nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (29. Juni 2009)

hi, ich wollte eigentlich nicht die gleiche Grundsatzdiskussion wie wie in andere BB7 threads lostreten, aber ok ist nun mal ein Thema was die Meinungen spaltet.
Ich hab die BB7 jedenfalls mit verschiedenen Zügen verbaut (Nokon, BMX , Standart-Schimpanso) und vorn ist da fast kein Unterschied zu merken. Hinten ist das mit den Nokons und den BMX-linear schon deutlich besser. knackiger Druckpunkt und weniger Betätigungskraft notwendig.
Das mit dem Druckpunkt und häufigem Nachstellen kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Wenn die Scheibe vernüftig rund läuft, also kein großen Schlag hat, kann man den Druckpunkt sehr sauber über den Bremssattel einstellen. Wenn man noch gute Hebel (Avid o.ä.) hat kann man da ja auch nochmal viel rumspielen und verstellen (variable Übersetzung und so). An meinen NOX hab ich aber Pauls Crosshebel, die haben nicht mal ne Rückholfeder und selbst da hab ich einen sauberen Druckpunkt nach relativ kurzem Hebelweg (aber noch weit weg vom Lenker).
Und das mit dem häufigen Nachstellen hab ich nur wenn ich die Räder aus und einbaue, dann muss ich ggf. links und rechts ein paar Klicks weiterdrehen. Aber Nachstellen wegen Belagsverschleiß? kann ich nicht mal ein Zeitraum angeben so selten mach ich das bzw. erledige ich vermutlich beim Ein und Ausbau.
Abschliessend noch was zum Thema Bremsleistung. Ich hab die BB7 an zwei 28er (Renn+Tourenrad) und am MTB mit vorn 180er, hinten 160er Scheiben und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Ich muss dazusagen das ich meist nur in recht flachen Gelände unterwegs bin, aber da recht flott. Die Leistung ist jedenfalls besser (jetzt im Schnitt unter verschiedenen Umgebungsbedingungen, Regen, Schnee, Matsch, ..)  als meine normale Rennradbremse, V-Brake o.ä. und auch durchaus vergleichbar mit der der Louise. Bei mir ist das Problem eigentlich nicht die Leistung der Bremse, sondern eher das ich diese Leistung mit meinen Reifen nicht mehr auf den Asphalt bringe (Vorderrad blockiert, auch bei optmal trockenen Bedingungen). Ich hab mir daraufhin schon nen paar breitere Rennradreifen aufgezogen, aber mehr lässt meine Gabel einfach nicht zu. Am MTB gehts super, das Ding brems wie Sau und wenn rutschig wird muss ich ziemlich aufpassen.
Also mein Fazit: einfach, bissig, gut dosierbar(mit guten Zügen), leichte Wartung und Einstellbarkeit und voll kompatibel zu (fast) allen (Seilbrems-)Hebeln.


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Juni 2009)

... optimale ergebnisse mit den bb7 sind nur mit kompessionsarmen bremshüllen zu  erzielen, z.b jagwire ripcord (OE von sram)
ansonsten verhält es sich so wie von mete beschrieben.  

meine am brotrad mit ripcords sind absolut problemlos und fein dosierbar. mit 'ner probehalber montierten dura-ace bremshülle war's die pest  







der eine oder andere magura mitarbeiter soll schon mit alten martha hebeln mit aufgefeilten klemmen am crosser gesichtet worden sein  sogar bremshebel gummis passen drauf ...


----------



## mete (29. Juni 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> hi, ich wollte eigentlich nicht die gleiche Grundsatzdiskussion wie wie in andere BB7 threads lostreten, aber ok ist nun mal ein Thema was die Meinungen spaltet.
> Ich hab die BB7 jedenfalls mit verschiedenen Zügen verbaut (Nokon, BMX , Standart-Schimpanso) und vorn ist da fast kein Unterschied zu merken. Hinten ist das mit den Nokons und den BMX-linear schon deutlich besser. knackiger Druckpunkt und weniger Betätigungskraft notwendig.
> Das mit dem Druckpunkt und häufigem Nachstellen kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> Wenn die Scheibe vernüftig rund läuft, also kein großen Schlag hat, kann man den Druckpunkt sehr sauber über den Bremssattel einstellen. Wenn man noch gute Hebel (Avid o.ä.) hat kann man da ja auch nochmal viel rumspielen und verstellen (variable Übersetzung und so). An meinen NOX hab ich aber Pauls Crosshebel, die haben nicht mal ne Rückholfeder und selbst da hab ich einen sauberen Druckpunkt nach relativ kurzem Hebelweg (aber noch weit weg vom Lenker).
> ...



Ich spreche hier aber von der Road-Version, die MTB-Version interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Wenn man öfter mal im Schlamm unterwegs ist, kann man die Bremse nicht so eng stellen, das gibt Dauerschleifen. Auch wird die Bremse dann durch das Schleifen schweineheiß und man braucht danach erstmal einen Satz neuer Beläge. Auf einer 100km Tour im Schmutz, muss ich die Teile öfter mal nachstellen. Das geht nicht vom Lenker aus und das nervt. Ich hatte schon einige Male die Situation, dass ich das vergessen habe und dann bin ich mit halber Bremsleistung eine doch recht gefährliche Abfahrt herunter (gefährlich zumindest ohne funktionierende Bremse). Da die Shimanohüllen die ich hatte extra für mechanische Scheibenbremsen gedacht waren, wird ein Zugwechsel denke ich nicht viel bringen. Da die Investition überschaubar ist, probiere ich es aber evtl. doch einmal mit dem Ripcordkram. Alles in allem ist eine halbwegs brauchbare hydraulische Disc den Avids in allen Belangen überlegen.


----------



## RaceFaceXC (29. Juni 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Is serienmäßig so; hab den Spanner nur mit dem Uhrzeigersinn gedreht, deshalb spannt er jetz nach oben...



Kapier ich nicht. Ich hab grad meinen Spanner der genauso aussieht. Bei mir steht nur nicht Piont drauf und meine Feder ist nicht so verkleidet wie bei dir. Kannst du es genauer beschreiben als "im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht?

Güße


----------



## Splatter666 (29. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Ich probiers...
Bei meinem Spanner ist eine Feder ähnlich wie die in einem Schaltwerk verbaut. So spannt der Spanner die Kette nach unten.
Da es aber eine gewickelte Feder ist, federt die (in einem gewissen Maß) auch in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Wie? So: den Spanner einige Umdrehungen festschrauben und dann einfach mit dem Uhrzeigersinn komplett um das Ausfallende des Rahmens drehen (ohne die Achse, auf der das Ritzel sitzt), bis er unter der Kettenstrebe is; dann sollte er schon nach oben spannen, also Achse mit Ritzel wieder rein, Kette durch, die Schraube im Schaltauge handfest anziehen und fertig 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## RaceFaceXC (29. Juni 2009)

Jo, hatte es jetzt gerade mal bei meinem probiert. UNd es hatte auch funktioniert. Allerdings ist meine Feder wie geschrieben nicht verkleidet, sondern liegt offen und da sah es ziemlich shice aus. Naja, im Moment reichen meine Ausfaller noch zum Spannen. Problem verschoben ^^

Trotzdem Danke für die gute Beschreibung


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier aber von der Road-Version, die MTB-Version interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Wenn man öfter mal im Schlamm unterwegs ist, kann man die Bremse nicht so eng stellen, das gibt Dauerschleifen. Auch wird die Bremse dann durch das Schleifen schweineheiß und man braucht danach erstmal einen Satz neuer Beläge. Auf einer 100km Tour im Schmutz, muss ich die Teile öfter mal nachstellen. Das geht nicht vom Lenker aus und das nervt. Ich hatte schon einige Male die Situation, dass ich das vergessen habe und dann bin ich mit halber Bremsleistung eine doch recht gefährliche Abfahrt herunter (gefährlich zumindest ohne funktionierende Bremse). Da die Shimanohüllen die ich hatte extra für mechanische Scheibenbremsen gedacht waren, wird ein Zugwechsel denke ich nicht viel bringen. Da die Investition überschaubar ist, probiere ich es aber evtl. doch einmal mit dem Ripcordkram. Alles in allem ist eine halbwegs brauchbare hydraulische Disc den Avids in allen Belangen überlegen.



so eine beschränkte meinung liest man im ganzen forum doch relativ selten.


----------



## blkmrkt (29. Juni 2009)

Neu: H+Son Laufradsatz, Sugino Kurbel, Soma Everwear tire


----------



## mete (29. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so eine beschränkte meinung liest man im ganzen forum doch relativ selten.



Was hat das mit beschränkt zu tun? Ich würde es mal mit fahren versuchen, im Gelände, dann spürt man die offensichtlichen Nachteile sofort. Ich denke mir das doch nicht aus. Hauptsache Klugscheißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (29. Juni 2009)

sehr schönes rad.
aber irgendwie denke ich ans schleifpapier, wenn ich das sehe.


----------



## anonymfixer (29. Juni 2009)

BQuark schrieb:


> sehr schönes rad.
> aber irgendwie denke ich ans schleifpapier, wenn ich das sehe.



Jep, aus der Nähe (letztes Bild) sieht der Rost echt scheisze aus - das Auge freut sich auf irgend ne interessant bronze-braun-marmorierte Oberfläche und dann das...

Davon abgesehen ist das ein schöner, stimmiger Kübel.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Juni 2009)

da schließ ich mich an, schickes rad.
brauchste die kette bei dem sattel wirklich?


----------



## monacofranze (29. Juni 2009)

leider noch kellerbilder...1941er panther original rahmen u laufräder , yes, das ist vintage!, fette "aus dem weg" glocke und gekürzter komfortlenker...braunes lenkerband passend zum sattel ist unterwegs. leider musste jetzt ein neues lager rein, das sich dummerweise trotz loctite immer wieder freirüttelt ??? da folgt dann bald ein thomson lager und ne neuere 4 kant kurbel...ist seit meiner schulzeit in betrieb und daher fast keine farben mehr auf dem rahmen, es hat viel durchgemacht...schulhof, uni parkplatz und winterbetrieb etc...aber dafür der ur-ssp bonus


----------



## mete (29. Juni 2009)

Da ist doch ein Glockenlager drin, oder? Vierkantlager sollte man dann eigentlich nicht montieren können.


----------



## anonymfixer (30. Juni 2009)

Da ist eine Keilkurbel mit Schlagschalenlager montiert, kein Glockenlager. Allerdings ist das ganz unerheblich. So oder so kann man auch jedes andere passende Schlagschalenlager montieren - eben auch eines mit Vierkantwelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotredchili (30. Juni 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Was hat das mit beschränkt zu tun? Ich würde es mal mit fahren versuchen, im Gelände, dann spürt man die offensichtlichen Nachteile sofort. Ich denke mir das doch nicht aus. Hauptsache Klugscheißen.



Ich denke, wer mehr fährt als er bremst, der kann Dir nicht ganz folgen. 

Für mich gehört an ein Fahrrad grundätzlich ganz einfach keine Hydraulik, aber das ist eine andere Sache.

Wenn Du eine sehr gute Bremse, mir der hochintelligente Menschen und ausgezeichnete Spitzenfahrer sehr zufrieden sind, als Schrott bezeichnest, dann darfst Du dich über den Ausdruck "beschränkt" nicht aufzuregen.

Dass Du andere Vorlieben hast, ist ja ok, aber letztlich ist ein Produkt, dass für geringes Geld ausgezeichnet funktioniert einfach gut, was sollen also diese Standesdünkel, das ist doch lächerlich!


----------



## RealNBK (30. Juni 2009)

Lasst doch jedem hier seine Meinung. Wenn er es anders sieht, sieht er es anders und kann es hier schreiben. Alles anders gläubigen schreiben halt ihre erfahrungen. Ist doch nicht so schwer. Leben und leben lassen. Ist ein  Forum und keine Meinungsmaschine


----------



## mete (30. Juni 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Ich denke, wer mehr fährt als er bremst, der kann Dir nicht ganz folgen.
> 
> Für mich gehört an ein Fahrrad grundätzlich ganz einfach keine Hydraulik, aber das ist eine andere Sache.
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung ist meine Meinung, ist mir doch egal, was andere finden. Wer mit der lächerlichen Performance der BB7 Road zufrieden ist, soll das doch bitteschön sein. Im Gelände am Crosser taugt die MIR einfach nicht und allzu viele "Spitzenfahrer" die eine mechanische Scheibenbremse am Rennrad fahren, sollte es dank UCI nicht geben (Quelle???). Nur weil einige hier meinen, irgendein Produkt verteidigen zu müssen, warum auch immer, ist meine Meinung darüber sicherlich nicht beschränkt. Am Trekkingrad oder zum Herumeiern auf Waldwegen mag die Bremse ganz okay sein. Die Mountain-Version ist eine ganz andere Sache, da haben die Hebel ein konkretes Übersetzungserhältnis während die ganze Sache bei Rennrad-STIs eher schwammig ist. Ich habe übrigens auch zwischen Campa- und Shimano-Hebeln verglichen, Campa war etwas besser...aber niemals wirklich gut.
Ich resümiere mal. Ich wurde gefragt, warum kein Rennlenker mehr montiert ist. Antwort, man kann keine vernünftige Scheibenbremse montieren und seit dem wird versucht, mir die BB7 aufzuschwatzen, die ich ein über Jahr lang in verschiedensten Konfigurationen über mehr als 10t km getetstet habe und jetzt wird mir vorgeworfen, ich bin in meiner Meinung beschränkt, weil das Ding einfach nicht das macht, was es soll. DAS ist lächerlich und wird an Lächerlichkeit nur noch von Floskeln über "hochintelligente Menschen und Spitzenfahrer" übertroffen .


----------



## nightwolf (30. Juni 2009)

Weil wir grad so schoen OT sind: Wie waere es, wenn wir im SSP-Board einen eigenen Moderator bekaemen, der auch viel mit dabei ist (so wie Ellen bei den 29ern).
Jobs waeren dann: Schliessung / Loeschung von Dirt-Themen, Abspaltung von OT-Debatten aus der Galerie, etc. ...

Das koennte ja der Michael17 machen, der kennt sich aus und ist immer sehr nett 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## elsepe (30. Juni 2009)

du willst doch hier nicht wirklich nen mod reinhaben ? nur wegen ein paar wortgefechten oder? ist doch alles ganz gesittet hier.

seb


----------



## olli (30. Juni 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wie waere es, wenn wir im SSP-Board einen eigenen Moderator bekaemen ...


Nicht gut.


Galerie? Straßen-Urbanitäts-Low-Wide-Narrow-Dingsbums in seiner letzten, farbkorrigierten Ausbaustufe:







Sowas würde der Mod. dann zusammen mit "OFF TOPIC", DIRT und 3-Gang-Fragen dann wahrscheinlich auch löschen.


----------



## michael17 (30. Juni 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> du willst doch hier nicht wirklich nen mod reinhaben ? nur wegen ein paar wortgefechten oder? ist doch alles ganz gesittet hier.
> 
> seb



Genau! Diskussionen gehören in der Galerie einfach dazu. Wer sich trotzdem nur die Bilder ansehen will, kann Textbeiträge auch ausfiltern oder einfach überspringen.

Allerdings verstehe ich an dem angesprochenen Thema nicht, dass die Argumentation mit Blickrichtung MTB geführt wird, es aber um Scheiben für ein Strassenrad geht (?).


----------



## gurkenfolie (30. Juni 2009)

das gerostet fixie ist echt so genial....


----------



## michael17 (30. Juni 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Sowas würde der Mod. dann zusammen mit "OFF TOPIC", DIRT und 3-Gang-Fragen dann wahrscheinlich auch löschen.



Nein, aber um die Gefahr von Augenkrebs abzuwenden.


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Juni 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> das gerostet fixie ist echt so genial....


stimmt 
nur ohne bremse leider  hirnlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (30. Juni 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> (...) Allerdings verstehe ich an dem angesprochenen Thema nicht, dass die Argumentation mit Blickrichtung MTB geführt wird, es aber um Scheiben für ein Strassenrad geht (?).


Sowas meinte ich damit. Als aktuelles Beispeil die Beitraege, wo es um pro und contra Avid BB7 ging, raustrennen und in einen eigenen Thread packen.
Hat IMHO zweierlei Nutzen: (1) Diese BB7-Diskussion kann leichter wiedergefunden werden, wenn sie wer nachlesen moechte, (2) die Galerie wird nicht so zerfranst.

Angefangen hatte das mit der Kombination 'Scheibenbremse mit Rennlenker'. Fuer mich an sich ein durchaus interessantes Thema. In der Galerie geht aber IMHO solch eine Diskussion unter. Deswegen waere ich fuers Abspalten, aber wenn Ihr das lieber drinlassen wollt, OK, auch recht 

War nur ein Vorschlag, ich mach da jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion draus 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## keks'(: (30. Juni 2009)

blkmrkt .. . such a nice bike.. . 

@ mete und probier wirklich die linear cable vom bmx, das sind welten zu shimanohuellen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## herrgelb (30. Juni 2009)

günstig war´s und optik war keine hohe priorität


----------



## ufp (30. Juni 2009)

herrgelb schrieb:


> günstig war´s und optik war keine hohe priorität


Ja, ganz nett.
Vor allem fast konsequent auf Alu natur gesetzt.
Wenn jetzt noch die Gabel...


----------



## divergent! (30. Juni 2009)

gibs zu du willst ja nur die sid haben


----------



## herrgelb (30. Juni 2009)

naja, schwarze felgen, naben, spacer, sattelklemme, bremsgriffe und lenker sind auch noch dran. 
vielleicht werd ich´s im winter mal angehen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es auch recht nett, aber wie funktioniert die Flaschen-Konstruktion? Will mir nicht ganz einleuchten, noch sie gesehen sowas


----------



## mete (30. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch recht nett, aber wie funktioniert die Flaschen-Konstruktion? Will mir nicht ganz einleuchten, noch sie gesehen sowas



Das ist nen Lampenakku.


----------



## lazylarco (30. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Will mir nicht ganz einleuchten



haha! ist ja auch zum leuchten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmbr (1. Juli 2009)

keep singlespeeding evil


----------



## Lumbi (1. Juli 2009)

cmbr schrieb:


> keep singlespeeding evil



Marilyn Manson fährt auch Singlespeed?


----------



## herrgelb (1. Juli 2009)

mit stachelarmbänder ablegen macht bestimmt keinen spass


----------



## divergent! (1. Juli 2009)

mhhuuaa unsere blackmetaler....bild ist witzig weils so gar nicht zusammen passt wenn man sich die üblichen ablaze bilder anschaut.

das ist wie der typ im aufgeblasenen clownskostüm zum wgt....


----------



## KoNFloZius (1. Juli 2009)

So mal meins. Alter Titan RR-Rahmen in neuem Gewand.


----------



## BSweet (1. Juli 2009)

@ KoNFloZius

Schön, gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (1. Juli 2009)

superschoen und clean und rahmensticker in lenkerbandfarbe...ein auge fürs detail der gute mann


----------



## moe 11 (1. Juli 2009)

wirklich schönes rad, einzig und allein die mit den unterschiedlichen felgen kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## ingoingo (1. Juli 2009)

geiles wetter heute....


----------



## bofh (1. Juli 2009)

Respekt! 

E.


----------



## cmbr (1. Juli 2009)

Klappradfahrer aller Länder...


----------



## ingoingo (1. Juli 2009)

danke, 

cmbr: schöne farbkombi mit den braunen Griffen...

Startest du dieses Jahr beim Kalmit? Ich will unbedingt mitmachen(zum ersten mal...)

lg Ingo


----------



## matthew (2. Juli 2009)

ingoingo schrieb:


> geiles wetter heute....



Schön,
aber hat Klappi nicht zwei Gänge?


----------



## lightmetal (2. Juli 2009)

Siehst du eine Schaltung?


----------



## nightwolf (2. Juli 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Siehst du eine Schaltung?


Eine Duomatic sieht man von aussen nicht ... 

Zumindest nicht aus dieser Perspektive ... Waere die Nabe aus der Naehe / groesser etc., ja ... dann evtl. ... aber so ...

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## ingoingo (2. Juli 2009)

Nein, hat keine Duomatik.....ist beim Kalmit auch verboten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (2. Juli 2009)

KoNFloZius schrieb:


> So mal meins. Alter Titan RR-Rahmen in neuem Gewand.



Ich habe noch nie einen in der art gemufften Titanrahmen gesehen. Auch sprechen die Rohrabmessungen nicht dafür. Oder ist das ein Rahmen auf dem einfach nur Titan draufstand? Klär mich bitte auf!


----------



## Hotredchili (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht gefragt worden, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich um einen Rahmen der Marke "Titan" handelt, ja die gab es mal, oder gibt es vielleicht sogar noch. Das Material dürfte eindeutig Stahl sein!

Der Markenname "Titan" ist ja auch keine Täuschung, es gibt ja nicht nur das Metall Titan, sondern Titan steht ja auch noch für Olli Kahn, nur zum Beispiel!


----------



## biker1967 (2. Juli 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Oder ist das ein Rahmen auf dem einfach nur Titan draufstand? Klär mich bitte auf!



Genauso ist es!
Es gab/gibt die Marke Titan.


----------



## Spook (2. Juli 2009)

Es gab mal ein Rahmenhersteller Namens Titan.

gemuffte Titanrahmen (also als Rahmenmaterial) gibts nur ne Handvoll

mfg

Felix


----------



## cossie (2. Juli 2009)

Kleines Update:

auf Carbon-Flatbar umgebaut, XT-Bremshebel, Schnellspanner gegen Schraubspannachsen getauscht, Schraubgriffe mit Lenkerbandeinlage.

Ich wurde vor dem umbau gewarnt das die Körperhaltung nach dem Umbau auf Flatbar nicht so optimal sein wird, fühle mich aber mit Flatbar wesentlich wohler auf dem Bike.

Überlege noch wegen eines Schriftzugs oder Banderolen an Unter und Oberrohr. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## lazylarco (2. Juli 2009)

cossie schrieb:


> Überlege noch wegen eines Schriftzugs oder Banderolen an Unter und Oberrohr. Was denkt ihr?



Ich würd da schon noch was draufschreiben in schwarzer Schrift, wirkt etwas nackt.

Kannst dir ja was extrem schlaues überlegen, wie zb. deinen Spitznamen
aufs Oberrohr etx.


----------



## basil (2. Juli 2009)

Mein Iro Mark V:


----------



## anonymfixer (2. Juli 2009)

Lenker kürzen!


----------



## lazylarco (2. Juli 2009)

und anderen sattel!
pedale könntest du dir evtl. in schwarz besorgen,
dann wäre es sehr stimmig!

ansonsten sehr geiles gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keks'(: (2. Juli 2009)

so mit blizzards.. . hoffe moe hat mehr glueck mit den corratecs.. . und mit ritchey sattel, der flite is bei opa aka ich kann auch satteln.. .


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Juli 2009)

anonymfixer schrieb:


> Lenker kürzen!



blos nicht!  

ich finde diese 20cm lenker zum :kotz: so kann man doch nicht anständig fahren....


----------



## divergent! (2. Juli 2009)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> blos nicht!
> 
> ich finde diese 20cm lenker zum :kotz: so kann man doch nicht anständig fahren....




 so sehe ich das auch. dieses gestümmel da am vorbau ist hässlich


----------



## nullvektor (2. Juli 2009)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> blos nicht!
> 
> ich finde diese 20cm lenker zum :kotz: so kann man doch nicht anständig fahren....


ich finde mit gekürztem lenker kann man prima fahren, vor allem im stadtverkehr.


----------



## michael17 (2. Juli 2009)

nullvektor schrieb:


> ich finde mit gekürztem lenker kann man prima fahren, vor allem im stadtverkehr.



Moderat kürzen, so um 50cm.
basils Lenker ist sicher breiter als 60cm und sieht imho unproportional an einem sonst sehr schöner Rad aus .

Auch für die anderen hier: 

@ KoNFloZius: weisst Du welcher Rohrsatz bei Deinem Titan verbaut wurde und ist der Rahmen unter dem Lack komplett verchromt?
Die Schweizer Firma Titan hat um 1990 recht hochwertige Rahmen gebaut, sie existiert auch heute noch aber hat nun nichts Vergleichbares mehr zu bieten.
Vielleicht weiss hier jemand noch mehr darüber (?).


----------



## KoNFloZius (2. Juli 2009)

Der Rahmen ist von der Marke Titan und aus Stahl! Die Firma gibts glaub ich schon seit ner Weile nicht mehr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoNFloZius (2. Juli 2009)

Der Rahmen ist aus einem Oria Rohrsatz hergestellt, mehr weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Habs leider verpennt vom Rahmen vorm Entlacken Bilder zu machen!


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juli 2009)

michael17 schrieb:


> Moderat kürzen, so um 50cm.
> basils Lenker ist sicher breiter als 60cm und sieht imho unproportional an einem sonst sehr schöner Rad aus



jep. 45-50cm sind für die stadt optimal. braucht etwas gewöhungszeit, fetzt danach aber.


----------



## anonymfixer (2. Juli 2009)

Um das nochmals, also nach all den anderen, klarzustellen - es darf schon breiter als 1xVorbauklemmung + 2xHandbreite sein... Größenordnung 45cm ist ein schönes Richtmaß für Stadtverkehr. Sieht schnittig aus und fasst sich gut.


----------



## nullvektor (2. Juli 2009)

stadt und straßenfixie 44 cm.
fixie für wald,forstwege und leichtes gelände 49 cm.
hat sich jedenfalls für mich als optimal herausgestellt.
so mal mein senf.....


----------



## Hotredchili (2. Juli 2009)

Die optimale Lenkerbreite ist für mich hauptsächlich von der Schulterbreite des Fahrers abhängig, erst in zweiter Linie vom Einsatzzweck des Rades.

Und ich würde persönlich überhaupt nicht einsehen, den Autos im Stadtverkehr durch einen schmalen Lenker mehr Platz einzuräumen. Aber ich stehe eh nicht auf diese Kurierfahrerkacke, ich bin mein eigener Trendsetter.

Außerdem, die "Breitlenker-Mode" steht mit Sicherheit schon vor der Tür, und irgendwann werden sich alle Apehanger an ihre Fixies schrauben, ist doch vorhersehbar.

Ich werde das dann mal gleich am Wochenende machen, mal sehen, bis wann das kopiert wird!


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Juli 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Außerdem, die "Breitlenker-Mode" steht mit Sicherheit schon vor der Tür, !



wieso vor der tür  
dh fahren imo 750-810
im dirt bereich werden sie auch gerade breiter
und auf mein projekt straße/stadt/arbeitsrad 
ist schon ein 680er syntace dh lenker verbaut

so ich muss mal im sperrmüll nach nem vr suchen


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Juli 2009)

Na gut, im DH macht es aber immernoch am meisten sinn - konnte ich selber nicht glauben, bis ich einen 780er probiert hab. Jetzt passt das Rad nicht mehr durch die türe, lässt sich aber besser fahren ;-)


Am Dirtbike versteh ich's zum Beispiel garnicht. Egal ob zu kurz oder zu hoch. 700 mm finde ich perfekt.


----------



## kacktus (3. Juli 2009)

Mein Fuhrpark.


----------



## JensXTR (5. Juli 2009)

Na da will ich auch mein SSP hier zeigen...


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Juli 2009)

fetzige sattelüberhöhung.
ich könnt mir aber vorstelln, dass sich die griffe nach ner weile ganz schön eklig anfassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (5. Juli 2009)

Die Griffe sind absolute genial, fahre die an einigen Räder schon seit Jahren. Da ich eh immer mit Handschuhen fahren gibt das keine Probleme.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Juli 2009)

stimmt. mit handschuhen is das was anderes.


----------



## Splatter666 (5. Juli 2009)

Seeeehr schick! Genau mein Stil 
Was sind denn das für Bremsen?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## JensXTR (5. Juli 2009)

das sind TRP Titan Bremsen, erst waren Steinbach dran, aber die müssen nun an ein anderes Rad. Die Steinbach Hebel sind aber geblieben.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Juli 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Na da will ich auch mein SSP hier zeigen... (...)


Das ist ja mal ein liebevoll herausgeputztes Schmuckstueck 
Respekt! 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## RealNBK (5. Juli 2009)

von den scapin würde ich gerne noch ein paar detailbilder sehen. Gold und Leder gabe ich so noch nie gesehen. Bei besserem Licht (weniger schatten!) könnte man sich ein besseres Bild davon machen. Den Antieb kann man auch nicht so gut erkennen.


----------



## kimpel (5. Juli 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ...Den Antieb kann man auch nicht so gut erkennen.


Aber was man sehen kann schreit nach: "Kette kürzen"


----------



## elsepe (5. Juli 2009)

ich dachte scapin häte immer diese seltsamen gebogenen hinterbauten. sehr schönes rad.

seb


----------



## Hotredchili (6. Juli 2009)

Neu aufgebaut für Stadt und kürzere Spaßrunden. 46:16, Fixed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (6. Juli 2009)

Wasn das für ne lustige Sache am Ausfallende?


----------



## Hotredchili (6. Juli 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne lustige Sache am Ausfallende?


Das sind Kettenspanner, gibts für wenig  bei Ebay. Nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber da ich Schnellspanner benutze sicher auch kein Fehler. Und, Du hast vollkommen recht, sieht doch lustig aus!


----------



## cossie (6. Juli 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Na da will ich auch mein SSP hier zeigen...



Wow! Schönes Stück! Bitte noch Details vom Antrieb zeigen! Gewicht - das viele Gold wiegt doch bestimmt?


----------



## moe 11 (6. Juli 2009)

keks'(: schrieb:


> so mit blizzards.. . hoffe moe hat mehr glueck mit den corratecs.. . und mit ritchey sattel, der flite is bei opa aka ich kann auch satteln.. .



knapp aber ich hab die reifen rein bekommen


----------



## BQuark (7. Juli 2009)

Meins









Auf Basis von Cinelli Volare gebaut. Selbst lackiert mit 2K Lack.


----------



## Kelme (8. Juli 2009)

Sehr stimmig . 
Hast du mal eine schwarze Stütze versucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (8. Juli 2009)

seh ich da richtig dass der cinelli an der verbindung von sattelstrebe zu sattelrohr nur verschraubt ist oder wirkt das nur so??

wenn der nämlich nur verschraubt wäre, wäre das ja der ideale rahmen für nen riemenantrieb!


----------



## cossie (8. Juli 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> seh ich da richtig dass der cinelli an der verbindung von sattelstrebe zu sattelrohr nur verschraubt ist oder wirkt das nur so??
> 
> wenn der nämlich nur verschraubt wäre, wäre das ja der ideale rahmen für nen riemenantrieb!



Selbst wenn - die Strebe die die Bremse trägt ist mit Sicherheit nicht geschraubt. Aber schön wärs


----------



## rexx (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Bora,
habe das schicke Fahrrad gesehen. Ist es noch in deinem Besitz und verkäuflich?

Grüße
rexx


----------



## yellow-faggin (8. Juli 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> seh ich da richtig dass der cinelli an der verbindung von sattelstrebe zu sattelrohr nur verschraubt ist oder wirkt das nur so??
> 
> wenn der nämlich nur verschraubt wäre, wäre das ja der ideale rahmen für nen riemenantrieb!



dürfte wohl eher die sattelstützenklemmung sein, so wies aktuell auch bei einigen scapin-rahmen der fall ist


----------



## Deleted 112231 (8. Juli 2009)

cossie schrieb:


> Selbst wenn - die Strebe die die Bremse trägt ist mit Sicherheit nicht geschraubt. Aber schön wärs



Die Bremsstrebe kann man aber ohne großartige Stabilitätsprobleme entfernen... bzw ist es wohl einfacher nur die trennbar auszuführen


----------



## Hotredchili (8. Juli 2009)

Levent schrieb:


> Die Bremsstrebe kann man aber ohne großartige Stabilitätsprobleme entfernen... bzw ist es wohl einfacher nur die trennbar auszuführen



Nur die Bremsstrebe entfernen oder trennbar ausführen geht aber nicht!

Ich persönlich würde schon größere Stabilitätsprobleme prophezeien, wenn die Bremsstrebe entfernt wäre. Und das dann noch bei einem Rahmen, bei dem der Hinterbau lediglich "angeschraubt" wäre.

Dann doch besser den Rahmen nur an einer Stelle unterhalb des Bremssteges trennen.


----------



## tomasius (9. Juli 2009)

Mein CuBow



















































Tom


----------



## rob1111 (9. Juli 2009)

Sau geil!
Nicht nur das Rad, sondern auch deine Fotos! Mal ganz andere Blickwinkel.

Aber du hast den Vorderreifen verkehrt rum montiert


----------



## cy-one (9. Juli 2009)

Mhm, jap, da kann jemand mit seiner Kamera umgehen.

Ich persönlich hab am Rad eigentlich nur eine Sache auszusetzen... Mir gefällt die Farbkomposition der Anbauteile nicht. Mal schwarz, mal silber, ohne für mich erkennbare Logik. Ansonsten aber sehr schön, nette Form.

Was ist das denn für eine Beleuchtung?


----------



## tomasius (9. Juli 2009)

Die Logik bestand darin, dass nur Teile aus der Restekiste verwertet werden sollten. 

Vorne ist eine ehemalige Stirnlampe von Petzl verbaut, hinten das Pendant aus Taiwan.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob1111 (9. Juli 2009)

Das sind eigentlich Stirn-/Helmlampen aus dem Trekkingbereich.

Daher kenne ich die zumindest.

EDIT: da war jemand schneller.


----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2009)

wow das corratec ist super! hab hier auch nen corratec rahmen liegen aber der ist leider mir zu groß...sonst wär dein aufbau ne echt inspiration.

ps. die farbe ist auch mal echt schick!


----------



## Hotredchili (10. Juli 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Sau geil!
> Nicht nur das Rad, sondern auch deine Fotos! Mal ganz andere Blickwinkel.
> 
> Aber du hast den Vorderreifen verkehrt rum montiert





Mein Tipp: Einfach das Rad andersrum einbauen!


----------



## rob1111 (10. Juli 2009)

Hä, wie soll das denn gehen???? Dann laufen die Lager ja falschrum

Deswegen der hier:


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juli 2009)

seeehr geil! endlich mal wieder ein schoenes bow!

aaaber: richtige reifen und DIE uebersetzung? und ich dachte immer ich sei bekloppt, wenn ich mal wieder mit 44/16 biken geh


----------



## Radlerin (10. Juli 2009)

JensXTR & tomasius: Sehr, sehr geil!


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (10. Juli 2009)

ist zwar ned mein bike aber wollte wissen wie ihr das findet


----------



## arrowfreak (10. Juli 2009)

schreib lieber ssp statt ss. das hat immer so einen komischen beigeschmack...


----------



## _stalker_ (10. Juli 2009)

Sehr unglücklich finde ich es. Mach es doch noch Schwarz-weiss-rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akerit (10. Juli 2009)

Makino





aber jetzt mit dieser Kurbel, track version, incl gleichen Kettenblatt




gruesse


----------



## divergent! (10. Juli 2009)

die sattelstütze ist ja cool


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Juli 2009)

jo voll cool so ohne bremse
mal ehrlich schaut ihr die teile nur an oder fahrt ihr damit


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. Juli 2009)

oh ne jetzt geht die bremsendiskussion wieder los....

akerit: traumhaft. 
kette würd ich noch bissl kürzen.
sind das die phil wood naben?


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (11. Juli 2009)

Hab eure Wünsche Berücksichtigt

Ich finde es mit dem "SS" bissle besser auch wenn das zweideutig ist


----------



## exto (11. Juli 2009)

jonnybravo_607 schrieb:


> Hab eure Wünsche Berücksichtigt
> 
> Ich finde es mit dem "SS" bissle besser auch wenn das zweideutig ist



Du hast dir das doch nicht ausgedacht, um Wünsche zu berücksichtigen, sondern damit's geil aussieht, oder?

Ich find's mit dem "SS" auch um Klassen besser. sicher mag es den ein oder anderen geben, der beim Anblick deines Logos an alte Nazi-Kampftruppen und KZ-Wächter denkt, aber da ist dann auch nix mehr zu helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lazylarco (11. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...aber da ist dann auch nix mehr zu helfen.



So seh ich das auch!!!
Man muss ja das Thema auch nich immer und überall neu aufkochen.
Das SS mit den grünen Farben schaut Hammer aus!


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (11. Juli 2009)

danke ich dachte ich wäre da alleine der meinung das grüne werde ich auf meinen rahmen lackieren der rahmen wird denke ich matt shwarz


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (11. Juli 2009)

Hab mal bissle mit Photoshop gebastellt und das ganze sollte dann so aussehn oder so ähnlich xD


----------



## Baxx (11. Juli 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch!!!
> Man muss ja das Thema auch nich immer und überall neu aufkochen.
> Das SS mit den grünen Farben schaut Hammer aus!



Eben. Mit SS sieht's besser aus. Obwohl mich die Schriftart nicht so vom Hocker haut, erinnert mich an Unreal  . Als ob Singlespeeder die ultraharten Kerle waeren  .


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (11. Juli 2009)

Die schrift ist auch von unrealtournament jetzt schäme ich mich gleich löl


----------



## cy-one (11. Juli 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Die Logik bestand darin, dass nur Teile aus der Restekiste verwertet werden sollten.
> 
> Vorne ist eine ehemalige Stirnlampe von Petzl verbaut, hinten das Pendant aus Taiwan.
> 
> Tom


Achso. Gut, da du dir soviel Mühe mit den Fotos gemacht hast, hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass ein "Restteileprojekt" dahintersteckt


----------



## kingmoe (12. Juli 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch!!!
> Man muss ja das Thema auch nich immer und überall neu aufkochen.
> Das SS mit den grünen Farben schaut Hammer aus!



Und genau darüber kann man sich vortrefflich streiten, früher gab es dazu in diesem Forum Grundsatzdiskussionen. 

Und eigentlich kam dabei schon heraus, dass man "SS" nicht als Abkürzung verwendet. Dafür gibt es viele Gründe.


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. Juli 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Mein CuBow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist aufgefallen das du entweder nur einen oder beide Reifen verkehrtrum aufgezogen hast xD oder ist das Absicht?


----------



## peterbe (12. Juli 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Und genau darüber kann man sich vortrefflich streiten, früher gab es dazu in diesem Forum Grundsatzdiskussionen.
> 
> Und eigentlich kam dabei schon heraus, dass man "SS" nicht als Abkürzung verwendet. Dafür gibt es viele Gründe.



A) ist die Abkürzung SS in Deutschland verboten als Symbol für eine nationalsozialistische verbrecherische Organisation (da habt ihr im Politikunterricht nicht aufgepasst oder seid einfach naiv)

B) kann man einfach nicht ignorant der Geschichte gegenüber sein, das verbietet jegliche Verantwortung

C) freut sich jedes Nazi-*********, dass es unbedarfte Jungs gibt, die ihnen das Symbol umsonst in die Öffentlichkeit bringen.

D) sollten wir hier mal wieder klarstellen, dass unsere Leidenschaft SSP heißt und damit basta.


----------



## M!tch (12. Juli 2009)

jonnybravo_607 schrieb:


> Hab eure Wünsche Berücksichtigt[..]



stalkers beitrag war ironisch gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. Juli 2009)

"SS" sieht aber besser aus und außerdem steht unter dem SS ja was es bedeutet ich denke jetzut nicht das der Begriff bzw die Abkürzung "SS" verboten ist. Ich lass es so auf meinen Rahmen lackieren weil "SSP" nicht so gut in dem zusammenhang aussieht


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. Juli 2009)

M!tch schrieb:


> stalkers beitrag war ironisch gemeint.


  UPS Sorry


----------



## peterbe (12. Juli 2009)

jonnybravo_607 schrieb:


> "SS" sieht aber besser aus und außerdem steht unter dem SS ja was es bedeutet ich denke jetzut nicht das der Begriff bzw die Abkürzung "SS" verboten ist.



Du solltest aufhören zu denken und bei §130 Strafgesetzbuch nachsehen. Und sein Bike mit einem SS-Symbol zu schmücken ist unerträglich.


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. Juli 2009)

Toll bis zu 5 jahre Haft nur wegen "SS" wenn ich jetzt Siegfried Schmidt heißen würde und desswegen die Abkürzung nehmen würde  kann ich eingesperrt werden ganz erlich schon Komische Gesetzgebung in Deutschland


----------



## divergent! (12. Juli 2009)

deshalb geht ja in deutschland nix voran weil wir immer im alten suppentopf rumrühren und geschichte nicht geschichte sein lassen...trauriges dtl.

in keiner anderen nation wird so im geschichtsbrei rumgerührt wie hier. wenn du zb. flugmodelle aus dem 2. weltkreig baust haben die alle ihre hoheitszeichen....ausser in dtl da darf kein hakenkreuz nix drauf.....obwohl es geschichte ist und nunmal ein artefakt aus der zeit.

deshalb gibts hier auch kein nationalstolz...ohne gleich eine von diesen dummen rechten parolenfressen zu sein.


----------



## michiha (12. Juli 2009)

bin mir nich mehr so ganz sicher, ob der jonny nich vielleicht nur so unbedarft tut und womöglich ganz bewußt diese symbolik wählte


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> deshalb geht ja in deutschland nix voran weil wir immer im alten suppentopf rumrühren und geschichte nicht geschichte sein lassen...trauriges dtl.
> 
> in keiner anderen nation wird so im geschichtsbrei rumgerührt wie hier. wenn du zb. flugmodelle aus dem 2. weltkreig baust haben die alle ihre hoheitszeichen....ausser in dtl da darf kein hakenkreuz nix drauf.....obwohl es geschichte ist und nunmal ein artefakt aus der zeit.
> 
> deshalb gibts hier auch kein nationalstolz...ohne gleich eine von diesen dummen rechten parolenfressen zu sein.



Danke du Sprichst das aus was ich Denke!!!
Das gehört numal zu Deutschland aber das scheinen andere nicht zu begreifen sobald man das anspricht ist man gleich ein Nazi




> bin mir nich mehr so ganz sicher, ob der jonny nich vielleicht nur so unbedarft tut und womöglich ganz bewußt diese symbolik wählte



Ne ganz sicher ned


----------



## one.nomad (12. Juli 2009)

auch wenn's OT is, Kommentar muss sein =)

Doof ist, dass das nicht alles Hausgemacht ist, das Problem ist auch, dass Deutschland von aussen immer auf den ganzen Mist hingewiesen wird. Wenn wir das jetzt so abgeklärt handhaben würden, dann wäre die Liste der Beschwerdeführer (nach der Art "Initative Für eine sensiblere Behandlung der Nazigeschichte und gegen die Verbreitung von Nazi-Gedankengut und Symbolik") sicherlich lang, weil "das kann ja nicht sien, dass man so ein übles Verbrechen einfach so abtut"

Guckt euch doch mal die Problematik mit der Verteibung von Deutschen aus Polen an, wenn da "gleichberechtigung" gefodert wird, und in Deutschland ne Gedenkstätte angedacht ist, bekommen die anderen gleich ne Kriese, weil man das ja nicht machen könne und das jedweder Verhältmässigkeit widerspricht.

Es is eben alles nich so einfach, leider.


----------



## gurkenfolie (12. Juli 2009)

warum sollte die abkürzung SS verboten sein?
schaut mal in euren vorlesungskalender...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (12. Juli 2009)

ja "wir" armen deutschen sind schon eine geknechtete nation. keiner darf stolz sein auf sein land und überhaupt werden "wir" auch immer schuld sein. lasst uns millionen tote aus zwei kriegen einfach auf die grosselterngeneration anrechnen und "wir" sind dann wieder voll doll stolz auf schiller, goethe und wagner. wer sich unbedingt n ss symbol aufs rad bauen muss oder klagt das er für modelle kein hakenkreuz anbringen darf der hat noch nicht so ganz begriffen wofür diese symbole standen.


----------



## one.nomad (12. Juli 2009)

es geht ja eben gerdae nicht darum, wofuer sie standen, sondern einfach um eine korrekte "bebilderung". Es sagt ja keiner, dass das alles larifaritotalnixschlimmes is, aber man kann ja nicht alles ueber einen kammer scheren. Und von "wir sind schlimm" dran hab ich nix gesagt, aber wir sind ja nun nich weissgott die einzigen, die dreck am stecken haben...


----------



## elsepe (12. Juli 2009)

mit kacke am schuh ist aber schlecht tanzen. nur weil auch andere nationen in ihrer näheren und ferneren vergangenheit dem völkermord gefrönt haben heisst das nicht das die erinnerungskultur die du ja scheinbar bemängelst fehl am platz ist. aber das ist wohl nicht wirklich der platz hier um das auszudiskutieren. ich find ein ss schriftzug auf dem rad deplatziert es sei denn er ist original am rad zu finden siehe " ibis avion ss"


----------



## exto (12. Juli 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> A) ist die Abkürzung SS in Deutschland verboten als Symbol für eine nationalsozialistische verbrecherische Organisation (da habt ihr im Politikunterricht nicht aufgepasst oder seid einfach naiv)
> 
> B) kann man einfach nicht ignorant der Geschichte gegenüber sein, das verbietet jegliche Verantwortung
> 
> ...



Ach du Schaizze. Da trifft gefährliches Halbwissen auf übersteigertes Sendungsbewusstsein, und selbstzugewiesene Definitionsmacht. Alles Dinge, die den einen Teil unserer Altvorderen vor 75 Jahren zu Tätern, einen großen Teil zu dumpfen Mitläufern und den Rest zu Opfern gemacht hat.
Erste Frage: Bist du paranoid genug, hier mit der juristischen Keule zu winken, oder willst du nur posen? Mit allem Recht der Welt sind die Symbole der wiederlichen braunen Pest verboten, aber die simplen Buchstaben SS in ihrer einfachen Form gehören sicher nicht dazu. Verbotenes nationalsozialistisches Symbol sind allerdings die SS - Runen. Von denen ist hier allerdings nichts zu sehen.
Zweite Frage: Was bringt dich dazu, mich ( und alle anderen, die hier nicht deiner Meinung sind) als "ignorant gegenüber der Geschichte" oder gar als "unbedarften Jungen" hinzustellen, du Wurst?
Dritte Frage: Hab ich was verpasst, oder hast du am Ende gar nicht die Definitionsmacht hinsichtlich meiner Leidenschaft bzw. deren Benennung? "...sollten wir...", "...unsere Leidenschaft..." und "...Basta" lassen mich befürchten, dass ich tatsächlich was verpasst habe. Oder ist es so - und da komme ich zur...
...Vierten Frage: Hat dir jemand in's Gehirn geschizzen?

Solange es massenhaft Leute gibt, wie dich, die sich sofort in's Hemd machen, wenn irgendwo von diesem ekelhaften Teil unserer Vergangenheit die Rede ist, wird es nie einen wirklichen Dialog, konstruktive Auseinandersetzung, Bedauern und Verzeihen geben. Also: Hör auf zu bellen und die Zähne zu fletschen und lass die Leute, die nicht so paranoid sind in Ruhe ihre Gedanken austauschen...


----------



## anonymfixer (12. Juli 2009)

Was für ein putziger Kindergarten.

Schreib "SS" aufs Rad und fertsch ist die Laube. So ein Rumgeheule, ey...


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Juli 2009)

nanu...wo sind denn die bilder...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. Juli 2009)

könnten wir wieder zurück zum eigentlichen thema gehen wie ich es mache ist meine sache und eine sache des aussehens das hat nichts mit dem "SS" der nazizeit zu tun. Also bitte lasst das jetzt mit den diskusionen über ss usw ich wollte ja nur wissen wie ihr das findet???? Darüber wurde aber ncoh nicht wirklich stellung bezogen


----------



## exto (12. Juli 2009)

jonnybravo_607 schrieb:


> Darüber wurde aber ncoh nicht wirklich stellung bezogen





Dann mach ich das mal:

Völlig unabhängig von irgend einer Symbolik würde ich das SS komplett weglassen. 

"One is all you need" in Verbindung mit dem einzelnen Kettenblatt sagt eigentlich genug. Für Doofe steht's dann noch mal drunter. Zu viele Elemente machen das Ganze nur unruhig.

Ansonsten (z.B. als Airbrush auf nem schwarzen Rahmen)


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Dann mach ich das mal:
> 
> Völlig unabhängig von irgend einer Symbolik würde ich das SS komplett weglassen.
> 
> ...



Ja rahmen sollte matt schwarz werden
und dann das logo mit airbrush drauf machen würde es aber so wollen das der rahemn matt ist und das logo glänzent denke das kommt dann richtig gut nur ich kann nicht brushen also muss ich mir da noch was überlegen das logo sollte vorne auf den rahmen kommen und am auf dem rahmen selber das hier mal ein entwurf


----------



## cy-one (12. Juli 2009)

Lass dir das Logo doch als Folie drucken und klebs auf 

Abgesehen davon gefällt mir die Schriftart nicht.
Für mich steht Singlespeederei (und Fixies erst recht) für eine gewisse Schlichtheit. Da ist die Schriftart fast das krasse Gegenteil.


----------



## Kiniption (12. Juli 2009)

zu ss
also man darf ja auch nicht ss oder kz oder so als kennzeichen haben
also find ich schade für die leute die wie schon gesagt z.b. sabine schmidt oder so heißen oder karl zimmer ..
ride on


----------



## cy-one (12. Juli 2009)

'nem amerikanischen Vegetarier wurde auch das Nummernschild "I love Tofu" verboten. Könnte was andres heißen.


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. Juli 2009)

Ich finde diue schriftart geil und für die schlichtheit steht das matt schwarz auf folie zu drucken finde ich ned so prickeldn das kann jeder würde esc hon gern gebruscht haben


Kann mir jemand sagen was für ein ausfallende ich habe


----------



## elsepe (12. Juli 2009)

vertikal brauchst nen spanner oder glück und dann später doch nen spanner. oder excentrischen kram, tretlager, naben


----------



## mhetl (12. Juli 2009)

Ich würde sagen, ein normales vertikales... allerdings ist das Bild nicht sonderlich gut


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. Juli 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> vertikal brauchst nen spanner oder glück und dann später doch nen spanner. oder excentrischen kram, tretlager, naben




http://www.miletti-parts.de/parts09/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8205&products_id=89695761

Hab diesen Spanner bestellt geht der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (12. Juli 2009)

Magic Gears, da ist kein Spanner mehr notwendig dann 
Zumindest seeehr lange nicht... und dann kann man sich auch ne neue Kette holen.


----------



## elsepe (12. Juli 2009)

spanner geht benutz mal die suche wegen point spanner, ansonsten tuts auch n altes schaltwerk. die 105er und 600er aus den 70ern kommen recht kühl daher und sind auch weils rennradkram ist recht kurz und auch mal günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (12. Juli 2009)

mhetl schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, ein normales vertikales... allerdings ist das Bild nicht sonderlich gut




Bei mir sind die Rahmen genau so wie die hier


----------



## cy-one (12. Juli 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> spanner geht benutz mal die suche wegen point spanner, ansonsten tuts auch n altes schaltwerk. die 105er und 600er aus den 70ern kommen recht kühl daher und sind auch weils rennradkram ist recht kurz und auch mal günstig zu bekommen.



Gehen tun die natürlich schon, aber ohne sieht schicker aus


----------



## olli (12. Juli 2009)

Hab ein Alpinestars CroMega ersteigert, eigentlich unabsichtlich, hab zum Spaß geboten, war nicht weit weg und der Preis war niedrig. Nachts abgeholt, nicht genau geguckt, war ja eh spottbillig und zauhause festgestellt, daß das Schaltauge extrem verbogen ist und auch sonst vieles, was dran war, einfach nur Schrott ist. Heute wollte ich die Kiste schon entsorgen, doch dann hatte ich die Idee einfach mal einen Singlepeeder mit Ghostring aufzubauen:

Schaltauge direkt abgesägt und Ausfallende gerade gedengelt und geschliffen. Ein 18er DX, ein 36er KBL, ein 28er Stahlritzel (als Ghostring) sowie eine Cantibremse mit Hebeln (die Bremse, die dran war, dran war Kernschrott) hatte ich noch. 

Sieht ganz witzig aus, der Ghostring ist recht weit vorne, die Kette kann also noch ein paar mal gespannt werden (Ghostring ein oder mehrere Glieder nach hinten schieben).


----------



## ufp (12. Juli 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Hab ein Alpinestars CroMega ersteigert
> [...]
> Sieht ganz witzig aus,


Ist nett und selten


----------



## arrowfreak (12. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem Kettenblatt ist ja eine coole Idee =)


----------



## olli (13. Juli 2009)

arrowfreak schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kettenblatt ist ja eine coole Idee =)



Nicht meine Idee, das gibt es schon länger. Und nicht nur im Radbereich: Unsere Druckplatten-Entwicklungsmaschine hat Kettengetriebene Walzen und an der Kette ist sowohl ein Ghostring zur Spannung (der Ring ist aus flexiblem Kunsstoff) als auch ein Halflink Kettenglied verbaut.


----------



## Hotredchili (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mal irgendwo einen "ghostringtauglichen Rahmen" finde, muss ich auch so ein Ding bauen.

Ist auch eine interessante Diebstahlsicherung. Einfach den Ghostring mitnehmen, wenns Rad stehen bleibt. Dann hängt die Kette so stark durch, dass der Dieb nicht wegfahren kann, wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht will. Also eine Wegfahrsperre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (13. Juli 2009)

Wobei ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass man den Ring mal verliert, wenn man vergisst nachzuspannen... Oder bei anderen, städtischen Anlässen.


----------



## exto (13. Juli 2009)

Ich nehm' mein Rad oft im Zug mit. Da wär' so'n Ghost-Ring tödlich. Ist ja sowieso schon manchmal mühsam, den Leuten zu erklären, warum das Ding "garkeine Gangschaltung" hat. 
Mit Ghost-Ring hätte man im Fahrrad-Abteil eines Regionalexpress sicher kaum noch ne ruhige Minute.

Aber sonst: Schönes Ding


----------



## cy-one (13. Juli 2009)

Lol, das ist mal 'ne lustige Begründung, keinen zu verbauen *g*

So, ich geh jetzt meinen Talera-Rahmen zerlegen, der muss lackiert werden.


----------



## steppendirk (13. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein Rad:









Ob die Übersetzung bleibt wird sich zeigen. Um eine Tour zu fahren und dabei auch ein paar Berge unter die Reifen zu nehmen passt es erstmal.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## arrowfreak (13. Juli 2009)

Erzähl mal ein bisschen was dazu, ich hab das Gefühl ich hab exakt den gleichen Rahmen...


----------



## steppendirk (13. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den Rahmen letztes Jahr lackiert.

Sah vorher so aus:



(Mein Vater hatte sich in jungen Jahren in Sachen Farbe ausgetobt

Den Hersteller des Rahmens kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotredchili (13. Juli 2009)

steppendirk schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Rad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geschmackvoll, ein Rad das sofort Lust macht!


----------



## Matze L.E. (14. Juli 2009)

wie groß sind die reifen und wieviel platz hast du zur kettenstrebe? hab in meinen gazelle rahmen die cx-comp in 30mm drin und es ist verdammt eng *g


----------



## steppendirk (14. Juli 2009)

Morgen, 
sind auch die 30mm cx-comp. Platz ist noch genug vorhanden. Ich weiß es nicht genau aber würde mal so 4-5mm pro seite sagen. Wenn du es genauer wissen möchtest, kann ich am We ein Foto machen.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Matze L.E. (14. Juli 2009)

brauchst dir keine mühe machen, hat mich nur interessiert wie es bei anderen aussieht. ich hab vielleicht so 2-3mm platz, aber mein hinterrad hat auch nen kleinen seitenschlag


----------



## arrowfreak (14. Juli 2009)

Ist das von Hand lackiert? Oder wie?


----------



## steppendirk (14. Juli 2009)

Ja, mit Dose. Ist nicht ultra haltbar aber besser als vorher


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (15. Juli 2009)

So hier mal Paar bilder von mir ist noch im Aufbau


----------



## benzinkanister (15. Juli 2009)

hallo, heute endlich fertiggestellt.
für die bildqualität entschuldige ich mich mal im vorhinein.


----------



## nightwolf (15. Juli 2009)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> (...) für die bildqualität entschuldige ich mich mal im vorhinein.


Ich glaub gleich kommt irgendwer und verlangt, dass Du Dich fuer die HR-Bremszugverlegung entschuldigst  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Simon1977 (15. Juli 2009)

@steppendirk:

Sehr geiles Rad! 

Was ist das für ein Blau-Ton? Ist das eine RAL-Farbe? Wenn ja, welche Nummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppendirk (15. Juli 2009)

Müsste ne Ral-Nummer haben. Kann ich am Wochenende mal schauen. Ist ganz einfacher Kunstharzlack ausm Baumarkt.

Danke für die netten Kommentare!


----------



## benzinkanister (15. Juli 2009)

war mein erstes mal


----------



## kacktus (16. Juli 2009)

Für einen Freund aufgebaut.


----------



## cy-one (16. Juli 2009)

Ne Heldenkurbel *g*
Was hat das Teil denn für ne Übersetzung?


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

ich war auch fleißig und hab mal meinen alten talera rahmen mit ein paar teilen meines backwoods gekreuzt. rausgekommen ist ne lustige fahrmaschine.

eigentlich wollte ich den rahmen pur lassen aber der war doch schon gut rostig...aber zum glück gibts ja rostschutzfarbe


----------



## cy-one (16. Juli 2009)

Sehr schick, vorallem die anmutige Hupe.

Btw, mal mit ner Magic Gear-Kombination versucht? Und welche Bremsen hast du dran? (wegen den Griffen)


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

ich mag aber gerne kettenspanner fahren, gefällt mir mehr. bremse ist ne hs33 mit hs77 hebeln. der ganze bock wiegt 1 kilo weniger wie mein lts

ohne federung und ohne richtige gangrühre.......aber macht laune


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2009)

kleiner monstercrosser.
so was schwebt mir ja auch vor...


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

hab aber noch nen 2 satz reifen hier liegen. 26 x 1" für die straße. aber da hol ich mir nen extra lrs....dann kann ich schön grundlagen im winter rollern ohne mir extra ein rr aufbauen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (16. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich mag aber gerne kettenspanner fahren, gefällt mir mehr. bremse ist ne hs33 mit hs77 hebeln. der ganze bock wiegt 1 kilo weniger wie mein lts
> 
> ohne federung und ohne richtige gangrühre.......aber macht laune


Achso, joah, gut, ich ziele auf ne Magic Gear-Kombination ab 

Das Gewicht liegt teilweise auch im Rahmen, ich habs mal nachgemessen.
Mein recht kleiner Talera-Rahmen wiegt inklusive Gabel 3.8 Kilo, ohne 2.8.
Schwerer Rahmen


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

ist ja nicht so daß ich alles auf die goldwaage lege

Part	Typ		Weight
Frame	gt talera	*	                      2719
Fork	gt 	                                                940
Headset	xlc	*	                                110
Stem	3ttt	*	                                        313
Handlebar	zoom	*	                                347
Grips	velo kork	*	                                 57
Fronthub	novatec road	*	                 82
Rearhub	american classic	*	                220
Rim	mavic x 517	*	                                812
Spokes	dt revolution	*	                 272
Nipples	alu 64 pcs 	*	                          22
Skewer	no name	*	                          98
Tires	conti speedking supersonic 2.1	*	804
Tubes	schwalbe 	*	                         232
Rim Tape	schwalbe 	*	                           45
Brakelever	magura hs 77		
Brakes	magura hs 33 tuned	*	         912
Chain	xt	*	                                          248
Cassette	ng ssp kit	*	                            52
Bottom bracket	shimano	*	                   271
Crankarms	kooka	*	                                    445
chain tensioner	xlc tuned	*	                   109
Chainring 	ta 42t	*	                             71
Chainring bolts	alu	*	                             10
Crank bolts	tiso	*	                                     15
chain tensioner	xlc	*	                           114
Pedals	exustar ti	*	                            208
Seat	selle italia filiante	*	                           199
Seatpost	uno	*	                                   221
Bottle cages	minoura	*	                      77
Computer	sigma + bell	*	                             83
Total		Gramm	                                 10108


----------



## kacktus (16. Juli 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Ne Heldenkurbel *g*
> Was hat das Teil denn für ne Übersetzung?




52 x 18


----------



## cy-one (16. Juli 2009)

2.88 als Übersetzung, das geht ja sogar noch *g*
Wär mir aber wohl dennoch zuviel 

divergenti: Bin ja eh mal gespannt, wie schwer meins am Ende wird. :/
Die Räder werden schon recht schwer werden, denk ich, ebenso ein paar andere Parts.


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2009)

gewicht ist schon heftig, aber bei manchen rädern die nur aus spaß an der freude bewegt werden nehm ich das auch mal in kauf.

steht dein lackton schon fest?


----------



## cy-one (16. Juli 2009)

Jop, RAL 1014 (Elfenbein). Ursprünglich wollte ich 1015 (Hellelfenbein, die traditionelle Taxifarbe in Deutschland), aber die hatten sie nicht da. Aufpreis wäre 50 Euro, da Kleinstmenge... Nee, lassmal.

Beispiele von 1014:
Krankenwagen (vorgeschriebene Farbe früher)
Irgendein Fully und ein GT Terramoto.

Ist nicht so dunkel, wie ich befürchtet hatte. Hb also die Hoffnung, dass es sehr hübsch rüberkommen wird.

Rahmenset geht hoffentlich nächste Woche zur Pulverwerkstatt, ich warte gerade noch auf meine Kurbel (und Lager) ausm Bikemarkt, da die ja mitlackiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotredchili (16. Juli 2009)

hacktus schrieb:


> Für einen Freund aufgebaut.



Warum hast Du die Hinterradbremse vor dem Steg montiert?


----------



## elsepe (16. Juli 2009)

..


----------



## kacktus (17. Juli 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Warum hast Du die Hinterradbremse vor dem Steg montiert?



War so gewünscht. Find ich von der optik persönlich aber auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Ph187 (17. Juli 2009)

42/13
wenig dran, was kaputt gehen könnte
wird für den täglichen weg zur Arbeit zwischen Hamburg/Bad Oldesloe/Lübeck eingesetzt


----------



## spaboleo (17. Juli 2009)

Schönes Rad! 
Genau nach meinem Geschmack...schlicht, gpflegt und mit Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut! Die wenigen roten Highlights sind dann das Tüpfelchen auf dem i.

Was ist das für ne Kurbel?
Gefällt mir 

Liebe Grüße

PS: Wie hältst du die Kette auf Spannung? (vertikales Ausfallende...)


----------



## RealNBK (18. Juli 2009)

Für den Einsatz würde ICH rennbügel und ca. 4 Zähne mehr auflegen, aber ist ja dein Rad und wenn es seine Pflicht erfüllt, ists eh das beste Rad im Stall


----------



## Ph187 (18. Juli 2009)

kleiner Nachtrag: der Rahmen ist Größe 58 und so wie es da steht, wiegt das ganze 8,2kg. Mit nur einer Bremse und Schwalbe Ultremo Bereifung war ich auch schon, an den 7,5kg, allerding habe ich da wenns schlecht lief 3x die Woche am Straßenrad gestanden und Schläuche geflickt.

*@spaboleo*
Danke, danke.
Ehrlichgesagt, habe ich garnicht so auf die Optik geachtet - das ganze ist doch eher ein Arbeitsgerät.
Habe das ganze möglichst schlicht aufgebaut, die roten Schnellspanner hatte ich zufällig noch hier und als ich dann paar Wochen später neue Griffe brauchte und es die wahlweise mit roten oder schwarzen Klemmringen gab, hat sich ganz weit im Hinterkopf die Optik-Stimme gemeldet..

Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano FC-A413 in 170mm Länge, funktioniert soweit gut.

Das mit der Kette ist eher Zufall.
Als ich das ganze im Winte zusammengeschraubt habe, fehlte mit nen halber Millimeter, um die Kette zu schließen. Habe dann 2 Glieder mehr genommen und einen Kettenspanner montiert, der allerdings ziemlich doof aussah. Nach 2.000km hab ichs dann nochmal versucht und da sich die Kette ausreichend gedehnt hatte, passt es jetzt auch mit 2 Gliedern weniger und ohne Spanner. So läuft es jetzt seit etwas über 1.000km und die Kette ist seitdem merklich lockerer geworden, lässt sich aber noch gut fahren.

*@RealNBK*
Ich habe hier auch noch einen Rennradlenker liegen, bin damit auch schon paarmal unterwegs gewesen und man kann damit gut Meter machen, allerdings ist mir die Sitzposition dann doch zu geduckt (vermutlich bräuchte ich da dann doch einen größeren Rahmen), um das Rad auch mal als Nutztransportzumeinkaufenroll-Rad für Kurzstrecken einzusetzen.
Die momentane Übersetzung ist 3,23:1, das lässt sich ganz gut fahren.
Ich habe es mal kurz mit einem 12er ritzel versucht (3,5:1), allerdings ging das gerade im Stadtverkehr gewaltig auf die Kniee.
Gerade auf langen, leicht abschüssigen Bundesstraßenabschnitten würde ich mir allerdings auch eine etwas längere Übersetzung wünschen


----------



## bofh (18. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich immer, welche Trittfrequenz Ihr gewöhnlich mit diesen Mörderübersetzungen fahrt.

E.


----------



## Hotredchili (18. Juli 2009)

Trittfrequenzen messen hat nichts mit Singlespeed zu tun. Außerdem ist das wirklich eine ganz individuelle Angelegenheit. Jeder fühlt sich halt im anderen Bereich wohl.

Beispiel: Armstrong und Ullrich, die beide sicher auch passable Singlespeeder abgegeben hätten.


----------



## Baxx (18. Juli 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Beispiel: Armstrong und Ullrich, die beide sicher auch passable Singlespeeder abgegeben hätten.



Gedopt bis in die Haarspitzen tritt man aber sicher auch andere Frequenzen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotredchili (19. Juli 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Gedopt bis in die Haarspitzen tritt man aber sicher auch andere Frequenzen  .



Genau das ja die Frage. Beide waren gedopt bis in die Haarspitzen und haben völlig verschiedene Frequenzen gekurbelt. Aber die Frequenzen der beiden waren ja keine utopischen oder ungewöhnlichen Werte, sondern die Zahlen hätten von jedem sein können.

Was ich aber meinte, war, dass die Trittfrequenz und die Übersetzung alleine noch gar nichts aussagt. Da gehört noch der Faktor Geschwindigkeit dazu.

Also ich traue mir jedenfalls zu, eine kleine Übersetzung mit niedriger Trittfrequenz über eine lange Zeit zu treten, also ich meine, wenn ich die Zeit dazu hätte!


----------



## Opa Kruse (19. Juli 2009)

@ Ph187,

ich hab dich gestern auf deinem Hobel (Mönkhofer Weg) gesehen. Sach mal, fährtst du echt die gut 100 km jeden Tag bei Wind und Wetter?


----------



## exto (19. Juli 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Also ich traue mir jedenfalls zu, eine kleine Übersetzung mit niedriger Trittfrequenz über eine lange Zeit zu treten, also ich meine, wenn ich die Zeit dazu hätte!



Traust du dir ne Schätzung zu?

Welcher Prozensatz der geschätzten Leserschaft hat DAS jetzt so verstanden, wie du's gemeint hast ? 

Hier mal mein Hobel: Nicht schön, aber "Ready to Race" (24 Std-Duisburg)


----------



## underdog01 (20. Juli 2009)

Mein Singlespeeder:
















Und ein Paar Fragen: 

1.Brauche Griffe mit 190mm Breite, jemand ne Idee?
(Möglichst schlicht und auf jeden Fall schwarz!)

2.Bekommt man Lenkerband wieder ab, ohne mit irgeneiner Verdünnung den Lack vom Lenker zu zerstören? (Wenn ja, welches Lenkerband ist gut?)

3. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den schwarzen Half-Link-Ketten von Spank?
Passen die? Wie lange hält die Farbe? Werden die genietet wie "normale" Ketten?


----------



## divergent! (20. Juli 2009)

lenkerband geht problemlos ab....korklenbkerband ist am angenehmsten zu fahren.

bei den griffen......magura corkies oder titec.

ansonsten....schickes rad


----------



## Matze L.E. (20. Juli 2009)

das günstige specialized lenkerband wird zb garnicht geklebt sondern hat nur einen gel-streifen damit es nicht verrutscht. ergo keine klebereste und fahren tut es sich auch angenehm imo.


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## divergent! (20. Juli 2009)

ist die kette weiß oder täuscht das?


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juli 2009)

Deine Augen täuschen dich nicht. KMC Kool Chain in weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. Juli 2009)

fetzt...hat aber sicher nicht das ewige leben oder?


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juli 2009)

Ganz normal wie ne silberne Kool Chain auch... (ja, auch bezogen auf die Farbe)


----------



## divergent! (20. Juli 2009)

dann ist es ja noch besser.......gibts die auch in grau......warn witz


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juli 2009)

Ich versuch das hier mal halbwegs ausm Offtopic zu retten...is ja n Bilderthread:


----------



## Bikefritzel (20. Juli 2009)

beim onone isses zwar ganz hübsch, aber man muss aufpassen die dinger können ein radel schneller verhässlcihen als man ne kette nieten kann.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (21. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr damit bei SiS an den Start gehen.
Leider wird da nix draus und ich darf nur zuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2009)

wie jetzt? wir fahren beim sis single speed,... dann kann/soll ich ja mit der stadt schlampe kommen?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (21. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wie jetzt? wir fahren beim sis single speed,... dann kann/soll ich ja mit der stadt schlampe kommen?



 Na du könntes locker mit SSP dort fahren. Für mich ist das eigentlich Pflicht, da ich vor 2 Jahren die Kurbel dort überreicht bekam und folgedem dort auch mal damit starten sollte
Uwe


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2009)

ich glaub ich muss mal ein bild meienr singlespeed stadtschlampe posten... ich glaub dann will das team nimmer, dass ich da mit dem rad starte


----------



## redbaron-bmx (21. Juli 2009)

leider noch nicht ganz fertig...




aber dafür das.....


----------



## nullvektor (22. Juli 2009)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> aber dafür das.....



bis auf den lenker (aber das ist geschmacksache)ein schöner flitzer.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (22. Juli 2009)

danke....ich wollt halt etwas entspannter sitzen..


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juli 2009)

hab endlich Ersatz für meinen Alu-Rahmen gefunden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










und an meinem NOX auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten verbessert


----------



## divergent! (23. Juli 2009)

also das nox ist richtig lecker


----------



## keks'(: (23. Juli 2009)

ahh oui!


----------



## Felixxx (23. Juli 2009)

Hab' mal wieder ein bisschen geschraubt...





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. Juli 2009)

das starre sieht lecker aus! was sind das für rahmen?


----------



## Felixxx (23. Juli 2009)

Danke - links Fun Works Team Zero 5 in 19" und 1680g, rechts Poison Taxin in 45cm und 2600g.


----------



## divergent! (23. Juli 2009)

der 19" sieht gar nicht so groß aus.


----------



## Bikefritzel (23. Juli 2009)

sehr hübsch alle beide, nur die starrgabel will mir ned so gefallen. wie fahren sich denn die larsens so?


----------



## Felixxx (23. Juli 2009)

Danke - Larsen TT fährt sich super. Niedriger Rollwiderstand, super Pannenschutz und am Hinterrad auch unter schlammigen Bedingungen noch gut fahrbar. Vorne bin ich nach 5.000km auf den ADvantage umgestiegen - der hält die Spur deutlich besser, auf jedem Untergrund. Im Trockenen war auch der Larsen vorne absolut ok.


----------



## Bikefritzel (23. Juli 2009)

ok klingt sehr gut. vorne fahr ich sowieso advantage. werd ich mir hinten mal den larsen draufpacken.


----------



## Matze L.E. (24. Juli 2009)

das taxin macht mir immer eine riesen lust, es 'nachzubauen'... gefällt mir richtig gut, daumen hoch


----------



## divergent! (24. Juli 2009)

ich hab mal an mein gt slicks gebastelt um damit auf der straße zu fahren. sieht zwar komisch aus aber der zweck heiligt die mittel. und da im moment kein anderes rad fürs straßentraining da ist...muss es halt so gehen.

mit 42/16 kann man aber auch im gelände nicht allzuviel ausrichten...also bleibts erstmal so


----------



## KILROY (24. Juli 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Hab' mal wieder ein bisschen geschraubt...
> 
> 
> Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx



Das linke sehn' wir wieder in Duisburg, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (24. Juli 2009)

Richtig - dieses Jahr im 2er Mixed.

cu in Duisburg, Felixxx


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Juli 2009)

so mal mein statdfahrzeug
fixes hr---- freilauf in der kurbel


----------



## cy-one (24. Juli 2009)

Wtf... Freilauf in der Kurbel? Wie denn das, wasas?


----------



## redbaron-bmx (24. Juli 2009)

coooool


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Juli 2009)

Shimano FF Selecta Freilaufkurbel 42 T und 52 T 
mit eigener ocktalink verzahnung 

und ja ich hab auch blöd geschaut und mich mal schlau gemacht 
die dinger wurden mitte der 70er wohl erfunden 
und du kannst die vorderen blätter im rollen schalten 
allerdings mit starrem kranz hinten net ganz ungefährlich 

ich hab den freilauf mit einem gummi "gefixed" und es ist schon seltsam
wenn du rollst und sich dein zahnkranz dreht


----------



## cy-one (24. Juli 2009)

Muss saugeil aussehen *g*
"Ey, du, dein Zahnrad da.." - "Jo, das dreht sich mit."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (24. Juli 2009)

Im Trialbereich wird das auch heut teilweise noch gefahren.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (24. Juli 2009)

nicht so hübsch wie einige hier aber für die city/training ok, eigenbau kettenspanner und schraubgabel in ahead rahmen usw


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (24. Juli 2009)

nr 2 singlespeeder für spass und spiel


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Juli 2009)

Guckt mal ich hab jetzt n Riser


----------



## Maxximum (24. Juli 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Im Trialbereich wird das auch heut teilweise noch gefahren.



teilweise ist gut^^ 
eigentlich haben fast alle 20 zoll trialbikes frontfreilauf. und ein guter teil der 26er auch.

ich selbst fahre seit ca einem jahr frontfreilauf am trialbike. i love it!


----------



## Crypter (24. Juli 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Guckt mal ich hab jetzt n Riser



Gefällt mir gut so. Zwei Sachen interessieren mich: Mit wie viel bar fährst du die Reifen und wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Rollwiderstand, v. a. auch auf der Straße? Hatte die Dinger ja mal in 2,4"; sie ließen sich auch gut fahren im Gelände, aber auf der Straße und auf der Waldautobahn bergauf waren sie die Hölle.


----------



## _stalker_ (24. Juli 2009)

Luftdruck kann ich dir nicht exakt sagen. Müssten irgendwas um die 2,5 bar sein - würde weniger fahren, aber wenn ich relativ weit runter geh haben die Reifen zu wenig Halt auf der Felge und die Flanken knicken ein wegen der schmalen Mavic 517. Auf Dauer kommen mir auch breitere Felgen her, damit ich voluminöse Reifen mit niedrigem Druck fahren kann.

Rollen mittelmässig sag ich jetzt mal. Was die Reifen halt wirklich gut können ist Grip und Seitenhalt. Wenn man es schneller haben will dann empfielt sich für hinten nen Larsen - wie das Felixxx zum Beispiel auch fährt.
Bin die Advantage auch schon als 2.4er auf der Waldmaschine gefahren und da sind sie auf Teer mit wenig Luftdruck dann wirklich ne ziemliche Qual.


----------



## spaboleo (25. Juli 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Guckt mal ich hab jetzt n Riser
> [...]



Schick! 

Was ist denn das für ne Gabel (falls bekannt)? Suche nämlich ne schmale/schlanke Starrgabel...also nicht so nen "Bomber" mit Rohren jenseits der 50mm Durchmesser  

Liebe Grüße 

PS: Aber dein Bremszug vorne ist was kurz geraten, oder?  ...lass mich raten, bedingt durch den wahnsinnig breiten Lenker und dem Drang diesen sofort fahren zu wollen ohne lästig neue Bremszüge zu verbauen?


----------



## cy-one (25. Juli 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> teilweise ist gut^^
> eigentlich haben fast alle 20 zoll trialbikes frontfreilauf. und ein guter teil der 26er auch.
> 
> ich selbst fahre seit ca einem jahr frontfreilauf am trialbike. i love it!


Was brauch man dafür und wieviel kostet sowas?


----------



## MadCyborg (25. Juli 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Was brauch man dafür und wieviel kostet sowas?



Nach einer Blitzrecherche bei trialmarkt.de würde ich sagen man braucht ein "normales" Freilaufritzel und eine Kurbel mit passender Aufnahme dafür. Das dürfte die möglichen Übersetzungen ziemlich doll einschränken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juli 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> teilweise ist gut^^
> eigentlich haben fast alle 20 zoll trialbikes frontfreilauf. und ein guter teil der 26er auch.
> 
> ich selbst fahre seit ca einem jahr frontfreilauf am trialbike. i love it!




wieder was gelernt


----------



## muskator (25. Juli 2009)

Gazelle mash-up für den Arbeitsweg.








Übersetzung 40/16. Seit dem Winter im Einsatz und man kommt sogar die heimischen Halden mit hoch.


----------



## _stalker_ (25. Juli 2009)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ne Gabel (falls bekannt)?



Wie der Rahmen auch ist sie von Specialized 
Genauer die Direct Drive Cromo Originalgabel vom 90er Stumpjumper mit 1" Gewindeschaft. 
Du suchst bestimmt eher was schlankes für 1 1/8" Ahead, oder?



spaboleo schrieb:


> PS: Aber dein Bremszug vorne ist was kurz geraten, oder?  ...lass mich raten, bedingt durch den wahnsinnig breiten Lenker und dem Drang diesen sofort fahren zu wollen ohne lästig neue Bremszüge zu verbauen?



Exakt.


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. Juli 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Was brauch man dafür und wieviel kostet sowas?



du brauchst:
eine trial kurbel mit einem freilauf gewinde. 
eine ssp oder fixed hr nabe
ein starres ritzel für hinten (muss nicht gekontert werden da ja ein freilauf das gegentreten verhindert)
ein freilaufritzel für vorne
achtung: trialkurbeln brauchen meist breitere innenlager achsen. also evtl. noch ein neues innenlager.

ich hatte mir sowas mal für mein dirtbike überlegt um den schwerpunkt mehr in die mitte zu bringen.
probleme:
-ich fand die kurbeln hässlich
-die größte übersetzung ohne basteln wäre 22/13 geworden das ist ca. 1:1,7 und mir viel zu klein.
-die kette hätte an meiner dicken kettenstrebe geschleift.
-ich hab das geld lieber in ne neue gabel gesteckt 

hatte mir allerdings mal gedanken gemacht einen adapter zu abuen mit dem ich vorn normale kettenblätter fahren kann > freilauf vorne und hinten 9fach schaltung die immer schaltet auch wenn man nur rollt und nicht tritt.


----------



## nullvektor (25. Juli 2009)

muskator schrieb:


> Übersetzung 40/16. Seit dem Winter im Einsatz und man kommt sogar die heimischen Halden mit hoch.



sehr schönes rad.welche halde ist das denn?


----------



## Danielsan79 (25. Juli 2009)

Ein Stadt Fun-Cruiser in Oliv


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (25. Juli 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Ein Stadt Fun-Cruiser in Oliv



Der sieht ja mal heiß aus aber meiner meinung nach sieht es noch bissle besser aus enn du die kette bem spanner über die spannrolle legst nicht drunter 

Aber das ist nur meine meinung


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (25. Juli 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Ein Stadt Fun-Cruiser in Oliv



Der sieht ja mal heiß aus aber meiner meinung nach sieht es noch bissle besser aus enn du die kette bem spanner über die spannrolle legst nicht drunter 

Aber das ist nur meine meinung

Oder geht das bei dem spanner nicht?


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Juli 2009)

na wenn hier alles möglich als singlespeed verkauft wird mach ich auch nochmal mit.

das ist ein schwinn cruiser der mal 6 gänge (kettenschaltung hatte) und jetzt mit ner maillard bahn nabe versehen ist.

ob ihrs glubt oder nicht es ist ne geile heize,...




gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullvektor (25. Juli 2009)

ich fand ja körbe immer ******** ,aber als ich für ne zeit in leipzig war habe ich mir nen ssper mit korb ausgeliehen.das bier nicht mehr auf dem rücken zu tragen fand ich schon sehr entspannt.


----------



## Matze L.E. (25. Juli 2009)




----------



## muskator (25. Juli 2009)

nullvektor schrieb:


> sehr schönes rad.welche halde ist das denn?



Halde Norddeutschland, zwischen Kamp-Lintfort und Neukirchen-Vluyn


----------



## spaboleo (25. Juli 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Wie der Rahmen auch ist sie von Specialized
> Genauer die Direct Drive Cromo Originalgabel vom 90er Stumpjumper mit 1" Gewindeschaft.
> Du suchst bestimmt eher was schlankes für 1 1/8" Ahead, oder?
> [...]



Danke 
Und du hast recht...sollte 1 1/8" Ahead kompatibel sein...und da find ich leider nur solche Bomber 
Naja...Augen offen halten 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## male` (27. Juli 2009)

moins<3


----------



## anonymfixer (27. Juli 2009)

Ist Dir der Rahmen vielleicht ein Stückchen zu groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## male` (27. Juli 2009)

mit über 195- nein ;D


----------



## anonymfixer (27. Juli 2009)

Dann steckt die Sattelstütze zu weit drinnen... irgend etwas passt da ganz gewaltig nicht.


----------



## cy-one (27. Juli 2009)

Das hat ja keine Bremsen *mecker*

Sieht nett aus, auch wenn mir die Gabel etwas gestaucht vorkommt, aber das wird'n Knick in der Optik sein.
Find Räder immer lustig, wo das Steuerrohr so lang ist


----------



## male` (27. Juli 2009)

ne geht ziemlich gut- sattel könnte noch ein ganz bischen höher 

^^ja bremsen hats nur eine =P


----------



## Danielsan79 (27. Juli 2009)

> mit über 195- nein ;D



Wenn die Sattelposition so richtig ist dann ist dir der Rahmen schon etwas zu groß, hat ja nichts mit 1,95m zu tun. Ich denke mal der Rahmen gehört kleiner und die Stütze dafür weiter ausgefahren. Wirkt das jetzt wegem dem extrem großen Rahmen so kurz, also der Radstand?


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Juli 2009)




----------



## LunaLuX (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Singlespeeder

Ich suche jemanden mit einem schönen Singelspeeder am Niederrhein Raum Düsseldorf Krefeld oder Duisburg

Zweck
Ich habe meine Speed-Shorty Lampe fertig und möchte sie ganz gerne mit einem Nabendynamo an einem Bike Fotografieren.
Bilder von der Lampe sind im Album

Einfach mal per PN bei mir melden _*Danke*_
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## male` (27. Juli 2009)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Wenn die Sattelposition so richtig ist dann ist dir der Rahmen schon etwas zu groß, hat ja nichts mit 1,95m zu tun. Ich denke mal der Rahmen gehört kleiner und die Stütze dafür weiter ausgefahren. Wirkt das jetzt wegem dem extrem großen Rahmen so kurz, also der Radstand?



ist mir eh egal  da ich den rahmen nur so bis mitte august fahren werde und dann einen schönen bahnrahmen kaufen werde  
radstand keine ahnung fährt sich aber schön wendig auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag


----------



## plani (29. Juli 2009)

...hier nun mal mein blaues:

















-rahmen: mk-cycles/no name aus uk
-lrs: miche xpress + surly kettenspanner 
-kurbel: miche team mit 48er gebhardt-blatt + eggbeater
-vorbau/lenker: deda pista newton / deda pista
-sattel -stürtze: nackter slr / syncros
-kraftwerk: jänschwalde


----------



## Matze L.E. (29. Juli 2009)

drückt der sattel nicht am gemächt?

edith ist grad noch eingefallen: mir ist bewusst dass sattelfragen doof sind, sieht halt nur sehr steil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeViking (29. Juli 2009)

anonymfixer schrieb:


> Dann steckt die Sattelstütze zu weit drinnen... irgend etwas passt da ganz gewaltig nicht.




Nein das ist ganz richtig so. 

Früher wurde aufgrund der größeren Seitenstweifigkeit gerne ein Langes Steuerrohr verbaut. Hier ist das so. Gerade bei großen Rahmen mit langem OR macht das Sinn. Um ein gerades Oberrohr zu erhalten, musste man dementsprechend auch das Sitzrohr verlängern. Bei einer nicht zu großen Überhöhung kommt soetwas dabei raus.  

Heute ist man von Elastizität zu Überdimensionierung (Alu/Titan hat eine geringe Dauerschwingfestigkeit) übergegangen und benötigt soetwas nichtmehr. Aber dieser Rahmen ist einer der wenigen RICHTIG dimensionierten Rahmen für Große Leute. 



LG Lukas


----------



## plani (30. Juli 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> drückt der sattel nicht am gemächt?
> 
> edith ist grad noch eingefallen: mir ist bewusst dass sattelfragen doof sind, sieht halt nur sehr steil aus



nein, sofern ich unter 100km/tag bleibe - bin letztens knapp 160km von cottbus nach berlin (fixed) gefahren und konnte danach nicht mehr auf'n stuhl sitzen.


----------



## Antihero (30. Juli 2009)

@plani

Schickes Rad. Hast du die Giant-Gabel im oberen Bereich überlackiert? Wenn ja würden mich mal Detailaufnahmen von der Stelle interessieren, da ich meine Gabel eventuell auch lackieren wollte.

Antihero


----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2009)

so ssper ich hab da mal kurz was zusammengesteckt. an meinem talera sieht 26" und slicks bescheiden aus. hab deshalb mal den 28" radsatz vom weibchen reingebaut.....besser! siehe bilder vergleich.

es würde sogar die hintere rr bremse an den steg passen ohne groß rumzuflexen, ich dachte erst den müsste ich evtl ein paar mm nach unten versetzen.. die beläge kommen aber bis zu felge. werd aber die bremse wohl hinter den steg montieren müssen, da ich ja die mutter noch reinbauen muss und dafür ein größeres loch brauch....was beim bohren auf der rückseite schwierig wird. was meint ihr?


----------



## mete (30. Juli 2009)

Meine Lösung wegen des kurzen Schenkelmaßes aktueller Bremsen war damals solch eine:





Der Bremssteg sollte stabil genug sein, weil er nun nicht mehr auf Biegung, sondern auf Torsion belastet wird, ich denke aber, dass das am MTB kein Problem darstellen sollte. Alternativ kann sich der Adapter auch noch an den beiden Sitzstreben abstützen, einfach aus einer Platte ausschneiden (3mm Stahl sollte halten).


----------



## plani (30. Juli 2009)

Antihero schrieb:


> @plani
> 
> Schickes Rad. Hast du die Giant-Gabel im oberen Bereich überlackiert? Wenn ja würden mich mal Detailaufnahmen von der Stelle interessieren, da ich meine Gabel eventuell auch lackieren wollte.
> 
> Antihero



danke.
nein, das ist die carbon-ummantelung. ist wohl was älteres, aero-gabel mit carbon-composite.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> was meint ihr?


ich würde die Maguras behalten, sind definitiv besser als alle Rennradbremsen.
es gibt von Mavic son Adapter von 26" auf 28" Canti-Sockel für die Speedcity Laufräder.


----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2009)

besser sind sie...ahb grad gesucht. 1 adapter kosten rund 30. wusste gar nicht daß es sowas gibt. danke für den tip. muss aber schauen ob mir das optisch zusagt.

hätte natürlich den vorteil daß ich 28" crosser reifen fahren könnte. vorne soll ja eh ne andere gabel rein, da meine vom schaft etwa 5-6mm zu kurz ist.

muss mal suchen ob es crosser gabeln in 1" gibt.


----------



## anonymfixer (30. Juli 2009)

BikeViking schrieb:


> Nein das ist ganz richtig so.
> 
> Früher wurde aufgrund der größeren Seitenstweifigkeit gerne ein Langes Steuerrohr verbaut. Hier ist das so. Gerade bei großen Rahmen mit langem OR macht das Sinn. Um ein gerades Oberrohr zu erhalten, musste man dementsprechend auch das Sitzrohr verlängern. Bei einer nicht zu großen Überhöhung kommt soetwas dabei raus.
> 
> ...



Nee, ja, nee. Mir gings hier nur um anatomische Gegebenheiten.

Rein aus dem Bauch heraus sage ich: wenn der 2m-Mann, welchem das Rad gehört, locker über dem Oberrohr stehen kann, so hat er beim Fahren im unteren Kurbeltotpunkt immer noch ein relativ stark gewinkeltes Bein (Knie, Knöchel oder beides) oder aber er kann "sauber" durchtreten und hat dafür im Stand das Oberrohr schon zwischen den Eiern. Wahrscheinlich ist es ersteres, denn er hat doch selbst schon gesagt, dass der Sattel weiter oben sein dürfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tzen (30. Juli 2009)




----------



## cy-one (30. Juli 2009)

Das arme Rad, was hat es getan, um Plastikschutzbleche verdient zu haben *g*
Sieht nämlich ansonsten recht hübsch aus.


----------



## wurstendbinder (30. Juli 2009)

so entzieht man sich zumindest jeglichem hipster-verdacht


----------



## cy-one (30. Juli 2009)

mhm, wie das? *Zusammenhang nicht versteh*


----------



## Antihero (30. Juli 2009)

plani schrieb:


> danke.
> nein, das ist die carbon-ummantelung. ist wohl was älteres, aero-gabel mit carbon-composite.



Schade. Ich habe die gleiche Gabel nur ist meine blau lackiert, wo deine schwarz ist.


----------



## nightwolf (30. Juli 2009)

Tzen schrieb:


> (...)


RADieschen? Das ist doch der Laden out-of-Eschenau am Ar§ der Fee im Erlanger Oberland 

Wie hiess das Kaff noch gar ... Pettensiedel??

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tzen (30. Juli 2009)

Pettensiedel is richtig 
Die Schutzbleche waren zur Überführung mit dabei weil so ohne Rucksack machen die sich in der Hand schlecht *g* Kommen ab Herbst/Winter dann dran


----------



## cy-one (30. Juli 2009)

Fährst dann nicht, wenns regnet?


----------



## kurbelkalle (30. Juli 2009)

na dann poste ich mal mein singlespeedbike


----------



## Simon1977 (30. Juli 2009)

Hier schonmal eine Vorschau auf mein neues Fixie-Bike in Gulf-Lackierung. Dauert noch ne Woche bis zur Fertigstellung.


----------



## cy-one (30. Juli 2009)

*nix bild seh*


----------



## Tzen (31. Juli 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Fährst dann nicht, wenns regnet?



Doch, weil im sommer regnets nicht. Das ist dann nur erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit


----------



## Postruber (31. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

hier mein Beitrag zur Galerie.

Gruß,
Kai


----------



## underdog01 (31. Juli 2009)

Simon1977 schrieb:


> Hier schonmal eine Vorschau auf mein neues Fixie-Bike in Gulf-Lackierung. Dauert noch ne Woche bis zur Fertigstellung.



Wird ein sehr schönes Bike, denke ich. 

Aber der Schrank....


----------



## Radlerin (31. Juli 2009)

Postruber schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hier mein Beitrag zur Galerie.
> 
> ...



Sieht schick aus!  

Was is'n das für'n Rahmen?


----------



## Postruber (31. Juli 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus!
> 
> Was is'n das für'n Rahmen?



Ist ein Zonenschein. Das ein oder andere Detail ist aber noch nicht fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (31. Juli 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Das arme Rad, was hat es getan, um Plastikschutzbleche verdient zu haben *g*
> Sieht nämlich ansonsten recht hübsch aus.



Mal abgesehen davon das die verbauten Schutzbleche eher bescheiden sind, ist gegen Schutzbleche nichts zu sagen solange das rad als arbeitstier genutzt wird. Dann müssen einfach feste, lange und gute Bleche ala Bluemels her. Punkt. Keine Diskussion. Es sei denn man übernachtet auf der arbeit gerne wenn es abends anfängt zu regnen.


----------



## rob1111 (31. Juli 2009)

es geht noch besser als Blumels 
Schaut zwar RICHTIG sch**** aus, aber man bleibt Trocken und sauber (zumindest von unten)


----------



## cy-one (31. Juli 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das die verbauten Schutzbleche eher bescheiden sind, ist gegen Schutzbleche nichts zu sagen solange das rad als arbeitstier genutzt wird. Dann müssen einfach feste, lange und gute Bleche ala Bluemels her. Punkt. Keine Diskussion. Es sei denn man übernachtet auf der arbeit gerne wenn es abends anfängt zu regnen.


Musst du mir nicht sagen, an mein SSP kommen auch Schutzbleche, wenn auch selbstgemachte.
Mir gings auch eher um die Sorte Schutzbleche (Plastiksteckbleche) als um Schutzbleche im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Interessierter (31. Juli 2009)

Da mein altes Race-Bike von anno 1996 nurch noch als Staubfänger diente ...





... wurde es in ein zeitgemäßes 8.5kg-Zur-Arbeit-Fahren-Bike umgerüstet (Photos nur mit Handy gemacht):








Suche noch ein adequates, passendes Fahrradschloss. Muss kein Super-Schloss sein, sollte einfach nur "stilistisch" passen. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## elsepe (31. Juli 2009)

muss also auch nicht sicher schließen sondern nur stilistisch passen?

mit verlaub sie spinnen!

seb


----------



## Bikefritzel (31. Juli 2009)

ich find die street cuffs (schreibt man die so?) sehr geil. sind so handschellen.


----------



## Interessierter (31. Juli 2009)

.

elsepe, schön das Du meine Bike-Einsatzzwecke/-orte so gut kennst, um so eine qualifizierte Äußerung abzulassen.


----------



## anonymfixer (1. August 2009)

dass...


----------



## martn (1. August 2009)

mal wieder... für die quote:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (1. August 2009)

martn schrieb:


> mal wieder... für die quote:



Jaja, immer drauf! Den Rahmen in 17" suche ich seit Ewigkeiten  .


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

mal ne technische frage: was fahrt ihr für ne übersetzung im gelände?

ich baue mein backwoods gerade auf ssp um und überlege mir 36/16 einzubauen.....reicht das oder wär 34/16 sinnvoller?


----------



## elsepe (1. August 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> .
> 
> elsepe, schön das Du meine Bike-Einsatzzwecke/-orte so gut kennst, um so eine qualifizierte Äußerung abzulassen.





wenn du an der eisdiele mit nem angeschlossenen bike posen willst verstehe ich auch deine frage. ansonsten war sie blödsinn.


----------



## martn (1. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> mal ne technische frage: was fahrt ihr für ne übersetzung im gelände?
> 
> ich baue mein backwoods gerade auf ssp um und überlege mir 36/16 einzubauen.....reicht das oder wär 34/16 sinnvoller?



zu dick. die meisten leute fahren 2:1 (ich hab 32:16 aufliegen). dicker würd cih nur ketten, wenn ich im flachland wohnen würde.


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

also mit 32/16 komme ich in jena auch berge hoch?


----------



## martn (1. August 2009)

na alle vermutlich nich, aber im zweifelsfall is schieben keine schande,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

sicher doch. dachte mir nur wenn ich in jena hochkomme, kann ich bei mir in nmb etwas dicker machen. denke mal ich werde mir dann ein 34er und ein 32er blatt besorgen und einfach testen wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Kendooo (1. August 2009)

Hier im Saarland finde ich 32:17 noch ne Spur besser.


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

kommt man da auf gerader strecke noch von der stelle


----------



## martn (1. August 2009)

kommt drauf an. für leute mit flatterbandsyndrom, die nich relaxen können, wenns flach wird, is das natürlich etwas kritisch.


----------



## Interessierter (1. August 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> wenn du an der eisdiele mit nem angeschlossenen bike posen willst verstehe ich auch deine frage. ansonsten war sie blödsinn.



vor der lokalen Eisdiele, könnte ich nur mit tiefergelegtem Golf, Breitreifen und getönten Scheiben posen 

Wieso ist es verwerflich, nach einer vielleicht ästhetischeren Lösung, wie die Standard-Abus Schlösser zu fragen? Wieso muss ich ein Maximum Level 15 Schloss nehmen, wenn hier wo ich lebe und so wie ich das Fahrrad nutze, ein Level 6 vollkommen ausreicht?

Anstatt "Sie Spinnen" hättest Du die gleiche Kernaussage, mit z.B. "Möchtest Du wirklich Sicherheit für Style aufgeben?" auf höfliche und respektvolle Art machen könnnen.


----------



## Interessierter (1. August 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> ich find die street cuffs (schreibt man die so?) sehr geil. sind so handschellen.



ganz nett, aber wohl nicht so praktikabel. Kriegt man bestimmt nicht um einen Laternenmast rum


----------



## Splatter666 (1. August 2009)

Moin!

Gehärtete Kette mit Schlauch drüber etwas länger als Jeans-Bundweite, stabiles Schloss und fertig is der stylische Sicherheits-Schloss-Gürtel 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Interessierter (1. August 2009)

sorry für nochmals OT, aber ich weiß nicht so recht...


----------



## elsepe (1. August 2009)

hast recht mit sie spinnen hab ich bestimmt übertrieben.


----------



## Hotredchili (1. August 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> vor der lokalen Eisdiele, könnte ich nur mit tiefergelegtem Golf, Breitreifen und getönten Scheiben posen



Das ist aber sowas von letztes Jahrtausend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (1. August 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> sorry für nochmals OT, aber ich weiß nicht so recht...



So ähnlich meinte ich das, die dargestellte Variante is aber eher Marke X-Berg...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## noka78 (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal mein 91er ROSS...









- Wochenende war es soweit, nach 18 Jahren von 21 Möglichen auf 1 (44/16)!

Gruß
Norman


----------



## spaboleo (3. August 2009)

Für 18 Jahre ist es top in Schuss! Schön 
Was hast du denn da für Pedale an der Messenger RD2?
Suche was passendes schlankes für diese Kurbel 

Danke


----------



## noka78 (3. August 2009)

dank dir,
is ne VP 196 Pedale. gibts günstig bei cnc-bike.de

gruß norman


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (3. August 2009)

Warum habt ihr alle eure bikes in der wohnung stehen wohnt ihr im erdgeschoß oder wie soll ich das verstehen??? xD


----------



## noka78 (3. August 2009)

wieso wohnung...das ist mein keller 
hier wird geschraubt und geputzt...zur zeit ist das wetter viel zu wechselhaft - so passiert eben alles im sauberen trocknen keller!
bei der nächsten ausfahrt werden natürlich fotos in probater umgebung geschossen!

"weiß nicht warum der hintergrund immer in den vordergrund gerät ???"


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (3. August 2009)

noka78 schrieb:


> wieso wohnung...das ist mein keller
> hier wird geschraubt und geputzt...zur zeit ist das wetter viel zu wechselhaft - so passiert eben alles im sauberen trocknen keller!
> bei der nächsten ausfahrt werden natürlich fotos in probater umgebung geschossen!
> 
> "weiß nicht warum der hintergrund immer in den vordergrund gerät ???"




Du hast Poster im keller naja so nen sauberen keller will ich auch mal haben


----------



## Matze L.E. (3. August 2009)

er hat auch dielen im keller... wie dekadent


----------



## jota (3. August 2009)

und große kellerfenster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (3. August 2009)

Und lackierte Türen...

Ich trag mein Rad mit Freude in den 4. Stock, nachdem es im Keller schon 2x gebrannt hat...und mein Rad nach dem ersten Mal schon nicht mehr wirklich weiß war


----------



## Baxx (3. August 2009)

Hier wird geklaut wie nix, da kommen alle Bikes mit in die Wohnung.


----------



## cmbr (4. August 2009)

Klitzekleines Update an meinem Curbside:
Mavic Ellipse Laufräder
Syntace P6 Stütze
Selle San Marco Magma
Sugino RD2 Kurbel
Syntace Superforce 60mm Vorbau
Spank TweetTweet 30mm Lenker
Primo Griffe
Flybikes Endkappen
Cane Creek IS3 

ääh
ich glaub das wars


----------



## cy-one (4. August 2009)

Das ist irgendwie kein klitzekleines Update, aber ok 
Sieht gut aus. Mag die Hommage an den Stil alter Rennräder.


----------



## bofh (4. August 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.


Das ist Geschmackssache.



> Mag die Hommage an den Stil alter Rennräder.


Das ist keine Hommage an den Stil alter Rennräder.
Das ist ein Hipsterbike vom Feinsten.

E.


----------



## cy-one (4. August 2009)

Das kann man jetzt sehen, wie man will. Ich mag die Kombination aus Unifarbe und Banderole, das ist für mich der Stil alter Rennräder... Als was das bezeichnet wird, wenn mans auf'n neues Rad tut, ist mir recht wurst *g*
Gibt andere Sachen an dem Rad die mir weniger gefallen (Rahmen z.B.), aber die Farben sinds nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (5. August 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> (...) Das ist ein Hipsterbike vom Feinsten. (...)


Hipsterbike in Tateinheit mit Rennradbeleidigung in einem besonders schweren Fall. Riserbar :kotz: 
Als ob Flatbar nicht schon schlimm genug waere  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## herrundmeister (5. August 2009)

endlich fertig und das "brauch ich sowas?" meiner Freundin wechselte nach den ersten paar Meter in ein fettes Grinsen









Lenker wird eventuell noch gewickelt, aber die Keirins sind schön griffig.


----------



## derwolf1509 (5. August 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> für a.nienie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saustark!!! Bisher das coolste Teil im Forum...


----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2009)

zum eddy:
hebel polieren 
und dein griffband 
sieht eher fleischfarben als rosa aus
- lass die gummidinger dran.


----------



## cy-one (5. August 2009)

Das Merckx sieht echt gut aus (auch wenns nicht meine Farbe wär *g*), das zitierte On One dagegen find ich recht hässlich


----------



## wurstendbinder (5. August 2009)

ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie der fahrer so eines schicken "eddy merckx"-retro-renners sich hipster-mäßig mit diesen socken schmückt






...


----------



## Hotredchili (6. August 2009)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Saustark!!! Bisher das coolste Teil im Forum...



Maßlos übertrieben, naja, Geschmackssache eben!


----------



## antojoem (6. August 2009)

Hier meine neuester Aufbau. Low budget Singlespeedy zum Teil aus Altteilen zusammengeschraubt.
Bevor Ihr mich lyncht, nein es ist kein Fixie und hinten wird noch eine HS33 montiert.
Und ich weiß, die Pedale gehört beim Fotografieren horizontal ausgerichtet.





Äääähhh, wie krieg ich denn jetzt das blöde Foto aus der Galerie direkt hier rein ???


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2009)

geht doch.


----------



## RealNBK (6. August 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Für Ein Resterad hat es trotz des gemischten Bremssystems eine aufgeräumte, ordentliche Optik, und ist Geometrie- und Sitzpositionsmäßig nach meinem Geschmack.
Leider wird sich die Kette schon bald längen und ein Spanner muss her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antojoem (6. August 2009)

ich hoffe, dass ich der aufgeräumten Optik wegen keinen Kettenspanner benötige. Die Ausfallenden sind nicht exakt vertikal und ein bisschen Luft habe ich noch. Ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch halflinks.
Außerdem ist mir die Übersetzung vielleicht doch zu klein und ich muss noch mit Kettenblatt oder Ritzel spielen. Dann ist vielleicht eh vorbei mit magic gear.

Könnt Ihr das Bild eigentlich direkt sehen oder müsst Ihr dem Link zur Galerie folgen?


----------



## _stalker_ (6. August 2009)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Saustark!!! Bisher das coolste Teil im Forum...



Wo hast du das Bild denn ausgegraben? 
Das Rad war circa 2 Tage lang so aufgebaut nur damit ich den Rahmen mal probefahren konnte bevor die restlichen Teile für den Crosseraufbau ankamen... 

Aber schön, wenn es dir gefällt


----------



## gierkopp (6. August 2009)

Was dat fürn Vorbau da am Pompino? Der sieht ja, wenn dann umgedreht, fast dropbartauglich aus...


----------



## _stalker_ (6. August 2009)

BBB HighRise mit 35°


----------



## ToN (6. August 2009)

huch, falsch.


----------



## anonymfixer (6. August 2009)

antojoem schrieb:


> Hier meine neuester Aufbau. Low budget Singlespeedy zum Teil aus Altteilen zusammengeschraubt.
> Bevor Ihr mich lyncht, nein es ist kein Fixie und hinten wird noch eine HS33 montiert.
> Und ich weiß, die Pedale gehört beim Fotografieren horizontal ausgerichtet.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir kommt da oben kein Bild...


----------



## lazylarco (7. August 2009)

Also das Bike könnte mit ein paar Euros ganz brauchbar aussehen.
Schwarze Sattelstütze und Klemme für 15 Euro,
dann noch ne Marta für hinten, verbau ja keine HS33!!!
Das schaut dann richtig beschissen aus!
Mir gefällt nur das ganze Gedöns am Rahmen nicht;
die Cantis, Zuganschläge am Oberrohr und für v-Brakes, etx...


----------



## biker1967 (7. August 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Also das Bike könnte mit ein paar Euros ganz brauchbar aussehen.
> Schwarze Sattelstütze und Klemme für 15 Euro,
> dann noch ne Marta für hinten, verbau ja keine HS33!!!
> Das schaut dann richtig beschissen aus!
> ...



Vielleicht hast dus noch nicht geschnallt: Der Rahmen hat hinten keine Disc-Aufnahme!  Also nix Marta hinten
Ich hab hier nen Stahl-Rahmen mit den gleichen Vorbedingungen.


----------



## nightwolf (7. August 2009)

antojoem schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> Äääähhh, wie krieg ich denn jetzt das blöde Foto aus der Galerie direkt hier rein ???


Wenn Du den Code fuer den Bilderlink so verhunzt wie oben, dann kann es nicht funktionieren.

In der Galerie gibt es den Schalter 'BBCode ein-/ausblenden', dort musst Du den *kompletten* Code fuer die gewuenschte Bildgroesse kopieren _(es ist beim Anklicken der Zeile immer gleich automatisch die ganze Zeile markiert, das macht es *noch* einfacher als es eh schon ist)_ und ins Posting einfuegen. Geht eigentlich absolut pipi-einfach.


biker1967 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast dus noch nicht geschnallt: Der Rahmen hat hinten keine Disc-Aufnahme!  Also nix Marta hinten (...)


Man bist Du kleinlich  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antojoem (7. August 2009)

Warum der Code so verhunzt angekommen ist weiß ich auch nicht, ich dachte ich hätte ihn komplett kopiert, war wohl nicht der Fall, sorry.
Ich habs noch mal versucht, geht natürlich wirklich pipieinfach.

Von wegen kleinlich, biker1967 hat natürlich Recht, ohne Disc-Aufnahme ist schwerlich Scheibenbremse montierbar. Außerdem ist es ja wie beschrieben ein "Low Budget" Bike aus Restbeständen (übrigens auch der Rahmen, die Sattelstütze + Klemme) und 'ne Marta ist ja nicht gerade als Low-Budget-Bremse berühmt geworden. Die vordere Marta SL habe ich NEU für 90 Euronen geschossen, das nenne ich ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## cmbr (7. August 2009)

anonymfixer schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt da oben kein Bild...



Da gibts nen Extrapunkt für die Bremsleitung, so verlegt hab ich das auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## antojoem (7. August 2009)

cmbr schrieb:


> Da gibts nen Extrapunkt für die Bremsleitung, so verlegt hab ich das auch noch nie gesehen



Mist, musste ja jemandem auffallen . Die Leitung wird natürlich noch gekürzt


----------



## cmbr (7. August 2009)

antojoem schrieb:


> Mist, musste ja jemandem auffallen . Die Leitung wird natürlich noch gekürzt



leg die leitung doch durch den gabelschaft, da wärs barspinable


----------



## cy-one (7. August 2009)

Wäre mal 'ne geile Idee


----------



## biker1967 (7. August 2009)

wie wärs mit dem Teil hier?
https://shop.strato.de/epages/61795463.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61795463/Products/6254


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (7. August 2009)

wenn dus nicht unbedingt brauchst isses total bescheuert.
hab das auch mal ausprobiert: ergebnis war dass sich die bremsleitung mit der zeit total aufscheuert.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Herbst und Winterrad aus Resteteilen. Was noch geändert werden muss ist das Schaltwerk gegen einen Spanner tauschen (zwar gleiche Funktion aber das Schaltwerk sieht unschön aus), der Sattel gegen einen ganz schwarzen Flyte (kann man nie genug zuhause haben) und den violetten Sattelschnellspanner gegen einen schwarzen.





mfg


----------



## Crypter (8. August 2009)

Zuwachs, der nur noch auf eine Sitzgelegenheit wartet:


----------



## exto (10. August 2009)

*Singlespeeder können länger !!!
* 
24 Std - Duisburg 2009

vorher:





mittendrin:





nachher:





364,9 Kilometer - 4310 Höhenmeter - Platz 13 Solowertung


----------



## olli (10. August 2009)

Jaja, der Fisher Gary. Überall dabei. Hans Dampf in allen Gassen. Aber warum auf CD? Darf er jetzt gar keine GF mehr nach Europa bringen?


----------



## divergent! (10. August 2009)

witzig ist ja auch das er in der solo-wertung gestartet ist


----------



## exto (10. August 2009)

Ich will euch nicht enttäuschen, aber meint ihr wirklich, Gary Fisher würde Cannondale fahren ???


----------



## divergent! (11. August 2009)

der ist auch sicher gut 10 jahre älter.....


----------



## hasenheide (11. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> 364,9 Kilometer - 4310 Höhenmeter - Platz 13 Solowertung



Respekt!


----------



## a.nienie (11. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> 364,9 Kilometer - 4310 Höhenmeter - Platz 13 Solowertung


sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (11. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Singlespeeder können länger !!!
> 
> 364,9 Kilometer - 4310 Höhenmeter - Platz 13 Solowertung



Alle Achtung!


----------



## Radlerin (11. August 2009)

Auch von mir ein: Hut ab!


----------



## _stalker_ (11. August 2009)

Verfluchter Fitf|_|cker! 









































Ich bin doch nur neidisch...


----------



## Felixxx (11. August 2009)

Mein bike mal nicht ganz so sauber  Auch Duisburg - 2er Mixed, Platz 6, 441,6km...





42/19 kann auch schon mal weh tun...





Ziehe vor exto's Leistung den Hut, Felixxx


----------



## Baxx (11. August 2009)

Schön, Bikes und Fahrer mal in Aktion zu sehen.


----------



## cy-one (11. August 2009)

Da beißt sich aber jemand in seine 2.2er-Übersetzung, Respekt 
Und noch eine größere Ladung Respekt für den 6. Platz bei den ganzen Schaltungsrädern


----------



## chri55 (11. August 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> 441,6km...



 

ich hab schon nach der Runde um den Gardasee meine Beine ganz ordentlich gespürt  Respekt.


----------



## exto (12. August 2009)

Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema Galerie, aber:

Es  wär' echt schön, bei dieser Art Event mal ein Paar mehr Singlespeeder zu sehen. Dann könnte man vielleicht auch mal n bisschen Windschatten fahren. Wenn mich meine Augen bei dem ganzen Staub nicht getäuscht haben, waren Felixxx und ich die einzigen Vertreter unserer Gattung 

Ehrlich, wie die Erfahrung gezeigt hat, ist man auf der langen Strecke mit'm SSP durchaus konkurrenzfähig!

Außerdem passt so'n 24 std Rennen perfekt zur SSP-Philosophie...

... nächstes Mal aber vielleicht doch lieber mit Federgabel!? Felixxx, was sagst du? Ich hatte jedenfalls Sonntags Mittags die Hände voller Blasen...


----------



## Felixxx (12. August 2009)

Da ich mir das Rennen falsch eingeteilt hatte, waren meine Beine die Leidtragenden. Erstaunlicherweise hat das mit der Procraft Carbon Starrgabel super gefunzt. Vielleicht lag es auch an den Ritchey WCS True Grips, dass ich überhaupt keinen Oberkörper- und obere Extremitäten-Stress hatte. Bin jetzt 4x Duisburg, 2x Herthasee, Mainz und München 24h singlespeed gefahren - mit wachsender Begeisterung 
Der absolute Hammer waren letztes Jahr die EinGangGiganten aus'm Sauerland, die am Herthasee zu dritt die 6er Teams aufgemischt haben...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. August 2009)

ich hab mal meinem talera ne andere kurbel + pedale und neue reifen verpasst.

werd es wohl doch nicht auf 28" umbauen...finds so grad recht schick und dank semislicks auch straßen-stadt-wiesentauglich


----------



## Tinchen12 (12. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn mich meine Augen bei dem ganzen Staub nicht getäuscht haben, waren Felixxx und ich die einzigen Vertreter unserer Gattung



Ich glaube, mindestens noch einen dritten gesehen zu haben


----------



## Felixxx (12. August 2009)

Es gab zu Beginn noch ein schickes grünes GT vom triple triangle 4er.

Denke, dass es dann auch alle waren...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## CKlinkert (12. August 2009)

So,

jetzt will ich auch mal! Hab gerade mein "erstes" Bike von Anfang der 90er aus dem Keller gekramt und ein bisl rumgeschraubt. An der Stelle dann auch ein special thanx an Geheimrad in München für die tatkräftige Unterstützung. Ich hoffe die Bilder passen, "vorher/nachher".

Rahmen: Bianchi ATB "Meta", rot gepulvert
Gabel: Bianchi ATB "Meta", schwarz gepulvert
Lenker: Noname
Vorbau: Noname
Steuersatz: Noname
Griffe: Sunlite Logo Lock-On
Bremse: Avid Canti Shorty 4
Bremsgriffe: XLC Alu
Kurbel: Truvativ - Isoflow 1.1 SingleSpeed 42Z
Innenlager: Truvativ Isoflow
Pedale: Wellgo MG-1
Sattelstütze: Noname
Sattel: Charge - Spoon Titanium Sattel - Leder
Laufräder: NC-17 - Lupus It's Paul Singlespeed 26"
Ritzel: Dicta Freilaufritzel 14Z
Reifen: MAXXIS Detonator 26x1,25
Schlauch: Schwalbe SV12A 1.5
Kette: Noname
Klingel: Noname

Fährt sich super!

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## cy-one (12. August 2009)

Mhm, den Rahmen hab ich auch noch 
Werd ihn auch irgendwann aufbauen... Stilecht in Celeste lackiert und mit Campagnolo-Teilen, statt Schimpansko


----------



## ufp (12. August 2009)

CKlinkert schrieb:


> So,
> 
> jetzt will ich auch mal! Hab gerade mein "erstes" Bike von Anfang der 90er aus dem Keller gekramt und ein bisl rumgeschraubt. An der Stelle dann auch ein special thanx an Geheimrad in München für die tatkräftige Unterstützung. Ich hoffe die Bilder passen, "vorher/nachher".


Super 


 Ist was feines geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottokarina (12. August 2009)

du hast die schöne farbe versaut!!


----------



## michael17 (12. August 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> du hast die schöne farbe versaut!!



Und ich wollt´s nicht sagen.


----------



## martn (13. August 2009)

und dann auch noch vergessen, reifen über die viel zu dünnen schläuche zu montieren...


----------



## doctor worm (13. August 2009)

Ich finds super so wies jetzt ist, mal abgesehen davon dass ich diese nur Freilauf und Vorderradbremse Fixielookalikes extrem albern finde!


----------



## CKlinkert (13. August 2009)

Hast recht, es kommt auch wieder eine Bremse hin. Hinten gibts eine U-Brake-Aufnahme und wenn ich eine schöne U-Brake gefunden habe wird sie montiert.


----------



## pax_romanum (14. August 2009)

Schick. Aus Holz. Rahmen kostet so ~2000 USD http://www.renovobikes.com


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (14. August 2009)

So nun ist es an der zeit mein bike hier zu Presentieren. es ist zwar noch nicht fertig aber so gut wie


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. August 2009)

Hab damals ein Rad vor dem Schrottplatz-Selbstmord gerettet. Es war/ist ein Pinarello. Bj. keine Ahnung. 80er wahrscheinlich.

Rahmen wurde gestrahlt und lackiert. Die Farbe nenne ich A-Team schwarz! 

Jetzt ist es auf jeden Fall fertig. Ich hab es Speedy genannt! 

P.S.: Es ist noch Single!!! 
















Nur der Lenker ist mir echt zu schmal. Man hat ja kaum eine Kontrolle bei 28".


----------



## _stalker_ (14. August 2009)

Nur mal eben alles zusammengesteckt:







Leitungen kürzen, Gabel einstellen usw. steht alles noch aus...


----------



## RealNBK (14. August 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


>



Sowas möchte ich auch mal auf dem Schrott finden!!! Sehr Hünsch, auch wenn die Übersetzung echt brutalo ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (14. August 2009)

schönes ON ONE!!


----------



## erkan1984 (14. August 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> nur mal eben alles zusammengesteckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil!!!


----------



## Matze L.E. (15. August 2009)

ist das der fizik aliante delta an dem inbred?


----------



## 3radfahrer (15. August 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Sowas möchte ich auch mal auf dem Schrott finden!!! Sehr Hünsch, auch wenn die Übersetzung echt brutalo ist...



Lag natürlich nicht so auf dem Schrott. Musste ein wenig arbeit reinstecken. Polieren, Lackieren, ....


Ja so schlimm ist die Übersetzung auch nicht. Hätte gerne mehr speed als Endgeschwindigkeit.  aber dann wirds in der anfahrt echt hart!


----------



## _stalker_ (15. August 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> ist das der fizik aliante delta an dem inbred?



Fast. Fizik Aliante Carbon.


----------



## Felixxx (15. August 2009)

Sieht super aus - mein nächster Rahmen muss auch unbedingt rot werden!

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Nikolausi (15. August 2009)

Das beste Rad der Welt:


----------



## Deleted 76843 (15. August 2009)

Bist du mit dem Alfine Spanner zufrieden?

Mfg


----------



## Hotredchili (15. August 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Sieht super aus - mein nächster Rahmen muss auch unbedingt rot werden!
> 
> Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx



Ich empfehle Dir einen anzuschaffen, der schon rot ist. Die werden normalerweise nicht rot! Auch ne Möglichkeit, Du lässt ihn lackieren oder tust es selbst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikolausi (15. August 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Bist du mit dem Alfine Spanner zufrieden?
> 
> Mfg



 Hab ihn jetzt seit anderthalb Jahren und mehreren tausend Kilometern am Rad und bin sehr zufrieden. Kann ihn ohne Einschränkung empfehlen.


----------



## chri55 (15. August 2009)

klappert der im Gelände wie ein Schaltwerk?


----------



## Hotredchili (15. August 2009)

Der Vorteil: Er spannt die Kette so gut wie es ein Schaltwerk tut.

Der Nachteil: Er sieht auch so aus, wie ein Schaltwerk.


----------



## Nikolausi (15. August 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> klappert der im Gelände wie ein Schaltwerk?



 Nicht dass es mir aufgefallen wäre. Würde sagen da klappert nichts, anders als ein Schaltwerk bewegt der sich ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Nikolausi (15. August 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Der Vorteil: Er spannt die Kette so gut wie es ein Schaltwerk tut.
> 
> Der Nachteil: Er sieht auch so aus, wie ein Schaltwerk.



 Finde eigentlich, der von Dir genannte Nachteil ist ein Vorteil. So kann man Singlespeed fahren ohne auf die klassische Mountainbikeoptik zu verzichten. Finde nachwievor, dass Mtbs ohne Schaltwerk oder Spanner nicht so schön sind. Liegt wohl daran, das ich in den frühen 90ern vom Mtb-Virus befallen wurde und da gabs keine Mtbs ohne Schaltwerk. Ist aber alles in allem eine Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## divergent! (15. August 2009)

ich finde den persönlich auch nicht schlecht.

ps...hab grad zufällig einen zu verkaufen..bei interesse pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotredchili (15. August 2009)

Nikolausi schrieb:


> Finde eigentlich, der von Dir genannte Nachteil ist ein Vorteil. So kann man Singlespeed fahren ohne auf die klassische Mountainbikeoptik zu verzichten. Finde nachwievor, dass Mtbs ohne Schaltwerk oder Spanner nicht so schön sind. Liegt wohl daran, das ich in den frühen 90ern vom Mtb-Virus befallen wurde und da gabs keine Mtbs ohne Schaltwerk. Ist aber alles in allem eine Geschmacksfrage.



Dann würde ich aber empfehlen, einfach ein geschaltetes MTB zu benutzen, und die Schaltung lahmzulegen. Dann hast Du die Original-Optik, und nur Du alleine weißt, dass Du eigentlich einen Singlespeeder fährst.

Nein, einen Singlespeeder optisch auf Schalter zu trimmen ist ja wohl das abgefahrenste, was ich je gehört habe. Für so eine Exklusivität kann man natürlich die aufgeräumte, maskuline Erscheinungsform eines echten Singlespeeders opfern!

Im Ernst, ich finde diese Kettenschaltungen sehen dermaßen beschissen aus, und es geht nichts über eine gerade laufende Kette, die nicht noch mal umgelenkt wird. Und das sage ich, obwohl ich bei uns im Ort wohl eins der ersten MTB's überhaupt hatte, selbst importiert aus den USA, weil es bei uns noch keine gab. Aber ich hab den Virus überlebt!


----------



## Nikolausi (15. August 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber empfehlen, einfach ein geschaltetes MTB zu benutzen, und die Schaltung lahmzulegen. Dann hast Du die Original-Optik, und nur Du alleine weißt, dass Du eigentlich einen Singlespeeder fährst.
> 
> Nein, einen Singlespeeder optisch auf Schalter zu trimmen ist ja wohl das abgefahrenste, was ich je gehört habe. Für so eine Exklusivität kann man natürlich die aufgeräumte, maskuline Erscheinungsform eines echten Singlespeeders opfern!
> 
> Im Ernst, ich finde diese Kettenschaltungen sehen dermaßen beschissen aus, und es geht nichts über eine gerade laufende Kette, die nicht noch mal umgelenkt wird. Und das sage ich, obwohl ich bei uns im Ort wohl eins der ersten MTB's überhaupt hatte, selbst importiert aus den USA, weil es bei uns noch keine gab. Aber ich hab den Virus überlebt!



 Wie gesagt, ist 'ne Geschmacksfrage. Mir gefällts mit Kettenspanner besser, unterstreicht die sportliche Note des Rades. Die aufgeräumte, maskuline Erscheinungsform ohne Spanner empfinde ich immer irgendwie als "Hollandradoptik". Aber das ist subjektives Empfinden, das soll jeder für sich entscheiden.   Allerdings macht ein Kettenspanner das Radeln bei vertikalen Ausfallern unkomplizierter, da man sich das rumfrikkeln mit der Kettenlänge sparen kann. Also auch irgendwie "Form follows function". Und der "Ride Simple"-Gedanke gehört für mich halt auch zum Eingangradfahren.


----------



## _stalker_ (16. August 2009)

Es ist also ganz logisch:

Mehr Anbauteile  = "Ride Simple"



Edit als Antwort zum Beitrag drunter: 
Ja sicher - jeder wie er mag. Ich konnte mich nur leider nicht zurückhalten dieses offensichtliche Paradoxon vom "simpleren" Singlespeeder mit Kettenspanner auf die Schippe zu nehmen. Alles was ein Rad nicht hat kann nicht kaputt gehen. Simple as that. Deswegen sind mir horizontale Ausfallenden auch lieber als Slider oder EBB oder Exzentriker. 
Wenn es um die "einfachste" und narrensicherste Lösung geht aus einem Rahmen der nicht für Singlespeed gedacht ist (vertikale Ausfaller) einen Singlespeeder zu machen dann ist ein Spanner natürlich ganz weit vorn. 
Aber genug davon denn wie du bereits so schön sagtest ist das hier ein Bilderthread...


----------



## Nikolausi (16. August 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Es ist also ganz logisch:
> 
> Mehr Anbauteile  = "Ride Simple"



 ist ja eigentlich ein bilder-thread, deshalb mein letzter beitrag ohne Bild:  "Ride Simple" nicht weil weniger Anbauteile, sondern weil weniger Arbeit mit dem Rad durch das Anbauteil Kettenspanner. Man muss sich doch nur mal die Threads hier angucken, da sind gefühlte 100 dabei, die sich mit Problemen mit der Kettenspannung befassen. Die Sorge hat man mit 'nem Kettenspanner einfach nicht, die Kette hängt nicht durch, springt nicht ab und ist immer optimal gespannt. Und das ohne stundenlanges rumgefrikkel am Rad. Die Zeit kann man nämlich dann mit fahren verbringen und darum geht es doch. Also - wer 's lieber ohne Spanner mag soll ohne fahren, kein Problem, Radfahren ist ja keine Religion und jeder solls so machen wie er unser gemeinsames Hobby am liebsten hat, zumal es ja nicht um sicherheitsrelevante Teile wie Bremsen geht. Ich halte bei vertikalen Ausfallern einen Spanner einfach für die Lösung die am wenigsten Probleme macht. Nebenbei gefällts mir auch noch besser. Aber wie gesagt ist ja ein Bilderthread...


----------



## Hotredchili (16. August 2009)

Nikolausi schrieb:


> Mir gefällts mit Kettenspanner besser, unterstreicht die sportliche Note des Rades. Die aufgeräumte, maskuline Erscheinungsform ohne Spanner empfinde ich immer irgendwie als "Hollandradoptik". .



So in etwa wie bei einem PS-starken Motorrad was? Stell Dir mal eine GSX-R oder eine R1 mit Kettenspanner vor.

Ich bestreite auch irgendwelche technischen Vorteile eines Kettenspanners energisch. Die Umlenkung über eine Rolle kostet natürlich Kraft und macht Geräusche. Dass man die Kette nicht spannen muss, ist überhaupt kein Vorteil Ich muss doch den Reifen durchschnittlich öfter wechseln, als ich die Kette nachspannen muss, entweder aufgrund von Verschleiss, Profilwechsel oder einem Plattfuß. 

Ein Kettenspanner ist Balast, und sonst nichts. Ohne Spanner geht immer irgendwie, und das ist für mich immer das Ziel.

Es gibt eine einzige Ausnahme für mich - sollte ich aufgrund von Rückenschmerzen mal ein Fully brauchen, dann kann ich das nur mit Spanner singlespeeden.


----------



## chickenway-user (16. August 2009)

Kettenschpanner find ich hässlich. Übrigens klappern Schaltwerke auch nicht wenn man die Kette schön kurz macht...
Und Fullies im Wiegetritt den Berg hochtreten... Ich weiss ja nicht.

Achja, ich wollte eigentlich darauf verweisen, das hier Bilder gewünscht werden, keine sinnlosen Spannerdiskussionen. Wenns nicht ohne geht gehts halt nicht.


----------



## nightwolf (16. August 2009)

Nikolausi schrieb:


> Finde eigentlich, der von Dir genannte Nachteil ist ein Vorteil. So kann man Singlespeed fahren ohne auf die klassische Mountainbikeoptik zu verzichten. Finde nachwievor, dass Mtbs ohne Schaltwerk oder Spanner nicht so schön sind. Liegt wohl daran, das ich in den frühen 90ern vom Mtb-Virus befallen wurde und da gabs keine Mtbs ohne Schaltwerk. Ist aber alles in allem eine Geschmacksfrage.


Geil 
Ich glaube, da hat einer Mariae Himmelfahrt mit dem 01. April verwechselt  

Anders kann ich mir dieses Posting nicht erklaeren  

LG ... Wolfi 

P.S.: Jetzt mal ernsthaft, fuer mich (MTB-Besitzer seit 1994) hat eine Kettenschaltung am MTB absolut nix verloren, ist nur stoeranfaelliger bullshit, und ich will auch nicht, dass es _so aussieht als sei da eine dran_ 
Ausser vll zur Abschreckung


----------



## Hotredchili (16. August 2009)

@Nikolausi:

So sahen übrigens die allerersten Mountainbikes aus, mit denen Gary Fisher und Joe Breeze auf den Geschmack kamen, und die Revolution auslösten:






Soviel also zum "klassischen Erscheinungsbild". Ich finde, das sieht geil aus, ein Schaltwerk würde alles versauen!


----------



## cy-one (16. August 2009)

Wie schmal isser denn?


----------



## nightwolf (16. August 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Wie schmal isser denn?


Wie schmal ist was? 

Eine Rueckfrage zu *einem* von gefuehlt zehn gleichzeitig behandelten Themen ohne Zitat und dann noch als erstes Posting auf einer neuen Seite ist echt nicht so direkt ganz einfach zuzuordnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (16. August 2009)

Jap, ich hab ne komplette Seite übersehen *hust* Moment, Zuordnung folgt.

Zuordnung:
3radfahrers Schrottrettungsfund mit Heldenkurbel und zu schmalem Lenker *g* Sieht man halt von der Seite nicht, daher meine Frage.


----------



## erkan1984 (17. August 2009)

hier mal mein Alltagsbock. seit kurzem wieder mit einem Gang:





zum vergleich mal eine ältere Variante mit spanner:





ich finde Ersteres sieht besser aus.
wenngleich vielleicht noch das Schaltauge abzuflexen ist....mal sehen


----------



## cy-one (17. August 2009)

Benutzt du da Magic Gears oder nen Exzenter?


----------



## chri55 (17. August 2009)

hätte auch gerne so ne Sorglosspannung. 

kurze Off Topic Frage: da sich nun mein DMR Tension Seeker verabschiedet hat, würde ich gerne mal was mit Feder probieren. hat jmd. Erfahrung mit dem einfachen Point Kettenspanner? (Bild) spannt der kräftig oder klappert die Kette im Gelände? was für Federspanner sind im Gelände überhaupt leise und spannen nach unten (Pflicht)? danke schonmal.


----------



## cy-one (17. August 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> hätte auch gerne so ne Sorglosspannung.


http://eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu.php


----------



## dre (17. August 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> ... hat jmd. Erfahrung mit dem einfachen Point Kettenspanner? (Bild) spannt der kräftig oder klappert die Kette im Gelände? ...



2 x ja.

Wenn es im Gelände etwas rumpeliger wird klappert die Kette bei mir etwas auf die Strebe. Den Spanner finde ich nicht besonders toll, ist aber eben günstig.


----------



## Felixxx (17. August 2009)

@ your enemy - fahre genau diesen point Spanner am Marathon bike und am bikepark bike. Selbst heftigste drops oder brutalste Bremswellen im park bringen den Spanner bzw. die Kette nicht zum klappern. Damit's leiser läuft, habe ich industriegelagerte Röllchen montiert - der Sorglosspanner schlechthin 

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx 

p.s. bin in 2007 die 24h von Duisburg mit dem Alfine Spanner gefahren - auf der Treppe hat sich die Kette aufgeschaukelt und ist abgesprungen. 2008 und dieses Jahr mit dem point keine Probleme...


----------



## dre (17. August 2009)

... dann muss ich meinen Spanner noch einmal checken. Der läuft wirklich nicht richtig super.


----------



## erkan1984 (17. August 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Benutzt du da Magic Gears oder nen Exzenter?



weder noch...
war ein versuch, ob klappt, zuvor hatte ich nen Kettenspanner, die Kette scheint aber sich so gut gelängt zu haben, das es gerade passt. 
ich selbst war auch überrascht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (17. August 2009)

Naja, ohne horizontales Ausfallende muss es eins davon sein *g* Magic Gears können auch "aus Versehen" passieren.


----------



## exto (17. August 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> p.s. bin in 2007 die 24h von Duisburg mit dem Alfine Spanner gefahren - auf der Treppe hat sich die Kette aufgeschaukelt und ist abgesprungen. 2008 und dieses Jahr mit dem point keine Probleme...



Liegt es an der Starrgabel; dem SSP oder an der ostwestfälischen Herkunft?

"Bremse auf", auf der Treppe....







Übrigens: Ich fahr' Exzentriker. Da klappert auch nix...


----------



## cy-one (17. August 2009)

ENO-Nabe oder Trickstuff im Tretlagergehäuse?

Btw, du siehst irgendwie böööööse aus, auf dem Bild


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (17. August 2009)

oder eine Half-Link Kette von KMC bin sehr zufrieden damit hat auch schon BMX bahn ausgehalten


----------



## cy-one (17. August 2009)

Auch mit Halflink wirst du spannen müssen


----------



## chri55 (17. August 2009)

danke! werde dann wohl erst mal den Point testen, das Lehrgeld hält sich ja in Grenzen. 
@Felixxx: hast du außer der Rolle was am Spanner modifiziert? (stärkere Feder, etc) 
und was für Röllchen passen da? normale Schaltwerkstuningröllchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnybravo_607 (17. August 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Auch mit Halflink wirst du spannen müssen


 
Also bis jetzt ned und wenn sie zu lange wird dan nehme ich ein glied wieder raus xD


----------



## Reini65 (17. August 2009)




----------



## michael17 (17. August 2009)




----------



## chickenway-user (18. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Liegt es an der Starrgabel; dem SSP oder an der ostwestfälischen Herkunft?
> 
> "Bremse auf", auf der Treppe....



Vermutlich liegts an dem nahezu nicht vorhandenen Gefälle...

Singlespeeder im 24h-Rennen:




Ich hab die Ausfallenden aufgefeilt. Klappert auch nichts.

Und beim Bremsen:


----------



## exto (18. August 2009)

jonnybravo_607 schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt ned und wenn sie zu lange wird dan nehme ich ein glied wieder raus xD



Dann brauchst du aber nen fähigen Kettennieter... Ich hab ne KMC-Halflink probiert, die hat sich schneller gelägt, als man nachspannen konnte  (dafür war sie auch noch ganz schön teuer)
Ich nehm' jetzt immer billige Schaltungsketten und niete bei Bedarf ein einzelnes Halflink dazwischen.


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (18. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du aber nen fähigen Kettennieter... Ich hab ne KMC-Halflink probiert, die hat sich schneller gelägt, als man nachspannen konnte  (dafür war sie auch noch ganz schön teuer)
> Ich nehm' jetzt immer billige Schaltungsketten und niete bei Bedarf ein einzelnes Halflink dazwischen.



Hab den hier von BBB

Und der war ganz billig glaube 5 Euro oder so xD


----------



## Hotredchili (18. August 2009)

Wenn die Kette richtig passt, dann fährt man sie solange, bis sie sich zu sehr gelängt hat, und wirft sie dann weg. So eine Singlespeed-Kette kostet nicht die Welt, und eine neue Kette aufzulegen macht doch immer Freude. Der einzige echte Nachteil ohne Spanner ist halt die eingeschränkte Übersetzungswahl. Aber wenn es passt, dann passt es, und die Freude ist riesengroß, die kann kein noch so schöner Spanner ersetzen!


----------



## chickenway-user (18. August 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Wenn die Kette richtig passt, dann fährt man sie solange, bis sie sich zu sehr gelängt hat, und wirft sie dann weg. So eine Singlespeed-Kette kostet nicht die Welt, und eine neue Kette aufzulegen macht doch immer Freude. Der einzige echte Nachteil ohne Spanner ist halt die eingeschränkte Übersetzungswahl. Aber wenn es passt, dann passt es, und die Freude ist riesengroß, die kann kein noch so schöner Spanner ersetzen!



Alle 3 Wochen ne neue Kette?


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (18. August 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Alle 3 Wochen ne neue Kette?



3 Wochen hmm

Hab meine schon länger und fahre jeden tag ca 40 km und sie ist immernoch schön gespannt ohne das ich ein glied raus nehmen musste


----------



## a.nienie (18. August 2009)

längt sich die kette nicht, trittst Du zu schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (18. August 2009)

Mein leichter Singlespeeder.. 7,5 zur Zeit.. Tendenz sinkend.. 
Kurbel und Pedale werden noch geändert..


----------



## exto (18. August 2009)

Hinten geht noch (meistens) Furious Fred...


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. August 2009)

sind jetzt 47er Nobbi´s drauf..
Will ja auch noch mit fahren.. =)


----------



## _stalker_ (18. August 2009)

Warum so schmale Schlappen? Grade am Starrbike machen dicke Dinger doch viel mehr Freude. Und wenn du mit fahren willst dann schraub noch Klickpedale dran.
Aus rein optischen Gründen fände ich Kettenblatt und Schrauben in schwarz angebracht.


----------



## gurkenfolie (18. August 2009)

für hamburg wirds scho reichen


----------



## Hotredchili (18. August 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Alle 3 Wochen ne neue Kette?



Ich benutze 3 Räder mit vertikalen Ausfallenden und ohne Kettenspanner. Es passt immer genau, dass die neue Kette relativ stramm spannt, gerade so, dass es eben leicht läuft. Mein Rennrad hat jetzt um die 3000 Kilometer runter mit einer Kette, und die ist immer noch für mindestens eine Saison gut. Bei den Mountainbikes längt die Kette sich spürbar schneller, aber nicht so, dass ich mir Sorgen finanzieller Natur mache. Auf den Kilometer umgerechnet kommt da ein Wert zustande, der zu vernachlässigen ist. Und auch meine geschalteten Mountainbikes hatten immer einen riesigen Kettenverschleiss. 

Ich glaube sogar fast, mit Schaltung musste ich die Kette NOCH HÄUFIGER wechseln, denn die Geräusche im Schaltwerk waren immer schnell unerträglich, wenn Schräglauf und Dreck ihr Werk vollbracht hatten.

Für mich ist Kettenspannen jedenfalls kein Thema.


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. August 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Mein leichter Singlespeeder.. 7,5 zur Zeit.. Tendenz sinkend..
> Kurbel und Pedale werden noch geändert..



kommt....

Die Reifen bin ich auch auf meinem starren Salsa gefahren.. 
Und in HH reicht das wirklich.. 
Zum Kette spannen dient der Exzentriker.. 
Bin erst ohne gefahren,da konnte ich allerdings net die Wunschüberstzung fahren..


----------



## chickenway-user (18. August 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Ich benutze 3 Räder mit vertikalen Ausfallenden und ohne Kettenspanner. Es passt immer genau, dass die neue Kette relativ stramm spannt, gerade so, dass es eben leicht läuft. Mein Rennrad hat jetzt um die 3000 Kilometer runter mit einer Kette, und die ist immer noch für mindestens eine Saison gut. Bei den Mountainbikes längt die Kette sich spürbar schneller, aber nicht so, dass ich mir Sorgen finanzieller Natur mache. Auf den Kilometer umgerechnet kommt da ein Wert zustande, der zu vernachlässigen ist. Und auch meine geschalteten Mountainbikes hatten immer einen riesigen Kettenverschleiss.
> 
> Ich glaube sogar fast, mit Schaltung musste ich die Kette NOCH HÄUFIGER wechseln, denn die Geräusche im Schaltwerk waren immer schnell unerträglich, wenn Schräglauf und Dreck ihr Werk vollbracht hatten.
> 
> Für mich ist Kettenspannen jedenfalls kein Thema.




Eigentlich ists ja ne Galerie hier:






Also ich bau mir immer irgendwelche alten Ketten hin die noch rumliegen. Die gibts auch in passenden Längen. Nur leider bleibts nicht so. Bei dem Rad da oben hab ich ne passende Kette draufgebaut. Nach ein paar Touren hat sie nicht mehr gepasst. Also neue Kette drauf und auf nach Dresden, zur Singlespeed-EM. Nach dem Wochenende war sie so stark gelängt, dass ich mich die 500km Tour die ich am nächsten Tag vorhatte nur noch mit Kettenspanner getraut hab. Und seit dem ist ein altes Schaltwerk dran.
Vielleicht fahr ich einfach zu viel, tret zu kraftvoll, pflege zu wenig oder nutz die falschen Ketten...


----------



## _stalker_ (18. August 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Eigentlich ists ja ne Galerie hier:



...deswegen hau ich auch einfach noch n Bild vom stehenden Pomp rein, nachdem das liegende eine Diskussion über farbige Ketten nach sich zog...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (18. August 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>


Geil.

E.


----------



## faketreee (18. August 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Geil.



So wahr...


----------



## kne (18. August 2009)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Hier im Saarland finde ich 32:17 noch ne Spur besser.



Mit 32/17 würde ich auf der Stelle treten. Ich fahre 32/13 und das ist mir mancherorts zu leicht.

Für die Galerie:






Leider über 10 Kilo und die Sache mit der Kette ist noch nicht so richtig ausgereift. Aber die neue Halflink muss ich mir erst mit Spanner lang fahren. Da hab ich zur Zeit nicht so Bock drauf.


----------



## lightmetal (19. August 2009)

32:13 ist mir auch noch zu lahm, hier gibts keine Berge und wenn doch - na und? Dieser blöde Carbonbomber beeindruckt mich und mein Restekistenwaldundwiesenrad.


----------



## Bikefritzel (19. August 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Dieser blöde Carbonbomber beeindruckt mich und mein Restekistenwaldundwiesenrad.



schön dass ich nicht der einzige bin der so denkt.


----------



## Wire (19. August 2009)

Moin,
hier mal mein "Reste" SSP









Nichts dolles aber es fährt und macht Spaß ;-)

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (19. August 2009)

Für ein Resterad sehr lässig das Teil. Du fährst damit auch Forstautobahn?
Räder die "nix dolles" sind machen oft am meisten Spass!


----------



## divergent! (20. August 2009)

japp....da gebe ich recht. das resterad sieht besser aus wie so mancher...ichhabmireindollessspzusammengebautrad aus.

die farbe gefällt mir, wirkt irgendwie edel


----------



## keks'(: (20. August 2009)

die kette ist falschum drauf .. . sonst klasse resteverwertung oo


----------



## Wire (20. August 2009)

Danke für die Kommentare, hätte ich nicht gedacht ;-)
Äh wie die Kette ist ist falsch rum drauf? Btw. wie kann man das anhand der Fotos sehen?

Wire


----------



## lightmetal (20. August 2009)

Halflinkketten haben eine flache Seite die nach außen gehört, außerdem auch noch eine Laufrichtung. Sieht man sehr gut auf einem Foto. Die schmale  Spitze des einzelnen Gliedes müsste vorn sein auf der Unterseite des Kettenblattes. Ist aber eigentlich nur relevant wenn man diese Kette am BMX oder Street-MTB fährt da die Konstruktion die Kette unanfälliger macht bei Kantenkontakt.


----------



## keks'(: (20. August 2009)

jaja .. . wenn du die ganze zeit rückwärts fahren würdest, wäre sie richtig drauf  .. . hihi geht aber nur bei fixed gear.. . subjektiv würde ich auch sagen es war reibungsärmer.. . also leichtläufiger.. . aber das kann auch einbildung gewesen sein  .. .


----------



## Wire (20. August 2009)

Wenn ih das jetzt richtig verstehe wäre es so dass, wenn ich an der Kette, das Glied welches nach außen steht (-> Pedal), einen Punkt setzte. So muss ich die Kette drehen, dass sich der Punkt dann innen befindet, also zum Rahmen hin...? Danke für die Tipps.

Wire


----------



## keks'(: (20. August 2009)

yap, probier mal und sag uns obs wirklich nen unterschied gibt


----------



## michael17 (20. August 2009)

Wire schrieb:


> Wenn ih das jetzt richtig verstehe wäre es so dass, wenn ich an der Kette, das Glied welches nach außen steht (-> Pedal), einen Punkt setzte. So muss ich die Kette drehen, dass sich der Punkt dann innen befindet, also zum Rahmen hin...? Danke für die Tipps.
> 
> Wire



Wurde hier schon mal erklärt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=327867
(mit Foto)


----------



## Simon1977 (21. August 2009)

So, geschafft! Nach 2 Monaten Arbeit und vielen Rückschlägen nun endlich mein Fixie in Gulf-Optik. Dazu brandneue Velocity B43 Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (21. August 2009)

Heftig. Aber die Pedale...


----------



## Hotredchili (21. August 2009)

Simon1977 schrieb:


> So, geschafft! Nach 2 Monaten Arbeit und vielen Rückschlägen nun endlich mein Fixie in Gulf-Optik. Dazu brandneue Velocity B43 Felgen.



Die Rückschläge würden mich am meisten interessieren!


----------



## keks'(: (21. August 2009)

deine kette ist auch falschrum drauf  .. . hihi jo und pedale.. . wie er will aber so ists echt bitter!


----------



## Simon1977 (21. August 2009)

Nein, die Kette ist richtig rum drauf! Was ist denn an den Pedalen auszusetzen? Hab erstmal zum eingewöhnen keine Pedalhaken genommen. Dafür sehen sie recht gut und schlicht aus.


----------



## Hotredchili (21. August 2009)

Simon1977 schrieb:


> Nein, die Kette ist richtig rum drauf! Was ist denn an den Pedalen auszusetzen? Hab erstmal zum eingewöhnen keine Pedalhaken genommen. Dafür sehen sie recht gut und schlicht aus.


Die Pedale passen wirklich nicht, ist natürlich nur eine reine Gefühlssache, aber manchmal ist es ja gerade das Quäntchen "Unvollkommenheit", das eine Sache letztlich besonders attraktiv macht. Also lass sie ruhig dran.


----------



## bofh (21. August 2009)

Simon1977 schrieb:


> http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e137/o_b_1/Bikes/Fixie_1.jpg
> http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e137/o_b_1/Bikes/Fixie_2.jpg


Verdammt schicke Hipster-Schleuder. 

E.


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2009)

da ist die kette aber auch faschrum drauf


----------



## keks'(: (21. August 2009)

sind sie wirklich^^ .. . was ist das denn für ein lenker überhaupt ?


----------



## Tobirace (21. August 2009)

@Simon1977
Also ich find das rad saugeil 
und deine pedalen passen auf jeden fall farblich sehr gut, keine polierten stellen...einfach hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (21. August 2009)

Ja _farblich_ passen die Pedale ohne Bindung am bremsenlosen Fixie natürlich wirklich total gut...
Du fährst das so hoffentlich nicht auf der Straße?


----------



## ZeFlo (21. August 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ja _farblich_ passen die Pedale ohne Bindung am bremsenlosen Fixie natürlich wirklich total gut...
> Du fährst das so hoffentlich nicht auf der Straße?






singlespeeding ist mountainbiken! 
nieder mit den glatzen! 


flo


----------



## Simon1977 (21. August 2009)

Nein, die Kette ist nicht falsch rum drauf. Ich habe vor ausschließlich rückwärts zu fahren  
Pedalhaken kommen auf jeden Fall noch dran, habe aber noch nicht die passenden gefunden. Ohne geht gar nicht, dass habe ich gestern bei der Jungfernfahrt gemerkt.

Der Lenker ist ein abgesägter 3ttt Rennradlenker.


----------



## BQuark (21. August 2009)

Schön. Aber wie sehen die weiße Teile nach ein paar Monaten aus, falls das kein Schönwetterrad ist?


----------



## nullvektor (21. August 2009)

das ist doch mal geiler hipstershit


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. August 2009)

Hallo !

Meine erster Singlespeed-Aufbau ist fertig. 





Hier ein paar Daten:
- OnOne Stahlrahmen
- Reynolds Vorbau
- FSA Carbonstütze
- FSA Kurbel
- Shimano RS30 LFRS
- Schwalbe CX Pro Light 32-622
- 46-18

Macht echt Spass... Hätte schon länger einen SS aufbauen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kne (23. August 2009)

Zur Bereicherung  Leider etwas verwackelt mit dem Handy.


----------



## keks'(: (23. August 2009)

ich glaub ich muss jetzt jdem sagen das die kette falschrum ist  .. .  bis auf die komische sattelstellung sehr fein


----------



## kne (23. August 2009)

Die Kette ist so rum drauf wie sie mir am besten gefällt.


----------



## katinka22 (25. August 2009)

Mein erstes SSP: vorher und nachher.
Grundlage ist ein alter Wheeler-Stahlrahmen mit zugehöriger Gabel. Mit dem nächsten Geldsegen und sobald das Rad nicht mehr nach Sonnenuntergang genutzt wird gibt es einen Hinterreifen ohne Reflexstreifen, 2 neue 717 und am Hinterrad entsprechend wie vorne ne alte DX-Nabe (liegt im Keller und will aufgearbeitet werden) radial/2-fach gekreuzt eingespeicht.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2009)

@kne: sehr schön! genau meine art bike


----------



## Kompostman (25. August 2009)

Simon1977 schrieb:


>



Super Aufbau!


----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2009)

das rad würde mit dicken pellen viel besser aussehen - monstercrosser


----------



## divergent! (25. August 2009)

oder ein paar dicke slicks in richtung 1.9-2.1" rollen nicht schlechter und bieten gerade am bordstein und auch auf geländeabstechern mehr spielraum.

das rad von kne find ich aber auch sehr schick


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2009)

bitte wo solln denn in das gulfding 1,9er slicks reinpassen?!


----------



## kne (25. August 2009)

Freut mich dass mein Rad ein paar hier gefällt. Ich mag es auch sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (25. August 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> bitte wo solln denn in das gulfding 1,9er slicks reinpassen?!





nnnaaaaacchhh in das andere da du weißt schon

ps. wann krigschn meine brämse?


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> nnnaaaaacchhh in das andere da du weißt schon
> 
> ps. wann krigschn meine brämse?



ahahaha...

musse noch abbasteln und säubern


----------



## Hotredchili (26. August 2009)

kne schrieb:


> Zur Bereicherung  Leider etwas verwackelt mit dem Handy.



Verwackelt mit dem Handy? Alter Angeber!


----------



## M!tch (26. August 2009)

musstest du für diesen sinnfreien kommentar 5 bilder quoten? 

@topic
1 1/2 jahre nach fertigstellung schaffe ich es endlich mal mein stadtrad zu präsentieren.
aufgebaut habe ich es mit einem 15 ebay rahmen, dazu eine rohe gabel, die ich selbst lackiert habe, 2 vorderräder (eins davon mit discaufnahme und gebohrtem ritzel), sowie diversen billigteilen (die sich jedoch auch schnell summierten). hinzu kamen noch ein paar aufkleber vom copyshop.

ziel war es ein schnelles und nahezu wartungsarmes, aber dennoch optisch ansprechendes rad zu bauen, sowie fixed gear zu testen.
dies ist mir - aus meiner sicht - gelungen. der große vorteil ist außerdem, dass es theoretisch unstehlbar ist. komplett ist es unverkäuflich und die einzelteile sind fast nichts wert.

übersetzung ist 46/16 (1:2,875) mit 32mm reifen hinten und 28mm vorn. damit komme ich in dresden wirklich überall hin, ich überlege sogar, noch 'nen zahn zuzulegen. das ist jedoch schwierig, da 48/16 eine ungleichmäßige reifenabnutzung zur folge haben wird und ein 15er ritzel wohl eng beim bohren werden wird.

letzte woche montag bin ich damit ca. 110km von dresden nach stare splavy (machasee, cz) gefahren. auf diesem weg ist auch das bild entstanden.
normalerweise nicht am rad: satteltasche, dieser sattel, sowie handyhalterung (alles zwecks tour vom mtb abmontiert).


----------



## divergent! (26. August 2009)

schicker lack, aufbau gefällt mir. sag mal ist das die tanke kurz hinter der grenze...kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## kne (26. August 2009)

Die Farbe gefällt mir gut. Aber die Kette könnte etwas straffer sein, ich denke du solltest mal über eine Halflink Kette nachdenken.


----------



## M!tch (26. August 2009)

ich wusste, dass der hinweis mit der kette kommt. 

ich war selbst erstaunt, als ich das foto gesehen habe. aber ich kann euch versichern, dass ich die kette zwei tage vor abfahrt gespannt habe - und zwar straffer, als ich es beispielsweise bei der nabenschaltung meiner freundin mache.

halflink steht nicht zur diskussion, der rahmen hat horizontale ausfallenden. 

EDIT: im übrigen ist das nicht hinter der grenze, sondern der ortseingang von ceska lipa. um genau zu sein hier: 50°41'23.37"N 14°30'56.78"E.

btw, zu der farbgebung wurde ich von einem käfer, den ich damals regelmäßig bei mir in der nachbarschaft gesehen habe, inspiriert.


----------



## Hotredchili (26. August 2009)

M!tch schrieb:


> musstest du für diesen sinnfreien kommentar 5 bilder quoten?



Die 5 Bilder musste ich ja nicht erst hochladen, das waren die schon, ich habe ja nur "zitiert", dementsprechend belasten sie auch keinen Server! Und es lohnt sich ja wohl, das Rad kann man doch anschauen!

Und sinnfrei ist mein Beitrag sicher nicht. Wenn jemand 5 derart hochwertige, nahezu perfekte Fotos zeigt, und sich dann dafür entschuldigt, dass es "verwackelte Handyfotos" seien, dann ist das für mich ganz eindeutig: Da will jemand auf sein tolles Fotohandy hinweisen, also angeben!

Noch weitere Fragen?


----------



## [email protected] (27. August 2009)

gleich kommt wieder eine neue seite, dann juckts auch nicht.

außerdem weiß man dann immer sofort um welches rad es geht, ohne hochzuscrollen....ich find das ok so 

und ist ja nicht dauernd, dass jemand gleich 5 bilder postet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotredchili (27. August 2009)

M!tch schrieb:


> das ist jedoch schwierig, da 48/16 eine ungleichmäßige reifenabnutzung zur folge haben wird und ein 15er ritzel wohl eng beim bohren werden wird.



Wie bitte? Was hat die Übersetzung für einen Einfluss auf gleichmäßige oder ungleichmäßige Reifenabnutzung?

Bzw. was hat das überhaupt mit der Reifenabnutzung zu tun?


----------



## mete (27. August 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Was hat die Übersetzung für einen Einfluss auf gleichmäßige oder ungleichmäßige Reifenabnutzung?
> 
> Bzw. was hat das überhaupt mit der Reifenabnutzung zu tun?



Geradzahlige Übersetzung. Beim Kontern und Blockieren des Hinterrades nutzen sich immer dieselben Flächen ab (weil man in der Regel nur in einer oder zwei Kurbelstellungen, in denen die Kurbel parallel zum Boden ist gut Kontern kann). Bei ungeradzahliger Übersetzung hat der Reifen immer einen anderen Kontaktpunkt und der Reifen nutzt sich gleichmäßiger ab.


----------



## Hotredchili (27. August 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Geradzahlige Übersetzung. Beim Kontern und Blockieren des Hinterrades nutzen sich immer dieselben Flächen ab (weil man in der Regel nur in einer oder zwei Kurbelstellungen, in denen die Kurbel parallel zum Boden ist gut Kontern kann). Bei ungeradzahliger Übersetzung hat der Reifen immer einen anderen Kontaktpunkt und der Reifen nutzt sich gleichmäßiger ab.



Geil! Wieder was dazugelernt (sofern die Aussage so stimmt). Muss mal Überlegen, mein Fixie hat 46:16, also würden sich die Reifen ungleichmäßig abnutzen.

Ja, wenn ich überhaupt kontern könnte, aber ich habe ja Bremsen dran!


----------



## M!tch (27. August 2009)

so ist es. wobei das geradzahlig durch ganzzahlig ersetzt werden muss.

bsp: 1:3 ist auch ungeradzahlig, aber ganzzahlig.
dabei gibt es 2 kontaktpunkte für den reifen.
bei 1:2,5 gibt es schon 4 kontaktpunkte(, die man aber immer noch sehen dürfte, wenn man wirklich oft mit den beinen bremst.)
bei 1:1,75, wären es schon 8, was ausreichen dürfte.
mit 1:2,875 habe ich gut gewählt, da ich dort 16 kontaktpunkte habe.
(mit einem ritzel mit ungerader anzahl an zähnen wäre der optimalfall=unendlich kontaktpunkte möglich)

zu bedenken ist, dass sich die anzahl der kontaktpunkte halbiert, wenn man immer auf der gleichen seite (also immer das gleiche pedal vorn) bremst, sodass man bei der wahl der übersetzung auf nummer sicher gehen sollte.

ich hoffe, dass dieser kleine exkurs ein paar leuten weiterhilft, die selbst ein fixie aufbauen wollen.


----------



## m(A)ui (27. August 2009)

Ist die Anzahl der Kontaktpunkte gleich der kleinsten Zahl, mit der ich das Uebersetzungsverhaltnis multiplizieren muss um auf eine natuerliche Zahl zu kommen (bei einer Kurbelstellung)?
Bzw. die kleinste Zahl mit der ich Uebersetzungsverhaltnis multiplizieren muss um auf eine gerade Zahl zu kommen (bei zwei Kurbelstellungen)?

maui


----------



## BQuark (27. August 2009)

die 1:3 oder 1:2 fahrer können einmal monatlich  die kette um ein paar glieder am kettenblatt verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSweet (27. August 2009)

M!tch schrieb:


> so ist es. wobei das geradzahlig durch ganzzahlig ersetzt werden muss.



Danke, wieder was gelernt


----------



## exto (28. August 2009)

@simon1977: Ich mag Räder, mit denen man fahren kann. Trotzdem: Respekt für die Mühe...

@kne: Schönes Ding! Schlicht und gut...

@katinka22: AUA! Das 6600 ist n richtig geiles Rad gewesen. Mit dem Rahmen kann man ein "richtiges" Bike aufbauen, mit dem man soger erstklassig racen kann. Schade...

@m!itch: So muss das !!! Vieleicht (vorsicht Glaubensfrage) n bisschen breiterer Lenker...


----------



## HILLKILLER (28. August 2009)

dezent 

@ M!tch und mete: 
Naja wenn mete auf die Zähnezahlen anspielt dann stimmt auf jeden Fall, das man ungerade Zähnezahlen anstreben sollte, nicht nur wegen Reifen, sondern auch der Ritzel/KB Verschleiß geringer als bei geraden Zähnezahlen ist. Bezüglich der Übersetzung stimmt das. Um das Ganze noch weiter zu optimieren bräuchte man nurnoch möglichst große KB und Ritzel und gut ist (bzl. Kettenhaltbarkeit)


----------



## BSweet (31. August 2009)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal mein Werk präsentieren:

War mal ein Centurion Backfire Aero Baujahr 97, ist jetzt ein schöner Singlespeed-Flitzer mit Volllederausstattung.
























Übersetzung fahr ich im Moment 38:14, was fast schon zu wenig ist für's flache Mittelfranken.

Gruss, Jochen


----------



## jonnybravo_607 (31. August 2009)

So Hier mal wieder Updates von meinem SSPler, hat ne neue Gabel bekommen weil meine alte beim bunny hop die federn unten rausgeschlagen hat :-(


----------



## Hotredchili (31. August 2009)

jonnybravo_607 schrieb:


> So Hier mal wieder Updates von meinem SSPler, hat ne neue Gabel bekommen weil meine alte beim bunny hop die federn unten rausgeschlagen hat :-(



Ich bin ehrlich, sieht für mich krank aus, das Rad. Da würde ich ja noch lieber Bus fahren! Aber über Geschmack ............


----------



## chickenway-user (1. September 2009)

@Bsweet: SWEEEEET!!!

@Hotredchili: Hässlich ja, aber doch nicht krank. Und so rein funktionell könnte ich damit auf jeden Fall mehr anfangen als mit vielem anderen in diesem Thread.


----------



## Hotredchili (1. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> @Bsweet: SWEEEEET!!!
> 
> @Hotredchili: Hässlich ja, aber doch nicht krank. Und so rein funktionell könnte ich damit auf jeden Fall mehr anfangen als mit vielem anderen in diesem Thread.



"Krank" im sinne von bemitleidenswert krank, nicht von verabscheuungswürdig krank!


----------



## kne (1. September 2009)

@ BSweet: Kettenspanner weg, dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## bofh (1. September 2009)

kne schrieb:


> @ BSweet: Kettenspanner weg, dann ist es perfekt!


Geht leider wegen des senkrechten Ausfallendes nicht.

Das Rad ist mit eines der schönsten hier: unaufgeregt aufregend klassisch. Gut gemacht.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (1. September 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Geht leider wegen des senkrechten Ausfallendes nicht.



Geht mit anderer Kurbel und Exzentriker.

Leider in Kombi sehr teuer, aber Sattel und Griffe sind ja auch keine Low-Budget-Erzeugnisse...

@BSweet: War die Entscheidung fur den Swallow ne bewusste (anstatt Swift), oder war der grad da? Hast du ne Vergleichsmöglichkeit? Ich schwanke namlich noch. Finde den Swallow optisch schöner, aber leider noch teurer als den Swift und bin ihn auch noch nie gefahren.

Ach so: Geiles Rad! So muss das...


----------



## doctor worm (1. September 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Geht leider wegen des senkrechten Ausfallendes nicht.
> 
> Das Rad ist mit eines der schönsten hier: unaufgeregt aufregend klassisch. Gut gemacht.
> 
> E.



Ich weiß ja nicht, die Kombination aus viel zu wuchtigem schwarzen Rahmen, eher elegant silbernen Anbauteilen und der Brookskombi löst bei mir unbehagen aus, da stört mich dann auch der Spanner nicht mehr.
Nen schlanker Rahmen käm super, die farbliche Gestaltung ist ja sonst sehr stimmig.


----------



## cy-one (1. September 2009)

Stahlrahmen sind halt schöner als Alurahmen


----------



## BSweet (1. September 2009)

Danke für die vielen Kommentare.

Der Kettenspanner ist im Moment ein notwendiges Übel. Ich habe vor, den gegen ein Trickstuff Innenlager zu tauschen, wenn ich mal eins günstig finden kann.

Ja, ich habe mich bewusst für den Swallow entschieden, die Entscheidungsgrundlage war jedoch einzig und alleine die Optik. Der Swallow ist halt _der_ klassische Rennsattel. Der Swift erinnert mich schon wieder zu sehr an Treckingbikes.



			
				doctor worm schrieb:
			
		

> schwarzen Rahmen


Der Rahmen ist eigentlich british racing green und nicht schwarz. Stahl vs. Alu ist Geschmackssache. Mein Ziel bei diesem Singlespeed Aufbau war es, eine sinnvolle Weiterverwendung für mein altes MTB zu finden, d.h. das Rad wurde _um_ den Rahmen herum aufgebaut.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. September 2009)

BSweet schrieb:


> Der Kettenspanner ist im Moment ein notwendiges Übel. Ich habe vor, den gegen ein Trickstuff Innenlager zu tauschen, wenn ich mal eins günstig finden kann.



Es gibt da ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten, White ENO, Achsstummen schmaler machen und der Rahmen schaut auch nicht so hochwertig aus, ein bisschen am Rahmen feilen reicht ja eigentlich auch schon...


----------



## kne (1. September 2009)

Halflink?


----------



## Hotredchili (1. September 2009)

doctor worm schrieb:


> ......Nen schlanker Rahmen käm super....




Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber ich muss es loswerden: Diese Ausdrucksweise tut dann doch heftig weh. Da ist die Kernaussage eigentlich fast schon wieder Nebensache.

Ansonsten bin ich nicht dieser Meinung. Auch beim Singlespeed ist Uniformität schlecht. Nicht alles muss Stahl sein, auch wenn ich selbst Stahl bevorzuge. Gerade die Vielfalt macht Spaß, und das Rad ist (bis auf den Kettenspanner) richtig schön!


----------



## martn (2. September 2009)

also ich find so getränkedosenrohre gruselig, besonsers mit sonem komischen querschnitt wie das unterrohr. das muss ich auch nicht unter dem deckmantel der vielfalt schön finden.


----------



## doctor worm (2. September 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber ich muss es loswerden: Diese Ausdrucksweise tut dann doch heftig weh. Da ist die Kernaussage eigentlich fast schon wieder Nebensache.


Da ist aber jemand ein kleines Sensibelchen, dass er sich so an der Ausdrucksweise stört.



> Ansonsten bin ich nicht dieser Meinung. Auch beim Singlespeed ist Uniformität schlecht. Nicht alles muss Stahl sein, auch wenn ich selbst Stahl bevorzuge. Gerade die Vielfalt macht Spaß, und das Rad ist (bis auf den Kettenspanner) richtig schön!



Ich stör mich im übrigen nicht am Alurahmen als Grundlage für nen Singlespeeder im Allgemeinen, sondern nur in dem speziellen Fall!
Schönheit liegt halt doch im Auge des Betrachters!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotredchili (2. September 2009)

martn schrieb:


> das muss ich auch nicht unter dem deckmantel der vielfalt schön finden.



Hast etwas falsch verstanden! MÜSSEN muss sowieso niemand etwas schön finden. DÜRFEN darf man schon. Für mich ist das keine Glaubensfrage, ich vertraue auf mein Gefühl. Und das Rad ist schön, basta. Wer das anders sieht, hat natürlich ebenso vollkommen recht.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. September 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Hast etwas falsch verstanden! MÜSSEN muss sowieso niemand etwas schön finden. DÜRFEN darf man schon. Für mich ist das keine Glaubensfrage, ich vertraue auf mein Gefühl. Und das Rad ist schön, basta. Wer das anders sieht, hat natürlich ebenso vollkommen recht.



Darf man es den "krank" finden?
Bei Doctor Worm hats ja nur "unbehagen ausgelöst"...


----------



## Hotredchili (2. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Darf man es den "krank" finden?
> Bei Doctor Worm hats ja nur "unbehagen ausgelöst"...



Das darfst Du natürlich auch, es "krank" finden. Ich finde es auch schön, wenn Gegenstände solche subtile Gefühle auslösen. Mir geht es ja ebenso, und ich finde manchmal etwas abstoßend, um es schon kurze Zeit später zu lieben, und unbedingt haben zu wollen.


----------



## Lumbi (2. September 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Das darfst Du natürlich auch, es "krank" finden. Ich finde es auch schön, wenn Gegenstände solche subtile Gefühle auslösen. Mir geht es ja ebenso, und ich finde manchmal etwas abstoßend, um es schon kurze Zeit später zu lieben, und unbedingt haben zu wollen.



...auch bei Frauen


----------



## martn (2. September 2009)

Hotredchili schrieb:


> Hast etwas falsch verstanden! MÜSSEN muss sowieso niemand etwas schön finden. DÜRFEN darf man schon. Für mich ist das keine Glaubensfrage, ich vertraue auf mein Gefühl. Und das Rad ist schön, basta. Wer das anders sieht, hat natürlich ebenso vollkommen recht.



ich sehe, du hast das bierhalterprinzip verstanden. also alles wunderbar, ^^


----------



## doctor worm (2. September 2009)

So wie sich das entwickelt, wird das hier die Seite mit den großen Rechtfertigungen und den wenigen Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

doctor worm schrieb:


> So wie sich das entwickelt, wird das hier die Seite mit den großen Rechtfertigungen und den wenigen Bilder.



Ich müsste mir mal wieder nen Singlespeeder bauen... 
Leider Ebbe in der Kriegskasse.

Ausserdem hät ich gern nen Kräuterbutterbaguette. So gelangen wir wenigstens schnell auf die nächste Seite mit den wenigen Kommentaren und den vielen Bildern von wunderschönen Mountainbikes.


----------



## doctor worm (3. September 2009)

Etwas später hätte ich noch mein altes grünes Alushorttrackracesinglespeedmountainbike, da hab ich aktuell noch keine Fotos und es sind auch grad noch Gepäckträger und Slicks montiert, was beides nicht ganz dem eigentlichem Charakter entspricht

Hm n MTB, ich hätte da noch so ein trendy Strassenrad, welches in seiner Ausstattung nicht ganz StVZO-konform ist. Das hatte ich hier auch noch nicht. 
...aber erstmal wieder n MTB find ich gut.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Etwas später hätte ich noch mein altes grünes Alushorttrackracesinglespeedmountainbike, da hab ich aktuell noch keine Fotos und es sind auch grad noch Gepäckträger und Slicks montiert, was beides nicht ganz dem eigentlichem Charakter entspricht
> 
> Hm n MTB, ich hätte da noch so ein trendy Strassenrad, welches in seiner Ausstattung nicht ganz StVZO-konform ist. Das hatte ich hier auch noch nicht.
> ...aber erstmal wieder n MTB find ich gut.



Nene, MTBs erst auf der nächsten Seite, ich übernehm das mal für dich:






Meine Stadtgurke mit ohne Schaltung hat sich auch ein bisschen verändert, jetzt wieder fast StVZO-konform:


----------



## m(A)ui (3. September 2009)

geil, wo iss'n der wasservorhang? da muss ich mal durchfahren!


----------



## eberleko (3. September 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> geil, wo iss'n der wasservorhang? da muss ich mal durchfahren!


neu ulm? am Bahnhof ?
wenn du das tust, sags mit: schau dann gern zu, wie du in den Ketten stecken bleibst


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

eberleko schrieb:


> neu ulm? am Bahnhof ?
> wenn du das tust, sags mit: schau dann gern zu, wie du in den Ketten stecken bleibst




Genau, da ist Drahtverhau drin. Nen Wallride könnte man evtl. probieren...


----------



## divergent! (3. September 2009)

sei vorsichtig. bei ketten und wallride endet man mitunter so


----------



## keks'(: (3. September 2009)

ahhh freak Oo


----------



## m(A)ui (3. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Genau, da ist Drahtverhau drin. Nen Wallride könnte man evtl. probieren...


am besten im Winter mit Spikereifen an der Icewall. 

edit: neue Seite, also her mit MTB-pix!


----------



## gierkopp (3. September 2009)

konnte gerade noch abspringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (3. September 2009)

schönes Rad! was ist das fürn Lenker?


----------



## gierkopp (3. September 2009)

Danke! das ist der alte (2008er) RaceFace AtlasAM


----------



## ONE78 (3. September 2009)

schlicht & schön
gefällt mir gut, haste noch ein paar details?


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

Nicht labern, Fotos! Und immer dran denken, dies ist die schöne Mountainbikes-Seite.

Aus dem Verkaufsthread:


----------



## gierkopp (3. September 2009)

Die Detailbilder sind nich schön. Das Rad is inzwischen auch wieder n bißchen anders. Aber n Bild in Action hab ich noch gefunden. 






Wers geschossen hat, is mir leider entfallen...


_Is das schön, wenn man nach langer Zeit wieder Internet und zu viel Zeit hat! _


----------



## doctor worm (3. September 2009)

@Gierkopp: Ich will mehr Bilder aus Frankreich sehen, ...mit Fahrrädern!


----------



## Kelme (3. September 2009)

gierkopp schrieb:


> ...
> Wers geschossen hat, is mir leider entfallen...
> ...


Der Cibi war's . SiS 2009.


----------



## Karatte (4. September 2009)

Stadt (und gutes Wetter):






Wald:


----------



## Matze L.E. (4. September 2009)

ein paar updates (leider nur handypic)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. September 2009)




----------



## divergent! (4. September 2009)

sehr geil...wo hastn das her?


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. September 2009)

Bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob hier eigentlich nur MTB singlespeed rein dürfen,aber hab jetzt auch Rennräder gesehen...

Möchte Euch mein altes MIELE vorstellen.
Vor 58 Jahren hat das wohl noch keiner "SINGLESPEED" gennnat>war eben ein Rad ohne Gangschaltung u. wohl sehr häufig auf den Straßen zu sehen!
Allerdings das MIELE in dieser SPORT-Ausführung (28" Alufelfelgen u. Felgenbremsen) gab es dann auch nicht so oft zu sehen.

Gekauft hat es mein Opa u. dann später an meinen Vater  abgegeben.Und nun hab ich es aus der Garage rausgezogen u. einfach mal neue Reifen drauf montiert.Rest ist so wie es war.

Beleuchtung war damals nicht Serie,aber als Zubehör zu bekommen.
Bei meinem MIELE ist eine BOSCH Anlage montiert.
Bremse vorne:Wippermann (suche da noch neue Bremsbacken)
Hinten Rücktritt>F&S
Sattel:Lepper (sehr bequem!)

Hab schon überlegt in den Rahmen eine Nabenschaltung von SRAM (9.Gang) zu verbauen.
Logo wäre mir die Roloff 14.Gang lieber,aber beide passen ohne den Rahmen aufzuweiten nicht rein u. das möchte ich dem alten Teil nicht antun.

Aber Single-Speed ist ja angesagt wie ich hier sehe u. lese,oder?

Übersetzung ist 46-19 das ich auf 46-17 änderen möchte,aber ein wechsel des Schraubritzels ist nicht so schnell gemacht ohne das richtige Werkzeug.

Auf alle Fälle macht es sehr sehr viel Spaß damit zu fahren.
Das Rad ist jetzt nicht sooo schwer mit seinen 16kg,Rahmen ist erstaunlich stabiel u. mit guter Trittfrequenz auch ganz schön schnell,was so mancher Tourenradfahrer schon zum verzweifeln gebracht hat
Nur an den Bremsen muss ich noch was tun>hätte ne alte neue Weinmann Mittelzugbremse für vorne,aber ich denke mit neuen Backen passt auch die alte Bremse.

Hoffe ich war jetzt nicht allzusehr offtopic mit meinem Beitrag?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Hotredchili (6. September 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob hier eigentlich nur MTB singlespeed rein dürfen,aber hab jetzt auch Rennräder gesehen...


Komm, natürlich hast Du das gesehen, dass hier nicht nur MTB reingehören!

Singlespeed beschränkt sich keineswegs auf Bergräder, wenn einige das behaupten, dann ist das Provokation, nichts anderes.

So ein tolles Rad wie Dein Miele hatte ich als Kind auch. Es gehörte meinem Opa, der es mir schenkte. Was ich mit dem Ding alles angestellt habe .......... Leider blieb es dann bei meinem Auszug aus der Elternwohnung stehen, und irgend ein Banause hat es wohl entsorgt, jedenfalls ist es verschwunden. Es war kein Miele, sondern ein "Adler", aber eigentlich sah es fast genauso aus. Die Lampe ließ sich abblenden. Das Ding rollte wirklich wie der Teufel, und ich fuhr damit auch jeden Berg hinauf. Ich fühlte mich damit immer ein wenig wie ein Motorradfahrer, und irgendwann baute ich einen gefundenen Motorrad-Tacho dran, mit selbst gebautem Antrieb zeigte das Ding bergab 120 km/h an (ca. 50 echte, schätze ich). Was würde ich heute bezahlen, wenn mir jemand "mein" Rad wiederbringen könnte.

Da dies eine Galerie ist, habe ich mal ein altes Adler gesucht. So sah meins auch aus!


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. September 2009)

Das Adler sieht auch gut aus>schön schwarz>ist ja heute auch wieder angesagt!
Alledrdings mit der Stempelbremse vorne ist es schon gewagt so schnell den Berg runter zu fahren
Da pfeifft das Gummi
Was mich immer wieder fasziniert an dem MIELE ist,dass es sich wie ein aktuelles Rad fahren lässt.
Ok,Sitz/Lenkerpossition mal abgesehen,aber da kannst Du richtig reintreten ohne das sich da was verbiegt!
Im Gensatzt zu meinem ollen Motobecane Sportrad das ja 30 Jahre jünger ist...

Auch die Liebe zum Detail finde ich Klasse.Da steht fast überall MIELE drauf.


----------



## D.S. (6. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


>


Uri Gella?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (6. September 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt in den Rahmen eine Nabenschaltung von SRAM (9.Gang) zu verbauen.
> Logo wäre mir die Roloff 14.Gang lieber,aber beide passen ohne den Rahmen aufzuweiten nicht rein u. das möchte ich dem alten Teil nicht antun.



Was für eine Achslänge brauchst du denn da? Die Alfine kann man z.B. auf ~ 120 mm umbauen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. September 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Was für eine Achslänge brauchst du denn da? Die Alfine kann man z.B. auf ~ 120 mm umbauen.


 
echt?die 9.gang alfine?die gibts ja auch mit rücktritt soweit ich weis.
hier mal ein bild vom rahmen:


----------



## Baxx (6. September 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> echt?die 9.gang alfine?die gibts ja auch mit rücktritt soweit ich weis.



Also die Alfine hat 8 Gänge. Die Umbauanleitung war auf irgendeiner UK-Seite, kurz gesagt ging es um den Austausch einer Kontermutter und etwas Gefeile. Da kamen die bei glaub ich 122 mm raus. Aber das Hinterbaumaß deute ich mal als 100 mm, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## martn (7. September 2009)

singlespeed!


----------



## spaboleo (7. September 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> [...]Aber das Hinterbaumaß deute ich mal als 100 mm, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Nee...sind in etwa 110mm.
Das abzulesende Maß erhält man, indem man eine Stirch der Skalenteilung (hier die 110) sucht, der mit einem Strich des Nonius (hier die 1) zusammenfällt.
Die Kombination aus Skalen- und Noniuswert ergibt das tatsächliche Maß. Hier in 1/20-Millimeter Schritten.  Und es würden sich 110,1mm ergeben...naja wollen wirs beim Ausfallende mal nicht so eng sehen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. September 2009)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Nee...sind in etwa 110mm.
> Das abzulesende Maß erhält man, indem man eine Stirch der Skalenteilung (hier die 110) sucht, der mit einem Strich des Nonius (hier die 1) zusammenfällt.
> Die Kombination aus Skalen- und Noniuswert ergibt das tatsächliche Maß. Hier in 1/20-Millimeter Schritten.  Und es würden sich 110,1mm ergeben...naja wollen wirs beim Ausfallende mal nicht so eng sehen
> 
> Liebe Grüße


 
denke es gehen 120mm mit etwas fingerdruck.das sollte dem rahmen auch nichst ausmachen,oder?
also die umbauanleitung auf 8 gang (obwohl mir die 9.gang wirklich besser gefällt) wäre interressant.
ich weis es ist stielbruch,aber bin mit dem rad nicht nur auf der ebene unterwegs u. nein,ich wohne nicht in holland!
die 46-19 gehen am berg schon noch,keine ahnung ob ich das mit dem 17er auch noch schaffe...ich weis ich weis..training ist angesagt

grüße
tom


----------



## Baxx (7. September 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> also die umbauanleitung auf 8 gang (obwohl mir die 9.gang wirklich besser gefällt) wäre interressant.



Hab's gefunden: Umbauanleitung hier. Alternative waere noch die Sturmey Archer XRF8 mit 124 mm.


----------



## gierkopp (7. September 2009)

@DoctorWorm: Schön das Fisher! Warste auch schon im Wald damit?
Bilder aus Frankreich ab sofort drüben im "heute unterwegs"-Threat

Is ja ne Gallerie... Monkey im Strassendress


----------



## chickenway-user (7. September 2009)

Da das mit der Mountainbikeseite ehh nichts wird...


----------



## Karatte (7. September 2009)

Monstercross war doch 2007? Zu viel Freilauf an dem Rad! Und wie gut bremst´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (7. September 2009)

Karatte schrieb:


> Monstercross war doch 2007? Zu viel Freilauf an dem Rad! Und wie gut bremst´s?



Seit wann sind 35mm Reifen Monstercross? Und wiso zu viel Freilauf. Ich hab mal Fixed im Gelände ausprobiert. Es war *******. Ich hab hier auch mit Freilauf genug herausforderungen, da brauch ich so nen Mist nicht.

Bremsen, naja, so gut dass ich an Orte komm, die ich sonst noch nie erreicht hatte. Weil sonst setz ich einfach an der Abzweigung 2m vorher mein Hinterrad um und fahr in die andere Richtung weiter. Also hinten ists ok, vorne muss ich noch was tun.


----------



## Matze L.E. (7. September 2009)

das erstemal dass ich die aufkleber aus der nähe sehe... da hast du ja viel hanuta für essen müssen ^^


----------



## Karatte (7. September 2009)

Ey, das Teil war vorher fixed und du hast geschwärmt. Keinen religiösen Platz mehr für etwas so zen-buddhistisches wie fixed-MTBen? 

Ich dachte Monstercross wäre MTB->Crosser. Nungut.


----------



## chickenway-user (7. September 2009)

Karatte schrieb:


> Ey, das Teil war vorher fixed und du hast geschwärmt. Keinen religiösen Platz mehr für etwas so zen-buddhistisches wie fixed-MTBen?
> 
> Ich dachte Monstercross wäre MTB->Crosser. Nungut.



Monstercross ist Crosser mit dicken Reifen (2,0 oder so) und das Teil war genau eine Ausfahrt lang fixed. Und ich hab nie davon geschwärmt. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern irgendwann in letzter Zeit auch nur etwas positives über den starren Antrieb gesagt zu haben.


----------



## Karatte (7. September 2009)

Da siehste mal, wie sehr einem (mir) die Erinnerung einen Streich spielen kann. In meiner Gedankenwelt habe ich schriftiche, philosophische Gespräche zwischen dir und Meich gespeichert. Ich muss wohl mal die Festplatte aufräumen. Gutes Nächtle Chicky.


----------



## ufp (7. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Da das mit der Mountainbikeseite ehh nichts wird...


Fein  
Schön und mal was anderes 
Aufgeklebt oder...?

Nur das SSEC2010 kannste, zumindestens in Ösiland, vergessen


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> Fein
> Schön und mal was anderes
> Aufgeklebt oder...?
> 
> Nur das SSEC2010 kannste, zumindestens in Ösiland, vergessen



Ich weiss. Wird irgendwo in der Nähe von Wales sein. Noch lang kein Grund den Aufkleber runter zu machen.


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2009)

das ist monstercross


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das ist monstercross



Nein. Das ist ein Mountainbike mit Rennlenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BQuark (8. September 2009)

In der Soviet Union gab es keine richtige Auswahl für die Lenker. Die RR-Lenker mit der damaligen typischen ~38 cm Breite waren zu schmal für Cyclocross (Velocross). Ich habe gesehen, wie die Leute die RR-Lenker in die massiven Heizungskörper reingesteckt und gebogen haben, so dass die ählich wie deins aussahen.


----------



## Crypter (8. September 2009)




----------



## divergent! (8. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist ein Mountainbike mit Rennlenker.




naja aber 2" breite wie angesprochen bei ner 28" felge wird glaub ich schwer. kann mich nicht entsinnen jemals so etwas gesehen zu haben.


----------



## wurstendbinder (8. September 2009)

mal ne doofe frage: wo genau hört ein monstercrosser auf und fängt ein 29er an? macht da nur der lenker den u-schied?


----------



## martn (8. September 2009)

is ja nich so, dasses da ne norm gäbe, aber ich würds mal an der geometrie festmachen. und an der erscheinung. abfallendes oberrohr is eher mtb und waagerechtes eher monstercross. und felgenbremsen machen noch ne tendenz zu cross aus. das singular pegegrine is zb ein monstercrosser (allerdings mit disc), während das singular gryphon ein mtb ist.


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja aber 2" breite wie angesprochen bei ner 28" felge wird glaub ich schwer. kann mich nicht entsinnen jemals so etwas gesehen zu haben.



Tja, es gibt wohl so einiges was du noch nie gesehen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (8. September 2009)

wurstendbinder schrieb:


> mal ne doofe frage: wo genau hört ein monstercrosser auf und fängt ein 29er an? macht da nur der lenker den u-schied?


crosser: Reifen < 35 mm, Rennlenker
monster crosser: 35 mm < Reifen < 50 mm, Rennlenker
Trekkingrad: Reifen < 50 mm, Flatbar
Twentyniner: Reifen > 50mm, Lenker egal

das ist die offizielle UCI-definition.

maui


----------



## cy-one (8. September 2009)

Was ist dann ein 26"er mit Straßenreifen > 50mm und Rennlenker (bzw Pursuit Bar)?


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Was ist dann ein 26"er mit Straßenreifen > 50mm und Rennlenker (bzw Pursuit Bar)?




s.c.h.e.i.ß.e.


----------



## cy-one (8. September 2009)

Und wieso?


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt wohl so einiges was du noch nie gesehen hast.




hmm tolle antwort...hast du auch mal ein beispiel oder gibst du nur dumme kommentare?


----------



## exto (8. September 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> das ist die offizielle UCI-definition.
> 
> maui



UCI? Wer is das denn? Ich kenn' wohl die UsChI. DAS is'n Monster, sag ich euch. Wenn ihr die kennen würdet, würdet ihr nicht den lieben langen Tag über so'n belanglosen Sermon quatschen sondern (wie die beiden Herren in #8721 ) mit schicken Eingangrädern durch'n tiefen, dunklen Wald düsen, damit ihr fitt bleibt für die Flucht, falls die UsChI mal wieder ihre Definitionen ändert...


----------



## RetroRider (8. September 2009)

Ich hätte da noch hinten 26"-Felge und vorne 28"-Felge, jeweils mit 2.1"-Reifen. Dazu Flatbar und hydr. Felgenbremse. Oberrohr leicht abfallend.





SSP-Daten: 42:19, Truvativ Isoflow 8 (mit 4Kant) auf Truvatic-SSP-KB umgebaut, BB-UNirgendwas (noch mit Aluschale), Surly-Spanner, Wippermann-Kette, Surly Steckritzel.
Die Surlyritzel scheinen nicht für Spannerbetrieb geeignet, eine neue Kette hebt´s ständig von den Zähnen.  Abhilfe: Während der Ketten-Einfahrzeit Spannerarm und Kettenstrebe mit Kabelbinder zusammenbinden, dann hat die Kette keinen Spielraum mehr.


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hmm tolle antwort...hast du auch mal ein beispiel oder gibst du nur dumme kommentare?



Das hier ist eine Galerie aber gut, trotzdem ein kleiner Tip: Oben in deinem Browser, da ist so eine Adressliste. Da kannst du die Internet-Adresse von Reifenherstellern eintippen und schauen was du da so findest. Wenn du dabei zum Beispiel Schwalbe nimmst, findest du heraus, dass es da den Furius Fred in 50-622, also 28x2,0 (das ist übrigens das gleiche wie 29x2,0. Wusstest du auch noch nicht, oder?). Guckst du hingegen bei Conti findest du den Race King in 55-622, also 28x2.1.
Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch ne Frage an einem unpassenden Ort stellen...

PS: Das war der semi-dumme Kommentar. Der dumme Kommentar wär gewesen: Google/Sufu

So, Galerie:


----------



## cy-one (8. September 2009)

*will auch noch'n semi-dummen Kommentar*


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> *will auch noch'n semi-dummen Kommentar*



Das hier ist eine Galerie. Mach nen Thread für semi-dumme Kommentare auf und stell ne blöde Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (8. September 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> Was ist dann ein 26"er mit Straßenreifen > 50mm und Rennlenker (bzw Pursuit Bar)?



stadtrad (neudeutsch commuter) mit komfortreserven für schlechte fahrbahn.


----------



## RazorRamon (9. September 2009)

Aus einem spottbilligen, unlackiert gelieferten Ebay-Rahmen (19  incl. Versand) und noch bei mir herumliegenden Alt- und Gebrauchtteilen entstandener Singlespeeder, der sich erstaunlich gut fährt, und seit etwa einem Monat in Betrieb jetzt schon ein paar hundert Kilometer drauf hat (vor allem Stadtverkehr und Kurzstrecke, d.h. weniger als jeweils 150 km).


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2009)

baeeeeeeee! mach wenigstens den aufkleber von der gefakten rock shox!


----------



## Baxx (9. September 2009)

Was ist denn mit der Kamera passiert?


----------



## RealNBK (9. September 2009)

sind das 1,4er Tomslicks? Die habe ich noch nie in Skinwall gesehen!


----------



## ottokarina (9. September 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> sind das 1,4er Tomslicks? Die habe ich noch nie in Skinwall gesehen!



das sieht tatsächlich so aus, als wärens tomslick. die gabs auch in skinwall. davon hab ich nämlich auch noch ein paar hier rumliegen.


----------



## m(A)ui (9. September 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Kamera passiert?


vermutlich das gleiche wie mit meienr netzhaut beim betrachten der bilder...


----------



## RazorRamon (9. September 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> sind das 1,4er Tomslicks? Die habe ich noch nie in Skinwall gesehen!


 
Genau, und zwar sehr gut gelagert und abgehangen. Waren ca. 10 Jahre lang auf den DP 22 Felgen montiert und an der Garagenwand, ehe sie jetzt in Aktion treten.


----------



## wurstendbinder (10. September 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> crosser: Reifen < 35 mm, Rennlenker
> monster crosser: 35 mm < Reifen < 50 mm, Rennlenker
> Trekkingrad: Reifen < 50 mm, Flatbar
> Twentyniner: Reifen > 50mm, Lenker egal
> ...



danke für die eindeutige antwort 

problematisch an diesem schubladensystem ist allerdings, dass man alle 2 jahre nen neuen schrank braucht, um alle diese schubladen auch unter zu bekommen 

cheers,
greg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. September 2009)

dafür gibts dann ankleidezimer


----------



## Spook (10. September 2009)

nein mann du brauchst schubladen, hat er doch gesagt und keine zimmer...

aber wenn wir gerade dabei sind über die uci ein bisschen zu meckern, warum verbietet sie scheibenbremsen im cyclocross? ich versteh es nicht wäre doch schön ne bremse zu haben die bremst.

mfg

Felix


----------



## Karatte (10. September 2009)

Spook schrieb:


> ...
> 
> aber wenn wir gerade dabei sind über die uci ein bisschen zu meckern, warum verbietet sie scheibenbremsen im cyclocross? ich versteh es nicht wäre doch schön ne bremse zu haben die bremst.
> 
> ...



Ich habe raunen gehört, weil es den Verkauf von Crossern einbrechen lassen würde, weil man dann nicht nach jeder Runde das mit Matsch zugekleisterte Rad wechseln müsste..


----------



## Spook (10. September 2009)

na ja der Matsch beeinflusst ja auch mehr die Schaltung als die Bremse, aber haben sie dann auch schutzbleche zum schutz der schaltung verboten? weil wenn konsequent dann richtig

mfg

Felix


----------



## mete (10. September 2009)

tadaaaaaaa, 28,75" ist fertig :


----------



## wurstendbinder (10. September 2009)

mete schrieb:


> tadaaaaaaa, 28,75" ist fertig :



gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. September 2009)

mete schrieb:


> tadaaaaaaa, 28,75" ist fertig :



YES !!!


----------



## chickenway-user (10. September 2009)

Hübsch!
Das sind die SmartSam in 1,6" / 47-622? Würdest du mir verraten wie breit und hoch die bauen?


----------



## mete (10. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Hübsch!
> Das sind die SmartSam in 1,6" / 47-622? Würdest du mir verraten wie breit und hoch die bauen?



Ja, sind die breitesten Smart Sams in 28" (1,85", 47mm), Maße auf Mavic A317 Disc bei 2,5 bar:

Höhe: 43mm
Breite: 46mm an der breitesten Stelle, auf Höhe 31mm von der Felge aus gemessen.


----------



## divergent! (10. September 2009)

des is schick


----------



## Wavesound2345 (10. September 2009)

Wirklich nett anzuschauen.


DERE WAVE


----------



## Radlerin (10. September 2009)

mete schrieb:


> tadaaaaaaa, 28,75" ist fertig :



Sehr schick! Gibt es Detailaufnahmen vom Lack? Der scheint mir doch recht interessant zu sein!


----------



## mete (11. September 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Gibt es Detailaufnahmen vom Lack? Der scheint mir doch recht interessant zu sein!



Hab' ich selbst irgendwann mal bekleckert, hier noch ne Nahaufnahme als CX-Rad, das grün ist übrigens phosphoreszierend :


----------



## bofh (11. September 2009)

Wau.

E.


----------



## Radlerin (11. September 2009)

Find ick juht.


----------



## RazorRamon (11. September 2009)

Nichts was den Kenner vom Hocker reißt, aber mein alltagstauglicher schneller Road-Singlespeeder, mit dem ich gerne am Sonntag Jagd auf verdutzte  "Schalter" mache, die dann vor allem an Bergen lässig abhänge. Auch bei RTF's finde ich viele solcher Opfer, welche danach die Welt nicht mehr verstehen. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber seit ich Singlespeed fahre bin ich viel schneller unterwegs als vorher. Liegt wohl an der Motivation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (11. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber seit ich Singlespeed fahre bin ich viel schneller unterwegs als vorher. Liegt wohl an der Motivation.



Jo, lieber oben am Berg keuchend mit Herzinfakt umkippen, als den Triumph über einen Schalter zu verschenken!


----------



## RazorRamon (11. September 2009)

Levent schrieb:


> Jo, lieber oben am Berg keuchend mit Herzinfakt umkippen, als den Triumph über einen Schalter zu verschenken!


 
Sieht das irgend jemand anders?


----------



## cy-one (11. September 2009)

Nö. Herzinfakt ftw!


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Sieht das irgend jemand anders?



wie anders?


----------



## lazylarco (11. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber seit ich Singlespeed fahre bin ich viel schneller unterwegs als vorher.



Bei mir ists haargenauso!
Es liegt bei mir daran, dass ich ne relativ stramme Übersetzung 
fahr und somit das Fahren erst ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit richtig Spaß macht.
Also fahre ich grundsätzlich IMMER schnell.
Herzinfarkt?! Wenn jemand zu alt oder fett ist für diesen Spaß,
dann soll ers halt bleiben lassen...


----------



## chri55 (11. September 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Herzinfarkt?! Wenn jemand zu alt oder fett ist für diesen Spaß,
> dann soll ers halt bleiben lassen...



wenn du das Gefühl, vor Erschöpfung fast vom Sattel zu kippen, nicht kennst fährst du zu langsam


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Sieht das irgend jemand anders?



 NEIN! hatte heute ein ähnliches erlebnis. gute 1000 meter anstieg bei 10%. er aufm carbonrenner, schick mit assos klamotten...ich kam mit meinem gut 14 kilo schweren talera ( 39-18 übersetzung ) kurz an ihm vorbeigeschnippelt und wir gingen gemeinsam den berg hoch. er asphalt, ich daneben über wald, wiese wurzeln........oben war ich gut 1 minute früher...konnte noch das laub aus der bremse befreien und dann locker weiterradeln. ich glaub der gedanke so nen schalter zu drücken macht unbekannte kräfte frei. zumindest machen schalter auch etwas "faul". beim ssp muss man einfach treten sonst passiert gar nix mehr.

ich finds nur geil....zumal mein rad höchstwahrscheinlich so viel gekostet hat wie seine hose


----------



## RazorRamon (11. September 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Herzinfarkt?! Wenn jemand zu alt oder fett ist für diesen Spaß,
> dann soll ers halt bleiben lassen...


 
Falsch, gerade wenn Du (scheinbar) zu alt und zu fett bist, und dazu noch ohne Gänge unterwegs, macht es am allermeisten Spaß, jemanden abzuhängen. 

Mal im Ernst, genau wie "divergent" sagte, denke auch ich, dass Schalter faul machen. Das "Training" auf dem Singlespeeder ist intensiver, selbst wenn man nur "genussradelt". Du gehst immer mit Schwung in den Berg, während der Schalter sich sofort den bequemsten Gang einlegt. In der Ebene, oder gar im Gefälle übst Du hohe Frequenzen, während der Schalter - den bequemsten Gang einlegt. Am Berg, wo es dann nur noch auf die Kraft und Ausdauer ankommt, bist Du dann im Vorteil. Natürlich hat das Ganze auch seine Grenzen, aber wohl erst im alpinen Bereich.


----------



## lazylarco (12. September 2009)

@RazorRamon:

ist ja genau meine Rede!
Mann wird beim SS ja praktisch gezwungen etwas sportlicher zu Fahren!
Mir taugts auf jeden Fall 100%.
Fahre jetz seit 2 Jahren SS und brauch für die Stadt nichts anderes mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (12. September 2009)

mhh, das kann ich gerne unterschreiben, habe heute mit meiner "stadtgurke" mal nen größeren ausflug gewagt, und siehe da, im durchschnitt 4km/h schneller als mit schaltung.
Wobei ich nicht sagen kann, ob ich die bergauf oder bergab gut gemacht habe, hat mega spass gemacht ist ein schönes gefühl mit seinem "ausrangiertem" bike noch so viel spass zu haben.


----------



## RazorRamon (12. September 2009)




----------



## exto (12. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Du gehst immer mit Schwung in den Berg, während der Schalter sich sofort den bequemsten Gang einlegt. In der Ebene, oder gar im Gefälle übst Du hohe Frequenzen, während der Schalter - den bequemsten Gang einlegt. Am Berg, wo es dann nur noch auf die Kraft und Ausdauer ankommt, bist Du dann im Vorteil. Natürlich hat das Ganze auch seine Grenzen, aber wohl erst im alpinen Bereich.



Ist zwar OT aber ich geb trotzdem mal meinen Senf dazu:

Bin im August nach 9 Monaten SSP-Training (ca 4000 km und - über'n Daumen - 50000 hm) beim 24 H Rennen in Duisburg gewesen. War als einziger SSP-Solo-Fahrer unterwegs (mit 32/16). Fast alle Solo-Schalter (bis auf zwei, drei Semi-Profis haben den Fehler gemacht, an jedem der drei nennenswerten Anstiege in dem zwanghaften Bemühen möglichst gleichmäßig zu fahren, gleich am Fuß der Anstiege wie wild in ihrem Kettengeraffel zu wühlen und ne Nähmaschinenübersetzung aufzulegen und dann mit wild kurbelnd mit etwas Schrittgeschwindigkeit die Rampen rauf.

Ich bin immer mit Schwung rein, und Attacke die Rampen rauf. Man muss es ja schließlich auch bis oben schaffen, also geht's gar nicht anders. Die Geraden dann natürlich zwangsläufig locker mit hoher Frequenz langgeschnurrt. Bis Mitternacht sind da immer die ganzen Schaltkadetten mit Kette rechts an mir vorbeigesemmelt, danach sind einem nach dem andern die Lichter ausgegangen und ab dem Morgengrauen waren viele froh, wenn sie noch 32/16 auf der Graden treten konnten. Am Ende bin ich 13. geworden und hab damit über 50 Schalter in's Grübeln gebracht. Nächstes Jahr noch n bisschen an der Schnellkraft und Kraftausdauer arbeiten, damit ich 32/14 ketten kann, dann sind die Top 10 drin. Ich bin fest überzeugt, dass ich mit'm Schalter keinen Kilometer mehr geschafft hätte.

Damit's nicht ganz OT wird:


----------



## divergent! (12. September 2009)

ich dächte mich an ein interview mit nem radprofi zu erinnern ( glaub mit zabel ). der hatte gesagt daß sein damaliger trainer zu ddr zeiten immer nur einen gang hatte und seinen schülern bei ausfahrten, egal wie lang, die aufgabe gab schneller zu sein wie er.........insgesamt hats wohl nie einer gepackt da er immer mithalten konnte. wenn man sieht was für trittfrequenzen die bahnfahrer treten können ist mir das auch klar.

ich bin auch immer mehr der freund von ssp und überlege aktuell schon evtl mein lts beim neuaufbau auch auf ssp umzubauen.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. September 2009)

Also ich bin mit dem Schalter schneller als mit dem Singlespeeder. Wär ich auch beim 24h-Rennen in M gewesen, über die Alpen sowiso. 

Vor allem weil ich da auf den Flachetappen auch mal nen dicken Gang reintun kann und dann halt konstant 42 fahr und nicht mit brutal anstrengend wildem gekurbel mal kurzzeitig. 
Bergauf kann ich ja trotzdem die dicken Gänge fahren.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dem Schalter schneller als mit dem Singlespeeder. Wär ich auch beim 24h-Rennen in M gewesen, über die Alpen sowiso.
> 
> Vor allem weil ich da auf den Flachetappen auch mal nen dicken Gang reintun kann und dann halt konstant 42 fahr und nicht mit brutal anstrengend wildem gekurbel mal kurzzeitig.
> Bergauf kann ich ja trotzdem die dicken Gänge fahren.


 
Mach doch hier bitte nicht die Singlespeed Idylle kaputt!

Es geht ja nicht darum, was möglich wäre, sondern was tatsächlich der Fall ist. Und da ist es so, dass ich erst durch SSP richtig schnell geworden bin. Eben weil mich das Schalten faul gemacht hat, und ich immer noch leichtere Gänge, immer mehr Gänge, und immer enger gestufte Gänge wollte. Dass ich trotzdem noch selbst treten musste, merkte ich immer hinterher schmerzlich. Doch mit SSP besteht der Wunsch, es immer leichter zu haben nicht mehr. Jetzt will ich nur noch möglichst viel Spaß, und mit dem Spaß am SSP kommt die Fitness automatisch.

Ganz einfach Formel: Mit SSP ist zwar das Rad etwas langsamer, dafür wird der Fahrer immer schneller. Gleicht sich also aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misiman (13. September 2009)

Mein alter Stahlrahmen ist nun endlich wieder fahrbereit. Rahmen ist neu pulverbeschichtet, Hinterrad ist Schraubkranzumbau inkl. Neuzentrierung (war für 3 mehr beim Nabendynamo-VR mit dabei). Als Kurbel eine preiswerte Sturmey Archer mit 3/32" Kette und Freilauf. Macht wieder richtig Laune damit zu fahren.


----------



## Bikefritzel (13. September 2009)

sehr hübsch


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2009)

der nabendynamo ist aus optischen gründen verbaut?


----------



## Baxx (13. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> der nabendynamo ist aus optischen gründen verbaut?



Nein, aber er hat die Kosten für den Umbau des Hinterrads auf 3 reduziert. War bestimmt knallharte Kalkulation  .


----------



## RazorRamon (13. September 2009)

Ist doch praktisch, so ein Nabendynamo. Stört weder die Optik noch ist er im Weg, aber bei Bedarf ein paar Kabel und ne Lampe dran, und es werde Licht!


----------



## chickenway-user (13. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mach doch hier bitte nicht die Singlespeed Idylle kaputt!
> 
> Es geht ja nicht darum, was möglich wäre, sondern was tatsächlich der Fall ist. Und da ist es so, dass ich erst durch SSP richtig schnell geworden bin. Eben weil mich das Schalten faul gemacht hat, und ich immer noch leichtere Gänge, immer mehr Gänge, und immer enger gestufte Gänge wollte. Dass ich trotzdem noch selbst treten musste, merkte ich immer hinterher schmerzlich. Doch mit SSP besteht der Wunsch, es immer leichter zu haben nicht mehr. Jetzt will ich nur noch möglichst viel Spaß, und mit dem Spaß am SSP kommt die Fitness automatisch.
> 
> Ganz einfach Formel: Mit SSP ist zwar das Rad etwas langsamer, dafür wird der Fahrer immer schneller. Gleicht sich also aus.




Mich hat doch auch Singlespeeden schnell gemacht. Aber wenn ich jetzt Gas geben will bin ich mit dem Schalter schneller. Und eigentlich will ich zur Zeit grad immer Gas geben.
Also nach nem halben Jahr fast nur exzessiv Singlespeeden ist Schalter fahren mal was neues.


----------



## misiman (13. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ist doch praktisch, so ein Nabendynamo. StÃ¶rt weder die Optik noch ist er im Weg, aber bei Bedarf ein paar Kabel und ne Lampe dran, und es werde Licht!



Genau das ist mein Plan.

Der Laufradsatz hat mich neu 56â¬ (ebay) + 20â¬ fÃ¼rs Umzentrieren (Radladen) gekostet. Denke das ist ganz fair.

GruÃ


----------



## RazorRamon (13. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Also nach nem halben Jahr fast nur exzessiv Singlespeeden ist Schalter fahren mal was neues.


 
Aber klar doch, tue ich ab und zu natürlich auch, Schalter fahren. Aber nur um mir darüber im Klaren zu werden, dass es pure Zeitverschwendung ist. Mir fehlt hinterher ganz einfach immer das Gefühl, etwas Besonderes, Einzigartiges, Sinnvolles oder einfach Geiles unternommen zu haben. Es war einfach nur Radfahren, nicht Singlepeed!


----------



## Quasarmin (14. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Sieht das irgend jemand anders?



Nö, aber Singlespeed fahren hat ein Problem, man will nach einer Weile nichts anderes mehr fahren...


----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2009)

was tun bei zu viel koffein im blut und ner ordentlichen ladung langer weile? 
sisper schnappen und ne runde fahrrad fahrn.















zwei sachen sind mir klar geworden. ich brauch ne bessere kamera und herbst ist mist.
dass mein sisper einfach spitze ist, weiß ich schon ne ecke länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (14. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> zwei sachen sind mir klar geworden. ich brauch ne bessere kamera und herbst ist mist.


 
Warum Du eine bessere Kamera brauchst, kann ich nicht beurteilen, die Fotos jedenfalls sind doch super. 

Und der Herbst hat doch auch seine schönen Seiten!


----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Warum Du eine bessere Kamera brauchst, kann ich nicht beurteilen, die Fotos jedenfalls sind doch super.
> 
> Und der Herbst hat doch auch seine schönen Seiten!



mit ner besseren kamera wären die andern bilder auch was geworden 

und herbst?...mal sehn. hab kein gutes gefühl.


----------



## divergent! (14. September 2009)

ja verdammter herbst.....aber ne schöne belampung an deinem rad wär evtl bald sinnvoll.


----------



## ottokarina (14. September 2009)

@aggressor2:
das letzte bild sieht tatsächlich stark nach langeweile aus.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2009)

viel mehr als abhängen fällt der jugend heutzutage ja eh nich ein 

und ne gute lampe brauch ich wirklich langsam...


----------



## Buzz Lightyear (14. September 2009)

fenix?


----------



## yellow-faggin (14. September 2009)

Meins 
Nun mit MKS Kettenspannern, Surly Ritzel (17 Zähne), KMC Z510HX Kette und der alten Campagnolo Bahnkurbel meines Onkels mit einem Sugino Mighty Competition Kettenblatt (151er Lochkreis, 46 Zähne)..........


----------



## ONE78 (14. September 2009)

sehr schön!


----------



## k.wein (14. September 2009)

Ich habe mal aktuelle Fotos von meinem machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (14. September 2009)




----------



## bofh (14. September 2009)

Abgefahren. 

E.


----------



## chri55 (14. September 2009)

geil! aber _die_ Kurbel und Singlespeed...


----------



## k.wein (14. September 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> geil! aber _die_ Kurbel und Singlespeed...



Was ist gegen die Kurbel einzuwenden ?


----------



## chri55 (14. September 2009)

falls es sich um die Race Face handelt, von der ich meine dass sie es ist, brechen die gerne bei SSP.


----------



## Matze L.E. (14. September 2009)

außerdem würde ne klassische silberne rr-kurbel besser aussehen. trotzdem schick! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (14. September 2009)

Das habe ich schon von der Race Face MTB Kurbel gehört.
Das hier ist die Rennradversion. Die hält als Singlespeed schon über vier Jahre bei knapp über 90 kg. 
Wahrscheinlich hält die Rennradversion, da diese die Bögen als Verstärkung zwischen den Armen hat.


----------



## k.wein (14. September 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> außerdem würde ne klassische silberne rr-kurbel besser aussehen. trotzdem schick! ^^



 silber, aber nicht bei dem Aufbau. Alles schwarz war Absicht,da dann der Lack besonders zur Geltung kommt. Aber alles schwarz und nur die Kurbel silber ? Das geht gar nicht.
Ist aber Alles Geschmackssache.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## ONE78 (14. September 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Ich habe mal aktuelle Fotos von meinem machen lassen.



auch schön, fast sogar schöner
gibs da noch mehr bilder von?


----------



## Matze L.E. (14. September 2009)

> Aber alles schwarz und nur die Kurbel silber ? Das geht gar nicht.



hm doch, geht sogar sehr gut und wird auch oft gemacht. rundet das rad optisch ab. zb:










aber klar ists geschmacksache... man sollte aber offen dafür sein


----------



## cy-one (14. September 2009)

Das Bianchi ist hübsch. Bremsen dran und ab auf die Straße


----------



## MarkB. (14. September 2009)

Meine zwei schwarzen EinGangRäder...

Für die Stadt und den Urlaub per Rad:











Mr. Clean:


----------



## cy-one (14. September 2009)

Was ist das denn für ein Gepäckträger? Ich such schon längern nen schlichten, kleinen mit Vierpunktbefestigung.


----------



## MarkB. (14. September 2009)

Das ist der Tubus Vega, Alternativ Disco bei Scheibenbremse...


----------



## Bikefritzel (14. September 2009)

dein schwarzes schlichtes ist superschön.


----------



## nevercroak (14. September 2009)

So, meinen alten Rahmen mal wieder aufgebaut um die Galerie zu füttern ...





... und natürlich zum Fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (14. September 2009)

cool..an der gabel noch die hässlichen cantisockel ab, die leitungen gekürzt und dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## nevercroak (14. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> cool..an der gabel noch die hässlichen cantisockel ab, die leitungen gekürzt und dann ist es perfekt.



Danke!

Die Cantisockel müsste ich leider wegflexen, da muss ich nochmal sehen und überlegen.
Leitungen könnten kürzer, aber das stört mich nicht sonderlich - mal sehen was kommt


----------



## divergent! (14. September 2009)

einfach abflexen. 1 minute arbeit für bessere optik.


----------



## nevercroak (14. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> einfach abflexen. 1 minute arbeit für bessere optik.



Wenn dann würde ich es ordentlich machen und dann wird das nex mit einer Minute  - am Ende alles zu verschleifen
dauert lange, und dann müsste ich auch noch die entsandenen silbernen Stellen wegbekommen und da es beschichtet
ist, ist's auch schlecht mit lackieren, sieht einfach nicht aus dann... leider


----------



## Onegear (14. September 2009)

die beiden schwarzen von MarcB sind erste Sahne !
Das Trenga ist auch sehr hübsch. Ist das ne Pepperoni Gabel oder was ist das für eine ? Das Steuerrohr sieht auch arg nach 1,5" aus...
ich fände es ohne Felgenaufkleber noch etwas schicker 

und tolle Griffe natürlich. Die besten die es gibt


----------



## ufp (14. September 2009)

MarkB. schrieb:


> Meine zwei schwarzen EinGangRäder...
> 
> Mr. Clean:



Pervers schön (schwarz).
Nur die Pedale  vermindern das ansonsten hochwertige Rad.


----------



## nevercroak (14. September 2009)

Onegear schrieb:


> Ist das ne Pepperoni Gabel oder was ist das für eine ? Das Steuerrohr sieht auch arg nach 1,5" aus...



Ist die Starrgabel die dazu gehört, Modelljahr 02 oder 03 meine ich.
Steuerrohr ist semiintegriert, also nicht 1.5


----------



## domtb (16. September 2009)

Mein Bianchi nach Komplettumbau. Wiegt jetzt 8,5 Kilo und fährt sich wie ne Rakete. Werd jetzt auch meine Rock Machine auf SSP umbauen. Es gibt nichts schöneres als nur einen Gang. Mit nem Freund erarbeite ich gerade eine günstige Lösung, eine größere Aufstandsfläche des einzelnen Ritzels auf dem Freilauf hinzubekommen. Mal sehen obs geht.....


----------



## domtb (16. September 2009)

Son Quatsch auch.....Sollte eigentlich 9,5 Kilo dastehen. Hab n Kilo unterschlagen. Sorry Leute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (16. September 2009)

so hier mal mein erster versuch, als schrauber neuling!!

anderer sattel kommt noch drauf und viell werden im laufe der zeit noch ein paar kleinigkeiten verändert.
farbe kommt auf den bildern nit gut rüber. schimmert je nach licht braun / schwarz oder knalligem lila-nagelack 

auf dem einen bild kann ma die farbe einigermaßen erkennen.



 

 



freue mich über ein paar kommentare


----------



## [email protected] (16. September 2009)

sieht gar nicht schlecht aus.

ich hab nach deinen eskapaden mit einer ganz anderen radgattung gerechnet


----------



## erlkoenig81 (16. September 2009)

danke danke. ja bin selber auch sehr überrascht muss ich sagen!!
aber im großen und ganzen doch einfacher als gedacht.


----------



## chickenway-user (16. September 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> freue mich über ein paar kommentare



Da fehlt eine Bremse, der Lenker ist nicht so mein Fall, deine Kamera (oder ihr Bediener) taugt nichts und die Reifen sind natürlich auch zu schmal...
Aber die Farbe ist gut!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (16. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Da fehlt eine Bremse, der Lenker ist nicht so mein Fall, deine Kamera (oder ihr Bediener) taugt nichts und die Reifen sind natürlich auch zu schmal...
> Aber die Farbe ist gut!



nee meiner meinung nach eine bremse zuviel 
aber da kein fixie, brauch ich halt mindestens eine.

kamera ist ein handy, vondaher kein berauschendes bild.
und zu den reifen...naja halt kein mountainbike, dafür habe ich mein zesty.
das hier is nur für die straße.

achja zum thema lenker, da kommt früher oder später noch ein etwas kürzerer dran. mit dem habe ich mich auch ein wneig verschätzt.


----------



## Matze L.E. (16. September 2009)

die fehlende bremse ist ganz schön beknackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gierkopp (16. September 2009)

Optikfixen is ma sowas von hohl!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (16. September 2009)

ok, nun hätten wir geklärt dass ich dumm und mega hohl bin und das könnt ihr denek ich am besten einschätze. ich meine wir kennen uns ja schon ne weile....

aber ich denke hier gehts um bikes und nihct wie dumm deren besitzer sind. also bleiben wir einfach dabei wie´s ausschaut.

gruß der dumme ssp


----------



## Matze L.E. (16. September 2009)

das ist aber ein dummes bike, wenn ne bremse fehlt. also wieder on-topic.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (16. September 2009)

siehste ist doch ok. warum immer gleich persönlich werden


----------



## gierkopp (16. September 2009)

Okay, geht ja um die Optik und nich wie gut man damit fahren kann- vergess ich manchmal. Sieht schon ganz gut aus das Rad und jeder denkt du bist fixed unterwegs. Dafür 100 Punkte!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (16. September 2009)

wow hätte nie gedacht dass ich eure moralvorstellungen so verletze mit "meinem" fahrrad.
da möchte ich mich hier in aller öffentlichkeit entschuldigen, dass es euch so nicht recht ist.

naja dass ich mit dem fahrrad genau so schnell anhalten kann wie meine freundin bzw ne alte frsau vorhin an der ampel ist ja wirklich völlig bedeutungslos....

ihr wisst wie das rad und besonders ich fahren und bremsen und das ist das wichtigste!!!!
ich dachte schon im internet unbd foren gibt es oberflächigkeit und missgunst...aber neeeee

also vielen dank für die nette beteiligung, unter bikern versteht man sich doch 


@ gierkopp

scheiß auf fixie!! habe ich gesagt dass ich eines will bzw so aussehen möchte!! leis nochma durch worauf du dich beziehst!!


----------



## Renato (16. September 2009)

So, ohne mir jetzt die 354 Seiten komplett durchgeschaut zu haben möchte ich meinen S-Sp auch hier vorstellen.

http://www.eisenteilchen.de/?p=704


----------



## RazorRamon (17. September 2009)

Wie kommt diese verdorbene Jugend nur darauf, dass Bremsen schlecht aussehen, und möglichst vermieden werden sollen?

Ach so, klar, wer sich am ganzen Körper rasiert, der stört sich natürlich auch an Bremszügen. Ist das unsere Zukunft, oder ist das krank?

Ich baue demnächst noch eine dritte Bremse an mein Fixie, aus Protest!


----------



## chickenway-user (17. September 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> wow hätte nie gedacht dass ich eure moralvorstellungen so verletze mit "meinem" fahrrad.
> da möchte ich mich hier in aller öffentlichkeit entschuldigen, dass es euch so nicht recht ist.
> 
> naja dass ich mit dem fahrrad genau so schnell anhalten kann wie meine freundin bzw ne alte frsau vorhin an der ampel ist ja wirklich völlig bedeutungslos....
> ...



Dadurch das du blos eine Bremse montierst vermittelst du das du so aussehen willst wie Fixie.
Willst du aussehen wie "scheiß auf fixie" brauchst du ne zweite Bremse. 

Also es gibt schon ein paar Gründe die für zwei Bremsen sprechen. Das die Bremsleistung praktisch nicht schlechter wird wenn man nur ne Vorderradbremse hat ist unbestritten. Aber eben nur solange alles optimal funktioniert. Und das kann bei Felgenbremsen schon mal bei ein bisschen Feuchtigkeit nicht mehr der Fall sein.


----------



## RazorRamon (17. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Das die Bremsleistung praktisch nicht schlechter wird wenn man nur ne Vorderradbremse hat ist unbestritten. Aber eben nur solange alles optimal funktioniert. Und das kann bei Felgenbremsen schon mal bei ein bisschen Feuchtigkeit nicht mehr der Fall sein.


 
Es gibt ja auch Situationen, in denen es sich nicht empfiehlt, nur mit der Vorderradbremse zu bremsen, z.B bei Nässe und in Schräglage. 

Es gibt also keinen vernünftigen Grund, auf die zweite Bremse zu verzichten, und ich finde gut, dass dies hier auch die Meinung der Mehrheit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. September 2009)

also ich bin ne weile zwangsweise nur mit vr-bremse gefahren. die hintere hatte ich nicht entlüftet bekommen und muss sagen der bremsweg ist mit reine vr-bremse um einiges länger und anstrengender ( auch auf der straße ) wie bei 2 kpl. bremsen.

jetzt gehen beide hs33 perfekt und ich bin froh 2 funktionierende bremsen am rad zu haben.

sicher man kann diskutieren. in dtl ist ja fix auch mittlerweile als bremse anerkannt aber wenn ich mich recht an die stvo erinnere steht da was von 2 unabhängig voneinander funktionierenden bremsen....egal welches fahrzeug.....selbst bei omas rollator.


----------



## domtb (17. September 2009)

Wär euch verbunden wenn ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps gebt, was man noch besser machen könnte. Mein SSPler wurde ja gekonnt übergangen *snief*
Schade


----------



## domtb (17. September 2009)




----------



## ONE78 (17. September 2009)

domtb schrieb:


> was man noch besser machen könnte



Hörnchen ab
anderer Sattel
die Hebel der HS33

viel Spass damit


----------



## gierkopp (17. September 2009)

Eigentlich haste da n ganz schickes Rad. Um optisch noch was rauszuholen (gaaanz wichtig), würd ich nochn anderen Sattel ran- und die Hörnchen abschrauben.


----------



## gierkopp (17. September 2009)

gierkopp schrieb:


> Eigentlich haste da n ganz schickes Rad. Um optisch noch was rauszuholen (gaaanz wichtig), würd ich nochn anderen Sattel ran- und die Hörnchen abschrauben.



Ja, richtig. Die Hs33 Hebel mit der klobigen Schraube gefallen mir auch nicht! In Berlin kommste so nich gut an.

Is noch zu früh- falscher Knopf...


----------



## chickenway-user (17. September 2009)

domtb schrieb:


> Wär euch verbunden wenn ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps gebt, was man noch besser machen könnte. Mein SSPler wurde ja gekonnt übergangen *snief*
> Schade



Ich finds schick, würde aber noch ne Federgabel hinbauen.


----------



## gierkopp (17. September 2009)




----------



## domtb (17. September 2009)

Danke Jungs. Also die Hörnchen sind kein Problem. Der Sattel ist übergangsweise hat aber den Vorteil, dass er mich 6 Stunden ohne POPO Schmerzen trägt und die Gabel is eigentlich wegen dem Gewicht drinne. Sonst komm ich nie auf meine 9,5 Kilo Gewicht. Bei den HS 33 werd ich wahrscheinlich auf V-Brake umsteigen. Dann wirds noch leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (17. September 2009)

Wie ich dich für den Rahmen beneide. Müsste meinen auch mal wieder zusammenbauen...


----------



## M!tch (17. September 2009)

gierkopp schrieb:


> ...



geil!

du glaubst gar nicht, wie ich dich nur um das aufbauen beneide. 

ich habe es nie geschafft solche fotos zu machen, da ich immer anfangen musste, sobald 2 teile angekommen sind, die man irgendwie schon zusammenbauen konnte.


----------



## gierkopp (17. September 2009)

Das Bild is fast 2 Jahre alt und ist auch nicht vorm Erstaufbau entstanden. Ís auch leider nicht die eigentliche Gabel. 
Von dem ganzen Kram hab ich im Moment nur noch den Rahmen. Den kriegt auch keiner- den fahr ich irgendwann noch selbst zu Klump!


----------



## lightmetal (17. September 2009)

Meiner hat 4 Jahre gehalten und hält nach dem Schweißen wieder.


----------



## flansch (17. September 2009)

neu und mittendrin...  

hier kömmt mein schätzelein. 






das rädsche wird immer wieder umgebaut, weil ich einfach nie zufrieden bin. dennoch war und ist es ein "low budget" projekt: 80er motobecane tourenrad, handpolierte kurbeln und zum thema bremsen gibt's hier eine wartungsfreie kombi aus trommelbremse und favorit rücktritt/freilaufnabe, die in 46/16 endet. ganz gut für ddorf. nur mit den schienen vor der tür stehe ich auf kriegsfuß...


----------



## stahlinist (17. September 2009)

*...oder: der neueste Schrei.
Das ist von 06-06-07:*



selecta gold schrieb:


> braun ist das neue weiß was vorher pink und davor ...
> 
> 
> geändert werden nur noch kettenblatt,kloben und vorbau, evtl noch die pedale




*Und das ist von gestern:*

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,ra6l1/leben/407/487809/text/

*Noch Fragen?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (17. September 2009)

Sieht richtig edel aus, das weiße Rad aus Düsseldorf, braun ist Sch*****!

Übrigens habe ich für mein Razorblade eine passende Starrgabel in schwarz gefunden, deshalb müssen jetzt entweder die gelben Teile weichen, oder ich muss die Gabel lackieren. Bin noch unschlüssig, werde aber mit Fotos berichten, wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Boramaniac (17. September 2009)

Das braune Diamant ist echt schick.
Vor allem die Renak-Bahn-Naben. 

Gruß Bora


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich finds schick, würde aber noch ne Federgabel hinbauen.


die starre gabel sieht halt etwas blöd aus, weil sie keine "integrierte" krone hat.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> die starre gabel sieht halt etwas blöd aus, weil sie keine "integrierte" krone hat.



Ich meinte die eher die Funktion. Aber ja, auch optisch wär ne andere Gabel von Vorteil...

Wenn die Felgen silber wären und vielleicht noch (Hell-)braunes Lenkerband dran wäre, würde mir das Braune richtig gut gefallen. Aber auch so ists ganz schick.


----------



## divergent! (17. September 2009)

jepp, das diamant ist schick...hat in der hinsicht was stylisches wegen dieser tollen "rostschutzlasuranstrich" in kombi mit goldenen teilen. macht echt was her


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2009)

mit gold am rad kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden.


----------



## nomoregears (17. September 2009)

flansch schrieb:


>


 
*Datt* is´ doch mal was ganz Eigenständiges  -  Mainstream suck me und fertich !

Gruß, Paule


----------



## lightmetal (17. September 2009)

Das Diamant war irgendwann mal bei ebay... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220444280390&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## nomoregears (17. September 2009)

Mein "Lanz Bullshit" nach dem Umbau . . .

Gruß, Paule


----------



## arrowfreak (17. September 2009)

So, hab heute 3 Stunden im Radladen mit dem Umbau von meinem Renner zum Fixie verbracht. Die alte 5kg-Kurbel wurde durch eine Shimano 105 ersetzt, das Innenlager wurde ebenfalls durch ein schmäleres ersetzt.
Insgesamt wiegt der Eimer wohl ein Kilo weniger.

Ritzel ist irgendwas billiges, 52:18. Braucht schon ein bisschen Kraft 
Haken lass ich erstmal weg, bis ich Trackstand und rückwärts fahren kann, Bremsen sind und bleiben dran.

Hässlich, aber schnell. 

vorher






nachher






Entschuldigt bitte die miesen Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2009)

da grad anständige bilder bei tageslicht vorhanden sind:


----------



## Deleted 76843 (17. September 2009)

Schönes Bridgestone. Irgendwie ein BIke mit Patina und Charakter.

Mfg


----------



## lazylarco (17. September 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Schönes Bridgestone. Irgendwie ein BIke mit Patina und Charakter.



Stimm ich dir bis auf diese widerliche Kurbel zu!


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2009)

danke 

und ach ja...die kurbel...
die war beim aufbau übrig, hält und ist schön steif. ich kann mich nich beschwern. fährt sich wunderbar. wenn der antrieb durch is, kommt vielleicht ne andere.


----------



## ONE78 (17. September 2009)

das rad is schick, aber die kurbel(-farbe) passt irgendwie nicht.
vielleicht hilft polieren...
und den Lenker würd ich auch in chrom machen


----------



## _stalker_ (18. September 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft polieren...



Ich glaube das hilft nicht viel. Die LX ist halt einfach kein wirklicher Augenschmaus - hatte sie selber mal. Funktionell ist sie natürlich top.

An das Rad passt optisch eben am besten eine klassische schlanke MTB-Kurbel aus der Zeit aus der auch der Rahmen stammt.

Das Rad ist ansonsten aber wirklich ziemlich schick. Mit ner klassischen Kurbel, nem silbernen Lenker und ohne Spanner wäre es halt noch schicker.


----------



## kne (18. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>



Das ist doch in Jena Lobeda?
Wenn ich mich nicht völlig täusche geht mein Sohn 200m vom Ort der Aufnahme in den Kindergarten.
Und wenn man diesem Weg dort folgt kommt man doch zu diesem Beton-Skatepark.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2009)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hilft nicht viel. Die LX ist halt einfach kein wirklicher Augenschmaus - hatte sie selber mal. Funktionell ist sie natürlich top.
> 
> An das Rad passt optisch eben am besten eine klassische schlanke MTB-Kurbel aus der Zeit aus der auch der Rahmen stammt.
> 
> Das Rad ist ansonsten aber wirklich ziemlich schick. Mit ner klassischen Kurbel, nem silbernen Lenker und ohne Spanner wäre es halt noch schicker.



ne ritchey logic liegt seit letzter woche hier rum 
aber da das rad 200km pro woche bewegt wird, bleibt die kurbel, bis der antrieb mal wieder verschlissen is.

den lenker hatt ich mal für nen euro bei ebay geschossen und is ein kort lite 1. bleibt auch, weil die breite perfekt passt und er hält.

und der lenkertaschenhalter bleibt, weil ich den jeden tag benutze. bin im postzustelldienst tätig. zum full-on kurier reichts in jena nich 

was meinst du mit spanner? spacer? ja da kann man nich mehr viel machen. der gabelschaft wird innen nach ner weile dicker. och könnt vielleicht noch 1cm vom gabelschaft entfernen, aber deswegen alles abreißen und die flex auspacken lohnt nich.

es is 100% funktional und hält, bis jetz. damit bin ich glücklich.



kne schrieb:


> Das ist doch in Jena Lobeda?
> Wenn ich mich nicht völlig täusche geht mein Sohn 200m vom Ort der Aufnahme in den Kindergarten.
> Und wenn man diesem Weg dort folgt kommt man doch zu diesem Beton-Skatepark.



exactement


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2009)

ich glaub es war der kettenspanner gemeint

wenn ich mal zeit und geld hab drehen wir mal ne stahlschlampen runde durch die jenaer wälder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (18. September 2009)

hab ich die lobdeburg also richtig erkannt... nettes bike. ich erinnere mich noch, als ich mit singlespeeden angefangen habe... da wurde man dafür in jena noch ziemlich entgeistert angeguckt. bei der ladenrunde vom bike & snow (damals noch da hinten richtung nordfriedhof) wurde ich mit den worten schief angeguckt, dass aber auch anstiege aufm programm stehen und so, ^^


----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich glaub es war der kettenspanner gemeint
> 
> wenn ich mal zeit und geld hab drehen wir mal ne stahlschlampen runde durch die jenaer wälder!



achsoo....
anders gehts halt nich wirklich.

und die runde dann aber erst, wenn ich ne stahlschlampe mit bergtauglicherer übersetzung hab



martn schrieb:


> hab ich die lobdeburg also richtig erkannt... nettes bike. ich erinnere mich noch, als ich mit singlespeeden angefangen habe... da wurde man dafür in jena noch ziemlich entgeistert angeguckt. bei der ladenrunde vom bike & snow (damals noch da hinten richtung nordfriedhof) wurde ich mit den worten schief angeguckt, dass aber auch anstiege aufm programm stehen und so, ^^



ladenrunde vom bike&snow? vielleicht sollt ich die party auch mal crashen


----------



## martn (18. September 2009)

gibt ja nich mehr, seit die umgezogen sind. oder vllt auch shcon länger. war aber ansich immer ganz nett.


----------



## m(A)ui (18. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>


was ist denn mit der originalgabel passiert??
du magst nich zufaellig ne ritchey mit 110mm LKD gegen eine mit 94mm tauschen? ;-)

maui


----------



## aggressor2 (18. September 2009)

martn schrieb:


> gibt ja nich mehr, seit die umgezogen sind. oder vllt auch shcon länger. war aber ansich immer ganz nett.



achso...schade eigentlich.



m(A)ui schrieb:


> was ist denn mit der originalgabel passiert??
> du magst nich zufaellig ne ritchey mit 110mm LKD gegen eine mit 94mm tauschen? ;-)
> 
> maui



cantisockel abgedreht
meine 110er gegen ne 94er von dir??  eigentlich nich


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> und die runde dann aber erst, wenn ich ne stahlschlampe mit bergtauglicherer übersetzung hab




öhm naja mit 39-18 geht in jena sicher auch nicht viel.......oder kommt das 21 noch zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (19. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> öhm naja mit 39-18 geht in jena sicher auch nicht viel.......oder kommt das 21 noch zu mir



öhm...ja klar


----------



## RazorRamon (19. September 2009)

Mein Razorblade hat heute ein Update erhalten. Zwar ging etwas Farbe verloren, aber die Gabel passt besser zum Streetbike, und der schwarze (Carbon)Lenker musste der Optik wegen dran.





Ach so, der Sattel wird auch noch getauscht!


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2009)

kurz und knapp....um welten besser


----------



## faketreee (19. September 2009)

Mal provisorisch aufgebaut



 

Ist ein Gazellle Cross Trophy, die ich neu hab bepulvern lassen. Bis auf Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder  wird eigentlich alles noch durch andere (schönere) Teile ersetzt. Aber für den Moment fährt es. Nur die Bremsen muss ich mal gescheit einstellen.... bah


----------



## RazorRamon (19. September 2009)

Heute war Bastelstunde. Das ist jetzt mein aktuelles Fixie (Den Antrieb habe ich in einen neuen Rahmen verpflanzt und einen schönen Lenker montiert). 






Übrigens kann ich mein Razorblade auch in Aktion zeigen: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSujSVo4gPI"]YouTube - Oh Singlespeed[/ame]


----------



## underdog01 (19. September 2009)




----------



## ottokarina (20. September 2009)

ich weiß, langeweile kann quälend sein. aber den quälenden ausfluß seiner eigenen langeweile auch noch anderen mitzuteilen, ist unbezweifelbar die größte qual.

der lenker übrigens auch.


----------



## RazorRamon (20. September 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> ich weiß, langeweile kann quälend sein. aber den quälenden ausfluß seiner eigenen langeweile auch noch anderen mitzuteilen, ist unbezweifelbar die größte qual.
> 
> der lenker übrigens auch.


Üblicherweise ist es ja gerade der Sinn eines Forums, sich anderen mitzuteilen. Davon lebt jedes Forum, wäre es nicht so, müsste es einen anderen Namen tragen. Es lässt sich auch leicht beweisen, dass bisher JEDER User hier in seinen Beiträgen den Versuch gemacht hat, etwas mitzuteilen. Du übrigens auch mit Deinem Beitrag, ich bin aber sicher, das hast Du gar nicht gemerkt!

Zurück zum Thema, das ist meine "Stadtschlampe":


----------



## wynklah (20. September 2009)

Aus der Stadtschlampe würde ich einen Randonneur bauen.


----------



## wynklah (20. September 2009)

Hier mein erster Singlespeed Test. Vorerst nur Schaltung abgebaut und - mangels Platz - auch die Vorderbremse. Leider sind mir die edlen Teile ausgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (20. September 2009)

naja, Merlin Rahmen, Love Lever, Flite, der Syncros Vorbau und DIE Gabel  (White?) sind ja auch "Allerweltsparts". Da würd ich mich auch schämen 

mal im Ernst: schickere Reifen fänd ich toll (stollig !) und nen SSP-Kit und fertig ist die Rennsemmel !


----------



## RazorRamon (20. September 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Aus der Stadtschlampe würde ich einen Randonneur bauen.


 
Das Rad hat eine lange Geschichte, und schon verschiedene "Gesichter" gehabt, und Funktionen erfüllt. Das größte Problem im Moment ist der Platz, eine Doppelgarage ist bis unter die Decke mit meinen Rädern gefüllt, daher steht die "Schlampe" beim Auto im Carport. Und je schlampiger, umso weniger diebstahlgefährdet ist sie. Mein Razorblade muss ich schon mit ins Arbeitszimmer nehmen.

Übrigens habe ich am Razorblade einen Flite montiert, jetzt ist es "fertig"!


----------



## wynklah (20. September 2009)

Onegear schrieb:


> naja, Merlin Rahmen, Love Lever, Flite, der Syncros Vorbau und DIE Gabel  (White?) sind ja auch "Allerweltsparts". Da würd ich mich auch schämen
> 
> mal im Ernst: schickere Reifen fänd ich toll (stollig !) und nen SSP-Kit und fertig ist die Rennsemmel !


@Onegear : Bremshebel ist 'CRUX' - hat auch schon 20 Jährchen auf dem Buckel.
Die Gabel ist eine Interloc Racing Design. Da kommen vorne noch die Cantisockel runter.
Aber das Teil hat noch LX-Kurbel und Alivio-Naben :-/
Bei der Nabe habe ich nicht viel Auswahl. Der Hinterbau hat noch 130mm. Bisher habe ich für dieses Maß nur die ENO Excentric gefunden. Und da muss ich noch ein wenig sparen 
Aber was für eine Kurbel? Habe mir in der Bucht eine ältere Dura Ace geholt -> passt nicht. Cook Bros.? Gibt's die noch?


----------



## Onegear (20. September 2009)

130mm? das ist doch aktuelles Rennradmaß: da solltest du mindestens 30 verschiedene Naben finden (die dann aber immer auch nen Kettenspanner benötigen, was die ENO ja nicht braucht)...
Cook gibt es nicht mehr. Nur noch mit viel Glück bei ebay oder den Classicern hier im Forum. Teuer wird sie auch sein. Ist sehr begehrt, aber auch sehr schön.
Irgendeine MTB Kurbel wird schon passen. Die Dura Ace passt vermutlich nicht, weil die für schmale Rennrad-Hinterbauten gemacht ist und nicht eine so starke Kröpfung wie MTB-Kurbeln hat.


----------



## trapperjohn (21. September 2009)

1x1 mit Facelift ...


----------



## wynklah (21. September 2009)

Goiel! Was sind das für Kurbeln? Und wie hast Du die Rahmenfarbe hingekriegt? Mit dem Brenner? Wie hast Du das nachbehandelt?

Gruss
D


----------



## trapperjohn (21. September 2009)

Die Kurbeln sind eine Notlösung, da ich keine passenden silbernen mehr hatte ... das sind ehemals schwarze Bontrager die mit der Bohrmaschine entlackt worden sind:




Das alte Pulver hab ich mit Brenner + Drahtbürste entfernt, da ich neue Bremshalter angelötet hab und eine Beule ausbessern musste. Außerdem war die Beschichtung in total schlechtem Zustand ...

Zur Zeit schützt nur ein wenig eingeriebenes Fluid Film den Rahmen, ich muss mal im Frührjahr schauen, ob das ausreicht, oder ob er doch noch ein neues Pulvermäntelchen bekommen muss.


----------



## ZeFlo (21. September 2009)

sehr geil, das teil  

kaum mehr als 1x1 zur erkennen. 
gefällt extrem gut. 
was ist das für 'nen lenker?

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. September 2009)

sehr schönes rad
erinnert ein wenig an:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (21. September 2009)

Der Lenker war irgendsoein Cruiser Teil von Rose - günstig, breit, nicht zu schwer.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. September 2009)

Da mein Prophet normalerweise nur für wirklich heftiges Gelände eingesetzt wird, verbringe ich gut 90% meiner Bikezeit auf dem Sattel dieses treuen Gefährten:


----------



## wynklah (21. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das Rad hat eine lange Geschichte, und schon verschiedene "Gesichter" gehabt, und Funktionen erfüllt. Das größte Problem im Moment ist der Platz, eine Doppelgarage ist bis unter die Decke mit meinen Rädern gefüllt, daher steht die "Schlampe" beim Auto im Carport. Und je schlampiger, umso weniger diebstahlgefährdet ist sie. Mein Razorblade muss ich schon mit ins Arbeitszimmer nehmen.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich am Razorblade einen Flite montiert, jetzt ist es "fertig"!




Interessante Farbe. Ist das "Kawasaki Lime"? Die Ninjas haben doch auch
so eine Farbe. Und: Warum hast Du Riemen an den Pedalen? Ist das ein
Fixie? Und: Ich würde einen Riser-Lenker montieren.


----------



## RazorRamon (21. September 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Interessante Farbe. Ist das "Kawasaki Lime"? Die Ninjas haben doch auch
> so eine Farbe. Und: Warum hast Du Riemen an den Pedalen? Ist das ein
> Fixie? Und: Ich würde einen Riser-Lenker montieren.


 
Die Farbe ist aus dem Baumarkt, die Ähnlichkeit zum Kawa-Green ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das Hinterrad hat einen Freilauf, da ich das Rad aber auch mit normalen Schuhen nutzen will, habe ich keine Klickpedalen dran, also brauche ich die Riemen für den runden Tritt. Das Rad ist ja kein Showbike, sondern es wird ausgiebig gefahren.

Den Lenker wollte ich sehr schmal haben, deshalb scheidet ein Riser aus!


----------



## _stalker_ (21. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist aus dem Baumarkt, die Ähnlichkeit zum Kawa-Green ist mir auch aufgefallen.



Hmmmm...


----------



## arrowfreak (21. September 2009)

geilgeilgeil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. September 2009)

sogar mit heldenkurbel


----------



## ONE78 (21. September 2009)

trapperjohn schrieb:


>



 sehr schön, die "farbe" hat mein nächstes auch


----------



## kon (21. September 2009)

Sieht schnell aus [wenn es erstmal in Schwung ist ] 
Der Tune Flaschenhalt is ein nettes Detail.


----------



## chri55 (21. September 2009)

@trapperjohn: wie machen sich die Table Tops beim normalen fahren? Rollwiderstand?

schönes Rad.


----------



## _stalker_ (21. September 2009)

kon schrieb:


> Sieht schnell aus [wenn es erstmal in Schwung ist ]




So extrem dick war die Übersetzung aber gar nicht. 
53:18 (2,94:1) passte mit etwas gelängter Kette als Magic Gear und war perfekt für die Ebene wo das Rad hauptsächlich bewegt wurde.

Das Rad gibt es so schon seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr aber da die Farbe aus dem Baumarkt die gleiche wie bei der Razorblade sein sollte dachte ich mir ich grab das Bild mal wieder aus...


----------



## Bikefritzel (21. September 2009)

wenn ich da mal für ihn antworten darf: einfach geil ich mag sie unheimlich gerne vorallem wenn man sie mit richtig viel druck fährt (>4 bar). 
geringer rollwiederstand aber trotzdem guter grip. 

auch empfehlen kann ich die dmr motos evtl. bissl mehr rollwiederstand und bisll schwerer.


----------



## grisu1 (21. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
hier mal mein erster Versuch, dem sicherlich weitere folgen werden....


----------



## arrowfreak (21. September 2009)

53/18 fahr ich auch gerade, passt wunderbar. Paar Berge gehen auch, man muss halt hinlangen.


----------



## ONE78 (21. September 2009)

ich fahr auch 2,9 aber in 41/14 und 3,0 mit 42/14.
ist für die ebene Stadt super, an der Ampel kommt man noch gut weg und gibs richtig Tempo.


----------



## RazorRamon (22. September 2009)

OK, zum schnell fahren in der Ebene, auf der ganz langen Gerade, mag so eine dicke Übersetzung passen. Aber im typischen Stadtverkehr, mit den ständigen Stand- und Anfahrphasen dürfte eine kleinere Entfaltung auf Dauer sinnvoller sein. Denn man beschleunigt dann einfach schneller, das sollte jedem klar sein. 

Die Situationen, in denen ein gleich starker Fahrer in der ebenen Stadt, mit z.B. 53:18 schneller ist, als z.B. mit 50:18 (fahre ich selbst am Rennrad), dürften eher die Ausnahme bilden, das Durchschnittstempo also eher langsamer sein.

Letztlich ist es aber Geschmackssache, und gerade beim Singlespeeden kommt es ja hauptsächlich auf den Spaß an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (22. September 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> @trapperjohn: wie machen sich die Table Tops beim normalen fahren? Rollwiderstand?



Also rein subjektiv schneiden sie bei mir nach den ersten Fahrstunden nicht so gut ab. Ich bin vorher (an einem anderen Rad) Fat Frank gefahren und die rollen (trotz Mehrgewicht) deutlich leichter - liegt wohl am Profil. Die Franks fahren sich außerdem viel "ballooniger". Vielleicht ändert sich meine Einstellung gegen über den TTs noch, aber vermutlich werden im Frühjahr schwarze Fat Franks draufkommen, damit war (für mich) der Fahrspaß höher.


----------



## BSweet (22. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mein Razorblade hat heute ein Update erhalten. Zwar ging etwas Farbe verloren, aber die Gabel passt besser zum Streetbike, und der schwarze (Carbon)Lenker musste der Optik wegen dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu mir einen Gefallen und ziehe die gräßlichen pinken rigida DP 22 Aufkleber von den Felgen ab, dann passt das Rad!


----------



## Rainbiker-2008 (22. September 2009)

aslo ich fahr an meinem stadtrad (26") 50/15. geht gut ab. is zwar nichmehr ganz so spritzig an der ampel wie 48/15 aber dafür hinten raus flinker.


----------



## RazorRamon (22. September 2009)

BSweet schrieb:


> Tu mir einen Gefallen und ziehe die gräßlichen pinken rigida DP 22 Aufkleber von den Felgen ab, dann passt das Rad!


 
Das sind keine Aufkleber, das ist drauf lackiert, werde ich natürlich nicht abschleifen. Stört mich auch keineswegs, ich finde es als Kontrastpunkte ebenso passend wie den roten Flaschenhalter. Übrigens habe ich ja schon ein aktuelleres Bild vom Razorblade gepostet, mit schwarzem Flite.

Ansonsten finde ich das Rad mit der schwarzen Gabel natürlich auch ansprechender. Die alte gelbe Federgabel hatte halt noch in der Garage rumgelegen, und ich wollte das Rad einfach irgendwie schnell fahrbereit machen.


----------



## underdog01 (22. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> ...., ich finde es als Kontrastpunkte ebenso passend wie den roten Flaschenhalter....



Du hast einen echt einen komischen Geschmack! Auch mit Deinen Musik-Videos....

Aber:

De gustibus non est disputandum !
(Latein für Angeber )


----------



## wynklah (22. September 2009)

Also ich finde das Rad gelungen. Hast Du den Rahmen eigentlich neu gekauft?!?! Da hätte ich mich nicht für Alu entschieden.


----------



## RazorRamon (22. September 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Rad gelungen. Hast Du den Rahmen eigentlich neu gekauft?!?! Da hÃ¤tte ich mich nicht fÃ¼r Alu entschieden.


 
Bei einem Preis von 19,- â¬ incl. Versand kann man sich das Material nicht aussuchen. Ja, der Rahmen war nagelneu und unlackiert.



underdog01 schrieb:


> Du hast einen echt einen komischen Geschmack! Auch mit Deinen Musik-Videos....
> 
> Aber:
> 
> ...


 

Der Geschmack (natÃ¼rlich nicht zu diskutieren) Ã¤ndert sich im Laufe des Lebens mehrfach. Vielleicht gefÃ¤llt Dir mein Rad ja irgendwann mal, und Du baust Dir ein Ã¤hnliches. Sag niemals NIE!


----------



## Ph187 (22. September 2009)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich fahr auch 2,9 aber in 41/14 und 3,0 mit 42/14.
> ist für die ebene Stadt super, an der Ampel kommt man noch gut weg und gibs richtig Tempo.



Bin auch schon das ganze Jahr mit 3,2:1 (bei 42:13 sieht das allerdings total unspektakulär aus) unterwegs.
Für den Weg zur Arbeit ideal, gibt in der Ebene ordentlich Speed und an der Ampel lässt es sich auch noch gut ansprinten .. allerdings gibts einen steilen Anstieg, wo ich lieber schiebe, wenn auch noch starker Gegenwind hinzukommt.


----------



## RealNBK (22. September 2009)

Ph187 schrieb:


> .. allerdings gibts einen steilen Anstieg, wo ich lieber schiebe, wenn auch noch starker Gegenwind hinzukommt.


Schieben! er hat das böse wort gesagt! Und dann auch noch auf der Straße!!! Oh mein Gott!!! - Verrückte gibts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ph187 (22. September 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Schieben! er hat das böse wort gesagt! Und dann auch noch auf der Straße!!! Oh mein Gott!!! - Verrückte gibts...



Schöne Steine, der Herr?
2 mit Spitzen, 2 große Flache und ein Paket Kies..  


Man kann das Ding natürlich auch hoch kurbeln, aber nachdem mir mal bei voller Last die Kette gerissen ist und das ganze mit 11 Stichen belohnt wurde, kann ich auf eine Wiederhohlung gut verzichten.

Ne 2,6er Übersetzung ist auf jeden Fall die schlechtere OPtion: Ich bin mit dem Rad jeden Tag wenigstens 50km unterwegs und habe keine Lust/Zeit ab 30km/h ins Leere zu treten


----------



## one.nomad (22. September 2009)

Also ich fahr mit dem "Ballonrenner" in der Stadt 44:14 auf 2.1*26 Zoll.
Leichte Anstiege sind hier in Dresden auch damit machbar, man muß dann eben ein wenig beißen =).

Und an Ampeln komm ich immernoch ganz gut weg, ob das nun gut für die Gelenke is, wage ich zwar zu bezweifeln, aber es funktioniert schon ne Weile ganz gut so.

Grüße,
michael


----------



## RazorRamon (22. September 2009)

Ph187 schrieb:


> Ne 2,6er Übersetzung ist auf jeden Fall die schlechtere OPtion: Ich bin mit dem Rad jeden Tag wenigstens 50km unterwegs und habe keine Lust/Zeit ab 30km/h ins Leere zu treten


 
Die von mir auf dem Rennrad genutzte Entfaltung entspricht 2,8 zu 1 (50/18). Damit trete ich bei 30 km/h sicher nicht ins Leere und bin beim Anfahren auf jeden Fall im Vorteil gegenüber einer dickeren Kette.

Auf einer langen Flachstrecke ist Größer selbstverständlich besser, aber doch nicht in der Stadt, wo ich dauern bremsen, anhalten und beschleunigen muss. 

Ich mutmaße mal, man fühlt sich schnell, wenn man erst mal auf Touren gekommen mit niedriger Trittfrequenz flott fährt. Auch wenn man bis dahin schon viel Zeit verloren hat.  Ich selbst bin lieber auf der sicheren Seite. Schnell fahre ich dann mit hoher Kadenz, das ist sowieso ökonomischer, nicht erst seit Armstrong.


----------



## Teekay (22. September 2009)

Ph187 schrieb:


> Schöne Steine, der Herr?
> 2 mit Spitzen, 2 große Flache und ein Paket Kies..



Ist hier Frauenvolk anwesend?

Zum Thema Übersetzung: 2,75:1 aufm Stadt-Renner passt für mich wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2009)

2,44 hab ich auf dem Stadtrad. Das geht auch noch bergauf (der höchste und der niedrigste Punkt der Stadt sind 200hm auseinander...). Und ausserorts ists auch zu kurz manchmal, in der Stadt werd ich jedoch fast nie so schnell...

Und mit dem Mountainbike mit 2,1:1 gehen über 40.


----------



## Ph187 (23. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die von mir auf dem Rennrad genutzte Entfaltung entspricht 2,8 zu 1 (50/18). Damit trete ich bei 30 km/h sicher nicht ins Leere und bin beim Anfahren auf jeden Fall im Vorteil gegenüber einer dickeren Kette.
> 
> Auf einer langen Flachstrecke ist Größer selbstverständlich besser, aber doch nicht in der Stadt, wo ich dauern bremsen, anhalten und beschleunigen muss.
> 
> Ich mutmaße mal, man fühlt sich schnell, wenn man erst mal auf Touren gekommen mit niedriger Trittfrequenz flott fährt. Auch wenn man bis dahin schon viel Zeit verloren hat.  Ich selbst bin lieber auf der sicheren Seite. Schnell fahre ich dann mit hoher Kadenz, das ist sowieso ökonomischer, nicht erst seit Armstrong.




Ist schon klar, dass eine kurze Übersetzung schöner für die Gelenke ist und dass man die am Start verlohrene Zeit nciht so leicht auf der Strecke wieder aufholt, aber man muss dazu sagen, dass ich zwischen Lübeck(10m ü NN)-Bad Oldesloe(8m ü NN)-Hamburg(6m ü NN) rumfahre. 
Als ich das Rad aufgebaut habe, habe ich auch mit 42:15 (2,8:1) angefangen und das war auf der Strecke eine ganz schöne Kurbelei. Weiß ja nicht was ihr für Frequenzen gewohnt seid, aber ich fahre gerne was so um und bei 90 U/min, was bei der Übersetzung für gut 30km/h reichte. Für 45 km/h bräuchte man schon über 120 U/min, das finde ich nicht angenehm.
42:12 (3,5:1) passte als nächster Magic Gear, war allerdings in der Stadt wirklich zu lang - da taten mir abends die Knie ordentlich weh.
Mit bißchen gelängter Kette ging dann irgendwann 42:13 (3,2:1) und dabei bin ich dann geblieben. 
-in der Stadt mit 60 U/min locker mitrollen
-Strecke mit 90 U/min
-Ansprinten mit 120 U/min




> Und mit dem Mountainbike mit 2,1:1 gehen über 40.



Nicht schlecht.
Das wären selbst auf meinen 23x700 über 150 U/min und dein MTB hat bloß 26 Zoll, wie kurbelst Du das denn?



> Ist hier Frauenvolk anwesend?



Jehova?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (23. September 2009)

Ph187 schrieb:


> Ne 2,6er Übersetzung ist auf jeden Fall die schlechtere OPtion: Ich bin mit dem Rad jeden Tag wenigstens 50km unterwegs und habe keine Lust/Zeit ab 30km/h ins Leere zu treten



Dann fehlt dir einfach die Übung. Als ich mit dem ohne-Gang-fahren angefangen bin, musste es auch so eine dicke Übersetzung sein - mittlerweile habe ich aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich bei kleinerer Übersetzung (bspw. 42/16) insgesamt deutlich schneller bin, die Knie nicht mehr so schimpfen und dass das Fahren wesentlich mehr Spaß macht. Bei 3,x/1 beschleunigt man ja wie ein Ionentriebwerk, Freude kommt da nicht auf ...


----------



## Ph187 (23. September 2009)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Dann fehlt dir einfach die Übung. Als ich mit dem ohne-Gang-fahren angefangen bin, musste es auch so eine dicke Übersetzung sein - mittlerweile habe ich aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich bei kleinerer Übersetzung (bspw. 42/16) insgesamt deutlich schneller bin, die Knie nicht mehr so schimpfen und dass das Fahren wesentlich mehr Spaß macht. Bei 3,x/1 beschleunigt man ja wie ein Ionentriebwerk, Freude kommt da nicht auf ...



Mangelnde Erfahrung kann gut sein.
Bin erst seit diesem Jahr mit dem schnellen SSP unterwegs.
Vorher habe ich einen Gang nur am Holland-Uni-Rad gehabt, da war die Übersetzung vermutlich was Richtung 2:1, aber damit wollte ich ja auch nicht schnell fahren.
Aber so ganz verkehrt sollte ne Streckentrittfrequenz von ~90 U/min doch nicht sein, oder wie seid ihr hier alle unterwegs?


----------



## BSweet (23. September 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das sind keine Aufkleber, das ist drauf lackiert, werde ich natürlich nicht abschleifen. Stört mich auch keineswegs, ich finde es als Kontrastpunkte ebenso passend wie den roten Flaschenhalter. Übrigens habe ich ja schon ein aktuelleres Bild vom Razorblade gepostet, mit schwarzem Flite.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich das Rad mit der schwarzen Gabel natürlich auch ansprechender. Die alte gelbe Federgabel hatte halt noch in der Garage rumgelegen, und ich wollte das Rad einfach irgendwie schnell fahrbereit machen.



Das ist nicht lackiert:
Vorher:









Nachher:





Zumindest waren sie das bei mir nicht.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2009)

Ph187 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.
> Das wären selbst auf meinen 23x700 über 150 U/min und dein MTB hat bloß 26 Zoll, wie kurbelst Du das denn?



Mit den Füßen. Und dein Rennrad hat auch nur 26".


----------



## Homer Simpson (23. September 2009)

Hi,
hier mal mein Fixie und das von meinem Bruder:








An meinem sind jetzt auch Kettenspanner montiert.


PS: habt ihr eine Empfehlung für einen guten Reifen, der lange hält? Ich wohne am Berg und muss deshalb öfters mal skidden und der Vittoria Zaffiro macht das glaube ich nicht mehr lange mit.


----------



## m(A)ui (23. September 2009)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier mal mein Fixie [...]
> 
> An meinem sind jetzt auch Kettenspanner montiert.
> ...



Fixie mit Kettenspanner??

der Zaffiro gehoert schon zu den harten, verschleissarmen reifen. dass skidden als bremsmoeglichkeit stark auf die lebensdauer des reifens geht liegt in der natur der sache.

maui


----------



## Homer Simpson (23. September 2009)

Hi,

mit Kettenspanner mein ich das, was an dem Rad von meinen Bruder ist. Das was da an der Achse hinten dran ist damit man die Kette gut gespannt festschrauben kann. Schade, dass es keine besseren Reifen gibt zum Glück sind die ja nicht sonderlich teuer. Dann muss ich halt vorne mehr bremsen

Lukas


----------



## Matze L.E. (23. September 2009)

beide schick!


----------



## RazorRamon (23. September 2009)

BSweet schrieb:


> Das ist nicht lackiert:
> Vorher:
> 
> 
> ...


 Hast natürlich recht, ich habe nachgeschaut, bei mir sind das doch Aufkleber. Ich habe das mit Campa-Felgen verwechselt, die bei mir rumstehen, und lackierte Enbleme haben. Aber ich denke, ich werde die Aufkleber trotzdem drauf lassen, als Kontrastpunkte. Ich habe mich einfach an den Anblick gewöhnt. 

Sieht bei Dir aber gut aus, so wie es ist.


----------



## RealNBK (23. September 2009)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> Dann muss ich halt vorne mehr bremsen
> 
> Lukas


Was für, reifen, beine und die fahrstabilität durchaus von Vorteil ist.
Neete räder übrigens. Wenn die Räder aber außerhalb der Stadt genutzzt werden gehört da einfach ein RR-Bügel dran. Wem das zu unbequem ist, solte mal einwenig mit dem Material spielen. Man kann für jeden die apssende Sitzposition finden, wenn man nur lange genug sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (23. September 2009)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mit Kettenspanner mein ich das, was an dem Rad von meinen Bruder ist. Das was da an der Achse hinten dran ist damit man die Kette gut gespannt festschrauben kann. Schade, dass es keine besseren Reifen gibt zum Glück sind die ja nicht sonderlich teuer. Dann muss ich halt vorne mehr bremsen
> 
> Lukas


doof, dass es im deutschen nur ein Wort fuer beide ausfuehrungen von spannern gibt. ;-)
du kannst auch reifenschonendere fixed bremstechniken erlernen als skidden.

gruss,
maui


----------



## Bikefritzel (23. September 2009)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> PS: habt ihr eine Empfehlung für einen guten Reifen, der lange hält? Ich wohne am Berg und muss deshalb öfters mal skidden und der Vittoria Zaffiro macht das glaube ich nicht mehr lange mit.



zwar in allen bedingungen ein bisschen schlechter als der zaffiro aber hält bei mir ewig (auch gefühlt länger als der zaffiro) ist der kenda kontender. und das beste: kostet beim rose unter 7.


----------



## ufp (23. September 2009)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> 1x1 mit Facelift ...


Sehr schön


----------



## Ph187 (23. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Mit den Füßen. Und dein Rennrad hat auch nur 26".




..und den Beinen, schon klar.
Als ich den letzten Satz Reifen gekauft habe, hat 23x700, 28" verdächtig gut auf die Laufräder gepasst.



Homer Simpson schrieb:


> PS: habt ihr eine Empfehlung für einen guten Reifen, der lange hält? Ich wohne am Berg und muss deshalb öfters mal skidden und der Vittoria Zaffiro macht das glaube ich nicht mehr lange mit.



Sind Vittoria Rubino, die laufen schön, halten bis jetzt relativ gut .. und trotz ungünstiger Straßenverhältnisse hab ich damit erst eine Panne auf 2500km gehabt


----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2009)

Ph187 schrieb:


> ..und den Beinen, schon klar.
> Als ich den letzten Satz Reifen gekauft habe, hat 23x700, 28" verdächtig gut auf die Laufräder gepasst.


Dann halt mal nen Zollstock daneben. 



Ph187 schrieb:


> HS:
> Sind Vittoria Rubino, die laufen schön, halten bis jetzt relativ gut .. und trotz ungünstiger Straßenverhältnisse hab ich damit erst eine Panne auf 2500km gehabt



Ja, gute Stadtradreifen.


----------



## nevercroak (24. September 2009)

Ph187 schrieb:


> Sind Vittoria Rubino, die laufen schön, halten bis jetzt relativ gut .. und trotz ungünstiger Straßenverhältnisse hab ich damit erst eine Panne auf 2500km gehabt



Ich will hier auch nochmal für Rubino und Zaffiro stimmen!

Auf über 4000km nur zwei Pannen, das eine war die unmöglichste die es gibt: Ein Nagel steckte senkrecht im Reifen drin  
Und das andere Mal bin ich noch 2 Wochen mit nem arg runtergeskiddeten Reifen gefahren bis er an ein paar Stellen schon
Beulen gemacht hat - er hat dann auf eine Schotterstraße seinen Tod gefunden.


----------



## trapperjohn (24. September 2009)

Hm, komisch. Meine 25mm Zaffiros fuhren sich total unkomfortabel (bspw. im Vergleich mit 23mm Pro2Race) und ließen sich später nur mit der Zange von den DP18 entfernen ...





Zur Zeit fahre ich 28mm Stelvios - definitiv eine Empfehlung, wenn sie durch Rahmen/Gabel passen. Auf den Komfortgewinn ggü. 23mm will ich persönlich nicht mehr verzichten.

Und Platten hab ich irgendwie nur am MTB ...


----------



## Bikefritzel (24. September 2009)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Meine 25mm Zaffiros ... ließen sich später nur mit der Zange von den DP18 entfernen ...



ich hab jetzt schon angst vor meinem ersten platten in meinem zaffiro. der alte hats allerdings auch ein paar1000 km ohne gemacht warum also nicht auch der neue.



trapperjohn schrieb:


> Und Platten hab ich irgendwie nur am MTB ...


speziell zur wiesn zeit liegen hier extrem viele scherben rum und die bringen mir nicht nur glück


----------



## Ph187 (24. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Dann halt mal nen Zollstock daneben.



Och nö, Zollstock ist im Keller, Rad im Wohnzimmer .. die treffen sich eher selten. 
Was brauchst Du denn für dicke MTB Reifen in der Stadt, dass die auf nen ähnlichen Abrollumfang kommen?




chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, gute Stadtradreifen.



Ein  Träumchen 



> Zur Zeit fahre ich 28mm Stelvios - definitiv eine Empfehlung, wenn sie durch Rahmen/Gabel passen. Auf den Komfortgewinn ggü. 23mm will ich persönlich nicht mehr verzichten.
> 
> Und Platten hab ich irgendwie nur am MTB ... .



Die Stelvios hatte ich mal in 23mm.
Und obwohl die von Schwalbe ja als relativ pannensicher angepriesen werden, stand ich damit trotz richtigem Reifendruck und täglicher Kontrolle teilweise 3 mal die Woche, weil sich da selbst die kleinsten Splitter schnell durchgearbeitet haben.
Durch den Vittoria ist bisher nur eine große Glasscherbe durchgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (24. September 2009)

Ph187 schrieb:


> Och nö, Zollstock ist im Keller, Rad im Wohnzimmer .. die treffen sich eher selten.
> Was brauchst Du denn für dicke MTB Reifen in der Stadt, dass die auf nen ähnlichen Abrollumfang kommen?



In der Stadt brauch ich gar keine MTB-Reifen. Ansonsten halt ganz normal. Schon ein 2" Reifen dürfte etwa so hoch sein wie dein Rennradteil. Hier ist ein 2,4er Racing Ralph in 26" neben einem in 35-622 (der etwa 2,5 cm höher bauen dürfte als dein Reifen):


----------



## RazorRamon (24. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Schon ein 2" Reifen dürfte etwa so hoch sein wie dein Rennradteil.


Das habe ich schon einmal gehört, ist aber schlichtweg falsch. Das lässt sich ganz einfach feststellen, wenn man mal ein Rad mit Rennradbereifung in ein Mountainbike für 26er Räder einbaut, da ist dann nach vorne schon etwas weniger Platz.

Richtig ist lediglich, dass der Größenunterschied nicht allzu viel ausmacht, aber er ist noch vorhanden.


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2009)

dazu kommt, dass der MTB-Reifen duch den niedrigeren Druck eine größere Auflagefläche hat und somit beim Abrollen noch mal einen Ticker kleiner ist.
Wohingegen ein aufgepumpter RR-reifen kaum "einfedert".


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2009)

komfort erst jenseits 25mm 

vorne: michelin dynamic 700 x 32c
hinten: ne hutchinson urban tour 32C,
der aber deutlich weniger volumen hat,
gibt's aber wohl auch in 38C.


----------



## keks'(: (25. September 2009)

bahnhofsschleuder... .






muttern vorne muss ich noch iwie ersetzen.. .


----------



## wynklah (26. September 2009)

Tolle Schleuder! Rückstrahler raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. September 2009)

neuer singlespeeder inner garage ,den rahmen könnte einer vom sperrmüll kennen, konnte ihn nicht stehen lassen und habe in mit rest teilen wieder fit gemacht ,14,3kg chromo 
wird das ein oder andere cc rennen (amateur) in der gegend bestreiten yeah


----------



## RealNBK (26. September 2009)

Bremse*N*?????


----------



## wynklah (26. September 2009)

vorne ist doch eine - mit extra langer Leitung


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. September 2009)

eine reicht hab aber keine fittings mehr fürne ne ranzige hays sole also barspin tauglich


----------



## ewoq (26. September 2009)

was hast du da auf den lenker aufgezogen?


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. September 2009)

ist vom ergometer übrig geblieben yeah


----------



## Tucana (27. September 2009)

Ich will mein GT auch mal kurz vorstellen:



























Der Lenker und der Vorbau werden noch ausgetauscht, Vorbau ist schon da, Lenker noch auf dem Weg ..

Was ich euch aber fragen wollte ist, welche Übersetzung ihr fährt. Ich hab derzeit 36T/16T verbaut und so benötige ich keinen Kettenspanner. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich vorne nicht doch 32T draufkloppen sollte ...


----------



## divergent! (27. September 2009)

ich hab am talera 39/18 und bin damit auch im gelände recht glücklich. auf der straße passt es auch. auf meinen anderen ssper wird aber 32/16 kommen. da kommt man den ein oder anderen berg besser hoch. da musst du sicher etwas probieren was dir besser gefällt. ist ja auch ne individuelle sache zwecks kraft usw...


----------



## m(A)ui (28. September 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Ich will mein GT auch mal kurz vorstellen:


gefaellt mir!
 was ist der einsatzbereich? street oder mtb-touren?

maui


----------



## exto (28. September 2009)

Tucana schrieb:


> Ich will mein GT auch mal kurz vorstellen:



Sehr, sehr geiles Teil 

Vielleicht (nee, ganz bestimmt) würde ich an deiner Stelle noch die fiesen Warn- und sonstigen Aufkleber von der Zocchi entfernen...

Ich hab immer das Gefühl, die werden in einer Blindenwerkstatt aufgezogen, in der die Arbeiter Fellhandschuhe tragen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob1111 (28. September 2009)

Vor allem würde ich die Bremszüge an der Gabel festmachen...


----------



## kon (28. September 2009)

seeehr geiles gt. die farbkombi gefällt sehr.

was sind das für michelin's?


----------



## chickenway-user (28. September 2009)

kon schrieb:


> seeehr geiles gt. die farbkombi gefällt sehr.
> 
> was sind das für michelin's?



Hot S. Gibts aber glaub ich nicht mehr in rot. 

Echt schönes Ding!


----------



## kon (28. September 2009)

thx

hier scheints die noch zu geben


----------



## oztafan kolibri (28. September 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Low-Budget SSP. Es war mal ein Dunkelgrün-Violettgrau marmoriertes Hawk. Neuaufbau erfolgte aus der Restekiste und den aufgearbeiteten Originalteilen. Vielleicht tausche ich noch die Racing Ralphs gegen einen Satz Schwalbe Kojak.

Grüsse

Ralph


----------



## wynklah (28. September 2009)

Sieht toll aus! Wie hast Du den Rahmen behandelt?


----------



## oztafan kolibri (28. September 2009)

@wynklah: Dankeschön ! Der Rahmen wurde (mühsam ) von Hand entlackt und mit 60er Schleifleinen blank  und rauh gemacht (geht sicher auch per Sandstrahlen, Ziel war aber möglichst kostenneutral zu arbeiten), DANN NUR NOCH MIT SAUBEREN HÄNDEN BERÜHREN. Ich habe mir dann aus Streusalz, Wasser und Essig eine herbe Säure gekocht (auch hier gibt's Alternativen - Salzsäure etwa) und mit dem Blumensprüher über 3 Wochen weg den Rahmen 3- 4 mal täglich benetzt (Obacht: nicht zu nass machen, sonst läuft die frische Oxidschicht wieder runter). Dann mit der Gasflamme ordentlich drübergeflammt (das macht das Eisenoxid von der Farbe her etwas kontrastreicher und trocknet gleichzeitig das Ganze). Zum Schluss mit Owatrol versiegelt. Das erhält im Gegensatz zu klassischem Rostumwandler (z.B. Fertan) die Farbe, macht das Ganze aber berührfest und stoppt den Oxidationsprozess. Fertig 

Grüsse

Ralph


----------



## Baxx (28. September 2009)

Sehr geil gemacht!


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. September 2009)

oztafan kolibri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein Low-Budget SSP. Es war mal ein Dunkelgrün-Violettgrau marmoriertes Hawk. Neuaufbau erfolgte aus der Restekiste und den aufgearbeiteten Originalteilen. Vielleicht tausche ich noch die Racing Ralphs gegen einen Satz Schwalbe Kojak.
> 
> ...


 
´Der "Lack" kommt krass
Fährst damit mehr Straße od. auch Gelände?
Wegen Reifen:Fahre die smart sam u. finde die echt gut auf der straße u. auf schotter taugen die auch,selbst wenns bissle schlammig wird passt das noch.
gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecci (29. September 2009)

so, hab auch mal eines gebastelt.
Ist ein altes "Victoria Vicky".
Die Torpedo-schaltung wurde auf die feste, direkte Übersetzung reduziert; somit hat das Rad eine Rücktrittbremse.
Würde es auch als Budget-Singlespeed bezeichnen, da die meisten Teile bei mir zu Hause rumgeflogen sind und ich das Bike für 25 in einem guten Zustand erworben habe.
Peace


----------



## RazorRamon (29. September 2009)

Irgendwie stören mich die Reifen. Ich würde fette schwarze montieren, dann passts!


----------



## singlestoph (29. September 2009)




----------



## RazorRamon (29. September 2009)

Schöne Fotos, aber ist beim letzten absichtlich die hintere Kasette nicht mehr drauf? 

Man muss sich doch seiner Gänge nicht schämen, oder?


----------



## Spook (29. September 2009)

zu dem GT hätte ich auch noch zwei fragen

1. warum der Umwerfer? etwa als Kettenführung
2. was ist denn das für eine Kurbel/Kettenblatt

mfg

Felix


----------



## epic2006 (29. September 2009)

Hier mal was farbiges, mein erstes SSP






 

 

 

 

 

 



ein paar Details wurden/werden wohl noch geändert, so ist jetzt ein Heylight LRS mit purple-Naben und Mavic 117 dran, ein weißer Corratec-Sattel und Schwalbe Marathon-Racer in 26x1,5. Folgen wird noch ein xtr-Steuersatz, der befindet sich noch auf dem Postweg.

Rahmen: 93er Corratec BOW205 Stahl Gr. 5 abgebeizt und neu lackiert (lassen), Gabel: Spinner BigFork, Übersetzung ist 36:14, Stronglight KB auf T´Gear-Kurbel, 26er Ghostring, Innenlager BB-UN52, Stütze und Vorbau Syncros Gen. II/Cattleprod mit Noodle, Bremsen DiaComp SS7/Shimano XTR900 mit KoolStop-Belägen, Steuersatz Tioga Avenger 1 1/8" schraub, ChillPills und Ringle H2O, MAXX Booster und Humpert DH-Lenker, Griffe PRO.

Das letzte Thumbnail ist die Vorlage für das Farbkonzept gewesen, Swatch Bond Collection.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (29. September 2009)

Saucool. 

E.


----------



## rob1111 (29. September 2009)

Mal wieder was *schwarzes* fürs den schönen Herbst 

Ein Resterad mit 48:17, gut zum trainieren und in München rumfahren (bei jedem Wetter).
Muss mir nur überlegen wie ich es mache wenn ich ne neue Kette hab, dann wird der Magic-Gear nicht mehr passen. Hoffentlich reicht es, wenn ich dann für die ersten paarhundert Kilometer auf 48/16 gehe


----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2009)

@epic2006: konzept schön durchgezogen!

mich schüttelt es zwar bei lila/grün aber egal


----------



## singlestoph (29. September 2009)

Spook schrieb:


> zu dem GT hätte ich auch noch zwei fragen
> 
> 1. warum der Umwerfer? etwa als Kettenführung
> 
> ...



weil es schlichweg verobten ist an singlespeedrennen mit gangaschaltung zu fahren .....

die zwei tage touren fahren nachher hat er singlespeed gemacht weil er ein stück schaltkabel verloren oder genervt weggeschmissen hat weil es immer in die speichen kam ohne kabel drinnen .... und hat wunderbar geklappt, jetzt hats sich wieder gänge ....


----------



## RazorRamon (29. September 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Muss mir nur überlegen wie ich es mache wenn ich ne neue Kette hab, dann wird der Magic-Gear nicht mehr passen. Hoffentlich reicht es, wenn ich dann für die ersten paarhundert Kilometer auf 48/16 gehe


Das wird mit 48/16 wohl kaum passen, und mit ein paar hundert Kilometer tut sich bei der Kette auch noch nicht allzu viel. Wenn die Kette, die Du jetzt fährst nicht gerade extrem gelängt ist, dann könnte es mit neuer Kette, wenn es nicht sowieso schon passt, ausreichen, das Ausfallende lediglich einen oder zwei Millimeter weiter auf zu feilen. Aber Vorsicht, das macht schnell einen Unterschied von knallfester zu ganz lockerer Kette aus.


----------



## olli (29. September 2009)

Hurra, mein Herbstbike ist fertig. *Fast. *
Licht und Schutzbleche sind schon da, aber ich hatte
noch nicht die Lust und zeit zum Anbau. Das Nabendynamo VR ist auf jeden Fall heiß auf seinen ersten "Einsatz".


----------



## FOCUSpower (29. September 2009)

was verbirgt sich denn da spannendes in der mailorder kiste?


----------



## olli (29. September 2009)

Ein schöner Rahmen für meinen 69er... 

Der ehemalige Kindertrailer ist übrigens wie gemacht für Rahmenkartons.


----------



## oztafan kolibri (29. September 2009)

@ Baxx: Danke  !

@MTB_Tom: Eigentlich vor allem zur Arbeit und um den Ort rum, also ein kleines bisschen Schotter, manchmal bisschen Waldwege. Wenn die RRs (das sind die runtergenudelten von meinem Fully - und - auch wenn's echt infantil ist - ich heisse Ralph  Harr Harr) weichen müssen, werden's glaub Kojaks oder Fat Franks in Schwarz. Smart Sam hab ich für's Querrad auch schon in der engeren Wahl - danke für den Tipp

Grüsse

Ralph


----------



## Matze L.E. (29. September 2009)

das corratec rockt. vor allem mit dem ghostring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskarle96 (30. September 2009)

Nach einigem Hin und her, (gibt nen Thread drüber), hier nun endlich mein fertiges Surly für die Stadt!



Teile:
Rahmen - Surly 1x1 in 22 Zoll, antraziet gepulvert, schwarze Aluschrauben
Gabel - Manitou SX mit TPC, Aluschaft und 100 mm Federweg in rot
Steuersatz - King schwarz, Carbonspacer
Vorbau - Roox schwarz beschichtet
Lenker - Azonic Doublewall silber
Stütze - NC17 Empire schwarz
Sattel - Specialized Avatar in 155
Klemme - Surly
Spanner - Kore schwarz in Stahl
Laufräder - vorne GT schwarz, schwarze Sapim Speichen, schwarze Prolock-Nippel,schwarze Mavic 719 Felge
hinten Hügi schwarz gelackt mit Alu Freilauf, Rest wie vorne, 15er Stahlritzel
Reifen - Specialized Nimbus in 1,5
Bremsen - XT 739, Koolstop Beläge, XTR-Züge grau, ADP Carbon-Booster
Kurbel - XT 739, schwarzes Ringle Blatt 42 Zähne, schwarze Tiso Aluschrauben
Innenlager - Race Face Taperlock mit 113mm Welle
Pedale - schwarze industriegelagerte Taiwan-Teile
Kette - XT 9-fach mit Surly Kettenspanner
Griffe - Oury Lock-on

Kommentare erwünscht, ich weiß Reifen sind nicht schön, werden nächste Saison auch getauscht! Lenker is echt krass, aber sehr bequem........, Sattel bleibt auch so, bin dran gewöhnt!

Mit der Kette bin ich selbst unsicher, war übrig, aber ich traue ihr irgendwie nicht....

Decals kommen die Tage vielleicht endlich bei mir an!


----------



## BQuark (30. September 2009)

Ich würde den vorderen Brake-Booster abmachen.


----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2009)

schwarze teile gegen silber würde es imho bringen.

ist das eine 4-kant xt?


----------



## zaskarle96 (30. September 2009)

Japp is vierkant! Das Silber der Kurbel find ich nen schönen Kontrast! Die Spacer der nabe hätt ich gern in schwarz, weiß aber nicht woher und den lenker wollt ich auch mal elxoieren lassen.....


----------



## epic2006 (30. September 2009)

Danke für die Blumen, evtl demnächst ein aktuelleres Foto. Das mit dem Ghostring musste sein, weil ich Kettenspanner nicht schön (hässlich!) finde. Leider hat meiner einer das Schaltauge abgesägt und der Magic-Gear hat nicht funktioniert bzw mir einen saftigen Abflug bescheert als die Kette absprang.

Seit dem das Teil läuft bin ich vom SSP-Fahren überzeugt und eine neue Swatch ist bereits bestellt, man darf gespannt bleiben.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Onegear (30. September 2009)

ich find das Surly auch ganz hübsch. Du scheinst irgendwas um die 2m zu sein oder ?! 
Die Booster wären auch nicht so mein Fall. Ausserdem gehören an ein Stahlbike keine Carbonspacer, aber das ist nur meine Meinung 
Sind die Lock On Ourys mit den normalen vergleichbar, also vom Komfort her ? Kann man bei den Lock Ons die Griffgummis einzeln tauschen oder muss man immer den kompletten Satz neu kaufen ?

MfG
onegear


----------



## Matze L.E. (30. September 2009)

also ich würd ja die bremssockel umsetzen und 28"er reinbauen...


----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2009)

Onegear schrieb:


> ...
> Sind die Lock On Ourys mit den normalen vergleichbar, also vom Komfort her ?



sind eine minimale spur härter



Onegear schrieb:


> Kann man bei den Lock Ons die Griffgummis einzeln tauschen oder muss man immer den kompletten Satz neu kaufen ?


gibt die zwei gummis auch ohen schellen zu kaufen.
die schellen müßten bei allen odis die gleichen sein.


----------



## zaskarle96 (30. September 2009)

Das mit den Ourys ist korrekt! Der reine Griffsatz kostet so um die 15 und alle gängigen Lockringe passen dran!

Über die Spacer hab ich auch nachgedacht, habe noch schwarze hier, werde vielleicht wieder tauschen.........dachte nur Carbon passt wegen den ADPs...

28? Na sehr gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapperjohn (30. September 2009)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Gabel - Manitou SX mit TPC, Aluschaft und 100 mm Federweg in rot



Baut die Gabel für das 1x1 nicht viel zu hoch? Da gehört eine 410mm Starrgabel rein - das entspricht ~60mm Federgabel?


----------



## nutallabrot (1. Oktober 2009)

HA! Mein altes Cilo! Es findet doch alles seinen Weg zu olli!




olli schrieb:


>


----------



## zaskarle96 (1. Oktober 2009)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Baut die Gabel für das 1x1 nicht viel zu hoch? Da gehört eine 410mm Starrgabel rein - das entspricht ~60mm Federgabel?



Nö, das passt sehr gut und sieht geometriemäßig auch nicht verkehrt aus!


----------



## trapperjohn (1. Oktober 2009)

zaskarle96 schrieb:


> Nö, das passt sehr gut und sieht geometriemäßig auch nicht verkehrt aus!



Na ich weiß nicht, das sieht im Vergleich schon irgendwie komisch aus:


----------



## arnonym71 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt ist mein aktuelles Projekt auch fast fertig und da heute schönes Licht war, habe ich schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Über die Bike-Kategorie lass ich einfach euch entscheiden. 
Der Rahmen ist ein Maxx T-Bone aus den 90ern und die Gabel 'ne Surly.









Grüße
Markus


----------



## bRaveaRt (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leutz ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet und würde euch auch gerne mal meinen Umbau vorstellen, den ich gerade auf die Beine gestellt habe 
Das Bike ist komplett Custom Made, so nun mal ein paar Fakten dazu...

Rahmen: 
Kinesis 7005 Alu Dirt Frame (Baugleich mit Pirate Billy Bones, Bergamont Kiez)
tiefschwarz matt pulverbeschichtet

Gabel: 
Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1, 100mm Federweg,
Gabelbrücke hochglanz poliert (mit der Hand) der Rest matt schwarz lackiert

Steuersatz:
FSA industriegelagert + Hohlspindel vom Cane Creek Monsta

Laufräder:
Sun Double Wide 26" 32 Loch (deep candy red lackiert)
Nabe vorne White Industries (Industrielager) (deep candy red lackiert)
Nabe hinten XT Disc (deep candy red lackiert)
Speichen schwarz

Reifen: 
Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35x26"
Schläuche Schwalbe
Felgenband Schwalbe

Schnellspanner:
Salsa Stainless (gold,rot,grün eloxiert)

Bremsen:
Hayes Sole 180er Scheibe vorne und hinten

Kurbel:
LX holotec mit 32er Ritzel + CNC gefrästen FSA Kettenschutz

Innenlager: 
XT holotec

Pedalen:
Primo BMX Pedalen (Industrielager)

Antrieb:
Kette Sram Single Speed
Kettenspanner Point SSP-Foot-1
Umbau auf Single Speed (Adapter für die Kassette Eigenbau) + 13er Ritzel

Lenker:
Easton DH

Vorbau:
Point Racing DH 60mm (deep candy red lackiert)

Sattel:
KHE Dirt

Gewicht 12,6kg

das war´s glaub ich erstmal  einige Details folgen demnächst
ich würde sagen... Bilder sprechen Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerome (3. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Räder hier. Heute traue ich mich auch mal eines zu zeigen.
Bin wegen meiner Erkältung leider ans Bett/Wohnung gebunden und konnte nicht in den Keller. Also musste das Rad zur Fertigstellung in die Wohnung. Meine Frau und meine Kinder waren begeistert Naja die Kinder schon, sie konnte ihre Freude nicht so schön zeigen.
Muss noch geputzt werden, dann kann ich es meinem Kumpel schenken.
Fehlt noch eine orange Klingel und ich sehe gerade, ich muss den vorderen Bremsschuh ausrichten.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Oktober 2009)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## M!tch (4. Oktober 2009)

das peugeot ist richtig geil. (aber mir persönlich wäre ein flacherer vorbau lieber und der sattel ist auch nicht so meins)

dein kumpel müsste man sein.


----------



## Jerome (4. Oktober 2009)

M!tch schrieb:


> das peugeot ist richtig geil. (aber mir persönlich wäre ein flacherer vorbau lieber und der sattel ist auch nicht so meins)
> 
> dein kumpel müsste man sein.


Bei dem Vorbau und Sattel hast'e recht, am meinem Giant sieht das auch ganz anders aus, das wäre eher deine Mischung. Aber die Restekiste gab nichts "besseres" her, das Bike sollte ja auch schwarz glänzen. Und flache Vorbauten habe ich nur in Alu. Und zu guter Letzt:  Der Kumpel ist auch nicht soooo der Sportler.

Habe noch einen alten Stahrahmen im Keller, voll verchromt (schreibt man das so?) Mache die Tage mal ein Bild, vielleicht kann ihn ja einer gebrauchen Tretlager mit Pedalen gehört dazu. Ich lasse mal die Bilder sprechen.


----------



## Onegear (4. Oktober 2009)

bRaveaRt schrieb:


> Nabe vorne White Industries (Industrielager) (deep candy red lackiert)



dafür wurden schon Leute ins Gefängnis gesperrt 


Mal abgesehen davon, dass du dich hier zwar mit deinem Singlespeed-betriebenen Bike im Singlespeed Forum scheinbar an der rechten Stelle befindest, solltest du vielleicht eher die DDU Foren checken. Da springen die ganzen Dirt Jumper und Streeter rum... 
soll kein Anschiss sein, nur so als Tip.

Das Bike ist schon nett, aber der Spacerturm gehört weg !

edit: wo fährst du denn mit den Reifen ? Wald ? und die Bremsleitungslassos könnten dir auch zum Verhängnis werden (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)


----------



## arrowfreak (4. Oktober 2009)

Einen voll verchromten Rahmen? Habenwill!


----------



## bRaveaRt (4. Oktober 2009)

@onegear ich weiß das die Dirtler woanders sind 
Das Spacertrumm ist nur Übergang, hab das Bike Freitag auf Samstag Nacht zusammen gebaut.... erst Felgen eingespeicht usw.... und da das Gabelrohr viel zu kurz war, wurde ein Adapter reingepresst, den ich noch abdrehen muss, dann sind auch die die hässlichen Spacer weg =P

Ich fahr im Skatepark, Dirt Parks, unsere private 4cross und Freeride Strecke, deshalb kann ich mit so Semi Slicks und Dirt Reifen nix anfangen, weil ich es vielseitig nutze 

Bremsleitungen werden noch durch die Hohlspindel geführt..
wie gesagt habs erst von Freitag auf Samstag aufgebaut, da aber Samstag Feiertag war, konnte ich die kleinen Sachen noch nicht erledigen


----------



## RazorRamon (4. Oktober 2009)

Dem Razorblade habe ich neue Reifen spendiert, die 1,4er TomSlick hatten für den Einsatzzweck (Stadt, Radwege, Überland, Feldwege) etwas zu wenig Komfort. Die Optik spielte zwar (fast) keine Rolle, aber diese billigen und robusten Reifen von Decathlon sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus, und die gleichen rollen auf dem Rad meines Sohnes schon ewig ohne Panne!


----------



## thodeg (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist mein erstes MTB-Singlespeed.


----------



## ufp (4. Oktober 2009)

arnonym71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> jetzt ist mein aktuelles Projekt auch fast fertig und da heute schönes Licht war, habe ich schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht.
> Über die Bike-Kategorie lass ich einfach euch entscheiden.
> Der Rahmen ist ein Maxx T-Bone aus den 90ern und die Gabel 'ne Surly.


Über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten, auf jeden Fall ein seltenes und wie ich finde, originelles Rad 
Und, ist das ein Race Face Diabolus Vorbau?

@Jerome
Auch nett.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Handy von Orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnonym71 (5. Oktober 2009)

Nee, das ist kein Diabolus, das ist ein ganz infamer Nachbau.
Aber billig war er wenigstens (20 Öcken).


----------



## doctor worm (5. Oktober 2009)

arnonym71 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> jetzt ist mein aktuelles Projekt auch fast fertig und da heute schönes Licht war, habe ich schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht.
> Über die Bike-Kategorie lass ich einfach euch entscheiden.
> Der Rahmen ist ein Maxx T-Bone aus den 90ern und die Gabel 'ne Surly.
> ...



Musste das nochmal auf die neue Seite holen, ist ja auf der Seite vorher fast untergegangen.
Ich finds wirklich sehr konsequent aufgebaut und wirklich mal was anderes, großes Kino


----------



## bonebreaker666 (5. Oktober 2009)

Das mattschwarze MAXX hat was...da sag nochmal einer, schwarze Bikes wären Einheitsbrei 

Du möchtest nicht zufällig das Inferno-VR loswerden?


----------



## Splatter666 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich such auch noch eins 

Sehr geiles Maxx, auch wenn mir die Gabel zu hoch bauen würde...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## arnonym71 (5. Oktober 2009)

Nee, das Inferno bleibt, aber bei ebay sind immer mal welche drin fürn fuffy (VR).
Ich glaub die Hinterräder sind oft kaputtgegangen ...


----------



## chri55 (5. Oktober 2009)

was ist denn das für ein Hinterrad?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (5. Oktober 2009)

Och, also meine früheren Inferno-HR hatten eigtl. immer ganz gut gehalten, sogar im DS-Einsatz...einzig das letzte ist bei 'ner unsanften Landung mit zu wenig Druck auf dem Reifen auf der Kante einer Treppenstufe gebrochen


----------



## divergent! (5. Oktober 2009)

hmm...also der maxx rahmen an sich ist ja cool. könnte man was schickes aufbauen. aber der aufbau gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht.

trotzdem gut tritt damit


----------



## arnonym71 (5. Oktober 2009)

Das Hinterrad ist ein Shimano-Wheel aus der LX-Serie. Die gabs Ende der 90er, sind aber schnell wieder verschwunden, weil sie wohl zu schwer waren. Bisher hälts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (5. Oktober 2009)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Musste das nochmal auf die neue Seite holen, ist ja auf der Seite vorher fast untergegangen.
> Ich finds wirklich sehr konsequent aufgebaut und wirklich mal was anderes, großes Kino


 
.........und ob das ein geiles Spielzeug ist! 

Mein Razorblade mit anderen Reifen muss ich aber auch noch mal auf die neue Seite holen (weil ich es so gerne sehe)


----------



## Matze L.E. (5. Oktober 2009)

> (weil ich es so gerne sehe)



dann schau's dir auf der festplatte an... so oft muss das nun echt nicht hier rein.


----------



## Ketchyp (5. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> .........und ob das ein geiles Spielzeug ist!
> 
> Mein Razorblade mit anderen Reifen muss ich aber auch noch mal auf die neue Seite holen (weil ich es so gerne sehe)
> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/razorbladeneuereif4c0ivk85.jpg



Kette hat auf gut Glück gepasst?!


----------



## underdog01 (5. Oktober 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> dann schau's dir auf der festplatte an... so oft muss das nun echt nicht hier rein.




Danke!


----------



## RazorRamon (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Matze & underdog: Da es sich ja um ein neues Foto handelt, habe ich mir auch erlaubt, es hochzuladen. Wenn draußen wieder die Sonne scheint, mache ich auch noch Bilder unterwegs. Versprochen, die kriegt Ihr dann auch zu sehen! 

Außerdem ist das hier, man lese und staune, eine "Galerie". Wer also Fotos postet, macht es richtig, wer sich darüber beschwert, und das nur mit Blablabla, ist ja sowas von schief gewickelt!

@Ketchyp: Die Kette war bei 44:18 einen Tick zu knackig stramm, da habe ich die Ausfallenden etwa 1 mm aufgefeilt, jetzt passt es perfekt!


----------



## insanerider (5. Oktober 2009)

mit komplett schwarzen (und vor allem neuen reifen) sieht es a)besser aus und b)rollt es viel besser. achja ne carbongabel gabs auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wenn draußen wieder die Sonne scheint, mache ich auch noch Bilder unterwegs. Versprochen, die kriegt Ihr dann auch zu sehen!



noch mehr



RazorRamon schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das hier, man lese und staune, eine "Galerie". Wer also Fotos postet, macht es richtig...



Aber nich immer das gleiche Rad, du und dein Rad scheinen ein übertriebenes Geltungsbedürfnis zu haben


----------



## ufp (6. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> @ Matze & underdog: Da es sich ja um ein neues Foto handelt, habe ich mir auch erlaubt, es hochzuladen. Wenn draußen wieder die Sonne scheint, mache ich auch noch Bilder unterwegs. Versprochen, die kriegt Ihr dann auch zu sehen!
> 
> Außerdem ist das hier, man lese und staune, eine "Galerie". Wer also Fotos postet, macht es richtig, wer sich darüber beschwert, und das nur mit Blablabla, ist ja sowas von schief gewickelt!



Sag, postest du dein Rad auch nocheinmal, wenn du neue Schaltzüge verbaut hast  ?

Oder mehr oder weniger Luft in die Reifen getan hast?


----------



## Splatter666 (6. Oktober 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> Sag, postest du dein Rad auch nocheinmal, wenn du neue Schaltzüge verbaut hast  ?



Naja, dann hätte es hier aber nichts mehr verloren... 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Oktober 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> noch mehr
> 
> 
> 
> Aber nich immer das gleiche Rad, du und dein Rad scheinen ein übertriebenes Geltungsbedürfnis zu haben


 
Mein Rad und ich haben wahrscheinlich das übertriebenste Geltungsbedürfnis in der gesamten Singlespeedszene! 

Splatter666 hat natürlich den Denkfehler von ufp schonungslos offengelegt. Schaltzüge wird mein Razorblade wenn überhaupt höchstens nach meinem Tod erhalten! Und wer sollte es dann hier posten! 

Nein, ich lege in meinem Testament fest, dass keins meiner Singlespeeder jemals mit einer Schaltung verunstaltet werden darf! Geht das, irgendwelche Notare hier, oder vielleicht Barbara Salesch?


----------



## lightmetal (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie du Typ nervst ey, unglaublich. Geh mit deinem Razorblade auf der Autobahn spielen.


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Oktober 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Wie du Typ nervst ey, unglaublich. Geh mit deinem Razorblade auf der Autobahn spielen.


 
Gut, das macht mir Spaß (Nerven meine ich, jedenfalls eine bestimmte Art von Leuten, auf der Autobahn spielen, ja, manchmal auch, aber nicht ohne meinen Vierzylinder auf zwei Rädern! )

Und ich habe auch noch Fotos für die Galerie (darum geht es ja hier immer noch) ! Übrigens hat mich noch nie jemand in einem Forum genervt. Ich lese nur was ich will, und schaue mir auch nur die Fotos an, die mir gefallen. Ja, diese Option hat eigentlich jeder!


----------



## divergent! (6. Oktober 2009)

naja wenigstens hat er nen gescheiten hund


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2009)

penetrant


----------



## lightmetal (6. Oktober 2009)

Scheinbar auch ein interessanteres Rad als dieses Razorblade.


----------



## ottokarina (6. Oktober 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Scheinbar auch ein interessanteres Rad als dieses Razorblade.



zumindest mal ne abwechslung. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (6. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> penetrant



word!


----------



## wynklah (6. Oktober 2009)

Razorblade? Hab' ich was verpasst?


----------



## nullvektor (6. Oktober 2009)

hi
hier mal ein foto von einer netten rheintour.war dann leider auch der letzte sonnige tag.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/484638]
	
[/URL]


----------



## underdog01 (6. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Razorblade? Hab' ich was verpasst?



Vielleicht hast Du Ihn schon länger (zu Recht) auf Deiner ignore-Liste? Ansonsten hättest Du RazorRamon und sein ach so tolles "Razorblade" sicher nicht übersehen können...


----------



## chri55 (6. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Razorblade? Hab' ich was verpasst?



soll ichs nochmal zitieren?


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2009)

Da ich jetzt wieder eingängig unterwegs bin:


----------



## brndch (6. Oktober 2009)

mein altes rad mit  neuem rahmen/Gabel


----------



## divergent! (6. Oktober 2009)

das salsa ist echt schick.


----------



## wynklah (6. Oktober 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt wieder eingängig unterwegs bin:



Aaaaah! Das Raaaaaaaaaaaazorblaaaaaaaaaaade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wynklah (6. Oktober 2009)

Aber die Photos sind toll! Hast Du die nachbearbeitet?


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Aaaaah! Das Raaaaaaaaaaaazorblaaaaaaaaaaade!



Das verstehen wir als Beleidigung!


----------



## Matze L.E. (6. Oktober 2009)

das rockhopper ist irgendwie immer schick, obwohl es eigentlich garnicht so besonders ist (nichts für ungut ). die kamera trägt sicher ihren teil dazu bei ^^


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Aaaaah! Das Raaaaaaaaaaaazorblaaaaaaaaaaade!


 
 



moraa schrieb:


> Das verstehen wir als Beleidigung!


 
Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung!


----------



## exto (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Salsa ist echt lecker  Hab ich auch lange drüber nachgedacht...


----------



## divergent! (7. Oktober 2009)

so , ich musste hier mal gezwungender maßen was abändern. irgendwie hab ich heut im wald sämtliche ritzel, blätter und schaltgedöns verloren...naja bin zum glück noch bis nach hause gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

und wie haut das lts als sisper?

der spanner von crc kommt ende dieser woche/anfang nächster bei mir an.


----------



## divergent! (7. Oktober 2009)

überraschend gut....dachte bergauf und wiegetritt ganz übles sofa aber es ging doch recht gut. werds bis ich nen anderen rahmen hab auch so fahren.

schön daß der spanner bald da ist...die sau


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Oktober 2009)




----------



## divergent! (7. Oktober 2009)

achja berghoch gehts auch besser wie das talera...aber auf der geraden muss ich dafür zurück stecken. was solls. hatte heut 3 "heizer" mal kurz vor mir. haben auf asphalt auch mächtig aufgelegt daß sie wegkommen und gute 500m vorsprung rausgefahren. ich war ja aufm heimweg und wollte nur rollern...naja im wald etwa 2 minuten später war ich wieder dran...hatten scheinbar angst vor den bösen wurzeln und haben mehr in der schaltkulisse gerührt wie getreten

achja nochn bild wegen jallerü



 




[/ur


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (7. Oktober 2009)

Das LTS ist sowas von dermaßen geil, egal ob mit oder ohne Schaltungsgedöns.


----------



## Matze L.E. (7. Oktober 2009)

jop, mit der lefty kommt das ziemlich gut


----------



## moraa (7. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung!





Zu mehr reichts bei dir sicher nicht. Umso besser, dass du damit zufrieden bist!



Sehr schönes GT!


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

hab mal mein derzeitiges projekt grob zusammengesteckt.
lrs, reifen, vorbau werden noch geändert. übersetzung wird 32:16.
zielgewicht: 10kg


----------



## RazorRamon (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag nur so viel: Das Razorblade befindet sich gerade mitten in einer Metamorphose, Ihr werdet es kaum noch wiedererkennen!


----------



## m(A)ui (8. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich sag nur so viel: Das Razorblade befindet sich gerade mitten in einer Metamorphose, Ihr werdet es kaum noch wiedererkennen!


das ist ne Galerie!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (8. Oktober 2009)

...einfach ignorieren. Dann macht es ihm irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr :/
Mein ignore-Liste wurde diese Woche das erste Mal überhaupt genutzt


----------



## m(A)ui (8. Oktober 2009)

Onegear schrieb:


> ...einfach ignorieren. Dann macht es ihm irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr :/
> Mein ignore-Liste wurde diese Woche das erste Mal überhaupt genutzt


wenn ich ihn ignoriere komme ich aber nicht mehr in den genuss neuer razorblade-bilder! Ich finde es nur unfair, den leser erst "heisszumachen" und dann zu vertroesten.

maui


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Oktober 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn ignoriere komme ich aber nicht mehr in den genuss neuer razorblade-bilder! Ich finde es nur unfair, den leser erst "heisszumachen" und dann zu vertroesten.
> 
> maui



Präsentier doch lieber mal deine neue Schönheit.


----------



## RazorRamon (8. Oktober 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn ignoriere komme ich aber nicht mehr in den genuss neuer razorblade-bilder! Ich finde es nur unfair, den leser erst "heisszumachen" und dann zu vertroesten.
> 
> maui


 
Entschuldige maui, stimmt, das war wirklich unfair von mir. Aber ich konnte einfach nicht den Mund halten, weil ich so voller Ideen bin!

Ich sollte es nicht tun, aber ich veröffentliche für Dich ein "Etappenfoto", da soll noch viel mehr kommen. Bisher ist nur die Lackierung (Muster mit Klarlackhülle) fertig. Es werden mindestens noch Sattel, Lenker und Pedale getauscht.

Dass mich "onegear" ignoriert, trifft mich wirklich zutiefst, hat jetzt alles überhaupt noch einen Sinn? 

Aber Leute wie maui, mit wirklich ehrlichem Interesse am Singlespeedschaffen anderer Sportkameraden bauen mich wieder auf! Deshalb habe ich gleich noch einen "Razorblade-Song" zusätzlich gemacht!







[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOZwddKgUgY"]YouTube - Das Razorblade[/ame]


----------



## Matze L.E. (8. Oktober 2009)

> das ist ne Galerie!!








neben den rostigen pedalhaken und v-brake pipes sind die roten highlights das beste am razorblade. kann es garnicht oft genug sehen.

aber das video ist der absolute hammer... ich bin dein fan ^^


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> jop, mit der lefty kommt das ziemlich gut





MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Das LTS ist sowas von dermaßen geil, egal ob mit oder ohne Schaltungsgedöns.





moraa schrieb:


> Sehr schönes GT!




lustig...im gt forum finden es alle grausam....naja können halt die lefty nicht leiden....ist aber geschmackssache. ich fahr die gabel sehr gerne da die einfach perfekt arbeitet.

egal. alles was aktuell an diesem rahmen verbaut ist kommt im winter an ein hardtailrahmen. welcher es wird

mir gefällt diese discadapter lösung am lts nicht und 2 verschiedene bremsen will ich nicht dran haben.
aber um die gt leute wieder zu ärgern läge ein aktuelles gt natürlich nah

mal sehen. das lts wird 2010 nochmal kpl neu ( mit schaltung allerdings ) aufgebaut. es ist halt eher als tourenrad zu bewegen und mehr für gemütliche sofatouren gedacht.

@alex: meine frage ausm gt-forum hat sich bezüglich deines rades grad selbst geklärt. bei 32-16 können wir beide dann auch ne runde drehen und gemeinsam die räder schieben in jena


----------



## wynklah (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi divergent!

Was meinst Du mit Discadapter-Lösung? Hat der Hinterbau keine Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen? Ist das so ein Teil, das mit dem Schnellspanner befestigt wird?
Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch so einen holen. Gefällt es Dir nicht oder funktioniert
es nicht richtig?
Merci Dir 

wynklah


----------



## arnonym71 (8. Oktober 2009)

@RazorRamon:
Ich dachte ja kurzzeitig, daß Du echt ein Spinner bist und dauernd dieses seltsame Rad posten musst. Aber jetzt weiss ich, das Du ein HESSE bist unn des mäscht Disch gleisch symbadisch.
Des Video is escht geil und der Song geht mer nemmer ausm Kopp.
Räääääserbläääääd dada da da dada da da ...


----------



## exto (8. Oktober 2009)

AAAh, endlich mal wieder ne Seite mit deutlichem Geländerad-Überhang in diesem Fred.

Das GT is ne Bombe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (8. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Präsentier doch lieber mal deine neue Schönheit.


stimmt, habe ganz vergessen, dass ich wieder 'n neues Rad im Zimmer stehen habe. 


exto schrieb:


> AAAh, endlich mal wieder ne Seite mit deutlichem Geländerad-Überhang in diesem Fred.


und damit das so bleibt:





maui


----------



## bonebreaker666 (8. Oktober 2009)

Uaaahh...der schöne Azonic Rahmen...


----------



## wynklah (8. Oktober 2009)

Cool! Hast Du die Speichen selbst gewickelt? Ich hätte silberne Nippel genommen.


----------



## RazorRamon (8. Oktober 2009)

Wo kriegt man die gelben Ventilkappen her? Grandioses Detail, zwei davon wäre vielleicht wirklich ein bisschen zu viel des Guten gewesen. 

Schönes Rad!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (8. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man die gelben Ventilkappen her? Grandioses Detail, zwei davon wäre vielleicht wirklich ein bisschen zu viel des Guten gewesen.
> 
> Schönes Rad!




falls du dir jene gelben ventilkappen auch installieren solltest, bitte ich dich nochmal 1-2 fotos von deinem rad einzustellen....weil es ja quasi schon ne echte bereicherung und veränderung darstellt...


----------



## m(A)ui (8. Oktober 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Uaaahh...der schöne Azonic Rahmen...


naextes Jahr wird er hoffentlich von seiner schmach erloest und seiner wahren bestimmung zugefuehrt.


wynklah schrieb:


> Cool! Hast Du die Speichen selbst gewickelt? Ich hätte silberne Nippel genommen.


yepp, ganz normal dreifach gekreuzt und an der dritten kreuzung um 360 grad verdreht. nippel und speichen muessen gleichfarbig sein!


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man die gelben Ventilkappen her? Grandioses Detail, zwei davon wäre vielleicht wirklich ein bisschen zu viel des Guten gewesen.
> Schönes Rad!


sind bei conti-schlaeuchen serienmaessig dabei. wenn du mir deine adresse PNst kriegst nen umschlag mit allen die ich habe franz & auto. Wuerde dem razorblade bestimtm auch gut zu gesicht stehen (evtl. rot angemalt).

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (8. Oktober 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> sind bei conti-schlaeuchen serienmaessig dabei. wenn du mir deine adresse PNst kriegst nen umschlag mit allen die ich habe franz & auto. Wuerde dem razorblade bestimtm auch gut zu gesicht stehen (evtl. rot angemalt).
> 
> maui


 
Das mache ich, und natürlich werde ich dann Fotos vom Razorblade mit den Ventilkappen posten.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Oktober 2009)

lang ist's her: 





Nun liegt das Ding seziert in der Werkstatt rum und wartet auf Reinkarnation - welche sihc jedoch aufgrund nicht lösbarer Innenlagerschalen zeitlich nicht festlegen lässt. 

g
m


----------



## wynklah (8. Oktober 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> stimmt, habe ganz vergessen, dass ich wieder 'n neues Rad im Zimmer stehen habe.
> 
> und damit das so bleibt:
> 
> ...





RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das mache ich, und natürlich werde ich dann Fotos vom Razorblade mit den Ventilkappen posten.



Nein! Du postest NUR die Bilder der montierten Ventilkappen und wir müssen raten, welches Rad das ist


----------



## erlkoenig81 (8. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Nein! Du postest NUR die Bilder der montierten Ventilkappen und wir müssen raten, welches Rad das ist



ich finde das "nein!" reicht, mehr hättest nicht schreiben brauchen!!


----------



## wynklah (8. Oktober 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> lang ist's her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tolle Farbe! Was ist mit den Lagerschalen? Drehst Du in die falsche Richtung?


----------



## RazorRamon (8. Oktober 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> lang ist's her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geile Farbe!

In meiner Garage liegt auch noch ein kompletter Univega "Alpina-Pro" Rahmen mit Gabel, der darauf wartet, endlich als Singlespeeder wiedererweckt zu werden!


----------



## wynklah (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie wird der heissen und welche Farbe bekommt er?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Tolle Farbe! Was ist mit den Lagerschalen? Drehst Du in die falsche Richtung?




(3 Jahre lang als Mechi im Shop - denke nicht 

Nein, keine Ahnung. Cola, Caramba, Rostumwandler, Gewalt, Erhitzen, Abkühlen, Alkohol usw. zeigten keine Wirkung. 

Jetzt hab ich zumindest mal die Achse, Lager usw. rausgehaut, also die doofen hülsen sind der Außenhülle vom Innenlager (patrone) in der Mitte im Rahmen. 

Rausschneiden oder 5 m langen Hebel anschweißen sind die nächsten (letzten) schritte.


----------



## wynklah (8. Oktober 2009)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> (3 Jahre lang als Mechi im Shop - denke nicht
> 
> Nein, keine Ahnung. Cola, Caramba, Rostumwandler, Gewalt, Erhitzen, Abkühlen, Alkohol usw. zeigten keine Wirkung.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte das mal vor seeeeeehr langer Zeit bei den Radmuttern meines Autos. Das ist ja praktisch das Gleiche, nur andersrum. Den Muttern habe
ich einen Schlitz reingemeisselt. Dann gingen sie runter. Man muss nur auf das Gewinde aufpassen. Aber das kann man ja auch nachschneiden.


----------



## ottokarina (8. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das mache ich, und natürlich werde ich dann Fotos vom Razorblade mit den Ventilkappen posten.



ich hab schiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Hi divergent!
> 
> Was meinst Du mit Discadapter-Lösung? Hat der Hinterbau keine Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen? Ist das so ein Teil, das mit dem Schnellspanner befestigt wird?
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch so einen holen. Gefällt es Dir nicht oder funktioniert
> ...




das ist der a2z adapter. gefällt mir einfach optisch nicht und technisch ist es jetzt auch nicht so die 100% megaidee.

im bild siehst du wie es mir den adapter mal verrückt hat. musste am berg absteigen und bin beim nach hinten rollen in die eisen...da hats den reichlich bewegt.

ne lösung wär da nen adapter dranzubruzeln aber ich hab mich jetzt so auf den neuaufbau festgelegt.....


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Oktober 2009)

Eindeutig zu viele MTBs hier...


----------



## RazorRamon (8. Oktober 2009)

Sind das Adapter für V-Brakes? Wo kriegt man die her?


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Sind das Adapter für V-Brakes? Wo kriegt man die her?



Das sind 26" zu 28" Adapter. Der vordere ist von Mavic, der hintere aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## underdog01 (8. Oktober 2009)

Knusperwaffel-liebender Fußball-Fan, wadd?


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Oktober 2009)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Knusperwaffel-liebender Fußball-Fan, wadd?



Na, Fußball mag ich nicht, aber irgendwo muss der Müll ja hin.


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

also den hinteren selbst geklöppelt? hast du da fotos von?


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @alex: meine frage ausm gt-forum hat sich bezüglich deines rades grad selbst geklärt. bei 32-16 können wir beide dann auch ne runde drehen und gemeinsam die räder schieben in jena



könnmer gerne machen


----------



## ottokarina (8. Oktober 2009)

hast du etwa von dem verbindungssteg der beiden kettenstreben etwas ausgeschnitten? das sieht ja dramatisch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> könnmer gerne machen




wird aber im oktober eher nix...muss noch meine hausarbeit schreiben und im november verteidigen...aber das ist dann nicht so wild. erstmal die müll gedanklich sortieren und zu blatt bringen.aber du bastelst ja noch ne weile.

mal ne frage an alle: gibts eigentlich so ne art carbonspacer für die freilaufnabe wenn man auf ssp umbaut? bei den meisten umbausätzen ist das ja aus alu...ich such sowas in carbon und leicht....


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> wird aber im oktober eher nix...muss noch meine hausarbeit schreiben und im november verteidigen...aber das ist dann nicht so wild. erstmal die müll gedanklich sortieren und zu blatt bringen.aber du bastelst ja noch ne weile.
> 
> mal ne frage an alle: gibts eigentlich so ne art carbonspacer für die freilaufnabe wenn man auf ssp umbaut? bei den meisten umbausätzen ist das ja aus alu...ich such sowas in carbon und leicht....



ne ecke wirds noch dauern...und zeit hab ich wenn, dann eh nur sonntags.

bohr doch einfach löcher in die spacer...


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

löcher? dann kommt dreck aufn freilauf und spacer.den bekommst du ohne demontage nicht raus...keine gute idee.


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> also den hinteren selbst geklöppelt? hast du da fotos von?




Klar. Funktionell top, optisch noch nicht fertig:










Ja, den Steg musste ich ein wenig befeilen. Sonst hätte das Rad in der vordersten Position des befeilten Ausfallendes nicht mehr gepasst...


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2009)

ah danke. ist ja eigentlich auch kein großes ding. optisch sicher noch verbesserungswürdig aber wenns so funktioniert. für nen bastler mit ner richtigen werkbank sicher auch in schick machbar, zumindest hast du einiges an geld im gegenzug zur mavic lösung gespart


----------



## wynklah (8. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das ist der a2z adapter. gefällt mir einfach optisch nicht und technisch ist es jetzt auch nicht so die 100% megaidee.
> 
> im bild siehst du wie es mir den adapter mal verrückt hat. musste am berg absteigen und bin beim nach hinten rollen in die eisen...da hats den reichlich bewegt.
> 
> ne lösung wär da nen adapter dranzubruzeln aber ich hab mich jetzt so auf den neuaufbau festgelegt.....



Danke für die Beschreibung. Ich wollte mir nämlich genau diesen Adapter bestellen. Dann werde ich wohl doch bruzeln (lassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2009)

wenn du jemanden hast der es kann lass es machen. sieht schöner aus. lass dir evtl noch gleich nen steg zwischen ketten-und sitzstrebe schweißen wegens der stabilität.


----------



## RazorRamon (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Idee mit einem selbstgebauten Adapter von 26" auf 28" hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon, danke für die Anregung @chickenway. Ich würde mir aber noch lieber einen kaufen (Gabel kann ich ja gleich eine für 28" nehmen). Wo gibt es den von Mavic?

Ich hatte grade meine Kamera in der Hand, und das Razorblade stand bereit, da habe ich einfach noch mal draufgehalten. Ich weiß ja, dass es viele User gibt, die hier in der Galerie gerne Fotos schauen. Auch von Bikes, die schon bekannt sind. Maui will mir die gelben Ventilkappen schicken. Sobald die da sind, werde ich noch Sattel, Pedale und Lenker tauschen, und das Ergebnis posten!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2009)

mein gott!


----------



## RazorRamon (9. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mein gott!


 
Kannst mich ruhig Razor nennen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2009)

mach doch einen eigenen thread auf... in dem du taeglich dein rad psotest und gut ist... man will nicht im 5min takt deine sche*** moehre sehen


----------



## RazorRamon (9. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mach doch einen eigenen thread auf... in dem du taeglich dein rad psotest und gut ist... man will nicht im 5min takt deine sche*** moehre sehen


Wer ist "man"? Bist Du das?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2009)

ok klappspaten, du hast geschaft was bis jetzt noch keiner geschaft hat und zwar wirklich KEINER

welcome to my igno list!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (9. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wer ist "man"? Bist Du das?



in diesem Falle bin auch ich "man"


----------



## Mitglied (9. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wer ist "man"? Bist Du das?


 
Ich bin auch "man"! Und meine Frau ist auch Brian.


----------



## cy-one (9. Oktober 2009)

dito ignore, langsam nervts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velominat (9. Oktober 2009)

cannondale H 400 BJ 96

cannondale M 500 BJ 96


----------



## RazorRamon (9. Oktober 2009)

Ignorieren ist doch legitim, aber warum müssen alle so viel Worte drum machen? Geltungsbedürfnis?

Ist schon nett anzusehen, wie wenig Aufwand man braucht, um Leuten eine Freude zu machen!


----------



## cy-one (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag den Rahmen von dem zweiten da nicht *g* Was für ne Übersetzung hat das erste?


----------



## rob1111 (9. Oktober 2009)

Würde auf 53/16 oder so tippen.

Und bitte die Kette noch kürzen!


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2009)

schickes killer v...auch wenn es sehr klein ist.

an alle: bleibt doch geschmeidig und habt etwas mitleid mit dem kollegen razordingens. es gibt halt leute die sind penetrant nervig und müssen jeden mist zeigen. würde mich nicht wundern wenn unsere gülcan des mtb forums auch bald im fernsehen zu sehen ist mit seinem tollen ssp.

achja...bei mir kommt morgen noch etwas mehr dreck ans rad...ich werd dann nochmal fotos sicherheitshalber einstellen.


----------



## ottokarina (9. Oktober 2009)

@velominat
ja klein ist es wirklich und dann noch die deicken reifen. sieht ein bißchen komprimiert aus, wie zwischen zwei lkw geraten.

was hat denn das andere für bremshebel? sind die tatsächlich weiß (sram?) oder schimmert das licht nur so?

und was macht das fahrrad eigentlich in deinem bett? oder ist das sein eigenes?


----------



## Onegear (9. Oktober 2009)

hach, die guten alten Codas  was würde ich für nen passendes Killer-V Rahmenset nur geben...
das Killer-V wirkt durch die dicken Schlappen fast wie ein 29er...


----------



## rob1111 (9. Oktober 2009)

So, nochmal bisschen umgebaut:

Vorher




Schutzbleche weg

schlanker Sattel, neues Kettenblatt und andere Kurbel hin

Nachher




EDIT:
So beim direkten Vergleich der beiden Bilder wirkt das neue Kettenblatt ein bisschen zu wuchtig...


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2009)

nö find ich nicht. sieht mit dem blatt besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buteo82 (10. Oktober 2009)

sieht vor allem mit dem schlanken Sattel besser aus


----------



## cy-one (10. Oktober 2009)

Schlanker Sattel und altes KB wäre mein Favorit


----------



## one.nomad (10. Oktober 2009)

Das dicke Gebhardt sieht ok aus, da es weiß ist, macht es nicht so viel Eindruck. Ein schwarzes wär komisch, aber so is das doch ok =). Ausserdem is es etwas weniger verbreitet, als so ein Standardblatt =)

Grüße
michael


----------



## bofh (10. Oktober 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> dito ignore, langsam nervts.


Sagt mal, was wollt ihr eigentlich machen, wenn hier jemand reinkommt, der trollt?
Razor ist doch ein harmloser Spinner...

Projekt Stadtrad im irgendwie fahrfertigen Zustand (aktuelle Bilder folgen):





E.


----------



## underdog01 (10. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ignorieren ist doch legitim, aber warum müssen alle so viel Worte drum machen? Geltungsbedürfnis?
> 
> Ist schon nett anzusehen, wie wenig Aufwand man braucht, um Leuten eine Freude zu machen!



Komische Musik-Videos machen und komische Bikes bauen und den ganzen Kram auch noch gut finden ist doch legitim, aber warum musst Du so viele Worte drum machen? Und vor allem so viele Bilder? 

Geltungsbedürfnis?


----------



## cy-one (10. Oktober 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was wollt ihr eigentlich machen, wenn hier jemand reinkommt, der trollt?
> Razor ist doch ein harmloser Spinner...
> E.


Genauso ignorieren. Es stört halt enorm, genau wie nen Troll enorm stören würde. Ignorieren hilft bei beiden Fällen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2009)

wie weit isn eigentlich dein gt?


----------



## cy-one (10. Oktober 2009)

stockt aus finanziellen Gründen gerade extrem, hab daher nen Lowbudget-Stadtratten-Projekt angefangen. Brauch nen fahrbaren Untersatz da mein momentanes Rad langsam den Geist aufgibt.
Ratte wird auch nen SSP (wenn alles läuft wie erhofft) und kommt dann auch für den "WÄH!"-Effekt hier rein.


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2009)

ratte fetzt. mein talera wird sicher nach dem winter auch in die richtung gehen...mein rostanstrich geht langsam ab.....glaub das sieht dann richtig fett aus. werds wohl mal noch mit schleifpapier beschleunigen müssen


----------



## rob1111 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte auch noch eine alte Carbonkurbel rumliegen, nur leider hat die ein 110mm LK und das neue Gebhardt 130mm 

Die Mischung schwarze wuchtige Kurbel und silbernes Kettenblatt würde sicher auch gut aussehen...


----------



## bimriob (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,bin neu hier und habe in den letzten Wochen ein SSP aufgebaut.
Ich hoffe es findet hier ein wenig anklang.
Ich denke es ist mir doch ziemlich gut gelungen.

Hier mal ein paar Vorher/Nachher Bilder.


----------



## RazorRamon (10. Oktober 2009)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Komische Musik-Videos machen und komische Bikes bauen und den ganzen Kram auch noch gut finden ist doch legitim, aber warum musst Du so viele Worte drum machen? Und vor allem so viele Bilder?
> 
> Geltungsbedürfnis?


 
Ja, habe ich doch schon weiter oben gesagt. Wahrscheinlich das größte Geltungsbedürfnis in der gesamten Singlespeedszene!

Wer macht sich wohl mehr lächerlich, ich, oder diejenigen, die nichts anderes zu tun haben, als sich über ein paar Bilder des Razorblades aufzuregen? Lächerlicher geht es wohl kaum. Ignorieren, und weiter gehts. So würde ich es jedenfalls machen!

Aber ich bin sicher, die ignorieren gar nicht, die wollen ja schließlich nichts verpassen, die tun nur so!


----------



## RealNBK (10. Oktober 2009)

bimriob schrieb:


> Hallo,bin neu hier und habe in den letzten Wochen ein SSP aufgebaut.
> Ich hoffe es findet hier ein wenig anklang.
> Ich denke es ist mir doch ziemlich gut gelungen.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Vorher/Nachher Bilder.



Optisch wurde der hobel auf jeden fall aufgewertet, aber mir erscheint das ding immernoch nicht besonders hübsch, vor allem würde mich diese elend lange kettenstrebe und der Vorbau stören.


----------



## bimriob (10. Oktober 2009)

Naja so richtig schöne 1" Vorbauten scheint es ja nicht zu geben,deswegen muss ich mit diesem leben.
Die lange Kettenstrebe lässt nicht bei dem Rahmen nunmal nicht verändern.Zumal mich pwersönlich es nicht unbedingt stört.
Ich denke mal für meinen ersten Aufbau kann man es ruhig zeigen.
Klar,es gibt bestimmt schönere Rahmen,aber den hatte ich gerade zur Hand und als Testobjekt,ob sich ein SSP überhaupt für mich lohnt,ist es schon in Ordnung.
Vielleicht kommt ja mal ein anderer Rahmen.
Aber Danke für deine Offenheit.


----------



## Velominat (10. Oktober 2009)

cy-one schrieb:


> ich mag den rahmen von dem zweiten da nicht *g* was für ne übersetzung hat das erste?



52/13

ja die Bremshebel sind weiss sind aber billige Concept von nem Focus 

und mein Bett is gleichzeitig meine Fotowand


----------



## BQuark (10. Oktober 2009)

Velominat schrieb:


> 52/13


Wie bist du auf diese Übersetzung (4.0) gekommen? Passt sie dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padde131 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir in den letzten Tagen mal nen Singlespeeder für Stadt und Bahnhofsverkehr zusammengebastelt.
Bis jetzt wurd für die Teile noch nichts weiter ausgegeben, Rahmen geschenkt bekommen (war n blauer Stevens) und den rest der Teile noch vom Rennrad und anderen Rädern rumliegen gehabt.
Einzige was ich ausgeben musste waren Bremsen und Kettenspanner (kommen nächste woche).


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2009)

mit anderen pedalen würde es richgit gut aussehen.


----------



## martn (10. Oktober 2009)

nich, dass ich das razorblade sonderlich schick finden würde, aber es stört mich auch nich. ganz im gegensatz zu den vielen rennrädern hier in einem mtb-forum. die nerven!


hier mal mein einziges fahrrad ohne sattelüberhöhung:


----------



## Baxx (10. Oktober 2009)

Geil, noch mit original Kilometerzähler?


----------



## martn (10. Oktober 2009)

ob der da original auch mal dran war, weiß ich nich, habn vom flohmarkt. und ausgehängt, weil mich das geklicker genervt hat, ^^ is jetz quasi nurnoch dekoelement.


----------



## cy-one (11. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> ganz im gegensatz zu den vielen rennrädern hier in einem mtb-forum. die nerven!


Dann forder die Admins mal an, alle Nicht-MTB-spezifischen Subforen (Rennräder und Trekker z.B.) zu löschen.
Solange die hier sind, ist dies kein reines MTB-Forum. Punkt.


----------



## martn (11. Oktober 2009)

ich hab nich im kopf, was es hier alles für unterforen gibt. meinetwegen können da auch welche für schmalspurfahrräder dabei sein, aber das hier ist keins davon. wenn die rennräder wenigstens in einem extra thread wären...


----------



## BikeViking (11. Oktober 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Projekt Stadtrad im irgendwie fahrfertigen Zustand (aktuelle Bilder folgen):



Also ich find das ja mal geil, aber wäre die Gepäckträgerebene parallel zum OR wäre es noch besser. Nahezu perfekt, wenn es dann noch die Strebe des selbiegen gekürzt wird.


----------



## Padde131 (11. Oktober 2009)

BikeViking schrieb:


> Also ich find das ja mal geil, aber wäre die Gepäckträgerebene parallel zum OR wäre es noch besser. Nahezu perfekt, wenn es dann noch die Strebe des selbiegen gekürzt wird.



Dann würde aber auch das Gepäck nach hinten weg vom Gepäckträger rutschen. Man stellt den eigentlich so ein das er parallel zum Boden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (11. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> aber das hier ist keins davon


Wo steht das?


----------



## bofh (11. Oktober 2009)

Padde131 schrieb:


> Dann würde aber auch das Gepäck nach hinten weg vom Gepäckträger rutschen. Man stellt den eigentlich so ein das er parallel zum Boden ist.


Indeed.

Das Rad steht auf dem Foto mit dem Vorderrad tiefer. Deshalb fällt das Sloping des Oberrohrs nicht so auf. Und wie gesagt: ich hatte es einfach nur fahrbereit gemacht, weil ich wissen wollte, wie es sich fährt.

E.


----------



## kimpel (11. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> hier mal mein einziges fahrrad ohne sattelüberhöhung:


Grossartig! ..weitermachen


----------



## Jerome (11. Oktober 2009)

So schön können Ventilkappen sein, wenn kein grünes Rad dran montiert ist.
Hoffentlich sind die empfindlichen Gemüter jetzt nicht wieder erzürnt. Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## cy-one (11. Oktober 2009)

*findet die Nabe aber hübscher*


----------



## olli (11. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> ich hab nich im kopf, was es hier alles für unterforen gibt. meinetwegen können da auch welche für schmalspurfahrräder dabei sein, aber das hier ist keins davon. wenn die rennräder wenigstens in einem extra thread wären...



Ein altes häßliches Herrenrad mit Stollenreifen ist auch kein MTB. 
Da ist mir ein schönes RR deutlich lieber. Wie z.B. ein Basso, das endlich einen funktionierenden LRS bekommen hat:






Da wird der Singlespeed Spirit doch endlich mal offensichtlich!
Es ist ja ohnehin so, daß nur Rennräder* sinnvolle* Singlespeeder sind, SSP-MTBs aber eigentlich nur in einem ganz kleinen Bereich gefahren werden können und die meiste Zeit nur in der Garage stehen. Man fährt sein geschaltetes Fully, hat aber ein SSP-MTB weil es schique ist!


ÜBRIGENS: ALS ICH DIESE GALERIE VOR ÜBER 7 1/2 JAHREN ins Leben gerufen habe, war das erste Posting mein damaliger SSP-Renner!!! ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2009)

das ist so nicht ganz richtig. ich hab nur ssp und gar keine schalter mehr und vermisse nicht wirklich ne schaltung. hier in meiner gegend kommt man die meisten berge einfach hoch....mehr oder weniger einfach. es wird zwar das ein oder andere mal noch ein schalter aufgebaut werden aber ich sehe ssp einfach ganz praktisch. es sit nix dran was sich verstellt oder kaputt geht, gewartet werden muss usw. ich mag die aufgeräumte optik und solange wie ich an den schaltern vorbeikomme und denen augenreiben verursache hab ich das klassenziel erreicht.

ich finde aber daß hier im ssp abteil ruhig alles gezeigt werden sollte. einige dürfen gewisse dinge nicht zu eng sehen. ok ist ein mtb forum aber hey....wir alle mögen räder und deren technik. also ruhig mal nach links und rechts schauen. ich jedenfalls finde es interessant mit was für "gurken" so manch einer seinen spaß hat. steht in nem prima kontrast zu den ganzen aufgeblasenen plastehütten mit ihren superteuren anbauteilen. und ich wette die meisten sind nicht schneller nur weil sie edel und teuer haben

und weils hier um bilder geht:


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> es gibt halt leute die sind penetrant nervig und müssen jeden mist zeigen.


 


divergent! schrieb:


> ich finde aber daß hier im ssp abteil ruhig alles gezeigt werden sollte. einige dürfen gewisse dinge nicht zu eng sehen.


 
Ich stimme Dir in allem vollkommen zu!


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Da wird der Singlespeed Spirit doch endlich mal offensichtlich!
> Es ist ja ohnehin so, daß nur Rennräder* sinnvolle* Singlespeeder sind, SSP-MTBs aber eigentlich nur in einem ganz kleinen Bereich gefahren werden können und die meiste Zeit nur in der Garage stehen. Man fährt sein geschaltetes Fully, hat aber ein SSP-MTB weil es schique ist!



Ich nehme mal stark an, dass ich aufgrund meiner beschränkten intellektuellen Fähigkeiten nicht in der Lage war, die Ironie deiner Aussage zu verstehen, denn dass das Gefasel ernst gemeit ist, kann ich kaum glauben.
Falls doch, hier mal ne kleine Aufstellung:

Aus'm Trainingskalender 09 ...

169:08:18 h  	 3.302,19 km  	 38.827 hm  	(Singlespeeder)
62:36:44 h  	 1.268,99 km  	 14.170 hm         (Race - Fully)
21:27:54 h  	 273,27 km  	 5.834 hm  	        (Enduro seit 07/09)
54:21:03 h  	 685,70 km  	 14.698 hm         (Enduro bis 06/09)

Aus'm Rennkalender 09 (24 Std Duisburg):

Platz 13. 1051   XXXXXX, Axel	Team Deisterfreun.de - Lone Rider Division 53Runden (365,7km) 24:05:09 Std




olli schrieb:


> ÜBRIGENS: ALS ICH DIESE GALERIE VOR ÜBER 7 1/2 JAHREN ins Leben gerufen habe, war das erste Posting mein damaliger SSP-Renner!!! ))



Dann wissen wir ja jetzt auch, dass du schon lange bevor's hipp wurde, Eingangradler warst und damit Trendsetter. Außerdem verdanken wir dir diesen wundervollen Thread. Dafür: 

Jetzt geh' mal besser n bisschen üben. Vielleicht kannst du dann ja irgendwann auch mal "sinnvoll" SSP-MTB fahren. Für Dackelschneider-fahrende Männer in Schwuppenstrümpfen mag das ein weiter Weg sein, aber es geht. Glaub mir!


----------



## olli (11. Oktober 2009)

Nicht gleich sauer werden, ich wollte nur sagen, daß ich diese Galerie als Singlespeed Galerie gestartet habe, aber auch nix dagegen hatte, als später Eingang-MTBs dazukamen. Nur sollte man nun nicht verlangen Singlespeed-Bikes aus der Galerie zu verbannen.

Und zu Deinen Fahrleistungen: Klar, auf Forstwegen kann man auch mit einem eingängigen Singlespeed-Rad fahren und für die Ausdauer ist das sicher gut. Aber wenn man richtiges Mountainbiken macht, ist ein geschaltetes AM oder Enduro doch wohl besser, man sieht das ja auch an Deinem Trainingsplan. Ich fahre die Waldwege am liebsten mit dem Renner, Du fährst sie mit einem sogenannten Singlespeed MTB, also: Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Oktober 2009)

olli schrieb:


> ......... SSP-MTBs aber eigentlich nur in einem ganz kleinen Bereich gefahren werden können und die meiste Zeit nur in der Garage stehen.


 
Leider stimmt das, mit der Standzeit in der Garage, aber das ist bei mir eine Zeitfrage. Den größten Teil der 24 Stunden eines jeden Tages muss ich mit anderen Dingen als Radfahren verbringen (nein, nicht meine Räder fotografieren, oder komische Videoclips machen).

Aber wenn ich fahre, dann fast immer SSP, und meistens auf einem SSP-MTB. Weil es mehr Spaß macht, und vielseitiger ist, als das SSP-RR (das ich auch liebe). SSP bringt mir ganz einfach die Wege und die Landschaft näher, als Schalterfahren. Und am schlimmsten ist es mit meinem Fully-MTB mit Schaltung, nach einer Fahrt damit habe ich immer das Gefühl, die Zeit verschwendet zu haben. Das Rad nimmt mir alles weg, jedes Schlagloch, jede Baumwurzel, jede Steigung und jedes Gefälle. Und ich habe sogar den Verdacht, auch Temperatur, Wind und Wetter blendet so ein Fully zum Teil aus (wirklich nur ein Bauchgefühl).

Schalter sind Teufelszeug, die machen uns krank und faul. 

Nach einer kurzen Runde auf meinem Razorblade durch Matsch und Dreck fühle ich mich jetzt richtig gut. Aber ich mache kein Foto, ehe ich Lenker und Sattel getauscht, sowie gelbe Ventilkappen montiert habe!


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Klar, auf Forstwegen kann man auch mit einem eingängigen Singlespeed-Rad fahren und für die Ausdauer ist das sicher gut. Aber wenn man richtiges Mountainbiken macht, ist ein geschaltetes AM oder Enduro doch wohl besser, man sieht das ja auch an Deinem Trainingsplan. Ich fahre die Waldwege am liebsten mit dem Renner, Du fährst sie mit einem sogenannten Singlespeed MTB, also: Jeder wie er mag.



Damit du in Zukunft nicht mehr aufs Sternedeuten zur Erlangung deiner erstaunlichen Erkenntnisse angewiesen bist, lade ich dich hiermit offiziell und herzlich zum Deisterkreisel 2010 ein. Eine 50 - 75 km /ca. 2000 hm - Tour auf den Singletrails im Deister. Wenn du magst, kannst du gern mit nem AM-wasauchimmer kommen. Ich fahr da gern SSP/starr. Glaub es oder lass es, aber klassisches Trailräubern macht mir ohne Schaltung und Federung genauso viel Spass wie mit, nur anders (deshalb hab ich ja auch mehrere Räder)

Ach so, nur zur Erklärung: Andere Meinungen machen mich nicht sauer! Es ärgert mich nur, wenn Meinungen, Vermutungen und ganz persönliche Erfahrungen als Tatsachen verkauft werden, so wie du's machst. Leider ist das in Nischen-Threads eine weit verbreitete Unsitte. Aber tröstet euch, liebe SSPer, z.B. im Classic-Forum ist das Ganze noch viel heftiger.


----------



## olli (11. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich nur, wenn Meinungen, Vermutungen und ganz persönliche Erfahrungen als Tatsachen verkauft werden, so wie du's machst.


Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, daß in dieser Kategorie Platz für ALLE Singlespeed- und Eingangräder sein soll, ohne daß eine Kategorie herabgewürdigt werden soll. Vielleicht ist da etwas mißverständlich rübergekommen.


----------



## Opernfreunde (11. Oktober 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Es ist ja ohnehin so, daß nur Rennräder* sinnvolle* Singlespeeder sind, SSP-MTBs aber eigentlich nur in einem ganz kleinen Bereich gefahren werden können und die meiste Zeit nur in der Garage stehen. Man fährt sein geschaltetes Fully, hat aber ein SSP-MTB weil es schique ist!



Was sollte ich ich an der Aussage missverstehen können?


----------



## Matze L.E. (11. Oktober 2009)

auch sehr bezeichnend, dass schon auf seite 1 ein fixie zu sehen ist... ich will ja nix sagen, aber olli ist der fixie-trendsetter.


----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2009)

ich hol mir mal eben kinderschokolade und ne milch...wird wohl ein heiterer abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kick.push (11. Oktober 2009)

das is mein baby:


----------



## Matze L.E. (11. Oktober 2009)

schick. nur die bremshebel würden mich nerven in der position. wegen lenker umgreifen und so...


----------



## kick.push (11. Oktober 2009)

hatte es mir auch umtändlich vorgestellt.. is aber doch recht "gemütlich" so.


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Oktober 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> auch sehr bezeichnend, dass schon auf seite 1 ein fixie zu sehen ist... ich will ja nix sagen, aber olli ist der fixie-trendsetter.



Olli ist also Trendsetter der Fixie-Look-A-Likes lang bevor es überhaupt einen Fixie-Trend gab. Interessant. 

Aber auf Seite eins, da entschuldigt Olli sich ja fast dafür das es kein MTB ist.


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Oktober 2009)

Mit Bohrungen im Lenker ließen sich die Züge versteckt verlegen. Da die Löcher weit außen am Lenker wären, gäbe es auch keine Stabilitätsprobleme. Hatte ich selbst mal vor Jahren so gemacht, funktionierte tadellos.


----------



## lazylarco (11. Oktober 2009)

kick.push schrieb:


> das is mein baby:



Geiles Bianchi!
Nur der Sattel ist mal richtig ätzend!
evtl. auch nen neuen Vorderreifen montieren...


----------



## cy-one (11. Oktober 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> schick. nur die bremshebel würden mich nerven in der position. wegen lenker umgreifen und so...


Was muss man denn da umgreifen? *Neugier*


----------



## Matze L.E. (11. Oktober 2009)

ich bin auch ne zeit lang bullhorn gefahren und mochte die möglichkeit sehr, den lenker an der stelle komplett umgreifen zu können, weil man subjektiv mehr kraft hat und es fühlte sich direkter an (im wiegetritt). deshalb der einwand. hab's so noch nie ausprobiert und find's auch optisch nicht die beste lösung.


----------



## RealNBK (11. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mit Bohrungen im Lenker ließen sich die Züge versteckt verlegen. Da die Löcher weit außen am Lenker wären, gäbe es auch keine Stabilitätsprobleme. Hatte ich selbst mal vor Jahren so gemacht, funktionierte tadellos.


Wenn du nur außen bohren willst kann man das rechte kabel am linken Lenkerende wieder austreten lassen und beim Linken wieder umgekeht.. Super Idee... Das würde ich gerne mal sehen.

Bei diesen Tieffliegerlenkern würden sich naturgemäß Zeitfahrhebel sehr schick machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (11. Oktober 2009)

hatte ich mir auch gedacht. wenn man aber zwei gegenüberliegende löcher bohrt, bzw ein paar cm versetzt, könnte man evtl. das kabel oben am lenker wieder rauskommen lassen und dann unterm tape verstecken. 
anders kann ich das auch nicht nachvollziehen mit den außenliegenden löchern.


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich hatte ich jeweils zwei Löcher etwas versetzt gegenüber gebohrt, und den Bremszug unter dem Lenkerband verlegt. Mit "weit außen am Lenker" wollte ich sagen, dass die Löcher ja fast an den Lenkerenden sind, wo keine große Hebelwirkung entsteht, so dass Bruchgefahr ausgeschlossen ist. 

Den Lenker besitze ich noch, inzwischen demontiert. Ich werde vielleicht morgen mal Fotos davon machen!


----------



## m(A)ui (12. Oktober 2009)

blubb


----------



## m(A)ui (12. Oktober 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Hier sind doch einige Retro-Singlespeder, oder?
> Machen wir nochmal ne Galerie auf?
> Hier meines - o.k. kein MTB, aber Singlespeed und Retro.


und kein Fixie!
aber dass olli schuld ist, darin stimme ich ueberein.

maui


----------



## Matze L.E. (12. Oktober 2009)

habe auch nicht behauptet, olli hätte es gepostet...


----------



## olli (12. Oktober 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> und kein Fixie!
> aber dass olli schuld ist, darin stimme ich ueberein.
> 
> maui



Es gab damals übrigens noch kein SSP-Forum im IBC, daher habe ich den Thread damals im früher wie heute offenen und toleranten Classikforum eröffnet. Durch ständiges insistieren und planvolle Lobbyarbeit der damaligen Singlespeeder kam dann das SSP-Forum. Für alle Eingangräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnonym71 (12. Oktober 2009)

Nur mal so an alle: tut das Not, dass jetzt ein neuer Thread "nur für Geländeräder" aufgemacht wurde? Also ich persönlich bin eingefleischter MTBler, finde es aber trotzdem spannend hier Sisp-Renner zu sehen, die liebevoll aufgebaut wurden, denn EIN GANG IST EIN GANG, oder?


----------



## Matze L.E. (12. Oktober 2009)

wird sich schon von selbst zeigen, ob es not tut oder nicht.


----------



## kick.push (12. Oktober 2009)

lazylarco schrieb:


> Geiles Bianchi!
> Nur der Sattel ist mal richtig ätzend!
> evtl. auch nen neuen Vorderreifen montieren...



sattel is halt günstig und passt zum popo. chic is er nicht - aber das lässt mein studentenbudget auch nicht zu.
n pinker vorderradreifen wäre mal was. gibts sowas?



RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mit Bohrungen im Lenker ließen sich die Züge versteckt verlegen. Da die Löcher weit außen am Lenker wären, gäbe es auch keine Stabilitätsprobleme. Hatte ich selbst mal vor Jahren so gemacht, funktionierte tadellos.



das klingt interessant. danke für den tip. und an dem foto wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Oktober 2009)

seitdem die mehrheit der hier postenden vergessen zu haben scheint das dieses forum primär  "mountainbikes" oder auch "geländeräder" zum thema hat, und stattdessen dackelschneider in massen aufschlagen, mehrheitlich in unschön, scheint es wohl nötig zu sein. 
dem fixie trend sei dank  daß es in dieser galerie eigentlich nur noch um schrottmöhren gefixt und hässlich geht, statt um wirklich schöne fahrräder (egal ob nun rennrad oder montenbeik).

um zu verstehen was ich meine, begebe sich der geneigte leser auf spurensuche von post #1 an


----------



## Matze L.E. (12. Oktober 2009)

lieber täglich neue bikes und ab und zu ein gutes dabei, egal welcher radgattung, als einmal pro woche ein super schickes, welches man aber auch in allen anderen galerien in jedem x-beliebigen forum findet.  

und nebenbei gibt's auf den ersten 20seiten auch mehr als genug schrottmöhren. 

foren entwickeln sich eben.


----------



## cy-one (12. Oktober 2009)

Schließe mich Matze an. Find die Aufteilung ziemlich sinnbefreit.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2009)

was muss eigentlich passiert sein, dass man so militant für eine spaltung eintritt?

gibt es nicht genügend mtb spezifische unterforen, in denen es jeweils geleriethreads gibt? sind die schaltungsrädern vorbehalten? oder wird das soooo exklusive ssp-rad dort nicht ausreichend gewürdigt?

gerade ssp ist vielmehr eine einstellung als eine radgattung.

irgendwie extrem kleingeistig, was hier gerade abläuft.


----------



## wynklah (12. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> was muss eigentlich passiert sein, dass man so militant für eine spaltung eintritt?
> 
> gibt es nicht genügend mtb spezifische unterforen, in denen es jeweils gelriethreads gibt? sind die schaltungsrädern vorbehalten? oder wird das soooo exklusive ssp-rad dort nicht ausreichend gewürdigt?
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Wer SSP fährt, zeigt, dass er schon mal über den Tellerrand gekuckt hat. Dazu gehört auch, dass man mal mit etwas 'anderen' Rädern ins Gelände fährt. Müssen ja nicht immer gleich Drops sein.


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Oktober 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> und nebenbei gibt's auf den ersten 20seiten auch mehr als genug schrottmöhren.


 
Warum seid Ihr nur immer so hart. Warum gleich "Schrottmöhren"? Hat nicht JEDES Rad ein Recht zu leben?


----------



## wynklah (12. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Warum seid Ihr nur immer so hart. Warum gleich "Schrottmöhren"? Hat nicht JEDES Rad ein Recht zu leben?



Genau! Was ein echter Liebhaber ist, der findet in jedem Modell seinen Liebreiz! (Zitat Ehefrau: "Ich hoffe, Du meinst nur die Räder")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (12. Oktober 2009)

oh, jetz machen alle einen auf superweltoffen... und kaum verirrt sich mal wieder ein jugendlicher dirtspringer mit seinem bike hierher, wird er sofort drauf hingewiesen, dass das wohl nich ganz das richtige forum dafür is...

mir gehts aufn sack, 20 bahnräder, fixies von der stange und olle schmalspurschmetten (denen ich numal nichts abgewinnen kann) angucken zu müssen, um das eine mtb zu finden, welches alleine und verloren dazwischen hockt... dann lieber nur ein bild pro woche! wenn ihr das jetz intolerant findet is mir das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich wurst...
ich verbiete keinem, die dinger zu fahren und bilder davon zu präsentieren... ich will sie bloß nicht sehen. aber eben singlespeed(-mtbs).


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> ich verbiete keinem, die dinger zu fahren und bilder davon zu präsentieren... ich will sie bloß nicht sehen. aber eben singlespeed(-mtbs).


 
Da dies ja das Mountainbike-Forum ist, bist Du im Recht. Ich bezog meinen Einwand mit den "Schrottmöhren" auch nicht darauf, welche Gene das bezeichnete Rad hat, sondern auf die Performance.

Und da gibt es halt unterschiedliche Auffassungen. Sogar mein individuell handgefertigtes und streng nach der reinen MTB-Lehre geschaffenes Razorblade wird ja ab und zu als Zumutung bezeichnet, obwohl z.B. meine Kinder und meine Mutter ganz begeistert davon sind.

Ich mag zwar auch Rennräder, die muss ich aber nicht unbedingt im MTB-Forum sehen.


----------



## KILROY (12. Oktober 2009)

razorramon schrieb:


> obwohl z.b. Meine kinder und meine mutter ganz begeistert davon sind.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> oh, jetz machen alle einen auf superweltoffen... und kaum verirrt sich mal wieder ein jugendlicher dirtspringer mit seinem bike hierher, wird er sofort drauf hingewiesen, dass das wohl nich ganz das richtige forum dafür is...
> 
> mir gehts aufn sack, 20 bahnräder, fixies von der stange und olle schmalspurschmetten (denen ich numal nichts abgewinnen kann) angucken zu müssen, um das eine mtb zu finden, welches alleine und verloren dazwischen hockt... dann lieber nur ein bild pro woche! wenn ihr das jetz intolerant findet is mir das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich wurst...
> ich verbiete keinem, die dinger zu fahren und bilder davon zu präsentieren... ich will sie bloß nicht sehen. aber eben singlespeed(-mtbs).


blablabla. ganz viel blabla. dirt ist eine ganz andere baustelle. da ist ssp sogar mehr oder weniger standard. ganz im gegensatz zu vielen anderen radgattungen.

gleich holt mich bestimmt die stasi, weil ich gar kein mtb besitze, aber troztdem hier angemeldet bin 

mir gehen so extrem beschränkte(!) einstellungen auf den sack, wenn ihr das jetzt intolerant findet, bitte sehr.

übrigens: dieses packrad da oben würde razoblades mühle cool um den saure-zitronen-award konkurrenz machen.


----------



## wynklah (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch mal mein Geländerad mit nur einem Gang.
Ringle-Vorbau UND: Es steht im Gras.


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2009)

können die mods die ewige diskussion hier nicht mal beenden?!

auf den letzten 3 seiten wird sich nur um die eigenen achse gedreht. einigen wir uns doch einfach darauf daß hier räder mit nur einem gang gezeigt werden...egal welche gattung. meinetwegen auch spaßens halber mal ein klapprad. seid doch mal nicht so verbohrt und engstirnig. wir sind alle radler und sollten uns über jedes rad freuen. obs gefällt oder nicht ist doch egal. wenns mir nicht gefällt geb ich meinen senf nicht dazu, wenns prinzipiel gut aussieht gibts tips und bei allen anderen ein lob. egal welche gattung. es geht schließlich um spezielle bikes mit einem gang. also macht hier endlich wieder ne gallerie draus. diskutieren könnt ihr woanders solange wie es nix zum um-auf-neubau eines rades geht.

sonst landen wir auch bald bei der diskussion warum rr fahrer kein mtb fahrer grüßen, warum es doofe ossies und wessies gibt usw. das ist ja schlimmer wie in nem weiberkollektiv....deckel auf, rumrühren , sticheln, deckel zu, deckel auf, rumrühren...........:kotz:

edit...witzig daß gerade beim schreiben meines beitrages ein klapprad gezeigt wird.......eine hütte


----------



## arnonym71 (12. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Hier noch mal mein Geländerad mit nur einem Gang.
> Ringle-Vorbau UND: Es steht im Gras.


 
Grandios! 
...wenn auch nicht nach "reiner Lehre".
Also ich will auch gerne SOWAS sehen!!! 
Wenn ich Intoleranz will, geh' ich wieder zu den Katholiken.


----------



## keks'(: (12. Oktober 2009)

da gibts auch solche und solche.. . also hinfälliges argument.. .

ist das klapprad 24" ? sieht jedenfalls sehr umbequem aus xDD


----------



## wynklah (12. Oktober 2009)

keks'(: schrieb:


> da gibts auch solche und solche.. . also hinfälliges argument.. .
> 
> ist das klapprad 24" ? sieht jedenfalls sehr umbequem aus xDD



Jo, ist ein 24" Klapprad mit 20" Vorderreifen und Gabel. Das Körpergewicht
ist fast komplett vorne - daher ein Vorbau, auf den Verlass ist 
Nun ist das gute Stück leider wieder im Originalzustand. Alle paar Hundert
Meter lockern sich ein paar Schrauben - sehr lästig.
Ich hatte noch so viele Pläne ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte sowas als stift, mit nem eingeschweißten oberrohr damit ichs als bmx benutzen konnte. zu zone zeiten gabs ja nüschts....heutzutage kann man für so ein klapprad gut 60-80 verlangen


----------



## Alter Ossi (12. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hatte sowas als stift, mit nem eingeschweißten oberrohr damit ichs als bmx benutzen konnte. zu zone zeiten gabs ja nüschts....heutzutage kann man für so ein klapprad gut 60-80 verlangen



Geil hatte ich auch, mit Mofareifen und hochgezogenen Schutzblechen vom 26 Zoll Rad! Ja die alten Zeiten...


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2009)

witziger weise sah das teil fast aus wie ein killer v

schwarz angepinselt mit orangenen bumper


----------



## martn (12. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> [...]wir sind alle radler und sollten uns über jedes rad freuen. obs gefällt oder nicht ist doch egal. wenns mir nicht gefällt geb ich meinen senf nicht dazu[...]



ich bin kein radler, sondern mountainbiker. ich trink auch kein radler. und ich gebe idR auch keinen senf zu den rädern, die mir nicht gefallen, ich bin nur mit der gesamtsituation unzufrieden. 


ratbikes und klappis find ich hin und wieder absolut ok. hatte ich auch mal:


----------



## wynklah (12. Oktober 2009)

Cool! Ein Bianchi!


----------



## olli (12. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> ich bin kein radler, sondern mountainbiker.



Ich dachte Du wärst Reiseradler und 29er Fahrer?
Wenn Du Mountainbiker bist, dann zeig mal Dein Fully, bitte!

Zur Gesamtsituation: der Kohl hat einfach zuviel versprochen, damals, mich wundert die Unzufriedenheit 20 Jahre später nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (12. Oktober 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du wärst Reiseradler und 29er Fahrer?
> Wenn Du Mountainbiker bist, dann zeig mal Dein Fully, bitte!
> 
> Zur Gesamtsituation: der Kohl hat einfach zuviel versprochen, damals, mich wundert die Unzufriedenheit 20 Jahre später nicht!




Achdu*******, muß man(n) jetzt als MTB´ler Fully fahren!!! Sind doch alles Weicheier...


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> können die mods die ewige diskussion hier nicht mal beenden?!


 
Warum muss immer gleich nach der Staatsmacht gerufen werden? Auch so eine scheinbar sinnlose Diskussion bringt auf Dauer etwas. Da klären sich die Fronten, und am Ende können alle was mit nach Hause nehmen.

Ich jedenfalls habe gerade durch das was hier ablief eine tolle Idee für mein nächstes Bike-Projekt gekriegt. Das wird der Knüller!


----------



## chickenway-user (12. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> blablabla. ganz viel blabla. dirt ist eine ganz andere baustelle. da ist ssp sogar mehr oder weniger standard. ganz im gegensatz zu vielen anderen radgattungen.
> 
> ...
> 
> mir gehen so extrem beschränkte(!) einstellungen auf den sack, wenn ihr das jetzt intolerant findet, bitte sehr.



Ich finde deine Einstellung gegenüber Dirt extrem beschränkt.
Singlespeed ist dort nämlich weit weniger Standard als bei Fixies, Klapprädern und Hollandrädern. Deiner Aussage nach müssten sie hier also deutlich besser passen als Fixies, Klappräder und Hollandräder.

Galerie:


----------



## martn (12. Oktober 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du wärst Reiseradler und 29er Fahrer?
> Wenn Du Mountainbiker bist, dann zeig mal Dein Fully, bitte!
> 
> Zur Gesamtsituation: der Kohl hat einfach zuviel versprochen, damals, mich wundert die Unzufriedenheit 20 Jahre später nicht!



fully hatte ich auch mal:





schuldigung für die schaltung...


----------



## one.nomad (12. Oktober 2009)

@martn

was hast du eigentlich mti dem Teil gemacht, biste gegen Baum gefahren, dass der Rahmen in die Brüche ging?

MTB Rahmen


----------



## Jerome (12. Oktober 2009)

Schade eigentlich, dass dieser Thread nur noch wenige bis gar keine Bilder mehr beinhaltet sondern nur noch Anfeindungen (Zum Teil mit grenzwertigem, engstirnigem Niveau).
Schöner fände ich konstruktive Kommentare zu den doch meistens einzigartigen Aufbauten. Die Klappräder sind eine richtige Erholung und Bereicherung nach diesem geistigen Dünnschi...
Wohlwollend lese ich, dass auch andere Forumsbesucher langsam die Hasskappe aufhaben.

In diesem Sinne, lasst Bilder sprechen!


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Oktober 2009)

geht doch mal lieber fahrrad fahrn, anstatt hier zu diskutiern!

ausfahrt auf der horizontalen um jena, mal kuckn wie groß das bild wird:





edit: anscheinend nich sehr groß...


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2009)

hast du nen anderen lenker/griffe dran?

ps. sehr cooles panoramabild


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Einstellung gegenüber Dirt extrem beschränkt.


gerne würde ich wissen, wo ich mich abfällig über über dirt geäußert habe. oder wie man interpretieren muss, damit diese lesart aus meinem beitrag heraus kommt.
(mal davon abgesehen, dass jeder, der sein rad auf ssp umbauen wollte, hier immer auch hilfe bekommen hat.)



> Singlespeed ist dort nämlich weit weniger Standard als bei Fixies, Klapprädern und Hollandrädern. Deiner Aussage nach müssten sie hier also deutlich besser passen als Fixies, Klappräder und Hollandräder.


was zum henker? ich behaupte doch nirgend irgendwas. die tendenz richtung standard, war eher so gemeint, dass eingang bei dort nun wirklich nichts exotisches ist. bei "simplen" mtbs dagegen schon. die schlussfolgerung was wo besser passt verstehe ich übrigens wirklich nicht.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hast du nen anderen lenker/griffe dran?
> 
> ps. sehr cooles panoramabild



das bild is 3-4monate alt, da sah der brückenstein noch anders aus. und normalerweise is das bild um die 7000pixel breit. habs bei photobucket eigentlich mit 4000pixel breite hochgeladen, aber das geht anscheinend nich so, wie ich das will.

p.s. so sah es ganz am anfang aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (12. Oktober 2009)

Jerome schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne, lasst Bilder sprechen!



Richtig!
Mein Herbst-Rad, eine Mischung aus MTB (Lenker, Hebel & Pedale) und RR (Rest).
Zuerst sollte es nur praktisch werden, doch dann wurde es auch schön:


----------



## FOCUSpower (12. Oktober 2009)

respekt für den matschschutz....habe nichtmal schutzbleche .....leider


----------



## rob1111 (12. Oktober 2009)

Und nen Edelux dran, was hat dich der gekostet?

Ach ja:
Hauptsache Heldenkurbel oder 

EDIT:
Hab grad auf deinen "langweiligen Bildern vom Fahrradfahren" gesehen, dass du im Münchner Norden unterwegs bist.
Wäre es mal möglich sich abends zu treffen, dass ich mir den Edelux mal in Aktion anschauen kann?


----------



## martn (12. Oktober 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> [...]biste gegen Baum gefahren[...]


korrekt. seiffen 2006, metertiefer schlamm und eine schlecht entlüftete bremse... war etwa auf der hälfte und ich habs erst im ziel beim putzen bemerkt. ironischerweise is genau in der woche mein erster singlespeeder fertig geworden und ich bin ab dem tag ein jahr lang nur ohne schaltung und federung im wald gewesen.


----------



## olli (12. Oktober 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Und nen Edelux dran, was hat dich der gekostet?
> 
> Ach ja:
> Hauptsache Heldenkurbel oder
> ...


Ich finde den Edelux genausogut oder schlecht wie den CYO. Ich habe ihn zu einem Sonderpreis von einem Bekannten, aber ich würde mir unter normalen Umständen lieber den CYO oder CYO Nahfeld holen.

Momentan bin ich etwas weniger unterwegs, nur zur Arbeit und heim, aber in 2-3 Wochen wird es sicher wieder mehr. Bin im Dachauer Raum anzutreffen.


----------



## Onegear (12. Oktober 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Zuerst sollte es nur praktisch werden, doch dann wurde es auch schön:



ich kann nich mehr, ich heule vor Lachen....  

achsp, Galerie: naja, scheiß Belichtung. Ich weiß  bessere Fotos demnächst !


----------



## nullvektor (13. Oktober 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nullvektor (13. Oktober 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nullvektor (13. Oktober 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullvektor (13. Oktober 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nullvektor (13. Oktober 2009)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/56643]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nullvektor (13. Oktober 2009)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/56819]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nullvektor (13. Oktober 2009)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/321153]
	
[/URL]


----------



## wynklah (13. Oktober 2009)

Das DB ist toll! Was sind das für V-Bremsen?


----------



## keks'(: (13. Oktober 2009)

juhu, es wird wieder eine gallerie.. . alle toll, besonders das erste bild von nullvektor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2009)

nullvektor schrieb:


> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/321153]
> 
> [/URL]



sehr geil!


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Oktober 2009)

nullvektor schrieb:


> http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.d...0/7/8/8/_/medium/trek-fixfree.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



klasse Rad


----------



## nullvektor (13. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Das DB ist toll! Was sind das für V-Bremsen?


das sind die kcnc v brakes mit avid bremshebel.die originalbremshebel von kcnc fühlten sich im gelände wie spielzeug an.aber in der kombi perfekt.die v brakes wurden auch von mir mit stahlschrauben "getuned".die alu schrauben von kcnc haben den geländeeinsatz nicht überstanden.


----------



## kne (14. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> geht doch mal lieber fahrrad fahrn, anstatt hier zu diskutiern!
> 
> ausfahrt auf der horizontalen um jena, mal kuckn wie groß das bild wird:
> 
> ...




Sehr cooles Bild.

Gibt's irgendwie ne Wegbeschreibung dahin von der Innenstadt aus?

ach und : lol @ diskussion, ich find renner auch hässlich, aber deshalb sind das hier trotzdem singlespeed räder. singlespeed bedeutet nichts weiter als "ein gang" und nicht "ein gang am mtb".


----------



## RazorRamon (14. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Dank an m(A)ui! Die Ventilkappen sind heute morgen angekommen.

Ich werde sie gleich am Montag (Neumond) montieren, und eins oder mehrere Fotos vom "neuen" Razorblade machen!


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2009)

gelbe ventilkappe(n) hab ich auch.
singlespeed mit reserve (granny gear):


----------



## arnonym71 (14. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank an m(A)ui! Die Ventilkappen sind heute morgen angekommen.
> 
> Ich werde sie gleich am Montag (Neumond) montieren, und eins oder mehrere Fotos vom "neuen" Razorblade machen!


GEIL! Das wird das Razorblade enorm pimpen!
Isch freu misch - Rääääserblääääd dada da da ...


----------



## chri55 (14. Oktober 2009)




----------



## exto (14. Oktober 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gelbe ventilkappe(n) hab ich auch.
> singlespeed mit reserve (granny gear):



Hast du keine Schuhe? Oder gehässige Kumpels, die lästern, wenn du mal'n Stück schiebst?

Ich warte ja noch auf den ersten "SSPer" mit Hammerschmidt. Dann könnte man sich den Kettenspanner sparen 

Bis auf das Schaltgedöns in der Mitte übrigens n seeehr schöner Bock


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2009)

ich schiebe selten 

der kleine gang ist in erster linie für's tricksen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (14. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich warte ja noch auf den ersten "SSPer" mit Hammerschmidt. Dann könnte man sich den Kettenspanner sparen



hätt ich geld, hätt ich mir sowas schon längst aufgebaut. gibts übrigens auch schon.


----------



## ottokarina (14. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank an m(A)ui! Die Ventilkappen sind heute morgen angekommen.
> 
> Ich werde sie gleich am Montag (Neumond) montieren, und eins oder mehrere Fotos vom "neuen" Razorblade machen!



ich mach mir gleich in die hose.


----------



## TriaTierchen (14. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein Principia MacB von, ich glaub, 1991.
Hab damals nur den Rahmen von meinem verunfallten Marin ersetzt.
Original sind noch immer die Deore DX Kurbel, die XT Bremshebel (Schaltknöppe hab ich entfernt), der ControlTech-Vorbau, der Shogun Lenker und die Sattelstütze.
Jetzt neu sind der 28" LRS mit Mavic Speedcity Adaptern für die V-Brakes und der Selle X2-Sattel.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Oktober 2009)

kne schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Bild.
> 
> Gibt's irgendwie ne Wegbeschreibung dahin von der Innenstadt aus?



danke
am besten fährst du das ziegenhainer tal hoch zum steinkreuz und da dann auf die mittlere horizontale. wenn du jetz nich weißt, wo du lang musst nimm google maps. das haut.
is der weiß-rot-weiße weg. sind viele wegweiser da oben, eigentlich nich zu verfehlen. viel spass


----------



## martn (14. Oktober 2009)

und besonders viel rücksicht auf die fußgänger! is nämlich eigentlich für radfahrer verboten... und seit das zum sabine-hitler-gedächtnis-prämiumweg (markierung SH) erkohren wurde, ist mehr fußvolk unterwegs und das konfliktpotential ungleich erhöht. also immer schön freundlich, rücksichtsvoll und diplomatisch.


achso:


kne schrieb:


> [...]singlespeed bedeutet nichts weiter als "ein gang" und nicht "ein gang am mtb".



so einfach isses nich, an der stelle scheiden sich nämlich die geister. wenn der hipsterhype vorbei is, gitl vllt auch wieder allgemein: singlespeed ist mountainbiken.


----------



## ZwiebelII (15. Oktober 2009)

TriaTierchen schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Principia MacB von, ich glaub, 1991.



Kettenspannung


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> u...
> 
> so einfach isses nich, an der stelle scheiden sich nämlich die geister. wenn der hipsterhype vorbei is, gitl vllt auch wieder allgemein: singlespeed ist mountainbiken.





ach ja galerie 







ciao
flo


----------



## olli (15. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> singlespeed ist mountainbiken.


Das wäre aber schade, Du weißt doch, wie es geschrieben steht: *Mountainbike ist Oaschlochsport!*


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2009)

TriaTierchen schrieb:


> ..., der Shogun Lenker...



DEN wuered ich mal schnell tauschen... da ist mri einer auf der 2. tour auf ner treppe gebrochen.... (trotz judy sl). ist lange her, aber auf shogun vertraue ich nimmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TriaTierchen (15. Oktober 2009)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Kettenspannung



Recht haste! 
Hab mir n 16er Ritzel besorgt und... kriegs Hinterrad nimmer rin. Zu stramm. Muss also noch ein 15er testen. Hatte vorher mal nen Kettenspanner dran, ist optisch aber imho auch nicht das Wahre.
Fahren klappt auch so noch ohne Probleme.


----------



## TriaTierchen (15. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DEN wuered ich mal schnell tauschen... da ist mri einer auf der 2. tour auf ner treppe gebrochen.... (trotz judy sl). ist lange her, aber auf shogun vertraue ich nimmer!



Also der hält nun seit 18 Jahren, für das Bischen rumgeeier auf der Straße hält der Locker. 
Wenn nicht, werd ich im Krankenhaus an Dich denken und sagen: "*******, npng hatte verdammt Recht!"


----------



## wynklah (18. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein "was-ich-nicht-herumliegen-hatte-habe-ich-billigst-zugekauft-Winterbike":











Fährt toll, aber Cantis können es einem echt verleiden ....


----------



## rob1111 (18. Oktober 2009)

Cool, den Rahmen hab ich auch noch unverbaut im Keller rumliegen.

Hast du den auch mal für günstig bei ebay geschossen?


----------



## wynklah (18. Oktober 2009)

Jo, 2004 war das. Für 10,- (!). Ich glaube, das waren Restbestände bei Biria. Oder weisst Du mehr? (Ein "Tange"-Aufkleber war drauf)


----------



## Splatter666 (18. Oktober 2009)

Moin!

Is´n Biria, Tange Super(Ultra-)light, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Hatte ich auch mal, hat sich aber unter meinem Gewicht zu sehr verwunden, so dass ich ihn gegen nen Denon-Verstärker getauscht hab 
Aber die Geometrie is echt gut 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2009)

schlechtwetterbastelei:

























mathe und physik muss ich aber immernoch machen


----------



## underdog01 (18. Oktober 2009)

Den Rahmen habe ich auch noch im Keller...

Hast Du Die Ausfaller selbst gemacht?


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2009)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Den Rahmen habe ich auch noch im Keller...
> 
> Hast Du Die Ausfaller selbst gemacht?



nöp. die hab ich von raymund. sind aus edelstahl gelasert. wohl das steifste am ganzen rahmen


----------



## divergent! (18. Oktober 2009)

cool. passt alles schick...bremse auch endlich hinbekommen?!

na dann passt es ja doch zu ner runde

jetzt wo ich weiß du hast nen funktionstüchtigen hobel


----------



## underdog01 (18. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nöp. die hab ich von raymund. sind aus edelstahl gelasert. wohl das steifste am ganzen rahmen



Das Gewicht stand wohl nicht an erster Stelle was?


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> cool. passt alles schick...bremse auch endlich hinbekommen?!
> 
> na dann passt es ja doch zu ner runde
> 
> jetzt wo ich weiß du hast nen funktionstüchtigen hobel



kenau...
bremse hab ich nix weiter mit gemacht. funzt auch so.




underdog01 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht stand wohl nicht an erster Stelle was?



ich wollte solche ausfaller und er ließ welche machen.
material is doch wurscht, halten muss es. und wenn der rahmen dadurch steifer wird, solls mir recht sein


----------



## RazorRamon (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich doch entschieden, das Razorblade am letzten Abend bei abnehmender Mondphase umzubauen. Dadurch kann ich vielleicht doch das entscheidende Quäntchen Mehr an Langlebigkeit rausquetschen. Die gelben Ventilkappen sind natürlich Eyecatcher, der Carbonlenker knackte, und musste einem Aluteil weichen. Der SLK-Sattel passt am besten zu meinem Hintern, und die Clickpedale, ebenso wie die Lenkerhörner erhöhen die Praxistauglichkeit, ohne die Optik allzu sehr zu stören.


----------



## singlestoph (18. Oktober 2009)

meins

mein neuestes, 2 jahre nicht verkauft jetzt gehörts mir und wird renntauglich veredelt ....
















Panthersprung-Sprintankünfte sind übrigens nicht zu empfehlen, mussten an dem abend ein paar leute hmmm.......... lernen , wheelies sind auch nicht ohne


----------



## bofh (18. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Fährt toll, aber Cantis können es einem echt verleiden ....


Mit der Bremsschuhmontage sowieso. Stell die Dinger mal gescheit ein, besorg Dir ein paar passende Gummis zu Deinen Felgen - das bremst ganz anders. Zumindest, wenn's trocken ist.



singlestoph schrieb:


> Panthersprun-Sprintankünfte sind übrigens nicht zu empfehlen, mussten an dem abend ein paar leute hmmm.......... lernen


Wenn ich mal wieder in ZH bin, muß ich wohl noch eine Probefahrt machen... 

E.


----------



## singlestoph (18. Oktober 2009)

im november gibts noch einen testlauf dann am 6.dezember ein erstes offizielles pixie bike downhillrennen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## wynklah (19. Oktober 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Mit der Bremsschuhmontage sowieso. Stell die Dinger mal gescheit ein, besorg Dir ein paar passende Gummis zu Deinen Felgen - das bremst ganz anders. Zumindest, wenn's trocken ist.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mal wieder in ZH bin, muß ich wohl noch eine Probefahrt machen...
> ...




OK, dass die Schuhe nicht richtig ausgerichtet sind, weiss ich. Aber was ist an der Wahl des Gummis falsch? Ich habe genau die Kombi an meinem Randonneur. Der Bremst wie Sau! Könnten es evtl. auch die Bremshebel sein?


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Könnten es evtl. auch die Bremshebel sein?



wenn die nich für cantis ausgelegt sind, ja.
was sinds für welche?


----------



## wynklah (19. Oktober 2009)

Die sind schon für Cantis (damals gab's noch keine V-Brakes), aber halt Billigware. Waren serienmäßig auf einem 'Dynamics' ....


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Oktober 2009)

hm. dann kannste versuchen den querzugträger weiter runter zu stellen, alles fein saubermachen und die beläge mit der mitte von dem stift einspannen, nich direkt am anschlag stift/belag. 
und wenn das nich hilft, booster kaufen. gibts beim händler umme ecke für 9-10 taler das stück mit befestigungskram.


----------



## wynklah (19. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hm. dann kannste versuchen den querzugträger weiter runter zu stellen, alles fein saubermachen und die beläge mit der mitte von dem stift einspannen, nich direkt am anschlag stift/belag.
> und wenn das nich hilft, booster kaufen. gibts beim händler umme ecke für 9-10 taler das stück mit befestigungskram.



Herzlichen Dank für die Tipps! Das mit dem Umspannen werde ich versuchen. Booster habe ich noch rumliegen. Die finde ich so hässlich, dass ich lieber V-Brakes montiere.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Oktober 2009)

bitte bitte.
ich find meine booster toll
viele leute sind von dem druckpunkt begeistert...

viel erfolg!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Oktober 2009)

also:
1. die arme sollten senkrecht stehen, wenn der belag die felge beruehrt
2. der zug sollte im 90grad winkel stehen, wenn der belag die felge beruehrt
3. xtr catridge hin und her... DIE belaege drauf in rot
4. ein gescheiterhebel dran: den zum beispiel

und dann erzaehl mir nochmal das die canty net gehen


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 4. ein gescheiterhebel dran: den zum beispiel



noch besser: sowelche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wynklah (19. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also:
> 1. die arme sollten senkrecht stehen, wenn der belag die felge beruehrt
> 2. der zug sollte im 90grad winkel stehen, wenn der belag die felge beruehrt
> 3. xtr catridge hin und her... DIE belaege drauf in rot
> ...



Alles klar. Vielen Dank noch mal. Wie gesagt, es ist ja ein Winterbike mit Teilen, die ich herumliegen hatte. Und: Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass
Cantis nicht bremsen. Die Einstellung ist halt eine Fummelei. Das dauert bei mir. Mit V-Bremsen wäre ich schon seit einer halben Stunde auf dem Rad. Allerdings habe ich die Cantis bisher immer nach Gefühl eingestellt. Jetzt habe ich ein paar konkrete Punkte, an die ich mich halten kann. Kann man die eigentlich in gezogenem Zustand einstellen?
Z.B. indem man den Hebel mit Klettband oder Gummi anzieht?!


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Oktober 2009)

ich dreh immer den anschlag am hebel ne ecke raus, drück die beläge gegen die felge, zieh die schrauben fest, anschläge wieder rein und fertig. grob gesagt


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde einfach V-Brakes oder Scheibenbremsen montieren. Kost weniger als die Paul-Hebel und bremst gescheit.


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> AAAAhhh!
> 
> Der gute Geschmack ist doch noch nicht tot


----------



## divergent! (19. Oktober 2009)

die sonne ist da juhu.


----------



## 3812311 (20. Oktober 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> E.



B-E-A-U-T-Y-F-U-L !!!

Mach mal hin mit den Fotos vom aktuellen / entgültigen Stand! Das Rücklicht kannste doch bestimmt noch tauschen gegen das B&M Toplight Line plus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (20. Oktober 2009)

3812311 schrieb:


> Das Rücklicht kannste doch bestimmt noch tauschen gegen das B&M Toplight Line plus.


Das steht schon auf der Anschaffungsliste. 
Aber aktuelle Bilder sind fällig, da hast Du recht.

E.


----------



## Matze L.E. (20. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


>



der absolute hammer diese ventilkappen!


----------



## NuckChorris (20. Oktober 2009)

Bin mittlerweile auch in die Singlespeedgemeinde aufgestiegen 
Hier meine Stadtrakete mit 42/16:


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Oktober 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> der absolute hammer diese ventilkappen!


 
Richtig, dafür wiederhole ich noch einmal mein Dankeschön an den Sponsoren m(A)ui. Heute waren die Ventilkappen und der Rest vom Razorblade auf kurviger Strecke unterwegs. Leider traf ich keine Rennradfahrer, die ich überholen konnte! Wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man die vordere Ventilkappe auch auf dem Foto einigermaßen erkennen!


----------



## nullvektor (21. Oktober 2009)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile auch in die Singlespeedgemeinde aufgestiegen
> Hier meine Stadtrakete mit 42/16:



das gefällt mir.


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2009)

jap das spezi hat was...sag mal was für ne aluschraube hast du genommen um den kettenspanner zu befestigen?


----------



## m(A)ui (21. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Richtig, dafür wiederhole ich noch einmal mein Dankeschön an den Sponsoren m(A)ui. Heute waren die Ventilkappen und der Rest vom Razorblade auf kurviger Strecke unterwegs. Leider traf ich keine Rennradfahrer, die ich überholen konnte! Wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man die vordere Ventilkappe auch auf dem Foto einigermaßen erkennen!


sind es nicht haeufig die kleinen Dinge im Leben, die die meiste Freude bereiten!?


maui


----------



## NuckChorris (21. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> jap das spezi hat was...sag mal was für ne aluschraube hast du genommen um den kettenspanner zu befestigen?


 
moin, 
der kettenspanner ist ganz normal befestigt, ist ein gusset squire - passte mit lila schraube und röllchen farblich prima zum rest.


----------



## biker1967 (21. Oktober 2009)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Hier meine Stadtrakete:


Sieht gut aus.
Wenn du damit nur in der stadt rumfliegen willst solltest du deine Reifenwahl überdenken (weniger Rollwiderstand)


----------



## NuckChorris (21. Oktober 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Wenn du damit nur in der stadt rumfliegen willst solltest du deine Reifenwahl überdenken (weniger Rollwiderstand)


 
Mehr Rollwiderstand = mehr Trainingseffekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFaceXC (21. Oktober 2009)

Und außerdem sind die Reifen bei dem hohen Anteil an Kopfsteinpflaster in Erfurt nicht ganz verkehrt. 

Ich werde sehen, ob ich meine Reifen wieder wechsel auf Stolle. Für Frankfurt sind die Marathons super, aber ab demnächste roll ich mit dem SSP durch Erfurt.


----------



## NuckChorris (21. Oktober 2009)

RaceFaceXC schrieb:


> Und außerdem sind die Reifen bei dem hohen Anteil an Kopfsteinpflaster in Erfurt nicht ganz verkehrt.


 
Da hast du nicht Unrecht... außerdem lockt ja auch direkt vor der Haustür der Steigerwald, da schaden ein paar grobe Stollen auf den Reifen nicht!


----------



## Alter Ossi (21. Oktober 2009)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Da hast du nicht Unrecht... außerdem lockt ja auch direkt vor der Haustür der Steigerwald, da schaden ein paar grobe Stollen auf den Reifen nicht!



An ein Mountainbike gehören immer Stollen, alles andere ist Pipifax...


----------



## NuckChorris (21. Oktober 2009)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> An ein Mountainbike gehören immer Stollen, alles andere ist Pipifax...


 
So könnte man es auch formulieren!


----------



## Onegear (21. Oktober 2009)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile auch in die Singlespeedgemeinde aufgestiegen
> Hier meine Stadtrakete mit 42/16:



Sehr fein!


----------



## 3812311 (21. Oktober 2009)

Also den Witz mit dem Razorblade auf den letzten 100 Seiten versteh ich nicht... Kann mir das mal wer erklären?


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Oktober 2009)

3812311 schrieb:


> Also den Witz mit dem Razorblade auf den letzten 100 Seiten versteh ich nicht... Kann mir das mal wer erklären?


 
Nein, da gibt es keine Erklärung. Das Razorblade ist ein ganz gewöhnliches Singlespeed-MTB, das hier kontrovers diskutiert wurde und wird.


----------



## gtbiker (21. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Nein, da gibt es keine Erklärung. Das Razorblade ist ein ganz gewöhnliches Singlespeed-MTB, ....


Das stimmt so aber nicht. Das Razorblade ist außergewöhnlich hässlich! 
Könnte sich fast mit dem Hanuta-ding zusammentun und die Müllcontainer dieser Welt unsicher machen.


----------



## maxl_nbg (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (21. Oktober 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Das stimmt so aber nicht. Das Razorblade ist außergewöhnlich...................!
> Könnte ..............fast ...........................................die ..........................
> Welt unsicher machen.


 
Ok, es wurde kontroverser diskutiert als andere Bikes. Aber ich dachte eigentlich, das läge daran, dass ich häufiger Fotos davon gezeigt hatte, als andere. Offenbar liegt es aber doch am Rad selbst!

Ist übrigens mein absolutes Lieblingsrad derzeit, ich mag das außergewöhnliche!


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Oktober 2009)

du hast es ja sogar gepostet, wenn wieder drei neue schlammkörner am rahmen klebten...


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Oktober 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Das stimmt so aber nicht. Das Razorblade ist außergewöhnlich hässlich!
> Könnte sich fast mit dem Hanuta-ding zusammentun und die Müllcontainer dieser Welt unsicher machen.



DUPLO!!!


----------



## ottokarina (21. Oktober 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Das stimmt so aber nicht. Das Razorblade ist außergewöhnlich hässlich!
> Könnte sich fast mit dem Hanuta-ding zusammentun und die Müllcontainer dieser Welt unsicher machen.





abgesehen davon hätten wir bei dem duplo-ding immer noch was zu gucken, wenn es aus verschiedenen perpektiven abgebildet wird. vielleicht gibts ja sogar ein quiz dazu. welcher spieler, welche wm, welche spiele wie gespielt.


----------



## RealNBK (21. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> DUPLO!!!



Sag mir bitte nochmal schnell welcher Lenker das ist, und ob man evtl normale V-brakehebel montieren könnte. Für mein Stadtrad wäre das mal was sonnvolles, da damit auchmal 60km querfeldeintouren gefahren werden. Danke!


----------



## nullvektor (22. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> ........Offenbar liegt es aber doch am Rad selbst!



ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (22. Oktober 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte nochmal schnell welcher Lenker das ist, und ob man evtl normale V-brakehebel montieren könnte. Für mein Stadtrad wäre das mal was sonnvolles, da damit auchmal 60km querfeldeintouren gefahren werden. Danke!



Das ist ein Origin8 Gary Bar. Geht nur mit Rennbremshebeln, aber da gibts welche die für V-Brakes gemacht sind:





Evtl. würd ich mich von Lenker und Hebeln trennen...


----------



## wynklah (22. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hm. dann kannste versuchen den querzugträger weiter runter zu stellen, alles fein saubermachen und die beläge mit der mitte von dem stift einspannen, nich direkt am anschlag stift/belag.
> und wenn das nich hilft, booster kaufen. gibts beim händler umme ecke für 9-10 taler das stück mit befestigungskram.







nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also:
> 1. die arme sollten senkrecht stehen, wenn der belag die felge beruehrt
> 2. der zug sollte im 90grad winkel stehen, wenn der belag die felge beruehrt
> 3. xtr catridge hin und her... DIE belaege drauf in rot
> ...




Hallo @aggressor2 und @nopain-nogain,
herzlichen Dank noch einmal! Habe Eure Tipps befolgt. Bremst jetzt richtig gut. Druckpunkt ist schwammiger als bei V's - aber Booster kommen nicht in Frage.
Mein To Be - Randonneur musste seine roten "CoolStop" wieder hergeben.






Weiss jemand, ob es die Ringle Peace-Cablehanger noch käuflich gibt?


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

aber gerne doch
wenns um den erhalt von cantis im fahrbetrieb geht, hätt ich dir die dinger auch persönlich eingestellt



wynklah schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob es die Ringle Peace-Cablehanger noch käuflich gibt?



hab welche, die sehn genauso aus, aber nich von ringle und in lila.


----------



## gtbiker (22. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> DUPLO!!!


Ok ok, *Duplo*! Dadurch wird das Rad aber auch nicht besser.....
Nix für Ungut


----------



## RealNBK (22. Oktober 2009)

@aggressor2: Falsche Farbe? ->Dose Lack?


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> @aggressor2: Falsche Farbe? ->Dose Lack?




meine zeile sollte ein angebot für wynklah darstelln... 
ich brauch die im moment nich.
oder was meinst du jetz?


----------



## wynklah (22. Oktober 2009)

Hm - vielen Dank! Ich versuche gerade mit aller Kraft, das Lila loszuwerden (braucht jemand einen 1" Ringle-Vorbau?). 
Es ist tatsächlich nur das Lila, das mich stört. Aber einfach schwarz lackieren halte ich auch für Frevel. Überzeugt mich vom Gegenteil, dann kauf ich sie


----------



## invincible (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein neues Brot- und Butter- Rad, gerade fertig geworden. 
Das erste SSP und ich muss sagen: geiles Fahrgefühl. 
Bleischwer zwar, aber was solls.


----------



## wynklah (22. Oktober 2009)

Sieht toll aus! -> wie wäre es schwarzen Schutzblechen?


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> (braucht jemand einen 1" Ringle-Vorbau?).



wenn du den unbedingt loswerden willst, nehm ich den gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wynklah (22. Oktober 2009)

Puh! Darauf war ich jetzt gar nicht eingestellt..... Hast Du etwas adäquates in schwarz?
Etwas kürzer vielleicht? Nicht Ahead?


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

ich schreib dir mal ne pn...


----------



## wynklah (22. Oktober 2009)

K


----------



## invincible (22. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus! -> wie wäre es schwarzen Schutzblechen?



Danke. Schwarz - ach nö. Gefällt mir auch so ganz gut. Und das würde nur wieder den Geldbeutel belasten.


----------



## bofh (22. Oktober 2009)

invincible schrieb:


>


Geiles Rad.

E.


----------



## Padde131 (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein Singlespeeder is nu auch mal fertig:


----------



## keks'(: (23. Oktober 2009)

ahh sehr geil, da überleg ich glatt auch wieder wegen flatbar .. Oo


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2009)

zwar keine neuen ventilkappen aber dafür andere kleinigkeiten.



 



 



 

achja...gibts schaf auch als ventilkappe?


----------



## kne (23. Oktober 2009)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile auch in die Singlespeedgemeinde aufgestiegen
> Hier meine Stadtrakete mit 42/16:
> [IMG*]http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/5822/specisingle.jpg[/IMG]



Noch ein Erfurter Singlespeeder 

Am Opernplatz fotografiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (23. Oktober 2009)

Mein schönstes Bike:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg6ybxc-CJQ"]YouTube - What a wonderful bike[/ame]


----------



## NuckChorris (23. Oktober 2009)

kne schrieb:


> Noch ein Erfurter Singlespeeder
> 
> Am Opernplatz fotografiert?



 Moin, ist nicht der Opernplatz - aber ganz in der Nähe.
Zwischen Brühler Garten und Fischersand sind so ein paar Stufen zum Wasser runter...


----------



## olli (23. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mein schönstes Bike:
> YouTube - What a wonderful bike



Ich glaube, Razor ist das erste Mitglied der geheimen WHITE PEACOCK LOUNGE, das gleichzeitig von Leuten aus dem Mutterforum und aus dem Tochterforum verprügelt wird ...

olli

P.S. Ich weiß, wo er wohnt


----------



## wynklah (23. Oktober 2009)

Hahahaha! 
Also ich krieg' schon regelmäßig Ärger, wenn ich zu lange in der Garage verschwinde. Aber wenn ich danach noch in den Keller ginge, um meine Räder zu besingen ....

@ Razor: Was machst Du beruflich? Spielst Du in einer Band?


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> zwar keine neuen ventilkappen aber dafür andere kleinigkeiten.
> 
> achja...gibts schaf auch als ventilkappe?



mensch junge...das gehört groß!


----------



## ottokarina (23. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mein schönstes Bike:
> YouTube - What a wonderful bike



ich glaub ich geh sterben.

außerdem ist deine kurbelschraube silbern. die kettenblattschrauben sind rot. tststs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (23. Oktober 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> ich glaub ich geh sterben.
> 
> außerdem ist deine kurbelschraube silbern. die kettenblattschrauben sind rot. tststs.


 
Geil, Du hast das Lied mindestens 1.03 Minuten angehört, ich bin begeistert, danke!

Klar, Kettenblattschrauben, aber es muss sich ja auch reimen. 

Übrigens habe ich heute ein großes Paket erhalten mit neuen Accesoires fürs Razorblade. Ich verrate aber noch nichts, ich zeige dann das Ergebnis.


----------



## Mecci (23. Oktober 2009)

RazerRamon, Du bist sowas von durch!!


----------



## bofh (23. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mein schönstes Bike:
> YouTube - What a wonderful bike


Geil.

E.


----------



## peterbe (23. Oktober 2009)

@RazorRamon
Du magst ja meinetwegen singen und wir sind hier ja auch manchmal tolerant, aber ein Bike vor so einem Verbrechen von Keller-Paneele zu fortografieren, schlimm, und das bei dem Lied; wenn du schon dein trivial hässliches Bike besingen  willst, dann bitte in adäquater Umgebung. Bei dem Keller denkt ich irgendwie an Fritzel...


----------



## underdog01 (23. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Mein schönstes Bike:
> YouTube - What a wonderful bike



Das Bike ist einfach nur absolut gewöhnlicher Baumarkt-Standard.
Die Musik ist einfach nur unglaublich schlecht.

Das Problem ist, ich (und viele andere) äußere das hier, was zur Folge hat, dass wir immer wieder aufs neue mit dem Mist konfrontiert werden.

Irgedwie ist es schon komisch, dass eins der einfältigsten Räder im ganzen Thread das mit Abstand am häufigsten gepostete und am meisten kommentierte Bike ist.

Und ich bin mit schuld daran....

RazorRamon ist entweder ein Masochist oder wir (alle) nehmen gerade unfreiwillig an irgendeinem Experiment teil.


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Oktober 2009)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist einfach nur absolut gewöhnlicher Baumarkt-Standard.


 
Das ist nicht richtig. Der Rahmen ist von einem Markenhersteller, ich habe ihn günstig nagelneu, unlackiert und völlig "roh" erhalten und in Handarbeit geschliffen und lackiert, das Design stammt von mir. Die verbauten Komponenten sind alleine schon teurer als drei komplette Baumarkt-Räder.


underdog01 schrieb:


> Die Musik ist einfach nur unglaublich.........


Ja das stimmt!




underdog01 schrieb:


> Und ich bin mit schuld daran....


 
Das wollte ich nicht ......


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Oktober 2009)

Im Vergleich zu den anderen Gurken auf dieser Seite ist das Razorblade doch richtig hübsch.


----------



## one.nomad (24. Oktober 2009)

Es entwickelt sich zu einen Running-Gag =) und wenn man das alles locker sieht, kann man da sogar öfter drüber schmunzeln. Fast so, wie wenn man anstatt den hübschen Frauen nachzuschaune, lieber die Leute beim starren begutachtet und seinen Spass dabei hat.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das Rad nicht wirklcih gefallen mag. Das liegt aber an dem doofen Rahmen, der hat so ein Kastenunterrohr (das is so dick, das steht sogar überm Tretlager UNTEN über, hab so eine Rahmen mal in der Hand gehabt - war für mich der optische K.O.). Und dazu kommt noch die eher schmale Bereifung (wozu die wuchtigen Felgen auch optisch nicht beitragen, weil sie die Reifen nur noch mehr verkleinern) und das Giftgrün. Wären die Reifen fetter, das Muster gelbrüner und der Schriftzug entweder Gleich satt mit Edding "getaggt" oder geplottet, wärs in meine AUgen hübsch. Aber da sieht man, wie der Geschmack variiert =). Ich hoffe, dass mein F.Moser bald mal was wird, dann geselle ich mich acuh mal zu den Kritikwürdigen 

Grüße
michael


----------



## martn (24. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu den anderen Gurken auf dieser Seite ist das Razorblade doch richtig hübsch.



ach komm, das gt is auch ganz ok,


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich will keineswegs nerven, oder halte mein Razorblade für das schönste Bike der Welt. Da es im Gegenteil für mich ein purer Gebrauchsgegenstand ist, mit dem ich in Zukunft viele Stunden auf Straßen und Wegen verbringen werde, habe ich jetzt SKS-Radschützer (so stehts auf der Packung) montiert. Der Winter kann kommen.

Übrigens ist das keine "Keller-Panele", die Fotos mache ich auf meiner Dachterasse, wie man an den "Citylights" im Hintergrund sehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gierkopp (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab noch nie ein Rad gesehen, dass durch Schutzbleche "schöner" wird- hier hats geklappt. Weiter so!


----------



## wynklah (24. Oktober 2009)

Der Meinung von one.nomad schließe ich mich -zum Teil- an. Ich finde jedoch gerade den etwas krakeligen Schriftzug erfrischend. Das Auge bleibt immer wieder daran hängen. Ich  assoziiere mit SSP die alten Zeiten. Da hatte man einen Gang am Stahlrad, d.h. in meinen Augen ist SSP an einem Alu-Rahmen ohnehin ein absolutes No-Go. Das ist wie eine Einparkhilfe an einem VW Käfer. Aber dann wäre dieser Fred ja nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst.


----------



## RealNBK (24. Oktober 2009)

@RazorDepp: Die Bluemels kann man auch noch etwas schöner verlegen. Das Farbkonzept ist zum Kotzen.
Jedenfalls erfüllt es jetzt seinen Zweck als Stadtpanzer immer mehr. Da gab es aber einen eigenen Thread dazu. Das ist definitiv kein MTB mehr!


----------



## erlkoenig81 (24. Oktober 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> @RazorDepp: Die Bluemels kann man auch noch etwas schöner verlegen. Das Farbkonzept ist zum Kotzen.
> Jedenfalls erfüllt es jetzt seinen Zweck als Stadtpanzer immer mehr. Da gab es aber einen eigenen Thread dazu. Das ist definitiv kein MTB mehr!



naja finde schon dass es noch ein mtb ist. und finde es auch schade dass hier nur ssp anerkannt werden die wirklich eine mtb basis haben. dachte schon dass man hier etwas offen ist für allgm ssp-umbauten.


ein gewisses geltungsbedürfnis hat der gute razorblade aber schon irgendwie kann das sein?

vorallem gut dass du uns nochma latent auf den besitz deiner penthousewohnng hinweist. "übrigens keine kellerpanele,...dachterasse..." 

saugeil, da hat jemand ordentlich kohle und nen guten geschmack!


----------



## moraa (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## one.nomad (24. Oktober 2009)

aaah grasgruen =) (ja, ich mein das am rad)


----------



## RaceFaceXC (24. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 

ich hab ja auch vor, schutzbleche ans SSP zu machen, aber ich warte darauf, dass die der neuen Diamant-Räder käuflich zu erwerben sind:






MfG


----------



## RealNBK (24. Oktober 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> naja finde schon dass es noch ein mtb ist. und finde es auch schade dass hier nur ssp anerkannt werden die wirklich eine mtb basis haben. dachte schon dass man hier etwas offen ist für allgm ssp-umbauten.


Es geht mir nicht darum das nur MTBs SSp sein dürfen. Das ist quatsch!
Aber einen Stadtschlampenthread gibts ja immerhin hier. Und Da gehört diese ver****te Kiste eigentlich rein. Und wenn sie noch häufiger gepostet wird (wenn wenigstens die Aufnahmen schön wären... ) mach ich für diesen gestörten nen eigenen Thread auf. Da kann er dann ohne andere zu nerven jeden tag posten.
Der Witz hat sich halt mitlerweile breit getreten...


----------



## RealNBK (24. Oktober 2009)

RaceFaceXC schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab ja auch vor, schutzbleche ans SSP zu machen, aber ich warte darauf, dass die der neuen Diamant-Räder käuflich zu erwerben sind:


Welche Funktionssteigerung erhoffst du dir von dieser Funktionseinbuße?
SKS Bluemels und fertig. Es geht einfach nicht besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (24. Oktober 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> aaah grasgruen =) (ja, ich mein das am rad)



sehr grün  :


----------



## Radlerin (24. Oktober 2009)

Witziges Bild (und schickes Rad). Such das Rad, such!


----------



## herrundmeister (24. Oktober 2009)

Endlich fit für den Winter


----------



## tadea nuts (24. Oktober 2009)

So, endlich auch eines. Fahrbereit aber noch nicht ganz fertig.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Oktober 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum das nur MTBs SSp sein dürfen. Das ist quatsch!
> Aber einen Stadtschlampenthread gibts ja immerhin hier. Und Da gehört diese ver****te Kiste eigentlich rein.


 
Was haben Schutzbleche mit der Stadt zu tun? Gibt es etwa nur in der Stadt Regen und Nässe, die beim Training stören? Ich fahre mit dem Razorblade zwar durchaus auch in die City, aber ebenso reiße ich damit Kilometer über Land runter, und auch da sind im Winter Schutzbleche sinnvoll!

@gierkopp: stimmt, ich finde auch, dass die schwarzen Schutzbleche dem Razorblade gut stehen!



erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> ein gewisses geltungsbedürfnis hat der gute razorblade aber schon irgendwie kann das sein?


Das habe ich ja schon früher bestätigt, wahrscheinlich das größte Geltungsbedürfnis in der weltweiten Singlespeedszene!


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Was haben Schutzbleche mit der Stadt zu tun? Gibt es etwa nur in der Stadt Regen und Nässe, die beim Training stören? Ich fahre mit dem Razorblade zwar durchaus auch in die City, aber ebenso reiße ich damit Kilometer über Land runter, und auch da sind im Winter Schutzbleche sinnvoll!
> 
> @gierkopp: stimmt, ich finde auch, dass die schwarzen Schutzbleche dem Razorblade gut stehen!
> 
> ...



es kann sein, dass du dich zu hause anhand der kommentare zu dir und deinem rad krumm und schief lachst, oder dass du das ganze doch bierernst meinst, oder sonst was.

aber -bitte- lass es einfach gut sein.
hier wissen mittlerweile garantiert alle wie dein sisper aussieht.
noch könnte man den fred retten, aber mit jedem weiteren beitrag, mit deiner ausgelutschten rasierklinge drin, wird das ganze zunehmend öde.

bitte bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

tja so ist das numal wenn man jemanden mit adhs erklärt wie ein pc mitsamt kamera funktioniert


----------



## chri55 (24. Oktober 2009)

das letzte Rad find ich schick, die Gabel kommt gut.


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> es kann sein, dass du dich zu hause anhand der kommentare zu dir und deinem rad krumm und schief lachst, oder dass du das ganze doch bierernst meinst, oder sonst was.


Genau so trifft es zu!

Ich habe ja noch andere Räder. Heute ist mir doch tatsächlich bei den Dreharbeiten zu einem Video mit meinem SSP-Geländerad während einem scharfen Antritt zu einem Sprung die Kette gerissen, einfach so! Das Video werde ich aber trotzdem heute Nacht fertigstellen. Jetzt geh ich radfahren, mein neues Akkulicht testen!

Das graue Rad oben finde ich auch richtig Klasse!


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Genau so trifft es zu!
> 
> !




was? der erste oder der zweite teil des satzes?


----------



## wynklah (24. Oktober 2009)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Endlich fit für den Winter



WUN-DER-SCHÖN! Aber ein Kona vor ein Marin-Plakat stellen .... ts!


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

jap über dieses kona stolper ich auch ständig im fahhradaldi.....preislich macht man ja nix falsch...ich befürchte nur daß ich es wirklich mal mitnehme


----------



## Matze L.E. (24. Oktober 2009)

ich finde das letzte paddywaggon ist optisch eine zumutung... die farben, der klotzige vorbau, das geht gar nich. quasi ein verbrechen an den schönen vorgängern


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

den vorbau kann man tauschen. ich find die farbe richtig cool.

wie sah denn der vorgänger aus...hast du ein bild?

ich sehe du bist aus leipzig...naja dann kennst du ja die konas im aldi.

da stand letztens, nur mal so nebnher erwähnt, ein kocmo rennrad vor der tür...mit ner alten campa gruppe wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab...das war mal lecker


----------



## wynklah (24. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> den vorbau kann man tauschen. ich find die farbe richtig cool.
> 
> wie sah denn der vorgänger aus...hast du ein bild?
> 
> ...



Kona bei Aldi?
Sprecht Ihr von einem echten Aldi? Oder ist das ein Insider für einen Rad-Discounter?


----------



## Matze L.E. (24. Oktober 2009)

07:






08:





ich find halt die kombination aus dem dunkelgrau und dem gelb furchtbar. klar kann man parts tauschen aber es gibt ja genug alternativen wo man das nicht muss. das mit dem aldi kapier ich irgendwie grad nich *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

ja die 07er version ist lecker. mein kona sutra sah so ähnlich aus...

fahrradaldi = zweirad stadler


----------



## Matze L.E. (24. Oktober 2009)

ah hatte ich fast gedacht. würde da aber eher fahrrad-rewe sagen  . bin auch erst einmal da gewesen, schon seltsam wie die high-end parts da am plastikfaden in den regalen hängen -.-


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2009)

ich finde die mischung aus 5000 scotts und 159 highend pseudo 4-cross mtb´s viel schlimmer. und die fachmännische beratung...vorallem in sachen scheibenbremse....man o man....wenigstens haben die lustige klingeln


----------



## RealNBK (25. Oktober 2009)

Schön war wirklich nur das erste Paddywagon. Zum glück hab ich noch eins, aber der Lack ist zum Kotzen. Hab aber eine geile Idee für das Frühjahr. Jaguar-Grün mit Chomsilber... Lasst mich noch ein paar Monate überlgen...


----------



## 3812311 (25. Oktober 2009)

@ divergent!:

Wie kommst Du denn an Deinem GT mit dem Kettenspanner zurecht? Ich hatte den nämlich auch mal. Als das Ding bei mir das erste mal im Schlamm gefahren wurde hatte ich innerhalb von zwei Stunden ca. 30 Kettenabwürfe. Einstellen und Nachspannen war zwecklos. Danach war ich so gefrustet, daß ich ne SCHALTUNG ans Rad geschraubt habe...


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

ach ich finde den gut. der rattert nur gewaltig wenn die mühle richtig verdreckt ist. kette springt bei mir nicht ab. die läuft ziemlich mittig auf der rolle lang.


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Oktober 2009)

An die gelben Laufräder meines Paddys musste ich mich auch erst gewöhnen. Aber ich bin jetzt sicher ein 3/4 Jahr bei meinem Händler drumm herum geschlichen mit den Gedanken: "sieht ******** aus aber ich will es" "Sieht cool aus aber ich brauchs nicht" oder Mischungen daraus. Jetzt find ichs einfach nur geil und fährt sich noch super. Mal sehen ob es mit den Crossreifen auch im Wald Spass macht.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Oktober 2009)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> "sieht ******** aus aber ich will es" "Sieht cool aus aber ich brauchs nicht" oder Mischungen daraus.


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

die teile kann man ja tauschen. der rahmen an sich mit der gabel ist schon fein. ich stell mir grad das rad mit spinergys vor....sieht bestimmt lecker aus

@alex....hast ne mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab hier noch ein paar DP18 mit weiß / schwarzen Rubinos rummliegen - wenn mir nächste Woche langweilig sein sollte mach ich die Mal drauf und poste Bilder.


----------



## divergent! (25. Oktober 2009)

ich fände die ja auch passend:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Single-Speed-Tr...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2a021d752a

preis ist super auch wenn man nur die felgen nutzen würde


----------



## DER_DEPP (25. Oktober 2009)

hat da schonmal jemand bestellt ? und kann man auf der felge auch bremsen?


----------



## lazylarco (25. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein fertiges Gimondi Single Speed!
Übersetzung 52 / 15, bin jetz damit ca. 300km 
durch die Gegend geknattert, geht ab wie Schmidt`s Katze!
Wiegt nur 8,5 kg, find ich sau leicht für den alten Stahlrahmen!
Komplett Shimano 600 Ausstattung.

Bin nur stinksauer, mir ists etwas zu klein, von daher hat sich die 
ganze Mühe für mich nicht gelohnt, werde es wohl leider vescherbeln müssen...


----------



## gierkopp (25. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Ding, wenn man Vorbau und Sattel noch was runterschraubt! Aber was fährst du mit 52:15? Bergabrennen oder auf der Bahn?


----------



## wynklah (25. Oktober 2009)

Toll! Das Batman-Emblem und die gelbe Kette passen perfekt! Nur hätte ich Angst, vorne über den Lenker zu fallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (26. Oktober 2009)

blablabla... zuviel text, zuwenig singlespeed...

stollige reifen + dreckige waden + hopfige pilsetten = ss


----------



## lazylarco (26. Oktober 2009)

gierkopp schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, wenn man Vorbau und Sattel noch was runterschraubt! Aber was fährst du mit 52:15? Bergabrennen oder auf der Bahn?



Klar, das Bike ist mir leider etwas zu klein, deshalb hab ich Vorbau und
Sattelstütze so hoch gestellt...

Also ich weiß nicht, aber 52:15 passt mir in München perfekt!
Auf dem ganzen Weg zur Uni (12km) hab ich 50Hm.

Klar muss man an der Ampel etwas reintreten,
aber mann will ja schließlich vorankommen!
Aber, lass nicht darüber diskutieren, das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache!


----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> ...
> stollige reifen + dreckige waden + hopfige pilsetten = ss
> ...


sieht aus wie der laden,
vor dem der hobbit immer sein blaues diamant fixie ablichtet...


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Oktober 2009)

Mein Singlespeeder aka Stadtschlampe:


----------



## RealNBK (26. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich fände die ja auch passend:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Single-Speed-Tr...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2a021d752a
> 
> preis ist super auch wenn man nur die felgen nutzen würde



Ich glaube diese Felgen sind extrem Schwer. habe mal was von weit über 500gramm gehört


----------



## ONE78 (26. Oktober 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ... weit über 500gramm gehört



die sehn aus wie billige kopien von h+son oder b43. die verarbeitung am felgenstoß is ja mal zum .
das gewicht wüßte ich auch gern, zur info meine DP18 ~580g, h+son ~600g.
und bremsflanken seh ich da auch nicht, scheinbar reine bahn-felgen.

preislich natürlich super, da kostet der lrs weniger, als mich eine felge h+son gekostet hat.

@tigersclaw:
wasn das fürn rahmen? hesteller/preis/einbaubreite-hinten???


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Oktober 2009)

ONE78: das ist ein Norwid Trekkingrahmen, vorbereitet für eine Rohloff, daher die verschiebbaren Ausfaller. Rohre sind Columbus Nivachrom, sehr leicht das Ganze. Der Rahmen wiegt nackt 2.0 kg, die Gabel 700 Gramm. Abgesehen von Rahmen und Gabel sind durchweg günstige Teile verbaut, ein LRS bestehend aus Deore-Naben, ZAC19 Felgen, Hartje Kurbel und son Zeug. Einbaubreite hinten beträgt trekking-konform 135mm.

Bei passendem Gebot steht es komplett oder in Teilen zum Verkauf


----------



## ottokarina (26. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Geil, Du hast das Lied mindestens 1.03 Minuten angehört, ich bin begeistert, danke!



keine sorge, das hab ich nicht. hab nur vorgespult, da ich wissen wollte, ob sich die bilder noch ändern. leider musste ich feststellen, dass deine bildgestalterischen elemente ähnlich miserabel sind wie deine akustischen.

aber ich tippe auch noch darauf, dass das ein experiment ist. vielleicht auch eine studie.


----------



## wynklah (26. Oktober 2009)

.... meine Frau ist Razor-Fan ....


----------



## divergent! (26. Oktober 2009)

da wär ich aber nicht stolz drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (26. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> .... meine Frau ist Razor-Fan ....


 
Grüß bitte Deine Frau von mir, ich bin sicher, Du bist ein sehr glücklicher Mann, mit einer solchen Frau!

Leider ist meine eigene Frau nicht mein Fan, aber die mag auch nicht AC/DC und die Apokalyptischen Reiter ............


----------



## RaceFaceXC (26. Oktober 2009)

> RealNBK:
> 
> Welche Funktionssteigerung erhoffst du dir von dieser Funktionseinbuße?
> SKS Bluemels und fertig. Es geht einfach nicht besser!



Wer hat denn was von Funktionssteigerung gesagt (zumal ich die Funktionseinbuße bezweifel!)? Mir geht es um die Optik der SKS-Dinger. Einfach nicht schön. Und warum nicht warten, wenn es um Längen schöner geht?

MfG


----------



## RazorRamon (26. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> blablabla... zuviel text, zuwenig singlespeed...
> 
> stollige reifen + dreckige waden + hopfige pilsetten = ss


 
Beeindruckendes Bild, für mich klassische Sozialfotografie ersten Ranges. Chapeau!


----------



## Baxx (26. Oktober 2009)

martn schrieb:


> stollige reifen + dreckige waden + hopfige pilsetten = ss



Und euren Freundinnen erzaehlt ihr was von einem Ausflug in die Heide, oder?


----------



## martn (27. Oktober 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sieht aus wie der laden,
> vor dem der hobbit immer sein blaues diamant fixie ablichtet...



das is der laden. 

baxx, der dreck an den beinen stammt tatsächlich ausm wald...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (27. Oktober 2009)

Mein erster Versuch in Sachen SSP, gestern endlich fertig geworden und gleich ausgefahren: 




Rahmen vom Sperrmüll & umlackiert, Rest teils aus der Restekiste oder günstig zugekauft.
Fährt sich super, nur der flache Lenkwinkel ist bissl ungewohnt und muss 'ne ganze Ecke leichter werden (Reifen bspw. müssen unbedingt getauscht werden -> zu wenig Profil & zu schwer )
Außerdem war ich mit der Übersetzung (44:16) wohl zu optimistisch - in der Stadt & Ebene OK, für's Gelände dann doch ein wenig knackig...


----------



## RazorRamon (27. Oktober 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Außerdem war ich mit der Übersetzung (44:16) wohl zu optimistisch - in der Stadt & Ebene OK, für's Gelände dann doch ein wenig knackig...


 
Das ist in der Tat nicht geländetauglich. Mein Razorblade hat 44:18, das ist fürs schnelle Fahren auf der Straße gerade noch akzeptabel, aber schon für leichte Steigungen im richtigen Gelände viel zu heftig. Bei richtiger Streckenwahl kann man aber auch so Spaß haben.

Schöner Helm übrigens, welchen Kopfumfang hast Du?


----------



## kne (27. Oktober 2009)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> So, endlich auch eines. Fahrbereit aber noch nicht ganz fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat Style!
Besonders gefällt mir das kleine Kettenblatt. Was für eine Üersetzung ist das?
Die Gabel kommt auch ziemlich cool. Schönes Rad!


----------



## martn (27. Oktober 2009)

heißer helm, bonebreaker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobirace (27. Oktober 2009)

@martn
die giftgrünen odi-vibrator griffe sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## RealNBK (27. Oktober 2009)

RaceFaceXC schrieb:


> Wer hat denn was von Funktionssteigerung gesagt (zumal ich die Funktionseinbuße bezweifel!)? Mir geht es um die Optik der SKS-Dinger. Einfach nicht schön. Und warum nicht warten, wenn es um Längen schöner geht?
> 
> MfG



Ein Schutzblech sollte ein wenig gewölbt sein um den seitlich spritzenden Dreck besser abfangen zu können, ohne sehr braut bauen zu müssen. Wer mal mehrere Stunden im Regen gefahren ist weiß was ich meine. Für ne kurze runde mit Straßenkleidung kanns jedenfalls auch nicht schaden.


----------



## tadea nuts (27. Oktober 2009)

@kne  Danke. Fährt sich auch gut. Das Kettenblatt war eindeutig zu klein (32er). Mittlerweile ist ein 36er dran - Übersetzung 36x18. Bei der Überstzung muss ich noch probieren. Als ansonsten verwöhnter "Schalter" muss ich mich noch umgewöhnen.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (27. Oktober 2009)

@Razor: Übersetzung wird geändert, sobald mir ein anderes KB in die Finger fällt. 
Falls du mit deiner Kopfumfangfrage auf den Helm spekulierst - der bleibt bei mir!

@martn: heiß trifft's bei dem Helm gut - bei der momentanen Witterung geht's, im Sommer wirste da drunter gekocht 

Die Griffe sind eigtl. ODi Attack-Griffe, soweit ich mich erinnere


----------



## Tobirace (28. Oktober 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Die Griffe sind eigtl. ODi Attack-Griffe, soweit ich mich erinnere



Da hast du Recht. Ich hatte die auch dran und fand sie echt gut aber die Bikebetrachter werden durch die giftgrüne Optik nur von schönen Details abgelenkt..


----------



## kne (28. Oktober 2009)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> @kne  Danke. Fährt sich auch gut. Das Kettenblatt war eindeutig zu klein (32er). Mittlerweile ist ein 36er dran - Übersetzung 36x18. Bei der Überstzung muss ich noch probieren. Als ansonsten verwöhnter "Schalter" muss ich mich noch umgewöhnen.



Da hätte ich eher ein kleineres Ritzel anstelle eines größeren Kettenblatts genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. Oktober 2009)

Und ich hatte schon befürchtet, der farblich unpassende Sattel würde zu sehr ablenken...


----------



## arnonym71 (28. Oktober 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Und ich hatte schon befürchtet, der farblich unpassende Sattel würde zu sehr ablenken...


 
Hey! Da hat sich doch nach RazorRamon noch jemand getraut sein Bike mehr als einmal zu posten!!! 
Dann will ich auch noch mal:




(Halleluja)


----------



## wynklah (28. Oktober 2009)

Tolles Bild!


----------



## arrowfreak (28. Oktober 2009)

Uhhh, das Fahrrad ist ja mal grauenhaft hässlich...


----------



## arnonym71 (28. Oktober 2009)

arrowfreak schrieb:


> Uhhh, das Fahrrad ist ja mal grauenhaft hässlich...


Pass auf, sonst mach ich ein Video dazu und fang an zu singen ;-)


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja Bitte!


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Oktober 2009)

arnonym71 schrieb:


> Pass auf, sonst mach ich ein Video dazu und fang an zu singen ;-)


----------



## arrowfreak (28. Oktober 2009)

Ohne gelbe Ventilkappen wird das eh nie cool.


----------



## Mitglied (28. Oktober 2009)

Leider kann das wirklich lässige schwarzmatt nicht alles rausreißen. Wat'n Teil.


----------



## domtb (28. Oktober 2009)

So auf euer Anraten hin, flog die Magura wieder raus. Da es mir zeitgleich! kurz vorm Radladen meine Maxxis Reifen genommen hat (Glas) bin ich mal auf IRC Metro umgestiegen. Ich finde der rote Sattel gibt einen tollen Akzent am Rad, aber urteilt bitte selbst. Und verzeit mir bitte die etwas schlechte Bildquali.

Gruß, der Domi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (28. Oktober 2009)

bei mir heut im angebot....rost, frisch, eine woche alt, bester deutscher herbstjahrgang



 

dabei fällt mir dann immer er hier ein

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iOROuTuMA"]YouTube - Salad Fingers - Spoons[/ame]


----------



## wynklah (28. Oktober 2009)

Cooles Bianchi! Wie funktioniert die Speichung? Das hat mir hier schon mal jemand erklärt - man muss wohl bei der dritten Kreuzung einfach 1 x 360 Grad wickeln. Um wie viel länger müssen dann die Speichen sein?


----------



## domtb (28. Oktober 2009)

Haste noch richtig im Kopf mit der Speiche. Wird bei der dritten Kreuzung zweimal um die vorherige Speiche gedreht. Also zur Speichenlänge: Musst du schauen. Meist 3-4 mm länger. Aber das kommt auf deine Nabe und deine Felge an. Und du kannst dir danach nen Satz neue Finger kaufen. Außerdem musst du beachten beim Zwirbeln nicht die Felge zu zerkratzen...


----------



## wynklah (28. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank noch mal 
Mist! Jetzt habe ich gerade ein Paar alte Felgen entsorgt. Da hätte ich üben können. Sehe ich das richtig, dass jede Speiche -trotz Wicklung- in ihre üblicherweise vorgesehene Öse kommt?


----------



## m(A)ui (28. Oktober 2009)

domtb schrieb:


> Meist 3-4 mm länger.


eher 2-3mm laenger.


----------



## m(A)ui (28. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Vielen Dank noch mal
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass jede Speiche -trotz Wicklung- in ihre üblicherweise vorgesehene Öse kommt?


richtich!
beim VR (und keinen scheibenbremsen) kann man auch umk 180 grad verdrillen, sieht aber nicht ganz so gut aus aber man brauchst keine andere Speichenlaenge. hinten wuerde ich es nicht machen, da an der kreuzung die kraft sonst ihre richtung anedenr muesste!
"Nachteil"bei gewickelten Speichen ist, dass wenn eine speiche reist, 2 speichen ohne spannung sind. passiert aber auch nicht oefters wie bei anderen laufraedern und trotzem am kopf/gewinde und nicht an der stelle der wicklung.

maui


----------



## m(A)ui (28. Oktober 2009)

Wurzelspeichen




















(vorne 180 grad)

maui


----------



## wynklah (28. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Ich gehe davon aus, dass konifizierte Speichen die Arbeit erleichtern.


----------



## m(A)ui (28. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Ich gehe davon aus, dass konifizierte Speichen die Arbeit erleichtern.


minimal... da man wegen der dauerfestigkeit aber eh nur konif. speichen einsetzen sollte, ist dies wegen der kuerzeren "freien laenge" von wurzelspeichen noch wichtiger!

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arrowfreak (29. Oktober 2009)

Wurzelspeichung sieht ******* aus und bringt nix. Soistdasundnichtanders.


----------



## Bikefritzel (29. Oktober 2009)

domtb schrieb:


> Und du kannst dir danach nen Satz neue Finger kaufen.


am besten nciht mit den fingern zwirbeln sondern mit der ganzen handfläche reinlange. geht schneller und angenehmer, erst letztens ausprobiert.



arrowfreak schrieb:


> Wurzelspeichung sieht ******* aus und bringt nix. Soistdasundnichtanders.



zwei falsche aussagen in einem satz. respekt.


----------



## rob1111 (29. Oktober 2009)

Bringen tut es wirklich nichts, macht das Laufrad eher instabiler.
Da die Speichen nur auf Zug belastet werden und die Kraft, so wie es m(a)ui schon geschrieben hat, umgelenkt wird und unnötig einen längeren Weg "gehen" muss.

Noch dazu verschleissen die Speichen schneller, weil sie in der Wicklung aneinander reiben. Musst mal bei älteren Laufrädern schauen die normal eingespeicht sind, da tritt der Effekt auch an einfachen Kreuzungen auf, an denen sich die Speichen nur Punktförmig berühren (wenn man mal die Verformung einer runden Speiche vernachlässigt).

Und wenn eine Speiche reisst hast du nen richtigen Schlag in der Felge...


----------



## wynklah (29. Oktober 2009)

Also an der Kreuzung verlöten - wie bei den Bahnrädern


----------



## RazorRamon (29. Oktober 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Noch dazu verschleissen die Speichen schneller, weil sie in der Wicklung aneinander reiben. ...


 
Es wurde ja schon beschrieben, dass die Speichen nie dort reißen, wo sie "gewickelt" sind, sondern entweder am Gewinde, oder, so kenne ich es, dort wo sie in der Nabe hängen, also abgewinkelt sind. Das lässt sich auch leicht vorstellen, dass dort, ob jetzt gewickelt oder nicht, die eigentlichen Schwachstellen sind.

Dass "die Kraft einen längeren Weg gehen muss", ist eine Aussage, die in diesem Zusammenhang eigentlich gar keine ist, aber ich denke mal angestrengt darüber nach.

Um was es geht, ist klar, es sieht gut aus. Also spricht alles dafür!


----------



## rob1111 (29. Oktober 2009)

Durch Reibung entstehen weitere Schwachstellen.

Dass die Kraft auf Umwege (längere Wege) gebracht wird siehst du doch schon allein daran, dass deine Speichen beim verdrillen 2-3mm länger sein müssen...
Und jetzt die Quizfrage:
Was ist die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten im Raum (Öse in der Felge und Loch im Nabenflansch)?

Richtig, eine Gerade, und keine verdrillte Was-auch-immer...

Nochdazu wird die Kraft von der Speiche noch schräger in die Felge eingeleitet, d.h. du hast bei gleicher Speichenspannung weniger Kraft in radialer Richtung... Denk mal drüber nach.

Mehr Kraft in radialer Richtung => Seitensteiferes Laufrad.
(relativ einfache Mechanik)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (29. Oktober 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Dass die Kraft auf Umwege (längere Wege) gebracht wird siehst du doch schon allein daran, dass deine Speichen beim verdrillen 2-3mm länger sein müssen...


 
Klassischer Irrtum!

Der "Weg der Kraft" befindet sich auf direkter Gerade zwischen Nabe und Felge. Mal einfach ausgedrückt, Du gibst den Druck von der Straße über die Felge und die Speiche in die Nabe. Die Form und Beschaffenheit der beteiligten Speiche beeinflusst zwar, in welcher Stärke die Kraft weitergegeben wird (sprich, wie sie federt), das ist beim Zentrieren zu beachten, wenn die Speichen "gespannt" werden, aber die Richtung kann dadurch nicht verändert werden. Oder stellst Du dir das so vor, dass die Kraft die ganzen Windungen mitmacht? Wenn das so wäre, dann könnte man ja durch eine einfache Kurve aus Druck Zug machen. Tolle Idee!

Und wenn die Spannung der Speichen einen gewissen Wert erreichen, dann ist alleine dieser verantwortlich für die Stabilität des Laufrades. Die optische Form spielt da keine Rolle.


----------



## rob1111 (29. Oktober 2009)

Du willst es nicht begreifen, oder?

Zeichne dir mal die Felge und die Nabe auf...
Speichen können nur Zugkräfte aufnehmen, d.h. sie ziehen in dem Winkel an der Felge, in dem sie dort einmünden. Bei der Wurzelspeichung ist dieser Winkel flacher als bei der klassischen Einspeichung. Am besten ist der 90° Winkel bei radialem Einspeichen (nur leider für das Hinterrad oder Scheibenbremsen nicht geeignet, weil so keine Drehmomente übertragen werden können).

Die Speichenspannung teilt sich also auf in Kräfte, die senkrecht und tangential zur Felge wirken... und jetzt spinn das mal weiter...

Vielleicht erfährst du ja einen Geistesblitz...

EDIT:
Vielleicht hilft das ja:
Bei klassicher Einspeichung fallen die Kräfte von Felge und Flansch aufeinander.
Bei Wurzelspeichung nicht, da die Speiche die zwei Kraftaufnahmepunkte nicht mehr in einer Linie verbindet. Es bildet sich eine Art Kräftedreieck.

EDIT 2:


> Und wenn die Spannung der Speichen einen gewissen Wert erreichen, dann ist alleine dieser verantwortlich für die Stabilität des Laufrades. Die optische Form spielt da keine Rolle.



Das wird ja immer besser...

Es gibt da einen Spruch:
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ....


----------



## m(A)ui (29. Oktober 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Bringen tut es wirklich nichts, macht das Laufrad eher instabiler.


Jein.
es wird steifer, da sich die speichen abstuetzen koennen.
die kraftuebrtragung wird direkter, da die speichen tangentialer stehen
der speichenwinkel ist in der tat unguenstiger (vgl. hochprofilfelgen)
da die speiche weniger federt, kann sie evtl frueher ermueden


rob1111 schrieb:


> Noch dazu verschleissen die Speichen schneller, weil sie in der Wicklung aneinander reiben. Musst mal bei älteren Laufrädern schauen die normal eingespeicht sind, da tritt der Effekt auch an einfachen Kreuzungen auf, an denen sich die Speichen nur Punktförmig berühren (wenn man mal die Verformung einer runden Speiche vernachlässigt).


bei gewickelten speichen reibt gar nix, dass ist mindestens so stark wie gebundene/geloetete speichen


rob1111 schrieb:


> Und wenn eine Speiche reisst hast du nen richtigen Schlag in der Felge...


richtig.

man erkauft sich den optischen Vorteil (fuer manch einen) also mit ein paar potentiellen nachteile und ohne spuerbare technische vorteile.

mir war's das wert, und da es noch keinerlei probleme gemacht hat, werde ich auch in zukunft nicht davor zurueckschrecken.

maui


----------



## m(A)ui (29. Oktober 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Vielleicht hilft das ja:
> Bei klassicher Einspeichung fallen die Kräfte von Felge und Flansch aufeinander.
> Bei Wurzelspeichung nicht, da die Speiche die zwei Kraftaufnahmepunkte nicht mehr in einer Linie verbindet. Es bildet sich eine Art Kräftedreieck.


im uebergang von der verdrillung zur einzelnen speiche wird der kraftfluss umgelenkt, allerdings nicht um 90 grad wie im speichenbogen und macht somit in der praxis keinerlei probleme.

maui


----------



## arnonym71 (29. Oktober 2009)

Eine Gallerie, eine Gallerie!
Kann ich das Razorblade noch mal sehen ???
- sonst poste ich wieder meins


----------



## ottokarina (29. Oktober 2009)

arnonym71 schrieb:


> Eine Gallerie, eine Gallerie!
> Kann ich das Razorblade noch mal sehen ???
> - sonst poste ich wieder meins



prinzipiell würd ich dir zustimmen und die diskussion über verzwirbelte speichen vor die tür bitten. aber für deinen anderen wunsch:  :kotz: &


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Oktober 2009)

soo...jetz mal ein bisschen stimmung hier!

mein etto is erstmals zusammengebaut.
bremsleistung is absolut top!
druckpunkt dagegen absolut nicht.
dafür ist das gewicht mit ziemlich genau 9,39kg ganz akzeptabel...
übersetzung 34:16.

vorbau muss ich morgen unbedingt gegen einen flacheren tauschen...keine sattelüberhöhung ist ein absolutes no-go!

hier die bilder:





























und dem cadex hab ich bei der gelegenheit auch endlich mal nen sisp umbau kit gegönnt. hat jetz 32:15.









mein bridgestone sieht ncoh genauso aus, wie beim letzten mal, nur dreckiger.


----------



## divergent! (29. Oktober 2009)

schönes etto. aber ich würde dir empfehlen die kette etwas kürzer zu machen und den kettenspanner somit etwas flacher. es kann passieren daß der beim richtigen reintreten in dieser einstellung richtung kettenstrebe rutscht. so gings mir mal am talera.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Oktober 2009)

is hier auch schon passiert. kürzer geht die kette nich, würd ich mal behaupten. wär die kürzer gegangen, hätt ichs bestimmt gemacht, bin mir aber nich ganz sicher.
kuck ich morgen nochmal nach.


----------



## divergent! (29. Oktober 2009)

die geht 100pro noch kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (29. Oktober 2009)

is ja guut...
hab die kette aber zugegeben mit nem 17er ritzel drauf gekürzt...


----------



## NuckChorris (29. Oktober 2009)

War auch gerade auf einer kleinen Nachtrunde unterwegs , das Speci mit den neuen Cannibal-Schlappen wollte unbedingt noch mal ausgeführt werden


----------



## RazorRamon (29. Oktober 2009)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> War auch gerade auf einer kleinen Nachtrunde unterwegs , das Speci mit den neuen Cannibal-Schlappen wollte unbedingt noch mal ausgeführt werden


 
Nachttour? Ich sehe keine Lampen!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2009)

licht auf dem kopf?


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JKSzN2AgsM"]YouTube - Rad[/ame]


----------



## NuckChorris (30. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Nachttour? Ich sehe keine Lampen!


Also ich sehe zwei Lampen, eine vorne und eine hinten direkt unterm Sattel - Stichwort:Knog


----------



## arnonym71 (30. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> YouTube - Rad


 
Wo isn das Razorblade? Ich hatte mich schon sooo dran gewöhnt!
Trotzdem ein aussergewöhnlich kreatives Video! Weiter so !!!


----------



## m(A)ui (30. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Nachttour? Ich sehe keine Lampen!


vermutlich mit nachstsichtgerate (durch welches auch das photo entstanden ist?)

maui


----------



## m(A)ui (30. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> YouTube - Rad


crazy!
nette gemeinde, die euch da einen dirtjump parcours angelegt hat.

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (30. Oktober 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> crazy!
> nette gemeinde, die euch da einen dirtjump parcours angelegt hat.
> 
> maui


 
Ja, fett, und das direkt vor meiner Haustür. Soll noch bis August nächsten Jahres so bleiben. Ich bin begeistert!

Vielleicht scheuche ich das Razorblade am Wochenende auch mal drüber, ich werde berichten!


----------



## divergent! (30. Oktober 2009)

hoffentlich haben die auch noch nen gulideckel vergessen und das rad verschwindet endlich


----------



## painmuds (30. Oktober 2009)

gute neue sommerschlurre... für nen kumpel gebaut.


----------



## wynklah (30. Oktober 2009)

Tolles Peugeot in Bianchi-Celeste!  Und die Übersetzung ist ehrgeizig


----------



## wynklah (30. Oktober 2009)

Bilder vom ersten Ausritt.

Hier sind wir noch sauber:





Hier sollte die Sonne genau durch das Hinterrad leuchten. Aber mit Selbstauslöser is' das nich' so einfach 





Schmutzich ....





.... und müde:





Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> die geht 100pro noch kürzer.



hab probiert und die geht nich kürzer. mit half link ja, aber ohne wirds nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (31. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 wie kommst du denn damit klar, wenn der spanner nach unten spannt? (der soll doch eigentlich nach oben spannen?)  ich hab den nämlcih auch und bei mir funktioniert er in beide richtungen nicht gescheit.


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2009)

bin noch nich ernsthaft mit dem rad gefahrn. das werd ich heute nachholen.

zum nach oben spannen geht die kette nicht kurz genug. aber mit ordentlich angeknalltem schnellspanner und schraube hats die 8km gestern nach hause schonmal gehalten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Oktober 2009)

Das Winterrad ist fertig.
Es fehlt nur noch ein Paar gleiche Pedale 




Kleines SchmuckstÃ¼ck




Ãbersetzung ist nicht gerade mÃ¤nnlich, aber das Rad macht damit sehr viel SpaÃ und man kann auchmal Faxen damit machen (RÃ¼ckwÃ¤rtsrollen, 180Â°, VR-HÃ¼pfen)

-EDIT-

Die Karten hinten haben schon 2 Rahmen Ã¼berlebt


----------



## erlkoenig81 (31. Oktober 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ja, fett, und das direkt vor meiner Haustür. Soll noch bis August nächsten Jahres so bleiben. Ich bin begeistert!
> 
> Vielleicht scheuche ich das Razorblade am Wochenende auch mal drüber, ich werde berichten!




hahah du bist echt der knaller!!! bei mir haste echt kultstatus erreicht!!!

aber ich bezweifel echt ob du nicht ein fake bist, oder absolut bewußt die sachen hier so rüber bringst, denn wenn nicht..... mache ich mir echt sorgen 

das razorblade is außerdem viel zu schade um es über den anspruchsvollen dirtparcours zu schicken ........


----------



## waschtl (31. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich mir ein Fully gekauft hatte war das Hardtail irgendwie überflüssig geworden.Letze Woche hab ichs dann zum Singlespeeder umgebaut.Die beste Entscheidung die ich in letzter Zeit getroffen habe!Das Ding macht Spass!!
















...jaja die Kette muss ich nochmal spannen...


----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Bei so schönem Herbstwetter war ich auch unterwegs heute morgen! 





Leider hatte ich die gute Cam net dabei.. Desween bitte ich die Bild-Quali zu entschuldigen..


----------



## kick.push (31. Oktober 2009)

sexeee ladee


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

Der Ofen ist genau das, was mir zum Rennen fahren noch fehlt. Ich bin ständig kurz davor, Konto-Harakiri zu veranstalten und nen Carbon Rahmen zu dem Zweck zu kaufen. 
Wenn dann nicht noch soooo viel Kohle für adäquate Teile nötig wäre...


----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Oktober 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bei so schönem Herbstwetter war ich auch unterwegs heute morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt, weil anders


----------



## Onegear (31. Oktober 2009)

darf man fragen, was die Kohlekiste wiegt ? Ich hab mal auf die Schnelle irgendwas mit 7,3 kg überschlagen.
Laufräder, Rahmen und Gabel und Kurbel lassen darauf schließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (31. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Habe normal noch Eggbeater dran. Wollte aber mit normalen Schuhen fahren.. 
Mit Eggbeater 6,9Kg..


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2009)

@ DeepStar23

da fällt mir ganz spontan nur tarnkappenbomber zu ein.

genau mein ding!

@ gtbiker
darf man da schon federgabel zu sagen?


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



Sch...

jetzt muss ich schon wieder den Sabber aufwischen...

Großes Kino 

@k_star: Wenn du an deinem Bomber das elende Schaltgedöns abmontierst, hast du doch fast das gleiche Ding zu Hause stehen...


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2009)

@ exto
neee!

guck mal in mein album, dann weißt du was da heute abend / morgen dran ist.
ich probiere es erst mal mit 2fach.
langsam reduzieren ....


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

Langsam reduzieren ist nicht schlecht. Macht aber süchtig.

Bin grad dabei, das Cannondale zu reduzieren: Farbe runter und hier und da noch ein bisschen Gewicht sparen. Ziel: 9 Kilo.

Am Enduro (17 Kilo) wäre SSP dann doch zu heftig. Trotzdem fliegt jetzt erst mal das ganze Umwerfer-Geraffel raus. Mehr als 9 Gänge braucht's da auch nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2009)

wenn vorne nur noch ein blatt bleibt, schreits ja schön förmlich nach einer hinterradnabe mit getriebe drin.


----------



## stöpsel84 (31. Oktober 2009)

1


----------



## stöpsel84 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Eingangradler,was haltet ihr von dem Surly Aufbau im enlischen Disgn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (31. Oktober 2009)




----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2009)

prädikat: gut.







@bikefritzel: nach 2mal neu festziehen hat der spanner den rest der tour gehalten.


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Oktober 2009)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Eingangradler,was haltet ihr von dem Surly Aufbau im enlischen Disgn?



Wow, total stealth das Ding. Wenn ich ein bisschen mehr davon sehen würde könnte ich auch sagen was ich davon halten würde.

Fotos die auf deiner Festplatte sind lassen sich aus dem Internet nicht sehen. Ich weiß aber jetzt das du als Sophie an deinem PC eingeloggtz bist...


----------



## gtbiker (31. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> @ gtbiker
> darf man da schon federgabel zu sagen?


Jop, kannste machen, 35mm 
395mm Einbauhöhe



exto schrieb:


> Sch...
> jetzt muss ich schon wieder den Sabber aufwischen...
> Großes Kino


Danke! 

Alex, schönes Bild!


----------



## yunim (31. Oktober 2009)

noch nicht ganz fertig =)


----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Oktober 2009)

guckt mal in mein album.. wird bald auch ein SSP..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

yunim schrieb:


> noch nicht ganz fertig =)



stimmt...


----------



## ufp (31. Oktober 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bei so schönem Herbstwetter war ich auch unterwegs heute morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann mach mal gute Fotos .
Das Rad ist schon mal schön und etwas anderes, weil Carbon .
Endliche ein Carbon SSP; oder gar Fixie ?
Leider passt die Gabel nicht so ganz dazu (Farbe, Schriftzug)

Wieviel wiegt das Stevens?


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Habe normal noch Eggbeater dran. Wollte aber mit normalen Schuhen fahren..
> Mit Eggbeater 6,9Kg..


 
steht doch oben.


----------



## DeepStar23 (31. Oktober 2009)

Vieleicht macht mein Kumpel mal ein paar gute Bilder.. 
Dem gehört auch die Kiste.. 




Das auch fixed.. meins mit Sicherheit nicht.. =)

Ich finde den Schriftzug dezenter als an der baugleichen Ritchey-Gabel.. 
Und die Gabel ist um einiges günstiger als die Ritchey.. Aber genauso leicht..


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

au wenn du das rad im winter mal aufs feld legst und pinkeln gehst...das  findeste nicht wieder


----------



## exto (1. November 2009)

Das Rad ist so filigran, dass du an Orten die du damit erreichen kannst sowieso verhaftet wirst, wenn du pinkelst...

Man muss allerdings neidlos anerkennen, dass das optische Konzept so schlüssig umgesetzt ist, dass der Hobel nur als GEIL zu bezeichnen ist...


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

auf jeden fall....konsequent


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. November 2009)

Wie geschrieben,ist net meins.. ich musste die Kiste nur zusammenbauen.. 
Das Rad hängt aber nicht nur an der Wand. Sondern wird auch regelmäßig bewegt. Aber natürlich nur in der City und schon gar net bei Schnee.


----------



## exto (1. November 2009)

Ich war letztens bei euch in der City. Das ind mir ne Menge SSPder aufgefallen. Is ja auch die perfekte Stadt dafür...


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2009)

@dennis: was has du eigentlich für ne übersetzung auf deinem carbonbomber? 32:14?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (1. November 2009)

In HH fahren,dank dem http://suicycle-store.de so viele Fixie-Popper rum.. Da fällt das weisse Rad kaum auf.. 

Der Plaste-Bomber hat 32-12,dat reicht..


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Der Plaste-Bomber hat 32-12,dat reicht..



stimmt. das is in ordnung.


----------



## wurstendbinder (1. November 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Vieleicht macht mein Kumpel mal ein paar gute Bilder..
> Dem gehört auch die Kiste..



mein erster gedanke: steril wie die intensivstation der uniklinik. nich so meins 


da lob ich mir doch solche bikes auf solchen bildern


wynklah schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hier sollte die Sonne genau durch das Hinterrad leuchten. Aber mit Selbstauslöser is' das nich' so einfach
> 
> ...


----------



## olli (1. November 2009)

Brakeless ist zwar dämlich, aber es macht Spaß...


----------



## Bikefritzel (1. November 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Brakeless ist zwar dämlich, aber es macht Spaß...



meine rede, ansonsten schönes rad, bis auf die kurbel.


----------



## olli (1. November 2009)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> meine rede, ansonsten schönes rad, bis auf die kurbel.



Was anderes war nicht da.
Zu Brakeless: Die Bremse habe ich heut im Rose 50% Ausverkauf bestellt: schwarze 105er.


----------



## Splatter666 (1. November 2009)

Mensch Olli, das is ja mal richtig schick 
Im HR noch weisse Speichen und ne schwarze Kurbel und dann isses perfekt!

Ciao Splat


----------



## moraa (1. November 2009)

Mal wieder das Speci ausgeführt:


----------



## RazorRamon (1. November 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Mal wieder das Speci ausgeführt:


Schönes Rad, danke für die Fotos! 

Ich habe mein Razorblade heute natürlich auch bewegt, bei dem milden Wetter ein Hochgenuss! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv1ux0x0WgM"]YouTube - Natur[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yunim (2. November 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Mal wieder das Speci ausgeführt:




Mit einer schwarzen Starrgabel, schwarz/silberne Bremshebel, rote Flaschenhalter, silberne Felge, Kurbel, Lenker und Speichen und eine schwarze Klingel waere das Rad perfekt.


Wenn man noch beim Specialized Schriftzug das SPECI durch ein R ersetzt, das a stehen laesst, ein Zorb dahinter setzt, das  iz durch a ersetzt und die beiden letzten Buchstaben austauscht,  das waere das Nonplusultra!


----------



## wynklah (2. November 2009)

Du hast die gelben Ventilkappen vergessen! Ausserdem muss es dann noch gefilmt und besungen werden - und das ist das Schwierigste! Ich suche fieberhaft nach einem Lied für mein Rad, damit ich mit Razor mithalten kann (weil meine Frau doch Razor-Fan ist).
Aber ich habe ja noch nicht mal einen Namen für mein Rad.


----------



## biker1967 (2. November 2009)

Machen wir doch ein Voting:
-Liedvorschläge
-Namenssuche


----------



## Michi83 (2. November 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, danke für die Fotos!
> 
> Ich habe mein Razorblade heute natürlich auch bewegt, bei dem milden Wetter ein Hochgenuss!
> 
> YouTube - Natur


 
Hallo Leidensgenossen,

ich mach mir langsam wirklich sorgen.

PS. Bin seit ein paar Tagen auch SSP-besitzer. Und es macht Spaß Foto wird folgen.

Gruß


----------



## Splatter666 (2. November 2009)




----------



## keks'(: (2. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (2. November 2009)

Noch so ein Frosch auf Rädern....
Bald wimmelts hier nur so von den Viechern...


----------



## Opernfreunde (2. November 2009)

"Quak"


----------



## divergent! (2. November 2009)

sehr schönes grün...und ne cowboy kurbel


----------



## aggressor2 (2. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sehr schönes grün...und ne cowboy kurbel



so ein grün fänd ich an deinem lts fett!


----------



## divergent! (2. November 2009)

stimmt.......ich bin ja grad am rumwühlen wegen farben........


----------



## wynklah (2. November 2009)

Ein Hochrad!


----------



## aggressor2 (2. November 2009)

mein neues hintergrundbild


----------



## divergent! (2. November 2009)

schick...meins ist das hier....achtung alex in action

aber warum fährst du jetzt mit 2 tachos??


----------



## aggressor2 (2. November 2009)

na einer für die geschwindigkeit und einer für die trittfrequenz 

so kann ich gezielt hart trainieren


----------



## NuckChorris (2. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> mein neues hintergrundbild


Ist das auf der Horizontale oben bei euch rund um Jena?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (2. November 2009)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Ist das auf der Horizontale oben bei euch rund um Jena?



bin mir nich ganz sicher, ob das stück zur horizontalen gehört. ist um die ecke vom fuchsturm.

das is aber auf der horizontalen


----------



## NuckChorris (2. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> bin mir nich ganz sicher, ob das stück zur horizontalen gehört. ist um die ecke vom fuchsturm.
> 
> das is aber auf der horizontalen


da müsste ich auch mal wieder lang - wenn die booster erst am ssp montiert sind. 
allerdings besteht dann noch die frage, wie ich mit 42/16 den Anstieg bezwinge...


----------



## chickenway-user (2. November 2009)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> "Quak"



Wow, schön!


----------



## aggressor2 (3. November 2009)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> da müsste ich auch mal wieder lang - wenn die booster erst am ssp montiert sind.
> allerdings besteht dann noch die frage, wie ich mit 42/16 den Anstieg bezwinge...




aber selbst wenn du ziegenhain hoch schiebst, is 42:16 immernoch ganz schön fett, für die besten teile der horizontale...


----------



## stubenhocker (3. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> bin mir nich ganz sicher, ob das stück zur horizontalen gehört. ist um die ecke vom fuchsturm.
> 
> das is aber auf der horizontalen


 
Sieht man diesen Weg von der BAB, wenn man Ri. Dresden/Leipzig fährt? Da sind wir in der letzten Woche in unserem Ostalgie-Urlaub langgefahren (unten auf der Autobahn).

Alex


----------



## NuckChorris (3. November 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Sieht man diesen Weg von der BAB, wenn man Ri. Dresden/Leipzig fährt? Da sind wir in der letzten Woche in unserem Ostalgie-Urlaub langgefahren (unten auf der Autobahn).
> 
> Alex


Ja, die Autobahnbrücke kann man hinten rechts erkennen (die Bögen neben den wunderschönen Wohnblöcken von Jena-Lobeda).


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2009)

das mit den schönen wohnblöcken aber bitte überlesen. leider die schlimmste und hässlichste wohngegend ( mit winzerla ) im eigentlich perfekt gelegenen jena.

aber die horizontale ist schon lustig. aber wenns da richtig schlammig ist und rutschig dazu schon sehr heikel.


----------



## RazorRamon (3. November 2009)

Wirklich ein geiler Fleck um Rad zu fahren, und die Wohnblöcke müssten doch eigentlich schon unter Denkmalschutz stehen, oder?


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2009)

ich hoffe doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (3. November 2009)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> stubenhocker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sieht man diesen Weg von der BAB, wenn man Ri. Dresden/Leipzig fährt? Da sind wir in der letzten Woche in unserem Ostalgie-Urlaub langgefahren (unten auf der Autobahn).
> ...




schön is aber was anderes...aber so lang ich meine fahrräder alle ins zimmer krieg, is mir die gegend eigentlich wurscht



divergent! schrieb:


> aber die horizontale ist schon lustig. aber wenns da richtig schlammig ist und rutschig dazu, schon sehr heikel.



richtig.
aber durch den kalk trocknets eigentlich recht schnell ab und man hat dann gut grip.
wer da oben im regen rumfährt is selber schuld


----------



## NuckChorris (3. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das mit den schönen wohnblöcken aber bitte überlesen. leider die schlimmste und hässlichste wohngegend ( mit winzerla ) im eigentlich perfekt gelegenen jena.
> 
> aber die horizontale ist schon lustig. aber wenns da richtig schlammig ist und rutschig dazu schon sehr heikel.


Da habe ich wohl vergessen, das wunderschön in "Gänsefüßchen" zu setzen


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2009)

@alex: biste nun schon mal am ortseingang von jena in dem wald gefahren? da wo es zum kaiserstuhl geht?


----------



## aggressor2 (3. November 2009)

welcher ortseingang? und kaisersuhl??


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2009)

kaiserstuhl. naja ortseingang von nmb kommend aus...also aus richtung dornburg


----------



## aggressor2 (3. November 2009)

bei tautenburg, oder oberhalb von porstendorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (3. November 2009)

nach porstendorf. eigentlich ziemlich ortseingang jena. weißt du wo das vw autohaus ist, über die bahnschienen und dann einfach nach hinten hoch ab in wald.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. November 2009)

ach richtung kunitz...ja da war ich schon öfter mal.


----------



## one.nomad (3. November 2009)

*räusper*

Macht sowas mal per PN aus 
Oder noch besser - verabredet euch zu ner Runde Trail-exchange =)


----------



## Alter Ossi (3. November 2009)

Ich weiß es sieht echt häßlich aus, aber es geht ab wie ein Moped...
Und im Frühjahr kommen wieder dicke Reifen drauf...


----------



## chickenway-user (3. November 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> *räusper*
> 
> Macht sowas mal per PN aus
> Oder noch besser - verabredet euch zu ner Runde Trail-exchange =)



Aber das hier ist doch eine Galerie. Der Ort um jeden Mist seitenlang auszudiskutieren...


----------



## Splatter666 (3. November 2009)

Moin!

@Ossi: Is doch schick und zweckmäßig 
Hast du die Race Face lackiert oder gepulvert?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## exto (3. November 2009)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Ich weiß es sieht echt häßlich aus, aber es geht ab wie ein Moped...
> Und im Frühjahr kommen wieder dicke Reifen drauf...



Alles andere als hässlich!


----------



## Alter Ossi (3. November 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Ossi: Is doch schick und zweckmäßig
> Hast du die Race Face lackiert oder gepulvert?
> ...



Alles lackiert!


----------



## Alter Ossi (3. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Alles andere als hässlich!



Ich bin von Frühjahr bis Herbst mit dicken Reifen unterwegs und als ich gestern die dünnen Schlappen draufgemacht habe, hast mich erstmal geschüttelt...


----------



## joe.man (4. November 2009)

Sorry aber das war nix mit dem Bild :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (4. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Aber das hier ist doch eine Galerie. Der Ort um jeden Mist seitenlang auszudiskutieren...



Genau.

Wie ist das Wetter bei Dir, chicky?


----------



## chickenway-user (4. November 2009)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Wie ist das Wetter bei Dir, chicky?




Also vormittags hats geregnet. Nachmittags nur noch gelegentlich, und ab und zu schien sogar die Sonne...

Ich schwing mich mal a Runde aufs Radel.

Und bei euch?


----------



## RazorRamon (4. November 2009)

Viel Wind, heftige Schauer, zwischendurch auch mal Sonne, jetzt stockdunkel!


----------



## gierkopp (4. November 2009)

15°, bewölkt und immer wieder Schauer... Am Sonntag bin ich noch bei 24° und praller Sonne rumgetourt. Zum kotzen!

Aber immer noch besser als letzten Winter in Berlin!







Der Rahmen ist nicht mehr bei mir- fährt jetzt in Magdeburg rum...

Edith hat gerade bemerkt, was fürn mächtig beschissenes Bild das ist!


----------



## RazorRamon (4. November 2009)

gierkopp schrieb:


> 15°, bewölkt und immer wieder Schauer... Am Sonntag bin ich noch bei 24° und praller Sonne rumgetourt. Zum kotzen!
> 
> Aber immer noch besser als letzten Winter in Berlin!
> 
> ...


 
Das Rad ist nicht übel, aber das Bild zieht einen runter. Woran es liegt, weiß ich auch nicht. Macht aber mächtig depressiv. Ich glaub, ich brauche jetzt eine Wellnessmassage!


----------



## hasenheide (4. November 2009)

Hier im Norden hat's heut geschneit... aber ohne liegenzubleiben...


----------



## martn (5. November 2009)

agressor, fährst du zufällig am wochenende ne runde?


----------



## olli (6. November 2009)

Version 2.0:


----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2009)

bis auf die kurbel nicht mal so hässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobirace (6. November 2009)

Ist das ne sugino kurbel?
Ein schönes rad aber ne schwarze 105er oder ne alte schwarze xt-kurbel wäre wirklich besser...
oder noch besser diese hier:





Du hast bestimmt noch was tolleres rumliegen


----------



## olli (6. November 2009)

Die Kurbel ist eine alte OFMEGA von einem RIXE Damensportrad, das mir eine Freunding geschenkt hatte. Die Kettenlinie passt exakt und der Q-Faktor ist halbwegs klein, weshalb ich momentan keine Lust verspüre mit einer anderen Kurbel zu experimentieren. Erst mal muß noch ein 130er Vorbau dran, damit der Lenker besser fahrbar ist. Dann passt es zumindest schon mal perfekt.


----------



## RazorRamon (6. November 2009)

Schönes Rad, die Vorderbremse stört nicht im Mindesten!

Und die Kurbel: Einfach nur megageil!!!!


----------



## panzer-oddo (6. November 2009)

..dazu brauche ich noch vernünftige Plattform-Pedale mit Klick (Spd), hat jemand einen Tip?

gruß ali


----------



## ufp (10. November 2009)

Stolzer Besitzer:


 





 





 





 



Weitere Fotos unter http://picasaweb.google.com/woufp1/ChargePlug2010#

Charge Plug 2010, Stahl (only steel is real), Flip Flop Nabe für SSP/FG.


----------



## wynklah (10. November 2009)

Sieht -bis auf die Reflektoren- toll aus! Hast Du das aufgebaut? Es sieht aus wie fertig gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (10. November 2009)

Überirdisch schönes Rad!


----------



## RealNBK (11. November 2009)

Das Rad sieht ganz nett aus. Sinnvoll aufgebaut, auch wenn ich diese Lenkerform so nie fahren würde. Das ist aber jedem selber überlassen. Was ist das denn für ein rahmen? Auf den bildern sieht es nach einem verdammt flachen lenkwinkel aus.. 
Den Sattel musst du mir aber auch noch verraten.


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2009)

charge plug ist da zu lesen.


----------



## panzer-oddo (11. November 2009)

Scheunenfund...






geht bald in Ruhestand...

gruß ali


----------



## rob1111 (11. November 2009)

So ne Scheune möchte ich auch haben...

Aber warum Ruhestand???


----------



## gierkopp (11. November 2009)

der Sattel am charge is n Charge Spoon- alles andere ist auch von Charge


----------



## panzer-oddo (11. November 2009)

rob1111 schrieb:


> So ne Scheune möchte ich auch haben...
> 
> Aber warum Ruhestand???



Es wird halt nicht mehr für Transportaufgaben aller Art missbraucht und muss nicht mehr nächtelang vor den örtlichen Spelunken rumstehen ...gefahren wirds schon noch manchmal...

@ufp 

Schönes Rad, was wiegt so was denn ungefähr (oder auch ganz genau)?

gruß ali


----------



## Tobirace (11. November 2009)

@ufp
tolles rad/rahmen 
@Alle
zur Info:
Material: Tange CroMo, doppelt konifiziert
Gabel: Whisk; aus Sanko CroMo, straight fork, im Schaft integrierte Vorbauklemmung (keine Kralle nötig)
Größe: M -- L
Oberrohr: 545 -- 565 mm
Sattelrohr: 590 -- 626 mm
Kettenstrebe: 405 mm
Lenkwinkel: 71° -- 73°
Sitzwinkel: 73°
Tretlager: 68 mm


----------



## RazorRamon (11. November 2009)

Billig erworbener Gebrauchtrahmen für 28" Reifen. Wird mein Singlespeed-Crosser werden, Teile dafür habe ich noch genügend in der Garage, nur Reifen brauche ich. Da passen richtig fette Schlappen rein, mal sehen, was ich finde.

Vielleicht Tipps?


----------



## divergent! (11. November 2009)

sehr schöner rahmen....dicke reifen in 28"

wie wärs damit:

http://www.hood.de/artikel/999809/hutchinson-reifen-cross-town-draht-28-700x37c-37-.htm

http://www.hood.de/artikel/999471/schwalbe-smart-sam-hs-367-draht-28x1-60-700x.htm

http://www.fun-speicher.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=576

http://www.yatego.com/bpo/p,48c8ff7a802e4,48bbbc993814b4_5,continental-speed-king-mtb-reifen-starr

den speed king gibts in 700 x 47 breite...das dürfte recht fett aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (11. November 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Billig erworbener Gebrauchtrahmen für 28" Reifen. Wird mein Singlespeed-Crosser werden, Teile dafür habe ich noch genügend in der Garage, nur Reifen brauche ich. Da passen richtig fette Schlappen rein, mal sehen, was ich finde.
> 
> Vielleicht Tipps?


brauchte 35er Kendas? wenig gefahren.

maui


----------



## r0ckZ (11. November 2009)

heute fertig geworden 
man macht das ding laune

übersetzung ist jetzt 32:14 - vielleicht bleibts so, oder halt 32:15. 
2:1 is zu lahm für meinen neuen wohnort :/









bilder nur aus der näheren umgebung - werd mir mal n schönen sonnigen tag und n angebrachteren ort für ne fotosession suchen.


----------



## nobbi (11. November 2009)

bilder sind doch echt klasse.
das rad ist auch der hammer. gefällt mir gut.


----------



## RazorRamon (11. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sehr schöner rahmen....dicke reifen in 28"
> 
> wie wärs damit:
> 
> ...


 
Danke, der Speed King gefällt mir, so was habe ich mir vorgestellt!


----------



## one.nomad (11. November 2009)

Den Speed King gab's mal als Crossreifen, den haben sie jetzt wohl aus dem Programm geworfen und/oder modifiziert in den Cyclocross Reifen überführt. Wie ich finde zurecht. Das Teil hatte bei mir nach etwa 70km Asphalt keine Mittelstollen mehr und in Rekordfällen hab ich 3 mal in der Woche geflickt. Absulter Mistreifen, der aber auch NUR in den Dreck gehört. Sobald man das Rad woanders bewegt ist der absolut fehl am Platz.

Grüße
michael


----------



## Teekay (11. November 2009)

Schönes Beik, r0ckZ.
Vllt noch etwas grazilere Bremsscheiben?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. November 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


>



Whow, das Ding is wirklich Klasse geworden. Mit etwas grazileren Bremsscheiben wärs echt perfekt, z.B. Ashima Ultralight. Sonst echt top


----------



## chickenway-user (12. November 2009)

Jo, das Surly ist echt hübsch. 

Ich hab mal nen neuen Kettenspanner gebaut und den Hobel mal wieder zusammengenagelt:


----------



## Tobirace (12. November 2009)

Das ist meine lila speed-kuh






Foto könnte besser sein aber eh ich mir ne gute kamera kaufe, investiere ich lieber in bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (12. November 2009)

ich finde die CMP-oder-was-auch-immer-für-flat's ziemlich heftig im Gegensatz zum filigranen Rahmen.
Wie wär's mit Rennped. + Körbchen / mini-christophe ?


----------



## brndch (12. November 2009)

Das Surly ist sehr schön geworden! 
Würde  den bashguard aber weg machen.

Gruß


----------



## Tobirace (12. November 2009)

@kilroy
da hast du recht die sehen echt ******* aus aber ich lebe auf großem fuß , d.h. kleine pedalen mit körbchen sind ziemlich unbehaglich für nen 46er fuß...ich nehm lieber die optik-minuspunkte in kauf...


----------



## wynklah (13. November 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Billig erworbener Gebrauchtrahmen für 28" Reifen. Wird mein Singlespeed-Crosser werden, Teile dafür habe ich noch genügend in der Garage, nur Reifen brauche ich. Da passen richtig fette Schlappen rein, mal sehen, was ich finde.
> 
> Vielleicht Tipps?



Hat der Cantisockel und Dynamohalter? Ich würde mir einen SiSp-Randonneur bauen!


----------



## yunim (13. November 2009)

Frisch aus der Wäsche!


----------



## martn (13. November 2009)

tut das nich an den händen weh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yunim (13. November 2009)

Nö, wieso?


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. November 2009)

yunim schrieb:


> Nö, wieso?



mach mal die kette nen glied kürzer


----------



## yunim (13. November 2009)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> mach mal die kette nen glied kürzer



geht nicht. 

Das Ausfallende ist zu kurz


----------



## foenfrisur (13. November 2009)

yunim schrieb:


> geht nicht.
> 
> Das Ausfallende ist zu kurz



Geh mal mit ner Feile bei...


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. November 2009)

yunim schrieb:


> geht nicht.
> 
> Das Ausfallende ist zu kurz



halflink? wäre doch auch okay


----------



## buteo82 (14. November 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> heute fertig geworden



Schön. Sehr sehr schön . Und ich würd den Bash dran lassen. Sieht so einfach "cleaner" aus.


----------



## RazorRamon (14. November 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Hat der Cantisockel und Dynamohalter? Ich würde mir einen SiSp-Randonneur bauen!


 
Ja, der Rahmen hat Cantisockel und nen Dynamohalter. Den werde ich aber vielleicht entfernen. Wie das Rad genau aussehen soll, überlege ich noch, auf jeden Fall möchte ich dicke Reifen. Vielleicht rollt es dann so genial, wie damals das für mich eigentlich noch zu große Rad meines Opas, mit dem ich so gerne "gespielt" hatte, vor allem an die genussvollen Abfahrten auf verschneiten Wegen, mit zahllosen sanften Stürzen erinnere ich mich.


----------



## foenfrisur (14. November 2009)




----------



## nullvektor (14. November 2009)

foenfrisur schrieb:


>



ja


----------



## aggressor2 (14. November 2009)

@foenfrisur: verdammt schönes rad! traumhaft.
würd ich sofort, so wie es ist, fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (14. November 2009)

yunim schrieb:


> Nö, wieso?



weil der sattelwinkel nach druck auf den händen aussieht und der anstellwinkel des lenkers nach verkanteten handgelenken. aber wenns bei dir passt, passts.


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

oh ja das scott. sehr sehr schön. ich glaub ich muss bald mal markentechnisch fremdgehen.


----------



## RazorRamon (14. November 2009)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Razorblade. Ich hatte das Rad ja früher schon mal in dieser Galerie gezeigt, aber ich habe ein Detail verändert. Wer erkennt es?

Der Erste, der es richtig postet, gewinnt ein Musikvideo über sein eigenes Rad. Ich brauche dazu nur ein Foto und den Namen des Bikes!


----------



## kick.push (14. November 2009)

2.er flaschenhalter!!!


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (14. November 2009)

...mist ...zu spät


----------



## NuckChorris (14. November 2009)

foenfrisur schrieb:


>


Vielleicht noch ein paar weiße Griffe und Lenker/Vorbau in Silber? Ansonsten aber...


----------



## aggressor2 (14. November 2009)

NuckChorris schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein paar weiße Griffe und Lenker/Vorbau in Silber? Ansonsten aber...



wenn andere griffe, dann orange.
wenn vorbau/lenker original sind, dann sollten die dranbleiben.
und um das ding in meinen augen perfekt zu machen, müssen einfach cantis dran. gegen v-brakes is nix zu sagen, aber cantis find ich stilvoller.
schöne xt737 mit feschen cnc hebeln bspw.


----------



## RazorRamon (14. November 2009)

kick.push schrieb:


> 2.er flaschenhalter!!!


 
Korrekt, mein Angebot besteht. Ein Foto von Deinem Bike mit (Bike-)Namen, und Du erhältst ein Musikvideo.


----------



## one.nomad (14. November 2009)

Die Scott Rahmen Anfang der 90er sind geil. Die gesamte Pallette war ja irgendwie nach Städten und Orten benannt. Ich hab hier ein Santa Cruz Trecker, der zum Crosser umgebaut wurde. Anfangs waren mit die Farben zu quietschig, jetzt find ich das totla toll.

Bei dem Santat Cruz ist es nicht Orange/Lila/Grau sondern Pink/Weiß/Dunkelgrün

Ich tippe, auch das Orange beim Scott feuert ordentlich, beim meinem brennt einem das Pink auf faßt die Augen aus.

Grüße
michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (14. November 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> heute fertig geworden
> man macht das ding laune


Sehr schön und eine geile Farbe  und so schön clean 
und ein netter Hintergrund.


----------



## ufp (15. November 2009)

yunim schrieb:


> Frisch aus der Wäsche!


Auch sehr interessant und ungewöhnlich 
Über die Sattelstellung braucht man wohl nichts sagen


----------



## kick.push (15. November 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Korrekt, mein Angebot besteht. Ein Foto von Deinem Bike mit (Bike-)Namen, und Du erhältst ein Musikvideo.



sie heißt celeste und ist wunderschön:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kickpush/4001189061/sizes/l/


----------



## wynklah (15. November 2009)

Da sind wir alle gespannt!


----------



## RazorRamon (16. November 2009)

Ja, stimmt, ist wunderschön. Ich werde mich heute nacht, wenn ich vom Job zurück bin, sofort an die Arbeit machen, auch wenn ich gerade erkältet und heißer bin. Wie spricht man "Celeste" eigentlich aus?


----------



## wynklah (16. November 2009)

Da es ein italienisches Rad ist, spricht man es "Tscheleste" aus (das zweite "e" noch ein wenig länger, also eher "Tscheleeste").


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kick.push (16. November 2009)

stimmt sie ist italienerin. aber ihr name wurde angliziert.. deshalb spricht man sie /ßelest/ aus 
mach dir keinen stress.. aber ich bin sehr gespannt. bin ja ein fan deiner videos.


----------



## chri55 (16. November 2009)




----------



## moe 11 (16. November 2009)

ach du schande das zeug was razor raucht will ich auch haben


----------



## RazorRamon (17. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uej0JRWU8tw"]YouTube- Celeste[/ame]


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. November 2009)

ich bin sprachlos


----------



## m(A)ui (17. November 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> YouTube- Celeste


ich bin mir sicher, ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil hat jetzt auf den button
"Razorblade befindet sich auf deiner ignore-list - beitrag trotzdem anzeigen" geclickt. ;-)

maui


----------



## Blackhawk88 (17. November 2009)

das Lied ist echt schon stramm...


----------



## foenfrisur (17. November 2009)




----------



## ufp (17. November 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> YouTube- Celeste


Was ein bisserl, nein sogar sehr stört ist, dass es kein Razorblade Rad oder von ihm in der Version 8.345354 mit neuen Schläuchen gepostet worden ist


----------



## divergent! (17. November 2009)

oh oh das hätte ich nicht gesagt....gib ihm noch 2-3 antworten hier dann siehste evtl genau sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (17. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> oh oh das hätte ich nicht gesagt....gib ihm noch 2-3 antworten hier dann siehste evtl genau sowas.


 
Du willst es doch auch, wie anders sollte ich Deinen Beitrag verstehen? 

Aber die Idee hatte ich schon vor Dir!


----------



## exto (17. November 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> YouTube- Celeste



leichte Längen, aber geil 

besonders das virtuose Gitarrensolo etwa in der Mitte. Leider hatte ich beim gefühlvoll hingehauchten "Celeste" immer die Befürchtung , wir alle werden gleich akustische Zeugen deines viel zu frühen Dahinscheidens. Hab immer rufen wollen "ATME, Razor, ATME !!!


----------



## RazorRamon (17. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> leichte Längen, aber geil
> 
> besonders das virtuose Gitarrensolo etwa in der Mitte. Leider hatte ich beim gefühlvoll hingehauchten "Celeste" immer die Befürchtung , wir alle werden gleich akustische Zeugen deines viel zu frühen Dahinscheidens. Hab immer rufen wollen "ATME, Razor, ATME !!!


 
Du liegst ziemlich nahe an der Wahrheit, ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass ich stark erkältet bin. Ist mir nicht gerade leicht gefallen, aber einen Singlespeeder haut so schnell nichts um. 


 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULvHQkD2sD0"]YouTube- Razorblade[/ame]


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (17. November 2009)

...ich oute mich als Fan 

Marco


----------



## NuckChorris (17. November 2009)

Razor, ich bekenne mich ebenfalls als Jünger deiner musikalischen Ergüsse!


----------



## RazorRamon (17. November 2009)

@Dr.Bontrager und NuckChorris: Ihr beschämt mich, weil ich unwürdig bin, aber gleichzeitig spornt Ihr mich auch an, meinen Weg weiter zu gehen (fahren).

Danke!


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2009)

wann kommt die erste single?
und bitte als vinyl, danke.


----------



## maze665 (18. November 2009)

mein neues! mit coasterbrake!


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2009)

maze665 schrieb:


> mein neues! mit coasterbrake!



also mit rücktritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (18. November 2009)

Genau das wollt ich auch gerad fragen


----------



## RazorRamon (18. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> also mit rücktritt?


 

Sieht ganz so aus!


----------



## maze665 (18. November 2009)

genau, rücktritt ja! steinigt mich!


----------



## wynklah (18. November 2009)

maze665 schrieb:


> genau, rücktritt ja! steinigt mich!



Wieso? Singlespeed is' Singlespeed.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2009)

maze665 schrieb:


> genau, rücktritt ja! steinigt mich!



hauptsache ne bremse is am rad


----------



## maze665 (18. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hauptsache ne bremse is am rad



seh ich genau so ... safety first!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (19. November 2009)

maze665 schrieb:


> seh ich genau so ... safety first!


 
Hier in die Galerie gehört die alte Diskussion natürlich nicht, aber trotzdem eine Anmerkung: Safety First und nur eine Bremse hinten passen wirklich überhaupt nicht zusammen!


 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD2ztHkJLxc"]YouTube- Razorblade[/ame]


----------



## kick.push (19. November 2009)

große liebe und vielen dank.
das video is große klasse.


----------



## RazorRamon (19. November 2009)

> _Geändert von kick.push (Heute um 00:41 Uhr) Grund: weil noch nicht schleimig genug _


----------



## maze665 (19. November 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Hier in die Galerie gehört die alte Diskussion natürlich nicht ...



dann lass es bleiben.


----------



## chri55 (19. November 2009)

kick.push schrieb:


> das video is große klasse.



Alter, hast du nen Knall.


----------



## nomoregears (19. November 2009)

Meine SSP-Ratte. Und jetzt die Knüppel aus dem Sack und drauf  . . .

Gruß, Paule


----------



## Onegear (19. November 2009)

Geil!


----------



## Tobirace (19. November 2009)

die rostfarbe ist cool und das numernschild fürs beineweghauen bei passanten


----------



## nomoregears (19. November 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> die rostfarbe ist cool und das numernschild fürs beineweghauen bei passanten


 
Okay, die erwisch´ ich zuerst mit dem knapp einen Meter breiten Lenker, das Kennzeichen  -  oder vielmehr der massive Halter  -  besorgt dann den Rest  . . .

Gruß, Paule


----------



## keks'(: (19. November 2009)

wtf .. . obwohls total verhunzt ist, kannste das nirgendwo stehen lassen, weils jeder klauen will xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (19. November 2009)

muuuaahhh das ist ja mal cool. schöne stadtschlampe. evtl noch fettere reifen drauf wenns möglich ist............sehr lustig.

ratte ist einfach goil....


----------



## nomoregears (19. November 2009)

keks'(: schrieb:


> wtf .. . obwohls total verhunzt ist, kannste das nirgendwo stehen lassen, weils jeder klauen will xD


 
Aber wo will der Dieb das Teil fahren? In meiner Stadt eher nicht. Es sind schon Käufer meiner Bikes von Kumpels angehalten worden, die dachten, das Rad sei mir geklaut worden .

@ divergent!: Ich hätte gerne 60er Apples draufgezogen, aber das wird im Rahmen zu knapp.

Gruß, Paule


----------



## divergent! (19. November 2009)

habs auch auf den bildern gesehen...du hast schon relativ wenig platz. das richtige rad fürn hexentanzplatz


----------



## keks'(: (19. November 2009)

du lebst in einer tollen stadt^^ .. . is hier etwas schwieriger.. .


----------



## Alter Ossi (19. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> muuuaahhh das ist ja mal cool. schöne stadtschlampe. evtl noch fettere reifen drauf wenns möglich ist............sehr lustig.
> 
> ratte ist einfach goil....



Bist Du mit der Halflink-kette zufrieden?


----------



## paddl (19. November 2009)

mein erstes ssp.....low budget projekt :


----------



## divergent! (19. November 2009)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Bist Du mit der Halflink-kette zufrieden?




jap 100 pro. waren die besten 19 seit langem. der antrieb geht um einiges leichter und die kette snoozelt so schön. ausserdem siehts einfach schöner aus.


----------



## Alter Ossi (19. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> jap 100 pro. waren die besten 19 seit langem. der antrieb geht um einiges leichter und die kette snoozelt so schön. ausserdem siehts einfach schöner aus.



Also kann ich den Kettenspanner wegwerfen


----------



## wynklah (19. November 2009)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Also kann ich den Kettenspanner wegwerfen



Wirf ihn zu mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (19. November 2009)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Also kann ich den Kettenspanner wegwerfen





naja teste erstmal ob du ohne auskommst. als ich die kette montiert hab dachte ich die sei 1mm zu kurz. hatte mich erst geärgert dann aber gedacht...was solls vernieten und testen obs geht. also vernietet aufs blatt gehieft, kurbel gedreht und sie flutschte prima drauf. lässt sich etwas zusammendrücken und sitzt nicht knochenstraff. testfahrt gemacht um zu sehen wie sie sich macht, für gut befunden, schaltauge abgesägt. jatzt hoffe ich daß es an meinem backwoods auch so geht...wär sehr cool.


----------



## exto (19. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> schaltauge abgesägt.



Wow, das find' ich mutig. Hatte auch schon ne Halflink in der Preisklasse, die hat sich noch ordentlich gelängt...


----------



## RealNBK (20. November 2009)

Jede Kette längt sich. Egal wie teuer. Nach 500km ists fertig mit dem Spannerlosem leben. Warum sollte eine Halflink da besser sein. Die Längung kommt durch das Setzen der Niete und Abtrag an selbigen sowie verschleiß an den Ritzeln.


----------



## RazorRamon (20. November 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Die Längung kommt durch das Setzen der Niete und Abtrag an selbigen sowie verschleiß an den Ritzeln.


 
Warum musst Du das so herzlos rational erklären, das tut doch jedem Magic-Gear-Anhänger weh!


----------



## RealNBK (20. November 2009)

man kann ja noch mit der Übersetzung rumspielen, aber das würde mich nerven, und das ständige Vernieten von Ketten ist bestimmt auch nicht so toll.


----------



## RazorRamon (20. November 2009)

Was man aber noch erwähnen muss, dass die Kette sich nach einer gewissen messbaren Längung auf den ersten, ja, vielleicht 500 Kilometern, sehr viel langsamer längt. Wenn also eine bereits "vorgedehnte" Kette passt, dann kann man die länger fahren. Oder andersrum, wenn die Kette anfangs gerade so drauf passt, dann kann die durchaus einige tausend Kilometer gefahren werden.

Ist bei meinem Rennrad der Fall. Die Kette war jetzt 2 Jahre drauf (zusammen bestimmt 5-6000 km), es gibt immer noch keinen Grund sie auszutauschen. Und es handelt sich um eine echte Billigkette für Nabenschaltungen, für 1,59 Cent vom Restpostenmarkt (ich habe natürlich alle mitgenommen, die da waren, und so noch Ketten für die nächsten 30 Jahre Singlespeed).

Bei meinem Waldrad werde ich jetzt aber einen Spanner montieren. Dort hat sich die Kette stärker gelängt, und ich möchte die Übersetzung ändern. Wie ich schon im Kettenspanner-Thread sagte, mir haben bisher Spanner optisch nicht gefallen, aber der Geschmack ändert sich ja, und jetzt will ich einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. November 2009)

zur not bastel ich mir nochn ghost ring rein wenns sich zu sehr längt........


----------



## HILLKILLER (21. November 2009)

So, endlich darf ich hier auch wieder mal was posten, da gestern ein ominöses Paket angekommen ist. Rahmenhöhe XL. Sattel- und Lenkerposition ist noch in der Testphase. Sattel wird noch gegen nen Flite TT getauscht, genauso wie es ehr Crossreifen geben wird. 









Schöne Fotos kommen zu gegebener Zeit 

HK


----------



## kick.push (21. November 2009)

sexy


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. November 2009)

@hillkiller: Wunderbar!


----------



## exto (21. November 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Jede Kette längt sich. Egal wie teuer. Nach 500km ists fertig mit dem Spannerlosem leben. Warum sollte eine Halflink da besser sein. Die Längung kommt durch das Setzen der Niete und Abtrag an selbigen sowie verschleiß an den Ritzeln.



Na ja, das meinte ich. Deshalb find ichs mutig, das Schaltauge abzusägen, ohne für eine Alternative zu sorgen.

Die Halflinkkette, die ich hatte, war allerdings schon extrem. Ich verballer jetzt immer die alten Ketten von den Schaltern...

Das On One is schick. DAS nenn ich mal ne gepflegte Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## Lumbi (21. November 2009)

@hillkiller, sehr schön, auch toll mal eine andere Farbe zu sehen.


----------



## olli (21. November 2009)

Vorher:





Jetzt:






Eigentlich hatte ich die P2 Gabel für das Veloheld nur gekauft, um bei den Rennreifen vorne und hinten Schutzbleche montieren zu können (vorne war kein Platz) und um das Disk-LR mit Nabendynamo im Rad verwenden zu können. Aber dann dachte ich mir, daß im Winter Cross-Schlappen besser passen. Licht kommt noch, Schutzbleche muß ich erst probieren. Ob genug Platz ist. 

Die Griffe werden - sobald der Lenker feststeht - natürlich noch durch Lenkerband ersetzt.


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

bitte mach einen rennlenker dran. das rad sieht dann sicher verschärft aus. gefällt mir sehr gut.....also dann


----------



## olli (21. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bitte mach einen rennlenker dran. das rad sieht dann sicher verschärft aus. gefällt mir sehr gut.....also dann


Dann müßte ich auch noch eine neue BB7 / BB7 Road kaufen und dazu Bremshebel. Einer davon wäre dann funktionslos. Damit kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.

Einen Rizer habe ich noch. Sieht zwar wenig sexy aus, aber in Matsch und Schlamm und Schnee fährt sich so ein 0815 Rizer wohl am einfachsten ...


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

stimmt. hast nur eine bremse. ok dann halt nen geraden lenker......rizer ist doof. früher hieß sowas downhill lenker und gehörte auch nur an solche bikes...also fully mit 7cm federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze L.E. (21. November 2009)

könntest auch noch barends dranmachen, ware sicher sehr ergonomisch


----------



## olli (21. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> stimmt. hast nur eine bremse. ok dann halt nen geraden lenker......rizer ist doof. früher hieß sowas downhill lenker und gehörte auch nur an solche bikes...also fully mit 7cm federweg









Doof. Na und. Bin selber doof.

So passt es jetzt perfekt. Jetzt noch den CYO Brenner vorne dran und das Ding ist einsatzbereit.


----------



## invincible (21. November 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Vorher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorher war's 1000x schöner.


----------



## Lumbi (21. November 2009)

...schick

mal mein neues:









wie immer noch nicht ganz fertig, Kurbel wird wohl noch eine andere kommen... und der Vorbau kommt noch 1-2cm tiefer.

Gruß Lumbi


----------



## underdog01 (21. November 2009)

Gefällt mir!  Ich stehe auf die modernen Bikes. 

Scheibenbremsen wären noch cool!


----------



## tadea nuts (21. November 2009)

@HILLKILLER 
Das ON ONE gefällt mir sehr gut. Sattelüberhöhung finde ich extrem, aber wenn Du damit zurecht kommst, gehts in Ordnung. Welche Farbe? Ist das Grasgrün?


----------



## HILLKILLER (21. November 2009)

@tadea nuts: Danke, die Farbe nennt sich "Sterling Moss Green" , aber weniger hochtrabend könnte man es auch Grasgrün bezeichnen. Ja, das übliche, die 1.96m müssen irgendwo hin, das moutainbikische Gegenstück hat ebenfalls das "Problem" der Überhöhung. Aber wie schon angedeutet, die Sitzposition ist noch nich perfekt, erst 30km testweise gefahren...


----------



## nomoregears (21. November 2009)

Eine kleine Video-Ergänzung  -  die eigentlich ein Foto hätte werden sollen  -  zur Ratte (Seite 386?) . . .

Gruß, Paule


----------



## m(A)ui (21. November 2009)

nomoregears schrieb:


> Eine kleine Video-Ergänzung  -  die eigentlich ein Foto hätte werden sollen  -  zur Ratte (Seite 386?) . . .
> 
> Gruß, Paule


das naexte video dann bitte mit gesang!

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

mit leipziger kennzeichen....da muss ich doch glatt mal die augen auf halten wenn ich da bin


----------



## nomoregears (22. November 2009)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> das naexte video dann bitte mit gesang!
> 
> maui


 
Wenn ich bemerke, dass ich gerade ein Video drehe, okay. Ansonsten ist es vielleicht ´n bisschen seltsam, wenn ich während des Fotografierens singe .

@ divergent!: Auch wenn die hässlichen - Plattenbauten nicht unähnlichen - Häuser vermuten lassen, dass ich in Leipzig wohne, ist dem nicht so  . . .

Gruß, Paule


----------



## Matze L.E. (22. November 2009)

hm wer leipzig mit hässlichen häusern verbindet scheint noch nicht oft da gewesen zu sein


----------



## nomoregears (22. November 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> hm wer leipzig mit hässlichen häusern verbindet scheint noch nicht oft da gewesen zu sein


 
War mir klar, dass dieser Einwand käme . Nee, Leipzig gehört mit Sicherheit zu den Städten, in denen sich sehr viele schöne alte Häuser befinden, aaaber gab es denn damals nicht in jeder DDR-Stadt diese Plattenbau-Siedlungen?!

In den 70er- und 80er-Jahren hatte ich jedenfalls den Eindruck. Und dass die alle abgerissen worden sind, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen . . .

Gruß, Paule


----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

ja die plattenbaughettos hast du ,wie in jeder größeren stadt, auch in leipzig nach wie vor noch. vorallem grünau. aber sonst hat sich da einiges getan. der gesamte kern ist nach wie vor alt und für ne großstadt ( trotz aktuellen baustellenchaos ) echt schön. was auch mit den reichlich grünflächen zusammenhängt.


----------



## benelu (22. November 2009)

Tach!
Brauche mal gerade Ideen. Bin günstig an einen alten Gazelle Stahlrahmen gekommen. Habe bislang einfach alte Teile aufgebaut (z.B. Shimano WH 500 Laufräder, gespacert, alte 105er Kurbel), jetzt würde ich jedoch ganz gerne noch einige Veränderungen vornehmen. Hatte überlegt eine etwas entspanntere Sitzposition durch nen Riserbar zu erreichen. Ausserdem sollte schon eine gewisse Winterfestigkeit erreicht werden, also andere Reifen, bei Freilauf auch definitiv ne Hinterradbremse. Evtl. kämen auch neue Laufräder mit ner FlipFlop Nabe in Betracht.
Irgendjemand kreative Vorschläge parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

warum willst du die laufräder ändern? hinten ne bremse dran und gut. die shimano machen problemlos ihren dienst. rizer gibts genug aufm markt. günstig wäre sowas:

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-XLC-MTB-LENK...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e575a42cc

wäre auch in silber verfügbar. bei den reifen musst du schauen wieviel platz du hast. welche breite hast du aktuell drauf und wieviel raum hast du noch bei rahmen und gabel?


----------



## benelu (22. November 2009)

laufräder müssen ja nicht neu, zumal die kettenlinie eigentlich gut passt.
habe gegenwärtig 23er hutchinson reifen montiert, die taugen nicht wirklich viel. vorne sind noch ca. 5 mm bds platz, hinten ist eher die höhe limitierend. also vielleicht könnte ich 28er montieren. gibt´s empfehlungen?
lenker werde ich aus dem singlespeedshop beziehen. dazu wohl oury grips in schwarz oder grün. ach ja, und sks raceblades gegen spritzwasser....


----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

reifen mit 28er breite....glaub von ritchey gibtsn z-max als crosser version:

http://www.smi-radsport.de/index.ph...efire&c=6303&a=2578829&u=1827&z=6026829.50945

hatte ich mal aufm kona drauf. war gar nicht schlecht


----------



## benelu (22. November 2009)

der ritchey ist aber nen 32er.
was ist mit dem schwalbe marathon?
klick

oder conti GP 4 season(teuer!):
klack

ach ja, und Halo Twin Rail Courier Tire, aber nur in 24, dafür mit Profil:
halo


----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

die breite ist ja immer so ne sache. 2,1" sind auch nicht immer 2,1". musst mal die effektive breite messen. ich  erinner mich aber daß der reifen an sich nicht sooo breit war. hatte am kona ne schmale rr gabel drin und da hat er gepasst.

der halo ist cool. schon wegen der farbe


----------



## ufp (22. November 2009)

Lumbi schrieb:


> mal mein neues:


Schön 
und als mtb mal etwas anderes (Reifen, Kette)



nomoregears schrieb:


> Meine SSP-Ratte. Und jetzt die Knüppel aus dem Sack und drauf  . . .


Super Idee, 

Hast du das Nummernschild machen lassen oder von einem Motorrad etc.?


----------



## ufp (22. November 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> @ufp
> 
> Schönes Rad, was wiegt so was denn ungefähr (oder auch ganz genau)?


10,5 KG


----------



## sporty (22. November 2009)

Juni 2009...






November 2009..ich habe es endlich geschafft die Scheiben umzudrehen


----------



## ZwiebelII (23. November 2009)

nettes Teil, aber ich würd die Bremshebel was nach innen rücken, verstärkt ungemein die Bremspower (Stichwort Hebelwirkung)


----------



## panzer-oddo (23. November 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Juni 2009...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 wo sind die canti-sockel hingekomen? ..will meine auch loshaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2009)

l'etto avec un peu de paul


----------



## divergent! (23. November 2009)

jaja dreckche hütte aber den paul spanner schön sauber halten...das sind die richtigen


----------



## spaboleo (23. November 2009)




----------



## keks'(: (23. November 2009)

macht zwar absolut keinen sinn, lustig aber allemale.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. November 2009)




----------



## der_Elmar (23. November 2009)

Schönes Etto da oben! Hier meins:

Dieses Jahr:





Letztes Jahr:


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2009)

PU Bär schrieb:


> Schönes Etto da oben! Hier meins:



nice.
wie alt is deins?


----------



## kon (23. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



nettes bild. ich glaub jetzt weiß ich, wie ich gegenüber meiner besseren hälfte ein weiteres rad argumentieren kann: "ich brauch uuuunbedingt ein einkaufsrad, ohne gehts nicht ..."


----------



## wynklah (23. November 2009)

Sieht nach Entsorgungsrad aus - ein Rad mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (24. November 2009)

@panzer-oddo :
ich habe den Rahmen schon so gekauft,ich denke der Vorbesitzer hat die einfach abgeflext, verspachtelt und überlackiert...trau dich...  ist Stahl.Hält jetzt mittlerweile fünf Jahre.

Bremshebel nach innen versetzen ist ein guter Tip, danke, garnicht dran gedacht.Aber die Hope Mini bremst auch so verdammt gut.(wenn man nicht 1000 Hm am Stück vernichtet) Aber ich werde es mal testen.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. November 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> @panzer-oddo :
> ich habe den Rahmen schon so gekauft,ich denke der Vorbesitzer hat die einfach abgeflext, verspachtelt und überlackiert...trau dich...  ist Stahl.Hält jetzt mittlerweile fünf Jahre.



na wenn ich mich nich irre, müsstes das 1x1 ab nem bestimmten jahr nur noch mit scheibenaufnahmen, statt cantisockeln, bzw beidem, gegeben haben.
also würd ich denken, dass das eher orschinal so is.


----------



## nomoregears (24. November 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> Hast du das Nummernschild machen lassen oder von einem Motorrad etc.?


 
Hab´ ich machen lassen  -  Wunschkennzeichen  . . .

Gruß, Paule


----------



## r0ckZ (24. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> na wenn ich mich nich irre, müsstes das 1x1 ab nem bestimmten jahr nur noch mit scheibenaufnahmen, statt cantisockeln, bzw beidem, gegeben haben.
> also würd ich denken, dass das eher orschinal so is.


leider nein. beim onone inbred ist es so, beim surly nicht.


----------



## der_Elmar (24. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nice.
> wie alt is deins?



1994er Rahmen 2005 unbenutzt gekauft und mit Neuteilen aufgebaut. Ist das Rad mit dem ich sicher am allermeisten überhaupt gefahren bin. Um an die Gabel zu kommen musste ich auf ebay ein runtergekommenes zweites komplettes Etto mit schlechterem Rohrsatz kaufen. Daher habe ich noch einen Rahmen rumstehen - mit Delle allerdings (was der Typ verschwiegen hatte).


----------



## 620HLF (24. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>




ist der Anhänger nich dieser YAk von B.o.B ? nettes teil 30kg zuladung für touren mit viel gepäckt sehr angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (25. November 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> leider nein. beim onone inbred ist es so, beim surly nicht.



Genau, das 1x1 gibt/gab es nur in Canti only oder Disc mit Canti...
Leider..Versteh ich auch nicht warum die es nicht disc-only anbieten


----------



## chickenway-user (25. November 2009)

620HLF schrieb:


> ist der Anhänger nich dieser YAk von B.o.B ? nettes teil 30kg zuladung für touren mit viel gepäckt sehr angenehm



Nein ist es nicht. Und wenn man tatsächlich mal 30kg einlädt ist das Fahrverhalten (zumindest an einem alten Stahl-Rennradrahmen) ein wenig abenteuerlich. Aber ja, man kann da tatsächlich einiges einladen.


----------



## RazorRamon (25. November 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Genau, das 1x1 gibt/gab es nur in Canti only oder Disc mit Canti...
> Leider..Versteh ich auch nicht warum die es nicht disc-only anbieten


 
Wahrscheinlich sind die auch ein ganz klein wenig an betriebswirtschafltiche Erwägungen gebunden, und müssen daher auch im gewissen Rahmen ihre Rahmen marktpolitischen Erwägungen unterwerfen.


----------



## Ketchyp (26. November 2009)

Es wird 






Hipster Version
Falls Interesse, ein paar Details:
Gabel nach 24h
Gabel jetzt

Rahmen wird jetzt noch komplett gerostet und dann versiegelt&lackiert. Hoffentlich klappts und schaut gut aus, will nicht nochmal den Rahmen per Hand schleifen.


----------



## one.nomad (26. November 2009)

Mit was hast du den Rahmen geschliffen, die untere Steuerohrmuffe sieht ja uebel verschliffen aus. Beize is zwar ekelhaft aber bei sowas vielleicht angeraten, da dann alles abrubbelbar ist.

Grüße
michael


----------



## Ketchyp (26. November 2009)

Mit einer Drahtbürste+Bunsenbrenner, die ganzen Muffen sind nicht sehr schön gearbeitet (viele Fehler, Dellen, Kratzer wie auf dem Bild) - kommt also nicht durch mich, sondern war schon so.

Edit: Hier mal eine Kabelführung die ich abgesägt und dann geschliffen habe am Oberrohr:




Wie man evtl erkennt, ist der Rest (Rohre) i.O. und auch schön von mir abgeschliffen, nur bei den Muffen muss der Herr Rahmenbauer keine Lust mehr gehabt haben.


----------



## erlkoenig81 (27. November 2009)

da meine letzten bilder eher schlecht waren wollte ich meinen erstversuch nochma zeigen mit etwas besseren bilder.
und ja es is nur eine bremse, aber da bin ich erstens nicht der einzige und bisher auch gut damit unterwegs.
is in erster linie ein objekt gewesen wo die optik ein wenig mehr im vordergrund stand und die von mir gern gemochte puristik zur geltung kommen sollte.


----------



## invincible (27. November 2009)

Geil!

edit sagt: Kurbel ist lackiert oder? Inkl. Klarlack?


----------



## erlkoenig81 (27. November 2009)

ja kurbel is auch gelackt und auch klarlack drüber. sieht man leider nicht so deutlich.


----------



## HILLKILLER (27. November 2009)

Finde das Bike oder so ähnlich *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2009)

nice!
wo hast du das bild hochgeladen? hab auch so ein breites panorama, aber noch nix gefunden, wo ich es, in ansprechender größe darstellbar, hochgeladen krieg.


----------



## Ketchyp (27. November 2009)

Imageshack.us wurde es hochgeladen (Rechtsklick - Eigenschaften und so), find aber abload.de besser&schneller.


----------



## HILLKILLER (27. November 2009)

jo, imageshack.us nutz ich für solch fälle


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2009)

abload.de:





super
danke.
soo toll isses zwar nich, aber es war der erste versuch


----------



## guetti (27. November 2009)

Spiel auch mal mit. Surly fixie, Übersetzung 38x19, Surly Naben, Ritchey Comp, Schwalbe Super Moto





Andreas


----------



## divergent! (27. November 2009)

@alex.....na spitze jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein 70" monitor


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @alex.....na spitze jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein 70" monitor



besser wärs


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2009)

@guetti: kriegst du das hinterrad ohne bremse blockiert?


----------



## guetti (27. November 2009)

jou, das zieht dann aber etwas in den "Haxen", deshalb auch mal zwei Bremsen, bin SSP Neuling, zaubert aber ein irres Grinsen ins Gesicht, wenn ich mit dem Teil fahre
Guetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2009)

so muss das sein


----------



## moraa (27. November 2009)

Sehr schööne Bilder und schöönes Rad erlkoenig!


----------



## michiha (28. November 2009)

@guetti: ist das der 22 ´´ Rahmen? Bist du 2,10m groß?!


----------



## RazorRamon (28. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nice!
> wo hast du das bild hochgeladen? hab auch so ein breites panorama, aber noch nix gefunden, wo ich es, in ansprechender größe darstellbar, hochgeladen krieg.


 
Kann man doch überall hochladen, solche Panoramafotos!


----------



## chri55 (28. November 2009)

du hast es doch tatsächlich geschafft, es noch unansehnlicher zu machen. Glückwunsch.


----------



## divergent! (28. November 2009)

so etwas nennt man therapieresistent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (28. November 2009)

ich will dieses hässliche auswurfgrüne gerecke nicht mehr sehen !


----------



## biker1967 (28. November 2009)

jota schrieb:


> ich will dieses hässliche auswurfgrüne gerecke nicht mehr sehen !




Endlich sagts mal einer. Weiter so


----------



## 620HLF (28. November 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> da meine letzten bilder eher schlecht waren wollte ich meinen erstversuch nochma zeigen mit etwas besseren bilder.
> und ja es is nur eine bremse, aber da bin ich erstens nicht der einzige und bisher auch gut damit unterwegs.
> is in erster linie ein objekt gewesen wo die optik ein wenig mehr im vordergrund stand und die von mir gern gemochte puristik zur geltung kommen sollte.




dass gefährt nenn ich mal schnittig ))))


----------



## ufp (28. November 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> da meine letzten bilder eher schlecht waren wollte ich meinen erstversuch nochma zeigen mit etwas besseren bilder.
> 
> is in erster linie ein objekt gewesen wo die optik ein wenig mehr im vordergrund stand und die von mir gern gemochte puristik zur geltung kommen sollte.


Schön und schön in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Kittie (29. November 2009)

Es passt in viele SUB-Foren im IBC und auch im SSP Bereich.
Titan SSP MTB Alles Neu oder NOS und geht ab wie....


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

sehr schön...jetzt noch ne titangabel und das teil wär richtig edel


----------



## exto (29. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sehr schön...jetzt noch ne titangabel und das teil wär richtig edel



Yep!

Und den Kettenspanner gegen was "unsichtbares" tauschen, z.B. das hier...

Sch... , schon wieder auf'n Küchenfußboden gesabbert...

Muss sowieso gleich wischen...


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

die gabel zb:

http://www.kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=2&scat=0&id=100007

auf den kettenspanner hab ich gar nicht so geachtet. aber recht hasste. der excentriker wär bei der kurbel auch passend.

was sind das für bremsen? trp oder extralite?


----------



## der_Elmar (29. November 2009)

Kittie schrieb:


> Es passt in viele SUB-Foren im IBC und auch im SSP Bereich.
> Titan SSP MTB Alles Neu oder NOS und geht ab wie....




Nein, nein. Es ist mit dieser Gabel schon perfekt. Vielleicht ne ENO Nabe hinten zum Weglassen des Spanners.


----------



## Ketchyp (29. November 2009)

Naja, die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme an der Gabel noch weg, wie gesagt den Spanner noch tauschen und die Sattelklemme gegen was dezenteres und es mehr als perfekt. So ist es nur sehr sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (29. November 2009)

Danke fÃ¼r die Blumen! Leider ist das Konto nun auf Monate im âMinusâ (nicht deswegen) â von daher muss erstmal alles bleiben wieÂ´s ist )))


----------



## as-ice (29. November 2009)

Was sagt ihr zu meinem GT Avalanche???


----------



## exto (29. November 2009)

Lieber nix...


----------



## moe 11 (29. November 2009)

rahmen find ich geil, die ausstattung überzeug nich so ganz


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2009)

blendend !


----------



## ottokarina (29. November 2009)

mach noch ein lied drüber und das razorblade hat ne ernsthafte konkurrenz.


----------



## 620HLF (29. November 2009)

as-ice schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meinem GT Avalanche???



wenn d gelben mäntel wegfliegen und dafür nen mini gelb akzent am lenker wärs okay


----------



## peterbe (29. November 2009)

as-ice schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meinem GT Avalanche???



Nach unserer heutigen Schlamm-SSP-Tour würde es authentisch ok aussehen, wenn es so bleibt , wie es ist, passt es ins Teletubbi-Land (da gibts auch Berge)


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

der rahmen ist super.sag mal was sind das für reifen und wo gibts die???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (29. November 2009)

as-ice schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meinem GT Avalanche???



Ich mag ja grüne Räder, aber bei dem muß ich :kotz:

Sorry...


----------



## mubi (29. November 2009)

ottokarina schrieb:


> mach noch ein lied drüber und das razorblade hat ne ernsthafte konkurrenz.


----------



## as-ice (29. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> der rahmen ist super.sag mal was sind das für reifen und wo gibts die???


 
sind Harz V Reifen von Kenda, habe sonst nicht passendes gefunden


----------



## RazorRamon (29. November 2009)

as-ice schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meinem GT Avalanche???


 
Klasse, ein wirklich gelungenes Rad. Kompliment! 

Meckerer gibt es immer, und je besser das Rad ist, umso mehr davon!


----------



## Onegear (29. November 2009)

as-ice schrieb:


> sind Harz V Reifen von Kenda, habe sonst nicht passendes gefunden



sehen aber eher wie Hartz IV Reifen aus 
Nee, mal im Ernst: schwarze Felgen und schwarze Reifen lassen die Welt - bzw. das GT - schon ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## RazorRamon (29. November 2009)

Lasst doch mal etwas Farbe zu! Das Rad sieht doch wirklich nicht so aus, als sollte es seriös und dezent wirken.

Genau so wie es ist, ist es gut, und fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (29. November 2009)

machs wenigstens dreckig, bitte


----------



## as-ice (30. November 2009)

Onegear schrieb:


> sehen aber eher wie Hartz IV Reifen aus
> quote]
> 
> das meinte ich ja auch,  hätte mir echt gerne was anderes drauf gemacht...... es gibt aber nicht soviel Auswahl bei flippigerem Zubehör. Mann könnte auch natürlich alles in Schwarz-Grau machen und sich für soooooooooooo dezent und geschacksvoll halten..................


----------



## wynklah (30. November 2009)

Genau meine Meinung. "Wir sind anders - wir sind Singlespeeder! Aber bitte nur in gedeckten Farben."


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. November 2009)

Ich denke es gibt zwei Arten von Singlespeedern!

Die Einen wollen auffallen, basteln sich entweder sündhaftteure Teile ans Rad oder verwenden grausig grelle Farben, damit sie auch jeder sieht 

Die Anderen bauen sich einfach ein läßiges Bike aus alten Teilen zusammen und haben einfach nur Spaß damit 

Jetzt seid nicht gleich wieder angepisst, es ist ja nur meine Meinung!


----------



## aggressor2 (30. November 2009)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt zwei Arten von Singlespeedern!
> 
> Die Einen wollen auffallen, basteln sich entweder sündhaftteure Teile ans Rad oder verwenden grausig grelle Farben, damit sie auch jeder sieht
> 
> ...



also bin ich schizophren...?
mist.


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> also bin ich schizophren...?
> mist.



Ok. das sollte nicht heißen, daß die Ersten keinen Spaß haben, aber vielleicht versteht es ja jemand, wie es gemeint ist! Ich meine das sich so langsam eine Mode entwickelt, man sieht es ja schon an den angebotenen Artikeln, die es mittlerweiler in fast jeden Fahrradshop (online) gibt! Soll jeder sein Geld für 500Euro teure Chris King Ssp Naben ausgeben, aber ich finde Singlespeed in der Grundidee war, sich gegen die Kommerzialisierung in der Bikebranche aufzulehnen! Aber vielleicht habe ich das auch nur falsch verstanden...


----------



## aggressor2 (30. November 2009)

das meinte ich nich 
ich hab ein rad aus alten teilen zum bolzen und der rest ist sozusagen kunstobjekt


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das meinte ich nich
> ich hab ein rad aus alten teilen zum bolzen und der rest ist sozusagen kunstobjekt



Hab mir Dein Rad gerade mal angeschaut, daß ist richtig geil!

Der Vergleich (oben) war ja auch nicht negativ gemeint, es war viel mehr eine Feststellung meinerseits, aber jeder kann ja machen was er will! Für mich ist Singlespeed, Spaß zu haben! Der Razor z.B. der ist für mich Singlespeed oder der "Exto" auch, alle ein bißchen bekloppt, aber mit Spaß an der Freud! Oder wer fährt schon freiwillig 24h Rennen Ssp! Oder der Kimpel, der macht bei SIS beinahe nen Teamfahrer von Ghost in der Solowertung (Ssp versteht sich) nass, daß ist geil...

Aber letztendlich soll jeder für sich herausfinden, was für ihn Singlespeed ist! Ich will hier niemanden auf den Schlips treten


----------



## aggressor2 (30. November 2009)

und meine bemerkung sollte nur ein witz sein. 



Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Hab mir Dein Rad gerade mal angeschaut, daß ist richtig geil!
> 
> Der Vergleich (oben) war ja auch nicht negativ gemeint, es war viel mehr eine Feststellung meinerseits, aber jeder kann ja machen was er will! Für mich ist Singlespeed, Spaß zu haben! Der Razor z.B. der ist für mich Singlespeed oder der "Exto" auch, alle ein bißchen bekloppt, aber mit Spaß an der Freud! Oder wer fährt schon freiwillig 24h Rennen Ssp! Oder der Kimpel, der macht bei SIS beinahe nen Teamfahrer von Ghost in der Solowertung (Ssp versteht sich) nass, daß ist geil...
> 
> Aber letztendlich soll jeder für sich herausfinden, was für ihn Singlespeed ist! Ich will hier niemanden auf den Schlips treten




danke danke. aber meine bolzkiste find ich geiler.

jeder soll machen, was er für richtig hält. 
man kann nen sisper mit weniger als 100euro aufbauen, oder mit mehr als 1000. fahren tut beides, obs dann der allgemeinheit gefällt, oder nich, is ja wurscht.
nur sollte man dann, wenn die allgemeinheit darum bittet, ein rad nicht mehr sehen zu müssen, es dabei belassen... gelle?


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jeder soll machen, was er für richtig hält.
> 
> :



Bin ganz Deiner Meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (30. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nur sollte man dann, wenn die allgemeinheit darum bittet, ein rad nicht mehr sehen zu müssen, es dabei belassen... gelle?


 
Seit wann beugen sich Singlespeeder dem Wunsch der Allgemeinheit?

Übrigens, ich persönlich will auch hässliche Räder sehen, immer und immer wieder!

Also bitte weitermachen!

(PS: Ein Tipp von mir, wenn wem was nicht gefällt, einfach nicht hinschauen - funktioniert! )


----------



## aggressor2 (30. November 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Seit wann beugen sich Singlespeeder dem Wunsch der Allgemeinheit?



 guter einwand.


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> und meine bemerkung sollte nur ein witz sein.


  Hab ich auch so verstanden


----------



## Alter Ossi (30. November 2009)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Seit wann beugen sich Singlespeeder dem Wunsch der Allgemeinheit?
> 
> Übrigens, ich persönlich will auch hässliche Räder sehen, immer und immer wieder!
> 
> ...



Aus der Nummer kommst Du auch nicht mehr raus! Weiter so...


----------



## kick.push (30. November 2009)

as-ice schrieb:


> sind Harz V Reifen von Kenda, habe sonst nicht passendes gefunden



war ja erste auf deiner seite. aber nach dem spruch.. :kotz:


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

